# The Jheri Juice Challengeeeeee!!! Lets get our retention on point!!



## I Am So Blessed

_OK so this is like my first challenge, so lets get it poppin 

Everyone who knows me on here, knows that I love the juice, Jheri juice

that is, AKA (glycerin based hair moisturizers) such as:

CARE FREE CURL, GOLD :

)



SCURL SPRAY:


)


WAVE Nouveau

)


MY STORY: 2007 I found a bottle of Care Free Curl and fell in love. Went from above SL to WL in under three years

I used it once or twice daily on all the length of my hair. I truely know that this product enabled me to retain ALL OF MY LENGTH.

So here are the rules: 1. "live by the juice, die by the juice" 

2. must use at least once a day on all the length of hair (especially those ends)

3. wash or DC hair whenever you like, 

4. NO OIL. because why . you have the juice, what the heck you need oil for? just keep it simple.....but since everyone is in love with coconut oil, coconut oil is permitted .

5. must check in. Let us know waz good, tell us how your hair is doing, I would love for you to check in every week, please post pictures!!  (no pressure tho) Lets post update pics at the end of each month.:

challenge starts: April 1,2010 *** Ends: June 30,2010!!

since almost everyone's hair grows 1/2 inches each month, 

lets see if we can retain the growth!! will you have 1.5 

inches retained by the end of this challenge? I know i will !!!



MY REGGIE: I DC on dry hair every three days with ors replenishing pack, mixed with a cholesterol: I never DC under two hours, 

I always DC for more then 4 hours , I go hard .

Thats it, what........ you were expecting a long, dragged out reggie?.....nah i keeps it simple 

So whos up for the challenge? please thank my post so I 

can know whos with me on this._
_ 

*Participants:
1. AdoraAdora24
2. Firstborn2
3. Knt1229
4. OhSoOthentik
5. Ycj1
6. MISSTZ12
7. Go0dGirl08
8. Jazzyhair
9. Adel10
10. My Friend
11. BlkOnyx488
12. Enyo
13. tallnomad
14. Mz.MoMo5235
15. MyAngelEyez~C~U
16. ms.blue
17. song_of_serenity  
18. yardyspice 
19. swalker31   
20.. teysmith
21. Coil Tresses
22. blackbarbie986
23. cutenss
24. babs19
25. brebre928
26. foxee
27. honey009
28. janet'
29. jerseyjill
30. NinasLongAmbition
31. lacying
32. L.Brown1114
33. EMJazzy 
34. dyh080
35. Dragone
36. Reyna21
37. Starronda
38. PrincessLinzz
39. omachine
40. tkj25
41. MAMATO 
42. CaribbeanQueen
43. Mrsjohnson912   
44. TdotGirl  
45. sunbubbles
46. Ebonybunny 
47. leleepop 
48. Michelle Obama fan  
49. GaiasDaughter24 
50. PistolWhip
51. sparklebh
52. Keioffa
53. princessdi
54. Chelz 
55. jayjaycurlz  
56. LaFemmeNaturelle
57.The Princess
58. DDTexlaxed
59. twinkletoes17
60. luvn_life 
61. Nice & Wavy
62. MiiSS kECiia
63. Rei
64. Ms_CoCo37
65. PittiPat
66. ILuvsmuhgrass
67. Mane Event
68. Kimiche
69. afrikurl
70. a_shoe_6307
71. missfreshlala
72. yaya24
73. LaToya28
74. g.lo
75. TonicaG
76. AvaSpeaks
77. Platinum
78. fancypants007
79. Duchesse
80. Foufie 
81. LadyPBC
82. brucebettye
83. LVLY210
84. LadyAmani
85. Barbie83
86. PilatesPink
87. CandiedLipgloss
88. RavingBeauty
89. PositivelyRadiant
90. Nisha619
91. Butterfly08
92. HarySituation
93. Jkelly0204
94. *CherryPie*
95. Blessed2bless
96. SunnyDelight
97. Yemaya  
98. 20Something
99. iaec06
100. EbbonyTx
101. Bluetopia
102. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
103. Smuckie_Slick
104. amwcah
105. babydollhair
106. pookaloo83
107. Moniquenuss
108. PJaye
109. CICI24 
110. LadyRaider
111. dcohen1217
112. madamdot
113. Ms. A.Sunshine
114. Taina
115. msnetta
116. mslittlelala
117. MekyakaKinkerbelle 
118. missann 
119. HoneyA
120. Chameleonchick  
121. CaliDiamond
122. DigitalRain
123. Danell
124. brownbean96
125. ctosha 
126. freelove
127. Eritreladiee
128. Liege4421
129. Tyra
130. mEmYSELFaNDj
131. lamaria211
132. girlyprincess23
133. kbragg 
134. StephElise
135. trinigul
136. saharazaramorocco
137. Coolata
138. twill612 
139. SmilingElephant
140. BellaLunie
141. mewzickmorena
142. F8THINHIM
143. Khaiya
144. KittyMeowMeow
145. NikkiGirl 
146. hola_lo2002
147. Bigghair
148. mush211
149. neeki  
150. Sweetspirit86
151. gissellr78
152. H4irHappy
153. KaremelDiva 1978
154. VirGoViXxEn
155. 2sweetnsugarland
156. VirGoViXxEn
157. Ozma 
158. CoutureMe06
159. seemegrow
160. BlackHairDiva 
161. RockCreak
162. soonergirl
163. lacreolegurl
164. Sapphire_chic
165. NanCeBoTwin~ 
166. Honeytips
167. mscocoface 
168. baby Afrikurl
169.  it_comes_naturally 
170. Evo-ny
171. NappyRina
172. Chriselle83 
173. Marhia
174. taj
175. natalie20121
176. danigurl18  
177. Salsarisma
178. SEMO
179. afrocentric_soul
180. so1913
181. poookie
182. ladysaraii
183. soldierforhair
184. danigurl18
185. BlackMasterPiece
186. BostonMaria
187. alshepp635
188. Sunshine_One
189. DarkChyld
190. LovinLocks
191. Ensjg598  
192. naturalepiphany
193. PEACHEY
194. MondoDismo
195. enikjo
196. testimony777
197. trendsetta25
198. SailorWifey
199. klowdnyne
200. MsButterfli
201. Anna9764 
202. *Happily Me**_


----------



## Firstborn2

Sign me up!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Sign me up!


----------



## Firstborn2

I just left a post in the other thread saying I'm ready for the challenge and low and behold here it is, thanks sweetiepie.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

You already know I am in!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> You already know I am in!


 
lol i know right, i should have already added you and firstborn2 from the get-go!


----------



## ycj1

Yeah Chica, I'm in with you on this!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Adora, did you want us to post starting pictures?


----------



## Go0dGirl08

I'm in. I just bought some juice the other day! SL to WL? Go girl!


----------



## Jazzyhair

I had the best growth with the juice, count me in.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Adora, did you want us to post starting pictures?


 
you know, i wasnt going to make pictures a requirement but It would be great if everyone posted a starting pic.


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol i know right, i should have already added you and firstborn2 from the get-go!


 
Girl, don't play. 

Also, I can't post my starting pic until April 10 that's when I take my braids out, I hope that will be ok.


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh ok you just answered my question, sorry I didn't see that when I posted, but I will still post a picture once I take my hair down


----------



## My Friend

You know I got your back  so add me to the list, cause I want hair down my back too


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Oh btw, My regi is pretty much the same as Adora's. I dc 1-2x a week with ORS and I use S-Curl to moisturize and sometimes Ecostyler gel for more definition


----------



## Poopiedo

So you saying I can't use my coconut oil? The jheri juice and the coconut oil is my truth.  I can't have one without the other. It's my ying and my yang.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Count me in
Now that winter is gone,  I am back on the juice!
I just put in a new install that I plan to wear for 8 weeks
Here is a pic of my last length check 
Jan 25th


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Poopiedo said:


> So you saying I can't use my coconut oil? The jheri juice and the coconut oil is my truth. I can't have one without the other. It's my ying and my yang.


 

<--whispering under breath "aahh the coconut oil" you know, you really dont need to oil lol, but my head is not your head so ill shut up lol , go ahead, use the oil if you have to have it, cuz im all for "what works"  so work it girl!!!


----------



## Enyo

As usual, I can't abide by all the rules. But I do have some CFC Gold and use it to style my hair in the mornings. I will subscribe to this thread and pop in as a non-participating supporter!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i must be a stand by'er  

while i will be living by the juice i also live by my oil... i needs it! i'm addicted to it!!!!  


but i will pop in here on a reg and get all the tips and tricks needed to continue my juicy journey lol


----------



## ms.blue

Sign me up too.  I will use wave nouveau cuz I hate the smell of care free


----------



## song_of_serenity

Please add me!  I'm keeping it simple for summer, cowashing and I'll use (whichever of these work)


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Woot Woot! I'm in!


----------



## Mrsjohnson912

Since I've never used the juice before, I just bought wave noveau daily humectant. Is this the same??????


----------



## ycj1

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl, don't play.
> 
> Also, I can't post my starting pic until April 10 that's when I take my braids out, I hope that will be ok.


Yeah, me too with the braid thing! I am taking mine out as well in April to redo them! I will post them then!


----------



## ycj1

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Woot Woot! I'm in!


You r too funny! Also, I saw yr video and yr hair has grown alot! Looking good girlie!!


----------



## song_of_serenity

I'm taking my hair out in April as well! :3

Every time I see _Jheri Juice,_ I hear Dave Chapelle's voice in my head saying "Tha JUICE" with an exaggeration on "juice"


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

song_of_serenity said:


> I'm taking my hair out in April as well! :3
> 
> Every time I see _Jheri Juice,_ I hear Dave Chapelle's voice in my head saying "Tha JUICE" with an exaggeration on "juice"



I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

ycj1 said:


> You r too funny! Also, I saw yr video and yr hair has grown alot! Looking good girlie!!



Thanks! Hopefully Da Juice will help me keep what I grow!  I want that 1 1/2" by June!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

would I be able to style my hair normally? or do I have to bun and wear puffs?


----------



## natura87

I am in! I want to live by the juice!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE!


 
me tooooo, lol. i also here him saying "that drink!"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MiiSS kECiia said:


> would I be able to style my hair normally? or do I have to bun and wear puffs?


 
you can do whatever your heart desires just as long as you juice 

why do i laugh everytime i say "juice!"


----------



## Mane Event

Please count me in!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

so i see's i'm on the list now 

are we doing starting and ending pix like usual?  and how often do we update (with pix that is)?


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thanks! Hopefully Da Juice will help me keep what I grow!  *I want that 1 1/2" by June*!


 
I know right, I'm going hard for the next 3mons, I might even through in the jheri curl cap at night, my SO will really kick me out the bed then


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

okay! im wit it.. does care free curl snap back count or should we stick to one of the 3 listed?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Firstborn2 said:


> I know right, I'm going hard for the next 3mons, I might even through in the jheri curl cap at night, *my SO will really kick me out the bed then*



Just tuck n roll if he does...just tuck n roll....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I know right, I'm going hard for the next 3mons, I might even through in the jheri curl cap at night,* my SO will really kick me out the bed then*


 
, i visualized this happening to you lol lol, im sorry.... you kicked off the bed onto the floor with a plastic bag on head , ooooeeshh


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MiiSS kECiia said:


> okay! im wit it.. does care free curl snap back count or should we stick to one of the 3 listed?


 
you can use any juice






<--my sister uses this. its also a good one . Its all about the juice. as long as you juicing, you good.

*im sure there are more juices out there, i dont know them all. *


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i see's i'm on the list now
> 
> are we doing starting and ending pix like usual? and how often do we update (with pix that is)?


 

pics appreciated:

starting pic.

monthly pic.

ending pic.


----------



## tallnomad

Thanks for adding me.  I got my plastic cap on as I type.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

tallnomad said:


> Thanks for adding me. I got my plastic cap on as I type.


 

funny you said that, becuase i was just turning a bottle of care free curl upside down to get the last bit out .

**ooooooo i feel new growthhh in ma scalp eeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!***


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Just tuck n roll if he does...just tuck n roll....


 
This have me rolling 



AdoraAdora24 said:


> , i visualized this happening to you lol lol, im sorry.... you kicked off the bed onto the floor with a plastic bag on head , ooooeeshh


 
Girl you aint right...He's already giving me the sideeye cuz I won't get rid of the braids, now  he have to listen to the juice bag in his earUm yeah I'm pushing...But it's all for the love of the juice


----------



## I Am So Blessed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxQiK1mdjWs

i found a vidddddddddd!!  

i never saw this one. ill keep posting vids tonight i guess, i have nothing else to do


----------



## yardyspice

I want in on this challenge so bad BUT I loves me some oil something fierce. The Juice vs. no oil for 3 months, hmm.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

yardyspice said:


> I want in on this challenge so bad BUT I loves me some oil something fierce. The Juice vs. no oil for 3 months, hmm.....


 
come onn yardyspice *begging *  you can dooo itttttt. once  you "live by the juice" you will "let your soul glo"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

yardyspice said:


> I want in on this challenge so bad BUT I loves me some oil something fierce. The Juice vs. no oil for 3 months, hmm.....


 
*im ADDING you anyway!*oke:

....................


----------



## swalker31

Sign me up too!!! So one question is it definite no-no if it touches the scalp?


----------



## teysmith

I want in!!


----------



## Coil Tresses

I'm with it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

swalker31 said:


> Sign me up too!!! So one question is it definite no-no if it touches the scalp?


 
put it where evaaaaa


----------



## blackbarbie986

Add me to the list.


----------



## blackbarbie986

How do you use this under a weave?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

blackbarbie986 said:


> How do you use this under a weave?


 

humm :scratchch. i think you would use an applicator bottle for that.


----------



## yardyspice

You had me K I am in!! I better not commit any crimes for the next three months.

*Movie Name: House Party (1990)* Pop: Ah, I shoulda known you was at this Party, and ya know, with all that Jheri Curl juice you got in your hair, you better not Ever do a crime! The police wont have any problem finding you! "Follow the drip, follow the drip!"



AdoraAdora24 said:


> *im ADDING you anyway!*oke:
> 
> ....................


----------



## The Princess

Does Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1 (White bottle w/green writing) counts as "The Juice" too?


----------



## MAMATO

I am in ... I've used Scurl in the past and really loved it but never bought another bottle after I used it ...I was in my experimental phase 

But lately I've been using a semi-homemade juice ...regular african gold mist in which I added foodgrade aloe vera gel... l live by aloe vera   I really like the mix.  I want to finish my jar first and then I'll buy a bottle of Carefree curl (never tried it before).... 

Guess what, I'll still add some aloe vera in my bottle and seal with Vatika frosting for a bit of protein from the coconut oil... Yes I know I am an aloe vera wh... and I can't live without some kind of grease lololol 

I want to grow at least 1.5 inches in the next 3 months and retain them all.  I want a blunt WL cut in june so Imma cut whatever I grow in extra and keep it that way during the summertime....  

So please Adora, add me in Sweetie


----------



## CaribbeanQueen

Ok count me in. I am currently using sew in weaves and phony ponies to transition. So I will use the Scurl on my hair underneath.....


----------



## sunbubbles

Sign me up pretty please!! I'm in!!


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Yo I want to be down!!!!!!! S-Curl on deck and sorry I need my coconut oil. Adora, you put me on to this stuff; now please add me, girl!!  

Gettin' juiced up for 2010!!!


----------



## EMJazzy

I'm already wet bunning so *count me in*! I used to use Carefree Gold, I don't remember why I ever stopped using :scratchch I was probably in PJ mode and just wanted to try something different as oppose to sticking with what was working. 

Oh my hair doesn't look much different than in my avi just a little fuller...dang shrinkage.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Here is my starting picture. This is a wash & go I did last week moisturized with S-Curl.


----------



## omachine

hello all. i'm a pretty new to this forum. i've picked up so many healthy habits in a relatively short amount of time. thank you! this will be my first hair challenge. i am currently bsl and if this could help me get to elbow length i would be very happy.. i hope everyone achieves their personal hair goals!!


----------



## Ebonybunny

I want in  I use scurl


----------



## brebre928

YESSSSSSS! The thread I have been waiting on since last week. I am so in this Challenge, ill be using  Care free gold. Thanks Adora


----------



## Janet'

Add Me, Add Me...I'm In!


----------



## leleepop

Im in i use oyin juices and berries.The only thing is I wear braidouts and the juice affects my definition. Any suggestions. Im gonna play with it this week.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Idk if my hair likes that stuff...
Especially by itself...I'm addicted to sealing with coconut oil!! Can we still do this?:scratchch:


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

I've been eyeing the Carefree Gold for a hot minute. I've been alternating between using Ecostyler gel for my wash n go and doing a twist out with my homemade Miss Jessie's.

I want more softer curls. I'll give this a try.

Sign me up


----------



## yardyspice

Here is my starting picture. It was taken at my last length check a few weeks ago so there shouldn't be that much difference in length.


----------



## GaiasDaughter24

May I join? I use Scurl but I use it with Giovanni direct leave-in otherwise my hair is SO greasy. Together they're HEAVEN. Maybe I was adding too much?  I'll try adding less and see how it goes.


----------



## Starronda

Hey AdoraAdora,
Sign me up!!
I've been doing this for the last two weeks. Will be putting my hair in cornrows and using Curlfree Curl Gold each morning mixed with water, then again at night in my baggy.


----------



## TdotGirl

I'll join. I'll be using scurl but I have to use oil. So add me please!


----------



## Dragone

Sign me up, my hair has been seriously dry lately and I'd like to try something new.


----------



## Jozze

:woohoo:Adora for starting the juice challenge!
 I put the CFC in my hair yesterday after my cowash and this morning my hair was very dry, brittle and there were some broken of hairs too. I don't think my hair likes something in it as my hair is never like this...I don't know what I did wrong I diluted it with water and everything...please advise cause I've really been looking forward to doing this challenge.


----------



## dyh080

Thanks AdoraAdora for taking this on.  I never knew that my simple question  as OP would lead to this.

It was simply a question I had for many years but never fully put it to the test long term.

I'm definitely IN this challenge ...it will force me to stick with it for 3 months.


----------



## Firstborn2

Jozze, I know you didn't address the question to me, but my hair wasn't responding well to CFC either so I switched to S-Curl and I love it. Maybe you can try another brand.


----------



## dyh080

Jozze said:


> :woohoo:Adora for starting the juice challenge!
> I put the CFC in my hair yesterday after my cowash and this morning my hair was very dry, brittle and there were some broken of hairs too. I don't think my hair likes something in it as my hair is never like this...I don't know what I did wrong I diluted it with water and everything...please advise cause I've really been looking forward to doing this challenge.


 
Jozze
 I don't know if this will help but for me to maintain moisture I have to apply many days in a row and baggy at least 3 nights in a row. If you apply once and go, your hair most likey will feel very dry.


----------



## NinasLongAmbition

Im in!! As some of you may know I BC'D last month. I need length! I will post a starting pic later. My problem is you cant give me choices I dont know what to choose, im confused on whether I should use carefree gold, s-curl, or wave nouveau??! Im a 4a/4b natural any suggestions? Please


----------



## dyh080

NinasLongAmbition said:


> Im in!! As some of you may know I BC'D last month. I need length! I will post a starting pic later. My problem is you cant give me choices I dont know what to choose, im confused on whether I should use carefree gold, s-curl, or wave nouveau??! Im a 4a/4b natural any suggestions? Please


 
When I answer questions I always revert to "back in the day" so....back in the day people had different preferences. I suggest you experiment and see which one your hair and you like best.


----------



## cutenss

Somebody betta add me to the list  PLEEZ!  I went out and bought some CFCG and have been using it twice daily since last Thursday.  I am going to continue my castor oil mixture on scalp only.  I don't like it on hair.  I will do this until my challenge with that is over.  As soon as I see my name on the "juice" list, I will post a pic.


----------



## Jozze

Firstborn2 said:


> Jozze, I know you didn't address the question to me, but my hair wasn't responding well to CFC either so I switched to S-Curl and I love it. Maybe you can try another brand.



Thanks hun, I just purchased two bottles of CFC and the CFC gel...I guess I should have tried one before I went mad with my PJism.
I thought most jheri juice was pretty much the same ingredients wise but if you're finding Scurl working better for you maybe I should compare them. I'm just not use to my hair behaving this way and it freaked me out a bit. I'll see if the place I ordered from will let me send back the unopened bottle in exchange for the S-Curl.



dyh080 said:


> Jozze
> I don't know if this will help but for me to maintain moisture I have to apply many days in a row and baggy at least 3 nights in a row. If you apply once and go, your hair most likey will feel very dry.



Thanks for the info Sweetie! I did baggy last night as I do most nights anyway. I'll try to continue for the next two days like you're suggesting, by then if it's still dry I'll try the S-Curl. I am co-washing everyday so I don't know if that will make the problem worst. It seems like I may need to let the product build up a bit to retain the moisture.
 The only time my hair has felt like this is when I've used a heavy protein. My hair does not like a lot of protein. I only need to use a light protein condish twice a month. My hair just seems to love moisture.

Thank you again ladies for the advice!


----------



## L.Brown1114

what do you mean no oil? in terms of what? in our DC or no sealing?


----------



## dyh080

Jozze said:


> Thanks hun, I just purchased two bottles of CFC and the CFC gel...I guess I should have tried one before I went mad with my PJism.
> I thought most jheri juice was pretty much the same ingredients wise but if you're finding Scurl working better for you maybe I should compare them. I'm just not use to my hair behaving this way and it freaked me out a bit. I'll see if the place I ordered from will let me send back the unopened bottle in exchange for the S-Curl.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Sweetie! I did baggy last night as I do most nights anyway. I'll try to continue for the next two days like you're suggesting, by then if it's still dry I'll try the S-Curl. I am co-washing everyday so I don't know if that will make the problem worst. It seems like I may need to let the product build up a bit to retain the moisture.
> The only time my hair has felt like this is when I've used a heavy protein. My hair does not like a lot of protein. I only need to use a light protein condish twice a month. My hair just seems to love moisture.
> 
> Thank you again ladies for the advice!


 
Yes, if you are co-washing that may be the reason. It helps to let the product build up. When people had a jheri curl and washed their hair, it took a lot of time to get re-moisturized. For me, at least 5 days of saturating my hair.  During the challenge I will co-wash and shampoo only as I feel my scalp needs it.  HTH


----------



## tallnomad

Adora--when you were around shoulder and APL, what daily style or styles did you wear when juicing and cowashing?  

Thanks!


----------



## sparklebh

I need to get in on this one, so pls add me. Had to go buy the biggest bottle of wave nouveau I could find. Just got a D-blow out so this is a good time for me to take pics for my start point. Just have to learn how to post pics, I'll have it all worked out in 3 months LOL. HHG all


----------



## Jozze

dyh080 said:


> Yes, if you are co-washing that may be the reason. It helps to let the product build up. *When people had a jheri curl and washed their hair, it took a lot of time to get re-moisturized. For me, at least 5 days of saturating my hair.  *During the challenge I will co-wash and shampoo only as I feel my scalp needs it.  HTH


Thank you so much for this invaluable information! I'm sure other "juice virgins" will benefit from this info too. I never wore a curl so I had no idea how the products worked on the hair. I guess now I have to decide if I want to "juice" for moisture or continue to co-wash and wet bun for moisture.


----------



## JFK

I knew this challenge was coming, lol.  For some reason I thought it would be called the Soul Glo Challenge 2010, lol.  I'm in from the sidelines.


----------



## Geminigirl

Subbing to the thread. I love Scurl but I love my oils too. I already subbed to the other thread now I need to go back and read it then I'll be back over here, on the sidelines watching.


----------



## foxee

Sign me up!


----------



## Mrsjohnson912

sparklebh said:


> I need to get in on this one, so pls add me. Had to go buy the biggest bottle of wave nouveau I could find. Just got a D-blow out so this is a good time for me to take pics for my start point. Just have to learn how to post pics, I'll have it all worked out in 3 months LOL. HHG all




What wave noveau are you using? is the daily humectant the same as the juice??????


----------



## beans4reezy

dyh080 said:


> Yes, if you are co-washing that may be the reason. It helps to let the product build up. When people had a jheri curl and washed their hair, it took a lot of time to get re-moisturized. For me, at least 5 days of saturating my hair. During the challenge I will co-wash and shampoo only as I feel my scalp needs it. HTH


 
This is a really good point. Thank you.


----------



## Soliel185

How do you ladies use your Care Free Curl? Do you put it in a spray bottle, or massage it in using your hands?

I realized that my homemade moisture spray (aloe vera juice, glycerine, rosewater & protein) was modifed jheri curl juice. 

So far I've purchased Care Free Curl & S-Curl but the S-Curl is working much better for me. The CFC dried my hair out, so I'm wondering if maybe I'm using it wrong...

As for the oils...nobody betta TOUCH my dang oil. y'all. I'm serious! 

ETA: I've found that my glycerine based moisturizers only work with I apply them to dry hair. If I put it on soaking wet hair or freshly washed hair my hair will come out dry. But if I dampen my hair with it (like day 2 hair) it dries soft, shiny, and moisturized....Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Keioffa

Hey ya'll I'm new to Long Hair Care Forum, but I think this challenge is just what I need. I recently did my big chop (in Dec.) and I'm having a hard time finding a good and simple regimen. Right now I'm wearing braids, but the braids are to heavy for my hair, and the braids are breaking my edges off. Anyway I think this would be great for me to try. Also my sister just moved here to Omaha, NE with me and her hair is breaking off alot so I looking for something to grow and keep our hair. Well I'm in!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

The Princess said:


> Does Hawaiin Silky 14 in 1 (White bottle w/green writing) counts as "The Juice" too?


 

i just looked this up, and right away after seeing the ingrediants, YESSSSSSSSSS, THIS IS ALSO "THE JUICE"

i think some of the ladies on here said they have replaced scurl spray with this, 

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Hawaiian-Silky-Miracle-Worker/SBS-615082,default,pd.html <--ingrediants

instead of glycerin as the second ingre, its clycerin. i think they are the same.


----------



## princessdi

I want in; please include me.  I plan to use Hawaiian Silky and once that's gone I'll try Carefree Gold Activator.  Let's RETAIN, RETAIN, RETAIN!!!

One question though, do you saturate the hair until it's completely wet, and if so, will all the moisture cause the hair to break?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Doesn't CFC have protein in it? That may be why some are experiencing dryness with it (you could possibly be protein sensitive). I am trying to research and verify it its true or not. Be back later


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Idk if my hair likes that stuff...
> Especially by itself...I'm addicted to sealing with coconut oil!! Can we still do this?:scratchch:


 

_ok, i think its time for a rule change *goes off to change a rule* the heads up._


----------



## Adaoba2012

SO how are you ladies styling your actual hair throughout the day? I know yall aren't walking around dripping all day


----------



## Soliel185

Adaoba2012 said:


> SO how are you ladies styling your actual hair throughout the day? I know yall aren't walking around dripping all day


 

Well the s-curl is a "no drip" formula..

I don't saturate my hair with it, just re-dampen it enough to get my sleeping flatness out. Then I shake, fluff, and go. 

It give my hair a sliiiiightly coated feeling, but other than that it's so soft and luscious I don't even care. Peeps shouldn't be sticking their hands in my hair uninvited ANYWAY.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Jozze said:


> :woohoo:Adora for starting the juice challenge!
> I put the CFC in my hair yesterday after my cowash and this morning my hair was very dry, brittle and there were some broken of hairs too. I don't think my hair likes something in it as my hair is never like this...I don't know what I did wrong I diluted it with water and everything...please advise cause I've really been looking forward to doing this challenge.


 

hummm:scratchch.......... you know what jozze, care free curl might not be for you, if i dilute mine with water, my hair comes out dry too. there are so many other juices to use, such as the righton, or hawiian silky 14 in 1. i know theres more, i just cant think of all of them...... im going to find some more jheri juice and post them, (if i can)


----------



## PistolWhip

Sign  a sista up! Sounds like a great challenge.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

dyh080 said:


> Thanks AdoraAdora for taking this on. I never knew that my simple question as OP would lead to this.
> 
> It was simply a question I had for many years but never fully put it to the test long term.
> 
> I'm definitely IN this challenge ...it will force me to stick with it for 3 months.


 

_and i want to thank youu and the other ladies for the shout out!!! and nominating me to start this challenge _


----------



## Adaoba2012

Soliel185 said:


> Well the s-curl is a "no drip" formula..
> 
> I don't saturate my hair with it, just re-dampen it enough to get my sleeping flatness out. Then I shake, fluff, and go.
> 
> It give my hair a sliiiiightly coated feeling, but other than that it's so soft and luscious I don't even care. Peeps shouldn't be sticking their hands in my hair uninvited ANYWAY.


 
 

That sounds good because I was thinking about using it to spray the braids underneath my weave every night. I just didn't want to have it leaking on the hair and looking a HAM. Hmm...:scratchch I don't know if I'm going to join this challenge but I definitely will lurk...thanks!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Yes!  Count me in...I already have some care free curl and some s-curl no drip from walmart just sitting around! 

mmmm coconut oil 



AdoraAdora24 said:


> _ok, i think its time for a rule change *goes off to change a rule* the heads up._


----------



## I Am So Blessed

L.Brown1114 said:


> what do you mean no oil? in terms of what? in our DC or no sealing?


 
_i ment, no sealing. but i have changed the forth rule, and permitted coconut oil, since most ladies on this board cant live without it . _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

edit post.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Adaoba2012 said:


> That sounds good because I was thinking about using it to spray the braids underneath my weave every night. I just didn't want to have it leaking on the hair and looking a HAM. Hmm...:scratchch I don't know if I'm going to join this challenge but I definitely will lurk...thanks!


 
_this is not the 80's. you wont come out looking like this--

_
my hair is not greasy or wet, it actually has no shine. its just moisturized


----------



## I Am So Blessed

tallnomad said:


> Adora--when you were around shoulder and APL, what daily style or styles did you wear when juicing and cowashing?
> 
> Thanks!


 

i was rocking a half wig, all day everyday for 6months. after that, updos with hair glamps


----------



## tkj25

dang you ain't playin ... i see you already signed me up.  i haven't even posted yet, i've just been thanking people.  seems like i've been doing this forever. my homemade moisture mix is basically a modified juice. i used to use straight wave nouveau finishing mist & lotion, but got into making my own spray. 

the basic recipe is:

get a 16 oz spray bottle, fill 1/4 (of the bottle) with wave nouveau finishing lotion, 1/8 veg. glycerin, 1/8 aloe vera juice or gel, 1/2 or rest of bottle with distilled water. shake & go. you can play with the amounts of ingredients if this mix doesn't work for you. drop in some essential oils, castor or jojoba, flax seed gel or fragrance. 

store bought moisture spray recommendations:

african pride braid sheen spray, care free gold, wave nouveau finishing lotion or mist


----------



## I Am So Blessed

princessdi said:


> I want in; please include me. I plan to use Hawaiian Silky and once that's gone I'll try Carefree Gold Activator. Let's RETAIN, RETAIN, RETAIN!!!
> 
> One question though, do you saturate the hair until it's completely wet, and if so, will all the moisture cause the hair to break?


 
_no, not wet, but moisturized._


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I'm definitely in and this goes awesome with the wet bun challenge. Could you add me to the list


----------



## I Am So Blessed

tkj25 said:


> *dang you ain't playin ... i see you already signed me up. * i haven't even posted yet, i've just been thanking people.  seems like i've been doing this forever. my homemade moisture mix is basically a modified juice. i used to use straight wave nouveau finishing mist & lotion, but got into making my own spray.
> 
> the basic recipe is:
> 
> get a 16 oz spray bottle, fill 1/4 (of the bottle) with wave nouveau finishing lotion, 1/8 veg. glycerin, 1/8 aloe vera juice or gel, 1/2 or rest of bottle with distilled water. shake & go. you can play with the amounts of ingredients if this mix doesn't work for you. drop in some essential oils, castor or jojoba, flax seed gel or fragrance.
> 
> store bought moisture spray recommendations:
> 
> african pride braid sheen spray, care free gold, wave nouveau finishing lotion or mist


 

you know i gotchuu @ bolded . 

yup, you have already been juicing girl . anything with a whole bunch of glycerin in it is a juice in my book


----------



## Jozze

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hummm:scratchch.......... you know what jozze, care free curl might not be for you, if i dilute mine with water, my hair comes out dry too. there are so many other juices to use, such as the righton, or hawiian silky 14 in 1. i know theres more, i just cant think of all of them...... im going to find some more jheri juice and post them, (if i can)


Awww thank you so much sweetie!  I'm sorry that I'm such a big   about my hair. I'm just so ignorant about the juice. I just rang my Mom and asked if she every used any kind of jheri juice in my hair. She said my Nana once used Stay-Soft-Fro in my hair when I was about ten. She sprayed it in before we went to church and by the time we got home my hair had turned into a sticky fuzzy matted ball! 
And I quote:
"It took a half a jar of Queen Helene {Cholesterol}, an hour under a heated cap and two hours of combing to detangle that mess! And to make it go from bad to worst, you were screaming the whole time!

So, I don't know what's going on with my hair and juice. I'm gutted because I really want to find a way to incorporated into my regimen but if I can't I'll just have to accept that this is just the way my hair response to juice for some weird reason.


----------



## Jozze

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _this is not the 80's. you wont come out looking like this--
> 
> _



He's hot even with the 80's curl!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Jozze said:


> Awww thank you so much sweetie! I'm sorry that I'm such a big  about my hair. I'm just so ignorant about the juice. I just rang my Mom and asked if she every used any kind of jheri juice in my hair. She said my Nana once used Stay-Soft-Fro in my hair when I was about ten. She sprayed it in before we went to church and by the time we got home my hair had turned into a sticky fuzzy matted ball!
> And I quote:
> "It took a half a jar of Queen Helene {Cholesterol}, an hour under a heated cap and two hours of combing to detangle that mess! And to make it go from bad to worst, you were screaming the whole time!
> 
> So, I don't know what's going on with my hair and juice. I'm gutted because I really want to find a way to incorporated into my regimen but if I can't I'll just have to accept that this is just the way my hair response to juice for some weird reason.


 

lol thinking about a little girl screaming from the juice .

what are the juices that you have tried?


----------



## song_of_serenity

I got some CFC gold and now I'm scared to use it! Getting S curl just in case.


----------



## The Princess

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i just looked this up, and right away after seeing the ingrediants, YESSSSSSSSSS, THIS IS ALSO "THE JUICE"
> 
> i think some of the ladies on here said they have replaced scurl spray with this,
> 
> http://www.sallybeauty.com/Hawaiian-Silky-Miracle-Worker/SBS-615082,default,pd.html <--ingrediants
> 
> instead of glycerin as the second ingre, its clycerin. i think they are the same.


 

OKAY well Sign ME UP Please...Thanks AdoraAdora

I love my Hawaiin Silky 14 n 1


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I'm an s-curl addict and avid wet bunner - Adora add me to the list _please_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

song_of_serenity said:


> I got some CFC gold and now I'm scared to use it! Getting S curl just in case.


 

 I hear you


----------



## Jozze

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol thinking about a little girl screaming from the juice .


 It was supposed to keep my hair soft but instead it turned me tender headed for the day. I think I still remember the pain even to this day. I just didn't remember it was the juice that caused it.




AdoraAdora24 said:


> what are the juices that you have tried?



I've only tried CFCG activator and gel, SSF (as mentioned eaerlier) and I've been having success using African Pride Braid Spray with the C&G braids regimen. Does that count as juice? I've only used in while my hair was in yarn braids but it was def moisturized and soft when I took them down a few days ago. So, if that's good I'll get more of that or try tkj25's juice recipe. I don't think it's the glycerine because I use other products with glycerine and my hair doesn't behave like this. DIY juice may just be the best bet for me.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'd like to join this challenge! I have to figure out which to use, though. S curl worked well in the past, but I am wondering about Carefree Curl gold.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Jozze said:


> It was supposed to keep my hair soft but instead it turned me tender headed for the day. I think I still remember the pain even to this day. I just didn't remember it was the juice that caused it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only tried CFCG activator and gel, SSF (as mentioned eaerlier) and I've been having success using African Pride Braid Spray with the C&G braids regimen. Does that count as juice? I've only used in while my hair was in yarn braids but it was def moisturized and soft when I took them down a few days ago. So, if that's good I'll get more of that or try tkj25's juice recipe. *I don't think it's the glycerine because I use other products with glycerine and my hair doesn't behave like this. DIY juice may just be the best bet for me*.


 
@ bolded. ok ok so its not the glycerine, thats a relief . and i think you are right about the DIY juice being better for you. try scurl, and right on. i think you might like those also


----------



## blackbarbie986

Got my curl caps and "juice", it's on!


----------



## twinkletoes17

LOL! Adora I love you. "Live by the juice, die by the juice" 

I'll give it a try. It'll be hard for me to give up my jojoba oil  But at least I can have coconut oil lol. I need to retain my length. I'm transitioning and suffering from some breakage. My ends are saying "PEACE!" one strand at a time  Pics coming on April Fool's!

Are we allowed to use heat? I'd rather straighten my hair to show progress o.o


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Sign me up!  

I just purchased Care Free Curl Gold today, so its on!


----------



## luvn_life

Alright Adora... You have convinced me... I'm in I really wanna try this.


----------



## twinkletoes17

Lol, can I get things in the mood?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktl6L3ZwvL4


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> LOL! Adora I love you. "Live by the juice, die by the juice"
> 
> I'll give it a try. It'll be hard for me to give up my jojoba oil  But at least I can have coconut oil lol. I need to retain my length. I'm transitioning and suffering from some breakage. My ends are saying "PEACE!" one strand at a time  Pics coming on April Fool's!
> 
> Are we allowed to use heat? I'd rather straighten my hair to show progress o.o


 
yes, you can use heat.  thanks for joining!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sign me up!
> 
> I just purchased Care Free Curl Gold today, so its on!


 

_*doing shoulder bounce* oh snapp!!!!  you on the list chicka!!!_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

luvn_life said:


> Alright Adora... You have convinced me... I'm in I really wanna try this.


 
thats wats up


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> Lol, can I get things in the mood?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktl6L3ZwvL4


 
_oh no you didnt!!!!!!!!! lol , _

_you just set it off in here._


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _*doing shoulder bounce* oh snapp!!!!  you on the list chicka!!!_


...we are going to have fun on this challenge!


----------



## Rei

count me in! I'm tired of spending a lot of money on my hair and now that its warmer I can use glycerin again. I already have a bottle of cfc sitting here, might as well use it up.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

yay!!!!

ok i'll be using care free curl activator in the yellow bottle mixed 50/50 with water (dont like the gold). i will still be sealing with oil.  it helps keep the moisture in so i only have to do it 1-2x per day (with out i would need to moisturize at work and too many people there have seen coming to america and i'm not trying to get teased lol).  i'll also be bunning 5-7 days per week (dry bunning, i dont like wet ones) and using my bonnet at nite (unless i start to see thinning edges then i'll leave the bonnet alone).

here are my starting pix taken on mar 19th







LIVE BY THE JUICE, DIE BY THE JUICE!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Adaoba2012 said:


> SO how are you ladies styling your actual hair throughout the day? I know yall aren't walking around dripping all day


 
I'm in braids and will be for the rest of the year.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yay!!!!
> 
> ok i'll be using care free curl activator in the yellow bottle mixed 50/50 with water (dont like the gold). i will still be sealing with oil. it helps keep the moisture in so i only have to do it 1-2x per day (with out i would need to moisturize at work and too many people there have seen coming to america and i'm not trying to get teased lol). i'll also be bunning 5-7 days per week (dry bunning, i dont like wet ones) and using my bonnet at nite (unless i start to see thinning edges then i'll leave the bonnet alone).
> 
> here are my starting pix taken on mar 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIVE BY THE JUICE, DIE BY THE JUICE!!!


 
_absolutely lovely!!!!! . my hair is basicly the same as my siggy pic. _


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _this is not the 80's. you wont come out looking like this--
> 
> _
> my hair is not greasy or wet, it actually has no shine. its just moisturized


 
You are just wrong!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm in braids and will be for the rest of the year.


 
lol you make me laugh soo hard....... im just still thinking about you inside a plastic bag, and your DH hearing "crumple, crumple, krinckle, krinckle from the bag all niigt . im sorry,

but just know this, everytime you post, im laughing


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

iM not on the list =(


----------



## Jozze

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @ bolded. ok ok so its not the glycerine, thats a relief . and i think you are right about the DIY juice being better for you. try scurl, and right on. i think you might like those also



Thanks for all your help Adora, dyh080 and Firstborn2! 
Adora, don't bother signing me up to the challenge this time. I'll wait until I've tried the S-Curl and DIY juice over the next few months so I can totally commit to the next juice challenge- I am 100% positive there will be another one!
I'll still pop in from time to time and let y'all know if any of the juices work for my hair. It might help someone else who's having juice problems like me. 
Good luck with the "juice" everybody and very HHG!:blowkiss:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MiiSS kECiia said:


> iM not on the list =(


 


_you are added!! WELCOME _

YAY!!!


ANYONE ELSE I FORGOT TO ADD?


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Count me in on this one!  I have a jar of S-Curl that I need to put to use!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Ops!  I forgot to post my pic.  Since I've taken this I've had a trim, so I might be 1/4 to 1/2" shorter now:


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Okay Adora, 

I'm off to go drool over your fotki ...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Jozze said:


> Thanks for all your help Adora, dyh080 and Firstborn2!
> Adora, don't bother signing me up to the challenge this time. I'll wait until I've tried the S-Curl and DIY juice over the next few months so I can totally commit to the next juice challenge- I am 100% positive there will be another one!
> I'll still pop in from time to time and let y'all know if any of the juices work for my hair. It might help someone else who's having juice problems like me.
> Good luck with the "juice" everybody and very HHG!:blowkiss:


 
aww ok, well I look forward to seeing you at our next "soul glo" challenge . you can cheer us on from the sidelines


----------



## PittiPat

Ah man, please add me to the list.  I've been waiting for this for the past few days.  I can't wait to moisturize tonight and let my soooooooul glo......


----------



## Firstborn2

Jozze said:


> It was supposed to keep my hair soft but instead it turned me tender headed for the day. I think I still remember the pain even to this day. I just didn't remember it was the juice that caused it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only tried CFCG activator and gel, SSF (as mentioned eaerlier) and I've been having success using African Pride Braid Spray with the C&G braids regimen. Does that count as juice? I've only used in while my hair was in yarn braids but it was def moisturized and soft when I took them down a few days ago. So, if that's good I'll get more of that *or try tkj25's juice recipe.* I don't think it's the glycerine because I use other products with glycerine and my hair doesn't behave like this. DIY juice may just be the best bet for me.


 

Hey Jozze I was just going to suggest that you might try that recipe, the activators may have other harsh chemicals that your hair just don't agree with. Hope things work out for you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Ops! I forgot to post my pic. Since I've taken this I've had a trim, so I might be 1/4 to 1/2" shorter now:


 
lol what? i should be stalking yours!!


----------



## Foufie

add me pls.


----------



## Firstborn2

Aw Jozze I just saw your post, I'm sorry to see you drop out. Hopefully by the time the next one start you will have found your juice


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

iM so excited!! I feel like such an active member now LoL =) 
who knew HS 14N1 was the JuiCE!? idk if I can use it everyday tho I'll get moisture overload I gotta get that new Dove protein condish... Did I say im excited!? iM ready to let my soullll gloooowwww!! whoot*whoot* =D


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Add me please.


----------



## The Princess

I juiced my hair tonite with HS 14 n 1. It felt so good, soft, smooth and silky.


----------



## The Princess

OMGosh, everytime I see this challenge the "Soul GLO song be playing in my head. 

We need to get some GIFs in here. AdoraAdora, I know you got some...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@The Princess..  L0L me too!!


----------



## Poopiedo

Count me in...just let your soul glowwwww...just let it shine through...


----------



## song_of_serenity

I just looked at my cfc GOLD and it's white and creamy...is it supposed to be that way? S:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

no... the cfc spray is white and creamy but the gold it yellow and gel like


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_check out my side pony lol. its not high fashion but its good enought to lay around and run to the corner store in , this is me on "the juice" , check out my lil dollar store clip on flower ahahahaha, im rocking the juice son!!!_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_


The Princess said:



			OMGosh, everytime I see this challenge the "Soul GLO song be playing in my head.
		
Click to expand...

_


The Princess said:


> _We need to get some GIFs in here. AdoraAdora, I know you got some..._




_lol lol oh how i want the gifs to start!!!! _

_i was going to put some at the begining of challenge but one of the ladies i pm said it might scared you ladies off, now i see i should have busted out the gifs darnit lol lol _


_lets get it poppin!!!_


----------



## Platinum

I've been using Curl moisturizer (Worlds of Curls) since I've been wearing braids and Senegalese Twists. It really helps with growth and retention and I have absolutely no breakage.

I'll be watching this challenge from the sidelines.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_Its the fricken jump off right hurrrr!!!!!_


----------



## Mane Event

*Adora, please add me to the list....pretty pleeeaaaze!!!!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_im sooo pumped for the juice!! _ 





_in 90days i wanna be like--->  _


----------



## Kimiche

I'm in, just bought some S-Curl yesterday, ready to start the juice again.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

LMAO girl you're DEAD WRONG for that pic!!!


----------



## blackbarbie986

http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/soul glow.gif


----------



## blackbarbie986

*sings* I'm letting my soooouuuuul glow....


----------



## Firstborn2

lol @ BB986 avi


----------



## I Am So Blessed

blackbarbie986 said:


> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/soul glow.gif


 

 she is surely getting into the spirit of "the juice" 

she gonna be talking in her sleep whispering "mmmm soul glo"


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

here's my starter pic, and I'm using CFC Gold Activator....


----------



## afrikurl

Add me too please. I'm not giving up my castor oil but I'm using Long Aid Curl Activator Gel for extra dry hair. I also spray every morning with a water , glycerine, AVJ mix  and I baggy at night. Some one asked how our hair is styled. Im in twists, sometimes I wear box braids.


----------



## blackbarbie986

You have got to see this YT vid, it is too funny. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yETtwab1FVo&feature=player_embedded

Well I'm off to go wash my hair real quick, and put on my juice.  Goodnight LHCF.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

blackbarbie986 said:


> You have got to see this YT vid, it is too funny. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yETtwab1FVo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Well I'm off to go wash my hair real quick, and put on my juice. Goodnight LHCF.


 
im bout to watch this vid, do i need popcorn for this . ok  go juice up chica!!!! i alraedy juiced for the day lol

eta: lol lol lol that video was hilarious !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! he did a good job too!!!! thanks for this post!


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Dang, I disappear for a day or two and y'all don' took off without me.  

But sign me up!!!  I got my care free curl gold just like you said Adora and I am ready to go.  A sistah is trying to be shoulder length by my graduation in June.

Starting pics:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_you are surely on the list!! you juiced up for the evening yet? , i just emptied a bottle of cfc, ahahaha gots 9 bottles left in my closet_



a_shoe_6307 said:


> Dang, I disappear for a day or two and y'all don' took off without me.
> 
> But sign me up!!! I got my care free curl gold just like you said Adora and I am ready to go. A sistah is trying to be shoulder length by my graduation in June.
> 
> Starting pics:


----------



## a_shoe_6307

^^^ Abso-freakin-lutely! Juiced up earlier.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

what!? Adora you changed ur Avitar.. I finally can put a face with ur personality.. "I feelz like I knowz ya nah" Sophia (color purple) voice.. LoL im so pumped!! just came from the gym finna DC over night.. im rhet for some retention!!!


----------



## missfreshlala

Count me in


----------



## dyh080

Adaoba2012 said:


> SO how are you ladies styling your actual hair throughout the day? I know yall aren't walking around dripping all day



Most times i wear a shrunken fro. With so much moisture it looks a little curly on the ends.  
Other times, when I feel a little greasy, I wear box braids, moisturize and braid the braid so that in the morning they are a little curly .


----------



## yaya24

I am innnnnnnnn!


----------



## LaToya28

Please add me Adora! Hubby has some StaSofFro around here so I'll try that, but if it doesn't work I'll pick up some Hawaiian Silky. My starting pic is in my siggy!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

I know this is all off topic, but ADORA!  Not only do you act like sister...you look just like her!  I had to do a double take!  I'm going to have to find a picture and send it to you!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

blackbarbie986 said:


> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/soul glow.gif


----------



## Itllbeokbaby

.................


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

UGH!!!  I can't wait until I can have a side pony like this!!!



AdoraAdora24 said:


> _check out my side pony lol. its not high fashion but its good enought to lay around and run to the corner store in , this is me on "the juice" , check out my lil dollar store clip on flower ahahahaha, im rocking the juice son!!!_


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Gurl pleeeze!  Every time I see your glorious thick mane I drool a little out the corner of my mouth.



AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol what? i should be stalking yours!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Okay yall, tell me if I'm wrong, but Adora looks just like my crazy sister!




Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I know this is all off topic, but ADORA! Not only do you act like sister...you look just like her! I had to do a double take! I'm going to have to find a picture and send it to you!


----------



## g.lo

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _OK so this is like my first challenge, so lets get it poppin
> 
> Everyone who knows me on here, knows that I love the juice, Jheri juice
> 
> that is, AKA (glycerin based hair moisturizers) such as:
> 
> CARE FREE CURL, GOLD :
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> SCURL SPRAY:
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> WAVE Nouveau
> 
> )
> 
> 
> MY STORY: 2007 I found a bottle of Care Free Curl and fell in love. Went from above SL to WL in under three years
> 
> I used it once or twice daily on all the length of my hair. I truely know that this product enabled me to retain ALL OF MY LENGTH.
> 
> So here are the rules: 1. "live by the juice, die by the juice"
> 
> 2. must use at least once a day on all the length of hair (especially those ends)
> 
> 3. wash or DC hair whenever you like,
> 
> 4. NO OIL. because why . you have the juice, what the heck you need oil for? just keep it simple.....but since everyone is in love with coconut oil, coconut oil is permitted .
> 
> 5. must check in. Let us know waz good, tell us how your hair is doing, I would love for you to check in every week, please post pictures!!  (no pressure tho) Lets post update pics at the end of each month.:
> 
> challenge starts: April 1,2010 *** Ends: June 30,2010!!
> 
> since almost everyone's hair grows 1/2 inches each month,
> 
> lets see if we can retain the growth!! will you have 1.5
> 
> inches retained by the end of this challenge? I know i will !!!
> 
> 
> 
> MY REGGIE: I DC on dry hair every three days with ors replenishing pack, mixed with a cholesterol: I never DC under two hours,
> 
> I always DC for more then 4 hours , I go hard .
> 
> Thats it, what........ you were expecting a long, dragged out reggie?.....nah i keeps it simple
> 
> So whos up for the challenge? please thank my post so I
> 
> can know whos with me on this._
> _
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> can i be in, although i will be doing this on my daughter's hair ( because she is natural and I did neglect her hair for a while). i will be moisturising at least once aday with HS 14 in 1, but still need to seal with coconut oil. will DC (aubrey organic JAY/GPB) and shampoo (aubrey's swimmer shmpoo) once a week on the day she has swimming, than twist her hair.
> will post pics before and after (unfortunately i don't have those t-shirt with lengh check, will do my best)
> God bless you all and good luck!_


----------



## Foufie

I was walking around with the juice and a bag on my head yesterday...with a wig over it of course


----------



## TonicaG

I'm in!  It's just something about the jheri juice that my hair loves!!!  Thanks for the challenge!


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Hey is it too late to join this challenge? I have been using the S Curl everyday for the past couple of months and yes I have been retaining length. 

Please add me in. I wanna have long and strong hair too


----------



## AvaSpeaks

AdoraAdora24 said:


> <--whispering under breath "aahh the coconut oil" you know, you really dont need to oil lol, but my head is not your head so ill shut up lol , go ahead, use the oil if you have to have it, cuz im all for "what works" so work it girl!!!


 
You know even though I use the "juice" on my hair and ends, I still use the "oil" to help seal it in. It has been working wonders


----------



## Platinum

I think I'm going to get off of the sidelines and join the challenge. Add me, Adora. "The Juice" has really helped me with retention since I started transitioning and while wearing braids. In my opinion, it works better than braid spray (my braids and twists are always done with synthetic hair). I even baggy at night with it. 

I'll be using Worlds of Curls http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/woofcucooutc.html. I also have Sta Sof Fro  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/im...UTF8&n=3760911&s=beauty&qid=1269268323&sr=8-1.    

I don't plan to buy CareFreeCurl anytime soon, I already have enough "juice" to last for the next 2 years. I would leave my curl moisturizer at home when I hit the road  and I would end up buying more.


----------



## fancypants007

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _OK so this is like my first challenge, so lets get it poppin
> 
> Everyone who knows me on here, knows that I love the juice, Jheri juice
> 
> that is, AKA (glycerin based hair moisturizers) such as:
> 
> CARE FREE CURL, GOLD :
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> SCURL SPRAY:
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> WAVE Nouveau
> 
> )
> 
> 
> MY STORY: 2007 I found a bottle of Care Free Curl and fell in love. Went from above SL to WL in under three years
> 
> I used it once or twice daily on all the length of my hair. I truely know that this product enabled me to retain ALL OF MY LENGTH.
> 
> So here are the rules: 1. "live by the juice, die by the juice"
> 
> 2. must use at least once a day on all the length of hair (especially those ends)
> 
> 3. wash or DC hair whenever you like,
> 
> 4. NO OIL. because why . you have the juice, what the heck you need oil for? just keep it simple.....but since everyone is in love with coconut oil, coconut oil is permitted .
> 
> 5. must check in. Let us know waz good, tell us how your hair is doing, I would love for you to check in every week, please post pictures!!  (no pressure tho) Lets post update pics at the end of each month.:
> 
> challenge starts: April 1,2010 *** Ends: June 30,2010!!
> 
> since almost everyone's hair grows 1/2 inches each month,
> 
> lets see if we can retain the growth!! will you have 1.5
> 
> inches retained by the end of this challenge? I know i will !!!
> 
> 
> 
> MY REGGIE: I DC on dry hair every three days with ors replenishing pack, mixed with a cholesterol: I never DC under two hours,
> 
> I always DC for more then 4 hours , I go hard .
> 
> Thats it, what........ you were expecting a long, dragged out reggie?.....nah i keeps it simple
> 
> So whos up for the challenge? please thank my post so I
> 
> can know whos with me on this._
> _
> 
> *Participants*:
> *1. AdoraAdora24
> 2. Firstborn2
> 3. Knt1229
> 4. OhSoOthentik
> 5. Ycj1
> 6. MISSTZ12
> 7. Go0dGirl08
> 8. Jazzyhair
> 9. Adel10
> 10. My Friend
> 11. BlkOnyx488
> 12. Enyo
> 13. tallnomad
> 14. Mz.MoMo5235
> 15. MyAngelEyez~C~U
> 16. ms.blue
> 17. song_of_serenity
> 18. natura87
> 19. yardyspice
> 20. swalker31
> 21. teysmith
> 22. Coil Tresses
> 23. blackbarbie986
> 24. cutenss
> 25. babs19
> 26. brebre928
> 27. foxee
> 28. honey009
> 29. janet'
> 30. jerseyjill
> 31. NinasLongAmbition
> 32. lacying
> 33. L.Brown1114
> 34. EMJazzy
> 35. dyh080
> 36. Dragone
> 37. Reyna21
> 38. Starronda
> 39. PrincessLinzz
> 40. omachine
> 41. tkj25
> 42. MAMATO
> 43. CaribbeanQueen
> 44. Mrsjohnson912
> 45. TdotGirl
> 46. sunbubbles
> 47. Ebonybunny
> 48. leleepop
> 49. Michelle Obama fan
> 50. GaiasDaughter24
> 51. PistolWhip
> 52. sparklebh
> 53. Keioffa
> 54. princessdi
> 55. Chelz
> 56. jayjaycurlz
> 57. LaFemmeNaturelle
> 58.The Princess
> 59. DDTexlaxed
> 60. twinkletoes17
> 61. luvn_life
> 62. Nice & Wavy
> 63. MiiSS kECiia
> 64. Rei
> 65. Ms_CoCo37
> 66. PittiPat
> 67. ILuvsmuhgrass
> 68. Mane Event
> 69. Kimiche
> 70. afrikurl
> 71. a_shoe_6307 *_


_


Count me in_


----------



## Duchesse

Okay....I think I'm ready to get juicy!

Add me in Adora, thankya kindly.

Quick question though...is a water/glycerin mix basically juice w/less ingredients? I'm gonna buy some Scurl and CFCG today to see which one I like better, but I also have this big bottle of glycerin I'm trying to get rid of.

I'm excited I must say........I just hope I don't start smelling like an 80s flashback


----------



## brebre928

I'm excited...I will be pickin up my "juice" after work today...

Let's get this party started


----------



## twinkletoes17

blackbarbie986 said:


> http://www.threadbombing.com/data/media/2/soul glow.gif



Lol nice1 blackbarbie! I think all juicers should have this in their siggy.

BB may I steal?


----------



## Platinum

Double post...


----------



## LadyPBC

*I want in* puh-leeze.  I can't believe that I'm almost out of my watered down S Curl Juice and I've been tryna decide if I want to try CFC or HS 14n1 next.  So many choices what ta do what ta do?  I have crochet braids in until end of April so I'll send an updated photo then.  I currently spray my edges with S Curl but will go back to spraying my cornrows too with it too.  I want to compare all the juices but in the meantime I have WV Mist at home so I can use that when I run out.  Thanks for the challenge - I'm pumped!


----------



## Platinum

I found this clip from Hollywood Shuffle, I hope you Ladies don't become addicted like this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU


----------



## twinkletoes17

LOL ^^^^^^


----------



## twinkletoes17

Does Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist work for this?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Platinum said:


> I found this clip from Hollywood Shuffle, I hope you Ladies don't become addicted like this guy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU



OMG HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Did you see the juice flying!!!!


----------



## brucebettye

I want to join.  I am going to start doing his again everyday.


----------



## LVLY210

Add me too please!


----------



## Foufie

I think I'm blind but I don't see my name....Can you chk Adora pls


----------



## sunbubbles

lets get it poppin! I just went and bought out my local discount store! They had a TON of Stay Sof Fro, and African Pride Sheen spray for .99 cents/bottle! I bought 6 of those AND a tub of activator gel! I LOVE how the gel makes my hair hang without making it hard!! woo hoo!! I cant wait to start!


----------



## LadyAmani

I have tried everything s-curl,hawaiian silky,stasofro,wave nevou and nothing and i mean NOTHING moisturizes my hair like Care Free Curl Gold it is my baby. I wanna join this is such a cute challenge!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Jherri's Kids

In Living Colour - Jheri's Kids


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Sign me up!!! I'm picking up my SCurl no drip before I go to class tonight. I had a jheri curl back in the day and I loved the way my hair looked and felt but my stylist kept over-lapping the jheri curl and it started to make my hair thin out so I went back to the creamy crack perm. Now i texturize only twice a year and I love it!! Thanks for starting this challenge!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MiiSS kECiia said:


> what!? Adora you changed ur Avitar.. I finally can put a face with ur personality.. "I feelz like I knowz ya nah" Sophia (color purple) voice.. LoL im so pumped!! just came from the gym finna DC over night.. im rhet for some retention!!!


 

lol yess, ifs funny i dont even rememeber what my last avitar was erplexed lol. yea this is one of many faces of adora 

"i feels like yaz knows me now!"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I know this is all off topic, but ADORA! Not only do you act like sister...you look just like her! I had to do a double take! I'm going to have to find a picture and send it to you!


 
lol, im dying to see this picture now. lol wow i really didnt know my personality stood out like that on the pc,  in person tho, my energy is 

 off the wall!!


----------



## Barbie83

Count me in as a semi-participator 

Can't use it every day (a lil too greassssy), but when I wear a bun or twistout bun, I'll be sure to soak it in the juice!


----------



## ms.blue

I got my juice today! I'm using wave nouveau.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> Lol nice1 blackbarbie! _*I think all juicers should have this in their siggy.*_
> 
> BB may I steal?


 
i agree, i agreeee


----------



## twinkletoes17

Which wave nouveau product are you using ms.blue?


----------



## Blessed2bless

Count me in please... I'm in braids until April... i'll be using S-Curl no drip daily.


----------



## twinkletoes17

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i agree, i agreeee



I'm ready now


----------



## gimbap

S-Curl worked wonders for me in the summer when I first BCed, not so much in the colder months.  I read that this was normal?  I may go back to S-Curl this summer.


----------



## ms.blue

twinkletoes17 said:


> Which wave nouveau product are you using ms.blue?



The moisturizing finishing mist. It's for permanent wave or natural hair. I just used it and it's pretty light and it doesn't have any protein.  So far so good.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Foufie said:


> I was walking around with the juice and a bag on my head yesterday...with a wig over it of course


 
"with a wig" lol thats how i use to be lol. then going to bathroom to lift wig up to look at my new growth, (hair was colored red). then if somebody came in bathroom id flip the wig down real fast '

 you are on the list now lady!! l thought l been put you on!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Girl I think it was a pic of you with your hands in the air lol like hallelujah..praise him 




AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol yess, ifs funny i dont even rememeber what my last avitar was erplexed lol. yea this is one of many faces of adora
> 
> "i feels like yaz knows me now!"


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Thanks for telling me about this Jheri juice. I might not join the challenge in time because I want to finish up my current moisturisers first, but as soon as I do imma give it a go


----------



## I Am So Blessed

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Thanks for telling me about this Jheri juice. I might not join the challenge in time because I want to finish up my current moisturisers first, but as soon as I do imma give it a go


 

 yes, you have to give it a go ,


----------



## Momstar

Add me to the list too please. I've already got my s-curl spray!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_last night I had a dream yall, that my hair was all curly _
_down my back, blowing in the wind, it was about six inches longer then it is right now...i think i saw my future yall!! becuase a year from now my hair will be six inches longer, if not more!_
_ in this dream i was 20lbs lighter and i was wearing a lovely white sun dress, i looked like a fly mamacita! you know that feeling of excitement and feel like you have to use the bathroom,  thats how i felt._

_just wanted to share._


----------



## CandiedLipgloss

Count me in. Ever since I big chopped back in 07 I complained of dry hair, someone recommended I use Worlds of Curls activator gel, maaaaan I don't know why i ever stopped using it. My hair grew so fast. I made bsl in less that 2 years. And my hair stayed soft and moisturized. 

I tried out the CFC last night after I washed, so far so good. I'm excited to be using these again.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Doesnt going on hair journeys and joining hair forums make you dream about hair alot?? Aint that a fool?! 

And in a year I still probably wont be where you are..smh 



AdoraAdora24 said:


> _last night I had a dream yall, that my hair was all curly _
> _down my back, blowing in the wind, it was about six inches longer then it is right now...i think i saw my future yall!! becuase a year from now my hair will be six inches longer, if not more!_
> _ in this dream i was 20lbs lighter and i was wearing a lovely white sun dress, i looked like a fly mamacita! you know that feeling of excitement and feel like you have to use the bathroom,  thats how i felt._
> 
> _just wanted to share._


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol lloll olol lol lol ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ you are so funny chelz lol

i think youll be there, just have to believe


----------



## RavingBeauty

Question...I am transitioning so I have about 4" of new growth and the rest is still relaxed.  I usually wear a bantu knot out fro.  Will this work on the relaxed part without releasing the curls?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RavingBeauty said:


> Question...I am transitioning so I have about 4" of new growth and the rest is still relaxed. I usually wear a bantu knot out fro. Will this work on the relaxed part without releasing the curls?


 
yup, you can use on relaxed or natural hair. just rub some in  your hand then spread all over your head, and while separating your curls have some juice on your fingers. that will keep them well moisturized without messing up your curls.


----------



## RavingBeauty

Mmn, ok.  Off to the BSS.  Count me in.  Thanks!  

LOLOLOLOL!!!!!  I'm telling my BF my plan as I'm typing this.  Adorable white boy who is infinitely patient about my hair experiments.  Asked if he's going to have to put shower caps on the head rests in his car.  Such a comedian.


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Question.... can I use Aloe vera juice and glycerin?


----------



## Solitude

twinkletoes17 said:


> I'm ready now



Love your siggy!!!!!! That is my favorite movie in the world. 

I'll be watching from the sidelines ladies, I bought a bottle of activator, but I already know I will not put it on my hair every day! I do plan to try out the juice.


----------



## Vintageglam

Hi Adaora - do you have to use a commercial jherri juice its just that most of them are laden with cones ect.

I already do something like this but I make my own from the following ingredients

Glycerin, Rose water, Giovanni direct leave in and 1/4 teaspoon of some of my fave oils.

Its essentially the Jherri juice but not does not have all the additives of jherri juce and also I can make limitless amounts of it myself from my ingredients stash 

If so please sign me up as I usually spritz this onto my hair morning and night before I moisturize and seal.

x Stella


----------



## I Am So Blessed

alright alright, lol i wasnt going to do it, i swear i wasnt, but here 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AixmPErw1FU lol please read the comments too lol lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Hi Adaora - do you have to use a commercial jherri juice its just that most of them are laden with cones ect.
> 
> I already do something like this but I make my own from the following ingredients
> 
> Glycerin, Rose water, Giovanni direct leave in and 1/4 teaspoon of some of my fave oils.
> 
> Its essentially the Jherri juice but not does not have all the additives of jherri juce and also I can make limitless amounts of it myself from my ingredients stash
> 
> If so please sign me up as I usually spritz this onto my hair morning and night before I moisturize and seal.
> 
> x Stella


 
 your juice sounds veryyy good. you on point with "the juice"


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Added a lil CFC Gold to my hair and wrapped it up for the night....and as you can see, I'm 100% in favor of using the Soul Glo man for our mascot!!!:grin


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Lucky's Mom said:


> Question.... can I use Aloe vera juice and glycerin?


 

you sure can


----------



## Solitude

AdoraAdora24 said:


> alright alright, lol i wasnt going to do it, i swear i wasnt, but here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AixmPErw1FU lol please read the comments too lol lol.



offensive to all five senses????????????????????? wow  

was the jherri curl era _that _bad?


----------



## ElegantElephant

I joined this forum a few months ago, although was a lurker for a while...I really want to join this challenge...but after reading several posts, I'm still unsure on  how to use the juiceon my relaxed hair that I wear straight almost daily.  Would I use it on my ends only or what????? please help...I'm new to this HHJ!!!!!erplexed


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

AdoraAdora24 said:


> alright alright, lol i wasnt going to do it, i swear i wasnt, but here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AixmPErw1FU lol please read the comments too lol lol.


  nobody better show him this thread!!!


----------



## teysmith

Just picked up me both curl free activator and some Scurl....I'm good to go!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ElegantElephant said:


> I joined this forum a few months ago, although was a lurker for a while...I really want to join this challenge...but after reading several posts, I'm still unsure on how to use the juiceon my relaxed hair that I wear straight almost daily. Would I use it on my ends only or what????? please help...I'm new to this HHJ!!!!!erplexed


 

you would just rub a little bit on your and your ends, thats all. works well for relaxed and straight hair, i wear my hair wavey most of the time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Solitude said:


> offensive to all five senses????????????????????? wow
> 
> *was the jherri curl era that bad?*


 
thats what i was wondering when i was watching. i grew up in the 90's so i never saw a jheri curl in person before lol

i agree with most of his video comments that, he just needs to shut up lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

also, i tried adding the the soul glo gif to my siggy and it said i cant add animated stuff   me sad now


----------



## Vintageglam

Love this one :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWUTDC80B1E&NR=1


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> also, i tried adding the the soul glo gif to my siggy and it said i cant add animated stuff  me sad now


 

the same thing happened to me


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> also, i tried adding the the soul glo gif to my siggy and it said i cant add animated stuff   me sad now



I think you are only allowed one pic in your siggy.


----------



## Janet'

...Just bought my CFC Gold...I'm excited...and speaking as someone who grew up in the 80s, YES, the Jheri Curl era was kinda bad...All of my friends who had Jheri Curls had major drip going on...but I still loved em', lol.


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Just co-washed, dced and roux porsitied now I will apply the S-Curl...

Let the Soullllllllllllllllllllll GLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO begin!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Love this one :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWUTDC80B1E&NR=1


 
_jheri curls werent really that wet were they?  or did the eddie murphy movie give them a bad rap?_


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _jheri curls werent really that wet were they?  or did the eddie murphy movie give them a bad rap?_


naw, they were wet n greasy...and stinky when you first got them done.


----------



## foxee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _jheri curls werent really that wet were they?  or did the eddie murphy movie give them a bad rap?_



Yeah, some people's jheri's were out of control . . . mostly the ones who had the activator bottles permanently attached to their hand, walking around wearing a plastic cap in public and whatnot.    I never used activator more than once a day.  Speaking of which . . .

I DC'd overnight and used the CFG.  Man, this stuff is bringing back memories. I swear the last time I used this product I was in 7th grade!  So far, so good.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

foxee said:


> Yeah, some people's jheri's were out of control . . . mostly the ones who had the activator bottles permanently attached to their hand, walking around wearing a plastic cap in public and whatnot.  I never used activator more than once a day. Speaking of which . . .
> 
> I DC'd overnight and used the CFG. Man, this stuff is bringing back memories. I swear the last time I used this product I was in 7th grade! So far, so good.


 

@ everything you said


----------



## Love Always

...at him saying he thought the Jheri Curl was extinct!  Anyhoo, I want to join the challenge .  I recently got my hair trimmed and I wanted several inches trimmed off because my ends were dry and see through.  I do oil my ends with oil olive but I think I might need this too.  If I do this challenge and stay on top of my trims then I won't need much taken off equals to retaining as much length as possible.



AdoraAdora24 said:


> alright alright, lol i wasnt going to do it, i swear i wasnt, but here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AixmPErw1FU lol please read the comments too lol lol.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I always thought the Wave wave Nouveau  was better because is was dry curls not wet ones, lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

YaY I got my Soul Glo.......


----------



## Butterfly08

Add me too! I'm using Lustrasilk primarily on my ends. Also cowashing and bunning, with rollersets in between. I have to use a little oil every now and again though.


----------



## Firstborn2

foxee said:


> Yeah, some people's jheri's were out of control . . . *mostly the ones who had the activator bottles permanently attached to their hand, walking around wearing a plastic cap in public and whatnot.*  I never used activator more than once a day. Speaking of which . . .
> 
> I DC'd overnight and used the CFG. Man, this stuff is bringing back memories. I swear the last time I used this product I was in 7th grade! So far, so good.


 

This is hilarious


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm from the Jheri Curl Era, but was never allowed to have one, my family is Pro Napps. But I'll tell you what juice bottle and all, for the next 3mos Imma be a Jheri Juice having, curl cap wearing, juice dripping spraying soul glo queen .


----------



## HarySituation

I'm all JUICED up! Count me in purty peaz!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm from the Jheri Curl Era, but was never allowed to have one, my family is Pro Napps. But I'll tell you what juice bottle and all, for the next 3mos Imma be a Jheri Juice having, curl cap wearing, juice dripping spraying soul glo queen .


  aaaahh you, 

you are one of the many women on here l'd like to meet


----------



## song_of_serenity

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no... the cfc spray is white and creamy but the gold it yellow and gel like


Thanks! GRRR, what do I HAVE then? It says gold, it's the same as the pictures posted but it is white. 

I got s curl yesterday and have a feeling my hair might like this better. >>


----------



## Lucky's Mom

Great! I am going to post a youtubey thing for my slickness....


----------



## EMJazzy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _jheri curls werent really that wet were they?  or did the eddie murphy movie give them a bad rap?_


 
Mine was *that* wet..yes.  I kept my spray bottle in my pocketbook.  One time my exboyfriend and I were 'shagging' and when I got up his pillow was all "juiced".


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thats what i was wondering when i was watching. i grew up in the 90's so i never saw a jheri curl in person before lol
> 
> i agree with most of his video comments that, he just needs to shut up lol



They ar egoing hard with the comments. LMAO . That was a good laugh for tonight


----------



## I Am So Blessed

EMJazzy said:


> Mine was *that* wet..yes.  I kept my spray bottle in my pocketbook.  One time my exboyfriend and I were 'shagging' and when I got up his pillow was all "juiced".


 
, thank you for this post!!!!! wow.

didnt you feel "icky" or "sticky" with all that wet hair? i would lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lmao this is going to be a funny a$$ challenge... i can already tell.

well thanks to my fellow juicer i can now rep the juice in every post i make   oh yeah gangsta.  my hair is gonna be more moisturized than ice cubes in boys in the hood!!!


----------



## blackbarbie986

twinkletoes17 said:


> Lol nice1 blackbarbie! I think all juicers should have this in their siggy.
> 
> BB may I steal?


 

Nope, gon right ahead, Mr. Glo loves the attention I'm sure.  Probably hasn't had this much since '89, hahaha.




Platinum said:


> I found this clip from Hollywood Shuffle, I hope you Ladies don't become addicted like this guy.
> 
> [URL="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU[/URL]


 
LOL, now that was FUNEEEEE. I think he might need a 12 step program for his activator addiction and the way his hair shrunk up all quick he needs a bottle of Porosity Control.



Okay, so last night did a quick wash with the new sulfate free Keracare  (luv!!!), conditioned with Silicon Mix, then baggied with a combo of diluted Infusium 23 and CFG.  It's now 11:12 and my hair has been moist and soft all day.(Yay Adora for your juice knowledge and challenge!)
 I can easily put my hands thru my hair and that is not alway an easy thing to do.

All this talk about the juice has got me thinking, many of the old styles are rearing their heads again, what if The Curl actually does come back.


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmao this is going to be a funny a$$ challenge... i can already tell.
> 
> well thanks to my fellow juicer i can now rep the juice in every post i make  oh yeah gangsta. my hair is gonna be more moisturized than ice cubes in boys in the hood!!!


 

MoMo I think there's going to be juice drippings left in every thread on this broad thanks to The Juice Challenge


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_im DCing right nowwwwww, im into my 3rd hour of DC lol i got 2more left, yes i DC for a long timee lol lol. on dry hair of coure, after i rince this out, im juicingggg upppp!!!_

_whats in my DC tonight, i mixed ors with, proteina de perla, and about 2table spoons of aphogee two minute. yummmmyyyyyyyyyyyyy. i love conditioner more then i love cheeseburgers!! but id cut a toe off for "THE JUICE" AHAHAHAHAH_


----------



## jshor09

I want to join as well.  I already use scurl and love it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWgqoRmEWds&feature=related <--HE'S SO FRICKEN PROUD OF HIS HAIR  ahahahahahaaha.


jkelly0204 YOU ARE ON THE LIST MY DEAR!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora are you DC'n with heat? and why are you DC'n so late girl...


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora that song cracks me up every time, now I'm going to sleep with that frickin song in my head


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora are you DC'n with heat? and why are you DC'n so late girl...


 

_ im using my trusty heat cap lol. and you know im always up late, talking to youuuu . ahah.  ok ok, im addicted to lhcf, im addicted to hair period......i need help, and i have a report to type for class lol but im here taling about "JUICE" . watching "Everybody hates chris" and wondering why there aint people on that show with jheri curls, since the show is reppin the 80's _

__


----------



## My Friend

I just got through juicin  






 (New siggy)


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol for all the obama fans.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fE3wbXjXUFw&feature=related


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> I just got through juicing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (New siggy)


 

lol and how was it?  laughing at the smiley you put lol. like you just had an experiance youve never had


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _ im using my trusty heat cap lol. and you know im always up late, talking to youuuu . ahah. ok ok, im addicted to lhcf, im addicted to hair period......i need help, and i have a report to type for class lol but im here taling about "JUICE" . watching "Everybody hates chris" and wondering why there aint people on that show with jheri curls, since the show is reppin the 80's _
> 
> __


 
I know right, I'm always up at this time, this is the only time I get me time besides that my SO snores,lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoZq05CsZ98&feature=related

ok dam, this is the best one ever,


----------



## Firstborn2

How do you ladies sleep with the cap on your head, I actually tired it last night but then my scalp started itch, so I took it off.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> How do you ladies sleep with the cap on your head, I actually tired it last night but then my scalp started itch, so I took it off.


 

well i never did the cap thing lol , i dont know who started that. its actually unecessary  just moistuze and bun, thats all


----------



## Firstborn2

Yeah I will just stick with juicing, I don't want to press my luck with SO, I still have a lil over 9mos of juicing to go.


----------



## *CherryPie*

Is it too late for me to join this?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*CherryPie* said:


> Is it too late for me to join this?


 

of course not *off to add you to the list*


----------



## yardyspice

Is anyone making their own juice? If so, please share your recipe because the ingredients in cfcg areerplexed


----------



## brebre928

Just stopping by to say I Juiced last night and I'm loving it


----------



## Foufie

This thread moves FAST!!!!

I juiced up last night and this morning

Also since I do the C &  G method, it seems like it is the same as the "juice" same ingredients and stuff and mix it with Infusium 23 and oils. If it is not the same as the "juice" maybe similar to the homemade ones. Either way I use C&G in the morning and CFCG at night.


----------



## Vintageglam

yardyspice said:


> Is anyone making their own juice? If so, please share your recipe because the ingredients in cfcg areerplexed




- Vegetable Glycerine - *most impt ingredient*
- Rose Water
- Giovanni direct leave in - new thick formula with aloe vera
- 1/4 teaspoon each of two of your fave oils (try and pick cermide based oils such as wheatgerm and kukui)
- few drops Vitamin E to preserve

and Get juicing


----------



## yardyspice

Off to the store! Thanks a bunch.



PositivelyRadiant said:


> - Vegetable Glycerine - *most impt ingredient*
> - Rose Water
> - Giovanni direct leave in - new thick formula with aloe vera
> - 1/4 teaspoon each of two of your fave oils (try and pick cermide based oils such as wheatgerm and kukui)
> - few drops Vitamin E to preserve
> 
> and Get juicing


----------



## Blessed2bless

Blessed2bless said:


> Count me in please... I'm in braids until April... i'll be using S-Curl no drip daily.


 Please add me...


----------



## ms.blue

I'm thinking that wave nouveau finishing mist is too light. Maybe I need to get s-curl.


----------



## EMJazzy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> , thank you for this post!!!!! wow.
> 
> didnt you feel "icky" or "sticky" with all that wet hair? i would lol


 
That was the style back then so I just dealt with it!!


----------



## SunnyDelight

Ok - so I've been "juicing" for months and was just gonna watch this thread from afar.  Nahhhhh . . . add me to the list.  

Thanks hun. . . and fellow juicers.


----------



## twinkletoes17

ms.blue said:


> I'm thinking that wave nouveau finishing mist is too light. Maybe I need to get s-curl.



Hmm..... I think I'll buy it anyway and use as a light moisturizer.

After all my posts, I STILL don't have my juice lol. Presentation today, tests tomorrow, so I probably can't run to the store until Thursday. My hair is hating me at the moment...


----------



## LVLY210

Juicing with S-Curl here!


----------



## Enyo

I think I overdid it this morning. Why did my brush pop straight out of my hand after I was done misting?


----------



## Kimiche

I started juicing with my S-Curl yesterday.  I had to re-wash my hair last night though, because I used this deep conditioner over the weekend that has a cone in it and let's just say that it's going back to Sally's.  My juice was not penetrating my hair because of that.  Today is a different story, the juice feels good.


----------



## EMJazzy

Enyo said:


> I think I overdid it this morning. Why did my brush pop straight out of my hand after I was done misting?


----------



## Kimiche

Enyo said:


> I think I overdid it this morning. Why did my brush pop straight out of my hand after I was done misting?


 
Sorry girl, but....


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'm loving this! I add my juice (CFC Gold) on dry, flat-ironed hair, then wrap before bed, and the next morning my hair is moisturized, light, and has plenty of movement! Doesn't even feel like I put anything on my hair. Great stuff! Definitely a keeper! This is day three, and still I have light, breezy hair! YAAAAY!!!!!


----------



## Enyo

Kimiche said:


> Sorry girl, but....



Why are you saying sorry?? It was hilarious! I posted so ya'll could laugh at me.   LOL!


----------



## twinkletoes17

I can't stop looking at our siggies. I want to go watch Coming to America lol.


----------



## Kimiche

Enyo said:


> Why are you saying sorry?? It was hilarious! I posted so ya'll could laugh at me.  LOL!


 
I know.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Waayyy off topic** .. what's BSB mean? its driving me nuts


----------



## twinkletoes17

Below shoulder blade


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm using Hawaain Silky 14 spray until I run out. My results are in my avatar and sig pic.


----------



## MayaB12

I used CFC Gold this week and my hair is very, very dry. S-curl is one fo my staples, leaves my hair feeling moisturized and very soft. I'm not sure what happened with the CFC Gold, maybe I'm using too much?


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

MISSTZ12 said:


> I used CFC Gold this week and my hair is very, very dry. S-curl is one fo my staples, leaves my hair feeling moisturized and very soft. I'm not sure what happened with the CFC Gold, maybe I'm using too much?



Yeah same here. The first day was great... the second day, not so much. I didn't even over do it. I just co-washed, slapped some s-curl on, and I'm good to go now.


----------



## MayaB12

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Yeah same here. The first day was great... the second day, not so much. I didn't even over do it. I just co-washed, slapped some s-curl on, and I'm good to go now.


 
I think I'll just stick to my trusty S-curl - why mess with success???


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Thanks twinkeltoes I saw it in ur siggy


----------



## 30something

I'll join!!! only thing.... I'll have to buy some juice ... and because I have to honor my other challenge... it will be next month

Wow why haven't I seen this thread before, and how did it blow up so fast in 2 days...


----------



## 30something

Does this mean I'll have to give up my beloved HE LTR?..... yeah right! I guess I'll LTR in the A.M, juice at night.... is that to much moisture ... MEH probably not


----------



## thatscuteright

Can you add me as a juicer please 
I have a bottle of S-Curl No Drip Activator that I need to finish up.


----------



## Jozze

AdoraAdora24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hoZq05CsZ98&feature=related
> 
> ok dam, this is the best one ever,


OMG! I think I just peed my pants....Help I can't breath...hahahahhahahahahhahahah!


----------



## Firstborn2

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm using Hawaain Silky 14 spray until I run out. My results are in my avatar and sig pic.


 
I checked out your fotki your curls are gorgeous.


----------



## iaec06

hey I am in, I am using Scurl now and my TWA is sucking up.. can I find this stuff cheaper I mean I need a few bottles.


----------



## foxee

20Something said:


> Does this mean I'll have to give up my beloved HE LTR?..... yeah right! I guess I'll LTR in the A.M, juice at night.... is that to much moisture ... MEH probably not



I added a few pumps of HE LTR to CFG in a spray bottle.  My hair is very moisturized and it smells great!


----------



## PittiPat

Ooooweeeee!  I may have overdone it with "da Juice" because my itchy spots are itching more than normal.  I may have to wash on Wednesdays along with my regular Saturday washes.  I definitely cannot wash tonight because tonight is LOST night and any true LOST fan knows that you must concentrate fully on LOST or you’ll *be* lost.  Anyway, I’m happily moisturized, so all is well…


----------



## AvaSpeaks

For you ladies that rock twists or maybe buns, try spraying your hair and ends with the S Curl then placing your moisturizing over the hair and ends. The result, totally faboo hair!!!


----------



## 30something

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _ im using my trusty heat cap lol. and you know im always up late, talking to youuuu . ahah.  ok ok, im addicted to lhcf, im addicted to hair period......i need help, and i have a report to type for class lol but im here taling about "JUICE" . watching "Everybody hates chris" and wondering why there aint people on that show with jheri curls, since the show is reppin the 80's _
> 
> __


 Now thats some BULLLLLLSH**
I never realized that, im realizing damn that show just never talked about something positive about the 80's  (regardless if you view jheri curls positive or not ). How could they not show one person with jerry curls!! wait did chris rock even grow up in the 80's. WOuldnt he be like 21 in 1986.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Your scalp cant take the juice! That's that growth itch 

BTW, I gave up on LOST a lonnng time ago...how do you do it?? I got lost before it even started! 




PittiPat said:


> Ooooweeeee!  I may have overdone it with "da Juice" because my itchy spots are itching more than normal.  I may have to wash on Wednesdays along with my regular Saturday washes.  I definitely cannot wash tonight because tonight is LOST night and any true LOST fan knows that you must concentrate fully on LOST or you’ll *be* lost.  Anyway, I’m happily moisturized, so all is well…


----------



## Firstborn2

iaec06 said:


> hey I am in, I am using Scurl now and my TWA is sucking up.. can I find this stuff cheaper I mean I need a few bottles.


 
Oh my you BC'd how did I miss that, you look so pretty.


----------



## KnitChick

I too need my oil but I have never tried "The Juice" so i am going to purchase a bottle and see what it does for my hair...I with you in spirit ladies


----------



## Firstborn2

A question to the ladies who workout. Is the sweat combine with The Juice effecting your hair? Are you washing your hair after work out and then reapplying The Juice or do you work out daily, apply the juice daily and wait to wash on wash day? The reason I ask, is because right now I'm cowashing or rinsing everyday after I workout and reapplying The Juice but wondered if I'm doing to much?


----------



## Enyo

Double Post


----------



## EbbonyTx

Signing up! I'll use CFC Gold, S-curl, AND Wave Nouveau! I also Cowash daily now, anyone think I'll benefit?


----------



## Enyo

AvaSpeaks said:


> For you ladies that rock twists or maybe buns, try spraying your hair and ends with the S Curl then placing your moisturizing over the hair and ends. The result, totally faboo hair!!!



I did that this morning! Yeah, it worked great! The reverse works well too.


----------



## song_of_serenity

So I used the S curl with one part S curl and two parts water in my spray bottle.

Is it safe to use a tad Ecostyler with the S curl mixture?

I admit...*I was spraying like a FIEND*!! 
Spritz...spritz. "Hm...is that enough?" Sprits...spritz...spritzspritzspritz!!!


----------



## Bluetopia

Adora I'm in! Please add me to the list 

I gave up glycerin products in the winter because my hair seemed to be rejecting them (i've heard that happens to a lot of folks in the colder months so i didnt take it personal )

But today after feeling disatisfied with how my hair felt after my moisture/seal routine...something in my head said "go whip out that bottle of s curl spray and see what happens"

and OMG  My hair feels . I guess the Spring weather is officially warm enough for me to go back to my glycerin products. I'm stretching at least till July so this is perfect


----------



## afrikurl

I work out 3-5 days a week. I only wash on Sundays. I mist it with water glycerine and AVJ mix through the week and if I feel the need I rub my juice in my hands and concentrate on the ends of my hair.

I have a juice problem. I ran out of my trusty long aid. I went to walgreens because I have a $5 off coupon. I went twice.. they are completly out! the do have one bottle of CFCG... both times I went and picked up the bottle but I'm scared that i won't love it like I love long aid. what should I do? wait or get CFCG?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i'm watching coming to america tonite....  i have to.  this thread and all the siggies are making me!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Blessed2bless said:


> Please add me...


 
 so sorrry my dear, must have went passed you.

how is your juicing going so far?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm using Hawaain Silky 14 spray until I run out. My results are in my avatar and sig pic.


 

ohhhh youu,  my head droped and I started laughingg becuase your neck is all juiced up. ohhhh geeshh, "just let you souullllll glo babe, feeling OH SO SILKY SMOOTH"


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ohhhh youu,  my head droped and I started laughingg becuase your neck is all juiced up. ohhhh geeshh, "just let you souullllll glo babe, feeling OH SO SILKY SMOOTH"



 Adora you are too silly. My neck gets juicy sometimes too. Check out my sisters ex

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF11-mnXiAo


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Pretty Tony speaking his greasy mind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZp0eml2ubA


----------



## I Am So Blessed

20Something said:


> I'll join!!! only thing.... I'll have to buy some juice ... and because I have to honor my other challenge... it will be next month
> 
> Wow why haven't I seen this thread before, *and how did it blow up so fast in 2 days...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> _BECUASE THIS CHALLENGE/THREAD IS THE TRUTH _


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

Can you add me to this challenge too Adora!!! Any tips on using the juice (CFC Gold) with braids?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

iaec06 said:


> hey I am in, I am using Scurl now and my TWA is sucking up.. can I find this stuff cheaper I mean I need a few bottles.


 

you make number 100!! thanks for joining


----------



## MissYocairis

Put me in the challenge tooooo!    I got the CFC GOLD as Ms. PrettyHairAdoraAdora has suggested.  I've already been using it for a week.  Daily.  I will continue on through June 30 minus the few times I will need to straighten for special events (probably about 4 times).  I'm also 7 mos post so I won't be posting any starting pics as I'm not straightening for any reason other than those special events coming up.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Anyone ever blow dried with the juice in their hair? If so what were your results. When I did my last blow out I used that and two other products and I had little gunk balls in my fro. Don't know if it was the juice or one of the other products


----------



## knt1229

OhSoOthentik said:


> Anyone ever blow dried with the juice in their hair? If do what were your results. When I did my last blow out I used that and two other products and I had little gunk balls in my fro. Don't know if it was the juice or one of the other products


 
I tried flat ironing with it and it made my hair very stiff. No body at all.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

knt1229 said:


> I tried flat ironing with it and it made my hair very stiff. No body at all.




thanks, flat ironing was gonna be my next inquiry


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Adora you are too silly. My neck gets juicy sometimes too. Check out my sisters ex
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF11-mnXiAo


 

_oh noooo , this is #1 right hurrr. _

_oh yessss, this is nemero uno!!!!_

_please ladies keep the vids coming, i need to laugh this belly off lol lol . im almost tempted to make a jheri vid myself!!! just for lhcf_


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _oh noooo , this is #1 right hurrr. _
> 
> _oh yessss, this is nemero uno!!!!_
> 
> _please ladies keep the vids coming, i need to laugh this belly off lol lol . im almost tempted to make a jheri vid myself!!! just for lhcf_



Lmo, he even had the ashy elbows.  And the juice gets in his eye!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Lmo, he even had the ashy elbows.  And the juice gets in his eye!!!!


 

  im watching both videos girl!!!!!! funny stuffffffffffffff, his body look good tho, ima off to watch it one mo gin . 

thank  youuuu for the posttt!!!!! 

*fyi: All gifts, All videos, and DANCE OFFS  are welcome anytime in this thread!!!!  LETS GET IT POPPIN *


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im watching both videos girl!!!!!! funny stuffffffffffffff, his body look good tho, ima off to watch it one mo gin .
> 
> thank  youuuu for the posttt!!!!!
> **




I thought you all would appreciate the eye candy (he repulses me, personally). Lol he is too funny with that wig on. Oh and he's in NYC Adora


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Can you add me to this challenge too Adora!!! Any tips on using the juice (CFC Gold) with braids?




thanks for joining us!! 
firstborn2 also has braids while juicing. i would use scurl spray, braid spray--(wich is also the juice), if you want to use care free curl gold, i would put it in a spray bottle with about 1/4 filled with water ,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> I thought you all would appreciate the eye candy (he repulses me, personally). Lol he is too funny with that wig on. Oh and he's in NYC Adora


 

hahahahahah im sure he look good without that wig on


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hahahahahah im sure he look good without that wig on




I will give him his props. He is a handsome man without it. He has had quite a few modeling jobs and been featured on Rip the Runway, and he won a date with Keri Hilson on 106 & Park. But since he used to date my Sissy he doesn't appeal to me in that way. Anyway, I need to go study. Check you ladies later!


----------



## Vintageglam

Love this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKxLZp21PLk


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Love this one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKxLZp21PLk


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> I will give him his props. He is a handsome man without it. He has had quite a few modeling jobs and been featured on Rip the Runway, and he won a date with Keri Hilson on 106 & Park. But since he used to date my Sissy he doesn't appeal to me in that way. Anyway, I need to go study. Check you ladies later!


 

wow, hes got his props then 

hook me up lool, kidding 


............


----------



## OhSoOthentik

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Love this one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKxLZp21PLk




Now that is funny. OMG I am never gonna get to this school work messing around with you all.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanks for joining us!!
> firstborn2 also has braids while juicing. i would use scurl spray, braid spray--(wich is also the juice), if you want to use care free curl gold, i would put it in a spray bottle with about 1/4 filled with water ,


 
Thank you!!  I think I have an old bottle of scurl hiding somewhere.  I did just buy the CFC Gold today, so I will probably mix it with water and use that.  Thank you... I am excited to get this TWA poppin!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Ok..... I might need to sign up for a 12 step program. I co-washed.... slapped on some CFCG.... then *cough cough* misted with s-curl and air-dried. What happened afterward was magical.


----------



## Gibsongal

Adora, this thread is so cute! It's taking me back to my days in the 90's when I had a Wave Nuveau (sp).  HAHA. I love "da juice". Can't live without it.  I'll be watching from the sidelines because I'm awful with challenges. But good luck to everybody. HHG.


----------



## amwcah

I'm in!  I'm in braids, and I always use SCurl while I'm in braids; so this works perfectly for me.  My braids are always super moisturized when I take them down also from using the juice.


----------



## babydollhair

I just got some cfcg, so im in.


----------



## twinkletoes17

I know my mom has some CFC in her bathroom. Time to go raid... brb.

WOW my mom has 3 unused bottles. She won't miss one 

I can JUICE now! I'm juicing tonight :superbanana:


----------



## pookaloo83

I wanna join! I'm transitioning and my hair has been feeling hard lately.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> I know my mom has some CFC in her bathroom. Time to go raid... brb.
> 
> WOW my mom has 3 unused bottles. She won't miss one
> 
> I can JUICE now! I'm juicing tonight :superbanana:


 lol if i were you id be like  alll over those bottles , i go crazy for a bottle of cfc lol.


----------



## pookaloo83

Does Sta Sof fro count?  I have some of that around, But I won't be able to go to the store for some jheri juice until tomorrow.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

pookaloo83 said:


> Does Sta Sof fro count?  I have some of that around, But I won't be able to go to the store for some jheri juice until tomorrow.


 

you are alright!!! the challenge didnt start as yet , and the sta sof fro is fineeee


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm not joining, but just want to watch everyone's progress

OMG 



> "live by the juice, die by the juice"


----------



## Blessed2bless

AdoraAdora24 said:


> so sorrry my dear, must have went passed you.
> 
> how is your juicing going so far?


 
Hey Adora... Thanks for adding me... Its going great... very easy! I'm in braids so alls i'm doing is s-curl and  braid spray 2x's a day. I don't shampoo my braids just dc with lekair 4 hours every 7 days or so.... rinse,  juice, and braid spray. * I also add baking soda w/water for my scalp on dc days.. *


----------



## Moniquenuss

Oooo I want in!!!! I'm gonna flatiron tuis weekend so il take a starting pic then!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Blessed2bless said:


> Hey Adora... Thanks for adding me... Its going great... very easy! I'm in braids so alls i'm doing is s-curl and braid spray 2x's a day. I don't shampoo my braids just dc with lekair 4 hours every 7 days or so.... rinse, juice, and braid spray. *I also add baking soda w/water for my scalp on dc days.. *


 

wow, this reggie sounds great!!!!! you are definitely going to see retention,* theres no doubt about that*


----------



## twinkletoes17

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol if i were you id be like  alll over those bottles , i go crazy for a bottle of cfc lol.



Ah woman I will! I've never used glycerin during the warmer weather so I'm pretty excited 
My silly self gave up on it after it made my hair funky 2 cold winters ago lol.

I THINK I'm done for the night. I have a paper to write *sighs* Goodnight all!


----------



## song_of_serenity

So using a bit of ecostyler over my scurl mixture is ok...?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

song_of_serenity said:


> So using a bit of ecostyler over my scurl mixture is ok...?


 

sounds ok to me, 

humm i never use gel , i wonder why?..............aaaa the hell with those edges


----------



## PJaye

I would like to join this challenge, too; I just need to figure out which type of "juice" to use.


----------



## Firstborn2

Just finished cowashing, going to add a lil juice before bed and then juice it up before work. I'm trying to find a lil 1oz or 2oz spray bottle so I can keep in my desk at work, neva no when I may be faced with a juice emergency


----------



## swalker31

Just co-wash, applied leave in and sprayed the length and ends with s-curl.  Twisted it up and airdrying and callin it the night.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Just finished cowashing, going to add a lil juice before bed and then juice it up before work.* I'm trying to find a lil 1oz or 2oz spray bottle so I can keep in my desk at work,* neva no when I may be faced with a juice emergency


 





!!!!!!

lol spray bottle?? oh noo, the jheri curl really did come back


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Just finished cowashing, going to add a lil juice before bed and then juice it up before work. _*I'm trying to find a lil 1oz or 2oz spray bottle so I can keep in my desk at work,*_ neva no when I may be faced with a juice emergency


 

Firstborn2 at work-->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 im sorry, im sorry alright, alrighttttt, im done..........................


----------



## Firstborn2

awe heck I can't see it, its a red box, post it i again,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Neva mind I see itGirl you are crazy....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^ ahahahahhaha


----------



## My Friend

Up juicin and baggin


----------



## Firstborn2

Wow 385 posts and then challenge hasn't even started yet. We really must lub us some Juice.


----------



## Mahalialee4

ahs jeza juicin! (In my best Louis Armstrong voice) lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*ok, so this is my hair after i juiced tonight!!! going to bed like this *


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *ok, so this is my hair after i juiced tonight!!! going to bed like this *


 

Girl, 

  You have a ton of hair!!!! It's so beautiful. I jelly


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Girl,
> 
> You have a ton of hair!!!! It's so beautiful. I jelly


 

_aww thanks, and i agree with you, its alotttt of hair, i dont want to say this but i will. it took me over an hour to detangle. lol i havent done it in  a week thats why, shoot i hate detangling, so i forget about it every chance i get.  my hair is actually heavy on my head _

_im happy tho, i love my nappy hair........yes i said NAPPY_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

<-gohead micheal, swing that curl


----------



## Foufie

ya'll some [email protected] fools. 
"firstborn @ work" had me WEAK 

Oh I juiced up this morning. The band of my wig smells like too :


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Hey Adora...I was wondering if it matters what kind of CFC you have? Because I don't have the CFCGold, just the regular ole CFC...is that cool?  And what is the difference anyways cause I might go try and find some of this golden juice 

Livin' my life like it's golden...lol ok i'm done


----------



## Butterfly08

Juiced up my roots and ends today!


----------



## LaToya28

I bought some CFC Gold yesterday and used it with my Ecostyler gel...my twa was on point!


----------



## LadyRaider

I want to join just because y'all are having too much fun. But am I supposed to mix that cfc gold lotion with something? It seemed a bit much for my hair when I tried it.


----------



## Ganjababy

I got my CFCG from Sally's on Sat. If I had known it could make my hair so damn soft I would not have wasted so much money on expensive leave ins. 

I regularly use Redken smooth down, Tigi curls rock, Rusk and Paul Mitchell and none of them make my hair baby soft like CFCG! 

I am jumping on this bandwagon with my 1" length hair.


----------



## ms.blue

I juiced last night and this morning.  The good is that my hair is moist but not greasy but the bad is my floor is slippery.  I nearly fell on my a$$ today cuz I spray so much but I'm loving the results.


----------



## Ciacia

Hello,

I have one question to you AdoraAdora:
Ok so you use the juice daily and DC every 3 days with the replenishing pack.
I would like to know if you shampoo your hair before every DC and if yes whant brand of shampoo are you using?

Many thanks in advance for your reply ;-)


----------



## Foufie

@msblue- bust my a$$ twice so far, I have been wiping the heck outta my bathroom counter top. I'mm have a clean bathroom cause I gotta mop like erday!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ROFL!!!  :rofl3:



ms.blue said:


> I juiced last night and this morning.  The good is that my hair is moist but not greasy *but the bad is my floor is slippery.  I nearly fell on my a$$ today cuz I spray so much *but I'm loving the results.


----------



## CICI24

add me too please!


----------



## Sprinkl3s

Ok I want to play too.

I promise to always juice, live by the juice, and nothing but the juice.(and conditioner)


----------



## madamdot

I love this thread. I thought I was the only one doing this exclusively . . . I have been juicing it (with S curl) for the last 6 months. I've stopped buying and using all other types of products (occasionally I will use a little chi silk infusion but mostly its just the S curl).

It leaves my hair nice and soft and my hair smells good too


----------



## song_of_serenity

i tried the Scurl with water last night. *By night's end, my hair was so dry and tangled! *

*Yesterday was cold outside.*..not winter cold at all but pretty chilly and it* looked as if it might rain.* *Today looks hot and sunny.* So I'm going to co wash and get these tangles out, and test it out as I know the weather could have had something to do with!

If it remains the same, I'll just try the CFC gold I have.


----------



## Enyo

Does the juice affect pre-poo? I want to start doing an overnight pre-poo but I'm not sure how it will interact with the Care Free Curl.


----------



## ms.blue

Foufie said:


> @msblue- bust my a$$ twice so far, I have been wiping the heck outta my bathroom counter top. I'mm have a clean bathroom cause I gotta mop like erday!!!!



I now keep the mop right beside me now cuz this already happened twice!!!


----------



## Ms. A.Sunshine

Can I join??? I juiced last night with wave nouveau and then baggied my ends were lush this morning......Thanks.


----------



## lovenharmony

I started jucing on the DL  My hair was acting up the past couple of weeks and was feeling kind of dry and hard. Since I started using the juice, my hair is so soft!!! Who knew? I've never used glycerine and that's the primary ingredient in most of the juices available. I don't enter challenges, but I will be using the juice on a routine basis! 

I'm using Lustrasilk Right On Instant Moisturizing Conditiner that has SAA and lactic acid - both of which I know my hair loves!


----------



## boundlessbeauty

I'm late but sign me up buddy.


----------



## Love Always

I got my juice yesterday :bouncegre!  I put a little bit on the length of my hair and a lot on my ends.  My hair wasn't greasy at all.


----------



## Duchesse

I'm laughing. I told my mom about this challenge and people using jheri juice to keep hair moisturized, and she goes "Yeah, back in the 80's everybody who had a curl had long hair! Look at Barry White!"

I'm sorry but the image of Barry's silken and wet ponytail is hilarious!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ciacia said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have one question to you AdoraAdora:
> Ok so you use the juice daily and DC every 3 days with the replenishing pack.
> I would like to know if you shampoo your hair before every DC and if yes whant brand of shampoo are you using?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your reply ;-)


 
_what you read, that is what it is. i dont shampoo, at alllllll._ 

the rincing out of the conditioner is how my hair gets clean, ricning really really well.


----------



## Xaragua

I'll be watching on the side.


----------



## twinkletoes17

> I'm laughing. I told my mom about this challenge and people using jheri juice to keep hair moisturized, and she goes "Yeah, back in the 80's everybody who had a curl had long hair! Look at Barry White!"
> 
> I'm sorry but the image of Barry's silken and wet ponytail is hilarious!



LOL wow that made my day!! 

I juiced last night. I'm going to play with the CFCgold. I applied it straight on my hair last night. It felt a TEENY TINY BIT weighed down. Maybe if I mix it with some water and NTM Leave-In. My hair felt moisturized though


----------



## twinkletoes17

AdoraAdora24 said:


> <-gohead micheal, swing that curl



You can't be posting this. You know some of us view this thread at work


----------



## Xaragua

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _what you read, that is what it is. i dont shampoo, at alllllll._
> 
> the rincing out of the conditioner is how my hair gets clean, ricning really really well.


 
Monday night i wanted to wash my hair, than i thought about trying  your method and just DC and iam telling you, my hair came out squeaky clean.
Coud not believe it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Foufie said:


> @msblue- bust my a$$ twice so far, I have been wiping the heck outta my bathroom counter top. I'mm have a clean bathroom cause I gotta mop like erday!!!!


 
_wow, everybody slipping and falling off the juice , im glad to see yall really getting jiggy wit it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_


----------



## yaya24

Thanks for adding me to the list Adora!!!

I will start on the first day of the challenge April 1.  
Juice of choice: *cfgc*

Starting picture will be up next Tuesday when I get my hair blown out

I will use my cfgc on my cornrows (which I will keep in 2-4 weeks at a time). 

Plan:
Apply cfgc 1x daily
Cowash cornrows as needed 
DC overnight 1x a week
Steam DC hair before next set of cornrows


----------



## I Am So Blessed

msnetta said:


> I'm late but sign me up buddy.


 
heyyy msnetta i was waitinggggggggggg forrrrr youuuuuuuuuu to come in(while watching my watch) i was like "any moment now"  ahahaha, thanks for joing.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle

Y'all got me really about to stroll through the aisles at the beauty supply store and look for juices.  My hair could use some added moisture.  Changes in the seasons always leaves my hair yearning for 'something'.  And my hair is in a bun 9 time out of 10 anyway.  This could be the answer.

Here's my issue though...I don't like parabens.  I'm not a total ingredient snob.  I tend to stay away from mineral oils and petrolatum, but don't think they're the devil...but parabens...they scare me.

May the Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1?

Do you guys apply to damp hair?  or dry?  Someone might have gone through this already, but I skipped to the end after page 11 or so...and I didn't the patience to sit through that youtube video because she was talking for the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Mrsjohnson912

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Y'all got me really about to stroll through the aisles at the beauty supply store and look for juices. My hair could use some added moisture. Changes in the seasons always leaves my hair yearning for 'something'. And my hair is in a bun 9 time out of 10 anyway. This could be the answer.
> 
> Here's my issue though...I don't like parabens. I'm not a total ingredient snob. I tend to stay away from mineral oils and petrolatum, but don't think they're the devil...but parabens...they scare me.
> 
> May the Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1?
> 
> Do you guys apply to damp hair? or dry? Someone might have gone through this already, but I skipped to the end after page 11 or so...and I didn't the patience to sit through that youtube video because she was talking for the first 5 minutes.


 

Hey lady,

Well, I have the Hawaiian Silky and unfortunately it has mineral oil in it. Right now, my hair doesn't seem to mind the mineral oil... I really like it tho. I am not sure if they have parabens tho.. I will have to check... And I apply it when my hair is dry and when I am doing my wash and go's..

Congrats on being pregnant too =) I too recently had a baby (well, 8months ago lol)


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> I juiced last night and this morning. The good is that my hair is moist but not greasy but the bad is my floor is slippery. I nearly fell on my a$$ today cuz I spray so much but I'm loving the results.


 
My family told me that I have to go outside on the patio when I juice, they are sick and tired of slipping. I'm going to get the gel once I finish this 32oz bottle but by then the challenge may be over.


----------



## afrikurl

I was also going to suggest gel for some of you ladies. Y'all don't know how to ack with them spray bottles.  Got folks slipping and carrying on. THE JUICE IS LOOSE!  or try pouring it in to your hands then massaging it in.


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle

Mrsjohnson912 said:


> Hey lady,
> 
> Well, I have the Hawaiian Silky and unfortunately it has mineral oil in it. Right now, my hair doesn't seem to mind the mineral oil... I really like it tho. I am not sure if they have parabens tho.. I will have to check... And I apply it when my hair is dry and when I am doing my wash and go's..
> 
> Congrats on being pregnant too =) I too recently had a baby (well, 8months ago lol)



Thanks Mama...I think that's the one I'm gonna check out.

AND CONGRATULATIONS!  I had DD 17 months ago, and I keep saying the same thing..."I just recently had my first..." knowing good and well she's not a baby anymore!  It's true what they say.  They'll always be our babies!

Off to go check out the silky juice


----------



## Firstborn2

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Y'all got me really about to stroll through the aisles at the beauty supply store and look for juices. My hair could use some added moisture. Changes in the seasons always leaves my hair yearning for 'something'. And my hair is in a bun 9 time out of 10 anyway. This could be the answer.
> 
> Here's my issue though...I don't like parabens. I'm not a total ingredient snob. I tend to stay away from mineral oils and petrolatum, but don't think they're the devil...but parabens...they scare me.
> 
> May the Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1?
> 
> Do you guys apply to damp hair? or dry? Someone might have gone through this already, but I skipped to the end after page 11 or so...and I didn't the patience to sit through that youtube video because she was talking for the first 5 minutes.


 
I know how you feel, I had given up all commerical products until Adora got my hooked on the juice. I've been diluting my juice because S-curl tend to be a bit sticky. However, I apply it on wet or dry hair, it hasn't been an issue with my hair.


----------



## brebre928

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _wow, everybody slipping and falling off the juice , im glad to see yall really getting jiggy wit it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


 
LMAO @ ^^^^^^^^^^ Adora you are too funny


----------



## LadyPBC

Chelz said:


> Your scalp cant take the juice! That's that growth itch



Quote:
Originally Posted by *PittiPat* 

 
_Ooooweeeee! I may have overdone it with "da Juice" because my itchy spots are itching more than normal. I may have to wash on Wednesdays along with my regular Saturday washes. Anyway, I’m happily moisturized, so all is well…_

Exactly what does that mean?  My scalp is itching like crazy. Should I suffer through it or should I make an adjustment?  This is quite unusual.  I am not using the HS14n1 but before that I used S Curl or my own concoction.  WTHeck?  Please tell me that its itchy because its growing and I will gladly ensure the discomfort


----------



## pookaloo83

So what juice seems to be everyone's favorite? CFC gold? I don't know which one to buy.


----------



## afrikurl

LadyPBC said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PittiPat*
> 
> 
> _Ooooweeeee! I may have overdone it with "da Juice" because my itchy spots are itching more than normal. I may have to wash on Wednesdays along with my regular Saturday washes. Anyway, I’m happily moisturized, so all is well…_
> 
> Exactly what does that mean? My scalp is itching like crazy. Should I suffer through it or should I make an adjustment? This is quite unusual. I am not using the HS14n1 but before that I used S Curl or my own concoction. WTHeck? Please tell me that its itchy because its growing and I will gladly ensure the discomfort


 
Just don't put it on your scalp. Juice is not known to stimulate or aid growth. It just helps with moisture and retention. If your scalp is like mine, It hates stuff being put on it. Listen  to your scalp and don't put it there. Try to just put it on the length of your hair.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

pookaloo83 said:


> So what juice seems to be everyone's favorite? CFC gold? I don't know which one to buy.




I am in love with SCurl No Drip Formula


----------



## LadyPBC

afrikurl said:


> Just don't put it on your scalp. Juice is not known to stimulate or aid growth. It just helps with moisture and retention. If your scalp is like mine, It hates stuff being put on it. Listen to your scalp and don't put it there. Try to just put it on the length of your hair.


 

AHA  - I am in cornrows underneath crochet braids so this will be very tricky for me.  Hmmm -:scratchch what ta do what ta do?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

I have no idea why it's itching hun...let's just hope that it's cause it's growing :crossfingers:





LadyPBC said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PittiPat*
> 
> 
> _Ooooweeeee! I may have overdone it with "da Juice" because my itchy spots are itching more than normal. I may have to wash on Wednesdays along with my regular Saturday washes. Anyway, I’m happily moisturized, so all is well…_
> 
> Exactly what does that mean?  My scalp is itching like crazy. Should I suffer through it or should I make an adjustment?  This is quite unusual.  I am not using the HS14n1 but before that I used S Curl or my own concoction.  WTHeck?  Please tell me that its itchy because its growing and I will gladly ensure the discomfort


----------



## Mrsjohnson912

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Thanks Mama...I think that's the one I'm gonna check out.
> 
> AND CONGRATULATIONS! I had DD 17 months ago, and I keep saying the same thing..."I just recently had my first..." knowing good and well she's not a baby anymore! It's true what they say. They'll always be our babies!
> 
> Off to go check out the silky juice


 

Lol, that's funny, but true! Let me know how the Hawaiian silky works for you!


----------



## Firstborn2

pookaloo83 said:


> So what juice seems to be everyone's favorite? CFC gold? I don't know which one to buy.


 
S-Curl is my juice of choice.


----------



## Jewell

Currently using S-Curl "Texturizer" Spray (gray and blue bottle).  Finally finished a big ol' bottle of S-Curl No-Drip (blue and white bottle).  I've been anxious to try HS 14N1 since last summer, but wanted to finish my stash of S-Curl first.  Well, I will be picking up some HS and CFC Gold real quick like.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

So I made up a bottle of CFC Gold with 1/4 water and have been juicing...my hair is S-O-F-T!!!  Thanks for the tip Adora!!!!


----------



## My Friend

afrikurl said:


> Just don't put it on your scalp. Juice is not known to stimulate or aid growth. It just helps with moisture and retention. If your scalp is like mine, It hates stuff being put on it. Listen to your scalp and don't put it there. Try to just put it on the length of your hair.


 

Really? I spray it everywhere. I'm loose with the juice and yes, I almost busted my a$$ from slippin and slidin on the bathroom floor


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Really? I spray it everywhere.* I'm loose with the juice *and yes, I almost busted my a$$ from slippin and slidin on the bathroom floor


 
*lets all get loose, with the "juice"*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

<----ok???


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^ what the hell was that lol lol.


----------



## pringe

Already a part of a couple challenges but it sounds really good so I'm not joining but I'm cheering you guys on from the sidelines!!!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Can you all hold a defined style when you use the juice? Like a twist-out?

I did a twists once using nothing but curl activator gel and when I undid them they just reverted and lost all definition

can you layer it with other products?


----------



## BostonMaria

Doesn't all that jheri curl juice make you flamable?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Delayed reaction...

Girl I had posted you a question awhile back,i guess this thread is gettin too huge!


AdoraAdora24 said:


> ^^^^^^ what the hell was that lol lol.


----------



## song_of_serenity

I used CFC gold with water (1 part cfc gold w/ 2 parts water) and over it, I used ecostyler gel.

My hair is STILL soft!
I don't know if it reacts better to the CFC or if it was because today was pretty warm day!

I'll stick with this mixture for now!


----------



## Kash

BostonMaria said:


> Doesn't all that jheri curl juice make you flamable?


yep it sure does. that's why michael jackson's hair boiled to high temperatures and exploded into flames!:burning: from that damn jheri juice!


----------



## BostonMaria

Can-Nee said:


> yep it sure does. that's why michael jackson's hair boiled to high temperatures and exploded into flames!:burning: from that damn jheri juice!


 
LMAO!!!! It wasn't a real question, but you made a great point 
Damn you Adora! If you make me buy a bottle of jheri curl juice I'm going to be kicked out of my house.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

c'mon bm... you know you want some juice too


----------



## Taina

I just thanked you Adora, i was interested in the challenge but i thought i would not find that down here.SIlly me i found the yellow one and the GOLD one,also found Nouveau. I will buy that tomorrow as i left my card at home today,so no money when i saw it ToT

And is so cheap too im glad.


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok I just finished juicing, I poured it in my hands instead of spraying which is a lot better, no slippery floors.


----------



## twinkletoes17

I'm going to add water to my CFC gold. Gotta go to bed. Work at 7am 

HHJ (Happy Hair Juicing)


----------



## afrikurl

@BMP I am currently rocking a twistout with the juice. I layer it with shea butter  and seal with castor oil through out the week. I twisted on saturday and wore the twists for 4 days. My twist out is a little less defined but I think it will make it till tomorrow.

@ maria what hubs don't know wont hurt..... what's one more bottle to join your hair product family? as long as your hair is soft and pretty, I'm sure he won't mind. (chanting) Juice, Juice,juice


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> Doesn't all that jheri curl juice make you flamable?


 

lol any hair product make people flamable BOSTONMARIA!!!!!!!!!!!  

you just came back cuz you want to join the challenge, dont lie!!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Delayed reaction...
> 
> Girl I had posted you a question awhile back,i guess this thread is gettin too huge!


 

im sorry ima go back and check. i thought i read every post


----------



## nappystorm

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPZn7WxuATI&feature=related

I couldn't resist...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Hey Adora...I was wondering if it matters what kind of CFC you have? Because I don't have the CFCGold, just the regular ole CFC...is that cool?  And what is the difference anyways cause I might go try and find some of this golden juice
> 
> Livin' my life like it's golden...lol ok i'm done


 

you know what, i by mistake bouht the cfc in the yellow bottle, and i did not like it , it was like lotion and it was white & thick. 

all i know is, the care free curl GOLD, is the juice. i dont know about the other cfc  

I dont think the other ones are glycerine based


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Enyo said:


> Does the juice affect pre-poo? I want to start doing an overnight pre-poo but I'm not sure how it will interact with the Care Free Curl.


 

well your not going to be pre pooing everyniight, so you should be fine. the juice is just an everyday moisturizer that all.


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora I just wanted to say that you have been managing the thread really well.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

nappystorm said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPZn7WxuATI&feature=related
> 
> I couldn't resist...


 

 I thank you ever so much for that,  and you know, i always thought that little light skined kid from Family Matters hair was natural lol lol. lol.  even eddy winsloh had one


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora I just wanted to say that you have been managing the thread really well.


 

thank you my dear 

how was your juicing tonight?


----------



## My Friend

Adora do you put it on your scalp or just your hair?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

joseelie said:


> Monday night i wanted to wash my hair, than i thought about trying your method and just DC and iam telling you, my hair came out squeaky clean.
> Coud not believe it.


 

 yup, lol i love not using shampoo, the condtioner works just finee!!!! im glad it worked out for you!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Adora do you put it on your scalp or just your hair?


 

I put it everywhereeeeeeeeeee, because how could i just put it on my hair without it running down to my scalp?  thats impossible for me , i think it would also be great for those who suffer from dry/flaky scalp


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Y'all got me really about to stroll through the aisles at the beauty supply store and look for juices. My hair could use some added moisture. Changes in the seasons always leaves my hair yearning for 'something'. And my hair is in a bun 9 time out of 10 anyway. This could be the answer.
> 
> Here's my issue though...I don't like parabens. I'm not a total ingredient snob. I tend to stay away from mineral oils and petrolatum, but don't think they're the devil...but parabens...they scare me.
> 
> May the Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1?
> 
> Do you guys apply to damp hair? or dry? *Someone might have gone through this already, but I skipped to the end after page 11 or so*...and I didn't the patience to sit through that youtube video because she was talking for the first 5 minutes.


 

Hawaiian silky is just fine  that is also "the juice"

you can apply on damp and dry, whenever your hair needs added moisture.
@bolded thats ok, you can skip here, lol ill just keep answering questions 10times in a row because i have nothing better to do,  (seriously  hair is my life)


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thank you my dear
> 
> how was your juicing tonight?


 
Juicing went well tonight, I just poured it in my hands instead of spraying. I think I like that way better, I can control the amount I apply  and there are no slippery floors.


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> I put it everywhereeeeeeeeeee, because how could i just put it on my hair without it running down to my scalp? thats impossible for me , i think it would also be great for those who suffer from dry/flaky scalp


 

I thought maybe you used it to seal your ends because someone said it does not promote hair growth just retention, look a few pages back


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LadyPBC said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PittiPat*
> 
> 
> _Ooooweeeee! I may have overdone it with "da Juice" because my itchy spots are itching more than normal. I may have to wash on Wednesdays along with my regular Saturday washes. Anyway, I’m happily moisturized, so all is well…_
> 
> Exactly what does that mean? My scalp is itching like crazy. Should I suffer through it or should I make an adjustment? This is quite unusual. I am not using the HS14n1 but before that I used S Curl or my own concoction. WTHeck? Please tell me that its itchy because its growing and I will gladly ensure the discomfort


 
look lol, my hair itch like crazzy all the time, and enjoy it 

but my hair is also longer like every two weeks it seems, its just inching more and more down my rolls (yes i measure my hair by my back rolls)


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> I thought maybe you used it to seal your ends because someone said it does not promote hair growth just retention, look a few pages back


 
oh no no no, noo it dont promote hair growth, if that was the case i would have hair to my feet, but it does  retain and thats why i like it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

pookaloo83 said:


> So what juice seems to be everyone's favorite? CFC gold? I don't know which one to buy.


 

well my favorte is cfcg, but you have to find out wich one is best for you, i dont use the scurl ON MY HAIR becuase its too light, my hair is veryyyyy thick and heavy so i need a thick and heave formula wich is the care free curl gold.


----------



## Mrsjohnson912

AdoraAdora24 said:


> look lol, my hair itch like crazzy all the time, and enjoy it
> 
> *but my hair is also longer like every two weeks it seems, its just inching more and more down my rolls (yes i measure my hair by my back rolls)*


*
* 

Adora, you KILL!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Can you all hold a defined style when you use the juice? Like a twist-out?
> 
> I did a twists once using nothing but curl activator gel and when I undid them they just reverted and lost all definition
> 
> can you layer it with other products?


 _yesss i have been using care free curl forever and i always rocked twist outttt!!! they held all day and night and were very moisturized,  _

_V V V V V V her is a cold wave rod set that lasted forever and a day, and i still used my cfcg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> @BMP I am currently rocking a twistout with the juice. I layer it with shea butter and seal with castor oil through out the week. I twisted on saturday and wore the twists for 4 days. My twist out is a little less defined but I think it will make it till tomorrow.
> 
> @ maria what hubs don't know wont hurt..... what's one more bottle to join your hair product family? as long as your hair is soft and pretty, I'm sure he won't mind. *(chanting) Juice, Juice,juice*


 

:angeldevi _dont worry afrikurl, we'll get her, we'll gettttt herrrrrrr_ :gotroasted::mob:

_"bostonMaria & BlackMasterPiece" are next<--(laughs devilishly)_


----------



## Platinum

Juicing it tonight with my Worlds of Curls spray!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Platinum said:


> Juicing it tonight with my Worlds of Curls spray!


 

hows it going for you so far?


----------



## Platinum

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hows it going for you so far?


 
I've been using WOC since I started transitioning in braids. I love it! It really helps with moisture and retention. As a matter of fact, I think it works much better for me than braid spray. The "juice" is a keeper, I'll continue to use it as long as I continue to transition and when I become 100% natural.

Great job with the challenge!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Platinum said:


> I've been using WOC since I started transitioning in braids. I love it! It really helps with moisture and retention. As a matter of fact, I think it works much better for me than braid spray. The "juice" is a keeper, I'll continue to use it as long as I continue to transition and when I become 100% natural.
> 
> Great job with the challenge!


thank you

yay!!!!! see man, itS "DAT JUICE"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Platinum said:


> I've been using WOC since I started transitioning in braids. I love it! It really helps with moisture and retention. As a matter of fact, I think it works much better for me than braid spray. The "juice" is a keeper, I'll continue to use it as long as I continue to transition and when I become 100% natural.
> 
> Great job with the challenge!


 IM REALLY happy its working for you, and everybody else who is on this challenge. 

now everybody knows why i keep talking about "the juice"<--dave chapel voice..... its that sh...... 

ok, calming down now


----------



## GaiasDaughter24

I'm really lovin' my s curl now. I think I may have used too much in the beginning. It's the ONLY thing I've used that keeps my hair moisturized until the evening. I'm trying it tonight without oil for the first time. Wish me luck!


----------



## My Friend

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> I'm really lovin' my s curl now. I think I may have used too much in the beginning. It's the ONLY thing I've used that keeps my hair moisturized until the evening. I'm trying it tonight without oil for the first time. Wish me luck!


 

I wuv that beautiful baby in your siggy....gimme that baby


----------



## GaiasDaughter24

Thank you!! That's my lil firecracker. I promise you'd give her back within the hour


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Hmmm well the CFC I already have looks similar to S-curl in consistency, white...the bottle says with glycerine & protein on the front... :scratchch




AdoraAdora24 said:


> you know what, i by mistake bouht the cfc in the yellow bottle, and i did not like it , it was like lotion and it was white & thick.
> 
> all i know is, the care free curl GOLD, is the juice. i dont know about the other cfc
> 
> I dont think the other ones are glycerine based


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Hmmm well the CFC I already have looks similar to S-curl in consistency, white...the bottle says with glycerine & protein on the front... :scratchch


 

 that sounds like " the juice" to me.  i havent tried the whole line of cfc. just the one i picked up i had to pour out, not spray out.


----------



## Ciacia

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _what you read, that is what it is. i dont shampoo, at alllllll._
> 
> the rincing out of the conditioner is how my hair gets clean, ricning really really well.


 
Wow I love how simple is your regimen !
I was already using S-Curl and I am also in a bunnibg challenge for the srping and summer
I'll try to combine both ;-)

Thank you for your reply !!


----------



## silenttullip

I'm totally in BUT you said no oil excluding coconut oil so my question is if you have a dry scalp without oil is it safe to use jheri juice on your scalp? And what is the shelf life of Scurl cause um lol my so had a jheri curl "way back in the day" and I found a bottle of scurl. If it'll work I'll use it shoot lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

mslittlelala said:


> I'm totally in BUT you said no oil excluding coconut oil so my question is if you have a dry scalp without oil is it safe to use jheri juice on your scalp? And what is the shelf life of Scurl cause um lol my so had a jheri curl "way back in the day" and I found a bottle of scurl. If it'll work I'll use it shoot lol


 

i use jheri on my hair and scalp, all ovaaa.
i have no idea what the shelf life is, dont worry about that tho lol cuz youll be using it so it wont have time to sit very long


----------



## silenttullip

Thanks, my reggie will be 

dc once a week and I'll test your dcing for 4+ hours you have the length to prove it works lol
wash once every 7-10 days
rinse condition with cj h&b
detangle with mhc type 3 and then use my scurl morning and night.
I'll protective style with individual braids w/o extentions
I'll check in weekly and post a before and after pic on the reveal date

I'm so excited this is a great challenge



AdoraAdora24 said:


> i use jheri on my hair and scalp, all ovaaa.
> i have no idea what the shelf life is, dont worry about that tho lol cuz youll be using it so it wont have time to sit very long


----------



## I Am So Blessed

mslittlelala said:


> Thanks, my reggie will be
> 
> dc once a week and I'll test your dcing for 4+ hours you have the length to prove it works lol
> wash once every 7-10 days
> rinse condition with cj h&b
> detangle with mhc type 3 and then use my scurl morning and night.
> I'll protective style with individual braids w/o extentions
> I'll check in weekly and post a before and after pic on the reveal date
> 
> I'm so excited this is a great challenge


 

_im so happy you joined!! we going to have sooo much retention  by the end of the challenge we all gonna look like-->:locks:_

_your reggie sounds great! i tried thos little indiv braids and my hair gets tangled. so none of that for me i guess lol. but i will be bunning and wearing side ponys, im pretty much dont with rollerseting at the moment._
_thanks for joining this challenge!!_


----------



## pookaloo83

So I used S-curl for the first time last night and my hair feels so soft! I think it may be too soft! I co washed and then put some Scurl on my damp hair and put in some flexirods. My curls came out too soft!  I know it shouldn't be a bad thing, but I haven't stepped outside for work yet and the curls are already falling! But I do like the way my hair feels today vs. yesterday. A big difference.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

pookaloo83 said:


> So I used S-curl for the first time last night and my hair feels so soft! I think it may be too soft! I co washed and then put some Scurl on my damp hair and put in some flexirods. My curls came out too soft!  I know it shouldn't be a bad thing, but I haven't stepped outside for work yet and the curls are already falling! But I do like the way my hair feels today vs. yesterday. A big difference.


 

im so glad you lke it!!  and when i rollerset, i mix the juice with lottabody,that way you have the best of both worlds. soft hair AND the hold


----------



## silenttullip

Oops one more question are oyins juices okay too since they have glycerin or do you find the others are more moisturizing? after this I promise no more questions lol 



AdoraAdora24 said:


> _im so happy you joined!! we going to have sooo much retention  by the end of the challenge we all gonna look like-->:locks:_
> 
> _your reggie sounds great! i tried thos little indiv braids and my hair gets tangled. so none of that for me i guess lol. but i will be bunning and wearing side ponys, im pretty much dont with rollerseting at the moment._
> _thanks for joining this challenge!!_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

mslittlelala said:


> Oops one more question are oyins juices okay too since they have glycerin or do you find the others are more moisturizing?* after this I promise no more questions* lol


 
_I NEVER HEARD OF THESE PRODUCTS BUT I GOTS MY GOOGLE ON JUST NOW! LOL. _






GREG JUICE *Ingredients:* Purified Water Infused with Rosemary, Nettle, Horsetail, Red Sage, Lavender, & Chamomile, Flaxseed Decoction, Organic Aloe Vera Juice, Vegetable Glycerin, Essences of Rosemary, Lavender, Sweet Orange & YlangYlang, Grapefruit Seed Extract, Vitamin C. 







FRANK JUICE *Ingredients:*Purified water infused with horsetail, lavender, nettle, roses, and chamomile; organic flaxseeds; aloe vera juice; vegetable glycerine; essences of lavender, sweet orange, ylang ylang, and rosemary; grapefruit seed extract; citric acid; and love 8 oz 
_AND SINCE BOTH OF THESE JUICES SEEM TO HAVE GLYCERINE, THEY CAN BE CATEGORIZED AS "THE JUICE" BUT I THINK THE SCURL AND CARE FREE CURL AND WAVE NOVEAU HAVE MORE GLYCERIN SO THOSE ARE REALLY JUICEY!! THERE FOR MORE MOISTURIZING_

_*@ BOLDED, YOU CAN ASK ME 101 QUESTIONS IF YOU LIKE, ILL ANSWER THEM JUST THE SAME , I HAVE NOTHING ELSE TO DO  AT THIS TIME , ITS NOT LIKE I GOTTA MAN, AND IF I DID HAVE ONE, ID STILL BE HERE ANSWERING YOUR QUESTIONS AHAHAHA*_


----------



## HoneyA

Well I just ventured in here. I'm game. Sign me up. I could really do with some extra moisturising I tend to slack on that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

YOU ARE officialy on HoneyA!!!^^^^


----------



## HoneyA

Thanks. I see I have a lot of reading to catch up on


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol yess you do^^^^^


----------



## Dragone

I tried CFCG and SCurl and I definetly like the SCurl better. I also didn't think the smells were that bad, with the way people were talking I was pretty scared. The smell dissipates pretty quickly anyway so it's not that big a deal. I guess I'll DC this weekend after having my twists in for 2 weeks.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Dragone said:


> I tried CFCG and SCurl and I definetly like the SCurl better. I also didn't think the smells were that bad, with the way people were talking I was pretty scared. The smell dissipates pretty quickly anyway so it's not that big a deal. I guess I'll DC this weekend after having my twists in for 2 weeks.


  yea i never smelled this stuff in my hair, i was wondering what some women were talking about as far as the smell lol


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

I've been applying s-curl to my twists, and I have to say they're soooooooooo soft!  I don't know why I haven't used it before this challenge.erplexed

Anywho, I plan on doing a henna treatment this Friday night...does anyone know if it would be okay to use the juice after my treatment?


----------



## dyh080

BostonMaria said:


> Doesn't all that jheri curl juice make you flamable?


 

Yes, but naked hair is also very flamable anyhow.


----------



## Vshanell

I like this challenge.  I am no good at challenges....I've never even joined one but I will be follwing you guys progress just because I like the juice's, lol

I've used S-Curl, Carefree Curl, and Wave Nuveau since the beginning of my hair journey.  I'm not 100% consistent with them because I'm a pj and i jump around a lot.  I have to say this thread made me dig out my old bottle of s-curl.

I definitely think these juices help retain length a lot!  You can't go wrong with them.  I know that glycerin in cold weather can dry your hair out because there's no moisture in the air so it actually takes the moisture out of your hair but I've never really had a problem with it.  Maybe because I always lock it in with an oil?  I'm not really sure.

Good luck ladies!


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle

OH.
MY.
GOODNESS.

I juiced, and I'm an addict already.  Here's what I did.

I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing pack applied to dry hair (3 packs to be exact).  Added heat while I watched law and order, and then slept in the conditioner with a cap.  This morning, I rinsed.  I did NOT shampoo as I did not have any product in my hair to begin with.

Applied the HS14n1 to damp hair and proceeded to bun.  Right now, hair is about 50% dry, and it feels tremendous.  Because I bun most of the time, I was looking for something that would keep my hair from looking dry and crunchy and it looks like this is it!  My hair is super soft and silky.

AdoraAdora...

And I added it to my DD's hair...just pumped a little in my hand and rubbed it in.  Good stuff.  I have been looking and looking for something that would define her 4a curls without making it look dry.  I have finally found it.  This is my new HG product.  Seriously.  So, I am officially in.


----------



## LunadeMiel

This thread has peaked my interest  I will pick up some S-curl after work and see how it works :scratchch


----------



## Janet'

It's so funny- the challenge doesn't even start till April 1st and were already at 26 pages...It must be something to this "juice"!!!


----------



## *CherryPie*

I had to apply a little Chi to detangle after I conditioned. Is this okay because I HAVE TO. LOL


----------



## missann

I'm in. I did this in undergrad but I had a perm too.  Don't know why I did start up again after going natural.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Awww...geez..*AdoraAdora, Let me in!* I have a dusty bottle around the house that I finally used on my hair today and the softness never ends. I think this will help me keep my transition in check.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I've been applying s-curl to my twists, and I have to say they're soooooooooo soft! I don't know why I haven't used it before this challenge.erplexed
> 
> Anywho, I plan on doing a henna treatment this Friday night...does anyone know if it would be okay to use the juice after my treatment?


 

i believe the juice is good at anytime,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Pokahontas said:


> I like this challenge. I am no good at challenges....I've never even joined one but I will be follwing you guys progress just because I like the juice's, lol
> 
> I've used S-Curl, Carefree Curl, and Wave Nuveau since the beginning of my hair journey. I'm not 100% consistent with them because I'm a pj and i jump around a lot. I have to say this thread made me dig out my old bottle of s-curl.
> 
> I definitely think these juices help retain length a lot! You can't go wrong with them. I know that glycerin in cold weather can dry your hair out because there's no moisture in the air so it actually takes the moisture out of your hair but I've never really had a problem with it. Maybe because I always lock it in with an oil? I'm not really sure.
> 
> Good luck ladies!


  i have never had a problem with them either, winter summer, spring or fall


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> OH.
> MY.
> GOODNESS.
> 
> I juiced, and I'm an addict already. Here's what I did.
> 
> I deep conditioned with ORS replenishing pack applied to dry hair (3 packs to be exact). Added heat while I watched law and order, and then slept in the conditioner with a cap. This morning, I rinsed. I did NOT shampoo as I did not have any product in my hair to begin with.
> 
> Applied the HS14n1 to damp hair and proceeded to bun. Right now, hair is about 50% dry, and it feels tremendous. Because I bun most of the time, I was looking for something that would keep my hair from looking dry and crunchy and it looks like this is it! My hair is super soft and silky.
> 
> AdoraAdora...
> 
> And I added it to my DD's hair...just pumped a little in my hand and rubbed it in. Good stuff. I have been looking and looking for something that would define her 4a curls without making it look dry. I have finally found it. This is my new HG product. Seriously. So, I am officially in.


 

I am so happpy to hear this great newsw!!!!!!! dont ya just live the dry hair DC? its awesome!!!! thanks for this post!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*CherryPie* said:


> I had to apply a little Chi to detangle after I conditioned. Is this okay because I HAVE TO. LOL


 

are you talking about using this as the juice? cuz NO 

or are you talking about keeping chi in your reggie WITH THE JUICE, cuz yes, you can


----------



## 30something

Sally Beauty supplies store is GREEDY.

I went to my BSS thats like a block away just to see if they had some juice.. they had S Curl for $3.49 for 12 oz... When Sally beauty supplies store online had it for almost $5 for 8 oz. What a rip off!!Beware ladies.. Anyway while i was in the store it smelled good. I had no idea it would... idk always though juice would have some greasy smell like hair grease


----------



## CandiedLipgloss

Whoever said it it'll take about 2 or 3 applications for your hair to get used to it was right. 

I washed on Sunday and juiced with CFC.  And my hair was soft, but was like 'what now'?  lol

I cowashed yesterday, and it drank it right up.  Was waay more moisturized than on Sunday. i definately noticed a waay better difference. I hardly had any shedding too.

When i used Worlds of Curls for about 2 years, it kept my hair really strong. I'm telling you this stuff is the truth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

20Something said:


> Sally Beauty supplies store is GREEDY.
> 
> I went to my BSS thats like a block away just to see if they had some juice.. they had S Curl for $3.49 for 12 oz... When Sally beauty supplies store online had it for almost $5 for 8 oz. What a rip off!!Beware ladies.. Anyway while i was in the store it smelled good. I had no idea it would... idk always though juice would have some greasy smell like hair grease


 
_you know a freind and I went in a BSS and i found soooooooo many different kinds of juices, some even better then scurl, but i forgot the name of them  and plus i cant go back in that store becuase i cursed a worker out for following me around,_

_raising hell all the way out the door, the **** was lucky i was in a good mood or i wooda had somebody come down to woop his A$$,_

_"all black people steal" sheeesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

_anywho i will get the names of the products for yall soon _


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Wooooooo Adora I'm about to go try the juice! And i'm gonna search for some more juice tomorrow...yeah the kind I have is the spray bottle kind, but I want the gold!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Wooooooo Adora I'm about to go try the juice! And i'm gonna search for some more juice tomorrow...yeah the kind I have is the spray bottle kind, but I want the gold!


 

the gold is the truth


----------



## dyh080

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _you know a freind and I went in a BSS and i found soooooooo many different kinds of juices, some even better then scurl, but i forgot the name of them  and plus i cant go back in that store becuase i cursed a worker out for following me around,_
> 
> _raising hell all the way out the door, the **** was lucky i was in a good mood or i wooda had somebody come down to woop his A$$,_
> 
> _"all black people steal" sheeesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> _anywho i will get the names of the products for yall soon _


 
Adora, when they follow me in a store I turn around and start following them...then, they usually leave me alone and find something else to do.


----------



## song_of_serenity

dyh080 said:


> Adora, *when they follow me in a store I turn around and start following them*...then, they usually leave me alone and find something else to do.


I can imagine this...hilarious!!

Day two with the cfc gold/water spritz with ecostyler. Still soft!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol lol oh mann he lucky it was a good day for me, i have a temperrrrrrr. im really suprised at how i handled it.


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _you know a freind and I went in a BSS and i found soooooooo many different kinds of juices, some even better then scurl, but i forgot the name of them  and plus i cant go back in that store becuase i cursed a worker out for following me around,_
> 
> _raising hell all the way out the door, the **** was lucky i was in a good mood or i wooda had somebody come down to woop his A$$,_
> 
> _"all black people steal" sheeesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> _anywho i will get the names of the products for yall soon _


 

Girl I'll tell you, you are crazyI can't stop laughing, you are freakin hilarious.


----------



## silenttullip

u cursed him out while u were in a good mood lol *hides in the bushes sneaks out to grab some juice and runs back in*



AdoraAdora24 said:


> _you know a freind and I went in a BSS and i found soooooooo many different kinds of juices, some even better then scurl, but i forgot the name of them  and plus i cant go back in that store becuase i cursed a worker out for following me around,_
> 
> _raising hell all the way out the door, the **** was lucky i was in a good mood or i wooda had somebody come down to woop his A$$,_
> 
> _"all black people steal" sheeesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!_
> 
> _anywho i will get the names of the products for yall soon _


----------



## CaliDiamond

Thank you for adding me!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

mslittlelala said:


> *u cursed him out while u were in a good mood lol* *hides in the bushes sneaks out to grab some juice and runs back in*


 

 @ bolded, that is correct!!! i think it went on for 5mins, i was hot, but i wasnt smokin yet. lol. but if this had happend last weeeek!!  oh nooooooooooooo the store would have been trashed, at least the part where i was standing   ,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^^ lol so i wont come off crazy, he spoke to me very nasty, and thats how it started!!(if that helps) and i hated the smerk on his face, i shoulda slaped it off, lol thats what my friend did once, we were in a store and she slaped a sales lady, lol lol.


----------



## Taina

Quick question. It doesnt matter that my care free curl doesnt say and mositurizer. MIne just say Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator. Is that ok or should i mix it with something else? maybe theone in the yellow bottle? 
TIA


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LOL  OMG...I wish I could've seen that! I would've died laughing.


:hardslap: 




AdoraAdora24 said:


> ^^^^^^^ lol so i wont come off crazy, he spoke to me very nasty, and thats how it started!!(if that helps) and i hated the smerk on his face, i shoulda slaped it off, *lol thats what my friend did once, we were in a store and she slaped a sales lady, lol lol.*


----------



## iaec06

I ran out of the juice today I am having withdral symptoms I will open walmart in the morning LOL and stock up on mine. I am shaking the darn bottle for the scrapings.


----------



## afrikurl

Um which one of y'all LA chicks done bought all the juice from Walgreens? I've been to Walgreens THREE times. All the long aid is gone. they had one bottle of Care free curl left the second time. Today... gone. No S curl. No worlds of curls. I spoke to the beauty manager, she called other local walgreens... NONE of them had it (I was embarassed cause she was Black and she knew that curl activator is the juice) she told me that she would have to order it for me... on Saturday and that by next thursday... a whole week from now it would be in. She was like "I know you want it right now but that's all I can do." I have a $5 off coupon at walgreens so I wanted to buy it there.  Tomorrow at work I will HAVE to call ones near my job to see if they have it in stock. If they don't I will make a trip to walmart. I know y'all bought all the juice! tonight I will make do with my water glycerine mix. I added extra glycerine but it's not the same.


----------



## teysmith

lmao!!! ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Firstborn2

See you not going to catch me low on The Juice. I initially bought a 16oz bottle but once I saw this thread blowing up, I ran out the next day and bought the 32oz bottle. Juicing is serious business, I'm also keeping a personal stash at work, there I said it I can't walk about looking like this, girl when you get your hands on some you better stock up!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Taina said:


> Quick question. It doesnt matter that my care free curl doesnt say and mositurizer. MIne just say Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator. Is that ok or should i mix it with something else? maybe theone in the yellow bottle?
> TIA


 

Carefree Curl Gold is perfectly acceptable, Taina.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Oh Snap!!! TOday is my 6 month anniversary since my big chop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Congratulations OhSo, from looking at your siggy, it looks like you are getting plenty of growth.


----------



## Taina

OhSoOthentik said:


> Oh Snap!!! TOday is my 6 month anniversary since my big chop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats and thanks!!


----------



## Coil Tresses

Afrikurl, did you check Walmart? I saw some LA there.


----------



## swalker31

Hey yall I just got my juice on and I must say I've definitely noticed a difference.  When I co-wash I carefully check for broken hairs and I haven't seen any since I've been juicing.  I'm loving it


----------



## Momstar

Just checking in,I'm already half done with my s-curl. I might try the hawaiian 14 in 1 next time because I like the smell.

2 Quick questions:
 Can I still use mega tek on my scalp while juicing or is that too  much protein?

Where can I get a juicy glo gif for my siggy?


----------



## My Friend

OhSoOthentik said:


> Oh Snap!!! TOday is my 6 month anniversary since my big chop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Congratulations!! You are growing


----------



## My Friend

swalker31 said:


> Hey yall I just got my juice on and I must say I've definitely noticed a difference. When I co-wash I carefully check for broken hairs and I haven't seen any since I've been juicing. I'm loving it


 

Your gonna love your results


----------



## My Friend

afrikurl said:


> Um which one of y'all LA chicks done bought all the juice from Walgreens? I've been to Walgreens THREE times. All the long aid is gone. they had one bottle of Care free curl left the second time. Today... gone. No S curl. No worlds of curls. I spoke to the beauty manager, she called other local walgreens... NONE of them had it (I was embarassed cause she was Black and she knew that curl activator is the juice) she told me that she would have to order it for me... on Saturday and that by next thursday... a whole week from now it would be in. She was like "I know you want it right now but that's all I can do." I have a $5 off coupon at walgreens so I wanted to buy it there. Tomorrow at work I will HAVE to call ones near my job to see if they have it in stock. If they don't I will make a trip to walmart. I know y'all bought all the juice! tonight I will make do with my water glycerine mix. I added extra glycerine but it's not the same.


----------



## My Friend

iaec06 said:


> I ran out of the juice today I am having withdral symptoms I will open walmart in the morning LOL and stock up on mine. I am shaking the darn bottle for the scrapings.


 

Girl, add a lil water and swirl that bottle til you can't swirl no mo


----------



## dyh080

afrikurl said:


> Um which one of y'all LA chicks done bought all the juice from Walgreens? I've been to Walgreens THREE times. All the long aid is gone. they had one bottle of Care free curl left the second time. Today... gone. No S curl. No worlds of curls. I spoke to the beauty manager, she called other local walgreens... NONE of them had it (I was embarassed cause she was Black and she knew that curl activator is the juice) she told me that she would have to order it for me... on Saturday and that by next thursday... a whole week from now it would be in. She was like "I know you want it right now but that's all I can do." I have a $5 off coupon at walgreens so I wanted to buy it there.  Tomorrow at work I will HAVE to call ones near my job to see if they have it in stock. If they don't I will make a trip to walmart. I know y'all bought all the juice! tonight I will make do with my water glycerine mix. I added extra glycerine but it's not the same.


   With all these people now on the juice , I knew it was a matter of time before someone reported a shortage.  Everybody stock up now!
If the demand is high enough, the prices will rise....Stock up...I know I am.


----------



## silenttullip

LMAO just saw the vid on myfriend's siggy LOOOOOOOOL I didn't know what ya'll were talking about at first when u were talking about the song and now LOL I'm having one of those "beforemytime" flash backs. Yanno when your mom used to jam while she's driving to a song that sounds real funny to you? That's gonna be my word when something is cute "that's jui-ceeeey"


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

I just started this challenge this week and I'm almost completely out of that yummy good stuff...(A.K.A. DA JUICE!)  I haven't tried any of the sprays yet, so I will be adding that to my shopping list.

Last night I took my twists down, and this morning when I got up, I slathered on da juice.  Right now, I'm sporting a curly (lumpy) puff.  Tonight, I'm going to try to detangle this mess and wash it.  Any suggestions on detangling would be oh so appreciated!


----------



## fancypants007

AdoraAdora24 said:


> the gold is the truth



Adora, hugs and kisses. I DC my dry hair on Wednesday AM with ORS and left it on for over 8 hours. When I got home from work, I rinsed out and only applied my CFC GOLD, plaited my hair and went to bed. I did add some extra oil to my hair ends. In the morning my hair was sooo soft. One thing I noticed, was my hair soaked up the CFC. I underprocessed my hair but it wasn't because I wanted too. I have been using products such as oil moisturisers, oil, and nothing has moisturised my hair like this CFC. The underprocessed parts especially, just soaked up this stuff. While wearing my hair in a high bun, my hair lays down better and it appears to be fuller and thicker. I add a little FOTE gel around my edges and girl is done. I'm so happy because my hair is already responding to this product, and the regime now for doing my hair is so simple. Who would have thought, the only thing you need to do is condition hair really good and add not a bunch of products, but only one good product. Thanks again.


----------



## Vintageglam

Ladies if you are serious about juicing then get rid of that CFC bottle and get one of those hairdressers/ stylist spritzers.... Now that's what I'm talking about .... Just let that juice flow...


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I just started this challenge this week and I'm almost completely out of that yummy good stuff...(A.K.A. DA JUICE!) I haven't tried any of the sprays yet, so I will be adding that to my shopping list.
> 
> Last night I took my twists down, and this morning when I got up, I slathered on da juice. Right now, I'm sporting a curly (lumpy) puff. Tonight, I'm going to try to detangle this mess and wash it. Any suggestions on detangling would be oh so appreciated!


 

Yeah the S Curl doesn't last that long if your using it everyday like I am doing. Gotta get some on the cheap 

Anyway, so far so no breakage. And not only does my ends love it, but roots and hair shaft  it!


----------



## foxee

afrikurl said:


> Um which one of y'all LA chicks done bought all the juice from Walgreens? I've been to Walgreens THREE times. All the long aid is gone. they had one bottle of Care free curl left the second time. Today... gone. No S curl. No worlds of curls. I spoke to the beauty manager, she called other local walgreens... NONE of them had it (I was embarassed cause she was Black and she knew that curl activator is the juice) she told me that she would have to order it for me... on Saturday and that by next thursday... a whole week from now it would be in.



Who knew DA JUICE would be what's hot in the streets?!  It's the second coming of the 80's!


----------



## Chameleonchick

Can I still join this challenge, I would love to join, I have a bottle of Scurl and Wave juice just sitting around.


----------



## blueberryd

AdoraAdora24 said:


> its just inching more and more down my rolls (*yes i measure my hair by my back rolls)*



HAHAAAAAAAA TOOOOO FUNNY!!!  I can def relate!!!


----------



## afrikurl

I juiced last night with the substitute. My hair is still " oh so silky smooth" I am rockest to softest, fiercest braid out EVA!


----------



## DigitalRain

I want to join!! This has to be one of the funniest threads ever


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

Update on my juice progress. I bought carefree gold, staysoft and lustrasilk right on moisturizers. I hate the CFC so that goes in the product junkie graveyard. But I love the results. This was the next step I needed to keep my hair moist. Normally my washngos dry up and I have to wash every 3 days but now I can stretch it. My wash days are every Thursday and Sunday


----------



## *CherryPie*

Ilove the Carefree curl Gold!!

I thought I would have to be walking around with wet hair. But No. My hair is moisturized and soft and not wet at all. I love this stuff!

Now i'm looking around at all of my other leave ins, wondering why I bought that stuff.


----------



## Lynnerie

I have a bottle of the Carefree curl gold- Sign a sista up!


----------



## brownbean96

Hi Adora - count me in! I've heard of using the curly products (care free curl, hawaiian silk, etc.) in natural hair but I never understood the benefits so kept it moving when I saw those threads.  But by you explaining the benefits I'm ready to try it and what beter way to do that then to get all up in this challenge~!


----------



## Duchesse

I tried the CFC, and it made my hair feel nasty, so I bought the Hawaiian Silky 14n1, and me likes! I've been spraying that on, and adding a bit of jojoba oil, and my hair feels great!

I've tried so many things on my hair over the years, and if all I needed was some juice in my life....cue Florida Evans...damndamndamn...all that money down the tubes!


----------



## Taina

OK i tryed my Care Free Curl Gold today and i dont love my hair when dries. I normally left the cnditioner in my hair but today i did not, so i will leave a  little bit of conditioner in my hair and then apply the Care Free Curl to see if i like it better.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Taina said:


> OK i tryed my Care Free Curl Gold today and i dont love my hair when dries. I normally left the cnditioner in my hair but today i did not, so i will leave a  little bit of conditioner in my hair and then apply the Care Free Curl to see if i like it better.




Taina, if that does not work, don't give up. There might be another "juicy" products out there that works better for your hair.


----------



## Dragone

I took my twists down for a twist-out and my hair definetly feels softer than it has for a while. The SCurl is working,  yay!


----------



## g.lo

Wanted to try the juice before the official start date! i already had the HS14 in one, but wanted to try carefree gold. went to my local store, but they didn't have any and i bought the wave nouveau instead! tried on DD's hair and it was awful , just dried hair completelyerplexed! 
The next day  i searched the all town for CFCG, tried it again on DD's hair and OMG, that was amazing , not oily, not dripping and her hair is so shiny and moisturised! i will stick to CFCG!
can anyone tell me if it is ok to juice once a day or i really have to juice twice daily and can i wash the hair every 3 days or not advisable at all? i use very gentle shampoo bar ( babasu bar from anita grant).

thank you Adora for starting this challenge!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chameleonchick said:


> Can I still join this challenge, I would love to join, I have a bottle of Scurl and Wave juice just sitting around.


 
Girl you still have time, it doesn't start until the first



PositivelyRadiant said:


> Ladies if you are serious about juicing *then get rid of that CFC bottle and get one of those hairdressers/ stylist spritzers*.... Now that's what I'm talking about .... Just let that juice flow...


 
Nope can't do it, can't do it. I'm already on Juice probation for going overboard with The Juice and leaving slippery marks on the floor. I can't be spraying nothing nomore


----------



## Firstborn2

g.lo said:


> Wanted to try the juice before the official start date! i already had the HS14 in one, but wanted to try carefree gold. went to my local store, but they didn't have any and i bought the wave nouveau instead! tried on DD's hair and it was awful , just dried hair completelyerplexed!
> The next day i searched the all town for CFCG, tried it again on DD's hair and OMG, that was amazing , not oily, not dripping and her hair is so shiny and moisturised! i will stick to CFCG!
> can anyone tell me if it is ok to juice once a day or i really have to juice twice daily and can i wash the hair every 3 days or not advisable at all? i use very gentle shampoo bar ( babasu bar from anita grant).
> 
> thank you Adora for starting this challenge!


 
You can juice once aday if you want, that complies with the rules of the challenge. Adora washes her hair every 3days and you see what hair hair looks like, so you are good Ma.


----------



## brebre928

Question: I'm thinkin bout puttin my CFC Gold in a spray bottle, can I add a little water to it? If so it won't mess it up will it?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

(A Jheri Curl is, for the uninitiated, a black hairstyle popular in the 80s that required some strange cooking of the hair in a salon, and then the continuous application of copious amounts of *liquid greasy goo to make the hair look like shiny cooked Ramen noodles cascading from the scalp.*)







^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
*Is that a spray bottle of "the juice" attached to a pick???Look like he just flipped it over to the otha side!!!!!! *




*But...... Ahz Still Jeza Juicin'!!!*

Already had this:





Found this at the grocery store:


----------



## Taina

OhSoOthentik said:


> Taina, if that does not work, don't give up. There might be another "juicy" products out there that works better for your hair.


Actually my hair is moisturized but is dry and normally my hair doesnt because of the conditioner i leave in it, it feels soft but all dry, so tomorrow i will leave some conditioner on, stye and THEN apply the juice.


----------



## dyh080

Duchesse said:


> I tried the CFC, and it made my hair feel nasty, so I bought the Hawaiian Silky 14n1, and me likes! I've been spraying that on, and adding a bit of jojoba oil, and my hair feels great!
> 
> I've tried so many things on my hair over the years, and if all I needed was some juice in my life....cue Florida Evans...damndamndamn...all that money down the tubes!


 

LOL Florida Evans
You ladies are CRAZY


----------



## JuiceMobsta

brebre928 said:


> Question: I'm thinkin bout puttin my CFC Gold in a spray bottle, can I add a little water to it? If so it won't mess it up will it?



I don't think it will mess it up as long as it's mixed up well...some of the ppl on this thread dilute their S-curl too


----------



## Firstborn2

@chelz I dun seen it all, Da juice attached to  a pick


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> @chelz *I dun seen it all, Da juice attached to  a pick*



! Oh lawd...i know,this is about to be part of my siggy!  But I must say, he was prepared


----------



## Theo

I'm in. I bought some S-curl this wk and I was surprised at how much I liked it


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chelz said:


> (A Jheri Curl is, for the uninitiated, a black hairstyle popular in the 80s that required some strange cooking of the hair in a salon, and then the continuous application of copious amounts of *liquid greasy goo to make the hair look like shiny cooked Ramen noodles cascading from the scalp.*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *Is that a spray bottle of "the juice" attached to a pick???Look like he just flipped it over to the otha side!!!!!! *


  

Oh, this is going to be a fun thread.....I. can't. breave.....


----------



## LadyRaider

Y'all are having too much fun. I tried the juice again tonight and it wasn't as yucky as the first time. I think that first time there was just too much other crap in my hair.


----------



## twinkletoes17

LOL 

Wow, they need to show that movie on HBO or something....

I found HS14n1 in my stash. I've been wanting to get rid of it for the longest! I think I'm going to add it to my spray bottle. Some HS14n1, CFCgold, filtered water and hmm.... maybe some NTM leave-in.... SUPA JOOS! Wish me luck >.> lol.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

i'm almost in..i got my foot in the door lol, i figure since i'm flat ironing tomo i can post a start pic. i have been looking for a way to keep that freshly dc'd moisture in my hair that is always gone by monday (i dc on sat) i'll be making my own with glycerine, aloe vera juice, water and acv...i'm sorry but i gotta seal a few times a week ...maybe i'll join this one as a lurker and officially join the next challenge  
good luck everyone!!


----------



## Optimus_Prime

Chelz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *Is that a spray bottle of "the juice" attached to a pick???Look like he just flipped it over to the otha side!!!!!! *



  Yes. My father had one of those in the '80's.  I remember finding it and playing with it.  It was a pink and white spray bottle/pick.


----------



## Enyo

*WHOO!*

So I washed my hair last night after pre-pooing overnight with Vatika. I DC'd for about an hour (no heat) with ORS Olive Oil Replenishing, towel dried, added a little leave-in and went to bed. This morning I put a little shea butter in and juiced. My hair feels realllly good. So much so even my dad noticed! It's realllly soft and manageable!

*The. Juice. STAYS!
*​


----------



## twinkletoes17

Hmm, maybe I should get one. I'd keep it in a sandwich bag of course. Can't have juice dripping on my wallet and handbag.

LOL imagine a Jheri Juice meetup! All of us should hold a "pickspraybottle" in the air and shout JUICE! Juicers of 2010 yearbook


----------



## ctosha

I would love to join is it too late? Also I would plan on using care free curl or care free curl gold. When using these do they act as a leave in? If so is anyone sealing with some sort of oil afterwords?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

twinkletoes17 said:


> Hmm, maybe I should get one. I'd keep it in a sandwich bag of course. Can't have juice dripping on my wallet and handbag.
> 
> *LOL imagine a Jheri Juice meetup! All of us should hold a "pickspraybottle" in the air and shout JUICE! Juicers of 2010 yearbook *


*
*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

No it's not too late to join. The challenge hasn't even started and we almost on page 30!! Yup these would be a leave-in and you can seal with coconut oil.

Edit: Well this post started pg 30...



ctosha said:


> I would love to join is it too late? Also I would plan on using care free curl or care free curl gold. When using these do they act as a leave in? If so is anyone sealing with some sort of oil afterwords?


----------



## My Friend

twinkletoes17 said:


> LOL
> 
> Wow, they need to show that movie on HBO or something....
> 
> I found HS14n1 in my stash. I've been wanting to get rid of it for the longest! I think I'm going to add it to my spray bottle.* Some HS14n1, CFCgold, filtered water and hmm.... maybe some NTM leave-in....* SUPA JOOS! Wish me luck >.> lol.


 

Wow! Mama you doin a lot. Let us know how it it turns out, I just don't want you to waste all dem juices. Have you tried one at a time?


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> (A Jheri Curl is, for the uninitiated, a black hairstyle popular in the 80s that required some strange cooking of the hair in a salon, and then the continuous application of copious amounts of *liquid greasy goo to make the hair look like shiny cooked Ramen noodles cascading from the scalp.*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *Is that a spray bottle of "the juice" attached to a pick???Look like he just flipped it over to the otha side!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But...... Ahz Still Jeza Juicin'!!!*
> 
> Already had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the grocery store:


 

That spray/pick would be perfect for twa's and wash n go


----------



## My Friend

twinkletoes17 said:


> Hmm, maybe I should get one. I'd keep it in a sandwich bag of course. Can't have juice dripping on my wallet and handbag.
> 
> LOL imagine a Jheri Juice meetup! All of us should hold a "pickspraybottle" in the air and shout JUICE! Juicers of 2010 yearbook


----------



## My Friend

brebre928 said:


> Question: I'm thinkin bout puttin my CFC Gold in a spray bottle, can I add a little water to it? If so it won't mess it up will it?


 

 I dilute mine. I put mine in a color applicator bottle and squeeze it into my hand. I almost bust my butt the other day due to the mist falling on the floor. I also think I have less waste by using this method.


----------



## twinkletoes17

My Friend said:


> Wow! Mama you doin a lot. Let us know how it it turns out, I just don't want you to waste all dem juices. Have you tried one at a time?


 
I looooove NTM leave-in! I add it to everything lol. I tried HS14n1 by itself and didn't care for it. CFCgold by itself made my hair feel heavy, which is why I'm adding water. NTM is for smell purposes. As for the HS14n1? I need to find a way to get rid of it lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Taina said:


> Quick question. It doesnt matter that my care free curl doesnt say and mositurizer. MIne just say Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator. Is that ok or should i mix it with something else? maybe theone in the yellow bottle?
> TIA


 

yesss,you are using the RIGHT ONE!!!! THATS THE ONE I USE


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PilatesPink said:


> Just checking in,I'm already half done with my s-curl. I might try the hawaiian 14 in 1 next time because I like the smell.
> 
> 2 Quick questions:
> Can I still use mega tek on my scalp while juicing or is that too much protein?
> 
> Where can I get a juicy glo gif for my siggy?


 
YOU SURE CAN USE MEGA TEK , I DID IT FOR ABOUT 4WEEKS AND GOT LAZY. but yes, you can use mega tek. the juice will help against all the protein from mega tek by balancing the moisture


----------



## I Am So Blessed

fancypants007 said:


> Adora, hugs and kisses. I DC my dry hair on Wednesday AM with ORS and left it on for over 8 hours. When I got home from work, I rinsed out and only applied my CFC GOLD, plaited my hair and went to bed. I did add some extra oil to my hair ends. In the morning my hair was sooo soft. One thing I noticed, was my hair soaked up the CFC. I underprocessed my hair but it wasn't because I wanted too. I have been using products such as oil moisturisers, oil, and nothing has moisturised my hair like this CFC. The underprocessed parts especially, just soaked up this stuff. While wearing my hair in a high bun, my hair lays down better and it appears to be fuller and thicker. I add a little FOTE gel around my edges and girl is done. I'm so happy because my hair is already responding to this product, and the regime now for doing my hair is so simple. Who would have thought, the only thing you need to do is condition hair really good and add not a bunch of products, but only one good product. Thanks again.


 

awww thanks for the shoutout and your welcome!!! im so happy to here this success story , that DC on dry hair is the truth!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chameleonchick said:


> Can I still join this challenge, I would love to join, I have a bottle of Scurl and Wave juice just sitting around.


 
of corse its not too late!!  welcome!!!!! and HHJ!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> I juiced last night with the substitute. My hair is still " oh so silky smooth" I am rockest to softest, fiercest braid out EVA!


 

OMG!! I AM SOOO HAPPY TO HERE ALL OF YOU ARE LOVING "THE JUICE"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*CherryPie* said:


> Ilove the Carefree curl Gold!!
> 
> I thought I would have to be walking around with wet hair. But No. My hair is moisturized and soft and not wet at all. I love this stuff!
> 
> Now i'm looking around at all of my other leave ins, wondering why I bought that stuff.


 
THATS EXACTLY HOW I FEEL. I HAVE SOOO MANY LEAVE-INS TO GIVE AWAY AT THE NY MEETUP!!

A WHOLE BUNCH OF CREAM OF NATURE LEAVE INS

GARNIERS FRUCTISE LEAVE INS 

AND SOME OTHER LEAVE INS  SHEEEEEESH!! 

STEPS THAT OTHERS DO, THAT I DONT DO IN MY REGGIE ARE: PRE POO, SHAMPOO, OIL SEALING, LEAVE-INS, LOL WOW THATS ALOT OF STEPS THAT I DONT TAKE.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Duchesse said:


> I tried the CFC, and it made my hair feel nasty, so I bought the Hawaiian Silky 14n1, and me likes! I've been spraying that on, and adding a bit of jojoba oil, and my hair feels great!
> 
> I've tried so many things on my hair over the years, and if all I needed was some juice in my life....cue Florida Evans...damndamndamn...all that money down the tubes!


 

@ your post, all we really need is "the juice" it take care of all the rest, no leave ins necessary, no other moisturizers necessary 

_i couldnt imagine getting through my natural hair journey without juice, i cant imagine having this texlaxed hair without it!! ive been using juice since hummmmmmm 8th grade? dam thats a long time, mother turned me on to the juice after she wacked off my hair and i was left with about an inch of hair on my head lol. woooh i remember being teased up and down the halls in school, "bald headed" is what they called me, lol its ok becuase them same girls who teased me all have Neck length or shorter hair, and them having my length is only IN THEIR DREAMS, so i have the last laff huh, ok that was O/T, i got a flashback. lol_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

g.lo said:


> Wanted to try the juice before the official start date! i already had the HS14 in one, but wanted to try carefree gold. went to my local store, but they didn't have any and i bought the wave nouveau instead! tried on DD's hair and it was awful , just dried hair completelyerplexed!
> The next day i searched the all town for CFCG, tried it again on DD's hair and OMG, that was amazing , not oily, not dripping and her hair is so shiny and moisturised! i will stick to CFCG!
> can anyone tell me if it is ok to juice once a day or i really have to juice twice daily and can i wash the hair every 3 days or not advisable at all? i use very gentle shampoo bar ( babasu bar from anita grant).
> 
> thank you Adora for starting this challenge!


 

of course its ok to juice only once a day, sometimes i go a few days without juicing.  as long as your hair is juiced!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

brebre928 said:


> Question: I'm thinkin bout puttin my CFC Gold in a spray bottle, can I add a little water to it? If so it won't mess it up will it?


 
of course you can , i would fill about 1/3 or 1/4 with water, this will be just fine!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> (A Jheri Curl is, for the uninitiated, a black hairstyle popular in the 80s that required some strange cooking of the hair in a salon, and then the continuous application of copious amounts of *liquid greasy goo to make the hair look like shiny cooked Ramen noodles cascading from the scalp.*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *Is that a spray bottle of "the juice" attached to a pick???Look like he just flipped it over to the otha side!!!!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But...... Ahz Still Jeza Juicin'!!!*
> 
> Already had this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this at the grocery store:


 

oh snapppppppp!!!!!!!!!! lol thank you for this whole fricken post!!!!!!!!! 

and i have beeen looking for this giffffff foreverrr!!! this is going in my siggy ASAP!!!  thanks chicka!!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> @chelz I dun seen it all, Da juice attached to a pick


 _dont even front firstborn, you know you wanted that pick!! _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ctosha said:


> I would love to join is it too late? Also I would plan on using care free curl or care free curl gold. When using these do they act as a leave in? If so is anyone sealing with some sort of oil afterwords?


 

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR JOINING!!
yes,its a leave in, as in leave it innn your hair and put it in your hair whever you want, no oil sealing necessary but if you think you have to seal, coconut oil is permitted


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nice & Wavy said:


> [/B]


 

WOW, THIS IS AN AWESOME IDEAL :scratchch

I LIKE IT!


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _dont even front firstborn, you know you wanted that pick!! _


 
Girl I just sent Twinkle a message, saying if she finds the juice/pick let me know cuz I want one too


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^^^^^^ LOL LOL. I would love to have that pick as well! i actually carried my bottle of cfcg with me today. lol im becoming like "Darell" in my siggy lol lol.  everytime i see this giff i laugh!! he loves his curl man


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Now I see everybody has the gif I just found in their siggy too...lmbo! I said on another thread that when I use the juice in my bathroom it makes a homemade Slip N' slide  But there's no pool at the end of the slide 










Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I just sent Twinkle a message, saying if she finds the juice/pick let me know cuz I want one too


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol lol @ no pool!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^, no pool , but a wall or door huh! lol lol


----------



## Eritreladiee

alright, i'm in 

i'mma go juice shopping tomorrow


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol lol @ no pool!! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^, no pool , *but a wall or door huh!* lol lol



Exactly!!! Slippin into the toilet...with a whole layer of juice on the counter too

I like this one!


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^Chelz I like that one too


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm going to switch back to the other siggy, I think that this one may be to big.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Wow* Adora...some girl on hairlista copied your *EXACT* challenge..same dates and everything......  I mean atleast be semi-original!! SHeesherplexed

http://www.hairlista.com/forum/topics/would-anyone-on-here-be
http://www.hairlista.com/group/jherijuicechallenge

That's it!! The juice has gone global


----------



## Firstborn2

That's why there's no juice on the shelf,lol...

ETA:: The same exact dates, wow!!! and it's called the Jheri Juice Challenge Adora you are a supastar.


----------



## Liege4421

Adora...may I please join...I'm using S-Curl and CFCGold...thanks!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *Wow* Adora...some girl on hairlista copied your *EXACT* challenge..same dates and everything......  I mean atleast be semi-original!! SHeesherplexed
> 
> http://www.hairlista.com/forum/topics/would-anyone-on-here-be
> http://www.hairlista.com/group/jherijuicechallenge
> 
> That's it!! The juice has gone global


 
 well they say "the best form of flattery is imitation"

i think thats right .  but thats crazy . now the juice is really going to be disapearing!!!!! hurry ladies. get to the stores quick!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Liege4421 said:


> Adora...may I please join...I'm using S-Curl and CFCGold...thanks!


 

you are added lady!! thanks for joining


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> *That's why there's not juice on the shelf,lol...*
> 
> ETA:: The same exact dates, wow!!! and it's called the Jheri Juice Challenge Adora you are a supastar.


 

Dang!!! A sista wanna get paid   channeling Lenny from Good Times

 My name is Lenny and I got plenne; I got the juice that grow yo hair to yo kaboose; If you gotta dime, I can make yo hair shine; If you gotta dolla, I can make yo hair holla


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Dang!!! A sista wanna get paid  channeling Lenny from Good Times
> 
> My name is Lenny and I got plenne; I got the juice that grow yo hair to yo kaboose; If you gotta dime, I can make yo hair shine; If you gotta dolla, I can make yo hair holla


 

I remember Lenny


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *Wow* Adora...some girl on hairlista copied your *EXACT* challenge..same dates and everything......  I mean atleast be semi-original!! SHeesherplexed
> 
> http://www.hairlista.com/forum/topics/would-anyone-on-here-be
> http://www.hairlista.com/group/jherijuicechallenge
> 
> That's it!! The juice has gone global


  wow, i just peeped the page and all l have to say is :sweet: , im all for sistaly love, so lets alll get our retention on and poppin:luv2:lol it all good that they lurked and now want to do what we do, cuz we the SHYYETT!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow, i just peeped the page and all l have to say is :sweet: , im all for sistaly love, so lets alll get our retention on and poppin:luv2:lol it all good that they lurked *and now want to do what we do, cuz we the SHYYETT!!*



Lol... "Do what we do, be how we be" 
But its gonna be a different story when we cant find the juice anymore...
Go in the store Like **** who took my juice?!?!


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow, *i just peeped the page* and all l have to say is :sweet: , im all for sistaly love, so lets alll get our retention on and poppin:luv2:lol it all good that they lurked and now want to do what we do, cuz we the SHYYETT!!


 

Did you say Hi I'm Adora ? No autographs plez


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Did you say Hi I'm Adora ? No autographs plez


 

lol are you saying i should stop by and say waz up?

cuz you know ill go over there and start some mess , cuz im crazy that way ahahahahaha.  

dont do it myFriend, dont get me pumped lol.  :angeldevi


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Lol... "Do what we do, be how we be"
> But its gonna be a different story when we cant find the juice anymore...
> Go in the store Like **** who took my juice?!?!


 

i know right!!!!!

lol dont make me go over to that thread!! *adora takes door knocker earrings off*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ahahahahaah ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol are you saying i should stop by and say waz up?
> 
> cuz you know ill go over there and start some mess , cuz im crazy that way ahahahahaha.
> 
> dont do it myFriend, dont get me pumped lol. :angeldevi


 
Ok. lets be nice 

Get back! Get Back! You don'tknowmelikethat!!

Ya'll gon make me lose my mind, Up n here, Up n here


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^^^^ ahahahaaha, im actually glad that they copied. that means more black sistas will have longer hair. and im allllllllll for that!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Well I hope my 16oz and 32oz will hold me for a minute, cuz there is going to be a shortage.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

http://www.hairlista.com/forum/topics/would-anyone-on-here-be?commentId=2417923:Comment:1404066

i just wished them well!!


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ ahahahaaha, im actually glad that they copied. that means more black sistas will have longer hair. and im allllllllll for that!!!!!!!!!


 

True dat   True dat

I will be swingin some swag soon   Off to juice {smooches}


----------



## Jade Feria

*I use Wave Nouveau moisturizer quite often, so I'll be joining in spirit, LOL*


----------



## Tyra

Add me to your challenge Adora.
I have yarn braids in, but I'm gonna be down with the juice anyway.
I have vegetable glycerin. Gonna be adding a little to some Jheri juice.

I love that you went from sl to wl in three years. Maybe I can do bsl within the next two years.:scratchch:


----------



## Firstborn2

Jade Feria said:


> *I use Wave Nouveau moisturizer quite often, so I'll be joining in spirit, LOL*


 
If you are already on the juice, you might as well join the challenge, it will be fun


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> http://www.hairlista.com/forum/topics/would-anyone-on-here-be?commentId=2417923:Comment:1404066
> 
> *i just wished them well!*!



Ahahaha lol I saw that and i put LOL on there! :angeldevi:littleang 
I just thought they couldve changed the rules up a bit...ya know? So you said you use the CFCG Instant Activator huh? There are 3 other botttles at the store...


----------



## Jade Feria

Firstborn2 said:


> If you are already on the juice, you might as well join the challenge, it will be fun


 
* Y'all about to get me banned for my super long signature with all these challenges!  Ooooh Peer Pressure!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Ahahaha lol I saw that and i put LOL on there! :angeldevi:littleang
> I just thought they couldve changed the rules up a bit...ya know? So you said you use the CFCG Instant Activator huh? There are 3 other botttles at the store...


 
_*And the best copycat'ed thread award goes to hairlista *_


----------



## Platinum

Still juicing with Worlds of Curls!


----------



## Eritreladiee

i'm wanna get my juice today. i have *very fine* 3c-ish hair-- can someone plz recommend a lightweight product TIA


----------



## cutenss

I don't know if this has been posted, BUT Sallys has the *CFCG* on sale for $4.69 after a $1.00 coupon found in the flyers at the store.  It is the big 16oz size.  The sale is until the end of the month.  I am about to go get me two.  I paid that price for the 8oz bottle.  They also have the *WAVE Nouveau *on sale too, but I don't remember the price.  You can find the sale flyer on sally.com.

About to go get me some


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Im in! I'll be cowashing twice weekly, alternating between suave humectant/evoo and mane and tail/evoo. DC'ing overnight once a week with my mix of ors, lime juice, coconut milk, honey and cholesterol. Bunning daily and moisturing with s-curl, sealing ends with JBCO.


----------



## ms.blue

Checking in, I just juiced this morning. I realized that my hair loves the juice!


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I am so ready for this challange!! I have a week to get all my ingredients while my hair is straight so i'll be starting the challange abit late ( I hope this is allowed, just a couple days)
Is any one else making their own juice, any recipes to share?


----------



## lamaria211

i want in please......ty


----------



## girlyprincess23

I am in..........as long as we we can do it while we are weved/ braided up! I can post a starting pic after I take out my kinkys (which will be at the near the beginning of May)


----------



## NikkiGirl

I thanked your post Adora, but I don't have any of the juice. I am going out today to buy some.


----------



## kbragg

I'm in This will go perfect with my braids Now to decide on a juice:scratchch


----------



## GaiasDaughter24

Adora- your new siggy gif has me ON THE FLOOR!!! I almost woke my baby from her nap.


----------



## LoveCraze

I love me some juice. But I also love the curl activator gels. I'm in Senegalese twist right now but I definitely plan to keep juicing up the whole time as well! So count me in. 
Do any of you ladies like the curl activator gels as well??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> Adora- your new siggy gif has me ON THE FLOOR!!! I almost woke my baby from her nap.



LOL  I found the gif somewhere on the internet...have you been juicin yet? You better go get one of them spraybottle-picks like him!! 

And shhhhh! dont wake up the lil angel! Adorable! :angeldevi


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Eritreladiee said:


> i'm wanna get my juice today. i have *very fine* 3c-ish hair-- can someone plz recommend a lightweight product TIA


 

i think you will do well with the scurl


----------



## I Am So Blessed

cutenss said:


> I don't know if this has been posted, BUT Sallys has the *CFCG* on sale for $4.69 after a $1.00 coupon found in the flyers at the store. It is the big 16oz size. The sale is until the end of the month. I am about to go get me two. I paid that price for the 8oz bottle. They also have the *WAVE Nouveau *on sale too, but I don't remember the price. You can find the sale flyer on sally.com.
> 
> About to go get me some


 

i buy mines at 3.50 a bottle from dollar general , everybody else has it for 5.00!!


----------



## DigitalRain

Im using Scurl, Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier (basically glorified juice with a fancy name) and Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1.  I can't be loyal to just one juice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> LOL  I found the gif somewhere on the internet...have you been juicin yet? You better go get one of them spraybottle-picks like him!!
> 
> And shhhhh! dont wake up the lil angel! Adorable! :angeldevi


thanks chelz
lol chelz i wouldnt have this giff if it not for you, i looked all over for "Darell, in his red care misting his hair " lol lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *i buy mines at 3.50 a bottle from dollar general , everybody else has it for 5.00!!*




I know right!!! Why is that?? I payed $5 and some change for both of my 8oz bottles


----------



## Firstborn2

StephElise said:


> I love me some juice. But I also love the curl activator gels. I'm in Senegalese twist right now but I definitely plan to keep juicing up the whole time as well! So count me in.
> Do any of you ladies like the curl activator gels as well??


 
See I never tried the gel before and I want to, when I went to buy my first bottle I chickened out on the gel because I wasn't sure it would be moisturizing enough, plus I thought it would make my hair hard, but once I get low I am definitely trying it


----------



## Firstborn2

I juiced this morning. I'm still pouring it in my hands but this time I put a plastic cap on my head so it could marinate evenly throughout my hair,lol...SO said if he come home and I have a curl he's packing up the kids and leaving


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> See I never tried the gel before and I want to, when I went to buy my first bottle I chickened out on the gel because I wasn't sure it would be moisturizing enough, plus I thought it would make my hair hard, but once I get low I am definitely trying it



OOOOooo I saw some blue S-curl gel at a grocery store...hmmm:scratchch 
Would that count as the juice too Adora?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> OOOOooo I saw some blue S-curl gel at a grocery store...hmmm:scratchch
> Would that count as the juice too Adora?


 

no..............................


----------



## trinigul

count me in please
not sure which Juice i'll be using yet


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> no..............................


 

Um ok, so I just better stick with the juice then....Gotcha


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> no..............................



Wow I never knew one simple word could make me feel sooooooo retarded


----------



## saharazaramorocco

Count me in.  I'm new to the boards, and this is my first challenge.  But, I have been using S-Curl since January, and I really like it.  

Y'all are killing me with the gifs, 'tho.   I love the Soul Glo one!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Wow I never knew one simple word could make me feel sooooooo retarded


 

lol dont feel retarded, just dont substitute the "juice" for Gel


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol dont feel retarded, just dont substitute the "juice" for Gel


 



*Ingredients 
*Deionized Water (Aqua) ,* Glycerin *, Propylene Glycol , Polyquaternium-11 , Panthenol (Provitamin B5) , Hydrolyzed Collagen , Carbomer , Triethanolamine , Imidazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Benzophenone-4 , Fragrance (Parfum) , Blue 1 (CI 42090)


humm:scratchch should i be the one feeling retarded chelz?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^^^^^ but, then again....i really dont think its a good idea to use only this in your hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *Ingredients
> *Deionized Water (Aqua) ,* Glycerin *, Propylene Glycol , Polyquaternium-11 , Panthenol (Provitamin B5) , Hydrolyzed Collagen , Carbomer , Triethanolamine , Imidazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Benzophenone-4 , Fragrance (Parfum) , Blue 1 (CI 42090)
> 
> 
> humm:scratchch should i be the one feeling retarded chelz?



Lol,, glycerin looks pretty high on the list! About as high as it can go..That's the juice in jelly form  Now we have the 'juice juice' and the 'jelly juice'...juicin it up to the fullest! Juice on beastmode


----------



## twinkletoes17

Ha! I juiced with my HS14n1/CFCgold/NTM leave-in/water concoction... let's just say my hair loved it! I was so happy I found something that works... I couldn't stop spraying! Lol.

I'll post more results when my hair dries


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Lol,, glycerin looks pretty high on the list! About as high as it can go..That's the juice in jelly form  Now we have the 'juice juice' and the 'jelly juice'...juicin it up to the fullest! Juice on beastmode


 

 ok, let me kknow how this works out, i guess it is the "juice" in jelly form 

i have tried this and um  i cant really remember how my hair felt. so pleaseeeeeee keep use posted on the jelly!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok, let me kknow how this works out, i guess it is the "juice" in jelly form
> 
> i have tried this and um  i cant really remember how my hair felt. so pleaseeeeeee keep use posted on the jelly!



But I cant help but think of it as more of a gel...cuz that lil container wouldnt last long with daily juicin!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^^^^^^ honestly, i would just use it for the edges, erplexed

i just cant see this as "the juice" i dont know why


----------



## BostonMaria

You guys are killin me with your signatures LMAO


----------



## so1913

BostonMaria said:


> You guys are killin me with your signatures LMAO



Yes girl, I'm not on the challenge, but I can't stay out of this thread because it's just pure comedy in here


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^ honestly, i would just use it for the edges, erplexed
> 
> i just cant see this as "the juice" i dont know why



Its 'the juice' alright...the juice for your edges..or maybe for some extra jheri curl definition


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Its 'the juice' alright...the juice for your edges..or maybe for some extra jheri curl definition


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Adora, when you do rollersets do you just use the juice? Or do you use the juice and setting lotion?


----------



## Firstborn2

But I want to know if it leaves your hair feeling juicey or heavy and weighed down or does it give it a dry look. Aww forget it, I'm over thinking it, I'll just stick with the juice until it run out.


----------



## seemegrow

DigitalRain said:


> Im using Scurl, *Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier* (basically glorified juice with a fancy name) and Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1. I can't be loyal to just one juice.


 
I wondered if anyone was using this for their juice.  I may give this a try.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Adora, when you do rollersets do you just use the juice? Or do you use the juice and setting lotion?


 

when i rollerset i always use juice, i add it to my spray bottle with lotta body,


----------



## silenttullip

Welp I'm all set to get juiced up I'm going to get some scurl tomorrow because Vegetable Glycerine Profile

Botanical Name- Palm derived
Origin- Malaysia
Extraction- Isolated glycerol fats through an Hydrolysis method
Shelf life- 5 years
Notes- Stores well under dark and cool conditions and is extremely volatile to light exposure.
This variety of Glycerine is suitable for food and cosmetic use and is USP standard 99.7% (the rest is water) with no added stabilizers, preservatives and other ingredients. 

The bottle my so had was probably older than 10 so I had to do a little searching.
Until then I'm using greg juice


----------



## Eritreladiee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i think you will do well with the scurl



thx! but i guess i was a lil too eager because i already grabbed the wave nouveau moisturizing lotion while i was out today. 

and how come everyone is paying $5 dammit! i paid $11!


----------



## Firstborn2

Eritreladiee said:


> thx! but i guess i was a lil too eager because i already grabbed the wave nouveau moisturizing lotion while i was out today.
> 
> and how come everyone is paying $5 dammit! *i paid $11*!


 
That's ridiculous! Where do you live and how big is it? I paid $9.97 for my 32oz bottle.


----------



## Eritreladiee

Firstborn2 said:


> That's ridiculous! Where do you live and how big is it? I paid $9.97 for my 32oz bottle.





i paid $9.99 plus 13% tax for a 250ml/8.5fl.oz. bottle  I'm in Toronto unfortunately


----------



## Firstborn2

Eritreladiee said:


> i paid $9.99 plus 13% tax for a 250ml/8.5fl.oz. bottle  I'm in Toronto unfortunately


 
Oh wow I don't know if I'm more outraged over the sales tax or the price. I live in a city with high sales tax as well 10.25% , what can you do


----------



## I Am So Blessed

so1913 said:


> Yes girl, I'm not on the challenge, but I can't stay out of this thread because it's just pure comedy in here






_so lets keep the got-dam comedy going shall we! _


----------



## Coolata

Plz sign me up!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

LOL I love the gif with ole boy in the shorts and lawn mower....classic


----------



## Eritreladiee

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh wow I don't know if I'm more outraged over the sales tax or the price. I live in a city with high sales tax as well 10.25% , what can you do



lol, we used to have 15% sales tax.


----------



## Eritreladiee

where are you guys finding these gifs? lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Eritreladiee said:


> where are you guys finding these gifs? lol


 

google!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Coolata said:


> Plz sign me up!!!


 

you are on the list my dear!! you ready to get down?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "THAT JUICE"<--Dave chapel


----------



## TdotGirl

seemegrow said:


> I wondered if anyone was using this for their juice. I may give this a try.


 
I never thought to just use the mist alone. I too mix the mist with scurl, water and aloe vera. So far so good.



Eritreladiee said:


> i paid $9.99 plus 13% tax for a 250ml/8.5fl.oz. bottle  I'm in Toronto unfortunately


 
I paid $7.99 no tax for a bottle of scurl that size. Where are you getting it from Eritreladiee?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
@Adora, I dont care what nobody says...that bear was gettin it in..getting it on..Allllll night long


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> @Adora, I dont care what nobody says...that bear was gettin it in..getting it on..Allllll night long


 

lol lol thats what im saying  he kilt it!!!!!


----------



## twill612

Add me too..picked up my Care Free Curl Juice today


----------



## I Am So Blessed

and chelz, girl im still waiting on you to try that gel lol lol. you talking about you felt retarded, well i felt like poo poo the fool  when i saw glycerin as the fist ingredient!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol please let me know! TIA


----------



## Firstborn2

YaY  This challenge is so much fun and it hasn't even started yet!!! This is going to be hilarious....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just let yo SSSOOOOOOULLLL GLOOOOOOWWWW! lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

I still aint bought my S-Curl juice yet...note to self for tomorrow.

I ain't in the challenge but this jus reminded me to get some for my ng thanx to my girl Adora-squared! lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Um they said this was the greatest moment in black history http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqQ1GEJ7-q0&feature=player_embedded#


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> I still aint bought my S-Curl juice yet...note to self for tomorrow.
> 
> I ain't in the challenge but this jus reminded me to get some for my ng thanx to my girl Adora-squared! lol


 

she said, "adora-squared" if that aint a math major talking i dont know what is lol lol.

come on girl, join us!!!!!!!!! we'd love to have you!!


----------



## song_of_serenity

The CFC gold spritz is doing wonders with my hair under the ecostyler gel. :3

I really enjoy this!


----------



## Firstborn2

song_of_serenity said:


> The CFC gold spritz is doing wonders with my hair under the ecostyler gel. :3
> 
> I really enjoy this!


 
Where did you buy the ecostyler? I've seen it mentioned throughout the board.


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> she said, "adora-squared" if that aint *a math major *talking i dont know what is lol lol.
> 
> come on girl, join us!!!!!!!!! we'd love to have you!!




That is funny...cause math to me is like learning to read russian from a translator who doesn't speak english....yes...exactly.

Ok Ok i'll join....going to read rules!! LOL


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Where did you buy the ecostyler? I see it mentioned throughout the board.


 
I have purchased it from the grocery store and my local hood BSS. But I can never seem to find the ones people get here (ie: clear, pink, blue). I can only find the brown gel. But I love it!


----------



## Firstborn2

Thanks for responding, I'm going to be on the lookout for it then, I thought it was something that had to be ordered online.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Um they said this was the greatest moment in black history http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqQ1GEJ7-q0&feature=player_embedded#


 

   lol WOW!!! THANKS FIRSTBORN FOR POSTING THIS!!! I WATCHED TWICE


----------



## blackbarbie986

AdoraAdora24 said:


> no..............................


 


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> That is funny...cause math to me is like learning to read russian from a translator who doesn't speak english....yes...exactly.
> 
> Ok Ok i'll join....going to read rules!! LOL


 

_YAY!! THANKS SmilingElephant!!!! _


----------



## Firstborn2

These are the photo's of a real street gang from NYC called the Jheri Curl Gang . Apparently they were notorious and are serving time . I just can't believe they called themselves the Jheri Curl Gang.


http://www.villagevoice.com/2006-05-30/news/the-gang-that-couldn-t-wear-its-hair-straight/


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

LOL OMG I remember that! I loved that show


----------



## I Am So Blessed

blackbarbie986 said:


> Why wouldn't it?


 

read the posts after that, 

i had to check this out myself


----------



## blackbarbie986

Originally Posted by Chelz  
OOOOooo I saw some blue S-curl gel at a grocery store...hmmm 
Would that count as the juice too Adora? 


no..............................


@Adora

Why not? When activators say gel, they're not talking about regular hair gel. Isn't it the same of the CFC gold activator, it's just the Scurl brand, right?


----------



## blackbarbie986

Wow, you're quick, lol.  Was just going back to read the other pages. *BB skips back to finish rereading*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> These are the photo's of a real street gang from NYC called the Jheri Curl Gang . Apparently they were notorious and are serving time . I just can't believe they called themselves the Jheri Curl Gang.
> 
> 
> http://www.villagevoice.com/2006-05-30/news/the-gang-that-couldn-t-wear-its-hair-straight/


 
lol this is so funny, i think im going to find myself randomly laughing everywhere becuase of this thread, and this post mainly. the jheri curl gang,  wow, just wow


----------



## Firstborn2

blackbarbie986 said:


> Wow, you're quick, lol. Was just going back to read the other pages. *BB skips back to finish rereading*


 

Adora responded in post #659 and #690


----------



## blackbarbie986

This juice stuff is so on point!!! I've been using the CFC gold activator gel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, not the spritz, for the last week, yesterday I combed my hair dry. Dry, no water, no conditioner, nuthin, just my comb!!
I'm an extra dense 4 natural, that just doesn't go on in my world. Adora squared (that name is so cute to me) you are my hair's hero.  

My hair wants to do this to you A2  Oh yeah, luv the siggy, his lil smile at the end kills me every time.


----------



## BellaLunie

Adora please sign me up! I will be using the Scurl in the white bottle. I've tried the one in the small spray bottle and I really wasn't too thrillled with it. Does anyone know the difference in the two? Sorry if this has been discussed already. I just skimmed pages

O/T Adora you live in the same town as my nieces(I stalk your fotki)  lol

ETA since this thread is already so long will another one be started when the challenge officially starts?


----------



## blackbarbie986

Anyone using this, Smooth 'N Shine Curl Activator Gel Extra-Dry 





I've used it in the past and really like it. Only thing I haven't gotten down the right amount to use. Usually makes my hair a lil too producty.  If I can figure out exactly how much to use may have to put my CFCG down.  It smells really good too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

blackbarbie986 said:


> This juice stuff is so on point!!! I've been using the CFC gold activator gel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , not the spritz, for the last week, yesterday I combed my hair dry. Dry, no water, no conditioner, nuthin, just my comb!!
> I'm an extra dense 4 natural, that just doesn't go on in my world. Adora squared (that name is so cute to me) you are my hair's hero.
> 
> My hair wants to do this to you A2  Oh yeah, luv the siggy, his lil smile at the end kills me every time.


 

_aww thanks for this wonderful post!!!! and thanks for the compliment, o/T but i met a white lady 3weeks ago with my name!!! she saw my name on my earrings and she shouted "Adora"!!?  _
_im so happy to hear this hair success story, thanks_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BellaLunie said:


> Adora please sign me up! I will be using the Scurl in the white bottle. I've tried the one in the small spray bottle and I really wasn't too thrillled with it. Does anyone know the difference in the two? Sorry if this has been discussed already. I just skimmed pages
> 
> O/T Adora you live in the same town as my nieces(I stalk your fotki)  lol
> 
> ETA since this thread is already so long will another one be started when the challenge officially starts?


 
hey bellaLunie!!!! this thread is getting long lol. i dont think ill start another thread, theres alot of reading to do to catch up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

blackbarbie986 said:


> Anyone using this, Smooth 'N Shine Curl Activator Gel Extra-Dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it in the past and really like it. Only thing I haven't gotten down the right amount to use. Usually makes my hair a lil too producty. If I can figure out exactly how much to use may have to put my CFCG down. It smells really good too.


 
i have never tried this. im not big on gels.


----------



## Firstborn2

blackbarbie986 said:


> Anyone using this, Smooth 'N Shine Curl Activator Gel Extra-Dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it in the past and really like it. Only thing I haven't gotten down the right amount to use. Usually makes my hair a lil too producty. If I can figure out exactly how much to use may have to put my CFCG down. It smells really good too.


 
I saw this n the BSS when I went last week, it was much cheaper then that other gels but like I said I don't know anything about activator gels so I didn't even attempt to buy it.


----------



## Rei

Hm...I may need to switch up my sprays. I've been using cfc and cut out my other moisturizers just to see if it would suffice, but my hair has been a bone dry desert this past week. Maybe the protein? idk...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Rei said:


> Hm...I may need to switch up my sprays. I've been using cfc and cut out my other moisturizers just to see if it would suffice, but my hair has been a bone dry desert this past week. Maybe the protein? idk...


 

could it be becuase you mixed it with water?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

currently detangling hair  half hour already gone, still not done


----------



## mewzickmorena

I'm in love with S-Curl so I'm down.  I won't be posting a starting pic until my next relaxer (the week of April 9th).  Please add me


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

I'm not officially joining but I just wanna say thanks Adora for reminding us of the glory of glycerine based moisturizers! This is gonna be the KEY to keeping my mom and brother's fros soft supple and moisturized! glycerine based moisturizers are the truth!

So I had some curl activator gel lying around and decided to layer it with the eco styler gel I was gonna use to do my brother's second set of comb coils and it made them sooooo much softer and moisturized! They didn't feel as stiff.... it was awesome and they came out even better then his last set....sooooo exciting.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I'm not officially joining but I just wanna say thanks Adora for reminding us of the glory of glycerine based moisturizers! This is gonna be the KEY to keeping my mom and brother's fros soft supple and moisturized! glycerine based moisturizers are the truth!
> 
> So I had some curl activator gel lying around and decided to layer it with the eco styler gel I was gonna use to do my brother's second set of comb coils and it made them sooooo much softer and moisturized! They didn't feel as stiff.... it was awesome and they came out even better then his last set....sooooo exciting.


 

_thanks BlackMasterPiece!!!!!!!!!!! how is your hair doing? lol you know what, i think my hair reverted back to kinky . lol im going to post pics soooonn, but right now, it looks like yours, i wish you were here in my bathroom to see this hair!!!!!! i love it because im wearing a bright yellow/greenish shirt, and my hair is sooo dence that i cant see my bright *** shirt throught my thickkkk hair!!!!! and its heavy on my head!! im on my way to HL seariouly!! i stretched my hair in the back all the way down and i had to take a breath . im going to post an update next month!! im sorry, its almost 5am and im rambling on. its just that when i saw my hair it reminded me of your hair, or *HappilyMe*'s hair. _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_oh, BTW, im still detangling it, its been an hour already, i have soo much more hair to go thru!!!!!, i dont even think im texlaxed anymore , dam. and i want to be texlaxed!!<-whining _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_*adora thinks back* oh yeaaaa, i just did that heavy A$$ protein treatment the other night , could that be why??????????  _

_i strand tested for the fun of it, and the hair took so much force in order to break!_


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> currently detangling hair  half hour already gone, still not done


 
I thought detangling would be easier for you now that you are texlaxed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I thought detangling would be easier for you now that you are texlaxed.


 

i dont think im texlaxed anymore, read a little above^^^^^


----------



## Firstborn2

so what are you going to do BC,lol?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

firstborn, remember when i cut/trimed my hair? i dont get it...... my hair is growing too fast!! im not complainingGGGGG!! i think i will be HL by the end of the summer!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> so what are you going to do BC,lol?


 

hell to the no!!! lol , ima keep growing untill i really get tired of it, wich will be never i hope, but this detangling is somthing elseeee, if you tried to run you fingers thru my hair right now you'd like like .

and then be like "what to doo, what to do with this"....:scratchch ahahah but seriouly i did cry while detangling once

that was like 5 months ago, i sat on my bed like as i cut a knot out


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ok ok im done detangling becuase its fricken impossible to 100% detangle. my hair is 65% detangled right now and i dont currr no more!!! ill finish it tomorrow!! does anybody else have a hard time detangling??? id really like to know, does your hair start to dread up 30mins after you detangle??


----------



## I Am So Blessed

and somtimes i get mad becase I didnt start my hair journey sooner, like before highschool, lol in HS i was hummmmm APL i think. if i only knew about black hair care then. my hair would be below butt cheek lenth, BBC-below butt cheak. ahaha,


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Adora squared, how do you wrap your hair for bed? Do you plait it?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Adora squared, how do you wrap your hair for bed? Do you plait it?


 

heck no i dont wrap, lol and i always wondered why people wrap . just throw it in a bun and move on.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

im about to pull up a hair chart and start making this length t-shirt


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> heck no i dont wrap, lol and i always wondered why people wrap . just throw it in a bun and move on.


 

You make long hair seem so fun and carefree.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> You make long hair seem so fun and carefree.


 it isss care freee untill you get to the detangling part !~!!

my song that i sing while in my bathroom detangling "my naaaa -a -a -aa pPPPPPyyyyyy-yyyy YYYYYYYYY YYYYYY ROOOOO 000000TTTTSSS-ZZZZZZ, WHYY DOO YOOOUU PLAY DEEZZZ GAMEEESS!!!" it sounds good in person


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> it isss care freee untill you get to the detangling part !~!!
> 
> my song that i sing while in my bathroom detangling "my naaaa -a -a -aa pPPPPPyyyyyy-yyyy YYYYYYYYY YYYYYY ROOOOO 000000TTTTSSS-ZZZZZZ, WHYY DOO YOOOUU PLAY DEEZZZ GAMEEESS!!!" it sounds good in person


 

Lol. This is why I am not in a rush to grow my hair super long. I am appreciating the TWA stage because right now detangling takes only about 30 seconds (if that). Honestly as soon as I put my head under the shower my hair feels like butter. Detangling is a breeze!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Lol. This is why I am not in a rush to grow my hair super long. I am appreciating the TWA stage because right now detangling takes only about 30 seconds (if that). Honestly as soon as I put my head under the shower my hair feels like butter. Detangling is a breeze!


 

yes i knoww, i actually had a twa when i was in 8th grade  i had about an inch of hair.


----------



## silenttullip

omg u have sooooo much length I'm only sl when stretched but when I detangle  It's frustrating sometimes cause its ready to "dred" so fast. lol I have to add more water and conditioner for assistance



AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok ok im done detangling becuase its fricken impossible to 100% detangle. my hair is 65% detangled right now and i dont currr no more!!! ill finish it tomorrow!! does anybody else have a hard time detangling??? id really like to know, does your hair start to dread up 30mins after you detangle??


----------



## Liege4421

@Adora...aren't you tired?  

I'd like to say thanks for this challenge, too...my mom used to have a Wave Nouveau so I remember the SCurl in the bathroom in my family's home but I would never have thought of using it on "un-jherri'd" hair.  Anyways, I started to use the SCurl this week and usually I have hair all over my bathroom floor (no matter what I do...I thought I just shed hair a lot) but NO...yesterday when I washed my hair, I had minimal breakage, minimal shedding...when I detangled, there was hardly anything...I combed this morning and the comb was basically hair free.  Thank you so much!  You and your "juice" are going to save my hair!

Sorry for the testimony, ya'll...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

mslittlelala said:


> omg u have sooooo much length I'm only sl when stretched but when I detangle  It's frustrating sometimes cause its ready to "dred" so fast. lol I have to add more water and conditioner for assistance


 

dang..... see this is what im talking about!! 

my hair wants to dread soo much that it said "fug that texlax, im reverting" and thats what it did, im kinky all over again


----------



## silenttullip

Lol yea I think our hair is kind of similar I've never texlaxed but I thought about it and then I remembered how when I'd get a total perm it would last maybe 6 weeks before it was like "u think u can straighten me??? muahauhauhauha" even right after the process it wasn't ever bone straight. I don't know some of our hair just fights the flava lol



AdoraAdora24 said:


> dang..... see this is what im talking about!!
> 
> my hair wants to dread soo much that it said "fug that texlax, im reverting" and thats what it did, im kinky all over again


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Liege4421 said:


> @Adora...aren't you tired?
> 
> I'd like to say thanks for this challenge, too...my mom used to have a Wave Nouveau so I remember the SCurl in the bathroom in my family's home but I would never have thought of using it on "un-jherri'd" hair. Anyways, I started to use the SCurl this week and usually I have hair all over my bathroom floor (no matter what I do...I thought I just shed hair a lot) but NO...yesterday when I washed my hair, I had minimal breakage, minimal shedding...when I detangled, there was hardly anything...I combed this morning and the comb was basically hair free. Thank you so much! You and your "juice" are going to save my hair!
> 
> Sorry for the testimony, ya'll...


 
thanks for this post!!! and your welcome, im so happy to here that less hair comes out!!!!! yes, please stay on the juice  .

and no im not tired. im always up lol.  thats why i kinda fell asleep in class today, only for a min tho. lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

mslittlelala said:


> Lol yea I think our hair is kind of similar I've never texlaxed but I thought about it and then I remembered how when *I'd get a total perm it would last maybe 6 weeks before it was like "u think u can straighten me??? muahauhauhauha"* even right after the process it wasn't ever bone straight. I don't know some of our hair just fights the flava lol


  aahahahahahaha, exactly!!!!!!!


and i texlaxed on 02/16, and look what date it is, 6 weeks later like you said wow


----------



## Eritreladiee

TdotGirl said:


> I never thought to just use the mist alone. I too mix the mist with scurl, water and aloe vera. So far so good.
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $7.99 no tax for a bottle of scurl that size. Where are you getting it from Eritreladiee?




i got it at zellers square one, i think i saw the s curl for 7.99 as well. i never used s curl or wave nouveau so i just bought based on ingredients and the s curl had mineral oil and petrolatum so i decided to cough up the extra for the wave nouveau. is the bbs store letting the tax slide if you pay cash or something? where is that store? lol! i might have to go there and buy in bulk to last me this challenge. a 250ml/8.5oz bottle is not gonna last long if i'm applying every day. or do you know if they sell large bottles in the bss?


----------



## F8THINHIM

Count me in!!!  I'm in the weave it up challenge, but will be applying underneath.  I remember when I had a Jheri Curl back in the day and I did get the best and fastest growth/retention even after a few months! 
Thanks OP!


----------



## liloneonpc

I have read the whole thread, this is amazing. My question is I am in braids do I mix the cfcg with water to make a spray or do I just apply it as is to the scalp and roots?


----------



## silenttullip

that's a good question I'd probably do the water mix because when glycerin is mixed with water it doesn't try to pull moisture from anywhere else, it's already all nice and happy if that makes sense. 



liloneonpc said:


> I have read the whole thread, this is amazing. My question is I am in braids do I mix the cfcg with water to make a spray or do I just apply it as is to the scalp and roots?


----------



## LoveCraze

F8THINHIM said:


> Count me in!!! I'm in the weave it up challenge, but will be applying underneath. I remember when I had a Jheri Curl back in the day and I did get the best and fastest growth/retention even after a few months!
> Thanks OP!


 
Yes, I had a curl back in the day also and I can testify that the curl activator gel and the spray goes hand in hand in retaining moisture. I too had amazing hair growth from a TWA to APL within like 2 years.
 Since transitioning, I have been using the gel underneath my Ecostyler gel. I get great waves that are moisturized and not hard. Since wearing my Senegalese twist and this challenge, I've been using my other juices. I like to mix the CFC, Wave Nouveau and S Curl together in a spray bottle then add a few drops of peppermint essential oil. It's super juicy juice!! I love it!
Thanks for the challenge Adora!


----------



## liloneonpc

mslittlelala said:


> that's a good question I'd probably do the water mix because when glycerin is mixed with water it doesn't try to pull moisture from anywhere else, it's already all nice and happy if that makes sense.


Thanks for your help. Will try it.


----------



## Khaiya

Finally i'm caught up! I love Wave Nouveau and S Curl and i've been using them a few months now so can i join?


----------



## twinkletoes17

I, too, ran into my bathroom and slipped on my floor


----------



## Taina

I bought a 33 onz of wave noveau hehehe and i love this one betther than the CFCG, i just have 2 days doing this no wash yet i will see this afternoonif less shedding


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

twinkletoes17 said:


> I, too, ran into my bathroom and slipped on my floor



  I did that this morning


----------



## SignatureBeauty

Ya'll falling on the floor must just spray it directly on your hair? Be careful, don't want ya'll hurting yourself, I spray it in my hand then apply it to my hair. that excess spray does fall on the floor.

I use Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 but I dilute it with water and add infusium 23 to it! The Juice is the only thing that keeps my natural hair soft, My hair hates shea butter,oils,powders etc. so I have been juicing for a long time!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

Hey y'all, I've been watching this thread for a bit and it looks so fun! I'd like to get juicing with you ladies if I may with homemade glycerine juices (mixed with water, rosewater, etc). These have been doing wonderful things for my hair and I need to work on the amount I'm using, knowing how often to do it, and the exact ingredients to perfect it and learn the true meaning of being Juiced.

So can I come along for the ride? I promise to tell humorous tales of how I ended up with a Jheri Curl in the 90's and the hilarity that ensued (well I'll probably do that anyway)...


----------



## NikkiGirl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i think you will do well with the scurl



Hey, I am joining and wanted to know where I can buy S Curl? Thanks.


----------



## hola_lo2002

U know what?? I will join too!! My hair is getting dry because of the weather that's heating up in Quebec! I hope this will give me enough moisture


----------



## SignatureBeauty

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey, I am joining and wanted to know where I can buy S Curl? Thanks.


 
Hey!! You can get it at Walmart,Walgreens,Sally's Any Beauty Supply Store should have it! I can get a 32oz for $5.00 at my BSS.


----------



## NikkiGirl

SignatureBeauty said:


> Hey!! You can get it at Walmart,Walgreens,Sally's Any Beauty Supply Store should have it! I can get a 32oz for $5.00 at my BSS.




Hey, Thanks.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey, I am joining and wanted to know where I can buy S Curl? Thanks.




any beauty supply store, or grocery store. Walmart has the larger bottle for a decent price.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Taina said:


> I bought a 33 onz of wave noveau hehehe and i love this one betther than the CFCG, i just have 2 days doing this no wash yet i will see this afternoonif less shedding




I am glad you found one that works for you. I thought you might enjoy Wave Nouveau.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok ok im done detangling becuase its fricken impossible to 100% detangle. my hair is 65% detangled right now and i dont currr no more!!! ill finish it tomorrow!! does anybody else have a hard time detangling??? id really like to know, does your hair start to dread up 30mins after you detangle??



 Oh yes! Thats why I wash my hair in sections and not straight back...I remember one time the only way I could detangle it after washing and air drying was to get back in the shower and wet it AGAIN  And as sooon as you moisturize and detangle it starts shriveling right back up into its previously tangled form 

I swear there's always one tangled section that makes you want to 


While the whole time your hair is just like  and 


Then the next time Adora see somebody lurking on the thread this is what happens.... 

:killlurk:
LOL I was having fun with these smiley thangs yall!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> firstborn, remember when i cut/trimed my hair? i dont get it......* my hair is growing too fast*!! im not complainingGGGGG!! i think i will be HL by the end of the summer!!


 
Please I wish I had this problem



twinkletoes17 said:


> I, too, ran into my bathroom and slipped on my floor


 
Twink this would have never happened had you been using the pick/spray comb


----------



## mewzickmorena

yaay I'm on the list


----------



## I Am So Blessed

liloneonpc said:


> I have read the whole thread, this is amazing. My question is I am in braids do I mix the cfcg with water to make a spray or do I just apply it as is to the scalp and roots?


 
the water mix sounds like a great way to go


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NikkiGirl said:


> Hey, I am joining and wanted to know where I can buy S Curl? Thanks.


 

you cant get that pretty much at any BSS


----------



## OhSoOthentik

I am bored so I think I am about to do some two strands with s curl and eco styler. I always end up cutting my nails to do two strand twist though and I just did them yesterday.


----------



## Butterfly08

twinkletoes17 said:


> I, too, ran into my bathroom and slipped on my floor


 
Are you ok??? 

You guys are KILLIN me with the avatars!


----------



## Taina

OhSoOthentik said:


> I am glad you found one that works for you. I thought you might enjoy Wave Nouveau.


I read here that another lady mix her with water and (if i remember correctly) with Folicure, i think that i will mi xmy CFCG with another thing to see if i can use it that way.

Wich one are you using?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Taina said:


> I read here that another lady mix her with water and (if i remember correctly) with Folicure, i think that i will mi xmy CFCG with another thing to see if i can use it that way.
> 
> Wich one are you using?




I am all about the SCurl No drip formula. No additives


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Oh yes! Thats why I wash my hair in sections and not straight back...I remember one time the only way I could detangle it after washing and air drying was to get back in the shower and wet it AGAIN  And as sooon as you moisturize and detangle it starts shriveling right back up into its previously tangled form
> 
> I swear there's always one tangled section that makes you want to
> 
> 
> While the whole time your hair is just like  and
> 
> 
> Then the next time Adora see somebody lurking on the thread this is what happens....
> 
> :killlurk:
> LOL I was having fun with these smiley thangs yall!!!


 
 i love them smilies! and im right with youuu on the hair dreds!! i gont get it, . thanks for this post girl!! and im going to let the lurkers lurker, lol i remember lurking lhcf for 2 years before i joined ,  then i finally joined and ended up like :gotroasted:, i was the yellow guy
  ahahahahahaahahaahahahahaahah. 

lol lol who knows, one of these days Ima come in here with a twa lol like "the detangling got the best of  me"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> I am bored so I think I am about to do some two strands with s curl and eco styler. I always end up cutting my nails to do two strand twist though and I just did them yesterday.


 

girl i dont even know what to tell you, i love hair but i love my nails too  so you gonna have to choose ahahaha


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i love them smilies! and im right with youuu on the hair dreds!! i gont get it, . thanks for this post girl!! and im going to let the lurkers lurker, lol i remember lurking lhcf for 2 years before i joined , then i finally joined and ended up like :gotroasted:, i was the yellow guy
> ahahahahahaahahaahahahahaahah.
> 
> lol lol who knows, *one of these days Ima come in here with a twa lol like "the detangling got the best of me*"


 

Girl stop playing you know that aint going to never happen, I don't care how many detangling break downs you have, you are in lub with yo hair


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> girl i dont even know what to tell you, i love hair but i love my nails too  so you gonna have to choose ahahaha




 I think I have found my solution. I might just cut the thumb and index nails and apply tips when I am done with my hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> I think I have found my solution. I might just cut the thumb and index nails and apply tips when I am done with my hair.


 

wow, that is so much work  i always use to twist my hair with reallly longgg nails!!! i dont think i could do that anymore lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok ok im done detangling becuase its fricken impossible to 100% detangle. my hair is 65% detangled right now and i dont currr no more!!! ill finish it tomorrow!! does anybody else have a hard time detangling??? id really like to know, does your hair start to dread up 30mins after you detangle??



Wuddup homie!

Hey have u tried Mane n Tail detangling spray?

My hair...after 8 weeks post...is REALLY hard to detangle and this stuff MELTS my tangles away!! I buy a new bottle when my current bottle is halfway finished!!...i use the Herbal one...but some ppl use the regular one as well. I actually yelled at my sister bc she was using it as a heat protectant....which it does that as well...but i have a SEPARATE product for heat protectant


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Wuddup homie!
> 
> Hey have u tried Mane n Tail detangling spray?
> 
> My hair...after 8 weeks post...is REALLY hard to detangle and this stuff MELTS my tangles away!! I buy a new bottle when my current bottle is halfway finished!!...i use the Herbal one...but some ppl use the regular one as well. I actually yelled at my sister bc she was using it as a heat protectant....which it does that as well...but i have a SEPARATE product for heat protectant


 

hey thanks homie, you know im getting this now, ihave to wait untill tuesday tho . i will definitely try this!!!!! did you know im not even texlax no mo?  wth? my hair strands look like screws!!  not strait , not wavy but like

 and i was like , but i still want my texlaxed hairback even tho ^^^^^ looks more fun . i know it was that deep protein treatment i did


----------



## Khaiya

You need some of the CON shampoo we have here Adora (in Jamaica) that stuff detangles anything! I'm transitioning and i comb from root to tip with no breakage when i use this stuff, its the bomb diggity!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Khaiya said:


> You need some of the CON shampoo we have here Adora (in Jamaica) that stuff detangles anything! I'm transitioning and i comb from root to tip with no breakage when i use this stuff, its the bomb diggity!!


 


really?  


where can i order this :scratchch

thank you! ill try everything that is mentioned here


----------



## mewzickmorena

I did a homemade juice this morning, glycerin and water.  then I baggied and applied 2 pumps of S-Curl and  JBCO to the ends.  I have waaaaay to many oils to get rid of to swear them off.  I usually use EVCO with the S Curl but I gave JBCO a try today.  I kno that with the juice I can cut oil loose but old habits die hard


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hey thanks homie, you know im getting this now, ihave to wait untill tuesday tho . i will definitely try this!!!!! did you know im not even texlax no mo?  wth? my hair strands look like screws!!  not strait , not wavy but like
> 
> and i was like , but i still want my texlaxed hairback even tho ^^^^^ looks more fun . i know it was that deep protein treatment i did



How can you not be texlaxed anymore?...i'm telaxed but when i wet my hair...well i have like 5 inches of bone strait ends left...but the rest of it curls up and starts to want to dread up....but i get my beloved detangler and i SATURATE my hair with it....and shame the Devil!!

I'm thinking maybe bc u went from Natural to Texlaxed it may be different for you bc u had a real curl where i went from bone strait to Texlaxed.

Idk?? erplexed


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> How can you not be texlaxed anymore?...i'm telaxed but when i wet my hair...well i have like 5 inches of bone strait ends left...but the rest of it curls up and starts to want to dread up....but i get my beloved detangler and i SATURATE my hair with it....and shame the Devil!!
> 
> I'm thinking maybe bc u went from Natural to Texlaxed it may be different for you bc u had a real curl where i went from bone strait to Texlaxed.
> 
> Idk?? erplexed


 
girl, i dont knowwww, , im going to post pics for my update next month.... so. and i will not texlax again untill the end of may!! even with  "the juice" in my heair, its not waving up like it did 3 weeks ago, had my  hair reverted? is that even possible?  aaa well, im not really complaining tho, ill rock a fro for a while


----------



## I Am So Blessed

you know, i thnk i have an inch of new growth already, its been 40days since my texlax


----------



## twinkletoes17

Firstborn2 said:


> Twink this would have never happened had you been using the pick/spray comb


 
Tell me about it!!! Trust me, I'm still looking lol.



Butterfly08 said:


> Are you ok???


 
Lol, I'm fine Butterfly, thanks for your concern  I grabbed the door handle before spilling over lol.

There's nothing wrong with my spray bottle. It's me  I get so happy with my juice... my brain says "Put the juice down, woman!" but I don't wanna stop spraying


----------



## twinkletoes17

AdoraAdora24 said:


> you know, i thnk i have an inch of new growth already, its been 40days since my texlax


 
Ooooooh look at you! Congrats 

Here I was thinking my hair grows slowly, but I have 3 inches of NG since my last relaxer which was 6 months ago lol. I think I'm going to buy some Boundless Tresses soon and speed up things. I'm ready to cut these relaxed ends already


----------



## twinkletoes17

Is anyone else doing their hair? Or someone else's? lol. I have Cathy Howse's protein condish on my head under a heat cap


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> Is anyone else doing their hair? Or someone else's? lol. I have Cathy Howse's protein condish on my head under a heat cap


 
I'm doing my hair right now and trying to prepare dinner for my hair. Right now I"m doing a hot oil treatment with JBCO and coconut oil mixed.


----------



## Bigghair

Adora, I got my juice just now and I want to join.  I already put some on my hair and it is soooooo soft!  I got the CFCG that doesn't spray.


----------



## Khaiya

I'm not sure if you can order it anywhere *Adora*, maybe i would have to send you a bottle to try, its REALLY good, i dont know what i would do if they stopped making it, and it has no cones!

On another note, ya'll turned me into a juice junkie! I dont use a lot, my hair is flat ironed now so i'm not spraying my roots but my DH is laughing at me and telling me to flash my head so he can see if there's any juice spray cuz i just cant seem to put the bottle down! My ends feel sooooo soft and good though! Have a few friends i need to recommend this stuff to.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_MY HAIR IS ONLY 50% DETANGLED HERE _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^ I LOVE THIS BRIGHT SHIRT, THIS IS GOING TO BE MY LENGTH SHIRT SOON AS I CAN FIND A BLACK MARKER


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> Ooooooh look at you! Congrats
> 
> Here I was thinking my hair grows slowly, but I have 3 inches of NG since my last relaxer which was 6 months ago lol. I think I'm going to buy some Boundless Tresses soon and speed up things. I'm ready to cut these relaxed ends already


 

THANK YOU! thats some great growth youve got


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> Is anyone else doing their hair? Or someone else's? lol. I have Cathy Howse's protein condish on my head under a heat cap


 

i just stoped trying to detangle,ill pick it back up tonight. its a 3 day process i guess


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Bigghair said:


> Adora, I got my juice just now and I want to join. I already put some on my hair and it is soooooo soft! I got the CFCG that doesn't spray.


 

"ooooooooooooooooooooo"<--(chinese man voice)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _MY HAIR IS ONLY 50% DETANGLED HERE _


 
All I see are red boxes


----------



## I Am So Blessed

trying to up load


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_my hair is only 50% detangled here, ihave about 5-7 dreds in the middle, when hair is completely combed out my ends are blunt, second pic, hair is combed out a little more _


----------



## SweetSpirit86

I'd like to try this. Maybe it will help me solve the dryness issues if I stick to just this for awhile.


----------



## Firstborn2

GOOD GRIEF WOMAN All of your hair grew back and then some:notworthy It's only been 6wks what in the samhill are you doing, seriously???


----------



## Firstborn2

BTW I love the color of your shirt, I have a pair of espadrilles that color and shirts myself


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> BTW I love the color of your shirt, I have a pair of espadrilles that color and shirts myself


 

usually i hate bright colors but i thought it was perfect to use as a hair shirt bcuase i can see how my hair looks more clearly with a bright background  shirt 2$ at store two days ago , i was like perfect all i need is a marker and ill have a length check shirt ahahahhah


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

Dear Juicers,


I see you're all enthusiastic about your Jheri Juice challenge. That's cool. I can't help but worry about you though. Please check the ingredients of your products? Check to see if there's anything flammable in them? Because, MJ was a juicer and we all know what happened to him At least stay away from open flames or sparks or something. I'd feel awful if one of you showed up talking about how you're posting from the burn ward



Love,

lamara


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _my hair is only 50% detangled here, ihave about 5-7 dreds in the middle, when hair is completely combed out my ends are blunt, second pic, hair is combed out a little more _




.....you gon make me hit you!...all that hair?!?!?

Adora-Squared....YOU GO TO YOUR ROOM NOW AND DETANGLE THAT BEAUTIFUL MASS OF HAIRGROWTH AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU'VE DONE!!!

GIRL YOU ARE HIPLENGTH...what is your entire reggie??? You was JUST waistlength!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> .....you gon make me hit you!...all that hair?!?!?
> 
> Adora-Squared....YOU GO TO YOUR ROOM NOW AND DETANGLE THAT BEAUTIFUL MASS OF HAIRGROWTH AND THINK ABOUT WHAT YOU'VE DONE!!!
> 
> GIRL YOU ARE HIPLENGTH...what is your entire reggie??? You was JUST waistlength!!!


 

 i dont know,i cant explain the growth  lol. when i stretch it in the back it goes way down, even im like .

girl you know waht my reggie izzzz, no shampoo just DC on dry hair twice a week. thats alll, and CFCG


----------



## Khaiya

^I need to get me some of that growth!!


----------



## Lucia

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _my hair is only 50% detangled here, ihave about 5-7 dreds in the middle, when hair is completely combed out my ends are blunt, second pic, hair is combed out a little more _



 Congratz you're HL.  WOW, that's alot of growth for 1-2 months, weren't you just WL a minute ago? 
I was searching high and low for your regimen on your fotki, maybe you could post it-when you're not busy with all that hair. TIA
I like the challenge idea but I can't hang with the no oil rule, but juicing works.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Lucia said:


> WOW, that's alot of growth for 1-2 months, weren't you just WL a minute ago?
> I was searching high and low for your regimen on your fotki, maybe you could post it-when you're not busy with all that hair. TIA
> I like the challenge idea but I can't hang with the no oil rule, but juicing works.


 

hey girl, my reggie is actually posted at the begining of this thread  right under the rules


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i dont know,i cant explain the growth  lol. when i stretch it in the back it goes way down, even im like .
> 
> girl you know waht my reggie izzzz, *no shampoo just DC on dry hair twice a week. thats alll, and CFCG*



So its basically low manipulation:scratchch


----------



## hola_lo2002

Just bought my first bottle of CFC Gold! I'm officially starting tonight!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> So its basically low manipulation:scratchch


 

SmilingElephant, i luv yaaaa!!!!! i really do

and yea its basicly no manipulation cuz im a lazy fat cat


----------



## I Am So Blessed

hola_lo2002 said:


> Just bought my first bottle of CFC Gold! I'm officially starting tonight!!!


 
now thats what im talking about!


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> SmilingElephant, i luv yaaaa!!!!! i really do
> 
> and yea its basicly no manipulation cuz im a lazy fat cat


 
Besides blow drying during DC's are you using any direct heat, if so how often?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Besides blow drying during DC's are you using any direct heat, if so how often?


 

i never blow dry, neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, i dont flat iron everrrrrrrr (ok maybe once) 

if i rollerset i airdry no heat from a hooded dryer touches my hair . heat is for the devil!...sike lol 

but foreal, i dont do heat, ever.


for DC i use a heat cap, but its nice and warm


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> SmilingElephant, i luv yaaaa!!!!! i really do
> 
> and yea its basicly no manipulation cuz im a lazy fat cat



Lol!! I:heart2:U 2!!!  I'm gonna get my juice tomorrow...i was gonna get it today...but its been raining all day and im like....no outside for me today.

Aint nothin wrong wit bein lazy with ur hair....it helps with growth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol!! I:heart2:U 2!!!  I'm gonna get my juice tomorrow...i was gonna get it today...but its been raining all day and im like....no outside for me today.
> 
> Aint nothin wrong wit bein lazy with ur hair....it helps with growth.


 
lol i know its  been raining over here to, just listening to lil wayne all day,  i didnt even eat yet lol. but i did comb hair so i did do somthing today , wooooh, ok im trippin.


----------



## gissellr78

Sign me up please!

i need to try something different to get to WL..i am stuck at MBL..plus i got a 1" trim


Oh which one do you recommend as being a better product?


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol i know its  been raining over here to, just listening to lil wayne all day,*  i didnt even eat yet lol. *but i did comb hair so i did do somthing today , wooooh, ok im trippin.



THIS is a whole nother story for ME!! I had a shopping crisis yesterday!!...lets not even talk about eating...i need to STOP eating....well so much anyway!...okay im going OT so yeah back to the subject now...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> THIS is a whole nother story for ME!! I had a shopping crisis yesterday!!...lets not even talk about eating...i need to STOP eating....well so much anyway!...okay im going OT so yeah back to the subject now...


 

_no, we need to talk about this right now  cuz im having the same problem, its lke the more hair i get the more i dont care about my weight, im serious!! im like "fug it, ima eat these fries and gime a double cheese no pickles please" lol lol, _


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Eritreladiee said:


> i got it at zellers square one, i think i saw the s curl for 7.99 as well. i never used s curl or wave nouveau so i just bought based on ingredients and the s curl had mineral oil and petrolatum so i decided to cough up the extra for the wave nouveau. is the bbs store letting the tax slide if you pay cash or something? where is that store? lol! i might have to go there and buy in bulk to last me this challenge. a 250ml/8.5oz bottle is not gonna last long if i'm applying every day. or do you know if they sell large bottles in the bss?


 
That's odd...I've had 3 bottles of Scurl. 2 from sallys and one from walmart and none of them ever had mineral oil or petrolatum in their erplexed


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _no, we need to talk about this right now  cuz im having the same problem, its lke the more hair i get the more i dont care about my weight, im serious!! im like "fug it, ima eat these fries and gime a double cheese no pickles please" lol lol, _




EXACTLY!!! Girl but i been eatin EVERYTHING in sight!!! Sometimes im eatin and i don't know im eatin!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> EXACTLY!!! Girl but i been eatin EVERYTHING in sight!!! Sometimes im eatin and i don't know im eatin!!


 

_ yup yupp, thats me tooo, why last night at the seven eleven i got a turkey sandwish, chips, egg nog (yes they still selling egg nog ) kinkg size twix, lemon  pie slice, a danish ring, and three reeses cups, wtf? !!!!_


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i never blow dry, neverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, i dont flat iron everrrrrrrr (ok maybe once)
> 
> if i rollerset i airdry no heat from a hooded dryer touches my hair . heat is for the devil!...sike lol
> 
> but foreal, i dont do heat, ever.
> 
> 
> for DC i use a heat cap, but its nice and warm


 
Oh ok... I thought you DC'd with a hooded dryer, I may need to invest in a heat cap or something of that nature, it is sooo hot today, and I've been trying to sit under the dryer all day it's been hard, I can't last more than 5 mins at a time. Maybe a heat cap will work on hot days. About to google it to see what it is thanks.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh ok... I thought you DC'd with a hooded dryer, I may need to invest in a heat cap or something of that nature, it is sooo hot today, and I've been trying to sit under the dryer all day it's been hard, I can't last more than 5 mins at a time. Maybe a heat cap will work on hot days. About to google it to see what it is thanks.


 

i got mines for 10$ , yup, no hot air blowing on you


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol i know its  been raining over here to, just listening to lil wayne all day,  i didnt even eat yet lol. but i did comb hair so i did do somthing today , wooooh, ok im trippin.



WoW its raining over here too!  Wait, are we all like right around the block from each other?? lol :scratchch


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> WoW its raining over here too!  Wait, are we all like right around the block from each other?? lol :scratchch


 

i wishhhhhhh...... if i new another member that lived in atlantic city that would be awesome!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _ yup yupp, thats me tooo, why last night at the seven eleven i got a turkey sandwish, chips, egg nog (yes they still selling egg nog ) kinkg size twix, lemon  pie slice, a danish ring, and three reeses cups, wtf? !!!!_



   I went to Target yesterday and bought two Burritos, a pint of ice cream, candy and then to look like im tryin really hard i bought to Yoplait LIGHT yogurts!! LOL...girl i came home...after i went to another store to buy clothes...and ate that whole pint of ice cream without trying.....AFTER!!!! I ate dinner...ribs and greens...i also had one of those burritos when i was driving to go shopping...lol...got up today and ate one of the yogurts...THEN i ate more ribs...this time with potato salad.


----------



## Firstborn2

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> That's odd...I've had 3 bottles of Scurl. 2 from sallys and one from walmart and none of them ever had mineral oil or petrolatum in their erplexed


 
S-Curl has proylene glycol which is simular. All of the juices have an ingredient that is simular to mineral oil or petrolatum.


----------



## teysmith

Anyone using Sta-So-Fro? I have some that I got from my mom. And was thinking about trying it.. Will this work?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i wishhhhhhh...... if i new another member that lived in atlantic city that would be awesome!!!!!



 Yeah cause I have some of that mane n tail u can try...before Adora get all dredded up  you have alottaa hair girl, imma call you Mufasa


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> I went to Target yesterday and bought to Burritos, a pint of ice cream, candy and then to look like im tryin really hard i bout to Yoplait LIGHT yogurts!! LOL...girl i came home...after i went to another store to buy clothes...and ate that whole pint of ice cream without trying.....AFTER!!!! I ate dinner...ribs and greens...i also had one of those burritos when i was driving to go shopping...lol...got up today and ate one of the yogurts...THEN i ate more ribs...this time with potato salad.


 

@ "I ate dinner...ribs and greens" , i literally droped my head on my keyboard reading that , thats crazyyyyyyyyyyy lol, you just like mee, i cook almost everynight in this house, and most of the time is fried chicken or fried porkchops with beans and riceeee, or something cheesy !! lol your killing me over here the "ribs and greens" seriouly


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Yeah cause I have some of that mane n tail u can try...before Adora get all dredded up  you have alottaa hair girl, imma call you Mufasa


 

ahahah thats my favorite movie actually, i cry every time!!, thanks alot!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ahahah thats my favorite movie actually, i cry every time!!, thanks alot!



MufasaMufasa24...

Let me get off this computer and go juice! So atleast i could say i did something today other than lurk on the net


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> MufasaMufasa24...
> 
> Let me get off this computer and go juice! So atleast i could say i did something today other than lurk on the net


 

no shame here ive been on here since 3 lol just chatting it up, and my cell phone have been vibrating alll dayy  and i still didnt walk over to it lol.  today is stay in the house day and all them  calling can just chill... or fall back, somthing


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> @ "I ate dinner...ribs and greens" , i literally droped my head on my keyboard reading that , thats crazyyyyyyyyyyy lol, you just like mee, i cook almost everynight in this house, *and most of the time is fried chicken or fried porkchops with beans and riceeee, or something cheesy *!! lol your killing me over here the "ribs and greens" seriouly



Oooooohhh......lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^girl its sooo good!!!! i always eat more then two plates within 5 hours... thats a shame. i need help lol lol


----------



## pookaloo83

teysmith said:


> Anyone using Sta-So-Fro? I have some that I got from my mom. And was thinking about trying it.. Will this work?




I like it. Better than the Scurl and CFC gold IMO.


----------



## CurliDiva

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _ yup yupp, thats me tooo, why last night at the seven eleven i got a turkey sandwish, chips, egg nog (yes they still selling egg nog ) kinkg size twix, lemon pie slice, a danish ring, and three reeses cups, wtf? !!!!_


 
Are you ladies sure you are not preggo? That is the strange food combo I could imagine!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lamaravilla said:


> Dear Juicers,
> 
> 
> I see you're all enthusiastic about your Jheri Juice challenge. That's cool. I can't help but worry about you though. Please check the ingredients of your products? Check to see if there's anything flammable in them? Because, MJ was a juicer and we all know what happened to him At least stay away from open flames or sparks or something. I'd feel awful if one of you showed up talking about how you're posting from the burn ward
> 
> 
> 
> Love,
> 
> lamara


 

ok you seriously need to get outa here with all that bull because all hair products are flamable sweet heart. 


nuff said


----------



## iaec06

I found a bottle of right on for alot cheaper that Scurl.


----------



## My Friend

SmilingElephant said:


> I went to Target yesterday and bought two Burritos, a pint of ice cream, candy and then to look like im tryin really hard i bought to Yoplait LIGHT yogurts!! LOL...girl i came home...after i went to another store to buy clothes...and ate that whole pint of ice cream without trying.....AFTER!!!! I ate dinner...*ribs and greens...*i also had one of those burritos when i was driving to go shopping...lol...got up today and ate one of the yogurts...THEN i ate more ribs...this time with potato salad.


 

I usta eat rIbs and greens  I dont eat pork anymore so nomo ribs 4 me 

I too have started snacking a lot. Thats why I might join the 1 inch 1 pound challenge. What we thinkin yall ??? That that thigh length hair is going to cover our BIGG BUTTS


----------



## SmilingElephant

CurliDiva said:


> Are you ladies sure you are not preggo? That is the strange food combo I could imagine!



 Nope...im still in the V club....but its bc of the new meds im on...they cause me to be hungry ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> S-Curl has proylene glycol which is simular. All of the juices have an ingredient that is simular to mineral oil or petrolatum.


 

Since we are using it on the ends of the hair for retention and not on the scalp, it should be ok, right?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

iL0ve reading this thread!! you ladies are freakin awesome!! "& since I've been juicin' "& PS'n I haven't had nearly as much breakage.. idk why I ever strayed from Tha Juice (HS 14N1)... iso wanna meet all you guys =) iM excited !!

*Live by tha juice. Die by tha juice* :fist in the air: ...LmaO


----------



## SmilingElephant

My Friend said:


> I usta eat rIbs and greens  I dont eat pork anymore so nomo ribs 4 me
> 
> I too have started snacking a lot. Thats why I might join the 1 inch 1 pound challenge. What we thinkin yall ??? That tha*t thigh length hair is going to cover our BIGG BUTTS*




!!!

I'm actually liking my new curves tho...i'm so used to being called a stick figure...so now everybody is noticing my new weight....i just want to tone it a little bit and get my flat tummy back...at least flatter than what it is.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

CurliDiva said:


> Are you ladies sure you are not preggo? That is the strange food combo I could imagine!


 

hummmmmmm something to think about


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MiiSS kECiia said:


> iL0ve reading this thread!! you ladies are freakin awesome!! "& since I've been juicin' "& PS'n I haven't had nearly as much breakage.. idk why I ever strayed from Tha Juice (HS 14N1)... iso wanna meet all you guys =) iM excited !!
> 
> *Live by tha juice. Die by tha juice* :fist in the air: ...LmaO


 

ahahahahhahahahahaahahahaha


----------



## I Am So Blessed

everybody from hairlista need tocome over here lollol lol the copycats lol lol ahhahaha


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Since we are using it on the ends of the hair for retention and not on the scalp, it should be ok, right?


 
I'm using it all over and I've been having really good retention


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> GOOD GRIEF WOMAN All of your hair grew back and then some:notworthy It's only been 6wks what in the samhill are you doing, seriously???


 

i totally missed this comment, along with another comment (i wont go into )

but yea, it grew back supper fast from that trim


----------



## mush211

Is it too late to join?


----------



## My Friend

SmilingElephant said:


> !!!
> 
> I'm actually liking my new curves tho...i'm so used to being called a stick figure...so now everybody is noticing my new weight....i just want to tone it a little bit and get my flat tummy back...at least flatter than what it is.


 
Girl, I see your siggy, you got body!! Dont let'em fool ya! You are HOT :heated:


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i totally missed this comment, along with another comment (i wont go into )
> 
> but yea, it grew back supper fast from that trim


 

Hey Girl, 

Can't wait to see all the *starting pics on April 1*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

mush211 said:


> Is it too late to join?


 

of course not, thanks for joining, you are on the list my dear!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Hey Girl,
> 
> Can't wait to see all the *starting pics on April 1*


 

me either


----------



## Bene

lamaravilla said:


> Dear Juicers,
> 
> 
> I see you're all enthusiastic about your Jheri Juice challenge. That's cool. I can't help but worry about you though. Please check the ingredients of your products? Check to see if there's anything flammable in them? Because, MJ was a juicer and we all know what happened to him At least stay away from open flames or sparks or something. I'd feel awful if one of you showed up talking about how you're posting from the burn ward
> 
> 
> 
> Love,
> 
> lamara


----------



## SmilingElephant

My Friend said:


> Girl, I see your siggy, you got body!! Dont let'em fool ya! You are HOT :heated:



  lol!!! Awww thanx!!...i actually look skinnier in those pics tho....at least _I_ think i do.....i'm the opposite of an anorexic....is there a such thing?? I look in the mirror and see this really skinny chick but i try to put on a size SMALL boyshort panties and they fit like a g-string!!!

But thanx for the compliment.


----------



## Bene

AdoraAdora24 said:


> :burning: :burning: :burning:



Stop, drop, and roll, girl!!!! Stop, drop, and roll!!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Bene said:


> Stop, drop, and roll, girl!!!! Stop, drop, and roll!!!




Get outta here! Now!


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _my hair is only 50% detangled here, ihave about 5-7 dreds in the middle, when hair is completely combed out my ends are blunt, second pic, hair is combed out a little more _


 
Congratulations Missy !!!! I see ya at DA HIPS!!!! 

Adora, best guess on what length your hair will be on Jan 1 2011?


----------



## SmilingElephant

...................


----------



## SmilingElephant

My Friend said:


> Congratulations Missy !!!! I see ya at DA HIPS!!!!
> 
> Adora, best guess on what length your hair will be on Jan 1 2011?



With the way your hair grows Adora....i think you'll be thigh length by January!!


----------



## H4irHappy

Can I join in on this challenge?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

I see I missed a lot during the last five hours while I was catching up on my DVR and doing my twist. SMH @ some people.


----------



## natura87

I am going to juice soon...I need it!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i must have missed something :shock: lol


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Count me in!!  I have a homemade leave-in w/S-curl, water and NTM that I can now use daily since I have a protective style going.  I'll incorporate using S-curl alone, b/c it works wonders for retaining length and healthy ends.  It got me from SL to APL with baggying my ends and protective styling only.  Now that I'm transitioning in this pixie cut, its much easier to use S-curl and baggy my entire head.  

I love S-curl b/c its the only "growth aid" that's safe my daughter too, I've been using it like crazy for her after shampoos and at night.

_*Baby girl and I have been "Loose for the JUICE, don't get us started!"*_  Sorry, we're in the South where lil Boosie goes hard!!!


----------



## natura87

I want to buy some Juice from Oyin...


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Bene said:


>




Now you are getting beside yourself. It was fine that you voiced your opinion in the rants and rave thread. Why would you come in this thread and try to bring down the positivity? Find another thread to stalk. Also, find a fresh joke on your way.


----------



## My Friend

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Count me in!! I have a homemade leave-in w/S-curl, water and NTM that I can now use daily since I have a protective style going. I'll incorporate using S-curl alone, b/c it works wonders for retaining length and healthy ends. *It got me from SL to APL* with baggying my ends and protective styling only. Now that I'm transitioning in this pixie cut, its much easier to use S-curl and baggy my entire head.
> 
> How quickly did it grow?


----------



## SmilingElephant

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Count me in!!  I have a homemade leave-in w/S-curl, water and NTM that I can now use daily since I have a protective style going.  I'll incorporate using S-curl alone, b/c it works wonders for retaining length and healthy ends.  It got me from SL to APL with baggying my ends and protective styling only.  Now that I'm transitioning in *this pixie cut,* its much easier to use S-curl and baggy my entire head.
> 
> I love S-curl b/c its the only "growth aid" that's safe my daughter too, I've been using it like crazy for her after shampoos and at night.
> 
> _*Baby girl and I have been "Loose for the JUICE, don't get us started!"*_  Sorry, we're in the South where lil Boosie goes hard!!!



Your avi is gonna make me chop my hair off!!! I am LOVING that style!! So pretty!!


----------



## pookaloo83

OhSoOthentik said:


> Now you are getting beside yourself. It was fine that you voiced your opinion in the rants and rave thread. Why would you come in this thread and try to bring down the positivity? Find another thread to stalk. Also, find a fresh joke on your way.


----------



## DigitalRain

Pookaloo you are stupid!!


----------



## Bene

OhSoOthentik said:


> Now you are getting beside yourself. It was fine that you voiced your opinion in the rants and rave thread. Why would you come in this thread and try to bring down the positivity? Find another thread to stalk. Also, find a fresh joke on your way.





I'm not trying to bring down ANY positivity. At all. But ALL hair products are not flammable. 



Besides, it's the only joke I have. Why would you want to bring down the one thing that makes me happy?  Talk about killing positivity.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

wait.. what? who was bein negative in the happiest thread on Earth? This is where I come when my day gets hard .. oh not-uh ulls out swiss army knife:  hahaaa


----------



## Jhuidah

Positivity killing burns my soul.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Back on topic.....I just did two strand twist with SCurl and Ecostyler (the brown kind). I love the results. It feels very soft and looks shiny.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Bene said:


> I'm not trying to bring down ANY positivity. At all. But ALL hair products are not flammable.
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, it's the only joke I have. Why would you want to bring down the one thing that makes me happy?  Talk about killing positivity.



Hahahahahahahahhhahahh....No.

:hardslap: Hair is already flammable on its own, I bet your hair products would light your hair right up...so you do you and let us so us, no one is making you use it. Thanks. 

Cause I will fight for the Juice!!


----------



## pookaloo83

Chelz said:


> Hahahahahahahahhhahahh....No.
> 
> :hardslap: Hair is already flammable on its own, I bet your hair products would light your hair right up...so you do you and let us so us, no one is making you use it. Thanks.




Reading this and looking at your siggy right after just made me bust out laughing.


----------



## Bene

Chelz said:


> Hahahahahahahahhhahahh....No.
> 
> :hardslap: Hair is already flammable on its own, I bet your hair products would light your hair right up...so you do you and let us so us, no one is making you use it. Thanks.




Hair on its own singes, it doesn't go up in flames. Hence, not flammable.


----------



## SmilingElephant

BACK ON...... the subject


*ahem!*

I'm gonna use my Juice on my length and on my ng...i used to use it early in my HHJ...i don't know why i stopped?...i think it was bc i was looking for a creamy moisturizer....but i NEED this again for my ng.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Bene said:


> Hair on its own singes, it doesn't go up in flames. Hence, not flammable.



Ok you win.  Moving on!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> BACK ON...... the subject
> 
> 
> *ahem!*
> 
> I'm gonna use my Juice on my length and on my ng...i used to use it early in my HHJ...i don't know why i stopped?...i think it was bc i was looking for a creamy moisturizer....but i NEED this again for my ng.



LOL girl I'm right with ya on that


----------



## doriannc

Jhuidah said:


> Positivity killing burns my soul.



ita...as long as the products don't have alcohol in it, it's all gravy!!! Hopefully the products have changed though. I remember looking like a wet mop from '86-'89.


----------



## Ms. Feliz

Lawd. They gone fight for the juice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> With the way your hair grows Adora....i think you'll be thigh length by January!!


 
thanks girl


----------



## I Am So Blessed

H4irHappy said:


> Can I join in on this challenge?


 

of course you can, you are on the list my dear!!


----------



## Khaiya

All i know is The Juice is AWESOME!!! So thanks for all the warnings, i'll be sure to stay away from open flames but this juice is going nowhere but on my head!!


----------



## My Friend

Adora, 

Thank you for starting this thread  A lot of women are going to benefit from you sharing with us what has helped you in your hair journey. 

Thank you!!

Smoochies


----------



## OhSoOthentik

SO, what is everyone's hair/juice plans for this week? I am gonna try to keep these twist in for at least 2-3 days.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Khaiya said:


> All i know is The Juice is AWESOME!!! So thanks for all the warnings, i'll be sure to stay away from open flames but this juice is going nowhere but on my head!!



Okay?! Shoooot...its too hot down here in Florida to be by some fye anyway!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

thanks to everyone who is joining this challege!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora what is the brand name of the heat cap you have and is it cordless, i'm having trouble deciding. Thanks Sweetie


----------



## Khaiya

I realize i'mma just have to sit here an keep hitting F5, if i get up for even 5 minutes i'm gonna miss a whole page or 2 at the rate this thread is going!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

OhSoOthentik said:


> SO, what is everyone's hair/juice plans for this week? I am gonna try to keep these twist in for at least 2-3 days.



Well...i'm gonna start on the official date as i have an event coming up on Tuesday. But from Wednesday onward.....i'm on that Juice!!!


----------



## Khaiya

*SmilingElephant* u need to tell me what medication you're on that has you eating so much, i REALLY need me some! I would be so happy if i could gain like 30-40 lbs.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> I realize i'mma just have to sit here an keep hitting F5, if i get up for even 5 minutes i'm gonna miss a whole page or 2 at the rate this thread is going!!



I know right!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Khaiya said:


> *SmilingElephant* u need to tell me what medication you're on that has you eating so much, i REALLY need me some! I would be so happy if i could gain like 30-40 lbs.




OMG!! Lol....i'm on Seroquel XR...its bipolar medication. Keeps me from being all Lady Hulk and stuff...lol. It makes me drowsy tho.
But lemme tell ya....you better be ready to go shopping...i need new underwear, bras, clothes, shirts, jeans, everything!!! I feel like Alice on the original Alice in Wonderland when she was in the house and turned into a giant.


----------



## My Friend

Khaiya said:


> I realize i'mma just have to sit here an keep hitting F5, if i get up for even 5 minutes i'm gonna miss a whole page or 2 at the rate this thread is going!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@OhSoOthentik -- Pics???


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora what is the brand name of the heat cap you have and is it cordless, i'm having trouble deciding. Thanks Sweetie


 

actually girl, i have no idea, and i had mines so long. but all of them are good.


----------



## My Friend

Khaiya said:


> *SmilingElephant* u need to tell me what medication you're on that has you eating so much, i REALLY need me some! I would be so happy if i could gain like 30-40 lbs.


 

R u sure???? Have you tried eating french fries, chocolate cake, chocolate cake and chocolate cake....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Khaiya said:


> *SmilingElephant* u need to tell me what medication you're on that has you eating so much, i REALLY need me some! I would be so happy if i could gain like 30-40 lbs.



you can have my 30-40lbs i'm trying to use... i'll give it to you for free!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

My Friend said:


> R u sure???? Have you tried eating french fries, *chocolate cake, chocolate cake and chocolate cake*....



STOP IT!!! Now i'm craving chocolate cake!


----------



## Firstborn2

I was just asking because I didn't want to get the one that goes in a microwave, I haven't owned one for yrs now, and the ones with the cord start at 20.00 so was wonder which brand was best, I'll continue to research, thanks sweetie


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> R u sure???? Have you tried eating french fries, chocolate cake, chocolate cake and chocolate cake....



 Yall making me hungry talking about all this food! Off to get some chicken wings and collard greens


----------



## Khaiya

left for 8 minutes an there's 9 new posts, das almost 1 post per minute ladies!


----------



## Khaiya

Girl i'm scared of anything sweet like cake an syrupy stuff even tho eating them packs on the pounds but i get real ugly acne too so i guess i have to choose which i want more......mayb it would help if i wasnt so lazy with how much water i drink.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Firstborn2 -- on www.textureplayground.com/blog Flurtzy (sp?) did a review on 1 not too long ago.. I plan to get 1 also so I can do it movin...


----------



## foxee

Khaiya said:


> left for 8 minutes an there's 9 new posts, das almost 1 post per minute ladies!



Yeah, I had to take this thread subscription off of "instant email notification."  My inbox blew up!  

I love this challenge and this thread!  I can't wait to see everyone's results.


----------



## natura87

I dance to this as I juice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dV3gNshX5SI


----------



## SmilingElephant

I remembered i have chocolate cream pie in the freezer!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I switched mine to Long Aid Activator Gel for extra dry hair....so far so good, and it works well prior to dry-wrapping my hair. I think the CFC Gold ay have a lil too much protein.


----------



## Foxglove

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok you seriously need to get outa here with all that bull because all hair products are flamable sweet heart.
> 
> 
> nuff said



Gel isn't flammable
Creamy leave ins aren't flammable
Not all liquid leave ins are flammable (ex glycerin and rosewater aren't flammable)


----------



## SVT

Juice got yall hyped! 

I used CFCG back in 2002. Jheri juice was a trend back then. I didn't really notice a difference so I hopped on the next bandwagon.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## afrikurl

It took me an hour to read all the posts from today alone. Everytime I got to the bottom  of a page, a new page  was there. Anyhow, I juiced after washing, my hair got dry so I am juicing on dry hair with a jherri curl cap. Which should henceforth be  known to all juice lovers as a JCC. It's getting moisturized and softer. I too am going to start juicing my baby girl. I still have a homemade spray with more glycerine than usual that I will use on her. I used to use a glycerin product... something gelly from hairveda, that made her hair super soft but the shipping wait time was a killer. I actually drove 20 minutes last week to get my Long Aid from Walmart. I shoulda bought two the way y'all and the copycats be causing shortages.


----------



## natura87

Water isn't flammable.


----------



## NikkiGirl

Do you ladies use it on wet or dry hair? Or both?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

NikkiGirl said:


> Do you ladies use it on wet or dry hair? Or both?




I use it on both. Just depends on what style I want to achieve


----------



## JuiceMobsta

natura87 said:


> Water isn't flammable.



LOL true... but lets move on guys...come on..back to the juice


----------



## OhSoOthentik

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @OhSoOthentik -- Pics???




Here ya go


----------



## Khaiya

afrikurl said:


> I juiced after washing, my hair got dry so I am juicing on dry hair with a jherri curl cap. *Which should henceforth be  known to all juice lovers as a JCC*.



That just cracked me up


Maybe i should switch between the CFCG and the Wave Nouveau cause i have a feeling i'm gonna need quite a bit of protein with all this juicing.


----------



## SmilingElephant

OhSoOthentik said:


> Here ya go


 You remind me of my sister soooo much!!

She's natural as well


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

guys... what happened yall?!?!? why are people mad at the juicers???


HAVE YALL BEEN BEING GOOD?!?!?  WHY ARE PEOPLE MAD AT THE JUICERS?!?!?


----------



## chickle

is our hair suppose to look wet?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> guys... what happened yall?!?!? why are people mad at the juicers???
> 
> 
> HAVE YALL BEEN BEING GOOD?!?!?  WHY ARE PEOPLE MAD AT THE JUICERS?!?!?



Once upon a time...it was a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong story

Don't worry....Juicers aint goin nowheres!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Here ya go



Ooooo 
Was this right after juicing? Your hair looks nice!


----------



## Khaiya

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> guys... what happened yall?!?!? why are people mad at the juicers???
> 
> 
> HAVE YALL BEEN BEING GOOD?!?!?  WHY ARE PEOPLE MAD AT THE JUICERS?!?!?



Maybe some head flashing has been going on and people been getting juice in their eyes like in that Jerry Curl clip, dude was break dancing and bathing the other 2 at the same time.


----------



## Khaiya

nana13 said:


> is our hair suppose to look wet?



Mine doesn't, even when i just finish spraying my hair is SLIGHTLY damp but not dripping or anything, it dries pretty quick too; its just moisturized but no wet look.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Ooooo
> Was this right after juicing? Your hair looks nice!



Yes, I used the juice and eco styler as I went, section by section


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

well i expect juicers to be on their best behavior.  we dont need no lines dividing us from the rest of the board...

AND NO FLINGING JUICE IN PEOPLES EYES! that mess burns yo! lol


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> SO, what is everyone's hair/juice plans for this week? I am gonna try to keep these twist in for at least 2-3 days.


 
Lawd I just finish DC'n I'm sitting here with a turbie on, once it dry a lil I'll be juicing before bed....


----------



## SVT

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> well i expect juicers to be on their best behavior.  we dont need no lines dividing us from the rest of the board...
> 
> AND NO FLINGING JUICE IN PEOPLES EYES! that mess burns yo! lol



I expect *everyone* to be on their best behavior. I posted in both threads. I'm locking and banning next time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I was just asking because I didn't want to get the one that goes in a microwave, I haven't owned one for yrs now, and the ones with the cord start at 20.00 so was wonder which brand was best, I'll continue to research, thanks sweetie


 

ill find one for you, mines plugs in. im sorry, im just now getting to your post,


----------



## Khaiya

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> well i expect juicers to be on their best behavior.  we dont need no lines dividing us from the rest of the board...
> 
> AND NO FLINGING JUICE IN PEOPLES EYES! *that mess burns* yo! lol




HAHAHAHAHA! *Mz. MoMo *sounds like you have juice in the eyes experience, do tell.


----------



## Firstborn2

OHSOO girl your twist are gorgeous


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

SVT said:


> I expect *everyone* to be on their best behavior. I posted in both threads. I'm locking and banning next time.



oooh, how do you lock and ban peoples????


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Khaiya said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! *Mz. MoMo *sounds like you have juice in the eyes experience, do tell.




it happened on friday... and it burns i tell ya!!! lmao like soap or shampoo!


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ill find one for you, mines plugs in. im sorry, *im just now getting to your post*,


 
It's cool This thread is moving so fast, it's hard for me to keep up with what's being said...


----------



## L.Brown1114

my hair is keeping moisture!! it NEVER does that!!! i havnt even sealed! my EVOO is just chillin there sense i DC with silicone mix now idk wut to do with it :-/
anywho heres my starting pic


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Thanks, Hun. I wish I would just get faster at it. 5 hrs is too long


----------



## NYAmicas

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oooh, how do you lock and ban peoples????


 

She's a mod. She does it like a ninja too with the quickness.


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Thanks, Hun. I wish I would just get faster at it. 5 hrs is too long


 
Yeah that is a long time but I mean the results you got are well worth it...they look so moisturized and plump...


----------



## WAVES4DAYS

NYAmicas said:


> She's a mod. She does it like a ninja too with the quickness.




.............


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Well, I am calling it a night my fellow juicers. I am gonna eat my girl scout cookies (thin mint) and go to bed. Happy juicing and see y'all tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

NYAmicas said:


> She's a mod. She does it like a ninja too with the quickness.



oooh, a mod...  i thoughts she was one of us! i was like "i wants to lock stuff too!"  sorry... i'm slow  being a mod would make sense or you would have tards like me going "i dont like this thread! LOCK!"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Well, I am calling it a night my fellow juicers. I am gonna eat my girl scout cookies (thin mint) and go to bed. Happy juicing and see y'all tomorrow. Good night.


 

ok goodnight ohso and thank you


----------



## My Friend

OhSoOthentik said:


> Well, I am calling it a night my fellow juicers. I am gonna eat my girl scout cookies (thin mint) and go to bed. Happy juicing and see y'all tomorrow. Good night.


 

Mmmmmmmm......enjoy those cookies. Goodnight.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

it got quiet in here


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Oso left =( Iwanted to tell her iLike the twists... iwanted to post my PS but I don't have a computer =/


----------



## My Friend

Adora did you see my question in the thread regarding your hair and Jan 2011?


----------



## Firstborn2

Sorry I'm still trying to do 50/11 things at one time...but I'm still here.


----------



## Khaiya

i need sleep, sitting here rubbing my hair, its so soft and moisturized! I'm in a no trim challenge but i think the next time i trim i'll have nice blunt ends for a while thanks to the juice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Adora did you see my question in the thread regarding your hair and Jan 2011?


 
i dont think so , what page was it on, you know im still a lil dizzy


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

YOU BETTA NOT TRIM!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Mmmmmmmm......enjoy those cookies. Goodnight.


 
I'm jealous, I didn't see one frickin girl scout hustlin this yr...My coworker usually does them but she is tired of the mixup drama and being stiffed with to many boxes. Next year I better get some .


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Sorry I'm still trying to do 50/11 things at one time...but I'm still here.


 

im glad i have freinds like you firstborn, im glad your here.  and shout out to SmilingEle,OhSO, Chelz and myfriend, and the ladies i didnt name, but you know who you are, big THANK YOU!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

with that said 

_lets get it poppin _


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> it got quiet in here



You have me on here on google looking for more funny gifs...but I cant find any...


----------



## neeki

If it's not too late, can I join? I just bought a big bottle of World of Curls. I doing the braid challenge as well, and for the first time ever, I have breakage while wearing braids. I thought it was the Infusium 23, but I'm not sure. The World of Curls will be my new daily braid spray.


----------



## Khaiya

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YOU BETTA NOT TRIM!!!



Das what you get for being in 2 different challenges with the same person, watches u in one thread to make sure u dont cheat on the other one 

Dont worry, i dont have any plans to cut before i see APL an with The Juice i dont think i'll need to so i can probably keep going till BSL. We'll see after that.


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i dont think so , what page was it on, you know im still a lil dizzy


 

 Take a look at post #861


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> You have me on here on google looking for more funny gifs...but I cant find any...


 
lol i just use google 

eta: oh lol you just said you used google, im tripping


----------



## Firstborn2

Girl me either, I don't know how she does it, I was lookin last night and couldn't find anything but yt vids or The Juice...


----------



## Khaiya

Wow, we're almost up to 1000 posts already! By the time this challenge starts we'll need a new thread!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

im up watchin Kendra.. lookin at my HS bottle but I juiced earlier


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Take a look at post #861


 
 Dat's a hundred post ago, dang this thread was flying


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl me either, I don't know how she does it, I was lookin last night and couldn't find anything but yt vids or The Juice...


 

google not working out for you?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Congratulations Missy !!!! I see ya at DA HIPS!!!!
> 
> Adora, best guess on what length your hair will be on Jan 1 2011?


 

mmmm i think i will be tailbone or close to it, i hope!!!!!!!!

thanks!!


----------



## My Friend

Can the juice take us to the next level? Can we go from 

TWA to EL?
EL to NL?
NL to SL?
etc

What is your next step and are you claiming it with the juice?


----------



## Khaiya

i juiced twice today, was going for number 3 but my hair felt so good i didnt think i needed to.
"I do take you juice to be my lawfully wedded moisturizer, in thickness and in length, till death do us part."


----------



## Firstborn2

I just asked SO to hand me the S-curl, he get's up and hands me the S-curl and a green trash bag saying, use this to catch the excess juice


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> I just asked SO to hand me the S-curl, he get's up and hands me the S-curl and a green trash bag saying, use this to catch the excess juice


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> mmmm i think i will be tailbone or close to it, i hope!!!!!!!!
> 
> thanks!!


 
Girl you should go for TBL with all that thick hair, it will be phlyy.


----------



## My Friend

Khaiya said:


> Wow, we're almost up to 1000 posts already! By the time this challenge starts we'll need a new thread!!


 

Adora will you start a new thread or keep this one?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Can the juice take us to the next level? Can we go from
> 
> TWA to EL?
> EL to NL?
> NL to SL?
> etc
> 
> What is your next step and are you claiming it with the juice?


 
i would not be at my length if not for the juice, im sooo serious..... it keeps my hair on my head!!!!! and look, im bleached and relaxed!! i should have some breakage but i dont


----------



## My Friend

My Friend said:


> Can the juice take us to the next level? Can we go from
> 
> TWA to EL?
> EL to NL?
> NL to SL?
> etc
> 
> What is your next step and are you claiming it with the juice?


 
*Firstborn2 *what are you claiming at the end of the challenge?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Adora will you start a new thread or keep this one?


 
hummmm , i dont really know. what do yall think? should i?


----------



## Firstborn2

I say keep this one alive, this one is so much fun....


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Firstborn2 said:


> I just asked SO to hand me the S-curl, he get's up and hands me the S-curl and a green trash bag saying, _use this to catch the excess juice_



LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO omg I GUFFAWED @ this!!!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

ihope I get to bsl by July that's my birthday month!! iwanna get a weave as a PS but I needs mah juice


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I just asked SO to hand me the S-curl, he get's up and hands me the S-curl and a green trash bag saying, use this to catch the excess juice


 

ahahhahaha


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

LOL @ the excess juice hahahaaa


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> I say keep this one alive, this one is so much fun....


 

Ditto. I vote to keep this one too.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Khaiya said:


> Das what you get for being in 2 different challenges with the same person, watches u in one thread to make sure u dont cheat on the other one
> 
> Dont worry, i dont have any plans to cut before i see APL an with The Juice i dont think i'll need to so i can probably keep going till BSL. We'll see after that.




THATS RIGHT! i've got my eye on you!  and at the 1st sight of a possible cut I WILL RUN BACK TO THE CHALLENGE AND TELL ON YOU!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I say keep this one alive, this one is so much fun....


 

thanks, i was thinking the same thing  

FB, you having touble finding gifs you say?


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> google not working out for you?


 
I just couldn't find any funny ones like the ones you post 



My Friend said:


> *Firstborn2 *what are you claiming at the end of the challenge?


 
Hope to be BSL/BSB 



ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO omg I GUFFAWED @ this!!!!


 
Girl he's crazy


----------



## I Am So Blessed

FIRSTBORN, GOOGLE gifs animated, or funny animated gifs. you have to click on a few sites to find them tho


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora I went back to reread some of the post and you for got to add a few ppl to the challenge:
Sweetspirit86
gissellr78
H4irHappy
KaremelDiva 1978


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora I went back to reread some of the post and you for got to add a few ppl to the challenge:
> Sweetspirit86
> gissellr78
> H4irHappy
> KaremelDiva 1978


 
thank you soo much firstborn i was relieved when i saw this post becuase i got too frizzled and frustrated earlier that i skiped those people, they posted right in the mist of the bull $hit so i was like  "ima go back and add them later" and then i forgot, so  thank youuuuu.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

firstborn, mines looks like this sorta


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol ^^^^^ that told you absolutely nothing about the product lol. ohh man, i gotta get the name of it and where you can purchase it. im telling you firstborn im thrown off, you know why lol. ima get back i promise


----------



## Firstborn2

YaY thank you... oh wait what is the name maybe I can google it cuz the link is broken


----------



## mush211

AdoraAdora24 said:


> of course not, thanks for joining, you are on the list my dear!!


YAY!!!!!!!!!!! LIVE BY THE JUICE DIE BY THE JUICE!!!! Gotta pick up some worlds of curls


----------



## Firstborn2

It's all good sweetie no worries, we are all here enjoying ourselves.


----------



## Firstborn2

mush211 said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!! LIVE BY THE JUICE DIE BY THE JUICE!!!! Gotta pick up some worlds of curls


 
[email protected] Mush, when are you going to start?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

GOLD N HOT Thermal Spa Professional Conditioning Heat Cap (Model: GH3400)


_firstborn, this is the same exact one i have, lol i was excited that i just found this. _

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CCUQzAMwAg


----------



## Firstborn2

Thank you I'm about to go check it out now


----------



## My Friend

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I switched mine to Long Aid *Activator Gel for extra dry hair*....so far so good, and it works well prior to dry-wrapping my hair. I think the CFC Gold ay have a lil too much protein.


 

I think I will try this one when it gets warmer


----------



## I Am So Blessed

myfreind, lol i cant wait to see your starting pic!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i just made post 1000 ahahahahahaahah "juice power to the rescue!!" ahahaaha


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> myfreind, lol i cant wait to see your starting pic!!


 

Woooo chil.......I BC'D  in November but I too have always used the juice so I've had great retention.


----------



## Firstborn2

Thanks Adora I'm going to purchase one this week, it was sooo hot today, girl I'm telling you I couldn't do the hooded dryer it was killing me. This will come in handy during the hotter months.

It's time for me to shut it down, SO is calling I guess he need some me time. Congratulation lady on hitting 1000!!!


----------



## mush211

Firstborn2 said:


> [email protected] Mush, when are you going to start?


On the 1st. I've been using Worlds of Curls, which is a glycerin based moisturizer and I never new these sprays were called Jerri Juice


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> GOLD N HOT Thermal Spa Professional Conditioning Heat Cap (Model: GH3400)
> 
> 
> _firstborn, this is the same exact one i have, lol i was excited that i just found this. _
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...esult_group&ct=image&resnum=3&ved=0CCUQzAMwAg


 

Will this actually dry your hair as well?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Will this actually dry your hair as well?


 

no this wont dry, no air comes from this at all, its just as if you put a hot towel and wrapped it around you head. thats what this does, warms your head,


----------



## liloneonpc

AdoraAdora24 said:


> the water mix sounds like a great way to go


Thanks , I am going to try it.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Thanks Adora I'm going to purchase one this week, it was sooo hot today, girl I'm telling you I couldn't do the hooded dryer it was killing me. This will come in handy during the hotter months.
> 
> It's time for me to shut it down, SO is calling I guess he need some me time. Congratulation lady on hitting 1000!!!


 

your welcome


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> ihope I get to bsl by July that's my birthday month!! iwanna get a weave as a PS but I needs mah juice


 
You can still weave and juice girl...Just apply by rows instead of spraying.


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> no this wont dry, no air comes from this at all, its just as if you put a hot towel and wrapped it around you head. thats what this does, warms your head,


 

Is this a must have? Do you DC with this twice a week?


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> You can still weave and juice girl...Just apply by rows instead of spraying.


 

Uh Missy, your man is calling  We can hold the juice fort down  

Goodnight


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> no this wont dry, no air comes from this at all, its just as if you put a hot towel and wrapped it around you head. thats what this does, warms your head,


 
Adora one more thing before I go, how hot does it actually get, I don't see any favorable reviews, I don't need it to burn me, but I want to make sure it gets hot enough to penetrate.


----------



## My Friend

That fried chicken hair grease thread got me thinking about some chicken and waffles for breakfast


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Uh Missy, your man is calling  We can hold the juice fort down
> 
> Goodnight


 
 I know, he already said, don't come to bed getting jheri curl juice on the pillow cases, he's so romantic .


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> That fried chicken hair grease thread got me thinking about some chicken and waffles for breakfast


 
Girl you are crazy...and you wanna wait until I have to leave before you start acting up


----------



## My Friend

I'm going to get my juice on and then off to bed

smooches


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you are crazy...and you wanna wait until I have to leave before you start acting up


 firstborn cant tear herself away from this board lol lol , just like me lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora one more thing before I go, how hot does it actually get, I don't see any favorable reviews, I don't need it to burn me, but I want to make sure it gets hot enough to penetrate.


 

it get reallllll hot, but mines rightnow only gets warm, ihad it too long


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

Please sign me up. I have 2 " to shoulder length!!! Im not sure which juice to try yet. Im wearing braids under wigs!


----------



## Optimus_Prime

nana13 said:


> is our hair suppose to look wet?



yes.



neeki said:


> If it's not too late, can I join? I just bought a big bottle of *World of Curls*. I doing the braid challenge as well, and for the first time ever, I have breakage while wearing braids. I thought it was the Infusium 23, but I'm not sure. The *World of Curls* will be my new daily braid spray.



I have a big bottle of this that I bought out of curiosity, but I don't know what to do with it.  Do you just put it in a spray bottle and spray it on?
How do you like it?


----------



## g.lo

OMG, checked this thread yesterday before going to bed and this morning the amount of pages added!!!!! I think we are all going nut!
Adora, do you realize that you have started a global phenomenon
i was checking your fotki and your hair grow faster than weed.
it is amazing that your regimen is so simple, and I have decided to try it  on my daughter hair.
Adora please answer my question, with so much hair how do you manage low manipulation, do you twist/plaits at night time??? when you wake up in the morning do you brush your hair, do you wear any protective style? i just can't get my head around the low manipulation, with so much hair! 
Come girl spill the bean


----------



## I Am So Blessed

g.lo said:


> OMG, checked this thread yesterday before going to bed and this morning the amount of pages added!!!!! I think we are all going nut!
> Adora, do you realize that you have started a global phenomenon
> i was checking your fotki and your hair grow faster than weed.
> it is amazing that your regimen is so simple, and I have decided to try it on my daughter hair.
> Adora please answer my question, with so much hair how do you manage low manipulation, do you twist/plaits at night time??? when you wake up in the morning do you brush your hair, do you wear any protective style? i just can't get my head around the low manipulation, with so much hair!
> Come girl spill the bean


 
thank you, thank you!!! i really appreciate this post!!  and as far as the hair goes, i dont do nothing to it. lol. right now its in two pig tails twisted with my bangs all messed up in the front,  i dont do noting to it really. its just a big cloud following lol . it grows really fast toooo , like a chia pet!! , ill be HL way before i thought! i dont know what else to say, yesterday in glass i had a side pony with my bangs curled in the front (looking like a little girl as usual ) today i had it in a bun for a minute and now its in the pig tails lol


----------



## dyh080

lamaravilla said:


> Dear Juicers,
> 
> 
> I see you're all enthusiastic about your Jheri Juice challenge. That's cool. I can't help but worry about you though. Please check the ingredients of your products? Check to see if there's anything flammable in them? Because, MJ was a juicer and we all know what happened to him At least stay away from open flames or sparks or something. I'd feel awful if one of you showed up talking about how you're posting from the burn ward
> 
> 
> 
> Love,
> 
> lamara



Deleted.....saw this issue was already resolved??


----------



## ms.blue

Just checking in, I juiced this morning.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> OHSOO girl your twist are gorgeous





MiiSS kECiia said:


> Oso left =( Iwanted to tell her iLike the twists... iwanted to post my PS but I don't have a computer =/



Thanks Keciia. I don't stay gone for too long. Glad you like them.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm jealous, I didn't see one frickin girl scout hustlin this yr...My coworker usually does them but she is tired of the mixup drama and being stiffed with to many boxes. Next year I better get some .




I got mine from a co-worker. If I find anyone else selling them I will let you know and I can send you some.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

GM Ladies:
Just checking in.  I juiced me and dd's hair last night and I baggied for about an hour before tying my cornrows down with a satin scarf.  I've seen various posts from other ladies who juice and baggy 24/7.  I just wanted to know if anyone in this thread was doing it and how effective have they noticed it for their hair?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

My Friend said:


> KaramelDiva1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in!! I have a homemade leave-in w/S-curl, water and NTM that I can now use daily since I have a protective style going. I'll incorporate using S-curl alone, b/c it works wonders for retaining length and healthy ends. *It got me from SL to APL* with baggying my ends and protective styling only. Now that I'm transitioning in this pixie cut, its much easier to use S-curl and baggy my entire head.
> 
> How quickly did it grow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend,
> I'm sorry I just found this.  IMO SL to APL was my fastest growth spurt, it took me about 7 months.  APL to BSL, I never reached, I got close, but my ends thinned out terribly, b/c I got hooked on wearing my hair down, instead of continuing to bun.  I have an APL pic, I'm looking for an SL pic.  My APL pic on here shows my length attained from Ayurvedic powders in tea rinses.  Will post an update here when I find those pics, it will give me an exact timeline.
Click to expand...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

SmilingElephant said:


> Your avi is gonna make me chop my hair off!!! I am LOVING that style!! So pretty!!


 

Smiling Elephant, thank you for the compliments!! I would gladly trade with you right now!! LOL.  I love the cut and the highlights, but now I'm ready to grow this thing out and its a tough stage to do that in.  The summer cut bug always "bites" me.    It's crazy how scissor happy I can get when the short shorts and summer dress come out.   That's why I know I will BC before Labor Day Weekend.


----------



## Khaiya

Goodness, dont ya'll sleep? I went to bed at midnight thinking "yeah, its slowing down in here so i can go to bed," i wake up an there's 3 more pages right thru the nite! Ya'll dont play no way no how

I'm hoping the juice can get me to APL, i have 1.25 inches to get there so let's see if i work really hard and do wat i know i should, if i can get there by the end of this challenge, that would be GREAT!


----------



## NikkiGirl

Am I doing something wrong. My hair really doesn't feel that moisturized. I got the one in the gold bottle. Any recs would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## g.lo

I Just caught myself talking to an imaginary friend about the juice!!!!!:superbanana:
See what this thread is doing to me, and i even dream about it


----------



## fancypants007

AdoraAdora24 said:


> when i rollerset i always use juice, i add it to my spray bottle with lotta body,



I rollerset yesterday using 1/3 CFCG and then added water and lottabody according to directions on bottle, 2-3 parts water to 1 part lottabody. I filled up my spray bottle 1/3 full with CFCG and then added water mixed with lottabody. I rolled my hair, sit under dryer for 40 minutes, and when I took down my hair much later than day, my hair was very soft. I don't know how to rollerset that well, but my hair was full, soft and even though it was still wet in some places, it was soft.


----------



## Eritreladiee

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> That's odd...I've had 3 bottles of Scurl. 2 from sallys and one from walmart and none of them ever had mineral oil or petrolatum in their erplexed



Oh ok, then probably I'm mistaken and it was another product.


----------



## Khaiya

NikkiGirl said:


> Am I doing something wrong. My hair really doesn't feel that moisturized. I got the one in the gold bottle. Any recs would be helpful. Thanks.



Do you dilute it? I think some ladies were saying it works better diluted? I dunno cause i use mine straight but then again i use S-Curl and Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist so i have no experience with the CFCG. Maybe you should try one of the other juices? I dunno.


----------



## CoutureMe06

Hi! I would like to join...Can you have single braids with extensions and juice?? Which would you recommend. 

I've been using taliah waajid protective mist bodifier at least once a day and coconut oil to seal. Lightly co-wash when needed to get rid of build up. 

I've also been using Boundless Tresses (not lately bc I forget) but I added sweet almond oil and pepermint that I use 2-3 times a week. I cowash to get rid of the dryness and built up from that. 

I've been wearing my braids for 1 month and a few days but it looks like I've been wearing them for 3. I have an inch of growth so far and plan to take down the end of April. I plan to get the BKT to stretch my curls. 

I did the BC in December. I don't measure my hair so I don't know how long it is. I know when I blew it out before getting the braids it really stretched. I'm going to start taking pictures and will make a thread.

I believe I am 3C/4A.
Thanks guys!


----------



## BostonMaria

Adora, I love your new siggie! I have to admit, your hair has just grown like a weed since your dance off first post LMAO  There must be something to that juice.  Maybe I'll give it a try in the summer time when my hair is co-washed daily.


----------



## lamaria211

ok so heres my start


----------



## babyleaf

I know I am late but this is good...real good.

I was in the bss about 2 months ago and ran across a juicy juice, said to my self..why not. 

I love it....my hair feels ultra moisturized......but I have to say, that phrase made me laugh out loud...

"live by the juice, die by the juice!" 

seriously, you guys are funny!!!!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

Morning friends,

I juiced last night with glycerine & water. I also went into the bathroom after my roommate had gotten out of the shower and I could feel my hair and da juice soaking in the moisture in the air.  I did 3 braids- the first one I juiced and braided before going in the bathroom, the other 2 I did in the bathroom.

My hair feels moisturized all over (my kinkiest areas needed a juice touch up this AM).

The one I did before going in the bathroom (1st photo) looks the smoothest (usually it's the other one):

 

Looks darker & more moisturized in real life, but you get the picture...


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

I took the plunge and purchased a bottle of S-curl based on the recommendations of one of my hair idols "Toy"...I'm not going to officially join the challenge but I'm going to give this a try and follow along with you ladies...

Good Luck and HHG!!!


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Question: Do any of you ladies use the "jheri juice" on wash days? Like right after you wash?


----------



## Enyo

NikkiGirl said:


> Am I doing something wrong. My hair really doesn't feel that moisturized. I got the one in the gold bottle. Any recs would be helpful. Thanks.



CFC Gold doesn't work alone for me either. I use ORS Shea Butter first an then juice on top of that. It makes my hair really soft shiny. Try using your moisturizer (not an oil) first and then mist your hair with the juice.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

AvaSpeaks said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies use the "jheri juice" on wash days? Like right after you wash?



I do. I wash, DC, squeeze out excess water, then juice.


----------



## Ozma

Okay AdoraAdora, let meeee in thisssss challengeeeee!

I got my juice mix ready and I will start after DCing today. I'm using CFCG/ water/Alba moisturizing cond. daily.


----------



## seemegrow

Add me to the list i''m going for broke


----------



## Blessed2bless

KittyMeowMeow said:


> I do. I wash, DC, squeeze out excess water, then juice.


 This is what i do except I don't wash. I'm in braids so I dc 4 to 6 hours with baggy and rinse, squeeze out water, then spray with Inf. 23, juice w/ CFC no drip and then seal with brx braid spray. I did this last night.


----------



## BostonMaria

babyleaf said:


> I know I am late but this is good...real good.
> 
> I was in the bss about 2 months ago *and ran across a juicy juice*, said to my self..why not.
> 
> I love it....my hair feels ultra moisturized......but I have to say, that phrase made me laugh out loud...
> 
> "live by the juice, die by the juice!"
> 
> seriously, you guys are funny!!!!


----------



## Sapphire_chic

Your hair looks great kittymeowmeow, very moisturised.
May I ask waht ratio of water to glycerin you use? I'm going to be making my own juice too!


----------



## boundlessbeauty

the "JUICE" is my new hair crack!  Why wasn't I using this all along??? My hair LOVES this stuff. Big Shout Out to AdoraAdora24 for this one!


----------



## Firstborn2

NikkiGirl said:


> Am I doing something wrong. My hair really doesn't feel that moisturized. I got the one in the gold bottle. Any recs would be helpful. Thanks.


 
The gold bottle didn't work for me, I had to switch to S-curl, try adding water and maybe some oil if not, then you may have to try another brand.



AdoraAdora24 said:


> it get reallllll hot, but mines rightnow only gets warm, ihad it too long


 
Just ordered it, can't wait!



KittyMeowMeow said:


> Morning friends,
> 
> I juiced last night with glycerine & water. I also went into the bathroom after my roommate had gotten out of the shower and I could feel my hair and da juice soaking in the moisture in the air.  I did 3 braids- the first one I juiced and braided before going in the bathroom, the other 2 I did in the bathroom.
> 
> My hair feels moisturized all over (my kinkiest areas needed a juice touch up this AM).
> 
> The one I did before going in the bathroom (1st photo) looks the smoothest (usually it's the other one):
> 
> View attachment 62368 View attachment 62370
> 
> Looks darker & more moisturized in real life, but you get the picture...


 
Your braid out is so pretty.



AvaSpeaks said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies use the "jheri juice" on wash days? Like right after you wash?


 
I use mine on wash days, I wait until the water dries out a lil before I add it to my hair.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

Sapphire_chic said:


> Your hair looks great kittymeowmeow, very moisturised.
> May I ask waht ratio of water to glycerin you use? I'm going to be making my own juice too!



Thanks Firstborn & Sapphire! I am not sure about the ratio since I just eye it- I am def going to start measuring though because sometimes it turns out better than others! If I had to guess, I'd say 1 tsp glycerine to 1 cup water this time. I wonder what other ladies do...I think they might use more glycerine? I heard someone say 4 parts water to 1 part glycerine. I might try more glycerine next time since I had to get my hair pretty wet before the ends felt smooth/slick. What ratio do other homemade juicers use?

Also, everyone - how do you know when you are "juiced"?


----------



## Tif392002

im not officially in the challenge, but im following along. cuz i use the cfc gold on my 2 yr old son fro. and so far it the only thing that keeps his curls and kinks moisturise thur ought the day...


----------



## Sapphire_chic

Thanks for the info KittyMM, I was thinking 1/2 and 1/2! lol plus I want to add aloe juice/gel from a plant I have. I'm defo leaning more towards that 4:1 water glycerin ratio


----------



## afrikurl

AvaSpeaks said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies use the "jheri juice" on wash days? Like right after you wash?


 
I normally add it on my twists followed by shea butter and castor oil. Yesterday I just put the juices and my hair was dry later. I think it is buildable and after several applications you get the effect. i rejuiced last night with my JCC and slept. this morning it feels like normal


----------



## My Friend

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> I took the plunge and purchased a bottle of S-curl based on the recommendations of one of my hair idols "Toy"...I'm not going to officially join the challenge but I'm going to give this a try and follow along with you ladies...
> 
> Good Luck and HHG!!!


 
Good to have you unofficially aboard!


----------



## fancypants007

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok ok im done detangling becuase its fricken impossible to 100% detangle. my hair is 65% detangled right now and i dont currr no more!!! ill finish it tomorrow!! does anybody else have a hard time detangling??? id really like to know, does your hair start to dread up 30mins after you detangle??



I use to have a hard time, especially around the parts that were underprocessed. But when I was prepooing with aloe vera gel (I no longer prepoo, I DC for at least 8 hours and I add aloe vera gel to my conditioner) my hair is becoming alot more manageable. I wanted to give you an update when I used ORS and aloe vera gel together as a DC. I noticed as I was applying this mixture to my dry hair, it made my hair soaking wet. I applied my plastic cap and wig and went off to work. When I came home 10 hours later, I rinsed out and i had little white specks all in my hair. I don't know if my proportions were not right, or if the aloe vera gel was bad. I couldn't figure it out because I have been prepooing with aloe vera gel for at least 6 weeks and I had no problem. This was the first time i have ever added it to conditioner and the first time I ever used ORS replenishing pak. I used equal parts of each. Anyhow, I am trying to get these white specks out of my hair which is not an easy task. I did a DC Saturday overnight and this time I used 1T aloe vera gel and added it to 4T of le kair aloe conditioner and I had no problem. I'm sharing this with you because if you use aloe vera gel start off using only 1T added to conditioner. With all that hair you have, I don't want you to be struggling with little white specks all in your hair. I love love love aloe vera gel because I've noticed good things happening to my hair and one of them is less detangling, more manageable hair.


----------



## My Friend

Khaiya said:


> Goodness, dont ya'll sleep? I went to bed at midnight thinking "yeah, its slowing down in here so i can go to bed," i wake up an there's 3 more pages right thru the nite! Ya'll dont play no way no how
> 
> *I'm hoping the juice can get me to APL, i have 1.25 inches to get there so let's see if i work really hard and do wat i know i should, if i can get there by the end of this challenge, that would be GREAT!*




I think you will make. I've used it for years and always had wonderful growth but it was always cut off by SHS.


----------



## SignatureBeauty

I use my Juice right after I wash or co wash, it is my main and only moisturizer that I can use.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

morning ladies!! am I the only one usin JUST JUiCE?


----------



## BlackHairDiva

I'm in... I will do this challenge. I use it like crazy for bunning.


----------



## My Friend

g.lo said:


> I Just caught myself talking to an imaginary friend about the juice!!!!!:superbanana:
> See what this thread is doing to me, and i even dream about it


----------



## RockCreak

I want in.... I wanna juice tooo!


----------



## My Friend

BlackHairDiva said:


> I'm in... I will do this challenge. I use it like crazy for bunning.


 

:welcome3:


----------



## Khaiya

MiiSS kECiia said:


> morning ladies!! am I the only one usin JUST JUiCE?



I'm just using juice now too, giving the oil a break cuz it always makes my face or my back break out in pimples so i'm seeing if i use just juice if the acne will stop. If i feel like i need to seal though i will.


----------



## My Friend

RockCreak said:


> I want in.... I wanna juice tooo!


----------



## Taleah2009

Adora.. the new pic in your siggy is fly chica!


----------



## My Friend

Ozma said:


> Okay AdoraAdora, let meeee in thisssss challengeeeee!
> 
> I got my juice mix ready and I will start after DCing today. I'm using CFCG/ water/Alba moisturizing cond. daily.


 

:welcome3:


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

you're so friendly MyFriend.. (I was gonna put MF lol) I Like you!! 

new challengers... welcome to the juicy side !! *muhahahaaa*


----------



## My Friend

seemegrow said:


> Add me to the list i''m going for broke


----------



## soonergirl

ok ladies add me please.... ok im too tired to go thru this wonderful thread, other than the jheri juice do i need to add anything else???? thanks bunches!!!


----------



## My Friend

soonergirl said:


> ok ladies add me please.... ok im too tired to go thru this wonderful thread, other than the jheri juice do i need to add anything else???? thanks bunches!!!


 

 :welcome3:

You don't have to add anything else at all. Starting pics on April 1.


----------



## twinkletoes17

I washed and DC'ed yesterday. Used my juice concoction as a leave-in! Just sprayed liberally and bunned last night. This morning, my hair was showing me some affection  Soft, moisturized, supple, mmmm....


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

*


CoutureMe06 said:



			Hi! I would like to join...Can you have single braids with extensions and juice?? Which would you recommend.
		
Click to expand...

*


CoutureMe06 said:


> I have had much success using S-curl while I had microbraids and my dd currently has individual box braids and I juice her braids too.  However, I used S-curl with NTM Silk Touch Leave In and water.  Its a great moisturizer that grew my hair and kept it from terrible shedding and 0 breakage when the braids were removed.  I don't think you'll have any problems using your choice of "juice" alone either.  You may want to try and small portion first, I can only vouch for S-curl.
> 
> Hope that helps!


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> you're so friendly MyFriend.. (I was gonna put MF lol) I Like you!!
> 
> new challengers... welcome to the juicy side !! *muhahahaaa*


 

Hi Miss Keciia, 

Thank you! I like friendly, positive and happy people. I like you too


----------



## Sapphire_chic

Adora I think you missed me  or  maybe my first post was indecisive but I want in!  lol


----------



## My Friend

Sapphire_chic said:


> Adora I think you missed me  or maybe my first post was indecisive but I want in!  lol


----------



## Firstborn2

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Thanks Firstborn & Sapphire! I am not sure about the ratio since I just eye it- I am def going to start measuring though because sometimes it turns out better than others! If I had to guess, I'd say 1 tsp glycerine to 1 cup water this time. I wonder what other ladies do...I think they might use more glycerine? I heard someone say 4 parts water to 1 part glycerine. I might try more glycerine next time since I had to get my hair pretty wet before the ends felt smooth/slick. What ratio do other homemade juicers use?
> 
> Also, everyone - how do you know when you are "juiced"?


 
I should really try making my own juice as well, maybe my SO will stop calling me Jheri Curl 



MiiSS kECiia said:


> morning ladies!! am I the only one usin JUST JUiCE?


 
Naw, I'm only juicing as well.


----------



## lacreolegurl

Adora - Please add me too!  I just picked up the Hawaiian Silky.  This will go well with the co-wash challenge I'm in.  Thanks!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

That's it I'm joining too, but I won't have time to buy this stuff till the weekend.  Adora add me please to this juicing nonsense LOLOLOL

I have to read 1000+ posts to figure out how to even do this.  I've never bought this stuff before. I'm all confused on how to mix this. It doesn't help that the Soul Glo guy keeps distracting me


----------



## Khaiya

^yeah, that Soul Glo guy and Darrel are VERY distracting!!


----------



## brebre928

BostonMaria said:


> That's it I'm joining too, but I won't have time to buy this stuff till the weekend. Adora add me please to this juicing nonsense LOLOLOL
> 
> I have to read 1000+ posts to figure out how to even do this. I've never bought this stuff before. I'm all confused on how to mix this. It doesn't help that the Soul Glo guy keeps distracting me


----------



## Firstborn2

BostonMaria said:


> That's it I'm joining too, but I won't have time to buy this stuff till the weekend. Adora add me please to this juicing nonsense LOLOLOL
> 
> I have to read 1000+ posts to figure out how to even do this. I've never bought this stuff before. I'm all confused on how to mix this. It doesn't help that the Soul Glo guy keeps distracting me


 
Yay the Juicers broke Bossy down she's one of us now


----------



## brebre928

@Firstborn, LMAO at your Siggy...where did you get that from?????


----------



## My Friend

BostonMaria said:


> That's it I'm joining too, but I won't have time to buy this stuff till the weekend. Adora add me please to this juicing nonsense LOLOLOL
> 
> I have to read 1000+ posts to figure out how to even do this. I've never bought this stuff before. I'm all confused on how to mix this. It doesn't help that the Soul Glo guy keeps distracting me


 

:welcome3:


----------



## My Friend

lacreolegurl said:


> Adora - Please add me too! I just picked up the Hawaiian Silky. This will go well with the co-wash challenge I'm in. Thanks!!!


 

:welcome3:


----------



## Firstborn2

lacreolegurl said:


> Adora - Please add me too! I just picked up the Hawaiian Silky. This will go well with the co-wash challenge I'm in. Thanks!!!


 
 lcg, i'm also in the cowash challenge, I think both chellenges compliment each other as well.


----------



## dyh080

Just remembered that another reason I originally posed the question of jheri juice retention.....there is a thread in the forum BlackHairPlanet where I believe it is the moderator experimented with this.  It didn't get NEARLY as much support as on this forum but you can read about her results and what others had to say.

 I was unable to post a link but go to BlackHairPlanet.com and search "jheri growth".


----------



## kbragg

WHEW! Finally caught up! I'm juicin and my braids feel so soft and supple I'm juicin da kids too Watching the yarn braid tutorials with the white lady brought shame upon me Gotta get my girl's hair game back on track 

Oh and Baby Hulk is down with the juice too. Why he run and grab the spray bottle when I put the Soul Glo video on? The only non juicer in the house is DH He feels so left out! Do they make a juice for white people?


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

kbragg said:


> WHEW! Finally caught up! I'm juicin and my braids feel so soft and supple I'm juicin da kids too Watching the yarn braid tutorials with the white lady brought shame upon me Gotta get my girl's hair game back on track
> 
> Oh and Baby Hulk is down with the juice too. Why he run and grab the spray bottle when I put the Soul Glo video on? The only non juicer in the house is DH He feels so left out! Do they make a juice for white people?



Funny you say this because I came here to tell this story:

My bff/roommate/fellow hair journeyer is Native American/Mexican/white with thick, long type 2a hair. She is on LHC and we try things we hear about from each other. She tried The Juice while I was braiding my hair after her shower. She braided her hair for the night, and woke up with the most gorgeous beachy waves. Now she's wondering if she should join the challenge...

I could barely focus while we were doing yoga thinking about how if she posts about this on LHC we might see white ladies, asian ladies, etc getting Juiced.  Truly, Juice may unite us all as one people...


----------



## My Friend

kbragg said:


> WHEW! Finally caught up! I'm juicin and my braids feel so soft and supple I'm juicin da kids too Watching the yarn braid tutorials with the white lady brought shame upon me Gotta get my girl's hair game back on track
> 
> Oh and Baby Hulk is down with the juice too. Why he run and grab the spray bottle when I put the Soul Glo video on? The only non juicer in the house is DH He feels so left out! *Do they make a juice for white people?*




STOP IT!!!


----------



## My Friend

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Funny you say this because I came here to tell this story:
> 
> My bff/roommate/fellow hair journeyer is Native American/Mexican/white with thick, long type 2a hair. She is on LHC and we try things we hear about from each other. She tried The Juice while I was braiding my hair after her shower. She braided her hair for the night, and woke up with the most gorgeous beachy waves. Now she's wondering if she should join the challenge...
> 
> I could barely focus while we were doing yoga thinking about how if she posts about this on LHC we might see white ladies, asian ladies, etc getting Juiced.  *Truly, Juice may unite us all as one people...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> eace_sm:AND Power to the Juice People


----------



## AvaSpeaks

KittyMeowMeow said:


> I do. I wash, DC, squeeze out excess water, then juice.


 
Okay I'm gonna do start to do this too. I usually do it the remaining 6 days after wash day and then use other products for wash days. But I guess it would be good for wash days. I was just worried if it would be as effective on wet hair as it is on my dry hair erplexed


----------



## AvaSpeaks

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Funny you say this because I came here to tell this story:
> 
> My bff/roommate/fellow hair journeyer is Native American/Mexican/white with thick, long type 2a hair. She is on LHC and we try things we hear about from each other. She tried The Juice while I was braiding my hair after her shower. She braided her hair for the night, and woke up with the most gorgeous beachy waves. Now she's wondering if she should join the challenge...
> 
> I could barely focus while we were doing yoga thinking about how if she posts about this on LHC we might see white ladies, asian ladies, etc getting Juiced.  Truly, Juice may unite us all as one people...


 
Is her hair Type 2a Thick or something? I would think she wouldn't have any problems with hair retention wity Type 2 hair  

If not, then expose her to the "juice"!


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> WHEW! Finally caught up! I'm juicin and my braids feel so soft and supple I'm juicin da kids too Watching the yarn braid tutorials with the white lady brought shame upon me Gotta get my girl's hair game back on track
> 
> Oh and Baby Hulk is down with the juice too. Why he run and grab the spray bottle when I put the Soul Glo video on? The only non juicer in the house is DH He feels so left out! Do they make a juice for white people?


 
This made me laugh . Atleast your family is willing to participate. My family just yell out, Hey Jheri Curl everytime they see me walk by .


----------



## *Happily Me*

just stopping by to show support.  I used to use the juice on my hair a lot   I was a big fan of Care Free Curl, in fact, i still have some leftover.

I don't use it anymore and I make my own modified juice.  

Olive oil
coconut oil
glycerin
caster oil
fragrance

Adora, i heart your hair and your attitude.  and I love how your threads get some much attention.  You're doing something right and it shows all in that beautiful hair you have.  Go girl!


----------



## Khaiya

kbragg said:


> WHEW! Finally caught up! I'm juicin and my braids feel so soft and supple I'm juicin da kids too Watching the yarn braid tutorials with the white lady brought shame upon me Gotta get my girl's hair game back on track
> 
> Oh and Baby Hulk is down with the juice too. Why *he run and grab the spray bottle when I put the Soul Glo video on*? The only non juicer in the house is DH He feels so left out! Do they make a juice for white people?



 That killed it for me!! Sounds like you watch the Soul Glo video pretty often.



AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay I'm gonna do start to do this too. I usually do it the remaining 6 days after wash day and then use other products for wash days. But I guess it would be good for wash days. I was just worried if it would be as effective on wet hair as it is on my dry hair erplexed



Girl juice is good whenever you want to use it!!! It is THE JUICE after all!!


----------



## Khaiya

If even white people are gonna be on the juice, you all better run out really quick and stock up, we're gonna have a juice shortage pretty quick up in here!!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

My Friend said:


> eace_sm:AND Power to the Juice People






AvaSpeaks said:


> Is her hair Type 2a Thick or something? I would think she wouldn't have any problems with hair retention wity Type 2 hair
> 
> If not, then expose her to the "juice"!



Oh, she has no problems with retention...what she did was more of a "spritzing" as opposed to a full "juicing" and it made her hair much wavier. It sort of activated the curl, if you will.



AvaSpeaks said:


> Okay I'm gonna do start to do this too. I usually do it the remaining 6 days after wash day and then use other products for wash days. But I guess it would be good for wash days. I was just worried if it would be as effective on wet hair as it is on my dry hair erplexed



 This sounds great! I know that just using Juice and not a separate leave in helped with my product buildup issues. My hair feels sooo much softer and bouncier


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Is this a must have? Do you DC with this twice a week?


 
yes this is a must have for me  i need heat to DC and this is the only way i can use heat with out hot air..... its comfy and convenient you can easily take it to another room, and sleep withit on!!! and yup, i use this every time i DC


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

*Happily Me* said:


> just stopping by to show support.  I used to use the juice on my hair a lot   I was a big fan of Care Free Curl, in fact, i still have some leftover.
> 
> I don't use it anymore and I make my own modified juice.
> 
> Olive oil
> coconut oil
> glycerin
> caster oil
> fragrance
> 
> Adora, i heart your hair and your attitude.  and I love how your threads get some much attention.  You're doing something right and it shows all in that beautiful hair you have.  Go girl!



HappilyMe- you are too cute! And I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair! How did you achieve the look you have in your siggie? And I agree- this challenge is so awesome! Thank you thank you Adora for starting this! This is my first challenge and I love it!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Khaiya said:


> Goodness*, dont ya'll sleep?* I went to bed at midnight thinking "yeah, its slowing down in here so i can go to bed," i wake up an there's 3 more pages right thru the nite! Ya'll dont play no way no how
> 
> I'm hoping the juice can get me to APL, i have 1.25 inches to get there so let's see if i work really hard and do wat i know i should, if i can get there by the end of this challenge, that would be GREAT!


 

_mmmmmmmm [email protected]_

_just juice will get you were you need to be khaiya, dont worry, youll retain.....youll retain_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NikkiGirl said:


> Am I doing something wrong. My hair really doesn't feel that moisturized. I got the one in the gold bottle. Any recs would be helpful. Thanks.


 

i think the gold formula is too heavy for your hair, you will probably need a light juice, like s curl


----------



## I Am So Blessed

CoutureMe06 said:


> Hi! I would like to join...Can you have single braids with extensions and juice?? Which would you recommend.
> 
> I've been using taliah waajid protective mist bodifier at least once a day and coconut oil to seal. Lightly co-wash when needed to get rid of build up.
> 
> I've also been using Boundless Tresses (not lately bc I forget) but I added sweet almond oil and pepermint that I use 2-3 times a week. I cowash to get rid of the dryness and built up from that.
> 
> I've been wearing my braids for 1 month and a few days but it looks like I've been wearing them for 3. I have an inch of growth so far and plan to take down the end of April. I plan to get the BKT to stretch my curls.
> 
> I did the BC in December. I don't measure my hair so I don't know how long it is. I know when I blew it out before getting the braids it really stretched. I'm going to start taking pictures and will make a thread.
> 
> I believe I am 3C/4A.
> Thanks guys!


 
_thank you for joining, you are added!! and of course you can juice while having braids. firstborn2 is also doing this . you might have to dilute a juice and use a spray bottle  _

_weave, braids, dont matter..... you can still juice _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> Adora, I love your new siggie! I have to admit, your hair has just grown like a weed since your dance off first post LMAO There must be something to that juice. Maybe I'll give it a try in the summer time when my hair is co-washed daily.


 

_hey thanks bostonMaria, this means alot!! *adora secretly thinking* "i knew bostonMaria wanted to juice"_

_smooches!!_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Morning friends,
> 
> I juiced last night with glycerine & water. I also went into the bathroom after my roommate had gotten out of the shower and I could feel my hair and da juice soaking in the moisture in the air.  I did 3 braids- the first one I juiced and braided before going in the bathroom, the other 2 I did in the bathroom.
> 
> My hair feels moisturized all over (my kinkiest areas needed a juice touch up this AM).
> 
> The one I did before going in the bathroom (1st photo) looks the smoothest (usually it's the other one):
> 
> View attachment 62368 View attachment 62370
> 
> Looks darker & more moisturized in real life, but you get the picture...


 

_thanks girl!! this post is appreciated , love ya hair btw..._


----------



## I Am So Blessed

AvaSpeaks said:


> Question: Do any of you ladies use the "jheri juice" on wash days? Like right after you wash?


 _i actually wait for myhair to dry and than pour on the juice,. my hair drys in 30mins_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ozma said:


> Okay AdoraAdora, let meeee in thisssss challengeeeee!
> 
> I got my juice mix ready and I will start after DCing today. I'm using CFCG/ water/Alba moisturizing cond. daily.


 

_welcome!!!!! thanks for joining_


----------



## Khaiya

I tried the juice on towel dried hair a few weeks ago and it was GREAT, my hair dried so soft and no tangles or anything. Usually anything i put in my hair when it's damp just gets sucked up and my hair is a mess by the time it dries but it stayed moisturized when i tried it with the juice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


>


 
_lol lol  i thought of this too as i read her post lol!! i got thirsty _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

msnetta said:


> the "JUICE" is my new hair crack!  Why wasn't I using this all along??? My hair LOVES this stuff. Big Shout Out to AdoraAdora24 for this one!


 
_thanks lady!!!!! i guess i slipped into this forum riding on my juice... _

_ok that was corny _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

fancypants007 said:


> I use to have a hard time, especially around the parts that were underprocessed. But when I was prepooing with aloe vera gel (I no longer prepoo, I DC for at least 8 hours and I add aloe vera gel to my conditioner) my hair is becoming alot more manageable. I wanted to give you an update when I used ORS and aloe vera gel together as a DC. I noticed as I was applying this mixture to my dry hair, it made my hair soaking wet. I applied my plastic cap and wig and went off to work. When I came home 10 hours later, I rinsed out and i had little white specks all in my hair. I don't know if my proportions were not right, or if the aloe vera gel was bad. I couldn't figure it out because I have been prepooing with aloe vera gel for at least 6 weeks and I had no problem. This was the first time i have ever added it to conditioner and the first time I ever used ORS replenishing pak. I used equal parts of each. Anyhow, I am trying to get these white specks out of my hair which is not an easy task. I did a DC Saturday overnight and this time I used 1T aloe vera gel and added it to 4T of le kair aloe conditioner and I had no problem. I'm sharing this with you because if you use aloe vera gel start off using only 1T added to conditioner. With all that hair you have, I don't want you to be struggling with little white specks all in your hair. I love love love aloe vera gel because I've noticed good things happening to my hair and one of them is less detangling, more manageable hair.


 
_woooooh, thanks for that information!! i thought it was going to be a better combo than that!! thanks for the heads up. how to you feel about DC'ing on dry hair?_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MiiSS kECiia said:


> morning ladies!! am I the only one usin JUST JUiCE?


 

_lol nope, im also using "just juice" no added oils or leave-ins, my hair does good this way,_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Taleah2009 said:


> Adora.. the new pic in your siggy is fly chica!


 

_thank you!~!! lately i just decided to show myself to lhcf, becuase its only right . _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

soonergirl said:


> ok ladies add me please.... ok im too tired to go thru this wonderful thread, other than the jheri juice do i need to add anything else???? thanks bunches!!!


 

_WELCOME!!_

_nope, you only have to juice "live by the juice, die by the juice" basicly_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lacreolegurl said:


> Adora - Please add me too! I just picked up the Hawaiian Silky. This will go well with the co-wash challenge I'm in. Thanks!!!


 _thanks for joining!! you are added _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> That's it I'm joining too, but I won't have time to buy this stuff till the weekend. Adora add me please to this juicing nonsense LOLOLOL
> 
> I have to read 1000+ posts to figure out how to even do this. I've never bought this stuff before. I'm all confused on how to mix this. It doesn't help that the Soul Glo guy keeps distracting me


 
_ahahahaha <--joyful laughter, i kneww youd joined :trampolin<-and the cheerleaders sing "maria maria maria"_

_and its simple, buy a juice, put in on your head, thats all lol_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Khaiya said:


> ^yeah, that Soul Glo guy and Darrel are VERY distracting!!


 
i love darrel!! cuz he know he  the Sh!t


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Yay the Juicers broke Bossy down she's one of us now


 _and thats all im saying ^^^^^^^ !!_

_we broke her downnnn!! Maria betta juice like shes spose too!! *calms down_ ahahahahahahah


----------



## NikkiGirl

Adora, I like your highlights. Did you do those yourself?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

Ok ladies.....bump it I'm in.....I used my juice for the first time last night and today my NG is so moist, my hair feels great!!!

last length check Dec 09:





Airdried shot from March 10, 2010:




I'm not relaxing until mid to late Aug, but I'll go to the shop and get my hair flat ironed for the length check at the end of June...


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^LOL she is going to kill us when she comes back in here, hahahaha


----------



## I Am So Blessed

kbragg said:


> WHEW! Finally caught up! I'm juicin and my braids feel so soft and supple I'm juicin da kids too Watching the yarn braid tutorials with the white lady brought shame upon me Gotta get my girl's hair game back on track
> 
> Oh and Baby Hulk is down with the juice too. Why he run and grab the spray bottle when I put the Soul Glo video on? The only non juicer in the house is DH He feels so left out! Do they make a juice for white people?


 
_and the audiance cheers:__And the Award for "cutest post" goes to kbragg!!!_


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Tif392002 said:


> im not officially in the challenge, but im following along. cuz i use the cfc gold on my 2 yr old son fro. and so far it the only thing that keeps his curls and kinks moisturise thur ought the day...




I used to use it on my son also. He was the only baby at nursery school with "The Juice"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Happily Me* said:


> just stopping by to show support. I used to use the juice on my hair a lot  I was a big fan of Care Free Curl, in fact, i still have some leftover.
> 
> I don't use it anymore and I make my own modified juice.
> 
> Olive oil
> coconut oil
> glycerin
> caster oil
> fragrance
> 
> Adora, i heart your hair and your attitude. and I love how your threads get some much attention. You're doing something right and it shows all in that beautiful hair you have. Go girl!


 
_awwwww, thank youuuu hapilyMe, i have talked about your beautiful hair in a few threads, you were my lhcf idol for over a year!!!!!!! before i even joined! thank you so much this mean alot! now i know how micheal jackson felt when he danced with james brown on stage after being his idol since a child _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NikkiGirl said:


> Adora, I like your highlights. Did you do those yourself?


 _hii, thank you, yes i did them myself, i bleached it. i used a tooth bush , i bleach my front every 2-3months_


----------



## *Happily Me*

KittyMeowMeow said:


> HappilyMe- you are too cute! And I LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair! How did you achieve the look you have in your siggie? And I agree- this challenge is so awesome! Thank you thank you Adora for starting this! This is my first challenge and I love it!


 
aww thanks!

I co-washed and slathered on my oil mix and lots of Salerm.  I braided it in 2 pigtails while it was wet and unraveled while still damp.  
I pinned the sides back and viola!  a no heat texlaxed style 

I was 17 weeks post in that pic


----------



## *Happily Me*

adora, you're so cute


----------



## Firstborn2

I've never dyed my hair before, I want to, but I'm scared it will all fall out.


----------



## mscocoface

I have been watching and watching and reading and reading.  I am in the use it all up challenge and I have some of this in the cabinet as well as the Scurl.  I would make my spritzs in the summer with one of these two products, but since I have used up most of the other ingredients I did make with my spritz I tried the CFC gold by itself the past week and it seems to be okay.  I may be able to handle this with my coconut oil for the summer.  

Does the CFC gold have protein in it?  I used the SCurl most, The CFC gold I had to dust off.   If I can get down to just a few products here on out I am okay with that and so is my pocket book.

In the immortal words of Pooh Bear, think, think, think, think........


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I've never dyed my hair before, I want to, but I'm scared it will all fall out.


 

ihave dyed my hair before and it went well.  i had no breakage, nothing, i think my hair is made of steel or something cuz nothing effects it. i would do a patch test first


----------



## My Friend

*Happily Me* said:


> aww thanks!
> 
> I co-washed and slathered on my oil mix and lots of Salerm. I braided it in 2 pigtails while it was wet and unraveled while still damp.
> I pinned the sides back and viola! a no heat texlaxed style
> 
> I was 17 weeks post in that pic


 

I love your hair   I just went and stalked your fotki  Nice job


----------



## yaya24

During my lunch break I bought my "juice" (cfgc). I will start applying today. Yeaaaa!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Wooooo Adora my starting pic is gonna be a mess!  Half relaxed and half natural  Thats what I was talking about when I said it would be forever before I get to your length erplexed But the natural part of the hair is about shoulder length in less than a year so 

And I  your new siggy but girllllll your face is *NOT* ashy at all  ....Whats ya height?

Dont worry bout ppl hating on that hip length mane cuz many of us wish we had that problem!!!! lol  

SN: I'm gonna go searching for that blue S-curl juicy juice jel so I can do a review on here! I hope I see it 2morow...


----------



## My Friend

Adora do you put anything on your scalp to nourish or moisturize? What do you DC with?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Adora do you put anything on your scalp to nourish or moisturize? What do you DC with?



I think she said she deep conditions with those ORS Replenishin packs 
And all she puts on her scalp is the CFCG when she juices...
Oh and the ORS pack is mixed with a cholesterol...its on the very first page


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Wooooo Adora my starting pic is gonna be a mess!  Half relaxed and half natural  Thats what I was talking about when I said it would be forever before I get to your length erplexed But the natural part of the hair is about shoulder length in less than a year so
> 
> And I  your new siggy but girllllll your face is *NOT* ashy at all  ....Whats ya height?
> 
> Dont worry bout ppl hating on that hip length mane cuz many of us wish we had that problem!!!! lol
> 
> SN: I'm gonna go searching for that blue S-curl juicy juice jel so I can do a review on here! I hope I see it 2morow...


 

_lol thanks youuuu, actually my face was soo ashy that morning, i took the pic anyways becuase i had slep on my hair and it was still curly, i wanted to capture that moment lol.  im not tall at all im 5'1 and a half, id lke to say im 5'2 _
 and i cant wait to see your picssssssssss,


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _lol thanks youuuu, actually my face was soo ashy that morning, i took the pic anyways becuase i had slep on my hair and it was still curly, i wanted to capture that moment lol. im not tall at all im* 5'1 and a half, id lke to say im 5'2* _
> and i cant wait to see your picssssssssss,


 

I think 5'2 is the average height for most women   I could be wrong. I don't consider that short at all


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Adora do you put anything on your scalp to nourish or moisturize? What do you DC with?


 

_hey myfreind!!! thanks to you and firstborn for holding it down while i was away _

_and thanks for the warm welcomes you give to everyone!!_

_i DC with ors replenishing pak, mixed with aphogee two min and some cholestrol, i have a big bucket of that mix  poured it all in a bucket and mixed with a fork  now i have my mix ready for the month,... i dont put anything on my scalp becuase i have the juice, my hair is pretty juicey _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> I think 5'2 is the average height for most women  I could be wrong. I don't consider that short at all


 

_thanks alot becuase im pretty much eye to eye with most women _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_my sister is currently sitting on my bed spraying "the juice" on her hair  _

_she is natural APL she said "i like this better then the gold" she is using JUST FOR ME "JUICE"_

_shes whining "ihate spraying stuff in my hair"_

_current events:

ETA: 7:55pm : she just now put olive oil in her hair, thats a no nooooo))_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Ok ladies.....bump it I'm in.....I used my juice for the first time last night and today my NG is so moist, my hair feels great!!!
> 
> last length check Dec 09:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airdried shot from March 10, 2010:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not relaxing until mid to late Aug, but I'll go to the shop and get my hair flat ironed for the length check at the end of June...


 
_you hair is lovely! _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_look at my sister's  hair!!! she just got finished juicing so i took a  pic!!!! i stretched her hair as far as it could go and look!! shes almost bsl!!_


----------



## NikkiGirl

I thought I would go ahead and post a starting pic. I haven't detangled or straightened in this pic. Please excuse the flash.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _look at my sister's  hair!!! she just got finished juicing so i took a  pic!!!! i stretched her hair as far as it could go and look!! shes almost bsl!!_



Ayeeee!!  You grow girl! Her hair is poppin!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

I thought my siggy had expired...Nevermind...woooo im still looking for more gifs Adora!!


----------



## afrikurl

Adora tell ur sis I said, she's BSL her hair is touching her bra... that's good enough for me. Many folks claim it when they are only in the neighborhood of their bras. Maria joined.. I knew it was coming.


----------



## twinkletoes17

AdoraAdora24 said:


> yes this is a must have for me  i need heat to DC and this is the only way i can use heat with out hot air..... its comfy and convenient you can easily take it to another room, and sleep withit on!!! and yup, i use this every time i DC


 


I have the same heat cap and it says you shouldn't sleep with it. Do be careful mama.

Although I am interested...... on which setting do you use it? Even if I use medium for 10-15 minutes, I end up turning it down a notch because my head's getting too hot lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Adora tell ur sis I said, she's BSL her hair is touching her bra... that's good enough for me. Many folks claim it when they are only in the neighborhood of their bras. Maria joined.. I knew it was coming.



Yeah I think I agree...she can just about claim it...she'll definetely be mid back length by the end of this challenge with the juice that Adora has got her on! lol


----------



## RockCreak

OK, so I just joined today.  Afterwork, I drove past my house because I forgot to get the "juice."  So, I got the juice, jumped in the shower, co wash, dc.  My hair was still damp, so I applied the juice... I was like.. wtf.. my hair started smoking... I jumped back in the shower and rinsed because I didn't want my hair to self ignite.  

Is my hair the only hair that smokes when applying cfcg?


----------



## twinkletoes17

......Smoke? As in real smoke? I've never heard of this before. Are you sure it wasn't steam? Did you take a warm/hot shower? If so, there might have been a lot of steam and heat under your hair and it was released as you applied the juice.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Oh-Em-Gina RockCreak!! idk abt that =/


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> Adora tell ur sis I said, she's BSL her hair is touching her bra... that's good enough for me. Many folks claim it when they are only in the neighborhood of their bras. Maria joined.. I knew it was coming.


 

_thanks girl!! i told her, but she still feels like her hair is short..... when i let go of her hair, i sprung right back up to neck length  thats crazzzyyy, ohhh man black hair is a trip ...... i cant stop playing with her hair,its soo fluffy and springyyyy... _

_and i knewww maria was going to join!! miss "high & mighty" wait till i see her at the ny meetup! its gonna be on and poppin cuz ima be all in her face like "let me check yo weave" with *two sassy finger snaps*  _

_.............._


----------



## Bigghair

RockCreak said:


> OK, so I just joined today.  Afterwork, I drove past my house because I forgot to get the "juice."  So, I got the juice, jumped in the shower, co wash, dc.  My hair was still damp, so I applied the juice... I was like.. wtf.. my hair started smoking... I jumped back in the shower and rinsed because I didn't want my hair to self ignite.
> 
> Is my hair the only hair that smokes when applying cfcg?



You know what this just reminded me of something I saw before.  I was in a meeting years ago and this lady had a curl.  The room had a wall of windows with the sun coming through.  And sure enough I saw smoke coming from her head!!  My friend was sitting with me and she saw it too.  I don't know what was up with that. 

I got some Hawaiian Silky Juice today and I love that stuff!  The smell is really nice too!


----------



## RockCreak

maybe that was it... I don't know, but it sure was smoking.... dh asked if he should get the fire extinguisher.


----------



## amara11

I think Bene called it.


----------



## RockCreak

The smoke is gone away now.... whew!!!!!  Now that I think back, when I used to cowash years ago, my hair would smoke due to the leave in that I used.... hmmm.

Interested, maybe I need to research smoking hair.  Maybe my hair just decided to take a smoke break... I dunno


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> I thought my siggy had expired...Nevermind...woooo im still looking for more gifs Adora!!


 

_  its funny how i can find all these gif but others have trouble,  google is good for gif, in my opinion, but chelz lol i dont know how in the world you found derrel, i was loooking all over for his prissy Arse _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> I have the same heat cap and it says you shouldn't sleep with it. Do be careful mama.
> 
> Although I am interested...... on which setting do you use it? Even if I use medium for 10-15 minutes, I end up turning it down a notch because my head's getting too hot lol.


 

_i use the highest setting, i know i shouldnt sleep with it , but i always dooo, thanks for the lookout  _


----------



## Bigghair

^^ I have been searching the net and can't find anything.  Maybe it was some kind of chemical reaction.  Did your head feel hot?  The woman I saw didn't feel anything and had no after effects.  She just sat through the meeting and didn't even know about the smoke.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RockCreak said:


> OK, so I just joined today. Afterwork, I drove past my house because I forgot to get the "juice." So, I got the juice, jumped in the shower, co wash, dc. My hair was still damp, so I applied the juice... I was like.. wtf.. my hair started smoking... I jumped back in the shower and rinsed because I didn't want my hair to self ignite.
> 
> Is my hair the only hair that smokes when applying cfcg?


 

_wtf?.............._


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_^^^^^^^rockcreak, i have noooo ideaaaa, i never heard of this!!!!!!!!!!! and i wonder how is this possible _


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak said:


> The smoke is gone away now.... whew!!!!! *Now that I think back, when I used to cowash years ago, my hair would smoke due to the leave in that I used.... hmmm*.
> 
> Interested, maybe I need to research smoking hair. Maybe my hair just decided to take a smoke break... I dunno


 
Girl what is the name of that leave-in, I want to make sure I stay away from it,lol


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

I was thinking chemical reaction as well.. did you rinse all the condish out?


----------



## RockCreak

Bigghair said:


> ^^ I have been searching the net and can't find anything. Maybe it was some kind of chemical reaction. Did your head feel hot? The woman I saw didn't feel anything and had no after effects. She just sat through the meeting and didn't even know about the smoke.


 
I'm hopin that's all it was ... a chemical reaction.  All I used was v05 to cowash and rinsed out in the shower.... I'm still baffled.erplexed




Firstborn2 said:


> Girl what is the name of that leave-in, I want to make sure I stay away from it,lol


 
I can't remember it was like 17yrs ago or something.


----------



## Theo

Wow, your hair was smoking? That is positively frightening. Are you okay?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

HELL NAH!!!

yall!!! on a real, if folks head start catching on fire i'mma have to drop out! i'm not finna go through some spontaneous combustion!!!  I LIKE MY HAIR!!!

i scared now


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _i use the highest setting, i know i shouldnt sleep with it , but i always dooo, thanks for the lookout  _



Oh noooo Adora dont sleep with it!!!!  We wouldnt want anything to happen to the creator of this challenge!  Forreal though!


----------



## RockCreak

freelove said:


> Wow, your hair was smoking? That is positively frightening. Are you okay?


 

Thanks for asking.  I'm fine!  The smoke has since went away...


----------



## RockCreak

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> HELL NAH!!!
> 
> yall!!! on a real, if folks head start catching on fire i'mma have to drop out! i'm not finna go through some spontaneous combustion!!! I LIKE MY HAIR!!!
> 
> i scared now


 
  I dont think that your hair is just gonna burst into flames... I'm thinking that it's a chemical reaction of some sort....LOL


----------



## Firstborn2

Juiced up for the night...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

well even a chemical reaction is dangerous...  to your hair, your scalp.... any kind of fumes can hurt your lungs!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

ummm...  i think i'm scared now!


----------



## My Friend

amara11

thats two months worth of growth?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Oh noooo Adora dont sleep with it!!!!  We wouldnt want anything to happen to the creator of this challenge!  Forreal though!


 

_i knowwwww, i wouldnt want anything to happen to me either  okkk, i wont sleeep with it anymore i promise, _


----------



## twinkletoes17

...

Just wow.

I do feel for you RockCreak, don't get me wrong. I do hope you figure out what went wrong and hopefully you continue with this challenge. But can this thread go back to the way it used to be? I'm missing it. 

Unless some of you are construction workers, work with soldering materials, or are currently filming a commercial where sparks will be produced behind you, I see no reason to fear.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ummm... i think i'm scared now!


 

_dont be scared...._


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*^^^^^^^ moving onnnnnnnnnnn, so how is everyone juicing going!!!??*


----------



## My Friend

Good evening everyone. I DC'd today and I'm air drying so about to juice it up


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora so you are using the heat cap for 4hrs? I don't want to use it that long, maybe 30mins at best, or will I have to use it longer to get results. I order it today, I'm excited can't wait until it get's here


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

I am loving the juice. My hair is so soft.  I just take my spray bottle to my head 2x daily and i am good to go!!


----------



## twinkletoes17

I'll co-wash tomorrow. It got cold all of a sudden. New storm in Northern Cal  I'll be juicing tonight of course. My hair is begging for it. I'm going to have to chase down Eddie Murphy or someone who was in Coming to America. I need Darrel's spray/comb. I can't be spraying only in the mornings and evenings!

Is anyone straightening, pressing their hair for their starting pic? I haven't straightened my hair in like 3 months, so I'll go ahead. I'd love to see where I am with my length, too


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora so you are using the heat cap for 4hrs? I don't want to use it that long, maybe 30mins at best, or will I have to use it longer to get results. I order it today, I'm excited can't wait until it get's here


 

_you are cracking me up. you know you could have just purchased it at any BSS store, i got mines right accross the street . and yess i use mine for maybe 5 hours or more, i know that OD but i do. when im sitting here chatting with yall all these hours i have it on _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Good evening everyone. I DC'd today and I'm air drying so about to juice it up


 

_im dying to see your lovely juiced hair girl!!_


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _you are cracking me up. you know you could have just purchased it at any BSS store, i got mines right accross the street . and yess i use mine for maybe 5 hours or more, i know that OD but i do. when im sitting here chatting with yall all these hours i have it on _


 

Wish I had known about it at the beginning of winter, it's going to be hot soon. Next fall/winter it's on


----------



## My Friend

twinkletoes17 said:


> I'll co-wash tomorrow. It got cold all of a sudden. New storm in Northern Cal  I'll be juicing tonight of course. My hair is begging for it. I'm going to have to chase down Eddie Murphy or someone who was in Coming to America. I need Darrel's spray/comb. I can't be spraying only in the mornings and evenings!
> 
> *Is anyone straightening, pressing their hair for their starting pic? I haven't straightened my hair in like 3 months, so I'll go ahead. I'd love to see where I am with my length, too *





Adora- Do we need to straighten for our starting pics? I hope not. I can do a hand stretch


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> I'll co-wash tomorrow. It got cold all of a sudden. New storm in Northern Cal  I'll be juicing tonight of course. My hair is begging for it. I'm going to have to chase down Eddie Murphy or someone who was in Coming to America. I need Darrel's spray/comb. I can't be spraying only in the mornings and evenings!
> 
> Is anyone straightening, pressing their hair for their starting pic? I haven't straightened my hair in like 3 months, so I'll go ahead. I'd love to see where I am with my length, too


 

_ihave looked  high and low on google for that spray/comb!!! i want it!!!!! _
_cant wait to see your starting pic, i think i will take a starting pic tonight or tomorrow. this time my hair should be combed, _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> Adora- Do we need to straighten for our starting pics? I hope not. I can do a hand stretch


 

_oh no no, you dont have to straighten your hair, i surely aint straightening mine!!! just pulling it down in the back is good enuff_


----------



## twinkletoes17

I showed Firstborn the ugly one I sound on eBay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mebco-SPRITZER-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d2881242c

I want the PICK!

...

I haven't worn my hair straight in months. PLUS, I have a maxiglide I want to try out. Those are my reasons for whipping out the heat


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I am loving the juice. My hair is so soft. I just take my spray bottle to my head 2x daily and i am good to go!!


 

_this is wonderful news!!! im love that we all have soft, moisturized hair. 1.5 inches longer here we comee!!!!:hero:_


----------



## RavingBeauty

Mmn, just got out of the shower and slathered on my juice.  Did my bantu knots and I'm ready for bed.  I find that putting on a lot (I mean A LOT) before I do the knots and moisturizing every morning and evening works the best.  It took me a few tries to figure out the right system and I haven't tried it on straight hair yet, but my hair is so soft.  This is my daily knot out fro.  I redo it every 2-3 days.  Oh, and I'm using the Gold.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> I showed Firstborn the ugly one I sound on eBay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Mebco-SPRITZER-...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d2881242c
> 
> I want the PICK!
> 
> ...
> 
> I haven't worn my hair straight in months. PLUS, I have a maxiglide I want to try out. Those are my reasons for whipping out the heat


 
_ooooooooo twinkletoes you found one! _


how come i didnt fine one?


----------



## twinkletoes17

Lol, I dunno woman! I typed in all sorts: "pick spray comb" "spray comb" "pick spray" "spray pick" "Coming to America memorabilia" lol.

Do you like it? There's another website that sells the same ones. They have different colors...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RavingBeauty said:


> Mmn, just got out of the shower and slathered on my juice. Did my bantu knots and I'm ready for bed. I find that putting on a lot (I mean A LOT) before I do the knots and moisturizing every morning and evening works the best. It took me a few tries to figure out the right system and I haven't tried it on straight hair yet, but my hair is so soft. This is my daily knot out fro. I redo it every 2-3 days. Oh, and I'm using the Gold.


 
_prettyyyyyyyyyyyy!_


----------



## Ozma

I cowashed, juiced and did a braid-n-curl. I will post the braid out as my starting pic tomorrow.

I am going to cowash every 3-4 days and redo the b-n-c, while juicing every day.

*Adora, what is your number of days you protective style during the week, versus wearing your hair down?*


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _you are cracking me up. you know you could have just purchased it at any BSS store, i got mines right accross the street . and yess i use mine for maybe 5 hours or more, i know that OD but i do. when im sitting here chatting with yall all these hours i have it on _


 
No girl I'm obsessed with mail orders, I love it. I get excited everytime I get a package even though I already know what it is...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> Lol, I dunno woman! I typed in all sorts: "pick spray comb" "spray comb" "pick spray" "spray pick" "Coming to America memorabilia" lol.
> 
> Do you like it? There's another website that sells the same ones. They have different colors...


 

i wanted the pick one lol lol *cracking up*


----------



## Firstborn2

@ Twink girl what is really going on with the Spray/Afro pick comb, I was talking to my SO about it over the weekend and he said that he actually heard of it  He was saying that you couldn't be caught on the streets with a dried up Curl, so ppl were spraying and picking . Now don't get me wrong, I'm from the Jheri Curl era, but nobody in my family has ever had one so I guess I've never paid close attention to what ppl used. I can't wait to get my hands on one. My SO was telling me to go hit up some BSS, they may still carry it .


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> Lol, I dunno woman! I typed in all sorts: "pick spray comb" "spray comb" "pick spray" "spray pick" "Coming to America memorabilia" lol.
> 
> Do you like it? There's another website that sells the same ones. They have different colors...


 
Girl, my cubbie and I were online at work trying to locate that thing. I want one so bad


----------



## twinkletoes17

Lol, tell me about it. If they're still at some BSS's then I'm going shopping soon lol.

Congrats Firstborn, you were #1200 lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

ahem, I can't believe I'm post 1200. I would like to thank Adora for starting this wonderful thread. She has made being in a challenge so much fun  and I would also like to poor out a lil liquor to my fallen juicers


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> ahem, I can't believe I'm post 1200. I would like to thank Adora for starting this wonderful thread. She has made being in a challenge so much fun  and I would also like to poor out a lil liquor to my fallen juicers


 
_thanks alot girl!! and let me get a swig-a-that right now!! lol i love henessy............_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> ahem, I can't believe I'm post 1200. I would like to thank Adora for starting this wonderful thread. She has made being in a challenge so much fun  and I would also like to poor out a lil liquor to my fallen juicers


 
_and with that said lets keep it rollering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

put ya juice in the air, and wave it like ya just dont care!!!!!!!!!!!!!  lol im a lil corny


----------



## Honeytips

Ooooh, sounds good and I just found this in time!!!! Please add me to the challenge Adora!!!!! Will have to buy my juice sometime today to tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

RavingBeauty said:


> Mmn, just got out of the shower and slathered on my juice. Did my bantu knots and I'm ready for bed. I find that putting on a lot (I mean A LOT) before I do the knots and moisturizing every morning and evening works the best. It took me a few tries to figure out the right system and I haven't tried it on straight hair yet, but my hair is so soft. This is my daily knot out fro. I redo it every 2-3 days. Oh, and I'm using the Gold.


 
How did I miss this post, girl  beautiful....


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora you made me spit out my water you always have the funniest gifs!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> _*ahem, I can't believe I'm post 1200*_. I would like to thank Adora for starting this wonderful thread. She has made being in a challenge so much fun  and I would also like to poor out a lil liquor to my fallen juicers


 
*this is alot of posts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! this is off the wall!!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honeytips said:


> Ooooh, sounds good and I just found this in time!!!! Please add me to the challenge Adora!!!!! Will have to buy my juice sometime today to tomorrow!!!!!


 
_you are sooo on!!!_


----------



## Taina

3 days juicing and my hair is definetly softer but i think i will add i little bit of glycerin to my water + juice mix as i think is not mositiruzing enough, my hair, is like Sahara Desert


----------



## Butterfly08

Juiced up tonite after cowashing. Let my hair dry and about to bun it up and go to bed. I may buy some glycerine too. This challenge is helping me to use up a 16 oz of Stay Soft Fro.


----------



## Honeytips

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _you are sooo on!!!_


 
WHOOOOHOOOOHOOOOO!!! Score!!! I noticed that you said no oil but I'm also in the castor oil challenge (think that it ends soon) can I still 'grease' my scalp with the castor oil and juice the rest?


----------



## Firstborn2

Honeytips said:


> WHOOOOHOOOOHOOOOO!!! Score!!! I noticed that you said no oil but I'm also in the castor oil challenge (think that it ends soon) can I still 'grease' my scalp with the castor oil and juice the rest?


 
I'm still using oil on my scalp, not everyday but 2x a week i do a hot oil treatment, my scalp loves it and I can't give that up


----------



## Firstborn2

Taina said:


> 3 days juicing and my hair is definetly softer but i think i will add i little bit of glycerin to my water + juice mix as i think is not mositiruzing enough, my hair, is like Sahara Desert


 
How much glycerin do you use? I want to start making my own?


----------



## Taina

Firstborn2 said:


> How much glycerin do you use? I want to start making my own?


Im not sure, i will make my first mix with glycerin tomorrow


----------



## Firstborn2

Taina said:


> Im not sure, i will make my first mix with glycerin tomorrow


 
Ok keep us updated with your results, girl if I start making my own, then maybe my SO will shut the  up


----------



## afrikurl

Raving your hair is FIERRRRRRCE!


----------



## twinkletoes17

I juiced tonight, YES! Lol, my hair's happy again. I liberally sprayed then put it in a high bun.

Unfortunately it's time for bed already. I have to be at work by 6am  So sorry, but I shall return tomorrow!! Goodnight ladies! Happy Hair Juicing!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

<--what the hell? oh hell nawww,


----------



## so1913

Ya'll are having too much fun in here, I'm on the verge of joining just so I don't feel left out lol.  Only thing holding me back is I suck at hair challenges


----------



## Taina

RavingBeauty said:


> Mmn, just got out of the shower and slathered on my juice.  Did my bantu knots and I'm ready for bed.  I find that putting on a lot (I mean A LOT) before I do the knots and moisturizing every morning and evening works the best.  It took me a few tries to figure out the right system and I haven't tried it on straight hair yet, but my hair is so soft.  This is my daily knot out fro.  I redo it every 2-3 days.  Oh, and I'm using the Gold.


Very nice, love the results


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Honeytips said:


> WHOOOOHOOOOHOOOOO!!! Score!!! I noticed that you said no oil but I'm also in the castor oil challenge (think that it ends soon) can I still 'grease' my scalp with the castor oil and juice the rest?


 

sure can


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok keep us updated with your results, girl if I start making my own, then maybe my SO will shut the  up


 

say it like you-ing mean it


----------



## mscocoface

Okay Winnie the Pooh Bear aka Mscocoface has finished thinking.  Since this product is similar to what I use in the summer months I think I can hang.

So count me in.  I am going to see if I have anymore glycerine to add to it with a little rosewater and use this as my spritz for the srping/summer months.  If not, it will be just the one product with my coconut oil. 

Going to braid it up tonight and take it down tomorrow to see how it works out.

Question again, did anyone answer if CFC gold has protein in it?  I am trying to figure out why I stopped using it?


----------



## afrikurl

Is there an age minimum before you get hooked on the juice? I juiced my 22 month old up! I took down her braids, liberally applied long aid and retwisted. Her twists are soft and full. I will continue spraying with my homemade juice mist until take down time at the end of the week. Adora add one more challenger.... baby Afrikurl


----------



## Firstborn2

Yay Mscoco we are so happy you are joining the Juicers. Can I ask you where do you buy your rosewater. I tried to make some a few times but we won't talk about that,lol...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> Is there an age minimum before you get hooked on the juice? I juiced my 22 month old up! I took down her braids, liberally applied long aid and retwisted. Her twists are soft and full. I will continue spraying with my homemade juice mist until take down time at the end of the week. Adora add one more challenger.... baby Afrikurl


 

there are glycerin based baby products sooo....... your baby can definitely juice. check out just for me and johnson&johnson. most have the same ingrediants


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Is there an age minimum before you get hooked on the juice? I juiced my 22 month old up! I took down her braids, liberally applied long aid and retwisted. Her twists are soft and full. I will continue spraying with my homemade juice mist until take down time at the end of the week. Adora add one more challenger.... baby Afrikurl


 
 to cute....


----------



## kbragg

Ok why when I googled "soul glow afro pick" the Lyrics for "Southern Hospitality" come up?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> Is there an age minimum before you get hooked on the juice? I juiced my 22 month old up! I took down her braids, liberally applied long aid and retwisted. Her twists are soft and full. I will continue spraying with my homemade juice mist until take down time at the end of the week. Adora add one more challenger.... baby Afrikurl


 

great!!!!!!


----------



## My Friend

afrikurl said:


> Is there an age minimum before you get hooked on the juice? I juiced my 22 month old up! I took down her braids, liberally applied long aid and retwisted. Her twists are soft and full. I will continue spraying with my homemade juice mist until take down time at the end of the week. Adora add one more challenger.... baby Afrikurl


 

  Keep juicin lil mama and she will be classic length by the time she goes to kindergarten


----------



## I Am So Blessed

baby Afrikurl is added


----------



## kbragg

AdoraAdora24 said:


> baby Afrikurl is added



Please also Add Angel, Kayla and Baby Hulk (Caleb) to the challenge as well


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> Ok why when I googled "soul glow afro pick" the Lyrics for "Southern Hospitality" come up?


 
Kbragg if you locate that pick you better send me the link


----------



## afrikurl

kbragg said:


> Ok why when I googled "soul glow afro pick" the Lyrics for "Southern Hospitality" come up?


I let my soul glow with my afro...pick!


----------



## My Friend

mscocoface said:


> Okay Winnie the Pooh Beah aka Mscocoface has finished thinking. Since this product is similar to what I use in the summer months I think I can hang.
> 
> So count me in. I am going to see if I have anymore glycerine to add to it with a little rosewater and use this as my spritz for the srping/summer months. If not, it will be just the one product with my coconut oil.
> 
> Going to braid it up tonight and take it down tomorrow to see how it works out.
> 
> Question again, did anyone answer if CFC gold has protein in it? I am trying to figure out why I stopped using it?


 

 :welcome3:


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> Ya'll are having too much fun in here, I'm on the verge of joining just so I don't feel left out lol. Only thing holding me back is I suck at hair challenges


 
Come on you can do it, you know you want to


----------



## Firstborn2

@MyFriend you are so adorable....Adora should make you our official juice greeter


----------



## afrikurl

I have a confession to make... I haven't really visited the rest of the board since this challenge started. I hope I haven't missed any sales, magic styling tools, hairporn or miracle growth aids.


----------



## My Friend

so1913 said:


> Ya'll are having too much fun in here, I'm on the verge of joining just so I don't feel left out lol. *Only thing holding me back is I suck at hair challenges *






We will support you and try to keep you on point


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Ok, I am getting back on target this week.  I've been slacking with my hair.  My dog, who was basically my baby, died last week and so I haven't really been into doing my hair or anything else.  But tomorrow I'm going to the gym and so I'm going to co-wash my hair and then juice up!


----------



## VirtuousGal

Hey ladies, question! It seems like juicing fits in perfectly with the easy breezy low maintenance regimen, co-wash and go, air dry type deal. Any blowing, flat-ironing, serum/oil using women having any issues? Just curious...lol ...I happen to have a moisturizer that I think I have fallen in love with, Africa's Best Olive Oil Growth Lotion, but I almost feel like this challenge is luring me in! Is the juice callin me? Ionooo mannnnn


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

w0w.. we're snatchin ppl up left "& right... im tellin y0u.. happiest thread on Earth  

welcome to the JUiCE side ladies..


----------



## Firstborn2

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Ok, I am getting back on target this week. I've been slacking with my hair. My dog, who was basically my baby, died last week and so I haven't really been into doing my hair or anything else. But tomorrow I'm going to the gym and so I'm going to co-wash my hair and then juice up!


 
Aww Sweetiepie I know what it feels like to lose a pet, maybe being in this challenge will help you take your mind off your lost, we try to have a good time in this thread.


----------



## My Friend

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Ok, I am getting back on target this week. I've been slacking with my hair. My dog, who was basically my baby, died last week and so I haven't really been into doing my hair or anything else. But tomorrow I'm going to the gym and so I'm going to co-wash my hair and then juice up!


 

I'm sorry to hear about your loss Are you ok?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

mscocoface said:


> Okay Winnie the Pooh Beah aka Mscocoface has finished thinking. Since this product is similar to what I use in the summer months I think I can hang.
> 
> So count me in. I am going to see if I have anymore glycerine to add to it with a little rosewater and use this as my spritz for the srping/summer months. If not, it will be just the one product with my coconut oil.
> 
> Going to braid it up tonight and take it down tomorrow to see how it works out.
> 
> Question again, did anyone answer if CFC gold has protein in it? I am trying to figure out why I stopped using it?


Aqua/Water, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Polyquaternium-11, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cyclopentasiloxane, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Propylparaben, Parfum/Fragrance, Dimethiconol, Wheat Amino Acids, CI 19140/Yellow 5, CI 15510/Orange 4, Silica.

i dont think any of these ingrediants is a protein............. soooo im still googling for you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

thanks my Freind!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Thank you.  I know I need to get my mind off of it so that's why I am trying to get back on track this week  with my challenges and start back getting into the swing of things.


Firstborn2 said:


> Aww Sweetiepie I know what it feels like to lose a pet, maybe being in this challenge will help you take your mind off your lost, we try to have a good time in this thread.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

I'm making it, but it has been hard.  She was sick so I find peace in knowing she is no longer in pain.  Thank you for asking!



My Friend said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your loss Are you ok?


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> I have a confession to make... I haven't really visited the rest of the board since this challenge started. I hope I haven't missed any sales, magic styling tools, hairporn or miracle growth aids.


 
It's okay, I've been neglecting my MJ forum... I live on that forum...lawd MJ plz forgive me


----------



## My Friend

VirtuousGal said:


> Hey ladies, question! It seems like juicing fits in perfectly with the easy breezy low maintenance regimen, co-wash and go, air dry type deal. Any blowing, flat-ironing, serum/oil using women having any issues? Just curious...lol ...I happen to have a moisturizer that I think I have fallen in love with, Africa's Best Olive Oil Growth Lotion, but I almost feel like this challenge is luring me in! Is the juice callin me? Ionooo mannnnn


 
VirtuousGal...Come to the Juuuiiiccceee.......


----------



## Firstborn2

VirtuousGal said:


> Hey ladies, question! It seems like juicing fits in perfectly with the easy breezy low maintenance regimen, co-wash and go, air dry type deal. Any blowing, flat-ironing, serum/oil using women having any issues? Just curious...lol ...I happen to have a moisturizer that I think I have fallen in love with, Africa's Best Olive Oil Growth Lotion, but I almost feel like this challenge is luring me in! Is the juice callin me? Ionooo mannnnn


 
Come on girl become a Juicer it's only for 3mos and you can go back to your Holy Grail Juice juice juice juice....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

VirtuousGal said:


> Hey ladies, question! It seems like juicing fits in perfectly with the easy breezy low maintenance regimen, co-wash and go, air dry type deal. Any blowing, flat-ironing, serum/oil using women having any issues? Just curious...lol ...I happen to have a moisturizer that I think I have fallen in love with, Africa's Best Olive Oil Growth Lotion, but I almost feel like this challenge is luring me in! Is the juice callin me? Ionooo mannnnn


 

hummm this is a good question, im a rollersetter and i have not had a problem with the juice messing up my curls. anyone else?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Come on girl become a Juicer it's only for 3mos and you can go back to your Holy Grail Juice juice juice juice....


 

yea girl come on in and make yourself at home, put your feeet up and your juice cap on


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> VirtuousGal...Come to the Juuuiiiccceee.......


 

 we are waitinggggggggggg for you


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> It's okay, I've been neglecting my MJ forum... I live on that forum...lawd MJ plz forgive me


 girl i have been ignoring my NY Meet up thread!!!  *goes to check it*


----------



## My Friend

a_shoe_6307 said:


> I'm making it, but it has been hard. She was sick so I find peace in knowing she is no longer in pain. Thank you for asking!


 

  If you need to talk......


----------



## Firstborn2

@Myfriend you have the perfect SN....Adora see she's a keeper...


----------



## My Friend

RavingBeauty said:


> Mmn, just got out of the shower and slathered on my juice. Did my bantu knots and I'm ready for bed. I find that putting on a lot (I mean A LOT) before I do the knots and moisturizing every morning and evening works the best. It took me a few tries to figure out the right system and I haven't tried it on straight hair yet, but my hair is so soft. This is my daily knot out fro. I redo it every 2-3 days. Oh, and I'm using the Gold.


 

I love it, I love it, I love it.


----------



## VirtuousGal

AdoraAdora24 said:


> we are waitinggggggggggg for you



hehehehe yall are hilar! Darn it I have a feeling I am going to divert from my path home after work tomm and make a pit stop at a bss, oh brother lol So juice pretty much qualifies as a product that's primarily glycerine? Any other must have ingredients that make juice, juice?

ETA: Oh snap, I have some Right on Activator lotion stuff that I forgot about...does that qualify or should it be more liquidy? Oh and does anyone else have a problem with Wave Nouveau? I tried that several months back but it didnt work for me so if someone had a similar experience what juicy juices do you like


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Is the "secret" to retaining from juicing the glycerin in the jheri curl spray?  Or is it just something about the jheri curl spray that helps with retaining.  

I'm just trying to figure out if I can use this and get the same results. 

Aqua/Water, *Glycerin*, Propylene Glycol, Oleth-20, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Cocos Nucifera/Coconut Oil, Panthenol, Silybum Marianum Ethyl Ester, PEG-75 Lanolin, Tocopheryl Acetate, Phenoxyethanol, Disodium EDTA, Parfum/Fragrance, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben






If I need to buy scurl, I will.  I just already had this and needed to use it up.


----------



## Firstborn2

VirtuousGal said:


> hehehehe yall are hilar! Darn it I have a feeling I am going to divert from my path home after work tomm and make a pit stop at a bss, oh brother lol So juice pretty much qualifies as a product that's primarily glycerine? Any other must have ingredients that make juice, juice?
> 
> ETA: Oh snap, I have some Right on Activator lotion stuff that I forgot about...does that qualify or should it be more liquidy? Oh and does anyone else have a problem with Wave Nouveau? I tried that several months back but it didnt work for me so if someone had a similar experience what juicy juices do you like


 
Have to check with Adora but I think basically water and glycerine


----------



## Firstborn2

it_comes_naturally said:


> Is the "secret" to retaining from juicing the glycerin in the jheri curl spray? Or is it just something about the jheri curl spray that helps with retaining.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if I can use this and get the same results.
> 
> Aqua/Water, *Glycerin*, Propylene Glycol, Oleth-20, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Cocos Nucifera/Coconut Oil, Panthenol, Silybum Marianum Ethyl Ester, PEG-75 Lanolin, Tocopheryl Acetate, Phenoxyethanol, Disodium EDTA, Parfum/Fragrance, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I need to buy scurl, I will. I just already had this and needed to use it up.


 
You're good!!!


----------



## Evo-ny

Oh wow, I was in this before I knew it existed! I'm still experimenting with my regimen and products, and a few weeks ago I bought my first bottle of S-curl and found it was the only moisturizer that didn't make my hair crunchy! I've been moisturizing and sealing with a bunch of other products since December of last year but I haven't had much progress, my hair was still dry and breaking. We'll see if this changes with the S-Curl now in my reggie.


----------



## Firstborn2

Evo-ny said:


> Oh wow, I was in this before I knew it existed! I'm still experimenting with my regimen and products, and a few weeks ago I bought my first bottle of S-curl and found it was the only moisturizer that didn't make my hair crunchy! I've been moisturizing and sealing with a bunch of other products since December of last year but I haven't had much progress, my hair was still dry and breaking. We'll see if this changes with the S-Curl now in my reggie.


 
sooo are you saying that you are officially joining the challenge?


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Oh wow, I was in this before I knew it existed! I'm still experimenting with my regimen and products, and a few weeks ago I bought my first bottle of S-curl and found it was the only moisturizer that didn't make my hair crunchy! I've been moisturizing and sealing with a bunch of other products since December of last year but I haven't had much progress, my hair was still dry and breaking. We'll see if this changes with the S-Curl now in my reggie.


 

:welcome3:


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I wanna be down with the juicers.    Please add me.  I started tonight.  

I'll be using SOFT SHEEN Carson Dark & Lovely Kids Beautiful Beginnings Braid Maintainer Plus Refresher.  I may try scurl when I finish this bottle.


----------



## Firstborn2

VirtuousGal said:


> hehehehe yall are hilar! Darn it I have a feeling I am going to divert from my path home after work tomm and make a pit stop at a bss, oh brother lol So juice pretty much qualifies as a product that's primarily glycerine? Any other must have ingredients that make juice, juice?
> 
> ETA: Oh snap, I have some Right on Activator lotion stuff that I forgot about...does that qualify or should it be more liquidy? *Oh and does anyone else have a problem with Wave Nouveau? I tried that several months back but it didnt work for me so if someone had a similar experience what juicy juices do you like*


 
Didn't see this at first sorry, you have to find a juice that works for you, my hair didn't like the stuff Adora uses but I really like S-Curl.


----------



## Evo-ny

Firstborn2 said:


> sooo are you saying that you are officially joining the challenge?



Count me in! It'll keep me from slacking off!


----------



## Firstborn2

Yay another juicer, this is going to be a fun challenge.


----------



## My Friend

it_comes_naturally said:


> *I wanna be down with the juicers.  Please add me. I started tonight. *
> 
> I'll be using SOFT SHEEN Carson Dark & Lovely Kids Beautiful Beginnings Braid Maintainer Plus Refresher. I may try scurl when I finish this bottle.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

VirtuousGal said:


> hehehehe yall are hilar! Darn it I have a feeling I am going to divert from my path home after work tomm and make a pit stop at a bss, oh brother lol So juice pretty much qualifies as a product that's primarily glycerine? Any other must have ingredients that make juice, juice?
> 
> ETA: Oh snap, I have some Right on Activator lotion stuff that I forgot about...does that qualify or should it be more liquidy? Oh and does anyone else have a problem with Wave Nouveau? I tried that several months back but it didnt work for me so if someone had a similar experience what juicy juices do you like


 

_yess lol glycerin based juice is all you need, and the right on is definitely the juice!!! welcome!!   wave nouveau might not be best for you then but there are soooooo many juices out here !!! _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

it_comes_naturally said:


> Is the "secret" to retaining from juicing the glycerin in the jheri curl spray? Or is it just something about the jheri curl spray that helps with retaining.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if I can use this and get the same results.
> 
> Aqua/Water, *Glycerin*, Propylene Glycol, Oleth-20, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Cocos Nucifera/Coconut Oil, Panthenol, Silybum Marianum Ethyl Ester, PEG-75 Lanolin, Tocopheryl Acetate, Phenoxyethanol, Disodium EDTA, Parfum/Fragrance, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I need to buy scurl, I will. I just already had this and needed to use it up.


 
_yup, its the glycerin!!!!! AKA the juice_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

it_comes_naturally said:


> Is the "secret" to retaining from juicing the glycerin in the jheri curl spray? Or is it just something about the jheri curl spray that helps with retaining.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if I can use this and get the same results.
> 
> Aqua/Water, *Glycerin*, Propylene Glycol, Oleth-20, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Cocos Nucifera/Coconut Oil, Panthenol, Silybum Marianum Ethyl Ester, PEG-75 Lanolin, Tocopheryl Acetate, Phenoxyethanol, Disodium EDTA, Parfum/Fragrance, Methylparaben, Ethylparaben
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I need to buy scurl, I will. I just already had this and needed to use it up.


 

this is a great juice!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Evo-ny said:


> Count me in! It'll keep me from slacking off!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

it_comes_naturally said:


> I wanna be down with the juicers.  Please add me. I started tonight.
> 
> I'll be using SOFT SHEEN Carson Dark & Lovely Kids Beautiful Beginnings Braid Maintainer Plus Refresher. I may try scurl when I finish this bottle.


 

_welcome!!!!_


_i really want to thank everyone for joining i really feel the love,._


----------



## CocoGlow

OK ladies....you can count me in 

I'm trying to avoid buying yet another product that just might not work so I'm starting off w/ a homemade JUICE!

Simple JUICY recipe:

*50% Water
50% Vegetable Glycerin*

My napps feel amazing!! My hair has some slip (you cannot run your fingers through but w/ dense 4B hair that is to be expected ) ... it feels kind of damp but not damp at all..hard to explain ... It definitely feels coated & juicy but not in a icky way .. I had a curly perm years ago and my hair does not feel sticky like it did back then.... I love the fact that glycerin is water soluble so my homemade simple mix should be easy to remove

I'm hoping this is not a fluke .. it has been raining in NYC for a few days so the humidity is up .. I really want this to work year round.. I may have to tweak the recipe when it's not as humid...we'll see

My  hair does not retain moisture well at ALL and is prone to breakage making it difficult to retain length so I am hoping I can Juice my way all the way to my goal!


----------



## Firstborn2

NappyRina:welcome3:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NappyRina said:


> OK ladies....you can count me in
> 
> I'm trying to avoid buying yet another product that just might not work so I'm starting off w/ a homemade JUICE!
> 
> Simple JUICY recipe:
> 
> *50% Water*
> *50% Vegetable Glycerin*
> 
> My napps feel amazing!! My hair has some slip (you cannot run your fingers through but w/ dense 4B hair that is to be expected ) ... it feels kind of damp but not damp at all..hard to explain ... It definitely feels coated & juicy but not in a icky way .. I had a curly perm years ago and my hair does not feel sticky like it did back then.... I love the fact that glycerin is water soluble so my homemade simple mix should be easy to remove
> 
> I'm hoping this is not a fluke .. it has been raining in NYC for a few days so the humidity is up .. I really want this to work year round.. I may have to tweak the recipe when it's not as humid...we'll see
> 
> My hair does not retain moisture well at ALL and is prone to breakage making it difficult to retain length so I am hoping I can Juice my way all the way to my goal!


 
_ you are on the list!!!! welcome!!_
_   im glad to here this success story!! keep them comming ladies!!_


----------



## My Friend

NappyRina said:


> OK ladies....you can count me in
> 
> I'm trying to avoid buying yet another product that just might not work so I'm starting off w/ a homemade JUICE!
> 
> Simple JUICY recipe:
> 
> *50% Water*
> *50% Vegetable Glycerin*
> 
> My napps feel amazing!! My hair has some slip (you cannot run your fingers through but w/ dense 4B hair that is to be expected ) ... it feels kind of damp but not damp at all..hard to explain ... It definitely feels coated & juicy but not in a icky way .. I had a curly perm years ago and my hair does not feel sticky like it did back then.... I love the fact that glycerin is water soluble so my homemade simple mix should be easy to remove
> 
> I'm hoping this is not a fluke .. it has been raining in NYC for a few days so the humidity is up .. I really want this to work year round.. I may have to tweak the recipe when it's not as humid...we'll see
> 
> My hair does not retain moisture well at ALL and is prone to breakage making it difficult to retain length so I am hoping I can Juice my way all the way to my goal!


 

:welcome3:The JUICE will have your hair down to yo kaboose......

:Flahsssss:Flahsssss:Flahsssss ...so get ready to strike a pose!


----------



## Chriselle83

I want to juice too! I juiced while I transitioned (care free curl) and I'm not sure why I stopped. I've been using a curl activator gel lately.... hey does that count too? 
Forgive me if this has already been answered... this thread is long!!!
I'm in!


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^lol you crack me up I'm sorry,I love your welcomes...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chriselle83 said:


> I want to juice too! I juiced while I transitioned (care free curl) and I'm not sure why I stopped. I've been using a curl activator gel lately.... hey does that count too?
> Forgive me if this has already been answered... this thread is long!!!
> I'm in!


 
Yes that counts another juicer


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chriselle83 said:


> I want to juice too! I juiced while I transitioned (care free curl) and I'm not sure why I stopped. I've been using a curl activator gel lately.... hey does that count too?
> Forgive me if this has already been answered... this thread is long!!!
> I'm in!


 
welcome!! 

_ and yes, you can use the gels!!!!! you are on the list chicka!!!!!_


----------



## My Friend

Chriselle83 said:


> I want to juice too! I juiced while I transitioned (care free curl) and I'm not sure why I stopped. I've been using a curl activator gel lately.... hey does that count too?
> Forgive me if this has already been answered... this thread is long!!!
> I'm in!


 

your in.  to the happyest thread on earth.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> your in.  to the happyest thread on earth.


 
most definitely,


----------



## Firstborn2

Wow Adora you have almost 200 juicers....lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora where are you guys having the NYC meetup?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Wow Adora you have almost 200 juicers....lol


 
_  i know!! this is sooo wonderful, thanks juicers!!!! _


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora where are you guys having the NYC meetup?


 
_we are having a bowling night, but we are still deciding with bowling place to go to  may 22_


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

are there any juicers in southern cali?


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _we are having a bowling night, but we are still deciding with bowling place to go to  may 22_


 

I hope you post a pic of all the juicers at the meetup. I hope ya'll swing that juice all over the place Slippery balls everywhere


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> I hope you post a pic of all the juicers at the meetup. I hope ya'll swing that juice all over the place Slippery balls everywhere


 ill have my camera all charged up


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> are there any juicers in southern cali?


 
Yup


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup


 
Firstborn, you in the place I want to be?

 It never rains in southern california.....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Firstborn, you in the place I want to be?
> 
> It never rains in southern california.....


 

its rainy and cold over here, its messing up my juice flow


----------



## My Friend

Off to juice and then off to bed.

Smoochies


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm already juiced up, but it's time for me to call it a night as well....


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Firstborn, you in the place I want to be?
> 
> It never rains in southern california.....


 
Well actually we did get some nice rain this winter and I was loving it, not sprinkles and heavy rain...Right now the weather is beautiful, they keep saying rain but  we shall see


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Firstborn, you in the place I want to be?
> 
> It never rains in southern california.....


 
Girl you don't want to be in Los Angeles, with all these freakin water restriction going on...They even got the water popoz roaming the neighborhoods trying to catch you watering your lawns so they can impose a fine


----------



## Marhia

Well um heller juicers lol. I been secretly juicing without telling yall hahaha but anyways I juice my braids two times a day. Wn, scurl, water and coconut oil. I love it. whooo hooo juicy


----------



## My Friend

My Friend said:


> Firstborn, you in the place I want to be?
> 
> *It never rains in southern california*.....


 

Firstborn.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yNibj8LW-Q&feature=related


----------



## Firstborn2

Marhia said:


> Well um heller juicers lol. I been secretly juicing without telling yall hahaha but anyways I juice my braids two times a day. Wn, scurl, water and coconut oil. I love it. whooo hooo juicy


 
Does this mean you are officially joining the challenge


----------



## My Friend

Marhia said:


> Well um heller juicers lol. I been secretly juicing without telling yall hahaha but anyways I juice my braids two times a day. Wn, scurl, water and coconut oil. I love it. whooo hooo juicy


 

Soooo your juicy???


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Firstborn.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yNibj8LW-Q&feature=related


 
Girl Tony Toni Tone lied, cuz it rained in december


----------



## Marhia

starting pic in micros right now 


Left pic 12/06/09 Right pic 02/22/2010


----------



## Marhia

Firstborn2 said:


> Does this mean you are officially joining the challenge





My Friend said:


> Imma take that as a yes...



hahaha yes I'm in


----------



## CocoGlow

*Adora* you said you JUICE year round without any problems....do you find that you have to juice more often or tweak what you  are using when it's not humid like it is right now with all this rain in NYC? It's usually hot & muggy in the Summer but I'm scurrrrrrd my Juice won't work in the Fall/Winter erplexed


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl Tony Toni Tone lied, cuz it rained in december


 

Imma hurt you


----------



## mscocoface

Okay for the Rosewater question.  I have gotten mine at a few places

Online
Mothers Market
Walmart
CVS
I think at Henry's Market

Oh and for the SoCal ladies,  I am from the same locale~! 

I just did my hair in twists and I was pleased with how smooth they looked.  May just keep it up in a big braid tomorrow.  We shall see.

Adora thanks for checking the ingredients.  I guess I am good to go with my new spritz for the next two seasons.

Night night.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Marhia said:


> Well um heller juicers lol. I been secretly juicing without telling yall hahaha but anyways I juice my braids two times a day. Wn, scurl, water and coconut oil. I love it. whooo hooo juicy


 

shall i put you on the list?


----------



## mscocoface

Adora it is early in the morning where you are girl.  Do you evah sleep!?


----------



## My Friend

Marhia said:


> hahaha yes I'm in


 

  and 




So you were creepin  with da juice???  Do tell.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ayeee Adora squared! Tell me why all I could manage to find was the blueprint for the spray pick!!! 

Scroll alllll the way down!!!!!!  April 29th, 1986....lol!

http://www.google.com/patents?id=u1g8AAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=&f=false


----------



## My Friend

Marhia said:


> starting pic in micros right now
> 
> 
> Left pic 12/06/09 Right pic 02/22/2010


 

Great growth! What did you do over those two months?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NappyRina said:


> *Adora* you said you JUICE year round without any problems....do you find that you have to juice more often or tweak what you are using when it's not humid like it is right now with all this rain in NYC? It's usually hot & muggy in the Summer but I'm scurrrrrrd my Juice won't work in the Fall/Winter erplexed


 

_I dont pay attention to how much juice i use, but i keep the juice going all year rounds. its pouring downnnnnnn outside and yet i still willl go get my twix candy bars  in a few mins_


----------



## Firstborn2

At least you came up with a name, so maybe we will be able to locate it now


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

iM d0wn in san diego.. it was blazin' today!! I juiced twiced "& I can't sleep... again =/


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Ayeee Adora squared! Tell me why all I could manage to find was the blueprint for the spray pick!!!
> 
> Scroll alllll the way down!!!!!!  April 29th, 1986....lol!
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=u1g8AAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=&f=false


 

 i have seeeeen  this  while i was searching, iwas soooooooo maddd .. you are killing me right now  becuase i feel your anger,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> At least you came up with a name, so maybe we will be able to locate it now


 

you cantttt, i have trieddddd darell took that pick and ran!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

This comb just shouldn't be this hard to find.


----------



## CocoGlow

Yall are so entertaining!!! 

This is the 1st challenge I've come across with soooo many posts even before it started


----------



## Tyra

I tried to do the jheri juice about an hour ago.
I don't like it
.
*grabs for my aloe vera*

Have fun.


----------



## taj

I :heart2:this thread, it's hilarious!!! Adora you know how to get the party started!! lol! Your hair looks fabulous and you're hip length already!! By the time we meet up you'll be floor length!Congrats, hun!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> This comb just shouldn't be this hard to find.


 thats how i felt last night, i was searching and searching until i just gavee upppppppp!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Tyra said:


> I tried to do the jheri juice about an hour ago.
> I don't like it
> .
> *grabs for my aloe vera*
> 
> Have fun.


 
Tyra sorry the juice didn't work for you hun....do what's best for your hair, it's not for everybody...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

NappyRina said:


> Yall are so entertaining!!!
> 
> This is the 1st challenge I've come across with soooo many posts even before it started


 

 yup yup, cuz the juice is the truth and we gets it poppin


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> I :heart2:this thread, it's hilarious!!! Adora you know how to get the party started!! lol! Your hair looks fabulous and you're hip length already!! By the time we meet up you'll be floor length!Congrats, hun!


 
Does this mean that you have been juicing?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

taj said:


> I :heart2:this thread, it's hilarious!!! Adora you know how to get the party started!! lol! Your hair looks fabulous and you're hip length already!! By the time we meet up you'll be floor length!Congrats, hun!


 
thank you!!
:superbanana:i cant wait until the meetup and cant wait to see you there

im still thinking about how to were this hair to the meetup


----------



## I Am So Blessed

taj said:


> I :heart2:this thread, it's hilarious!!! Adora you know how to get the party started!! lol! Your hair looks fabulous and you're hip length already!! By the time we meet up you'll be floor length!Congrats, hun!


 

Taj im putting you on the list


----------



## Firstborn2

Nite Juicers I have to get up in 7hrs


----------



## Tyra

Firstborn2 said:


> Tyra sorry the juice didn't work for you hun....do what's best for your hair, it's not for everybody...


 
Thank you.


----------



## taj

Firstborn2 said:


> Does this mean that you have been juicing?



:ha: ain't nothing slow about you!! lol! You had 2 ask so I'm busted...uhmm I haven't started yet. I have a ton of moisturizers that I was going to finish first, before purchasing the juice. However, Adora stated that glycerin can also be used. So I'll just use the glycerin that I have and mix it with aloevera juice and rosewater. Yeah Adora stuck me in anyway!! I'm going to have fun with you ladies!! I'll start today.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

taj said:


> :ha: ain't nothing slow about you!! lol! You had 2 ask so I'm busted...uhmm I haven't started yet. I have a ton of moisturizers that I was going to finish first, before purchasing the juice. However, Adora stated that glycerin can also be used. So I'll just use the glycerin that I have and mix it with aloe vera juice and rose water. Yeah Adora stuck me in anyway!! I'm going to have fun with you ladies!! I'll start today.


 

you better had joined!!! cuz i woulda got my cat on you!! 

and everybody know he dont play!....


_seriously tho, thanks for joining. letssss get the juice bags and sprays , and mops readyyy!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## taj

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Taj im putting you on the list




Ok Boss Lady, I'm starting today!! Glycerin + aloevera juice + rosewater = my juice. I'll purchase the no drip activator or Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 next.


----------



## taj

LMBO!!!! AdoraAdora24 you're crazy!!



AdoraAdora24 said:


> you better had joined!!! cuz i woulda got my cat on you!!
> 
> and everybody know he dont play!....
> 
> 
> _seriously tho, thanks for joining. letssss get the juice bags and sprays , and mops readyyy!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## yardyspice

Tyra said:


> Thank you.



Come back Tyra! Try making your own juice because you will be able to control how much glycerin your hair can handle. HTH


----------



## ♥Lamaravilla♥

nevermind


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Geez, It took me 1.5 hrs to catch up. There goes my study time. Hey Everybody!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Geez, It took me 1.5 hrs to catch up. There goes my study time. Hey Everybody!!!!


 

welcome back OhSo!!!!!
 you were definitely missed today!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

What's for breakfast? I am thinking about going to get some scrambled cheese eggs and turkey sausage after I Juice this am.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> What's for breakfast? I am thinking about going to get some scrambled cheese eggs and turkey sausage after I Juice this am.


 

some left over fried chicken with two slices of bread


----------



## PrincessLinzz

I haven't S-Curled in 4 days as I had my hair straightened for a party. But Tonight is The Night! I will co-wash, juice, and braid for a braid out.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PrincessLinzz said:


> I haven't S-Curled in 4 days as I had my hair straightened for a party. But Tonight is The Night! I will co-wash, juice, and braid for a braid out.


 

_thats it!! your kicked off the challenge!!!!!_




and you cant come back!!! you betta not even put your hand in here!!! out!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^^^^ ahahah you good, get back to juicing PrincessLizz. lol lol, luv ya!!


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I can't wait to try juicing, i'm ordering my glycerin today, i've got everything else and i'm washing out this straight hair on friday


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

Ok ladies, I was all excited because my new growth responded very well to the juice after only 24 hours of use, however, I had a HORRIBLE time detangling when I cowashed this morning.  Am I the only one???  I have never had this hard of a time detangling my hair, no matter how far I am into my stretch, not even last year when I was 30 weeks post.  

I'm going to give it another try, but now I don't know about the juice...


----------



## Sapphire_chic

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Ok ladies, I was all excited because my new growth responded very well to the juice after only 24 hours of use, however, I had a HORRIBLE time detangling when I cowashed this morning. Am I the only one??? I have never had this hard of a time detangling my hair, no matter how far I am into my stretch, not even last year when I was 30 weeks post.
> 
> I'm going to give it another try, but now I don't know about the juice...


 
Did it make your strands feel sticky?
Maybe your cuticles were raised because this can cause tangling, using an acv rinse before you cowash could help


----------



## I Am So Blessed

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Ok ladies, I was all excited because my new growth responded very well to the juice after only 24 hours of use, however, I had a HORRIBLE time detangling when I cowashed this morning. Am I the only one??? I have never had this hard of a time detangling my hair, no matter how far I am into my stretch, not even last year when I was 30 weeks post.
> 
> I'm going to give it another try, but now I don't know about the juice...


 

_im sorry this is happening to you, and you know you not the only one, im sure youve seeen my posts about how long it take me to detangle, but in my case i dont think it has anything to do with the juice, my hair is just thick and heavy, my sister juices and her comb goes right through, _

_i think maybe you should try a different juice, juices are not "one size fits all" so try them all. i used scurl but it wasnt what i really needed so i found care free curl and its great,  maybe you need a lighter juice  i hope everything works out_


----------



## Mecca_Goddess

Hello All!!!!   

I've spent a lot of time catching up on this thread....   I am in the process of combing my locs out...   Do you think this will help with managability while I'm doing the takedown??


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _im sorry this is happening to you, and you know you not the only one, im sure youve seeen my posts about how long it take me to detangle, but in my case i dont think it has anything to do with the juice, my hair is just thick and heavy, my sister juices and her comb goes right through, _
> 
> _i think maybe you should try a different juice, juices are not "one size fits all" so try them all. i used scurl but it wasnt what i really needed so i found care free curl and its great, maybe you need a lighter juice  i hope everything works out_


 
Maybe I'll try a different brand, I'm using SCurl and I loved the way my new growth felt all day.  This is the only thing I've changed in my reggie so I'm thinking it has something to do with it.  I'll give CFCG a try and see how that works.  

Thank you!


----------



## brebre928

Just checking in to say that I "juiced" this morning and my hair is loving the Juice. Thanks Adora for this challenge. My cousin touched my hair the other day and said "OMG, it's sooo soft" I smiled and was like it's the juice...lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mecca_Goddess said:


> Hello All!!!!
> 
> I've spent a lot of time catching up on this thread.... I am in the process of combing my locs out... Do you think this will help with managability while I'm doing the takedown??


 

The juice is not mainly a detangler but I would think it could help, ., but then again i think that there are great detanglers out there made for that purpose.


----------



## fancypants007

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _woooooh, thanks for that information!! i thought it was going to be a better combo than that!! thanks for the heads up. how to you feel about DC'ing on dry hair?_



I love it. My hair is sooo soft when I rinse out. I also love the easy regime. DC for over 8 hours, rinse and apply CFCG. My hair is doing alright. I wear my hair in a high bun and sometimes I put attractive clips in my hair. Well some strands of hair wrapped around that clip and I couldn't remove my hair from it. I didn't want to break my hair. So I just kept trying to get the strand out, and I was using a little force, and finally that hair released and there was no breakage. Could this have been the CFCG making my hair stronger and with more elasticity? I was impressed.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

brebre928 said:


> Just checking in to say that I "juiced" this morning and my hair is loving the Juice. Thanks Adora for this challenge. My cousin touched my hair the other day and said "OMG, it's sooo soft" I smiled and was like it's the juice...lol


 

great!! niceeeeeeeeee....... and your siggy pick is sooo pretty. lovely complextion, what do you use?


----------



## brebre928

AdoraAdora24 said:


> great!! niceeeeeeeeee....... and your siggy pick is sooo pretty. lovely complextion, what do you use?


 

Thanks hun, I had on makeup in that pic but normally I just wash with soap and water...that's all


----------



## I Am So Blessed

fancypants007 said:


> I love it. My hair is sooo soft when I rinse out. I also love the easy regime. DC for over 8 hours, rinse and apply CFCG. My hair is doing alright. I wear my hair in a high bun and sometimes I put attractive clips in my hair. Well some strands of hair wrapped around that clip and I couldn't remove my hair from it. I didn't want to break my hair. So I just kept trying to get the strand out, and I was using a little force, and finally that hair released and there was no breakage. Could this have been the CFCG making my hair stronger and with more elasticity? I was impressed.


  this happens to me all the time, i pull my strands with much much force and they dont snap!!!!!! they eventually slide loose after pulling . maybe it is the cfc!!!!!


----------



## Go0dGirl08

I'm getting low on the juice and I'm starting to feel like Kenan Ivory Wayans when Robert Townsend poured out his juice! Major ng shrinkage! I need more juice because the juice keeps me loose (well my ng loose anyway but it rhymed lol)


----------



## Marhia

AdoraAdora24 said:


> shall i put you on the list?


lol yes i'm in 



My Friend said:


> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you were creepin  with da juice???  Do tell.


yeah i been creeping with it, I use it as a braid spray and um these micros are whew lawd lol but I'm trying to hold on to them for 2 mths 



My Friend said:


> Great growth! What did you do over those two months?


Thanks hun, I kept my hair in yarn braids for two months I used the juice and also MN and WGO.


----------



## Marhia

Bout to get my juice on here in a few minutes.


----------



## boundlessbeauty

Juicing strong for about 1 week and a half.....and my hair has feels....GREAT!!!:superman:
I can't wait to see where I am in 6 months


----------



## SEMO

I just purchased some S-Curl spray yesterday to join this challenge.  I've never used it before and hope my hair likes it.  I'll try it out after my next wash (since I'm wearing my hair straight at the moment).

And like others, I'll have to do the modified version of this challenge since I love using coconut oil to seal my ends.


----------



## RockCreak

I'mmmm backkkkkk!  Ok, so after last night's episode, I grabbed my receipt and :flyingwit to CVS.  I exchanged my cfcg for the scurl and bammm!  That's it!       I'm in  .  This is really working for me.  Ok, so after I applied my scurl, I added a tad bit of KCCC for definition and I'm looking good!

I took my bottle to work with me today and added more juice on my lunch hour.  

Now, if I can just stop dh from making fun of me and my juice.  All night he was singing the "soul glo" song...then when I left for work, I saw to plastic caps on my headrests.... he got jokes! 

Yayyyy!  I'll keep you all posted and will post pics tonight! (after I buy another bottle of juice)


----------



## Khaiya

For the ladies not liking or having issues wit the juice, try a different kind. My hair hated wn finishing lotion but ADORES the finishing mist. S curl makes my hair icky at first too bit when it dries it feels great. So search around to find the best juice for you.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _thanks girl!! this post is appreciated , love ya hair btw..._



Thank you sweetie! You are def one of my hair heros- not just for your long, glamorous lioness mane but for your amazing attitude towards your hair and your willingness to help others. You are an inspiration!  

(I'm soooo behind in the thread!)


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

*Happily Me* said:


> aww thanks!
> 
> I co-washed and slathered on my oil mix and lots of Salerm.  I braided it in 2 pigtails while it was wet and unraveled while still damp.
> I pinned the sides back and viola!  a no heat texlaxed style
> 
> I was 17 weeks post in that pic



Thank you! So so so cute. I am def going to try this!


----------



## RockCreak

Khaiya said:


> For the ladies not liking or having issues wit the juice, try a different kind. My hair hated wn finishing lotion but ADORES the finishing mist. S curl makes my hair icky at first too bit when it dries it feels great. So search around to find the best juice for you.


 
I agree Khaiya, I was a little discouraged last night, but I'm not a quitter.

I'm on a juice journey now!  Can't wait to get home to go to the bss.


----------



## afrikurl

MiiSS kECiia said:


> are there any juicers in southern cali?


 I am from so cal


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you don't want to be in Los Angeles, with all these freakin water restriction going on...They even got the water popoz roaming the neighborhoods trying to catch you watering your lawns so they can impose a fine


  LOLOL So true. the MAYOR got caught by the "water POPOs.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

RockCreak said:


> I'mmmm backkkkkk!  Ok, so after last night's episode, I grabbed my receipt and :flyingwit to CVS.  I exchanged my cfcg for the scurl and bammm!  That's it!       I'm in  .  This is really working for me.  Ok, so after I applied my scurl, I added a tad bit of KCCC for definition and I'm looking good!
> 
> I took my bottle to work with me today and added more juice on my lunch hour.
> 
> Now, if I can just stop dh from making fun of me and my juice.  All night he was singing the "soul glo" song...then when I left for work, I saw to plastic caps on my headrests.... he got jokes!
> 
> Yayyyy!  I'll keep you all posted and will post pics tonight! (after I buy another bottle of juice)



Yes! S Curl is the truth for me too. I love it. Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## Foufie

Still been juicing. I take my braids out friday. It should be well moisterized


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Here are my twist that I did Sunday with Scurl and Ecostyler again. They are still soft and moisturized. Definitely like it better when I use the s-curl with the gel. I usually would have taken my twist down by now, but I think I will keep these a few more days.


----------



## afrikurl

Yaay the juice is helping you keep your protective style!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

afrikurl said:


> Yaay the juice is helping you keep your protective style!




it's about time I found something. Before I would just use gel and Cantu shea butter, but they would be all dry the next day so I would end up co-washing them out. Three cheers for THE JUICE!!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

uh oh California jucin' !! LoL

goodmorning ladies!! I haven't juiced yet today but im going to eat shower "& juice..


----------



## Enyo

Naturals: Are you all misting your hair or soaking it with the juice?


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

OhSoOthentik said:


> Here are my twist that I did Sunday with Scurl and Ecostyler again. They are still soft and moisturized. Definitely like it better when I use the s-curl with the gel. I usually would have taken my twist down by now, but I think I will keep these a few more days.



These look great! Pretty twists , and they look so moisturized


----------



## Salsarisma

Ughhhh!!! I said I wouldn't join any more challenges or buy anymore products or get on any bandwagons! But I don't consider this a bandwagon since it's helped so many women retain length. It's a tried and true method in my eyes!

All that just to say Adora, can I please join your challenge? I bought Carefree Curl Gold yesterday and juiced up last night after cowashing and again this morning. I'll post starting pictures Thursday after my rollerset.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora so you are using the heat cap for 4hrs? I don't want to use it that long, maybe 30mins at best, or will I have to use it longer to get results. I order it today, I'm excited can't wait until it get's here


 
What's the name of the heating cap that you and Adora use? I have a Gold N Hot but it does not get hot enough for me. Thanks.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

I am misting..Adora advised me on using a spray bottle with CFCG and 1/4 water.  I was using it for my braids, but I think it makes it easier to apply in general!



Enyo said:


> Naturals: Are you all misting your hair or soaking it with the juice?


----------



## My Friend

brebre928 said:


> Just checking in to say that I "juiced" this morning and my hair is loving the Juice. Thanks Adora for this challenge. My cousin touched my hair the other day and said "OMG, it's sooo soft" I smiled and was like it's the juice...lol


 


You are very pretty and your brows are on point


----------



## brebre928

My Friend said:


> You are very pretty and your brows are on point


 
Thank you


----------



## My Friend

Enyo said:


> Naturals: Are you all misting your hair or soaking it with the juice?


 

I'm wiggin it so I marinate my plaits in the juice.


----------



## My Friend

SEMO said:


> I just purchased some S-Curl spray yesterday to join this challenge. I've never used it before and hope my hair likes it. I'll try it out after my next wash (since I'm wearing my hair straight at the moment).
> 
> And like others, I'll have to do the modified version of this challenge since I love using coconut oil to seal my ends.


 

:reddancer::reddancer::welcome3:


----------



## My Friend

OhSoOthentik said:


> Here are my twist that I did Sunday with Scurl and Ecostyler again. They are still soft and moisturized. Definitely like it better when I use the s-curl with the gel. I usually would have taken my twist down by now, but I think I will keep these a few more days.


 

They look great. Do you re twist every few days?


----------



## swalker31

I'm still loving my s-curl no drip.  I'm so floored at the little to no breakage I'm having. Thanks to the juice, I'm so excited to check my length in May!!


----------



## Taina

Yesterday i put A LOT of CFCG and made Bantu Knots NOW i fellmy hair so moisturized i loooove it. I think this is what im gonna do for now on.


----------



## My Friend

Salsarisma said:


> Ughhhh!!! I said I wouldn't join any more challenges or buy anymore products or get on any bandwagons! But I don't consider this a bandwagon since it's helped so many women retain length. It's a tried and true method in my eyes!
> 
> All that just to say Adora, can I please join your challenge? I bought Carefree Curl Gold yesterday and juiced up last night after cowashing and again this morning. I'll post starting pictures Thursday after my rollerset.


----------



## My Friend

swalker31 said:


> I'm still loving my s-curl no drip. I'm so floored at the little to no breakage I'm having. Thanks to the juice, I'm so excited to check my length in May!!


 

I think at the end of the challenge (June 30) we are all going to be very happy with our results  Hair porn will be off the chain.

I stalked your fotki, are you still wiggin/weaven it?


----------



## Firstborn2

PrincessLinzz said:


> I haven't S-Curled in 4 days as I had my hair straightened for a party. But Tonight is The Night! I will co-wash, juice, and braid for a braid out.


 
Ok Princess you better get it poppin girl, the juice challenge doesn't officially start until April 1st  but I see Imma have to keep my eye on you


----------



## VirtuousGal

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _yess lol glycerin based juice is all you need, and the right on is definitely the juice!!! welcome!!   wave nouveau might not be best for you then but there are soooooo many juices out here !!! _



Thanks Adora!


----------



## Firstborn2

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Ok ladies, I was all excited because my new growth responded very well to the juice after only 24 hours of use, however, I had a HORRIBLE time detangling when I cowashed this morning. Am I the only one??? I have never had this hard of a time detangling my hair, no matter how far I am into my stretch, not even last year when I was 30 weeks post.
> 
> I'm going to give it another try, but now I don't know about the juice...


 
Oh know sorry to hear this hun but do you think it's from the juice? What are you using to cowash with?



Sapphire_chic said:


> Did it make your strands feel sticky?
> Maybe your cuticles were raised because this can cause tangling, using an acv rinse before you cowash could help


 
Great point



brebre928 said:


> Just checking in to say that I "juiced" this morning and my hair is loving the Juice. Thanks Adora for this challenge. My cousin touched my hair the other day and said "OMG, it's sooo soft" I smiled and was like it's the juice...lol


 
I love your siggy...


----------



## *Happily Me*

Adora, you should take this to Youtube.  you have the hair and the attitude (and the haters ) do very well there


----------



## My Friend

taj said:


> :ha: ain't nothing slow about you!! lol! You had 2 ask so I'm busted...uhmm I haven't started yet. I have a ton of moisturizers that I was going to finish first, before purchasing the juice. However, Adora stated that glycerin can also be used. So I'll just use the glycerin that I have and mix it with aloevera juice and rosewater. Yeah Adora stuck me in anyway!! I'm going to have fun with you ladies!! I'll start today.


----------



## leleepop

Still juicin . i flatrioned my hair last week and I lightly put it on my roots at night. I been bunning and doing braidouts on it and its doing great. My hair loves glycerin..After I wash it I wanna try to plopping method with the juice.


----------



## Firstborn2

Go0dGirl08 said:


> I'm getting low on the juice and I'm starting to feel like Kenan Ivory Wayans when Robert Townsend poured out his juice! Major ng shrinkage! I need more juice because the juice keeps me loose (well my ng loose anyway but it rhymed lol)


 
Girl it's time to re-up, you can't get caught looking like this .



msnetta said:


> Juicing strong for about 1 week and a half.....and my hair has feels....GREAT!!!:superman:
> I can't wait to see where I am in 6 months


I'm with you on that so far so good 



SEMO said:


> I just purchased some S-Curl spray yesterday to join this challenge. I've never used it before and hope my hair likes it. I'll try it out after my next wash (since I'm wearing my hair straight at the moment).
> 
> And like others, I'll have to do the modified version of this challenge since I love using coconut oil to seal my ends.


 
OMG! Juicers roll out the red carpet, one of my hair idols have joined the challenge, welcome Ms SEMO 


RockCreak said:


> I'mmmm backkkkkk! Ok, so after last night's episode, I grabbed my receipt and :flyingwit to CVS. I exchanged my cfcg for the scurl and bammm! That's it!  I'm in . This is really working for me. Ok, so after I applied my scurl, I added a tad bit of KCCC for definition and I'm looking good!
> 
> I took my bottle to work with me today and added more juice on my lunch hour.
> 
> Now, if I can just stop dh from making fun of me and my juice. All night he was singing the "soul glo" song...then when I left for work, I saw to plastic caps on my headrests.... he got jokes!
> 
> Yayyyy! I'll keep you all posted and will post pics tonight! (after I buy another bottle of juice)


 
:woohoo2:I'm glad things worked out for you hun, plz keep us posted.


----------



## My Friend

PrincessLinzz said:


> I haven't S-Curled in 4 days as I had my hair straightened for a party. But Tonight is The Night! I will co-wash, juice, and braid for a braid out.


 

:eye: Got my (Good) eye on you


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> I am from so cal


 
Did baby afrikurl get her juice today?



afrikurl said:


> LOLOL So true. the MAYOR got caught by the "water POPOs.


 
Girl don't even get me started on that clown...That's a whole other thread



Salsarisma said:


> Ughhhh!!! I said I wouldn't join any more challenges or buy anymore products or get on any bandwagons! But I don't consider this a bandwagon since it's helped so many women retain length. It's a tried and true method in my eyes!
> 
> All that just to say Adora, can I please join your challenge? I bought Carefree Curl Gold yesterday and juiced up last night after cowashing and again this morning. I'll post starting pictures Thursday after my rollerset.


 
YES!!! another juicer to the challenge



2sweetnsugarland said:


> What's the name of the heating cap that you and Adora use? I have a Gold N Hot but it does not get hot enough for me. Thanks.


 
Utoh that's the one I ordered, It hasn't arrived yet, but once it does I will test it and give you a review.


----------



## Firstborn2

Enyo said:


> Naturals: Are you all misting your hair or soaking it with the juice?


 
I pour it in my hands and rub it throughout my hair.



swalker31 said:


> I'm still loving my s-curl no drip. I'm so floored at the little to no breakage I'm having. Thanks to the juice, I'm so excited to check my length in May!!


 
The Juicers are so glad that you are getting good results.



Taina said:


> Yesterday i put A LOT of CFCG and made Bantu Knots NOW i fellmy hair so moisturized i loooove it. I think this is what im gonna do for now on.


 
Is this the one you add more glycerine too?



*Happily Me* said:


> Adora, you should take this to Youtube. you have the hair and the attitude (and the haters ) do very well there


 
Trouble maker


----------



## afrocentric_soul

I really need this challenge, is it too late to join?  I realize that I need to moisturize more to retain length, so why not try this method in addition it encourages stepping up my DC game...


----------



## so1913

My Friend said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> We will support you and try to keep you on point




Ok...I'm in it to win it lol.  Sign me up...

Will be using CFCG.


----------



## RockCreak

@ Firstborn thanks.  I was down but not out....LOL

I just keep mistin the juice... lawd what I'm gonna do with myself.


----------



## Firstborn2

afrocentric_soul said:


> I really need this challenge, is it too late to join? I realize that I need to moisturize more to retain length, so why not try this method in addition it encourages stepping up my DC game...


 
No it's not to late to join, some of us started early but the challenge doesn't officially start until April 1.:welcome3:



so1913 said:


> Ok...I'm in it to win it lol. Sign me up...
> 
> Will be using CFCG.


 
Rolling out the red carpet another hair idol :woohoo:



RockCreak said:


> @ Firstborn thanks. I was down but not out....LOL
> 
> I just keep mistin the juice... lawd what I'm gonna do with myself.


 
Good for you...This is going to be a fun challenge.


----------



## BostonMaria

I don't start till Friday but I need to know:

1. Do you guys spray your hair with the juice at the stop lights like the guy in Firstborn2's signature?
2. Will I blow up if I'm too close to to a gas stove?
3. Where can I get a cool Soul Glo signature?  

Tis all


----------



## brebre928

BostonMaria said:


> I don't start till Friday but I need to know:
> 
> 1. Do you guys spray your hair with the juice at the stop lights like the guy in Firstborn2's signature?
> 2. Will I blow up if I'm too close to to a gas stove?
> 3. Where can I get a cool Soul Glo signature?
> 
> Tis all


 
LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  @ the first two questions.

3. Where can I get a cool Soul Glo signature? I just copied and pasted mines into my siggy


----------



## Firstborn2

BostonMaria said:


> I don't start till Friday but I need to know:
> 
> 1. Do you guys spray your hair with the juice at the stop lights like the guy in Firstborn2's signature?
> 2. Will I blow up if I'm too close to to a gas stove?
> 3. Where can I get a cool Soul Glo signature?
> 
> Tis all


 
1. I don't spray at the light I'm not messing up the inside of my car, I wait until I get out the car for that

2. I doubt it! Millions of ppl were juicing back in the day and plenty still to this day with no problems, so get to juicing....

3. Girl google or just hijack one of our siggys we don't mine sharing, it's all for the love of the juice


----------



## My Friend

afrocentric_soul said:


> I really need this challenge, is it too late to join? I realize that I need to moisturize more to retain length, so why not try this method in addition it encourages stepping up my DC game...


----------



## RockCreak

You all are toooo funny!


----------



## My Friend

so1913 said:


> Ok...I'm in it to win it lol. Sign me up...
> 
> Will be using CFCG.


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak said:


> You all are toooo funny!


 
what do you mean you all, girl you are part of the same group


----------



## tatiana

Hi. I am on the fence about joining the challenge but I am a supporter. I am currently trying to figure out which juice I like better. This is the only challenge I actually did not have to buy anything I had three or four juices at home. I am such a PJ.

Anyway I have questions, I am somewhat of a technical person. 
Imagine you were shoulder length again, how much juice were you using? Were you using the Small amount it says to use on the bottle or were you using more? As you hair grew longer, you just use more of it?
Did you part your hair into sections and apply equal portions of juice to hair? Or did your "kinky" sections get more than the other sections?
At night, did you braid, bun, baggy or something else? If something else, what?
Also what did you do to get your roller-sethair not to revert so much while using the juice?
Thank you.


----------



## poookie

so basically the challenge is to spray SCurl all day? i'm in! i do that already


----------



## Firstborn2

@Poookie you only have to apply it 1 to 2x a day...Welcome to the challenge


----------



## Firstborn2

tatiana said:


> Hi. I am on the fence about joining the challenge but I am a supporter. I am currently trying to figure out which juice I like better. This is the only challenge I actually did not have to buy anything I had three or four juices at home. I am such a PJ.
> 
> Anyway I have questions, I am somewhat of a technical person.
> Imagine you were shoulder length again, how much juice were you using? Were you using the Small amount it says to use on the bottle or were you using more? As you hair grew longer, you just use more of it?
> Did you part your hair into sections and apply equal portions of juice to hair? Or did your "kinky" sections get more than the other sections?
> At night, did you braid, bun, baggy or something else? If something else, what?
> Also what did you do to get your roller-sethair not to revert so much while using the juice?
> Thank you.


 
The amount you apply to your hair depends on what you like, I apply S-curl 2x a day but I'm not going to  walk around with juice drippin on my shoulders either  I apply enough to lightly saturate me hair and keep it pushing. Some may use more some may use less, it's an individual choice.

I was spraying it on my hair at first, but now I pour it in my hands and rub it in just so the spray won't get all over the place.

As far as baggying goes, again it's up to the individual, sometimes when I get home from work I'll apply the s-curl and plastic cap until it's time for me to go to bed, then I take mine off cuz my SO aint having it.

I can't answer the rollerset question I'm in box braids, so hopefully one of the other ladies will chime in. 

*** Girl you know you want to juice, come on and join***


----------



## Firstborn2

POOOKIE:welcome3: another juicer


----------



## RockCreak

poookie said:


> so basically the challenge is to spray SCurl all day? i'm in! i do that already


 
I love your hair... can't wait until I get some length! 

I just realized we BC'd on the same day... what a cowinkidink!


----------



## GaiasDaughter24

Just ran out. Sending the hubs to go get more  I'm really loving this stuff by it's self, but I've noticed it moisterizes longer when I add castor oil to seal.


----------



## ladysaraii

I'm in if its not too late to join.

I have S-curl at home and I've been using it the last few days but I need to up my moisture game.

Question?  Is it just these products or any glycerine based product?  I make a mix of glycerine, aloe vera juice, and water that my hair likes.  can I use that or should I jsut go w/ the bottled mix?

Also, transitioners/naturals: is there one you prefer to use?


----------



## Firstborn2

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> Just ran out. Sending the hubs to go get more  I'm really loving this stuff by it's self, but I've noticed it moisterizes longer when I add castor oil to seal.


 
Glad it's working out for you. OMG I just want to squeeze your daughter cheeks every time I see your siggy, she is adorable..


----------



## My Friend

poookie said:


> so basically the challenge is to spray SCurl all day? i'm in! i do that already


 

:welcome3:


----------



## Firstborn2

ladysaraii said:


> I'm in if its not too late to join.
> 
> I have S-curl at home and I've been using it the last few days but I need to up my moisture game.
> 
> Question? Is it just these products or any glycerine based product? I make a mix of glycerine, aloe vera juice, and water that my hair likes. can I use that or should I jsut go w/ the bottled mix?
> 
> Also, transitioners/naturals: is there one you prefer to use?


 
 to the challenge, it's not to late to join. To answer your question yes the juice is any glycerine base product, if you are making your own juice even better.


----------



## My Friend

tatiana said:


> Hi. I am on the fence about joining the challenge but I am a supporter. I am currently trying to figure out which juice I like better. This is the only challenge I actually did not have to buy anything I had three or four juices at home. I am such a PJ.
> 
> Anyway I have questions, I am somewhat of a technical person.
> Imagine you were shoulder length again, how much juice were you using? Were you using the Small amount it says to use on the bottle or were you using more? As you hair grew longer, you just use more of it?
> *Did you part your hair into sections and apply equal portions of juice to* *hair*? Or did your "kinky" sections get more than the other sections?
> *At night, did you braid, bun, baggy or something else? If something else, what?*
> Also what did you do to get your roller-sethair not to revert so much while using the juice?
> Thank you.


 

I wear LF's and my hair is in box braids. I marinate my braids with the juice. I keep my hair braided until I deep condition my hair. I DC 1x per week.


----------



## song_of_serenity

*I POSTED MY STARTING PICS, Y'ALL!*

http://public.fotki.com/chibinekocutie/soul-glow-challenge/

A bit too many to post here so check em out! Here's one!


----------



## mush211

I bought _The JUICE!!!!! _ I just sprayed some on my braids. I bought Worlds of Curls extra dry formula


----------



## My Friend

song_of_serenity said:


> *I POSTED MY STARTING PICS, Y'ALL!*
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/chibinekocutie/soul-glow-challenge/
> 
> A bit too many to post here so check em out! Here's one!


 

Thanks for posting your pics. I can see that strand being much 1.5 longer come July 1


----------



## BostonMaria

I typed _*jherri curl juice*_ on Google and this thread came up LOLOLOL


----------



## My Friend

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> Just ran out. Sending the hubs to go get more  I'm really loving this stuff by it's self, but I've noticed it moisterizes longer when I add castor oil to seal.


 

Yes.   Yes.  Yes. I used castor oil yesterday instead of my coconut oil. Me likey lots


----------



## Taina

Oh i have the pictures i took last week for my TWA grow challenge, ill post them tonite


----------



## My Friend

BostonMaria said:


> I typed _*jherri curl juice*_ on Google and this thread came up LOLOLOL


----------



## My Friend

ladysaraii said:


> *I'm in if its not too late to join.*
> 
> I have S-curl at home and I've been using it the last few days but I need to up my moisture game.
> 
> Question? Is it just these products or any glycerine based product? I make a mix of glycerine, aloe vera juice, and water that my hair likes. can I use that or should I jsut go w/ the bottled mix?
> 
> Also, transitioners/naturals: is there one you prefer to use?


----------



## soldierforhair

I have not officially joined this challenge but my beautician when I wore a sew in told me to mix 1/4 world of curls and 3/4 hot six oil and I loved it.  I did everyday and I do it with my wigs also.  I can't ever find it though because it is so old.  I went to the BSS today and saw it for 2.99 I bought all 8 of them.  The lady was like I forgot to mark those up to $7.  That was too funny.  I was like too late for you.........


----------



## Khaiya

RockCreak said:


> I'mmmm backkkkkk!  Ok, so after last night's episode, I grabbed my receipt and :flyingwit to CVS.  I exchanged my cfcg for the scurl and bammm!  That's it!       I'm in  .  This is really working for me.  Ok, so after I applied my scurl, I added a tad bit of KCCC for definition and I'm looking good!
> 
> I took my bottle to work with me today and added more juice on my lunch hour.
> 
> Now, if I can just stop dh from making fun of me and my juice.  All night he was singing the "soul glo" song...then when I left for work, I saw to plastic caps on my headrests.... he got jokes!
> 
> Yayyyy!  I'll keep you all posted and will post pics tonight! (after I buy another bottle of juice)



I saw this after i made my post, JUST what i was saying! If one juice dont work try another one, i'm SOOOO glad you found one that works for you!!


----------



## Firstborn2

BostonMaria said:


> I typed _*jherri curl juice*_ on Google and this thread came up LOLOLOL


 
 Bossy I love it!!!


----------



## soldierforhair

I would like to join.


----------



## Khaiya

*Happily Me* said:


> Adora, you should take this to Youtube.  you have the hair and the attitude (and the haters ) do very well there



GREAT idea! That's an excellent way to get some ladies to start moisturizing their hair. Maybe we'll start a juice revolution and have more ladies with long, healthy hair!!


----------



## My Friend

soldierforhair said:


> *I have not officially joined this challenge* but my beautician when I wore a sew in told me to mix 1/4 world of curls and 3/4 hot six oil and I loved it. I did everyday and I do it with my wigs also. I can't ever find it though because it is so old. I went to the BSS today and saw it for 2.99 I bought all 8 of them. The lady was like I forgot to mark those up to $7. That was too funny. I was like too late for you.........


 

 soldierforhair.....Commmme toooo the Juiccccceee


----------



## Firstborn2

soldierforhair said:


> I have not officially joined this challenge but my beautician when I wore a sew in told me to mix 1/4 world of curls and 3/4 hot six oil and I loved it. I did everyday and I do it with my wigs also. I can't ever find it though because it is so old. I went to the BSS today and saw it for 2.99 I bought all 8 of them. The lady was like I forgot to mark those up to $7. That was too funny. I was like too late for you.........


 
Dang you got a deal, I'm jelly...Now that you have a supply you might as well join the CHALLENGE!!! come on... you know you want to ....juice juice juice juice


----------



## Firstborn2

MyFriend girl you keep me laughing


----------



## My Friend

Khaiya said:


> GREAT idea! That's an excellent way to get some ladies to start moisturizing their hair. Maybe we'll start a juice revolution and have more ladies with long, healthy hair!!


 

That's it. I'm stocking up on the juice.


----------



## soldierforhair

Firstborn2 said:


> Dang you got a deal, I'm jelly...Now that you have a supply you might as well join the CHALLENGE!!! come on... you know you want to ....juice juice juice juice


 
I know right.   LOL I'm in.


----------



## Firstborn2

Taina said:


> Oh i have the pictures i took last week for my TWA grow challenge, ill post them tonite


 
can't wait to see your pix...


----------



## BostonMaria

I should buy stock in jheri curl juice. I have a feeling its going to be as popular as the Three Wolf Moon shirt on Amazon. You have to read the reviews to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

KittyMeowMeow said:


> These look great! Pretty twists , and they look so moisturized




Thank you!


----------



## Keen

I will definetely start juicing. I can't join the challenge because I wear protective styles and don't want to take it down everyday... I'm tempted though.


----------



## My Friend

soldierforhair said:


> I would like to join.


 

 :superbanana::welcome3:


----------



## Firstborn2

song_of_serenity said:


> *I POSTED MY STARTING PICS, Y'ALL!*
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/chibinekocutie/soul-glow-challenge/
> 
> A bit too many to post here so check em out! Here's one!


 
OMG I  ur hair, girl you have a bush! I love thick hair, I can't wait to see it once you hit BSL


----------



## CocoGlow

ladysaraii said:


> I'm in if its not too late to join.
> 
> I have S-curl at home and I've been using it the last few days but I need to up my moisture game.
> 
> Question?  Is it just these products or any glycerine based product?  I make a mix of glycerine, aloe vera juice, and water that my hair likes.  can I use that or should I jsut go w/ the bottled mix?
> 
> Also, transitioners/naturals: is there one you prefer to use?



I'm currently using a simple mix I made at home:

*50% Water
50% Vegetable Glycerin*

I put it in a fine mist spray bottle & shake it up before applying ... it's been working for the past few days...but it's also been very humid in NYC with all this rain .. I'll be keeping a close eye on how my hair feels when the humidity drops....

hope this helps


----------



## My Friend

BostonMaria said:


> I should buy stock in jheri curl juice. I have a feeling its going to be as popular as the Three Wolf Moon shirt on Amazon. You have to read the reviews to see what I'm talking about.


 

Right. Maybe look into this and let us know. I'm sure a lot of companies follow these threads to see what they need to mark up, quick. Stock up on yo juice girl, there's bout to be a shortage. Summer is coming too,  All these heads will be thristy for the JUICE!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

BostonMaria said:


> I should buy stock in jheri curl juice. I have a feeling its going to be as popular as the Three Wolf Moon shirt on Amazon. You have to read the reviews to see what I'm talking about.


 

 WTH?  That is hilarious...


----------



## My Friend

Keen said:


> I will definetely start juicing. I can't join the challenge because I wear protective styles and don't want to take it down everyday... I'm tempted though.


 

What style are you wearing? I wear a LF with plaits. I marinate the plaits. I never have to take them down for the juice. I do take them down when I DC.


----------



## Firstborn2

Keen said:


> I will definetely start juicing. I can't join the challenge because I wear protective styles and don't want to take it down everyday... I'm tempted though.


 
 Juice Juice Juice Juice.....


----------



## OhSoOthentik

My Friend said:


> They look great. Do you re twist every few days?



Usually I would have taken them down by now. So I am trying to figure out if I want to  re twist, or take these down and dc then re twist, or what. I dunno....between school and work, I would have to find the time.


----------



## Khaiya

My Friend said:


> That's it. I'm stocking up on the juice.



Yeah u know thats right! Fortunately i live in Jamaica so maybe the juice thread wont spread this far I can hope

Juicians unite! Its the juice that binds us!! Our slogan should be drip, drip Like if we have a sound off or someone says 3 cheers for the juice then we say 'drip, drip, juice! Ok, let me go find something to do now.


----------



## song_of_serenity

Firstborn2 said:


> OMG I  ur hair, girl you have a bush! I love thick hair, I can't wait to see it once you hit BSL



Thank you so much! When I wear it big and picked out, can't NOBODY tell me nothing. 

So I'm currently finishing up my D.C. Wow. This juicce is the truth! I had 3 day hair, you guys, I NEVER HAVE THREE DAY HAIR! If I didn't get the urge to D.C, I probably could have gone all week with that puff! 

And it greatly reduced the hair I would see afterward!


----------



## Firstborn2

Khaiya said:


> Yeah u know thats right! Fortunately i live in Jamaica so maybe the juice thread wont spread this far I can hope
> 
> Juicians unite! Its the juice that binds us!! Our slogan should be drip, drip Like if we have a sound off or someone says 3 cheers for the juice then we say 'drip, drip, juice! Ok, let me go find something to do now.


 
ok girly you have way to much time on your hands


----------



## Minty

I read through a few pages of this thread and couldn't take anymore, and I'm a patient reader. 

Ladies are you alright? 

Haven't any of you read through other older threads with ladies experiencing product overload - glycerine intolerance? Glycerine can have adverse effects to the strands as well when overly used. For example, when there is no low/no humidity for the glycerine to extract from the atmosphere, it begins to extract moisture from the strands.

I'm not downing your party, but this thread is missing something (from the here and there pages I've read). Generally ladies do ALOT and I mean alot of research sometimes ad nauseam: ingredients posting, ingredient interaction risks, ingredient effectiveness - esp. for hair type; and this goes on in the challenge threads too. 

I guess Grand Puba comes to mind right now. 

and no I will not say "long live the juice," LOL!! - but I love it for you if you are keeping your length. 

I will let you get back to doing the "running man"


----------



## danigurl18

Sign me up! I will be using Hawaiian Silky though...


----------



## PJaye

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I read through a few pages of this thread and couldn't take anymore, and I'm a patient reader.
> 
> Ladies are you alright?
> 
> Haven't any of you read through other older threads with ladies experiencing product overload - glycerine intolerance? Glycerine can have adverse effects to the strands as well when overly used. For example, when there is no low/no humidity for the glycerine to extract from the atmosphere, it begins to extract moisture from the strands.
> 
> I'm not downing your party, but this thread is missing something (from the here and there pages I've read). Generally ladies do ALOT and I mean alot of research sometimes ad nauseam: ingredients posting, ingredient interaction risks, ingredient effectiveness - esp. for hair type; and this goes on in the challenge threads too.
> 
> I guess Grand Puba comes to mind right now.
> 
> and no I will not say "long live the juice," LOL!! - but I love it for you if you are keeping your length.
> 
> I will let you get back to doing the "running man"


 


You make some very valid points.  I was wondering how people would incorporate "The Juice" in differing atmospheric conditions?


----------



## My Friend

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I read through a few pages of this thread and couldn't take anymore, and I'm a patient reader.
> 
> Ladies are you alright?
> 
> Haven't any of you read through other older threads with ladies experiencing product overload - glycerine intolerance? Glycerine can have adverse effects to the strands as well when overly used. *For example, when there is no low/no humidity for the glycerine to extract from the atmosphere, it begins to extract moisture from the strands.*
> 
> I'm not downing your party, but this thread is missing something (from the here and there pages I've read). Generally ladies do ALOT and I mean alot of research sometimes ad nauseam: ingredients posting, ingredient interaction risks, ingredient effectiveness - esp. for hair type; and this goes on in the challenge threads too.
> 
> I guess Grand Puba comes to mind right now.
> 
> and no I will not say "long live the juice," LOL!! - but I love it for you if you are keeping your length.
> 
> I will let you get back to doing the "running man"


 
Hi HijabiFlygirl

Thanks for making us aware of some of the things you mentioned. I think the bolded goes back to each individual knowing or learning their hair. I live in a very dry state, however, I wear a baggy under my LF, which helps to hold in moisture, I sleep with a humidifer, and I'm in a wet sauna 3-4x per week. 

I think there has been enough challenges on this board that if anyone was unsure they would surely speak up  LHCF women do not hold back 

Would you like to join us? 
 ,


----------



## My Friend

danigurl18 said:


> Sign me up! I will be using Hawaiian Silky though...


----------



## Khaiya

I'll be increasing my protein usage to counteract the possibility of moisture overload, notice that Adora's DC is primarily protein based so i think that's why she has been using the juice for so long with no adverse effects, that's probably something worth noting cause moisture overload is real. But no DC or anything has ever made my hair this 'juicy' so drip drip!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Khaiya said:


> I'll be increasing my protein usage to counteract the possibility of moisture overload, notice that Adora's DC is primarily protein based so i think that's why she has been using the juice for so long with no adverse effects, that's probably something worth noting cause moisture overload is real. But no DC or anything has ever made my hair this 'juicy' so drip drip!!


 
Right I use a protein once a wk, and my hair is doing just fine.


----------



## My Friend

PJaye said:


> You make some very valid points. I was wondering how people would incorporate "The Juice" in differing atmospheric conditions?


 

I live in a dry state and I have no problem with glycerin. Since I've been on this journey, I now read ingredients on products. Glycerin, urea, etc. are in a lot of cosmetics, hair and body products. Most moisturizing conditioners have humectants. 

I hope everyone in the challenge will retain 1.5 inches by July 1, 2010. Some will, some won't, but we all tried and supported each other on this juice journey. 


Borrowed from Naturallycurly
*High Humidity*

In high-humidity conditions, such as summertime in the southeastern United States or the tropics — where the relative humidity can easily reach or exceed 90 percent during the day — there is a tremendous amount of moisture in the air. This can be disastrous for curly hair. If curly hair is dry and damaged, it is very porous, and easily absorbs water from the air. In high-humidity conditions, this can cause curly hair to swell so much that cuticles are raised, making the surface of the hair very rough. These cuticles can then become entangled with cuticles of adjacent hairs and create a huge, tangled mass, which is prone to breakage. Also, curly hair swollen by excess water can lose its curl pattern, creating the dreaded summer frizz.

*Low Humidity*

In extremely low-humidity conditions, such as a cold, dry winter air, there is no appreciable amount of water in the air for the humectant to attract to the surface of the hair. In this particular type of climate, the best one can hope for with most traditional humectants is for them to prevent evaporation of water from the hair into the environment. Also, under these circumstances, there is some risk of the humectant actually removing moisture from the cortex of the hair itself, creating the problem it was intended to prevent.

That’s why in dry climates it is important to use conditioning products which rely on strong moisturizers rather than traditional humectants. However, it is interesting to note that new humectants are being developed that perform well even in low humidity (such as hydroxypropyl bis-hydroxyethyldimonium chloride and dihydroxypropyltrimonium 


*Effects of Relative Humidity on Hair and Humectants*

The laws of thermodynamics have a daily influence on our hair. There is a driving force in nature for everything to be in a state of equilibrium. Molecules that exist in an area of higher concentration in contact with an area of lower concentration will move toward the area of lower concentration in an attempt to reach an equilibrium state where the concentration is the same for both areas. For example, dry hair exposed to a very humid environment will become gradually immersed with water molecules, as they diffuse from the air (an area of higher concentration) into the hair (an area of lower concentration). Curly hair is especially susceptible to this type of diffusion because it is naturally more porous than straight hair.

Hair exposed to very dry air without protection can lose its moisture, develop an unpleasant texture and can become unruly, flyaway, and frizzy. It also can become more prone to breakage and split ends. Conversely, unprotected exposure to excessive moisture and humidity can swell the hair cortex, causing the cuticle scales on the exterior of the hair shaft to become ruffled and giving hair a coarse, unpleasant texture. Clearly, neither scenario is desirable.


----------



## Mortons

A baggy is not really gonna help you hold in moisture actually. Your hair will only soak up so much of anything, regardless of how much you put in it. Ever wonder why you can see the conditioner still sitting on top of your hair, and flowing down the drain? Hair gets what it needs and the rest is wasted. 

Dont want to rain on the parade, so please drip on, just putting my thoughts out there.


----------



## *Happily Me*

Hiyab, you're right. 

Everything must be done in moderation.

I have been using glycerine (mixed with other oils) for a few years and my hair has not suffered, in fact, it has thrived.  I apply it after every co-wash, but i have cut back on co-washing to just twice a week.  

I wouldn't use straight glycerine on my hair everyday and I have noticed my hair was feeling 'different' after prolonged use of care free curl.   

however, I think my mix is wonderful for my hair.


----------



## natalie20121

Count me in! I'll be using Wave Nouveaux. I'll also DC every week with my faves... ORS Replenish Pak and Redken Extreme Chemistry Set. I'm excited.... I need some length on this TWA.


----------



## Khaiya

Does the water in the juices help with the drawing moisture out your hair problem or does it not really matter?


----------



## BostonMaria

Ladies and Soul Glo guy,

Is this what you guys are using? http://www.sallybeauty.com/curl-Activator/SOFTSH31,default,pd.html Its Care Free Curl. I want to know what I'm buying at Sally's. The ingredients look decent.  The Soft Sheen Care Free Curl Curl Activator has mineral oil and I'm not sure if my hair will like that.


----------



## Minty

Yea Happily Me. That mix has worked for me in the past too. Last summer was great for a glycerine, rose water, JBCO, EVCO, EO mix. In the winter I can't do it though, it makes my hair feel "brittle" (for lack of a better term). I rely on water based leave-ins in the winter time. Even as a natural, I experienced the same thing.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Here are my twist that I did Sunday with Scurl and Ecostyler again. They are still soft and moisturized. Definitely like it better when I use the s-curl with the gel. I usually would have taken my twist down by now, but I think I will keep these a few more days.


 

_girl they look very springy and moisturized, i love seeing women with this natural style, this how i use to where my hair, and i always stop women to compliment their hair when i think it looks fly, lol ,  havent got blown off yet lol. but one day ima compliment the wrong women!! _


----------



## My Friend

Mortons said:


> A baggy is not really gonna help you hold in moisture actually. Your hair will only soak up so much of anything, regardless of how much you put in it. Ever wonder why you can see the conditioner still sitting on top of your hair, and flowing down the drain? Hair gets what it needs and the rest is wasted.
> 
> Dont want to rain on the parade, so please drip on, just putting my thoughts out there.


 

................................   thanks for sharing. 

The mo hair science we can share with each other the better.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Khaiya said:


> Does the water in the juices help with the drawing moisture out your hair problem or does it not really matter?


 

honestly i do not know, i dont normaly mix water with my juice. anyone else?


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> honestly i do not know, i dont normaly mix water with my juice. anyone else?


 

I mix distilled water with my juice.


----------



## My Friend

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Yea Happily Me. That mix has worked for me in the past too. Last summer was great for *a glycerine, rose water*, *JBCO, EVCO, EO mix*. In the winter I can't do it though, it makes my hair feel "brittle" (for lack of a better term). I rely on water based leave-ins in the winter time. Even as a natural, I experienced the same thing.


 

That sounds   I may try it this summer.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

natalie20121 said:


> Count me in! I'll be using Wave Nouveaux. I'll also DC every week with my faves... ORS Replenish Pak and Redken Extreme Chemistry Set. I'm excited.... I need some length on this TWA.


 
 welcome!! and thank you for joining!!! you are on the list!!!


----------



## ladysaraii

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Yea Happily Me. That mix has worked for me in the past too. Last summer was great for a glycerine, rose water, JBCO, EVCO, EO mix. In the winter I can't do it though, it makes my hair feel "brittle" (for lack of a better term). I rely on water based leave-ins in the winter time. Even as a natural, I experienced the same thing.


 

 

Yeah I use my water/aloe vera juice/glycerin in the spring and summer and it makes my hair nice.

In the winter, I lay off and use other products.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Okay I'm a part of this challenge for sure and my brother is an unofficial member I added curl activator gel to his fro before I did comb coils in his hair and it made his hair feel like butter instantly and by the time the gel dried it didn't have that rock hard feeling it was touchable which I LOVED he loved it too.

I will now simply mix a little curl activtor gel and a little conditioner, maybe a little coconut oil as well and apply it to my cornrows after every wash. I'm super excited because I know this works...I cant just use curl activator gel alone repeatedly because it would end up over moisturizing my hair but mixed with other things....its PERFECT.

Thanks again for reminding us how awesome of a moisturizer glycerine based curl activators are....its gonna be incorportated into almost everything now


----------



## Minty

My Friend said:


> That sounds   I may try it this summer.



if you do a search on the forum you find a wealth of information, hair recipes, esp. glycerine recipes. 

I believe in this forum - so much so that before I make a purchase, I do a search on this forum or pm a few ladies that I know even if they haven't tried it, they know about it. 

There is nothing new under the sun, and nothing new about hair that LHCF hasn't run through. 

By the way WELCOME to the forum.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Ladies, what moisturizer do you use in the wintertime that would work just as well as the glycerine based mix?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Salsarisma said:


> Ughhhh!!! I said I wouldn't join any more challenges or buy anymore products or get on any bandwagons! But I don't consider this a bandwagon since it's helped so many women retain length. It's a tried and true method in my eyes!
> 
> All that just to say Adora, can I please join your challenge? I bought Carefree Curl Gold yesterday and juiced up last night after cowashing and again this morning. I'll post starting pictures Thursday after my rollerset.


 
welcome!  you are on!!! thank  youuuu


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Khaiya said:


> I'll be increasing my protein usage to counteract the possibility of moisture overload, notice that Adora's DC is primarily protein based so i think that's why she has been using the juice for so long with no adverse effects, that's probably something worth noting cause moisture overload is real. But no DC or anything has ever made my hair this 'juicy' so drip drip!!


 

_ you are right!! and my DC's are protein based _


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> I mix distilled water with my juice.


 
so do I, unless I've just cowashed then I pour it straight out the bottle on damp hair so I'm good.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

2sweetnsugarland said:


> What's the name of the heating cap that you and Adora use? I have a Gold N Hot but it does not get hot enough for me. Thanks.


 
 i use goldN hot . lol


----------



## My Friend

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Okay I'm a part of this challenge for sure and my brother is an unofficial member I added curl activator gel to his fro before I did comb coils in his hair and it made his hair feel like butter instantly and by the time the gel dried it didn't have that rock hard feeling it was touchable which I LOVED he loved it too.
> 
> I will now simply mix a little curl activtor gel and a little conditioner, maybe a little coconut oil as well and apply it to my cornrows after every wash. I'm super excited because I know this works...I cant just use curl activator gel alone repeatedly because it would end up over moisturizing my hair but mixed with other things....its PERFECT.
> 
> Thanks again for reminding us how awesome of a moisturizer glycerine based curl activators are....its gonna be incorportated into almost everything now


 


 One of my hair idols!! :woohoo:

not only did you join but you brought your brother along too..... ....(cough)...that back there was from the single ladies


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I am misting..Adora advised me on using a spray bottle with CFCG and 1/4 water. I was using it for my braids, but I think it makes it easier to apply in general!


 

_well if  you have no problems applying it right out the bottle, then by all means do that , for those that are haing difficulty applying straight out, add water and use a spray botttle. i only spray cfc gold when im rollerseting and i mix with lotta body and water. _


----------



## Minty

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Ladies, what moisturizer do you use in the wintertime that would work just as well as the glycerine based mix?




I  is Alter Ego Nourishing Nova Care Intensive Leave In Conditioner.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Thanks for the welcome My Friend as for the rest of the post.....you gitz the side-eye :rofl3:


----------



## My Friend

HijabiFlygirl said:


> if you do a search on the forum you find a wealth of information, hair recipes, esp. glycerine recipes.
> 
> I believe in this forum - so much so that before I make a purchase, I do a search on this forum or pm a few ladies that I know even if they haven't tried it, they know about it.
> 
> There is nothing new under the sun, and nothing new about hair that LHCF hasn't run through.
> 
> *By the way WELCOME to the forum*.


 

Awwwww....Thank you HijabiFlygirl. I was actually a lurker for a long time (Too long ) and a non believer for even longer    I should be waistlength


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

guys... this has been the craziest, funniest, outrageous challenge i've ever been in, but i think i'm going to have to drop out.

i would like to go back to my homemade glycerin protein spritz and i think i'm going to cut back to every 3days like i was before.

i wash my hair once a week and i've got this gunky thing going on and my ends (last inch) arent feeling as moisturized and supple as before.  plus (as my homie g khai knows lol) i have some additional concerns about the juice.  

i'm still going to keep tabs on what's happening in here cause yall know how to have a good time lol.  but my hair has spoken and it says no more lol  

so i must gracefully bow out ladies...  have fun and remember

LIVE BY THE JUICE, DIE BY THE JUICE!!!!


----------



## Minty

My Friend said:


> Awwwww....Thank you HijabiFlygirl. I was actually a lurker for a long time (Too long ) and a non believer for even longer    I should be waistlength



well lurking doesn't count, so the welcome still stands. Hopefully you'll get to waist length, before you know it. In time.


----------



## afrikurl

I understand that some people hae concerns about the weather and humidity and what not. But here's what I know for sure. I don't change my products in the winter. I've used long aid and/or my glycerin spritz all year long. I live in LA. Not sure if that has anything to do with it. I also remember when I and other family members had curls (some still do) they also used glycerine based products all year long.  Those folks live in So cal and North Texas. They don't seem to have any problems with rentention even though a Jherri curl is a double process. I say as long as it feels good, do it!

BMP Welcome to the juicy side!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Happily Me* said:


> Adora, you should take this to Youtube. you have the hair and the attitude (and the haters ) do very well there


 

lol trust and believe, everybody on here wil see me on youtube soon with a smile like  "whats good lhcf?" 

cuz i love all yall for joining my challenge and i will give shoutouts!!!! in a few months tho

and as far as the haters, they gonna hate me anyway, soo lets keep the party going shall we!!


----------



## My Friend

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> guys... this has been the craziest, funniest, outrageous challenge i've ever been in, but i think i'm going to have to drop out.
> 
> i would like to go back to my homemade glycerin protein spritz and i think i'm going to cut back to every 3days like i was before.
> 
> i wash my hair once a week and i've got this gunky thing going on and my ends (last inch) arent feeling as moisturized and supple as before. plus (as my homie g khai knows lol) i have some additional concerns about the juice.
> 
> i'm still going to keep tabs on what's happening in here cause yall know how to have a good time lol. but my hair has spoken and it says no more lol
> 
> so i must gracefully bow out ladies... have fun and remember
> 
> LIVE BY THE JUICE, DIE BY THE JUICE!!!!


 


Awwwww Nawwwwwww Say it Aint Soo


----------



## I Am So Blessed

wow, im have to open up two pages of lhcf to catch up with this thread, still in the process of reading and adding everyone. just give me a few mins then everyone will be added, thanks to all of youuuuu


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> I don't start till Friday but I need to know:
> 
> 1. Do you guys spray your hair with the juice at the stop lights like the guy in Firstborn2's signature?
> 2. Will I blow up if I'm too close to to a gas stove?
> 3. Where can I get a cool Soul Glo signature?
> 
> Tis all


 
_ok now this is what im talking about!! getting into the soul glo spirit!! and no, we dont spray at the stop light, who you think we are?  we spray at work, during breakfast, down the sidewalk and during job interviews, that how we spray and thats how we roll up in the jheri juice thread, how you like that!!! you still down!? _


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

My Friend said:


> Awwwww Nawwwwwww Say it Aint Soo



it is so... my hair feels kind of gunky.  like i wash and i'm fine... but after 3 days of juicing it gets gunky.  i thought it would go away but then this morning i took my bonnet off and my ends were hella dry.  i put my juice in and bunned and when i got home and took my bun out my ends were crispy... THIS NEVER HAPPENS TO ME!!!

so i think that maybe one of the other ingredients in the juice may not like me.  so i'm going to go back to what has worked for me in the past.


one question though..... can i keep my juice gif in my siggy?!?!?   I LIKE IT A LOT!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

tatiana said:


> Hi. I am on the fence about joining the challenge but I am a supporter. I am currently trying to figure out which juice I like better. This is the only challenge I actually did not have to buy anything I had three or four juices at home. I am such a PJ.
> 
> Anyway I have questions, I am somewhat of a technical person.
> Imagine you were shoulder length again, how much juice were you using? Were you using the Small amount it says to use on the bottle or were you using more? As you hair grew longer, you just use more of it?
> Did you part your hair into sections and apply equal portions of juice to hair? Or did your "kinky" sections get more than the other sections?
> At night, did you braid, bun, baggy or something else? If something else, what?
> Also what did you do to get your roller-sethair not to revert so much while using the juice?
> Thank you.


 

girl - you do what you want with the juice, you have much you feel is fit for your hair and your length, use your own discretion  basicaly, as your hair gets longer, yes you will need more, i usually buned my hair or twisted it before bed.   and for rollersets i mixed mines with lottabody and water for hold. its easy girl, notthing hard about juicing


----------



## I Am So Blessed

tatiana said:


> Hi. I am on the fence about joining the challenge but I am a supporter. I am currently trying to figure out which juice I like better. This is the only challenge I actually did not have to buy anything I had three or four juices at home. I am such a PJ.
> 
> Anyway I have questions, I am somewhat of a technical person.
> Imagine you were shoulder length again, how much juice were you using? Were you using the Small amount it says to use on the bottle or were you using more? As you hair grew longer, you just use more of it?
> Did you part your hair into sections and apply equal portions of juice to hair? Or did your "kinky" sections get more than the other sections?
> At night, did you braid, bun, baggy or something else? If something else, what?
> Also what did you do to get your roller-sethair not to revert so much while using the juice?
> Thank you.


 
girl - you do what you want with the juice,use whatever amount you feel is fit for your hair and your length, use your own discretion  basicaly, as your hair gets longer, yes you will need more, i usually buned my hair or twisted it before bed.   and for rollersets i mixed mines with lottabody and water for hold. its easy girl, notthing hard about juicing


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> it is so... my hair feels kind of gunky.  like i wash and i'm fine... but after 3 days of juicing it gets gunky.


Maybe you were just using it too often so you ended up with buildup....I plan on using it after my weekly washes and thats it


----------



## My Friend

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> it is so... my hair feels kind of gunky. like i wash and i'm fine... but after 3 days of juicing it gets gunky. i thought it would go away but then this morning i took my bonnet off and my ends were hella dry. i put my juice in and bunned and when i got home and took my bun out my ends were crispy... THIS NEVER HAPPENS TO ME!!!
> 
> so i think that maybe one of the other ingredients in the juice may not like me. so i'm going to go back to what has worked for me in the past.
> 
> 
> one question though...*can i keep my juice gif in my siggy?!?!? I LIKE IT..  A LOT!!! *





How about you being our bijuicer? Kinda like a bisexual, some days you like it, some days you don't


----------



## Khaiya

*Mz Momo* isn't your home-made mix juice too?

Oh, an i didn't really mean adding water to the juice, but water is the first ingredient in the juices that i've seen, so does that kind of offset the drying effect of the juice?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> I typed _*jherri curl juice*_ on Google and this thread came up LOLOLOL


 
lol girl you dont even wantt to go in that thread, it pissed me off


----------



## SEMO

My Friend said:


> :reddancer::reddancer::welcome3:



Thanks for the warm welcome!!   



Firstborn2 said:


> Girl it's time to re-up, you can't get caught looking like this .
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG! Juicers roll out the red carpet, one of my hair idols have joined the challenge, welcome Ms SEMO *
> 
> 
> :woohoo2:I'm glad things worked out for you hun, plz keep us posted.



See now you're making me blush.  :blush3:  Thanks so much for the welcome.  I do feel welcomed indeed.  

I'm excited about this challenge.  I haven't joined a challenge in many moons.  But I hope to keep up with this one.  I can't wait to try out my S-Curl and begin "juicing."   I'll be singing "Soul Glo" the whole time.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Khaiya said:


> Yeah u know thats right! Fortunately i live in Jamaica so maybe the juice thread wont spread this far I can hope
> 
> Juicians unite! Its the juice that binds us!! Our slogan should be drip, drip Like if we have a sound off or someone says 3 cheers for the juice then we say 'drip, drip, juice! Ok, let me go find something to do now.


 

ihave two bests freinds and they are from jamaica and they just dont listen to me about "the juice"  their hair is ear length, both of them ear length!!!! why wont they hear me


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

master piece- i dont think its over use.  with my home made mix i would spray every day when needed and once my hair was fully moisturized then i could skip days.  but as soon as my hair felt thirsty, i would spritz and be good.  that's not happening with the juice

i always figured the juice would be fine since i would use it in between my mix.  for example, when i ran out of glycerin or infusium and didnt have the cash (or was too lazy) to get more, i would use the juice.  but that would be for like a few days every 2 months or so.  i do think it is product build up, i just think its because my hair likes something else or... i dunno lol

my friend- YAY I CAN KEEP THE GIF 

khai- i dunno if my spritz is juice or not.  it does have glycerin in it but i dont think nearly as much as whats in juice.  i fill my water bottle 50% with water, 50% infusium, several drops of glycerin and a squirt of gvp anti snap (also protein)  so its more protein than anything i think...  i mean my hair likes it... maybe my hair like protein and the juice doesnt have enough.  or maybe there's more glycerin than my hair likes.  

i dunno, i'm not a chemist, but i do speak hair (at least my hairs language lol) and my hair is telling me to stop.  my concern is if i continue i would then have to drop out of the no trim challenge and you know khai  there's only like 5 of us left!!! lmao


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Okay I'm a part of this challenge for sure and my brother is an unofficial member I added curl activator gel to his fro before I did comb coils in his hair and it made his hair feel like butter instantly and by the time the gel dried it didn't have that rock hard feeling it was touchable which I LOVED he loved it too.
> 
> I will now simply mix a little curl activtor gel and a little conditioner, maybe a little coconut oil as well and apply it to my cornrows after every wash. I'm super excited because I know this works...I cant just use curl activator gel alone repeatedly because it would end up over moisturizing my hair but mixed with other things....its PERFECT.
> 
> Thanks again for reminding us how awesome of a moisturizer glycerine based curl activators are....its gonna be incorportated into almost everything now


 
blackmasterpiece has joined the juices, wooo hoo!!!! lets get the party started once again!chears!!!!

and we knew you were lurking ahahaha, welcome friend!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

YaY we have more juicers!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Ladies, what moisturizer do you use in the wintertime that would work just as well as the glycerine based mix?


 

i use my juice all year round girl!!!! i lives by the juice


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> YaY we have more juicers!!!!


 

firstborn lol i am moving slow but surely down the list, i just now got to bMP post lol im almost done reading all the pages "weeeeh!!"


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> One of my hair idols!! :woohoo:
> 
> not only did you join but you brought your brother along too..... ....(cough)...that back there was from the single ladies


 

right!! and her brother is mmmmm mmmmmmmm good, like cambels soup!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> master piece- i dont think its over use. with my home made mix i would spray every day when needed and once my hair was fully moisturized then i could skip days. but as soon as my hair felt thirsty, i would spritz and be good. that's not happening with the juice
> 
> i always figured the juice would be fine since i would use it in between my mix. for example, when i ran out of glycerin or infusium and didnt have the cash (or was too lazy) to get more, i would use the juice. but that would be for like a few days every 2 months or so. i do think it is product build up, i just think its because my hair likes something else or... i dunno lol
> 
> my friend- YAY I CAN KEEP THE GIF
> 
> khai- i dunno if my spritz is juice or not. it does have glycerin in it but i dont think nearly as much as whats in juice. i fill my water bottle 50% with water, 50% infusium, several drops of glycerin and a squirt of gvp anti snap (also protein) so its more protein than anything i think... i mean my hair likes it... maybe my hair like protein and the juice doesnt have enough. or maybe there's more glycerin than my hair likes.
> 
> i dunno, i'm not a chemist, but i do speak hair (at least my hairs language lol) and my hair is telling me to stop. my concern is if i continue i would then have to drop out of the no trim challenge and you know khai there's only like 5 of us left!!! lmao


 
Sorry juicing didn't work out for you, but you must listen to your hair... What works for one, may not work for another, you don't want any setbacks...I'll pour out a lil juice fa ya


----------



## Firstborn2

Sorry I was suppose to keep track on the new comers this morning but I was feeling lazy...Juice me...lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> guys... this has been the craziest, funniest, outrageous challenge i've ever been in, but i think i'm going to have to drop out.
> 
> i would like to go back to my homemade glycerin protein spritz and i think i'm going to cut back to every 3days like i was before.
> 
> i wash my hair once a week and i've got this gunky thing going on and my ends (last inch) arent feeling as moisturized and supple as before. plus (as my homie g khai knows lol) i have some additional concerns about the juice.
> 
> i'm still going to keep tabs on what's happening in here cause yall know how to have a good time lol. but my hair has spoken and it says no more lol
> 
> so i must gracefully bow out ladies... have fun and remember
> 
> LIVE BY THE JUICE, DIE BY THE JUICE!!!!


 

you have a good juice mix, you dont have to drop out, just use it less often  

i dont want you to leave


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SEMO said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> See now you're making me blush. :blush3: Thanks so much for the welcome. I do feel welcomed indeed.
> 
> I'm excited about this challenge. I haven't joined a challenge in many moons. But I hope to keep up with this one. I can't wait to try out my S-Curl and begin "juicing."  I'll be singing "Soul Glo" the whole time.


 
<--extra excited tohave you joining us


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

AdoraAdora24 said:


> you have a good juice mix, you dont have to drop out, just use it less often
> 
> i dont want you to leave



you mean with my home made stuff instead of the diluted cfc?


----------



## SmilingElephant

I got my juice yo! I got my juice yo!.....(doing the YOU part of the soilja boy dance!)

I used it today on my flat ironed hair....spray it in my hand and apply it....my edges are wearing halos!!!!  ......FINALLY some moisture that stays!!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

Yea! Welcome BMP, another hair hero indeed! Love you, your hair & your attitude!

This thread is chock-full of people with amazing hair!


----------



## foxee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _ok now this is what im talking about!! getting into the soul glo spirit!! and no, we dont spray at the stop light, who you think we are?  *we spray at work, during breakfast, down the sidewalk and during job interviews*, that how we spray and thats how we roll up in the jheri juice thread, how you like that!!! you still down!? _


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Welcome to all the new challengers!!!! Adora, Thanks for the compliment! *HUGS*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you mean with my home made stuff instead of the diluted cfc?


 

yes girl, your homade stuff has glycerin!! you still juicing!! so that means you in, and i aint taking you off the list, so there!!!!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> I got my juice yo! I got my juice yo!.....(doing the YOU part of the soilja boy dance!)
> 
> I used it today on my flat ironed hair....spray it in my hand and apply it....my edges are wearing halos!!!!  ......FINALLY some moisture that stays!!


 
Crank dat soulja boy son!!!!!!!!! watch me lean watch me roll, 

cript walking down sidewalk with juice


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

im almost outta juice!!   imma buy like 4 more from Sally's bec at the other BSS' they wanna charge me an arm "& a leg.. Us got so many  folks now ::whoo*whoot::

LiVE by the juice.. DiE by the juice!


----------



## iaec06

hey ladies update on my new love right on curl activator, it keeps my hair moisterized all day long, whereas the Scurl which my twa love but laughs at it by noon. so for me I will say "right on "


----------



## so1913

I'm an addicted cutter in rehab...my last cut was October 2009 so going on 6 months now (and I'm itching for a pair a scissors lol).  I want to see if this juicing stuff will keep my hair happy long enough to get through at least another 3 months of no hair cutting.


----------



## PrincessLinzz

ADORA ADORA!!! Here is a photo of me yesterday lounging in my computer chair reading what other forum than LHCF and here is a photo of me today juiced up trying to air dry!! 





I'm BACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

so1913 said:


> I'm an addicted cutter in rehab...my last cut was October 2009 so going on 6 months now (and I'm itching for a pair a scissors lol).  I want to see if this juicing stuff will keep my hair happy long enough to get through at least another 3 months of no hair cutting.



For all my scissor happy ppls......sit down in a fetal position...rock back and forth and say "i will not cut my hair anymore"....over and over...until  it has no meaning and becomes second nature.....

*Exit Elephant*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MiiSS kECiia said:


> im almost outta juice!!  imma buy like 4 more from Sally's bec at the other BSS' they wanna charge me an arm "& a leg.. Us got so many folks now ::whoo*whoot::
> 
> LiVE by the juice.. DiE by the juice!


 

right!!!!!!!! even the hair celebrities are joining!!!!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PrincessLinzz said:


> ADORA ADORA!!! Here is a photo of me yesterday lounging in my computer chair reading what other forum than LHCF and here is a photo of me today juiced up trying to air dry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm BACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!


 

thanks PrincessLinzz!!!!! your  hair looks fricken awesome!!!! thanks for posting this!!!! your hair looks very moisturized


----------



## My Friend

PrincessLinzz said:


> ADORA ADORA!!! Here is a photo of me yesterday lounging in my computer chair reading what other forum than LHCF and here is a photo of me today juiced up trying to air dry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm BACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!


 
Your hair is  with that wet and wavy look. It's very pretty.


----------



## My Friend

iaec06 said:


> hey ladies update on my new love right on curl activator, it keeps my hair moisterized all day long, whereas the Scurl which my twa love but laughs at it by noon. so for me I will say "right on "


 

Right on my sista! Right on!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Yea! Welcome BMP, another hair hero indeed! Love you, your hair & your attitude!
> 
> This thread is chock-full of people with amazing hair!


 
^^^^^^ you said it all sista!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Right on my sista! Right on!


 

my sister used right on for  alongg time  good stuff


----------



## so1913

SmilingElephant said:


> For all my scissor happy ppls......sit down in a fetal position...rock back and forth and say "i will not cut my hair anymore"....over and over...until  it has no meaning and becomes second nature.....
> 
> *Exit Elephant*



HAHAHA!!! LOL LOL 

We'll see how powerful the Juice really is...if it can keep me on board this personal no cutting, "I'm finally gonna let my hair grow out for once" challenge I got myself on...then it IS the TRUTH!


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> I'm an addicted cutter in rehab...my last cut was October 2009 so going on 6 months now (and I'm itching for a pair a scissors lol). I want to see if this juicing stuff will keep my hair happy long enough to get through at least another 3 months of no hair cutting.


 
Girl you can do it, this challenge only last 3mos. that's perfect timing. If you want Adora can send out the juice patrol to check up on you from time to time, your choice .


----------



## Firstborn2

PrincessLinzz said:


> ADORA ADORA!!! Here is a photo of me yesterday lounging in my computer chair reading what other forum than LHCF and here is a photo of me today juiced up trying to air dry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm BACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!


 
Ok I found another hair Idol...I know you already got your welcomes way back when but I'm over your hair. Where is MyFriend so she can dust off the red carpet


----------



## My Friend

so1913 said:


> HAHAHA!!! LOL LOL
> 
> We'll see how powerful the Juice really is...if it can keep me on board this personal no cutting, "I'm finally gonna let my hair grow out for once" challenge I got myself on...then it IS the TRUTH!


 

I got my (Good) :eye: on you


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol let me try again


----------



## SmilingElephant

My Friend said:


> I got my (Good) :eye: on you



Me too!!! <----like dat!


----------



## Firstborn2

LOL LOL LOL I knew you were around somewhere


----------



## I Am So Blessed

my gif not working lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*My Juice BAD,,My Juice HOOD,,My Juice do stuff that your Juice wish it COULD!!!!* 

*Ludacris:"My Chick Bad"*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Dang thats huge!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> *My Juice BAD,,My Juice HOOD,,My Juice do stuff that your Juice wish it COULD!!!!*
> 
> *Ludacris:"My Chick Bad"*






LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL LOL LOL I knew you were around somewhere


 

Who me?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

so1913 dont make me get my cat on you, you better now be cutting!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I think i'm gone turn in for the nite ya'll...i'm oil my scalp with my JBCO and then co wash in the morning...and juice it up and bun it up!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> so1913 dont make me get my cat on you, you better now be cutting!!!




That made me laugh SO hard!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> That made me laugh SO hard!!!


 

lol 


and i want to go to store to get my twix candy bars but im afraid to leave this thread! i dont want to miss anything, i i needs me candy tho


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol
> 
> 
> and i want to go to store to get my twix candy bars but im afraid to leave this thread! i dont want to miss anything, i i needs me candy tho




STOP IT!!!! You're not helping me!!!

I devoured a GIANT size Crunch bar las nite!!! With NO mercy!!


----------



## so1913

AdoraAdora24 said:


> so1913 dont make me get my cat on you, you better now be cutting!!!



I'm cracking up so hard at this gif right now LMAO

No cutting while I'm on the Juice Challenge!


----------



## My Friend

SmilingElephant said:


> STOP IT!!!! You're not helping me!!!
> 
> I devoured a GIANT size Crunch bar las nite!!! With NO mercy!!


 

Both of ya'll stop it. My M and M's are calling me. Lawd knows the last thing I need is some M and M's.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Both of ya'll stop it. My M and M's are calling me. Lawd knows the last thing I need is some M and M's.


 
lol lol i might pick them up too . ahahaahahh and SmilingElephant needs rehab, and i need to be in some mental facilities


----------



## SmilingElephant

My Friend said:


> Both of ya'll stop it. My M and M's are calling me. Lawd knows the last thing I need is some M and M's.



I jus ate 3 dbl chocolate chip cookies and milk


I need to stop ya'll!! I been tryin!! I ate a salad with fat free dressing today for lunch...skipped breakfast....and i drank green tea with it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol lol i might pick them up too . ahahaahahh and *SmilingElephant needs rehab, and i need to be in some mental facilities *



No!!! The Elephant needs rehab WITHIN the mental facility!!


----------



## natura87

Unsubscribing from this challenge. Take me out. Stick a fork in it I am done.


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

PrincessLinzz said:


> ADORA ADORA!!! Here is a photo of me yesterday lounging in my computer chair reading what other forum than LHCF and here is a photo of me today juiced up trying to air dry!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm BACCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKK!!



You have beautiful hair!!! Also, it looks like you know what truly means to be Juiced. I am gonna try using more on my drier areas, this is an awesome visual aid, thanks!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> No!!! The Elephant needs rehab WITHIN the mental facility!!


 



muahahahah, ok im just evil


----------



## SmilingElephant

natura87 said:


> Unsubscribing from this challenge. Take me out. Stick a fork in it I am done.




But...but....HHHHHhhhh-why?


----------



## Khaiya

*Mz. Momo* another option is for you to try another juice, i have a similar problem with S-curl where my hair doesn't stay juiced all day but the WN Finishing Mist fixed that problem so there's something to think about.

*Adora* dont be telling Jamaicans bout the juice an shortening my share! I guess they dont want to use it cause they associate it with the drippy curls bak in the day? i dunno.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> STOP IT!!!! You're not helping me!!!
> 
> I devoured a GIANT size Crunch bar las nite!!! With NO mercy!!



 LOL!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> muahahahah, ok im just evil




 See there!! You ain't NO good!!! Lol!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Ya'll aint right ...I see you Chelz!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Khaiya said:


> *Mz. Momo* another option is for you to try another juice, i have a similar problem with S-curl where my hair doesn't stay juiced all day but the WN Finishing Mist fixed that problem so there's something to think about.
> 
> *Adora* dont be telling Jamaicans bout the juice an shortening my share! I guess they dont want to use it cause they associate it with the drippy curls bak in the day? i dunno.


 
No, i dont want to hear that ,my freinds will fricken be juicing by the time im done, we were in the BSS other day, (when i cursed out a worker for following us around,) i picked up a bottle of juice and put it in her hand, she put it back down , i said "if you dont pick that juice back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Khaiya

Curry Chicken......mmmmmmmm........


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

Twix, M&Ms, cookies...mmmmmmm...imma pretend I didn't hear this.


----------



## SmilingElephant

That's it!!!! I'm going to bed!!!!


After I stop by the kitchen


----------



## RockCreak

DAng it.. I leave this thread to do homework.... come back and it's like 5 pages... got dangit!  I'll be back.. gotta catch up!

I'll be posting my starting pics too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> That's it!!!! I'm going to bed!!!!
> 
> 
> After I stop by the kitchen








muuuahhhha ahhahahaha aha !!!!!


----------



## natura87

SmilingElephant said:


> But...but....HHHHHhhhh-why?




I dont agree with the direction this challenge has taken. I cannot knowingly be a part of this in good conscience.


----------



## Khaiya

Oh yeah i owe ya'll a starting pic, ok i'll put it up in a lil bit. I'm here dying to get home so i can have the curry chicken i have there. Tummy's rumbling now!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*OOOooo look I found something for baby afrikurl!!!*





*I think it goes up to 2 years old! LOL*


*And for your pooches....*






*And for everybody else...*


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

AdoraAdora24 said:


> No, i dont want to hear that ,my freinds will fricken be juicing by the time im done, we were in the BSS other day, (when i cursed out a worker for following us around,) i picked up a bottle of juice and put it in her hand, she put it back down , i said "if you dont pick that juice back up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol



 You need to stage an intervention.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

natura87 said:


> I dont agree with the direction this challenge has taken. I cannot knowingly be a part of this in good conscience.


 
girl we just having fun, and being hungry . lol ok ok back to juice, not kool aid but hair juice darnit


ok juice!!!!!!!!! whos juicing right now??


----------



## Khaiya

First i have to say those juice shirts are tha BOMB DIGGITY!!!! I just about burst out laughing!

Ok bak to the juice, I'mma juice when i get home and do a good protein DC tomorrow, do some plaits and start packing for camp.


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> girl we just having fun, and being hungry . lol ok ok back to juice, not kool aid but hair juice darnit
> 
> 
> ok juice!!!!!!!!! whos juicing right now??



But u was wrong 4 dat chicken girl!!

I'm *seriously *off to bed ya'll....i'll prolly see ya'll tomorrow!!

SMOOCHES everyone!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

natura87 said:


> I dont agree with the direction this challenge has taken. I cannot knowingly be a part of this in good conscience.



 Awwww give me a hug!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz you can find soul glo clothes but no afro spray,lol


----------



## natura87

Chelz said:


> Awwww give me a hug!




No thanks. Having seen things go down in this thread and be ignored I can not in good conscience stick around.


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora that fried chicken looks yummy you've made me hungry,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz you can find soul glo clothes but no afro spray,lol



*Exactly!!!* 
Or the combination spray pick either...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *Exactly!!!*
> Or the combination spray pick either...


 

I can't believe it's so hard, trust me girl I was back online again today trying to google it after you posted the blueprint, I even googled homeboys name,  no luck....I can't wait until I finally locate one


----------



## *Happily Me*

natura87 said:


> I dont agree with the direction this challenge has taken. I cannot knowingly be a part of this in good conscience.


 
say what????  

I haven't seen anything that would upset someone's conscience.   

wow


----------



## My Friend

I cant wait to see the starting pics   of everyone April 1


----------



## *Happily Me*

Ha! I have a little juice at my desk.  
I'm about to spray a little bit on my roots


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora that fried chicken looks yummy you've made me hungry,lol


 
yuppp, what a party without food!!! 

lets get it poppin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pass that juice, and the fried hair greesze pleeaseeee,

who juiced today!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Happily Me* said:


> Ha! I have a little juice at my desk.
> I'm about to spray a little bit on my roots


 

 thanks for the support Happily ME!!!! 

hows the juice going for you??


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I can't believe it's so hard, trust me girl I was back online again today trying to google it after you posted the blueprint, I even googled homeboys name,  no luck....I can't wait until I finally locate one


 
girl i spend a good 30mins googling that pick  and nothing!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

I pill post on the 7th I'm in braids


----------



## *Happily Me*

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanks for the support Happily ME!!!!
> 
> hows the juice going for you??


 
it's going... 

I'm going to definitely stay moisturized which is the key to good growth on my head.  But i'm going to be extra diligent now that I've suffered a 'setback'.


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora you are crazy, man that food looks good plz stop


----------



## Firstborn2

*Happily Me* said:


> it's going...
> 
> I'm going to definitely stay moisturized which is the key to good growth on my head. But i'm going to be extra diligent now that I've suffered a 'setback'.


 
Oh noooo what kind of set back did you have?


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> yuppp, what a party without food!!!
> 
> lets get it poppin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pass that juice, and the fried hair greesze pleeaseeee,
> 
> who juiced today!!!


 


Girl, I just ate fried chicken and pound cake.   I'm in the lose 10 pound challenge!!!!! This weekend I am going to run 10 miles  
ok I'mma try


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> girl we just having fun, and being hungry . lol ok ok back to juice, not kool aid but hair juice darnit
> 
> 
> ok juice!!!!!!!!! whos juicing right now??



*I'm juicing right now! Gonna try a rollerset with the juice tonight*   

That'll take another two hours...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Happily Me* said:


> it's going...
> 
> I'm going to definitely stay moisturized which is the key to good growth on my head. But i'm going to be extra diligent now that I've suffered a 'setback'.


 

_i really can not believe how big this thread has gotten!! and im so excited to have YOU,happilyMe posting in it, even blackmasterpiece joined and BostonMaria!  and so many of my hair celebs!! shoutout to firstborn2  and myfreind, chelz for holding it down!! and my girls OhsoOthentik, SmilingElephant _

_*getting misty eyed* _

thanks everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Are those collard greens? I have some in the fridge leftover...

Hmmmmm...Ill be back in a little bit yall...Off to finish juicing of course! 
:fat:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Are those collard greens? I have some in the fridge leftover...
> 
> Hmmmmm...Ill be back in a little bit yall...Off to finish juicing of course!
> :fat:


 
yup, that was greens and fried porkchops girl!! mm mm good


----------



## *Happily Me*

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh noooo what kind of set back did you have?


 
last October I got real lazy with detangling and my hair became dreaded in 4 different places in the back.  I spent dayssss trying to detangle and made very little progress.  In the end, i had to cut them out.

What was once my thick side is now my thin side.  One side of my head is mbl - wl and the other side is wl.  I have spots in my head that are 2 - 4 inches long but you cannot see because my hair is very thick.  however, the ends are thinner.  le sigh.  

I'm looking at it as a challenge and i know i have what it takes to grow it back 

so, i'll be co - washing twice  a week, applying my juice and oils and flexi-rodding it up on occassion.    No heat.  
and my vitamin and exercise regimen are on point


----------



## taj

I juiced and my hair feels *GREAT*!!! It's *SOFT* and so *MOISTURIZED*!!!


----------



## natura87

The blatant bandwagonry upsets my conscience, seeing people disregard a safety issue and try to KIM , seeing people act like this "juice" you speak of is the holy grail and was just invented yesterday...So much so that it burns my soul. That is why I cant be a part of this challenge. 

I wish you all well, may you juice, drip and retain to your hearts content.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

taj said:


> I juiced and my hair feels *GREAT*!!! It's *SOFT* and so *MOISTURIZED*!!!


 


 < in behalf of the juicers and me great job taj!!


----------



## *Happily Me*

natura87 said:


> The blatant bandwagonry upsets my conscience, seeing people disregard a safety issue and try to KIM , seeing people act like this "juice" you speak of is the holy grail and was just invented yesterday...So much so that it burns my soul. That is why I cant be a part of this challenge.
> 
> I wish you all well, may you juice, drip and retain to your hearts content.


 

buh bye!


----------



## taj

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thank you!!
> *i* :superbanana:*cant wait until the meetup and cant wait to see you there*
> 
> *im still thinking about how to were this hair to the meetup*




Cant wait to meet you too. Every time I see that cat I lmbo!!! I have no idea how I'm going to wear my hair, either. I'm still in the process of stretching. I'm 25 weeks post.


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> Cant wait to meet you too. *Every time I see that cat I lmbo!!!* I have no idea how I'm going to wear my hair, either. I'm still in the process of stretching. I'm 25 weeks post.


 

I know right...It's so funny


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok ladies so here's a pic I found of my hair from back in early November... lol I think I had it in two braids before I took this pic...:scratchch Oh and excuse my 'eye' :eye:*







eyebrows2eyebrows2


----------



## RockCreak

natura87 said:


> The blatant bandwagonry upsets my conscience, seeing people disregard a safety issue and try to KIM , seeing people act like this "juice" you speak of is the holy grail and was just invented yesterday...So much so that it burns my soul. That is why I cant be a part of this challenge.
> 
> I wish you all well, may you juice, drip and retain to your hearts content.


 

Wow!  I'm sorry that you feel this way.  I thought part of the reason for joining such a group was to research, experiment and share the knowledge of hair products/styles and care.  I didn't think that the OP considered the juice to be a 'Holy Grail," I just thought that it was something that she was doing the was helping to maintain the growth and strength of her hair.  As far as ignoring the "safety issue," I don't, hold on let me rephrase, I hope nobody is ignoring any type of safety or warnings.  It's to each's own.  If that were the case, any product that's raved about should include warnings of safety....you just never know a reaction that one may have with a product.  That's why we experiment at our own risk.  What works for some may not work for others.  

Also, not everyone is using the "curl" product.  Some people are making their own.  If I am not mistaken, I believe the key product is "glycerin."

If you search the board, there are lots of products that were once considered as you call it "bandwagoned."  But without "bandwagoning" how would we know about the product, different trials and failures, peoples successes.

Please don't let the "bandonwagoning" burn your soul, cause messing around on the hair board, you may not have a soul left.  That's part of what we do here!  On that note, let your:

SSSSOOOOUUULLLLL GGLLLLOOOOOO!!


----------



## taj

natura87 said:


> The blatant bandwagonry upsets my conscience, seeing people disregard a safety issue and try to KIM , seeing people act like this "juice" you speak of is the holy grail and was just invented yesterday...So much so that it burns my soul. That is why I cant be a part of this challenge.
> 
> I wish you all well, may you juice, drip and retain to your hearts content.




GIRL BYE!!!!!!!!! LMBO!!!


I always  drama, but I have to back *Happily Me* up with this.


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^^ I lub this thread!


----------



## Taina

I feel amazing, my hair feel amazing it has been moisturized the whole day. Never felt my hair like that before.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz girl you have to thick hur, good lawd, I love it!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> *Ok ladies so here's a pic I found of my hair from back in early November... lol I think I had it in two braids before I took this pic...:scratchch Oh and excuse my 'eye' :eye:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyebrows2eyebrows2


 


Thank you for sharing. Your hair looks great. How do you normally wear it? Regi? Do tell.


----------



## RockCreak

*Happily Me* said:


> buh bye!


 


......................................


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz is that your natural color, it's beautiful...


----------



## My Friend

Taina said:


> I feel amazing, my hair feel amazing it has been moisturized the whole day. Never felt my hair like that before.


 


 I can't wait to see your pics at the end of this challenge


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *Ok ladies so here's a pic I found of my hair from back in early November... lol I think I had it in two braids before I took this pic...:scratchch Oh and excuse my 'eye' :eye:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eyebrows2eyebrows2


 

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, im loving that color! eyebrows2eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz is that your natural color, it's beautiful...



Yes it is but I think it looks a little extra reddish right there..:scratchch It gets blonde streaks in the summer time. But both of my parents have *BLACK* hair


----------



## My Friend

:welcome3:to the Happyest Thread on Earth


----------



## RockCreak

My computer must be raggedy.. it's taking forever to upload these photos.. ok, maybe because I got so much going on...my class is open, photobucket, Lhcf and my email... lol

Anyhoo, after I juiced I wanted to "experiment" with my first twa hairstyle, so I coiled it... it's ok, nothing to get all hyped over.  I didn't part in perfect sections, I just grabbed hair and twisted it... yall will see as soon as these friggin pics upload... where in the hamm sammich is my.. be back yall.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

What's the safety issue? 

Are people mad cuz of the fried chicken and watermelon? 

What iz I missing?


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Yes it is but I think it looks a little extra reddish right there..:scratchch It gets blonde streaks in the summer time. But both of my parents have *BLACK* hair


 

It's beautiful. It must be a recessive gene.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, im loving that color! eyebrows2eyebrows2



Thanks girl!!  Lol @ the smileys


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i dont know about yall, but im bout to dive into my juice................


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Thank you for sharing. Your hair looks great. How do you normally wear it? Regi? Do tell.



*Woooo My Friend I dont think I even had a regi back then 
I would usually wear braid outs whenever going out and if I was at home I had a black silk bonnet on!! *


----------



## RockCreak

My Friend said:


> It's beautiful. It must be a recessive gene.


 

I bet it's really pretty.. my dd's hair changes color too.  I really like it!


----------



## Taina

My Friend said:


> I can't wait to see your pics at the end of this challenge


Oh that remembers me that i have to upload my starting pictures.  I Just took them 3 days aho for the TWA growth Out Challenge.


----------



## RockCreak

OK ladies, 

Here's my starting pic: I took these last night after the cowash and juice












Here's my coils experiment:


























For the coils, I used S-Curl and ORS Smooth N Hold Pudding


----------



## My Friend

RockCreak said:


> OK ladies,
> 
> Here's my starting pic: I took these last night after the cowash and juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my coils experiment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the coils, I used S-Curl and ORS Smooth N Hold Pudding


 
I love the coils. Your hair is so cute. How long did it take you? How long will it last?


----------



## Firstborn2

@Taina, you have gotten really good growth your hair looks so pretty I remember when you BC'd congratz


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RockCreak said:


> OK ladies,
> 
> Here's my starting pic: I took these last night after the cowash and juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my coils experiment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the coils, I used S-Curl and ORS Smooth N Hold Pudding


 
wowww, lovely!!! they looks soo smooth .  

and ihave that same shower curtain


----------



## My Friend

Taina said:


> Oh that remembers me that i have to upload my starting pictures.  I Just took them 3 days aho for the TWA growth Out Challenge.


 

When did you BC? You have the bone structure for a twa   Love it!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Taina said:


> Oh that remembers me that i have to upload my starting pictures.  I Just took them 3 days aho for the TWA growth Out Challenge.


 pretty hair!! thanks for this post


----------



## Firstborn2

@rockcreak girl girl girl... even SO over here like . Your hair looks amazing..


----------



## RockCreak

My Friend said:


> I love the coils. Your hair is so cute. How long did it take you? How long will it last?


 
It took me all of about 30 minutes, maybe because I didn't have a uniform to it.. I just did it.. I juiced up and applied a good amount of the pudding, spread it all over and just started twisting.. it it felt a little dry I just spritz some water and kept it moving...

My arm is hurting now, but its all good.

I'm not sure how long it's going to last... I'll let you know.  If I can get two days out of it, I'm happy...


----------



## song_of_serenity

*I am LOVING THIS! *I followed *THIS tutorial *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZJ5g8dHF9c (<3 ladykpnyc)
and did this super cute puff. I don't mind that it shrank up. 

Left in a bit of trader Joe's condish (love)
Spritz my cfc gold/water *JUICE* [/Dave Chapelle voice] 
Ecostyler gel. 
*
WET puff:*




*DRY puff:*





I'll be randomly keeping my soul glo styles in: 
http://public.fotki.com/chibinekocutie/soul-glow-challenge/hair-styles-in-glow/


----------



## Taina

My Friend said:


> When did you BC? You have the bone structure for a twa   Love it!


Oh thanks. My BC was in aug so i will have 8 months post BC this april the 6.


----------



## RockCreak

song_of_serenity said:


> *I am LOVING THIS! *I followed *THIS tutorial *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZJ5g8dHF9c (<3 ladykpnyc)
> and did this super cute puff. I don't mind that it shrank up.
> 
> Left in a bit of trader Joe's condish (love)
> Spritz my cfc gold/water *JUICE* [/Dave Chapelle voice]
> Ecostyler gel.
> 
> *WET puff:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRY puff:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be randomly keeping my soul glo styles in:
> http://public.fotki.com/chibinekocutie/soul-glow-challenge/hair-styles-in-glow/


 

OMG.. your puff is too cute.. I can't wait to get a poof, let alone a puff!  Especially a big puff....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

song_of_serenity said:


> *I am LOVING THIS! *I followed *THIS tutorial *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZJ5g8dHF9c (<3 ladykpnyc)
> and did this super cute puff. I don't mind that it shrank up.
> 
> Left in a bit of trader Joe's condish (love)
> Spritz my cfc gold/water *JUICE* [/Dave Chapelle voice]
> Ecostyler gel.
> 
> *WET puff:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *DRY puff:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be randomly keeping my soul glo styles in:
> http://public.fotki.com/chibinekocutie/soul-glow-challenge/hair-styles-in-glow/


 
awwwwwwwwwwwwww sooo cuteeeee!!!!! i want to touch it~!!!!

and  @dave chapel voice, i hear his voice often , 

"juice"


----------



## Taina

Firstborn2 said:


> @Taina, you have gotten really good growth your hair looks so pretty I remember when you BC'd congratz


Thanks


----------



## Firstborn2

serenity your puff is going to have my SO sleeping on the floor tonight He's like ok who is this, I really like this one too. It is pretty though


----------



## RockCreak

Firstborn2 said:


> serenity your puff is going to have my SO sleeping on the floor tonight He's like ok who is this, I really like this one too. It is pretty though


 

Your SO is gonna need a membership soon....


----------



## Firstborn2

ohh I remember ladykpnyc she use to be a member here, wondered what happened to her, I'll go check out her vids and sub...She was the one who taught me how to cornrow.


----------



## RockCreak

Alright ladies, I'm going to have to call it the night.. DH done came in here 3 times asking if I'm going to work tomorrow...LOL.

Truth is, he can't sleep unless I'm in the bed too!

It's been real... let the juice set us free.....LOL

Until the morning!  Chow!


----------



## My Friend

RockCreak said:


> OMG.. your puff is too cute.. I can't wait to get a poof, let alone a puff! Especially a big puff....


 

You and me both


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak said:


> Your SO is gonna need a membership soon....


 
Lawd plz don't let him sub here, he already got Jheri curl jokes


----------



## I Am So Blessed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlznhc1C0Vk

*"juice" NSFW*


----------



## song_of_serenity

Thanks everyone! And great starting pictures, ladies!


----------



## taj

LOL!!!!!! That's hilarious! *Adora what inspired you to start using the juice?* *What was your hair length when you began using it?* I would have never thought of it.




AdoraAdora24 said:


> i dont know about yall, but im bout to dive into my juice................


----------



## Evo-ny

Wow, this thread EXPLODED!!

I thought that this google ad was perfect, our team needed a t-shirt!


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Wow, this thread EXPLODED!!
> 
> I thought that this google ad was perfect, our team needed a t-shirt!


 


I'm sure the Goggle powers that be, have come across our love for the juice and created that tee. I'm for real.They have people watching the internet and forums to see what is popular.


----------



## *Happily Me*

Evo-ny said:


> Wow, this thread EXPLODED!!
> 
> I thought that this google ad was perfect, our team needed a t-shirt!


 

cute


----------



## Ijanei

This thread is Huuuuuuge. And it's barely a full week in....well it is now but you know what i mean


----------



## Taina

Finished applying the juice and made some Bantu KNots.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

taj said:


> LOL!!!!!! That's hilarious! *Adora what inspired you to start using the juice?* *What was your hair length when you began using it?* I would have never thought of it.


 
_THANKS: _

_Humm let me think back, i was in the 8th grade when my mother wacked off my NL hair becuase it was alll dry and breaking off becuase she always put rubber bands in it . went to school with inch long hair the next day. than she got a bottle of scurl spray and so thats all she wrote after that, _

_and then in 2007 i got a bottle of care free curl, becuase i wanted to get somthing better then scurl to start my hair journey after stalking cathy howse website it worked sooo good so i stuck with it, choped my hair off to NL from almost APL, here i am 3 years later with WL hair from constantly moisturizing and updosss, i never gave my hair a chance to get dry, so i had no breakage and i retained all my length.  _

_so before 2007 i was using scurl andhair grew to almost apl but i was effin it up all the time, and cutting it. im sure if i was good tomy hair before 2007 i would be butt cheek length by now _

_ihope i explained this well enuff to understand _


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ijanei said:


> This thread is Huuuuuuge. And it's barely a full week in....well it is now but you know what i mean



B*efore you know it we'll have more views than the Product review database  Go Adora!!*


----------



## My Friend

Taina said:


> Finished applying the juice and made some Bantu KNots.


 

I've always wanted to ask, do you wear your bantu knots outside? I was unsure if it was like wearing rollers outside?


----------



## afrikurl

Wow there were like 20 pages today alone. I read them quickly... did I miss something? I will check on the general board to find out. Anyway I'm still juiced up from sunday. I spritz it  but it's cottony soft. I got baby afrikurl spritzed this morning too then I put barrettes on her twists. see y'all tomorrow


----------



## Taina

My Friend said:


> I've always wanted to ask, do you wear your bantu knots outside? I was unsure if it was like wearing rollers outside?


No, i just use them in the night to protect the hair. Never use them outside


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok I'm back I had to stop by my beloved MJ Forum, yea I said it


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I'm back I had to stop by my beloved MJ Forum, yea I said it


 
great to have you back,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

firstborn, i wanna see your braids! lol


----------



## My Friend

Adora do you ever twist your hair, like longhairdontcare in her video?


----------



## Evo-ny

Juicing up right now, better go before my mouse and keyboard get sopping wet!


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Juicing up right now, better go before my mouse and keyboard get sopping wet!


 

 It will be worth it in the end.


----------



## Firstborn2

ok let me find a pic


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok I found a few just give me a sec have to upload to photobucket


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Adora do you ever twist your hair, like longhairdontcare in her video?


 

i did a few times, but mostly i do a bun on each side of myhead, right ihave one big bun, i think i want to grow out these bangs and then get the false bangs lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

im so fricken mad, icant find my keys to go to store to get my candy.

eta: ok ok i fouind them on table ahahaha


----------



## I Am So Blessed

be right backkk!!!


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> be right backkk!!!


 

bring me something back


----------



## taj

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im so fricken mad, icant find my keys to go to store to get my candy.
> 
> eta: ok ok i fouind them on table ahahaha



 You must be going to 7eleven or Wawa's at this hour.


----------



## Firstborn2

aint noway I'm leaving the house to go get candy, it must be serious,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

these where taken at the end of the year, haven't taken any recently


Deleted


----------



## *Happily Me*

I was not fibbing about having the juice at my desk at work. i haven't used it in a lonnnng time but i'm going to spritz every now and then  

got my protein shake right there too.  ya herd???  lol


----------



## Firstborn2

*Happily Me* said:


> View attachment 62506
> 
> I was not fibbing about having the juice at my desk at work. i haven't used it in a lonnnng time but i'm going to spritz every now and then
> 
> got my protein shake right there too. ya herd??? lol


 
 See and Adora laughed at me cuz I said I was going to keep a personal size stash at work


----------



## *Happily Me*

Firstborn2 said:


> See and Adora laughed at me cuz I said I was going to keep a personal size stash at work


 
girl, i keep a hair care stash at my desk.  shooot, i make youtubes from my desk.  lol


----------



## Firstborn2

I really like juicing, it has really helped me with retention, so until my hair start acting funny, I will continue with it atleast throughout the summer.


----------



## taj

Your braids look great, so nice and neat!! Did you go to the salon or you did them yourself? 



Firstborn2 said:


> these where taken at the end of the year, haven't taken any recently


----------



## *Happily Me*

and that pink and white bottle is my rose water and glycerin.  

Here's a closeup.  



I'm serious about my juice 

I have maddd bottles of this stuff at home.  I use it on my body too


----------



## I Am So Blessed

taj said:


> You must be going to 7eleven or Wawa's at this hour.


 

lol wawa all the wayyyyyyyyy, gots me some chip yum. a white chocolate cookies n cream bar mmmmm, and a pack of twix 10 in a pack and a pound cake


----------



## Firstborn2

I just saw a thread on the rosewater and glycerin, do you like use it on your hair as well?

Lawd it's my bed time


----------



## Firstborn2

@taj girl naw, I do them myself, i'm not paying to have somebody braid my regular hair,lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> bring me something back


 
im sorry i deed help, i eat this later like this everynight!! my debit card is used basicaly on snacks only, even the juice i pay for with cash.. ok that was o/t


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol wawa all the wayyyyyyyyy, gots me some chip yum. a white chocolate cookies n cream bar mmmmm, and a pack of twix 10 in a pack and a pound cake


 

From your siggy, I see where all the food goes     :blondboob       mine goes further south


----------



## I Am So Blessed

theres cake crumbs all over my chest and mouth


----------



## My Friend

*Happily Me* said:


> girl, i keep a hair care stash at my desk. shooot, i make youtubes from my desk. lol


 

I love a girl who can multi task! Have I seen one of your youtubes?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> From your siggy, I see where all the food goes :blondboob mine goes further south


 yupppppp it goess straight to my boobies aand butt!! my waist is still 31inches, wtf? how is that possible? but i love it


----------



## *Happily Me*

Firstborn2 said:


> I just saw a thread on the rosewater and glycerin, do you like use it on your hair as well?
> 
> Lawd it's my bed time


 
I use in my hair and on my body.


----------



## *Happily Me*

My Friend said:


> I love a girl who can multi task! Have I seen one of your youtubes?


 
i don't know.  my channel is sorta boring... but i'm dsylla on yt. 

I work alone so i can do a lot of things


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Happily Me* said:


> View attachment 62506
> 
> I was not fibbing about having the juice at my desk at work. i haven't used it in a lonnnng time but i'm going to spritz every now and then
> 
> got my protein shake right there too. ya herd??? lol


 

i am loving this post!!!


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> I really like juicing, it has really helped me with retention, so until my hair start acting funny, I will continue with it atleast throughout the summer.


 

Firstborn, your braids are nice. How long have you had them in? Do you have any added hair in your braids? How often do you re braid them? Do you wear them all year round? Do you wig/weave ever?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Mmmmmmmmm New Growth... It likes da juice *


----------



## HoneyA

So I took my satin scarf off this morning and my hair looked and felt moisturised. I noticed a difference as soon as I started, like the day after. I have also been using Infusium in a spray bottle to prevent moisture overload. My hair needed it though so it's thanking me.


----------



## taj

*Happily Me* said:


> View attachment 62506
> 
> I was not fibbing about having the juice at my desk at work. i haven't used it in a lonnnng time but i'm going to spritz every now and then
> 
> got my protein shake right there too.  ya herd???  lol



I'm going to start spritzing more often as well. Perhaps in the morning and at night. The juice is so moisturizing that my hair doesn't need a lot because, it stays moisturized for the entire day.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> @taj girl naw, I do them myself, i'm not paying to have somebody braid my regular hair,lol


  wow firstborn ya hair is hot, i was expecting extentions, i always thing extentions when i hear "braids".

it  looks great, awesome! and even, and neat!


----------



## teysmith

I swear, this is the thread that never sleeps!


----------



## My Friend

HoneyA said:


> So I took my satin scarf off this morning and my hair looked and felt moisturised. I noticed a difference as soon as I started, like the day after. I have also been using Infusium in a spray bottle to prevent moisture overload. My hair needed it though so it's thanking me.


 


  Can't wait to see your starting pics


----------



## My Friend

teysmith said:


> I swear, this is the thread that never sleeps!


 

hey tey....you up with us


----------



## I Am So Blessed

teysmith said:


> I swear, this is the thread that never sleeps!


 

right on!!!


----------



## My Friend

*Happily Me* said:


> I use in my hair and on my body.


 

What have you noticed by using it on your body? What is in your protein shake? I bought some whey protein the other day.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> *Mmmmmmmmm New Growth... It likes da juice *


 

Chelz, how long is that braid down your back? Have you posted your starting pics? Your ng looks well hydrated


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> What have you noticed by using it on your body? What is in your protein shake? I bought some whey protein the other day.


 

i also bought some whey last week, for weight loss. takes nasty, i got the venilla kind


----------



## I Am So Blessed

chelz, you have beautiful hair. curly!!


----------



## My Friend

I'm about to juice and then LAY...IT....DOWN 

Smoochies


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_*all day  and all week this thread has been at the top of the list in this forum! this is bananas..... i *__*

*_
_*you guys so much!!!*_


----------



## teysmith

My Friend said:


> hey tey....you up with us


----------



## I Am So Blessed

good night myfriend!!!! smooches back to ya!!!!


----------



## teysmith

My Friend said:


> I'm about to juice and then LAY...IT....DOWN
> 
> Smoochies


 

The exact same here! lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*We  you too Adora!!!!!!*

*Sooooo... I tried to wrap the hair for bed and it turned into an angry beehive instead erplexed ....thought I heard something buzzing up there*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Chelz, how long is that braid down your back? Have you posted your starting pics? Your ng looks well hydrated



Lol no I havent posted the starting pics yet...Im sure that new growth is gonna act a fool...And that braid doesnt go past APL im pretty sure


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *We  you too Adora!!!!!!*
> 
> *Sooooo... I tried to wrap the hair for bed and it turned into an angry beehive instead erplexed ....thought I heard something buzzing up there*


 

love itttt!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

chelz i love you color and your hair... looks very nice


im currently sitting here getting the dreds out of mine!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> chelz i love you color and your hair... looks very nice
> 
> 
> im currently sitting here getting the dreds out of mine!!!



Awwww Lawd plzzzz help Adora... Bless her with some Mane N Tail Detanglin Spray! lol!! Have her mane lookin 10x better than any other mane. Then the haters will be asking her what she use


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Awwww Lawd plzzzz help Adora... Bless her with some Mane N Tail Detanglin Spray! lol!! Have her mane lookin 10x better than any other mane. Then the haters will be asking her what she use


 lol the haters are always gonna hate,  but why they gotta hate, why cant they just appreciate!  but they hated jesus  too.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

and thanks chelz for the prayer, i need it  but at this moment, i am now dred freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!! wooooh hoooooooooooooo 

and now im all like --


----------



## BostonMaria

wow you guys don't sleep....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> wow you guys don't sleep....


 

nope, we dont


----------



## The Princess

Hey Ladies, I finally juiced today. I haven't juiced in a week, cause I somehow overmoisturize my hair (sweating and moisturizing) and had serious breakage. Well its finally under control. When I juiced this morning, I only saw one piece of breakage. So im good now. 

I used HS 14n1..

This thread be moving.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Poking my head in. 

I haven't posted in a couple of days.  I'm actually a straight head these days (had to do a length check).  I'll be back in my twists this Saturday and back on my juice!  

I'm going to go broke...I just know it!  I need to find a good inexpensive stash.  I picked up the CFC Gold activator and spray.  Cost me darn near $10.  I know I can find it cheaper, I just have to keep looking.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

RockCreak said:


> OK ladies,
> 
> Here's my starting pic: I took these last night after the cowash and juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my coils experiment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the coils, I used S-Curl and ORS Smooth N Hold Pudding




You have gotten some good growth since your siggy picture. I love it.


----------



## so1913

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol *wawa all the wayyyyyyyyy*, gots me some chip yum. a white chocolate cookies n cream bar mmmmm, and a pack of twix 10 in a pack and a pound cake



Grrrr...we don't have Wawa's in North Jersey or NYC and it bugs the heck out of me!  I loooove Wawa!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Guess, this is going to be the best thread eva on the HF....


----------



## so1913

teysmith said:


> I swear, this is the thread that never sleeps!



Seriously!  It's the most entertaining (with minimal drama so far lol) thread I've seen on this board in a minute lol (at least on the hair board).


----------



## HoneyA

So...there were fewer stands in my comb this morning. Needless to say I'm happy I started this challenge. I have been neglecting my hair, just doing the bare minimum out of sheer laziness. I have to master the art of self photography because there is no way I'm asking anyone here to take a photo of my hair.


----------



## Khaiya

I'm all juiced up an my hair is so soft! I'm gonna DC later or tomorrow.


----------



## Evo-ny

HoneyA said:


> So...there were fewer stands in my comb this morning. Needless to say I'm happy I started this challenge.



I was the same way, I have to detangle once a day and I was like  when I saw how much less was coming out!

One thing I've noticed is that when I use the S-Curl, it makes my hair feel like I've just run water over it. I was kind of worried at first, but the night after my hair was the absolute softest. All the other moisturizers I was using just kind of slicked on and became hard and crunchy in the morning. 

I can probably detangle less now because it stays so soft.  I'm so glad I finally found something that works for me!


----------



## dyh080

AdoraAdora24 said:


> right on!!!



Oh Yea, now ur talking my era. LOL


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Who got mad about those Juice videos? They were hilarious... and I still support this challenge.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Nice & Wavy said:


> Guess, this is going to be the best thread eva on the HF....


 

thanks chicka!! yup and we 'd like to keep it like that, drama freee

hows your juicing going lady ?


----------



## Butterfly08

I slathered on like 2 handfuls this morning.  I was mad  so I just kept piling it on.  A little got on the floor but I wiped it up before I could slip.


----------



## Khaiya

Yes! I notice less hair in my comb too, I love the juice!!


----------



## dyh080

Nice & Wavy said:


> Guess, this is going to be the best thread eva on the HF....



I agree. When its over some of us should go on Oprah and counter act the negativity displayed by Chris Rock's Good Hair.
Me and my ideas...oh well.


----------



## yaya24

I got my hair cornrowed yesterday. Used my cfcg last night and a little this morning. so far so good.


----------



## Firstborn2

Butterfly08 said:


> I slathered on like 2 handfuls this morning.  I was mad  so I just kept piling it on.  A little got on the floor but I wiped it up before I could slip.


 
Girl now how are you going to get juice on the floor without spraying it, somebody hand her a juice guide


----------



## Nice & Wavy

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanks chicka!! yup and we 'd like to keep it like that, drama freee
> 
> hows your juicing going lady ?


I thought the Juice challenge starts tomorrow?  I see now that everyone already started...no fair (pouts my lips, rolls my eyes, suck my teeth and getting ready to juice up...)



dyh080 said:


> I agree. When its over some of us should go on Oprah and counter act the negativity displayed by Chris Rock's Good Hair.
> Me and my ideas...oh well.


The only counteract would be to just sport our long hair...they won't give us the time or day otherwise.


----------



## RockCreak

OhSoOthentik said:


> You have gotten some good growth since your siggy picture. I love it.


 
Thanks, I've noticed it to and it hasn't even been a month yet... I'm like   get it girl...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

dyh080 said:


> I agree. When its over some of us should go on Oprah and counter act the negativity displayed by Chris Rock's Good Hair.
> Me and my ideas...oh well.


 

i was soo  when that movie came out , like wtf?  dumass muf , 


sorry


----------



## RockCreak

Hah!  I caught DH in my juice this morning... the nerve of him, especially since he's been cracking jokes on me...

He keeps singing:  "now twist, now twirl... do the jherri curl"!


----------



## Firstborn2

*Happily Me* said:


> i don't know. my channel is sorta boring... but i'm dsylla on yt.
> 
> I work alone so i can do a lot of things


 
How can you work alone, I'm easily spooked 



My Friend said:


> Firstborn, your braids are nice. How long have you had them in? Do you have any added hair in your braids? How often do you re braid them? Do you wear them all year round? Do you wig/weave ever?


 
thanks, no i don't add hair and I try to rebraid every 6wk. I have to wear braids everyday now because I'm in a challenge but I don't know how long that's going to last cuz my SO is tired of looking at them.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RockCreak said:


> Hah! I caught DH in my juice this morning... the nerve of him, especially since he's been cracking jokes on me...
> 
> He keeps singing: "now twist, now twirl... do the jherri curl"!


 

!!!!!!!! check him!!! check him!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

RockCreak said:


> Hah!  I caught DH in my juice this morning... the nerve of him, especially since he's been cracking jokes on me...
> 
> He keeps singing:  *"now twist, now twirl... do the jherri curl"!*


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> Grrrr...we don't have Wawa's in North Jersey or NYC and it bugs the heck out of me! I loooove Wawa!


 
What is wawas? I've never heard of that?


----------



## RockCreak

AdoraAdora24 said:


> !!!!!!!! check him!!! check him!!!


 

I just start dancing everytime he sings it.


----------



## Sunshine_One

OK I need to confess...I've been "juicing" for the last 2 weeks.  At first I didn't realize I was also using the juice because I didn't realize HS-14 n 1 was the "juice".  I LOVE this stuff so now I'm hooked.  Yes my hair is super soft!  

Please count me in! lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> What is wawas? I've never heard of that?


 
wawa is the same as seven 11, its my  late night candy store


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sunshine_One said:


> OK I need to confess...I've been "juicing" for the last 2 weeks. At first I didn't realize I was also using the juice because I didn't realize HS-14 n 1 was the "juice". I LOVE this stuff so now I'm hooked. Yes my hair is super soft!
> 
> Please count me in! lol


 

yup girl, you was getting juicy with ya bad self


----------



## Sunshine_One

Adora...I'm gonna try using with Lotta body for a roller set this weekend.  Thx for the tip.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I'm having the bests laughs since the start of this thread....

"Juice"


----------



## alshepp635

Please add me. I have been using S-curl  since joining LHCF. I slacked off recently but went out and purchased me some more when I saw this challenge. I forgot how it makes my hair super soft.


----------



## RockCreak

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wawa is the same as seven 11, its my late night candy store


 
Annndddd!  WaWa have some good coffee, meatball subs, fruit... man.. I need to go to wawa now!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

alshepp635 said:


> Please add me. I have been using S-curl  since joining LHCF. I slacked off recently but went out and purchased me some more when I saw this challenge. I forgot how it makes my hair super soft.


 

:Copy of 2cool:

welcome!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RockCreak said:


> Annndddd! WaWa have some good coffee, meatball subs, fruit... man.. I need to go to wawa now!


  lol cracking me up. she made sure everyone knewww they had good food!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sunshine_One said:


> Adora...I'm gonna try using with Lotta body for a roller set this weekend. Thx for the tip.


 

ok soundss good, this is what i do, i put more lotta body then cfcg, and water,


----------



## Firstborn2

Sunshine_One said:


> OK I need to confess...I've been "juicing" for the last 2 weeks. At first I didn't realize I was also using the juice because I didn't realize HS-14 n 1 was the "juice". I LOVE this stuff so now I'm hooked. Yes my hair is super soft!
> 
> Please count me in! lol


 
Roll out the red carpet, Sunshine One has joined The Juicers :woohoo: and :welcome3:


----------



## Firstborn2

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm having the bests laughs since the start of this thread....
> 
> "Juice"


 
Girl who are you telling, I stay at work


----------



## Firstborn2

alshepp635 said:


> Please add me. I have been using S-curl  since joining LHCF. I slacked off recently but went out and purchased me some more when I saw this challenge. I forgot how it makes my hair super soft.


 
Yay Another Juicer


----------



## Firstborn2

I didn't juice this morning because I cowashed last night and then applied the juice and put my hair up in a bun, this morning it's still damp but I have a lil stash in my desk so if my hair gets thirsty I will run to the bathroom and juice.


----------



## Enyo

Does anyone go under the dryer with juice on their hair? Not freshly sprayed, but I can still feel and smell it. I really want to try this lavender shea butter treatment, but you're supposed to put it over your dirty hair (I have 4 days worth of juice), DC on dry hair under a dryer, then shampoo. I don't want my head to be on fire!


----------



## PittiPat

I think I'm gonna try the S-curl next.  I feel coated, but I want to feel moist, if you know what I mean.


----------



## song_of_serenity

Woke up this morning and my curls are NIIICE and soft after doing a light spritz with the juice before bed. I don't baggy though...I only scarf method it.

*Who's baggying?*


----------



## Sunshine_One

Firstborn2 said:


> Roll out the red carpet, Sunshine One has joined The Juicers :woohoo: and :welcome3:


 


Thanks for the warm welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## curali

PROPOLYENE GLYCOL!!!!  That's not good for the hair, is it?


----------



## Taina

Yesterday did the same, but this time i used the Wave Noveau instead and i looove it even more. 
We almost get 100 pages in this thread WOW


----------



## My Friend

*Good Afternnoon Beautiful People!!! *

:welcome3:to the Happyest Place on Earth

:blowkiss:


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Good M0rNiNG // AfTERN00n MyFriend =) h0w's everything?


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I got my glycerin! and I can't wait until friday to wash out this straight hair (plus my scalp is mad itchy) so heerre i come, i hope my hair likes my juice mix


----------



## Firstborn2

Enyo said:


> Does anyone go under the dryer with juice on their hair? Not freshly sprayed, but I can still feel and smell it. I really want to try this lavender shea butter treatment, but you're supposed to put it over your dirty hair (I have 4 days worth of juice), DC on dry hair under a dryer, then shampoo. I don't want my head to be on fire!


 

I do I DC 2x a week, I don't have a problem with it. I DC on dry hair as well and use a homemade conditioner of Avocado, coconut milk and honey the only thing I smell is that mixture....


----------



## song_of_serenity

curali said:


> PROPOLYENE GLYCOL!!!!  That's not good for the hair, is it?



Propylene glycol is used:


As a solvent in many pharmaceuticals, including oral, injectable and topical formulations. Notably, diazepam, which is insoluble in water, uses propylene glycol as its solvent in its clinical, injectable form.[5]
As a humectant food additive, labeled as E number E1520
As an emulsification agent in Angostura and orange bitters
As a moisturizer in medicines, cosmetics, food, toothpaste, mouth wash, and tobacco products
As a carrier in fragrance oils
As an ingredient in massage oils
In hand sanitizers, antibacterial lotions, and saline solutions
In smoke machines to make artificial smoke for use in firefighters' training and theatrical productions
In electronic cigarettes, it is used to deliver vaporized nicotine
As a solvent for food colors and flavorings
As an ingredient, along with wax and gelatin, in the production of paintballs
As a moisture stabilizer (humectant) for snus (Swedish style snuff).
As a cooling agent for beer and wine glycol jacketed fermentation tanks
As a non-toxic antifreeze for winterizing drinking water systems, and in applications where the used antifreeze eventually will be drained into the soil, water, or a septic system.[6]
As a less-toxic antifreeze in solar water heating systems
As a solvent used in mixing photographic chemicals, such as film developers
In cryonics
As a working fluid in hydraulic presses
As a coolant in liquid cooling systems
To regulate humidity in a cigar humidor
As the killing and preserving agent in pitfall traps, usually used to capture ground beetles
As an additive to pipe tobacco to prevent dehydration.
To treat livestock ketosis
As the main ingredient in deodorant sticks.
To de-ice aircraft.[7]
As an ingredient in UV or blacklight tattoo ink


I guess if you're concerned, the best thing to do is just get glycerine...mix with water and whatelse the ladies are making and JUICE AWAY!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> I didn't juice this morning because I cowashed last night and then applied the juice and put my hair up in a bun, this morning it's still damp but I have a lil stash in my desk *so if my hair gets thirsty I will run to the bathroom and juice*.


----------



## Firstborn2

curali said:


> PROPOLYENE GLYCOL!!!! That's not good for the hair, is it?


 
You can always try making your own, juice


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Good M0rNiNG // AfTERN00n MyFriend =) h0w's everything?


 

Hi Miss Keciia, 

I'm doing well. Today I need to ,  , and go grocery  and stay my butt out of this thread Until I have the hair to show my SO that I need to be in this forum, he ain't buying it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> You can always try making your own, juice


I think you are using the word 'juice' in every post and you have me


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> *Good Afternnoon Beautiful People!!! *
> 
> :welcome3:to the Happyest Place on Earth
> 
> :blowkiss:


 
Trying to keep it happy is a struggle


----------



## Firstborn2

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think you are using the word 'juice' in every post and you have me


 

That's not true I also said, What is wawaz?

Juice... juice... juice... juice...


----------



## twinkletoes17

I wasn't online all of yesterday. I have like 16 pages worth of reading to do. Y'all are too fast!!! lol.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Enyo said:


> Does anyone go under the dryer with juice on their hair? Not freshly sprayed, but I can still feel and smell it. I really want to try this lavender shea butter treatment, but you're supposed to put it over your dirty hair (I have 4 days worth of juice), DC on dry hair under a dryer, then shampoo. I don't want my head to be on fire!


 

i have sat under dryer many many timesss!! on full blast!! and i aint burnt up yet


----------



## song_of_serenity

Nice & Wavy said:


> I think you are using the word 'juice' in every post and you have me


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> That's not true I also said, What is wawaz?
> 
> Juice... juice... juice... juice...






song_of_serenity said:


>


----------



## My Friend

BlackMasterPiece said:


> Okay I'm a part of this challenge for sure and my brother is an unofficial member I added curl activator gel to his fro before I did comb coils in his hair and it made his hair feel like butter instantly and by the time the gel dried it didn't have that rock hard feeling it was touchable which I LOVED he loved it too.
> 
> I will now simply mix a little curl activtor gel and a little conditioner, maybe a little coconut oil as well and apply it to my cornrows after every wash. I'm super excited because I know this works...I cant just use curl activator gel alone repeatedly because it would end up over moisturizing my hair but mixed with other things....its PERFECT.
> 
> Thanks again for reminding us how awesome of a moisturizer glycerine based curl activators are....its gonna be incorportated into almost everything now


 


BMP, I love your bantu knots on your blog  Did you use any product? Think I can incorporate the juice?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

song_of_serenity said:


>


 

perfectttttttttttttttttttttttttttt for this thread  i post a link to him yesterday talking about "juice"


----------



## Firstborn2

I can just hear him saying that tooo, my side hurt


----------



## Firstborn2

Serenity, girl we needed that laugh, I know I did!


----------



## song_of_serenity

I'm glad! It sure made me crack up!


----------



## *Happily Me*

just finished moisturizing my situation


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> Serenity, girl we needed that laugh, I know I did!


Yes, girl...yes



song_of_serenity said:


> I'm glad! It sure made me crack up!


Girl....you are going to make me bring a clean pair of undies to work er'day if you keep this up



*Happily Me* said:


> just finished moisturizing my situation


....loving your siggy pic.  You are so pretty, HM!


----------



## RockCreak

I'm really happy that my lil coils are holding up.....and they feel moisturize..


Alright now ladies... (as DH saY)

Now twist, Now twirl.. do the jherri curl!!!!!!  You sing!


----------



## My Friend

RockCreak said:


> I'm really happy that my lil coils are holding up.....and they feel moisturize..
> 
> 
> Alright now ladies... (as DH saY)
> 
> Now twist, Now twirl.. do the jherri curl!!!!!! You sing!


 

  Now twist, Now twirl....do the jherri curl!!!!!


----------



## Bigghair

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i have sat under dryer many many timesss!! on full blast!! and i aint burnt up yet


 Woooo!  Youusss a mess! 

I am still juicing with my Hawaiian Silky.  My hair loves it!


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok Juicers I have to get back to work so I'll catch up with yall a lil later, Happy Juicing


----------



## Bigghair

song_of_serenity said:


>



:rofl3::rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok Juicers I have to get back to work so I'll catch up with yall a lil later, Happy Juicing



*@FirstBorn2 did you get your DC heat cap in the mail yet? I needs me one of those!! I think I'll do like Adora and deep condition twice a week  But with coconut milk 

OOOooo I caught ya! You used the word 'juice' again! lol *


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> *@FirstBorn2 did you get your DC heat cap in the mail yet? I needs me one of those!! I think I'll do like Adora and deep condition twice a week  But with coconut milk *


 

Adora mentioned you could get one at the local BSS. I'm going to purchase one too  I'm going to try your method with the coconut mik, sound  

I love everything coconut lately  maybe I need to just buy one to   eat


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Adora mentioned you could get one at the local BSS. I'm going to purchase one too  I'm going to try your method with the coconut mik, sound
> 
> I love everything coconut lately  maybe I need to just buy one to   eat



* Idk how that would taste though
And get you sum Suave Coconut conditioner to rinse the coconut milk out with...it helped ALOT lol...this is you 2morow right here>>>>
And I'll have to hide in my room with that heatcap on my head...everybody else will be like "Girrrrrllll whats that on yo head????"*

*Coconuts make me feel all tropical like....*


----------



## RockCreak

Wow, this thread already has over 1790 posts and the challenge haven't even started yet.

This is going to be good.


----------



## DarkChyld

I must try this 'juice' my hair's been acting weird and been kinda dry. I'll try anything once. Sign me up.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

Chelz said:


> *@FirstBorn2 did you get your DC heat cap in the mail yet? I needs me one of those!! I think I'll do like Adora and deep condition twice a week  But with coconut milk
> 
> OOOooo I caught ya! You used the word 'juice' again! lol *



ooo good luck with that, i love dcing with coconut milk...but i hate the dripping!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sapphire_chic said:


> ooo good luck with that, i love dcing with coconut milk...but i hate the dripping!!



*Lol girl I just slap on a plastic grocery bag after applying it and then put on my bonnet and go to sleep!! It didnt really leak out overnight or anything *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DarkChyld said:


> I must try this 'juice' my hair's been acting weird and been kinda dry. I'll try anything once. Sign me up.


*Yayyyyy yet another juicer!!!!  * :trampolin


----------



## RockCreak

Juicers all over the world!!!!  *in my Ludacris voice*  You know who we arrreee... juicers all over the world!  The world!


----------



## so1913

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wawa is the same as seven 11, its my  late night candy store



Same...but a step up! lol


----------



## so1913

RockCreak said:


> Annndddd!  WaWa have some good coffee, meatball subs, fruit... man.. I need to go to wawa now!



Yes girl...I gotta wait until I'm on the road traveling south to stop at a Wawa


----------



## Khaiya

I'm gonna DC with some coconut milk mixed wit Mane n Tail or Tresemme later on, then I'll get all juiced up. 

What are the Juicians up to today?


----------



## Sapphire_chic

RockCreak said:


> *Juicers all over the world!!!!*  *in my Ludacris voice*  You know who we arrreee... juicers all over the world!  The world!



lol when I first read that i was singing it as 'juicers all over the world...join hands...start a love train, a love train"


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> Yes girl...I gotta wait until I'm on the road traveling south to stop at a Wawa


 
Ok enough with the chitchat, did you juice today? We have to keep our :eye::eye:'s on you missy.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *@FirstBorn2 did you get your DC heat cap in the mail yet? I needs me one of those!! I think I'll do like Adora and deep condition twice a week  But with coconut milk *
> 
> *OOOooo I caught ya! You used the word 'juice' again! lol *


 
I'm still at work so I don't know if it's come yet? I'll keep you posted, I can't wait to try it as well. Oh yeah I love me some coconut milk, I dc with it 2x a wk. It's my new staple. The super market had a sale 3/ $1 I was checkin for dates and stocking up.


----------



## Firstborn2

Khaiya said:


> I'm gonna DC with some coconut milk mixed wit Mane n Tail or Tresemme later on, then I'll get all juiced up.
> 
> What are the Juicians up to today?


 
I'll chilling bored can't wait to go home. I juiced on my lunch break  oh bump it Nice n Wavy gave me a juice complex now I'm scared to say it ju..juu...juuuice


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

whew!! I had to catch up again.. MYFriend looks like you have a busy day.. excellent use of emoticons by the way  LOL.. I had to make myself scarce bec my sister was trynna make me watch these unruly kids of hers.. ihavent juiced today bec last nite I went out to Pacific Beach to some bar my friend drug me to "& its just now feeling a lil dry.. anywho.. i Love bein a juicer.. you ladies are awesome-tastic♥


----------



## Firstborn2

Miiss Keciia that is so sweet, it takes all of us to make this a great thread...I'm so happy that we are all getting along and keep each other entertained.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Firstb0rn.. me t00 bec I lurk over at bhm (they have a weird you can't post until.... rule) "& giiiiiiirrrrrLLL!!! im like scared to ask anything them girls are mean as all get out.. no ma'am. I luvs mah juicy divas up in heyah!!


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Firstb0rn.. me t00 bec I lurk over at bhm (they have a weird you can't post until.... rule) "& giiiiiiirrrrrLLL!!! im like scared to ask anything them girls are mean as all get out.. no ma'am. I luvs mah juicy divas up in heyah!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Keciia I know what you mean, I think I popped up over there a couple of times just to see what was what, but they are far to aggressive for my taste. All that e-banging is so uncalled for.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

My Friend said:


> BMP, I love your bantu knots on your blog  Did you use any product? Think I can incorporate the juice?


Thanks for reading my blog!  Yes, I think you can incorporate the juice I would probaby combine it with a little gel and a little conditioner


----------



## taj

*I'm JuicAY...I'm JuicAY!!!!
I'm drowning in the Juice!  lol!!                   *


----------



## *Happily Me*

I'm 12 weeks post.

Perhaps I can stretch my relaxer with some juice :scratchch


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> *I'm JuicAY...I'm JuicAY!!!!*
> *I'm drowning in the Juice!  lol!! *


 
 Taj I'm coming for you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> I'll chilling bored can't wait to go home. I juiced on my lunch break  oh bump it Nice n Wavy gave me a juice complex now I'm scared to say it ju..juu...juuuice


I did?





taj said:


> *I'm JuicAY...I'm JuicAY!!!!
> I'm drowning in the Juice!  lol!!                   *


----------



## RockCreak

I'm trying to figure out how imma juice these coils...maybe I'll just do a light mist...


----------



## so1913

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok enough with the chitchat, did you juice today? We have to keep our :eye::eye:'s on you missy.



Heeeey, you can't start handing out citations until tomorrow lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

*Happily Me* said:


> I'm 12 weeks post.
> 
> Perhaps I can stretch my relaxer with some juice :scratchch


 
juice... juice...juice. DSylla what's the longest you've been able stretch.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> juice... juice...juice. DSylla what's the longest you've been able stretch.


You are a riot....


----------



## *Happily Me*

Firstborn2 said:


> juice... juice...juice. DSylla what's the longest you've been able stretch.


 
17 weeks  but my hair started dreading because i was not detangling.


----------



## curlicarib

Ok Adora, you know I been giving this challenge the side eye, because I am a child of the 80's and while I never had a jheri curl, I used da juice on my natural twa.  I feel compelled to admit that I may have had a bit of a Juice addiction.  Ok, yeah, it was baaaddd!! I even had one of the famed pik/spray bottle combos.  Now, I thought I beat that addiction (I been "clean" for 25 years :alcoholic), now you wanna drag a sista back into da "life".  I come into this thread and gotta read about how "good" da juice is, "just a little will do ya", "you can quit whenever you want", "just try it".  Girl, you gonna have me on a corner, making an illicit deal for da juice.  Next thing you know, I'll be passed out in my bathroom from a juice overload (slipped on the floor ).

I finally caved and got da juice on sale at Sally's.  So, I'm joining the challenge - just don't tell nobody........

Great job on the challenge so far mama! Keep it up!:luv2:


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ensjg598 said:


> Ok Adora, you know I been giving this challenge the side eye, because I am a child of the 80's and while I never had a jheri curl, I used da juice on my natural twa.  I feel compelled to admit that I may have had a bit of a Juice addiction.  Ok, yeah, it was baaaddd!! I even had one of the famed pik/spray bottle combos.  Now, I thought I beat that addiction (I been "clean" for 25 years :alcoholic), now you wanna drag a sista back into *da "life"*.  I come into this thread and gotta read about how "good" da juice is, "just a little will do ya", "you can quit whenever you want", "just try it".  Girl, you gonna have me on a corner, making an illicit deal for da juice.  Next thing you know, I'll be passed out in my bathroom from a juice overload (slipped on the floor ).
> 
> I finally caved and got da juice on sale at Sally's.  So, I'm joining the challenge - just don't tell nobody........
> 
> Great job on the challenge so far mama! Keep it up!:luv2:


"da Life" of the "Juice".....


----------



## My Friend

Ensjg598 said:


> Ok Adora, you know I been giving this challenge the side eye, because I am a child of the 80's and while I never had a jheri curl, I used da juice on my natural twa. I feel compelled to admit that I may have had a bit of a Juice addiction. Ok, yeah, it was baaaddd!! I even had one of the famed pik/spray bottle combos. Now, I thought I beat that addiction (I been "clean" for 25 years :alcoholic), now you wanna drag a sista back into da "life". I come into this thread and gotta read about how "good" da juice is, "just a little will do ya", "you can quit whenever you want", "just try it". Girl, you gonna have me on a corner, making an illicit deal for da juice. Next thing you know, I'll be passed out in my bathroom from a juice overload (slipped on the floor ).
> 
> I finally caved and got da juice on sale at Sally's. So, I'm joining the challenge - *just don't tell nobody*........
> 
> Great job on the challenge so far mama! Keep it up!:luv2:


 

    shhhhhhhhhhhhhh......it'll be our secret


----------



## Firstborn2

*Happily Me* said:


> 17 weeks but my hair started dreading because i was not detangling.


 
D, your hair is amazing, there's so much of it! It seems like you could wrap it around your body to keep you warm at night


----------



## *Happily Me*

^^thanks. 

this thread is amazing.  so happy.  

I like happy and fun


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak said:


> I'm trying to figure out how imma juice these coils...maybe I'll just do a light mist...


 
Maybe you should spray it in the air and then stand under it and let it fall on top of your head...That's what I'd do 



so1913 said:


> Heeeey, you can't start handing out citations until tomorrow lol.


 
  awaiting tomorrow then it's on


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ensjg598 said:


> Ok Adora, you know I been giving this challenge the side eye, because I am a child of the 80's and while I never had a jheri curl, I used da juice on my natural twa. I feel compelled to admit that I may have had a bit of a Juice addiction. Ok, yeah, it was baaaddd!! I even had one of the famed pik/spray bottle combos. Now, I thought I beat that addiction (I been "clean" for 25 years :alcoholic), now you wanna drag a sista back into da "life". I come into this thread and gotta read about how "good" da juice is, "just a little will do ya", "you can quit whenever you want", "just try it". Girl, you gonna have me on a corner, making an illicit deal for da juice. Next thing you know, I'll be passed out in my bathroom from a juice overload (slipped on the floor ).
> 
> I finally caved and got da juice on sale at Sally's. So, I'm joining the challenge - just don't tell nobody........
> 
> Great job on the challenge so far mama! Keep it up!:luv2:


 
lol if i see you on the corner, lol ima be  there with juice inside my coat on the DL like "ill give you a great deal on the activator plus"  

thanks alot for joining!!!!!!!!! we are very happ to have you, you are one of us now

awesome post!!!!


----------



## LovinLocks

Okay, I gotta big ole bottlea the blue and white yesterday.  I see the challenge doesn't start 'til when . .  oh, that would be tomorrow.  Okay then.  We'll see how this "juice" is going to work with the FL heat and all on my neck and stuff, LOL.  Hey, anything for length retention.  I cut 6" (stupid me, last Summer when getting those darned Sisterlocks [now removed]); so I've got some catching up to do.

So, here's where I am now.  







About MBL, stretched.  We'll see what's up in 2.

My ultimate goal is WL, even, blunt ends.

Pssst: ain't no need in me fakin' the funk I am a retired Wave Nouveau juice junky, why I'm playin'!!!


----------



## afrikurl

Rock Creek your husband sounds like a lot of fun! Twist, twirl, do the jheri curl! 

I think I need to co wash. I haven't juiced since sunday cause I don't need to. My hair is still soft and I've been keeping it stretched but yesterday I put some sulfur cream on my scalp.(I'm vicariously following that challenge) and some of it got in my hair. Apparently it doesn't mix well with the juice and I had white specks in my afro... Not cute

I'm on spring break and dont have to go back to work until monday so I think I'mma dc and rollerset just cause I can. I will check back later tonight after I put Baby Afrikurl down for bed and get caught up.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Happily Me* said:


> 17 weeks  but my hair started dreading because i was not detangling.



*Your hair is soo thick girl! Love  it!!  
Yeah stretching/transitioning aint no joke! *


----------



## Firstborn2

Roll out the red carpet,* MyFriend* keep your good :eye: on this one we have a Juice Addict on your hands .:welcome3: Ensjg598 glad you're back on *DA JUICE*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ensjg598 said:


> Ok Adora, you know I been giving this challenge the side eye, because I am a child of the 80's and while I never had a jheri curl, I used da juice on my natural twa.  I feel compelled to admit that I may have had a bit of a Juice addiction.  Ok, yeah, it was baaaddd!! *I even had one of the famed pik/spray bottle combos.*  Now, I thought I beat that addiction (I been "clean" for 25 years :alcoholic), now you wanna drag a sista back into da "life".  I come into this thread and gotta read about how "good" da juice is, "just a little will do ya", "you can quit whenever you want", "just try it".  Girl, you gonna have me on a corner, making an illicit deal for da juice.  Next thing you know, I'll be passed out in my bathroom from a juice overload (slipped on the floor ).
> 
> I finally caved and got da juice on sale at Sally's.  So, I'm joining the challenge - just don't tell nobody........
> 
> Great job on the challenge so far mama! Keep it up!:luv2:



*Now yall know I wasnt gonna miss that comment lol  You still have that pik/spray bottle in the attic some where? Ill meet you on the corner and trade you one for some juice!!!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Khaiya said:


> I'm gonna DC with some coconut milk mixed wit Mane n Tail or Tresemme later on, then I'll get all juiced up.
> 
> What are the Juicians up to today?


 
lol juicing 

being boring with my hair, plain-o-bun. 

i want to grow out these bangs  or somthing.  

thanks for asking, hows your juicing going?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz girl you beat me to it  she know we've been looking for it too and she didn't give us no name! Ok, I'm about to set it off:gunner7:.


----------



## Firstborn2

ahem rolling out the red carpet for *Ms LovinLocks. *to the juice


----------



## I Am So Blessed

*Happily Me* said:


> 17 weeks but my hair started dreading because i was not detangling.


 
Dsylla you actually look natural in your siggy pic, most of the time my hair looks natural, its weird, this texlaxing bizznaass


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz girl you beat me to it  she know we've been looking for it too and she didn't give us no name! Ok, I'm about to set it off:gunner7:.


 im really about to set it off with you!!! there better be a fricken name of the pick up in here within this hour or its on!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im really about to set it off with you!!! there better be a fricken name of the pick up in here within this hour or its on!!!!!!



*I'm Jada Pinkett up in this mug...which one are you Adora and FirstBorn? We bout to show out...up in here, up in here...bout to act a fool...up in here, up in here
*


----------



## Khaiya

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol juicing
> 
> being boring with my hair, plain-o-bun.
> 
> i want to grow out these bangs  or somthing.
> 
> thanks for asking, hows your juicing going?



I'm good, sitting with my DC in my head and trying to get some work done at the same time. Gonna wash it out in a bit and get to juicing


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *I'm Jada Pinkett up in this mug...which one are you Adora and FirstBorn? We bout to show out...up in here, up in here...bout to act a fool...up in here, up in here*


 
ima be madea, cuz im about to go to jail, heluuurrrrr!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> I'm good, sitting with my DC in my head and trying to get some work done at the same time. Gonna wash it out in a bit and get to juicing



The coconut milk DC??


----------



## I Am So Blessed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_DESELo37I


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ima be madea, cuz im about to go to jail, heluuurrrrr!!



 
*We gonna play gritz ball...get you a nice pan of hot gritz!  Shoot I just made myself hungry...erplexed*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_DESELo37I



 Ummmmm... that house was junky...covereyes:covereyes


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *We gonna play gritz ball...get you a nice pan of hot gritz!  Shoot I just made myself hungry...erplexed*


 

 madea uses the juice too.


----------



## so1913

Firstborn2 said:


> Maybe you should spray it in the air and then stand under it and let it fall on top of your head...That's what I'd do
> 
> 
> 
> awaiting tomorrow then it's on





Hahaha....

I've been juicing the last two days 

It's not greasy,drip drip at all, or smelly like I thought it would be...I'm using about a quarter size or so on my hair after washing in the morning and clipping my hair up for the day not to be bothered with.  Its effect is pretty cool actually, keeps my gel from drying hard and makes it a soft hold, and gives my hair an even more sleek appearance.   I ain't mad at the juice so far.  Using CFCG (but grabbed a bottle of S-curl today lol).


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Ummmmm... that house was junky...covereyes:covereyes


 

nevermind....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> madea uses the juice too.



Does she? I bet she has every kind of juice too 

It got kinda quiet in here...*crickets*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nevermind...


----------



## Khaiya

Chelz said:


> The coconut milk DC??



Yeah ya'll know you got me hooked Its not coconut milk alone tho, Mane n Tail, Coconut milk, some coconut oil and some Keracare Humecto. It felt nice going in, hope it feels as nice coming out.



Chelz said:


> *We gonna play gritz ball...get you a nice pan of hot gritz!  Shoot I just made myself hungry...erplexed*



Ya'll just have to make a slot everyday to talk about food dontcha? At the end of this challenge we gonna have juicy hair and juicy bodies with all the eating we do in here!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

that was mean of me, i feel bad now, how do i delete it? can ou delete your quote, lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Hmmmmmmmm...Care Free Curl?? Who still buys that? Price Check!!!!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

thanks chelzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## taj

Firstborn2 said:


> Taj I'm coming for you.



Lol!!


----------



## My Friend

LovinLocks said:


> Okay, I gotta big ole bottlea the blue and white yesterday. I see the challenge doesn't start 'til when . . oh, that would be tomorrow. Okay then. We'll see how this "juice" is going to work with the FL heat and all on my neck and stuff, LOL. Hey, anything for length retention. I cut 6" (stupid me, last Summer when getting those darned Sisterlocks [now removed]); so I've got some catching up to do.
> 
> So, here's where I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About MBL, stretched. We'll see what's up in 2.
> 
> My ultimate goal is WL, even, blunt ends.
> 
> *Pssst: ain't no need in me fakin' the funk I am a retired Wave Nouveau juice junky, why I'm playin'!!!*





  you bad girl, you such a dirty bad girl (Donna Summer)


:reddancer::reddancer::welcome3::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

0kay chickies im back again.. just g0t back fr0m the gym the trainer kicked my fanny im layin on the floor ... darn that gr0w 1" lose 10lbs challenge!!!!

Ensjg598 -- hilar!! welc0me beauty!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Lol @Adora...Swit it Weh...Beenie Man...Jamaican...(insider) Lets get our Jamaican on...

SN: Blue Magic sells Curl Activator too?? Wow...i have their coconut grease...shhhhhhhh!*


----------



## so1913

Ok...so me no likey the smell of S-Curl...and it feels a little on the sticky side...so Care free it'll be!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> you bad girl, you such a dirty bad girl (Donna Summer)
> 
> 
> :reddancer::reddancer::welcome3::reddancer::reddancer:



MyFriend you so silly!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

ooh.. abt you JUiCE!! :-D


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> 0kay chickies im back again.. just g0t back fr0m the gym the trainer kicked my fanny im layin on the floor ... darn that gr0w 1" lose 10lbs challenge!!!!
> 
> Ensjg598 -- hilar!! welc0me beauty!!


 

Miss K, I'm in that challenge too!  I scurred to go over there cause the juice keeps me growing and dang 1 inch=10 pounds  but I'm cool, I signed up for dance class today and I ate the last of my Oreos (I could not throw them out, with starvin children all around the world and all   )


----------



## Khaiya

Chelz said:


> *Lol @Adora...Swit it Weh...Beenie Man...Jamaican...(insider) Lets get our Jamaican on...
> 
> SN: Blue Magic sells Curl Activator too?? Wow...i have their coconut grease...shhhhhhhh!*



 Blue Magic has juice too?! I need to look this up!!


----------



## naturalepiphany

Is it too late to join? I want in, I want to get my soul glow on. I'll update tomorrow with pics and reggie if I can.


----------



## curlicarib

Firstborn2 said:


> Roll out the red carpet,* MyFriend* keep your good :eye: on this one we have a Juice Addict on your hands .:welcome3: Ensjg598 glad you're back on *DA JUICE*



Girl, you know you wrong! You supposed to be telling me to "step away from da juice"!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

so i washed my hair last nite with a clarifying shampoo (remember my hair felt gunky) and i applied my home made stuff...  happy to say my hair is once again happy and my ends have forgiven me!!!


----------



## My Friend

@Lovinlocks, I can't wait to see your hair July1. You go girl!!!

I love the humidity in Florida. I was just telling my friend how wonderful my skin and hair felt when I was there. All that moisture ya'll got going on, you well be flo length any minute now


----------



## My Friend

naturalepiphany said:


> Is it too late to join? I want in, I want to get my soul glow on. I'll update tomorrow with pics and reggie if I can.


 

You in like Earl Flynn!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

naturalepiphany said:


> Is it too late to join? I want in, I want to get my soul glow on. I'll update tomorrow with pics and reggie if I can.



 Can wait to see your pics!


----------



## My Friend

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i washed my hair last nite with a clarifying shampoo (remember my hair felt gunky) and i applied my home made stuff... happy to say my hair is once again happy and my ends have forgiven me!!!


 

Mz. MoMo you back? Awwwwww gimma a


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

yeah.  adora said i can use my homemade stuff since it has veg glycerin in it.  so i'll be using that instead of any otc juice.  there was something in it that made my hair say


----------



## BostonMaria




----------



## lilmsjanet

s curlllllllll in the hisouseeeeeee .............bwahahahaha my dog almost comitted suicide trying to run and get me and he slid and hit the wall lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy

BostonMaria said:


>


I met him when he first came out with this album


----------



## so1913

Yeah...this S-Curl business gotta go...I'm ready to put my hair under some water and wash this stuff out...the smell ya'll....I didn't think anything could over power the smell of Pantene conditioner lol.  Who wants this bottle?  I'm not messing with this stuff lol


----------



## lilmsjanet

s curllllllllllllllllllllllll i want i want


----------



## Firstborn2

Bossy you took it way back with this one Oran Juiceeee Joness....


----------



## so1913

lilmsjanet said:


> s curllllllllllllllllllllllll i want i want



PM me your addy and I'll have it in the mail by Friday lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ahahaha!*


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> Ok...so me no likey the smell of S-Curl...and it feels a little on the sticky side...so Care free it'll be!


 
Yeah I feel you on the S-curl I can't use it on dry hair, I either mix it with water or I'm apply it straight out the bottle after a cowash....


----------



## Khaiya

lilmsjanet said:


> s curlllllllll in the hisouseeeeeee .............bwahahahaha my dog almost comitted suicide trying to run and get me and he slid and hit the wall lol



Drip, drip!


----------



## My Friend

so1913 said:


> Yeah...this S-Curl business gotta go...I'm ready to put my hair under some water and wash this stuff out...the smell ya'll....I didn't think anything could over power the smell of Pantene conditioner lol. Who wants this bottle? I'm not messing with this stuff lol


 

Really?? I've used S-Curl for years Maybe I'm just usta the smell. Maybe I'm missing out on the CFCG.????Is that the one Sally's has on sale?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *I'm Jada Pinkett up in this mug...which one are you Adora and FirstBorn? We bout to show out...up in here, up in here...bout to act a fool...up in here, up in here*


 
Chelz this had me screaming I wasn't expecting this post



AdoraAdora24 said:


> ima be madea, cuz im about to go to jail, heluuurrrrr!!


 



Khaiya said:


> Yeah ya'll know you got me hooked Its not coconut milk alone tho, Mane n Tail, Coconut milk, some coconut oil and some Keracare Humecto. It felt nice going in, hope it feels as nice coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya'll just have to make a slot everyday to talk about food dontcha? At the end of this challenge we gonna have juicy hair and juicy bodies with all the eating we do in here!


 
I know right, that fried chicken she posted had me seriously hungry


----------



## PEACHEY

can i join plz....pretty plz.  i did a two strand twist today and i think this will compliment this protective style.


----------



## My Friend

PEACHEY said:


> can i join plz....pretty plz. i did a two strand twist today and i think this will compliment this protective style.


 

to you!  We would love to have you!! :welcome3:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lilmsjanet said:


> s curlllllllll in the hisouseeeeeee .............bwahahahaha my dog almost comitted suicide trying to run and get me and he slid and hit the wall lol



our dogs can be friends then... they dont slip on juice though.... they're just a bit slow and havent figured out that running in the kitchen=slamming into dishwasher/cabinets/walls/me


----------



## so1913

My Friend said:


> Really?? I've used S-Curl for years Maybe I'm just usta the smell. Maybe I'm missing out on the CFCG.????Is that the one Sally's has on sale?



Yes, it was a $1 off...I think today was the last day though   Regular price though is like $5.69 or something for a 16 oz which is around the same I saw the 8oz bottle for at CVS/Duane Reade, etc.  CFCG has a softer (nicer) smell than the Scurl IMO...feels less sticky on the hands once dried too I think.  I can see how some people say the Scurl may be more "moisturizing" but I think I'm good with the lighter feeling and smell of the CFCG for this challenge.


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> Lol!!


Taj you know I got you girlllll, we are juicers



MiiSS kECiia said:


> 0kay chickies im back again.. just g0t back fr0m the gym the trainer kicked my fanny im layin on the floor ... darn that gr0w 1" lose 10lbs challenge!!!!
> 
> Keciia girl you are brave, I didn't join cuz I didn't thing I could hang, more power to you sweetie, goodluck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ensjg598 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, you know you wrong! You supposed to be telling me to "step away from da juice"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bump that Ensjg I wanna have you juicedup when I came looking for the pik/spray, chelz you got my back
Click to expand...


----------



## jayjaycurlz

I juiced today and had my hair looking all 'freshly squeezed'. I nearly had to slap a co-worker as she was tryin' to sneak a squeeze!


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i washed my hair last nite with a clarifying shampoo (remember my hair felt gunky) and i applied my home made stuff... happy to say my hair is once again happy and my ends have forgiven me!!!


 

ahem Let Your Sooouuul Gloooo, cuz *Mz MoMo *back in the house:welcome3:back sis glad things worked out for you JUICERS UNITE!


----------



## Firstborn2

jayjaycurlz said:


> I juiced today and had my hair looking all 'freshly squeezed'. I nearly had to slap a co-worker as she was tryin' to sneak a squeeze!


 
lol tell your coworker to back it up, we don't play dat


----------



## Khaiya

Drip, Drip! Man, that video SERIOUSLY messed me up.


----------



## Firstborn2

@Khaiya what video I wanna see


----------



## Khaiya

post deleted


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Firstborn2 said:


> @Khaiya what video I wanna see



I wanna see too! Can I, can I, can I?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

HAPPY APRIL FOOLS EVERYONE!! THE CHALLENGE IS OFFICIAL!  LET THE CHALLENGE BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




LETS GET THIS JHERI JUICE RETENTION ON POINT!!!! CHALLENGE STARTS NOW!


----------



## Khaiya

^Yaaay! Ok, gonna go wash my hair out in a few mins. an get this challenge started properly.


----------



## Firstborn2

......erplexed


----------



## My Friend

_It's On Like Donkey Kong _





_  _


----------



## Firstborn2

deleted......


----------



## BostonMaria




----------



## song_of_serenity

HAPPY APRIL FOOLS!!   Trying to find a nice twist style so I can juice and go! d


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Not for everybody Adora,lol It's only 9pm where I sit,lol



LOL I was thinking the same thing.  Must be on the east coast.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

deleted ...................................................(sorry, had to make the post long enough to take)


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Not for everybody Adora,lol It's only 9pm where I sit,lol


 

Oh yeat that right..........:scratchchi know you was over there like today lol


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@MyFriend -- haaayyy!! gettin thin 'round here =] I wanna l0se like 30lbs MAX bec im not trynna be a bean p0le.. L0L

@FirstBorn -- Giirrrl I got till December that's why I joined hahahaa.. plus I really do wanna get healthy.. too many of us don't watch what we eat or exercise (black womenz i mean) .. and im 4'11" and I can't afford to be lookin like a brown jellybean L0L..

UHG! im almost outta juice!! come 2m0rrow imma be addin water "& swishin'


----------



## silenttullip

about to try and juice my cornrows lol wish me luck never done that before I hope it won't build up it'll probably sink in right?


----------



## maxineshaw

This thread is so entertaining.  I'm not even in the challenge*, but I just like to read it.  Puts a smile on my face.



*Oddly enough, I'm sitting in front of my laptop with a bottle of s-curl that's nearly empty.  Hmmm, perhaps I should join.

I'm really surprised that I haven't seen any mention of Pro-line, or stasoffro (and if it has been mentioned I really can't keep up with y'all.  How do you have over 1000 posts _before _the challenge starts?   Must be that Adora touch).


----------



## so1913

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i swear fo'jebus i love that video...
> 
> they didnt know about it up here. i found it in a thread that got locked poofed bye bye  i was sad cause it was a super funny thread.



That video just had me LMAO lol lol


----------



## BostonMaria

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i swear fo'jebus i love that video...
> 
> they didnt know about it up here. i found it in a thread that got locked poofed bye bye  i was sad cause it was a super funny thread.



Was that in the OT forum? Damn it I missed it!  
The 1st video is so funny "drip drip"
I had a feeling that this thread was going to be "controversial" to some people

I can't stay away. Mind you I haven't even bought the S-Curl and I'm not 100% sure if I want to


----------



## My Friend

MondoDismo said:


> This thread is so entertaining. I'm not even in the challenge*, but I just like to read it. Puts a smile on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> **Oddly enough, I'm sitting in front of my laptop with a bottle of s-curl that's nearly empty. Hmmm, perhaps I should join.*
> 
> I'm really surprised that I haven't seen any mention of Pro-line, or stasoffro (and if it has been mentioned I really can't keep up with y'all. How do you have over 1000 posts _before _the challenge starts? Must be that Adora touch).


 


MondoDismo....Come 2 Da Juiccee


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Khaiya said:


> ^U must be kidding! U haven't seen it?! Lemme find it right now!! Where's Mz. Momo, she probably has it as her homepage.
> 
> ETA: here it is.




Okay, that was some funny mess right thurrr! Drip, drip!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

MondoDismo said:


> This thread is so entertaining.  I'm not even in the challenge*, but I just like to read it.  Puts a smile on my face.
> 
> 
> 
> *Oddly enough, I'm sitting in front of my laptop with a bottle of s-curl that's nearly empty.  Hmmm, perhaps I should join.
> 
> I'm really surprised that I haven't seen any mention of Pro-line, or stasoffro (and if it has been mentioned I really can't keep up with y'all.  How do you have over 1000 posts _before _the challenge starts?   Must be that Adora touch).




Why you frontin' on the juice? You know you want that long, thick, juicy  .....







Hipbone length hair!


----------



## maxineshaw

My Friend said:


> MondoDismo....Come 2 Da Juiccee



 

Y'all are like Pookie from New Jack City, and "da juice" is your crack.


----------



## BostonMaria

"...Allow juice to drip into your hearts so that your hair might be saved."



Do you guys know who created that?


----------



## Firstborn2

song_of_serenity said:


> HAPPY APRIL FOOLS!!   Trying to find a nice twist style so I can juice and go! d


 
Serenity you aren't rocking the puff?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

*Off Topic* (bec i feel like talkin) 
what does your SO say abt things to do to "& for ur hair?

whenever i put on a plastic cap my bf says in a Katt Williams voice "Crumple-crumple i CANNOT SLEEP!!" L0L.. 

im bored ladies entertain me por favor


----------



## BostonMaria

Alright I'm off to bed. Mind you I'm supposed to be typing a paper that's due tomorrow LOL




MiiSS kECiia said:


> *Off Topic* (bec i feel like talkin)
> what does your SO say abt things to do to "& for ur hair?



My husband knows better than to talk about my hair shenanigans. He has his Red Sox, I have my hair forums. I can have 20 braids stickin up a'la Coolio and he knows the right thing to say is "Its beautiful"


----------



## jayjaycurlz

My hair is thirsty and tired, 'bout to fix her a bottle of juice and put her to bed.  Let the juicing begin! 


TTFN


----------



## maxineshaw

jayjaycurlz said:


> Why you frontin' on the juice? You know you want that long, thick, juicy  .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hipbone length hair!



I use "da juice" anyway, but my hair is far to finicky to just juice.  I do love me some Care Free Curl Gold though.


----------



## curlicarib

All a ya'll CRAZY up in here!  And don't be trying to stalk me neither - I ain't seen that pik/spray since I don't know when!  But if I did....I'd need some high quality juice in exchange.  Hmmm.......maybe some of that Columbia stuff. Or maybe the Jamacian goods - you know they got that good castor oil down there........


----------



## Khaiya

Now my fellow juicians know why i have been saying drip drip all day


----------



## My Friend

MondoDismo said:


> Y'all are like Pookie from New Jack City, and "da juice" is your crack.


 

I got off the creamy crack fo da juice 

I got da juice fo u MondoDismo, Com'on, Com'on


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

BostonMaria said:


> "...Allow juice to drip into your hearts so that your hair might be saved."
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys know who created that?



i know who but i dun think i should say due to all the banning that's been going on.  i thought the video was funny and made in good humor, so i dont want someone to get in trouble for it.

but honestly... i think its the funniest thing i've seen in forever


----------



## BostonMaria

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i know who but i dun think i should say due to all the banning that's been going on.  i thought the video was funny and made in good humor, so i dont want someone to get in trouble for it.
> 
> but honestly... i think its the funniest thing i've seen in forever



Yeah don't tell me then.  I didn't know about the bannings. I made "da banned" last year for like a week. I was banned by association ahahahaaha can't even say I didn't anything good


----------



## My Friend

BostonMaria said:


> Alright I'm off to bed. Mind you I'm supposed to be typing a paper that's due tomorrow LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My husband knows better than to talk about my hair shenanigans. He has his Red Sox, I have my hair forums. I can have 20 braids stickin up a'la Coolio and *he knows the right thing to say is "Its beautiful*"


 

Right. Mine the same way


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @MyFriend -- *haaayyy!! gettin thin 'round here =] I wanna l0se like 30lbs MAX bec im not trynna be a bean p0le.. L0L*
> 
> @FirstBorn -- Giirrrl I got till December that's why I joined hahahaa.. plus I really do wanna get healthy.. too many of us don't watch what we eat or exercise (black womenz i mean) .. and im 4'11" and I can't afford to be lookin like a brown jellybean L0L..
> 
> UHG! im almost outta juice!! come 2m0rrow imma be addin water "& swishin'


 

Girl, you losen already?? I would like to lose 20. Between my BC intervention and now losing 20 pounds, I going to be on lock down for realMy family likes "Big Bone" women.


----------



## so1913

BostonMaria said:


> Was that in the OT forum? Damn it I missed it!
> The 1st video is so funny "drip drip"
> I had a feeling that this thread was going to be "controversial" to some people
> 
> I can't stay away. Mind you I haven't even bought the S-Curl and I'm not 100% sure if I want to



Girl of course...this is LHCF...the place of bandwagons and unecessary drama lol.  This place should NOT THAT SERIOUS...and that's something I've concluded after years on here.  Real life has enough drama and is serious enough than to take so much so personally on a hair board.  The entertainment, lightheartedness, the willingness of people being able to not take themselves so seriously and take a joke in the midst of a haircare challenge is what pulled me into this.  No, the juice itself isn't a magic potion, and will not grow your hair in 3 months lol. Good haircare practices are the answer...using products that compliment good hair care practices whether its juice or another product will get you to meeting your haircare goals. No one is claiming this stuff would grow your hair lol.  This whole challenge is about retention I thought.  It's easier to challenge yourself to retain your hair growth than to try to figure out 50 million ways to speed it up lol.  

On that note, the video was funny as hell...so I give it up to the person who put it together regardless their intentions.  "Drip! Drip!" ya'll! lol I ain't mad at em'


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

yay! i'm glad yall arent mad about the video... i wanted to share with everyone but was concerned some may take offense.... so i shared with bhm instead lmao i just thought it was so funny i couldnt keep it to my self lol  i even have it on my FB page lmao

yay!!! we can all accept the juice into our hearts and open our follicles!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> I use "da juice" anyway, but my hair is far to finicky to just juice. I do love me some Care Free Curl Gold though.


 
 MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLZ due to the fact that the official challenge is about to start and *MondoDismo* can't make up her mind, I have taken the liberty to officially :welcome3: her to Da Juice roll out da red carpet, cuz *MondoDismo *is a juicer


----------



## My Friend

jayjaycurlz said:


> My hair is thirsty and tired, 'bout to fix her a bottle of juice and put her to bed. Let the juicing begin!
> 
> 
> TTFN


 

Night.Night  I hope you have juicey dreams


----------



## BostonMaria

so1913 said:


> Girl of course...this is LHCF...the place of bandwagons and unecessary drama lol.  This place should NOT THAT SERIOUS...and that's something I've concluded after years on here.  Real life has enough drama and is serious enough than to take so much so personally on a hair board.  The entertainment, lightheartedness, the willingness of people being able to not take themselves so seriously and take a joke in the midst of a haircare challenge is what pulled me into this.  No, the juice itself isn't a magic potion, and will not grow your hair in 3 months lol. Good haircare practices are the answer...using products that compliment good hair care practices whether its juice or another product will get you to meeting your haircare goals. No one is claiming this stuff would grow your hair lol.  This whole challenge is about retention I thought.  It's easier to challenge yourself to retain your hair growth than to try to figure out 50 million ways to speed it up lol.
> 
> On that note, the video was funny as hell...so I give it up to the person who put it together regardless their intentions.  "Drip! Drip!" ya'll! lol I ain't mad at em'



I was very busy this week and I try to stay away from OT.. I ran in there and see this post from Nikko. He NEVER posts so I read it. I can't believe I missed all that drama LOL  Probably better that way. I did ask him if he was joining the Juice challenge though LOL

Oh and as for the bandwagons I have done it all - horse conditioner, monistat, etc so might as well join this too.

OK I'm really going to bed now. Buenos nachos.


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> Girl of course...this is LHCF...the place of bandwagons and unecessary drama lol. This place should NOT THAT SERIOUS...and that's something I've concluded after years on here. Real life has enough drama and is serious enough than to take so much so personally on a hair board. The entertainment, lightheartedness, the willingness of people being able to not take themselves so seriously and take a joke in the midst of a haircare challenge is what pulled me into this. No, the juice itself isn't a magic potion, and will not grow your hair in 3 months lol. Good haircare practices are the answer...using products that compliment good hair care practices whether its juice or another product will get you to meeting your haircare goals. No one is claiming this stuff would grow your hair lol. This whole challenge is about retention I thought. It's easier to challenge yourself to retain your hair growth than to try to figure out 50 million ways to speed it up lol.
> 
> On that note, the video was funny as hell...so I give it up to the person who put it together regardless their intentions. "Drip! Drip!" ya'll! lol I ain't mad at em'


 
On the real, thank you wasn't enough, your whole post is right on point!!!


----------



## My Friend

eace_sm:*to the juice people*


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> MAY I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLZ due to the fact that the official challenge is about to start and *MondoDismo* can't make up her mind, I have taken the liberty to officially :welcome3: her to Da Juice roll out da red carpet, cuz *MondoDismo *is a juicer



 

I can't even laugh out loud like I want too because it's late.  

Alright, add me then.  I'll try.  Juice only huh? No oil?  This should be interesting.  Even though I have coconut oil, I think I will juice exclusively.  

I think I'll replenish my juice stash with more s-curl tomorrow.

Good night folks (even though I'm just logging off LHCF to go watch Netflix


----------



## Firstborn2

@MondoDismo, Adora has allowed oil if you want to use it, I still use coconut oil 2x wk


----------



## teysmith

Khaiya said:


> ^U must be kidding! U haven't seen it?! Lemme find it right now!! Where's Mz. Momo, she probably has it as her homepage.
> 
> ETA: here it is.


 
I AM DEAD!!!! ALL 3 ARE CRAZY HILARIOUS!

and i'm still juicing


----------



## so1913

Firstborn2 said:


> On the real, thank you wasn't enough, your whole post is right on point!!!



Folks are gonna clown...what can you do?  I don't know about ya'll, but there's not ONE PERSON on LHCF I need to accept me or my decisions lol. DON'T LET THESE PEOPLE STEAL YOUR JOY!  I tell you what though...if folks start retaining some length around these parts over the next few months, guarantee some of these folks doing the clowning gonna get quiet and start drip drip'n on the low lol.  All I just know with this crazy schedule I got going on these days, I can always come in this thread well needed laugh...I figure why not try out some hair practice that worked for others while am at it?  Tweek it to fit you and HHG!

Real life is too serious ya'll...keep getting your juice on!


----------



## so1913

MondoDismo said:


> I can't even laugh out loud like I want too because it's late.
> 
> Alright, add me then.  I'll try.  Juice only huh? No oil?  This should be interesting.  Even though I have coconut oil, I think I will juice exclusively.
> 
> I think I'll replenish my juice stash with more s-curl tomorrow.
> 
> Good night folks (even though I'm just logging off LHCF to go watch Netflix



I think the rules allowed coconut oil.  I'm using coconut oil or ayurvedic coconut oil blends as overnight treatments before washing in the morning.  Then using CFCG as a leave in before styling.


----------



## My Friend

so1913 said:


> Folks are gonna clown...what can you do? I don't know about ya'll, but there's not ONE PERSON on LHCF I need to accept me or my decisions lol. *DON'T LET THESE PEOPLE STEAL YOUR* *JOY!* I tell you what though...if folks start retaining some length around these parts over the next few months, guarantee some of these folks doing the clowning gonna get quiet and start drip drip'n on the low lol. All I just know with this crazy schedule I got going on these days, I can always come in this thread well needed laugh...I figure why not try out some hair practice that worked for others while am at it? Tweek it to fit you and HHG!
> 
> Real life is too serious ya'll...keep getting your juice on!


----------



## Firstborn2

Ensjg598 said:


> All a ya'll CRAZY up in here! And don't be trying to stalk me neither - I ain't seen that pik/spray since I don't know when! But if I did....I'd need some high quality juice in exchange. Hmmm.......maybe some of that Columbia stuff. Or maybe the Jamacian goods - you know they got that good castor oil down there........


 
I forgot to respond to this post... Walk up in hea with the infamous pik/spray and Juice is going to start flying


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

In juice's name.... drip drip.  I HOWLED at that video... wooooooooow


----------



## mush211

I'm juicin' right now


----------



## Firstborn2

Um I guess I'm the only one who didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Um I guess I'm the only one who didn't think it was funny.



oh no!!! really?  i'm sorry we posted it then


----------



## Firstborn2

mush211 said:


> I'm juicin' right now


 
Heyyyy its our favorite girl Mush Mush, was good ma?


----------



## Firstborn2

MzMoMo can you guys plz delete it out your post Only because it is offensive to some, so inorder to keep everybody happy we just should remove it...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

mines deleted :hug: sorry chica


----------



## Firstborn2

Thanks Ma... where is Adora with the gifs.llololol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

if somebody even try to take my juice, this will happen to them


----------



## GodMadeMePretty

Firstborn2 said:


> MzMoMo can you guys plz delete it out your post Only because it is offensive to some, so inorder to keep everybody happy we just should remove it...



Are you serious?  You mean because it's offensive to you that you want to remain happy so you want them to remove it?

I think you're the ONLY person who has seen it who didn't find it funny.  Everybody is laughing on the sly, not willing to let anyone else know that they think it's hilarious because it might offend someone who is in the challenge.

Do YOU.  If you want to use this stuff - USE IT! A video satirizing the whole challenge should NOT be offensive.  Even Palin laughed at the SNL skits about her and participated. If that foolish woman can laugh at herself, I know you can laugh at a video.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

who just got done juicing?


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> if somebody even try to take my juice, this will happen to them


 
 Adora you are crazy


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> who just got done juicing?


 

I'm jucing right now


----------



## Firstborn2

Girl I'm about to start in a few minutes...


----------



## Khaiya

I just got done juicing! Man, even my crazy NG is liad down all sot and nice.


----------



## Foxglove

GodMadeMePretty said:


> Are you serious?  You mean because it's offensive to you that you want to remain happy so you want them to remove it?
> 
> I think you're the ONLY person who has seen it who didn't find it funny.  Everybody is laughing on the sly, not willing to let anyone else know that they think it's hilarious because it might offend someone who is in the challenge.
> 
> Do YOU.  If you want to use this stuff - USE IT! A video satirizing the whole challenge should NOT be offensive.  Even Palin laughed at the SNL skits about her and participated. If that foolish woman can laugh at herself, I know you can laugh at a video.



This would have been useful before people got banned for saying the exact same thing you're saying
ETA asking sincerely bc I'm thoroughly confused by what happened tonight


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I'm about to start in a few minutes...


----------



## OhSoOthentik

LovinLocks said:


> Okay, I gotta big ole bottlea the blue and white yesterday.  I see the challenge doesn't start 'til when . .  oh, that would be tomorrow.  Okay then.  We'll see how this "juice" is going to work with the FL heat and all on my neck and stuff, LOL.  Hey, anything for length retention.  I cut 6" (stupid me, last Summer when getting those darned Sisterlocks [now removed]); so I've got some catching up to do.
> 
> So, here's where I am now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About MBL, stretched.  We'll see what's up in 2.
> 
> My ultimate goal is WL, even, blunt ends.
> 
> Pssst: ain't no need in me fakin' the funk I am a retired Wave Nouveau juice junky, why I'm playin'!!!



Hey Mommy!!!!!We are doing a challenge together. YEA!!!!!!! Love ya


----------



## Taina

Page 98. let`s get to the 100 tonite!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


>


 

 what you don't want me juicing...


----------



## Khaiya

I dont think getting to 100 is going to be too hard at all.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Ohsoooothentikkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<--*missed you*


----------



## My Friend

:welcome3:*To The Happyest Thread on Earth*


----------



## Firstborn2

Taina said:


> Page 98. let`s get to the 100 tonite!!!


 

I'm with you on that T. How did the juicing go today?


----------



## Firstborn2

Khaiya said:


> I dont think getting to 100 is going to be too hard at all.


 
Maybe I need to shorten my page like ya'll I only see 58pages but i the 40 post per page


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen

I used to wet my hair heavily with water and gel in high school to keep it from getting fly away. It would give me big pimples on the sides of my face  Are you guys experiencing any breakouts from this stuff where it hangs against your face/neck/back? I'd be a walking pimple if I tried it lol....


----------



## Taina

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm with you on that T. How did the juicing go today?


Today my hair felt greasy, i think i applyed too much wave noveau and i was late do didnt wash my hair erplexed but anyway the hair felt soft the whole day and the look was nice as well.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

emerging from the juice


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora 49 more mins on the westcoast,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Shahla said:


> I used to wet my hair heavily with water and gel in high school to keep it from getting fly away. It would give me big pimples on the sides of my face  Are you guys experiencing any breakouts from this stuff where it hangs against your face/neck/back? I'd be a walking pimple if I tried it lol....


 

Not me, I dilute mine with water...


----------



## My Friend

It just turned 12 midnight somewhere in the world


----------



## Taina

Shahla said:


> I used to wet my hair heavily with water and gel in high school to keep it from getting fly away. It would give me big pimples on the sides of my face  Are you guys experiencing any breakouts from this stuff where it hangs against your face/neck/back? I'd be a walking pimple if I tried it lol....


Even my hair is not that long, what i do is to pin up my hair to prevent having it in my face.


----------



## Taina

My Friend said:


> It just turned 12 midnight somewhere in the world


Here in Mexico City is 19 minutes past midnight jojojo


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Ohsoooothentikkkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!<--*missed you*




Hey Boo!!!!


----------



## teysmith

My Friend said:


> It just turned 12 midnight somewhere in the world


 
Its 1am here.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Ok so to start the challenge off I just washed, dc, protein, and did some more twist with the juice and eco styler. I stopped by Walmart today and pick up an extra bottle of S-Curl. (my "special friend" said, "I see you got your juice" lmao) So I am ready to go girls.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lets gooooo!!!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

BTW, Adora. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. That protein treatment did wonders for me. I had to get a different brand than you suggested because Walmart didn't have Aphogee. But, I had very little hair in my comb this evening compared to normal. Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i bet yall ladies that be rushing to the BSS to get that last bottle of juice be like


----------



## Mahalialee4

So should twice a day do the trick for natural hair. I am in cornrows ( no extensions in the back and loose in the front, wrapped in a wrap around bun style. Topped with a satin scarf all day long. 
 I am spraying when I wake up and before I fall asleep....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> BTW, Adora. THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU. That protein treatment did wonders for me. I had to get a different brand than you suggested because Walmart didn't have Aphogee. But, I had very little hair in my comb this evening compared to normal. Just what the doctor ordered!


 
 omg, this is such good news!! im so happy this did good for you! i love protein treaments, they work magic 

so does the juice


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

we at 100 yet? 

im s0o0o glad we keep this thread happy!! 

*M0'nique voice* Take ya arms.. wrap em around yaself "& squeeezzeee real tight!! we've all just been hug'd.. I LOVE MAH JUiCERs f0' FREE SUGA!!  L0L


----------



## My Friend

Mahalialee4 said:


> So should twice a day do the trick for natural hair. I am in cornrows ( no extensions in the back and loose in the front, wrapped in a wrap around bun style. Topped with a satin scarf all day long.
> I am spraying when I wake up and before I fall asleep....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 

Wow!! I stalked your fotki. Beautiful hair. Anything you want to share with us?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

OMG @ that car gif!!!! i would be PISSED if i owned the white or the blue'ish green car!!!


----------



## Taina

Post on page 100 ñaca ñaca!!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@0So -- what brand did you use ??


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> *we at 100 yet?*
> 
> im s0o0o glad we keep this thread happy!!
> 
> *M0'nique voice* *Take ya arms.. wrap em around yaself "& squeeezzeee real tight!! we've all just been hug'd.. I LOVE MAH JUiCERs f0' FREE SUGA*!!  L0L


 

Yes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

celebrating #100 posts of sisterly LOveee


----------



## OhSoOthentik

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @0So -- what brand did you use ??




I used Palmer's Coconut Oil Formula (with vitamin E) Deep Conditioning Protein Pack. I also added a egg on top of that. I am still gonna try to find Aphogee somewhere. I know of a BSS across town that has it. I just have to find a way to get there.


On to post #2000. Let's get it Y'all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> omg, this is such good news!! im so happy this did good for you! i love protein treaments, they work magic
> 
> *so does the juice*


 

*       Say it loud.....Say it proud*

*     Da Juice....Da juice...Da juice..*


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Oh I just want you Ladies to know. That the hair on my nape are stretching to right above my shoulder now. (HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!) Now the rest needs to catch up


----------



## song_of_serenity

Firstborn2 said:


> Serenity you aren't rocking the puff?


I am. But I am terrified of my edges suffering from the constant puff updo and I wanna ease up a bit!  

And I just watched the video. The mircrosoft Sam etc, the "proper" slang talk, "Drink Juice and Juice"

I almost lost it! 
ETA

In Juice's name. DRIP DRIP! :CRYING:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i know this clown have a curly perm


----------



## My Friend

I done juiced


Smoochies

:blowkiss:


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i know this clown have a curly perm



Ronald has the james brown look to his hair


----------



## Firstborn2

Mahalialee4 said:


> So should twice a day do the trick for natural hair. I am in cornrows ( no extensions in the back and loose in the front, wrapped in a wrap around bun style. Topped with a satin scarf all day long.
> I am spraying when I wake up and before I fall asleep....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 

OH my are you joining the JUICERS in the challenge?


----------



## Firstborn2

ok Adora it's 3min left


----------



## Firstborn2

Let The Challenge Begin!!! I'm so excitedblondboob


----------



## Firstborn2

ohsooo  where have you been??


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Whomever post after me is #2000


----------



## Firstborn2

Hmmm that's weird cuz on my page you are 2000


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> ohsooo  where have you been??




I have been great. Truly blessed. How are you? I think now that I am done listening to Raheem Devaughn for the night, I should probably retire. I have class bright and early. Happy juicing , Ladies! Check you all out tomorrow evening.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Hmmm that's weird cuz on my page you and 2000




I saw that. I put a comment under the edit part to reflect that


----------



## taj

* PLEASE VIEW**:blush3:** MY** FOTKI 4 PHOTOS & FEEL FREE 2 POST COMMENTS!!*
*
I WILL UPDATE M**Y FOTKI ALBUM WITH NEW PHOTOS IN 2 WEEKS!!*
*
THE NEW PHOTOS ** **WILL BE MY STARTING PIC 4 THIS CHALLENGE!! 

I'M CURRENTLY 25 WEEKS POST & WILL CONTINUE 2 STRETCH UNTIL JUNE.*
*
THE JUICE HAS REALLY MADE MY NEW GROWTH MORE MANAGEABLE!!!!**:Copy of 2cool:
*


**


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> ohsooo  *where* have you been??




I am all confused tonight (hehe). I thought you said "how have you been". 


I have been at school and trying to take care of things in real life. But you know I cant stay away too long.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm sleepy I was trying to stay up...but I'm tired


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm sleepy I was trying to stay up...but I'm tired




Me too. I have to stay up all night at work this weekend, so I am gonna go enjoy sleeping while it's dark. Sweet Dreams!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

brb


----------



## I Am So Blessed

back, had to run to cvs, aint i fast lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm sleepy I was trying to stay up...but I'm tired


 

nigty night


----------



## I Am So Blessed

im going to stay up for a lil bit and enjoy this icecream and cake.


----------



## CocoGlow

I just finished juicing! I'm still using my homemade mix (*50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin*) 

The humidity has dropped a little in NYC from 90% to 70% & so far so good


----------



## taj

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im going to stay up for a lil bit and enjoy this icecream and cake.





*:wow:*you went **to get ice cream & cake**!   

 I wish**..........***
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*


----------



## CocoGlow

*Here are my starting pics!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

teysmith said:


> I AM DEAD!!!! ALL 3 ARE CRAZY HILARIOUS!
> 
> and i'm still juicing


 The one about Juice and Nair...WoW yall crazy!! lol


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I am in I love the juice I didnt know it had other people that did Wow


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> back, had to run to cvs, aint i fast lol



What did you get from CVS? They mustve been right next door to you. LOL


----------



## Truth

somehow I knew yall were in this thread actin a foo...


----------



## Sapphire_chic

ok so i washed out my hair last night and did my very first wash and go.
I will be juicing for the first time tonight, water glycerin acv jojoba oil and a few drops of fragrance. 
My starting pic is my avatar, when are results in? 30th june or 1st of july? (just so i know when to shedule my next flat iron)


----------



## Eritreladiee

DAY ONE YALL!

I'm about to hop in the shower and afterward imma juice for the first time in my life! lol!  

i'll be back tonight to post some starting pics-- good luck to all


----------



## MAMATO

Got my juices yesterday.... honestly I bought a couple of bottles: cfc gold, cfc gold with silk, taliah waajid mist.  

Well, I could not make my mind so I got them all...Oops, since it's been a while I've been out of the PJism club, I am starting to feel guilty now.

What Imma gonna do with all daz juices now... I may need to mix them with some light oils and aloe vera to come up with a SmoothieYes, juicing taken to another level, here we go a sista needs to be creative


----------



## brebre928

Morning Juicers 

Here are my starting pics


----------



## enikjo

Count me in its April 1st today and I am in trans to natural, this will be a good challange to get my length back.


----------



## enikjo

Hi, I have a ?  When you deep condition for 4hours are u under a dryer or just have on a cap?


----------



## BostonMaria

I am starting tomorrow since I have to buy this stuff first.

So do you guys mist this in your hair every morning?  For the ladies that wear their hair straight, how do you manage this?  I have no plans with the flatiron till at least May, but I'm just wondering.  

I have some aloe vera juice in the fridge and I'll probably dilute it.



enikjo said:


> Hi, I have a ? When you deep condition for 4hours are u under a dryer or just have on a cap?



I doubt anyone will DC under a dryer that long because their hair will get dry and brittle. Some of us deep condition under a steamer and some just wear a cap and keep the DC in their hair for hours, no dryer.  hope that helps.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

First off....how in the world did the posts get to be past 2003?

Now, I didn't juice this morning, but will begin tonight....I have 4 days off after today and I'm happy....

Juicin' is gonna be good....


----------



## jry2lnghair

Got my juice this morning (Scurl).  I was actually juicing in the car on my way to gym.  Will post my starting pic this wkend after my wash.  I'm so loving this challenge.


----------



## Foufie

i juiced this morning. is there a separate thread for the actual challenge or we gonna post in here


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Well my day is ending and yours is starting LOL. I juicy today full head. My new growth was so so soft.

It is now 5pm (Iraq time) I am cowashing tonight I am already prepooing with honey, MNT, castor oil, coconut oil, peppermint oil.  That will stay in for another 3.5hrs then I will rinse and back to juicy. 
By the time I get back it will be your night my day and I will be all juicy up.


----------



## Janet'

I juiced this morning...I will post starting pics this evening when I get home...Oh yeah, is this the actual place that we will start the challenge or is a new thread going to be created?


----------



## CocoBunny

Janet' said:


> I juiced this morning...I will post starting pics this evening when I get home...Oh yeah, is this the actual place that we will start the challenge or is a new thread going to be created?


 
a new thread would be nice


----------



## Enyo

SmilingElephant said:


> OMG!! Lol....i'm on Seroquel XR...its bipolar medication. Keeps me from being all Lady Hulk and stuff...lol. It makes me drowsy tho.
> But lemme tell ya....you better be ready to go shopping...i need new underwear, bras, clothes, shirts, jeans, everything!!! I feel like Alice on the original Alice in Wonderland when she was in the house and turned into a giant.




Girl, when I start acting foolish at night, that's the reason! LOL!! I'm on Seroquel too!!!!!!

Yeah, it does make you put on weight. I gained 10lbs which is a lot for my frame. I feel sloppy! erplexed


----------



## so1913

Got up and headed straight to the shower to wash out that S-Curl lol.  Washed, conditioned, worked in some of my juice (CFCG) and pinned my hair up and was on the go!


----------



## Duchesse

Here are my starting pics. I'm also 27 weeks into my transition from texlax to natural. I'm using HS14n1 as my moisturizer.....but I'm also using shea butter and oils as sealers. Wash and DC every 3-5 days, styles..braids, buns, wigs, protective and lo-mani. 

These pics are crappy and whatnot, but their all I gots!


----------



## RockCreak

I'm so friggin mad.. my coils didn't make it to second day.  I have to figure out how to make those darn things last.  I tied it with a silk scarf and errything!

Anyhoo,  I juiced this morning, added a lil KCCC, fluffed the baby fro and was out the door.

Hmmph!  I'm going to work on my coils this weekend.  I really liked them.

me and my see through hair.. it really gets on my nerves sometimes.  I want some thicker hair.


----------



## KnitChick

Ladies,
These are A LOT of pages to read... Can we give a little midway recap since we are @ the 100 page mark? pleeeaaaaase 

*How are you goys doing on the Jerry Challenge up to this point Pro/Cons+Tips?

How are we using "The Juice" Wash and go's, Curly fro's, Twist out etc.)

Does anyone have a "juice combo" thats working for them etc. "Juice + Aloe Vera Juice etc" *

 I am thinking about joining the challenge but I'm not sure how it all works or is going for every one... Thank You


----------



## LovinLocks

AdoraAdora24 said:


> omg, this is such good news!! im so happy this did good for you! i love protein treaments, they work magic
> 
> so does the juice




Okay, Sweeet "O"; I need to get back on my game of weekly protein deep condishing.  Can you believe it I am still organizing and stuff.  My bathroom is a hot mess, but it's aiiight, I've got my juice, hair toys, hair remedies and some mineral make-up in dere!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Well hey ya'll!  I been usin my juice! My keyboard died so im using the onscreen one until we get a new one yesterday i cowashed and used my S curl to moisturize and put my hair in a bun....right now ALL of my hair is SUUUUUPER lush and soft


LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## LovinLocks

so1913 said:


> there's not ONE PERSON on LHCF I need to accept me or my decisions lol. DON'T LET THESE PEOPLE STEAL YOUR JOY!




Awwww daag; not even meeee    :Flahsssss 

Oh, b4 I forget, here's my babies(locks) after first juicing:






Think we're supposed to check in after 60 days.


----------



## LovinLocks

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Mommy!!!!!We are doing a challenge together. YEA!!!!!!! Love ya



Yeah, thanks for the tip.  I'll need all the help I can get to get my 6" back from hacking last summer - geez, between that and the MEN ALL PAUSING . . . this'll be phun.

Love you, Moosette!

LL


----------



## OhSoOthentik

enikjo said:


> Hi, I have a ?  When you deep condition for 4hours are u under a dryer or just have on a cap?



Adora uses the Gold N Hot heat cap



LovinLocks said:


> Yeah, thanks for the tip.  I'll need all the help I can get to get my 6" back from hacking last summer - geez, between that and the MEN ALL PAUSING . . . this'll be phun.
> 
> Love you, Moosette!
> 
> LL



Love you more (if that's possible) I am sure you will get it all back soon. I told you it seem like you got from TWA to Waist in a year (I know it was longer but from out side looking in you have fast growth)


----------



## RockCreak

OhSoOthentik said:


> Adora uses the Gold N Hot heat cap
> 
> 
> 
> Love you more (if that's possible) *I am sure you will get it all back soon. I told you it seem like you got from TWA to Waist in a year (I know it was longer but from out side looking in you have fast growth*)


 
Awwwww! OhSo, LL is your mommy!  How cute!  That's nice yall are doing this challenge together.


----------



## maxineshaw

Your hair is beautiful brebre928.  It looks so healthy.


----------



## maxineshaw

Just subscribed to this thread.  And heck nawh I don't want any e-mail notification.


----------



## Ozma

Mix: CFCG/water/cond/tsp of oil
Reggie: Juice 2x day, cowash every 3 days, dc 1x/week, henna 1x/month
Daytime: Juice and bun
Night: Juice and braid

Hair feels soft and moist, not too juicy!
Coming back here with starting pic tonight


----------



## *Happily Me*

getting ready to co-wash my hair.  I couldn't find my scarf last night so i slept scarfless.  

My hair is dry and we can't have that!    a co-wash and some more juice will fix that right up!


----------



## testimony777

Can I be an unofficial member? I don't use curl activator but I live and die by my homemade mix of water, glycerine and rosemary and lavender essential oils. I use it twice a day.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

*Happily Me* said:


> a co-wash and *some more juice will fix that right up!*




 That  made me LOL  I could actually HEAR that


----------



## mscocoface

testimony777 said:


> Can I be an unofficial member? I don't use curl activator but I live and die by my homemade mix of water, glycerine and rosemary and lavender essential oils. I use it twice a day.


 

I believe this qualifies you as an OFFICIAL member.

Others are using their on mix, the qualifier is the glycerine.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## twinkletoes17

Yay! 1st official day of the challenge, woohoo!!!

I'm going to the gym soon. After that, I'll come home and wash and dc, then show some starting pics


----------



## SmilingElephant

Enyo said:


> Girl, when I start acting foolish at night, that's the reason! LOL!! I'm on Seroquel too!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah, it does make you put on weight. I gained 10lbs which is a lot for my frame. I feel sloppy! erplexed



Yaaaaaay!!! I have a 'Quel buddy! ....my mom FORCED me not to take it las nite bc it makes me sooooo sleepy and i eat like a roach! Soon as the lights go off im all OVER the kitchen. I like this new weight though....im gonna tone it.


----------



## Firstborn2

enikjo said:


> Count me in its April 1st today and I am in trans to natural, this will be a good challange to get my length back.


 
 We have another Juicer on our hands *Enikjo* to the challenge


----------



## so1913

So what is the big difference between the glycerin based sprays and the squeeze bottle stuff? I notice CFCG and WN have both.


----------



## Firstborn2

Nice & Wavy said:


> First off....how in the world did the posts get to be past 2003?
> 
> Now, I didn't juice this morning, but will begin tonight....I have 4 days off after today and I'm happy....
> 
> Juicin' is gonna be good....


 
Nice&Wavy girl stop tripping and spray that juice on your hair, If you want us to send the Souuul Glo Partol to pay you at visit we can make it happen



Foufie said:


> i juiced this morning. is there a separate thread for the actual challenge or we gonna post in here


 
Naw she's going to keep this one rolling...


----------



## ladysaraii

I washed my hair today, used a DC, and applied S Curl.  S Curl isn't my favorite thing, but I keep my water. aloe ver juice, glycerine mix in the fridge and its a pain to go get it and come back up.

I wonder if it even needs the fridge...hmm


----------



## Firstborn2

jry2lnghair said:


> Got my juice this morning (Scurl). *I was actually juicing in the car on my way to gym.* Will post my starting pic this wkend after my wash. I'm so loving this challenge.


 
See now this is what you call Juice dedicationWe're going to crown you Juicer of the Day, it don't get no juicer then that


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Well my day is ending and yours is starting LOL. I juicy today full head. My new growth was so so soft.
> 
> *It is now 5pm (Iraq time) I am cowashing tonight I am already prepooing with honey, MNT, castor oil, coconut oil, peppermint oil*. That will stay in for another 3.5hrs then I will rinse and back to juicy.
> By the time I get back it will be your night my day and I will be all juicy up.


 
Wow* MsPlatinumbsf *we are so honored to have you in this  challenge with us Juicing and protecting our country at the same time...You know what bump it, we are naming you our Juice Super Shero of the Day:superman:...just don't get any juice on the cape.


----------



## brebre928

MondoDismo said:


> Your hair is beautiful brebre928. It looks so healthy.


 
Thank you so much


----------



## twill612

Dont know if anyone has already asked this question but does anyone know whats the main difference the Care Free Curl in the regular yellow/red bottle and the Care Free Curl Gold?


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> Got up and headed straight to the shower to wash out that S-Curl lol. Washed, conditioned, worked in some of my juice (CFCG) and pinned my hair up and was on the go!


 
 Ok see now So1913 we're seeing :eye: 2 :eye: you work with me, I'll work with you, I really didn't want to  send the Souuul Glo Patrol on my very own hair idol 



RockCreak said:


> I'm so friggin mad.. my coils didn't make it to second day. I have to figure out how to make those darn things last. I tied it with a silk scarf and errything!
> 
> Anyhoo, I juiced this morning, added a lil KCCC, fluffed the baby fro and was out the door.
> 
> Hmmph! I'm going to work on my coils this weekend. *I really liked them.*
> 
> *me and my see through hair.*. it really gets on my nerves sometimes. I want some thicker hair.


 
Girl please your hair is fierce , even if we can see your scalpwe still love it


----------



## Firstborn2

testimony777 said:


> Can I be an unofficial member? I don't use curl activator but I live and die by my homemade mix of water, glycerine and rosemary and lavender essential oils. I use it twice a day.


 
Well according to the juice handbook this would be consider Juice! So can we roll out the red carpet for ya



so1913 said:


> So what is the big difference between the glycerin based sprays and the squeeze bottle stuff? I notice CFCG and WN have both.


 
Maybe a more experience Juicer will chime in to answer this for you but if I had to guess and this is merely a guess :scratchch I would say it's the consistancy only because I have the one you squeeze and it was a lot thicker, I can't be spraying no more, I got a lil carried away with it


----------



## Firstborn2

ladysaraii said:


> I washed my hair today, used a DC, and applied S Curl. S Curl isn't my favorite thing, but I keep my water. aloe ver juice, glycerine mix in the fridge and its a pain to go get it and come back up.
> 
> I wonder if it even needs the fridge...hmm


 

Hmmm I don't know but I can't see it hurting...


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I'm not going to say I'm in the challenge... but I purchased the CFC moisturizer ... a small one... it looks like it has the right consistency... i didn't care for the other two - the "instant activator" and "activator".

Has anyone else used this?


----------



## SailorWifey

Is it too late for me too join??? I just bought S-curl today 

I will post a pic later on...I'm coloring and dc'ing my hair atm.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Just wanted to say I'm back and I've been juicing.  Just juiced this morning and I will do it again tonight!!!


----------



## RockCreak

I'm sitting here at work mad cause I aint got no juice with me.  I left my durn bottle of juice at home!  


That's aiight tho!  As soon as I get home.. I'm going to twist and twirl.. do the jherri curl.....

Hold up... this is off topic, but I'm mad for real... this lady at work just asked about my hair and stood next to me and :fart:.  It took everything I had.....  Lil nasty.....

Anyhoo, I'll be juicin when I get home!


----------



## BostonMaria

drip drip!

I'm just here to say hi.  I'm on my way to class.  I had to FORCE myself to not log in to LHCF all day so I can get my essay done LOL


----------



## klowdnyne

I am unofficially in!  (I suck at challenge follow-ups. Pics, updates, etc.)  Thanks again Adora for answering my questions. 

I started with the juice this week.  I purchased the CFC gold.  I guess I really had some pretty negative assumptions about the activator because I was expecting a hot, greasy mess.  I was pleasantly surprised by how non-greasy it is.  

I am having some trouble though with this strange build-up.  It looks like little pieces of rolled up gel in my hair.  I just took my hair apart from a twist out so I can wash it, and I have to say that it VERY soft and had few tangles. I love that aspect because I usually have a much more difficult time taking my hair down.  I definitely can see the early benefits, but I can't deal with the gel rolls.  Any suggestions?  Note: I am using oil to because my hair needed a little more "weight" than the CFC provides.  Could this cause the trouble?

Thanks!


----------



## PistolWhip

Ok kinda on the late freight. I clarifed/DC'd juiced up................with  CFC Gold(so  I got my Soul Glo on!! now back to biz....................


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey said:


> Is it too late for me too join??? I just bought S-curl today
> 
> I will post a pic later on...I'm coloring and dc'ing my hair atm.


 
 ahem please welcome my Marbling Idol *Ms SailorWifey *to this challenge so glad you could join us.:blowkiss:


----------



## CoutureMe06

Forgot to post yesterday! I juiced twice yesterday and this morning. Will do when I get home. I'm using the care free curl in the gold bottle.


----------



## Firstborn2

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just wanted to say I'm back and I've been juicing. Just juiced this morning and I will do it again tonight!!!


 
Hey girl how have you been doing? I'm glad to see you participating in this challenge.


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak said:


> I'm sitting here at work mad cause I aint got no juice with me. I left my durn bottle of juice at home!
> 
> 
> That's aiight tho! As soon as I get home.. I'm going to twist and twirl.. do the jherri curl.....
> 
> Hold up... this is off topic, but I'm mad for real... this lady at work just asked about my hair and stood next to me and :fart:. It took everything I had..... Lil nasty.....
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll be juicin when I get home!


 
 relax relate release, see that is just tacky...


----------



## kbragg

Still here, still juicin' made "Soul Glo" my ringtone, and realize any attempts to catch up on this thread are futile


----------



## Firstborn2

klowdnyne said:


> I am unofficially in! (I suck at challenge follow-ups. Pics, updates, etc.) Thanks again Adora for answering my questions.
> 
> I started with the juice this week. I purchased the CFC gold. I guess I really had some pretty negative assumptions about the activator because I was expecting a hot, greasy mess. I was pleasantly surprised by how non-greasy it is.
> 
> I am having some trouble though with this strange build-up. It looks like little pieces of rolled up gel in my hair. I just took my hair apart from a twist out so I can wash it, and I have to say that it VERY soft and had few tangles. I love that aspect because I usually have a much more difficult time taking my hair down. I definitely can see the early benefits, but I can't deal with the gel rolls. Any suggestions? Note: I am using oil to because my hair needed a little more "weight" than the CFC provides. Could this cause the trouble?
> 
> Thanks!


 
As long as you are juicing girl you might as well join....


----------



## testimony777

Yay; so I get to be an official member! I am glad my little mix counts. I think half of the board is in this challenge; how cool is that. 

My starting pic is my sig .


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> Still here, still juicin' made "Soul Glo" my ringtone, and realize any attempts to catch up on this thread are futile


 
 Ok give us the low down on the kiddy kbraggs are they still juicing? and what about hubby kbraggs was he able to find a juice for his hairsorry but it cracks me up


----------



## Firstborn2

testimony777 said:


> Yay; so I get to be an official member! I am glad my little mix counts. I think half of the board is in this challenge; how cool is that.
> 
> My starting pic is my sig .


 
YaY we have another Ju..Juu...Juicerrrrr:welcome3: to the challenge* Ms Testimony77. :wow:*


----------



## kbragg

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok give us the low down on the kiddy kbraggs are they still juicing? and what about hubby kbraggs was he able to find a juice for his hairsorry but it cracks me up



Baby Hulk is still letting his soul glo Kayla is doing really well with the juicing! It 's the first time she hasn't twirrled  k nots in her hair since. ...well since she's had hair  I'm thinking  of putting the juice o n  her fingers so she can stop sucking on them too. Loves the juice!! Angel has still bee juicin but she took  her twists out  cuz she said I  made her look like a little kid Last I checked 11 years old does not equal adult No juice for DH  I feel  bad for him cuz this is the second thing he's getting left out in (he wanted to try BT but it   made him  look like he  didn't  bathe )


----------



## SailorWifey

Firstborn2 said:


> ahem please welcome my Marbling Idol *Ms SailorWifey *to this challenge so glad you could join us.:blowkiss:


 
awwww...thank you *blushes*

girl I want to marble so bad...I can't remeber to pick up more toothpicks from the store for the life of me


----------



## Firstborn2

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I'm not going to say I'm in the challenge... but I purchased the CFC moisturizer ... a small one... it looks like it has the right consistency... i didn't care for the other two - the "instant activator" and "activator".
> 
> Has anyone else used this?


 
Dang how did I miss this one...Um *Ms LaurynDoll* I'm going to say you are in this challenge if you have juice in your possession you are a Juicer :welcome3:to the challenge Go Lauryn get yo juice Go Lauryn get yo juice on


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> Baby Hulk is still letting his soul glo Kayla is doing really well with the juicing! It 's the first time she hasn't twirrled k nots in her hair since. ...well since she's had hair I'm thinking of putting the juice o n her fingers so she can stop sucking on them too. Loves the juice!! Angel has still bee juicin but she took her twists out cuz she said I made her look like a little kid Last I checked 11 years old does not equal adult No juice for DH  *I feel bad for him cuz this is the second thing he's getting left out in (he wanted to try BT but it made him look like he didn't bathe )*


 

Poor Hubby Kbragg but can't you put some water in a bottle add a lil fragrance and tell him it's juice Might make his feel better...Girl don't stand in the way of his soouul glo.


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey said:


> awwww...thank you *blushes*
> 
> girl I want to marble so bad...I can't remeber to pick up more toothpicks from the store for the life of me


 
I sub to your yt, so I'm patiently awaiting the vid on marbling...


----------



## SailorWifey

Firstborn2 said:


> I sub to your yt, so I'm patiently awaiting the vid on marbling...


 
I may walk to the mini mart up the sidewalk and get some toothpicks just for you


----------



## OhSoOthentik

RockCreak said:


> Awwwww! OhSo, LL is your mommy!  How cute!  That's nice yall are doing this challenge together.



Yup, that's my Old Lady . She's the one who got me to join LHCF.



klowdnyne said:


> I am unofficially in!  (I suck at challenge follow-ups. Pics, updates, etc.)  Thanks again Adora for answering my questions.
> 
> I started with the juice this week.  I purchased the CFC gold.  I guess I really had some pretty negative assumptions about the activator because I was expecting a hot, greasy mess.  I was pleasantly surprised by how non-greasy it is.
> 
> I am having some trouble though with this strange build-up.  It looks like little pieces of rolled up gel in my hair.  I just took my hair apart from a twist out so I can wash it, and I have to say that it VERY soft and had few tangles. I love that aspect because I usually have a much more difficult time taking my hair down.  I definitely can see the early benefits, but I can't deal with the gel rolls.  Any suggestions?  Note: I am using oil to because my hair needed a little more "weight" than the CFC provides.  Could this cause the trouble?
> 
> Thanks!



Did you use heat at some point? I remember having that same issue one time when I blowdried my hair with SCurl in it. I had all these sticky balls in my hair erplexed


----------



## PJaye

OK, I juiced today - made a mixture of water with a smidge of glycerin, a snag of grapeseed oil and a pinch of aloe vera in a spray bottle.  

I spritzed carefully over the sink this morning after cowashing (I read about y'all almost breaking a hip from the vestiges of Juice on bathroom floors...I'm way too fat to be falling, plus I don't have one of those emergency thingys )  Although my hair did not feel greasy or weighted, it also didn't feel like there was anything on it until it fully air dried.  It looks...different, a bit more "present."  I can't describe it; I will add more details later once I purchase some more adjectives.

At any rate, I juiced, as outlined in the directives of Madame La Juice-sé (Ju-Ju for short).


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Adora uses the Gold N Hot heat cap
> 
> 
> 
> Love you more (if that's possible) I am sure you will get it all back soon. I told you it seem like you got from TWA to Waist in a year (I know it was longer but from out side looking in you have fast growth)


 
Sigh.....ok group hug


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Sigh.....ok group hug




Big hugs to you FirstBorn. Thanks for being encouraging to all us juicers!


----------



## SailorWifey

Ok I need help since I'm a juice newbie. I have dc in my hair that I'm about to rinse out. Do I just spray the scurl and go after I rinse my hair? Also I cowash quite frequently is that ok or do I need to chill on that? My hair does fine without cowashing daily I just like washing my hair...lol


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey said:


> Ok I need help since I'm a juice newbie. I have dc in my hair that I'm about to rinse out. Do I just spray the scurl and go after I rinse my hair? Also I cowash quite frequently is that ok or do I need to chill on that? My hair does fine without cowashing daily I just like washing my hair...lol


 
I apply S-curl on wet hair with no problems, but of course you have to decide that according to how your hair respond. I'm also in a cowash challenge and I am still appling The Juice, I've just stepped up my protein is all.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

I'm interested in joining unofficially. I have assumptions about thr *juice* lol so I have lots of questions.First of all how are y'all appying this to your hair? Wet? Dry? Fresh out the shower? Do you layer it on top of a leave in? I bought some CFC gold today but how is different than the Wave Nouveau stuff? What's the consistency? How does it smell?I've mostly been bunning...but condish & coconut oil don't seem to keep my buns moist (works wonders for my twists...go figure lol). Can I still bun using the juice? Do you ladies do wng's using the juice or is that a recipe for disaster? TIA!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

kbragg said:


> Baby Hulk is still letting his soul glo Kayla is doing really well with the juicing! It 's the first time she hasn't twirrled  k nots in her hair since. ...well since she's had hair * I'm thinking  of putting the juice o n  her fingers so she can stop sucking on them too*. Loves the juice!! Angel has still bee juicin but she took  her twists out  cuz she said I  made her look like a little kid Last I checked 11 years old does not equal adult No juice for DH  I feel  bad for him cuz this is the second thing he's getting left out in (he wanted to try BT but it   made him  look like he  didn't  bathe )


----------



## SailorWifey

one more question...I have a twa. Do I spray and leave it alone or spray and massage like the instructions say???


----------



## My Friend

Good Evening Juicers!!!!!!!!  I have been secretly marinating in the juice all day 

Firstborn I see you have been holding down the :welcome3:wagon while I was gone


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey said:


> one more question...I have a twa. Do I spray and leave it alone or spray and massage like the instructions say???


 
Either way would be fine, but I rub mine in I want to make sure it is distributed throughout my hair, some ladies only apple on there ends, so there is no wrong way to apply it. It's basically up to you.


----------



## Firstborn2

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I'm interested in joining unofficially. I have assumptions about thr *juice* lol so I have lots of questions.First of all how are y'all appying this to your hair? Wet? Dry? Fresh out the shower? Do you layer it on top of a leave in? I bought some CFC gold today but how is different than the Wave Nouveau stuff? What's the consistency? How does it smell?I've mostly been bunning...but condish & coconut oil don't seem to keep my buns moist (works wonders for my twists...go figure lol). Can I still bun using the juice? Do you ladies do wng's using the juice or is that a recipe for disaster? TIA!


 
First of all how are y'all appying this to your hair? Wet? Dry? Fresh out the shower? Your choice

 Do you layer it on top of a leave in? again your choice, I don't, I don't think Adora does, maybe some of the other ladies do, but it's your decision.

I bought some CFC gold today but how is different than the Wave Nouveau stuff? I have no idea because I haven't tried wave nouveau

 Can I still bun using the juice? most of us are bunning with no problem

Do you ladies do wng's using the juice or is that a recipe for disaster? Some of the ladies are doing wng's with no problems.


----------



## Taina

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I'm interested in joining unofficially. I have assumptions about thr *juice* lol so I have lots of questions.First of all how are y'all appying this to your hair? Wet? Dry? Fresh out the shower? Do you layer it on top of a leave in? I bought some CFC gold today but how is different than the Wave Nouveau stuff? What's the consistency? How does it smell?I've mostly been bunning...but condish & coconut oil don't seem to keep my buns moist (works wonders for my twists...go figure lol). Can I still bun using the juice? Do you ladies do wng's using the juice or is that a recipe for disaster? TIA!


Im applying either Wave Noveau or CFCG with wet hair in the night and then Bantu Knot my TWA to protect my hair and a scarf to protect my pillowcase 
I normally co-washed my hair every day cause i did not like how my hair looked when dry, i realize now the lack of moisture. 

About the smell i prefer the Wave Noveau better and my hair love this one better as well, it moisturize my hair more, but if you apply to much you hair will look greasy


----------



## SailorWifey

Firstborn2 said:


> Either way would be fine, but I rub mine in I want to make sure it is distributed throughout my hair, some ladies only apple on there ends, so there is no wrong why to apply it. It's basically up to you.


 
Today I left it alone...tomorrow I'll try massaging.

I'm still learning how to style the lil bit of hair I have so I guess I'm worried massaging it will make it look crazy . The last time I went natural I always picked my hair out and I'm trying not to manipulate my hair as much this time around, but I don't think my hair has enough of a curl pattern not to manipulate it


----------



## Taina

My Friend said:


> Good Evening Juicers!!!!!!!! I have been secretly *marinating *in the juice all day
> 
> Firstborn I see you have been holding down the :welcome3:wagon while I was gone


 

Ready to cook


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey said:


> Today I left it alone...tomorrow I'll try massaging.
> 
> I'm still learning how to style the lil bit of hair I have so I guess I'm worried massaging it will make it look crazy . The last time I went natural I always picked my hair out and I'm trying not to manipulate my hair as much this time around, but I don't think my hair has enough of a curl pattern not to manipulate it


 
LOL well I understand, I'm not messaging it in, I just rub it in with my hands. It's probably not necessary but I'm in braids so I want to make sure it's getting in there.


----------



## Firstborn2

Soooo pinkchocolatedaisy are we going to add you to the list??? lol


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy

Taina said:


> Im applying either Wave Noveau or CFCG with wet hair in the night and then Bantu Knot my TWA to protect my hair and a scarf to protect my pillowcase
> I normally co-washed my hair every day cause i did not like how my hair looked when dry, i realize now the lack of moisture.
> 
> About the smell i prefer the Wave Noveau better and my hair love this one better as well, it moisturize my hair more, but if you apply to much you hair will look greasy


 
Which WN products do you use?


----------



## DarkChyld

The Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is a Juice right? Those other Jherri's juices confuse and scare me. I just don't want a jherri curl or my curls to resembles that.


----------



## Taina

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> Which WN products do you use?


 I dont remember, i believe is moisturizing something, i will let you know when i arrive home


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Okay so I'm just a few clicks away from buying at steamer.  Has anyone steamed with Da Juice?


----------



## Blessed2bless

Hi Everyone!
Just cruising along with my juicing! Life is grand....


----------



## Firstborn2

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay so I'm just a few clicks away from buying at steamer. Has anyone steamed with Da Juice?


 
Um please explain? do you want to use it to replace the water because I don't think that would be wise.


----------



## Firstborn2

DarkChyld said:


> The Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is a Juice right? Those other Jherri's juices confuse and scare me. I just don't want a jherri curl or my curls to resembles that.


 
Yes maam


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

No no.  I'm talking about applying it like you would a conditioner and then sitting under the steamer.



Firstborn2 said:


> Um please explain? do you want to use it to replace the water because I don't think that would be wise.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

SailorWifey said:


> Ok I need help since I'm a juice newbie. I have dc in my hair that I'm about to rinse out. Do I just spray the scurl and go after I rinse my hair? Also I cowash quite frequently is that ok or do I need to chill on that? My hair does fine without cowashing daily I just like washing my hair...lol


I used to co wash pretty often (4-6x per week) and I would rinse out the conditioner, blot my hair with a tshirt (less frizzies this way), apply SCurl No drip formula, massage it through for even coverage. Then I would apply Eco-Styler gel through out my hair and shake my head for about a min, upside down all around and I would get the results in the last picture on my siggy. I love the curl definition I get this way.



SailorWifey said:


> one more question...I have a twa. Do I spray and leave it alone or spray and massage like the instructions say???


 
Massage it for even coverage



DarkChyld said:


> The Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is a Juice right? Those other Jherri's juices confuse and scare me. I just don't want a jherri curl or my curls to resembles that.


 Since you don't actually have the chemical process that creates a Jheri curl I would think your hair would just look like whatever your normal curl pattern is. I dont look like a have a Jheri Curl and my hair does not "drip". It just looks moisturized.

Good luck juicing Ladies!


----------



## newbiemom

Do any of you ladies break out from this? "If so what did you do to resolve it?


----------



## My Friend

newbiemom said:


> Do any of you ladies break out from this? "If so what did you do to resolve it?


 

I've used S-Curl/CFC for years and I have not experienced any breakouts. Keep in mind, when I use the product, it is not dripping or running down my face and/or neck.

HTH


----------



## Firstborn2

I haven't broken out, but if you are maybe you should discontinue the commercial brand and try making your own a lot of ladies are having success with the homemade version. Please don't keep using it if you are having a bad reaction sweetie.


----------



## Firstborn2

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> No no. I'm talking about applying it like you would a conditioner and then sitting under the steamer.


 
I'm not a juice expert but I would advise against it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Oh lawd Adora that juice gave me a jheri curl!  My hair literally turned into a Care Free Curl...I tried a rollerset and when I took it out it went wild!! The juice cut loose! Or maybe I just have too much hair...:scratchch...LOL! I was rocking my jheri curl ...need to spray some more juice on so it can snap back! *








*Rockin With da Juice, Hair down to yo KaBoose*:2cool::2cool:
















*Tried to stretch the curls out*


----------



## klowdnyne

Originally Posted by ossoothentik

Did you use heat at some point? I remember having that same issue one time when I blowdried my hair with SCurl in it. I had all these sticky balls in my hair erplexed[/QUOTE]


No, I don't use heat, but I am glad someone knows about the sticky balls (my mind just went to a baaaaad place .) I didn't think anyone would know what I was talking about. Do you know what else might cause the problem?


----------



## danigurl18

just finished juicing for the evening...


----------



## RockCreak

SailorWifey said:


> one more question...I have a twa. Do I spray and leave it alone or spray and massage like the instructions say???


 
I usually rub mine in... I find that a little goes along way when I do this.  Besides, sometimes my lil finger get tired of that spray.. sshhhhhh...shhhhhh....shhhhhh all over my big ole head!  



Chelz said:


> *Oh lawd Adora that juice gave me a jheri curl!  My hair literally turned into a Care Free Curl...I tried a rollerset and when I took it out it went wild!! The juice cut loose! Or maybe I just have too much hair...:scratchch...LOL! I was rocking my jheri curl ...need to spray some more juice on so it can snap back! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rockin With da Juice, Hair down to yo KaBoose*:2cool::2cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tried to stretch the curls out*


 

Snap that Jherri back!  woooppppshhhhhh!


----------



## SailorWifey

RockCreak said:


> I usually rub mine in... I find that a little goes along way when I do this. Besides, sometimes my lil finger get tired of that spray.. sshhhhhh...shhhhhh....shhhhhh all over my big ole head!


 
What hair type are you??? My hair is probably about the same length as yours, but yours is so defined...I'm jealous


----------



## RockCreak

SailorWifey said:


> What hair type are you??? My hair is probably about the same length as yours, but yours is so defined...I'm jealous


 
I'm still trying to figure that out myself.  I know I'm not a 4, I've seen a lot of 4 ladies and I don't think I fit.  I'm guessing a 3 something.

I dunno.. somebody chime in.. what hair type would you say that I am...


----------



## Butterfly08

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl now how are you going to get juice on the floor without spraying it, somebody hand her a juice guide


 
I told you I was mad.  I just kept slappin' it on!  Til my hair couldn't absorb any more.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I have a question..I want to do this substance you all speak of this juice..however I want to do a semi permanent color this weekend..will the "juice" make the color rub off when I do my hair..


----------



## twinkletoes17

Here's Twink's starting pic! If only you knew how long it took me to straighten it, and it didn't even come out as nice as I wanted. I'll have to play with my maxiglide some more. I juiced before I blowdried


----------



## Taina

Taina said:


> I dont remember, i believe is moisturizing something, i will let you know when i arrive home


Is Wave Noveau Moisturizing Finisihing Lotion


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok Where the heck is Adora??? We've missed you all day!!! She probably went up to the store

Shout out to FirstBorn for holding it down


SN: What is up with these smileys? lol :sandm::whipped::sandm:ver18:*


----------



## iaec06

I had to post again today. this dam Right On Curl is the stuff I mean my hair stayed moisterized all dam day. this is eureka for me for real.. bare in mind my natrual hair LOL at Scurl because by noon it was sucked up and dry as hell again, but this new stuff hands down .. that is all and goodnight


----------



## naturalepiphany

Hey everyone it took me longer than I expected for me to braid my hair and I totally forgot I had three assignments due before midnight so I had to do that first. Well anyways, better late than never. My reggie during this challenge is to juice every night and wrap my braids, baggie on the weekends before wash day (Sunday). Wash with ayurvedic tea spritz and DC with heat all while in braids. Trying to keep it simple especially with my second set of midterms next week and finals at the end of the month. Here are my starting pics the first is a pic of my hair blown out. My hair is pretty much out to my shoulders I want to see if it'll get bigger. The second pic is of me pulling one of my second row braids to the front. I'm going to use the letters of this shirt to measure the length of my braids. O yeah I forgot to add I'm juicin with waterd down Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

naturalepiphany said:


> Hey everyone it took me longer than I expected for me to braid my hair and I totally forgot I had three assignments due before midnight so I had to do that first. Well anyways, better late than never. My reggie during this challenge is to juice every night and wrap my braids, baggie on the weekends before wash day (Sunday). Wash with ayurvedic tea spritz and DC with heat all while in braids. Trying to keep it simple especially with my second set of midterms next week and finals at the end of the month. Here are my starting pics the first is a pic of my hair blown out. My hair is pretty much out to my shoulders I want to see if it'll get bigger. The second pic is of me pulling one of my second row braids to the front. I'm going to use the letters of this shirt to measure the length of my braids. O yeah I forgot to add I'm juicin with waterd down Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1.



Your hair is nice and thick!  it. I went in the beauty supply store and saw hawaiian silky and *all* of the juices in the same spot ...and of course the store was Korean owned  How do you like the Hawaiian Silky? Have you ever tried any other juices?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

iaec06 said:


> I had to post again today. this dam Right On Curl is the stuff I mean my hair stayed moisterized all dam day. this is eureka for me for real.. bare in mind my natrual hair LOL at Scurl because by noon it was sucked up and dry as hell again, but this new stuff hands down .. that is all and goodnight



Good for you! How much did that Right On Curl cost? Is it thicker than S curl?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

GoddessMaker said:


> I have a question..I want to do this substance you all speak of this juice..however I want to do a semi permanent color this weekend..will the "juice" make the color rub off when I do my hair..



I doubt it...the juice acts as a moisturizer, not a color *stripper*


Lol!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> *Shout out to FirstBorn for holding it down*


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Doing much better and taking it a day at a time.  Thanks for asking!!!  Had to get my juicing back on though because I got to get my retention on point!




Firstborn2 said:


> Hey girl how have you been doing? I'm glad to see you participating in this challenge.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> I doubt it...the juice acts as a moisturizer, not a color *stripper*
> 
> 
> Lol!


----------



## so1913

iaec06 said:


> I had to post again today. this dam Right On Curl is the stuff I mean my hair stayed moisterized all dam day. this is eureka for me for real.. bare in mind my natrual hair LOL at Scurl because by noon it was sucked up and dry as hell again, but this new stuff hands down .. that is all and goodnight



Hmmmm......


----------



## JuiceMobsta

twinkletoes17 said:


> Here's Twink's starting pic! If only you knew how long it took me to straighten it, and it didn't even come out as nice as I wanted. I'll have to play with my maxiglide some more. I juiced before I blowdried



So would you say you're BSL?  Moving right along to MBL by the end of this challenge!
:creatures:creatures:creatures You grow girl


----------



## taj

*My juice is pop'n like my lip gloss! lol!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


>



Heyyyyy My Friend where you been???


----------



## Firstborn2

Hey Juicers, I had to sneak on the pc and check in on the thread, SO is feeling a lil neglected since I've been on the juice. He said that he's going to pour out all the bottles if I don't start coming to bed at a decent time


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Juicers, I had to sneak on the pc and check in on the thread, SO is feeling a lil neglected since I've been on the juice. He said that he's going to pour out all the bottles if I don't start coming to bed at a decent time



Oh nooo lol FirstBorn go back to bed with him, wouldnt want you to get in trouble!


You and the SO should have a romantic dinner 2morow


And then... Right back to LHCF!


----------



## *Happily Me*

taj said:


> *My juice is pop'n like my lip gloss! lol!*


 
teeheehee


----------



## Firstborn2

Butterfly08 said:


> I told you I was mad.  I just kept slappin' it on!  Til my hair couldn't absorb any more.


 
How did your juicing go today?



GoddessMaker said:


> I have a question..I want to do this substance you all speak of this juice..however I want to do a semi permanent color this weekend..will the "juice" make the color rub off when I do my hair..


 
Fallen Angel is that you You've changed your name and didn't tell me shame on you:whipped:. Are you joining the Challenge?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Oh nooo lol FirstBorn go back to bed with him, wouldnt want you to get in trouble!
> 
> 
> You and the SO should have a romantic dinner 2morow
> 
> 
> And then... Right back to LHCF!


 
chelz it's still early almost 10pm, he'll be aight OHhh I wanted to tell you I love your Jheri Curl


----------



## PistolWhip

Ok yall.......2nd round of the juice for today...........


----------



## naturalepiphany

Chelz said:


> Your hair is nice and thick!  it. I went in the beauty supply store and saw hawaiian silky and *all* of the juices in the same spot ...and of course the store was Korean owned  How do you like the Hawaiian Silky? Have you ever tried any other juices?



Thank you, so far I love Hawaiian Silky I've actually been using it for the past few months, but only after cowashing. It always leaves my hair super soft and touchable for a couple days. My godmother used S-curl in my hair once (when she had one lol) My hair stayed soft and moisturized for the longest. This was waaaayy before LHCF when I was abusing my hair ...  so it was always dry. I remember after that weekend visit I went to BSS and bought some. I used it for a few weeks, I'm not sure why I stopped using it. So if I do switch juices I might go back to that.


----------



## Firstborn2

iaec06 said:


> I had to post again today. this dam Right On Curl is the stuff I mean my hair stayed moisterized all dam day. this is eureka for me for real.. bare in mind my natrual hair LOL at Scurl because by noon it was sucked up and dry as hell again, but this new stuff hands down .. that is all and goodnight


 
ok you know what I want to try this, you are like the 50/11 person who has given a positive review on it...


----------



## jayjaycurlz

PistolWhip said:


> Ok yall.......2nd round of the juice for today...........



I'ma join you, 2nd round for me too!


----------



## Firstborn2

PistolWhip said:


> Ok yall.......2nd round of the juice for today...........


 
Girl I'm proud of you, you have been getting your juice on today


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> *My juice is pop'n like my lip gloss! lol!*


 
Taj I see you over there Ma witcha glossy hair and ya glossy lips


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> chelz it's still early almost 10pm, he'll be aight *OHhh I wanted to tell you I love your Jheri Curl*



Girl I had to tie that mess DOWN! Down Jheri Down! Bad Boy!


----------



## Evo-ny

Juice time!  My hair slurrrrrrrrppsss that S-Curl right up!!! 

I'm going to have to post my "starting" pic on Tuesday when I'm gonna have it flat ironed. *ducks from anti-heat folk* I only do it once a month or less, I swear!! erplexed I'm gonna get a  proper length check done!

I tried to get a shot of me stretching the ends, but it was too awkward for my inflexible arms!  I'm also 7 months post so my hair is BEYOND a hot mess (no, not transitioning, just haven't gotten around to finding the relaxer I want and getting it done!!) Taking a picture of it now with 3-4 inches of NG would be too misleading later.

Then it's off to Jamaica for 3 weeks, gonna cornrow it up because I won't have the time and energy to fight with these tresses!

Night, ladies! Keep it fun!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Heyyyyy My Friend where you been???


 

Hey Chelz, I had to work today and I've been trying to clean up around here  I too have been in this thread wayyyyy to much   I was also catching up on some of the other threads.


----------



## Firstborn2

Nitey nite Evo-ny

ETA:: Have fun in Jamaica, girl bring me back some oil


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Juice time!  My hair slurrrrrrrrppsss that S-Curl right up!!!
> 
> I'm going to have to post my "starting" pic on Tuesday when I'm gonna have it flat ironed. *ducks from anti-heat folk* I only do it once a month or less, I swear!! erplexed I'm gonna get a proper length check done!
> 
> I tried to get a shot of me stretching the ends, but it was too awkward for my inflexible arms!  I'm also 7 months post so my hair is BEYOND a hot mess (no, not transitioning, just haven't gotten around to finding the relaxer I want and getting it done!!) Taking a picture of it now with 3-4 inches of NG would be too misleading later.
> 
> *Then it's off to Jamaica for 3 weeks,* gonna cornrow it up because I won't have the time and energy to fight with these tresses!
> 
> Night, ladies! Keep it fun!


 

Take me with you


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn how often do you co wash?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Hey Chelz, I had to work today and I've been trying to clean up around here  I too have been in this thread wayyyyy to much   I was also catching up on some of the other threads.



This was you today at work...

And then later on...


----------



## Firstborn2

Just finished applying the juice. It's my bedtime, have fun....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Goodnight FirstBorn & SO! Try baggying tonight and see what he has to say...


----------



## twinkletoes17

Chelz said:


> So would you say you're BSL? Moving right along to MBL by the end of this challenge!
> :creatures:creatures:creatures You grow girl


 
Woman I don't even know what I am. For now I'm just claiming BSB. I posted a thread earlier and got different answers. APL, BSL, MBL, BSB..... lol.

But yes, hopefully I'm MBL by the end of this challenge.

GO JUICE!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

twinkletoes17 said:


> Woman I don't even know what I am. For now I'm just claiming BSB. I posted a thread earlier and got different answers. APL, BSL, MBL, BSB..... lol.
> 
> But yes, hopefully I'm MBL by the end of this challenge.
> 
> GO JUICE!



Oh I think it's because some of them were going by the thickest point in your hair instead of the longest strands...

SN: I'm surprised this thread has quieted down so much 
Everybody decided to take a break on April Fools Day


----------



## My Friend

I've juiced 


Smoochies

:blowkiss:


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Hey. What's everyone up to?


----------



## jshor09

I had to take a temporary hiatus.  i thought i was having some weird allergic reaction.  
So i stopped all my products and just reintroduced my beloved scurl spray.  no reaction from that and my hair missed it so much.    it makes my hair so soft and happy.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I am still wearing the wash and go style from wednesday night and just spraying my juice twice a day (in place of the water i usually use). I love how it made my kind of stiff eco styler hair soft and moist and wonderful


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~

Well ladies, I'm dropping out.....I'll check on you ladies from time to time, and cheer you all on from the sidelines, but I'm going to have to pass on this challege.

HHG Ladies!!!

I can't wait to see update pics.......


----------



## so1913

Sapphire_chic said:


> I am still wearing the wash and go style from wednesday night and just spraying my juice twice a day (in place of the water i usually use). I love how it made my kind of stiff eco styler hair soft and moist and wonderful



Which spray are you using for your wash n' go's?  Im considering trying a spray for when I wear my hair out and loose.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

so1913 said:


> Which spray are you using for your wash n' go's?  Im considering trying a spray for when I wear my hair out and loose.



I'm afraid i'm using a home made mix of water and glycerin 1:5 and abit of acv to add shine  works like a treat though


----------



## OhSoOthentik

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Well ladies, I'm dropping out.....I'll check on you ladies from time to time, and cheer you all on from the sidelines, but I'm going to have to pass on this challege.
> 
> HHG Ladies!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see update pics.......




Sorry to see you go. The juice isn't working for you?


----------



## so1913

Sapphire_chic said:


> I'm afraid i'm using a home made mix of water and glycerin 1:5 and abit of acv to add shine  works like a treat though



Ahhh ok...a lot of people seem to be having success mixing their own.  I'm good with the bottle stuff so far wearing my hair up, but not to sure about when I wear my hair out so I'll keep mixing myself in mind if I run into problems styling my hair loose on this challenge


----------



## so1913

Ok my starting pic...


----------



## RockCreak

taj said:


> *My juice is pop'n like my lip gloss! lol!*


 
Her juice is popn her juice is good... 



Chelz said:


> Girl I had to tie that mess DOWN! Down Jheri Down! Bad Boy!


 
 Woahh jherri...wooahhh!



~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Well ladies, I'm dropping out.....I'll check on you ladies from time to time, and cheer you all on from the sidelines, but I'm going to have to pass on this challege.
> 
> HHG Ladies!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see update pics.......



Sorry to see you go.


----------



## RockCreak

Well ladies.. I cowashed and juiced this morning....

I got my little side bottle with me to!

I'm diggin scurl, but I may have to see what Right On would do for me..


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey. What's everyone up to?


 
Juiced up and at work, I'll be back on a lil later


----------



## Firstborn2

~NanCeBoTwin~ said:


> Well ladies, I'm dropping out.....I'll check on you ladies from time to time, and cheer you all on from the sidelines, but I'm going to have to pass on this challege.
> 
> HHG Ladies!!!
> 
> I can't wait to see update pics.......


 
Oh nooo sorry to hear this, but thanks for the encouragement sweetie.


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak said:


> Well ladies.. I cowashed and juiced this morning....
> 
> I got my little side bottle with me to!
> 
> I'm diggin scurl, but I may have to see what Right On would do for me..


 
Rock how big is the bottle


----------



## Taina

Morning everyone


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Go0o0oood Morning Ladies "& Happy Good Friday (if you participate in it)!!!

So ... I re-up'd yesterday I bought 3 bottles of HS 14n1 so I should be good awhile.. I had some breakage yesterday when I was retwisting.. im thinking its bec im so rough with my hair.. I try to be gentile but I catch myself pullin "& tuggin.. so I might start bunning so I'll stay out of it.. we'll see...


----------



## BostonMaria

I walked to Walgreen's today and bought Lustrasilk S-Curl no drip (drip drip! LOL) and a bottle of Soft Sheen Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator.

I sprayed my hair... wasn't as bad as I thought. My curls look really pretty and I'm in total shock.  My hair was already co-washed so I just added a little bit of the Care Free Curl and then just for the heck of it I sprayed a little of the S-Curl for the LOLz ahahaha  

I am in total shock that my hair looks and feels really nice. I like the ingredients in both products.  I hate to say it but I guess its a keeper.  Thank you Adora! I'm still going to weave check you in May!  I'll post pictures later. I'm off to the mall with my DD.


----------



## SailorWifey

My starting pics











This morning I used the Hawaiian Silky activator in the tub first and then sprayed the scurl


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey what color is your hair, that's a pretty color?


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Go0o0oood Morning Ladies "& Happy Good Friday (if you participate in it)!!!
> 
> So ... I re-up'd yesterday I bought 3 bottles of HS 14n1 so I should be good awhile.. I had some breakage yesterday when I was retwisting.. im thinking its bec im so rough with my hair.. I try to be gentile but I catch myself pullin "& tuggin.. so I might start bunning so I'll stay out of it.. we'll see...


 
Keciia you have to be gentle, you wan to retain all of your length.


----------



## SailorWifey

Firstborn2 said:


> SailorWifey what color is your hair, that's a pretty color?


 

Thanks! It is Silk Elements Cinnamon Brown. I'm not done though. I'm going to tint it with manic panic next pay period. I miss my pink (yes pink) hair, but I know I can longer bleach my hair soI'm just going to tint it and hope it's cute.

Btw...I'm preparing to make the marbling video now


----------



## Firstborn2

Thanks for the link I'm going to check it out.


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh I forgot, thanks for the vid.....Yay!!!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

My starting pics. 

  

Pardon the raggedyness of my part and me hanging on to little bitty piece of hair in stretched out pic


----------



## cch24

I'm not sure how the ads on the side of this page work, but I think they may have to do with the frequency that words are posted... Look at what's been on the side of my page allll day.


----------



## leleepop

Almost 2 weeks still juicing..


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Hey everybody. I didn't juice this morning before bed, but I am gonna spritz a little on my twist tonight before work. I have noticed my twist have much more longevity since I have been juicing.


----------



## maxineshaw

Well, my hair is juiced, and it's very much on the crispy side.


----------



## BostonMaria

Pictures of my herr

The first two pictures are of my wet hair with the S-Curl 
The last two were taken a few minutes ago of my dry hair

My hair feels nice and moist, not hard.  I have a tiny bit of the gel that I made about a month ago.


----------



## Blessedmocha

Thanks adora adora, this thread is the TRUTH!

I have been doing this by mixing scurl/wave noveau with water in a spray bottle EVERY DAY since seeing this thread and my hair loves it. 

I also deep condition on dry hair.
Thanks for all the great tips, which are now my staples.

Love ya girl
x


----------



## Tanji

BostonMaria said:


> Pictures of my herr
> 
> The first two pictures are of my wet hair with the S-Curl
> The last two were taken a few minutes ago of my dry hair
> 
> My hair feels nice and moist, not hard. I have a tiny bit of the gel that I made about a month ago.


 Those are some beautiful curls.


----------



## maxineshaw

I rinsed my hair in the shower (just water, no conditioner), and put a little s-curl in it.  Now it doesn't feel so crispy.  Maybe I need to clarify or something.  Off to the BSS to replace my juice.  I'm almost out of s-curl.  It's between that, sta sof fro, and CFCG.


----------



## cutenss

I want to post my starting pics too.  Should I post straight flat ironed hair, OR my hair in is natural state?  My hair is loving the juice, and so am I


----------



## Firstborn2

It's a lil windy today, went to the beach for lunch, thought me hair was going to dry out but it didn't. It still feels very moisturized, I'm happy!


----------



## Firstborn2

cutenss said:


> I want to post my starting pics too. *Should I post straight flat ironed hair, OR my hair in is natural state?* My hair is loving the juice, and so am I


 
It doesn't matter, whatever works for you.


----------



## ms.blue

Since I have been juicing, I'm able to detangle my hair w/o any other product.  The juice is providing my hair w/ some slip, I'm still lovin' da juice!


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> I rinsed my hair in the shower (just water, no conditioner), and put a little s-curl in it. Now it doesn't feel so crispy. Maybe I need to clarify or something. Off to the BSS to replace my juice. I'm almost out of s-curl. It's between that, sta sof fro, and CFCG.


 

Glad things worked out for you..


----------



## I Am So Blessed

im sooo sorry everyone, ive been away, had to handle my life right quick lol. ill be back later on tonight!!!!!!! i missed all of you while i was gone!! i love yall!!! be back soon


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> Since I have been juicing, I'm able to detangle my hair w/o any other product. The juice is providing my hair w/ some slip, I'm still lovin' da juice!


 
Which juice are you using?


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im sooo sorry everyone, ive been away, had to handle my life right quick lol. ill be back later on tonight!!!!!!! i missed all of you while i was gone!! i love yall!!! be back soon


 

You better get back soon, I'm starting to hear the crickets...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Sapphire_chic said:


> ok so i washed out my hair last night and did my very first wash and go.
> I will be juicing for the first time tonight, water glycerin acv jojoba oil and a few drops of fragrance.
> My starting pic is my avatar, when are results in? 30th june or 1st of july? (just so i know when to shedule my next flat iron)


 

hey sapphire, at the end of june is 90days


----------



## I Am So Blessed

taj said:


> * PLEASE VIEW**:blush3:** MY** FOTKI 4 PHOTOS & FEEL FREE 2 POST COMMENTS!!*
> 
> *I WILL UPDATE M**Y FOTKI ALBUM WITH NEW PHOTOS IN 2 WEEKS!!*
> 
> *THE NEW PHOTOS ** **WILL BE MY STARTING PIC 4 THIS CHALLENGE!! *
> 
> *I'M CURRENTLY 25 WEEKS POST & WILL CONTINUE 2 STRETCH UNTIL JUNE.*
> 
> *THE JUICE HAS REALLY MADE MY NEW GROWTH MORE MANAGEABLE!!!!**:Copy of 2cool:*
> 
> 
> 
> **


 
 you have such beautiful hair taj!!  sombody pulled my hair last night and i heard some strands break, i was pissed!! , so i choked him then slammed him against the refrigerater!!!! everybody jumped of from the card table like "oooooooooooooooooo!!"  i dont playyyyy!!!!!!!!!! i was heated! . i cant say what i said to him on here tho, rated R , but yall get my point  ok that was o/t but anyway  just dont touch myhair


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You better get back soon, I'm starting to hear the crickets...



*Adoraaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! *   *Come back to us dear! *


----------



## ms.blue

Firstborn2 said:


> Which juice are you using?



Wave Nouveau


----------



## I Am So Blessed

brebre928 said:


> Morning Juicers
> 
> Here are my starting pics


 

lovely!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i see you got the girls showoing 

my girls be poppin too girl

great starting pics


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> you have such beautiful hair taj!!  sombody pulled my hair last night and i heard some strands break, i was pissed!! , *so i choked him then slammed him against the refrigerater!!!! *everybody jumped of from the card table like "oooooooooooooooooo!!"  i dont playyyyy!!!!!!!!!! i was heated! . i cant say what i said to him on here tho, rated R , but yall get my point  ok that was o/t but anyway  just dont touch myhair



*Ummmmm... dont mess with Adora hair yall ...or its gonna be a catfight!!!! *


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *Ummmmm... dont mess with Adora hair yall ...or its gonna be a catfight!!!! *


 

its different when IM ASKED FIRST! but this guy just set it off! the way he grabbed it!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

anywho, how is everyone's juicing experiance going!!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

I dunno if my question was ever answered... but I got the "moisturizer" from CFC (with the spray top).... anyone used it?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I dunno if my question was ever answered... but I got the "moisturizer" from CFC (with the spray top).... anyone used it?



Does it look like this? Cause that's what I have


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> its different when IM ASKED FIRST! but this guy just set it off! the way he grabbed it!!!



Awww I know what you mean...back when I had a big pony tail afro puff some guy grabbed a hair when I was walking and I heard it snap!!


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh

Dayyyyyum Adora went in... 

and Chelz that's it! how is it for you?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> anywho, how is everyone's juicing experiance going!!!



Did you see my post a few pages back about the jheri curl I had?? 

No more rollersets with the juice lol I'll try twists next time. I think it might of just been my new growth acting a fool cause my hair wouldnt lay down for nothing!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Dayyyyyum Adora went in...
> 
> and Chelz that's it! how is it for you?



Look at my post on pg. 106...I did a rollerset and it came out superrrrr jheri curly...I'll tell/show you the results after I do a twist out. I think this juice is a pretty good moisturizer...go ahead and try it out! Tell us how u like it


----------



## BostonMaria

Chelz said:


> Look at my post on pg. 106...I did a rollerset and it came out superrrrr jheri curly...I'll tell/show you the results after I do a twist out. I think this juice is a pretty good moisturizer...go ahead and try it out! Tell us how u like it



Did you take a picture? say yes!


----------



## SailorWifey

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh I forgot, thanks for the vid.....Yay!!!


 
You're welcome. I'm editing it now so it should be up tonight


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BostonMaria said:


> Did you take a picture? say yes!



LOL I posted the pics in that post on pg 106...one of them is currently my avatar


----------



## DarkChyld

I'm gonna have leave the challenge soon. My hair in it's natural state is really starting to annoy me so I'm going to hide it away for a while with some Senegalese twists.


----------



## My Friend

@1913  I love your hair


----------



## Firstborn2

DarkChyld said:


> I'm gonna have leave the challenge soon. My hair in it's natural state is really starting to annoy me so I'm going to hide it away for a while with some Senegalese twists.


 

You can still use the juice while in twist, I am juicing while in braids..


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Is anyone still DC-ing on tha juice?


----------



## Platinum

DarkChyld said:


> I'm gonna have leave the challenge soon. My hair in it's natural state is really starting to annoy me so I'm going to hide it away for a while with some Senegalese twists.


 

I've been juicing since I started transitioning. I've been in Senegalese Twists most of the time, and once in micros. It really helps with retention. I used Worlds of Curls moisturizer spray instead of braid spray.


----------



## taj

AdoraAdora24 said:


> you have such beautiful hair taj!!  sombody pulled my hair last night and i heard some strands break, i was pissed!! , so i choked him then slammed him against the refrigerater!!!! everybody jumped of from the card table like "oooooooooooooooooo!!"  i dont playyyyy!!!!!!!!!! i was heated! . i cant say what i said to him on here tho, rated R , but yall get my point  ok that was o/t but anyway  just dont touch myhair




Awww thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it!! What are you doing slamming someone with your little self? lmbo!! :hardslap:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i stocked up today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3.50$ per bottle . im all set!!


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm going to be M.I.A this weekend, but trust me I am taking the Juice with me .This stuff has really been working well for me can't wait to do a length check in June


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol most of the lids were broke, but i still bought them lol. i took every bottle left at dollar general ahah


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh Chelz, my heat cap arrived today, I'm excited but I'm going away for the weekend so I won't be able to give you a review until I get back.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

taj said:


> Awww thanks for the compliment, I appreciate it!! What are you doing slamming someone with your little self? lmbo!! :hardslap:


 
lol girl i pushed him with my whole body  into the refrigerater, like booom!!!!!!! . i dont feel bad about it anymore, shouldnt have touched me


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh Chelz, my heat cap arrived today, I'm excited but I'm going away for the weekend so I won't be able to give you a review until I get back.


 

uh oh, she have her heat cap now , this is going to be a juicey situation!

hey firstborn!!!!!! missed you


----------



## a_shoe_6307

So I'm juicing in the car on the way to work this morning.  I was running late and I could not let the morning go pass without my juice.  My bestie, who I work with, turns to me and says, " Is the Jheri Curl Juice?" with a look of shock on his face.  I'm like yes indeedy!  He starts .  I'm just like .  Will see who's laughing when my hair is back down my back again.


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> uh oh, she have her heat cap now , this is going to be a juicey situation!
> 
> hey firstborn!!!!!! missed you


 
Miss you to Ma.


----------



## twinkletoes17

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh Chelz, my heat cap arrived today, I'm excited but I'm going away for the weekend so I won't be able to give you a review until I get back.


 
I can review it for you.

*clears throat and does superhero voice*

"Best heat cap in the WORLD!"


----------



## danigurl18

i want a heat cap now!!


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i stocked up today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3.50$ per bottle . im all set!!


 
See how come I can't come up on something like this....Girl I would have bought all of them too.


----------



## so1913

I went to Sally's to check out the Right on Curl, but took a wiff and was like "uh uh" and left it there.  I think I'm just nose sensitive lol.  Wave Nouvea is on sale though, so I picked that up to compare to CFCG....its the PJ in me lol.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Adora, violence in a must when unwanted hair touching occurs.  I hit a guy in high school with a softball for running past me yanking my hair back before.  I was like WTF!  I know we running past the bases but why you got to be grabbing hand fulls of hair in the process.


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> I can review it for you.
> 
> *clears throat and does superhero voice*
> 
> "Best heat cap in the WORLD!"


 
Thanks Twink, I want to use it so bad, I told SO I was spending the weekend playing with my heat cap, he was like, Um No!


----------



## so1913

My Friend said:


> @1913  I love your hair



Awww thank you!!!  It's been annoying me and I only wore it out today for ya'll so I could take starter pics lol.  Back in my claw clip it goes tomorrow (with the help of the juice of course).


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> *I went to Sally's to check out the Right on Curl, but took a wiff and was like "uh uh" and left it there*. I think I'm just nose sensitive lol. Wave Nouvea is on sale though, so I picked that up to compare to CFCG....its the PJ in me lol.


 
Oh don't say that I want to try it too.


----------



## so1913

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh don't say that I want to try it too.



The scent was just a little too strong for me.


----------



## so1913

BostonMaria said:


> I walked to Walgreen's today and bought Lustrasilk S-Curl no drip (drip drip! LOL) and a bottle of Soft Sheen Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator.
> 
> I sprayed my hair... wasn't as bad as I thought. My curls look really pretty and I'm in total shock.  My hair was already co-washed so I just added a little bit of the Care Free Curl and then just for the heck of it I sprayed a little of the S-Curl for the LOLz ahahaha
> 
> I am in total shock that my hair looks and feels really nice. I like the ingredients in both products.  I hate to say it but I guess its a keeper.  Thank you Adora! I'm still going to weave check you in May!  I'll post pictures later. I'm off to the mall with my DD.



I was pretty surprised too...I was kinda anticipating a greasy mess lol.


----------



## twinkletoes17

Aw, poor Firstborn lol. I hope you enjoy your weekend. We'll miss ya! <333


----------



## cutenss

My starting pic:  My bony pony 









I just co-washed, oiled and juiced.  I need those last two inches. DAYUM, my back is wiiiddde.  GEEZ


----------



## Firstborn2

danigurl18 said:


> i want a heat cap now!!


 
you should get one, I got bought mine because last week it was way to hot to be sitting under the hooded dryer, I could barely breathe


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ok yall are going to be mad at me, ive done somthing..................., kinda scared. i havep pics to post


----------



## Firstborn2

cutenss said:


> My starting pic: My bony pony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just co-washed, oiled and juiced. I need those last two inches. DAYUM, my back is wiiiddde. GEEZ


 
lol girl plz your back in fine. Nice length you are almost there.


----------



## taj

*:fat: I'm having a Juicy weekend!!  l**l!!!!!!!!!!* 

* My hair is sooo**oooo m**isturized!!!*


----------



## My Friend

danigurl18 said:


> i want a heat cap now!!


 

Me too


----------



## taj

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok yall are going to be mad at me, ive done somthing..................., kinda scared. i havep pics to post




oooooh.... What have you done? Post picks!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

a_shoe_6307 said:


> So I'm juicing in the car on the way to work this morning. I was running late and I could not let the morning go pass without my juice. My bestie, who I work with, turns to me and says, " Is the Jheri Curl Juice?" with a look of shock on his face. I'm like yes indeedy! He starts . I'm just like . Will see who's laughing when my hair is back down my back again.


 

girl you are the second person on this challenge who is juicing in the car, I hope you didn't spray your bestie in the eye


----------



## taj

*Your hair is beautiful !!!!:heart2:!!!!
*



cutenss said:


> My starting pic:  My bony pony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just co-washed, oiled and juiced.  I need those last two inches. DAYUM, my back is wiiiddde.  GEEZ


----------



## I Am So Blessed

2-3 inchesss cut offf!!!!! less then 5 mins ago!!!!

compare to my last siggy pic!!!


----------



## taj

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm going to be M.I.A this weekend, but trust me I am taking the Juice with me .This stuff has really been working well for me can't wait to do a length check in June





Awwwww!!!! YYou're leaving us!! lol!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol sorry for my dirty mirror ahahaha, its the juice!!!! haha


----------



## taj

*It looks awesome, but why did you cut it? It will be back next week anyway!! lol!!
*



AdoraAdora24 said:


> 2-3 inchesss cut offf!!!!! less then 5 mins ago!!!!
> 
> compare to my last siggy pic!!!


----------



## so1913

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol sorry for my dirty mirror ahahaha, its the juice!!!! haha



Whatcha go and do that for? lol...does look good though!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

so1913 said:


> Whatcha go and do that for? lol


 


 i feel you guy's pain, i really do, but i feel so much better now, it willl be back in a few months anyway, the new growth is off the wall already and its only been 6 weeks. soooo im guessing my length will be back in about two to three months, it grows like grass, but this time it will look much more awesome!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

so theres my fresh new starting pic for this challenge ahaha


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im sooo sorry everyone, ive been away, had to handle my life right quick lol. ill be back later on tonight!!!!!!! i missed all of you while i was gone!! i love yall!!! be back soon


 
*WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We all missed you. *



AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok yall are going to be mad at me, ive done somthing..................., kinda scared. i havep pics to post


 
I knew you were up to no good as soon as I read this. The blunt cut looks good though.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> *WELCOME BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We all missed you. *
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you were up to no good as soon as I read this. The blunt cut looks good though.


 

 girl i had to do it because, i just didnt feel right after last night when some idiot grabbed my hair out!!! but i already posted that story

thanks osho, and ladies!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

you guys move so fast, ihave to read a few pages more to catch up, thanks everyone!!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> girl i had to do it because, i just didnt feel right after last night when some idiot grabbed my hair out!!! but i already posted that story
> 
> thanks osho, and ladies!!


 
I saw that. I was laughing picturing you hem some grown man up.


----------



## SEMO

AdoraAdora24 said:


> 2-3 inchesss cut offf!!!!! less then 5 mins ago!!!!
> 
> compare to my last siggy pic!!!





AdoraAdora24 said:


> i feel you guy's pain, i really do, but i feel so much better now, it willl be back in a few months anyway, the new growth is off the wall already and its only been 6 weeks. soooo im guessing my length will be back in about two to three months, it grows like grass, but this time it will look much more awesome!



After my most recent trim/cut I understand the need to clean up the ends.  Your hair looks great in the new pics.  And you're right, your hair will be back that length in like 2 seconds.


----------



## mariofmagdal

cutenss said:


> My starting pic:  My bony pony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just co-washed, oiled and juiced.  I need those last two inches. DAYUM, my back is wiiiddde.  GEEZ



Wow, that's exactly how to describe it  I have one too, I wish my hair was thicker, mine is so thin, it's tricky when loose, does not appear to be so thin. Pretty Bony Pony


----------



## naturalepiphany

Hey everyone, I juiced again this morning and forgetting my surroundings my laptop got in on the juice action  (I think it's jealous). Thankfully nothing happened except for a little grease on the keys, nothing that couldn't be easily cleaned. I just know to keep all electronics away from me when I get to sprayin the juice and my hair starts to drip.  So I'll be applying tonight after I log off and the laptop and cell are securely tucked away lol. Happy Juicing Ladies!!!!


----------



## PJaye

Although I didn't need to because my hair didn't feel Saharan and "in need," I juiced again today (I am really digging how it makes my ponytail wrigglies feel).  Below is my starting pic of yesterday's air dried, juiced ponytail.


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora I love it, I was so nervous when you said you had something to show us, It looks great, no doubt it will grow back fast, your hair grow like weeds.​


----------



## danigurl18

All juiced up for the evening!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i stocked up today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3.50$ per bottle . im all set!!



Dayummmmmm. I have this kind too. I think I might like it better than my spray bottle kind.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol most of the lids were broke, but i still bought them lol. i took every bottle left at dollar general ahah



Dollar General sells it too?  I saw it at Food Lion for $4 and some change

And I hope they werent tampered with, all those broken lids! lol


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> Awwwww!!!! YYou're leaving us!! lol!


 
This is all SO bright idea, I got home from work today and he said, say goodbye to your Jheri Curl friends because we are going away this weekend . I really don't want to go either... the heat cap came today, I've been waiting all week to try it, now I have to wait until monday.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh Chelz, my heat cap arrived today, I'm excited but I'm going away for the weekend so I won't be able to give you a review until I get back.



Awwwwwww..

I think I saw it at the BSS yesterday but it was $40...
And why were there like 3 Koreans in there running the store?  They dont even use those products!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Awwwwwww..
> 
> I think I saw it at the BSS yesterday but it was $40...
> And why were there like 3 Koreans in there running the store?  They dont even use those products!


 
Nooooooooo don't pay $40 for that, Adora didn't pay over $10 for herz I paid $24. Definitely don't pay $40


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Nooooooooo don't pay $40 for that, Adora didn't pay of $10 for herz I paid $24. Definitely don't pay $40



This one had some cord attached. Does yours?


----------



## SEMO

Firstborn2 said:


> This is all SO bright idea, I got home from work today and *he said, say goodbye to your Jheri Curl friends *because we are going away this weekend . I really don't want to go either... the heat cap came today, I've been waiting all week to try it, now I have to wait until monday.



I am dying at "Jherri Curl friends."  Have a great weekend!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> This one had some cord attached. Does yours?


 

yes it has a cord, dont pay that money girl


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SEMO said:


> I am dying at "Jherri Curl friends." Have a great weekend!!


 
i could hear him actually saying that , ohh firstborn, you cracking me up!! , "jheri curl ffriends


----------



## Firstborn2

SEMO said:


> I am dying at "Jherri Curl friends." Have a great weekend!!


 
Thanks SEMO



AdoraAdora24 said:


> i could hear him actually saying that , ohh firstborn, you cracking me up!! , "jheri curl ffriends


 
Girl you already know hes is off the chain


----------



## SEMO

Btw, I'm using this pic below, from after my hair cut last weekend, as my starting pic for this challenge.  My goal is to not update my fotki, or do a length check, until this challenge is over.


----------



## Butterfly08

SEMO said:


> I am dying at "Jherri Curl friends." Have a great weekend!!


 
 I can't keep up with this thread!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SEMO said:


> Btw, I'm using this pic below, from after my hair cut last weekend, as my starting pic for this challenge.  My goal is to not update my fotki, or do a length check, until this challenge is over.



Your hair is the bomb chica!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

Adora, why in the world did you cut your hair?!!!!!


----------



## SEMO

Chelz said:


> Your hair is the bomb chica!!!!!!!


Thanks for the compliment!!


----------



## BostonMaria

SEMO said:


> Thanks for the compliment!!



Semo, I know you just cut your hair. Are you going to grow it back?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok ladies I just drenched my hair with the juice and then applied the S-curl Gel...I bought the blue Scurl gel Adoraaaa!















I then put my hair into twists and here's a few pics!! eyebrows2eyebrows2
*


----------



## reggierisk

Hello Ladies,  After some thought, I would like to join your challenge.  I've been test driving the S-curl for the past week.   Must admit, I wasn't too impressed.  I have used SCurl before during my stretches on my roots only.  Just cant get use to the wetness.  I was finding that I still needed to follow it up with a more emollient moisturizer.  Wet just doesn't do it for me.

BTW, back in the day, I had a Jheri curl, but even then, I wore mine dry, with vitapoint instead of activator.

I was going to skip this challenge but found myself at the drug store and decided to pick up the CFCG, since that's suppose to be thicker.  My hair was much, much happier with this product.  Moisturized not wet!!!  Potential staple.  

Thanks Adora, I don't think I would ever have tried it otherwise.    So add me  to the list.  Will try to post starting pc tomorrow


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> *Ok ladies I just drenched my hair with the juice and then applied the S-curl Gel...I bought the blue Scurl gel Adoraaaa!*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *I then put my hair into twists and here's a few pics!! eyebrows2eyebrows2*


 
*Your twist look great! *


reggierisk said:


> I was going to skip this challenge but found myself at the drug store and decided to pick up the CFCG, since that's suppose to be thicker. My hair was much, much happier with this product.  *Moisturized not wet!!!* Potential staple.
> 
> Thanks Adora, I don't think I would ever have tried it otherwise. So add me to the list. Will try to post starting pc tomorrow


 
You know I find it so amazing how everyone can have different result with the same product. When I use S-Curl, my hair is soft and moisturized, but not wet. I am glad you found a keeper for yourself.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz looking at your plump twists make me feel warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## SEMO

BostonMaria said:


> Semo, I know you just cut your hair. Are you going to grow it back?



Yes.  I am definitely wanting to grow my hair back to WL (and beyond).  I didn't intend to get so much cut this time around (you know how that goes).

I even purchased some hair vitamins to help with growth.  I'm optimistic that I will be back at my former length before long.  My hair grows pretty well on its own.  But considering the vitamins, and that Spring/summer gives me a growth spurt, I'm really hoping to recover the length soon.


----------



## cutenss

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i stocked up today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 3.50$ per bottle . im all set!!


 
Well DAYUM!  There is going to be alot of thirsty locks around your parts  because of you.



Firstborn2 said:


> lol girl plz your back in fine. Nice length you are almost there.


 


taj said:


> *Your hair is beautiful !!!!:heart2:!!!!*


 


mariofmagdal said:


> Wow, that's exactly how to describe it  I have one too, I wish my hair was thicker, mine is so thin, it's tricky when loose, does not appear to be so thin. Pretty Bony Pony


 
Thanks yall.   mariofmagdal.  Good to see ya in the challenge.  I remember your beautiful lush hair 



SEMO said:


> Btw, I'm using this pic below, from after my hair cut last weekend, as my starting pic for this challenge. My goal is to not update my fotki, or do a length check, until this challenge is over.


 
This is  

Hi Butterfly08 .  I see alot of my hair idols "juicing"  I am in GOOD company


----------



## Firstborn2

@Chelz is the s-curl gel moisturizing?


----------



## Firstborn2

SEMO your hair is drop death gorgeous. It looks extremely healthy and lush...


----------



## taj

Firstborn2 said:


> This is all SO bright idea, I got home from work today and he said, *say goodbye to your Jheri Curl friends because we are going away this weekend *. I really don't want to go either... the heat cap came today, I've been waiting all week to try it, now I have to wait until monday.




Hilarious!! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## taj

Chelz said:


> *Oh lawd Adora that juice gave me a jheri curl!  My hair literally turned into a Care Free Curl...I tried a rollerset and when I took it out it went wild!! The juice cut loose! Or maybe I just have too much hair...:scratchch...LOL! I was rocking my jheri curl ...need to spray some more juice on so it can snap back! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Rockin With da Juice, Hair down to yo KaBoose*:2cool::2cool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tried to stretch the curls out*





*
 Gorgeous hair and the color is sooooo pretty!!!*


----------



## mariofmagdal

@ Cuteness, thanks for the compliment. I am not in the challenge though. I do use Donnie's softening lotion regularly, but the products in this challenge make my hair sticky and or dry. I enjoy the posts in here, so I am a lurker I guess. ;0)


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Still juicing with my braid spray.  I'm ready to try a different juice, but I've got way too many products to buy 1 before using all of another one. 

Is anybody using the juice that has glycerin and protein listed on the front it (one of the care free ones in the gold bottle)?  I was wondering if I should try this to prevent moisture overload.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

it_comes_naturally said:


> Still juicing with my braid spray.  I'm ready to try a different juice, but I've got way too many products to buy 1 before using all of another one.
> 
> Is anybody using the juice that has glycerin and protein listed on the front it (one of the care free ones in the gold bottle)?  I was wondering if I should try this to prevent moisture overload.



The one in the spray bottle? I have these two:

It's kinda light and moisturizing





This one is heavier


----------



## song_of_serenity

Still juicin. :3 My hair looked so awesome, after I left a bit of condish, put a bit of gel on and went back under the shower and then SHOOK like a wet dog? LOL. My hair was wash and go hang down wearable!

Still not bold enough to wear down yet, when I get a bit more length! :e Then I came out the shower and did my spritz.
 !


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> @Chelz is the s-curl gel moisturizing?



*Yeah it is. To me the consistency is very light compared to other gels. The consistency is similar to my CFC juices  The first time I sniffed it I thought it smelled kinda manly
 but I didnt notice that when I used it. Here are the ingredients...*


*Deionized Water (Aqua) , Glycerin , Propylene Glycol , Polyquaternium-11 , Panthenol (Provitamin B5) , Hydrolyzed Collagen , Carbomer , Triethanolamine , Imidazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Benzophenone-4 , Fragrance (Parfum) , Blue 1 (CI 42090)*

*It's like a jelly juice or a juicy gel... 

 Try it out and let me know what you think!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> Still juicin. :3 My hair looked so awesome, after I left a bit of condish, put a bit of gel on and went back under the shower and then SHOOK like a wet dog? LOL. My hair was wash and go hang down wearable!
> 
> Still not bold enough to wear down yet, when I get a bit more length! :e Then I came out the shower and did my spritz.
> !



 Did you take any pics?  Show those coils and curls girl!

:Flahsssss


----------



## JuiceMobsta

reggierisk said:


> Hello Ladies,  After some thought, I would like to join your challenge.  I've been test driving the S-curl for the past week.   Must admit, I wasn't too impressed.  I have used SCurl before during my stretches on my roots only.  Just cant get use to the wetness.  I was finding that I still needed to follow it up with a more emollient moisturizer.  Wet just doesn't do it for me.
> 
> BTW, back in the day, I had a Jheri curl, but even then, I wore mine dry, with vitapoint instead of activator.
> 
> I was going to skip this challenge but found myself at the drug store and decided to pick up the CFCG, since that's suppose to be thicker.  My hair was much, much happier with this product.  Moisturized not wet!!!  Potential staple.
> 
> Thanks Adora, I don't think I would ever have tried it otherwise.    So add me  to the list.  Will try to post starting pc tomorrow



*Welcome to the Juice reggierisk!!!!!*

:woohoo2:
.....
....................


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> Did you take any pics?  Show those coils and curls girl!
> 
> :Flahsssss



I didn't but I sure will on Easter!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> I didn't but I sure will on Easter!



*We're gonna be juicing while hunting for easter eggs*


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Thankfully there were no juice related injuries.   



Firstborn2 said:


> girl you are the second person on this challenge who is juicing in the car, I hope you didn't spray your bestie in the eye


----------



## discodumpling

So after watching this thread reach damn near 60 pages and almost 200 challengers (can't wait for the reveal!) i tried some juice....OMG! Who knew the magic that I would find in Care Free Curl Gold?? IMMEDIATE non-greasy moisture. 
I would have never bought this product myself but my Mama (who is clueless about hair care but a true PJ) has a bunch of products under bathroom sink that she's only used 1 or 2X. 

We'll see how this goes....


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

Adoral!! The new cut looks beautiful and is The Thickness! You will def be back to your old length in no time!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

And, juicing updates:

- I tried a higher concentration of glycerin in my homemade juice- no bueno. Was more moisturizing with less. I'm going back to less & adding a touch of rosewater this week.

- I tried not using so much coconut oil as adora suggested in OP (I'm talkin' boutcha like yer not here!). It helped at first b/c I was using waaaaay too much and that was why my hair was getting really dirty just a few days post wash. But I discovered I need a little bit. I am going to keep prepooing with it, but I am going to try just a little to seal ONE day after washing, not every day.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

Still juicing strong, i love the effect my juice mix has on my wash and go, so soft and ...juicy lol ok i will stop saying that


----------



## maxineshaw

I can't juice anymore.  My hair is feeling too crispy.  So, last night I got tired of the dryness (yes, the dryness is from juicing) and put some ORS Olive Oil lotion in my hair.  I promise I heard it exhale.  It's actually soft now.  So, I tried but I'm done.  

Lesson learned: don't backtrack on things that stopped working a while ago just because they are working for so many now.  I'm just happy I didn't get another bottle.  


Blessings to you all.


And for the record, I was using s-curl.  However, I get the same effect with all juiices (Sta sof fro, proline, CFCG).  The ingredients are basically the same anyway.  I just prefer the fragrance of s-curl to the others.


----------



## maxineshaw




----------



## *Happily Me*

That's why i make my own juice, MondoDismo.  the curl activators worked for a while but then my hair starting feeling 'different'.

i mix glycerin with olive and castor oil with some fragrance.  

it's good all year round


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


>



*Awww don't leave us MondoDismo!! *
*You tried ALL the juices? Even CFCG? Scurl jel? Hawaiian silky? *


----------



## twinkletoes17

Maybe they need to be diluted? Diluting helps a lot of folks, myself included.


----------



## Jewell

I went to my fave BSS last week and scoured the aisles for all the latest products and read about all the ingredients in CFC and Wave Nouveau, as well as HS 14N1, which I'm not familiar with.  I decided to go with a bottle of HS, and ladies the first time I used it, I FELL IN LOVE!  It doesn't smell bad, the price is good, and I love the ingredients.  I didn't have to dilute it.  I spray all my Jheri juices on my hands first (if they're not diluted, or directly on hair if diluted), then rub hands together and apply.  

I did that with the HS, and my waves was poppin!  This is a keeper for me...my hair is still soft and moisturized *DAYS LATER*.  So, I am using S-Curl Text. Spray (blue & gray bottle) with some oils & condish mixed in, and mildly diluted with water (so it's not too thick), and HS 14-N-1 straight.  I apply er' 2-3 days along wit my other sprays n stuff (rosewater, hair tea, etc).  My hair is so wet and almost drips (though it's braided when I apply the products), but it sure is healthy, shiny, soft, and breakage-free!

OT: I was interested to find a book in the library called, _"Hair Story: Untangling the Roots of Black Hair in America."  _I didn't know the original "Jheri Curl"  was invented by a White boy in the Midwest, and mimicked by a man who came out with the "Tomorrow Curl," which was later called a "California Curl!"  It also went on to talk about the inventors of CFC and Wave Nouveau systems and hair care products.  From pre-slavery (i.e. while we were still in Africa) to year 2000 A.D., it covers everything in Black hair.  I would recommend every Black woman read it.  I can't put it down I'm learning so much!  Wow, ya learn something new er'day.


----------



## foxee

Start pics . . .


----------



## SailorWifey

I'm so glad I started this challenge. I had no idea what to do with my hair and stumbled upon this right after picking up Scurl from Sally's to try. I love my hair...yall


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

Jewell said:


> I went to my fave BSS last week and scoured the aisles for all the latest products and read about all the ingredients in CFC and Wave Nouveau, as well as HS 14N1, which I'm not familiar with.  I decided to go with a bottle of HS, and ladies the first time I used it, I FELL IN LOVE!  It doesn't smell bad, the price is good, and I love the ingredients.  I didn't have to dilute it.  I spray all my Jheri juices on my hands first (if they're not diluted, or directly on hair if diluted), then rub hands together and apply.
> 
> I did that with the HS, and my waves was poppin!  This is a keeper for me...my hair is still soft and moisturized *DAYS LATER*.  So, I am using S-Curl Text. Spray (blue & gray bottle) with some oils & condish mixed in, and mildly diluted with water (so it's not too thick), and HS 14-N-1 straight.  I apply er' 2-3 days along wit my other sprays n stuff (rosewater, hair tea, etc).  My hair is so wet and almost drips (though it's braided when I apply the products), but it sure is healthy, shiny, soft, and breakage-free!
> 
> *OT: I was interested to find a book in the library called, "Hair Story: Untangling the Roots of Black Hair in America."  I didn't know the original "Jheri Curl"  was invented by a White boy in the Midwest, and mimicked by a man who came out with the "Tomorrow Curl," which was later called a "California Curl!"  It also went on to talk about the inventors of CFC and Wave Nouveau systems and hair care products.  From pre-slavery (i.e. while we were still in Africa) to year 2000 A.D., it covers everything in Black hair.  I would recommend every Black woman read it.  I can't put it down I'm learning so much!  Wow, ya learn something new er'day.*



Thanks for the suggestion! I just "ordered" it from the library. Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Ashleescheveux

Im in Im in Im in! When I used S-curl it was the truth and I also loved Wave Nouveau!


----------



## Evo-ny

How much are you all paying to get your juice fix?   Here in Canada, land of the overpriced regardless of how well the dollar is doing, I pay $7.50-$8 for the 12 oz bottle.  Crazy since I go through a bottle so fast. 

But it's so worth it, I can't get over how SOFT it is! I keep running my hands over my hair and then mess up my keyboard! 

Adorax2, nice cut girl!! It looks super full and you'll get that length back in no time!


----------



## SmilingElephant

OMG.....I do NOT feel like reading pages and pages to catch up...somebody give me a brief summary of whats been going on??

I'm doing my S-Curl ya'll....im trying to get used to  using it on the length of my hair......i find it works pretty nice when in im braiding for a braidout or a french braid.....i tried doing two french braids....but forget that bc when i tried to do the second one...i ran out of patience and nearly threw a tantrum ....i got SOOOOO mad.......so i just did some plaits for a braidout....got up today and took them out...it didnt turn out like i wanted.....so i just bunned it up with a Flexi-8.

I think i'm just gonna stick to bunning for the next couple of weeks until i stabilize.....my girl Enyo understands...(HEY GUUURL)

Hey Adora-squared!!!!....i know u said we can't use oil.....buuuuuttttttt

I used oil...Proclaim Natural 7 Olive Oil....after using Scurl on my length...this helps get rid of that slightly stiff feeling some ladies might be getting....but it still works wonders on my ng!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Bumping!!!


----------



## so1913

Jewell said:


> I went to my fave BSS last week and scoured the aisles for all the latest products and read about all the ingredients in CFC and Wave Nouveau, as well as HS 14N1, which I'm not familiar with.  I decided to go with a bottle of HS, and ladies the first time I used it, I FELL IN LOVE!  It doesn't smell bad, the price is good, and I love the ingredients.  I didn't have to dilute it.  I spray all my Jheri juices on my hands first (if they're not diluted, or directly on hair if diluted), then rub hands together and apply.
> 
> I did that with the HS, and my waves was poppin!  This is a keeper for me...my hair is still soft and moisturized *DAYS LATER*.  So, I am using S-Curl Text. Spray (blue & gray bottle) with some oils & condish mixed in, and mildly diluted with water (so it's not too thick), and HS 14-N-1 straight.  I apply er' 2-3 days along wit my other sprays n stuff (rosewater, hair tea, etc).  My hair is so wet and almost drips (though it's braided when I apply the products), but it sure is healthy, shiny, soft, and breakage-free!
> 
> OT: I was interested to find a book in the library called, _"Hair Story: Untangling the Roots of Black Hair in America."  _I didn't know the original "Jheri Curl"  was invented by a White boy in the Midwest, and mimicked by a man who came out with the "Tomorrow Curl," which was later called a "California Curl!"  It also went on to talk about the inventors of CFC and Wave Nouveau systems and hair care products.  From pre-slavery (i.e. while we were still in Africa) to year 2000 A.D., it covers everything in Black hair.  I would recommend every Black woman read it.  I can't put it down I'm learning so much!  Wow, ya learn something new er'day.



Have that book and loved reading it as well!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Hey Mondo! Do like Happily_me and make your own "juice." You get the best part of "The juice" without the other additives!


----------



## DarkChyld

I made my own juice this morning. It's about 20% glycerin, 80% water, plus a few drops of Morrocan Oil. My hair has never felt so smooth and hydrated. I did a cowash this morning to reset my curls. I had combed them out the other day and it was a mess. I had to take back the Hawaiian Silky. It was too oily.


----------



## BostonMaria

My sister came by my house today and I told her about this thread. I got a hold of my 9 year old niece and co-washed, sprayed some s-curl & care free curl and her curls came out beautiful. I told my sister that I didn't want this stuff to work LOL but it does!  She said that she's going to buy some care free curl too.


----------



## afrikurl

DH  is out with his friend so baby afrikurl and I are all juiced up with  the conditioning caps on.
 A small update... My rollerset was only cute for a few hours... All the moisture made it revert. I cornrowed my hair later that night. Still rocking those and juicing regularly.  I just got some knock off setting lotion from the dollar tree. It's called Ultra body. I'll give it a shot the next time I want to do a rollerset, cause Adora said that she uses lotta body with her juice.


----------



## twinkletoes17

Hmm, this thread seems slow.... I hope everyone's having a good weekend!!! 

I juiced today! I didn't spray liberally like I usually do though because I flat ironed on Thursday. I want to see how long I can make it last. I sprayed in my hands and ran it through my hair. Then, I added coconut oil to my ends and tied with a scarf. My hair's happy


----------



## SmilingElephant

Where is everybody?!?!? Don't let the thread die!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Where is everybody?!?!? Don't let the thread die!!!


 

this thread will will never die lol. im about to read the pages i missed while i was away  becuase i wanna know everyone's juicey experiance


----------



## I Am So Blessed

TheLaurynDoll said:


> I'm not going to say I'm in the challenge... but I purchased the CFC moisturizer ... a small one... it looks like it has the right consistency... i didn't care for the other two - the "instant activator" and "activator".
> 
> Has anyone else used this?


 
_come on girl and joined us ! you know you want to /_

_i use the cfcg and i just put some in my hand and rub it on my hair. from roots to ends , my hair keeps well moisturized all day_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SailorWifey said:


> Is it too late for me too join??? I just bought S-curl today
> 
> I will post a pic later on...I'm coloring and dc'ing my hair atm.


 
welcome!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just wanted to say I'm back and I've been juicing. Just juiced this morning and I will do it again tonight!!!


 

hey girl!! how was your juicing experiance ?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RockCreak said:


> I'm sitting here at work mad cause I aint got no juice with me. I left my durn bottle of juice at home!
> 
> 
> That's aiight tho! As soon as I get home.. I'm going to twist and twirl.. do the jherri curl.....
> 
> Hold up... this is off topic, but I'm mad for real... this lady at work just asked about my hair and stood next to me and :fart:. It took everything I had..... Lil nasty.....
> 
> Anyhoo, I'll be juicin when I get home!


 
 oh my stomach hurts cuz i cant laugh no more


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> drip drip!
> 
> I'm just here to say hi. I'm on my way to class. I had to FORCE myself to not log in to LHCF all day so I can get my essay done LOL


 
ok ok ok, i seee you bostonmaria!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pop them curls girl!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

klowdnyne said:


> I am unofficially in! (I suck at challenge follow-ups. Pics, updates, etc.) Thanks again Adora for answering my questions.
> 
> I started with the juice this week. I purchased the CFC gold. I guess I really had some pretty negative assumptions about the activator because I was expecting a hot, greasy mess. I was pleasantly surprised by how non-greasy it is.
> 
> I am having some trouble though with this strange build-up. It looks like little pieces of rolled up gel in my hair. I just took my hair apart from a twist out so I can wash it, and I have to say that it VERY soft and had few tangles. I love that aspect because I usually have a much more difficult time taking my hair down. I definitely can see the early benefits, but I can't deal with the gel rolls. Any suggestions? Note: I am using oil to because my hair needed a little more "weight" than the CFC provides. Could this cause the trouble?
> 
> Thanks!


 
welcome!


and i dont use oil for that reason. thats why i put in the rules "no oil" but then changed my minds becuase everyone loves their oil, for alot of women, the oil is great , i wash my hair twice or 3 times a week anyway so this does not happen to me because of the wash.

i hope this helps. im glad that your hair is well moisturized too . i can never go withouth cfcg or illl be dry  thanks sooo much for joining!!!!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

testimony777 said:


> Yay; so I get to be an official member! I am glad my little mix counts. I think half of the board is in this challenge; how cool is that.
> 
> My starting pic is my sig .


 

 thank youu testimony777 for joining, im soo happy to have youu. yup, everyone is on  the juice, yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taina

Had a BIG headache the whole day did nothing at all.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SailorWifey said:


> Ok I need help since I'm a juice newbie. I have dc in my hair that I'm about to rinse out. Do I just spray the scurl and go after I rinse my hair? Also I cowash quite frequently is that ok or do I need to chill on that? My hair does fine without cowashing daily I just like washing my hair...lol


 

i usually wait untill my hair drys a little and then juice, but to each his own . you have to do what you feel is right for your hair, and co washing is just fine.. thanks so much for joining!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

So im thinking about trying CFCG after i finish S-curl...i can't get down with the S-Curl on my length and ends....but it does WONDERS for my newgrowth. I need to find a juice that's not so sticky...more of an oily type.

Is there one like that?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Taina said:


> Had a BIG headache the whole day did nothing at all.


 
aww im sorry to hear that, i hope you feel better soon. i went without juicing a couple days before, its no biggy becuase juice stays in hair for a long time before it gets dry anyway . get well soon


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> So im thinking about trying CFCG after i finish S-curl...i can't get down with the S-Curl on my length and ends....but it does WONDERS for my newgrowth. I need to find a juice that's not so sticky...more of an oily type.
> 
> Is there one like that?


 

humm..... i havent seen a juice that is like oil , but you could put a few drops of oil in your cfcg when you get it, cfcg is way thicker than scurl. thats why i like it


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> humm..... i havent seen a juice that is like oil , but you could put a few drops of oil in your cfcg when you get it, *cfcg is way thicker than scurl.* thats why i like it




Rrreally now?? Is there one thinner than S-curl??...cause like i'm about to pour half a bottle of my vatika oil into my s-curl


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> Hmm, this thread seems slow.... I hope everyone's having a good weekend!!!
> 
> I juiced today! I didn't spray liberally like I usually do though because I flat ironed on Thursday. I want to see how long I can make it last. I sprayed in my hands and ran it through my hair. Then, I added coconut oil to my ends and tied with a scarf. My hair's happy


 

im happy to hear that your hair is happy! even i have been away from this thread and my house for few days, im catching up on my reading, currently on page 106 . last page ends 117


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Rrreally now?? Is there one thinner than S-curl??...*cause like i'm about to pour half a bottle of my vatika oil into my s-curl*


 

that doesnt sound like a bad idea :scratchch........i dont know of a thinner juice tho.

BTW: smilingE, would you say im MBL now?


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> that doesnt sound like a bad idea :scratchch........i dont know of a thinner juice tho.
> 
> *BTW: smilingE, would you say im MBL now?*



Yep But i bet if you straightened it all out you would be hip length or somewhere near it.


----------



## SailorWifey

hey girls...bout to juice up again...I love this stuff


----------



## I Am So Blessed

pinkchocolatedaisy said:


> I'm interested in joining unofficially. I have assumptions about thr *juice* lol so I have lots of questions.First of all how are y'all appying this to your hair? Wet? Dry? Fresh out the shower? Do you layer it on top of a leave in? I bought some CFC gold today but how is different than the Wave Nouveau stuff? What's the consistency? How does it smell?I've mostly been bunning...but condish & coconut oil don't seem to keep my buns moist (works wonders for my twists...go figure lol). Can I still bun using the juice? Do you ladies do wng's using the juice or is that a recipe for disaster? TIA!


 

hi!! you can put on your hair, wet or dry, its your hair you do it how you want  just as long as you put it on your hair, its a moisturizers, thats all,  you can consider this as a leave in. i never tried the wave nouveau. the juice is great for bunning.. you can wear wigs, weaves, braid while on the juice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SailorWifey said:


> hey girls...bout to juice up again...I love this stuff


 great!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ..... we loving the juice


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Yep *But i bet if you straightened it all out you would be hip length or somewhere near it*.


 


lol you do realize i cut off about 2-4 inches off right 

im definitly not HL


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SailorWifey said:


> one more question...I have a twa. Do I spray and leave it alone or spray and massage like the instructions say???


 

hey girl! i love touching myhair so i would rub it in


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol you do realize i cut off about 2-4 inches off right
> 
> im definitly not HL



Gurl its my meds...im feelin really  right now...lol!!! So i should say you'd be somewhere near waistlength if you completely straightened your hair.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Gurl its my meds...im feelin really  right now...lol!!! So i should say you'd be somewhere near waistlength if you completely straightened your hair.


 
lol either WL or full MBL 

you are too cute SmilingE, you are one of the ladies id like to meet on this board, i cant wait to eat tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol either WL or full MBL
> 
> you are too cute SmilingE, *you are one of the ladies id like to meet on this board*, i cant wait to eat tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awwww...you too!

Girl how bout i went in the store  today and bought 2 bags of candy...the Crunch eggs and the Reester bunnies...the reese's peanutbutter candy....for MYSELF!!...Okay??? Soon as i get off here im going to eat them and go to sleep


----------



## I Am So Blessed

iaec06 said:


> I had to post again today. this dam Right On Curl is the stuff I mean my hair stayed moisterized all dam day. this is eureka for me for real.. bare in mind my natrual hair LOL at Scurl because by noon it was sucked up and dry as hell again, but this new stuff hands down .. that is all and goodnight


 

i am so happy to hear this great news!!!! thanks for posting girl!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Awwww...you too!
> 
> Girl how bout i went in the store today and bought 2 bags of candy...the Crunch eggs and the Reester bunnies...the reese's peanutbutter candy....for MYSELF!!...Okay??? Soon as i get off here im going to eat them and go to sleep


 



 today my m&m's got stuck in vending machine , but then this guy came along and jumped on the machine and knocked the m&ms down for me!!!! and a pack of reeses fell with it , he said "thats for you girl" <--my face litteraly lol.

i said "thankkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuu!!!!!!! lol i got my m&ms and free reeses son!!!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

eating ribs tomorrow. *looks*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Oh nooo lol FirstBorn go back to bed with him, wouldnt want you to get in trouble!
> 
> 
> You and the SO should have a romantic dinner 2morow
> 
> 
> And then... Right back to LHCF!


 
^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> today my m&m's got stuck in vending machine , but then this guy came along and jumped on the machine and knocked the m&ms down for me!!!! and a pack of reeses fell with it , he said "thats for you girl" <--my face litteraly lol.
> 
> i said "thankkkkkkkkkk youuuuuuu!!!!!!! lol i got my m&ms and free reeses son!!!!!!





AdoraAdora24 said:


> eating ribs tomorrow. *looks*



Awesomeness!!!  You got free Reese's!! And you are so funny talkin bou u eatin ribs tomorrow.....u better make sure they got juice!!!

Lemme go to bed....my eyeballs are gonna fall out any minute now!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> I walked to Walgreen's today and bought Lustrasilk S-Curl no drip (drip drip! LOL) and a bottle of Soft Sheen Care Free Curl Gold Instant Activator.
> 
> I sprayed my hair... wasn't as bad as I thought. My curls look really pretty and I'm in total shock. My hair was already co-washed so I just added a little bit of the Care Free Curl and then just for the heck of it I sprayed a little of the S-Curl for the LOLz ahahaha
> 
> I am in total shock that my hair looks and feels really nice. I like the ingredients in both products. I hate to say it but I guess its a keeper. Thank you Adora! I'm still going to weave check you in May! I'll post pictures later. I'm off to the mall with my DD.


 

 i know you hated to admit that ahahahaaha, im sooo glad your participating in this lovely juice!!!!! juice juice juice juice!!!!! thanks bostonmaria!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Awesomeness!!! You got free Reese's!! And you are so funny talkin bou u eatin ribs tomorrow.....u better make sure they got juice!!!
> 
> Lemme go to bed....my eyeballs are gonna fall out any minute now!


 
lol gnight smilingE!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

drip drip

I tried to do a wash and go with the CFC and absolutely no gel. It was a NO GO. It started to turn into a HAM. What I find is that the glycerine draws in all the moisture from the air, which is good but I need the gel to keep my hair from poofing at the roots. It was very humid in Mass today so I put my hair back in a ponytail and my hair looked nice. I tried to do the same with my DD and her hair went BOING LOL it was big, but not in a good way LOL 

Adora, I don't know if this will help me retain length (I have hair in afro disease) but this will definitely help me keep my hair moisturized all summer.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Just checking in. I took down my twist and sported a twist out for work tonight. I am gonna dc on dry hair when I get off work this morning, juice up and see what I feel like doing with it from there. Happy juicing, Ladies!!!!


----------



## My Friend

Juiced!

Smoochies

:blowkiss:


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I have not been on here just for like two days and is so much to read I luv it. 
I am juicying still I already brought more juicy so I cannot run out the PX have S-Curl juice so I stocked up. 

I know the juicying is good because back in the day people with jerry curl used it and they would have nice long hair too.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Opps Happy Easter ladies. Hope you found a lot of eggs while out hunting for juicey juice........


----------



## DarkChyld

I juiced once yesterday after a cowash with my standard leave in. I juiced up after it was less drippy. My hair is so soft. I'm gonna get some more spray bottles and make more homemade juice. I think I may change up the formula with my twists that I'm getting in like two weeks.


----------



## LovinLocks

But 4 real let me ask yaw'll . . . or rather let me see what's up?  Anybody experiencing, umm, crunchiness?  I don't even know if that's what it is?  Maybe it's a lil stiffness . . .????  Well, I dc all night.  Before I go to KH I'll co-wash and see what's up.  Only thing I'd been doing differently is my juicing just thought I'd see if anyone else experiencing this.

Thanks.

P.S.  I still recall when I used Wave Nouveau hair lotion my hair being soft, supple and THE BUSINESS so I know juicing IZ da business.  Right now I'm using S-Curl so it just may be that my babies love WN.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

LovinLocks said:


> But 4 real let me ask yaw'll . . . or rather let me see what's up?  Anybody experiencing, umm, crunchiness?  I don't even know if that's what it is?  Maybe it's a lil stiffness . . .????  Well, I dc all night.  Before I go to KH I'll co-wash and see what's up.  Only thing I'd been doing differently is my juicing just thought I'd see if anyone else experiencing this.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S.  I still recall when I used Wave Nouveau hair lotion my hair being soft, supple and THE BUSINESS so I know juicing IZ da business.  Right now I'm using S-Curl so it just may be that my babies love WN.



Stick with what works. Go get some Wave Nouveau and send me the SCurl


----------



## Janet'

Here is my starting pic...sorry for that, ya'll!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=452882&highlight=march+length+check


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

This thread is hard to keep up with but I've got a juice testimony for ya. I'l bbl gotta help dh with yardwork but the juice is the truth. It is working miracles on my hair!


----------



## dicapr

Lurking and juicing.


----------



## Taina

LovinLocks said:


> But 4 real let me ask yaw'll . . . or rather let me see what's up?  Anybody experiencing, umm, crunchiness?  I don't even know if that's what it is?  Maybe it's a lil stiffness . . .????  Well, I dc all night.  Before I go to KH I'll co-wash and see what's up.  Only thing I'd been doing differently is my juicing just thought I'd see if anyone else experiencing this.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S.  I still recall when I used Wave Nouveau hair lotion my hair being soft, supple and THE BUSINESS so I know juicing IZ da business.  Right now I'm using S-Curl so it just may be that my babies love WN.


Yes indeed. with the care free curls gold, but it just happen when i apply it to my dry hair, or when i apply it to my wet hair but no comb after.

With the wave noveau does not matter how i apply it, is always soft


----------



## Taina

Ladies, i made a thread with my progress since BC in the last 7 months, i will appreciate your comments here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=458684


----------



## RockCreak

Hey ladies..I've been enjoying the weather all weekend.

^^^I've noticed crunchieness when I used it by itself however; when I mix the CFG Instant moisturizer with the CFC Gold Instant Activator.... it's much softer.

I just tried it Friday and yesterday... I like it.  I still like the S-Curl to.  Usually I'll add some ORS Holding pudding or KCCC to my hair.  Today, I'm am just going to try to wear the CFC products and see how I like it.


----------



## maxineshaw

I have a juice testimony y'all.  I know I said  but I have to get back on this.  I'm going to go back to trying CFCG, or maybe even Wave Nouveau (one of the few juices I've never tried).  Thanks for all the suggestions btw.  Y'all are so helpful, but I can't stand making my own stuff (..well..anymore  )

Anyhow, on with the juice testimony.  So, I did post about how dry my hair was feeling.  HOWEVER, I just washed and deep conditioned my hair (I used Black Earth Total Body Shampoo and Black Earth Enhancing Herbal Conditioner.  I used my Gold N Hot Heat Cap for almost 40 minutes).

I have never seen so few hairs, and *the only thing I did differently was juice*.  I read the s-curl bottle, and it says "it contains glycerine and vitamin B5 which work together and eliminate breakage".  

Seriously, I'm a believer, and I'm willing to go the rest of the challenge.  





LovinLocks said:


> But 4 real let me ask yaw'll . . . or rather let me see what's up? * Anybody experiencing, umm, crunchiness*?  I don't even know if that's what it is?  Maybe it's a lil stiffness . . .????  Well, I dc all night.  Before I go to KH I'll co-wash and see what's up.  Only thing I'd been doing differently is my juicing just thought I'd see if anyone else experiencing this.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> P.S.  I still recall when I used Wave Nouveau hair lotion my hair being soft, supple and THE BUSINESS so I know juicing IZ da business.  Right now I'm using S-Curl so it just may be that my babies love WN.



Absolutely, and I'm using s-curl too.  Sometimes when I touch my hair, it feels super soft.  Sometimes it feels dry and crunchy.  However, like I said in previous posts I've gotten this effect with every juice I've tried (Proline, Sta Sof Fro, CFCG, S-Curl-those are the only ones I can remember trying).

Then again, it has stopped any breakage and excessive shedding.   I haven't shampooed my hair in a while, so I'll report how it works this week on freshly washed hair.


----------



## DarkChyld

who else makes their own juice? what's your recipe?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

_ hello fellow juicers!!!!! what do you guys think of starting a new thread for starting pictures?!!!!! please let me know what you think, 

this thread is getting too long to keep up_


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I have not been on here just for like two days and is so much to read I luv it.
> I am juicying still I already brought more juicy so I cannot run out the PX have S-Curl juice so I stocked up.
> 
> I know the juicying is good because back in the day people with jerry curl used it and they would have nice long hair too.


 

yup girl. and they was swinging it!!

yes this thread is so long lol lol. i love all my juicers dearly


----------



## maxineshaw

A separate thread for the pics only sounds like a great idea.  It is difficult to weed those out because of how long this thread is.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MondoDismo said:


> A separate thread for the pics only sounds like a great idea. It is difficult to weed those out because of how long this thread is.


 

i was thinking, it shouldnt be a problem for the pic posters to post them in the new thread


i just didnt everyone to get lost in all these pages!!!!!


----------



## winona

I have been a lurking juicer and was wondering if anyone mixes their juice with something so they dont have to smell like an old man


----------



## maxineshaw

winona said:


> I have been a lurking juicer and was wondering if anyone mixes their juice with something so they dont have to smell like an old man



LOL That's why I've been using S-Curl.  It has the most pleasant smell.

Proline and Sta Sof Fro are the worst.  I promise they've been using the same fragrances since the invention of the Jheri curl.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Hey chicas! I took out those twist yesterday and here's a quik pic of the result...the new growth is the only part that has a twist-like texture if you ask me...Can't wait til the natural part is long like Adora's 

Hmmmm..I look like the GRUDGE right here yall!!!Run!! *


----------



## winona

MondoDismo said:


> LOL That's why I've been using S-Curl.  It has the most pleasant smell.
> 
> Proline and Sta Sof Fro are the worst.  I promise they've been using the same fragrances since the invention of the Jheri curl.



Thanks I used CFC the first day and my hair was kinda crunchy since I switched to SCurl so no more crunch but I am more into fruity smells than whatever this is.


----------



## SEMO

I've been wearing my hair straight since I joined this challenge, so I haven't had a chance to try the S-curl I purchased.  But I'm deep conditioning my hair now (w/ Lustrasilk cholesterol and Aussie moist conditioner mixed together) and will try it after I wash and condition my hair.

I'm excited to see how it will work.  My plan is to use my regular leave-in conditioner (Garnier Fructis), spray on the S-curl, and then seal my hair with coconut oil.  I'm not ready yet to try the "juice" as my sole source of moisture, so we'll see how this goes.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i was thinking, it shouldnt be a problem for the pic posters to post them in the new thread
> 
> 
> i just didnt everyone to get lost in all these pages!!!!!


 That sounds like a good idea! All the pics have been getting lost in between the juice raves and the pics of food!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SEMO said:


> I've been wearing my hair straight since I joined this challenge, so I haven't had a chance to try the S-curl I purchased.  But I'm deep conditioning my hair now (w/ Lustrasilk cholesterol and Aussie moist conditioner mixed together) and will try it after I wash and condition my hair.
> 
> I'm excited to see how it will work.  *My plan is to use my regular leave-in conditioner (Garnier Fructis), spray on the S-curl, and then seal my hair with coconut oil. I'm not ready yet to try the "juice" as my sole source of moisture,* so we'll see how this goes.



*:scratchch Try giving the juice one night alone with the coconut oil , if it doesnt work out then do the threesome with Garnier leave-in ..........lol *


----------



## afrocentric_soul

So I deep conditioned on Friday with ORS replenishing pack and Vitamin E oil and I've been juicing.  I haven't been using heat, so at night I twist my hair into bantu knots and take it loose and style it in the morning.  I apply the juice while I'm twisting and when I take it out.  I don't think I'm using enough b/c my hair actually feels a little dry and sticky and the same time...if that makes sense...


----------



## a_shoe_6307

My curls have never been juicier girl!



AdoraAdora24 said:


> hey girl!! how was your juicing experiance ?


----------



## afrikurl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi!! you can put on your hair, wet or dry, its your hair you do it how you want  just as long as you put it on your hair, its a moisturizers, thats all, you can consider this as a leave in. i never tried the wave nouveau. *the juice is great for bunning.. you can wear wigs, weaves, braid while on the juice. *




* you forgot to add the jheri curl cap! juice loves caps*


----------



## Taina

winona said:


> I have been a lurking juicer and was wondering if anyone mixes their juice with something so they dont have to smell like an old man


  Im using WN and it doest smell bad at all


----------



## afrikurl

SmilingElephant said:


> Awwww...you too!
> 
> Girl how bout i went in the store today and bought 2 bags of candy...the Crunch eggs and the Reester bunnies...the reese's peanutbutter candy....for MYSELF!!...Okay??? Soon as i get off here im going to eat them and go to sleep


  the trick is to stock up on this stuff after the holidays.. it's 50% off. I "ll be at target tomorrow. yeah try it on easter, valentines day, christmas...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrocentric_soul said:


> So I deep conditioned on Friday with ORS replenishing pack and Vitamin E oil and I've been juicing.  I haven't been using heat, so at night I twist my hair into bantu knots and take it loose and style it in the morning.  I apply the juice while I'm twisting and when I take it out. * I don't think I'm using enough b/c my hair actually feels a little dry and sticky and the same time...if that makes sense...*




You might need to dilute your juice a little if your hair is sticky, using more might make it even more sticky


----------



## SEMO

Chelz said:


> *:scratchch Try giving the juice one night alone with the coconut oil , if it doesnt work out then do the threesome with Garnier leave-in ..........lol *




Lol.  I may have to try this.  But I'm worried that the spray won't be moisturizing enough on it's own.  My hair needs a certain amount of moisture to not look crazy and I worry that sprays aren't heavy enough.  

I usually need a creamy leave-in no matter what else I put on my hair.  Especially since I don't co-wash and only usually put moisture on my hair on wash day and maybe a few times in between.

Maybe I'll try the three together first, and if my hair doesn't act crazy, then the _next_ time I'll try the juice alone.  It's hard work prying me away from my usual routine.  Plus, I intended the juice to be in addition to what I'm already doing (and not so much a replacement).  Sort of a finishing spray to add a last bit of moisture boost.


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> *Hey chicas! I took out those twist yesterday and here's a quik pic of the result...the new growth is the only part that has a twist-like texture if you ask me...Can't wait til the natural part is long like Adora's *
> 
> *Hmmmm..I look like the GRUDGE right here yall!!!Run!! *


did your hair hold the twist out pattern. since juicing... mine hasn't


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Hay ladies!! My schedule has been crazy I am dying to wash this hair bec I've been juicing and bunning f0r 2 weeks and barely put water to it.. My twists won't even hold now!! Yuck .. Im going to sit in the steamroom at the gym tonight when I DC.. I'll most likely bun next week too.. I'm lazy.. =/ anywh0.. How is everyone's Easter?


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Just finished deep conditioning and juicing. Now airdrying!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Afrikurl.. Mine doesn't hold the twist out pattern at all.. =( im sad abt it..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> Just finished deep conditioning and juicing. Now airdrying!



I  your hair girl. OMG look at that siggy...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> the trick is to stock up on this stuff after the holidays.. it's 50% off. I "ll be at target tomorrow. yeah try it on easter, valentines day, christmas...


----------



## song_of_serenity

My hair came out nice today! The longer it gets, the more it hangs so I'm glad I got bold and did my first wash and go. I actually left the back down though shrinkage is like...75%
*The sides*





*The top*




*The front. *It's an entirely different texture the top and middle is loose and the back is much tighter and is ONLY starting to get some hang.





Did the typical. Left in a bit of Trader Joe's condish (didn't wash fully), raked through ecostyler (which has glycerine high in the ingredient list) go back in the shower, wet hair, squeeze and SHAKE LIKE A WET DOG and then spritz with my CFC water mixture...then shake again. xD

My hair looked shiny and healthy. I can't wait to get more length to make up for the shrinkage. Drip drip.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SEMO said:


> Lol.  I may have to try this.  But I'm worried that the spray won't be moisturizing enough on it's own.  My hair needs a certain amount of moisture to not look crazy and I worry that sprays aren't heavy enough.
> 
> I usually need a creamy leave-in no matter what else I put on my hair.  Especially since I don't co-wash and only usually put moisture on my hair on wash day and maybe a few times in between.
> 
> Maybe I'll try the three together first, and if my hair doesn't act crazy, then the _next_ time I'll try the juice alone.  It's hard work prying me away from my usual routine.  Plus, I intended the juice to be in addition to what I'm already doing (and not so much a replacement).  Sort of a finishing spray to add a last bit of moisture boost.



Hmmm that combo might make an even better leave-in...the Garnier curl juice  or juicy Garnier


----------



## Coil Tresses

Baby, Baaaabaaay!!! This thread is dumb *** long!!! Whoa! My first post, I got caught up around the first on tha month, and I gotta be feeling to take my pics. 

I'm still doing my Long Aid gel curl activator for extra dry hair, and taking my vitamins.

Here's a photo from last month. My 3 month growth progress. Its amazing how I never knew my hair was curly until I went natural and especially since I put in the activator. This day I had just washed like a day or two I think before I took this, so it wasn't good and activated.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqBD0Ug1qXI


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> My hair came out nice today! The longer it gets, the more it hangs so I'm glad I got bold and did my first wash and go. I actually left the back down though shrinkage is like...75%
> 
> 
> Did the typical. Left in a bit of Trader Joe's condish (didn't wash fully), raked through ecostyler (which has glycerine high in the ingredient list) go back in the shower, wet hair, squeeze and *SHAKE LIKE A WET DOG* and then spritz with my CFC water mixture...then shake again. xD
> 
> My hair looked shiny and healthy. I can't wait to get more length to make up for the shrinkage. Drip drip.



Lol @ drip drip but your hair is fantabulous chica Swang them curls! Shake it like a wet dog  Juice flying all around


----------



## Firstborn2

Hi Juicers Happy Easter, well whats left of it. I'm so glad to be back home, I couldn't wait to get my hands on the juice. I thought I'd packed it but left it at home . Anyways I'm sitting here juiced up with a plastic cap on my head, my hair is drinking it all up. Let me go back and read what I've missed!


----------



## Firstborn2

@Serenity,  OMG I have a crush on your coils . I love the way you are styling it, good job Ma.


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> Lol @ drip drip but your hair is fantabulous chica Swang them curls! Shake it like a wet dog  Juice flying all around



 Thank you, I felt JUST like that dog! Honestly, shaking really makes a BIG difference and helps avoid the frizziness of towel drying!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *Yeah it is. To me the consistency is very light compared to other gels. The consistency is similar to my CFC juices  The first time I sniffed it I thought it smelled kinda manly*
> *but I didnt notice that when I used it. Here are the ingredients...*
> 
> 
> *Deionized Water (Aqua) , Glycerin , Propylene Glycol , Polyquaternium-11 , Panthenol (Provitamin B5) , Hydrolyzed Collagen , Carbomer , Triethanolamine , Imidazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Benzophenone-4 , Fragrance (Parfum) , Blue 1 (CI 42090)*
> 
> *It's like a jelly juice or a juicy gel... *
> 
> * Try it out and let me know what you think!*


 
Thanks for the ingredients I'm going to the BSS tomorrow and pick this up along with the Right On. I really need to be making my own thoughI swore off commercial products until Adora got me hooked on the juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Coil Tresses said:


> *Baby, Baaaabaaay!!!* This thread is dumb *** long!!! Whoa! My first post, I got caught up around the first on tha month, and I gotta be feeling to take my pics.
> 
> I'm still doing my *Long Aid gel curl activator* for extra dry hair, and taking my vitamins.
> 
> Here's a photo from last month. My 3 month growth progress. Its amazing how I never knew my hair was curly until I went natural and especially since I put in the activator. This day I had just washed like a day or two I think before I took this, so it wasn't good and activated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqBD0Ug1qXI










*How do you like that Long aid gel curl activator? I saw it in the BSS the other day along with a 100 other juices *


----------



## Firstborn2

discodumpling said:


> So after watching this thread reach damn near 60 pages and almost 200 challengers (can't wait for the reveal!) i tried some juice....OMG! Who knew the magic that I would find in Care Free Curl Gold?? IMMEDIATE non-greasy moisture.
> I would have never bought this product myself but my Mama (who is clueless about hair care but a true PJ) has a bunch of products under bathroom sink that she's only used 1 or 2X.
> 
> We'll see how this goes....


 
:woohoo: another juicer!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> Thank you, I felt JUST like that dog! Honestly, shaking really makes a BIG difference and helps avoid the frizziness of towel drying!



Did it last all day or did you have to juice and shake some more?


----------



## Firstborn2

Evo-ny said:


> How much are you all paying to get your juice fix?   Here in Canada, land of the overpriced regardless of how well the dollar is doing, I pay $7.50-$8 for the 12 oz bottle.  Crazy since I go through a bottle so fast.
> 
> But it's so worth it, I can't get over how SOFT it is! I keep running my hands over my hair and then mess up my keyboard!
> 
> Adorax2, nice cut girl!! It looks super full and you'll get that length back in no time!


 
Wow girl I'm sorry you have to pay so much for the juice that's just crazy, do you think it would be more cost effective if you made it yourself?


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> Did it last all day or did you have to juice and shake some more?


LOL! No, the shaking is just to keep it from frizzing from towel drying. I just did it once in the morning before church and I'm good. It should last all week, I'll probably just spritz and shake in the morning for moisture and to loosen up the flattened bits from rolling around asleep and I'm good to go.

It naturally curls on it's own but we all know that when you use glycerine based products, ANY kind of frizz is a no no!


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Juiced!
> 
> Smoochies
> 
> :blowkiss:


 
Hey girl how was your weekend?


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> *How do you like that Long aid gel curl activator? I saw it in the BSS the other day along with a 100 other juices *


 
I know you didn't ask me but LOOOVES the long aid.. In the green jar. I was using it long before the challenge but now (for almost 2 weeks) I've been using it exclusively. My hurrr is super soft. My princess has soft hair too.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Hi Juicers Happy Easter, well whats left of it. I'm so glad to be back home, I couldn't wait to get my hands on the juice. I thought I'd packed it but left it at home . Anyways I'm sitting here juiced up with a plastic cap on my head, my hair is drinking it all up. Let me go back and read what I've missed!


*Yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!! We missed you FirstBorn! You know we gotta hold it down for Adora. How was the weekend getaway with the SO?  I bet u were like  without the juice. And Imma need that review on that heat cap PRONTO or I WILL SET IT OFF this time 
*


----------



## Firstborn2

DarkChyld said:


> who else makes their own juice? what's your recipe?


 
I don't yet, but more and more as I go back through this thread it's looking likely, I may trying yours with macadamia nut oil and wheat germ oil.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *Yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!! We missed you FirstBorn! You know we gotta hold it down for Adora. How was the weekend getaway with the SO?  I bet u were like  without the juice. And Imma need that review on that heat cap PRONTO or I WILL SET IT OFF this time *


 
Chelz you are so adorable It was nice we were at a bed and breakfast on the coast thanks for asking. He was trying to get his romance on so I didn't want to break out with, Um baby, I left my juice at home we need to go back. It was a rough 1 1/2 girl but I survived. I promise I will give you a review tomorrow, I'm sitting her looking at it now.


----------



## Firstborn2

winona said:


> I have been a lurking juicer and was wondering if anyone mixes their juice with something so they dont have to smell like an old man


 
I dilute mine with water sometimes that's about it.


----------



## Bigghair

song_of_serenity said:


> *The top*



Your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I know you didn't ask me but LOOOVES the long aid.. In the green jar. I was using it long before the challenge but now (for almost 2 weeks) *I've been using it exclusively*. *My hurrr is super soft*. My princess has soft hair too.



Thank you hun for the review and you use it as a moisturizer by itself? 

Oh and...I Got My Hurrrrrrrr Done!!


----------



## winona

Firstborn2 said:


> I dilute mine with water sometimes that's about it.



Thanks.  I am guessing from the replies that I just have to deal with the smell until it dissipates. O well my hair likes it so I am down


----------



## nicey

Count me in.  I will _try_ to post pic later.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nicey said:


> Count me in.  I will _try_ to post pic later.



* Welcome nicey!!!!!!*

:superbanana:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> LOL! No, the shaking is just to keep it from frizzing from towel drying. I just did it once in the morning before church and I'm good. It should last all week, I'll probably just spritz and shake in the morning for moisture and to loosen up the flattened bits from rolling around asleep and I'm good to go.
> 
> It naturally curls on it's own but we all know that when you use glycerine based products, *ANY kind of frizz is a no no!*



erplexed That's all my hair knows! Frizz, Shrinkage, and Poofage

The fuzzy new growth puts my relaxed hair to shame, lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

winona said:


> Thanks.  I am guessing from the replies that I just have to deal with the smell until it dissipates. O well my hair likes it *so I am down*



*Jay sean voice: Winona are you down down down down down* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIZoVfEU1gg


----------



## winona

Chelz


----------



## JuiceMobsta

@Firstborn stop thanking posts and Get back in Here! Lol The crickets are overpowering me! *chirpchirp* Everybody else bailed! lol


----------



## Firstborn2

@Chelz I'm sorry I walked away from the puter for a minute I'm back girl what's up, what did you do this weekend?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Sooo I just  using coconut oil with the juice. I just said that so I could bump the thread back up to the top, lol jk  *


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Thank you hun for the review and you use it as a moisturizer by itself?
> 
> Oh and...I Got My Hurrrrrrrr Done!!


 
girl you are crazy...


----------



## Firstborn2

Shut! I really do love coconut oil and juice...I don't care what Adora says I aint giving up my oil.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> @Chelz I'm sorry I walked away from the puter for a minute I'm back girl what's up, what did you do this weekend?



I chilled with my grandma.........



I gotta get her on the juice too but all she ever wanna use is Dax  @ GrandmaChelz.


----------



## My Friend

Juiced!


Smoochies

:blowkiss:


----------



## Firstborn2

Aww thats sweet. My sister left a message while I was away saying that she is juicing now, she chopped off all her hair and it is always dry, finally she listened and tried it, she is so happy now. Her husband is giving her the :eye: but she doesn't care


----------



## Firstborn2

Myfriend where have you been hiding girlfriend?


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> Myfriend where have you been hiding girlfriend?


 


Hey Firstborn, 

How was your weekend getaway?  I hope you and your SO/DH(?) had a wonderful time.

Are you OK? I just read about the earthquake. Did you feel it? 

Girl, I have been doing  the Easter thang with the family. I'm on top of my juicing tho.


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Hey Firstborn,
> 
> How was your weekend getaway? I hope you and your SO/DH(?) had a wonderful time.
> 
> Are you OK? I just read about the earthquake. Did you feel it?
> 
> Girl, I have been doing the Easter thang with the family. I'm on top of my juicing tho.


 
Yeah I'm ok thanks for asking, it was kinda nerve wrecking. We were only 2hrs out of town. Thankfully there was no damage but the water came out of the swimming pool


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> girl you are crazy...



Girlll that kitty is rockin that lace front wig! Kitty got it glued on so tight its eyes turned asian


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girlll that kitty is rockin that lace front wig! Kitty got it glued on so tight its eyes turned asian


 
You know what you are right, I hadn't noticed that until you said something


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Juiced!
> 
> 
> Smoochies
> 
> :blowkiss:



Didnt you come in here and say that earlier? LOL 
You were cleaning agaiin huh? 

You and FirstBorn been hiding... 
It's only the three of us now...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Didnt you come in here and say that earlier? LOL
> You were cleaning agaiin huh?
> 
> You and FirstBorn been hiding...
> It's only the three of us now...


 
I haven't been hiding, I keep checking in this thread, it's my second favorite I'm sorry but MJ forum is my first love


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Aww thats sweet. My sister left a message while I was away saying that she is juicing now, she chopped off all her hair and it is always dry, finally she listened and tried it, she is so happy now. *Her husband is giving her the :eye:* but she doesn't care



All she gotta do is give it one good poke...he'll stop


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I haven't been hiding, I keep checking in this thread, it's my second favorite I'm sorry but MJ forum is my first love



LOL I was talking about that romantic "juiceless" getaway of yours. 

SN: I dont want u to get hurt...go hide under the table until the earthquakes pass


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Looks just like my cat when I tried to put a wig on her.  Except she's like double the size of the cat pictured.  



Chelz said:


> Girlll that kitty is rockin that lace front wig! Kitty got it glued on so tight its eyes turned asian


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok you know what Juicers, for get all that stuff I said I'm going to buy tomorrow, I've decided to go ahead and make my own and see how that works out, so the only thing I hope to buy tomorrow is glycerine and rosewater, oh a few hair toys, oh wait nail polish, pack of chewing gum, I also need a new spray bottle too  That's it!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Looks just like my cat when I tried to put a wig on her.  Except she's like double the size of the cat pictured.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> LOL I was talking about that romantic "juiceless" getaway of yours.
> 
> SN: I dont want u to get hurt...go hide under the table until the earthquakes pass


 
 I couldn't believe I forgot it either. When we got to the bed and breakfast and I was unpacking,  you should have seen the look on my face, when I realized it wasn't in my bag, it was priceless I was like keep it together Firstborn keep it together...

Girl when the earthquake hit, I was sitting on the bed trying to figure it out. Don't get me wrong I've been in plenty of earthquakes, I just wanted to make sure it was what I thought it was before I went acting a fool., We both looked at each other like utoh...But we are always prepared, I always keep an EQ preparedness bag in my car and home.


----------



## Firstborn2

GIFSoup

This would scare me


----------



## Platinum

Juicing today with Worlds of Curls activator gel and moisturizer spray. Going to try to wear a phony puff for a few days.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok you know what Juicers, for get all that stuff I said I'm going to buy tomorrow, I've decided to go ahead and make my own and see how that works out, so the only thing I hope to buy tomorrow is glycerine and rosewater, oh a few hair toys, oh wait nail polish, pack of chewing gum, I also need a new spray bottle too  That's it!



 Ummmmmmm...No... yous still gunna try muh S-curl jel guh...after I dun copied n pasted dem dern ingrediernts fo yuh 

FirstBorn says: :master:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I couldn't believe I forgot it either. When we got to the bed and breakfast and I was unpacking,  you should have seen the look on my face, when I realized it wasn't in my bag, it was priceless I was like keep it together Firstborn keep it together...
> 
> Girl when the earthquake hit, I was sitting on the bed trying to figure it out. Don't get me wrong I've been in plenty of earthquakes, I just wanted to make sure it was what I thought it was before I went acting a fool., We both looked at each other like utoh...But we are always prepared, I always keep an EQ preparedness bag in my car and home.



Girl I'd have a fully charged cell phone, canned food, flashlights, batteries, and a radio in EVERY single room... Well what happens when you get trapped on the side of the room where theres nothing...erplexed

Edit: Oh and a bottle of juice for emergencies only


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl I'd have a fully charged cell phone, canned food, flashlights, batteries, and a radio in EVERY single room... Well what happens when you get trapped on the side of the room where theres nothing...erplexed
> 
> Edit: Oh and a bottle of juice for emergencies only


 
Oh no the house is fully prepared, they garage has everything in it, but we keep a duffle bag in the house just incase we are unable to stay in the home and something happens to the cars. I didn't think about packing my juice incase of an earthquake but I think I better. I have a stash at work but I didn't think past that


----------



## song_of_serenity

Did my spritz, popped my biotin and off to bed!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ummmmmmm...No... yous still gunna try muh S-curl jel guh...after I dun copied n pasted dem dern ingrediernts fo yuh
> 
> FirstBorn says: :master:


 
Yes Master


----------



## Firstborn2

song_of_serenity said:


> Did my spritz, popped my biotin and off to bed!


 
Nitey nite, I'm off tomorrow, yay for me....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> GIFSoup
> 
> This would scare me



I woulda tossed that cat out the house sooo fast! Forget waiting on animal control


----------



## Firstborn2

Platinum said:


> Juicing today with Worlds of Curls activator gel and moisturizer spray. Going to try to wear a phony puff for a few days.


 
Why are you scared to wear the pony?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I woulda tossed that cat out the house sooo fast! Forget waiting on animal control


 
Ok Chelz you have totally freaked me out The third pic is going to give me nightmares


----------



## afrikurl

Platinum said:


> Juicing today with Worlds of Curls activator gel and moisturizer spray. Going to try to wear a phony puff for a few days.


 That's my plan for this week too with a jheri curl cap on my hair to keep it extra juicy!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Well I pre poo all day with a mixture of this and that. Then  I had an ACV rinse. My hair was loving it all my new growth was so soft after. Then I juicy with my Bee Mine products and went to sleep.

When I woke up my hair was still soft and nice. I juicy some more this morning and I baggy,  all I know is my new growth is loving this juicy stuff. 

A new thread for posting pictures will be a good idea when ever that time comes.


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Well I pre poo all day with a mixture of this and that. Then I had an ACV rinse. My hair was loving it all my new growth was so soft after. Then I juicy with my Bee Mine products and went to sleep.
> 
> When I woke up my hair was still soft and nice. I juicy some more this morning and I baggy, all I know is my new growth is loving this juicy stuff.
> 
> A new thread for posting pictures will be a good idea when ever that time comes.


 
Glad to know you are have success with The Juice.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok you know what Juicers, for get all that stuff I said I'm going to buy tomorrow,* I've decided to go ahead and make my own and see how that works out*, so the only thing I hope to buy tomorrow is glycerine and rosewater, oh a few hair toys, oh wait nail polish, pack of chewing gum, I also need a new spray bottle too  That's it!



I made my own glycerin moisturizer tonight, too.


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I made my own glycerin moisturizer tonight, too.


 
What is your recipe and do you like it better then the commercial product?


----------



## fancypants007

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _ hello fellow juicers!!!!! what do you guys think of starting a new thread for starting pictures?!!!!! please let me know what you think,
> 
> this thread is getting too long to keep up_



Yes, I agree with you.


----------



## maxineshaw

I just realized that my previous juice testimony isn't entirely true (juicetimony?  No?  Okay then ).


I realized that I have done something else differently.  I've started using water-based moisturizers, and s-curl is just one of them.  Now I'm not sure why I have a reduction in shed hairs/breakage.  I know it's not a seasonal thing.  It's gotta be the water.


Also...

*My hair is just as crispy* with the s-curl applied on freshly washed hair, *and *I sealed my ends/oiled my scalp and edges with coconut oil 

On the other hand, I applied the ORS hair lotion to the other side of my head and it's soft and smooth.  

It's set in stone.  I truly believe my hair doesn't like glycerin.  I know some of you have recommended homemade mixtures, but I've gotten a drying effect from using Oyin Handmade's spritzes.  

The s-curl bottle only has a few sprays left in it, and I don't think I will replenish the juice. * I'm tired of wasting my money** trying to make things work when they don't*, and I have no desire to be a pj or a product hoarder*.

 and 




*Since my sister asked me what the difference was, I'll explain (passive much?).  I do differentiate between the two.  IMO, a pj is someone who will buy up almost everything no matter the cost (and is usually a bandwagoner).  This person usually has a massive collection of products .  A product hoarder is someone who saves up products for future use.  However, that doesn't mean that they buy up everything.  Product hoarding could be a simple as purchasing another conditioner when you still have plenty of the one you are currently using.


----------



## maxineshaw

Does anyone see an ad on the side that says "which juicer is best"?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok you know what Juicers, for get all that stuff I said I'm going to buy tomorrow, I've decided to go ahead and make my own and see how that works out, so the only thing I hope to buy tomorrow is glycerine and rosewater, *oh a few hair toys*, oh wait nail polish, pack of chewing gum, I also need a new spray bottle too  That's it!




Wait, Hair toys?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Does anyone see an ad on the side that says "which juicer is best"?



No all I see is that ad for Nassau Paradise island


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Does anyone see an ad on the side that says "which juicer is best"?


 
Someone else pointed that out a few days ago but I don't see it


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Wait, Hair toys?


 
Yup I call them toys, I love playing in my hair and I love adding accessories


----------



## Firstborn2

It's such an ungly day today, it's cold and raining glad it's my day off. Going to put this heat cap to use in a few.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> I just realized that my previous juice testimony isn't entirely true (*juicetimony*?  No?  Okay then ).
> 
> 
> 
> *My hair is just as crispy* with the s-curl applied on freshly washed hair, *and *I sealed my ends/oiled my scalp and edges with coconut oil
> 
> On the other hand, I applied the *ORS hair lotion to the other side of my head and it's soft and smooth.  *
> 
> It's set in stone.  I truly believe my hair doesn't like glycerin.  I know some of you have recommended *homemade mixtures, but I've gotten a drying effect from using Oyin Handmade's spritzes.  *
> 
> [/SIZE][/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE]



*Juicetimony would be correct
Have you ever tried the juice and the ORS hair lotion together? Maybe thats what you need. Or the juice might not agree with your coconut oil...or maybe you should just dilute the juice. 

Well Oyin Handmade is an already made product, you could try mixing rosewater, glycerin, and maybe an oil of your choice in a spray bottle...you would probably have to keep tweaking it until you get your formula just right. 

Good luck! I just dont want you to give up on the juice so soon..sometimes one small thing can make a huge difference.  I feel your frustation though erplexed *


----------



## Firstborn2

WOW look at our lil Chelz dishing out all that good advice...


----------



## CocoGlow

Still juicing with my homemade mix (50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin) .. 

BUT I do notice a difference in the degree of softness since the humidity has dropped .. it seems to take a lot more spritzes & more frequent applications and yet my hair still isn't as soft as it was last week when the humidity was higher ... overall my hair feels ....acceptable  ... I'm not used to soft hair anyway so I'll just take the soft hair on humid days as a special treat lol!

BTW yall are killing me w/ those freaky gifs of those cats OMG  ... I'm going to have nightmares


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

SEMO said:


> I've been wearing my hair straight since I joined this challenge, so I haven't had a chance to try the S-curl I purchased. But I'm deep conditioning my hair now (w/ Lustrasilk cholesterol and Aussie moist conditioner mixed together) and will try it after I wash and condition my hair.
> 
> I'm excited to see how it will work. My plan is to use my regular leave-in conditioner (Garnier Fructis), spray on the S-curl, and then seal my hair with coconut oil. I'm not ready yet to try the "juice" as my sole source of moisture, so we'll see how this goes.


I have a similar Regimen.

Once per week I wash with Hair One.

I use American Crew as my leave in conditioner. I spray my head with Scurl and twist my hair and tie it up. The next morning, I shake my hair and my hair is moisturized with cute little candy curls.

I am in hair heaven. So grateful for this thread it has saved my hair!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm going to do this challenge and combine it with protective styles. I'll be wearing juicy twists.


----------



## SailorWifey

I sealed with coconut oil once and it made my hair cruncy so I just added more juice and I was fine...typically I only seal at night so if my hair is crunchy i just rejuice. This stuff is working wonders on my hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> WOW look at your lil Chelz dishing out all that good advice...



Lol FirstBorn you silly  I just know that sometimes you can find another way to use things the next time around...and then youre like wow...I had no idea how great this can actually be


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NappyRina said:


> Still juicing with my homemade mix (50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin) ..
> 
> BUT I do notice a difference in the degree of softness since the humidity has dropped .. it seems to take a lot more spritzes & more frequent applications and yet my hair still isn't as soft as it was last week when the humidity was higher ... overall my hair feels ....acceptable  ... I'm not used to soft hair anyway so I'll just take the soft hair on humid days as a special treat lol!
> 
> *BTW yall are killing me w/ those freaky gifs of those cats OMG  ... I'm going to have nightmares*



Hmmmm, maybe you should use less or more glycerin in the mix? :scratchch

And I'm sooo sorry lol those cats are a bit creepy, cant stare at them for too long


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> I sealed with coconut oil once and it made my hair cruncy so I just added more juice and I was fine...typically I only seal at night so if my hair is crunchy i just rejuice. *This stuff is working wonders on my hair.*





So has it made your hair softer and more manageable? Do share.


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn... didn't you say before you left that your husband didnt want you to bring the juice? I think he set you up! He may have unpacked your juice....talk to him about it and see what his reaction is.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> did your hair hold the twist out pattern. since juicing... mine hasn't




Sorry I didnt see your post 

Yeah it held it until I combed it out  Maybe your juice is too heavy?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Firstborn... didn't you say before you left that your husband didnt want you to bring the juice? I think he set you up! *He may have unpacked your juice....*talk to him about it and see what his reaction is.





As he goes through her bag and comes across the juice he says "Hmmm...That's a NO" and tosses it somewhere...


----------



## SignatureBeauty

Get With Tha Juice! I done My First Ever Aphogee Protein Treatment Saturday! And The Juice kept my hair soft and aphogee made it stronger, no roughness or dryness from aphogee!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SignatureBeauty said:


> Get With Tha Juice! I done My First Ever Aphogee Protein Treatment Saturday! And The Juice kept my hair soft and aphogee made it stronger, no roughness or dryness from aphogee!





Thats great to hear! Did you use the balancing moisturizer or just the juice?


----------



## SignatureBeauty

Chelz said:


> Thats great to hear! Did you use the balancing moisturizer or just the juice?


 
I used the balancing conditioner, and let it sit for like 5 minutes, then rinsed and applied my juice.  My hair is the softest I have ever felt


----------



## SailorWifey

Chelz said:


> So has it made your hair softer and more manageable? Do share.


 
It's waaaaay softer and I'm slowly getting curls. My hair had no definition before so I would just wear wigs waiting on growth, but now I have no shame in rocking my twa.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> It's waaaaay softer *and I'm slowly getting curls*. My hair had no definition before so I would just wear wigs waiting on growth, but now I have no shame in rocking my twa.



Oh maybe the more your hair grows the more your hair curls


----------



## SignatureBeauty

Go Head^^^ SailorWifey!! I put that wig off too, I knew it wouldn't last long, my hair hates to be covered up! Wear That with Pride!!!


*TWA POWER!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SailorWifey

Chelz said:


> Oh maybe the more your hair grows the more your hair curls


 
I think it's the product b/c I have a lot of straight hairs, but as the juice piles up the curlier it gets...as soon as I was it I have to start all over again.


----------



## danigurl18

All juiced!! I put mine in a spray bottle so I can get it all in my head easier


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> I think it's the product b/c I have a lot of straight hairs, but as the juice piles up the curlier it gets...as soon as I was it I have to start all over again.



Well youve found the product that makes your souuuullll glooooo!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

danigurl18 said:


> All juiced!! I put mine in a spray bottle so I can get it all in my head easier



Which juice are you juicing with on a daily basis?


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Firstborn... didn't you say before you left that your husband didnt want you to bring the juice? I think he set you up! He may have unpacked your juice....talk to him about it and see what his reaction is.


 

OMG! I am so glad you said that, because it was the first thing I thought when I was unpacking. When I said, dangit my juice is not in here, you could hear a pin drop I didn't want to start an argument so I had to calm down. I'm going to hem him up when he gets in from work, I will get to the bottom of this


----------



## My Friend

I went and bought the heat cap today and I am Dc'g as I type :reddancer:


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm doing my hair to, I'm loving this heat cap, so far so good


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> OMG! I am so glad you said that, because it was the first thing I thought when I was unpacking. When I said, dangit my juice is not in here, you could hear a pin drop I didn't want to start an argument so I had to calm down. I'm going to hem him up when he gets in from work, I will get to the bottom of this



 SO is jealous of the juice... He says you spend too much time with juice and you treat the juice like a second SO...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm doing my hair to, I'm loving this heat cap, so far so good



*Heyyyy FirstBorn and MyFriend   

Wooooo I had a fro today...it's hot outside! I'm about to slap some olive oil up there and then cowash later on and then DC overnight with coconut milk and then cowash in the morning and then DC again with ORS Replenishin Pak and ApHogee 2min... I know i know

I'll post the pic a lil later...this hair is just wild.   *


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Just checking on you all. I am juiced up with box braids. I am thinking about putting in some kinky twist since I am a little bored right now.


----------



## RockCreak

Hey ladies...I'm still juicing!  I juiced up this morning and then again this afternoon! I'm loving my juice!   I'm thinking of buying some juice and leave it at work!  

I used some slick leave today and hubby and I ripped and ran the streets having a good time.  He kept laughing at me because it was really warm in the DMV and I would mist my hair with the juice!    He told me he didn't have a problem with me juicing, but asked that I do not pull out my jherri curl formula in public!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak said:


> Hey ladies...I'm still juicing! I juiced up this morning and then again this afternoon! I'm loving my juice!  I'm thinking of buying some juice and leave it at work!
> 
> I used some slick leave today and hubby and I ripped and ran the streets having a good time. He kept laughing at me because it was really warm in the DMV and I would mist my hair with the juice!  *He told me he didn't have a problem with me juicing, but asked that I do not pull out my jherri curl formula in public!!!!*


 
This is the funniest thing I heard all day...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> SO is jealous of the juice... He says you spend too much time with juice and you treat the juice like a second SO...


 
Girl it's sad but he really does feel like that, he says, he hasn't been getting enough attention from me because I'm spending to much time talking about my Jheri CurlI don't even have a curl I'm in box braids SMH. I'm still waiting for him to walk through the door, I wanna know if he took my Juice.


----------



## EMJazzy

Dizzzam...I leave on page 11 to have a baby and come back to page 63 (the condensed version of all the posts)   I couldn't juice while in the hospital and not for a few days when I got home but I am back to juicing! I'm using cfcg and scurl no drip.


----------



## SmilingElephant

afrikurl said:


> the trick is to stock up on this stuff after the holidays.. it's 50% off. I "ll be at target tomorrow. yeah try it on easter, valentines day, christmas...



I know...but the sad part was i couldnt wait!! PMS wanted the chocolate ASAP!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Chelz said:


> *Heyyyy FirstBorn and MyFriend
> 
> Wooooo I had a fro today...it's hot outside! I'm about to slap some olive oil up there and then cowash later on and then DC overnight with coconut milk and then cowash in the morning and then DC again with ORS Replenishin Pak and ApHogee 2min... I know i know
> 
> I'll post the pic a lil later...this hair is just wild.   *



Well...off to go deal with this hair...still havent slapped the olive oil on it yet ...I have a feeling that I'll be using it as a blanket when its longer. 
I hope the juice will help tone it down a notch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

EMJazzy said:


> Dizzzam...I leave on page 11 to have a baby and come back to page 63 (the condensed version of all the posts)   I couldn't juice while in the hospital and not for a few days when I got home but I am back to juicing! I'm using cfcg and scurl no drip.



Congrats on the little bebe! A boy or a girl?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl it's sad but he really does feel like that, he says, he hasn't been getting enough attention from me because I'm spending to much time talking about my Jheri CurlI don't even have a curl I'm in box braids SMH. I'm still waiting for him to walk through the door, I wanna know if he took my Juice.



Did he walk in yet? And where was the juice when you got back? In its normal spot? Lol. Be nice to him though...I dont want yall gettin in no argument:

Im over here like


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> *Juicetimony would be correct*
> *Have you ever tried the juice and the ORS hair lotion together? Maybe thats what you need. Or the juice might not agree with your coconut oil...or maybe you should just dilute the juice. *
> 
> *Well Oyin Handmade is an already made product, you could try mixing rosewater, glycerin, and maybe an oil of your choice in a spray bottle...you would probably have to keep tweaking it until you get your formula just right. *
> 
> *Good luck! I just dont want you to give up on the juice so soon..sometimes one small thing can make a huge difference.  I feel your frustation though erplexed *


 
I actually have tried both together, the ORS lotion and the S-Curl, and my hair still feels a little icky. 

I found the perfect substitute though. It's IMO the perfect cross between juice and hair lotion. It's the Africa's Best Organics Texture My Way Curl Keeper.






Ingredients: 

Water- Aqua , Propylene Glycol , Polyquaternium-37 , Propylene Glycol Dicaprylate/Dicaprate , PPG-1 Trideceth-6 , Panax Ginseng Root Extract , Hydrolyzed Soy Protein , Silk Amino Acids , Soybean Oil- Glycine Soja , Glycerin , Dimethicone , Cetyl Alcohol , Stearalkonium Chloride , Acrylamidopropyltrimonium Chloride/Acrylamide Copo , Lanolin Oil , PEG-40 , DMDM Hydantoin , Corn Oil- Zea Mays , BHT , BHA , Methylparaben , Propylparaben , Fragrance- Parfum , Red No. 33 , Blue No. 1


It has a lot of ingredients in it that are found in juices-including propylene glycol and glycerin, the two main humectants. I like the low concentration of glycerin because I get the benefits without the dryness. . I've actually used it before and loved the way it felt.  I like that I can just spray my hair with water and that sort of _reactivates_ the moisturizer.


----------



## foxee

Does anyone know where I can order Care Free Gold in a large bottle, like 32 oz?


----------



## maxineshaw

foxee said:


> Does anyone know where I can order Care Free Gold in a large bottle, like 32 oz?


 
You can't get the CFCG in a 32 oz. bottle which is so stupid IMO.

I mean, it's their best one! They make Wave Nouveau in 32 oz. (fyi all Soft Sheen Carson...even Sta Sof Fro is SSC)


Also, they make the regular CFC in 32 oz. bottles.


----------



## foxee

MondoDismo said:


> You can't get the CFCG in a 32 oz. bottle which is so stupid IMO.
> 
> I mean, it's their best one! They make Wave Nouveau in 32 oz. (fyi all Soft Sheen Carson...even Sta Sof Fro is SSC)
> 
> 
> Also, they make the regular CFC in 32 oz. bottles.



That's too bad!  My 8 oz bottle lasted close to 2 weeks.  I mean this stuff is definitely a staple - I wish I could buy a huge jug of it!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RockCreak said:


> Hey ladies...I'm still juicing! I juiced up this morning and then again this afternoon! I'm loving my juice!  I'm thinking of buying some juice and leave it at work!
> 
> I used some slick leave today and hubby and I ripped and ran the streets having a good time. He kept laughing at me because it was really warm in the DMV and I would mist my hair with the juice!  He told me he didn't have a problem with me juicing, but asked that I do not pull out my jherri curl formula in public!!!!


 
, i have seen one lady pull out of her bag a bottle of moisturizer, and started putting on her hair and then twisting her hair, i was looking at her like


----------



## I Am So Blessed

foxee said:


> That's too bad! My 8 oz bottle lasted close to 2 weeks. I mean this stuff is definitely a staple - I wish I could buy a huge jug of it!


 
im bout to dedicate a 100dollar bill for just cfcg next week . humm how many bottles with this get me at 3.50 a bottle.

A WHOLE LOT!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

foxee said:


> Does anyone know where I can order Care Free Gold in a large bottle, like 32 oz?


 

HUMM, i dont know . i dont normaly see this size, not even in the BSS


----------



## foxee

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im bout to dedicate a 100dollar bill for just cfcg next week . humm how many bottles with this get me at 3.50 a bottle.
> 
> A WHOLE LOT!!!!



Yeah I saw the pic you posted, a whole platter of CFG bottles.    If I find a sale like that, I'm definitely stocking up!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im bout to dedicate a 100dollar bill for just cfcg next week . humm how many bottles with this get me at 3.50 a bottle.
> 
> A WHOLE LOT!!!!



Hmmmm...3.50x2=7 and 7x14=98 so 2 bottles for $7 and thats like 14x2 

Bout 28 bottles girl! lol are you forreal? It does seem like they would empty out pretty quick cause they start feelin real light after a few uses! 

But how u been Adora? havent seen you around lately


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> I actually have tried both together, the ORS lotion and the S-Curl, and my hair still feels a little icky.
> 
> I found the perfect substitute though. It's IMO the perfect cross between juice and hair lotion. It's the Africa's Best Organics Texture My Way Curl Keeper.
> 
> 
> It has a lot of ingredients in it that are found in juices-including propylene glycol and glycerin, the two main humectants. I like the low concentration of glycerin because I get the benefits without the dryness. . I've actually used it before and loved the way it felt.  I like that I can just spray my hair with water and that sort of _reactivates_ the moisturizer.



Ok so does that mean youre still in? Yay!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm...3.50x2=7 and 7x14=98 so 2 bottles for $7 and thats like 14x2
> 
> Bout 28 bottles girl! lol are you forreal? It does seem like they would empty out pretty quick cause they start feelin real light after a few uses!
> 
> But how u been Adora? havent seen you around lately


 


hey chelz!!!! i havent been around but ive beeen keeping an eye on you  lol , seriously i have been MIA for a lil bit, i hate being MIA!!!! im thinnking of this thread while away tho. every time i get on and post one comment, im pulled away off my computer for sombody that needs my attention in the house or on the phone or one of my boyfriends come over, 

how has your juicing been going?


----------



## danigurl18

all juiced up for the evening!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hey chelz!!!! i havent been around but ive beeen keeping an eye on you  lol , seriously i have been MIA for a lil bit, i hate being MIA!!!! im thinnking of this thread while away tho. every time i get on and post one comment, im pulled away off my computer for sombody that needs my attention in the house or on the phone or *one of my boyfriends* come over,
> 
> how has your juicing been going?



One of your boyfriend*s*? With an s on the end? Like Plural? Lol get em girl. 
Youve been watching me? Did you see them scary cats me n FirstBorn posted awhile back? That lil kitten look like a piranha...:jaws:

MyFriend has been MIA too though, dont feel bad 

You know I got that CFCG that u use and I think I like the thickness of it and I like the color. I bought that S curl jel too and I did a quick review on it...it's real light. I think I'll delete that post with  them butterflies all in my face, if they dont move somewhere I will squish them!!


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hey chelz!!!! i havent been around but ive beeen keeping an eye on you  lol , seriously i have been MIA for a lil bit, i hate being MIA!!!! im thinnking of this thread while away tho. every time i get on and post one comment, im pulled away off my computer for sombody that needs my attention in the house or on the phone or *one of my boyfriends* come over,
> 
> how has your juicing been going?



Lotta hair, lotta boyfriends. I like how you roll chica! 

Chelz- I your hair!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Lotta hair, lotta boyfriends. I like how you roll chica!
> 
> Chelz- I your hair!




Yup Adora got game 

And thanks so much!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> One of your boyfriend*s*? With an s on the end? Like Plural? Lol get em girl.
> Youve been watching me? Did you see them scary cats me n FirstBorn posted awhile back? That lil kitten look like a piranha...:jaws:
> 
> MyFriend has been MIA too though, dont feel bad
> 
> You know I got that CFCG that u use and I think I like the thickness of it and I like the color. I bought that S curl jel too and I did a quick review on it...it's real light. I think I'll delete that post with them butterflies all in my face, if they dont move somewhere I will squish them!!


 
lol yea thats boyfriendssssssss with the sssss ,  they are attracted by my hair and personlity ahahahahha, cuz it sure aint the OTHER THING  if you know what i mean 

so ya like the cfcg huh chelz im mbl now  i cant wait for my next touch up!!!!! im loving my hair right now. im bout to juice up again


----------



## I Am So Blessed

oh, see i posted my before and after in my siggy!!! theres a big change in length, dangggg, now that i see the two pics side to side


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol yea thats boyfriendssssssss with the sssss ,  they are attracted by my hair and personlity ahahahahha, cuz it sure aint the OTHER THING  if you know what i mean
> 
> so ya like the cfcg huh chelz im mbl now  i cant wait for my next touch up!!!!! im loving my hair right now. im bout to juice up again



Yeah I know what you mean  And awww girl on your next touch up you'll be classic length...quit playin  You gonna texlax sum more? 

Oh lawd Adora bout to go use up a whole bottle of the CFCG in one night


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh, see i posted my before and after in my siggy!!! theres a big change in length, dangggg, now that i see the two pics side to side



Yeah it look like you chopped more than 2 inches off! Hair still fly though...they can tell you nothin


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Yeah I know what you mean  And awww girl on your next touch up you'll be classic length...quit playin  You gonna texlax sum more?
> 
> Oh lawd Adora bout to go use up a whole bottle of the CFCG in one night


 

takes me about 2 weeks to use one bottle lol. 

and yesss girl, i will texlax more!!! in may is my touch up and im going to go straighter!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

drip drip

Just saying hi!  I sprayed some s-curl (that stuff detangles like a dream) and bunned it up all day. Like I told Adora earlier, I'm trying to keep my hair away from the flatiron till May.


----------



## Firstborn2

EMJazzy said:


> Dizzzam...I leave on page 11 to have a baby and come back to page 63 (the condensed version of all the posts)  I couldn't juice while in the hospital and not for a few days when I got home but I am back to juicing! I'm using cfcg and scurl no drip.


 

Yay Congrats on the new babyyyy.Sigh....I wub lil babies:Blush2:


----------



## KittyMeowMeow

Ok, and juicing! I tried a few drops of hydrolosized wheat protein in my homemade juice for a few days since protein has been good to me in leave-ins in the past. It was strengthenging but got too drying to use this every day.  I'm gonna stick to just moisture in Juice for now, but I kinda want to try a drop or two of liquid silk amino acids in da Juice for maybe just the first day post wash at some point? Good idea, or should I save it for conditioners?

I DCed almost all day on dry hair then did an ACV/honey rinse & Juiced with just water & glycerin (1TBSP to 1c). Almost dry, feels pretty soft so far!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Well...off to go deal with this hair...still havent slapped the olive oil on it yet ...I have a feeling that I'll be using it as a blanket when its longer.
> I hope the juice will help tone it down a notch


 

lol look at you chelz!!! dam i missed alot, i gotta go back and read.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> takes me about 2 weeks to use one bottle lol.
> 
> and yesss girl, i will texlax more!!! in may is my touch up and im going to go straighter!!!!!!



What brand/product did you texlax with?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> What brand/product did you texlax with?


 
i thinks its called ultra supreme no lye


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Did he walk in yet? And where was the juice when you got back? In its normal spot? Lol. Be nice to him though...I dont want yall gettin in no argument:
> 
> Im over here like


 
Chelz The Juice was sitting on top of the vanity when I got back, not in it's normal spot. I haven't asked him about yet. I printed out pictures of my S-Curl Bottle and taped them throughout the house, on the fridge, the t.v., the remote, his closet, the sink, the bathroom door and his pillow I'm trying so hard not to laugh, I know he wants to say something but he hasn't When he takes his shower I'm going to run out to his car and put a picture on the passenger seat and one in his gym bag, he'll probably crack tomorrow.


----------



## Firstborn2

This thread is moving I'm trying to catch up.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz The Juice was sitting on top of the vanity when I got back, not in it's normal spot. I haven't asked him about yet. I printed out pictures of my S-Curl Bottle and taped them throughout the house, on the fridge, the t.v., the remote, his closet, the sink, the bathroom door and his pillow I'm trying so hard not to laugh, I know he wants to say something but he hasn't When he takes his shower I'm going to run out to his car and put a picture on the passenger seat and one in his gym bag, he'll probably crack tomorrow.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz The Juice was sitting on top of the vanity when I got back, not in it's normal spot. I haven't asked him about yet. I printed out pictures of my S-Curl Bottle and taped them throughout the house, on the fridge, the t.v., the remote, his closet, the sink, the bathroom door and his pillow I'm trying so hard not to laugh, I know he wants to say something but he hasn't When he takes his shower I'm going to run out to his car and put a picture on the passenger seat and one in his gym bag, he'll probably crack tomorrow.



Ahahahahha! 

Wow FirstBorn you going hard! then he gonna be mad at you using all that ink


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm juicing right now, I'm sitting here with a plastic cap on my head before bed. I heart this stuff.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm juicing right now, I'm sitting here with a plastic cap on my head before bed. I heart this stuff.


 

what have i done to you firstborn, what have i turned you into?  *"juice*"--dave chapel


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora you have created a monsterevil:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora you have created a monsterevil:


  go head, get ya juice on, cuz i do!!! and dats real talk son!!!! nah-mean?


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> Sorry I didnt see your post
> 
> Yeah it held it until I combed it out  Maybe your juice is too heavy?


 In my best  gary coleman voice... " what chu talking bout chelz?" Aint no sucha thang as too much juice with hair this soft and moisturized


----------



## twinkletoes17

*sighs*

I just got back from school lol. HOWEVER, I made sure to juice before going  Very little breakage, even though my hair's flat ironed  I'm going to juice again before bedtime, liberally, because I'll be wearing pig-tails tomorrow. I think I'll just keep my hair in braids until I wash again.

In LOVE with da juice!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ya'll!!! I think im gonna stick to juicing my newgrowth....it works better for me that way.


----------



## afrikurl

RockCreak said:


> Hey ladies...I'm still juicing! I juiced up this morning and then again this afternoon! I'm loving my juice!  I'm thinking of buying some juice and leave it at work!
> 
> I used some slick leave today and hubby and I ripped and ran the streets having a good time. He kept laughing at me because it was really warm in the DMV and I would mist my hair with the juice!  He told me he didn't have a problem with me juicing, but asked that I do not pull out my jherri curl formula in public!!!!


Your husband  is ridiculus.. But for real though Rock Creek, you couldn't wait till you got home for your next juice application?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

twinkletoes17 said:


> *sighs*
> 
> I just got back from school lol. HOWEVER, I made sure to juice before going  Very little breakage, even though my hair's flat ironed  I'm going to juice again before bedtime, liberally, because I'll be wearing pig-tails tomorrow. I think I'll just keep my hair in braids until I wash again.
> 
> In LOVE with da juice!


 
good stuff, good stuff^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Your husband is ridiculus.. But for real though Rock Creek, you couldn't wait till you got home for your next juice application?


 

Afrikurl, she has juice dedication, let's celebrate her dedication to the jheri juice challenge


----------



## afrikurl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im bout to dedicate a 100dollar bill for just cfcg next week . humm how many bottles with this get me at 3.50 a bottle.
> 
> A WHOLE LOT!!!!


 Didn't you just buy like 6 of them? How much of this stuff do you use?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ahahahahha!
> 
> Wow FirstBorn you going hard! then he gonna be mad at you using all that ink


 
Chezl I didn't think about that until after I made like 10 copies, I was thinking I better buy some more ink or I'll have a whole nother problem on my hand. Not with him, but the kids,lol..they are always printing stuff.


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl it's sad but he really does feel like that, he says, he hasn't been getting enough attention from me because I'm spending to much time talking about my Jheri CurlI don't even have a curl I'm in box braids SMH. I'm still waiting for him to walk through the door, I wanna know if he took my Juice.


 
I know this isn't the relationship forum but give him a little more attention. Then get him to go play basketball with his boys or something while you juice like crazy


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora I like your new siggy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> Didn't you just buy like 6 of them? How much of this stuff do you use?


 

lol takes me about 2 weeks to use one bottle, but i gots to buy them when i see them 

i would be earl length if not for this stuff!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> I know this isn't the relationship forum but give him a little more attention. Then get him to go play basketball with his boys or something while you juice like crazy


 
I wonder if I can go over to the relationship forum with my juice issues, will they except me over there


----------



## afrikurl

EMJazzy said:


> Dizzzam...I leave on page 11 to have a baby and come back to page 63 (the condensed version of all the posts)  I couldn't juice while in the hospital and not for a few days when I got home but I am back to juicing! I'm using cfcg and scurl no drip.


 
congrats on your new family addition. In due time he or she will be juicing too... how cute!
Your commitment to juicing is unbelievable. (Firstborn what award does she get?)I didn't shower, brush my teeth or comb my hair  when I had my DD. Every two hours, eat, sleep, change diaper,nurse the baby...... that was all I could remember to do


----------



## afrikurl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh, see i posted my before and after in my siggy!!! theres a big change in length, dangggg, now that i see the two pics side to side


 
I told you that wasn't no 2-3 inches. Any way It still looks better and fuller.


----------



## afrikurl

KittyMeowMeow said:


> Ok, and juicing! I tried a few drops of hydrolosized wheat protein in my homemade juice for a few days since protein has been good to me in leave-ins in the past. It was strengthenging but got too drying to use this every day.  I'm gonna stick to just moisture in Juice for now, but I kinda want to try a drop or two of liquid silk amino acids in da Juice for maybe just the first day post wash at some point? Good idea, or should I save it for conditioners?
> 
> I DCed almost all day on dry hair then did an ACV/honey rinse & Juiced with just water & glycerin (1TBSP to 1c). Almost dry, feels pretty soft so far!


From my experience with Silk Amino Acids
 SAA+juice= GREAT idea. Let us know what you decide to do


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I wonder if I can go over to the relationship forum with my juice issues, will they except me over there


 lol i only go where i know its safe , its crazy in other parts of this board man,


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn2 said:


> I wonder if I can go over to the relationship forum with my juice issues, will they except me over there


 you'd be surpised  what issues are going on over there.


----------



## MsButterfli

i swear yall are keepin me entertained lol...i got a bottle of "juice" chillin in my stash and i THINK its starting to call me lolol


----------



## *Happily Me*

going to wash and juice tomorrow


----------



## jayjaycurlz

afrikurl said:


> In my best  gary coleman voice... " what chu talking bout chelz?" Aint no sucha thang as too much juice with hair this soft and moisturized



Ain't dat tha truf!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

............................lol deleted post


----------



## afrikurl

DH just came in asking me why I was laughing at the computer. I think I better go before I have to go tothe relationship forum. See you manana


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ok afikurl, gnight!,


----------



## jayjaycurlz

MsButterfli said:


> i swear yall are keepin me entertained lol...i got a bottle of "juice" chillin in my stash and i THINK its starting to call me lolol



Then what chu waitin' for? Go git it!


----------



## MsButterfli

jayjaycurlz said:


> Then what chu waitin' for? Go git it!



lol debating washing my hair lol...baby is sleep so i really should lol...im tryin to see how yall incorporate it in your wash routines (right now im rockin a poofy press lol)


----------



## My Friend

Adora I love your cut. The fullness is awesome. I cant wait to see your pics July 1


----------



## Firstborn2

*Happily Me* said:


> going to wash and juice tomorrow


 
Sigh.... how long does it take for you to do your hair?


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> you'd be surpised what issues are going on over there.


 

Girl I've seen some of the posts over there, the relationship forum in my guilty pleasure when I can't sleep at night.


----------



## Firstborn2

MsButterfli said:


> i swear yall are keepin me entertained lol...i got a bottle of "juice" chillin in my stash and i THINK its starting to call me lolol


 

 Juice...Juice... Juice...Juice...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

myfrend lol


----------



## MsButterfli

Firstborn2 said:


> Juice...Juice... Juice...Juice...



lawwwwwwwwd the peer pressure lol  ok ok...im sittin here with ORS and some Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol saturating in my hair with my Gold n Hot bonnet on lookin like a martian right now lol...i guess i'll see how long i keep this on 

slowwwwwwwwly workin my way to the juice lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

myfriend  this pertains to your celeb thread lol , i know who i would pic now, D L hughley fa sure


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> DH just came in asking me why I was laughing at the computer. I think I better go before I have to go tothe relationship forum. See you manana


 

If you were to post in the relationship forum, what would be the title of the thread, "The Juice Made Me Do It" .

Mine would be, "What Do You Do When Your SO Is Jealous of Da Juice"


----------



## MsButterfli

darn it, messin with ya'll now im hungry..i got a bbq chicken dinner in the fridge thats callin me like how the juice be callin yall lol...must fight the urge..MUST..FIGHT.....lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

firstborn i never woulda thought the juice would blow up like this, honestly lol. i thought most poeople knew about the retention of juice. i know i would be ear length if my mother kept using only oil and greas for my hair, good think she thought of scurl, this was in 8th grade, imagine if more black women juice, they would all have hair i guess. *shrugs*


----------



## MsButterfli

BTW Adora, i was in your Fotki album and got to the pic of ya CFCG... *jaw drop* lol u SERIOUSSSSS bout ya juice lol...is that the creme kind or is that a liquid form? i may need to experiment n see whats best for me


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MsButterfli said:


> darn it, messin with ya'll now im hungry..i got a bbq chicken dinner in the fridge thats callin me like how the juice be callin yall lol...must fight the urge..MUST..FIGHT.....lol


 

please dont get me started on food, cuz you knowwwtelling myself not to make a trip to corner store to get m&ms

im also trying not to make a fried egg sandwich, since people in this house ate all the left over ribs,


----------



## Firstborn2

Well I know I've heard about the juice when I first came to this board a few years back, man if I had of listened then, lawd knows where I would be. I'm glad you started this challenge it has helped a lot of ladies...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MsButterfli said:


> BTW Adora, i was in your Fotki album and got to the pic of ya CFCG... *jaw drop* lol u SERIOUSSSSS bout ya juice lol...is that the creme kind or is that a liquid form? i may need to experiment n see whats best for me


 
lol its liquidy, and yellow see through, its care free curl gold activator,  its the only cfc i use. its juice to the tenth power


----------



## MsButterfli

lolol...well in my quest to finish up stuff before buyin new stuff ima TRYYYYYYY to use this S-Curl up lol.. few mins ago i think i murdered the bottle of ORS replenishing stuff lol might be enough left for my 1 yr olds hair lol..i think i used almost half of the olive oil cholesterol too...sigh...in the name of hair care lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i love my goldnhot heat bonnet. its the best DC on dry hair with it


----------



## Firstborn2

ahem ATTENTION ATTENTION Adora add MsButterfli to the Challenge that makes #200  Juice baby juice.. Welcome to the Juice:blowkiss:


----------



## jayjaycurlz

RockCreak said:


> Hey ladies...I'm still juicing!  I juiced up this morning and then again this afternoon! I'm loving my juice!   I'm thinking of buying some juice and leave it at work!
> 
> I used some slick leave today and hubby and I ripped and ran the streets having a good time.  He kept laughing at me because it was really warm in the DMV and I would mist my hair with the juice!    He told me he didn't have a problem with me juicing, but asked that I do not pull out my jherri curl formula in public!!!!



RC you inspired me to write the following to all my juicy sisters who ain't 'fraid to juice in public (think Snoop D O -double- G's Gin n' Juice )  

 

Where all my no-drips, drips-drips, moisturized heads at? We be juicin', retainin' that length in 20TEN!


Rollin' down tha street with my s-curl, mistin on no-drip juice.  Moisturized. I got my juice on my hair so my hair's moisturized! 

 Rollin' down tha street with my s-curl, mistin' on no-drip juice. Laid back. I spray my juice on my hair, damn my hair loves tha juice! 



... and now a break from Drip-Drip TV to bring you a message from our sponsors: 

 "Before, my hair was so dry, shedding and breaking off. I didn't realize that my hair was thirsty and these were symptoms of severe dehydration. So, while browsing LHCF one day I stumbled across this thread by Adora Adora mentioning tha Juice and I was hooked! Just look at me now  , soft, shiny, moisturized hair, that's easy to detangle. Want hair like mine? 

Give you hair a drink. Get tha Juice!" 


 Legal Disclaimer: No couches, clothes, pillowcases, feet, shins, eyes, elbows or buttocks were hurt in the making of this commercial. Results will vary, so don't complain if you're not hip length by December 20TEN. LHCF and its admins make no guarantees that 'juicing' will cure your dry head. It is not recommended that you 'juice' while driving with the window down to avoid accidentally getting 'juice' in your eye rendering you incapable of controlling the vehicle on the road. Do not use drip-drip 'juice' on slippery or wet surfaces, you WILL fall! Leave drip-drip juice for the veterans, try S-curl no-drip formula instead. 

Side effects of juicing include: soft, shiny, moisturized hair that is easy to detangle, a compulsion to join the Juicin' Challenge, read every page of the challenge thread, LYAO  and make worthwhile contributions to the thread.   Juicin' can also make you suspicious of others when your juice is not where you left it, S in P (Spray in Public) at the embarrassment to your significant other or buy every brand of juice in the BSS 'cuz you 'fraid to run out. These side effects also apply to those who may choose to make their own juice. 



 Happy 'Juicin' y'all!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> ahem ATTENTION ATTENTION Adora add MsButterfli to the Challenge that makes #200  Juice baby juice.. Welcome to the Juice:blowkiss:


   she is added, welcome!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol its liquidy, and yellow see through, its care free curl gold activator,  its the only cfc i use. its juice to the tenth power



Girl I dont even think this juice needs any added oil to it...it seems good enough on its own! I see why you dont use oil with it...or maybe I'm just trippin 
I'll have to try it 2morow or the next day...cuz I still have this olive oil prepoo still up here and havent rinsed it out yet and then Imma deep condition twice. 

Wish I had me some ribs or some barbecue...pulled pork


----------



## MsButterfli

woohoo *does the cupid shuffle, followed by the electric slide and finished off with the Heel and Toe" lololol...

still rockin my bonnet...

still hungry....


*grabs bottle of water* 


lol


----------



## Firstborn2

MsButterfli said:


> woohoo *does the cupid shuffle, followed by the electric slide and finished off with the Heel and Toe" lololol...
> 
> still rockin my bonnet...
> 
> still hungry....
> 
> 
> *grabs bottle of water*
> 
> 
> lol


 
You are cracking me up


----------



## MsButterfli

jayjaycurlz said:


> RC you inspired me to write the following to all my juicy sisters who ain't 'fraid to juice in public (think Snoop Do-double-g's Gin n' Juice )
> 
> 
> 
> Where all my no-drips, drips-drips, moisturized heads at? We be juicin', retainin' that length in 20TEN!
> 
> 
> Rollin' down tha street with my s-curl, mistin on no-drip juice.  Moisturized. I got my juice on my hair so my hair's moisturized!
> 
> Rollin' down tha street with my s-curl, mistin' on no-drip juice. Laid back. I spray my juice on my hair, damn my hair loves tha juice!
> 
> 
> 
> ... and now a break from Drip-Drip TV to bring you a message from our sponsors:
> 
> "Before, my hair was so dry. brittle and cut short. I didn't realize that my hair was thirsty and these were symptoms of severe dehydration. So, while browsing LHCF one day I stumbled across this thread by Adora Adora mentioning tha Juice and I was hooked! Just look at me now  , soft, shiny, moisturized hair, that's easy to detangle. Want hair like mine?
> 
> Give you hair a drink. Get tha Juice!"
> 
> 
> Legal Disclaimer: No couches, clothes, pillowcases, feet or eyes were hurt in the making of this commercial. Results will vary, so don't complain if you're not hip length by December 20TEN. LHCF and its admins make no guarantees that 'juicing' will cure your dry head. It is not recommended that you 'juice' while driving with the window down to avoid accidentally getting 'juice' in your eye rendering you incapable of controlling the vehicle on the road. Do not use drip-drip 'juice' on slippery or wet surfaces, you WILL fall!  Side effects of juicing include: soft, shiny, moisturized hair that is easy to detangle, a compulsion to join the Juicin' Challenge, read every page of the challenge thread, LYAO and make worthwhile contributions to the thread. Juicin' can also make you suspicious when your juice is moved, S in P (Spray in Public) or buy every brand of juice in the BSS 'cuz you 'fraid to run out. These side effects also apply to those who may choose to make their own juice.



lolol im sooooo weak with laughter right now lolol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

jayjaycurlz said:


> RC you inspired me to write the following to all my juicy sisters who ain't 'fraid to juice in public (think Snoop Do-double-g's Gin n' Juice )
> 
> 
> 
> Where all my no-drips, drips-drips, moisturized heads at? We be juicin', retainin' that length in 20TEN!
> 
> 
> Rollin' down tha street with my s-curl, mistin on no-drip juice. Moisturized. I got my juice on my hair so my hair's moisturized!
> 
> Rollin' down tha street with my s-curl, mistin' on no-drip juice. Laid back. I spray my juice on my hair, damn my hair loves tha juice!
> 
> 
> 
> ... and now a break from Drip-Drip TV to bring you a message from our sponsors:
> 
> "Before, my hair was so dry. brittle and cut short. I didn't realize that my hair was thirsty and these were symptoms of severe dehydration. So, while browsing LHCF one day I stumbled across this thread by Adora Adora mentioning tha Juice and I was hooked! Just look at me now  , soft, shiny, moisturized hair, that's easy to detangle. Want hair like mine?
> 
> Give you hair a drink. Get tha Juice!"
> 
> 
> Legal Disclaimer: No couches, clothes, pillowcases, feet or eyes were hurt in the making of this commercial. Results will vary, so don't complain if you're not hip length by December 20TEN. LHCF and its admins make no guarantees that 'juicing' will cure your dry head. It is not recommended that you 'juice' while driving with the window down to avoid accidentally getting 'juice' in your eye rendering you incapable of controlling the vehicle on the road. Do not use drip-drip 'juice' on slippery or wet surfaces, you WILL fall! Side effects of juicing include: soft, shiny, moisturized hair that is easy to detangle, a compulsion to join the Juicin' Challenge, read every page of the challenge thread, LYAO and make worthwhile contributions to the thread. Juicin' can also make you suspicious when your juice is moved, S in P (Spray in Public) or buy every brand of juice in the BSS 'cuz you 'fraid to run out. These side effects also apply to those who may choose to make their own juice.


 

ok ok ok<--calms down, this was fricken awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the disclaimer!!    .

and the part "Juicin' can also make you suspicious when your juice is moved,"  thats the side effet firstborn is dealing with right now 

great post, thanks alott!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

jayjaycurlz said:


> RC you inspired me to write the following to all my juicy sisters who ain't 'fraid to juice in public (think Snoop D O -double- G's Gin n' Juice )
> 
> 
> 
> Where all my no-drips, drips-drips, moisturized heads at? We be juicin', retainin' that length in 20TEN!
> 
> 
> Rollin' down tha street with my s-curl, mistin on no-drip juice. Moisturized. I got my juice on my hair so my hair's moisturized!
> 
> Rollin' down tha street with my s-curl, mistin' on no-drip juice. Laid back. I spray my juice on my hair, damn my hair loves tha juice!
> 
> 
> 
> ... and now a break from Drip-Drip TV to bring you a message from our sponsors:
> 
> "Before, my hair was so dry, shedding and breaking off. I didn't realize that my hair was thirsty and these were symptoms of severe dehydration. So, while browsing LHCF one day I stumbled across this thread by Adora Adora mentioning tha Juice and I was hooked! Just look at me now  , soft, shiny, moisturized hair, that's easy to detangle. Want hair like mine?
> 
> Give you hair a drink. Get tha Juice!"
> 
> 
> Legal Disclaimer: No couches, clothes, pillowcases, feet, shins, eyes, elbows or buttocks were hurt in the making of this commercial. Results will vary, so don't complain if you're not hip length by December 20TEN. LHCF and its admins make no guarantees that 'juicing' will cure your dry head. It is not recommended that you 'juice' while driving with the window down to avoid accidentally getting 'juice' in your eye rendering you incapable of controlling the vehicle on the road. Do not use drip-drip 'juice' on slippery or wet surfaces, you WILL fall! Side effects of juicing include: soft, shiny, moisturized hair that is easy to detangle, a compulsion to join the Juicin' Challenge, read every page of the challenge thread, LYAO  and make worthwhile contributions to the thread.  Juicin' can also make you suspicious of others when your juice is not where you left it, S in P (Spray in Public) at the embarrassment to your significant other or buy every brand of juice in the BSS 'cuz you 'fraid to run out. These side effects also apply to those who may choose to make their own juice.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy 'Juicin' y'all!


----------



## MsButterfli

Firstborn2 said:


> You are cracking me up




i think me havin this damn bonnet on is keepin me "Chained" to my seat and preventing me from hittin the kitchen lol...im tryin to go for an hour with the heat..got bout 'nother 30mins to go


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Now you know I just had to do it!!!!*


----------



## Firstborn2

I can't stop laughing...JayJay you score big points with that one!!!


----------



## MsButterfli

*flips macbook over and snatches bonnet off, tripping over baby gate to get to the kitchen* 

sweet merciful Jesus that looks soooo good


----------



## Firstborn2

Bad Chelz  Bad Bad girl:whipped:you know Adora is on a diet


----------



## My Friend

I hope I have the "growing itch " cause I've been scratching like crazy Is there such a thing?

I Dc'd on dry hair earlier, use some Roux PC, then juiced and sealed.erplexed 

I have been using the heat cap off and on all day. I heart my heat cap


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> I can't stop laughing...JayJay you score big points with that one!!!


 

most definitely


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsButterfli said:


> *flips macbook over and snatches bonnet off, tripping over baby gate to get to the kitchen*
> 
> sweet merciful Jesus that looks soooo good



Lol, my bad!! Just eat something light and healthy, like yogurt ...yeah right


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Bad Chelz  Bad Bad girl:whipped:you know Adora is on a diet


 

dammmm im fat..... i cant belive not too long ago i was 150lbs and now, im fricken  im 179!!!! what happend .  off to make a boiled egg sandwich be right back. i cant even fit my spring jacket anymoreeeee,


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok ok ok<--calms down, this was fricken awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and the disclaimer!!    .
> 
> and the part "Juicin' can also make you suspicious when your juice is moved," thats the side effet firstborn is dealing with right now
> 
> great post, thanks alott!!!!!!!!


 
You aint right I thought you were my friend


----------



## MsButterfli

Chelz said:


> Lol, my bad!! Just eat something light and healthy, like yogurt ...yeah right



lol i might as well go eat a jar of babyfood lol NOTTTTTT lol

*sips water* lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

and my hair dont even cover my rolls no more, 


dont know why im sharing this info but here goes: once i tried to loose weight soooo hard for months, and i thought id have a cheese burger lol. i literally started to cry as i ate the cheese burger, thats how upset i was at myself.  but i seem to collect men like a venus flytrap hummm, anywho looseing weight is a serious matter, its just like trying to stop smoking or drinking. and on that note, time for me to juice, skipping egg sandwich.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You aint right I thought you were my friend



Girl did he see the S-curl printouts? It'd be funny if he just went to sleep and pretended as if the pic wasnt on his pillow...


----------



## jayjaycurlz

AdoraAdora24 said:


> and my hair dont even cover my rolls no more,
> 
> 
> dont know why im sharing this info but here goes: once i tried to loose weight soooo hard for months, and i thought id have a cheese burger lol. i literally started to cry as i ate the cheese burger, thats how upset i was at myself.  but i seem to collect men like a venus flytrap hummm, anywho looseing *weight is a serious matter, its just like trying to stop smoking or drinking. and on that not, time for me to juice, skipping egg sandwich.*



drip, drip


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Girl did he see the S-curl printouts? It'd be funny if he just went to sleep and pretended as if the pic wasnt on his pillow...


 

yooo, that would be so funny, i would never stop laughing at him im seeing this in myhead and i cant stop laughing, husband trying to be funny and lay his head on the printout, paper under head :crumple crumple: and he just falls alseep , and firstborn looking at him like


----------



## MsButterfli

wooohoo made it to an hour with my heat cap...im feelin like my brain is melting lol..


----------



## MsButterfli

aight since im the juicing newbie, is there something i need to be putting in my head before/after the juice?lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> and my hair dont even cover my rolls no more,
> 
> 
> dont know why im sharing this info but here goes: once i tried to loose weight soooo hard for months, and i thought id have a cheese burger lol. i literally started to cry as i ate the cheese burger, thats how upset i was at myself.  but i seem to collect men like a venus flytrap hummm, anywho looseing weight is a serious matter, its just like trying to stop smoking or drinking. and on that note, time for me to juice, skipping egg sandwich.



I'm sorry Adora  Well you know your hair weighs about 10 pounds.. Cheer up chica


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl did he see the S-curl printouts? *It'd be funny if he just went to sleep and pretended as if the pic wasnt on his pillow*...


 
Girl that's what he's doing, he hasn't said one word about the S-Curl pix but it's all good, cuz I'm going to get to the bottom of this. I planted a pic in his car, in his gym and his luch pale and I took a picture of the S-curl with his phone so when I call him tomorrow this pic will come upI'm either going to break him down, he will confess or he will have nightmares, either way he shouldn't have touched my juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> yooo, that would be so funny, i would never stop laughing at him im seeing this in myhead and i cant stop laughing, husband trying to be funny and lay his head on the printout, paper under head :crumple crumple: and he just falls alseep , and firstborn looking at him like



 Exactly!


----------



## Firstborn2

MsButterfli said:


> aight since im the juicing newbie, is there something i need to be putting in my head before/after the juice?lol[/QUOT
> 
> Ummm nope  , Just listen to your hair and respond accordingly.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> I'm sorry Adora  Well you know your hair weighs about 10 pounds.. Cheer up chica


 

cheer up? dont you know im the cheeriest person on this board?lol seriously tho, i was speaking past tence when i told that story


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> and my hair dont even cover my rolls no more,
> 
> 
> dont know why im sharing this info but here goes: once i tried to loose weight soooo hard for months, and i thought id have a cheese burger lol. i literally started to cry as i ate the cheese burger, thats how upset i was at myself. but i seem to collect men like a venus flytrap hummm, anywho looseing weight is a serious matter, its just like trying to stop smoking or drinking. and on that note, time for me to juice, skipping egg sandwich.


 

Awe do you want a hug or juice:blowkiss:

ETA::disregard my post then...lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> cheer up? dont you know im the cheeriest person on this board?lol seriously tho, i was speaking past tence when i told that story



Lol I felt bad about posting the food. Bad Chelz...:sandm: 

I swear there are soooo many smileys on here and I hate it when I cant find the right one...


----------



## MsButterfli

Firstborn2 said:


> MsButterfli said:
> 
> 
> 
> aight since im the juicing newbie, is there something i need to be putting in my head before/after the juice?lol[/QUOT
> 
> Ummm nope  , Juice listen to your hair and respond accordingly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol ok, my happy behind aint think about me and moist hair tryin to lay down..dare i sleep with a plastic cap on and have flashbacks of ALL my family members besides me and my mama that had Jheri Curls and slept this way? lol
Click to expand...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWckiCYWnhM&feature=related

skip to 0.57 dang we gonnna be like this at the end of the challenge


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl that's what he's doing, he hasn't said one word about the S-Curl pix but it's all good, cuz I'm going to get to the bottom of this. I planted a pic in his car, in his gym and his luch pale and I took a picture of the S-curl with his phone so when I call him tomorrow this pic will come upI'm either going to break him down, he will confess or he will have nightmares, either way he shouldn't have touched my juice



 Flips pillow over to the side with no picture and dozes off


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

You ladies are funny I play catch up whenever I sign on I love the Legal Disclaimer for juicing. 

Last night I did a Garlic treatment to help with some of the shedding I am not comforatble yet with the shedding thing. This morning I got up early and wash it out use the herbal essence and then I put on my Bee mine moisture, oil and juicy. Sprayed extra perfume on my clothes. My hair is soft and smells good.

Why all morning I asking people do you smell garlic and they like No and I am like oh me too I do not smell it either.....just making sure I not smelling garlicee. 

Dang the things we do to grow our hair. I am jucified


----------



## Firstborn2

:crazy: what in the heck was that.... not talking about .57 but everything else


----------



## MsButterfli

lol i saw a baby with some big darn teeth had me WTF-ing over n over lol


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> You ladies are funny I play catch up whenever I sign on I love the Legal Disclaimer for juicing.
> 
> Last night I did a Garlic treatment to help with some of the shedding I am not comforatble yet with the shedding thing. This morning I got up early and wash it out use the herbal essence and then I put on my Bee mine moisture, oil and juicy. Sprayed extra perfume on my clothes. My hair is soft and smells good.
> 
> Why all morning I asking people do you smell garlic and they like No and I am like oh me too I do not smell it either.....just making sure I not smelling garlicee.
> 
> Dang the things we do to grow our hair. I am jucified


 
Have you tried tea or coffee rinses. Tea rinse slowed my shedding down a lot. So now I do it once a week.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Flips pillow over to the side with no picture and dozes off


 
He removed all the pillows off the bed and placed them on the chair.


----------



## My Friend

Juiced!

Smoochies
:blowkiss:


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok Juicers it's my bed time. Nite nite....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWckiCYWnhM&feature=related
> 
> skip to 0.57 dang we gonnna be like this at the end of the challenge



*Lol Adora why you looking at them crazy videos *

















*Now thats gonna take alotta JUice!!!!*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> I hope I have the "growing itch " cause I've been scratching like crazy Is there such a thing?
> 
> I Dc'd on dry hair earlier, use some Roux PC, then juiced and sealed.erplexed
> 
> I have been using the heat cap off and on all day. I heart my heat cap


 

lol hey myfreind, my scalp itches 90% of the time, its itching right now, when i eat, when i sleep, when i bath, when i cook, when i eat, when im typing on lhcf, when im watching tv, when i detangle, when im shopping, when im walking and talking. all the time, could this be why my hair grows extra fast? i have no idea


----------



## MsButterfli

ladies.....i.....have......juiced lolol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> He removed all the pillows off the bed and placed them on the chair.



Awwww he feels guilty  Let him be... Tape a pic on him as he sleeps:


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> myfriend this pertains to your celeb thread lol , i know who i would pic now,* D L hughley fa sure*


 

Adora the title of my thread was Lesbian/Bisexual *women* in Hollywood


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Adora the title of my thread was Lesbian/Bisexual *women* in Hollywood


 

oh yea , well he still counts becuase his lips are real glossy like a females


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Juiced!
> 
> Smoochies
> :blowkiss:



Thats the third time!! Lol My Friend you getting lazy  I see ya! Postin the same thing


----------



## DarkChyld

i juiced once today and took back the Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 back to Sally's. The clerk at Sally's said it was the first time that she has ever known of someone to take it back. wild.


----------



## Foufie

@ adora adora O/T but I DC's on dry hair last with EVOO for 4-1/2 and dayum! my hair was dumb soft. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Foufie

still been juicing! My hair was soft and moisturised when I took out my braids friday. I am back in them now and I juiced up last night


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> Have you tried tea or coffee rinses. Tea rinse slowed my shedding down a lot. So now I do it once a week.


 
What kind of tea I have lots I do not want to use the wrong one? ALso the coffee can you explain it more to me please?

How do I use the tea and coffee?


----------



## EMJazzy

Chelz said:


> Congrats on the little bebe! A boy or a girl?


 
Thank you...I had a  



afrikurl said:


> congrats on your new family addition. In due time he or she will be juicing too... how cute!
> Your commitment to juicing is unbelievable. (Firstborn what award does she get?)I didn't shower, brush my teeth or comb my hair when I had my DD. Every two hours, eat, sleep, change diaper,nurse the baby...... that was all I could remember to do


 
 I have a swing so my son can watch his mama do her hair. 



Firstborn2 said:


> Yay Congrats on the new babyyyy.Sigh....I wub lil babies:Blush2:


 
Thank you!!


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Ok so does that mean youre still in? Yay!




Yes.  Then again it feels like a little bit of a cop out (because it's more of a lotion), but oh well!




MsButterfli said:


> *lawwwwwwwwd the peer pressure* lol  ok ok...im sittin here with ORS and some Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil Cholesterol saturating in my hair with my Gold n Hot bonnet on lookin like a martian right now lol...i guess i'll see how long i keep this on
> 
> slowwwwwwwwly workin my way to the juice lol



Who you tellin'?  That's how I wound up here.  Make one post and they just insert  your name up in the challenge You have no choice but to be like :master:


----------



## Enyo

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol hey myfreind, my scalp itches 90% of the time, its itching right now, when i eat, when i sleep, when i bath, when i cook, when i eat, when im typing on lhcf, when im watching tv, when i detangle, when im shopping, when im walking and talking. all the time, could this be why my hair grows extra fast? i have no idea



My hair itches like crazy when I'm having a growth spurt. I used to think my scalp was just dirty, but even after a wash with a gentle shampoo I still scratch like a dog. It doesn't happen all the time. Mainly in the warm weather then I'm taking my vitamins. Those are generally the months when I get 1+ inches of growth. It's cool your hair does it all the time.


----------



## Enyo

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol hey myfreind, my scalp itches 90% of the time, its itching right now, when i eat, when i sleep, when i bath, when i cook, when i eat, when im typing on lhcf, when im watching tv, when i detangle, when im shopping, when im walking and talking. all the time, could this be why my hair grows extra fast? i have no idea



My hair itches like crazy when I'm having a growth spurt. I used to think my scalp was just dirty, but even after a wash with a gentle shampoo I still scratch like a dog. It doesn't happen all the time. Mainly in the warm weather then I'm taking my vitamins. Those are generally the months when I get 1+ inches of growth. It's cool your hair does it all the time.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I am still juicing, all the glycerin (juice and eco) is making my coils clump together so much even when i wash and finger comb them out...I think this may be a sign that my hair is getting moisturised from within..


----------



## CocoGlow

I am such a huge PJ ..I seriously need rehab 

Yall know I've been having decent success w/ my homemade juice (50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin) but NOOOOOO curiosity got the best of me! I kept wondering whether my homemade juice was giving me the best possible results so I went in the BSS today and purchased:

*S-curl No Drip Activator
Care Free Gold Activator
Worlds of Curls Comb Out Activator (Extra Dry)
Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 Activator
Long Aid Activator Gel (Extra Dry)*

along with some other non-juice related goodies 


So far I CAN'T STAND  the scent of the S-Curl & the Long Aid!  These companies really could put in some minimal effort with some yummy fragrance oils - I MEAN COME ON! I can't say they stink per se but they smell like ..well just not pleasant  If I end up loving them I'll have to add some of my own fragrances ... so far I think the Hawaiian Silky smells the best out of the batch .. 

I still have *Softee Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry)* on my list b/c I could not find it today 

WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME !!!!  *I'm secretly hoping none of them work so I can stick with my simple (cheaper) recipe!*


----------



## so1913

Hey ya'll, haven't been on since Fri because I've been moving the past few days *whew*.  Still juicing!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NappyRina said:


> I am such a huge PJ ..I seriously need rehab
> 
> Yall know I've been having decent success w/ my homemade juice (50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin) but NOOOOOO curiosity got the best of me! I kept wondering whether my homemade juice was giving me the best possible results so I went in the BSS today and purchased:
> 
> *S-curl No Drip Activator
> Care Free Gold Activator
> Worlds of Curls Comb Out Activator (Extra Dry)
> Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 Activator
> Long Aid Activator Gel (Extra Dry)*
> 
> along with some other non-juice related goodies
> 
> 
> So far I CAN'T STAND  the scent of the S-Curl & the Long Aid!  These companies really could put in some minimal effort with some yummy fragrance oils - I MEAN COME ON! I can't say they stink per se but they smell like ..well just not pleasant  If I end up loving them I'll have to add some of my own fragrances ... so far I think the Hawaiian Silky smells the best out of the batch ..
> 
> I still have *Softee Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry)* on my list b/c I could not find it today
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME !!!!  *I'm secretly hoping none of them work so I can stick with my simple (cheaper) recipe!*



Lol 

The pj in you was itching reaaalllll bad today girl! Now you'll have juice for days  But they do have like a 100 juices on one shelf at some of the BSS...I was like wow..really? Just figure out which one(s) you like best and then you can narrow it down a tad. I'll probably have both S curl and CFCG


----------



## JuiceMobsta

so1913 said:


> Hey ya'll, haven't been on since Fri because I've been moving the past few days *whew*.  Still juicing!



Hows the move going? Dont lose the juice along the way!


----------



## so1913

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok see now So1913 we're seeing :eye: 2 :eye: you work with me, I'll work with you, I really didn't want to  send the Souuul Glo Patrol on my very own hair idol



Aww, nah girl, I'm trying to stay clear of the SGP lol lol.


----------



## so1913

Chelz said:


> Hows the move going? Dont lose the juice along the way!



OMG...I never want to move again!  And I only moved from the 1st floor to the 4th in the same building and it sucked lol.  Had to get the old one cleaned out and the new one set up.  My body aches, I'm exhausted and ready to pass out at work today...BUT I'm almost done unpacking, and the juice is unpacked and ready for use!


----------



## twinkletoes17

My scalp itches too! I haven't even used my new Boundless Tresses yet. I wonder if I'll be able to handle all that growth.

My spray bottle's empty. I have to make my juice concoction again! haha!

*off to the laboratory*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Foufie said:


> @ adora adora O/T but I DC's on dry hair last with EVOO for 4-1/2 and dayum! my hair was dumb soft. Thanks for the tip


 

great!!! seee its that DC on dry hair, its the bomb


----------



## RockCreak

Still juicing!  I mixed some water and juice (half n half) and mixed it in a spray bottle for work!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Enyo said:


> My hair itches like crazy when I'm having a growth spurt. I used to think my scalp was just dirty, but even after a wash with a gentle shampoo I still scratch like a dog. It doesn't happen all the time. Mainly in the warm weather then I'm taking my vitamins. Those are generally the months when I get 1+ inches of growth. It's cool your hair does it all the time.


 

yea, its itching right now. it itches 90% of time, i think the 10% when its not itching is when im acturally washing it. but after teh wash, here comes the itch  3mins later, and then all night untill im sleep. lol my hair grows and growss!! i honestly dont think i get an inch a month , but i come close to it


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> What kind of tea I have lots I do not want to use the wrong one? ALso the coffee can you explain it more to me please?
> 
> How do I use the tea and coffee?


 
The caffeine from coffee and tea is suppose to slow down shedding (excessive) I say excessive shedding because my hair still shed but it isn't the large amount it had been, I would have like 2 big balls of hair, after being in braids for 6wks, now I have 1 med size ball. I used the tea as my final rinse and I don't rinse the tea out of my hair, some ppl do, to me it's an individual choice. You have to find a tea that works with your hair, some can be extremely drying. I started with Lemon and Black tea my hair didn't like it, now I use A mixture of Black, Green and Peppermint tea, my hair loves that. My hair feels so strong and it's not drying. I started out doing 2 rinses a week now I'm down to 1, going to continue to use the rinse because I like it.

Do a search there are a few threads about Coffee and Tea rinses, it's a lot of info in them.



MondoDismo said:


> Who you tellin'? That's how I wound up here.* Make one post and they just insert your name up in the challenge* You have no choice but to be like :master:


 

That's how we roll


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Awwww he feels guilty  Let him be... Tape a pic on him as he sleeps:


 
Ok so I called him today at work so the pic of the S-curl would pop up on his cell phone and he fell out laughing. He was like you have really lost your mind over this jheri curl juice.  He didn't confess to moving the juice, he just said lets call a truce, so I guess I will have to leave it at that. I still think he did it though


----------



## Chriselle83

Just checking in... still juicing everyday... I haven't missed a day. 

I have tangles tho... but I found that I dont have to wet my hair everyday and sleeping with a bonnet helps a lot.

I use Long Aid Activator Gel. I have CFCG but I dont like it as much. 

I know I need to go back and read the thread but how are we dealing with tangles and knots? I'm getting less but I'm worried I'm losing length. THX


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> The caffeine from coffee and tea is suppose to slow down shedding (excessive) I say excessive shedding because my hair still shed but it isn't the large amount it had been, I would have like 2 big balls of hair, after being in braids for 6wks, now I have 1 med size ball. I used the tea as my final rinse and I don't rinse the tea out of my hair, some ppl do, to me it's an individual choice. You have to find a tea that works with your hair, some can be extremely drying. I started with Lemon and Black tea my hair didn't like it, now I use A mixture of Black, Green and Peppermint tea, my hair loves that. My hair feels so strong and it's not drying. I started out doing 2 rinses a week now I'm down to 1, going to continue to use the rinse because I like it.
> 
> Do a search there are a few threads about Coffee and Tea rinses, it's a lot of info in them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's how we roll


 
most definitely


----------



## Firstborn2

I juiced up this morning, I went a lil overboard. It's breeze today, I wanted to make sure it didn't dry out.


----------



## Firstborn2

Hey Adora, how is your day going so far?


----------



## afrikurl

Chriselle83 said:


> Just checking in... still juicing everyday... I haven't missed a day.
> 
> I have tangles tho... but I found that I dont have to wet my hair everyday and sleeping with a bonnet helps a lot.
> 
> I use *Long Aid Activator Gel*. I have CFCG but I dont like it as much.
> 
> I know I need to go back and read the thread but how are we dealing with tangles and knots? I'm getting less but I'm worried I'm losing length. THX


 Thank my ish too. I'm kinda glad that you tried both. now my curiosity about the gold is waning. I will still to my Long Aid.


----------



## Chriselle83

yeah... the gold isnt for me.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

.......................... lol nevermind all that


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i hope no one qoutes last post lol


----------



## SmilingElephant

Well Adora since i'll be transitioning soon...i'm gonna need to stock *UP* on some juice bc my newgrowth behaves so well as long as i have it!!...S Curl and Eco Styler gel...the big guns


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Well Adora since i'll be transitioning soon...i'm gonna need to stock *UP* on some juice bc my newgrowth behaves so well as long as i have it!!...S Curl and Eco Styler gel...the big guns


 

smilingE you crack me up. yes your need more as your hair grows, i cant wait to be the long haired blk girl at work lol o/T

 i dont know why i never asked you this before but, is your hair straight most of the time?


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> smilingE you crack me up. yes your need more as your hair grows,* i cant wait to be the long haired blk girl at work lol o/T....(You Are!)
> *
> i dont know why i never asked you this before but, is your hair straight most of the time?



Yes its usually straight unless i'm wearing braidouts or if i wet bun for a while my waves start poppin...but i have to much bone strait ends to do a wash and go....i haven't tried it but i don't think it'll look right


----------



## Liege4421

Adora...you may have already answered this (I'm sorry)...how many times do you juice a day?  Twice?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Liege4421 said:


> Adora...you may have already answered this (I'm sorry)...how many times do you juice a day? Twice?


 

sometime once

somtimes twice,

sometime 3-4  times a day just becuase.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^^^^^^^ some days i dont juice at all


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Yes its usually straight unless i'm wearing braidouts or if i wet bun for a while my waves start poppin...but i have to much bone strait ends to do a wash and go....i haven't tried it but i don't think it'll look right


 



ok ok ok ok i have to ask. how do you get it straigter, on my next texlax im going to leave it on longer so it can be straighter, 


if yall could only see the way im typing this lol lol.


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok ok ok ok i have to ask. how do you get it straigter, on my next texlax im going to leave it on longer so it can be straighter,



Yeah you might need to leave it on your hair about 15 minutes to get it straighter bc you started from natural....usually the maximum time on the relaxer instruction is for 20 minutes...or is it 15?? I don't read the papers no more but when i used to it was like 20-25 minutes...but thats when i was relaxing bone strait.



> if yall could only see the way im typing this lol lol.



I don't even wanna know....


----------



## SmilingElephant

^^^When i wear my hair straight on other days i blowdry straight and then flat iron with heat protectant^^^

Another reason i'm transitioning to natural...i want long uniform hair that does the same thing altogether...like i can wet my hair and put gel in it to wear my waves...but then my ends...4 inches of them....jus lay limp unless i roll them....so annoying....and i like the feeling of my newgrowth....its so...teddy bear soft


----------



## I Am So Blessed

SmilingElephant said:


> Yeah you might need to leave it on your hair about 15 minutes to get it straighter bc you started from natural....usually the maximum time on the relaxer instruction is for 20 minutes...or is it 15?? I don't read the papers no more but when i used to it was like 20-25 minutes...but thats when i was relaxing bone strait.
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't even wanna know*....


 

 im all slow and whatnot over here, like blaahh blahhhhh, yaaaaa lol lol  looking like ............im just bored ok.......


slowwwwwwwwww motionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, im have issues today, and its the time of the month tooo. 


somebody needs to come knock on my door and drag me outside. lol foreal.....



most of us have at least one of these days a month right lol


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I just tried Long Aide activator gel. I LOOOOOOOOOve how soft my hair is even in gelled down twists. I can't even stop touching my hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant

AdoraAdora24 said:


> im all slow and whatnot over here, like blaahh blahhhhh, yaaaaa lol lol  looking like ............im just bored ok.......
> 
> 
> slowwwwwwwwww motionnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn, im have issues today, and its the time of the month tooo.
> 
> 
> somebody needs to come knock on my door and drag me outside. lol foreal.....
> 
> 
> 
> most of us have at least one of these days a month right lol



I'm having the SAAAAAMMMME thing right now girl!!! We on code Dracula!!


----------



## BostonMaria

Juiced last night
drip drip
First I sprayed my very matted up/tangled hair (don't ask) with the S-curl and added some water. My hair detangled right away and I put it in two braided ponytails.  This morning I took the braids out, wet my hair, applied conditioner + care free curl and put my hair in a ponytail. My hair feels awesome, very moisturized and my curls are just poppin.  I don't know if its spring or I'm just tired of flatironing my hair, but I have no desire to do anything to my hair except put it in a bun or ponytail.


----------



## MsButterfli

So here I am at work and tempted to go buy some juice for my desk lol. I don't wanna turn into dude from Hollywood Shuffle n my hair shrivels up to a Brillo pad lol. Damn sham I gotta access the site from my iPhone cuz they blocked it at work. But how's everyone doin?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> yea, its itching right now. it itches 90% of time, i think the 10% when its not itching is when im acturally washing it. but after teh wash, here comes the itch  3mins later, and then all night untill im sleep. lol my hair grows and growss!! i honestly dont think i get an inch a month , but i come close to it



Hmmm Adora I was wondering :scratchch if you went swimming and had chlorine in your hair would you use shampoo?  I'm trying your method of only using conditioners but I think I would want some shampoo just in case...not like i actually go swimming...EVER 

SN: the spelling in your siggy .. youre still not *ashy* at all!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok so I called him today at work *so the pic of the S-curl would pop up on his cell phone *and he fell out laughing. He was like you have really lost your mind over this jheri curl juice.  He didn't confess to moving the juice, he just said lets call a truce, so I guess I will have to leave it at that. I still think he did it though



*So did it look kind of like this on his cell phone???  Yes I admit I was bored just now so I saved the juice to a contact on my iphone and then I called my iphone and made it take a picture of itself... Mmmmhmmm technology these days *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsButterfli said:


> So here I am at work and tempted to go buy some juice for my desk lol. I don't wanna turn into dude from Hollywood Shuffle n my hair shrivels up to a Brillo pad lol. Damn sham I gotta access the site from my iPhone cuz they blocked it at work. But how's everyone doin?



Why did they block this site?  Yeah go ahead and get an exclusive juice for the office...gotta be prepared! Say NO to the brillo pads


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BostonMaria said:


> Juiced last night
> drip drip
> First I sprayed my very matted up/tangled hair (don't ask) with the S-curl and added some water. My hair detangled right away and I put it in two braided ponytails.  This morning I took the braids out, wet my hair, applied conditioner + care free curl and put my hair in a ponytail. My hair feels awesome, very moisturized and my curls are just poppin.  *I don't know if its spring or I'm just tired of flatironing my hair, but I have no desire to do anything to my hair except put it in a bun or ponytail.*



 Aint that the truth!!!


----------



## MsButterfli

Lolol I'm laughun so hard now while ordering my food lol


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Hey Everybody! I juiced with my wash and go this morning. Probably gonna juice again sometime this evening and baggy. Sorry I have been so quiet lately, just trying to stay focused on this school work.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

DDTexlaxed said:


> I just tried Long Aide activator gel. I LOOOOOOOOOve how soft my hair is even in gelled down twists. I can't even stop touching my hair.



I'm lovin' the Long Aid activator gel, too. My hair stays moist!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsButterfli said:


> Lolol I'm laughun so hard now while ordering my food lol



 What post were u laughing at?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> ^^^When i wear my hair straight on other days i blowdry straight and then flat iron with heat protectant^^^
> 
> Another reason i'm transitioning to natural...i want long uniform hair that does the same thing altogether...like i can wet my hair and put gel in it to wear my waves...*but then my ends...4 inches of them....jus lay limp unless i roll them....so annoying...*.and i like the feeling of my newgrowth....its so...teddy bear soft



Dont you hate that! I cant stand it...I hate that part of my hair  How far into your transition are you? I'm exactly 10 months today!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

DDTexlaxed said:


> I just tried Long Aide activator gel. I LOOOOOOOOOve how soft my hair is even in gelled down twists. I can't even stop touching my hair.


 
D, why did you come in here with a review like that? I'm trying to go homemade juice. But these gels are calling out to me...


----------



## jshor09

I been juicing my hair.


----------



## Firstborn2

MsButterfli said:


> So here I am at work and tempted to go buy some juice for my desk lol. I don't wanna turn into dude from Hollywood Shuffle n my hair shrivels up to a Brillo pad lol. Damn sham I gotta access the site from my iPhone cuz they blocked it at work. But how's everyone doin?


 
Girl you better get with the program  I think half of us have an @ work stash, right DSylla


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *So did it look kind of like this on his cell phone???  Yes I admit I was bored just now so I saved the juice to a contact on my iphone and then I called my iphone and made it take a picture of itself... Mmmmhmmm technology these days *


 

Yup, lol


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm lovin' the Long Aid activator gel, too. My hair stays moist!


 

Ok it's a wrap, I'll have to try this and the right on and the s-curl gel...why do yall do this to me..


----------



## Firstborn2

Jkelly0204 said:


> I been juicing my hair.


 
girl give us more detail then that, we are nosey


----------



## so1913

Hmmm...I think I may like the WN better than CFCG...


----------



## My Friend

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'm lovin' the Long Aid activator gel, too. My hair stays moist!


 


I bought it today. I can't wait to use it. First I'm going to attempt a braid out that BMP so kindly walked me through


----------



## I Am So Blessed

wow, i didnt juice today,


----------



## BostonMaria

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow, i didnt juice today,



BLASPHEMY!!! 

I sprayed some s-curl and then applied my homemade aloe vera gel in my daughters hair. Her hair looked very pretty. You can add dirt to her hair and it would come out beautiful, she's very lucky like that LOL My son's hair (he's 18) was a HAM this morning. He needs a haircut in the worst way. He has no idea what s-curl is so I sprayed his hair and fixed his hair up (I think he's a 2b) and he was all happy. He doesn't even know what a jheri curl is so I'm safe from his wrath till he does ahahaha


----------



## PrincessLinzz

I co-washed, moussed and juiced today. Can I say since I have been juicing I see NO BROKEN ends in the sink... HOLLA @ ME JHERI!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

BostonMaria said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!
> 
> I sprayed some s-curl and then applied my homemade aloe vera gel in my daughters hair. Her hair looked very pretty. You can add dirt to her hair and it would come out beautiful, she's very lucky like that LOL My son's hair (he's 18) was a HAM this morning. He needs a haircut in the worst way. He has no idea what s-curl is so I sprayed his hair and fixed his hair up (I think he's a 2b) and he was all happy. He doesn't even know what a jheri curl is so I'm safe from his wrath till he does ahahaha


 

this is awesome BostonMaria, just fricken awesome. im about to get my juice on too.  i just woke up from a dream that i had straight hair lol. seriously lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

PrincessLinzz said:


> I co-washed, moussed and juiced today. Can I say since I have been juicing I see NO BROKEN ends in the sink... HOLLA @ ME JHERI!!


 

i never in my life saw lil broken hairs while using juice, never once!


----------



## MsButterfli

Chelz said:


> What post were u laughing at?



Lol the iPhone caller id pic of the juice lol


----------



## PrincessLinzz

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i never in my life saw lil broken hairs while using juice, never once!



I KNOW AND I LOVE IT!! MY ENDS WERE SUFFERING AND IN THE SINK...NOW NO MORE!

THANK YOU JHERI GODS!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

I smell like SCurl juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok it's a wrap, I'll have to try this and the right on and the s-curl gel...why do yall do this to me..



Ahahahha  I knew you'd try it!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

I am loving the juice...sprtiz and go!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4

LADIES:when are you using the heat cap, When you JUICE or when you DEEP CONDITION?

Thanks for clearing up my CONFusION.


----------



## nicey

I think I juiced like 3 or 4 times today!  I better stop before I get all soppy! That's it I'm done...at least for the day.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow, i didnt juice today,




*Bad Bad Adora!  
*

:sandm: :whipped:


*Go get the juice oke: Now! 

And Adora still on her computer like   *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mahalialee4 said:


> LADIES:when are you using the heat cap, When you JUICE or when you DEEP CONDITION?
> 
> Thanks for clearing up my CONFusION.



When they deep condition


----------



## Firstborn2

Mahalialee4 said:


> LADIES:when are you using the heat cap, When you JUICE or when you DEEP CONDITION?
> 
> Thanks for clearing up my CONFusION.


 
I use mine during DC


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsButterfli said:


> Lol the iPhone caller id pic of the juice lol





I know, I'm just so silly...but I bet you cant figure out how to do that with your iphone! lol


----------



## OhSoOthentik

So I was standing around downtown today (with my wash and go like in my siggy). Some guy comes up and is like "Hey Soul Sister". People's reactions to natural curly hair cracks me up sometimes.

Oh also realized today that my "special friend" doesn't like touching my hair while the juice is still wet. Oh well, he better get used to it


----------



## My Friend

Mahalialee4 said:


> LADIES:when are you using the heat cap, When you JUICE or when you DEEP CONDITION?
> 
> Thanks for clearing up my CONFusION.


 

When I DC on dry hair.


----------



## Firstborn2

PrincessLinzz said:


> I co-washed, moussed and juiced today. Can I say since I have been juicing I see NO BROKEN ends in the sink... *HOLLA @ ME JHERI*!!


 
this is too funny


----------



## Firstborn2

nicey said:


> I think I juiced like 3 or 4 times today! I better stop before I get all soppy! That's it I'm done...at least for the day.


 
Juice it girl juice it...To be honest I think I've juiced about 3x myself today and I'm not finish, I'm going to do it again before I go to bed. It was extremely windy today, so I had to up my intake.


----------



## Bluetopia

Adora thank you so much for this challenge!! 

I have a ton of Scurl, Wave Nouveau, rosewater & glycerin and Taliah Waajid in my walk in closet that I gave up on this past Winter when my hair started to reject glycerin products.

But thanks to this thread (and the warmer weather) I pulled those bad boys out and have been in moisture heaven the last two weeks.

Funny enough tho....I overdid it a bit 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=459438

regardless tho..thank you for being a catalyst in helping me figure out what it would take to finally get over my brittle hair slump. Now that I've gone to both extremes I can finally tweak my regimen to get my protein/moisture balance game on lock


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ahahahha  I knew you'd try it!


 
I'm only going to take $20 and no credit cards into the BSS tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mahalialee4 said:


> LADIES:when are you using the heat cap, When you JUICE or when you DEEP CONDITION?
> 
> Thanks for clearing up my CONFusION.


 
DC's only


----------



## My Friend

OhSoOthentik said:


> So I was standing around downtown today (with my wash and go like in my siggy). Some guy comes up and is like* "Hey Soul Sister".* People's reactions to natural curly hair cracks me up sometimes.
> 
> Oh also realized today that my "special friend" doesn't like touching my hair while the juice is still wet. Oh well, he better get used to it


 

I get that too. Sometime's I answer "Nothing My Brother" but since reading things on the board, I think I'm going to add" *Gettin Ready* *for the Revolution"* :afro2:


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> So I was standing around downtown today (with my wash and go like in my siggy). Some guy comes up and is like "Hey Soul Sister". People's reactions to natural curly hair cracks me up sometimes.
> 
> *Oh also realized today that my "special friend" doesn't like touching my hair while the juice is still wet. Oh well, he better get used to it*


 
Why? Tell him it's just jheri curl juice. Let me shut up, I have my own issues right now.


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm only going to take $20 and no credit cards into the BSS tomorrow. Wish me luck.


 

Girl, I went to Walgreens today looking for the Ecostyler Gel....well I came out with Long Aid Gel, $26 dollars in hair clips, pins, and other hair decor (they were in the clearance basket, so I had to stock up) Care Free Curl Gold, Fantasia Gel, and some Burts Bee's (Clearance basket) Oh yeah.....they dont carry Ecostyler Gel


----------



## OhSoOthentik

My Friend said:


> I get that too. Sometime's I answer "Nothing My Brother" but since reading things on the board, I think I'm going to add" *Gettin Ready* *for the Revolution"* :afro2:



 Actually when he approached me I was on the cell phone and I get so annoyed when people talk to me when they see I am already on a phone conversation so I shot him the stank face, shook my head and walked away.



Firstborn2 said:


> Why? Tell him it's just jheri curl juice. Let me shut up, I have my own issues right now.



Oh he knows it's the juice. I just bought a bottle when he took me on my wal mart run last week.  When it dries he loves running his hands through it.


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> I get that too. Sometime's I answer "Nothing My Brother" but since reading things on the board, I think I'm going to add" *Gettin Ready* *for the Revolution"* :afro2:


 

MyFriend where have you been girlfriend? We miss you in this thread .


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> MyFriend where have you been girlfriend? We miss you in this thread .


 

Hey Firstborn, Girl I read a post and the next thing I know my butt at Sally's, Walgreens, The grocery sto, BSS, etc So I've been trying to read the thread at night, cause all the sto's closed


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Dont you hate that! I cant stand it...I hate that part of my hair  *How far into your transition are you?* I'm exactly 10 months today!!!




I'm only 5 weeks post right now....everybody is like...why don't you start now Elephant and send that box or relaxer to Adora!!...so i think i'm gonna try to do a 6 month stretch....but i'm not so sure if i'm ready right now????erplexed

I'm so scared!!

I did juice today...my newgrowth...hey i actually took time to notice what my newgrowth feels like when the S-curl dries....it feels like baby hair!!!

I'm happy to also announce that the majority of my weight gain was water weight....but i'm still bootylicious!!!<----pulled that out tha clawzit!!


----------



## BostonMaria

Adora are you going to relax your hair bone straight?

In other news... Its 11:30pm, just jumped out of bed and spritz my herr with s-curl. I don't necessarily like the smell, don't hate it either. I'm in two ponytails. My daughter said I look like the Wendy's doll, except my hair isn't red and I have no freckles LOL



SmilingElephant said:


> I'm only 5 weeks post right now....everybody is like...*why don't you start now Elephant and send that box or relaxer to Adora*!!...so i think i'm gonna try to do a 6 month stretch....but i'm not so sure if i'm ready right now????
> 
> I'm so scared!!
> 
> I did juice today...my newgrowth...hey i actually took time to notice what my newgrowth feels like when the S-curl dries....it feels like baby hair!!!



Actually I was the one that said that LMAO


----------



## SmilingElephant

BostonMaria said:


> Adora are you going to relax your hair bone straight?
> 
> In other news... Its 11:30pm, just jumped out of bed and spritz my herr with s-curl. I don't necessarily like the smell, don't hate it either. I'm in two ponytails. My daughter said I look like the Wendy's doll, except my hair isn't red and I have no freckles LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually I was the one that said that LMAO*



LOL!!! YOOOOUUUUUUU....*Elephant squints eyes at Boston*

I think i'm gonna go ahead and just start my transitioning...even though i wanted to wait a little longer so i could have my gameplan down about styling and what not...but i guess i can learn along the way....i'm 5 weeks post right now tho....i'm a baby transitioner


----------



## OhSoOthentik

How many products does one have to have to be considered a product junkie? I ask because one of my girlfriends stopped by my place for the first time. When she went in my bathroom she says, "OMG look at all these hair products". I didn't think I had a lot compared to what i hear some of the Ladies on here say they have. What do you all think? Do I need to scale back a bit?


----------



## BostonMaria

Yeah!!! You can do it!
Many of us have transitioned and can guide you.  I transitioned for 10 months, but you don't have to do a BC. I cut my hair down to NL in 2007 and 12 months later I was APL. So even if you do decide along the way to just cut it, you'll be fine because your hair will grow. Plus you got da juice.

Before I forget, just wanted to add that I was worried about my hair shedding with this challenge. Amazingly enough my hair is just fine and I hardly have any hair in my comb.


----------



## SmilingElephant

OhSoOthentik said:


> How many products does one have to have to be considered a product junkie? I ask because one of my girlfriends stopped by my place for the first time. When she went in my bathroom she says, "OMG look at all these hair products". I didn't think I had a lot compared to what i hear some of the Ladies on here say they have. What do you all think? Do I need to scale back a bit?



Your collection looks kinda like mine...i have so many conditioners and shampoos.....BUT its bad if the bottles have been sitting there for 3 months....for me, at least...untouched yet half-empty...if that even made sense...where's my girl Enyo??

I'm having a 'Quel moment!!


----------



## Firstborn2

BostonMaria said:


> Yeah!!! You can do it!
> Many of us have transitioned and can guide you. I transitioned for 10 months, but you don't have to do a BC. I cut my hair down to NL in 2007 and 12 months later I was APL. So even if you do decide along the way to just cut it, you'll be fine because your hair will grow. Plus you got da juice.
> 
> Before I forget, just wanted to add that I was worried about my hair shedding with this challenge. Amazingly enough my hair is just fine and I hardly have any hair in my comb.


 
That's good BostonMaria, how many times a day are you juicing?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

About to juice again and go to bed. Night Night Y'all. Check ya later!


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> How many products does one have to have to be considered a product junkie? I ask because one of my girlfriends stopped by my place for the first time. When she went in my bathroom she says, "OMG look at all these hair products". I didn't think I had a lot compared to what i hear some of the Ladies on here say they have. What do you all think? Do I need to scale back a bit?


 
Ohso long as you are reppin  The Juice in the front row go ahead with yo PJism


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Ohso long as you are reppin  The Juice in the front row go ahead with yo PJism





OMG, I am weak. That's too funny. You see I got the huge 32 oz and a regular bottle too


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Hey Firstborn, Girl I read a post and the next thing I know my butt at Sally's, Walgreens, The grocery sto, BSS, etc So I've been trying to read the thread at night, cause all the sto's closed


 
Oh ok I feel you.


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> OMG, I am weak. That's too funny. You see I got the huge 32 oz and a regular bottle too


 
Yup, I was like look at Ohso, making sure da juice right in front. Big and small, I'm so proud of you,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> So I was standing around downtown today (with my wash and go like in my siggy). Some guy comes up and is like *"Hey Soul Sister"*. People's reactions to natural curly hair cracks me up sometimes.
> 
> Oh also realized today that my "special friend" doesn't like touching my hair while the juice is still wet. Oh well, he better get used to it



Lol idk why that reminded me of this song...Heyyyyy soullll sistah 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT3zCj3F1d4


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Lol idk why that reminded me of this song...Heyyyyy soullll sistah
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT3zCj3F1d4




That's cute. He was actually singing it to the tune of Lady Marmalade. "HEy Sister go sister, soul sister, go sister"


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup, I was like look at Ohso, making sure da juice right in front. Big and small, I'm so proud of you,




Definitely have to keep the juice out front. I use it too much to be digging around the other crap looking for it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup, I was like look at Ohso, making sure da juice right in front. *Big and small*, I'm so proud of you,



Okay??! OhSo aint playin around not one bit! High 5 through the screen on dat one!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Actually when he approached me I was on the cell phone and I get so annoyed when people talk to me when they see I am already on a phone conversation *so I shot him the stank face*, shook my head and walked away.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh he knows it's the juice. I just bought a bottle when he took me on my wal mart run last week.  When it dries he loves running his hands through it.



  
*The stank face!*


----------



## song_of_serenity

Second day hair and still juicin!   Will probably cowash tomorrow and rock some afro puff tails. I've been waiting till FOREVER to do that!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> LOL!!! YOOOOUUUUUUU....*Elephant squints eyes at Boston*
> 
> I think i'm gonna go ahead and just start my transitioning...even though i wanted to wait a little longer so i could have my gameplan down about styling and what not...but i guess i can learn along the way....i'm 5 weeks post right now tho....i'm a baby transitioner



Awww...baby transitioner...I think its well worth it though even if it takes a long time to grow out the new hair  And dont be scared cause right now there is nothing to be afraid of. Once you make it to 10 months with relaxed ends and a curly fro then maybe you can be afraid  But forreal dont worry though, I'm here for you ,transitioning buddy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> How many products does one have to have to be considered a product junkie? I ask because one of my girlfriends stopped by my place for the first time. When she went in my bathroom she says, "OMG look at all these hair products". I didn't think I had a lot compared to what i hear some of the Ladies on here say they have. What do you all think? Do I need to scale back a bit?



Not at all! You dont even have that much. I'm sure there are some product junkie videos on youtube that would show her otherwise


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Awww...baby transitioner...I think its well worth it though even if it takes a long time to grow out the new hair  And dont be scared cause right now there is nothing to be afraid of. Once you make it to 10 months with relaxed ends and a curly fro then maybe you can be afraid  But forreal dont worry though, I'm here for you ,transitioning buddy



Awww...thanx Chelz...its weird that that's your name...that's what i call my sister...and she's natural too!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ummmmm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVtv596Xovs&NR=1


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

OhSoOthentik said:


> How many products does one have to have to be considered a product junkie? I ask because one of my girlfriends stopped by my place for the first time. When she went in my bathroom she says, "OMG look at all these hair products". I didn't think I had a lot compared to what i hear some of the Ladies on here say they have. What do you all think? Do I need to scale back a bit?



No...you need to get more....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ummmmm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVtv596Xovs&NR=1



I saw your comment on this one too 

But ummmm dont make your hair that straight Adora 
And it looks kinda choppy to me...not nice and blunt like yours, IMO. Let me go finish watching it...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> I saw your comment on this one too
> 
> But ummmm dont make your hair that straight Adora
> And it looks kinda choppy to me...not nice and blunt like yours, IMO. Let me go finish watching it...


 

thanks chelz, but her hair is soo nice lol. look at this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh0b-gj5FBc&feature=related


her hair looks better here, i think she flat ironed it too flat in the last link i posted


----------



## Anna9764

I am sooo in!!!! I been thinking this recently myself! Incredible moisture and protection from so much dry breakage etc. It's ooon an poppin !! lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

anna9764 you all late lol...... j/k

you on the list, welcome!!!!!! we'd love to have you


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Well in that deep conditioning video her hair looked like Halle Berry's from "Their Eyes Were Watching God"...lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

her hair is awesome


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanks chelz, but her hair is soo nice lol. look at this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh0b-gj5FBc&feature=related
> 
> 
> her hair looks better here, i think she flat ironed it too flat in the last link i posted


 
Ok I just sub'd cuz her hair is amazing...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Well in that deep conditioning video her hair looked like Halle Berry's from "Their Eyes Were Watching God"...lol


 

hey your right, dam i want to,

but i shall not covet


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ok why am i watching "Their Eyes Were Watching God"... 

help meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora, did you answer the question already, how straight are you planning to go with your next relaxer?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ok why am i watching "Their Eyes Were Watching God"...
> 
> help meeeeeeeeeee



Lol Adora! I got you watching that movie and looking at Halle's hair


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora, did you answer the question already, how straight are you planning to go with your next relaxer?


 

umm i dont know, i left it on for 11mins last time, so this time will be about 14mins, so however that come out. it will be what it will be


----------



## afrikurl

DDTexlaxed said:


> I just tried Long Aide activator gel. I LOOOOOOOOOve how soft my hair is even in gelled down twists. I can't even stop touching my hair.


 
Yeah! another Long Aid lover


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> umm i dont know, i left it on for 11mins last time, so this time will be about 14mins, so however that come out. it will be what it will be


 

Oh ok, you will still have texture, I thought you were going for the bone straight look.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Lol Adora! I got you watching that movie and looking at Halle's hair


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh ok, you will still have texture, I thought you were going for the bone straight look.


 

nahhh, i dont like bone straight 


i like waves and curls. i cant even type happy today, im a lil down. 

i think i need to take a walk outside or something,


----------



## afrikurl

NappyRina said:


> I am such a huge PJ ..I seriously need rehab
> 
> Yall know I've been having decent success w/ my homemade juice (50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin) but NOOOOOO curiosity got the best of me! I kept wondering whether my homemade juice was giving me the best possible results so I went in the BSS today and purchased:
> 
> *S-curl No Drip Activator*
> *Care Free Gold Activator*
> *Worlds of Curls Comb Out Activator (Extra Dry)*
> *Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 Activator*
> *Long Aid Activator Gel (Extra Dry)*
> 
> along with some other non-juice related goodies
> 
> 
> *So far I CAN'T STAND the scent of the S-Curl & the Long Aid! These companies really could put in some minimal effort with some yummy fragrance oils - I MEAN COME ON! I can't say they stink per se but they smell like ..well just not pleasant  If I end up loving them I'll have to add some of my own fragrances ... so far I think the Hawaiian Silky smells the best out of the batch .. *
> 
> I still have *Softee Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry)* on my list b/c I could not find it today
> 
> WHAT IS WRONG WITH ME !!!!  *I'm secretly hoping none of them work so I can stick with my simple (cheaper) recipe!*


 Why didn't you smell them in the store? I be taking lids off sniffing stuff. the Long Aid does smell like old school activator. I guess they don't want to mess up the formulation. If you don't want it there are to juicy heads here that could use it.


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanks chelz, but her hair is soo nice lol. look at this one
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jh0b-gj5FBc&feature=related
> 
> 
> her hair looks better here, i think she flat ironed it too flat in the last link i posted


 

I like this look better. When are you going to do a ytube vid?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> I like this look better. When are you going to do a ytube vid?


 

lol when my hair gets long like taht


----------



## My Friend

Anna9764 said:


> I am sooo in!!!! I been thinking this recently myself! Incredible moisture and protection from so much dry breakage etc. It's ooon an poppin !! lol


 

and    you need to catch up  *Double Duty* *Juicin For You*


----------



## afrikurl

OhSoOthentik said:


> How many products does one have to have to be considered a product junkie? I ask because one of my girlfriends stopped by my place for the first time. When she went in my bathroom she says, "OMG look at all these hair products". I didn't think I had a lot compared to what i hear some of the Ladies on here say they have. What do you all think? Do I need to scale back a bit?


 Is that everything?if so I don't think it's that bad. I have stuff under the sink, in the closet and in one of the kitchen cabinets. I honestly am on a mission to use everything up and stick to the basics .. the only product I bought is the past 4-5 months was my juice and that was because I ran out.


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> Lol idk why that reminded me of this song...Heyyyyy soullll sistah
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hT3zCj3F1d4


 it reminded me of one of my jams back in college
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT2gINJjdj0


----------



## JuiceMobsta

I like the thickness of this girl hair in the end of the video..and the bangs too shes transitioning also

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMN2zPKVK0w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8HLGso-CUo&feature=channel

Have yall checked out these ladies? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2HY53NfXoM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4PP8d3lMcE&feature=channel 
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=TheMakeupvirgin#p/u/8/fzH1EwyplvQ
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=TheMakeupvirgin#p/u/21/4o_gcv1gkSU


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Awww...thanx Chelz...its weird that that's your name...that's what i call my sister...and she's natural too!



Awww how cute. I bet you cant guess what my whole name is... lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


>


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> nahhh, i dont like bone straight
> 
> 
> i like waves and curls.* i cant even type happy today, im a lil down.
> 
> i think i need to take a walk outside or something,*





Why???


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> and    you need to catch up  *Double Duty* *Juicin For You*



I missed seeing your welcome posts! They are soo cute


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


>


 

lol............


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> it reminded me of one of my jams back in college
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vT2gINJjdj0


 

Ohhhh I like this, right here


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> nahhh, i dont like bone straight
> 
> 
> i like waves and curls. i cant even type happy today, im a lil down.
> 
> i think i need to take a walk outside or something,


 
I can tell you ain't your normal self today...Whatever's bugging you, it will past, try not to stress over it to much.


----------



## MsButterfli

welllllll now that ive

1. caught up
2. juiced
3. wiped down my damn shoulders and computer chair from said juice...

*In Wendy Williams voice* HOW YALL DURRRRRRRRRRRIN lol


----------



## Liege4421

for Adora...have a better day.  I exercise when I'm feeling low...maybe that will help?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Liege4421 said:


> for Adora...have a better day. I exercise when I'm feeling low...maybe that will help?


 
@ the thought of exercise

and: i can tell from the looks of your siggy


----------



## I Am So Blessed

^^^ nice, but i cant do taht right now lol


----------



## Firstborn2

I just cowashed and I'm juicing as I typed this....I wasn't going to cowash tonight, but once I hopped in the shower I couldn't help myself,lol...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

I mixed 2 of the ORS Replenishin paks with some ApHogee 2min reconstructor and I'm Dcing on slightly damp hair


----------



## DarkChyld

I did a beer rinse today with a Heineken. It was an old beer that had been in the fridge a while so perhaps that's why my hair felt straw like. I've juiced like 4 times today. I want to juice before bed but alas, I don't want to mess with the pillow case.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Today we have sand storm but I am still juicey I have my baggy over my juicy, with stocken cap and wig so the sand will not affect my juicying. 
Tonight is my cowash night we will see how that goes I will be using the tea rinse will update later. 
Thanks for the info firstborn I did a lot of reading about using the tea so I am game on using it. I will try the peppermint and white tea mix see how that goes.
What amazes me is the more I read on LHCF the more I learn about so much natural stuff and I have it right infront my eyes.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

OhSoOthentik said:


> How many products does one have to have to be considered a product junkie? I ask because one of my girlfriends stopped by my place for the first time. When she went in my bathroom she says, "OMG look at all these hair products". I didn't think I had a lot compared to what i hear some of the Ladies on here say they have. What do you all think? Do I need to scale back a bit?


 
I am a PJ I buy the products when I read a lot of revues where people say it work I am still trying out things so I guest that is why I buy so much and when I have to make space I give away and buy more then I catch myself buying what I gave away because I read where it work  so good for something else LOL. Plus all these different challenges I buy enough to last me through them so I do not run out. One day I know I will scale back but not now I am still in the learning phase. I just order the Mega Tex and OCT so I can start that challenge OMG .....HHG


----------



## jry2lnghair

Posting my starting pic's.  I washed & DC my hair on Monday & put it up a few knots and forgot to take pic before doing so.  Today since it will be over 80 degrees I decide I will wear my own hair out instead of putting on my wig.  I remember to take a few pics...so here they're.  

BTW, I'm juicing everyday.


----------



## CocoGlow

afrikurl said:


> Why didn't you smell them in the store? I be taking lids off sniffing stuff. the Long Aid does smell like old school activator. I guess they don't want to mess up the formulation. If you don't want it there are to juicy heads here that could use it.



I usually smell things in the store b/c I have a sensitive nose.. BUT the PJ in me just grabbed all the juice I recognized from this thread and rushed to the cashier before I could talk myself out of it LOL!! 

I used the LongAid Curl Activator Gel yesterday after a wash n go and my hair felt soooo soft .. it still feels nice today! I hated the scent but it's gone now .. i think I will add some fragrance/essential oils to it so I can endure it while it's drying in my hair... I do LOVE how my hair feels

I still have to try out some of the other juices I bought.. I noticed that the Softee Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair) has very similar ingredients to the Long Aid .. the formulas are not the same but I wonder it they work similar .. I've heard the Softee smells good but that's subjective so I'll have to see for myself .. I could not find the Softee yesterday so I'm still on the hunt 

*Long Aid Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair)* 
Water (Aqua), *Glycerin, Triethanolamine*, Carbomer 940, *Oleth-20*, Methylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin, Disodium EDTA, *Hydrolyzed Collagen*, Panthenol, *Aloe Vera* Powder (Aloe Barbadensis), Fragrance (Parfum), Ext. Violet 2 (CI 60730)

*Softee Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair)*
Water , *Glycerin *, *Hydrolized Collagen , Aloe Barbadensis Gel , Oleth-20 , Triethanolamine* , Propylene Glycol , Methylparaben , Diazolidinyl Urea , Fragrance , Ext D & C Violet #2

*Anybody have experience with the Softee?*


----------



## My Friend

jry2lnghair said:


> Posting my starting pic's. I washed & DC my hair on Monday & put it up a few knots and forgot to take pic before doing so. Today since it will be over 80 degrees I decide I will wear my own hair out instead of putting on my wig. I remember to take a few pics...so here they're.
> 
> BTW, I'm juicing everyday.


 

Love the hair and the texture.  Off to stalk your fotki


----------



## My Friend

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I am a PJ I buy the products when I read a lot of revues where people say it work I am still trying out things so I guest that is why I buy so much and when I have to make space I give away and buy more then I catch myself buying what I gave away because I read where it work so good for something else LOL. Plus all these different challenges I buy enough to last me through them so I do not run out. One day I know I will scale back but not now I am still in the learning phase. I* just order the Mega Tex and OCT* so I can start that challenge OMG .....HHG


 

I thought they were the same thing?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> *The stank face!*



*YES, THAT'S THE FACE RIGHT THERE!!!!!*



Chelz said:


> Not at all! You dont even have that much. I'm sure there are some product junkie videos on youtube that would show her otherwise



Good Idea. I am gonna look for some.



AdoraAdora24 said:


> ummmmm http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVtv596Xovs&NR=1



She's cute but but very monotone which = boring for some people. Her hair is nice but I definitely like yours better, Adora.



MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> No...you need to get more....


I think so too. I want a shelf full of S Curl! Like Adora's CFCG shelf in her bathroom.



afrikurl said:


> Is that everything?if so I don't think it's that bad. I have stuff under the sink, in the closet and in one of the kitchen cabinets. I honestly am on a mission to use everything up and stick to the basics .. the only product I bought is the past 4-5 months was my juice and that was because I ran out.



No, but that's all she could see in plain view. I have some stuff in the shower (mostly shampoo's maybe 6-7 bottles) , some stuff in the medicine cabinet, and also a few hair toys and some items in my armoire in my bedroom. Oh and some stuff in my closet. I still don't think I am as bad with the PJism as some people.


----------



## yaya24

I'm still on this!
I juice at night and in the AM.. Started mixing my cfgc with kemi oyl (Trying to get rid of this)..

Yesterday I prepood w/ wheat germ oil= a cheapie con.. then washed my cornrows with ORS aloe and then did a quick condition with mane and tail while in the shower.

My hair is moisturized


----------



## BostonMaria

Firstborn2 said:


> That's good BostonMaria, how many times a day are you juicing?



2x a day - once in the morning before heading out. Again at night when I'm ready for bed & putting my hair in a protective style.

Today I co-washed, applied the CFC and decided to use avocado butter instead of gel. I love the feeling of the butter on my hair, especially once my hair dries.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

Adora - do you mix your ORS with cholesterol and Aphogee 2 or only use the Aphogee 2 sometimes?  I am about to go out and buy some Aphoghee!!


----------



## aquafinawetwet

can i join the challenge
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



again!


----------



## otegwu

i want to start juicing, im in a weave at the moment  when  I take down and relax i will for sure be on this


----------



## Firstborn2

aquafinawetwet said:


> can i join the challenge again!


 
Yup.... ahem *ATTENTION...ATTENTION Ms. Aquafina *has joined The Juice.welcome my dear AGAIN


----------



## Firstborn2

otegwu said:


> i want to start juicing, im in a weave at the moment  when I take down and relax i will for sure be on this


 
You can Juice while in a weave just use an applicator bottle and hit the roots.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Awww how cute. *I bet you cant guess what my whole name is...* lol




MaryAnne???........


Hey everybody 

I juiced today after co-washing.

Thanx to me going on a personal no-buy-until-you-use-up-your-stash challenge....i have discovered a conditioner that is going to help me BIG TIME while i'm transitioning....Mane n Tail Texturizer conditioner...or even the regular Mane n Tail now that i think about it ...anyway...it really helps with detangling...so im pretty sure it will help me prevent really bad matting and dreading as i goerplexed...hopefully.


----------



## Firstborn2

DarkChyld said:


> I did a beer rinse today with a Heineken. It was an old beer that had been in the fridge a while so perhaps that's why my hair felt straw like. I've juiced like 4 times today. *I want to juice before bed but alas, I don't want to mess with the pillow case*.


 
Ok girl how much juice are you using. I juice every night before bed and I have yet to mess up a pillow case, I do wrap my hair up at night with a satin scarf but still. Remember this isn't the Jheri Curl Challenge it's just The Jheri Juice get your juice on....


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Today we have sand storm but I am still juicey I have my baggy over my juicy, with stocken cap and wig so the sand will not affect my juicying.
> Tonight is my cowash night we will see how that goes I will be using the tea rinse will update later.
> Thanks for the info firstborn I did a lot of reading about using the tea so I am game on using it. I will try the peppermint and white tea mix see how that goes.
> *What amazes me is the more I read on LHCF the more I learn about so much natural stuff and I have it right infront my eyes*.


 
I know right? My whole regimen use to be all natural until Adora introduced me to Juicing. But aside from that, my hair is responding better to the all natural switch.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> *MaryAnne???........
> *
> 
> Hey everybody
> 
> I juiced today after co-washing.
> 
> Thanx to me going on a personal no-buy-until-you-use-up-your-stash challenge....i have discovered a conditioner that is going to help me BIG TIME while i'm transitioning....Mane n Tail Texturizer conditioner...or even the regular Mane n Tail now that i think about it ...anyway...it really helps with detangling...so im pretty sure it will help me prevent really bad matting and dreading as i goerplexed...hopefully.



  

Is that your sisters name?  No mine is Chelsey 

Oh make sure you plait your hair or something after detangling because it WILL re-tangle... and Mane N Tail is the Bizness


----------



## twinkletoes17

Been juicing for like a week now??? My hair is feeling soooo much better. I always juice before I go to bed and then toss my hair in a high bun. When I wake up, my hair's bouncin' all over the place :bouncegre


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I know right? My whole regimen use to be all natural until Adora introduced me to Juicing. But aside from that, my hair is responding better to the all natural switch.



Heyy FirstBorn did you get the gels yet? I might have to try that Long Aid gel,, i think gels for culry/natural hair would be much better than this aloe vera gel that I have...It stiffens my hair by itself. The Pantene curls spray gel i have is not too bad,, i like it,, its reallll light for when you just want a lil slick back


----------



## nicey

OhSoOthentik said:


> How many products does one have to have to be considered a product junkie? I ask because one of my girlfriends stopped by my place for the first time. When she went in my bathroom she says, "OMG look at all these hair products". I didn't think I had a lot compared to what i hear some of the Ladies on here say they have. What do you all think? Do I need to scale back a bit?


 
Guuurl..that ain't nothing compared to my 2-1/2 to 3 boxes I got stacked up in my linen closet!  I think..as a matter of fact, I KNOW I got more products in that closet than towels! If it wasn't for me giving away a few items, I would have at least 4 boxes.  I could run a makeshift hair store out of my house.  I find myself going shopping in my own closet.  Hey, you never know what you mind find that could work now when it didn't at first.
LOL!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Heyy FirstBorn did you get the gels yet? I might have to try that Long Aid gel,, i think gels for culry/natural hair would be much better than this aloe vera gel that I have...It stiffens my hair by itself. The Pantene curls spray gel i have is not too bad,, i like it,, its reallll light for when you just want a lil slick back


 
Nope I haven't went yet, but it's still on the agenda. I get off early friday so I may go then. I'm confused as to which Long aid gel to get, I know they have a blue and a green, any suggestions ladies? The only way I use aloe vera gel is mixed with JBCO to lay down my edges.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> *Is that your sisters name?  No mine is Chelsey
> *
> Oh make sure you plait your hair or something after detangling because it WILL re-tangle... and Mane N Tail is the Bizness




That's my sister's name too...but with the a on the end instead of the y. lol

And thanks for the tip...i already know as soon as i reach that 8th week....i'm gonna need some serious encouragement...bc usually thats when the matting and stuff starts


----------



## BostonMaria

Chelz said:


> Heyy FirstBorn did you get the gels yet? I might have to try that Long Aid gel,, i think gels for culry/natural hair would be much better than this aloe vera gel that I have...It stiffens my hair by itself. The Pantene curls spray gel i have is not too bad,, i like it,, its reallll light for when you just want a lil slick back



I have aloe vera gel I bought from Whole Foods. I mix silk amino acid (1 teaspoon), and some guar gum to thicken it up. I pour it in a bottle with a pump and that lasts me a month.  Well unless my stepdaughter gets a hold of it, then it lasts me 2 weeks LOL


----------



## afrikurl

OhSoOthentik said:


> No, but that's all she could see in plain view. I have some stuff in the shower (mostly shampoo's maybe 6-7 bottles) , some stuff in the medicine cabinet, and also a few hair toys and some items in my armoire in my bedroom. Oh and some stuff in my closet. I still don't think I am as bad with the PJism as some people.


  You didn't disclose all that. Girl you know you a junkie. why you even ask?


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn2 said:


> Nope I haven't went yet, but it's still on the agenda. I get off early friday so I may go then. I'm confused as to which Long aid gel to get, I know they have a blue and a green, any suggestions ladies? The only way I use aloe vera gel is mixed with JBCO to lay down my edges.


 Green. It has EXTRA Glycerine!


----------



## gadgetdiva

I didn't get in on the challenge but I am LOVING the juice on my ends (apply at night, wrap hair in silk scarf and my ends feel great in the a.m. - throughout the day too)


----------



## My Friend

gadgetdiva said:


> I didn't get in on the challenge but I am LOVING the juice on my ends (apply at night, wrap hair in silk scarf and my ends feel great in the a.m. - throughout the day too)


 

gadgetdiva...Commee 2 Da Juicccee


----------



## Firstborn2

Get her MyFriend, get her....


----------



## mewzickmorena

afrikurl said:


> You didn't disclose all that. Girl you know you a junkie. why you even ask?



LMAO


----------



## OhSoOthentik

afrikurl said:


> You didn't disclose all that. Girl you know you a junkie. why you even ask?



 Well I was asking for several reasons. All she saw is what you all saw in the picture, which to me is not a lot (based on what I have heard from you ladies about your collections). Also when i posted that the forum was kind of slow, so it was just a question to keep things going.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Where is every one? I am sitting here deep conditioning my hair and about to look at my latest psychology assignment online. What's up everybody?


----------



## My Friend

Hey OhSo, 

What are you Dc'g with? Do you sit under a hood or have a heat cap? 

What do you have to do for your assignment?


----------



## My Friend

Does anyone know if we can request a certain smiley from the mods? We need one spraying the juice, sitting under the dryer, and one for makeup.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

I am DCing with some ORS, aphogee keratin 2 min, and some banana brulee all mixed together.  hoping that its a good mix


----------



## OhSoOthentik

My Friend said:


> Hey OhSo,
> 
> What are you Dc'g with? Do you sit under a hood or have a heat cap?
> 
> What do you have to do for your assignment?



I am DC'ing with Palmers Coconut Deep Conditioning Protein Pack. I clarified first with Tresemme clarifying shampoo.  I just have a plastic cap on with the towel wrapped around my head (Old School Erykah Badu Style ). I need to invest in a heat cap. Hmmm, maybe I will get one next week or order one online tonight. Any suggestions? I gave away my hooded dryer almost 2 years ago and now I am kicking myself for that. I also have some Algebra to work on too. 

My Psych assignment is to read about harm reduction and answer some questions in a thoughtful manner. Blah......


----------



## My Friend

OhSoOthentik said:


> I am DC'ing with Palmers Coconut Deep Conditioning Protein Pack. I clarified first with Tresemme clarifying shampoo. I just have a plastic cap on with the towel wrapped around my head (Old School Erykah Badu Style ). I need to invest in a heat cap. Hmmm, maybe I will get one next week or order one online tonight. Any suggestions? I gave away my hooded dryer almost 2 years ago and now I am kicking myself for that. I also have some Algebra to work on too.
> 
> My Psych assignment is to read about harm reduction and answer some questions in a thoughtful manner. Blah......


 

I bought the Gold n Hot Heat Cap $25 @ Sally's. Do you like the Tresemme better than baking soda? 

Ummmm..Harm Reduction = Do not touch a LHCF woman's hair. By doing so, you have reduced the possiblilty of you being harmed


----------



## Firstborn2

It was such a beautiful day today... I love spring!


----------



## My Friend

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> I am DCing with some ORS, aphogee keratin 2 min, and some banana brulee all mixed together. hoping that its a good mix


 

Tell me about the banana brulee....


----------



## OhSoOthentik

My Friend said:


> I bought the Gold n Hot Heat Cap $25 @ Sally's. Do you like the Tresemme better than baking soda?
> 
> Ummmm..*Harm Reduction = Do not touch a LHCF woman's hair*. By doing so, you have reduced the possiblilty of you being harmed



Aint that the truth @ the bolded statement. I have never actually tried clarifying with baking soda. I really only use baking soda for brushing my teeth. Also, today was my first time ever using a clarifying shampoo (go figure). It was ok. I am not a huge shampoo fan because it's usually so drying for me. I thought about flat ironing for a split second and I figured I should start off with completely clean hair because last time I flatironed I could see residue from gel in my hair. Still am not 100% sure if I am gonna flat iron or not.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> That's my sister's name too...but with the a on the end instead of the y. lol
> 
> And thanks for the tip...i already know as soon as i reach that 8th week....i'm gonna need some serious encouragement...bc usually thats when the matting and stuff starts




My spelling is better... <<<<Highlight that blank gap 

Girl get you some Mane N Tail detangling spray to go along with the conditioner...My hair has been pretty easy to detangle with that spray and the new growth is either NL or SL...moving right along! Just stay on top of the new growth at all times because if you let it get to you, it will. Theres been times when I was fed up with the tangles, but that was before the detanglin spray had been purchased. And also I think there are natural ways to make the new growth ease up a bit...coconut milk...lime juice...etc.  And stay away from shampoo!  Using conditioners only is reallyyyy helpful and you can avoid some of those drytangles


----------



## RockCreak

Hey ladies, what's good?  I'm about to find something to whip up so that I can dc tonite too!  I'm still holding down the juice!  I'm just thinking of what I want to try next.  CFCG gold is just ok!  I want something better.  I'm thinking of creating my own juice!  

My hair is starting to get picky!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Does anyone know if we can request a certain smiley from the mods? We need one spraying the juice, sitting under the dryer, and one for makeup.



Well...I tried...







 Close enough erplexed Spray words with your juice...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Hi ladies.....

I've been away for a couple of days and I want you to know that my hair is juicin


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz thoughs are cute smileys


----------



## Firstborn2

Hi Nice n Wavy, your siggy is gorgeous got all that juiced up hair in your face,lol


----------



## Coil Tresses

AdoraAdora24 said:


> _ hello fellow juicers!!!!! what do you guys think of starting a new thread for starting pictures?!!!!! please let me know what you think,
> 
> this thread is getting too long to keep up_



Sistah girl this thread is dumb *** long....Yeah I'm looking forward to a new one, I can't keep up with all of the important posts coming through. 

Yeah, I bought some more LA activator and Worlds Of Curls spray yesterday. I stay stocked up. I have on my double plastic caps right now, and I co-washed earlier so the bag is staying on. I LOVE JUICING!!!! I love taking my Nioxin daily too. I'm so happy for all of you lovely Sistahs up in here juicing. I don't know about yall, but I never knew my hair would curl up naturally with the juice until hearing Adora speak about it ((Thanks Sis!!)).


----------



## My Friend

Help....SSK's everywhere


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> Hi Nice n Wavy, your siggy is gorgeous got all that juiced up hair in your face,lol


Hey  girl....thank you


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Help....SSK's everywhere


 
My friend I didn't know you were natural?


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> My friend I didn't know you were natural?


 

Yes. I am a natural. I braided my hair yesterday in hopes of wearing a braidout tmrw and I have ssk at the ends of most of my braids, what should I do?


----------



## Coil Tresses

My Friend said:


> Help....SSK's everywhere


What's an SSK honey child?


----------



## My Friend

Coil Tresses said:


> What's an SSK honey child?


 

Single Strand Knots


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Yes. I am a natural. I braided my hair yesterday in hopes of wearing a braidout tmrw and I have ssk at the ends of most of my braids, what should I do?


 
The only thing that has helped me with SSK is DC'n more. Although I moisturized everyday, that did nothing to keep them at bay, I was even trimming every 2mos still didn't help. Once I started DC'n 2x a week, they are almost nonexistent. This is what worked for me....


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> The only thing that has helped me with SSK is DC'n more. Although I moisturized everyday, that did nothing to keep them at bay, I was even trimming every 2mos still didn't help. Once I started DC'n 2x a week, they are almost nonexistent. This is what worked for me....


 
Thank you FB. Now that I have my heat cap I can do it more often. What causes them again (sniff)


----------



## Coil Tresses

My Friend said:


> Single Strand Knots



Thanks Sis for telling me. Yep I use to have those a while back when I was natural the first time. I don't have them this time around, maybe I wasn't moisturizing enough, that's the only thing I can think of. Good Luck with that.


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> Thank you FB. Now that I have my heat cap I can do it more often. What causes them again (sniff)


 
I really don't know what causes them to be honest. Could be that every one is different. I thought I was doing everything right, except I was DC'n like once a month, once I upped it, I didn't have a problem anymore.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> *My spelling is better...* <<<<Highlight that blank gap
> 
> Girl get you some Mane N Tail detangling spray to go along with the conditioner...My hair has been pretty easy to detangle with that spray and the new growth is either NL or SL...moving right along! Just stay on top of the new growth at all times because if you let it get to you, it will. Theres been times when I was fed up with the tangles, but that was before the detanglin spray had been purchased. And also I think there are natural ways to make the new growth ease up a bit...coconut milk...lime juice...etc.  And stay away from shampoo!  Using conditioners only is reallyyyy helpful and you can avoid some of those drytangles


HOT MESS!!


But thanx!! I have the Mane n Tail detangler....even with texlaxed hair i KEEPS that on deck no matter what!!...i use the herbal one...i haven't tried the regular one...is that one better??

And what about sulfate free shampoos?


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

Banana Brulee is a DC from SheScentit.  Smells delish (you can pick your scent).  It's nice and thick and pretty moisturizing.  I like it alot 



My Friend said:


> Tell me about the banana brulee....


----------



## SmilingElephant

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> Banana Brulee is a DC from SheScentit.  Smells delish (you can pick your scent).  It's nice and thick and pretty moisturizing.  I like it alot



I LOVE Banana Brulee!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

FINALLY!!! I am all done with my hair. Curls all gone!


----------



## maxineshaw

It was raining so I decided to use the s-curl.  My hair was so soft all day long.  It's still super soft now, and I applied it hours ago.  There was none of that odd crunchy feeling I get sometimes.  

I actually returned the hair lotion I got and decided to duke it out with real juice.  Since I ran out of the other bottle I had my sister buy me some s-curl.  Yes, I'm wishey washey.  Don't judge me Can't help that my hair is finnicky.

Slightly OT: It was hot as hades yesterday, today it was cold as heck (and raining very hard on and off), and tomorrow it's supposed to rain *and *snow.  God gives me great opportunities to test products in different types of weather...all in the same week


----------



## song_of_serenity

OhSoOthentik said:


> FINALLY!!! I am all done with my hair. Curls all gone!


Did you straighten?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

song_of_serenity said:


> Did you straighten?



Yup!! Good news, I am retaining length


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> *HOT MESS!!*
> 
> 
> But thanx!! I have the Mane n Tail detangler....even with texlaxed hair i KEEPS that on deck no matter what!!...i use the herbal one...*i haven't tried the regular one...is that one better??*
> 
> *And what about sulfate free shampoos?*



And you know this! 

Well I've only used the regular one so idk what the herbal one is like  Have you tries suave coconut conditioner? It's my new staple, it's cheap and gives my hair slip for detangling in the shower

See sulfate-free shampoos are fine. But just because its sulfate-free doesnt mean that it wont still be drying. Those Burts Bees shampoos? A hot dry mess. I hear that Aubrey Organics shampoos can be drying too. But try Organix Coconut Milk or Shea Butter shampoos or Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo...those might do the trick  Do you already have a sulfate free shampoo?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Yup!! Good news, I am retaining length



Pics???  

 <<< Go on, go find it 

Then upload and share!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> And you know this!
> 
> Well I've only used the regular one so idk what the herbal one is like  Have you tries suave coconut conditioner? It's my new staple, it's cheap and gives my hair slip for detangling in the shower
> 
> See sulfate-free shampoos are fine. But just because its sulfate-free doesnt mean that it wont still be drying. Those Burts Bees shampoos? A hot dry mess. I hear that Aubrey Organics shampoos can be drying too. But try *Organix Coconut Milk or Shea Butter shampoos or Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo*...those might do the trick  *Do you already have a sulfate free shampoo?*




No i don't have any sulfate-free shampoos...I'm gonna go back to using the Hair One Cleanser though....that was part of my stash i needed to use up and i finished it and i fell in love with it again!!

The ones you have listed i went and checked them out today at the store...i'll most likely try the giovanni smooth as silk...i am loving the smell of the organix vanilla silk though...but i'm still on my no buy...almost done tho


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm sorry Adora...i feel like im hijacking your thread....but it feels like we close-knit family up in here or somethin


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> It was raining so I decided to use the s-curl.  My hair was so soft all day long.  It's still super soft now, and I applied it hours ago.  There was none of that odd crunchy feeling I get sometimes.
> 
> I actually returned the hair lotion I got and decided to duke it out with real juice.  Since I ran out of the other bottle I had my sister buy me some s-curl.  Yes, I'm wishey washey.  Don't judge me Can't help that my hair is finnicky.
> 
> Slightly OT: It was hot as hades yesterday, today it was cold as heck (and raining very hard on and off), and tomorrow it's supposed to rain *and *snow.  God gives me great opportunities to test products in different types of weather...all in the same week



Welcome back MondoDismo  

You just cant resist the power of the juice


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Here are comparison pics from my flat iron in February with the one I just did tonight.

This is in February
[IMG]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r30/willsfam/319230674053_0_0.jpg[/IMG]

And here is tonight.....
[IMG]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r30/willsfam/327076668421_0_0.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r30/willsfam/327073231493_0_0.jpg[/IMG]

Um, yeah, don't mind the huge pictures, I am learning as I go


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm sorry Adora...i feel like im hijacking your thread....but it feels like we close-knit family up in here or somethin



Yeah I was thinking the same thing 

 Now back to the juice!!! 

Hmmmm...I wonder whats down below...hmmm :scratchch

 Write small like this! Oh I forgot about Hair One! Have you tried the V05 Kiwi Clarifying Conditioner or Suave Clarifying Conditioner? I look for cheapie stuff cause I'm not gonna pay $10 for hair one when my natural hair is hip length... And the giovanni smooth as silk conditioner is pretty good, i havent tried the shampoo though. Okay, now back to the juice!!! Lets think of something juice related to talk about.


----------



## Firstborn2

Ohso you are doing good Ma, I see growth and it is definitely fuller.Three cheers to the juice.,lol


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Ohso you are doing good Ma, I see growth and it is definitely fuller.Three cheers to the juice.,lol




Thanks, Babes! I noticed its getting fuller also. You can't see my ear as clearly through it now. I am learning to accept the fact that I have fine hair, always have, so I have to work with it. That's probably why I don't like to straighten though. It makes it more obvious that I don't have full thick hair.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm about to get my juice on right now.


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Thanks, Babes! I noticed its getting fuller also. You can't see my ear as clearly through it now. *I am learning to accept the fact that I have fine hair,* always have, so I have to work with it. That's probably why I don't like to straighten though. It makes it more obvious that I don't have full thick hair.


 
I know exactly what you are talking about because my hair is the same way, it wasn't until I came to the board that I actually learned that my strands are not thick but fine just highly dense. I was always told my hair was thick, that was a lie. When I straighten my hair also looks thin, that's why I'm desperate for TBL


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Welcome back MondoDismo
> 
> You just cant resist the power of the juice



Thank you *Chelz*.  Resistance is futile

I'm just gonna stick with it.  Tired of hopping around, and I really mean it this time.


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> I know exactly what you are talking about because my hair is the same way, it wasn't until I came to the board that I actually learned that my strands are not thick but fine just highly dense. I was always told my hair was thick, that was a lie. When I straighten my hair also looks thin, that's why *I'm desperate for TBL*


 

FB is that Tail Bone Length? If so, does having TBL look better when you have fine hair?


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Well Last night I DC which I did for 6hrs while completed work and went to the gym. When I rinsed my hair felt good but of course the shedding had me like awwww. I had to put in my Herbal Essence that make my hair feel so nice and the smell is like wow. 

Then I did the tea rinse I use peppermint tea when I did that no hair came out OMG no hair came out. I did not rinse it out
My hair was not dry it still felt good. 

I then moisture, juiced, seal, add silk rollers to ends and wrap my hair with the silk wrap. 

This morning my hair was still soft. I juiced again, add my MN mix and castor oil, baggy and slap my wig on and off to work. Note the hair that came out was next to nothing.

Thanks again Firstborn for the tea advice I will use it twice a week until I am satisfied.


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> FB is that Tail Bone Length? If so, does having TBL look better when you have fine hair?


 
I don't know what it looks like on fine hair since I've never been that length but I want it:


----------



## afrikurl

co signing on that burts bees is drying as all get out!  I think it has to be sulfate free and moisturizing .. like trader joes nourish spa. I am about to juice and sleep with my plastic cap.Tomorrow I'm gonna take this cornrows out and hope my braid out is fly. I can't believe I've kept them in for a week but I'm proud of my self and my hair has never felt better.

On sunday I went to yoga and after we did some back work , my mat was slippery. I almost fell in in triangle pose. I have yoga again tomorrow but I have learned my lesson.... keep the juice, wear a scarf!


----------



## Platinum

Been juicing with WOC activator gel the last few days. I've been very busy with making deliveries so I've been baggying with "the juice", under a stylish hat.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> *co signing on that burts bees is drying as all get out!*  I think it has to be sulfate free and moisturizing .. like trader joes nourish spa. I am about to juice and sleep with my plastic cap.Tomorrow I'm gonna take this cornrows out and hope my braid out is fly. I can't believe I've kept them in for a week but I'm proud of my self and my hair has never felt better.
> 
> On sunday I went to yoga and after we did some back work , my mat was slippery. I almost fell in in triangle pose. I have yoga again tomorrow but I have learned my lesson.... keep the juice, wear a scarf!



Yes, Burts Bees is a fool for that one 
Show us your braidout if it comes out ok 

I need to do some yoga


----------



## DarkChyld

Can you deep condition with the juice?


----------



## CocoGlow

OK Ladies for the past few days I've been co-washing daily w/ my new TRESemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner (silicone free) LOVE IT! And I've been applying the LongAid Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair) to my hair when it's soaking wet and putting my hair into a puff .. 

I stated before that I hate the scent of the LongAid so I added some yummy fragrance oils to the jar (Coco Almond + Chocolate) .. so far my hair is loving this juicy gel!  .. I've been using silver dollar size amount throughout my whole head mainly scrunching my ends and smoothing along my edges .. it feels weird going on wet hair at first but it dries soft to the touch and it's not sticky at all!

I'm kind of scared to try all the other juices I bought the other day on my juice shopping spree erplexed ... but I'll try another one on a day I have no where to go just in case I hate it and have to wash my hair again


----------



## maxineshaw

I juiced last night.  I really like the smaller bottle of s-curl I have.  It's 12 oz (8 oz. bonus size).  Then again, it could be because the bottle is full.  I can't stand how empty s-curl bottles just seem to "cave in".  

Mainly I prefer the 32 oz. bottle.  It has a flip top.


----------



## RockCreak

Heeeeyyyyy!  I'm still juicing.  I've been lurking but not posting.  This thread has been calling for my attention but I have to stay focused in school.  I'm taking a break this weekend...kicked the kids and dh out!  Yayyy!  It's gonna be me, my hair, this thread, my juice, my dc (by the way I'm looking for a really good moisturizing dc, any recommendations?) some crabs and a pepsi! 

I can't wait!


----------



## SailorWifey

how often are yall buying the juice???


----------



## SailorWifey

RockCreak said:


> Heeeeyyyyy! I'm still juicing. I've been lurking but not posting. This thread has been calling for my attention but I have to stay focused in school. I'm taking a break this weekend...kicked the kids and dh out! Yayyy! It's gonna be me, my hair, this thread, my juice, my dc (by the way I'm looking for a really good moisturizing dc, any recommendations?) some crabs and a pepsi!
> 
> I can't wait!


 
Can I come over...sounds like my type of party


----------



## maxineshaw

SailorWifey said:


> how often are yall buying the juice???



The juice bottle I just finished was 16 oz. and lasted for about a year and a half.  I obviously used it on an inconsistent basis.  

I would guestimate that a 32 oz. bottle of juice would last me about three-four months.


----------



## RockCreak

SailorWifey said:


> Can I come over...sounds like my type of party


 
You sure can!  We can juice and spit out crab shells together! 




SailorWifey said:


> how often are yall buying the juice???


 
Well, I only have 2 so far.  The s-curl and CFCG with activator.  CFCG is ok but I like the S-Curl better.  I'm still searching though!  I may just try a glycerin mix or something.


----------



## MoMo

I didn't join the challenge but I have been following along with you guys and using S Curl No Drip on me and my daughter's hair.  This stuff is the best!  Thanks AdoraAdora for this challenge.


----------



## Firstborn2

DarkChyld said:


> Can you deep condition with the juice?


 
I wouldn't....


----------



## Firstborn2

NappyRina said:


> OK Ladies for the past few days I've been co-washing daily w/ my new TRESemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner (silicone free) LOVE IT! And I've been applying the LongAid Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair) to my hair when it's soaking wet and putting my hair into a puff ..
> 
> *I stated before that I hate the scent of the LongAid so I added some yummy fragrance oils to the jar (Coco Almond + Chocolate) .. so far my hair is loving this juicy gel!* .. I've been using silver dollar size amount throughout my whole head mainly scrunching my ends and smoothing along my edges .. it feels weird going on wet hair at first but it dries soft to the touch and it's not sticky at all!
> 
> I'm kind of scared to try all the other juices I bought the other day on my juice shopping spree erplexed ... but I'll try another one on a day I have no where to go just in case I hate it and have to wash my hair again


 
Thank you for sharing this info, I'm going to buy the long aid gel friday, I will purchase some fragrance oil  incase I can't deal with the smell.


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey said:


> how often are yall buying the juice???


 
Most of us are buying it for the hell of it . I don't think we are running out of it, it's just the PJ in us


----------



## kbragg

Still here, still juicin! Getting bored with my braids though It's only been about 2 weeks now and I want to get a least 4 weeks out of them


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

Where's Adora at?  She ok?


----------



## afrikurl

I took out my cornrows I been juicing in all week and I have a cute defined braid out. I'm surprised because last week my twist out did not hold the shape.
I took this on my husband's cell phone  so it's a little grainy. 
I almost don't want to go to yoga cause I know it won't look like this tomorrow


----------



## foxee

^^^Cute braidout Afrikurl!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I just brought some juice. I wanna join.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> You sure can!  We can juice and spit out crab shells together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I only have 2 so far.  *The s-curl and CFCG with activator*.  CFCG is ok but I like the S-Curl better.  I'm still searching though!  I may just try a glycerin mix or something.



Has anyone ever tried mixing the two together? :scratchch


----------



## afrikurl

darkchyld. I wouldn't use the juice as a dc but I do put in on and walk around the house with a plastic cap to let it marinate!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

prettyfaceANB said:


> I just brought some juice. I wanna join.



 *Welcome to the juice **prettyfaceANB* !!!!!!

:trampolin:creatures :creatures:trampolin

*Which juice did you buy? *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> darkchyld. I wouldn't use the juice as a dc but I do put in on and walk around the house with a plastic cap to let it marinate!



I like your avatar afrikurl !


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Just juiced and feeling good

My name is Nice & Wavy and I'm a juicer!


----------



## SmilingElephant

afrikurl said:


> I took out my cornrows I been juicing in all week and I have a cute defined braid out. I'm surprised because last week my twist out did not hold the shape.
> I took this on my husband's cell phone  so it's a little grainy.
> I almost don't want to go to yoga cause I know it won't look like this tomorrow




Awww you're pretty 

I really love how your braidout came out


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> I took out my cornrows I been juicing in all week and I have a cute defined braid out. I'm surprised because last week my twist out did not hold the shape.
> I took this on my husband's cell phone so it's a little grainy.
> I almost don't want to go to yoga cause I know it won't look like this tomorrow


 
You are so pretty and the braidout looks really nice on you.


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> Still here, still juicin! Getting bored with my braids though It's only been about 2 weeks now and I want to get a least 4 weeks out of them


 
Kbragg you better not take thoughs braids out. I know how you feel though, I joined the braid challenge in January, I was tired of wearing them by Jan 30th,lol but I will continue to wear them for the remainder of the year.


----------



## Firstborn2

Nice & Wavy said:


> Just juiced and feeling good
> 
> My name is Nice & Wavy and I'm a juicer!


 
A juicer? girl plz you are a Ju... ju... juiccce addict


----------



## RockCreak

Chelz said:


> Has anyone ever tried mixing the two together? :scratchch


 
No.. but I might try it.... maybe this weekend.

I'm juicing now while dh got me looking at reruns of SoulTrain... like from the 70's....They boogying!


----------



## Firstborn2

Well it's almost bed time and I'm about to start juicing...


----------



## knt1229

Chelz said:


> Has anyone ever tried mixing the two together? :scratchch


 
Mixing them created curls in my hair. Even parts of my hair that typically doesn't form a curl had curls.


----------



## afrikurl

I went to the gym and did cardio and yoga. I wore my silk scarf during yoga so that no juice residuals would get on my mat. That worked but what I'm happiest about is that my hair is still in tact after sweating and laying on the floor. I wont juice to night to " attempt" to maintain this do. If its a HAM in the morning I will wet it juice it and puff it.  It's really gonna be juicy!

BTW Thank you ladies for the kind words


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> I went to the gym and did cardio and yoga. I wore my silk scarf during yoga so that no juice residuals would get on my mat. That worked but what I'm happiest about is that my hair is still in tact after sweating and laying on the floor. I wont juice to night to " attempt" to maintain this do. If its a HAM in the morning I will wet it juice it and puff it. It's really gonna be juicy!
> 
> BTW Thank you ladies for the kind words


 
Hopefully you will be able to maintain the braidout


----------



## Truth

i'm secretly juicing 2 times a day with Scurl...  i'm not saying i'm in this challenge.. i'm just saying.. i'm juicing with yall


----------



## Butterfly08

Nice & Wavy said:


> Just juiced and feeling good
> 
> My name is Nice & Wavy and I'm a juicer!


 
Is that you in your siggy? You are beautiful and love the shadow!!!


----------



## twinkletoes17

^^^ I agree with Butterfly08 

Haven't juiced yet. I just got back from school so I'm about to. I'm beginning to contemplate bringing a spray bottle with me, seriously. Morning and night time isn't enough! lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> ^^^ I agree with Butterfly08
> 
> Haven't juiced yet. I just got back from school so I'm about to. I'm beginning to contemplate bringing a spray bottle with me, seriously. Morning and night time isn't enough! lol.


 
Twink, why did I just envision you spraying the juice while in the middle of an exam.


----------



## Firstborn2

Truth said:


> i'm secretly juicing 2 times a day with Scurl...  i'm not saying i'm in this challenge.. i'm just saying.. i'm juicing with yall


 

How is it going for you so far? which brand are you using? Why won't you officially join


----------



## SmilingElephant

I will definitely be juicing tomorrow...i'm gonna try my very first flexi rod set tomorrow!! I've been watching tutorials on how to do them


----------



## Coil Tresses

SmilingElephant said:


> I will definitely be juicing tomorrow...i'm gonna try my very first flexi rod set tomorrow!! I've been watching tutorials on how to do them


 
Make sure you tell us how it goes. And don't forget to tell us how long, I use to love doing my hair, now I want it over with soon. TIA.


----------



## Truth

Firstborn2 said:


> How is it going for you so far? which brand are you using? Why won't you officially join



cause If I literally say "i'm in this" i wont do it for long.. I'll just start n stop... but If I just do it without saying it.. i'll continue to do it..make sense??  I know i'm odd like that..

Me and my Scurl have been loving each other lately...my hair is nice n soft ..I have noticed that my breakage issue is decreasing..I dunno if the juice is playing a part in such.. but ummerrrrahhh I think so..either way.. i'm juicing it up ..nowww lemme back up outtah this hur thread..


----------



## Coil Tresses

Truth said:


> cause If I literally say "i'm in this" i wont do it for long.. I'll just start n stop... but If I just do it without saying it.. i'll continue to do it..make sense??  I know i'm odd like that..
> 
> Me and my Scurl have been loving each other lately...my hair is nice n soft ..I have noticed that my breakage issue is decreasing..I dunno if the juice is playing a part in such.. but ummerrrrahhh I think so..either way.. i'm juicing it up ..nowww lemme back up outtah this hur thread..



I feel you, I'm the same way. I adhere to 'action speak louder than words', also I hate to jinx myself.


----------



## Coil Tresses

I'm about to put my bag on for the night, lay down and watch my goofy movie 'Norbit'. I activate in the mornings only. 

Deuces and activator juices!!!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I am PMSing and Juicing I had an attitude for no reason so I went to my room juiced and came back all bubbly I tell you what juicing is good for everything now.


----------



## Coil Tresses

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I am PMSing and Juicing I had an attitude for no reason so I went to my room juiced and came back all bubbly I tell you what juicing is good for everything now.



Sis you's a mess LOL, my Outlook beeped but after this I'm gone for sho fo tha night. 

Once again--Deuces, keep juicing.


----------



## DarkChyld

I juiced tonight. I had to get the curl definition this morning so no juice. Then it got dry. I think I may trying store bought juice again. I'm thinking World of Curls or Care Free Gold.


----------



## MsButterfli

no juicing tonight, im dc-ing with my ORS Replenishing lotion and Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil cholesterol. i think im hitting the wholesale district on sunday when i go back to work to see if they have any s-curl and how much to get it there..i kinda wanna try cfcg as well...eh we'll see


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsButterfli said:


> no juicing tonight, im dc-ing with my ORS Replenishing lotion and Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil cholesterol. i think im hitting the wholesale district on sunday when i go back to work to see if they have any s-curl and how much to get it there..i kinda wanna try cfcg as well...eh we'll see



Yeah girl, stock up on the juice, that's how we roll


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Chelz said:


> *Welcome to the juice **prettyfaceANB* !!!!!!
> 
> :trampolin:creatures :creatures:trampolin
> 
> *Which juice did you buy? *



I brought Care Free Curls Instant Moisturizer. Is that the best one? 
There's a ton of info here. Can I get a summary of something? LOL


----------



## ms.blue

I have been slacking in my juicing and my hair is feeling the effects so this morning I juiced like crazy and hopefully my hair forgives me


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Butterfly08 said:


> Is that you in your siggy? You are beautiful and love the shadow!!!


Yes it is and thank you....



twinkletoes17 said:


> *^^^ I agree with Butterfly08*
> 
> Haven't juiced yet. I just got back from school so I'm about to. I'm beginning to contemplate bringing a spray bottle with me, seriously. Morning and night time isn't enough! lol.


Thank you...



prettyfaceANB said:


> I brought Care Free Curls Instant Moisturizer. Is that the best one?
> There's a ton of info here. Can I get a summary of something? LOL


That's the one I have and I love it...it's not a spray, so it's nice and it's not greasy at all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

I shampooed my hair this morning and conditioned it with Ojon Moisture conditioner (fabulous and smells divine) and then "Juiced"....my hair is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft....I love juicin...it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## BellaLunie

checking in. Still using scurl and my hair is kept moist. It's hotter than a mug in FL right now! I'm getting braids on Sunday and I'll be juicing 2x a day. Might as well subscribe since it's already at 146 pages


----------



## so1913

Still juicing ya'll....WN this week, using the lotion after washing in the morning, and in the evening giving it a few spritz of the spray.  Hair is feeling good.


----------



## Bigghair

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I am PMSing and Juicing I had an attitude for no reason so I went to my room juiced and came back all bubbly I tell you what juicing is good for everything now.



  This post had me chuckling!  Maybe the juice to the real cure for PMS! Put down the Midol and pick up the JUICE!

I did a big trim yesterday. (my hair really needed it)  Anyway, my hair is a couple of inches shorter, but my ends feel so good and my hair feels thicker.  I am still juicing with HS14-1 or CFCGold.  I also have the Scurl gel which I use every now and then.


----------



## CocoGlow

Today I decided to refresh my puff instead of co-washing again .. My puff shrunk and looked a little flat in the back from sleeping on it last night so I just spritzed with my old homemade juice and tugged at the ends a bit to loosen up the matted puff a little and voila I'm set for the day! 

I did *not *have to reapply the LongAid Curl Activator Gel - my puff still feels touchably soft, even though I don't touch in during the day - dont want to mess up my perfectly rounded puff LOL


----------



## danigurl18

getting ready to juice before i go to work


----------



## JuiceMobsta

prettyfaceANB said:


> I brought *Care Free Curls Instant Moisturizer*. Is that the best one?
> There's a ton of info here. Can I get a summary of something? LOL



I have that one and the CFCG Instant Activator...I think I like the CFCG better...its thicker, gold, and just plain yummy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Bigghair said:


> This post had me chuckling!  Maybe the juice to the real cure for PMS! Put down the Midol and pick up the JUICE!
> 
> I did a big trim yesterday. (my hair really needed it)  Anyway, my hair is a couple of inches shorter, but my ends feel so good and my hair feels thicker.  I am still juicing with HS14-1 or CFCGold.  I also have *the Scurl gel* which I use every now and then.



Do you have the blue Scurl jel? thats what I have...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nice & Wavy said:


> I shampooed my hair this morning and conditioned it with Ojon Moisture conditioner (fabulous and smells divine) and then "Juiced"....my hair is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo soft....I love juicin...it's a beautiful thing!



Your hair is dumb soft


----------



## afrikurl

My braid out didn't make it. May it rest in good hair day peace. I am rocking a soft puff/ I like Rina did not need to reapply my long aid. I used my spritz  and fluffed. My hurr is soft fluffy.. yay


----------



## MoMo

Going to buy the 32 oz of S Curl No Drip juice.  My bottle is gone already and I just got it three days ago.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MoMo said:


> Going to buy the 32 oz of S Curl No Drip juice.  My bottle is gone already and I just got it three days ago.



Wow you were really juicing! you must have alotta hurrr


----------



## Kerryann

okay im not a part of the challenge but i juiced for the first time this morning and its not bad at all


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> My braid out didn't make it. May it rest in good hair day peace. I am rocking a soft puff/ I like Rina did not need to reapply my long aid. I used my spritz and fluffed. My hurr is soft fluffy.. yay


 
Aww R.I.P Braidout, lemme pour out a lil juice 



MoMo said:


> Going to buy the 32 oz of S Curl No Drip juice. My bottle is gone already and I just got it three days ago.


 
Yeah I like the 32oz bottle better. But dangit girl, you were on a juice marathon to have went through a bottle in 3days


----------



## twinkletoes17

Firstborn2 said:


> Twink, why did I just envision you spraying the juice while in the middle of an exam.


 
Lol! I would if I could! My hair's enjoying some juice 

Still no luck with the spray pick


----------



## Firstborn2

Guess who I caught this morning with his hands around my juice bottle . Yup SO, I was like WTheck is going on up in here . He was actully rubbing it on his hair.


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> Lol! I would if I could! My hair's enjoying some juice
> 
> Still no luck with the spray pick


 
I'm going to be BSS in a hr, I'll check to see if it's in there, I'm praying I hit the jackpot, I just don't see how this pik spray just vanished off the face of the earth without a trace


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*^^^^^^^^^^^
@FirstBorn where you at? I did the bantu knot out with the juice and thats gonna be my staple hair style..the curls were great and I didnt get that awful frizz like the last rollerset 
My camera sux by the way *


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn2 said:


> Aww R.I.P Braidout, lemme pour out a lil juice
> 
> lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm going to be BSS in a hr, I'll check to see if it's in there, I'm praying I hit the jackpot, I just don't see how this pik spray just vanished off the face of the earth without a trace



No its not there...they have every pick or comb BUT that kind


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Guess who I caught this morning with his hands around my juice bottle . Yup SO, I was like WTheck is going on up in here . He was actully rubbing it on his hair.



 He tried to act like he didnt like the juice but he was using it on the sly  

Shall we add another challenger to the juice?

 Welcome *Firstborn2SO*! :creatures::creatures::creatures:


----------



## afrikurl

Ok MoMo you really killin the juice. Even Adora said a bottle lasts her 2-3 weeks
Thanks Kerryanne for the "not in the challenge" update. *ADD her name to the list* 

Firstborn- you husband had to try it out. How could he resist? You been two timing him with the juice, he had to see  if it really was as good as you say it is.

Um Chelz- that is  a staple hair style. Lowsy camera or not, even stevie wonder can see your do is fiyah!


----------



## afrikurl

*add truth too*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Ok MoMo you really killin the juice. Even Adora said a bottle lasts her 2-3 weeks
> *Thanks Kerryanne for the "not in the challenge" update*. ADD her name to the list
> 
> Firstborn- you husband had to try it out. How could he resist? You been two timing him with the juice, he had to see  if it really was as good as you say it is.
> 
> *Um Chelz- that is  a staple hair style. Lowsy camera or not, even stevie wonder can see your do is fiyah!*



Afrikurl you a mess!  But I agree...add her!! And anyone else who has unofficially joined, they have but they just dont know it yet!! 

And thanks chica  You should do a bantu knot out, i bet it would be fiyah and would last through yoga too...


----------



## Evallusion

Does Kids Organics Olive Oil and Shea Butter Detangler & Moisturizer count as a juice?  Glycerine is 5th in the list of ingredients.


----------



## RockCreak

Sitting at my desk spraying on the juice....

My coworker said:  Girl, I didn't know you had a jherri curl! 

I told her I didn't.  She was like ... I asked her if she wanted me to rejuvinate her wig with it!   Folks should mind their business. She was trying to be all loud with it!  But since she wanted to take it there....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay so i don't feel like posting info everywhere....check my blog ya'll!! (in my siggy!!) I did my first flexi-rod set....my sister did the braids

I have not used my juice today...the products i used for my set were enough


----------



## SmilingElephant

RockCreak said:


> Sitting at my desk spraying on the juice....
> 
> My coworker said:  Girl, I didn't know you had a jherri curl!
> 
> I told her I didn't.  She was like ... *I asked her if she wanted me to rejuvinate her wig with it!*   Folks should mind their business. She was trying to be all loud with it!  But since she wanted to take it there....


----------



## seemegrow

lol that's funny right thereMaybe next time she won't ask.


----------



## CocoGlow

Ok yall I know I said I wasn't going to co-wash today ... but I couldn't resist... I am getting sooo spoiled by these daily co-washes ... My hair & scalp just loves the water and the conditioner makes my hair feels so wonderful during the wash I"M ADDICTED!.....yall don't understand!! I've never done this before ....this whole co-washing and wearing a shrunken puff thing is very new to me .. 

I used to never allow my hair to shrink up like this in fear of the long detangling sessions .. as a natural 4B w/ dense hair detangling is no easy task, even when sticking to stretched styles so I know it won't be easy but I figure if I stick to simple puffs and detangle once a month I'll be ok - I HOPE!!

Anyway, back to the juice  - I just applied some *Hawaiian Silky 14n1* to my freshly co-washed hair ....I hope it dries as soft or softer than the *LongAid Curl Activator Gel* .. I definitely love the fact that the scent does not bother me and I don't have to add fragrance oils to it 

I'll update on how my hair feels later....


----------



## Firstborn2

RockCreak said:


> Sitting at my desk spraying on the juice....
> 
> My coworker said: Girl, I didn't know you had a jherri curl!
> 
> I told her I didn't. She was like ... *I asked her if she wanted me to rejuvinate her wig with it!*  Folks should mind their business. She was trying to be all loud with it! But since she wanted to take it there....


 

Girl you went below the belt with that one and I love itCan't stand nosey folks.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

RockCreak said:


> Sitting at my desk spraying on the juice....
> 
> My coworker said:  Girl, I didn't know you had a jherri curl!
> 
> I told her I didn't.  She was like ... I asked her if she wanted me to rejuvinate her wig with it!   Folks should mind their business. She was trying to be all loud with it!  But since she wanted to take it there....


Note to self: Never get on RockCreak's bad side!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *^^^^^^^^^^^*
> *@FirstBorn where you at? I did the bantu knot out with the juice and thats gonna be my staple hair style..the curls were great and I didnt get that awful frizz like the last rollerset *
> *My camera sux by the way *


 
I love your results, very nice.



Chelz said:


> No its not there...they have every pick or comb BUT that kind


 
I was so disappointed, they didn't have it But on the up side, I did get the long aid gel(green) and s-curl(blue)



Chelz said:


> He tried to act like he didnt like the juice but he was using it on the sly
> 
> Shall we add another challenger to the juice?
> 
> Welcome *Firstborn2SO*! :creatures::creatures::creatures:


 
Yeah I'll have Adora add him to the list When I called him at lunch today, He was saying that he really likes it, his hair is moisturize and his curls are more defined, I think his hair is 3A, so now I have to share my Juice Now I'm getting an attitude


----------



## Firstborn2

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so i don't feel like posting info everywhere....check my blog ya'll!! (in my siggy!!) I did my first flexi-rod set....my sister did the braids
> 
> I have not used my juice today...the products i used for my set were enough


 
SmilingE your hair turned out Fab. you are rocking that style girl.


----------



## Firstborn2

Evallusion said:


> Does Kids Organics Olive Oil and Shea Butter Detangler & Moisturizer count as a juice? Glycerine is 5th in the list of ingredients.


 
I don't know I'm not a juice expert, but it is in the top 5....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I love your results, very nice.


 
Thanks!  Have you posted any pics yet? I wanna see! (whiney voice)



Firstborn2 said:


> I wish so disappointed, they didn't have it But on the up side, I did get the long aid gel(green) and s-curl(blue)


 
Oh well I hope they work out okay! Did you take the $20 to the BSS like you said you would? Mmmmmhmmm, sure you did...



Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah I'll have Adora add him to the list When I called him at lunch today, He was saying that he really likes it, his hair is moisturize and his curls are more defined, I think his hair is 3A, so now I have to share my Juice Now I'm getting an attitude



You know what? That's probably what happened, he wanted to try the juice but you had already packed it up so he took it out, tried it, and then purposely forgot to put it back in...


----------



## Bigghair

Chelz, the blue gel is the kind I have.  It works really good except I have to use so much!  I'm trying to decide if I will wash again tonight....if not I will still juice!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz, I did take $20 but I spent like $12 so I was happy.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Thanks!  Have you posted any pics yet? I wanna see! (whiney voice)


 
I'm in a braid challenge so my hair is in braids for the rest of this year


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm in a braid challenge so my hair is in braids for the rest of this year


I plan  to juice my twists. Maybe you can do the same with your braids.


----------



## Firstborn2

DDTexlaxed said:


> I plan to juice my twists. Maybe you can do the same with your braids.


 
D, I have been juicing my braids since the beginning of this year, I like the convenience of juicing in braids because I don't want to worry about hair styles however, I'm a lil burnt out. I have 9 more months of braids, I will never join another braid challenge, hope I didn't offend anyone but I won't.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chelz said:


> Your hair is dumb soft


.....you crack me up.



Firstborn2 said:


> Guess who I caught this morning with his hands around my juice bottle . Yup SO, I was like WTheck is going on up in here . He was actully rubbing it on his hair.


  



RockCreak said:


> Sitting at my desk spraying on the juice....
> 
> My coworker said:  Girl, I didn't know you had a jherri curl!
> 
> I told her I didn't.  She was like ... I asked her if she wanted me to rejuvinate her wig with it!   Folks should mind their business. She was trying to be all loud with it!  But since she wanted to take it there....


She shouldn't have taken it there.....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

me and my homemade juice it still going strong.  my hair is soft as a new puppy lmao


----------



## Nice & Wavy

My hair is still sooooooooo soft...wow, this is great!


----------



## foxee

I've decided to switch from the CFCG to Wave Nouveau since it comes it a larger bottle and the ingredients are about the same.  In my area it's around $4,75 for an 8 oz of CFCG and $9.99 for 32 oz of Wave Nouveau.  Big difference!

For you ladies who like to buy their juice by the truckload (I'm looking at you, Adora ), this site sells 4 - 32 oz bottles of Wave Nouveau for $41.89!


----------



## Firstborn2

foxee said:


> I've decided to switch from the CFCG to Wave Nouveau since it comes it a larger bottle and the ingredients are about the same. In my area it's around $4,75 for an 8 oz of CFCG and $9.99 for 32 oz of Wave Nouveau. Big difference!
> 
> For you ladies who like to buy their juice by the truckload (I'm looking at you, Adora ), this site sells 4 - 32 oz bottles of Wave Nouveau for $41.89!


 
Oh , I can't believe this !!! I just went to the BSS store today, I must resist....


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Where's Adora???


----------



## Firstborn2

Nice & Wavy said:


> Where's Adora???


 
She's been taking care of some personal business.


----------



## nicey

I love the way the juice makes my curls pop at the end of my braids. I never had this before with my 4b/c hair. I can't stop looking in the mirror at them.  Whewiee! _I's got curly 3c hurr at the tips of muh braids cleetus_!  lol! I must enjoy it while I can.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> She's been taking care of some personal business.


Thanks!  You have been holding down the fort I see


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh , I can't believe this !!! I just went to the BSS store today, I must resist....



*Tries desperately to calm down a fellow PJ*

FirstBorn, what you need the Wave Nouveau for? You got Scurl!


----------



## Firstborn2

I know chelz, I know, I just hate to pass up a bargain  Plus I'm addicted to mail order


----------



## Firstborn2

I'll be back on a lil later, the Jheri Curl man is home and I want to hear about his juicing experience,lol...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I know chelz, I know, I just hate to pass up a bargain  Plus I'm addicted to mail order



Yeah...

Mail order has you all excited to get the package and open it to see what you already knew was in there...

Then youre like...buzz kill...what shall I order next??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'll be back on a lil later, the Jheri Curl man is home and I want to hear about his juicing experience,lol...



Do tell!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Check out this youtube video yall, it was mentioned on another thread...thats my inspiration right there...hands down! *  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzyKGq5LqQ0&feature=channel


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *Check out this youtube video yall, it was mentioned on another thread...thats my inspiration right there...hands down! *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzyKGq5LqQ0&feature=channel


 

whats good chelz, ive missed you,


----------



## My Friend

AdoraAdora24 said:


> whats good chelz, ive missed you,


 

Well.......Hello    Have you been jucing?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Well.......Hello  Have you been jucing?


 

hey myfriend, ive missed you also...... and have i been juicing? lol ive been cutting, dyeing, relaxing, cutting again, detangling, lol dyed my hair black , (original color God gave me) cut my bangs, and blewdry my hair for the first time in my whole life. 


my hair is fricken longer then i thought, my hair got really straight with the blowdryer, i had so many dam knots and tangles, im typing hard as i say this lol cuz i fricken hate them knots man, but i wont bramble on


----------



## I Am So Blessed

how has everyone been? i missed everyone


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hey myfriend, ive missed you also...... and have i been juicing? lol ive been cutting, dyeing, relaxing, cutting again, detangling, lol dyed my hair black , (original color God gave me) cut my bangs, and blewdry my hair for the first time in my whole life.
> 
> 
> my hair is fricken longer then i thought, my hair got really straight with the blowdryer, i had so many dam knots and tangles, im typing hard as i say this lol cuz i fricken hate them knots man, but i wont bramble on



pix?!?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I know chelz, I know, I just hate to pass up a bargain  Plus I'm addicted to mail order



Have you been to the scurl website? Wow...that intro is a fool

http://www.lusterproducts.com/products/SCurl/scurl.htm


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Have you been to the scurl website? Wow...that intro is a fool
> 
> http://www.lusterproducts.com/products/SCurl/scurl.htm



that reminds me, cause i've been wanting to ask this for a minute lol  so like all the dudes with waves actually have kits in their hair???  tell me why i didnt know this.  i really need to start paying better attention


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> whats good chelz, ive missed you,



Oh Em Gee! Adora is back in action. The thread has been lonely without cha girl,

Gucci Mane, Spotlight feat Usher...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlKxYsiwaME

*Adora voice:* It feels so good to be back!
*Chelz voice:* Cause this threadddd, aint nothin without cha girlll..and LHCF   aint nothin without cha girll 
*Gucci voice:* Yeeeeaaaahhhhh...
*Chelz voice:* You a showstopper...........let's get it poppin!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> that reminds me, cause i've been wanting to ask this for a minute lol  so like all the dudes with waves actually have kits in their hair???  tell me why i didnt know this.  i really need to start paying better attention



Maybe not all...but most


----------



## mush211

I was definately drippin Jheri Juice the other day. LMAO


----------



## twinkletoes17

My basketball playin' cousin @ Boise State U. went to Sally's and bought a bunch of S-Curl today....

Jheri Juice Mania?? :O


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Oh Em Gee! Adora is back in action. The thread has been lonely without cha girl,
> 
> Gucci Mane, Spotlight feat Usher...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlKxYsiwaME
> 
> *Adora voice:* It feels so good to be back!
> *Chelz voice:* Cause this threadddd, aint nothin without cha girlll..and LHCF aint nothin without cha girll
> *Gucci voice:* Yeeeeaaaahhhhh...
> *Chelz voice:* You a showstopper...........let's get it poppin!


 
aww gee thanksss chelz, i tried to find a gif lol for this post but couldnt


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> pix?!?


 

i plan on posting lotssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss of pics 


befores and aftersss, im no longer blonde in front. 100% black!!!!!! i look like i have a wig on, with the black hair and bangs, and curls and all  i expect to get weave checked alot this week


----------



## MsButterfli

Ooooh Adora can't wait for those pics  I can't wait to get to your length n fullness


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yeah...
> 
> Mail order has you all excited to get the package and open it to see what you already knew was in there...
> 
> Then youre like...buzz kill...what shall I order next??


 
Girl plz I stay excited for the UPS or FED-EX carrierI get excited opening up the packages. I know I'm not the only one, some of you ladies can relate...


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> how has everyone been? i missed everyone


 
 Yay we are so glad you are back Adora, can't wait to see the pix


----------



## BostonMaria

Adora, I can hardly wait to see your hair!
Didn't juice today. Heck I didn't even do my hair today LOL I worked from home and didn't care too much.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> aww gee thanksss chelz, i tried to find a gif lol for this post but couldnt



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJayt9mrO38 A mess! ... chipmunks


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl plz I stay excited for the UPS or FED-EX carrierI get excited opening up the packages. I know I'm not the only one, *some of you ladies can relate*...



....


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> that reminds me, cause i've been wanting to ask this for a minute lol so like all the dudes with waves actually have kits in their hair??? tell me why i didnt know this. i really need to start paying better attention


 
I think it's half and half, I know *a lot* of men who have natural waves and curls that aren't texturized.


----------



## MsButterfli

Oh and didn't get to juice today. I did a 12hr dc session with the ORS and Olive Oil cholesterol. I don't think ima go that long with that combo again, cuz I had these lil white beads on my hair. Had to use my Aloe Rid to get it out. THEN about an hour ago I used BJs version of Biolage. Me likey.  Lol. My "juice" is home and I'm at my moms.  Too lazy to walk around the corner for the juice lol


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> My basketball playin' cousin @ Boise State U. went to Sally's and bought a bunch of S-Curl today....
> 
> Jheri Juice Mania?? :O


 
Twink you're turning folks on to the juice


----------



## afrikurl

adora the pic- tease. you been gone for days then come


----------



## afrikurl

sorry DD hit enter

... then come in here saying you died, relaxed, blowdried and cut your hair that is longer than you thought

I'mma need some hair porn... a hem inspiration pics


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> *sorry DD hit enter*
> 
> ... then come in here saying you died, relaxed, blowdried and cut your hair that is longer than you thought
> 
> I'mma need some hair porn... a hem inspiration pics


 
That's ok Afrikurl, she's a juicer too, she was ready to get her point across


----------



## Firstborn2

mush211 said:


> I was definately drippin Jheri Juice the other day. LMAO


 
Where have you been hiding, you better start posting a lil more often.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm about to juice and go to bed, I bought the long aid green today so I'll use this tonight.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl plz I stay excited for the UPS or FED-EX carrierI get excited opening up the packages. I know I'm not the only one, some of you ladies can relate...


 
I can relate being over here whenever I get a package is like christmas day I be so excited like if I do not know what it is it. Now these days my package they all about hair and I got some more juice from BeeMine just yesterday. I know I did not need it but is juice so that means I need it.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I cannot believe we on Page 150.

Well for some reason I was lazy last night so I did not do my usual hair stuff but I did juice that was the easiest thing to do.

This morning I was still in the lazy mood but not to lazy to juice. I order some plane size bottles so I can have my juice on the plane incase I need it or my bag gets lost.

Note I am not flying till probably July but I have to think about all things JUICE from now I do not want to miss anything.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

AdoraAdora24 said:


> how has everyone been? i missed everyone


 
Glad you back and still juicing. I have to write down my pages because I do not want to miss the pictures when you post it or maybe you should start a new Thread just for your new look.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Welcome back Adora! 

Ok enough of this straight hair. I am getting my curls back today. They are my signature.


----------



## CocoGlow

Question for all the S-Curl Lovers!

*Has anyone ever tried the S-Curl Stylin' 360 Afro Softener?*

The ingredients are slightly different than the S-Curl No Drip Curl Activator but I'm wondering if it works similar or possibly better hmmm 

*S Curl 360 Stylin' Afro Hair Softener
Deionized Water (Aqua), Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, Panthenol (Provitamin B5), PEG-75 Lanolin, Sodium PCA, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Polyquaternium-10, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Laureth-23, Fragrance (Parfum), Yellow 5 (CI 19140

S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer
Water, Glycerine, Cetearyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Acetamide MEA, Ceteth-20 , Olealkonium Chloride, Stearalkonium Chloride, Panthenol, Simethicone , Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance.*


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I can relate being over here whenever I get a package is like christmas day I be so excited like if I do not know what it is it. Now these days my package they all about hair and I got some more juice from BeeMine just yesterday. I know I did not need it but is juice so that means I need it.


 
Have you used the Beemine before? Can you give a review on it, I want to try it.


----------



## Firstborn2

NappyRina said:


> Question for all the S-Curl Lovers!
> 
> *Has anyone ever tried the S-Curl Stylin' 360 Afro Softener?*
> 
> The ingredients are slightly different than the S-Curl No Drip Curl Activator but I'm wondering if it works similar or possibly better hmmm
> 
> *S Curl 360 Stylin' Afro Hair Softener*
> *Deionized Water (Aqua), Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, Panthenol (Provitamin B5), PEG-75 Lanolin, Sodium PCA, Hydrolyzed Collagen, Polyquaternium-10, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Laureth-23, Fragrance (Parfum), Yellow 5 (CI 19140*
> 
> *S-Curl No Drip Activator Moisturizer*
> *Water, Glycerine, Cetearyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Acetamide MEA, Ceteth-20 , Olealkonium Chloride, Stearalkonium Chloride, Panthenol, Simethicone , Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance.*


 
I've never seen this product, plz don't have me back at the bss,lol...


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm about to put on some long aid gel, I'm really liking it so far. I'll give it a few days before I go bananas over it.


----------



## SmilingElephant

I juiced up my curls a few minutes ago!!! S-curl works great for day after curls!! I sprayed it on after sleeping with my hair net/bonnet thingy...and my satin bonnet on top on my satin pillowcase (Okay??!! I don't play!! )....i got up and sprayed some on my hand first and scrunched and then i saw that it was good...(like God did )...and then i sprayed it on my curls and braids.


My hair came back to life!!


----------



## maxineshaw

Plus: My mom gave me her bottle of s-curl.

Minus: My hair is thoroughly juiced and yet thoroughly dry as a you-know-what....


----------



## Evallusion

Nobody answered my question but I guess I will join you ladies anyway.  The Sta Sof Fro scent is killing me so I will be using Pink Shortlooks SassAFraz Spray.


----------



## Firstborn2

Evallusion said:


> *Nobody answered my question* but I guess I will join you ladies anyway. The Sta Sof Fro scent is killing me so I will be using Pink Shortlooks SassAFraz Spray.


 

That's not true, I did acknowledge your question, I'm just not sure if it's juice.


----------



## foxee

foxee said:


> I've decided to switch from the CFCG to Wave Nouveau since it comes it a larger bottle and the ingredients are about the same.  In my area it's around $4,75 for an 8 oz of CFCG and $9.99 for 32 oz of Wave Nouveau.  Big difference!
> 
> For you ladies who like to buy their juice by the truckload (I'm looking at you, Adora ), this site sells 4 - 32 oz bottles of Wave Nouveau for $41.89!



So I went to the BSS to pick up the Wave Nouveau and they were all out of the 32 oz bottles!    I bought a 18 oz bottle of CFCG for $6.99.  No big deal, I love the CFCG anyway.


----------



## Evallusion

Firstborn2 said:


> That's not true, I did acknowledge your question, I'm just not sure if it's juice.



Thanks, I see it now.  I will be using Pink Shortlooks SassAFraz Spray.  Glycerin is #2.  This scent, I can handle.


----------



## foxee

MondoDismo said:


> Plus: My mom gave me her bottle of s-curl.
> 
> Minus: My hair is thoroughly juiced and yet thoroughly dry as a you-know-what....



Have you tried any other juices?


----------



## wyldcurlz

i really wanna join this challenge, but living in dry, southern California....i'm scared of "da juice!" don't wanna dry my hair out. 

any arrid climate folks having success with jheri juice?? (California, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, southern Utah?????) ....anyone?


----------



## foxee

wyldcurlz said:


> i really wanna join this challenge, but living in dry, southern California....i'm scared of "da juice!" don't wanna dry my hair out.
> 
> any arrid climate folks having success with jheri juice?? (California, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, southern Utah?????) ....anyone?



I'm in Northern California (for now) and my hair is thriving.  Hopefully that will continue when I move to TX this summer.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

wyldcurlz said:


> i really wanna join this challenge, but living in dry, southern California....i'm scared of "da juice!" don't wanna dry my hair out.
> 
> any arrid climate folks having success with jheri juice?? (California, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, southern Utah?????) ....anyone?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

foxee said:


> So I went to the BSS to pick up the Wave Nouveau and they were all out of the 32 oz bottles!    I bought a 18 oz bottle of CFCG for $6.99.  No big deal, I love the CFCG anyway.



18 oz? Thats a pretty good price:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Have you used the Beemine before? Can you give a review on it, *I want to try it.*





Firstborn2 said:


> I've never seen this product, plz don't have me *back at the bss*,lol...




:angeldevi *Bad product junkie! Bad! You naughty PJ you...*...


----------



## Firstborn2

wyldcurlz said:


> i really wanna join this challenge, but living in dry, southern California....i'm scared of "da juice!" don't wanna dry my hair out.
> 
> any arrid climate folks having success with jheri juice?? (California, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, southern Utah?????) ....anyone?


 
I live in *Los Angeles* and I've been juicing since January and I haven't had any negative issues with using jheri juice expect picking one that my hair likes. I've finally started to retain all of my growth since using it and I haven't had any issues with dry or crunchy hair. HTH


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> :angeldevi *Bad product junkie! Bad! You naughty PJ you...*...


 
I know I thought I had given up being a pj and actually I have, it's just the juice that has me going crazy . but when you say pj you are only talking about hair products right?


----------



## ms.blue

My hair better after I juiced.


----------



## Bigghair

SmilingElephant said:


> I juiced up my curls a few minutes ago!!! S-curl works great for day after curls!! I sprayed it on after sleeping with my hair net/bonnet thingy...and my satin bonnet on top on my satin pillowcase (Okay??!! I don't play!! )....i got up and sprayed some on my hand first and scrunched and then i saw that it was good...(like God did )...and then i sprayed it on my curls and braids.
> 
> 
> My hair came back to life!!



ahhhaahhhaaa!  The highlighted is so funny to me!!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Hayyy Beauties =) I'z back.. man I have been having a time lately but so excuse my absence.. I wasn't juicing bec my hair has been doing nothing bec I've been trynna do everything.. so I put micro/mini twists in.. they look kinda stange to me but it took HOURS so in they will be staying.. its way easier to juice this way.. I did them on blowdried (sp?) hair "& used only shea butter.. my ends aren't as moisterized as I'd like but I'll saturate them later today.. 

I wanted to share a product rave too.. I can't start topics from my cell so I'll let my juicy sistas know.. 0kay so I been obsessing abt the new Dove damage therapy w/fiberactives.. so I go it "& OMG it was awesome.. super sippery and my hair felt amazing softer than its ever been after a wash. .. I thot it was protein but I think its more porisity(sp?) control.. and its on sale at wal mart in a BIG bottle... I don't shop there but I saw it for the 1's that do... ummm what else? I think that's all for now beauties.. I'll start posting more hopefully... Happy Juicin' =)


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

I live in s0. Cal WyldCurlz .. I be juicin' "& stuff.. =) 

(^^id0nt really speak that way btw) LOL


----------



## swalker31

Hey yall, I'm just checking in and kind of bummed out. I ran out of the s-curl no drip so the product junkie in me bought Care Free Curl Gold (the spray) and its nowhere near as moisturizig as the s-curl. I know we don't pay much for the juices but I still don't want to just toss it.  Does anyone have any ideas of what I can put with it to add some moisture umph to it?  Please let me know


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I know I thought I had given up being a pj and actually I have, it's just the juice that has me going crazy . *but when you say pj you are only talking about hair products right?*



Oh lawdddd dont tell me she's a skincare PJ too...

Yeah I was only talking about *haircare products* but ummmmm...thats not all you get in those mail orders is it?


----------



## mscocoface

wyldcurlz said:


> i really wanna join this challenge, but living in dry, southern California....i'm scared of "da juice!" don't wanna dry my hair out.
> 
> any arrid climate folks having success with jheri juice?? (California, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, southern Utah?????) ....anyone?


 
I am in Orange County and I have been very impressed with the results.

Now what is bugging me right now is the amount of gray hair showing up, it looks like a wild fire.  I am hoping with the gray the rest of the hair is growing also.

I did a complete twist of my hair and I noticed that it took me much longer to twist each individual meaning there was more hair to twist. Not saying CFCG is the only reason for this but I noticed it.

Not going to rave yet, but like I said I am impressed with the results so far.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Oh lawdddd dont tell me she's a skincare PJ too...
> 
> Yeah I was only talking about *haircare products* but ummmmm...thats not all you get in those mail orders is it?


 
Nope


----------



## Firstborn2

swalker31 said:


> Hey yall, I'm just checking in and kind of bummed out. I ran out of the s-curl no drip so the product junkie in me bought Care Free Curl Gold (the spray) and its nowhere near as moisturizig as the s-curl. I know we don't pay much for the juices but I still don't want to just toss it. Does anyone have any ideas of what I can put with it to add some moisture umph to it? Please let me know


 
I didn't like it either, but I tossed mine


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I didn't like it either, but I tossed mine



Which CFCG did you have? The instant activator or the hair and scalp spray? I have the instant activator


----------



## JuiceMobsta

swalker31 said:


> Hey yall, I'm just checking in and kind of bummed out. I ran out of the s-curl no drip so the product junkie in me bought Care Free Curl Gold (the spray) and its nowhere near as moisturizig as the s-curl. I know we don't pay much for the juices but I still don't want to just toss it.  Does anyone have any ideas of what I can put with it to add some moisture umph to it?  Please let me know



Add more glycerin? :scratchch

But ummm, I'm guessing you got the hair and scalp spray


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Which CFCG did you have? The instant activator or the hair and scalp spray? I have the instant activator


 
It was the instant activator.


----------



## Jewell

Just checkn in to say that I'm still juicin' wit my HS 14N1!  I alternate that with S-Curl Texturizer Spray (blue & gray bottle).  So far, HS has my hair so soft and moisturized DAYS LATER!  My hair will technically be dry, but still so soft.

Wit all these people juicin' I hope the prices on these products don't go up as the companies see a surge in the volume being sold! lol


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chelz said:


> Which CFCG did you have? The instant activator or the hair and scalp spray*? I have the instant activato*r


I have this as well and I am super impressed myself with it.

My hair is the softest it's been in a very long time.

This stuff isn't greasy AT ALL!!!  My hair absorbs it!  

I put it on my hair last night and used a plastic bag for the first time before I put my scarf on.  When I took my hair off this morning, my DH was like "!"  I touched my hair and it was sooooo soft.

I'm in love


----------



## My Friend

Hey Ladies, 

Juiced this morning!!!  Shout out to *BMP*....for all your help regarding the braidout turned dry, matted, tangled, fro 


Would love to hear :update:'s from the other *190 *people in the challenge Where ya'll at?????????


----------



## MsButterfli

i juiced earlier, got this crinkly puffy damn braidout goin on lol..feel like goin and blowdrying my hair or somethin  online lookin for a new stroller for babygirl and gettin frustrated as well...so far not a good night for me but im sure this thread will perk me up lol


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Hayyy Beauties =) I'z back.. man I have been having a time lately but so excuse my absence.. I wasn't juicing bec my hair has been doing nothing bec I've been trynna do everything.. so I put micro/mini twists in.. they look kinda stange to me but it took HOURS so in they will be staying.. its way easier to juice this way.. I did them on blowdried (sp?) hair "& used only shea butter.. my ends aren't as moisterized as I'd like but I'll saturate them later today..
> 
> I wanted to share a product rave too.. I can't start topics from my cell so I'll let my juicy sistas know.. 0kay so I been obsessing abt the new Dove damage therapy w/fiberactives.. so I go it "& OMG it was awesome.. super sippery and my hair felt amazing softer than its ever been after a wash. .. I thot it was protein but I think its more porisity(sp?) control.. and its on sale at wal mart in a BIG bottle... I don't shop there but I saw it for the 1's that do... ummm what else? I think that's all for now beauties.. I'll start posting more hopefully... Happy Juicin' =)


 

glad you are back we've missed you!


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm about to go wash this egg out of my hair so I can juice.


----------



## nicey

Well, my DH doesn't like the smell of the juice in my hair.  He says he can smell it everytime I pass by him or, of course, when my head is next to his nose.  That makes me think that people can probably smell this same smell when I am at work. That is a definite no no.  Maybe I am overjuicing??  I want to put some essential oil in my CFCG or maybe I will put together my own concoction with essential oils and glycerin.  Any suggestions?


----------



## swalker31

Chelz said:


> Add more glycerin? :scratchch
> 
> But ummm, I'm guessing you got the hair and scalp spray


 
OMG!! You're right I do have the hair and scalp spray. So maybe i'll toss it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

nicey said:


> Well, my DH doesn't like the smell of the juice in my hair.  He says he can smell it everytime I pass by him or, of course, when my head is next to his nose.  That makes me think that people can probably smell this same smell when I am at work. That is a definite no no.  Maybe I am overjuicing??  I want to put some essential oil in my CFCG or maybe I will put together my own concoction with essential oils and glycerin.  Any suggestions?


Do you have the spray or the one you pour in your hand?  I have the one you pour and I love the smell...doesn't bother me or dh one bit.


----------



## 30something

nicey said:


> Well, my DH doesn't like the smell of the juice in my hair.  He says he can smell it everytime I pass by him or, of course, when my head is next to his nose.  That makes me think that people can probably smell this same smell when I am at work. That is a definite no no.  Maybe I am overjuicing??  I want to put some essential oil in my CFCG or maybe I will put together my own concoction with essential oils and glycerin.  Any suggestions?


I never got to smell what CFCG smells like but I like how S-Curl no drip activator smells. Maybe you can change the brand or... try out soupgoods.com. They have a nice selection of fragrance oils. http://www.soapgoods.com/Fragrant-Oils-c-87.html?osCsid=56201d0f5d8782c2525b2b4a76d32c11


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Jewell .. ihope prices don't go up.. Sally's has the best price on HS 14N1.. ineed it to stay the same for my survival as a juicy diva LoL

@FirstBorn .. =] you're awesome I feel special *blushing*

uhmm.. where's the leader of the juice heads, Ms. AdoraAdora?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@FB do you use a whole egg or just the egg whites?


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @FB do you use a whole egg or just the egg whites?


 
Yeah I use the whole egg....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Juiced this morning!!!  Shout out to *BMP*....for all your help regarding the* braidout turned dry, matted, tangled, fro*
> 
> 
> *Would love to hear :update:'s from the other 190 people in the challenge Where ya'll at?????????*



 *Exactly!!! You better get 'em My Friend 

@braidout...thats why Ill just stick with bantu knot outs, cant trust my hair with a braid out *


----------



## Firstborn2

Hey Chelz what have you been up to today?


----------



## danigurl18

I'm trying a braidout and I'll post a pic in the am before I leave for church


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah I use the whole egg....



Hold up now Firstborn  I know I saw you with a fly  MJ gif on here earlier!  Yeah I had my :eye: on you...

Why you switchin back to darrel again when he still wont tell you what he did with that spray pik? He hiding it somewheres... 

I still have him on here so I could punch him every time I look at my post soo maybe he'll spill the beans...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Hold up now Firstborn  I know I saw you with a fly  MJ gif on here earlier!  Yeah I had my :eye: on you...
> 
> Why you switchin back to darrel again when he still wont tell you what he did with that spray pik? He hiding it somewheres...
> 
> I still have him on here so I could punch him every time I look at my post soo maybe he'll spill the beans...


 
Girl, I've been bored out my mind today, so I was changing the siggy, about to change it again.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

My Friend said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Juiced this morning!!!  Shout out to *BMP*....for all your help regarding the braidout turned dry, matted, tangled, fro
> 
> 
> Would love to hear :update:'s from the other*190 *people in the challenge Where ya'll at?????????


 
lol, I'm still juicing twice a day.  I'm using a braid spray and I can't wait until it's all gone so I can try another juice.  This braid spray is sticky, but I can't throw it away or buy another juice before I finish this bottle.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I'm just going to add myself to this.. I love my s*curl but have yet to replace it. I would only use it as needed. I wonder how my hair would behave with diligent use.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Chelz what have you been up to today?





Firstborn2 said:


> Girl, I've been bored out my mind today, so I was changing the siggy, about to change it again.



 You put some monkeys up there!...but they on point though 

Oh and I took a pic of my products from a distance so you wont feel like a PJ...and I'm still missing like 6 products from the pic... Like Scurl activator..

*Wow why is it sooo fuzzy looking??* 






*Better...*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

it_comes_naturally said:


> lol, I'm still juicing twice a day.  I'm using a braid spray and I can't wait until it's all gone so I can try another juice.  This braid spray is sticky, *but I can't throw it away or buy another juice before I finish this bottle.*



Technically you can...

You must be in the use one buy one challenge...:notworthy


----------



## Firstborn2

Um Chelz how many bottles of juice is in that collection,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I'm just going to add myself to this.. I love my s*curl but have yet to replace it. I would only use it as needed. I wonder how my hair would behave with diligent use.



 *Welcome NappyInTheCity!!!!* :afro2:...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Um Chelz how many bottles of juice is in that collection,lol



...

Ummmm, only like three...but the Scurl no drip is missing and 5 other products...so the *21* in that pic plus *6 more* is likeeeee....*27 products....* Though I prob wont get the CFC spray again, just the CFCG 

Shhhhhhhh don't tell nobody...


----------



## Firstborn2

girl I'm to lazy to take pix of my junk half of this stuff I need to give away cuz I don't use anymore, I've given a lot of products to my sister and mother , I don't know why I'm still holding on to the rest of it, I'm really trying to go green except for the juice, I will use that forever


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> girl I'm to lazy to take pix of my junk half of this stuff I need to give away cuz I don't use anymore, I've given a lot of products to my sister and mother , I don't know why I'm still holding on to the rest of it, I'm really trying to go green except for the juice, I will use that forever



Those pics dont include the stuff that I dont use or that I once planned on using back during the horrible beginning of hair journey pj phase...thats like 20-40 other products... But yes the juice is a keeper...my ride or die.


----------



## Firstborn2

I don't know why I slept on it for some long.....Heck it's midnight, I need to place my orders and go to bed.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I don't know why I slept on it for some long.....Heck it's midnight, *I need to place my orders and go to bed.*



I first bought S-curl in the fall after I had seen 2 ppl on youtube/internet say that it was a good moisturizer. But I hadnt really used it much at all

What are you ordering this time? I might have to go lurk on the sites...

Goodnight girl!  I mean...Good murnin


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*One more thing,,We have officially reached more views 
than the Product Review Database. :woohoo:

On that note,,Happy Juicing!!!

Smoochies!!!!:blowkiss:* <<<Thats what MyFriend would say


----------



## RockCreak

Morning Girls....still juicing.  

I'm so glad I finally found a combo that works for me.

No more poo for me!  

I use V05 con for cowashing, silicon bambo for dc - shake and let the hair dry.

Then I apply a light coat of vatika oil mix with CFCG instand activator and bamm!

This will be my new regi for now! 

Off to cowash and dc.. be back after homework!


----------



## 30something

Forgot to check in

I haven't juiced all month, I been so well moisturized that I been afraid of moisture overload

I'll try to start this week


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> Have you used the Beemine before? Can you give a review on it, I want to try it.


 
Honestly I started using it in March I read the reviews from the KISS and BH site and decided to try it and I have been loving it so far. I use the moisterizers, conditioner, juice and growth serums.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

wyldcurlz said:


> i really wanna join this challenge, but living in dry, southern California....i'm scared of "da juice!" don't wanna dry my hair out.
> 
> any arrid climate folks having success with jheri juice?? (California, Arizona, New Mexico, Nevada, southern Utah?????) ....anyone?


 
I am in Iraq real desert burning sun and I am juicing big time no problems


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Still juicing, s-curl feels niiice under some curly pudding!


----------



## RockCreak

jayjaycurlz said:


> Still juicing, s-curl feels niiice under some curly pudding!


 

I like it too!  Right now, I revisited the cfcg and activator because I want to use it up !


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I first bought S-curl in the fall after I had seen 2 ppl on youtube/internet say that it was a good moisturizer. But I hadnt really used it much at all
> 
> What are you ordering this time? I might have to go lurk on the sites...
> 
> Goodnight girl!  I mean...Good murnin


 
Chelz I end up ordering 2-1gallon containers of coconut oil and 3bottles of the salmon oil, before you say anything it's for my whole family. I wanted to purchase raw african black soap and seaweed soap but I couldn't decided on a site, So I'm up this morning trying to figure it out.


----------



## Firstborn2

20Something said:


> Forgot to check in
> 
> I haven't juiced all month, I been so well moisturized that I been afraid of moisture overload
> 
> I'll try to start this week


 
Yeah I feel you on that, I do  protein once a week to avoid that.


ETA: Ok these monkeys are getting on my nerves time to change,lol


----------



## 30something

I juiced a few hours ago and omg! It felt so greeeeasy and an hour later it felt so dry  What happened? I only sprayed twice. Maybe its not humid enough.. says its 33% humidity outside... maybe thats why? I have no clue

It was S-curl no drip activator.


----------



## nicey

I have the spray.  I did try putting some coconut oil in the bottle, but the spray just drowned out the smell!? Maybe I didn't put enough.  



Nice & Wavy said:


> Do you have the spray or the one you pour in your hand? I have the one you pour and I love the smell...doesn't bother me or dh one bit.


----------



## nicey

20Something said:


> I never got to smell what CFCG smells like but I like how S-Curl no drip activator smells. Maybe you can change the brand or... try out soupgoods.com. They have a nice selection of fragrance oils. http://www.soapgoods.com/Fragrant-Oils-c-87.html?osCsid=56201d0f5d8782c2525b2b4a76d32c11


 

I thought about changing the brand too.  I dunno, maybe I will just use a bit more essential oils in my CFCG. I will also have to do the cowash more using some good smelling conditioner.  Thanks for the website. I will look into it.


----------



## MsButterfli

hey ladies, whos using Wave Nouveau with success? i picked some up today before work because i didnt see my beloved S-curl in this particular store..  guess since im at work i can test it out n see how i like it now lol.. I actually had Wave Nouveau back in the day...for all of 2 weeks cuz my hair grew like crazy...hmmm this can be good....*evil snicker* lol


----------



## EbonyLockss

I am using Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and I am relaxed and I am wondering to use this without weighing my hair down. Do yall use it everyday or on wash days when your hair is still damp??


----------



## maxineshaw

foxee said:


> Have you tried any other juices?



Yes.  As I've previously posted (and btw, I'm not knocking your question), I have tried just about every juice.  Homemade juice, storebought juice, Juice and Berries.  Just ain't workin' for me.


As a matter of fact, I am in the process of a thorough detangling session.  This is done using my Tresemme conditioner (and I haven't had to do it in so long that I forgot how awesome this conditioner is :Copy of 2cool: ), a widetooth comb, a denman brush, and banana clips to separate the hair.  I just rinse my hair with water, and I apply a ton of the conditioner.  I love that it has a pump on it.  I use the widetooth comb first to detangle, and then I go over it with the denman.  

I do not do this in the shower.  I do it in front of my vanity mirror.  


I used to do this when I would sleep on my hair (which I don't do anymore).  I did sleep on my hair last night.  However, it was because of how the s-curl did my hair.  I washed and dc'd my hair last night.  Then I applied the s-curl, and it did not go over well with my hair.  

What I've noticed happens with this product is that it  is really difficult to comb my hair.  This product encourages dryness and serious knots and tangles in my hair.  It was feeling okay when I sealed it with the Black Earth African Healing Oyl.  However, I could still feel the dryness.  And the straw that broke the camel's back was the tangles after the washing.  


I am going to bow out of this challenge gracefully.  I tried.  I really tried, but my hair just is like "go back to the oil-based moisturizers".


I hope you all do well with it though.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah I feel you on that, I do  protein once a week to avoid that.
> 
> 
> ETA: Ok these monkeys are getting on my nerves time to change,lol



What protein do you use? I have the ApHogee 2min reconstructor, ORS Replenishing pak, lustrasilk/lekair cholesterol, coconut milk/cream, and I might get the Mane N Tail shampoo and condish for if I ever decide to shampoo, all of these are light protein...some of the juices have a lil protein in them though. I dont know about yall but that cfcg was on point the other day... me some cfcg. Adora was right

Those monkeys were over there driving FirstBorn wild!


----------



## swalker31

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I end up ordering 2-1gallon containers of coconut oil and 3bottles of the salmon oil, before you say anything it's for my whole family. I wanted to purchase raw african black soap and seaweed soap but I couldn't decided on a site, So I'm up this morning trying to figure it out.


 
Ok now Miss Firstborn, you've intriqued me with this salmon oil, please do tell. The PJ in me is doing flips right now, are you putting over your juice?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Yes.  As I've previously posted (and btw, I'm not knocking your question), I have tried just about every juice.  Homemade juice, storebought juice, Juice and Berries.  Just ain't workin' for me.
> 
> 
> As a matter of fact, I am in the process of a thorough detangling session.  This is done using my Tresemme conditioner (and I haven't had to do it in so long that I forgot how awesome this conditioner is :Copy of 2cool: ), a widetooth comb, a denman brush, and banana clips to separate the hair.  I just rinse my hair with water, and I apply a ton of the conditioner.  I love that it has a pump on it.  I use the widetooth comb first to detangle, and then I go over it with the denman.
> 
> I do not do this in the shower.  I do it in front of my vanity mirror.
> 
> 
> I used to do this when I would sleep on my hair (which I don't do anymore).  I did sleep on my hair last night.  However, it was because of how the s-curl did my hair.  I washed and dc'd my hair last night.  Then I applied the s-curl, and it did not go over well with my hair.
> 
> What I've noticed happens with this product is that it  is really difficult to comb my hair.  This product encourages dryness and serious knots and tangles in my hair.  It was feeling okay when I sealed it with the Black Earth African Healing Oyl.  However, I could still feel the dryness.  And the straw that broke the camel's back was the tangles after the washing.
> 
> 
> I am going to bow out of this challenge gracefully.  I tried.  I really tried, but my hair just is like "go back to the oil-based moisturizers".
> 
> 
> I hope you all do well with it though.




...Maybe it was the way you applied it/how much you applied or how you sealed it/what you sealed it with???  I'm sorry it's just not working well for you erplexed


----------



## wyldcurlz

mscocoface said:


> I am in Orange County and I have been very impressed with the results.
> 
> Now what is bugging me right now is the amount of gray hair showing up, it looks like a wild fire.  I am hoping with the gray the rest of the hair is growing also.
> 
> I did a complete twist of my hair and I noticed that it took me much longer to twist each individual meaning there was more hair to twist. Not saying CFCG is the only reason for this but I noticed it.
> 
> Not going to rave yet, but like I said I am impressed with the results so far.



Thanks - I was wondering. I NEED something to help with retention - but I've been soooo scared to try any glycerin based products because of this dry climate (especially when summer arrives.) My ends are dry enough - I don't need something zapping more moisture from my hair.

What juice are you using?? 



Firstborn2 said:


> I live in *Los Angeles* and I've been juicing since January and I haven't had any negative issues with using jheri juice expect picking one that my hair likes. I've finally started to retain all of my growth since using it and I haven't had any issues with dry or crunchy hair. HTH



Thanks - very helpful. What juice does your hair like???


----------



## JuiceMobsta

swalker31 said:


> Ok now Miss Firstborn, you've intriqued me with this salmon oil, please do tell. The PJ in me is doing flips right now, are you putting over your juice?



 I know you didnt ask me but...I think its meant as a supplement?? :scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

20Something said:


> I juiced a few hours ago and omg! It felt so greeeeasy and an hour later it felt so dry  What happened? I only sprayed twice. Maybe its not humid enough.. says its 33% humidity outside... maybe thats why? I have no clue
> 
> It was S-curl no drip activator.



Hmmm try sealing it with something when you juice, like an oil or.... a lil grease. Juicing at night gives my hair time to dry and then it doesnt feel so super juicy, but its still moisturized  And I only juice some nights because other nights I am lazy. Oh and I dont leave my hair aloose after juicing, I twist it into bantu knots for the night.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

EbonyLockss said:


> I am using Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and I am relaxed and I am wondering to use this without weighing my hair down. Do yall use it everyday or on wash days when your hair is still damp??



Has it weighed your hair down before? Just use smaller amounts. I think most of the other juicers are using it either several times a day, once a day, or every other day.


----------



## CocoGlow

I know I said I was going to start doing wash n gos everyday - cowashing & putting my hair into a puff BUT I learned my lesson!!  .. the tangles & knots after only one week were scary and yesterday's detangle session sealed the deal for me ... my dense fragile natural 4B hair cannot take it .. I'm sticking to stretched styles and continuing to keep my hair stretched during the washing process .. I loved washing daily and it was good while it lasted but I'm trying to formulate a way to wash often & still keep my hair stretched

Now onto the juice  .. so far the *Long Aid Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair)* is my fav! .. 
I did not get any lasting softness from the: 
*Hawaiian Silky 14n1
S-Curl No Drip Activator
Carefree Free Curl Gold Activator 
Worlds of Curls Comb Out Activator* .. 

The Long Aid works the best for me..maybe b/c it's in a gel form ...I'm still on the lookout for the 
*Softee Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair) * since the ingredients are similar .. I'll compare it to the LongAid

*I asked before but does anyone have experience w/ the Softee Curl Activator Gel? *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I end up ordering 2-1gallon containers of coconut oil and 3bottles of the salmon oil, before you say anything it's for my whole family. I wanted to purchase raw african black soap and seaweed soap but I couldn't decided on a site, So I'm up this morning trying to figure it out.



check out this website...they sell giant doo doo balls of black soap  as well as shea butter in solid or liquid form, cocoa butter, & carrier oils.

http://www.coastalscents.com/cfwebstore/index.cfm/product/1754_78/african-black-soap.cfm


----------



## swalker31

No problem Chelz, thanks for sharing. Gurrl the moment I heard/read "oil" I sat up in my chair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NappyRina said:


> Now onto the juice  .. so far the *Long Aid Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair)* is my fav! ..
> I did not get any lasting softness from the:
> *Hawaiian Silky 14n1
> S-Curl No Drip Activator
> Carefree Free Curl Gold Activator
> Worlds of Curls Comb Out Activator* ..
> 
> The Long Aid works the best for me..maybe b/c it's in a gel form ...I'm still on the lookout for the
> *Softee Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair) * since the ingredients are similar .. I'll compare it to the LongAid
> 
> *I asked before but does anyone have experience w/ the Softee Curl Activator Gel? *



Those other juices might work better if you use a sealant after juicing
I havent seen the Softee Curl Activator Gel i dont think...maybe it was in the BSS i went in the other day or maybe super walmart has it? Ill see if I see it anywhere 2morow.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

swalker31 said:


> No problem Chelz, thanks for sharing. Gurrl the moment I heard/read "oil" I sat up in my chair.



Here's the stuff I think she is talking about...kinda like that

http://www.vitacost.com/productResu...conut+oil&Ntk=products&x=0&y=0&Ntt=salmon oil


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsButterfli said:


> hey ladies, whos using Wave Nouveau with success? i picked some up today before work because i didnt see my beloved S-curl in this particular store..  guess since im at work i can test it out n see how i like it now lol.. I actually had Wave Nouveau back in the day...for all of 2 weeks cuz my hair grew like crazy...hmmm this can be good....*evil snicker* lol



I had wave nouveau like 2 years ago and I remember not caring much for it..but that was long before I started my hj so maybe it was just user error...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nicey said:


> I thought about changing the brand too.  I dunno, maybe I will just use a bit more essential oils in my CFCG. I will also have to do the cowash more using some good smelling conditioner.  Thanks for the website. I will look into it.



I have the cfcg and ummmm...I dont think that smell is going anywhere anytime soon cause its not light...I dont mind it at all though. I'm thinking S curl has a lighter smell, maybe you could try that. Just go in the BSS and start sniffing all the juices...


----------



## MsButterfli

lol you shoulda saw me today in the store askin the lady "u dont mind if i smell this do u?" lol...them folks in the wholesale district can get kinda funky lol..they had no CGCG just the regular ones..the second store had my s-curl in the hugemongous bottle, 3 for $25...we'll see how the WN works since they were 3 for 12 for the 8.5oz bottle...i love goin there..ya'll product junkies would prob go ape**** in there lol


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> ...Maybe it was the way you applied it/how much you applied or how you sealed it/what you sealed it with???  I'm sorry it's just not working well for you erplexed




Nawh it's the juice.  I'm really disappointed with it's performance.  I really wanted it to work.  


And I've been wanting to post a different picture of Eriq La Salle because of your siggy  He needs redemption from that Jheri wig. 







Can't believe I haven't seen a single pic of Sam Jackson.  He's got the best Jheri curl wig I've ever seen


----------



## maxineshaw

Oh my, not a wig...








I wonder what the back of his shirt looked like 

Sorry for the semi thread-jacking


----------



## My Friend

*Smoochies!!!!:blowkiss:* <<<Thats what MyFriend would say[/QUOTE]





Smoochies Chelz


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Nawh it's the juice.  I'm really disappointed with it's performance.  I really wanted it to work.
> 
> 
> *And I've been wanting to post a different picture of Eriq La Salle because of your siggy  He needs redemption from that Jheri wig. *



Ahahahah noooo dont give him any redemption until he gives up the spray pick that he has,


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> What protein do you use? I have the ApHogee 2min reconstructor, ORS Replenishing pak, lustrasilk/lekair cholesterol, coconut milk/cream, and I might get the Mane N Tail shampoo and condish for if I ever decide to shampoo, all of these are light protein...some of the juices have a lil protein in them though. I dont know about yall but that cfcg was on point the other day... me some cfcg. Adora was right
> 
> *Those monkeys were over there driving FirstBorn wild*!


 
They were doing a lil to much for me,lol



swalker31 said:


> Ok now Miss Firstborn, you've intriqued me with this salmon oil, please do tell. The PJ in me is doing flips right now, are you putting over your juice?


 
Taking the supplement



wyldcurlz said:


> Thanks - I was wondering. I NEED something to help with retention - but I've been soooo scared to try any glycerin based products because of this dry climate (especially when summer arrives.) My ends are dry enough - I don't need something zapping more moisture from my hair.
> 
> What juice are you using??
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks - very helpful. What juice does your hair like*???


 
S-Curl baby....


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> *Smoochies!!!!:blowkiss:* <<<Thats what MyFriend would say


 




Smoochies Chelz [/QUOTE]

MYFriend datz all you eva say these days is smoochies, what's up with dat


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Oh my, not a wig...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the back of his shirt looked like
> 
> Sorry for the semi thread-jacking


 

 Ohhh noo you didn't break out Mr. O'Shea Jackson, Icecube this is your life.


----------



## Firstborn2

Today was my hot oil treatment and dc day, my hair feels good and smells good too, I'm not putting any S-curl or long aid on tonight, SO been going sniffing crazy My hair is still wet, I'll seal with coconut oil before bed.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Today was my hot oil treatment and dc day, my hair feels good and smells good too, I'm not putting any S-curl or *long aid *on tonight, SO been going sniffing crazy My hair is still wet, I'll seal with coconut oil before bed.



Why are we and a few others always the main ones holding it down? I know there are a ton more juicers in this challenge!  Where is Adora and the new pics! 

SN: I see FirstBorn ditched the blue scurl jel already...hasnt even mentioned it...not once...


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok yall know I'm a lil slow, but um I didn't know they had to full version on hollywood shuffle on youtube, I forgot how hilarious this [email protected]#% movie was

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70oReK4UvLc


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Why are we and a few others always the main ones holding it down? I know there are a ton more juicers in this challenge!  Where is Adora and the new pics!
> 
> SN: I see FirstBorn ditched the blue scurl jel already...hasnt even mentioned it...not once...


 
I haven't even used it yet, I can't get pass the long aid gel, I gave the S-Curl gel to SO, I love how it make his hair look...He likes it as well


----------



## Firstborn2

I feel you Chelz, I don't know where the rest of our juicer are????


----------



## LVLY210

My hair really likes the S Curl juice, so I'm sticking with that for the remainder of this challenge.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I DC last night to include peppermint Tea rinse. Added my BeeMine moistures, Jojoba oil to seal silk rollers etc. Work up this morning my hair was soft and nice I juiced added my castor oil, and baggy.  

I know I need my ends trim but I do not know how too. So I will be reading today and tonight I will watch some YT video and then once I think I got it I will trim.  My last trim was in Dec 09 and that turn out to be a chop because it was done by the hair dresser. 

I did read where you do not have to trim till a relaxer so what you all think should I wait till my relaxer in July or try and trim now.


----------



## Firstborn2

LVLY210 said:


> My hair really likes the S Curl juice, so I'm sticking with that for the remainder of this challenge.


 

I need to be like you, but I'm weak I was tempted into trying different brands...


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I DC last night to include peppermint Tea rinse. Added my BeeMine moistures, Jojoba oil to seal silk rollers etc. Work up this morning my hair was soft and nice I juiced added my castor oil, and baggy.
> 
> I know I need my ends trim but I do not know how too. So I will be reading today and tonight I will watch some YT video and then once I think I got it I will trim. My last trim was in Dec 09 and that turn out to be a chop because it was done by the hair dresser.
> 
> I did read where you do not have to trim till a relaxer so what you all think should I wait till my relaxer in July or try and trim now.


 

How is the tea rinses working for you? I did a rinse tonight. I like to make mine a day in advance so it will be cold when I do my final rinse.


----------



## Chriselle83

Checking in... stilll using the Long Aid gel... still lovin' the juice


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> How is the tea rinses working for you? I did a rinse tonight. I like to make mine a day in advance so it will be cold when I do my final rinse.


 
So far so good thank you again  the shedding is not much and that is good. I make it and keep in the fridge then warms it a bit before use since I wash my hair at nights. 
I also braided my hair in six and will only take them down but once a week so less touching of my hair. 

I will juicy braided, moisture braided, oil braided, baggy braided. Anything to not see that hair come out.


----------



## Firstborn2

Cool just make sure you are balancing the moisture intake with protein as well, you don't want your hair to be mushy.


----------



## MsButterfli

night owl juicer here lol..i used the Wave Nouveau tonight and put some bantu knots in my hair...the front has cornrows in it...now i kinda wanna finish my hair with the cornrows and throw some crochet braids in it lol...we'll see what happens this weekend lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

hi everyone!!!! how have you all been?? 
i found a new juice that i like the other day!!! "African Braid spray!!!"
glycerin is the third ingredient! and im loving this stuff, i mixed it with my care free curl. i have been spraying/misting my hair everywhere, ive become addicted to spraying!!!! i carry that spray everywhere!!!!!!!! i even misted my hair at the bank


----------



## I Am So Blessed

RockCreak said:


> Morning Girls....still juicing.
> 
> I'm so glad I finally found a combo that works for me.
> 
> No more poo for me!
> 
> I use V05 con for cowashing, silicon bambo for dc - shake and let the hair dry.
> 
> Then I apply a light coat of vatika oil mix with CFCG instand activator and bamm!
> 
> This will be my new regi for now!
> 
> Off to cowash and dc.. be back after homework!


 
wow we have almost the same reggie!!!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Okay You know I said I would read about triming well I bow down and got me the Split Ender, so far the reviews were all positive so I will update you once I get it. 
I also got a shower filter being over here the water is hard and I am tired of using the bottle water. 
I am making sure with using all this juice does not go in vain making sure I get all my progress


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> Cool just make sure you are balancing the moisture intake with protein as well, you don't want your hair to be mushy.


 
Thank you I will include my MNT conditioner on some of my co wash days


----------



## Firstborn2

Hey Juicers good morning, I tried going to sleep but it's raining in L.A. yall


----------



## Sapphire_chic

juicing is going really well, I have little to no breakage. I'm thinking of switching from a spray to a lotion or pump bottle because well the spray sometimes goes everywhere and glycerin is sticky


----------



## boundlessbeauty

Update: I had an install put in the other day but still juicing daily. Using an application bottle to apply it to the scalp.and conrows.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hi everyone!!!! how have you all been??
> i found a new juice that i like the other day!!! "African Braid spray!!!"
> glycerin is the third ingredient! and im loving this stuff, *i mixed it with my care free curl.* i have been spraying/misting my hair everywhere, ive become addicted to spraying!!!! i carry that spray everywhere!!!!!!!! i even misted my hair at the bank



Hola chica!! 

what store you find the braid spray in? lol...where are the pitchas? 

I havent juiced since very early Saturday morning, cfcg keeps my hair soft and moisturized for days...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Juicers good morning, I tried going to sleep but it's raining in L.A. yall



Good Murnin!!!  

Must be rainin mighty hard...or are u scared of thunder/lightning? 

Tell your Scurl to comfort you...


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Juicers good morning, I tried going to sleep but it's raining in L.A. yall


 
Good evening. We have dust storm rather that than rain because it will be muddy up in here


----------



## fancypants007

Hey Adora, just checking in. I'm still using CFCG and loving it. I did a henna treatment saturday for about 3 hours, rinsed and rinsed and rinsed some more. I then apply Herbal Essences Hydralicious conditioner mixed with oils/honey/aloe vera gel and applied to hair and left on overnight. This conditioner made my hair sooo soft. In morning I rinsed out and applied my CFCG, detangled, plait and good to go. Took down hair next day to style in bun and hair was looking good. I bought another product too that I've been using. I couldn't find it anywhere in the local bss so i had to order it. It's the Hawaiian Silky Dry Look gel activator. I apply CFCG in PM and HS in AM. I'm loving this simple routine. I also am looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Chelz said:


> Technically you can... Yeah, and I'm so tempted to do so.   I should have only a couple days left of the braid spray.  I think I'll head to Sally's today and buy my next juice.
> 
> You must be in the use one buy one challenge...:notworthy


 Nope, but I should be.  I'm just overwhelmed when I look under my sink at all the products.  I should have hair down to my butt with all that's under there.


----------



## CocoGlow

*ADORA* ... are your using the African Pride Braid Spray? They have 2 versions: Regular & Extra Dry Hair....I know you said you mix it w/ the Care Free Curl Gold but would you use it alone at all?


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I have Darcy's botanicals' daily leave in conditioning spray.  The ingredients are 

Distilled Water, Vegetable Glycerin, Panthenol, BTMS-50 ( a mild conditioning emulsifier), Marula Oil, Ximenia Oil (Wild Plum), and phenoxyethanol and caprylyl glycol.

Can it be used as juice?

How close to the top does glycerin need to be?  I have some mositure mist from shescentit and I'd like to use it if anybody thinks it would work.

Ingredients: Chamomile, water infused with Aloe, Nettle extract, grape seed extract, Honey, Colts foot extract, Horsetail, Silk Amino Acids, Sage, Rosemary, Glycerin, Shea Butter, Mint extract, centrimonium chloride, Tocopheryl Acecate (vit E), Panthenol, citric acid, germall plus

Yeah, I'm trying to use my stash, if possible, instead of buying more juice.


----------



## jayjaycurlz

it_comes_naturally said:


> Nope, but I should be.  I'm just overwhelmed when I look under my sink at all the products.  I should have hair down to my butt with all that's under there.




You and me both!


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I just bought the SCurl, dark grey bottle last night but I think I was looking for was the 360 Curl or whatever. It is by the same company, Lusters S Curl but I like the smell more of the 360 bottle, smells more like soap. 

Any one else use this?

Last night I soaked my ends in that and avocado oil and twisted. I'm all natural and my hair is not THAT long to bun. I woke up to soaking wet hair and my twist just flopped about so I pulled my hair back with a head band. How are you natural ladies styling your hair after the night? Any tips for us naturals that whole head baggy?


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

I don't whole baggy. I spritz and twist at night. My hair is still damp in the AM so I don't usually spritz again but when I untwist my hair the extra moisture works out just fine. I put my head band on and pull a few of my twists out with my fingers and go.

I'm using Scurl but the white bottle with the blue writing.

I will confess, the product junkie in me wants to give the Wave Nouveau a try but I'm resisting I tell ya.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I just have to stay I LOVE LOVE LOVE Care Free Curl Instant Moisturizer. My air dried hair never dries so soft without feeling weighed down with product at the same time. I apply to my hair at night, braid and release in the morning. This is my new moisturizer staple for sure. 

Yay Care Free Curl!


----------



## blackbarbie986

On my 2nd bottle of cfcg activotor, bought the spray as well this time. I'll see which one I like best.  

Friday I did a set of twist using eco styler (10the clear one) with the juice under it, let the twist stay in till Sat night and did a twist out.  My twist out didn't stay as defined as it usually does.  Do you think that was the glycerin drawing in the moisture and making my hair swell? I'll have to try it out a few more times. 

Here's my starting pic.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hey, would you consider me APL or almost?

Also, what does BSB stand for?


----------



## blackbarbie986

delete.....


----------



## blackbarbie986

it_comes_naturally said:


> lol, I'm still juicing twice a day. I'm using a braid spray and I can't wait until it's all gone so I can try another juice. This braid spray is sticky, but I can't throw it away or buy another juice before I finish this bottle.


 

Add a little water, maybe that will help.


----------



## blackbarbie986

I wonder how well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




would work together?

Has anyone tried it out yet?  This is the one people complain about being crunchy, right?


----------



## Firstborn2

it_comes_naturally said:


> *I have Darcy's botanicals' daily leave in conditioning spray. The ingredients are *
> 
> Distilled Water, Vegetable Glycerin, Panthenol, BTMS-50 ( a mild conditioning emulsifier), Marula Oil, Ximenia Oil (Wild Plum), and phenoxyethanol and caprylyl glycol.
> 
> Can it be used as juice?
> 
> How close to the top does glycerin need to be? I have some mositure mist from shescentit and I'd like to use it if anybody thinks it would work.
> 
> Ingredients: Chamomile, water infused with Aloe, Nettle extract, grape seed extract, Honey, Colts foot extract, Horsetail, Silk Amino Acids, Sage, Rosemary, Glycerin, Shea Butter, Mint extract, centrimonium chloride, Tocopheryl Acecate (vit E), Panthenol, citric acid, germall plus
> 
> Yeah, I'm trying to use my stash, if possible, instead of buying more juice.


 
Ok I want to try this Why did you ever stop using it in the first place? The Darcy's is juice girl and if ya don't want it I'll take it off ya hands


----------



## Firstborn2

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> I just bought the SCurl, dark grey bottle last night but I think I was looking for was the 360 Curl or whatever. It is by the same company, Lusters S Curl but I like the smell more of the 360 bottle, smells more like soap.
> 
> Any one else use this?
> 
> Last night I soaked my ends in that and avocado oil and twisted. I'm all natural and my hair is not THAT long to bun. I woke up to soaking wet hair and my twist just flopped about so I pulled my hair back with a head band. How are you natural ladies styling your hair after the night? Any tips for us naturals that whole head baggy?


 
Where do you buy your avocado oil?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Good Murnin!!!
> 
> Must be rainin mighty hard...or are u scared of thunder/lightning?
> 
> Tell your Scurl to comfort you...


 
The rain was hitting the window pretty hard


----------



## JuiceMobsta

it_comes_naturally said:


> Nope, but I should be.  I'm just overwhelmed when I look under my sink at all the products.  I should have hair down to my butt with all that's under there.




I know how you feel. Seeing excess products that you once planned on using but have now moved on from is verrrry frustrating. I'd give some of my extra products away in a heartbeat.


----------



## tarheelgurl

I was wondering why everyone had the Soul Glo dude in their siggie and here is the answer! 

Now that I have figured that out I have one more question: Is the juice being used on relaxed heads?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *Ok I want to try this* Why did you ever stop using it in the first place? The Darcy's is juice girl and if ya don't want it *I'll take it off ya hands*



 Bad FirstBorn, Bad girl! 

..I'm going to go get Scurl on you, and he won't be too happy with this Darcy guy.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

tarheelgurl said:


> I was wondering why everyone had the Soul Glo dude in their siggie and here is the answer!
> 
> Now that I have figured that out I have one more question: Is the juice being used on relaxed heads?



*Yes, the juice is for Everyoneeee!! 

Come on in TarHeelGurl...Come join us!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

blackbarbie986 said:


> I wonder how well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would work together?
> 
> Has anyone tried it out yet?  This is the one people complain about being crunchy, right?



Whats crunchy? The Curly Pudding or CFCG? Because alot of ppl including myself use CFCG with no problems...depends on your hair though I guess  To me its really moisturizing, I havent tried curly pudding though


----------



## JuiceMobsta

blackbarbie986 said:


> On my 2nd bottle of cfcg activotor, bought the spray as well this time. I'll see which one I like best.
> 
> Friday I did a set of twist using eco styler (10the clear one) with the juice under it, let the twist stay in till Sat night and did a twist out.  *My twist out didn't stay as defined as it usually does.  Do you think that was the glycerin drawing in the moisture and making my hair swell? I'll have to try it out a few more times. *
> 
> Here's my starting pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey, would you consider me APL or almost?*
> 
> *Also, what does BSB stand for?*



I think someone else had said their twistout didnt hold, maybe so? 

I would say you are almost APL...another 1-2 inches and you can def. claim it from the looks of it...:scratchch

BSB stands for Below Shoulder Blade...It's basically when you are close to being bra strap length


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *Yes, the juice is for Everyoneeee!! *
> 
> *Come on in TarHeelGurl...Come join us!*


 
Ut oh I feel another welcome coming on.Tarhellgurl, we are adding you to the challenge you just don't know it yet, so go get your juice of choice and join us


----------



## suzette

Ugh!! I bought the Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist... It's not juice is it?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

prettyfaceANB said:


> I just have to stay I LOVE LOVE LOVE Care Free Curl Instant Moisturizer. My air dried hair never dries so soft without feeling weighed down with product at the same time. I apply to my hair at night, braid and release in the morning. This is my new moisturizer staple for sure.
> 
> Yay Care Free Curl!


This stuff is the best....ITA with you!!!

Try putting a bag (I use a Target bag because they are soft plastic) and then your scarf on...the next morning...you will love how soft your hair feels!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm juicing right now, it was an extremely windy day today and my hair is thirsty,lol


----------



## Candygirl

I know I'm wayyy late, but I'd like to get in on the challenge as well. I have been using SCurl and Right On Curl Moisturizer for about a week and I'm lovin the softness and the moisture rentention. I just did a bc last month and growing out..this challenge came on time. I'm also a Skala hair product junkie..those shampoos and conditioners are the truth!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

My hair is so wonderful....I can't even explain myself


----------



## Firstborn2

Yup there's definitely going to be a Jheri Juice revolution, they may even try to revive the curl once they see the rise in Jheri Juice.,lol


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Nice & Wavy said:


> This stuff is the best....ITA with you!!!
> 
> Try putting a bag (I use a Target bag because they are soft plastic) and then your scarf on...the next morning...you will love how soft your hair feels!!!


 
Hey Nice & Wavy  

I'm gonna try that with my shower cap. I have a ton. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## My Friend

Candygirl said:


> I know I'm wayyy late, but *I'd like to get in* *on the challenge as well.* I have been using SCurl and Right On Curl Moisturizer for about a week and I'm lovin the softness and the moisture rentention. I just did a bc last month and growing out..this challenge came on time. I'm also a Skala hair product junkie..those shampoos and conditioners are the truth!


 

:welcome3:


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Juicing and twisting as I type. I better get back to it. I just stopped to take a little break.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Juicing and twisting as I type. I better get back to it. I just stopped to take a little break.


 

hey OhsO!!


----------



## blackbarbie986

Chelz said:


> Whats crunchy? The Curly Pudding or CFCG? Because alot of ppl including myself use CFCG with no problems...depends on your hair though I guess  To me its really moisturizing, I havent tried curly pudding though


 
The Curly Pudding, a lot of people have said it made their hair crunchy, so I was wondering if putting the cfcg on before the curly pudding would solve the problem.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

blackbarbie986 said:


> The Curly Pudding, a lot of people have said it made their hair crunchy, so I was wondering if putting the cfcg on before the curly pudding would solve the problem.



Oh, I thought I read somewhere that it has mineral oil in it...AKA Parafinium Liquidum! Which can definetely cause dry crunchy hair 


Ingredients: water, *parafinium liquidum*, glycerin, triethanolamine, fragrance, carbomer, PEG-12 dimethicone, dipropylene glycol, silk amino acids, aloe barbadensis leaf extract, avocado oil, shea butter, sweet almond oil, jojoba seed oil, macademia seed oil, oleth05, ethylhexyl methoxycinnanate, disodium EDTA, DMDM hydantion, ext. violet 2


----------



## Firstborn2

Hey Chelz what's going to girly?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> hey OhsO!!




What's going on? Where are your new pics?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

suzette said:


> Ugh!! I bought the Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist... It's not juice is it?



*Like this??*






*Are these the ingredients on the bottle? *
Water, Propylene Glycol, *Glycerin*, PPG-5-Ceteth-20, Glycereth-26, DMDM Hydantion, Fragrance, Wheat Amino Acidsm Dimethicone, Silica

*Yeahhh if those are the ingredients then thats the juice! No worries, as long as glycerin is either the second or third ingredient...possibly the fourth:scratchch You're good! 

Heres a quote I found on pg. 15 of this challenge...*


ms.blue said:


> I'm thinking that wave nouveau finishing mist is too light. Maybe I need to get s-curl.


----------



## *Happily Me*

Hi Juicers 

I'm going to wash and juice tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to the summer growth spurt


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Chelz what's going to girly?



Hey FirstBorn!! I was looking and looking for the exact ingredients for the Wave Nouveau Fininshing mist that a juicer had asked about but not much luck...plus when I went to the softsheen carson website it doesnt say finishing mist at all, it now says moisturizing mist... So I hope it actually has glycerin.

Oh and while I was searching I kept coming across this thread  and then there was a post where you said that your SO had been giving your braids the sideeye ...is he still doing that??

Hold on lemme find it.....That would be..pg 6!!! Serious Throwback!! 



Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you aint right...He's already giving me the sideeye cuz I won't get rid of the braids, now  he have to listen to the juice bag in his earUm yeah I'm pushing...But it's all for the love of the juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Happily Me* said:


> Hi Juicers
> 
> I'm going to wash and juice tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to the summer growth spurt



 

Happy Juicing!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> :welcome3:



Ohhhh MyFrienddddd...Where Art Thou?  (Where Are You)


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Hey FirstBorn!! I was looking and looking for the exact ingredients for the Wave Nouveau Fininshing mist that a juicer had asked about but not much luck...plus when I went to the softsheen carson website it doesnt say finishing mist at all, it now says moisturizing mist... So I hope it actually has glycerin.
> 
> Oh and while I was searching I kept coming across this thread  and then there was a post where you said that your SO had been giving your braids the sideeye ...is he still doing that??
> 
> Hold on lemme find it.....That would be..pg 6!!! Serious Throwback!!


 
I tried looking up the ingredients earlier today as well  and couldn't find anything So I moved on,lol...

He keep asking me when am I going to lose the braids, but I told him that I've committed to a year and I will stick it out...He doesn't mind the look of braids, he just don't want to see me in them for a year. I told him I may invest in a wig, but I don't know...


----------



## Firstborn2

*Happily Me* said:


> Hi Juicers
> 
> I'm going to wash and juice tomorrow. I'm looking forward to the summer growth spurt


 

You are lucky, I've never had a summer spurt since I've been trying to grow this hair out...Every summer I pray for one and each year I'm let down


----------



## krissyprissy

Count me in. I used Right On and Hawian Silky 14 n 1 back when I first joined and had good retention. I will be heading to Sally's to stock up this week on some juice for spring.


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok I haven't seen Afrikurl or baby Afrikurl post in a minute, Imma need an update!

SO1913, I know you just moved and all but you better dig the juice out of the box and get to spraying


----------



## Firstborn2

krissyprissy said:


> Count me in. I used Right On and Hawian Silky 14 n 1 back when I first joined and had good retention. I will be heading to Sally's to stock up this week on some juice for spring.


 

 ATTENTION ATTENTION Let's :welcome3: MsKrissyprissy:woohoo::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## My Friend

krissyprissy said:


> Count me in. I used Right On and Hawian Silky 14 n 1 back when I first joined and had good retention. I will be heading to Sally's to stock up this week on some juice for spring.


 

 Krissyprissy! Yes. Stock up on the juice , you have some catchin up to do


----------



## My Friend

No juice for me today  I'm Dc'g.

Smoochies


----------



## MsButterfli

hey ladies,,may juice in a bit.  gotta do some stretching cuz my back is killing me


----------



## I Am So Blessed

blackbarbie986 said:


> The Curly Pudding, a lot of people have said it made their hair crunchy, so I was wondering if putting the cfcg on before the curly pudding would solve the problem.


 

i would mix half curly pudding and half cfcg, 

im positive this will  work.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

welcome krissyprissy !!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Hey Adora glad to see you back girl


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Adora glad to see you back girl


 
thanks, time to catch up. school is kicking my a$$ yall. i have mad papers the need to be typed up by saturday  24pages  and mad chapters to read

but im here now, so how is everyone's jucing going?


----------



## MsButterfli

ok, im juiced up n baggied and heres a pic of what was in the comb from the back of my head (the front still braided)





yeah im glad i got my wave nouveau 3 for 12 Sunday lol...after this i may go back to s-curl...

PS dont mind the juicy palm lolol


----------



## Firstborn2

Ms B that it great!!!


----------



## MsButterfli

Firstborn2 said:


> Ms B that it great!!!



thannnnk yewwwwww lol between DC on dry hair (new love) and the juice im feelin pretty good bout my hair...


----------



## Firstborn2

Um yeah Ms B. I saw that in the ET forum, that's all I'll say about it


----------



## MsButterfli

oh man..let me delete it out my post then lol...i didnt know what the hell to do laugh cry or fall out my damn seat lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MsButterfli said:


> thannnnk yewwwwww lol between DC on dry hair (new love) and the juice im feelin pretty good bout my hair...


 

yess, that DCing on dry hair is the truth!!


----------



## Firstborn2

I'll never go back to DC'n on wet hair if I can help it. It's way more convenient and effective.


----------



## Firstborn2

MsButterfli said:


> oh man..let me delete it out my post then lol...i didnt know what the hell to do laugh cry or fall out my damn seat lol


 
Where is that boy parents, aint no way, aint no way....Girl plz don't get me started on that....Imma leave it alone


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora since you've been M.I.A I think about 5 ppl have joined the juice, but um I've been to lazy to write down the name for you, I just gave them official welcomes


----------



## Firstborn2

B, I keep looking at your pic, I can't believe that's all the hair you lost from detangling. I wish I could baggy before bed, I did a few times and I was threaten each time


----------



## DarkChyld

I juiced this morning into the curly, slept on braid out. I have to scarf it up today. Tonight, I'm going to prepare to deep condish because after Wednesday, I'll be in twists. I'm still gonna juice.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora since you've been M.I.A I think about 5 ppl have joined the juice, but um I've been to lazy to write down the name for you, I just gave them official welcomes


 

thanks firstborn, but i cant add on to the list becuase it tell me the text is too big


----------



## Firstborn2

Girl The Juice is that big,lol Woo Hoo....


----------



## OhSoOthentik

MsButterfli said:


> ok, im juiced up n baggied and heres a pic of what was in the comb from the back of my head (the front still braided)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah im glad i got my wave nouveau 3 for 12 Sunday lol...after this i may go back to s-curl...
> 
> PS dont mind the juicy palm lolol



Thanks for this post. I was wondering what other people had on their combs. That about what I have when I detangle after I take down my twist


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I want to try this Why did you ever stop using it in the first place? The Darcy's is juice girl and if ya don't want it I'll take it off ya hands


 

I'm a product junkie, in rehab (sorta ).  I bought it during the black friday sale and only used it maybe once.  I liked it, but I have so many products that it just didn't make it back in the rotation.  I prefer a creamy moisturizer so this has just been sitting around waiting on it's turn.

Now ya'll have got me wanting to try cfcg erplexed.  I had to run out of the bss yesterday.  There were so many juices and I really wanted to buy atleast 2 even though I have Darcy's at home.  I think I'm going to Sally's today...don't think I can resist.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

i've been using lusters s-curl with vitamin b5 for the past two weeks. i whole head baggy at night.

Im hoping this gets me to APL by December. Im currently 2 inches from SL. I am currently wigging it.


----------



## biancaelyse

Sounds like fun!!  I want to juice too!!!  Does the thick clear activator in a jar like LongAid count?  That is what I have at home.


----------



## BostonMaria

I committed a hair crime today.  Not only did I juice, I also slapped on some Prostylr black gel. My ponytail looks beautiful. Woot woot! LOL

Tonight I'm going to wash and rollerset my hair. Adora, I did notice that I did get alot of growth in the front of my hair, especially the left side which is usually lackin.  I was like get the hell outta here.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Firstborn2 said:


> Where do you buy your avocado oil?



A nutrition store near my job. They have everything there! 

No other input/tips/styles from whole head natural juicers?
I get up and now my hair just plops down, I am so used to it being in a afro. LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy

prettyfaceANB said:


> Hey Nice & Wavy
> 
> I'm gonna try that with my shower cap. I have a ton. Thanks for the advice.


Hi girlie   You will see a difference!!!



biancaelyse said:


> Sounds like fun!!  I want to juice too!!!  Does the thick clear activator in a jar like LongAid count?  That is what I have at home.


  Biancaelyse is a juicer ya'll....



BostonMaria said:


> I committed a hair crime today.  Not only did I juice, I also slapped on some* Prostylr black gel*. My ponytail looks beautiful. Woot woot! LOL
> 
> Tonight I'm going to wash and rollerset my hair. Adora, *I did notice that I did get alot of growth in the front of my hair, especially the left side which is usually lackin.*  I was like get the hell outta here.


  ....do it girl @ the bolded....now, the naysayers will pay attention


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Singing.....

"Juicing is my friend,
Juicing is my friend,
Hi ho the merry O
Juicing is my friend"

I'm so corny, but my hair is beautiful so


----------



## bellebebe

I'm not in this challenge and I juice religiously with wave nouveau finishing lotion (it's the ish!!). Keep up the good work ladies!!!


----------



## My Friend

biancaelyse said:


> Sounds like fun!! I want to juice too!!! Does the thick clear activator in a jar like LongAid count? That is what I have at home.


----------



## Sapphire_chic

I love this jucing challenge, my hair like never feels dry! i'm doing an amla treatment right now then and i'm going to put in some flat twists, i hope my twistout tommorrow is blinging. 
I think i'm going to be a way more successful juicer with the new pump bottle i'm getting, spray is for summer when i don't mind the cold mist falling on me early in the morning brrrr lol


----------



## My Friend

bellebebe said:


> I'm not in this challenge and I juice religiously with wave nouveau finishing lotion (it's the ish!!). Keep up the good work ladies!!!


 

 bellebebe ......Commmeee to the Juuuiiiccceeee


----------



## SailorWifey

checking in...yesterday i used Let's jam styling gel w/ my scurl and my curls were so purrrrty, but I didn't like how my hair felt.

I cowashed my hair this morning and I'm dc'ing right now. Is there something I can mix w/ my gel to make it not feel so buildupie (yeah I made that word up)???


----------



## ConsiderCamille

Can someone please post a picture of what their hair looks like after they've juiced with no other product in it.  Once I take out these micros I may start juicing but I want to see what other people's hair looks like cause I don't want to be the queen of frizz! Thanks!


----------



## SailorWifey

Samisa08 said:


> Can someone please post a picture of what their hair looks like after they've juiced with no other product in it. Once I take out these micros I may start juicing but I want to see what other people's hair looks like cause I don't want to be the queen of frizz! Thanks!


 
The last pic in my siggie is just with the juice, but I think how your hair looks would depend on your hair type. I could be wrong...I'm still learning.


----------



## BostonMaria

Samisa08 said:


> Can someone please post a picture of what their hair looks like after they've juiced with no other product in it.  Once I take out these micros I may start juicing but I want to see what other people's hair looks like cause I don't want to be the queen of frizz! Thanks!



Here is mine


----------



## CoutureMe06

I took out my braids and I will be juicing! I hope it is not drying. I'm going to read up on some methods. I have Care Free Curl diluted with a bit of water.


----------



## ConsiderCamille

Oh Okay, thanks. well I mainly wanted to see if it would be frizzy (requiring another product) or not and yours doesn't look frizzy at all.  I may have to start juicing once I take out these braids!


----------



## ConsiderCamille

BostonMaria said:


> Here is mine



Thank you, it doesn't look frizzy at all so I may have to try this!


----------



## SailorWifey

Samisa08 said:


> Oh Okay, thanks. well I mainly wanted to see if it would be frizzy (requiring another product) or not and yours doesn't look frizzy at all. I may have to start juicing once I take out these braids!


 
Prior to trying this my twa stayed frizzy and gross and I hated it...the juice saved my hair...Seriously!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CoutureMe06 said:


> I took out my braids and I will be juicing! I hope it is not drying. I'm going to read up on some methods. I have Care Free Curl diluted with a bit of water.



*Welcome to tha juice CoutureMe06!!!!!!!!!! :creatures:creatures*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Samisa08 said:


> Oh Okay, thanks. well I mainly wanted to see if it would be frizzy (requiring another product) or not and yours doesn't look frizzy at all.  *I may have to start juicing once I take out these braids!*



No, you *WILL* have to start juicing  ......Add her to the list!! 

 *Come to tha juice Samisa08 !!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## biancaelyse

BM - Your hair lookd great.

I've traid the Long Aid activator gel before but it left my hair feeling very soft but frizzy and coated.  I needed to add a bit of oil and gel to have more definition and some shine.

I will try it again but not on my naked hair - too scared!!


----------



## SailorWifey

biancaelyse said:


> BM - Your hair lookd great.
> 
> I've traid the Long Aid activator gel before but it left my hair feeling very soft but frizzy and coated. I needed to add a bit of oil and gel to have more definition and some shine.
> 
> I will try it again but not on my naked hair - too scared!!


 
Have you tried Hawaiian Silky??? I find it very moisturizing. I have the gel kind...not the spray, but I think a few ppl in here use the spray too.


----------



## ConsiderCamille

Chelz said:


> No, you *WILL* have to start juicing  ......Add her to the list!!
> 
> *Come to tha juice Samisa08 !!!!!!!!!!!!*



Well when you put it THAT WAY.... I may not have a choice!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz you keep me laughing. I've juiced about 3x already today, the wind is kicking hard today. Sure wish I had a soul glo pik


----------



## knt1229

I use S-Curl and put some Eco-styler gel on top and got some really soft waves and coilies. I consider myself a 4b. So some of you ladies with looser texture may get some good definition this way.

Just thought I would share.

Happy juicing, Everyone!


----------



## EMJazzy

Still juicing here


----------



## My Friend

Just juiced! After my overnight DC, it feels really good. I'm trying to use up my stash so I can experiment with other juices. I've used S-curl for years and Adora convinced me to try CFCG. I never realized there was so many juices until this challenge. It's a good thing.


----------



## Candygirl

I forgot to add that Big Lots has Right On Curl Activator/Moisturizer for 2.00. I bought the last 6 bottles Sunday.I'm not sure if all Big Lots carries this product, but I wiped the shelves out along with a Skala conditioner haul. I took pics of the haul..I bought 25 bottles of Skala, but my daughter claimed the other half...lol !


----------



## Eritreladiee

Been juicing and so far so good. At first it seemed like the wave nouveau made my hair harder, because it doesn't go on as soft as other leave-ins I use, but it's kept my hair moisturized. And I have a feeling that it'll only get better as the weather heats up. When I'm done this bottle I'm probably gonna try some other juice.

eta: and I'll use Marc Anthony's curl defining lotion on my edges to help smooth them down. It's good stuff-- no alcohol, no parabens, etc.


----------



## NaturallyMo

*My new love affair with the juice*

Ok, so I'm unofficially in on the challenge, because I loves me some oils  and I am still trying to establish a solid regime. When I was natural the first time, I remember using smooth and shine curl activator gel with good results. I purchased a big jar of Long Aid Curl Activator gel and tried it out as soon as I got home. I instantly fell on love. I mean gaga, head over heels in love. My hair has been soft, moist and supple ever since. 

Here's a pic of it 50% dry with the Long Aid:





I actually did an updo that lasted 5 days. It could've easily lasted longer, but I get the twitches if I can't see my curlies for too long .





When I took my hair down, it felt like fluffy cotton candy . Even my fiancee couldn't believe it. I held off on my DC just to leave it out so we could play in it.  





I've actually tried quite a few juices in the past, but none worked perfectly by itself.  I've visited HS14in1, Wave Nouveau, and S Curl. I picked up some Care Free Curl Gold yesterday and am trying that out with a full head baggy. I'll post pics and results tomorrow.


----------



## Hair2Here

Wow!  I did not see this thread until today.  I should have joined.  I use these products and bag my hair up every night!


----------



## Firstborn2

Candygirl said:


> I forgot to add that Big Lots has Right On Curl Activator/Moisturizer for 2.00. I bought the last 6 bottles Sunday.I'm not sure if all Big Lots carries this product, but I wiped the shelves out along with a Skala conditioner haul. I took pics of the haul..I bought 25 bottles of Skala, but my daughter claimed the other half...lol !


 
Girl shut up!!! I have a Big Lot 2 blocks from my house, I'm going to check it out after work tomorrow. This is one of the Juices I wanted to try, thank you...


----------



## Firstborn2

Hair2Here said:


> Wow! I did not see this thread until today. I should have joined. I use these products and bag my hair up every night!


 
Girl it's not to late, you can still join us the more the merrier!


----------



## Firstborn2

@NNA your hair is gorgeous, but I feel you on the long aid gel, I think I like it better then my beloved S-curl. You should join the challenge, plenty of us are using oils...Just don't tell Adora,lol..


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I haven't seen Afrikurl or baby Afrikurl post in a minute, Imma need an update!
> 
> SO1913, I know you just moved and all but you better dig the juice out of the box and get to spraying


 Afrikurl and baby Afrikurl updat coming STAT!

This weekend I put kinky twists in my hair and liberally applied long aid to each section. I have been spraying with my home made mist of water, AVJ and lots of glycerine. 

Baby Afrikurl is rockin new box braids on hair that also had a generous helping of long aid. Last night before she went to bed. I told her that her hair was pretty. She said kinda like a question... Beads? I didn't put any this week. I will put a little more long aid and seal her ends with shea butter, then bead her up at  my little hair princess' request.


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Afrikurl and baby Afrikurl updat coming STAT!
> 
> This weekend I put kinky twists in my hair and liberally applied long aid to each section. I have been spraying with my home made mist of water, AVJ and lots of glycerine.
> 
> Baby Afrikurl is rockin new box braids on hair that also had a generous helping of long aid. Last night before she went to bed. I told her that her hair was pretty. She said kinda like a question... Beads? I didn't put any this week. I will put a little more long aid and seal her ends with shea butter, then bead her up at my little hair princess' request.


 
Yay Look who's back  I just left a post on your wall. I'm glad you and the lil princess are doing well and still juicing...


----------



## afrikurl

SailorWifey said:


> checking in...yesterday i used Let's jam styling gel w/ my scurl and my curls were so purrrrty, but I didn't like how my hair felt.
> 
> I cowashed my hair this morning and I'm dc'ing right now. Is there something I can mix w/ my gel to make it not feel so buildupie (yeah I made that word up)???


 
Long aid works wonderfully with Eco styler gel you can do it on wet or dry hair. I prefer dry. You hair will have definition and hold. It won't be as ssoft as the juice alone but not as hard as withthe gel alone.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

*Re: My new love affair with the juice*



NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Ok, so I'm unofficially in on the challenge, because I loves me some oils  and I am still trying to establish a solid regime. When I was natural the first time, I remember using smooth and shine curl activator gel with good results. I purchased a big jar of Long Aid Curl Activator gel and tried it out as soon as I got home. I instantly fell on love. I mean gaga, head over heels in love. My hair has been soft, moist and supple ever since.
> 
> Here's a pic of it 50% dry with the Long Aid:
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/97_106/103_173/LongAid-Results.jpg
> 
> I actually did an updo that lasted 5 days. It could've easily lasted longer, but I get the twitches if I can't see my curlies for too long .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I took my hair down, it felt like fluffy cotton candy . Even my fiancee couldn't believe it. I held off on my DC just to leave it out so we could play in it.
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/97_106/103_173/LongAidTwistOut-vi.jpg
> 
> I've actually tried quite a few juices in the past, but none worked perfectly by itself. I've visited HS14in1, Wave Nouveau, and S Curl. I picked up some Care Free Curl Gold yesterday and am trying that out with a full head baggy. I'll post pics and results tomorrow.


 
Wow your hair is beautiful did you do the twist yourself?


----------



## SailorWifey

Do you think mixing ic gel and coconut oil into my scurl would be ok? I want to be able to spray all my product in my hair while in the shower still so i can have more of a wash and go...my curls are prettier when my hands don't touch them


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Hey everybody. Just checking in on you all before I go off to Psych class. I am still juicing my twist with S Curl. Gonna try to keep them in until Sunday. We will see how well that goes. That means I will have to skip my dc on Wednesday night.


----------



## biancaelyse

I juiced last night, dampened my hair in the shower and did a braidout.  My hair was very full today when I unbraided my hair - I'm shocked!!

Also my hair isn't sticky, frizzy or weighted down.   I didn't have to add any oil - just fluff and go.  I'm happy!!


----------



## UGQueen

i just have a quick question for all the jheri juicers out there?

does it give good slip? like if i was to put it in damp hair will it be easy to comb through ?


----------



## NaturallyMo

*Re: My new love affair with the juice*



MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Wow your hair is beautiful did you do the twist yourself?



Thanks. Yes I did.  They're not perfect, but I'm getting there.


----------



## SailorWifey

Ok so I just took my scurl and split it in half and in one bottle i added evoo = ic gel and in the other I added evoo and distilled water. The gel one is for in the shower and the on w/o gel is for when I don't cowash.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Ok I kind of "lazed up" and just spray and wrap my afro at night rather than sleeping in twists... does it count?

I'm also going to switch from the traditional S Curl to the 360 styling...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like the smell alot more than the dark bottled S Curl but I think they are just about the same.


----------



## xyra

Are you going to have a part 2 to this challenge? I'm currently in two strand twists and will be taking them down the first week of May. I'm 10 months into my transition and will be experimenting with twist outs and braids out (I have no idea what my hair type is yet). I will also be attempting a personal no heat challenge for myself. Hopefully it lasts

I definitely plan on purchasing Care Free Curl. I know you don't use oils, but I just purchased Boundless Tresses several days ago. Is it okay to use Care Free Curl once a day and BT 2-3 times a week? Don't want anymore products going down the drain. 

Thanks and good luck to everyone. Can't wait to start juicing with the rest of you!


----------



## blackbarbie986

@xyra.  You may want to consider juicing while you're still in your twist, several members do. It's supposed to help keep them moisturized and some other benefits too which i dont remeber at this time. I'm getting a sew in this week and will still juice my braided hair.


----------



## My Friend

*Re: My new love affair with the juice*



NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Thanks. Yes I did.  They're not perfect, but I'm getting there.


 

I love that hairstyle. You did a great job. Do you have a tut on ytube?


----------



## NaturallyMo

*Re: My new love affair with the juice*



My Friend said:


> I love that hairstyle. You did a great job. Do you have a tut on ytube?



Thanks. I haven't taken the YT plunge yet. I do have pics of the process in my fotki. If you have more questions, feel free to pm me.


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Checking in, still using the S Curl everyday! Hair is pretty good at holding the moisture that it's providing and the moisture is making it more soft and the ends stronger.


----------



## swalker31

I finished my CFC, so I just cracked open Hawian Silky 14 in 1, and I La la la LOVE it!!!!!! Its thick and so very moisturizing.


----------



## LVLY210

I do find that since I have been juicing, I have had less breakage.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Finally got the soapy smelling 360 Stylin' , yum!

Are you ladies doing anything to counteract moisture overload?

I'm going to do a Keratin conditioner under my steamer this weekend (this is my first week juicing).


----------



## so1913

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I haven't seen Afrikurl or baby Afrikurl post in a minute, Imma need an update!
> 
> SO1913, I know you just moved and all but you better dig the juice out of the box and get to spraying



I'm here, I'm still juicing! LOL

Waiting for the cable company to get it together to fix/hookup my internet and cable in the new apt.  Once I leave work it's a wrap...they need to hurry it up!

Juiced this morning with the sray CFCG on a 2nd day wash 'n go.


----------



## Evo-ny

Juicing in Jamaica!  Yeah mon!


----------



## Firstborn2

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Finally got the soapy smelling 360 Stylin' , yum!
> 
> Are you ladies doing anything to counteract moisture overload?
> 
> I'm going to do a Keratin conditioner under my steamer this weekend (this is my first week juicing).


 
I do an egg treatment once a week and tea rinse, that keeps my hair strong.


----------



## Firstborn2

xyra said:


> Are you going to have a part 2 to this challenge? I'm currently in two strand twists and will be taking them down the first week of May. I'm 10 months into my transition and will be experimenting with twist outs and braids out (I have no idea what my hair type is yet). I will also be attempting a personal no heat challenge for myself. Hopefully it lasts
> 
> I definitely plan on purchasing Care Free Curl. I know you don't use oils, but I just purchased Boundless Tresses several days ago. Is it okay to use Care Free Curl once a day and BT 2-3 times a week? Don't want anymore products going down the drain.
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone. Can't wait to start juicing with the rest of you!


 
I don't see it being an issue. Happy juicing


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> I'm here, I'm still juicing! LOL
> 
> Waiting for the cable company to get it together to fix/hookup my internet and cable in the new apt. Once I leave work it's a wrap...they need to hurry it up!
> 
> Juiced this morning with the sray CFCG on a 2nd day wash 'n go.


 

Yay Glad you are still juicing


----------



## *Happily Me*

I'm 14 weeks post and my reggie is on point.  I'll be swangin' my hair after my touchup 

Adora, we're waiting for some youtubes


----------



## Sunshine_One

Hey guys....I'm not loving the HS 14 n 1 as much. My hair started to feel tacky and coated.   I did a curly pudding twist out over the weekend that turned fab... so I took a break.  The CP has glycerin in it.  So I need to try a different "juice".


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Still been juicing ladies.  I may not be on here as much.  School ends for me in 3 weeks so with me graduating next month, I've been trying to stay focused on that.

As far as juicing goes, well my hair has never been so soft or so easy to detangle.  I love it!!!!


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Juicing in Jamaica!  Yeah mon!


 

I'm jelly  I wanna juice in Jamaica.


----------



## My Friend

Sunshine_One said:


> Hey guys....I'm not loving the HS 14 n 1 as much. My hair started to feel tacky and coated.  I did a curly pudding twist out over the weekend that turned fab... so I took a break. The CP has glycerin in it. So I need to try a different "juice".


 

I like your hair in your siggy


----------



## Sunshine_One

My Friend said:


> I like your hair in your siggy


 


Thanks!


----------



## Firstborn2

I've been using the long aid gel for a few days now and I'm in love, I'm seriously in love. I don't know what has taken me so long to try it but there's no going back now. Sorry Chelz I never gave the S-Curl gel a chance. I got a new baby daddy and we are in lub:blondboob


----------



## Firstborn2

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Still been juicing ladies. I may not be on here as much. School ends for me in 3 weeks so with me graduating next month, I've been trying to stay focused on that.
> 
> As far as juicing goes, well my hair has never been so soft or so easy to detangle. I love it!!!!


 
Hey Shoe, Congratulations on your graduation, how excited you must be!!! Glad you are still getting your juice on inbetween the studying, The Juicers are a dedicated bunch Imma pour out a lil juice for ya


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I've been using the long aid gel for a few days now and I'm in love, I'm seriously in love. I don't know what has taken me so long to try it but there's no going back now. Sorry Chelz I never gave the S-Curl gel a chance. I got a new baby daddy and we are in lub:blondboob



Awwww shucks, I havent posted in awhile, and now FirstBorn got my PJism actin up! It keeps itching...bad bad pj 

BTW...put those away FirstBorn, we dont want Longaid to have a heart attack :blondboob


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Y'all I gotta get rid of the CFCG. I started having breakage.  I had better results with my braid spray and my s-curl. Still juicin' just switching partners.


----------



## Firstborn2

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Y'all I gotta get rid of the CFCG. I started having breakage.  I had better results with my braid spray and my s-curl. Still juicin' just switching partners.


 
You are so lucky you just posted, cuz you made my  list let me take you off and add another name


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Awwww shucks, I havent posted in awhile, and now FirstBorn got my PJism actin up! It keeps itching...bad bad pj
> 
> BTW...put those away FirstBorn, we dont want Longaid to have a heart attack :blondboob


 
Don't blame me for your PJism, you had issues before I came along.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Don't blame me for your PJism, you had issues before I came along.



Ummmmm...

I was referring to the gel...yeah...

Why you have to call me out like that though...


----------



## Firstborn2

ATTENTION:: We Now have a Milk Carton List Have you seen'em

*AdoraAdora24~~~ Yes our leader
*TKJ25~~You gave us your recipe and disappeared, Imma need a update!
*MiisKeciia~~I know spring is in the air but juice needs to be on ya head.
*KBragg~~I hope Hubby is not holding the juice for randsom.
*Mushy211~~ What's going on witcha, yes to juice

Ok these are random 5, I have another random 5 coming next week, we need up dates ppl.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ummmmm...
> 
> I was referring to the gel...yeah...
> 
> Why you have to call me out like that though...


 
Chelz it's ok, stick to the juice you love the best. I'm L.A.G. fa life


----------



## DarkChyld

I did not juice today. I'm will juice tomorrow. I got my twists put in today.


----------



## Butterfly08

Juiced today.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Adora busy writing them papers!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> ATTENTION:: We Now have a Milk Carton List Have you seen'em
> 
> *AdoraAdora24~~~ Yes our leader
> *TKJ25~~You gave us your recipe and disappeared, Imma need a update!
> *MiisKeciia~~*I know spring is in the air but juice needs to be on ya head.*
> *KBragg~~*I hope Hubby is not holding the juice for ransom.*
> *Mushy211~~ What's going on witcha, *yes to juice*



 Omg girl, you are too much! Get them


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz I don't care, she is still M.I.A 

Ok...scratching Ms Butterfly off da list, glad to see ya Ms Nailfanatic


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I don't care, she is still M.I.A
> 
> Ok...*scratching Ms Butterfly off da list*, glad to see ya Ms Nailfanatic



Now you know you needa stop! But she can go more in depth than that, I juiced today too.  How has your juicing experience been going Ms Butterfly? Maybe that'll do it


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Now you know you needa stop! But she can go more in depth than that, I juiced today too.  How has your juicing experience been going Ms Butterfly? Maybe that'll do it


 
Well dangit Chelz what do you want The Butterfly to say

7:01am Alarm went off
7:02am I took off my activator cap
7:03am I touched my hair, it was soft
7:04am I started looking for my Jheri Juice
7:06am I found it
7:07am I sprayed my hair You are killing me Son...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Well dangit Chelz what do you want The Butterfly to say
> 
> 7:01am Alarm went off
> 7:02am I took off my activator cap
> 7:03am I touched my hair, it was soft
> 7:04am I started looking for my Jheri Juice
> 7:06am I found it
> 7:07am I sprayed my hair You are killing me Son...



Ummmm...kinda like that 
 No I just said that cause you said you was scratchin her off the list. 
*COME ON SON!!!!!*


----------



## Firstborn2

........


----------



## soulfusion

Firstborn you are PURE comedy.  But uhhhh, guess what?    S curl no drip + vatika oil on BKT'd relaxed hair results in the silkiest, softest, most luxurious looking braidout I've ever had.  Girl, random folks were stopping me yesterday telling me how pretty my hair was.  

Plus, I've NEVA been this many weeks post relaxer (due to the BKT), but because of the juice that new growth is as soft as butter.  I was planning to BKT the NG this weekend because I've had so much growth, but shooooo I'm going to a Spa Week weekend instead.  At this rate, I won't BKT again for a couple more months.  

I was just coming in here occasionally because y'all are so funny with these soul glo gifs, but errrrrrm ... I'm now a juicy braidout convert! 

What I do is juice down with Scurl, followed by a bit of that Mizani H2O nighttime stuff (can't remember the exact name).  I part my hair in two, do a double twist on each section, pin curl it on each side, slap on a plastic bag, tie on a scarf and I'm out for the night.  The next morning, I take it down, put a little Vatika oil on it (focusing on the ends mostly) and I'm out.  Easy and so purty (if I may say so myself), plus it stays soft all day. Because the cap retains such moisture overnight, I'm not juicing again in the AM.  My hair is not drippy, not wet, not mushy ... just nice.  I'm liking this so far ... 



Firstborn2 said:


> Well dangit Chelz what do you want The Butterfly to say
> 
> 7:01am Alarm went off
> 7:02am I took off my activator cap
> 7:03am I touched my hair, it was soft
> 7:04am I started looking for my Jheri Juice
> 7:06am I found it
> 7:07am I sprayed my hair You are killing me Son...


----------



## Firstborn2

soulfusion said:


> Firstborn you are PURE comedy. But uhhhh, guess what?  S curl no drip + vatika oil on BKT'd relaxed hair results in the silkiest, softest, most luxurious looking braidout I've ever had. Girl, random folks were stopping me yesterday telling me how pretty my hair was.
> 
> Plus, I've NEVA been this many weeks post relaxer (due to the BKT), but because of the juice that new growth is as soft as butter. I was planning to BKT the NG this weekend because I've had so much growth, but shooooo I'm going to a Spa Week weekend instead. At this rate, I won't BKT again for a couple more months.
> 
> I was just coming in here occasionally because y'all are so funny with these soul glo gifs, but errrrrrm ... I'm now a juicy braidout convert!
> 
> What I do is juice down with Scurl, followed by a bit of that Mizani H2O nighttime stuff (can't remember the exact name). I part my hair in two, do a double twist on each section, pin curl it on each side, slap on a plastic bag, tie on a scarf and I'm out for the night. The next morning, I take it down, put a little Vatika oil on it (focusing on the ends mostly) and I'm out. Easy and so purty (if I may say so myself), plus it stays soft all day. Because the cap retains such moisture overnight, I'm not juicing again in the AM. My hair is not drippy, not wet, not mushy ... just nice. I'm liking this so far ...


 

Ok well there you have it folks *Ms Soulfusion* herself has been a *Soul Glo luker* and she is coming out the closet  OK Juicers let's roll out the red carpet for our newest member *Ms Soulfusion *not only does she get The Jheri Juice Lurker award she also gets a group hug:reddancer::reddancer:Welcome my dear.


----------



## swalker31

Hey yall still juicing, so I the BSS had soft and free, has anyone used it yet?


----------



## jry2lnghair

I'm still juicing twice a day.


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Just checked into the site and saw this post.  Please count me in. I am a juicer. S curl and Wave Nouveau.


----------



## soulfusion

lol @ firstborn.  why did I think I was gonna sneak up in here, drop my little experience quietly, and go back in Juiceville lurkmode??  lol!  You started my day off with a laugh girl and ain't nothing else funny right now, because I overslept.  Have a good day!


----------



## biancaelyse

Is anyone having to cowash more from juicing??  My hair felt really coated.  I think I'll apply this on my 2nd day hair in the morning and then co wash that night.


----------



## twinkletoes17

I was M.I.A. a few days. School and work kicked my butt severely these last few days. I actually had to look for this thread 

Anyway, I'm still juicing everyday. I'll be washing my hair today and juicing my hair afterwards


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I woke up today and my fro resembled having a real jheri curl. The ends had a distinct curl and my hair was SHINY!


----------



## Blessed2bless

Juicing and waiting to take out my braids in May 1 then i'll do my before and after.


----------



## Vshanell

Is anyone using this?  

A few years ago I went to a stylist to get braids w/ a pony puff left loose.  She did the braids and the pony then sprayed this in.  I didn't even know what it was other than i knew i could smell jheri juice of some sort and i remember thinking i was gonna have a greasy mess to wash out later because she piled it on!  Well it dried into the softest, silkiest curly puff I've ever had in my life!  I went back and asked her what she used and I've been hooked ever since.


----------



## CocoGlow

Juiced last night w/ my *Long Aid Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair)*....1st I co-washed & applied conditioner as a leave-in then applied the Long Aid on top of that & twisted my hair in medium sized twists ... I did *NOT *like the way my hair felt initially when I applied the Long Aid on top of my leave-in, my hair felt much softer & pliable w/ just the leave in by itself...it was actually harder to twist my hair once I applied the Long Aid...but when I woke up this morning my twists were soft & bouncy.

I think next time I'll twist w/ just the leave-in alone and then apply the Long Aid once my twists are close to dry or dry all together. I don't like the feel of the gel on soaking wet hair but it still works wonderfully either way


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Pokahontas said:


> Is anyone using this?
> 
> A few years ago I went to a stylist to get braids w/ a pony puff left loose.  She did the braids and the pony then sprayed this in.  I didn't even know what it was other than i knew i could smell jheri juice of some sort and i remember thinking i was gonna have a greasy mess to wash out later because she piled it on!  Well it dried into the softest, silkiest curly puff I've ever had in my life!  I went back and asked her what she used and I've been hooked ever since.



Yeah I have that one as well as the CFCG, but I havent really used it much yet. It is definetely alot thinner...


----------



## Firstborn2

soulfusion said:


> lol @ firstborn. why did I think I was gonna sneak up in here, drop my little experience quietly, and go back in Juiceville lurkmode?? lol! You started my day off with a laugh girl and ain't nothing else funny right now, because I overslept. Have a good day!


 
Girl plz we are juicers, you can't just come in this thread and post and think your name wont be added to the list, you betta ask somebody



biancaelyse said:


> Is anyone having to cowash more from juicing?? My hair felt really coated. I think I'll apply this on my 2nd day hair in the morning and then co wash that night.


 
Hi Ms Biancaelyse, I'm not having that issue, how many times a day are you applying it? Maybe you don't need to juice as much as some of us do.



twinkletoes17 said:


> I was M.I.A. a few days. School and work kicked my butt severely these last few days. I actually had to look for this thread
> 
> Anyway, I'm still juicing everyday. I'll be washing my hair today and juicing my hair afterwards


 
Twink I've got my :eye: on you, I was debating whether to put you on next weeks  milk carton list. But since you popped up, I'll have to remove ya name. Glad you are still ju ju juicinnnnnnnn.


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

I can't stomach the smell of CFC.
I wish you ladies could see my fro... under bathroom lighting, I have the JheriCurl sheen to my hair. LOL I think it's CUTE! cuz usually my fro looks EXTREMELY parched right about now.


----------



## Firstborn2

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> Just checked into the site and saw this post. Please count me in. I am a juicer. S curl and Wave Nouveau.


 
 ahem :welcome3: *Ms Beverly Ann *to the juice,


----------



## Firstborn2

NappyRina said:


> Juiced last night w/ my *Long Aid Curl Activator Gel (Extra Dry Hair)*....1st I co-washed & applied conditioner as a leave-in then applied the Long Aid on top of that & twisted my hair in medium sized twists ... I did *NOT *like the way my hair felt initially when I applied the Long Aid on top of my leave-in, my hair felt much softer & pliable w/ just the leave in by itself...it was actually harder to twist my hair once I applied the Long Aid...but when I woke up this morning my twists were soft & bouncy.
> 
> I think next time I'll twist w/ just the leave-in alone and then apply the Long Aid once my twists are close to dry or dry all together. I don't like the feel of the gel on soaking wet hair but it still works wonderfully either way


 
Girl you scared me with this post, I lub me some Long Aid Gel:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## classychic1908

This has got to be the hottest challenge going!  I'm on the juice too with aloe juice and glycerin!  Sometimes I mix in an essential oil.  I'm lovin' all the juice gifs


----------



## Firstborn2

classychic1908 said:


> This has got to be the hottest challenge going! I'm on the juice too with aloe juice and glycerin! Sometimes I mix in an essential oil. I'm lovin' all the juice gifs


 
Thats how we roll baby.... so um *Ms Classychic* can we add ya to the list?


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City

Wow.
Is this the biggest challenge in LHCF history?


----------



## maxineshaw

Even though I said I was out, I've been experimenting with s-curl lately.  I can't help it.  I really want this product to work.

The experimentation paid off.  I've finallly figured out why my hair felt so crispy-it's actually my water.  I live in an area that has extremely hard water.  

I originally tried to correct the problem with Porosity control, but to me that stuff is not great at all.  Now I'm doing acv rinses, and that works extremely well-far better than anything I've tried.  I'm going to experiment with a "chelating" shampoo" next.  

I don't know why it took so long for this lightbulb to go off.  When I was at NIU, I had the same problem.  My hair felt really dry and crispy.  No matter what product I used, I couldn't keep my hair moisturized (oddly enough this is when I first went natural in 07', and I loved me some CFCG).  Then I realized it was the water.  But they have well water, and out here I don't.  The water is still extra hard though.

Right now I am juiced.  I did seal with Black Earth African Healing Oyl.  That was hours ago, and my hair is still soft.  Normally by now it would be hard as a brick.


----------



## maxineshaw

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> Wow.
> Is this the biggest challenge in LHCF history?



So far as I know...


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Even though I said I was out, I've been experimenting with s-curl lately. I can't help it. I really want this product to work.
> 
> The experimentation paid off. I've finallly figured out why my hair felt so crispy-it's actually my water. I live in an area that has extremely hard water.
> 
> I originally tried to correct the problem with Porosity control, but to me that stuff is not great at all. Now I'm doing acv rinses, and that works extremely well-far better than anything I've tried. I'm going to experiment with a "chelating" shampoo" next.
> 
> I don't know why it took so long for this lightbulb to go off. When I was at NIU, I had the same problem. My hair felt really dry and crispy. No matter what product I used, I couldn't keep my hair moisturized (oddly enough this is when I first went natural in 07', and I loved me some CFCG). Then I realized it was the water. But they have well water, and out here I don't. The water is still extra hard though.
> 
> Right now I am juiced. I did seal with Black Earth African Healing Oyl. That was hours ago, and my hair is still soft. Normally by now it would be hard as a brick.


 
Thank you for postin your ups and downs with the juice, surely this will help others who are struggling as well find a resolution. Utoh I feel another award coming on  *I present to you The Jheri Juice You Go Girl Award*
 :woohoo2: I gotta get back to work before I get fired..lol


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Thank you for postin your ups and downs with the juice, surely this will help others who are struggling as well find a resolution. Utoh I feel another award coming on  *I present to you The Jheri Juice You Go Girl Award*
> :woohoo2: I gotta get back to work before I get fired..lol




LOL You're welcome.  I should put that in my siggie:

Proud recipient of the elusive Jheri Juice You Go Girl Award


----------



## RockCreak

I'm up to juicing twice daily... I can juice for about 3 days straight before cowashing!

My scalp has been itching like crazy... Does anyone else's scalp itch?


----------



## My Friend

RockCreak said:


> I'm up to juicing twice daily... I can juice for about 3 days straight before cowashing!
> 
> My scalp has been itching like crazy... Does anyone else's scalp itch?


 

Yes. Yes and Yes. I posted about a week ago that I had the itches, Adora said she itches all the time. We can only hope that it's due to hair growing.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

I am juicing twice a day...errryday!!!  I just got my hair colored yesterday so I hoping for CFCG to really help me retain moisture. I am going to be cowashing and DCing at least every other day to get the strength and moisture back in my hair.


----------



## NaturallyMo

Just checking in. I'm still jcing away. I did another updo for the work weekend.  I have one quick question. Is anyone else juicin' their kids??? I'm juicin' both of my girls twice daily. So far, so good. My oldest is 4B/C and is in 2 strand twists right now. Believe it or not, U=I think her hair is trying to reject the juice.  IDK, any suggestions?  It just still seems really dry no matter what I do. My youngest is a 3A, so she's no problem. Her hair is shiny and defined until she rolls around a little bit.


----------



## afrikurl

@ newly natural again-baby afrikurl is a proud challenger. we use long aid all day every day. I also use a homemade spritz


----------



## classychic1908

Firstborn2 said:


> Thats how we roll baby.... so um *Ms Classychic* can we add ya to the list?


 
Sign me up!


----------



## Jewell

So far, so good in this challenge!  S-Curl Texturizer Spray (blue & gray bottle) & HS 14-N-1 are doing well on my hair still!  I apply on dry hair, and use them after a wash to help detangle.  It makes it sooo much easier than just using a watery leave-in and cream leave-in.  Now I use a juice and a cream applied to my hair, and the tangles/matts melt away!  This has to be one of the best inventions for hair (as in products) besides shampoo, condish, oil, & gel!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

My Friend said:


> Yes. Yes and Yes. I posted about a week ago that I had the itches, Adora said she itches all the time. We can only hope that it's due to hair growing.


 
Yep I've been itching too, itching and scratching as I type this post!! I've been using CFCG for about 3 weeks now and I love the results. I mixed the CFCG with water and Kenra and it worked a whole lot better. The S-curl did not work out for me at all. I do co-wash though every 4-5 days, deep condish every week and so far so good. Keep this challenge going. It is way too much fun and it is hysterical to read. It's the first thing I open in the morning to get me going with a good laugh!! Take care my fellow Juicers!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Firstborn2 said:


> ATTENTION:: We Now have a Milk Carton List Have you seen'em
> 
> *AdoraAdora24~~~ Yes our leader
> *TKJ25~~You gave us your recipe and disappeared, Imma need a update!
> *MiisKeciia~~I know spring is in the air but juice needs to be on ya head.
> *KBragg~~I hope Hubby is not holding the juice for randsom.
> *Mushy211~~ What's going on witcha, yes to juice
> 
> Ok these are random 5, I have another random 5 coming next week, we need up dates ppl.


 
Bumpin the Milk Carton list...Who's going to make the list next week


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> @ newly natural again-baby afrikurl is a proud challenger. we use long aid all day every day. I also use a homemade spritz


 
Girl, Baby Afrikurl made it on the Challengers list...Lil moma rockin the juice.  Kbragg is juicing her crew as well...


----------



## My Friend

classychic1908 said:


> Sign me up!


 

:welcome3: 


:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## Firstborn2

I have my long aid gel sitting right here in front of me, I'm about to juice it up! I think I am going to continue to use long aid gel well after the challenge is over.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Bumpin the Milk Carton list..*.Who's going to make the list next week*



Ummm...That would be *YOU*. FirstBorn izzle, fa shizzle


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I have my *S-curl gel* sitting right here in front of me, I'm about to juice it up! I think I am going to continue to use *S-curl gel* well after the challenge is over.



I had to edit that one for you. My bad... Long aid who???? :scratchch


----------



## maxineshaw

bout to juice again.  Next time I'm not going to seal.  


Just wondering, how many of you are actually just juicing? (no sealing, no gel, just juice, and what kind of juice are you using?)


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I had to edit that one for you. My bad... Long aid who???? :scratchch


 

Chelz that's scandalous, you can't force me to use S-Curl gel, I won't, I won't. No justice no juice, no justice no juice


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> bout to juice again. Next time I'm not going to seal.
> 
> 
> Just wondering, how many of you are actually just juicing? (no sealing, no gel, just juice, and what kind of juice are you using?)


 

When I was using S-curl no drip, I was only using the juice. the only time I am using coconut oil is 2x a week for my hot oil treatment. I'm not using it to seal. Same with the Long aid gel, it's the only product I'm using on my hair.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL @ No Justice! No Juice!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz that's scandalous, you can't force me to use S-Curl gel, I won't, I won't. No justice no juice, no justice no juice



MmmmHmmm. Sure you won't.  I'm gonna put the clear S-curl gel in her long aid jar......

What you know about that  white font?


----------



## My Friend

All done juicin  


Smoochies


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> All done juicin
> 
> 
> *Smoochies*



 Smoochies My Friend, smoochies


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> MmmmHmmm. Sure you won't.  I'm gonna put the clear S-curl gel in her long aid jar......
> 
> What you know about that white font?


 
Chelz where did you find the thug smileyI'm scared


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *Chelz where did you find the thug smiley*I'm scared



On the LHCF smiley list... Which one, the sneaky guy or the ninja? Not like it matters cause I'm still swappin out your gels...:angeldevi  Mwahahahahahah!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> On the LHCF smiley list... Which one, the sneaky guy or the ninja? Not like it matters cause I'm still swappin out your gels...:angeldevi Mwahahahahahah!


 

ninja It is a ninja I thought it was a thug  you better not touch my Long Aid Gel, he's my new love and that's my story


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> ninja It is a ninja I thought it was a thug *you better not touch my Long Aid Gel, he's my new love and that's my story*



 Too late...I already did.  You're really gonna  the gel now, I call it...S-curl Aid


----------



## Sapphire_chic

Having a great hair day today, the juice has given me a really nice fluffy braidout. When I juiced last night I made  my hair a little extra juiced than usual and made 2 braids then this morning..voila :Grin:
On another note..y pj tendancies are itching, I really want to try cfc or scurl..any shop brand really


----------



## Jaxhair

Sorry I'm laughing... 'Jheri Juice' tickled my funny bone. Must try this though, but as an outsider. Now all I need is go shopping and get started... Hope it doesn't leave my hair all wet like it did when I actually wore jheri curls all those years ago...


----------



## soulfusion

Firstborn2 said:


> When I was using S-curl no drip, I was only using the juice. the only time I am using coconut oil is 2x a week for my hot oil treatment. I'm not using it to seal. Same with the Long aid gel, it's the only product I'm using on my hair.



I'm curious to know why you changed the routine from juice/seal to juice only?


----------



## Duchesse

Just checking in. Still juicing w/HS14 and a roswater/glycerin spray. Nothing much else, my hair is cornrowed under a half wig. I love my lazy girl routine. Spritz in the AM, throw wig on, come home snatch wig off, spritz, silk scarf till AM and repeat.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

I finally finished the braid spray and I bought some cfcg.  I'm in 2 strand twists under a wig.  I'll shampoo and DC today for a clean slate and then start juicing again.


----------



## ms.blue

Just checking in-still juicing


----------



## mscocoface

This week I did  CFCG one day and rosewater/glycerine the next each day I used either coconut oil or jojoba oil on my ends.

So far so good.

Here are some of my hair shots.












This is a pin up of said twists, which by the way are noticeably longer 











I am back to doing flat twists in the front.  Those darn temple areas are just giving me the business again.


----------



## yardgirl

I just bought Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist yesterday. I plan it use it on the braids under my weave at least once a day.


----------



## afrikurl

Nothing fancy going on in juice land for me. I'm generously applying long aid to my kinky twists, the part where my real hair is. I am alternating beteen my homemade juice and infusium with extra glycerine added of course. I am a) trying to use up all these products and b) strengthen my hair while it's put away. I have taken out a few twists here and there... to play with my hair, then replaced them. My hair is still soft. If I can keep this up for the next 6 weeks I will retain all of my growth.

My DD is being spritzed  daily with homeade or it is homemade? juice daily.  Her box briad will still be in next week. I will re do the ones around the hair line.


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Just came back from the ladies' room at my job.  Got my juice on for the 2nd time today with CFCG.  My hair is still looking good!!!  Yeah for me!


----------



## SailorWifey

2sweetnsugarland said:


> Just came back from the ladies' room at my job. Got my juice on for the 2nd time today with CFCG. My hair is still looking good!!! Yeah for me!


 
Off topic, but I just noticed you live in Sugarland. I'm starting to notice more and mroe Houston area people on LHCF...too bad I'm stuck in Cali now. How is the weather, etc??? I miss home


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

Well I hate you don't live here anymore. The weather is overcast today and a muggy 80 degrees.  Yep I've noticed alot of ladies on here from Houston and the surrounding areas.

PS: Love the hair BTW, mine used to be almost that short!


----------



## SailorWifey

2sweetnsugarland said:


> Well I hate you don't live here anymore. The weather is overcast today and a muggy 80 degrees.  Yep I've noticed alot of ladies on here from Houston and the surrounding areas.
> 
> PS: Love the hair BTW, mine used to be almost that short!


 
My hubby is in the Navy so we moved last summer . I use to work in Sugarland off of Executive behind the Fountains, but I lived in West Houston near Katy.

O and Thanks! I'm a lil upset b/c I attempted to tint my hair pink last night w/ manic panic and I now have purple hair...lol. My hubby said I look like an oompa loompa :/


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

LOL!!  Your hair looks burgundy to me.  Anyway it still looks cute.  I'm very familiar with that area of town.  We stay in First Colony.


----------



## SailorWifey

2sweetnsugarland said:


> LOL!! Your hair looks burgundy to me. Anyway it still looks cute. I'm very familiar with that area of town. We stay in First Colony.


That's from when I dyed it. I dyed it a light brown so the manic panic would tint better...at least that's what I thought would happen...lol. I can't find my camera so I haven't taken pic yet, but it's def purple...lol


----------



## Firstborn2

soulfusion said:


> I'm curious to know why you changed the routine from juice/seal to juice only?


 

Girl, for me there was no difference. If I sealed and there was a windy day my hair still felt parched, if I didn't seal and there was no wind my hair would be moisturized throughout the whole day. So I said *** it


----------



## Sapphire_chic

your twists are gorge mscocoface !


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> My hubby is in the Navy so we moved last summer . I use to work in Sugarland off of Executive behind the Fountains, but I lived in West Houston near Katy.
> 
> O and Thanks! I'm a lil upset b/c I attempted to tint my hair pink last night w/ manic panic and I now have purple hair...lol. My hubby said I look like *an oompa loompa* :/



...:creatures :creatures :creatures


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl, for me there was no difference. If I sealed and there was a windy day my hair still felt parched, if I didn't seal and there was no wind my hair would be moisturized throughout the whole day.* So I said *** it*



Bad FirstBizzle! 

Who am I kiddin tho,I started sealing the juice with Blue Magic Coconut grease Shhh! dont tell nobody!  
Screw coconut oil...I can save it for my skin and occasionally on my hair, it'll last longer that way


----------



## foxee

mscocoface said:


> This is a pin up of said twists, which by the way are noticeably longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Your twists are so pretty!  Do you do them yourself?


----------



## krissyprissy

Question? I purchased the S-Curl spray and juiced today. I started to purchase the Care Free Curl Gold but it didnt have a spray nozzel. Which is more moisturizing? S-curl or Care Free Curl Gold.


----------



## DarkChyld

I added peppermint oil to my homemade juice. Now I tingle every time I juice. And my hair smells awesome!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

My hair retention is ridiculous!!!  This has been the best thing that I've done to my hair and I can see the results from this already.  I love CFCIA (Curl Free Curl Instant Activator) it doesn't make my hair greasy at all!  My hair stays soooo soft and it looks healthy.


----------



## My Friend

DarkChyld said:


> I added peppermint oil to my homemade juice. Now I tingle every time I juice. And my hair smells awesome!


 

Great idea. I'll try this when the weather warms up.


----------



## My Friend

krissyprissy said:


> Question? I purchased the S-Curl spray and juiced today. I started to purchase the Care Free Curl Gold but it didnt have a spray nozzel. Which is more moisturizing? S-curl or Care Free Curl Gold.


 

I think Adora mention that she thought the CFCG was heavier than S-curl. I have a about a week of S-curl left than I plan on using my CFCG. My smaller bottle of S-curl has a spray nozzle but I still pour it into my hands. The excess spray was getting on the floor and I almost bu$t my butt.


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

I'm still juicing and my hair is growing like crazy!


----------



## soulfusion

I know ... it's crazy isn't it?  The days of the little pieces of hair here and there are gone since I've been using S-curl.  Now I have just the regular, normal amount of shedding.  It's a struggle for me to stop touching my hair, especially my new growth!



Nice & Wavy said:


> My hair retention is ridiculous!!!  This has been the best thing that I've done to my hair and I can see the results from this already.  I love CFCIA (Curl Free Curl Instant Activator) it doesn't make my hair greasy at all!  My hair stays soooo soft and it looks healthy.


----------



## My Friend

Nice & Wavy said:


> My hair retention is ridiculous!!! This has been the best thing that I've done to my hair and I can see the results from this already. I love CFCIA (Curl Free Curl Instant Activator) it doesn't make my hair greasy at all! My hair stays soooo soft and it looks healthy.


 

Yes. Thats why I'm getting my LF turned into a weave. I need to have a barrier between me and my retention cause all I do is stretch it and pull on it to see how long it's gotten


----------



## maxineshaw

soulfusion said:


> I know ... it's crazy isn't it?  *The days of the little pieces of hair here and there are gone since I've been using S-curl*.  Now I have just the regular, normal amount of shedding.  It's a struggle for me to stop touching my hair, especially my new growth!



So true, and I'm using s-curl too.  I'm about to try and twist my hair.  My hair is quite fine, so this will be interesting.  

Don't ask for pics either.  I'm a H.A*.M. when it comes to styling


*that stands for ashy.  Mondo don't curse


----------



## Nice & Wavy

soulfusion said:


> I know ... it's crazy isn't it?  The days of the little pieces of hair here and there are gone since I've been using S-curl.  Now I have just the regular, normal amount of shedding.  It's a struggle for me to stop touching my hair, especially my new growth!


It's stupid crazy!  Even my husband noticed that there are no long hairs around the house...(it's wasn't his cause he's bald)  I too have just regular shedding and if this is normal....wow, I was losing more hair then I thought before starting this



My Friend said:


> Yes. Thats why I'm getting my LF turned into a weave. I need to have a barrier between me and my retention cause all I do is stretch it and pull on it to see how long it's gotten


...girl, I keep doing that too....can't keep my hands out of my hair and then pulling it down and realizing that my hair has grown!

Honestly, I didn't do this challenge for hair growth...I thought this was to keep the curly hair moisturized, etc.  It has done this and more.

I do have to say that I have been taking my supplements and I know that that too is increasing my hair growth...but, this stuff is fabulous.  I will never be without it....EVER!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

mscocoface said:


> This week I did  CFCG one day and rosewater/glycerine the next each day I used either coconut oil or jojoba oil on my ends.
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> Here are some of my hair shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pin up of said twists, which by the way are noticeably longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back to doing flat twists in the front.  Those darn temple areas are just giving me the business again.


I love your hair...beautiful and your twists are nice and thick!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I think Adora mention that s*he thought the CFCG was heavier than S-curl.* I have a about a week of S-curl left than I plan on using my CFCG. My smaller bottle of S-curl has a spray nozzle but I still pour it into my hands. The excess spray was getting on the floor and I almost bu$t my butt.



It is heavier If you took the top off of the S-curl and tilted it,it would probably fly outta the container, the CFCG would just ease it's way out...


----------



## Firstborn2

@MsCocoface, I :heart2:your heart, it is gorgeous! That's on the juice!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz you seal your hair with Blue Magic? You use EVCO on your skin, right? Have you found an inexpensive place to buy EVCO in bulk? I got my Shea Butter today in the mail, thank you for the heads up on the sale. :blowkiss:


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Nothing fancy going on in juice land for me. I'm generously applying long aid to my kinky twists, the part where my real hair is. I am alternating beteen my homemade juice and infusium with extra glycerine added of course. I am a) trying to use up all these products and b) strengthen my hair while it's put away. I have taken out a few twists here and there... to play with my hair, then replaced them. My hair is still soft. If I can keep this up for the next 6 weeks I will retain all of my growth.
> 
> My DD is being spritzed daily with homeade or it is homemade? juice daily. Her box briad will still be in next week. I will re do the ones around the hair line.


 
LOL that's good lil moma staying juiced up!


----------



## My Friend

mscocoface said:


> This week I did CFCG one day and rosewater/glycerine the next each day I used either coconut oil or jojoba oil on my ends.
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> Here are some of my hair shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pin up of said twists, which by the way are noticeably longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back to doing flat twists in the front. Those darn temple areas are just giving me the business again.


 

Love them


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Bad FirstBizzle!
> 
> Who am I kiddin tho,I started sealing the juice with Blue Magic Coconut grease Shhh! dont tell nobody!
> Screw coconut oil...I can save it for my skin and occasionally on my hair, it'll last longer that way


 
 Chelz you are so cute I stay cracking up at your post


----------



## My Friend

Michelle Obama fan said:


> I'm still juicing and my hair is growing like crazy!


 

Glad to hear your retaining alot of your new growth.  Can't wait to see your before and afters.


----------



## Firstborn2

krissyprissy said:


> Question? I purchased the S-Curl spray and juiced today. I started to purchase the Care Free Curl Gold but it didnt have a spray nozzel. Which is more moisturizing? S-curl or Care Free Curl Gold.


 
Krissyprissy, it's probably better if you just pour it in your hands to apply to your hair, you must have missed all the post about Jheri Juice Accidents pure comedy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> So true, and I'm using s-curl too.  I'm about to try and twist my hair.  My hair is quite fine, so this will be interesting.
> 
> *Don't ask for pics either.*  I'm a H.A*.M. when it comes to styling
> 
> 
> **that stands for ashy.  Mondo don't curse*



Well I'm gonna ask for pics anyway...

Mmmmhmmm. Sure you don't.


----------



## seemegrow

What a cowinkydink! I use the mizani and vatika on my ends for a bit of protein as well. I'm still juicing and my new growth is really soft. The challenge is working good for me so far. 


soulfusion said:


> Firstborn you are PURE comedy. But uhhhh, guess what?  S curl no drip + vatika oil on BKT'd relaxed hair results in the silkiest, softest, most luxurious looking braidout I've ever had. Girl, random folks were stopping me yesterday telling me how pretty my hair was.
> 
> Plus, I've NEVA been this many weeks post relaxer (due to the BKT), but because of the juice that new growth is as soft as butter. I was planning to BKT the NG this weekend because I've had so much growth, but shooooo I'm going to a Spa Week weekend instead. At this rate, I won't BKT again for a couple more months.
> 
> I was just coming in here occasionally because y'all are so funny with these soul glo gifs, but errrrrrm ... I'm now a juicy braidout convert!
> 
> What I do is juice down with Scurl, followed by a bit of that Mizani H2O nighttime stuff (can't remember the exact name). I part my hair in two, do a double twist on each section, pin curl it on each side, slap on a plastic bag, tie on a scarf and I'm out for the night. The next morning, I take it down, put a little Vatika oil on it (focusing on the ends mostly) and I'm out. Easy and so purty (if I may say so myself), plus it stays soft all day. Because the cap retains such moisture overnight, I'm not juicing again in the AM. My hair is not drippy, not wet, not mushy ... just nice. I'm liking this so far ...


----------



## Firstborn2

Nice & Wavy said:


> My hair retention is ridiculous!!! This has been the best thing that I've done to my hair and I can see the results from this already. I love CFCIA (Curl Free Curl Instant Activator) it doesn't make my hair greasy at all! My hair stays soooo soft and it looks healthy.


 

Girl me too, I'm so glad I joined this challenge, I'll continue to use this well after the challenge is over with, POWER TO DA JUICE


----------



## RockCreak

Stillllll juicing.  I used up my CGCG and CFCIA so now I'm trying the Righ-On!  So far so good.  

I have noticed some growth (ok, a significant amount of growth) but I don't want to get to excited yet.  DH even commented that my twa is starting to look too Fro-ey.  I asked him what that was and he said that my fro was growing!  

On that note!  Keep on juicin babyyyy!


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl my too, I'm so glad I joined this challenge, I'll continue to use this well after the challenge is over with, *POWER TO DA JUICE*


....I knew you would come up with something good!!!

Yes, the juice gots p'wer!


----------



## My Friend

seemegrow said:


> What a cowinkydink! I use the mizani and vatika on my ends for a bit of protein as well. I'm still juicing and my new growth is really soft. The challenge is working good for me so far.


 

Thank you for posting an update seemegrow  So the vatika oil is great for sealing after the juice?


----------



## My Friend

RockCreak said:


> Stillllll juicing. I used up my CGCG and CFCIA so now I'm trying the Righ-On! So far so good.
> 
> I have noticed some growth (ok, a significant amount of growth) but I don't want to get to excited yet. DH even commented that my twa is starting to look too Fro-ey. I asked him what that was and he said that my fro was growing!
> 
> On that note! Keep on juicin babyyyy!


 

Right On Baby, Right On! :afro2: Tell your DH the best is yet to come


----------



## Firstborn2

soulfusion said:


> I know ... it's crazy isn't it? The days of the little pieces of hair here and there are gone since I've been using S-curl. Now I have just the regular, normal amount of shedding. It's a struggle for me to stop touching my hair, especially my new growth!


 
Look at Ms Soulfusion all up in hea giving her testimonials


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Chelz you seal your hair with *Blue Magic*? You use EVCO on your skin, right? Have you found an inexpensive place to buy EVCO in bulk? I got my Shea Butter today in the mail, thank you for the heads up on the sale. :blowkiss:



Shh!  Why you call me out like that? 

Yeah my mom used to use blue magic on my hair and to tell you the truth I'm better off using it than not, because it helps smooth frizzy fly away hair and reduces breakage... when I wasnt using grease I didnt notice any benefits from not using it...I do use EVCO on the skin and hair, a good place online to buy in bulk is vitaminshoppe.com or vitacost.com, maybe even amazon.com. I've bought Nutiva brand 54oz for $21 and to me that is a good deal compared to walmart at $10 for 12oz. Thats like paying $40 for 48oz!!!! Blasphemy!  FirstBorn izzle buys coconut oil in bulk I think...from vitacost.com


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Ya'll....I did the LHCF unthinkable 

I juiced a few minutes ago and while I was juicing and massaging it in, I felt the need to........comb my hair!

I made a part down the middle and combed each side...mind you, I did not comb my hair at all today....haven't since yesterday morning in the shower with conditioner.  On an ordinary, non-juicing day (before the challenge) I would have a nice size ball in my hand if I combed my hair like this, well...this is what I combed out of my hair:







This is crazy ya'll....I'm too impressed!

I have to give props to Adora...girl, you know your bizness 

ETA: I think its about time to put some stock in...."DA JUICE!"


----------



## Firstborn2

Nice & Wavy said:


> It's stupid crazy! Even my husband noticed that there are no long hairs around the house...(it's wasn't his cause he's bald) I too have just regular shedding and if this is normal....wow, I was losing more hair then I thought before starting this
> 
> ...girl, I keep doing that too....can't keep my hands out of my hair and then pulling it down and realizing that my hair has grown!
> 
> Honestly, I didn't do this challenge for hair growth...I thought this was to keep the curly hair moisturized, etc. It has done this and more.
> 
> I do have to say that I have been taking my supplements and I know that that too is increasing my hair growth...but, this stuff is fabulous. I will never be without it....EVER!


 
What type of supplements are you taking? I'm  taking chlorella and fish oil. I may have to give up the chlorella because I haven't been able to up my dosage with out feeling sick.


----------



## RockCreak

I think I'm going to introduce DD to the juice thise weekend.  I think it should work fine with the JCNS!  I'll find out soon!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl my too, I'm so glad I joined this challenge, I'll continue to use this well after the challenge is over with, *POWER TO DA S-CURL GEL*



My bad again, my finger slipped, I promise.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Shh!  Why you call me out like that?
> 
> Yeah my mom used to use blue magic on my hair and to tell you the truth I'm better off using it than not, because it helps smooth frizzy fly away hair and reduces breakage... when I wasnt using grease I didnt notice any benefits from not using it...I do use EVCO on the skin and hair, a good place online to buy in bulk is vitaminshoppe.com or vitacost.com, maybe even amazon.com. I've bought Nutiva brand 54oz for $21 and to me that is a good deal compared to walmart at $10 for 12oz. Thats like paying $40 for 48oz!!!! Blasphemy!  FirstBorn izzle buys coconut oil in bulk I think...from vitacost.com


 
Chelz why you put me on blast but yes I buy by the gallons, I have a whole family that is FORCED to use EVCO...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> What type of supplements are you taking? I'm  taking chlorella and fish oil. I may have to give up the chlorella because I haven't been able to up my dosage with out feeling sick.


I'm taking:

Ultra Nourish Hair
Vitamin E (3 days out of the week)
Marine Collagen
Biotin (3500mg)
Multivitamin
Super B vitamin
Vitamin C

I stopped the Chlorella a long time ago because of the same thing....messed me up!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*I bought this gel today since I see it around alot and I've heard alotta good reviews on it. But it appears that it is THE JUICE! 
Who would have thunk(thought)? Second ingredient is Glycerin...*:scratchch






Ingredients: Purified Water Aqua , *Glycerin* , Carbomer , Triethanolamine , Aloe Vera Gel , Dimethicone Copolyol , Tocopherol Acetate , Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein , Polysorbate-20 , Benzopehonoe-4 , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone , Disodiium EDTA , Fragrance


----------



## My Friend

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ya'll....I did the LHCF unthinkable
> 
> I juiced a few minutes ago and while I was juicing and massaging it in, I felt the need to........comb my hair!
> 
> I made a part down the middle and combed each side...mind you, I did not comb my hair at all today....haven't since yesterday morning in the shower with conditioner. On an ordinary, non-juicing day (before the challenge) I would have a nice size ball in my hand if I combed my hair like this, well...this is what I combed out of my hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is crazy ya'll....I'm too impressed!
> 
> I have to give props to Adora...girl, you know your bizness
> 
> ETA: I think its about time to put some stock in...."DA JUICE!"


 

Nice, you aint near bout slick  You were trying to see how much hair you have retained, AGAIN!! You are going to need braids or a weave too.....keep your hands outta yo hair


----------



## Firstborn2

ATTENTION PLEASE  we have another award to give out, um I think we will call this *The Show Off Award *may I have a drum roll please and it goes to *Ms Nice&Wavy *If that aint retention I don't know what is .


----------



## Firstborn2

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm taking:
> 
> Ultra Nourish Hair
> Vitamin E (3 days out of the week)
> Marine Collagen
> Biotin (3500mg)
> Multivitamin
> Super B vitamin
> Vitamin C
> 
> I stopped the Chlorella a long time ago because of the same thing....messed me up!


 
How do you like the Ultra Nourish, that's from GNC right?


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> *I bought this gel today since I see it around alot and I've heard alotta good reviews on it. But it appears that it is THE JUICE! *
> *Who would have thunk(thought)? Second ingredient is Glycerin...*:scratchch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients: Purified Water Aqua , *Glycerin* , Carbomer , Triethanolamine , Aloe Vera Gel , Dimethicone Copolyol , Tocopherol Acetate , Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein , Polysorbate-20 , Benzopehonoe-4 , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone , Disodiium EDTA , Fragrance


 

Yes it is. When/how are you going to use this?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *I bought this gel today since I see it around alot and I've heard alotta good reviews on it. But it appears that it is THE JUICE! *
> *Who would have thunk(thought)? Second ingredient is Glycerin...*:scratchch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients: Purified Water Aqua , *Glycerin* , Carbomer , Triethanolamine , Aloe Vera Gel , Dimethicone Copolyol , Tocopherol Acetate , Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein , Polysorbate-20 , Benzopehonoe-4 , Methylchloroisothiazolinone , Methylisothiazolinone , Disodiium EDTA , Fragrance


 

Dang Chelz that's crazy I've been buying this for my mother for over a year and never read the ingredients...No wonder so many ppl like it, hell it's Jheri Juice


----------



## Nice & Wavy

My Friend said:


> Nice, you aint near bout slick  You were trying to see how much hair you have retained, AGAIN!! You are going to need braids or a weave too.....keep your hands outta yo hair





Firstborn2 said:


> ATTENTION PLEASE  we have another award to give out, um I think we will call this *The Show Off Award *may I have a drum roll please and it goes to *Ms Nice&Wavy *If that aint retention I don't know what is .


....you are too much!

I will take my award and


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> Dang Chelz that's crazy I've been buying this for my mother for over a year and never read the ingredients...No wonder so many ppl like it, hell *it's Jheri Juice*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Firstborn2 said:


> How do you like the Ultra Nourish, that's from GNC right?


I've been taking it for a month and a half and now I'm beginning to see the change.  The first thing I noticed is that my hair line has gotten brand new hair.  I've never had a problem with my hairline before, so to see it come in so thick and lots of baby hairs, it's got me

The second thing I'm noticing is that my hair seems thicker...heavier than before.  My hair is fine, so this is a huge plus for me.

I'm also noticing length and since I'm taking the vitamins along with biotin (which I increased over time and not breaking out, thank God!) I know it has so much to do with all of it together.

Oh, and yes....they are from GNC.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm taking:
> 
> Ultra Nourish Hair
> Vitamin E (3 days out of the week)
> Marine Collagen
> Biotin (3500mg)
> Multivitamin
> Super B vitamin
> Vitamin C
> 
> I stopped the Chlorella a long time ago because of the same thing....messed me up!



How do you like the ulta nourish hair??

I have:

-GNC Hair,Skin,Nails
-Vitamin Shoppe One Daily
-GNC Calcium 600
-GNC Vitamin E 200
-Vitamin C
-GNC MSM 1500
-Vitamin Shoppe Biotin 5000mcg
-Natrol Omega 3.6.9 capsules
-Rx Omega-3 Factors Fish Oil
-Vitaminshoppe Silica tablets
-Nature's Way Hydraplenish Hyaluronic acid capsules
-Spring Valley L-Lysine(random)

Ummmm...Yeah...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Yes it is. When/how are you going to use this?



I think I'll use it as regular gel for my edges to define my curls/waves and maybe also to put it over the CFCG after juicing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chelz said:


> How do you like the ulta nourish hair??
> 
> I have:
> 
> -GNC Hair,Skin,Nails
> -Vitamin Shoppe One Daily
> -GNC Calcium 600
> -GNC Vitamin E 200
> -Vitamin C
> -GNC MSM 1500
> -Vitamin Shoppe Biotin 5000mcg
> -Natrol Omega 3.6.9 capsules
> -Rx Omega-3 Factors Fish Oil
> -Vitaminshoppe Silica tablets
> -Nature's Way Hydraplenish Hyaluronic acid capsules
> -Spring Valley L-Lysine(random)
> 
> Ummmm...Yeah...


I like it.  You are taking some good stuff girl


----------



## My Friend

Shout out to Adora for starting this challenge!!!  


With the juice, you grew your hair to your kaboose 
                 (break it down)    




(She had alot of assignments that were due this week, but she did her weekly check in)


----------



## krissyprissy

Firstborn2 said:


> Krissyprissy, it's probably better if you just pour it in your hands to apply to your hair, you must have missed all the post about Jheri Juice Accidents pure comedy



I'm pretty good with my aim so far. No greasy floors yet!


----------



## Black Hoya Chick

I was just looking at reviews for care free curl gold because this thread was making me contemplate it, and the reviews were AMAZINGLY positive. I might have to really look into it and possibly join this challenge


----------



## krissyprissy

Wow! I have never been so excited about juicing. I feel the urge right now before bed. WL here I come :trampolin


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey y'all, Br*nze is juicey, too!  

I use Hawaiian Silky 14n1 thanks to Tiffers ~ Holla!  I also use Worlds of Curls activator, Ecostyler and/or Fantasia Sparklelites gel.  I only do this when i'm bunning.  

Does anyone wear their hair down (where it still looks semi-straight) when juicing?  I've been wearing my hair straight for about a month, and i'm about to start bunning for a month straight.  

Watch me grow, Chicas!

Thanks Adora for kicking this off!


----------



## Evallusion

Hair is in twists now.  Still juicin'.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz I'm applying the S-curl gel tonight just so I can officially say I tried it.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Still juicing it up y'all!!!  Won't be around a lot until mid May.  I was busy with final tax stuff for my business last week.    Now I'm down to the last couple of weeks of school.  

Hopefully the juice will get me to shoulder length by graduation in June.    :crossfingers:


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

Still juicing!!! Got my hair colored on wednesday so I am adding some extra juice to make sure my hair stays moisturised!!


----------



## *Happily Me*

washed and juiced today.

I  my hair right now


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I'm applying the S-curl gel again tonight and I *can finally admit to using it.*



Yup. I knew you were using it all along... Gotcha! 

My finger slipped that time too...


----------



## yodie

Yall made me get out of bed to get my juice on.

Is juicing the same as cowashing? Is anyone cowashing and juicing?


----------



## My Friend

yodie said:


> Yall made me get out of bed to get my juice on.
> 
> Is juicing the same as cowashing? Is anyone cowashing and juicing?


 

I cowash 2x a week and juice everyday except when I dc.


----------



## Firstborn2

yodie said:


> Yall made me get out of bed to get my juice on.
> 
> Is juicing the same as cowashing? Is anyone cowashing and juicing?


 
cowashing 2 -3x wk as well and juice everyday.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yup. I knew you were using it all along... Gotcha!
> 
> My finger slipped that time too...


 
 Imma get you Chelz girl you had me thinking I really said that, I was like dang I was tripping, let me to correct what I said


----------



## taj

I was trying to read all of the posts that I've missed, but it's sooo many.  I've been M.I.A., but I'm still JUICAY!!! lol!! Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Firstborn2

@Taj,Um yes missy we know you have been M.I.A. you almost made the infamous milk carton list . We are glad that you are back posting and everything is well in Juiceville


----------



## song_of_serenity

STILL JUICING!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Serenity, what's going on with you and the puffs?


----------



## song_of_serenity

They're fine. I'm actually going to twist it up right now  (at 4am. Lol)


----------



## Firstborn2

I can't sleep, I had a nap earlier and now I'm up!


----------



## taj

Firstborn2 said:


> @Taj,Um yes missy we know you have been M.I.A. *you almost made the infamous milk carton list* . *We are glad that you are back posting* *and everything is well in Juiceville*




 Thanks and I'm happy all my *jerry curl friends* are Juicay!! lol! I was lmbo when your man called us that!


----------



## Mahalialee4

Love what the juice is doing for my hair. My strands are fine but I have a dense head of hair. Getting lots of volume and moisture and retention. I am running out of Surge Moisture Aide. Got to go huntin'.  Just using up odds and ends of glycerine based stuff until I find a new SM supplier so I can stock up. Love the scent of it. Between the Auryvedic and the Mayo egg treatments and the JUICE REJUVENATION, I hope to grow some thick healthy long hair.
Later.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Am still juicing just been busy with work do not even have chance to sneak a peek but I do get to juicey and that is what matters.


----------



## BostonMaria

I juiced all week. Yesterday I rollerset and wearing a ponytail and bunning at night. I tend to bun it when I'm on the train and bus. BTW I was afraid that juicing would dry up my hair once I rollerset, but on the contrary my hair feels fantastic. I'm barely shedding any hair. Keep in mind I'm cowashing almost daily and deep conditioning 1x a week. 

Stopping by Target today for some s-curl activator since my kids used it all up. I'll wet my hair again next week. Got finals on Saturday and I need to keep my regimen simple.


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

yodie said:


> Yall made me get out of bed to get my juice on.
> 
> Is juicing the same as cowashing? Is anyone cowashing and juicing?


 I co wash weekly and juice every day. 

Is anyone using the steamer? I want to buy one but my hair is so moist now that I'm not sure if I still need to.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll

Hey Yodie, I LIVE for my cowash-n'go bun.  I add my juice to it, smooth it down with activator gel and bun it up.  That's how i've made it through my 2- year transition.  Wet hair is wonderful!

I'm out of Hawaiian Silky, so I made my own "Br*nze Juice."  I mixed glycerin, coconut oil, tresemmee moisture rich conditioner and water and poured into my Hawiaan Silky spray bottle.  It feels and looks like juice alright. I wish I had some herbs to throw in there, i'll research and report back.  BTW, straight glycerin didn't do right - but it's awful cheap at the BSS.  

I'll let you guys know how Br*nze Juice works.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Imma get you Chelz girl you had me thinking I really said that, I was like dang I was tripping, let me to correct what I said



Yeah you were tripping, cause you know that's what you meant to say anyway, don't play!  How you like the S-curl gel this time? Or did SO use it all up? :eyebrows2


----------



## Jaxhair

Okay, what's CFCG please?


----------



## LovelyNaps26

^^^^

Care Free Curl Gold


So, I'm not officially in the challenge but i picked up some CFCG from CVS on Thursday and tried it out. At first I felt it was too greasy UNTIL i went outside in the damp weather. the glycerin mixed with the rain in the air and my hair felt soft and fluffy and super moisterized. i used some hours ago today and pinned up by twists and my ends still feel soft. i think this will be a keeper for the spring/summer.


----------



## song_of_serenity

So I did not twist. I went to bed to "rest a bit" and woke up at 11. LOL. My hair was a matted mess but Lord knows, it was soft! 

I had washed with trader Joe's shampoo, d.c'd with alter ego and then towel dried. Sprayed it down with my cfc gold/water mixture and went to sleep.


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> Thanks and I'm happy all my *jerry curl friends* are Juicay!! lol! I was lmbo when your man called us that!


 
Girl, why did you have to go there, you know he was traumatized


----------



## queen928

I've been juicing on the low for a couple of weeks now and my hair loves it! Now that I'm in cornrows I mixed vegetable glycerin with rosewater and I've been spritzing with that twice daily.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yeah you were tripping, cause you know that's what you meant to say anyway, don't play!  How you like the S-curl gel this time? Or did SO use it all up? :eyebrows2


 
So far so good, I'm going to apply a lil more before I leave this house today, SO loves the S-curl gel, he was using a lot but I told him he didn't need to much he only have maybe an inch of hair.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

where can i get rose water from?


----------



## queen928

^^^ I bought mine from my local health food store.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> So I did not twist. I went to bed to "rest a bit" and woke up at 11. LOL. My hair was a matted mess but Lord knows, it was soft!
> 
> I had washed with trader Joe's shampoo, *d.c'd with alter ego* and then towel dried. Sprayed it down with my cfc gold/water mixture and went to sleep.



Oooo that Alter Ego garlic dc? I needs to try that! 


P.S. @ FirstBizzle dont say shizzle, I am not a pj, you are.. (insider)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> So far so good, I'm going to apply a lil more before I leave this house today, SO loves the S-curl gel, he was using a lot but I told him he didn't need to much *he only have maybe an inch of hair*.



Guess I was trippin...


----------



## afrikurl

chelz you need to wipe off your hands after juicing, your fingers are slipping too much. lol


----------



## maxineshaw

I bought a new bottle of s-curl, 32 oz.  I also bought 6 oz. tube of World of Curls Curl Activator.  







I have the one on the right-for extra dry hair.  

Ingredients: 



> Water, Glycerin, Propylene Glycol, PEG-75 Lanolin, Triethanolamine, Carbomer, Fragrance, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Phosphoric Acid, Yellow #5, Red #33, Blue #1, Red #4




I'm wondering, can I use this product by itself as a moisturizer?  The only "gel" thing about it is the texture, and the ingredients look pretty good to me.  

Has anyone on here used it?


I'm a little afraid of using it.  I had a really bad breakage incident due to gel (this was when I had a relaxer way back in '99, but the impression was everlasting).


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> chelz you need to wipe off your hands after juicing, your fingers are slipping too much. lol



I guess it wasnt funny... I'll retreat to my little corner in shame, my feelings are hurt. Goodbye cruel world...crying3: I'm about to be MIA...yall can put me on the milk carton list...yeeeeaaaaahhhh riiight yall know I aint going no where!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> I bought a new bottle of s-curl, 32 oz.  I also bought 6 oz. tube of World of Curls Curl Activator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the one on the right-for extra dry hair.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering, can I use this product by itself as a moisturizer?  The only "gel" thing about it is the texture, and the ingredients look pretty good to me.
> 
> Has anyone on here used it?
> 
> 
> I'm a little afraid of using it.  I had a really bad breakage incident due to gel (this was when I had a relaxer way back in '99, but the impression was everlasting).



I must say I'm sooooo glad the S-curl is working for you! what gel were you using the time before that broke your hair off? I think as long as it is the juice, it will be just fine.


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> I must say I'm sooooo glad the S-curl is working for you! what gel were you using the time before that broke your hair off? I think as long as it is the juice, it will be just fine.



Wow, that was a long time ago. Let's see...popular gels in junior high...probably Ampro.  I know it was something brown.  Had to be Ampro.  

What's really interesting is that I had the common sense back then to deep conditioner once a week, moisturize my hair in three layers (leave-in conditioner, moisturizer-usually oil-based, then seal with oil on my ends).  No one taught me to do that.  I based how I used it on the texture of the product.  It was just obvious to me, and I had excellent results.  However.....

For some stupid reason I decided to do what everyone else was doing-slick my hair back in a bun with gel all over my hair.  I don't even think I needed the gel.  It was just the look I was after.  Anyway, I kept the gel in and didn't wash it out for a week.  I might have kept reapplying it-or perhaps I reactivated it with water.  

Anywhoodle, by the end of that week, my ends were eaten up.  Gone.  Been afraid of gel ever since.

I have no desire to use gel in my hair ever again.  I just thought this was a jheri juice in gelatin form-at least that's what it looks like based on the ingredients.  

I've rubbed some on my naked hair and my hair is screaming "no!! s-curl me!"  Not really.  My ends are quite smooth.  I've read some threads on the forum about this product and s-curl.  Some said they used both together with great results.  Guess I'm just nervous based on the word "gel".


----------



## PocketVenus

Question for you juicers:

I'm watching this thread from the sidelines with amused interest, but really want to try out more glycerin containing ingredients because of this. I ordered some sodium PCA some ago. It's a humectant like glycerin, so will it work like glycerin if I put it in my leave-in spray (homemade?).

Thanks ya'll.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Guess I was trippin...


 
LOl not like that is a bad thing but he doesn't need a hand full of juice to get the job done.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I guess it wasnt funny... I'll retreat to my little corner in shame, my feelings are hurt. Goodbye cruel world...crying3: I'm about to be MIA...yall can put me on the milk carton list...yeeeeaaaaahhhh riiight yall know I aint going no where!


 
I was about to say, chelz is feeling a lil emotional right now


----------



## Firstborn2

@MondoDismo, I use the long aid gel and most recently the S-curl gel and yes Chelz I like it. But when I apply I wet my hands with water rub the gel in my hand and apply it to my hair, I like doing it this way, it keeps my hair moisturized all day. In the words of Taj, " I had a Juicay Day"!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Wow, that was a long time ago. Let's see...popular gels in junior high...probably Ampro.  I know it was *something brown.  Had to be Ampro. *
> 
> What's really interesting is that I had the common sense back then to deep conditioner once a week, moisturize my hair in three layers (leave-in conditioner, moisturizer-usually oil-based, then seal with oil on my ends).  No one taught me to do that.  I based how I used it on the texture of the product.  It was just obvious to me, and I had excellent results.  However.....
> 
> For some stupid reason I decided to do what everyone else was doing-slick my hair back in a bun with gel all over my hair.  I don't even think I needed the gel.  It was just the look I was after.  Anyway, I kept the gel in and didn't wash it out for a week.  I might have kept reapplying it-or perhaps I reactivated it with water.
> 
> Anywhoodle, by the end of that week, my ends were eaten up.  Gone.  Been afraid of gel ever since.
> 
> I have no desire to use gel in my hair ever again.  I just thought this was a jheri juice in gelatin form-at least that's what it looks like based on the ingredients.
> 
> I've rubbed some on my naked hair and my hair is screaming "no!! s-curl me!"  Not really.  My ends are quite smooth.  I've read some threads on the forum about this product and s-curl.  Some said they used both together with great results.  Guess I'm just nervous based on the word "gel".



You know I think you should give gel another try...forreal though, as long as you know it doesnt actually 'harden' your hair...cause back in the day when I used some L.A. green styling gel(horrible on dry hair) it made my hair stiff and I was dumb enough to try to move my hair without wetting it first..needless to say some hair in my bang area broke right on off...like it was nothing! Anyways just make sure you get nice conditioning type gels, as in "the juice", with glycerin...all that good stuff! Like S-curl gel, Long Aid gel (yeah i said it), Fantasia IC gels,etc.  Even that Smooth N Shine pink rasberry smelling mineral oil as second ingredient super shine conditioning gel in the black jar is better than that brown ampro!


----------



## Firstborn2

PocketVenus said:


> Question for you juicers:
> 
> I'm watching this thread from the sidelines with amused interest, but really want to try out more glycerin containing ingredients because of this. I ordered some sodium PCA some ago. It's a humectant like glycerin, so will it work like glycerin if I put it in my leave-in spray (homemade?).
> 
> Thanks ya'll.


 
Technically it could be classied as juice because of the ingredients, I have the PCA and although it kept my hair moisturized, it doesn't work for me like Jheri Juice. Like the shedding, shedding has slowed considerably since I started using Jheri Juice. So I'll say, if your hair is responding the way you want with the PCA then use it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> @MondoDismo, I use the long aid gel and most recently the S-curl gel *and yes Chelz I like it*. But when I apply I wet my hands with water rub the gel in my hand and apply it to my hair, I like doing it this way, it keeps my hair moisturized all day. In the words of Taj, " I had a Juicay Day"!



Girl hush! Read my reply to Mondo, I specifically mentioned your baby daddy of all gels.......nooooo not Long aid, S-curl!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> Hey Yodie, I LIVE for my cowash-n'go bun. I add my juice to it, smooth it down with activator gel and bun it up. That's how i've made it through my 2- year transition. Wet hair is wonderful!
> 
> I'm out of Hawaiian Silky, so I made my own "Br*nze Juice." I mixed glycerin, coconut oil, tresemmee moisture rich conditioner and water and poured into my Hawiaan Silky spray bottle. It feels and looks like juice alright. I wish I had some herbs to throw in there, i'll research and report back. BTW, straight glycerin didn't do right - but it's awful cheap at the BSS.
> 
> I'll let you guys know how Br*nze Juice works.


 
This sounds delish  Plz keep us posted.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl hush! Read my reply to Mondo, I specifically mentioned your baby daddy of all gels.......nooooo not *Long aid*, S-curl!!


 
Yup datz him


----------



## naturalmanenyc

A friend asked me about this thread last week and although I had seen it, I had not read it until now. Interesting concept. DH used S-Curl back in the day until it broke him out. I do have some in my stash (don't recall why I bought it) but I'm still uncertain about using it daily. I never did like the smell.

I will be watching this thread.

ETA:  I have not used my S-Curl in nearly 2 years.  I was still relaxed (25 weeks post) and rollerset with it back then.  I guess now that I'm natural I will have different results - assuming it's not expired.erplexed

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/25-weeks--1-day-pos/


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup datz him



It was  at first use huh? 

 You said you buy the Fantasia IC gel for mother but you never tried it? Idk son, it might give long aid a run for the money 

Oh and whats up with the soap son, you gotta give me the updates. Come on son!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

naturalmanenyc said:


> A friend asked me about this thread last week and although I had seen it, I had not read it until now. Interesting concept. DH used S-Curl back in the day until it broke him out. I do have some in my stash (don't recall why I bought it) but I'm still uncertain about using it daily. I never did like the smell.
> 
> I will be watching this thread.
> 
> ETA: I have not used my S-Curl in nearly 2 years. I was still relaxed (25 weeks post) and rollerset with it back then. I guess now that I'm natural I will have different results - assuming it's not expired.erplexed
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/25-weeks--1-day-pos/


 
Kool, try it out and see how it goes, some of us had to try a couple of different brands until we found the one that agreed with our hair, so even if the S-curl doesn't work try another brand or try making your own juice. Keep us posted .


----------



## JuiceMobsta

naturalmanenyc said:


> A friend asked me about this thread last week and although I had seen it, I had not read it until now. Interesting concept. DH used S-Curl back in the day until it broke him out. I do have some in my stash (don't recall why I bought it) but I'm still uncertain about using it daily. I never did like the smell.
> 
> *I will be watching this thread.*
> 
> ETA:  I have not used my S-Curl in nearly 2 years.  I was still relaxed (25 weeks post) and rollerset with it back then.  I guess now that I'm natural I will have different results - assuming it's not expired.erplexed
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/25-weeks--1-day-pos/



No need for watching the thread, spring is in the air, so the juice needs to be on ya head.  Firstborn said it best...

Come on in and join us! Dont worry about that old s-curl, you can find some at walmart for pretty cheap! So I expect to see juice updates from you pretty soon...



Add her to the list...now.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> It was  at first use huh?
> 
> You said you buy the Fantasia IC gel for mother but you never tried it? Idk son, it might give long aid a run for the money
> 
> Oh and whats up with the soap son, you gotta give me the updates. Come on son!!!
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:hf3hse-7viY00M:<a href=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v622/Syxx66/346123_original.jpg target=_blank>http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v622/Syxx66/346123_original.jpg</a>


 

No I think I may have used the IC once or twice on my edges. But I buy it for my mom's and she loves it, it's the only gel she will use. she has a twa and she claim it makes her curls pop!

The seaweed soap I love, I'm introducing it to the family tomorrow lol I already gave SO the heads up and he gave me the sideeye. He says, I don't know why you always make me and the kids suffer, what did we ever do to you. I'm in love with the Black soap, I use it strickly on my face and neck and I noticed results almost immediately, I don't know if I'll make them use it, but it will definitely be a staple.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *No need for watching the thread, spring is in the air, so the juice needs to be on ya head.  Firstborn said it best...*
> 
> Come on in and join us! Dont worry about that old s-curl, you can find some at walmart for pretty cheap! So I expect to see juice updates from you pretty soon...
> 
> 
> 
> Add her to the list...now.


 
This made me LOLChelz I don't member saying thatGirl you crack me up!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Okay so I'm off to rinse this olive oil out my hair and then DC with my avocado,coconut milk, honey, and salt-less butter hair mask mixture. See yall a little later. Happy Juicing!

Smoochies!! 

:blowkiss:


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Okay so I'm off to rinse this olive oil out my hair and then DC with my avocado,coconut milk, honey, and salt-less butter hair mask mixture. See yall a little later. Happy Juicing!
> 
> Smoochies!!
> 
> :blowkiss:


 
Ok girly but when you come back I need to know about salt-less butter, what is that? You can classify me a slow


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> This made me LOLChelz I don't member saying thatGirl you crack me up!



 I got you laughing at your own phrase! 

Here...i found the post! 



Firstborn2 said:


> ATTENTION:: We Now have a Milk Carton List Have you seen'em
> 
> *AdoraAdora24~~~ Yes our leader
> *TKJ25~~You gave us your recipe and disappeared, Imma need a update!
> **MiisKeciia~~I know spring is in the air but juice needs to be on ya head.*
> *KBragg~~I hope Hubby is not holding the juice for randsom.
> *Mushy211~~ *What's going on witcha, yes to juice*
> 
> Ok these are random 5, I have another random 5 coming next week, we need up dates ppl.



 @ Whats goin on witcha, say yes to the juice!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok girly but when you come back I need to know about salt-less butter, what is that? You can classify me a slow



Salt-less butter is just butter without the salt. They sell it at grocery stores...


there's an old thread on using salt-less butter...


----------



## taj

I'm about to juice it up. I'm using glycerin, aloe vera juice and rosewater mixed. Once this is finished, I'll try the Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 (or something).


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

LoL Say yes to the juice!! iLove it =) I've been juicing and I still have breakage.. I think its lack of protein.. I have to do a hardcore treatment every 4 weeks I think bec 6 "& 8 weeks is too long.. =( so when I take these micro/mini twists out I'll be doing 1 but I think my aphogee mite be old =/


----------



## ladysaraii

I bought some CFC Gold since I haven't tried that yet, and I might try mixing the S Curl with water to see what happens.

I also made a new glycerine mix.

Water, AVJ, glycerine + 3 drops each of tea tree oil, peppermint oil, lavendar oil, and rosemary oil

I used less AVJ & glycerine than before so we'll see hwo it goes.  I saw a recipe that used 1tsp of each but that seemed too little


----------



## My Friend

ladysaraii said:


> I bought some CFC Gold since I haven't tried that yet, and I might try mixing the S Curl with water to see what happens.
> 
> I also made a new glycerine mix.
> 
> Water, AVJ, glycerine + 3 drops each of tea tree oil, peppermint oil, lavendar oil, and rosemary oil
> 
> I used less AVJ & glycerine than before so we'll see hwo it goes. I saw a recipe that used 1tsp of each but that seemed too little


 

Please share with us the results after trying your new recipe's. I have some AVJ in the fridge.......


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> LoL Say yes to the juice!! iLove it =) I've been juicing and I still have breakage.. I think its lack of protein.. I have to do a hardcore treatment every 4 weeks I think bec 6 "& 8 weeks is too long.. =( so when I take these micro/mini twists out I'll be doing 1 but I think my aphogee mite be old =/


 

I also need to step up my protein. I'm unsure if I need to do it more often or change to a hardcore protein treatment. I'll share my results.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> *I also need to step up my protein*. I'm unsure if I need to do it more often or change to a hardcore protein treatment. I'll share my results.



An avocado and yogurt hair mask is a protein treatment...though you might end up with avocado chunks in your hair... Here's a vid,,how to make it then apply it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHmXnyungNY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUyRLcq4TrI&feature=channel


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> LoL Say yes to the juice!! iLove it =) I've been juicing and I still have breakage.. I think its lack of protein.. I have to do a hardcore treatment every 4 weeks I think bec 6 "& 8 weeks is too long.. =( so when I take these micro/mini twists out I'll be doing 1 but I think my aphogee mite be old =/


 
Yay  found yo way back to the thread, now I can remove you off the Milk Carton Have Ya Seen'em List. Glad you are still juicing, sorry about the breakage but you know very well that you must stay up on your protein....I do a mild protein once a week but of course I'm not protein sensitive.


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> I'm about to juice it up. I'm using glycerin, aloe vera juice and rosewater mixed. Once this is finished, I'll try the Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 (or something).


 
Hey Ms Juicay, keep the Juice Alive:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Thanks!!!  I am SOOOOOO ready for this to be over.  A sistah is tired of writing research papers .  However, I HAVE to get the juicing in NO MATTER WHAT because my retention and moisture level has been on point.  I mean my hair has NEVER in life been this soft and manageable.  Besides I haven't really looked at my hair since I washed it back in March for my length check and my hair was on my neck.  Well today after coming home I was looking at my hair after I took it down and I stretched a section of hair down and it touched my shoulder.  I almost passed out.  The juice ain't no joke I tell you.   No telling how long my hair will be by June when I straighten it.




Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Shoe, Congratulations on your graduation, how excited you must be!!! Glad you are still getting your juice on inbetween the studying, The Juicers are a dedicated bunch Imma pour out a lil juice for ya


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I got you laughing at your own phrase!
> 
> Here...i found the post!
> 
> 
> 
> @ Whats goin on witcha, say yes to the juice!!!


 
 I'm , I hadn't realized I said that...I was just typing anything


----------



## Firstborn2

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Thanks!!! I am SOOOOOO ready for this to be over. A sistah is tired of writing research papers . However, I HAVE to get the juicing in NO MATTER WHAT because my retention and moisture level has been on point. I mean my hair has NEVER in life been this soft and manageable. Besides I haven't really looked at my hair since I washed it back in March for my length check and my hair was on my neck. *Well today after coming home I was looking at my hair after I took it down and I stretched a section of hair down and it touched my shoulder. I almost passed out. The juice ain't no joke I tell you.  No telling how long my hair will be by June when I straighten it*.


 
 *Another Juice Testimony* I'm so happy for you, the juicers are retaining


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> An avocado and yogurt hair mask is a protein treatment...though you might end up with avocado chunks in your hair... Here's a vid,,how to make it then apply it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHmXnyungNY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUyRLcq4TrI&feature=channel


 
This is how I cleanse my hair, Avocado, coconut milk and honey or avocado, coconut milk honey and egg. I bought a personal size blender from Walmart $11 so I could mix the ingredients, it gives me a whipped cream consistency and I don't have any strings from the avocado left in my hair. But I love how my hair feels afterwards.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> An avocado and yogurt hair mask is a protein treatment...though you might end up with avocado chunks in your hair... Here's a vid,,how to make it then apply it...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHmXnyungNY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUyRLcq4TrI&feature=channel


 
Chelz, you like the results of this mask better than Aphogee?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Chelz, you like the results of this mask better than Aphogee?



Better than ApHogee 2 min? Well idk...but it is an alternative to it, I think you should try it, it feels sooooo good to have an all natural homemade mix in your hair!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> This is how I cleanse my hair, *Avocado, coconut milk and honey or avocado, coconut milk honey and egg.* I bought a personal size blender from Walmart $11 so I could mix the ingredients, it gives me a whipped cream consistency and I don't have any strings from the avocado left in my hair. But I love how my hair feels afterwards.



 I like how you stole all my top secret ingredients!!  minus the butter... Girl we use about the same thing except I'm DCing with it, not cleansing.

Those avocadoes in the grocery were so soft that I kept accidentally poking holes in them with my fingers.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Better than ApHogee 2 min? Well idk...but it is an alternative to it, I think you should try it, it feels sooooo good to have an all natural homemade mix in your hair!


 

I do love using natural products when I can. I do believe there is a point when too much damage has been done for some natural products to repair it. Once I feel it's under control and back in balance, I can use natural products. 

How often do you use this? Is it cost effective? Do you make large batches and store it or do you make single servings?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@MyFriend.. please do.. I'd like to hear abt it

@Chelz.. thanks for sharing that!!

@FirstBorn.. im still here L0L my phone has been actin up lately and this is how I post.. 

boy I am wore out! I been at church all day...  I just sprayed some Chi Keratin Mist "& juiced.. my HS 14N1 has protein in it so idk why im going bald! =(


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I like how you stole all my top secret ingredients!!  minus the butter... Girl we use about the same thing except I'm DCing with it, not cleansing.
> 
> Those avocadoes in the grocery were so soft that I kept accidentally poking holes in them with my fingers.


 
Sereca helped me go totally natural, she had posted a blog at the beginning of the year I believe. I was already trying some stuff but my whole reggie wasn't all natural until I came across her blog. I actually like using the stuff out the kitchen. I was 100% natural products until Adora got me hooked on the juice. So as of right now the only commerical product I use is The Juice and lawd help me if I ever come across the Skala Line cuz yes I do want to try that line.


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @MyFriend.. please do.. I'd like to hear abt it
> 
> @Chelz.. thanks for sharing that!!
> 
> @FirstBorn.. im still here L0L my phone has been actin up lately and this is how I post..
> 
> boy I am wore out! I been at church all day... I just sprayed some Chi Keratin Mist "& juiced.. my HS 14N1 has protein in it so idk why im going bald! =(


 
Hmmm maybe you need a harder protein...I hate to hear that you aren't retaining. I know The Juice has been good to me as far as retention goes.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I do love using natural products when I can. I do believe there is a point when too much damage has been done for some natural products to repair it. Once I feel it's under control and back in balance, I can use natural products.
> 
> *How often do you use this? Is it cost effective? Do you make large batches and store it or do you make single servings?*



Well currently I'm DCing twice on the weekends, back to back,and then again in the middle of the week with cholesterol on dry hair...So I would say as much as once a week for an avocado treatment, I havent used the yogurt with it though. So i'm getting a little protein from using the avocado. I wouldnt make large batches simply because it is better off to use it when fresh and also some of the ingredients might spoil after awhile...I just mix a single serving in a disposable cup by taking all the contents out of the avocado except for the big ole seed and dumping it in the cup, then I added a little butter that I melted in the microwave, some coconut milk/cream, and some honey. I dont measure anything and I just stir it up with a spoon in the cup. One avocado should be plenty.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Sereca helped me go totally natural, she had posted a blog at the beginning of the year I believe. I was already trying some stuff but my whole reggie wasn't all natural until I came across her blog. I actually like using the stuff out the kitchen. I was 100% natural products until Adora got me hooked on the juice. So as of right now the only commerical product I use is The Juice and* lawd help me if I ever come across the Skala Line cuz yes I do want to try that line*.



Uh-oh! PJ alert!  But wow so what other natural products were you using, like what were you moisturizing with if not tha juice? I already know you were sealing with coconut oil


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Well currently I'm DCing twice on the weekends, back to back,and then again in the middle of the week with cholesterol on dry hair...So I would say as much as once a week for an avocado treatment, I havent used the yogurt with it though. So i'm getting a little protein from using the avocado. I wouldnt make large batches simply because it is better off to use it when fresh and also some of the ingredients might spoil after awhile...I just mix a single serving in a disposable cup by taking all the contents out of the avocado except for the big ole seed and dumping it in the cup, then I added a little butter that I melted in the microwave, some coconut milk/cream, and some honey. I dont measure anything and I just stir it up with a spoon in the cup. One avocado should be plenty.


 
So Chelz are you discarding the remaining coconut milk? For me when I open up a can of coconut milk, I divide it into 5 1/3 cups and put them in freezer bags and freeze that way I can use what I need with out wasting the milk. Also with the avocados I buy them on sale so I cut them in half and freeze as well, still getting the same bene.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> So Chelz are you discarding the remaining coconut milk? For me when I open up a can of coconut milk, I divide it into 5 1/3 cups and put them in freezer bags and freeze that way I can use what I need with out wasting the milk. Also with the avocados I buy them on sale so I cut them in half and freeze as well, still getting the same bene.



Well I'm too lazy to do all of that now, the coconut milk was in the fridge and as long as it doesnt stink, I really dont care... Next time i'm just gonna get coconut cream so that it wont be so liquidy..I actually bought 4 avocadoes and I'll probably eat the other 3.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Uh-oh! PJ alert!  But wow so what other natural products were you using, like what were you moisturizing with if not tha juice? I already know you were sealing with coconut oil


 
I was using distilled water, but I wasn't having good retention with that.

I do hot oil treatments with coconut oil or JBCO
I do tea rinses which I love every week
At first I was doing BS rinses like every 2wks, now I rarely do it, it's been over a month now. 

I've juiced Papaya and diluted it with water and honey, the verdict is still out on that, papaya is a protein and I've only did it once.

The Sea Kelp I really like that, I just have to order some more. It cleansed and conditioned my hair.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Well I'm too lazy to do all of that now, the coconut milk was in the fridge and as long as it doesnt stink, I really dont care... Next time i'm just gonna get coconut cream so that it wont be so liquidy..I actually bought 4 avocadoes and I'll probably eat the other 3.


 
LOL girl that's why I have to freeze mine or SO will make guacamole.


----------



## Firstborn2

I really need to be in the bed right now, don't know why I'm such a night owl.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I really need to be in the bed right now, don't know why I'm such a night owl.



Bad FirstBizzle! :sandm: But ummm we are on opposite coasts so actually I'm the one who needs to go to bed...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz just go ahead and stay up, the sun is about to rise,lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Bad FirstBizzle! :sandm: But ummm we are on opposite coasts so actually I'm the one who needs to go to bed...


 
Are you back to using the Seaweed soap?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

this thread keeps ya up at nite =)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I was using distilled water, but I wasn't having good retention with that.
> 
> I do hot oil treatments with coconut oil or JBCO
> I do tea rinses which I love every week
> At first I was doing BS rinses like every 2wks, now I rarely do it, it's been over a month now.
> 
> I've juiced Papaya and diluted it with water and honey, the verdict is still out on that, papaya is a protein and I've only did it once.
> 
> The Sea Kelp I really like that, I just have to order some more. It cleansed and conditioned my hair.



Tea rinses with actual tea? Well DUH Chelz... not juice

Yeah that distilled water wasnt gonna cut it, say yes to the juice! 

Ooooo I do hot oil treatments with olive oil, hmmm you know the missing ingredient from my avocado mix? Coconut oil!  Maybe i shouldve said juice...

Well uh, you were goin a lil too au naturale, juice is the answer. 

And what did you style your hair with? you needed to be stylin with the long aid  Juice is the truth.

See i managed to make this about the juice.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

"& no 1 told me where Adora is!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz what's this "Long Aid" ? I've never heard of it.. =/


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Are you back to using the Seaweed soap?



Yeah I've been using it off and on. I like the seaweedy-ness of it. And the little scrub action going on. Lol SO and the kids are tired of being your guinea pigs and testing out new products. They just dont know what they are missing!  Ummm this hair mask smells *strongly* of avocadoes... that avocado was a bad mamma jamma.


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> "& no 1 told me where Adora is!!


 
She's catching up on some assignments.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz *what's this "Long Aid"* ? I've never heard of it.. =/



Ask FirstBizzle, it's her beloved new babydaddy, they have twins on the way already...He is quite handsome though if I must say.







Oh and Adora is real busy writing them papers and taking names!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Tea rinses with actual tea? Well DUH Chelz... not juice
> 
> Yeah that distilled water wasnt gonna cut it, say yes to the juice!
> 
> Ooooo I do hot oil treatments with olive oil, hmmm you know the missing ingredient from my avocado mix? Coconut oil!  Maybe i shouldve said juice...
> 
> Well uh, you were goin a lil too au naturale, juice is the answer.
> 
> And what did you style your hair with? you needed to be stylin with the long aid  Juice is the truth.
> 
> See i managed to make this about the juice.


 
This post is juicetastic


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ask FirstBizzle, it's her beloved new babydaddy, they have twins on the way already...He is quite handsome though if I must say.


 
 ATTENTION:: I have an announcement to make Ms Chelz, I love the L.A.G. it's cheap, it's green, it doesn't leave my hair sticky and most importantly it's Juicay


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> ATTENTION:: I have an announcement to make Ms Chelz, I love the L.A.G. it's cheap, it's green, it doesn't leave my hair sticky and most importantly it's Juicay



I didnt know prostyle ampro had a juicy gel activator...wow

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/BU8S161207KG1112.htm


----------



## Firstborn2

$4 for 32oz now that's cheap! I see somebody is buying, they are out of stock,lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

More juices...check em out son. 

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/8VE0241207KB0257.htm

http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/1YBV230107KU0837.htm


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> $4 for 32oz now that's cheap! I see somebody is buying, they are out of stock,lol.



Lol they sell JBCO on there, S-curl, all the CFC/CFCG, hawaiian silky , your green long aid hubby and his blue brother, Hair One, that fantasia ic gel, etc.


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh snap, have you ordered from this site before? I would love to buy the Jbco if the shipping is cheaper then Sam's


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz did you see your Blue Magic Coconut grease for $2.49?


----------



## Vshanell

Chelz said:


> More juices...check em out son.
> 
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/8VE0241207KB0257.htm
> 
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/1YBV230107KU0837.htm


I have this Blue Magic curl activator that I'm excited to try out soon.  Familygoingnatural on youtube was raving about it.  I tried it on a section of hair and it seems very promising so far.

http://www.maxbeautysupply.com/Blue-Magic-Curl-Activator-Gel_p_179.html

I hope you guys don't mind me all up in the thread and I'm not on the challenge, lol.  I love the juice.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Chelz said:


> More juices...check em out son.
> 
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/8VE0241207KB0257.htm
> 
> http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/1YBV230107KU0837.htm


 
You know am a PJ I went on this site and start putting stuff in the basket, I had to click off it. I did add the site to my favorites not for me but just incase someone ask me about a good  site OMG. I promise to not go back and get the stuff in the basket before 14dys. I will not add a reminder on my calendar about the stuff in the basketerplexed


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I have been juicing ladies but yesterday I officially started using the Mega Tek can I juicy still or does the juice have protien to I use Scurl and CFG too?


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> I need a juicy anthem for the new love in my life



Here ya go ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbYiOUC5O4s&feature=related


----------



## mscocoface

foxee said:


> Your twists are so pretty! Do you do them yourself?


 

Yes, I do.  My hair is legendary in some hair salons I have gone to.

Too thick and if they tell it too difficult to deal with.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh snap, have you ordered from this site before? I would love to buy the Jbco if the shipping is cheaper then Sam's



Yeah I ordered from them once only because the shipping on www.texasbeautysupply.com :eyebrows2 was too high, and they shipped super duper quick. Like supa dupa speedy gonzales fast cause I only paid for 3-day shipping and got it in less than 2 days!  I had ordered on early early monday morning/late sunday night at like 12:50am...and the package arrived on tuesday morning at 10:30am.  I was like...How you derwin??  And they package and wrap each individual item real nice like, well, atleast they did for me.

Oh are you talking bout sams247.com? Come on son.


----------



## My Friend

mscocoface said:


> Yes, I do. *My hair is legendary in some hair salons I have gone to.*
> 
> *Too thick and if they tell it too difficult to deal with.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> That's a great issue to have


----------



## My Friend

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I have been juicing ladies but yesterday I officially started using the Mega Tek can I juicy still or does the juice have protien to I use Scurl and CFG too?


 

The juice provides moisture. Adora mentioned she used Mega tek for a minute and she didnt report any bad side effects. I just posted I needed to step up my protein due to all the moisture I get everyday from the juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> You know am a PJ I went on this site and start putting stuff in the basket, I had to click off it. *I did add the site to my favorites not for me but just incase someone ask me about a good  site OMG*. I promise to not go back and get the stuff in the basket before 14dys. I will not add a reminder on my calendar about the stuff in the basketerplexed



Yeaahhhhhh Riiiiiight...Haha you already know how it is. I see you finding ways to justify the pj in you.

What stuff did you put in the basket? If it ain't juice, It ain't no use.


----------



## My Friend

Pokahontas said:


> I have this Blue Magic curl activator that I'm excited to try out soon. Familygoingnatural on youtube was raving about it. I tried it on a section of hair and it seems very promising so far.
> 
> http://www.maxbeautysupply.com/Blue-Magic-Curl-Activator-Gel_p_179.html
> 
> *I hope you guys don't mind me all up in the thread and I'm not on the challenge, lol. I love the juice.*




Pokahontas you on the juice on the DL  ? Unofficially share with us your regi w/da juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> The juice provides moisture. Adora mentioned she used Mega tek for a minute and she didnt report any bad side effects. I just posted I needed to *step up my protein due* to all the moisture I get everyday from the juice.



*cough* Avocado...*cough*

Stop posting and go get one!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Yeah I ordered from them once only because the shipping on www.texasbeautysupply.com :eyebrows2 was too high, and they shipped super duper quick. Like supa dupa speedy gonzales fast cause I only paid for 3-day shipping and got it in less than 2 days!  I had ordered on early early monday morning/late sunday night at like 12:50am...and the package arrived on tuesday morning at 10:30am.  I was like...How you derwin??  And they package and wrap each individual item real nice like, well, atleast they did for me.
> 
> *Oh are you talking bout sams247.com? Come on son*.


 
I was going to order from them, do you have a review about their products, service or prices?


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> *cough* Avocado...*cough*
> 
> Stop posting and go get one!


 

Chelz, I am going to try the avocado


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz did you see your Blue Magic Coconut grease for $2.49?



 Nah thats okay I can find it in the store for about that price, give or take a :dollar:


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Thanks f0r the update on Adora guys.. I forgot gels counted as juices.. I had to bust out some world of curls "& hit my ends b4 church.. I think its better for my ends bec its thicker.. but its a little greasy.. =/ I wanna dust so bad while my hair is in twists but my shears got stolen =(.. 

Lm.black.ao @ "juicay" hahahaaa


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I was going to order from them, do you have a review about their products, service or prices?



No I just know of this website, never ordered but I've checked them out. Someone on youtube did a video on castor oil and orders their JBCO from either beautyofnewyork.com or sams247.com I think...oh actually she is a member on here, the dadragonprincess. On my friend list. What were you going to order? 

You know maybe you could try the CFC instant moisturizer with the protein...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Thanks f0r the update on Adora guys.. I forgot gels counted as juices.. I had to bust out some world of curls "& hit my ends b4 church.. I think its better for my ends bec its thicker.. but its a little greasy.. =/ I wanna dust so bad while my hair is in twists *but my shears got stolen* =(..
> 
> Lm.black.ao @ "juicay" hahahaaa



SMH  Are you in college? Maybe someone just borrowed them....permanetely though.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Chelz, I am going to try the avocado



Well lemme know how it goes, are you using it on clean hair or dry hair and what else are you mixing in there? Maybe you should try the yogurt with it for extra protein. Oh and maybe a splash of tha juice too.


----------



## Vshanell

My Friend said:


> [/B]
> 
> Pokahontas you on the juice on the DL  ? Unofficially share with us your regi w/da juice


No DL here my friend.  Back when i first started hair boards s-curl was like MTG and Mega Tek and all that stuff is now.  I use it off and on so I can't report a real reggie.  You guys are hardcore so let me leave you to it.


----------



## TheNewFine

Is anyone using the curl activator of this brand? I bought some at T J Maxx yesterday but haven't tried it yet...


----------



## maxineshaw

choctaw said:


> Here ya go ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbYiOUC5O4s&feature=related



I knew exactly what that song was before I even clicked on it


----------



## choctaw

MondoDismo said:


> I knew exactly what that song was before I even clicked on it



This post is very funny, informative and addictive. I kept hearing that song in my head so I decided to share it


----------



## Mook's hair

In my experience, Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 is one of the best! It smells really fantastic too.


----------



## foxee

mscocoface said:


> Yes, I do.  My hair is legendary in some hair salons I have gone to.
> 
> Too thick and if they tell it too difficult to deal with.



I really admire your technique!  They're so uniform and neat.  I'm so lazy when it comes to braids and twists.  They'll start off small then get larger and larger as I get tired.   

Again, you did a great job!


----------



## yardgirl

I'm using Wave Nouveau Finishing Mist on my braids under my weave and it's doing a great job. There's about an inch of my nape left out (it's short back there) and I spray it there as well as all the way around my hair line. Loving it so far!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz some1 broke my window "& stole my purse from my car "& I like to keep my hair cutting scissors on my person so I gotta get new 1's

@Mscoco.. what page are ur twists on?	iwanna see =/

@Mook.. i *drool* over ur hair.. FAB!


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz some1 broke my window "& stole my purse from my car "& I like to keep my hair cutting scissors on my person so I gotta get new 1's
> 
> @*Mscoco.. what page are ur twists on?    iwanna see* =/
> 
> @Mook.. i *drool* over ur hair.. FAB!


 
Her post is #3325


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yeah I ordered from them once only because the shipping on www.texasbeautysupply.com :eyebrows2 was too high, and they shipped super duper quick. Like supa dupa speedy gonzales fast cause I only paid for 3-day shipping and got it in less than 2 days!  I had ordered on early early monday morning/late sunday night at like 12:50am...and the package arrived on tuesday morning at 10:30am.  I was like...How you derwin??  And they package and wrap each individual item real nice like, well, atleast they did for me.
> 
> Oh are you talking bout sams247.com? Come on son.


 

Oh ok that's good to know and yup I am talking bout Sams247, Last time I ordered from him I ordered like 6bottles, I don't want to deal with his s/h fees so I try to get enough that will last a year.


----------



## Firstborn2

TheNewFine said:


> Is anyone using the curl activator of this brand? I bought some at T J Maxx yesterday but haven't tried it yet...


 
I haven't seen this one before, I didn't realize there are so many different juice brands out there, keep us updated.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh ok that's good to know and yup I am talking bout Sams247, Last time I ordered from him I ordered like 6bottles, I don't want to deal with his s/h fees so I try to get enough that will last a year.



Hmmmm. Is this the brand you said you wanted to try out? Or maybe I'm wrong...:angeldevi


----------



## Firstborn2

Yes did you find it????


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yes did you find it????



I saw this on someone's siggy...girl calm down you dont need these products anyway, if it aint the juice, cut it loose.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I saw this on someone's siggy...girl calm down you dont need these products anyway, if it aint the juice, cut it loose.


 
LOL ok my girl Amerikas, I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL ok my girl Amerikas, I knew it looked familiar.



Yup, and I hope you dont run into skala, for juice sake.

How is your day goin FirstBizzle? It's about time for another milk carton list, where is smilingE? Havent seen her post in a min.


----------



## MsButterfli

hey ladies, been juicing  ima juice tonight when i get off work. see how much juicing under these crochet braids r gonna help me


----------



## Taina

I`m still sing the juice but was not posting too much in the board >___< 

Anyway, still here =)


----------



## TheNewFine

Firstborn2 said:


> I haven't seen this one before, I didn't realize there are so many different juice brands out there, keep us updated.


 
I tried it - NO LIKEY! It coated my hair instead of moisturizing like the juice! It's more of a cream than a super juicy juice. 

Here are a couple of other reviews: 1 great, 1 not so good

http://themakeupsnob.com/2009/12/guest-post-twisted-sista-haircare/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKkVCqLu23M&NR=1


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yup, and I hope you dont run into skala, for juice sake.
> 
> How is your day goin FirstBizzle? It's about time for another milk carton list, where is smilingE? Havent seen her post in a min.


 
LoL I was going through the list last night and Smiling E is on the listButterfli was on the list too but I have to take her off now. I will post the new list on tuesday. Only one person came off the first list, we still have 4 missing.

My day went well, hung out with the family...They were complaining about the Seaweed soap, my stepdaughter was like Mommy I think that soap cut me  thats all SO needed to hear, he was like let me see,blame your mother for this bright idea, I'm telling you I live in a house full of drama kings and queenserplexed


----------



## Firstborn2

MsButterfli said:


> hey ladies, been juicing  ima juice tonight when i get off work. see how much juicing under these crochet braids r gonna help me


 
I posted in your thread, your hair came out beautiful, you got some serious skills.


----------



## Firstborn2

Taina said:


> I`m still sing the juice but was not posting too much in the board >___<
> 
> Anyway, still here =)


 
Long as you are still juicing, we are happy!!!



TheNewFine said:


> I tried it - NO LIKEY! It coated my hair instead of moisturizing like the juice! It's more of a cream than a super juicy juice.
> 
> Here are a couple of other reviews: 1 great, 1 not so good
> 
> http://themakeupsnob.com/2009/12/guest-post-twisted-sista-haircare/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKkVCqLu23M&NR=1


 
Awe that sucks, are you going to continue to use it or move on to something else?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

hay FB... d0 y0u protectiv style? if so what do you usually do?


----------



## LadyAmani

Hey everyone ive been juicing everyday!


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> hay FB... d0 y0u protectiv style? if so what do you usually do?


 
yeah girl, braids that I wear in a bun.


----------



## Firstborn2

LadyAmani said:


> Hey everyone ive been juicing everyday!


 
That's great! Which brand are you using?


----------



## Coil Tresses

Is the Carefree curl spray really all that yall? I have some Worlds of Curls and I find it not as special as I remember from back in the day when I had a curl. 

I haven't been juicing everyday, I got off base with doing it without all the greasiness. I gotta get back on track.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> LoL I was going through the list last night and Smiling E is on the listButterfli was on the list too but I have to take her off now. I will post the new list on tuesday. Only one person came off the first list, we still have 4 missing.
> 
> My day went well, hung out with the family...They were complaining about the Seaweed soap, *my stepdaughter was like Mommy I think that soap cut *me  thats all SO needed to hear, he was like let me see,blame your mother for this bright idea, I'm telling you I live in a house full of drama kings and queenserplexed



Omg! I was crackin up when I read that  I bet she was saying it in a sweet girl innocent voice when really shes just the opposite...:angeldevi 

The soap aint even that sharp unless she was trying to purposely scratch herself with it..., and girl we have more than 4 missing, more like 150 missing, the print on the milk carton is gonna have to be so small we wont even be able to read all the names on it 

Ok so lemme ask u something, I know this is off topic sorry, but what would you do if your uncle who is 26 years older than you btw, lets you use his wifi signal(he wont let my dad use it tho) but then he goes behind you and checks out the websites you've visited. Even your *facebook *page. Yeah I noticed it the last time I was here cause I glimpsed the page he was on...the other day it pissed me off when I glimpsed it again and it was a fb page again and I know he dont have fb! I wouldve said something but he left his room and I could see he just logged completely out of the internet...creeperrrrrrr...and then he tried to be sneaky and block his door with the dang houserobe but I bent down and peeked under the robe and saw he had clicked on something in the news feed on my fb page...creeperrrrrr... then one day I was in the bathroom and then he opened the door on me and instead of saying "excuse me" or "sorry" he said "hey how ya doing" and then closed the door. HELLS NAWWWWW!!!  Thank tha lawd I was only doing my hair when he did that...Ok I'm done with my rant everyone, back to the juice. Wait so just incase he is still creeping on his labtop I had went to google and I was typing in searches that were actually messages to him...like....my uncle is a creeper......you like looking at my fb page creeper?   It's not funny tho... ffrant:

Back to tha juice tho...I need to stock up on some CFCG.... How bout yall? And firstBizzle you can go ahead and send me the left over Scurl bottle if you arent using it anymore...


----------



## afrikurl

Me and baby Afrikurl are still juicing with my only love- Long aid. I haven't posted in a full day and I got 5 pages to read. That's 100 posts.  You know I'm loving every minute of it though!

I've been converting folks while I was away.... yesterday a friend's sister asked me what products she should use starting from scratch. I made her a list and for after I told her about Long Aid, she said, CIRCLE that one. I put a cloud around it with stars.

I twisted a friends hair who was having an issue with dryness today, I put that long aid up in there and directed her to walgreens.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Me and baby Afrikurl are still juicing with my only love- Long aid. I haven't posted in a full day and I got 5 pages to read. That's 100 posts.  You know I'm loving every minute of it though!
> 
> I've been converting folks while I was away.... yesterday a friend's sister asked me what products she should use starting from scratch. I made her a list and for after I told her about Long Aid, she said, CIRCLE that one. I put a cloud around it with stars.
> 
> I twisted a friends hair who was having an issue with dryness today, I put that long aid up in there and directed her to walgreens.



Girl you are the new Jheri Juice Sales person/recruiter! Keep em coming As long as they dont buy up all the juice...what are their names? Add them. I dont care if they arent even on LHCF...Add them.


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz- you uncle is creeping me out! try not to use the internet at home or see if you can erase the memory of what you've viewed. Lock the bathroom door no matter what and try not to be alone in the house with him. Also tell you dad that he's acting strange and give those same examples. Uncle Creepy will get it together real quick.


----------



## afrikurl

chelz our newwst members are IC's Sista and  CamI. I just made up those screen names. they are not members but I strongly encouraged IC's Sista to start lurking.


----------



## My Friend

OT: Watch Oprah today 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=461728


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Chelz- you uncle is creeping me out! try not to use the internet at home or see if you can erase the memory of what you've viewed. Lock the bathroom door no matter what and try not to be alone in the house with him. Also tell you dad that he's acting strange and give those same examples. Uncle Creepy will get it together real quick.



Yeah and I think today he was creepin again and checking out those"google searches" that I purposely did for him to see ...weirdo, the door doesnt lock, its one of those old houses where over the years doors dont act right...and I'm using my labtop but I think he can see everything that any person views if they use his wifi signal, I still use it cause its not like I'm looking at anything top secret but he is just a creepy loser...he stays in his room all the time unless he goes to work...he has no life..no friends...its my grandmas house so he still lives with his mom...yeah...he has a history of being weird i guess cause one time we visited and went to a family buffet and he kept on his dark shades while inside the whole time, and my dad told me how back in the day he and my mom had visited the house and in the middle of the night they were sleep and the door was cracked so he stood there peeking in the door and said in a mean voice "Yeah I see ya in there.."

I hate creepers...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> OT: Watch Oprah today
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=461728



Who me? Or all the juicers? This is gonna be good...


----------



## Firstborn2

Coil Tresses said:


> *Is the Carefree curl spray really all that yall*? I have some Worlds of Curls and I find it not as special as I remember from back in the day when I had a curl.
> 
> I haven't been juicing everyday, I got off base with doing it without all the greasiness. I gotta get back on track.


 

Not to me I'm on L.A.G. and S-Curl.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Omg! I was crackin up when I read that  I bet she was saying it in a sweet girl innocent voice when really shes just the opposite...:angeldevi
> 
> The soap aint even that sharp unless she was trying to purposely scratch herself with it..., and girl we have more than 4 missing, more like 150 missing, the print on the milk carton is gonna have to be so small we wont even be able to read all the names on it
> 
> Back to tha juice tho...I need to stock up on some CFCG.... How bout yall? And firstBizzle you can go ahead and send me the left over Scurl bottle if you arent using it anymore...


 
Girl my stepdaughter is a drama queen, I was looking at her like are you serious


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Chelz- you uncle is creeping me out! try not to use the internet at home or see if you can erase the memory of what you've viewed. Lock the bathroom door no matter what and try not to be alone in the house with him. Also tell you dad that he's acting strange and give those same examples. Uncle Creepy will get it together real quick.


 
I agree with this


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Me and baby Afrikurl are still juicing with my only love- Long aid. I haven't posted in a full day and I got 5 pages to read. That's 100 posts. You know I'm loving every minute of it though!
> 
> I've been converting folks while I was away.... yesterday a friend's sister asked me what products she should use starting from scratch. I made her a list and for after I told her about Long Aid, she said, CIRCLE that one. I put a cloud around it with stars.
> 
> I twisted a friends hair who was having an issue with dryness today, I put that long aid up in there and directed her to walgreens.


 
 Afrikurl that is some serious juice dedication:: I would like to present to you *The AdoraAdora Live By Da Juice, Die By Da Juice Award .*   after all everyone needs a lil juice in there life


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *Afrikurl that is some serious juice dedication*:: I would like to present to you *The AdoraAdora Live By Da Juice, Die By Da Juice Award .*   after all everyone needs a lil juice in there life



She gone have you on that juice, up in here up in here, she gone have you jheri curled, up in here up in here, she gone have you swangin juice, up in here up in here,...lol I know yall know that old DMX song...

FirstBizzle I thought you had gone to bed girl...where you at son.


----------



## Firstborn2

@Chelz, Girl I know we have a hugh Milk Carton List. I can't list all dem folks so we are just going to list 5 a week.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> She gone have you on that juice, up in here up in here, she gone have you jheri curled, up in here up in here, she gone have you swangin juice, up in here up in here,...lol I know yall know that old DMX song...
> 
> FirstBizzle I thought you had gone to bed girl...where you at son.


 

 that's cute... Naw girl I'm still here, I was um distracted


----------



## Firstborn2

Where were all da juicers  today? This thread seemed a lil slow, it wasn't a juice holiday, ya'll better get in here,lol...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> that's cute... Naw girl I'm still here, I was um distracted



Yeah that list is a fool, what were you distracted by? More imaginary seaweed soap scratches huh, I see...

I'm over here jammin to music when I need to be sleep...I cant help it, the juice has me all excited.


----------



## Firstborn2

SO all up in my space.... I need to be sleep too, I'm going to turn in in a lil while. I washed my hair today so no juice for me, but I will in the morning.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Where all dat juicers at today? This thread seemed a lil slow today, it wasn't no juice holiday, ya'll better get in here,lol...





Spring is in the air, So the juice goes on ya head...This aint no juice holiday so get the juice and get up out tha bed...You dont wanna juice?, say yes to the juice instead...You cant slack on tha juice, or it will slack on ya head..

Lol...looks like its just me and you bud.


----------



## Firstborn2

what did you do today?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> what did you do today?



I just chilled...

and meanwhile the creeper was probably busy creeping..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Yo we gotta get some funny juicey gifs up in here again...spruce things up a notch


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yo we gotta get some funny juicey gifs up in here again...spruce things up a notch


 

That was Adora's job, I couldn't ever find any,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

How about this one,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> That was Adora's job, I couldn't ever find any,lol



Well we gotta search, in the name of Adora!! But I think all the good ones were used already...

Tell SO to get out ya space and go to bed. He jealous of LHCF now...


----------



## Firstborn2




----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Well we gotta search, in the name of Adora!! But I think all the good ones were used already...
> 
> Tell SO to get out ya space and go to bed. He jealous of LHCF now...


 

Yeah he want ME time but I'm ticked about him trying to sale me short over the soap


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> How about this one,lol



Ronald McDonald gotta jheri curl...You know I think he use the juice too, Add him! I guess he mad cause the lady didnt buy McDonalds...


----------



## Firstborn2

@Chelz, that Ronald look like he on drugs


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok I don't know what he's trying to prove


----------



## JuiceMobsta

What the duece???????


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I don't know what he's trying to prove



So he thinks he can dance... I hope he wasnt on that show...


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh *ell naw, what is that cat doing,  Im freaked out now


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh *ell naw, what is that cat doing, is Im freaked out now



Lol!  Paranormal activity...

I like the presidential dance off...

Girl I see your new siggy, you need to put MyFriend up on that! Smoochies


----------



## JuiceMobsta

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
OMG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I was going to order from them, do you have a review about their products, service or prices?



Hey MyFriend you can get 20% off if you order within the next 3 days, after that it drops to 15% off...just type in the code:*HAIR*.


----------



## fancypants007

Just checking in. I'm still juicing and loving it. I've been doing my DC every 3 days with the Herbal Essences hydralicious line and my hair is so light and fluffy. I then apply my CFCG and my hair is moisturised and soft.


----------



## NaturallyMo

choctaw said:


> Here ya go ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbYiOUC5O4s&feature=related



Here's another http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a8Zu8I8yT0&feature=player_embedded#! . I used to love Oaktown 357.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Thank you ladies for the info with using the Mega Tek and the juice. I have not juice for two days because i was waiting on your response and yes I had to go way back to like page 176 to find the answer LOL but I enjoyed reading the new threads. 

Well right now I have VO5 and garlic  under my wig. And tonight I will juicey and add my Mega tek and get back on schedule this is why I like this site you all are my teachers thank you. Oh my new hubby is makeup I started to practice putting on the makeup and yes I buy some new makeup I got NXY since I am newbie to it so wish me luck. I know this site have info on makeup too


----------



## afrikurl

I'd like to thank the Juicers' Academy for this prestigeous award. I'd like to thank my husband who doesn't complain when I come to bed with a Jherri Curl Cap on. I'd like to thank baby Afrikurl for going on this juicing journey with  me and most of all I'd like to thank



















Long Aid Cosmetics, because with out you none of this would me possible.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I'd like to thank the Juicers' Academy for this prestigeous award. I'd like to thank my husband who doesn't complain when I come to bed with a Jherri Curl Cap on. I'd like to thank baby Afrikurl for going on this juicing journey with  me and most of all I'd like to thank
> 
> 
> S-curl Cosmetics, because with out you none of this would me possible.



Oops my bad afrikurl...you know how my finger be slippin all the time...
How is the juice working for baby afrikurl?


----------



## Janet'

Checking in: Still Juicing at night and my hair seems to be lovin it!!!


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


>



Wow, I just came in here to say that I'm still juicing.  Didn't know I'd be greeted by a flying demonic cat.


Backtodajuice, I like how my hair feels without oil over the juice.  The juice really is enough by itself.  

I've been banned from juicing in the bathroom.  My mom yelled at my sister for spraying too much oil sheen in the bathroom.  I asked my mother how can my sister spray pink oil since that's all she's been using.  When she explain that the mirror hanging on the bathroom rack had stuff all over it, I knew I was the culprit (or should I say the wide stream of s-curl).  I confessed and was banned.

That's why I like the 32 oz. bottle.  It just has a regular flip top-like the CFCG.


----------



## maxineshaw

Forgot to add, s-curl is my BJF.  The World of Curls is okay.  It leaves my hair feeling soft and smooth.  I just feel like S-curl does a better job.  

Tis all for now my fellow juicers.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Wow, I just came in here to say that I'm still juicing.  Didn't know I'd be greeted by a flying demonic cat.
> 
> 
> Backtodajuice, I like how my hair feels without oil over the juice.  The juice really is enough by itself.
> 
> I've been banned from juicing in the bathroom.  My mom yelled at my sister for spraying too much oil sheen in the bathroom.  I asked my mother how can my sister spray pink oil since that's all she's been using.  When she explain that the mirror hanging on the bathroom rack had stuff all over it, I knew I was the culprit (or should I say the wide stream of s-curl).  I confessed and was banned.
> 
> That's why I like the 32 oz. bottle.  It just has a regular flip top-like the CFCG.



Lol well this cat is better right? 






And Bwahahahah you got banned!  Just make sure you wipe off the mirror...lol and she'll never know!


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Lol well this cat is better right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Bwahahahah you got banned!  Just make sure you wipe off the mirror...lol and she'll never know!



Heck nawh That cat is just as bad. Something about cats that just give me the hebbie-jebbies.  Especially when they are floating in the air or staring at me like I stole something.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Heck nawh That cat is just as bad. Something about cats that just give me the hebbie-jebbies.  Especially when they are floating in the air or staring at me like I stole something.




*You better be juicin Mondo! Or they comin for ya! jkjk*


----------



## maxineshaw

:master: Will do, will juice.


----------



## ladysaraii

I dont like this spray as much as I liked my old mix.  I think I need more glycerine and AVJ and less water.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> :master: Will do, will juice.



Have you used any of the gels yet? Cuz everybody  the long aid gel, I wanna hear some more juicetimonials before I try it, lawd knows I don't need every juice there is.


----------



## Firstborn2

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Here's another http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5a8Zu8I8yT0&feature=player_embedded#! . I used to love Oaktown 357.


 
LOL girl I thought I was 357 when I was growing up


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> I'd like to thank the Juicers' Academy for this prestigeous award. I'd like to thank my husband who doesn't complain when I come to bed with a Jherri Curl Cap on. I'd like to thank baby Afrikurl for going on this juicing journey with me and most of all I'd like to thank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long Aid Cosmetics, because with out you none of this would me possible.


 
Girl you killed it


----------



## Firstborn2

Janet' said:


> Checking in: Still Juicing at night and my hair seems to be lovin it!!!


 

Yay, Janet checked in, ok I'm going to be a lil late with the Milk Carton List, ppl are checking in.


----------



## TheNewFine

_*"Awe that sucks, are you going to continue to use it or move on to something else?"*_

I'm sticking with Lustrasilk Right On! That's my fav!






And CFCG is a close, close second!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol well this cat is better right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Bwahahahah you got banned!  Just make sure you wipe off the mirror...lol and she'll never know!


 
I dislike cats, they are very creepy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I dislike cats, they are very creepy



Girl you fell asleep on me early this murnin, lol or maybe you gave into SO...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl you fell asleep on me early this murnin, lol or maybe you gave into SO...


 
LOL I had to to keep the peace


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm going back to S-Curl no drip. Yeah I know shoot me, I can't make up my mind,lol...


----------



## CoutureMe06

SCurl is the bomb.com! *snaps. Thanks LHCF for putting me on!

I'm going to do a hot oil treatment with coconut oil and JUICE.


----------



## My Friend

CoutureMe06 said:


> SCurl is the bomb.com! *snaps. Thanks LHCF for putting me on!
> 
> I'm going to do a hot oil treatment with coconut oil and JUICE.


 

Please share your results cause it sounds yummy!


----------



## My Friend

Whew!!! I'm going to lose all my hair if I stay in that Mo thread. Dc'd overnight and I could not wait to get the juice back in my head. This juicey feeling  is addicting


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I want to try this but I cannot get past the jheri curl smell of my S-Curl.

Any of these products not smell so 1980's? lol lol


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Have you used any of the gels yet? Cuz everybody  the long aid gel, I wanna hear some more juicetimonials before I try it, lawd knows I don't need every juice there is.



Nope.  Don't plan on it anytime soon.  I'm trying to keep my products very simple.  I tend to exclude "styling" products.   I probably will buy more of the World of Curls (gel) Activator.  That really doesn't count though considering it's more like a moisturizer (not a styling product).



CoutureMe06 said:


> SCurl is the bomb.com! *snaps. Thanks LHCF for putting me on!
> 
> I'm going to do a hot oil treatment with coconut oil and JUICE.




You just reminded me of something on the World of Curls instructions:

As a _*HOT OIL CURL ACTIVATOR*_ follow steps (1&2) [use their spray then follow up with the gel activator] then cover the head with hot steaming towels or a heating cap.  Wait two or three minutes then style as desired.

What, pray tell, is a "hot oil curl acitvator" other than imaginary à mon avis?


----------



## maxineshaw

Hmmm, the wording sounds bogus, but now that I think about it....


----------



## maxineshaw

This post serves no purpose other than to hit the 500 mark.  I  LHCF


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hello everyone!! I have been juicing daily since i had my sister cornrow my hair a few days ago....i think im gonna have her redo them prolly next week.

Whats new??


----------



## My Friend

naturalmanenyc said:


> I want to try this but I cannot get past the jheri curl smell of my S-Curl.
> 
> Any of these products not smell so 1980's? lol lol


 

Have you thought about adding EO's to your juice? Unlike the 80's there are tons of juices to choose from   I'm sure you can find one that you like the smell of.


----------



## Coil Tresses

I'm back on the juice.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

so I juiced today and added my WOC to my ends again.. I love that my ends are curlier "& it had a little more hold than with the HS 14N1 alone but its really greasey.. I have to 1 for extra dry hair so im guessing that's why "& im almost out so I'll be shoppin for a juicy gel soon =) im excited


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> so I juiced today and added my WOC to my ends again.. I love that my ends are curlier "& it had a little more hold than with the HS 14N1 alone but its really greasey.. I have to 1 for extra dry hair so im guessing that's why "& im almost out so I'll be shoppin for a juicy gel soon =) im excited


 

The Long Aid Gel has been getting rave reviews


----------



## Firstborn2

SmilingElephant said:


> Hello everyone!! I have been juicing daily since i had my sister cornrow my hair a few days ago....i think im gonna have her redo them prolly next week.
> 
> Whats new??


 
 SmilingE is back, we missed you sis, glad everything is good in Juiceville. I had you on the Milk Carton list, now I can take you off


----------



## Butterfly08

TheNewFine said:


> _*"Awe that sucks, are you going to continue to use it or move on to something else?"*_
> 
> I'm sticking with Lustrasilk Right On! That's my fav!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And CFCG is a close, close second!


 
I have this one and am very underwhelmed.  My s-curl is almost gone and I doubt I'll be repurchasing either. Instead I will get some glycerine and make my own mix. 



MondoDismo said:


> This post serves no purpose other than to hit the 500 mark. I  LHCF


 Haha. I am crazy, I was just thinking today which thread I will grace with my 10,000th post. I know, I have a long way to go.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@MyFriend.. ikn0w.. I wonder they had little jars like eco styler that are like $1.50


----------



## Firstborn2

Coil Tresses said:


> I'm back on the juice.


 
 Keep it juicay...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> SmilingE is back, we missed you sis, glad everything is good in Juiceville. I had you on the Milk Carton list, now I can take you off



Speaking of that milk carton  list...where is the new one for this week? lol lets see...havent heard from Ohso in a min


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> The Long Aid Gel has been getting rave reviews


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Hello everyone!! I have been juicing daily since i had my sister cornrow my hair a few days ago....i* think im gonna have her redo them prolly next week.*
> 
> Whats new??



MmmmHmmmm I know you can't wait to use that Vanilla silk...followed by the Mocha madness...and you know this...


----------



## afrikurl

I took down a few of my princess' braids. I did them a week and ahalf ago.  Been juicing regularly. Her hair is heavely soft. My goal for her is to be waist length by 4.  She's gonna be 2 in 3 weeks.  The back of her hair stretches to her shoulder blades now. The juice is gonna have her hair to her caboose! *in kindergarten- ha!*


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Speaking of that milk carton  list...where is the new one for this week? lol lets see...havent heard from Ohso in a min


 
Juiceheads, that's on the list keep showing back up so I have to keep adjusting it,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> MmmmHmmmm I know you can't wait to use that Vanilla silk...followed by the Mocha madness...and you know this...


 
Ok is this an inside juice joke cuz um yeah I'm lost


----------



## My Friend

afrikurl said:


> I took down a few of my princess' braids. I did them a week and ahalf ago. Been juicing regularly. Her hair is heavely soft. My goal for her is to be waist length by 4. She's gonna be 2 in 3 weeks. The back of her hair stretches to her shoulder blades now. The juice is gonna have her hair to her caboose! *in kindergarten- ha!*


 

We need pics of the princess


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok is this an inside juice joke cuz um yeah I'm lost



 Yeah I was referring to the Organix conditioners...they sound scrumptious

Check em out...

http://www.organixhair.com/mocha.asp


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I took down a few of my princess' braids. I did them a week and ahalf ago.  Been juicing regularly. Her hair is heavely soft. *My goal for her is to be waist length by 4.*  She's gonna be 2 in 3 weeks.  The back of her hair stretches to her shoulder blades now. The juice is gonna have her hair to her caboose! *in kindergarten- ha!*



Note how she said "*My*" goal....


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh wow, I've seen this product in Target and walk right past it. It does sound yummy.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh wow, I've seen this product in Target and walk right past it. I does sound yummy.



Yup. Hmmm I thought you were afraid of cats...there is one in your siggy son..

Did you juicy today? I see you are having an affair with Long Aid and S-curl...who is gonna win? Long Aid could smother S-curl but then again S-curl could drown Long-aid... Yeah i know i know...my finger slipped again.


----------



## afrikurl

Well as custodian of her hair, her length and health are up to *me*.  Hence the goals are *mine*. It will take me a lot longer to get my hair there cause I'm grown but she's short so  WL is like  14 inches. Some body in this house should be swangin they hurr. I will work on getting some pics of her. I need to edit out her face cause she's so young.


----------



## Firstborn2

ATTENTION::ATTENTION Back by popular demand The Milk Carton  List #2. Have you seen'em cuz we sho haven't.

01. *LovinLocks*~  2 fa 1 Moma & daugther M.I.A.   
1b. *OhsoOthentik*~ this may be a juice crime.
02. *MyAngelEyez~C~U*~ Don't leave da juice and da juice won't leave   
     you. 
03.*CandiedLipGloss*~ Take a deep breath and dial 1-800-Da-Juice 
     we are here for you girl 
04. *SO1913*~ I'm not going to give you to many more juice warnings, 
     Holla if ya still juicay...
05. *Babydollhair*~  Have you had your juice today?


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Well as custodian of her hair, her length and health are up to *me*. Hence the goals are *mine*. It will take me a lot longer to get my hair there cause I'm grown but she's short so WL is like 14 inches. Some body in this house should be swangin they hurr. I will work on getting some pics of her. I need to edit out her face cause she's so young.


 

girl you are killing me, I love the siggy, reppin the juice girl


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yup. Hmmm I thought you were afraid of cats...there is one in your siggy son..
> 
> Did you juicy today? I see you are having an affair with Long Aid and S-curl...who is gonna win? Long Aid could smother S-curl but then again S-curl could drown Long-aid... Yeah i know i know...my finger slipped again.


 
That one is a cartoon, I don't like real life kittys


----------



## cutenss

Still juicing twice a day with CFCG, still


----------



## Firstborn2

Cutenss I saw the pix you posted in the in other juice thread, girl your hair is gorgeous . That's two snaps and a juice bottle


----------



## cutenss

Firstborn2 said:


> Cutenss I saw the pix you posted in the in other juice thread, girl your hair is gorgeous . That's two snaps and a juice bottle


 
Thanks Firstborn2   I don't care what NOBODY says, the juice is the bizzness.  It is the love of my hair's life.  Just told my mom that she needs to start on the "juice" too.   And she is going too.  YEAH BOY


----------



## Firstborn2

I know that's right, my hair is loving this stuff and as long as it agrees with it, I will continue to be juiced up.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Well as custodian of her hair, her length and health are up to *me*.  Hence the goals are *mine*. It will take me a lot longer to get my hair there cause I'm grown but she's short so  WL is like  14 inches. Some body in this house should be swangin they hurr. I will work on getting some pics of her. I need to edit out her face cause she's so young.



lol okay mama afrikurl, swang that hurr 

yes plz do I would  to see the pics!


----------



## EMJazzy

I DC'd my hair with yes to carrots mud mask...left some in as a leave in then applied CFCG on top and smoothed some curl activator gel on my edges then bunned it up.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Juicey today am tired need a day off but once I think about my Juicey I get the strength I need. Thanks Juicers.


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Hi all  I'm still juicing. EVERYDAY. I even wall my hair in a ball or wrapped ponytail because I'm juicing. I even "feel" like my hair is getting longer. Not because the "juice" makes it grow but it's helping with retention. 

Soon I will do a length check in maybe mid-May. I am so forward to seeing how my hair will look in June


----------



## Sapphire_chic

with reluctance, I have to pull out of this challange. I dont think glycerin agrees with  my hair or maybe it is the weather, my hair will be moisturised when I first juice and feeling good.....then dry...like bone...like i'm not used to my hair feeling that dry.

Good luck everyone else though!!! i'm gonna miss saying 'juice' so much


----------



## krissyprissy

Still juicing I purchased some CFCG to rotate with my SC. I'm really liking this challenge because my ends stay moist in my pin up and there is barely any hair in the sink and on the floor now.


----------



## Michelle Obama fan

Still juicing strong! I've got this thing down to science and my hair is looking better each day. I'm going to remember to take some pics and post them soon.


----------



## My Friend

Michelle Obama fan said:


> Still juicing strong! I've got this thing down to science and my hair is looking better each day. I'm going to remember to take some pics and post them soon.


 

 I'm glad your lovin the juice


----------



## My Friend

krissyprissy said:


> Still juicing I purchased some CFCG to rotate with my SC. I'm really liking this challenge because my ends stay moist in my pin up and there is barely any hair in the sink and on the floor now.


 


  Keep Jucin!


----------



## My Friend

AvaSpeaks said:


> Hi all  I'm still juicing. EVERYDAY. I even wall my hair in a ball or wrapped ponytail because I'm juicing. I even "feel" like my hair is getting longer. Not because the "juice" makes it grow but it's helping with retention.
> 
> Soon I will do a length check in maybe mid-May. I am so forward to seeing how my hair will look in June


 

 Ava has spoken........The Juice has her retention on point!


----------



## My Friend

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Juicey today am tired need a day off but once I think about my Juicey I get the strength I need. Thanks Juicers.


 

MsPlatinumbsf....Msplatinumbsf......Use the juice.......


----------



## Firstborn2

Sapphire_chic said:


> with reluctance, I have to pull out of this challange. I dont think glycerin agrees with my hair or maybe it is the weather, my hair will be moisturised when I first juice and feeling good.....then dry...like bone...like i'm not used to my hair feeling that dry.
> 
> Good luck everyone else though!!! i'm gonna miss saying 'juice' so much


 
Awe hate to hear this, which product are you using? My hair felt like that with CFCG and I switched to S-Curl, I also like Long Air Gel.


----------



## Firstborn2

AvaSpeaks said:


> Hi all  I'm still juicing. EVERYDAY. I even wall my hair in a ball or wrapped ponytail because I'm juicing. I even "feel" like my hair is getting longer. Not because the "juice" makes it grow but it's helping with retention.
> 
> Soon I will do a length check in maybe mid-May. I am so forward to seeing how my hair will look in June


 
 Avespeaks is that you? Yay we are glad you checked in. And even more pleased that you are having success with it, Go Juice


----------



## fitnessmommy

I am unofficially following the challenge and VERY surprised at how moisturized my hair feels. I started spritzing with Wave Nouveau but couldn't keep it up because I didn't like the smell. Now, I am using Care Free Gold and WOW... my hair looks so moisturized and healthy. I think this will take the place of my Giovanni Direct as a moisturizer....


----------



## My Friend

fitnessmommy said:


> I am unofficially following the challenge and VERY surprised at how moisturized my hair feels. I started spritzing with Wave Nouveau but couldn't keep it up because I didn't like the smell. Now, I am using Care Free Gold and WOW... my hair looks so moisturized and healthy. I think this will take the place of my Giovanni Direct as a moisturizer....


 

 Fitnessmommy, you can still join us  I also started using CFCG and I love it too


----------



## JuiceMobsta

I found lots of juices online... Juices galore! 

http://www.blackhairspray.com/curl-wave-care-s/56.htm?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=56&show=280&page=1


----------



## Firstborn2

They have $0.99 gel, wow. LOL I see your Blue Magic makes the juice too..lol are you going to try it? I want to try to long aid g spray....This is a juicers dream site,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

OT:: sorry the pic is so big, but I noticed that word Chemical Rearrager, is that another term for relaxer?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> They have $0.99 gel, wow. LOL I see your Blue Magic makes the juice too..lol are you going to try it? *I want to try to long aid g spray....This is a juicers dream site,lol*



Nah I dont think I'm gonna try it since I never see it anywhere...

Oh nooooo I didnt want Firstbizzle to see the site! I know how you  mail order and are addicted to it... Imma find the Skala products and post that on here too...did I just say that? Sure did...off to do more searches


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> OT:: sorry the pic is so big, but I noticed that word Chemical Rearrager, is that another term for relaxer?



Lol it's another word for curly perm.."jheri curl". I see that one is in the super strength...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz you know you aint right for that! 

is it bad that I wanna try every juice in America? My life has been so tramatizing today guys! my battery died so I had to jump my car "& the cables caught fire.. so I had to buy a new one bec I burnt it ($55) and now my radio won't work.. not to mention the other 475,293 things that are wrong with "The G-Ride" so imma go juice hunting.. spending always makes me feel better.. eventho I'z br0ke L0L.. im abt to juice now


----------



## RockCreak

Firstborn2 said:


> OT:: sorry the pic is so big, but I noticed that word Chemical Rearrager, is that another term for relaxer?


 

.... see on the jar where it states less "thio" odor.  That's short for thioglycolate.  That's the chemical that breaks down the hair before you curl it.  It's used in Jherri Curls, WN and Wyt ppl perms.  The hair is actually straightened before its curled!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Nah I dont think I'm gonna try it since I never see it anywhere...
> 
> Oh nooooo I didnt want Firstbizzle to see the site! I know how you  mail order and are addicted to it... *Imma find the Skala products and post that on here too*...did I just say that? Sure did...off to do more searches


 
Chelz I believe, you have some serious skills when it comes to finding things online.


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz you know you aint right for that!
> 
> is it bad that I wanna try every juice in America? My life has been so tramatizing today guys! my battery died so I had to jump my car "& the cables caught fire.. so I had to buy a new one bec I burnt it ($55) and now my radio won't work.. not to mention the other 475,293 things that are wrong with "The G-Ride" so imma go juice hunting.. spending always makes me feel better.. eventho I'z br0ke L0L.. im abt to juice now


 
Aweee :blowkiss: It'll be okay Keciia, Juice and be happy


----------



## Firstborn2

Why don't they just call it a Jheri Curl instead of a chemical rearranger.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Thanks FB. I d0 feel better =) 

I think we should extend the challege. what ya'll think?


----------



## Firstborn2

@Keciia that sounds good to me, I was going to continue using it after the challenge anyway. We should at least take it to the end of the year. :reddancer::reddancer:Juicing all the way to BSL


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I believe, you have some serious skills when it comes to finding things online.



Here's a little Skala tease for you Firstbizzle...
http://www.miamiworld.ae/products/chocolate.htm 
http://www.pak-super.com/brand/Skala
http://thebeautypot.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=80

Mwhahahahha now back to tha juice!! Omg Joico has a juice!!!





http://www.amazon.com/Joico-Curl-Activator-5-1-oz/dp/B000O2R3SG

Hmmmmm amazon is juicy...
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...y&field-keywords=curl+activator&sprefix=curl+


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Thanks FB. I d0 feel better =)
> 
> I think we should extend the challege. what ya'll think?


 

    I  Think Adora will.


----------



## Evo-ny

Still juicing from Jamaica! Got my hair cornrowed and I added water to my S-Curl to make it penetrate better, but it didn't seem to moisturize as good as it did undiluted. So I'm using it straight up now ;D


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Here's a little Skala tease for you Firstbizzle...
> http://www.miamiworld.ae/products/chocolate.htm
> http://www.pak-super.com/brand/Skala
> http://thebeautypot.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=80
> 
> http://


 
Um Chelz . From Pak.com it will cost me $30 for S/H


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Still juicing from Jamaica! Got my hair cornrowed and I added water to my S-Curl to make it penetrate better, but it didn't seem to moisturize as good as it did undiluted. So I'm using it straight up now ;D


 

I wanna jucie from Jamaica. What city are you in?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Um Chelz . From Pak.com it will cost me $30 for S/H



Ummm dont slap me with the fish!  Or I'm callin the popo's. 

Lol I knew you musta been lurking since you took a little while to reply...

You still gonna order, I know..:skitzo:


----------



## Firstborn2

You know what, I would be willing to try this I love Joico products. I don't even need a review


----------



## ladysaraii

So i tried the CFC Gold.  I don't think my hair likes it at all


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ummm dont slap me with the fish!  Or I'm callin the popo's.
> 
> Lol I knew you musta been lurking since you took a little while to reply...
> 
> You still gonna order, I know..:skitzo:


 
Gril as bad as I want to try it, I refuse to spend $30 s/h when the products only added up to $8, Not going to happen. LOL, I'm at work, so I have the screen up but I can't always reply immediately.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ladysaraii said:


> So i tried the CFC Gold.  I don't think my hair likes it at all



I'm sorry, how were you using it? Maybe you just need to try another juice, there are a ton of different ones out there. I'd say S-curl is your next bet...with a lil long aid gel on the side. That's a good combo. Ask FirstBorn for reviews.


----------



## Firstborn2

ladysaraii said:


> So i tried the CFC Gold. I don't think my hair likes it at all


 
Girl it's ok,  my hair didn't respond well to it either. Have you consider trying a different brand or making your own?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Gril as bad as I want to try it, I refuse to spend $30 s/h when the products only added up to $8, Not going to happen. LOL, I'm at work, so I have the screen up but I can't always reply immediately.



Lol oh my bad, I forgot you live in a whole nother hemisphere!! 
Okay okay I will search for you and find some more sites...which products were you getting?


----------



## Firstborn2

I love S-Curl just not the smell at first but I've gotten use to it, Long Aid Gel makes my hair feel moisturized without the wet feeling if that makes sense. I love them both. 

@Chelz why are you still holding a grudge Didn't I say I *tried *S-Curl Gel and liked it I have the right to juice without guilt .


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol oh my bad, I forgot you live in a whole nother hemisphere!!
> Okay okay I will search for you and find some more sites...which products were you getting?


 

I wanted to try the cocoa macadamia it sounds yummy or the ceramide g3, girl anything from that line....Amerika going around tempting me with her siggy.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> @Chelz why are you still holding a grudge Didn't I say I *tried *S-Curl Gel and liked it I have the right to juice without guilt .



Ummmm...I didnt say anything...I was talking about the S-curl no-drip that you use/used...see there I wasnt even talkin bout tha gel,but thanks for reminding me, I can feel that grudge coming back...

Girl I'm tired of looking for this Skala mess, just go to Big Lots alreadyyyyy... like on your way home


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I wanted to try the cocoa macadamia it sounds yummy or the ceramide g3, girl anything from that line....*Amerika going around tempting me with her siggy*.



Tell her to send you some bottles...sharing is caring....come on son! Where she get hers from? Big Lots? Well imma need you to mosey yourself on over to that store as I said before. oke: Now!


----------



## ladysaraii

Chelz said:


> I'm sorry, how were you using it? Maybe you just need to try another juice, there are a ton of different ones out there. I'd say S-curl is your next bet...with a lil long aid gel on the side. That's a good combo. Ask FirstBorn for reviews.


 
I was just trying it straight.  i dont know if putting it in conditioner or water would help.  I have tried S-Curl and it's ok (depends on the day)



Firstborn2 said:


> Girl it's ok, my hair didn't respond well to it either. Have you consider trying a different brand or manying your own?


 
I do make my own AVJ/water/glycerine mix that usually works, so I may have to stick with that.  I will also try s-curl with water and see what that does.

That bottle was calling me   I was too excited to try it!

Thanks for the advice ladies!


----------



## Evo-ny

My Friend said:


> I wanna jucie from Jamaica. What city are you in?



Port Antonio, it's a pretty quiet place!


----------



## My Friend

ladysaraii said:


> I was just trying it straight. i dont know if putting it in conditioner or water would help. I have tried S-Curl and it's ok (depends on the day)
> 
> 
> 
> I do make my own AVJ/water/*glycerine* mix that usually works, so I may have to stick with that. I will also try s-curl with water and see what that does.
> 
> That bottle was calling me  I was too excited to try it!
> 
> Thanks for the advice ladies!


 

Great! Your still in the challenge. Keep jucin


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Port Antonio, it's a pretty quiet place!


 

I can feel the warm water on my feet, the warm breeze on my skin, the jerk chicken eveywhere, the fresh fruit, the people.....aww enjoy.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

s0 I had to drive to the hood where they do the most good in search of a juicy gel.. I found and purchased Blue Magic  it smells great and it was 1 of the cheapest.. its thick and the ingredients don't look half bad.. the other more expensive ones smelled like my great grandmother.. the lite care free curl was the WOSRT!! "& I thot abt getting some S-Curl but its such a distinct smell I couldn't do it.. the CFCG smelled pretty nice tho but its not as cheap as my HS 14N1 "& im on a serious budget.. I also got Bronner Bros. Growth Oil.. looks good I'll post ingredients later.. "& I got Cantu Shea butter leave in for my BoBraz install.. I hear it works wonders for the hair.. but I will be juicin underneath..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I can feel the warm water on my feet, the warm breeze on my skin, *the jerk chicken eveywhere, the fresh fruit,* the people.....aww enjoy.



  

Okay now I'm powerfully hungry after that statement.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> s0 I had to drive to the hood where they do the most good *in search of a juicy gel.. I found and purchased Blue Magic*  it smells great and it was 1 of the cheapest.. its thick and the ingredients don't look half bad.. the other more expensive ones smelled like my great grandmother.. the lite care free curl was the WOSRT!! "& I thot abt getting some S-Curl but its such a distinct smell I couldn't do it.. the CFCG smelled pretty nice tho but its not as cheap as my HS 14N1 "& im on a serious budget.. I also got Bronner Bros. Growth Oil.. looks good I'll post ingredients later.. "& I got Cantu Shea butter leave in for my BoBraz install.. I hear it works wonders for the hair.. but I will be juicin underneath..



 @ tha hood...them low prices!

Girl you gotta give us the 4-1-1 on that Blue Magic! This one right?? I found a review on youtube just now, checks it out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8QhuIgNcEg


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> s0 I had to drive to the hood where they do the most good in search of a juicy gel.. I found and purchased Blue Magic  it smells great and it was 1 of the cheapest.. its thick and the ingredients don't look half bad.. the other more expensive ones smelled like my great grandmother.. the lite care free curl was the WOSRT!! "& I thot abt getting some S-Curl but its such a distinct smell I couldn't do it.. the CFCG smelled pretty nice tho but its not as cheap as my HS 14N1 "& im on a serious budget.. I also got Bronner Bros. Growth Oil.. looks good I'll post ingredients later.. "& *I got Cantu Shea butter leave in for my BoBraz* *install..* I hear it works wonders for the hair.. but I will be juicin underneath..


 
CSB is good to use on installs?


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Okay now I'm powerfully hungry after that statement.


 

Good Evening Ms. Chelz, You all good? Whatcha having for dinner?


----------



## Americka

Firstborn2 said:


> I wanted to try the cocoa macadamia it sounds yummy or the ceramide g3, girl anything from that line....Amerika going around tempting me with her siggy.





Chelz said:


> Tell her to send you some bottles...sharing is caring....come on son! Where she get hers from? Big Lots? Well imma need you to mosey yourself on over to that store as I said before. oke: Now!



Hi Ms Chelz! 

I told Miss "Thang" I could send her a bottle of conditioner and leave in.  She is more than welcome to join the other *"dark" *side.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Good Evening Ms. Chelz, You all good? Whatcha having for dinner?



Heyyy My Friend, I just grabbed some frozen TGIF hotwings and warmed them up  I couldnt find any jerk wings...

What you up to? Hows life with the new juice? CFCG is tha bomb like tick,tick


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Heyyy My Friend, I just grabbed some frozen TGIF hotwings and warmed them up  I couldnt find any jerk wings...
> 
> What you up to? Hows life with the new juice? CFCG is tha bomb like tick,tick


 

Hotwings sound yummy  I need to lose a pound or 20 so...salad it is.

I like the new juice because it's thicker and leaves my hair moist for a few days. I live in a dry climate so I think thick is better  I also have the Long Aid Gel, I will use that next after I finish the CFCG. What else should I out on my 'To try' list?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Americka said:


> Hi Ms Chelz!
> 
> I told Miss "Thang" *I could send her a bottle of conditioner and leave in*.  She is more than welcome to join the other *"dark" *side.



Heyyyyy Mz. Americka!!!


 Uhhhhhh...can I join the other dark side too?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ummmm...I didnt say anything...I was talking about the S-curl no-drip that you use/used...see there I wasnt even talkin bout tha gel,but thanks for reminding me, I can feel that grudge coming back...
> 
> Girl I'm tired of looking for this Skala mess, *just go to Big Lots alreadyyyyy... like on your way home*


 
Girl don't you think I've tried that, I didn't think it would be that hard. I've been stalking 5 big lots


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Hotwings sound yummy  I need to lose a pound or 20 so...salad it is.
> 
> I like the new juice because it's thicker and leaves my hair moist for a few days. I live in a dry climate so I think thick is better  I also have the Long Aid Gel, I will use that next after I finish the CFCG. What else should I out on my 'To try' list?



I wish I had some salad to go with this chicken

[email protected] a pound or 20 so.... lol

Hmmmm you could try one of the other gels...blue magic, s-curl, CFC lite, fantasia ic, *ampro pro styl brown gel*...oops my bad my finger slipped, dont get the ampro,ever Did you ever try that avocado treatment?


----------



## Americka

Chelz said:


> Heyyyyy Mz. Americka!!!
> 
> 
> Uhhhhhh...can I join the other dark side too?



LMAO!!! If you don't mind trying out the Aloe Vera con and leave in, then send me a pm!


----------



## Firstborn2

Americka said:


> Hi Ms Chelz!
> 
> I told Miss "Thang" I could send her a bottle of conditioner and leave in.  She is more than welcome to join the other *"dark" *side.


 
Well dang you didn't have to put me on blast but yes, I have a juicers confession. *Ms Skala aka Ms Americka* herself did offer to send me a bottle of her Holy Grail and I was being stubborn I thought that I would be able to mail order but I'm not having any luck and I'm weak...SKalaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> I wish I had some salad to go with this chicken
> 
> [email protected] a pound or 20 so.... lol
> 
> Hmmmm you could try one of the other gels...blue magic, s-curl, CFC lite, fantasia ic, *ampro pro styl brown gel*...oops my bad my finger slipped, dont get the ampro,ever *Did you ever try that avocado treatment?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I have an install. I'll try it once I remove it. I want to be sure I can rinse it all out.


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2

you are killing me with Skaaalaaaaaaaa  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpjsoC1F74o

Hope you find it soon


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl don't you think I've tried that, I didn't think it would be that hard. I've been stalking 5 big lots



 well go stalk 5 more!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> well go stalk 5 more!!!


 
>>>>>>>uUm no


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Americka said:


> LMAO!!! If you don't mind trying out the Aloe Vera con and leave in, then send me a pm!



 But whats the catch?


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Firstborn2
> 
> you are killing me with Skaaalaaaaaaaa
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpjsoC1F74o
> 
> Hope you find it soon


 

That is hilarious I can't breathe


ETA:: I went back and watched it again, it's so funny that's how I feel,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> >>>>>>>uUm no



Ummmm wrong answer! Say yes to big lots.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ummmm wrong answer! Say yes to big lots.


 

Chelz tha't why I was trying to  locate it online, girl I don't have the energy to go on a wild goose chase, I've been looking since Jan.


----------



## Americka

Chelz said:


> But whats the catch?



No catch! You send me the address where you want me to mail it and I mail it! That's it!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Americka said:


> No catch! You send me the address where you want me to mail it and I mail it! That's it!



Oh em gee! My jaw just dropped...thanks tha lawd, free products. Imma bout to pass out with excitement, lemme drink some water, knees just a wobblin. Girl you a life saver, go save FirstBizzle before she blows up lookin for it


----------



## Americka

Firstborn2 said:


> Well dang you didn't have to put me on blast but yes, I have a juicers confession. *Ms Skala aka Ms Americka* herself did offer to send me a bottle of her Holy Grail and I was being stubborn I thought that I would be able to mail order but I'm not having any luck and I'm weak...SKalaaaaaaaaaaa



LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO @ the underlined! I go that hard for Skala?! Dang!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz tha't why I was trying to  locate it online, girl I don't have the energy to go on a wild goose chase, I've been looking since Jan.



Imma look for it in NC whenever I go down there...probably wont find it either. See yall got me on this juice and now the skala...I cant complain though. That chocolate kind looked yummy...

Ok we have officially hijacked the thread with skala, *now back to tha JUICE!!!!!*


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Oh em gee! My jaw just dropped...thanks tha lawd, free products. Imma bout to pass out with excitement, lemme drink some water, knees just a wobblin. *Girl you a life saver, go save FirstBizzle before she blows up lookin for it *


 

Girl she got me, *Thank you so much Ms Americka* for sharing your stash with me. You are so kind and I appreciate it Im getting my Skala ya'll. The Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Candygirl

Chelz said:


> Imma look for it in NC whenever I go down there...probably wont find it either. See yall got me on this juice and now the skala...I cant complain though. That chocolate kind looked yummy...
> 
> Ok we have officially hijacked the thread with skala, *now back to tha JUICE!!!!!*



Skala and The Juice are a marriage made in heaven..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Candygirl said:


> Skala and The Juice are a marriage made in heaven..



You juice and skala at the same time? :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


----------



## Firstborn2

Candygirl said:


> Skala and The Juice are a marriage made in heaven..


 
OK I'm nosey which one are you using?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> OK I'm nosey which one are you using?



I think she buys them all cause I just saw where she posted in the skala threads...so is skala like the brazilian version of suave/v05/garnier/herbal essences? Like its the regular drugstore brand in Brazil? 

Cant wait to try it out with my CFCG... Are you getting the aloe vera kind FirstBizzle?


----------



## Janet'

Just juiced...Good night, ladies!!!


----------



## soulfusion

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl don't you think I've tried that, I didn't think it would be that hard. I've been stalking 5 big lots



What is wrong with your Big Lots???  I went in one this morning just "browsing" and found a bunch of Skala (that I DO not need, but I couldn't help it ... it was just a buck ). I was DEAD WRONG for buying all that stuff. erplexed  Ridiculous!

Check your PM ...


----------



## maxineshaw

Juiced today with World of Curls gel activator.  Hair is quite smooth.  About to tie up my hair for bed with s-curl.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> What is wrong with your Big Lots???  I went in one this morning just "browsing" and found a bunch of Skala (*that I DO not need, but I couldn't help it *... it was just a buck ). *I was DEAD WRONG for buying all that stuff.* erplexed  Ridiculous!
> 
> Check your PM ...



How many did you get? :eyebrows2 Sharing is caring... Lemme stop, I'm about to be up on that dominican silicon mix too, if I ever see it. All for the  of LHCF


----------



## soulfusion

^^^ Girl, so much that I hid my purchase in the closet cuz I was shame.  But they were only a dooolllllllarrrrr ... I couldn't help it.  I sent FB a PM before I saw that Amerika is sending her some.  I only have the fruit cocktail masque, the Ceramide C3 Condish and leave in. PM me if you need to ..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> ^^^ Girl, so much that I hid my purchase in the closet cuz I was shame.  But they were only a dooolllllllarrrrr ... I couldn't help it.  I sent FB a PM before I saw that Amerika is sending her some.  I only have the fruit cocktail masque, the Ceramide C3 Condish and leave in. PM me if you need to ..



So you bought out the whole store! 
I heard the ceramide kind is good. :scratchch

Anyway, how is your juicing going lately?


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

I'm sorry what is Skala???? I live down the street from a Big Lots and I'd like to give it a try. I'm using CFCG right now but I like to mix it up sometimes. Thanks.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

2sweetnsugarland said:


> I'm sorry what is Skala???? I live down the street from a Big Lots and I'd like to give it a try. I'm using CFCG right now but I like to mix it up sometimes. Thanks.



It's a cheapie brazilian line of hair products that alot of people rave about on this forum...if you look in the forum there should be several threads on it...

http://www.miamiworld.ae/products/sheabutter.htm


----------



## song_of_serenity

Still jucing with my twisted hair. So much easier with no manipulation!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl she got me, *Thank you so much Ms Americka* for sharing your stash with me. You are so kind and I appreciate it Im getting my Skala ya'll. The Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Watch this!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUEafWgCLuY

...Skala, Beauty from Brasil...


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> MmmmHmmmm I know you can't wait to use that Vanilla silk...followed by the Mocha madness...and you know this...




And you KNOW this!!!!

And what is this milk carton nonsense??? Ya'll beter have me on my good side on my good DAY!!!

Naw..jus playin...what goes on in hyunh?!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Where in the world is my homie Adora-squared?!?! Like fa real??


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay so ya'l wanna jus leave me alone now..? Am i back on threadkiller mode or somethin??


Oh Cheeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllzzz!! Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrstbooooorrrrnnnn!!! Where arrrrrrrrre yooooouuuuuuuuuuuu?????!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Hey SmilingE, I'm back , I had to get the family situated


----------



## SmilingElephant

Okay...i feel better....i was startin to feel all alone in the world of JUICE!!! lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Janet' said:


> Just juiced...Good night, ladies!!!


 
Hey Ms Janet, Nite nite , sweet dreams and juice


----------



## SmilingElephant

well ya'll i think im bout to hit the hay and juice in the mornink! (yes...mornink!)


----------



## Firstborn2

SmilingElephant said:


> well ya'll i think im bout to hit the hay and juice in the mornink! (yes...mornink!)


 
SmilingE, nitey nite...stay juicayyyyy


----------



## Firstborn2

soulfusion said:


> What is wrong with your Big Lots??? I went in one this morning just "browsing" and found a bunch of Skala (that I DO not need, but I couldn't help it ... it was just a buck ). I was DEAD WRONG for buying all that stuff. erplexed Ridiculous!
> 
> Check your PM ...


 
deleted.........


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Soulfusionthank you sis. You and Americka are amazing....



 Cosigning...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Watch this!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jUEafWgCLuY
> 
> ...Skala, Beauty from Brasil...


 
Ok was one of the girls preggy moving her hips like that


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz I can't do it girl Your siggy is killing meeverytime I see your post, it cracks me up I love this thread you ladies keep me laughing...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok was one of the girls preggy moving her hips like that



Girl I was just about to ask if you had watched that, afterall, I posted it for you,...and I dont think u gave me an update on the soaps, you told me everything BUT what I asked for!!

Where is Adora, I miss her. Well it is the end of the school year... Starting to hear the crickets again..


----------



## Firstborn2

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay...i feel better....i was startin to feel all alone in the world of JUICE!!! lol


 
Smiling E you are never alone in this thread, there are hundred of juicers in here, oh wait...some of them are M.I.Abut that's ok long as they keep that juice on top of their head it's all good


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so ya'l wanna jus leave me alone now..? Am i back on threadkiller mode or somethin??
> 
> 
> Oh *Cheeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllzzz*!! Fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiirrrrrrstbooooorrrrnnnn!!! Where arrrrrrrrre yooooouuuuuuuuuuuu?????!!!!



Sorry Smilin' E, I was ermmmm distracted... Nighty night!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Smiling E you are never alone in this thread, there are hundred of juicers in here, oh wait...*some* of them are M.I.Abut that's ok long as they keep that juice on top of their head it's all good



That would be an understatement...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl I was just about to ask if you had watched that, afterall, I posted it for you,...and I dont think u gave me an update on the soaps, you told me everything BUT what I asked for!!
> 
> Where is Adora, I miss her. Well it is the end of the school year... Starting to hear the crickets again..


 

She will be back soon, school will be out soon, I spoke to her today.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Sorry Smilin' E, I was ermmmm distracted... Nighty night!


 
Um spill it, what has you distracted???


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Smiling E you are never alone in this thread, there are hundred of juicers in here, oh wait...some of them are M.I.Abut that's ok long *as they keep that juice on top of their head* it's all good



Wow I totally missed that one, Come on son. You know I think this is the most times that I have typed the word juice or juicey or juicin...




Firstborn2 said:


> Um spill it, what has you distracted???



Ummm...just talking to my grandma...mmmmhmmm :eyebrows2


----------



## Firstborn2

Ohh wait, I got a lil distracted today  with all of the Skala talk, I forgot to tell you guys it was extremely windy today, so while at work, I applied more s-curl followed by the L.A.G., now I know what you ladies are thinking, aren't you in a building, um yes and no, our facility is hugh so I have to use a golf cart to get around and I don't care if the  golf cart actually goes 1mile per hour the wind is still blowing I digress, the s-curl no drip followed by the l.a.g. kept my hair super moisturized today, I'm talking Juicay!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ohh wait, I got a lil distracted today  with all of the Skala talk, I forgot to tell you guys it was extremely windy today, so while at work, I applied more s-curl followed by the L.A.G., now I know what you ladies are thinking, aren't you in a building, um yes and no, our facility is hugh so *I have to use a golf cart to get around* and I don't care if the  golf cart actually goes 1mile per hour the wind is still blowing I digress, the s-curl no drip followed by the l.a.g. kept my hair super moisturized today, I'm talking Juicay!!!



Bwahahahah I have GOT to find a gif for that one! Be right back.


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh Chelz, to the soap question. I told you that I love the seaweed soap. I used it for about 4 or 5 days before I introduced it to the family which was sunday morning. At brunch on sunday my stepdaughter say, mommy I think the soap cut me, that's all SO needed to hear, he made a big production out of me always forcing stuff on him and the kids against their will, . I love the soap, but I may put them back on the hemp and lavender soap which I like and they didn't . 

I'm in love with the African Black Soap, I use that stricly on my face. Naw I didn't let my family use that, they are to combative.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh Chelz, to the soap question. I told you that I love the seaweed soap. I used it for about 4 or 5 days before I introduced it to the family which was sunday morning. At brunch on sunday my stepdaughter say, mommy I think the soap cut me, that's all SO needed to hear, he made a big production out of me always forcing stuff on him and the kids against their will, . I love the soap, but I may put them back on the hemp and lavender soap which I like and they didn't .
> 
> I'm in love with the African Black Soap, I use that stricly on my face. Naw I didn't let my family use that, they are to combative.



Yeah they would say that it burned...so when you got it was it a big chunk and you just break off pieces??

And as for the golf cart gif...I couldnt find one, just a stupid hummer golf cart







*It's Juicayyyy, It's juicayyyyyy*


----------



## Firstborn2

Yeah the soap i think it's like 12 or 14oz and I cut off a lil piece and use it. 

The golf cart, girl if we had golf carts that look like that, nobody would be in their cubicle,lol... We have the regular generic carts or the 3 wheel bicycles with a basket attached to the back for our work and laptops  but I refuse to ride a bicycle around the facility....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah the soap i think it's like 12 or 14oz and I cut off a lil piece and use it.
> 
> The golf cart, girl if we had golf carts that look like that, nobody would be in their cubicle,lol... We have the regular generic carts or the *3 wheel bicycles* with a basket attached to the back for our work and laptops  but I refuse to ride a bicycle around the facility....



Lol, nooooo... 3 wheel *Tricycles*...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol, nooooo... 3 wheel *Tricycles*...


 

Um Chelz I didn't want to say Tricycle it sounds so Juvenile That's why I stated it was a bicycle with 3 wheels and a basket in the back hoping it sound a lil better.  Let me go juice messing about with you tonight...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Um Chelz I didn't want to say Tricycle it sounds so Juvenile That's why I stated it was a bicycle with 3 wheels and a basket in the back hoping it sound a lil better.  Let me go juice messing about with you tonight...



Yes go juice my dear...and wear a plastic baggy to bed so SO will give you the side eye...


----------



## Firstborn2

do you want my family to disown me, you know I'm on shakey grounds after the whole Seaweed soap fiasco


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> do you want my family to disown me, you know I'm on shakey grounds after the whole Seaweed soap fiasco



Ahaha I dont see the big deal...hide the plastic baggy under a silk bonnet and youre good......as long as your head doesnt touch the pillow!  Crinkle...crinkle...then SO says in his dream...I know thats not a plastic bag on yo head...

Tell me why the last 2 pages were just us? I cant bear these crickets much longer!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz I just spotted one of the juicers who is on the Milk Carton #2 List in the MJ forum *CandyLipGloss* I'm outing you, get ya activator out and get to juicing


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ahaha I dont see the big deal...hide the plastic baggy under a silk bonnet and youre good......as long as your head doesnt touch the pillow!  Crinkle...crinkle...then SO says in his dream...I know thats not a plastic bag on yo head...
> 
> Tell me why the last 2 pages were just us? I cant bear these crickets much longer!


 
He doesn't like the noise of the bag but he expect me to ignore his snoring


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I just spotted one of the juicers who is on the Milk Carton #2 List in the MJ forum *CandyLipGloss* I'm outing you, get ya activator out and get to juicing



Get her, GET HER!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> He doesn't like the noise of the bag but he expect me to ignore his snoring



You know if you rub some Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 juice on his chest while he sleeps it will get rid of the snoring, forreal it works wonders, it really is a miracle worker.


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^ You are cracking me up


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Juicey last night and did the full head baggy to sleep. I read thread 184 thru 185 and all I did was LOL with Chelz & Firstborn2 is like a mini Soap I enjoy it. My smoke break is LHCF since I do not smoke when is time for a break I read the LHCF threads which is good info for me.


----------



## CandiedLipgloss

Checking in ladies...so you can take me off the milk carton list now...lol

I've used up my whole bottle of CFC. I think I want to switch back to Worlds of curls. I could never go wrong with that. 

With CFC I felt like I had to add more oil when it dried out. But with WOC it's always oily and moisturized at the same time. 

Pic with WOC in dried hair: 






Pic with CFC in dried hair:


----------



## Firstborn2

Sorry CLG you forced our hand:mob:. I will take you off the missing list. BTW Your puff is Gorgeous Glad you are stilling juicing, we missed you.


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Juicey last night and did the full head baggy to sleep. I read thread 184 thru 185 and all I did was LOL with Chelz & Firstborn2 is like a mini Soap I enjoy it. My smoke break is LHCF since I do not smoke when is time for a break I read the LHCF threads which is good info for me.


 
Are you still doing the tea rinse or have you decided to try something else?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz yep that's the 1 !! I'll let ya'll kn0w..

@MyFriend.. yeah I heard its the best f0r the uber curly hair I got.. I used to use this but it built up pretty quickly


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> Are you still doing the tea rinse or have you decided to try something else?


 
I am still doing the tea rinse I even did a Garlic rinse. I order a cream that got great revues so I am waiting on that.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> Are you still doing the tea rinse or have you decided to try something else?


 
I order Alter Ego so patiently waiting on that.erplexed


----------



## naturalmanenyc

Wow, what a huge difference between World of Curls and CFCG.



CandiedLipgloss said:


> Checking in ladies...so you can take me off the milk carton list now...lol
> 
> I've used up my whole bottle of CFC. I think I want to switch back to Worlds of curls. I could never go wrong with that.
> 
> With CFC I felt like I had to add more oil when it dried out. But with WOC it's always oily and moisturized at the same time.
> 
> Pic with WOC in dried hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic with CFC in dried hair:


----------



## so1913

Ok ladies, checking in with an update.  Sometimes, the juice makes my hair feel reeeeallly good, but sometimes I finding it drying and that it gives my hair that crispy feeling some ladies have mentioned.  When I wear my hair "up" and right after working out, my hair feels great.  But if I wear my hair out loose, it gets that dry feeling before the end of the day.  I may consider trying a gel or maybe even World of Curls (if I can find it) since CandiedLipgloss  is mentioning a similar experience with CFCG before throwing in the towel.


----------



## AvaSpeaks

My Friend said:


> Ava has spoken........The Juice has her retention on point!


 
Yes it does have my rentention on point!!! I even think that it's helping my hair stay completely moisturized and I have even been able to brush my hair now. That was something I never would had done before the juicing  I just got tired of the twists so I am pushing for CBL-SL by end of May


----------



## fancypants007

so1913 said:


> Ok ladies, checking in with an update.  Sometimes, the juice makes my hair feel reeeeallly good, but sometimes I finding it drying and that it gives my hair that crispy feeling some ladies have mentioned.  When I wear my hair "up" and right after working out, my hair feels great.  But if I wear my hair out loose, it gets that dry feeling before the end of the day.  I may consider trying a gel or maybe even World of Curls (if I can find it) since CandiedLipgloss  is mentioning a similar experience with CFCG before throwing in the towel.



Could it be other products that you are using on your hair besides the CFCG? I ask that question because I found my hair drying when I used protein/moisture as a DC. I started last week doing just a moisturising conditioner (used Herbal Essences Hydralicious) and my hair was so soft. Then I just applied a light leave in (Rusk) and then applied the CFCG. I've noticed my hair after taking it down in the evening from wearing my bun, that my hair was soft, not dry like it use to be. I am going to continue to use the Herbal Essence conditioners (never used them before) and i'm only going to use a protein conditioner once a month. I'm also doing every other week a henna gloss which consists of henna and hello hydration conditioner. I will see how my hair responds. I don't know if this is what you're experiencing, but I've noticed a huge difference since I started using only moisturising conditioners and the CFCG. I also purchased the Hawaiian Silk Dry Look gel activator. I use this around my hairline only before i tie down with my scarf because when I used it throughout my hair I found it too heavy. I also have noticed that I'm seeing very few hair strands since using the CFCG.


----------



## indarican

I would love to join, is it too late??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

indarican said:


> I would love to join, is it too late??



No of course not, it's never too late to get your juice on!!!! 

 *Attention all juicers! We have a new juicer, Indarican! Welcome to the juice!! *
:creatures:bouncegre  :bouncegre  :creatures


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I order Alter Ego so patiently waiting on that.erplexed



You ordered the garlic deep conditioner? Thats on my "to try" list...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

so1913 said:


> Ok ladies, checking in with an update.  Sometimes, the juice makes my hair feel reeeeallly good, but sometimes I finding it drying and that it gives my hair that crispy feeling some ladies have mentioned.  When I wear my hair "up" and right after working out, my hair feels great.  But if I wear my hair out loose, it gets that dry feeling before the end of the day.  I may consider trying a gel or maybe even World of Curls (if I can find it) since CandiedLipgloss  is mentioning a similar experience with CFCG before throwing in the towel.



S-curl no drip and Long Aid gel in the green/clear jar are recommended by FirstBizzle . Maybe you just need to try a different juice. There are lots and lots of juices out there.


----------



## My Friend

indarican said:


> I would love to join, is it too late??


 

:woohoo:Another juicer!!!  :welcome3:aboard


----------



## My Friend

CandiedLipgloss said:


> Checking in ladies...so you can take me off the milk carton list now...lol
> 
> I've used up my whole bottle of CFC. I think I want to switch back to Worlds of curls. I could never go wrong with that.
> 
> With CFC I felt like I had to add more oil when it dried out. But with WOC it's always oily and moisturized at the same time.
> 
> Pic with WOC in dried hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic with CFC in dried hair:


 

Off to get WOC


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^ You are cracking me up



No I'm serious. Ive tried it before, it WILL get rid of the snoring. Trust that. In more ways than one. Just buy you a bottle of this here, and then rub/pour a generous amount on SO's chest without waking him up of course. Works kinda like Vicks Vapor rub except it also fixes snoring. Works like a charm!






See on the bottle where it says Miracle worker?! MmmmHmmm, told ya so... Mwhahahahhah...


----------



## My Friend

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I order Alter Ego so patiently waiting on that.erplexed


 

I wanna try this too.   Let me know if it's a keeper.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Just wanted to say I juiced up today (on the way to my office...in my car...again... I know, I know ) and I must say I have to give it up to Adora for introducing me to the hidden secret of long hair.  I mean I have NEVER had this much retention.  My hair will grow and retain regardless, but this is on some other level !


----------



## indarican

Thanks everyone, I already got my Hawaiian silky, and put some in already...im excited.


----------



## maxineshaw

My Friend said:


> Off to get WOC


 I saw that puff and I put a few dollars aside to get the 32 oz. jar




so1913 said:


> Ok ladies, checking in with an update.  Sometimes, the juice makes my hair feel reeeeallly good, but sometimes I finding it drying and that it gives my hair that crispy feeling some ladies have mentioned.  When I wear my hair "up" and right after working out, my hair feels great.  But if I wear my hair out loose, it gets that dry feeling before the end of the day.  I may consider trying a gel or maybe even World of Curls (if I can find it) since CandiedLipgloss  is mentioning a similar experience with CFCG before throwing in the towel.



I know exactly how you feel.  Like I said before, I had the crispy feeling.  My issue was with my water and porosity.  Once I corrected that the juice started acting right.  

I highly recommend the WOC gel for extra dry hair as well.  My ends felt very smooth.  It's easy to overdo it with that product, so a light touch is a must.



Chelz said:


> No of course not, it's never too late to get your juice on!!!!
> 
> *Attention all juicers! We have a new juicer, Indarican! Welcome to the juice!! *
> :creatures:bouncegre  :bouncegre  :creatures



I promise, you "breathe" near this thread and you're in the challenge


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> Ok ladies, checking in with an update. Sometimes, the juice makes my hair feel reeeeallly good, but sometimes I finding it drying and that it gives my hair that crispy feeling some ladies have mentioned. When I wear my hair "up" and right after working out, my hair feels great. But if I wear my hair out loose, it gets that dry feeling before the end of the day. I may consider trying a gel or maybe even World of Curls (if I can find it) since CandiedLipgloss is mentioning a similar experience with CFCG *before throwing in the towel*.


 

Moma noooooooooooooo You are my hair idol, we will not give up on you! There are so many other options out there. Try another brand, CFCG did not work for me either even though others are having success with it, S-Curl and Long aid gel are my 2 favs. By it being extremely windy I'm combining the two products with great results.... 

Take a deep breath   and juice.

 ATTENTION:: SO1913 is off the Milk Carton List..


----------



## maxineshaw

Oh yeah, about me..

I'm using s-curl today.  I'm still on my no-sealing adventure.  My puff is so smooth y'all.  I don't know why.  The humidity level is around 80% which is unusually high considering the weather we've been having lately.  

I don't think that a low humidity would prevent the juice from working well in my hair (for me it hasn't).  I just think that a high humidity makes it work better.  My hair has never been this soft since I started juicing again.  

Off to do a little "humidity" research.


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> I saw that puff and I put a few dollars aside to get the 32 oz. jar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly how you feel. Like I said before, I had the crispy feeling. My issue was with my water and porosity. Once I corrected that the juice started acting right.
> 
> I highly recommend the WOC gel for extra dry hair as well. My ends felt very smooth. It's easy to overdo it with that product, so a light touch is a must.
> 
> 
> 
> *I promise, you "breathe" near this thread and you're in the challenge*


 
Now *MD *why are you so surprised  We are juicers and the juice love everybody, ok group hug


----------



## cutenss

I told my mom about the juice a couple of days ago.  She bought some yesterday, and I must say the she is in love   She is an official "juicer"   Like daughter, like mom.


----------



## Firstborn2

cutenss said:


> I told my mom about the juice a couple of days ago. She bought some yesterday, and I must say the she is in love  She is an official "juicer"  Like daughter, like mom.


 
We are adding Moma-Cutenss to the challenge:reddancer:.

ahem roll out the redcarpet for *Moma-Cutenss *she is a new juicer and she is loving it


----------



## maxineshaw

cutenss said:


> I told my mom about the juice a couple of days ago.  She bought some yesterday, and I must say the she is in love   She is an official "juicer"   Like daughter, like mom.



I tried that.  I showed my mother Adora's OP, and she went out and bought a bottle of s-curl.  She didn't like it though.  The only plus was she gave me her stash


----------



## afrikurl

MondoDismo said:


> I promise, you "breathe" near this thread and you're in the challenge


 That's right, you come breathing round these parts, We show you juicy pictures, then you be like" *wendy*  HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## My Friend

cutenss said:


> I told my mom about the juice a couple of days ago. She bought some yesterday, and I must say the she is in love  *She is an official "juicer*"  Like daughter, like mom.


 

 cutenss mom!!!  :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## My Friend

afrikurl said:


> That's right, you come breathing round these parts, We show you juicy pictures, then you be like" *wendy* *HOW YOU DOIN?*


----------



## My Friend

MondoDismo said:


> Oh yeah, about me..
> 
> I'm using s-curl today. I'm still on my no-sealing adventure. My puff is so smooth y'all. I don't know why. The humidity level is around 80% which is unusually high considering the weather we've been having lately.
> 
> I don't think that a low humidity would prevent the juice from working well in my hair (for me it hasn't). I just think that a high humidity makes it work better. My hair has never been this soft since I started juicing again.
> 
> Off to do a little "humidity" research.


 

MonodoDismo, I too have been doing my own "humidity" experiment with the juice. Let me know what you come up with and maybe we can compare notes


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

wait what did i miss? what's the f0ur eleven 0n Skala??


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> wait what did i miss? what's the f0ur eleven 0n Skala??


 

Hey MiiSS kECiia, 

What I've pieced together is that Skala is a brazillian product line that is turning up in Big Lots for much lower prices than you can find online. Reviews on the product is that it is great. Has a lot of great products and leaves your hair very soft.


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=62256


----------



## JuiceMobsta

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just wanted to say I juiced up today (on the way to my office...in my car...again... I know, I know ) and I must say I have to give it up to Adora for introducing me to the hidden secret of long hair.  I mean I have NEVER had this much retention.  My hair will grow and retain regardless, *but this is on some other level* !



*Now you cant say that aint Juicayyyyyy!!!!!*  






*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
With a Lil SKALAAAAA on tha side...Mwhahahaha!*:angeldevi


----------



## My Friend

MondoDismo said:


> *I promise, you "breathe" near this thread and you're in the challenge*


 

 'cuse me...'cuse me............Are you breathing? :welcome3:to the the Jheri Juice Challenge


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

nvrmind =)


----------



## indarican

ladies quick question, when yall do braid outs with the juice do you still use setting lotion or is the juice enough?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *Now you cant say that aint Juicayyyyyy!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> *With a Lil SKALAAAAA on tha side...Mwhahahaha!*:angeldevi


 

 I love it...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I love it...



Thanks, I created it myself and I was about to post it but then I thought of you and Amerika so I went a added a pic of Skala too...


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> *Now you cant say that aint Juicayyyyyy!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> *With a Lil SKALAAAAA on tha side...Mwhahahaha!*:angeldevi


 


Chelz, You got Skillz! You got the techno down


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Chelz, You got Skillz! You got the techno down



Lol I really just combined images off google and got rid of the excess space around each product.


----------



## Firstborn2

I see you threw in the Joico as well . I can't wait to get my hands on the Skala, I'm nervous just thinking about it . *THANK YOU* *Ms Americka and Ms Soulfusion* again...


----------



## Firstborn2

Hold up, I haven't seen Miss Bossy in here lately, Boston Maria are you going to make the missing  #3 . Holla if ya juicay


----------



## soulfusion

New Growth + Juice =


----------



## Firstborn2

soulfusion said:


> New Growth + Juice =


 
That's right why fight the new growth when you have the juice to keep the peace .


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@indarican.. the juice doesn't "hold" very well. at least I have notived the HS 14N1 doesn't.. I'd use a juicy gel they're meant to give more hold I think


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz you know you a fool for that lmao


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz you know you a fool for that lmao



What? What did I do this time??


----------



## gennatay

Does Activator Gel really work? I have some, but have yet to use it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I see you threw in the Joico as well . I can't wait to get my hands on the Skala, I'm nervous just thinking about it . *THANK YOU* *Ms Americka and Ms Soulfusion* again...



Yeah I threw in that Designers Touch Activator and the Fantasia IC Activator as well...Oh heres the *"Juice Anthem"* for the day... It's trickayyy yall...almost ran outta words...

Tha Juice is my recital, tha juice is very vital, To juice and slide then catch my ride, It's Juicayyy is the title. (uh uh uh here we go,)

 It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy. 

I met this Care Free Curly, it made my hair all curly...went to the store and bought some more I had to leave there early. Pink oil is really sleezy, all it just says is buy me, then spend some time and coat your hair I said "It's not that Juicy!".

It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.

In tha house the people grunt and try to play it off
They really sneak and use tha juice cause they cant get enoughhh
And in the bathroom its a pity cause tha Juice cant hide...
Spotted mirrors,juicy floors, even juice in their ride...

It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.

When I wake up juicy takes up nearly all of my time
I'm not blingin',phone stopped ringin', cause I juice on a dime
I'm not slackin',people nappin, cause they just dont kno
Always eyeballin my juicey, while my hairs to the flo'
I keep my Juicy in my purse at all times of the day
Pink oil dissed me so I dissed it now its going away
I aint lyin, people spying cause they want my juice
They still gone use it then get hair down to they kaboose

It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.

I'd love to share and I dont care but you can get your own
Stores have spritz and lots of grits but we just leave it alone
It's real Juicy yall, and we dont quit
You keep juicing on, And this is it!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

gennatay said:


> Does Activator Gel really work? I have some, but have yet to use it.



Yes it does, it can define your curls and moisturize just like any regular juice


----------



## Whimsy

Not a juicer, just lurk in here erry now n then to check on you ladies.... .I must say  Chelz...you CRACK ME UP!!!

HAPPY JUICING GIRLS!!!


----------



## RockCreak

Chelz, girl you got a lotta time on your hands... That dang on Juicayyy Anthem

I'm sitting here bopping my head too!  LOL


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> Chelz, girl you got a lotta time on your hands... That dang on Juicayyy Anthem
> 
> *I'm sitting here bopping my head too!*  LOL



Lol girl I was bored so I slapped that together right quick, I wasnt working on that all day  Got tired of trying to make it sound like the actual song...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz I love *The Juice Anthem *you are to much. Ok this is my favorite verse

In tha house the people grunt and try to play it off
They really sneak and use tha juice cause they cant get enoughhh
And in the bathroom its a pity cause tha Juice cant hide...
Spotted mirrors,juicy floors, even juice in their ride...



ETA:: Girl you can't let the Athem die in this thread, bump in from time to time,lol I love it!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I love *The Juice Anthem *you are to much. Ok this is my favorite verse
> 
> In tha house the people grunt and try to play it off
> They really sneak and use tha juice cause they cant get enoughhh
> And in the bathroom its a pity cause tha Juice cant hide...
> Spotted mirrors,juicy floors, even juice in their ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ETA:: Girl you can't let the Athem die in this thread, bump in from time to time,lol I love it!!!



Lol yeah that sounds like your house right there! SO using tha juice and kids pretending they dont like ya soap That verse fits in with the actual song very well, I will bump the anthem if I can remember what page its on! You know how we do it in here


----------



## caribeandiva

All this time I thought this was the Jherri curl challenge so i never bothered to read it.

I'm in since i've been using Wave Nouveau daily for months now this should be a cinch!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Whimsy said:


> *Not a juicer, just lurk in here erry now n then to check on you ladies*.... .I must say  Chelz...you CRACK ME UP!!!
> 
> HAPPY JUICING GIRLS!!!



Now Whimsy, you know you need to be in here juicing with us  No need to check on us...go to the store tomorrow and check on some juice Spring is in the air soooo....read my siggy to find out the rest! 

 *Whimsy come to the juice*!!!


----------



## My Friend

caribeandiva said:


> *ok I'm in* since i've been using Wave Nouveau daily for months now this should be a cinch!


 

caribeandiva


----------



## LovelyNaps26

*Here ye, here ye*: 


*Upon repeated usage the potion called "The Juice" by its followers, and deeming the potion worthy of my highly textured natural stresses, I hereby officially induct myself into the Honorary Society of Juicing Lurkers under the order of the Care Free Curl Juiceheads. 

The proclamation has gone forth and so shall it be.*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

caribeandiva said:


> All this time* I thought this was the Jherri curl challenge so i never bothered to read it*.
> 
> I'm in since i've been using Wave Nouveau daily for months now this should be a cinch!



This is the Jheri curl juice challenge, but you can rock a jheri curl if you want to!

 *Welcome to tha Juice CaribeanDiva!!!*


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz.. "No need to check on us...go to the store tomorrow and check on some juice" <-- iDiEd!!!! hay know what I was thinkin..?? is KCCC just a juicy gel? isn't that all we naturals wanna do.. "activate" our curls? why haven't I been using curl activator this whole time?

anywho just juiced "& loved every second of it..


----------



## My Friend

LovelyNaps26 said:


> *Here ye, here ye*:
> 
> 
> *Upon repeated usage the potion called "The Juice" by its followers, and deeming the potion worthy of my highly textured natural stresses, I hereby officially induct myself into the Honorary Society of Juicing Lurkers under the order of the Care Free Curl Juiceheads. *
> 
> *The proclamation has gone forth and so shall it be.*


 

:locks:    :afro2:      You are officially a Juicehead and that's an order!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LovelyNaps26 said:


> *Here ye, here ye*:
> 
> 
> *Upon repeated usage the potion called "The Juice" by its followers, and deeming the potion worthy of my highly textured natural stresses, I hereby officially induct myself into the Honorary Society of Juicing Lurkers under the order of the Care Free Curl Juiceheads.
> 
> The proclamation has gone forth and so shall it be.*



Heyyy LovelyNaps26, no lurking needed, come on in.  Add her. 

 *Welcome to tha Juice LovelyNaps26!!!* 
:creatures:trampolinbdance: :blondboob :trampolin :creatures


----------



## My Friend

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz.. "No need to check on us...go to the store tomorrow and check on some juice" <-- iDiEd!!!! hay know what I was thinkin..?? *is KCCC just a juicy gel*? isn't that all we naturals wanna do.. "activate" our curls? why haven't I been using curl activator this whole time?
> 
> anywho just juiced "& loved every second of it..


 

I just saw this at Whole Foods. I looked at the ingredients but I'm unsure if glycerin was listed. Maybe someone will chime in who uses the product or that has used it before.


----------



## caribeandiva

LovelyNaps26 said:


> *Here ye, here ye*:
> 
> 
> *Upon repeated usage the potion called "The Juice" by its followers, and deeming the potion worthy of my highly textured natural stresses, I hereby officially induct myself into the Honorary Society of Juicing Lurkers under the order of the Care Free Curl Juiceheads.
> 
> The proclamation has gone forth and so shall it be.*




You Juiceheads are crazy!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Now Whimsy, you know you need to be in here juicing with us  *No need to check on us...go to the store tomorrow and check on some juice* Spring is in the air soooo....read my siggy to find out the rest!
> 
> *Whimsy come to the juice*!!!


 

 there it is right there folks in a nut shell


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz.. *"No need to check on us...go to the store tomorrow and check on some juice" <-- iDiEd!!!!* hay know what I was thinkin..?? is KCCC just a juicy gel? isn't that all we naturals wanna do.. "activate" our curls? why haven't I been using curl activator this whole time?
> 
> anywho just juiced "& loved every second of it..



 Go back to the last page and read todays juice anthem 

Did you juice with the Blue Magic yet?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol yeah that sounds like your house right there! SO using tha juice and kids pretending they dont like ya soap That verse fits in with the actual song very well, I will bump the anthem if I can remember what page its on! You know how we do it in here


 

LOL I told you they are full of drama  but I love my love bugs


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz you need to changes your siggy to your own saying, girl it's hilarious!


----------



## Firstborn2

gennatay said:


> Does Activator Gel really work? I have some, but have yet to use it.


 
Which brand do you have, I've tried S-curl gel which I like and Long aid gel which I love...


----------



## Whimsy

Chelz said:


> Now Whimsy, you know you need to be in here juicing with us  No need to check on us.*..go to the store tomorrow and check on some juice *Spring is in the air soooo....read my siggy to find out the rest!
> 
> *Whimsy come to the juice*!!!





NOOOOOO ::running from yet another challenge::


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I just saw this at Whole Foods. I looked at the ingredients but I'm unsure if glycerin was listed. Maybe someone will chime in who uses the product or that has used it before.



This???







*Ingredients:* botanical infusion of water, horsetail, chamomile, nettle and marshmallow, organic aloe vera juice, agave nectar extract, tocopheryl acetate (vitamin e), pectic, citric acid, potassium sorbate and natural fragrance

I dont see any glycerin in there...:scratchch...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Whimsy said:


> NOOOOOO ::*running from yet another challenge*::



Nope!!  Too late you are in, if you even breathe near this thread you will be added to the list. On that note, Happy Juicing!! 

 *Welcome to tha Juice Whimsy!!!* Now go check for juice tomorrow...:angeldevi


----------



## Firstborn2

I just saw another juicer posting in another thread who is on Milk Carton #1  I'll give her time to say hello before I have to out her Stay juicay baby...


ETA:: Ok I have a retraction I just pulled up Milk Carton 1 and this juicers is not on the list yet but she is very close very close


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Which brand do you have, *I've tried S-curl gel which I like* and Long aid gel which I love...



MmmmHmmm. Sure. 

You already knew I was gonna say something...dont act surprised...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I just saw another juicer posting in another thread who is on Milk Carton #1  I'll give her time to say hello before I have to out her Stay juicay baby...



Dang FirstBizzle is on tha prowl! If she doesnt post soon she will be locked up for 1st degree juicing violations.  No bail.


----------



## Firstborn2

lol I know, I had already hit the post button...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz.. what page is it  on? I need to read it.. no I haven't used it on my whole head yet.. I put it on a few twists and they dried awesome! like spiral curls and it held "& wasn't crispy.. so im going to wait til I take my twists out save some WOC "& compare.


----------



## My Friend

@Chelz .....Do you have any hair porn of your strands?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Dang FirstBizzle is on tha prowl! If she doesnt post soon she will be locked up for 1st degree juicing violations.  No bail.


 

LOL naw this juicer is one of my hair idols and I was in a thread she had posted in, but I got my :eye: on her


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

heller :waves:  havent checked in for a minute now.  still juicy here.  i'll be taking a length shot next month so i've been hiding.  nothing to update


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz you need to changes your siggy to your own saying, girl it's hilarious!



Lol which saying? No need to check on us, go to tha store tomorrow and check on some juice?


----------



## maxineshaw

My Friend said:


> MonodoDismo, I too have been doing my own "humidity" experiment with the juice. Let me know what you come up with and maybe we can compare notes



Will do, *My Friend*.  It sprinkled for like 2 seconds earlier, so I know the moisture in the air was contributing to the softness I am still currently feeling.  




caribeandiva said:


> All this time I thought this was the *Jherri curl challenge* so i never bothered to read it.
> 
> I'm in since i've been using Wave Nouveau daily for months now this should be a cinch!



Somebody on here *still *has a curl? I kid, I kid.



Chelz said:


> Dang FirstBizzle is on tha prowl! If she doesnt post soon she will be locked up for 1st degree juicing violations.  No bail.


 I love this thread.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz.. what page is it  on? I need to read it.. no I haven't used it on my whole head yet.. I put it on a few twists and they dried awesome! like spiral curls and it held "& wasn't crispy.. so im going to wait til I take my twists out save some WOC "& compare.



Its on the bottom of Pg. 190 

You should post pics!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> @Chelz .....Do you have any *hair porn* of your strands?



My hair is not worthy of that title! 

Nah I havent taken any pics lately but omg I was LOVING my curls after I did a cowash and applied a leave-in  They were poppin'. My new growth is poppin'


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Well last night was my work out night OMG did some new exercise where you swat and jump I was wet and in pain. When I got back to my room I was so out of it I could not CO so all did was juicey put my baggy on and went to sleep. One thing I do know is no matter how tired I get I will be juicey nothing can stop my juicey.

Tonight will be a long one for me because I plan on hitting the NYX Bundle sale at 12 sharp on the net check it out ladies. It starts at 12pm and is first come first serve. You know I am now into makeup so I have to build a stash. It is also posted on the makeup site on LHCF

http://nyxcosmetics.com/index.php?m=Sale


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol which saying? No need to check on us, go to tha store tomorrow and check on some juice?


 
Yup I like that one.


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> heller :waves: havent checked in for a minute now. still juicy here. i'll be taking a length shot next month so i've been hiding. nothing to update


 
MzMoMo you checked in,lol I didn't want to put you on the milk carton girl


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Its on the bottom of Pg. 190
> 
> You should post pics!


 
Chelz you just should have bumped it, it's our Anthem, it's  ok to keep it in rotation...I wish I would have kepted up with the one JayJay made I liked that one as well.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup I like that one.



I noticed you didnt comment on my hawaiian silky post earlier, after I went through all that trouble for you up here finding a pic of the bottle!! Well, if SO snoozes, then FirstBizzle loses...since she dont wanna try out my special remedy..


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Well last night was my work out night OMG did some new exercise where you swat and jump I was wet and in pain. When I got back to my room I was so out of it I could not CO so all did was juicey put my baggy on and went to sleep. One thing I do know is no matter how tired I get I will be juicey nothing can stop my juicey.
> 
> Tonight will be a long one for me because I plan on hitting the NYX Bundle sale at 12 sharp on the net check it out ladies. It starts at 12pm and is first come first serve. You know I am now into makeup so I have to build a stash. It is also posted on the makeup site on LHCF
> 
> http://nyxcosmetics.com/index.php?m=Sale


 

Sigh....Ok you twisted my arm, I and only getting gloss and polish, nothing more do you hear me, not more....


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I noticed you didnt comment on my hawaiian silky post earlier, after I went through all that trouble for you up here finding a pic of the bottle!! Well, if SO snoozes, then FirstBizzle loses...since she dont wanna try out my special remedy..


 
No girl I did post on it, you must be slipping


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> MzMoMo you checked in,lol I didn't want to put you on the milk carton girl



 oh no!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz you just should have bumped it, it's our Anthem, it's  ok to keep it in rotation...I wish I would have *kepted* up with the one JayJay made I liked that one as well.



I dont wanna bump it already, I just posted it!  Who is JayJay? Someone on the milk carton list?  And I think you just invented a new word...kepted...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Sigh....Ok you twisted my arm, *I and only getting gloss and polish, nothing more do you hear me, not more*....



 Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh Riiiiiiiighhhhttttt!

I just felt like saying that...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh no!



MZ MOMO go to the bottom of pg 190 and read tha juice anthem, since you tha only other one in here Everybody else left


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lol ok, hold on


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh no!


 
Yup I was going to put you on Milk #2 but I said I will wait until Milk #3 before I put you on this list....I'm so happy you posted.....


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh Riiiiiiiighhhhttttt!
> 
> I just felt like saying that...


 

Girl I'm serious, I'm on a budget that I have to stick to...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup I was going to put you on Milk #2 but I said I will wait until Milk #3 before I put you on this list....I'm so happy you posted.....



oh no, who's on the milk carton?!?!?  and why was i about to go on it lmao


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> No girl I did post on it, you must be slipping



Ummmm no. Wrong answer. I went back and checked and ummmm...no. Post#3767...pg.189...you thanked me,but no postie.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> MZ MOMO go to the bottom of pg 190 and read tha juice anthem, since you tha only other one in here Everybody else left



 oh lord! you guys are crazy!!!   

what the hey made yall think to make that?!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

I'm here.. im going to read it too..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> oh lord! you guys are crazy!!!
> 
> what the hey made yall think to make that?!



Lol I made it...I was bored for a minute or two...or three.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lol yall are silly.... i gotta hit the hay though.  nite nite yall


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ummmm no. Wrong answer. I went back and checked and ummmm...no. Post#3767...pg.189...you thanked me,but no postie.


 
Ok I just went to check you are right I didn't. I thought I did, may have gotten distracted, now I'm distracted by this site Plat posted, I'm trying to clean out my cart lawd I may end up on the Milk Carton if Hubs find out.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> lol I know, I had already hit the post button...



Yeah just like I had already hit the ignore button... 
My grudge is back in action, it had gone MIA for awhile. It will be doing juice updates as well. Oh yeah, my grudge LOVES S-curl gel, by the way. Humph!  How's that S-curl Aid gel been working out for you lately? I think I'll add a hint of CFCG to it next time. 

Ok I am seriously trippin...must be something in my juice...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Shut-the-front-door!! @The juicy anthem!!!	its juicayyyy, juicy juicy juicy.. hahahaa I love it..

@Chelz what happened to the pics of ur hair you were 'posed to be posting.. 

ugh I gotta potty but im too lazy to go... horrible.


----------



## Firstborn2

Girl it has been extremely windy in L.A. lately and combining the two has helped my hair stay moisturized all day. I also noticed after 2 days it's starting to make my hair feel a lil weighed down but that's not really an issue for me since I'm in braids, I just want to make sure it stays moisturized.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I just went to check you are right I didn't. I thought I did, may have gotten distracted, *now I'm distracted by this site Plat posted, I'm trying to clean out my cart lawd I may end up on the Milk Carton if Hubs find out*.



*Hmmmm...**Goes back to revisit previous posts....***



Firstborn2 said:


> Sigh....Ok you twisted my arm, I and *only getting gloss and polish, nothing more do you hear me, not more....*





Chelz said:


> Yeeeeeaaaaaahhhh Riiiiiiiighhhhttttt!
> 
> I just felt like saying that...





Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I'm serious, *I'm on a budget that I have to stick to...*



*Yup! I saw this one coming...*


----------



## Firstborn2

lol girl I cleaned out the whole cart, I just came out of the NF thread and I'm going to order my polish from some place else,lol Thanks fanatics


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Shut-the-front-door!! @The juicy anthem!!!	its juicayyyy, juicy juicy juicy.. hahahaa I love it..
> 
> *@Chelz what happened to the pics of ur hair you were 'posed to be posting..
> *
> ugh I gotta potty but im too lazy to go... horrible.



Ermmmmm...

And where was I?  I didnt say nothin about postin no pics boo. I'm too lazy 

Girl me too and it seems like you dont really pay it any attention until somebody else go in the bathroom then youre like dangggg I gotta go!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Chelz said:


> I dont wanna bump it already, I just posted it!  Who is JayJay? Someone on the milk carton list?  And I think you just invented a new word...kepted...



You skipped this one too First Bizzle. Who is JayJay?????


----------



## cutenss

Firstborn2 said:


> We are adding Moma-Cutenss to the challenge:reddancer:.
> 
> ahem roll out the redcarpet for *Moma-Cutenss *she is a new juicer and she is loving it


 


My Friend said:


> cutenss mom!!! :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


 

 yall are too much.  But thanks, my hair is loving getting 'crunk' off the juice.  Her hair is thanking you guys as well


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl it has been extremely windy in L.A. lately and *combining the two has helped my hair stay moisturized all day*. I also noticed after 2 days it's starting to make my hair feel a lil weighed down but that's not really an issue for me since I'm in braids, I just want to make sure it stays moisturized.



See there, I made you the perfect juice concoction.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You skipped this one too First Bizzle. Who is JayJay?????


 
Girl I'm off tonight, I had a very exhausting day at work I'm just not myself right now, I'm trying to shop on a site, post on this site and figure out what I want from another.


----------



## Firstborn2

Um Cutenss if you don't want your Skala I will glad except it,lol...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Um Cutenss if you don't want your Skala I will glad except it,lol...



Ummm me too!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You skipped this one too First Bizzle. *Who is JayJay?????*


 
You don't remember JayJayCurlz, she did a Juice Anthem as well early in the thread, If I wasn't so tired I would bump it, just don't have the energy right now, oohh by the way Jay Jay you are next on Milk 3


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz .. some1 asked :shrugs: I l0ve your color tho btw


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I'm off tonight, I had a very exhausting day at work I'm just not myself right now, I'm trying to shop on a site, post on this site and figure out what I want from another.



FirstBizzle you need to lay it down I'm sure riding around on golf carts all day was very exhausting. 

Can you post the link to the sites you are checking out? I wanna lurk too


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz .. some1 asked :shrugs: I l0ve your color tho btw



Thanks! 

Oh yeah MyFriend had asked if I had any hair porn to share.


----------



## Firstborn2

http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/

http://nyxcosmetics.com/index.php?pf=NP

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...I+Spring+Runway+Collection...Shop+Now&sre=sh0


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You don't remember JayJayCurlz, she did a Juice Anthem as well early in the thread, If I wasn't so tired I would bump it, just don't have the energy right now, oohh by the way Jay Jay you are next on Milk 3



No I think she has been MIA for sooo long that she slipped my mind along with 190 other juicers

I was gonna say something else but I forgot...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> FirstBizzle you need to lay it down I'm sure riding around on golf carts all day was very exhausting.
> 
> Can you post the link to the sites you are checking out? I wanna lurk too


 
Actually it is.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://nyxcosmetics.com/index.php?pf=NP
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...I+Spring+Runway+Collection...Shop+Now&sre=sh0



Saks? Lol thats like off the movie white chicks...when they did the yo mamma jokes, "Your mother shops at Saks..."  I was like really?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Saks? Lol thats like off the movie white chicks...when they did the yo mamma jokes, "Your mother shops at Saks..." I was like really?


 
I love Saks . Anyway I'm going to call it a night sweetpie, nitey nite...


----------



## cutenss

Firstborn2 said:


> Um Cutenss if you don't want your Skala I will glad except it,lol...


 


Chelz said:


> Ummm me too!


 
I am thinking that those particular fruit cocktails masks and my hair are  You two will be the first to take claim to them, since I bought two jars. I am going to check out other BigLots for different masks. Or I am just going to break down and buy this mask. I'll keep ya posted


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Night night! Juicy dreams! Ok maybe not....

what is up with these necklaces on sax, they look all small in the pic and then when you click over it they are actually huge!


----------



## afrikurl

Real quick  up date and a few questions and concerns

 I took all baby afrikurl's box braids out and washed her hair. there was build up on the base of the braid. I put some two strand twists, with juice and coconut oil
* I had no ambition to purchase Skala or any other products. I'd never heard of it but I will be stopping by big lots on my way  home and seeing it they have th one with cerimides.
* I am also waiting on the NYX sale but the email they sent said 4/22 at 12 pm. That's noon not midnight. I will be trynna fill my cart on my lunch break.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

cutenss said:


> I am thinking that those particular fruit cocktails masks and my hair are  *You two will be the first to take claim to them, since I bought two jars.* I am going to check out other BigLots for different masks. Or I am just going to break down and buy this mask. I'll keep ya posted



Do tell us more


----------



## Firstborn2

cutenss said:


> I am thinking that those particular fruit cocktails masks and my hair are  You two will be the first to take claim to them, since I bought two jars. I am going to check out other BigLots for different masks. Or I am just going to break down and buy this mask. I'll keep ya posted


 
If you try this one, you have to give me a review...Ok who am I fooling I am giving up on the natural reggie for now, I have somethings I need to get out of my system....lol


----------



## maxineshaw

So my hair is still soft from the s-curl. I was worried that the s-curl was creating a build-up on my scalp, but it turns out that my hair was ashy.  

I'm twisting it up for bed with World of Curls.  My hair gets so much sheen from that product.  Even though I like it a lot, s-curl is still the winner.


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Real quick up date and a few questions and concerns
> 
> I took all baby afrikurl's box braids out and washed her hair. there was build up on the base of the braid. I put some two strand twists, with juice and coconut oil
> * *I had no ambition to purchase Skala or any other products. I'd never heard of it but I will be stopping by big lots on my way home and seeing it they have th one with cerimides.*
> * I am also waiting on the NYX sale but the email they sent said 4/22 at 12 pm. That's noon not midnight. I will be trynna fill my cart on my lunch break.


 
Girl they got you too, I know... it's okay, we are in this together...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Real quick  up date and a few questions and concerns
> 
> I took all baby afrikurl's box braids out and washed her hair. there was build up on the base of the braid. I put some two strand twists, with juice and coconut oil
> * I had no ambition to purchase Skala or any other products. I'd never heard of it but I will be stopping by big lots on my way  home and seeing it they have th one with cerimides.
> * I am also waiting on the NYX sale but the email they sent said 4/22 at 12 pm. That's noon not midnight. I will be trynna fill my cart on my lunch break.



Especially for $1, you cant beat that

Imma need you to head on over to the bottom of pg 190, and check out our juice anthem


----------



## NaturallyMo

Ok, yall have me rolling. Love the anthem Chelz. Anywho, We're still juicing down here in the sunshine state. DD2 gets lightly juiced once daily in the morning. DD2 gets juiced twice daily. I DC'd her hair and applied a generous amount of giovanni direct leave in and topped with my trusty long aid gel in prep for detangling and retwisting today. I've been trying out the CFCG, but it does nothing for my hair. Not at all like my long aid. When I apply it, it seems to just "sit" there and takes a while to actually absorb. IDK. I'm still contemplating putting kinky twists in my hair, but since I've fund the juice, I don't want to be parted from my beloved curls.


----------



## indarican

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Ok, yall have me rolling. Love the anthem Chelz. Anywho, We're still juicing down here in the sunshine state. DD2 gets lightly juiced once daily in the morning. DD2 gets juiced twice daily. I DC'd her hair and applied a generous amount of giovanni direct leave in and topped with my trusty long aid gel in prep for detangling and retwisting today. I've been trying out the CFCG, but it does nothing for my hair. Not at all like my long aid. When I apply it, it seems to just "sit" there and takes a while to actually absorb. IDK. I'm still contemplating putting kinky twists in my hair, but since I've fund the juice, I don't want to be parted from my beloved curls.




i Have had the same problem with CFCG when i used to use it, But this hawaiian silky is pretty good, absorbs pretty well.

Oh and Chelz your a riot...


----------



## CandiedLipgloss

MondoDismo said:


> Oh yeah, about me..
> 
> I'm using s-curl today.  I'm still on my no-sealing adventure.  My puff is so smooth y'all.  I don't know why.  The humidity level is around 80% which is unusually high considering the weather we've been having lately.
> 
> I don't think that a low humidity would prevent the juice from working well in my hair (for me it hasn't).  I just think that a high humidity makes it work better.  My hair has never been this soft since I started juicing again.
> 
> Off to do a little "humidity" research.



This is the one I use: http://www.houseofbeautyworld.com/woofcucuacge2.html



My Friend said:


> 'cuse me...'cuse me............Are you breathing? :welcome3:to the the Jheri Juice Challenge




Lol! I love that smiley 



indarican said:


> ladies quick question, when yall do braid outs with the juice do you still use setting lotion or is the juice enough?



Just the juice by itself.


----------



## SailorWifey

Yesterday I cowashed w/ VO5 and applied some Organix conditioner as a leave in before spraying my Scurl and then combed out my fro. I had the softest fro ever...my hair is dry again today b/c I couldn't find my satin bonnet last night so I'll have to do it again today.


----------



## indarican

Thanks Candiedlipgloss


----------



## indarican

another question, do i have to wait to relax my hair after using the juice. Like i shouldnt use it a week before relaxing. Sorry this is my first time juicing.


----------



## so1913

Firstborn2 said:


> Moma noooooooooooooo You are my hair idol, we will not give up on you! There are so many other options out there. Try another brand, CFCG did not work for me either even though others are having success with it, S-Curl and Long aid gel are my 2 favs. By it being extremely windy I'm combining the two products with great results....
> 
> Take a deep breath   and juice.
> 
> ATTENTION:: SO1913 is off the Milk Carton List..



Hahaha ok...I'm going to look for the gel to try.  S-curl I already know I can't get down with the smell.


----------



## Vshanell

My Friend said:


> I just saw this at Whole Foods. I looked at the ingredients but I'm unsure if glycerin was listed. Maybe someone will chime in who uses the product or that has used it before.


 KCCC is nothing like a juice IMO.  It will have you hair looking like a jheri curl though.  

It's more of a styling gel.  If you were to use it straight on your hair like an activator gel you'd have crunchy noodle hair.


----------



## afrikurl

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Ok, yall have me rolling. Love the anthem Chelz. Anywho, We're still juicing down here in the sunshine state. DD2 gets lightly juiced once daily in the morning. DD2 gets juiced twice daily. I DC'd her hair and applied a generous amount of giovanni direct leave in and topped with my trusty long aid gel in prep for detangling and retwisting today. I've been trying out the CFCG, but it does nothing for my hair. Not at all like my long aid. When I apply it, it seems to just "sit" there and takes a while to actually absorb. IDK. *I'm still contemplating putting kinky twists in my hair, but since I've fund the juice, I don't want to be parted from my beloved curls*.


 
with hair as gorgeous and full as yours I wouldn't want to put it away either.


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> Hahaha ok...I'm going to look for the gel to try. S-curl I already know I can't get down with the smell.


 
Yeah the smell use to bother me as well, I guess I'm use to it now


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> Yesterday I cowashed w/ VO5 and applied some *Organix conditioner as a leave in before* spraying my Scurl and then combed out my fro. I had the softest fro ever...my hair is dry again today b/c I couldn't find my satin bonnet last night so I'll have to do it again today.



 Which Organix conditioner do you use?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

indarican said:


> another question, *do i have to wait to relax my hair after using the juice. Like i shouldnt use it a week before relaxing.* Sorry this is my first time juicing.



Noooo I dont think so  You can use tha juice allllll tha time.


----------



## indarican

Chelz said:


> Noooo I dont think so  You can use tha juice allllll tha time.


 

Thanks cuz im so due for a touch up....like now. its not looking too good up there even with the JUICE!!!


----------



## curali

Adora,

Wishing them well; now that's CLASS!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Wooooooooo I gotta rinse out this DC cause my head is itchin! Had it in too long. I was gettin it in gettin it on, all night long  But I miss my CFCG so I will blowdry my hair after I rinse it and then juice, seal, and bantu knot it up! Then Imma take it aloose in the morning and I will be M.I.A. for a couple days so FirstBizzle, you can add me to the missing milk carton list already

@Afrikurl I'm waiting to see if you find the Skala at big lots, I would like to hear what you and baby afrikurl think of it if you can find some


----------



## JuiceMobsta

indarican said:


> Thanks cuz im so due for a touch up....like now. its not looking too good up there even with the JUICE!!!



Well tell us how it goes


----------



## NaturallyMo

afrikurl said:


> with hair as gorgeous and full as yours I wouldn't want to put it away either.



Girl, the juice has me running for cover. Everybody in the house wants to fondle my hair. I may have to start charging these folks.


----------



## DarkChyld

I've been away for a while b/c I have a new temp job (yay!) but I've been juicing away.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

its juicayyyy!! juicy juicy juicy =)

hay ladies! how is everyone doing?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> *its juicayyyy!! juicy juicy juicy =)*
> 
> hay ladies! how is everyone doing?





Hey Miss Kecia, how you dewin?? I still havent rinsed this mess out my head! lol I DC for dayssssss...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz .. I love DC'ing.. I wanna get one of those heat wrap things so I can still walk around "& stuff.. what do you use if anything?


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz .. I love DC'ing.. *I wanna get one of those heat wrap things so I can still walk around "& stuff*.. what do you use if anything?


 

Keciia you are going to love it! I got mine for days when it's to hot to sit under a dry but I use it all the time


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> its juicayyyy!! juicy juicy juicy =)
> 
> hay ladies! how is everyone doing?


 
I'm glad you are back posting, you crack me up


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz .. I love DC'ing.. I wanna get one of those heat wrap things so I can still walk around "& stuff.. what do you use if anything?



I just tie a grocery bag on my head and flatten it to my head real good I squeeze all the air out.


----------



## Firstborn2

DarkChyld said:


> I've been away for a while b/c I have a new temp job (yay!) but I've been juicing away.


 
Congratulations on the job:woohoo:money and juice


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz.. hahahaa.. im not too good with tieing those.. I just bought 100 caps so that should last me forever $6 on sale at Sally's

@FB what brand did you end up getting? 
	iLove talkin to ya'll im glad im posting too =)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz.. hahahaa.. im not too good with tieing those.. I just bought 100 caps so that should last me forever $6 on sale at Sally's
> 
> @FB what brand did you end up getting?
> iLove talkin to ya'll im glad im posting too =)



lol I know they are too big so you have to grab both handles, then pull the handles and rip the bag some more so you can tie it tighter...

I think the brand Ive seen was gold n hot, but it was overpriced at that store I went to...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@DarkChyld.. im jealous.. I so0o need a j0b


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz.. hahahaa.. im not too good with tieing those.. I just bought 100 caps so that should last me forever $6 on sale at Sally's
> 
> @FB what brand did you end up getting?
> iLove talkin to ya'll im glad im posting too =)


 
http://www.amazon.com/Gold-Hot-Professional-Heating-5010/dp/B000BVO3QA

I ordered mine online but I'm told they have it at Sally's


----------



## maxineshaw

I just discovered the wonders of diluted s-curl.  

I bought a 2 oz. travel size "Fingertip sprayer" bottle from Wallyworld.  I filled it about 1/3 with s-curl and the rest with water.  

Talk about pure softness.  I think I just heard my puff exhale.

Anyhow, I'll be using this as my daily spritz.  It's more convenient and not as thick as straight up s-curl.  The mixture is still quite thick, but it comes out of the bottle as a fine mist.  Makes it perfect for braids and twists.

I'm ditching World of Curls and sticking with s-curl.  I think I might just call it a staple.  At least I don't have to worry about Luster's changing the ingredients.  Probably been the same since the dawn of the Jheri Curl.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

I am not joining the challenge since I'm not sure I can keep this up, but I broke down and bought CFCG. I used it last night and used it again today. 

I pooed and added CFCG then put my hair in a ponytail with a bit of aloe vera gel & my scarf (for 20 minutes). I took out the ponytail and wore my loose hair out last night. 

I did not take photos last night but I did tonight, cowashed with Aussie moist, toweled blotted and added CFCG, gel & pony with scarf (for an hour), then let it loose.


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> I just discovered the wonders of diluted s-curl.
> 
> I bought a 2 oz. travel size "Fingertip sprayer" bottle from Wallyworld. I filled it about 1/3 with s-curl and the rest with water.
> 
> Talk about pure softness. I think I just heard my puff exhale.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll be using this as my daily spritz. It's more convenient and not as thick as straight up s-curl. The mixture is still quite thick, but it comes out of the bottle as a fine mist. Makes it perfect for braids and twists.
> 
> I'm ditching World of Curls and sticking with s-curl. I think I might just call it a staple. At least I don't have to worry about Luster's changing the ingredients. Probably been the same since the dawn of the Jheri Curl.


 
You are silly but I use to dilute my s-curl as well because of the smell. Don't know why I stopped. Either way I love S-Curl no drip and Long aid gel...Just finished giving myself an hold oil treatment, bout to juice it up before I pick sister up from airport.


----------



## Firstborn2

naturalmanenyc said:


> I am not joining the challenge since I'm not sure I can keep this up, but I broke down and bought CFCG. I used it last night and used it again today.
> 
> I pooed and added CFCG then put my hair in a ponytail with a bit of aloe vera gel & my scarf (for 20 minutes). I took out the ponytail and wore my loose hair out last night.
> 
> I did not take photos last night but I did tonight, cowashed with Aussie moist, toweled blotted and added CFCG, gel & pony with scarf (for an hour), then let it loose.


 
I love your results, does your WNG always look like that or did the CFCG help you define your coils more? Either way very cute


Sidenote:: How come everybody come in here talking about they aren't joining the challenge girl, come on and join, the challenge ends the end of June you are juicing now you can juice for 65 more days..
Juice...juice...juice...juice...shhh add her to the list


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> You are silly but I use to dilute my s-curl as well because of the smell. Don't know why I stopped. Either way I love S-Curl no drip and Long aid gel...Just finished giving myself an hold oil treatment, bout to juice it up before I pick sister up from airport.




Maybe it's just me, but I like the smell of s-curl.  It's a whole lot better than other juices.

CFCG is kind of soapy to me.

StaSofFro smells like 1972.

Proline is just harsh.

S-curl is soft and subtle.  

Have a safe drive to the airport.  I picture you pulling up to the parking lot like *Chelz*'s siggie.


I'm bout to juice and twist my hair for bed.  GN fellow juicers.


----------



## naturalmanenyc

No, my curls always come out like the photos.  CFCG is not helping to define the curls; however, it seems as if I am not experiencing as much shrinkage.  Stretching it for 20 minutes last night (ponytail) lasted all night.

I can't promise to juice through June.  If my results stay like this through Sunday, I will take CFCG on my work trip next week.

This challenge did make me realize why Jheri Curl Juice is still widely available in stores despite most of the population not wearing a jheri curl for 15 years.  



Firstborn2 said:


> I love your results, does your WNG always look like that or did the CFCG help you define your coils more? Either way very cute
> 
> 
> Sidenote:: How come everybody come in here talking about they aren't joining the challenge girl, come on and join, the challenge ends the end of June you are juicing now you can juice for 65 more days..
> Juice...juice...juice...juice...shhh add her to the list


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I like the smell of s-curl. It's a whole lot better than other juices.
> 
> CFCG is kind of soapy to me.
> 
> *StaSofFro smells like 1972.*
> 
> Proline is just harsh.
> 
> S-curl is soft and subtle.
> 
> *Have a safe drive to the airport. I picture you pulling up to the parking lot like Chelz's siggie*.
> 
> 
> I'm bout to juice and twist my hair for bed. GN fellow juicers.


 
 @   stasoffro smells like 1972 plz tell me what that smells like I swear I can't breathe

Girl if I pull up on my sister, acting like Chelz siggy my sister will definitely pepper spray me. Nite Mo


----------



## gorgeoushair

Can anyone explain why HS 14n1 is leaving my hair feeling kinda dry especially my ends? Just several days ago this was not the case....


----------



## trendsetta25

I'm finishing my 28 wk stretch on saturday so I.....
Dc'd on dry hair, poo'd with PC and followed up with Suave Humetant. Applied VO5 MM to wet hair, blow dried on low heat and then........JUICED BABY!!!!! I juiced with S-Curl and sealed with EVCO....threw my hair into a loose pony, tied it down with a silk scarf and now it's sleep time...lol


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

so it took me forever to do these mini/micro twists and I don't wanna take them down but I really wanna wash mah head!! *siiighhh* dilemma


----------



## Firstborn2

naturalmanenyc said:


> No, my curls always come out like the photos. CFCG is not helping to define the curls; however, it seems as if I am not experiencing as much shrinkage. Stretching it for 20 minutes last night (ponytail) lasted all night.
> 
> I can't promise to juice through June. If my results stay like this through Sunday, I will take CFCG on my work trip next week.
> 
> *This challenge did make me realize why Jheri Curl Juice is still widely available in stores despite most of the population not wearing a jheri curl for 15 years. *


 
Hmmm interesting I never even questioned why juice is still being sold but thankful it's still on the market. It's given me the best retention I've had in the 3 years I've been on my journey. It's definitely a staple for me


----------



## Firstborn2

gorgeoushair said:


> Can anyone explain why HS 14n1 is leaving my hair feeling kinda dry especially my ends? Just several days ago this was not the case....


 
I can't explain it this is what happened to me when I first started using CFCG. I switched to S-Curl and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> so it took me forever to do these mini/micro twists and I don't wanna take them down but I really wanna wash mah head!! *siiighhh* dilemma


 
why can't you wash in the twist?


----------



## Firstborn2

trendsetta25 said:


> I'm finishing my 28 wk stretch on saturday so I.....
> Dc'd on dry hair, poo'd with PC and followed up with Suave Humetant. Applied VO5 MM to wet hair, blow dried on low heat and then........JUICED BABY!!!!! I juiced with S-Curl and sealed with EVCO....threw my hair into a loose pony, tied it down with a silk scarf and now it's sleep time...lol


 
Glad you are still juicing, we thought you abandon .


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@gorgeoushair.. my ends have been a little dry too.. so I've been adding curl activator to them bec its heavier and takes longer to dry.. I didn't have this problem before either but my ends were hidden.. I may be picking up some CFCG =/


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@FirstBorn.. bec they'll unravel..


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @gorgeoushair.. my ends have been a little dry too.. so I've been adding curl activator to them bec its heavier and takes longer to dry.. I didn't have this problem before either but my ends were hidden.. I may be picking up some CFCG =/


 
Keciia don't worry a lot of juicers are using CFCG with no problems, It worked for me for about 3wks and then things started to go south. It just boils down to finding the juice that your hair likes


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @FirstBorn.. bec they'll unravel..


 
Have you tried washing with a stocking cap on? Sigh... let me get out of her and go pickup my sister I can't stand going to LAX, I always wait until the last possible minute.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@FirstBorn.. no I haven't.. can I condition w/ the cap on? I think I've been having issues bec there 2weeks worth of product on my hair


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I love your results, does your WNG always look like that or did the CFCG help you define your coils more? Either way very cute
> 
> 
> Sidenote:: How come everybody come in here talking about they aren't joining the challenge girl, come on and join, *the challenge ends the end of June you are juicing now you can juice for 65 more days*..
> Juice...juice...juice...juice...shhh add her to the list



Ummmm no FirstBizzle, we need to keep this challenge goin all year... Juice Juice Juice Juice Juice!!! It's juicayyyyyyyyy uh uh uh here we go!! 

And NaturalManeNYC you can promise to juice, it's like nike, just do it. Juice Juice Juice!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> @   stasoffro smells like 1972 plz tell me what that smells like I swear I can't breathe
> 
> *Girl if I pull up on my sister, acting like Chelz siggy my sister will definitely pepper spray me*. Nite Mo


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ummmm no FirstBizzle, we need to keep this challenge goin all year... Juice Juice Juice Juice Juice!!! It's juicayyyyyyyyy uh uh uh here we go!!
> 
> And NaturalManeNYC you can promise to juice, it's like nike, just do it. Juice Juice Juice!


 
lol I know I just didn't want to scare her I wanted to ease her into juice mode


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @FirstBorn.. no I haven't.. can I condition w/ the cap on? I think I've been having issues bec there 2weeks worth of product on my hair


 
yes you can condition with it on to. what I use to do is pour a teaspoon of poo in a 24oz cup of water and pour over my head with the stocking cap on and repeat the process with conditioner.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm back, I walked in the house and my sister friends were here waiting on her,lol guess they are about to go out anyway, I'm juicing with s-curl again, I'm only going to add long aid to the mix when it's windy out.


----------



## yodie

I'm still juicing. I was mixing S Curl with water, glycerin and ceramides, but I like it better just plain ole' straight up S Curl. I plan on 'juicing' straight thru to July.


----------



## afrikurl

@ chelz. I didn't go to big lots. I tried to be good. I don't need no more nail polish, make up or hair products.... that's what I told myself. I didn't order from NYX even though I keep looking back and even though big lots on the corner, I think I'mma stay away. the juice works for me so I'm gonna stick with it.
*That didn't stop me from going to old navy and getting that 50% off the clearance though!*


----------



## Firstborn2

yodie said:


> I'm still juicing. I was mixing S Curl with water, glycerin and ceramides, but I like it better just plain ole' straight up S Curl. I plan on 'juicing' straight thru to July.


 
Yodie where are you buying ceramides from?


----------



## Firstborn2

Afrikurl you didn't even check out zoya's earth day sale??? Sigh...I did some damage,lol but I'm having my order sent to my mother's house and then I will sneak it in 2 by 2.


----------



## Vshanell

gorgeoushair said:


> Can anyone explain why HS 14n1 is leaving my hair feeling kinda dry especially my ends? Just several days ago this was not the case....


If i'm not mistaken Hawaian Silky has mineral oil in it?  Maybe someone can confirm.  This could be possibly why.  It's the main reason I've never tried it.  I don't want any mineral oil getting in the way of my juice.  A lot of ladies have much success with it though.  It could just be that it dosen't agree with your hair.

I just realized I have at least 5 juices in my stock right now.

Carefree Curl
S-curl
Wave Nuveau
Long Aid gel
Blue Magic activator gel......wow, I always keep at least 3 on hand.


----------



## Vshanell

I just remembered something.  Back when i first joined hair boards, when s-curl and the juices were huge, I can remember a fotki user had a tutorial on how she got her edges relaxer straight using s-curl, wgo and a scarf.  I loved the results and i still do it from time to time.  The s-curl really straightens and softens the edges so they lay down flat.  

I have no idea who's fotki this was though.


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn2 said:


> Afrikurl you didn't even check out zoya's earth day sale??? Sigh...I did some damage,lol but I'm having my order sent to my mother's house and then I will sneak it in 2 by 2.


 good thing you didn't quote me....


----------



## Firstborn2

Pokahontas said:


> I just remembered something. Back when i first joined hair boards, when s-curl and the juices were huge, I can remember a fotki user had a tutorial on how she got her edges relaxer straight using s-curl, wgo and a scarf. I loved the results and i still do it from time to time. The s-curl really straightens and softens the edges so they lay down flat.
> 
> I have no idea who's fotki this was though.


 
Poka if you remember the name or the link plz post it, I would love to check it out.


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> good thing you didn't quote me....


 
Utoh what did what type of damage did you do at zoya's?


----------



## Firstborn2

Pokahontas said:


> If i'm not mistaken Hawaian Silky has mineral oil in it? Maybe someone can confirm. This could be possibly why. It's the main reason I've never tried it. I don't want any mineral oil getting in the way of my juice. A lot of ladies have much success with it though. It could just be that it dosen't agree with your hair.
> 
> I just realized I have at least 5 juices in my stock right now.
> 
> Carefree Curl
> *S-curl*
> Wave Nuveau
> *Long Aid gel*
> Blue Magic activator gel......wow, I always keep at least 3 on hand.


 
Ok I would be willing to take the s-curl and long aid off ya hands

Chelz may want to negotiate the blue magic


----------



## Vshanell

Firstborn2 said:


> Poka if you remember the name or the link plz post it, I would love to check it out.


I sure will.


----------



## taj

*Just checking in!! I'm still juicing and my hair is thanking me, Adora & the juice!! lol!*


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Pokahontas said:


> I just remembered something.  Back when i first joined hair boards, when s-curl and the juices were huge, I can remember a fotki user had a tutorial on how she got her edges relaxer straight using s-curl, wgo and a scarf.  I loved the results and i still do it from time to time.*  The s-curl really straightens and softens the edges so they lay down flat.  *
> 
> I have no idea who's fotki this was though.



I agree.  It does wonder for the edges.  Them bad boys laying down all silky smooth.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Hey everybody. I am still juicing daily. I did my monthly trip to the BSS yesterday. I picked up a 32 oz bottle of S Curl and a small bottle of Hawiian Silky. I didn't read the ingredients on the Hawaiian silky, if I did I probably would not have purchased it, but I am going to try it out and she is my hair likes it. Hope everything is well with you all.


----------



## Firstborn2

Ohsooo What's up??? We haven't heard from you or moms in a while, we had yall on the Milk Carton List  .
Glad all is well and you are still juicing, but dang girl how much juice are you using? Are you going through a 32oz bottle forealz??? If so then I need to give you the Super Juicer Award .


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Afrikurl you didn't even check out zoya's earth day sale??? Sigh...I did some damage,lol but I'm having my order sent to my mother's house and then I will sneak it in 2 by 2.



Shame on you FîrštBïżżłë!!!! Lol I was changing the letters with my iPhone  I can type tha word juice in Arabic...يفلتنممححاي...lol okay maybe not..


----------



## Firstborn2

Lol I just saw your location in your profile. Yes to juice!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

​


Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I would be willing to take the s-curl and long aid off ya hands
> 
> *Chelz may want to negotiate the blue magic*



You sho got that right!! Gimme!!!!!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Ohsooo What's up??? We haven't heard from you or moms in a while, we had yall on the Milk Carton List  .
> Glad all is well and you are still juicing, but dang girl how much juice are you using? Are you going through a 32oz bottle forealz??? If so then I need to give you the Super Juicer Award .


 
Hey!!!!! I have been busy with school and work. The end of the semester is near so there has been a lot to do. I am definitely not stingy with my juice. But, I still have not ran out of the 32 oz bottle that was in the picture I posted. I just buy before I run out so I won't have any issues. Whats been up with you?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Lol I just saw your location in your profile. Yes to juice!!!



LOL! I was gonna ask you to check out my løcatioñ but I forgøt...it's been up there awhile.ะะะะะะะDang I pressed the wrong button!! Aaaargh!


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey!!!!! I have been busy with school and work. The end of the semester is near so there has been a lot to do. I am definitely not stingy with my juice. But, I still have not ran out of the 32 oz bottle that was in the picture I posted. I just buy before I run out so I won't have any issues. Whats been up with you?


 
Girl nothing much juice today, juice tomorrow, live to juice another day. Trying to get my family to lean towards more natural products but they are fighting me big time,lol.. But I won't give up!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> LOL! I was gonna ask you to check out my løcatioñ but I forgøt...it's been up there awhile.ะะะะะะะDang I pressed the wrong button!! Aaaargh!


 
What's a while, don't tell me a few days,lol. You know the other day I was to tired to notice. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I had my enjoyment in the NYX sale. I think I over did it but I also got my niece some stuff to and shipping was cheap. I juiced last night, right now my hair is in 4 braids I have been washing with the braids in I am trying do low maintenance. So I will be combing once a week see how that goes with all this new growth. I braided it Wednesday so I plan on taking it down next Wednesday hopefully by them my garlic stuff reaches. 
If only July was tomorrow I would be perming.


----------



## TaraDyan

OK … so ummmmmm yeah. I can’t believe I’m about to say this, but here goes …

*“Hi … my name is TaraDyan … and I’m a juicer!* 

I’ve been _unofficially_ juicing for only 2 days, but I think I’m going to officially join this challenge. I bought the Carefree Curl Gold Instant Activator (the one you pour out, not the spray) AND I bought the Worlds of Curls for Extra Dry Hair. I used them together, and I am officially sold on the juice … so much so that I had to offer up photographic proof. 

*In these pics, my hair is 100% dry*. Behold … the power of the juice!

















Now granted, my hair smells like …… ohhhhhh … 1984; however, it is moisturized to the hilt and blingin’ out of control, plus my curls are soft to the touch. I’m gonna have to use some essential oils to cut this smell though, because woooo chile …

So yeah … I’m tardy for the party, but I’m officially a juicer.


Drip, drip.


----------



## yodie

Firstborn2 said:


> Yodie where are you buying ceramides from?


 
I brought the vials of Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie. I add it to my condish/sprays as needed. 
javascript:winopener('/cgi-bin/page.cgi?p=zoomed&ID=2569')


----------



## beans4reezy

TaraDyan said:


>


 
The juicing does suit your hair well! Your curls are poppin'!


----------



## indarican

TaraDyan said:


> OK … so ummmmmm yeah. I can’t believe I’m about to say this, but here goes …
> 
> *“Hi … my name is TaraDyan … and I’m a juicer!*
> 
> I’ve been _unofficially_ juicing for only 2 days, but I think I’m going to officially join this challenge. I bought the Carefree Curl Gold Instant Activator (the one you pour out, not the spray) AND I bought the Worlds of Curls for Extra Dry Hair. I used them together, and I am officially sold on the juice … so much so that I had to offer up photographic proof.
> 
> *In these pics, my hair is 100% dry*. Behold … the power of the juice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now granted, my hair smells like …… ohhhhhh … 1984; however, it is moisturized to the hilt and blingin’ out of control, plus my curls are soft to the touch. I’m gonna have to use some essential oils to cut this smell though, because woooo chile …
> 
> So yeah … I’m tardy for the party, but I’m officially a juicer.
> 
> 
> Drip, drip.


 

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

haaayyyy!!! its juicaayyyy, juicy juicy juicy!!

what it don't do ladies =) L0L.. I so wanna do a wash, defuse(sp?), and go.. I've never done 1 but Teren from YT got me wanting to do it.. anywhoob.. what are my juicy divas up to this morning/afternoon?


----------



## LovelyNaps26

I see the Juicers sucked you in too. They got me last week. 



*Attention all: *TARADYAN is officially inducted into Juicyland!
:welcome3::superbanana::superbanana:







TaraDyan said:


> OK … so ummmmmm yeah. I can’t believe I’m about to say this, but here goes …
> 
> *“Hi … my name is TaraDyan … and I’m a juicer!*
> 
> I’ve been _unofficially_ juicing for only 2 days, but I think I’m going to officially join this challenge. I bought the Carefree Curl Gold Instant Activator (the one you pour out, not the spray) AND I bought the Worlds of Curls for Extra Dry Hair. I used them together, and I am officially sold on the juice … so much so that I had to offer up photographic proof.
> 
> *In these pics, my hair is 100% dry*. Behold … the power of the juice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now granted, my hair smells like …… ohhhhhh … 1984; however, it is moisturized to the hilt and blingin’ out of control, plus my curls are soft to the touch. I’m gonna have to use some essential oils to cut this smell though, because woooo chile …
> 
> So yeah … I’m tardy for the party, but I’m officially a juicer.
> 
> 
> Drip, drip.


----------



## Creatividual

Too bad my hair all but hates glycerin these days. Good luck guys. I'll be looking out for your progress!


----------



## LadyPBC

OK - update - I took out my crochet braids now I will be straight juicin all over the place.  ALSO - one night I went to potty and fell - I had to laugh.  suppose its a rite of passage to be in the Jheri Juice club.  Sooooo - *as a natural can I put my juice (HS 14n1 for now) all over my hair or just on the ends*?  BTW - my hair was so soft and stretched when I took my cornrows out.  I could run my fingers through my coils.  Don't mind me if all of this has been covered.  I'm only on page 43 but determined to read all the posts for this thread!  Oops another question - *I want to start rocking a bun (4a) should I use the curl activator in a jar to tame my coils or ecostyler type gel or what?*  Holla'!


----------



## EMJazzy

LadyPBC said:


> OK - update - I took out my crochet braids now I will be straight juicin all over the place. ALSO - one night I went to potty and fell - I had to laugh. suppose its a rite of passage to be in the Jheri Juice club. Sooooo - *as a natural can I put my juice (HS 14n1 for now) all over my hair or just on the ends*? BTW - my hair was so soft and stretched when I took my cornrows out. I could run my fingers through my coils. Don't mind me if all of this has been covered. I'm only on page 43 but determined to read all the posts for this thread! Oops another question - *I want to start rocking a bun (4a) should I use the curl activator in a jar to tame my coils or ecostyler type gel or what?* Holla'!


 
I personally use curl activator gel to tame my edges but it depends on how much gel strength you need to tame your coils.


----------



## TaraDyan

Thanks for the welcome, ladies.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

OK I have the care free curl spray and the mositurizer in the bottle and have been using them both the last week on some twist and today I untwisted and put in a puff man my hair is so soft. I am in!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I had my enjoyment in the NYX sale. I think I over did it but I also got my niece some stuff to and shipping was cheap. I juiced last night, right now my hair is in 4 braids I have been washing with the braids in I am trying do low maintenance. So I will be combing once a week see how that goes with all this new growth. I braided it Wednesday so I plan on taking it down next Wednesday hopefully by them my garlic stuff reaches.
> If only July was tomorrow I would be perming.


 
girl I couldn't touch that sale, what all did you get?


----------



## Firstborn2

TaraDyan said:


> OK … so ummmmmm yeah. I can’t believe I’m about to say this, but here goes …
> 
> *“Hi … my name is TaraDyan … and I’m a juicer!*
> 
> I’ve been _unofficially_ juicing for only 2 days, but I think I’m going to officially join this challenge. I bought the Carefree Curl Gold Instant Activator (the one you pour out, not the spray) AND I bought the Worlds of Curls for Extra Dry Hair. I used them together, and I am officially sold on the juice … so much so that I had to offer up photographic proof.
> 
> *In these pics, my hair is 100% dry*. Behold … the power of the juice!
> 
> Now granted, my hair smells like …… ohhhhhh … 1984; however, it is moisturized to the hilt and blingin’ out of control, plus my curls are soft to the touch. I’m gonna have to use some essential oils to cut this smell though, because woooo chile …
> 
> So yeah … I’m tardy for the party, but I’m officially a juicer.
> 
> 
> Drip, drip.


 
:woohoo: Roll out the redcarpet *Ms TaraDayan,  *another hair idol has joined Da Juice:welcome3:


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> haaayyyy!!! its juicaayyyy, juicy juicy juicy!!
> 
> what it don't do ladies =) L0L.. I so wanna do a wash, defuse(sp?), and go.. I've never done 1 but Teren from YT got me wanting to do it.. anywhoob.. what are my juicy divas up to this morning/afternoon?


 
Keciia girl how long are you going to hold out until you wash your hair?


----------



## Firstborn2

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I see the Juicers sucked you in too. They got me last week.


 

 That's the power of the juice:crystalba, don't fight it just Juice


----------



## cutenss

TaraDyan said:


> OK … so ummmmmm yeah. I can’t believe I’m about to say this, but here goes …
> 
> *“Hi … my name is TaraDyan … and I’m a juicer!*
> 
> I’ve been _unofficially_ juicing for only 2 days, but I think I’m going to officially join this challenge. I bought the Carefree Curl Gold Instant Activator (the one you pour out, not the spray) AND I bought the Worlds of Curls for Extra Dry Hair. I used them together, and I am officially sold on the juice … so much so that I had to offer up photographic proof.
> 
> *In these pics, my hair is 100% dry*. Behold … the power of the juice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now granted, my hair smells like …… ohhhhhh … 1984; however, it is moisturized to the hilt and blingin’ out of control, plus my curls are soft to the touch. I’m gonna have to use some essential oils to cut this smell though, because woooo chile …
> 
> So yeah … I’m tardy for the party, but I’m officially a juicer.
> 
> 
> Drip, drip.


 
YEAH my hair cousin is in the buildin'. Your hair HOT gurl. With or without the juice  But preferably with  You can never be late to a party that don't stop


----------



## Firstborn2

AGrlCanMAC said:


> Too bad my hair all but hates glycerin these days. Good luck guys. I'll be looking out for your progress!


 
Awe sorry to hear that, have you tried making your own mixture? That way you could add as little or as much as you like.


----------



## Firstborn2

LadyPBC said:


> OK - update - I took out my crochet braids now I will be straight juicin all over the place. ALSO - one night I went to potty and fell - I had to laugh. suppose its a rite of passage to be in the Jheri Juice club. Sooooo - *as a natural can I put my juice (HS 14n1 for now) all over my hair or just on the ends*? BTW - my hair was so soft and stretched when I took my cornrows out. I could run my fingers through my coils. Don't mind me if all of this has been covered. I'm only on page 43 but determined to read all the posts for this thread! Oops another question - *I want to start rocking a bun (4a) should I use the curl activator in a jar to tame my coils or ecostyler type gel or what?* Holla'!


 
I cover my hair in Da Juice, it's your choice, some of use are only applying on the ends and some of use are using it all over...

I actually like the activator gel, I've never tried the eco but I want to. So juice and be merry.


----------



## Firstborn2

kinchen said:


> OK I have the care free curl spray and the mositurizer in the bottle and have been using them both the last week on some twist and today I untwisted and put in a puff man my hair is so soft. I am in!!!


 
 ATTENTION Juicers roll out the redcarpet for *Ms. Kinchen *she has joined Da Juice


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@FirstBorn.. maybe another week.. idk.. 

@LadyPBC.. im natural "& I put the juice on my whole head
	 "& I would use the juice and tie my edges down bec activator makes ur hair curl not lay flat.. at least mine doesn't ... HTH


----------



## favorc

Has anybody every used 335 curl moisturizer? Is it any good?


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @FirstBorn.. maybe another week.. idk..
> 
> @LadyPBC.. im natural "& I put the juice on my whole head
> "&* I would use the juice and tie my edges down bec activator makes ur hair curl not lay flat.. at least mine doesn't ...* HTH


 

You know Poka posted last night about this, I'm going to give it a try, I use a bonnet at night, but I will get a satin scarf.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Favorc I haven't heard of that one =/


----------



## TaraDyan

Firstborn2 said:


> :woohoo: Roll out the redcarpet *Ms TaraDayan,  *another hair idol has joined Da Juice:welcome3:


 

Hair idol?  Wow ... thank you, girl. 



cutenss said:


> YEAH my hair cousin is in the buildin'. Your hair HOT gurl. With or without the juice  But preferably with  You can never be late to a party that don't stop


 
Woo hoo! Once I found out that my hair cuz was in this challenge, I just had to give it a try.


----------



## twinkletoes17

Long week at school, oh my goodness. The end is near, finals are looming... can't wait to get it over with, AGH! lol.

I'm still busy juicing. I'm getting tired of wearing my hair in a bun tbh. Any suggestions?

I have to start juicing more. Crazy Northern Cal weather. It went from being freezing cold (literally, ice on the grass) to being in the 80s lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

:woohoo:I got my Skaala...I got my Skaala...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Firstborn im mad the big lots I went to aint have crap =(


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 ... I will miss 'hearing" you screaming skala but I am looking forward to your product review.


----------



## favorc

Thanks Miss Keciia. If any one else know of 335 curl activatior holla at me!


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Firstborn im mad the big lots I went to aint have crap =(


 
Girl I know how you feel, I was stalking 5 different big lots and nothing... I even tried to online purchase but it cost to much...I'm so grateful these ladies were willing to help me out


----------



## choctaw

favorc said:


> Thanks Miss Keciia. If any one else know of 335 curl activatior holla at me!



favorc

I found a product called Lovely 335 curl soft gel moisturizer activator at this website:

 http://www.clairhair.com/en/ShoppingList.php?ManufactureId=0&BrandId=68&BrandSubId=235&BrandOptId=0&CategoryLId=0&CategoryMId=&StyleCateId=&LengthCateId=0&ProductEventId=0&CustomCateId=0&PriceRangeId=50&FreeShippingTag=0&RecommendedTag=0&BestTag=0&PriceCutTag=0&NewTag=0&ClearanceTag=0&ProductTitle=&o=ReviewCount&b=desc&pageScale=20&Display=0&Type=Price&Keyword=HAIR%20GROWTH%20AID%20$4%20~%20$6

Please copy and paste this link or do a search at http://www.clairhair.com


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Firstborn2 ... I will miss 'hearing" you screaming skala but I am looking forward to your product review.


 

Girl I wanted to scream Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaa but I said don't do it FB don't do it,  trust me I am spending saturday playing in my Skala, my sister is out here visiting, I told her  change in plans it's SKala Time, I am so excited  BTW Choctaw I love that yt vid you posted, it's hilarious.


----------



## Firstborn2

favorc said:


> Thanks Miss Keciia. If any one else know of 335 curl activatior holla at me!


 
I've never heard of this product either.


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> Long week at school, oh my goodness. The end is near, finals are looming... can't wait to get it over with, AGH! lol.
> 
> I'm still busy juicing. I'm getting tired of wearing my hair in a bun tbh. Any suggestions?
> 
> I have to start juicing more. Crazy Northern Cal weather. It went from being freezing cold (literally, ice on the grass) to being in the 80s lol.


 
Twink stop trying to be difficult and just wear the bun  I'm in the braid challenge and bun challenge so you see my options are extremely limited. My Hubs always give me the side eye. I just tell him 7more month calm down


----------



## Firstborn2

Skala


----------



## twinkletoes17

Firstborn2 said:


> Twink stop trying to be difficult and just wear the bun  I'm in the braid challenge and bun challenge so you see my options are extremely limited. My Hubs always give me the side eye. I just tell him 7more month calm down


 
Lol, I'm afraid of it breaking is all. Bun during the day, loose bun at night. I hope my hair isn't stressed.

What did he say after you told him "7 more months"? Lol, my ex hated it when my hair was in a bun. Keyword being ex lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

He tells me I'm trying his patience. He even suggested I get a weave or a wig I've never had either before, I have nightmares about wearing a wig. Don't get me wrong, I don't mind them on other women. I have a fear that someone will walk up behind me and snatch it off. I don't know I have to do something, because it's coming up more frequent.


----------



## twinkletoes17

I'm the same way. I've never worn a wig or weave and don't plan on doing so for the same reason. It seems more of a hassle. You don't have a "wear your hair out" pass?


----------



## Firstborn2

I have to do my hair in june because I have a length check, I was going to wait until he leaves town but I will probably do it the week before he leaves so it will shut him up. Thats was one option.

Twink, what happened with you and the ex, girl don't tell me you broke up over a bun???


----------



## curali

Song of Serenity, great info; thanks.

Firstborn2,  I did!  I used Aloe Vera Gel, Aloe Vera Juice, Glycerin, and SAA.


----------



## girlyprincess23

I just wanted to say that I LOVE LOVE LOVE the JUICE!!! I am in the process of taking out my twists and I am spreading out the process so I started in the middle of my head. Now the hair in the middle of my head is different from the rest I mean a complete different texture and coarser (or drier as it sems now). But all the while I have been in twists and I have known about the juice I have been using it instead of braidspray for my hair an scalp.........and aren't I glad!! I thought that all this time the juice wasn't doing anything because it didnt feel very wet after I sprayed it but I was so wrong. When I took out the twists in the drier textured hair the hair was sooooooo soft and moisturized like I have NEVER felt it before! I was like Huh? and turns out it was because of the juice. I am a juicer forever, I no longer need any other moisturizer or sealant or anything!!! Thanks adora!


----------



## twinkletoes17

Firstborn2 said:


> I have to do my hair in june because I have a length check, I was going to wait until he leaves town but I will probably do it the week before he leaves so it will shut him up. Thats was one option.
> 
> Twink, what happened with you and the ex, girl don't tell me you broke up over a bun???


 
Yeah, I'd do it the week before he leaves if I were you lol.

Pfft, that wasn't the reason. I'm sure it contributed though. He was always talking about how obsessed I was with my hair, protective styling, sticking to my regimen, etc. And then he'd use my products and be like "WOW!" Go figure. He was cowashing by the time we were through. He'd call me afterwards, asking for the names of the products he was using. Go figure again lol.


----------



## BostonMaria

Just washed my hair with Head n Shoulders... It was the only shampoo in the bathroom. Omg so much hair was pulled and matted up. I didn't panic, just deep conditioned and detangled. 

My hair felt like freakin sandpaper afterwards. I added a leave-in and put some s-curl in it too. I hope it feels better in the morning. People wonder why I barely use shampoo. It will be a very long time before I use shampoo again, altho I'm sure it was the brand I used. Only cowashing for me! Oh and The Juice of course!

Hey Adora, we miss you in the other threads!


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> Yeah, I'd do it the week before he leaves if I were you lol.
> 
> Pfft, that wasn't the reason. I'm sure it contributed though. He was always talking about how obsessed I was with my hair, protective styling, sticking to my regimen, etc. And then he'd use my products and be like "WOW!" Go figure. He was cowashing by the time we were through. He'd call me afterwards, asking for the names of the products he was using. Go figure again lol.


 
Girl that sounds like my husband, he didn't like the juice, fought the juice now he uses the juice....


----------



## afrikurl

afrikurl said:


> @ chelz. I didn't go to big lots. I tried to be good. I don't need no more nail polish, make up or hair products.... that's what I told myself. I didn't order from NYX even though I keep looking back and even though big lots on the corner, I think I'mma stay away. the juice works for me so I'm gonna stick with it.
> *That didn't stop me from going to old navy and getting that 50% off the clearance though!*


This was what I meant by good thing your didn't quote me firstborn. I hit up old navy. I still may get them glosses and nail polishes from NYX. I went to the 99cent store today and there was a big lots next door... no Skala. I think y'all done bought it all. I'mma try the one on the corner from my house tomorrow.


----------



## Firstborn2

duh, I didn't even see that,lol...


----------



## Firstborn2

Afrikurl you must be somewhere in cali cuz I haven't had any luck with skala in my area or outside my area.


----------



## Firstborn2

BostonMaria said:


> Just washed my hair with Head n Shoulders... It was the only shampoo in the bathroom. Omg so much hair was pulled and matted up. I didn't panic, just deep conditioned and detangled.
> 
> My hair felt like freakin sandpaper afterwards. I added a leave-in and put some s-curl in it too. I hope it feels better in the morning. People wonder why I barely use shampoo. It will be a very long time before I use shampoo again, altho I'm sure it was the brand I used. Only cowashing for me! Oh and The Juice of course!
> 
> Hey Adora, we miss you in the other threads!


 
I'm glad you were able to avoid a disaster, I would have panicked big times.


----------



## afrikurl

I co washed my kinky twists and DCed with Aussie 3 min deeeep. I generously juiced with my baby daddy and baggied. Today when I was retwisting some of the ones that slid down, my hair was still dry so I juiced in the morning, this afternoon when I got home and I will juice and baggy before bed.

I also have been distributuing a dollop of juice throughout baby afrikurl's twists in the morning before I take her to day care. It helps them to lay down and stop looking so coolio-ish.  Of course her hair is soft. I'm trynna decide if I'm going to touch them up this weekend, do a whole nother style or let her keep these thoughout next week.


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn we probably live next door to each other. I'm in LA too.


----------



## afrikurl

twinkletoes17 said:


> Yeah, I'd do it the week before he leaves if I were you lol.
> 
> Pfft, that wasn't the reason. I'm sure it contributed though. He was always talking about how obsessed I was with my hair, protective styling, sticking to my regimen, etc. And then he'd use my products and be like "WOW!" Go figure. He was cowashing by the time we were through. He'd call me afterwards, asking for the names of the products he was using. Go figure again lol.


 
Good thing he's an ex. He need some man stuff to worry about. Don't be trippin over the womanly stuff I do to maintain my sexy.(I don't care how crazy it is) Just compliment me, treat me like a queen and go shoot some hoops or something.


----------



## Firstborn2

OK cool so if you come across a big lots that carry Skala then let me know because I'm at a lost.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz where are you hiding out? I see you thanking folx,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> This was what I meant by good thing your didn't quote me firstborn. I hit up old navy. I still may get them glosses and nail polishes from NYX. I went to the 99cent store today and there was a big lots next door... no Skala. I think y'all done bought it all. I'mma try the one on the corner from my house tomorrow.



Lol I saw that, just didn't get a chance to respond, what you buy at old navy? Clothes for baby afrikurl?

I'm too lazy to try and start a second post sooo...

Man Im trying hard not to be MIA but this is Redonkulous!!! I either have no signal or half a bar out of a possible 5...wow. Like Ludacris song...how low can ya go, how low can ya go...you can go lower than ya ever really been before, signal down, juice up!! 

*@FirstBizzle*, I misssssss youuuuu! Already! Which Skala products did ya get?? Tell meh!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelzzzzzzzzz  what have you been up to baby girl.


ETA::: Ceramide G3 and the Fruit cocktail


----------



## afrikurl

@ chelz  I didn't get anything for baby Afrikurl. her clothes have been eating up my money cause she's growing so quickly. She just got a ton of cute stuff from her cousin too. Alot of things with tags still on it! I got some jeans and tops for work. I'm juicing like crazy to get my juicey balance back. Now I am on the hunt for a product i never heard of before just cause i can't find  it.


----------



## Firstborn2

@Afrikurl, my sister wants this skala too, lol. I'm taking her to Corona on sunday to visit my grandparents, so I will map out all the big lots in her area and hit them up, if I come across it, I will definitely pick some up for you.


----------



## Firstborn2

@chelz did you take da juice to the country with you?


----------



## twinkletoes17

I haven't lurked the hair forums in a while; just the soap opera and career advancment forums lol. What's skala, is it new?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> @chelz did you take da juice to the country with you?



Of course girl! You already know I did, I was about to buy a 16oz bottle of either CFCG or Scurl from the supaa dupaa walmart to have for when I run outta my 8oz CFCG. But I'm not out Of it yet so I'll just wait, maybe 2morow.

Lol remember, no need to check on us, go to tha store and check on some juice!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

h0la ladies =)

h0w is every0ne? I put s0me Blue Magic Curl Activator Gel (BMCAG) 0n the ends 0f my twists and it gives a super soft non greasy hold.. I think if you have thin hair it'll be awesome =) im still gonna use it but I wanna try the WOC regular..


----------



## fluffylocks

These are my favorite moisturizers....I feel like these are the only products that really do moisturize for me. Dont have to use a oil or a leavein either.


I was wondering if alot of people on here wash daily or almost and the use these?


Because for me, after the second and third day of using these products without washing, your hair is really really soft. Plus it seems like you would go through alot of bottles of these.

I wash 1-3x a week personally.


----------



## Firstborn2

twinkletoes17 said:


> I haven't lurked the hair forums in a while; just the soap opera and career advancment forums lol. What's skala, is it new?


 
It's a cheapie brazilian line of hair products that alot of people rave about on this forum,...There are a few Skala threads circulating I believe, let me see if I can find one. Also if you are lucky Big Lots have it for $1 1 freakin dollar and I can't find 1 freakin Big Lots in my area that carry it

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=62256

BTW:: Thanks to the Skala Queen, I'm obsessed with this product.


----------



## Americka

Firstborn2 said:


> It's a cheapie brazilian line of hair products that alot of people rave about on this forum,...There are a few Skala threads circulating I believe, let me see if I can find one. Also if you are lucky Big Lots have it for $1 1 freakin dollar and I can't find 1 freakin Big Lots in my area that carry it
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=62256
> 
> BTW:: Thanks to the Skala Queen, I'm obsessed with this product.



Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> h0la ladies =)
> 
> h0w is every0ne? I put s0me Blue Magic Curl Activator Gel (BMCAG) 0n the ends 0f my twists and it gives a super soft non greasy hold.. I think if you have thin hair it'll be awesome =) im still gonna use it but I wanna try the WOC regular..


 
Thanks for the review on the Blue Magic Gel, that's good to know I wasn't to sure about this one since I have never seen it in any BSS I've gone to. How is your weekend going so far? I spent the first part of the day with my sister who is visiting, her friends just came by to pick her up, my husband and the kids are gone and I'm about to go Skala crazy up in hea


----------



## Firstborn2

Americka said:


> Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


 

You know you ain't right  and yes I place blame on you


----------



## Firstborn2

fluffylocks said:


> These are my favorite moisturizers....I feel like these are the only products that really do moisturize for me. Dont have to use a oil or a leavein either.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if alot of people on here wash daily or almost and the use these?
> 
> 
> Because for me, after the second and third day of using these products without washing, your hair is really really soft. Plus it seems like you would go through alot of bottles of these.
> 
> I wash 1-3x a week personally.


 

Since it's been cold in L.A. I'm only co-washing 2-3x aweek.


----------



## danigurl18

attempting to juice while I have this weave in with my dye bottle


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Still juicin ladies, and my hair is fabulous!!!


----------



## DarkChyld

I had to add a bit of gel to my juice. My curlies are popping out through the twists.


----------



## DarkChyld

Firstborn2 said:


> Since it's been cold in L.A. I'm only co-washing 2-3x aweek.


This weather is killing me and my hair. I've been juicing twice as much.


----------



## Firstborn2

DarkChyld said:


> This weather is killing me and my hair. I've been juicing twice as much.


 
Girl that's why I'm using juice and gel. This wind isn't showing my strands any mercy. Combining the juice and gel has helped tremendously.


----------



## RockCreak

Just popping my big ol head in hear... I'm still juicing.

I'm about to cowash and dc (overnight) and juice in the morning!

Pssst..  juicing works great for me once its dry!


----------



## BostonMaria

Juiced today. I think I over did it though because my hair looked kinda stringy.

Hey where is Adora? I noticed she hasn't logged in since April 13th.  Did she make the banned? I hope not!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Firstborn.. my weekend is goin okay.. im dog tired bec my mom woke up for work this morning making all kinds of noise.. at like 7am so I been up since .. "& im a little mad bec my bf is goin to a girl I don't like house for a party.. I couldn't tell him not to go she's his friend "& I don't wanna be one of THOSE gf's ya know.. anywho my hair came for mah weave!!!!!!

WHOOT**WHOOT =)


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Haaaayyyyy Chelzzz!!! LOL

@Danigirl are you in the weave challenge? I wanna see ur install.. pics? 

ya'll know Hairlicious has a jheri juice challenge too.. Swagger Jackers  hahaa


----------



## Mahalialee4

I love me some African Gold Curl Activator gel. Aside from being cheap, ($6.00 Canadian). having great moisturizing propertiesfor baggying, it has no offensive overpowering scent. It is great for my buns and overnight full head baggying and that is good enough for me. When I let it dry after a good saturation and baggying, I am able to separate hair with my fingers, add my scalp treatments, oil, and gel and go. I can keep this up for several days. Thumbs Up!


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Firstborn.. my weekend is goin okay.. im dog tired bec my mom woke up for work this morning making all kinds of noise.. at like 7am so I been up since .. "& im a little mad bec my bf is goin to a girl I don't like house for a party.. I couldn't tell him not to go she's his friend "& I don't wanna be one of THOSE gf's ya know.. anywho my hair came for mah weave!!!!!!
> 
> WHOOT**WHOOT =)


 
you are better than me because there's no way mine would be going.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Mahalialee4 .. Thanks for the review!! glad The Juice is workin out for ya 

-Live Long "& Juice !!


----------



## Firstborn2

BostonMaria said:


> Juiced today. I think I over did it though because my hair looked kinda stringy.
> 
> Hey where is Adora? I noticed she hasn't logged in since April 13th. Did she make the banned? I hope not!


 
She said she spent so much time in the thread, she had fallen way behind in school work and personal life guess she is trying to catch up, but she did tell me that she was going to the meetup.


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Haaaayyyyy Chelzzz!!! LOL
> 
> @Danigirl are you in the weave challenge? I wanna see ur install.. pics?
> 
> ya'll know Hairlicious has a jheri juice challenge too.. Swagger Jackers  hahaa


 
I remember somebody telling Adora that a while back . How are they doing on the challenge?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *I remember somebody telling Adora that a while back* . How are they doing on the challenge?



It was Meeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! 

yup yup I was lurking and saw that 

How is Skala doing?? Be nice to Skala.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Firstborn2 said:


> I remember somebody telling Adora that a while back . How are they doing on the challenge?


 
im doing good with the challenge.. i juice on the entire length of my hair everyday.. no oils just THE JUICE


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^ Chelz I love The Skala, I left a review in the Skala thread, oops did I say Skala, well yup Skala is the Bomb, SKalaaaaaaaaaaaa, Skalaaaaaaaaaa. Girl you are going to love it, my hair is soft, moisturized, strong and it smells so good.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@FirstBorn im jealous... i want The Skala too


----------



## Firstborn2

you haven't been able to find it either?  What state do you live in?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@firstBorn.. california.. im down in San Diego.. home of the wack Big Lots'


----------



## Firstborn2

LOL well I'm in L.A. and I can say the same thang...But I haven't given up, I'm headed to Corona tomorrow and I will definitely be checking out there.


----------



## afrikurl

I think it's the socal big lots I wen to another one today in LA, no luck. I went to a meet up tonight. it was fun, there were like 6 folks and 4 of them were LHCF members. One of them was a missing juicer. I told her she better check in. If she doesn't I'mm put her on BLAST!

Live by the juice,Die by the juice


----------



## afrikurl

Firstborn2 said:


> @Afrikurl, my sister wants this skala too, lol. I'm taking her to Corona on sunday to visit my grandparents, so I will map out all the big lots in her area and hit them up, if I come across it, I will definitely pick some up for you.


  I couldn't thank you twice.Thank you!


----------



## Firstborn2

OH man blast her...blast her....I can't wait to find out who it is...


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> I couldn't thank you twice.Thank you!


 
Your welcome....


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> I think it's the socal big lots I wen to another one today in LA, no luck. I went to a meet up tonight. it was fun, there were like 6 folks and 4 of them were LHCF members. One of them was a missing juicer. I told her she better check in. If she doesn't I'mm put her on BLAST!
> 
> Live by the juice,Die by the juice


 
where did you guys meet up at and what did you do? I had stop checking the meet up forum, I seems like L.A. couldn't never get it together.


----------



## afrikurl

@darkchild and first born, it aint hardly cold out here. hmm today was 68-fair, tomorrow will be 74-partly cloudy and monday 77-sunny. that's courtesy of yahoo weather.If you can wear open toes without freezing,it's nice weather


----------



## afrikurl

the meet up was on meetup.com, a friend irl took me it was at some one's house. we brought food and products


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@FB that's right you stalk them big lots' =)

@Afrikurl.. I think I was posed to be there.. if it was in Temecula I was =( I didn't have any pennies to eat out.. I have to fix my vehicle ..wh0mp*wh0o0ooomp


----------



## afrikurl

don't worry miss keciia, that's not the one but if someone from temecula asks, your secret is safe with me. Too back you didn't see this one. You could have had fun and saved your pennies. It was a potluck and some people didn't bring food, others brought a lot.


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> @darkchild and first born, it aint hardly cold out here. hmm today was 68-fair, tomorrow will be 74-partly cloudy and monday 77-sunny. that's courtesy of yahoo weather.If you can wear open toes without freezing,it's nice weather


 
No I'm not talking about today, I'm talking bout the past 2weeks it has been extremely windy. Today was actually an ok day....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> No I'm not talking about today, I'm talking bout the past 2weeks it has been extremely windy. Today was actually an ok day....



FirstBizzle I see your new location is juiceville,lol I guess I'll claim tha Skalaville,Juiceland then 

I miss talking to all tha juicers, Ill be back from tha country on Monday afternoon, I will be reposting tha juice anthem, oh and will be dying to try some Skala ... Cant wait!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Afrikurl .. oh .. the 1 I was talkin abt is from this board.. it was in SD last time "& I caught that 1


----------



## foxee

I'm still juicing but toned it down a bit.  At the beginning of this challenge I was juicing up to twice a day.  I co-wash once a week and right before wash day my hair was a greasy mess.  I switched to once a day or as needed.  I didn't juice yesterday since my hair was still moisturized. 

I'm currently wearing cornrows under a half wig.  Today I detangled, co-washed and blow dried and only lost 4 hairs!


----------



## My Friend

Still juicing


----------



## naturalhigh

I'm not part of the challenge but after reading this string I decided to try CFCG and boy oh boy my hair is lovin' it!!! Thank you for this post


----------



## *Happily Me*

15 weeks post.  

as long as i stay moisturized, it's all good


----------



## trendsetta25

first let me say that the amount of hair this chick was able to retain in 10 months is bananas!!!! i'm awed by it...secondly she moisturizes with.....DA JUICE!!!!
This is how i'm juicing after seeing this video (try either link)
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=5OEVwkW5QR4

i wonder if she's a member


----------



## My Friend

naturalhigh said:


> I'm not part of the challenge but after reading this string I decided to try CFCG and boy oh boy my hair is lovin' it!!! Thank you for this post


 

 naturalhigh..come to da juice

u can still join us


----------



## taj

Checking in........Juicing!


----------



## Firstborn2

Tajjjjj where have you been hiding?


----------



## ladyKT

Do we have some before and after pictures of using the Juice?


----------



## danigurl18

all juiced up for the night


----------



## Firstborn2

ladyKT said:


> Do we have some before and after pictures of using the Juice?


 
Yup a few member have posted, don't remember what page they are own, so you have to search.


----------



## Firstborn2

OK yall, I got my Skala....Hubby hit the motha load,


----------



## maxineshaw

Hello fellow juicers.  Just checkin in to say that I'm still juicing.  I used the s-curl to twist my hair yesterday, and I really liked it.  My hair is quite soft.  I spritzed with the diluted s-curl, and that made my hair even softer.

I do have some castor oil at my roots (and as I was twisting, it sort of rubbed down to the ends).  I love it.  I think it's the perfect companion for the juice.  However, the next time I twist I'm going to use just s-curl.  If that works I'm going to only juice.


----------



## My Friend

MondoDismo said:


> Hello fellow juicers. Just checkin in to say that I'm still juicing. I used the s-curl to twist my hair yesterday, and I really liked it. My hair is quite soft. I spritzed with the diluted s-curl, and that made my hair even softer.
> 
> I do have some castor oil at my roots (and as I was twisting, it sort of rubbed down to the ends). I love it. I think it's the perfect companion for the juice. However, the next time I twist I'm going to use just s-curl. If that works I'm going to only juice.


 

Any pics?


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Hello fellow juicers. Just checkin in to say that I'm still juicing. I used the s-curl to twist my hair yesterday, and I really liked it. My hair is quite soft. I spritzed with the diluted s-curl, and that made my hair even softer.
> 
> I do have some castor oil at my roots (and as I was twisting, it sort of rubbed down to the ends). I love it. I think it's the perfect companion for the juice. However, the next time I twist I'm going to use just s-curl. If that works I'm going to only juice.


 
I'm glad it's been working for you MD, you know we almost lost you in the beginning. Be good to the juice and the juice will be good to you


----------



## Firstborn2

trendsetta25 said:


> first let me say that the amount of hair this chick was able to retain in 10 months is bananas!!!! i'm awed by it...secondly she moisturizes with.....DA JUICE!!!!
> This is how i'm juicing after seeing this video (try either link)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=5OEVwkW5QR4
> 
> i wonder if she's a member


 
This is a good post thank you for posting, this will help the ladies who want to juice and also maintain a hairstyle.


----------



## BostonMaria

Up early today. I juiced on Sat and slapped some black gel. I was disappointed to see that my hair looked like.. umm.. a jherri curl LMAO  I can't do a wash and go with this stuff. BUT the good news is that it looks great when my hair is in a ponytail.

*ADORA if you see this we miss you* 
But do your thang girl.  I'll be done with school next Thursday, got one class out of the way as of last Saturday. I had to spend less time on LHCF and concentrate on school. It takes alot of discipline LOL but it can be done. Once school is done come back. I'll be weave checkin you on May 22nd!


----------



## winona

Care Free and S Curl werent working for me but I made my own mix with glycerin, spring water, kemi oyl, and illipe butter, emulsifiing wax and my hair is soooo soft.  Thank you ladies

How long is everyone juicing?  Is it just in the summer time? or is it year round?  I ask the question because in the winter I put aside my glycerin products so what do you replace your juice with?


----------



## fancypants007

Just checking in for the week, still using my CFCG and loving it.


----------



## ConsiderCamille

Can't wait to take these braids out and start juicing!!! I'm going to be using s curl and I am really hoping I can get some retention because I don't want to have to keep putting in braids to see a difference. Juicers, I will be with you soon!!! 2 weeks!!


----------



## tarheelgurl

This juice thread is like a magnet to me....but I can't find an answer that I am looking for.....How are relaxed people using the juice?? Are you just using it on new growth or the entire length? Are you diluting it? Adding something else? Using it along with something else? Using it daily? Help a sister out please........!!

 I want to juice because I am always looking for good moisture but I don't want to have flat shapeless hair....which is what my fine hair will do if I overdo anything!

TIA!


----------



## biancaelyse

I have to give this up    It makes my hair too frizzy and it feels sticky


----------



## MrsSmitty77

winona said:


> Care Free and S Curl werent working for me but I made my own mix with glycerin, spring water, kemi oyl, and illipe butter, emulsifiing wax and my hair is soooo soft. Thank you ladies
> 
> *How long is everyone juicing? Is it just in the summer time? or is it year round? I ask the question because in the winter I put aside my glycerin products so what do you replace your juice with?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I would also like an answer to this question.  Thanks!!


----------



## NaturallyMo

tarheelgurl said:


> This juice thread is like a magnet to me....but I can't find an answer that I am looking for.....How are relaxed people using the juice?? Are you just using it on new growth or the entire length? Are you diluting it? Adding something else? Using it along with something else? Using it daily? Help a sister out please........!!
> 
> I want to juice because I am always looking for good moisture but I don't want to have flat shapeless hair....which is what my fine hair will do if I overdo anything!
> 
> TIA!




Trendsetta posted this yt link of a relaxed woman moisturizing with S-Curl http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ I didn't watch the entire thing, but it may help.


----------



## trendsetta25

tarheelgurl said:


> This juice thread is like a magnet to me....but I can't find an answer that I am looking for.....How are relaxed people using the juice?? Are you just using it on new growth or the entire length? Are you diluting it? Adding something else? Using it along with something else? Using it daily? Help a sister out please........!!
> 
> I want to juice because I am always looking for good moisture but I don't want to have flat shapeless hair....which is what my fine hair will do if I overdo anything!
> 
> TIA!



I posted a youtube video yesterday of a relaxed girl who juices. i try this method all the time and it doesn't weigh my hair down at all. (try either or)
http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEz...os=5OEVwkW5QR4


----------



## LilMissRed

{sigh} I came out of lurkin to benefit from da juice.. BUT I dont think my hair likes it anymore since its gotten warmer outside.. after using the carefree gold.. if I dont use eco gel.. my hair swells up(wont lay down at all) and eventually becomes dry AND I'm assuming when I do use the eco gel it makes my hair hard/dryish as well.. back to the drawing board


----------



## Evo-ny

Juicing and listening in to this member's radio show:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=18068

You should tune in, great topic of Successful black women but having unsuccessful relationships.


----------



## afrikurl

Adora is relaxed and she juices. Also for those who are concerned about the frizz, juice has a lot of glycerine so it is constantly pulling moisture into your hair, thus causing it to swell and frizz.  I know that long aid and eco styler are a match made in heaven! I use them both on dry hair, long aid then eco. Something about starting on dry heair helps your curl pattern form and it doesn't take all year to dry. it won't be as soft as jus the juice but it won't be as hard as just eco either.


----------



## Blessed2bless

biancaelyse said:


> I have to give this up  It makes my hair too frizzy and it feels sticky


 Try using 14 n 1 all you need is very little product. A little goes a long way.
HTH


----------



## CaliDiamond

biancaelyse said:


> I have to give this up  It makes my hair too frizzy and it feels sticky


 
Me 2... My fine hair can't handle it


----------



## krissyprissy

tarheelgurl said:


> This juice thread is like a magnet to me....but I can't find an answer that I am looking for.....How are relaxed people using the juice?? Are you just using it on new growth or the entire length? Are you diluting it? Adding something else? Using it along with something else? Using it daily? Help a sister out please........!!
> 
> I want to juice because I am always looking for good moisture but I don't want to have flat shapeless hair....which is what my fine hair will do if I overdo anything!
> 
> TIA!



Im relaxed but I only juice with protective styles. I tend to get a little heavy handed with products. It's great for airdrying too.


----------



## afrikurl

I have a confession to make, I've been unfaithful to the juice.  I juiced my hair but I got a free myhoneychild product  at the meet up and I twisted baby afrikurl's hair... without juice. I made a new spritz with nettle and glycerine that I will use to keep it moisturized through out the week. Forgive me juicegods for I have sinned.


----------



## Vshanell

biancaelyse said:


> I have to give this up    It makes my hair too frizzy and it feels sticky


I was about to come in here and say this.  They make my hair super frizzy, always have....but my hair feels amazing though.  I was using one for braid outs and it made my hair so soft that it was like cotton candy and wouldn't hold the wave pattern at all.  I haven't had the problem with stickiness when i use Carefree Curl spray or scurl, the activator gels can make my hair sticky.....but my curls look good.


----------



## so1913

My hair is a HOT MESS!!!! LOL LOL I can't help but to crack up how bad it is.  So yesterday I went and picked up the World of Curls gel and HS14n1 stuff to try out.  I ended up doing a bantu knot out on my dry hair using the world of curls.  When I took down the knots, the curls actually looked pretty good.  I wasn't used to seeing my hair that way so was a little uncomfortable rocking it and almost jumped in the shower again to wash it out, but decided why not just go ahead and rock something different.  I need to expand my style database.  Well it's been raining all weekend and although it wasn't raining when I walked out the door, it was still cloudy, doom and gloomy out.  By the time I got to the office my hair was a frizzy MESS!!!!  All the curls from the knot out are pretty much gone, hair is shrunken up into a frizzy, poofy, confused mess lol.  Luckily I grabbed a small claw clamp on the way out the door so I was able to pin the front back at least but this is deeeeeeeefinitely a bad hair day.

On a positive note, my hair feels nice and soft.


----------



## Vshanell

so1913 said:


> My hair is a HOT MESS!!!! LOL LOL I can't help but to crack up how bad it is.  So yesterday I went and picked up the World of Curls gel and HS14n1 stuff to try out.  I ended up doing a bantu knot out on my dry hair using the world of curls.  When I took down the knots, the curls actually looked pretty good.  I wasn't used to seeing my hair that way so was a little uncomfortable rocking it and almost jumped in the shower again to wash it out, but decided why not just go ahead and rock something different.  I need to expand my style database.  Well it's been raining all weekend and although it wasn't raining when I walked out the door, it was still cloudy, doom and gloomy out.  By the time I got to the office my hair was a frizzy MESS!!!!  All the curls from the knot out are pretty much gone, hair is shrunken up into a frizzy, poofy, confused mess lol.  Luckily I grabbed a small claw clamp on the way out the door so I was able to pin the front back at least but this is deeeeeeeefinitely a bad hair day.
> 
> On a positive note, my hair feels nice and soft.


Girl that sounds like my juiced up braid out.  When i took it down i literally gasped, the waves were so pretty!  All silky and shiny, i was like omg.  As the day went on i was like what is this on my head?......but it's soft.  All those waves turned to cotton candy.

I think if paired up with a gel or mousse it will be better.  Something with hold.  I'm still experimenting.  My curls are looking great with the CFC and Blue Magic or Long-Aid activator on top.  The activator gels give it a little hold but can be sorta sticky.  I think i will try using ecostyler one day.


----------



## so1913

Pokahontas said:


> Girl that sounds like my juiced up braid out.  When i took it down i literally gasped, the waves were so pretty!  All silky and shiny, i was like omg.  As the day went on i was like what is this on my head?......but it's soft.  All those waves turned to cotton candy.
> 
> I think if paired up with a gel or mousse it will be better.  Something with hold.  I'm still experimenting.  My curls are looking great with the CFC and Blue Magic or Long-Aid activator on top.  The activator gels give it a little hold but can be sorta sticky.  I think i will try using ecostyler one day.



Cotton candy is a good analogy!

There was gel in my hair from my wash'n go earlier that day (fantasia IC), so I thought that would provide a little hold factor when I added the activator gel to it...that turned out not to be the case lol.

So your natural curls hold ok with the activator gel, just not your experience with the twistout?


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Still juicing with cfcg.  I think I'm going to get cornrows next wk, so I'll probably switch to the Darcy's juice so I can spray and go.


----------



## Vshanell

so1913 said:


> Cotton candy is a good analogy!
> 
> There was gel in my hair from my wash'n go earlier that day (fantasia IC), so I thought that would provide a little hold factor when I added the activator gel to it...that turned out not to be the case lol.
> 
> So your natural curls hold ok with the activator gel, just not your experience with the twistout?


Yes, activator gel works better for natural curls.  I did the braid-out with regular juice (no activator gel), and that's why i my hair was frizzy.  It was so soft though, it felt great.  

Long-Aid is good for wash n' go's, i used to use it but my hair took forever to dry with it.  I think i will try what afrikurl said and use it on dry hair....good idea.

ETA....I tooks pics of my curls with the juice and activator.  I'll try to remember to post them here tomorrow.


----------



## Firstborn2

winona said:


> Care Free and S Curl werent working for me but I made my own mix with glycerin, spring water, kemi oyl, and illipe butter, emulsifiing wax and my hair is soooo soft. Thank you ladies
> 
> How long is everyone juicing? Is it just in the summer time? or is it year round? I ask the question because in the winter I put aside my glycerin products so what do you replace your juice with?


 
I live in Los Angeles seasonal changes aren't an issue so I juiced during the winter with no problems, I know Adora juices year round and she lives in  Jersey.


----------



## Firstborn2

ConsiderCamille said:


> Can't wait to take these braids out and start juicing!!! I'm going to be using s curl and I am really hoping I can get some retention because I don't want to have to keep putting in braids to see a difference. Juicers, I will be with you soon!!! 2 weeks!!


 
Girl you can juice in the braids I do with good results.


----------



## Evo-ny

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what's wrong with juicing in cold weather? I did a quick search put couldn't find a good reason why da juica gotta hibernate in the winter. :O


----------



## Firstborn2

biancaelyse said:


> I have to give this up  It makes my hair too frizzy and it feels sticky


 
Nooooo Um have you tried this method yet

http://www.youtube.com/user/fgrogan#p/u/24/SYEzBTPCGKQ courtesy of trensetta25


----------



## Firstborn2

LilMissRed said:


> {sigh} I came out of lurkin to benefit from da juice.. BUT I dont think my hair likes it anymore since its gotten warmer outside.. after using the carefree gold.. if I dont use eco gel.. my hair swells up(wont lay down at all) and eventually becomes dry AND I'm assuming when I do use the eco gel it makes my hair hard/dryish as well.. back to the drawing board


 
Don't give up so fast, have you tried making your own or trying another brand, CFCG worked for me the first 3wks and then it went south, my hair end up liking S-curl and Long Aid Gel, but a lot of women are having success with a homemade version. Don't give up on Da Juice


----------



## Firstborn2

CaliDiamond said:


> Me 2... My fine hair can't handle it


 
Try using less 

http://www.youtube.com/user/fgrogan#p/u/24/SYEzBTPCGKQ


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> My hair is a HOT MESS!!!! LOL LOL I can't help but to crack up how bad it is. So yesterday I went and picked up the World of Curls gel and HS14n1 stuff to try out. I ended up doing a bantu knot out on my dry hair using the world of curls. When I took down the knots, the curls actually looked pretty good. I wasn't used to seeing my hair that way so was a little uncomfortable rocking it and almost jumped in the shower again to wash it out, but decided why not just go ahead and rock something different. I need to expand my style database. Well it's been raining all weekend and although it wasn't raining when I walked out the door, it was still cloudy, doom and gloomy out. By the time I got to the office my hair was a frizzy MESS!!!! All the curls from the knot out are pretty much gone, hair is shrunken up into a frizzy, poofy, confused mess lol. Luckily I grabbed a small claw clamp on the way out the door so I was able to pin the front back at least but this is deeeeeeeefinitely a bad hair day.
> 
> On a positive note, my hair feels nice and soft.


 

Awe sorry you had a bad hair day but as I was reading your post I visualized the rain and afro . Don't give up on Da Juice...


----------



## Firstborn2

Evo-ny said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what's wrong with juicing in cold weather? I did a quick search put couldn't find a good reason why da juica gotta hibernate in the winter. :O


 
I'm not 100% sure hopefully some one else will chime in but I think it has something to do with the glycerin drying out the hair in colder weather.


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what's wrong with juicing in cold weather? I did a quick search put couldn't find a good reason why da juica gotta hibernate in the winter. :O


 

I think it's partially due to the lack of moisture in the air in the winter. I have used S-Curl for years (pre-LHCF) and all year round without any problems.


----------



## winona

Evo-ny said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but what's wrong with juicing in cold weather? I did a quick search put couldn't find a good reason why da juica gotta hibernate in the winter. :O



Not a dumb question at all.  Like someone else said it has to do with glycerin taking moisture down its concentration gradient.  So If your hair has more moisture than the air it will supposedly take moisture out of your hair and release it in the air.  I believe this is a pretty good article that will break it down

http://www.naturallycurly.com/curlreading/ingredients/humidity-humectants-and-the-dew-point

HTH
Winona


----------



## Evo-ny

Wow, thanks for the info, you guys!  Our winters are devastatingly dry, so if I didn't just learn about what happens during that time, I'd probably end up with a twa by next Christmas XD


----------



## Firstborn2

I took my hair out of braids, I'm going to give it a rest for a month or so, give my husband a chance to enjoy my hair then back up it goes. My hair has been in braids for 3weeks and let me tell you I had a very small ball of shedded hair. At 4wks I would have like 2 fist full of hair. Viva la juice


----------



## maxineshaw

MondoDismo said:


> I just discovered the wonders of diluted s-curl.
> 
> I bought a 2 oz. travel size "Fingertip sprayer" bottle from Wallyworld.  I filled it about 1/3 with s-curl and the rest with water.
> 
> Talk about pure softness.  I think I just heard my puff exhale.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll be using this as my daily spritz.  It's more convenient and not as thick as straight up s-curl.  The mixture is still quite thick, but it comes out of the bottle as a fine mist.  Makes it perfect for braids and twists.
> 
> I'm ditching World of Curls and sticking with s-curl.  I think I might just call it a staple.  At least I don't have to worry about Luster's changing the ingredients.  Probably been the same since the dawn of the Jheri Curl.



Well, speak of the devil.  

Before:

Water, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Acetamide MEA, Ceteth-20, Oleakonium Chloride, Stearakonium Chloride, Panthenol, Simethicone, Imidazolindiny Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance

After:

Water, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, Propylene Glycol, Acetamide MEA, Ceteth-20, Oleakonium Chloride, Stearakonium Chloride, Panthenol, Simethicone, Imidazolindiny Urea, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance, *Benzyl Salicylate, Hydroxycitronellal, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone, Eugenol, Amy Cinnamal, Limonene* 

Why, s-curl, why??? 

 No really though, why?  From what I can tell, they appear to be apart of the fragrance formulation.  However, they weren't listed in parentheses after the word fragrance.  I can't tell if they are the fragrance complex, or in excess of whatever ingredients formulate the fragrance.




Firstborn2 said:


> :woohoo:I got my Skaala...I got my Skaala...



I can't help but think of this.



biancaelyse said:


> I have to give this up    It makes my hair too frizzy and it feels sticky



Awwh, that's too bad.  Can't blame you though.  From the looks of your siggie, whatever you were using before worked perfectly fine.


Still juicing with my diluted s-curl.  I'm happy my twists have expanded.  It feels good to not rinse my hair everyday.  My ends will thank me for that.


----------



## Firstborn2

Ohhhh *ell naw, DS did S-Curl change the bottle as well? I guess I will be headed to the BSS tomorrow to buy up all the 32oz bottles with the old formula, I'm not ready to give up this product!


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Still juicing and still loving it.  I actually did a wash n go today with my juice.  It actually turned out pretty good.  Not too frizzy, but not weighed down.  I'm in love with the juice y'all.  Even converted SO to using it.  

Now back to my papers.  Been on here too long already...


----------



## song_of_serenity

Looks like the juice is helping me retain! I put the twists in last week so* it's been one week, two days since twists*. But aprox a month of juicing!





*Just at chin* to *under chin.*





Check the ends, longer and thicker down to the ends, and I used less hair in the "after," too!  If found my hair was a bit longer if I measured WITHOUT the hair twisted (since the length was wrapped around itself with the other hair) but I got lazy with it.

So it helps retention indeed and now that I am in twists, I'm sure it'll help even more! :3
My ends do need trimming (knots and a few splits, boo!) as I haven't trimmed since my transition (9 months in!!)


----------



## Firstborn2

The truth is in the juice,  Looking good Serenity


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Don't give up so fast, have you tried making your own or trying another brand, CFCG worked for me the first 3wks and then it went south, *my hair end up liking S-curl and Long Aid Gel*, but a lot of women are having success with a homemade version. Don't give up on Da Juice



MmmmHmmm. Sure.


----------



## Firstborn2

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Still juicing and still loving it. I actually did a wash n go today with my juice. It actually turned out pretty good. Not too frizzy, but not weighed down. I'm in love with the juice y'all. Even converted SO to using it.
> 
> Now back to my papers. Been on here too long already...


 
A true juicer, convert'em girl


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> MmmmHmmm. Sure.


 
Chellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllz welcome back lil moma :woohoo:


----------



## afrikurl

Mondo they added Eugenol after their founder Eugene "Juicy" Luster


----------



## afrikurl

First born you get the  "Holding the Juice All the Way Down" Award.  Today through all the questions,doubts and desires to defect from the Juice camp, you were there answerin calls on the juice hotline to calmly say," Don't give up on the juice, just find the right juice for you!"


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllz welcome back lil moma :woohoo:



Lol awww thank ya thank ya! 

I missed yewwwww FirstBizzle,...and everyone else too

Tha country was driving me nuts!  Its soooo quiet and middle of nowhere-ish. I missed using my labtoppy Lol bought some scurl from wolly world and some beeswax and some herbal essences ltr, and some ORS shampoo, not too bad right?  Oh and some plastic caps, I still want to get some Organix conditioner, HE curls n waves,  hair one, more apHogee 2min, more cfcg, long aid gel, and ummm ORS replenishin pak in the bottle. Yeah...my name is Chelz and I am *NOT* a pj...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Yup, told ya I would repost this....Now sing along!!!!*


Chelz said:


> Yeah I threw in that Designers Touch Activator and the Fantasia IC Activator as well...Oh heres the *"Juice Anthem"* for the day... It's trickayyy yall...almost ran outta words...
> 
> Tha Juice is my recital, tha juice is very vital, To juice and slide then catch my ride, It's Juicayyy is the title. (uh uh uh here we go,)
> 
> It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.
> 
> I met this Care Free Curly, it made my hair all curly...went to the store and bought some more I had to leave there early. Pink oil is really sleezy, all it just says is buy me, then spend some time and coat your hair I said "It's not that Juicy!".
> 
> It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.
> 
> In tha house the people grunt and try to play it off
> They really sneak and use tha juice cause they cant get enoughhh
> And in the bathroom its a pity cause tha Juice cant hide...
> Spotted mirrors,juicy floors, even juice in their ride...
> 
> It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.
> 
> When I wake up juicy takes up nearly all of my time
> I'm not blingin',phone stopped ringin', cause I juice on a dime
> I'm not slackin',people nappin, cause they just dont kno
> Always eyeballin my juicey, while my hairs to the flo'
> I keep my Juicy in my purse at all times of the day
> Pink oil dissed me so I dissed it now its going away
> I aint lyin, people spying cause they want my juice
> They still gone use it then get hair down to they kaboose
> 
> It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.
> 
> I'd love to share and I dont care but you can get your own
> Stores have spritz and lots of grits but we just leave it alone
> It's real Juicy yall, and we dont quit
> You keep juicing on, And this is it!


----------



## afrikurl

*singing along* Juice-aaaaaay!


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Ohhhh *ell naw, DS did S-Curl change the bottle as well? I guess I will be headed to the BSS tomorrow to buy up all the 32oz bottles with the old formula, I'm not ready to give up this product!



Nope.  The bottle I saw was the same old blue and white.  The only thing is I believe they just specifically stated what the fragrance was made of instead of just ambiguously stating "fragrance".  

Like I said, I think they just need to learn the value of parentheses.  I have half a mind to write them a letter asking what's up.  


No need to clean out the BSS *Firstborn2*.  I'm already looking to put a hurtin' on the person who took all of the Pantene Relaxed and Natural masks in my area.  Probably one of y'all pj's:swordfigh


----------



## afrikurl

Um chelz I like how you tried to slide that long aid up in there with everythang else. You aint slick. All them side eyes and slipping fingers to make "corrections"...... got you wondering.... it's ok. start off withe the small green one and take it from there.


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Nope. The bottle I saw was the same old blue and white. The only thing is I believe they just specifically stated what the fragrance was made of instead of just ambiguously stating "fragrance".
> 
> Like I said, I think they just need to learn the value of parentheses. I have half a mind to write them a letter asking what's up.
> 
> 
> No need to clean out the BSS *Firstborn2*. I'm already looking to put a hurtin' on the person who took all of the Pantene Relaxed and Natural masks in my area. Probably one of y'all pj's:swordfigh


 
Girl I'm nervous I finally found a product that is helping me to retain my length and they want to go and mess with the formula . Just incase, I'm still going to pick up about 6 or 7 32oz bottles

You better step away from the Pantene and mess with the Skala it's the truth.


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> First born you get the "Holding the Juice All the Way Down" Award.  Today through all the questions,doubts and desires to defect from the Juice camp, you were there answerin calls on the juice hotline to calmly say," Don't give up on the juice, just find the right juice for you!"


 
 girl I can't stop laughing, but I except 

@ juice hotline, that is to cute!


----------



## mscocoface

Still juicing and still liking it.  I am doing my ends tonight.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> *Um chelz I like how you tried to slide that long aid up in there with everythang else. You aint slick. All them side eyes and slipping fingers to make "corrections"*...... got you wondering.... it's ok. start off withe the small green one and take it from there.





Omg! I cant breathe... 

Uhhhh yeah my finger slipped then too, I didnt mean it! I promise!! But naww I saw Long Aid sittin up in wolly world lookin all pretty like...and there was some GIGANTOR jar of it too...I was like hmmmmmmmm:scratchch You could dip ya whole head up in that Long Aid jar!  Bout 3,000oz!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I have a confession to make, I've been unfaithful to the juice.  I juiced my hair but I got a free myhoneychild product  at the meet up and I twisted baby afrikurl's hair... without juice. I made a new spritz with nettle and glycerine that I will use to keep it moisturized through out the week. *Forgive me juicegods for I have sinned.*



All you can do is pray for forgiveness afrikurl, pray Yes lawd!!




Pokahontas said:


> Girl that sounds like my juiced up braid out.  When i took it down i literally gasped, the waves were so pretty!  All silky and shiny, i was like omg.  As the day went on i was like what is this on my head?......but it's soft.  *All those waves turned to cotton candy*.



Girllllll!!!!! Tell me about it! I was like....whhatttt is that thing on my head?? My bantu knot out turned into a big ole POOF. I'm gonna try to figure out a style where even if my hair goes wild during tha day it will still be obedient. Down boy down! Bad Poof!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol awww thank ya thank ya!
> 
> I missed yewwwww FirstBizzle,...and everyone else too
> 
> Tha country was driving me nuts!  Its soooo quiet and middle of nowhere-ish. I missed using my labtoppy Lol bought some scurl from wolly world and some beeswax and some herbal essences ltr, and some ORS shampoo, not too bad right?  Oh and some plastic caps, I still want to get some Organix conditioner, HE curls n waves, hair one, more apHogee 2min, more cfcg, long aid gel, and ummm ORS replenishin pak in the bottle. Yeah...my name is Chelz and I am *NOT* a pj...


 
You are a PJ and it's ok the first step is admitting you have a problem, the second step is, well enjoying your products


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz what in the heck is Wolly World it sounds like an amusement park.


----------



## soulfusion

lol!  Hey ladies.  Wolly World = Walmart


ETA:  3 months post ... couldn't have done it w/o the juice


----------



## Firstborn2

Thank you, I wasn't familiar with the term, we have Walmart in So. Cal but the franchise is fairly new to these parts.

Viva la Juice, Soulfusion glad the juice is working for you sis, I know I can't complain. I love the juice and I think it loves me back


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz what in the heck is Wolly World it sounds like an amusement park.



 Yes Wolly world is an amusement park alright, It'll take you on lots of rides...there is this rollercoaster called Garnier Fructis and a merry-go-round called Organic Root Stimulator, oh and tha water park is called S-curl waves....well whatta ya know?? 

Lol I still luv you, for richer or for poorer...in slow moments and in health...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yes Wolly world is an amusement park alright, It'll take you on lots of rides...there is this rollercoaster called Garnier Fructis and a merry-go-round called Organic Root Stimulator, oh and tha water park is called S-curl waves....well whatta ya know??
> 
> Lol I still luv you, for richer or for poorer...in slow moments and in health...


 
Chelz leave me alone, you know I'm always out the loop


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You are a PJ and it's ok the first step is admitting you have a problem, the second step is, well enjoying your products



Hi my new name is Yes2juice, and I am a pj. Actually I was already enjoying tha products...


----------



## Firstborn2

I don't like the term product junkie, I prefer to be called a  collector of products


----------



## TheNewFine

trendsetta25 said:


> first let me say that the amount of hair this chick was able to retain in 10 months is bananas!!!! i'm awed by it...secondly she moisturizes with.....DA JUICE!!!!
> This is how i'm juicing after seeing this video (try either link)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ&playnext_from=TL&videos=5OEVwkW5QR4
> 
> i wonder if she's a member


 
My natural hair would at one little squirt of juice !!!!!


----------



## My Friend

All juiced up.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I don't like the term product junkie, I prefer to be called a  collector of products



I like the term "parent of multiples" better. Multiple products that is...

I'm a proud multiple product parent...My products come in twins,triplets,quadruplets,even quintuplets...I love to adopt the poor wee little things from all around tha world and give them a nice cozy safe peaceful productive home to be raised in and *then throw them away when they are no longer needed*...:angeldevi Mwhahah


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> All juiced up.



Ummmm, you already said that earlier My Friend, come on son...first smoochies then hi-ya...well bye-ya!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Ummmm, you already said that earlier My Friend, come on son...first smoochies then hi-ya...well bye-ya!


 

Chelz, Chelz, Chelz, I posted that yesterday   I've juiced for today.

Glad your back in the thread


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Chelz, Chelz, Chelz, I posted that yesterday   I've juiced for today.
> 
> Glad your back in the thread



Thanks, and yeah I knew it was one of these days..you still using CFCG?


----------



## Firstborn2

While I have a few days off I need to be on a Skala mission,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> While I have a few days off I need to be on a Skala mission,lol



What exactly is your Skala mission gonna be? Come on,Spill tha beans!

Oh I know...firstBizzlE plans to wipe out all of the Big lots in Cali and then build several Skala universities around tha world... the prestigious FirstBorn Skala universities...for skalas...I mean scholars...


----------



## Firstborn2

I want a Skala nation I want to find the shea butter  and jaborandi poo. Americka says, it's extremely moisturizing. Chelz, Skala is the truth, I don't want to go back, heck I'm actually suppose to be on a natural reggie and I fell off big time. I want enough to last me 2yrs


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I want a Skala nation I want to find the shea butter  and jaborandi poo. Americka says, it's extremely moisturizing. Chelz, Skala is the truth, I don't want to go back, heck I'm actually suppose to be on a natural reggie and I fell off big time. I want enough to last me 2yrs



Wooooo I was reading up on that skala thread,yes lawd. That shea buttah sounds scrumpalicious. Oh well,, maybe one day

Forget that natural reggie boo, maybe it can be a semi-natural reggie(90% skala,10%natural,100% yes to juice) 

You were tryna go allllll Nat-chu-ralll. All Natchall! 

Play from 0:27-0:38 and ignore tha rest!!
http://www.youtube.com/user/AfricanoBoiShow#p/u/42/u0m1Y7pBitE


----------



## Firstborn2

Um that video will give me nightmares


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Um that video will give me nightmares



No I told ya to ignore tha rest! You watched tha whole thing didnt ya?? Bad FizzleBizzle,bad.   fishslap!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> While I have a few days off I need to be on a Skala mission,lol



Girl, this just dont make no sense I hope no one spends that much! lol

http://cgi.ebay.com/SKALA-Fruit-Coc...ultDomain_0&hash=item45f2720001#ht_2775wt_939

http://cgi.ebay.com/Skala-Beauty-Br...ultDomain_0&hash=item414e7099be#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## FearfullyMade

TheNewFine said:


> My natural hair would at one little squirt of juice !!!!!



Hey NewFine, I tried to go to the link but I couldn't,  what's her Utube name?


----------



## tarheelgurl

trendsetta25 said:


> I posted a youtube video yesterday of a relaxed girl who juices. i try this method all the time and it doesn't weigh my hair down at all. (try either or)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEzBTPCGKQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=SYEz...os=5OEVwkW5QR4


 
Do I need to log in or something because I only get youtube's top page when I click on either link.


----------



## tarheelgurl

CaliDiamond said:


> Me 2... My fine hair can't handle it


 
See, that's what I was wondering because I have fine hair. It can become overpowered fairly easily.


----------



## fancypants007

tarheelgurl said:


> Do I need to log in or something because I only get youtube's top page when I click on either link.




I had the same problem. I don't know if it was posted wrong, but someone else posted the link. Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/user/fgrogan#p/u/24/SYEzBTPCGKQ 

My hair is fine too, but I have lots of volume. I use the CFCG but I wear my hair in a bun so I don't have any problem. Starting next week I'm going to start wearing my hair in a french braid, so i'm thinking about using this girl's method because I don't want my hair to be weighed down.


----------



## TaraDyan

Still juicing daily over here.  BUT ... that CFCG stinks!!  I even put some drops of essential oils in it to cut the smell.  Now it just smells like curl juice with some essential oils thrown in it.




So yesterday, I went to Whole Foods and bought some vegetable glycerin and my usual aloe vera juice and mixed equal parts of those together in my spray bottle.  I've always mixed rosewater glycerin and aloe vera juice in the past, but it was always watery and thin.  This is pure 100% thick vegetable glycerin that I tried last night, and I'm telling you, my hair is properly juiced up just like l used CFCG ... without the nasty smell.

I'm in love.


----------



## Sharpened

Drip, drip!

I read this entire thread, or rather, I couldn't stop... y'all's too funny! I have tried curl activators when I first became natural to no avail. Thanks to this thread, I decided to whip up my own mix:

   Homemade "juice" for strengthening and decreased shedding

  ½ oz glycerin
  ¼ oz rosemary EO
  8 oz strongly infused nettle and black tea

I tested it on second-day hair. I spritzed too much because my hair was a bit sticky. But as the day wore on, the humidity took care of that and left me with super-soft coils. Thanks to hemp seed oil and this spray I might be able to reduce my dependence on daily rinsing for moisture.

Drip, drip!


----------



## biancaelyse

Pokahontas said:


> I was about to come in here and say this. They make my hair super frizzy, always have....but my hair feels amazing though. I was using one for braid outs and it made my hair so soft that it was like cotton candy and wouldn't hold the wave pattern at all. I haven't had the problem with stickiness when i use Carefree Curl spray or scurl, the activator gels can make my hair sticky.....but my curls look good.


 


so1913 said:


> Cotton candy is a good analogy!
> 
> There was gel in my hair from my wash'n go earlier that day (fantasia IC), so I thought that would provide a little hold factor when I added the activator gel to it...that turned out not to be the case lol.
> 
> So your natural curls hold ok with the activator gel, just not your experience with the twistout?


 
You two have captured exactly what may hair is like - super soft but very frizzy with no definition, big and poofy .  I don't normally wear gel in my hair becasue I don't like the crunch.

I was hoping that the juice would give me nice 2nd day hair but nope .


----------



## ConsiderCamille

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you can juice in the braids I do with good results.



Really?? I figured it would be too thick, so i have just been using braid spray, do you dilute the juice???


----------



## afrikurl

@chelz- after selling it for 8 dollas they got nerve enough to charge 4.50 for shipping. They smokin that oooh wee sticky icky.

@Nymphe you get the "That's Some Serious Decication for Reading 208 Pages,"  Award.  I'm glad you like the juice. I made some nettle juice this weekend. The verdict is still out BC I have kinky twists and can't feel my hair.


----------



## afrikurl

ConsiderCamille said:


> Really?? I figured it would be too thick, so i have just been using braid spray, do you dilute the juice???


 
I have kinky twists, I just apply long aid to the length of the twist in a downward motion so they don't get frizzy, I also spray with my homeade juice. It's not too thick. Your braid spray counts as juice anyway.


----------



## Miss AJ

Is there a cut off date for joining cuz I totally want in lol.  I just diluted some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and sprayed my twists with it and my hair feels good and smells delicious!  Are there any other juices that DON'T blatantly smell like Soul Glo?


----------



## Sharpened

afrikurl said:


> @Nymphe you get the "That's Some Serious Decication for Reading 208 Pages,"  Award.  I'm glad you like the juice. I made some nettle juice this weekend. The verdict is still out BC I have kinky twists and can't feel my hair.


Thank ya, thank ya! I will cherish it always as I squirt with pride.

Drip. drip!


----------



## trendsetta25

tarheelgurl said:


> Do I need to log in or something because I only get youtube's top page when I click on either link.



You can go to youtube and do a search for fgrogan...go to her channel and then search for the video labeled how I moisturize and seal.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Is there a cut off date for joining cuz I totally want in lol.  I just diluted some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and sprayed my twists with it and my hair feels good and smells delicious!  Are there any other juices that DON'T blatantly smell like Soul Glo?



Not at all, Come on in Miss AJ!!

*Welcome to tha juice MISS AJ!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Candygirl

Chelz said:


> Not at all, Come on in Miss AJ!!
> 
> *Welcome to tha juice MISS AJ!!!!!!!!!*



Chelz, did you ever go to the Big Lots in Fairview Heights, Illinois to find the Skala yet?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

trendsetta25 said:


> You can go to youtube and do a search for *fgrogan*...go to her channel and then search for the video labeled how I moisturize and seal.



I  watchin her channel! I'm gonna try that braided head band flower thing, except with an entire headband, not half of one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Snw6lKk4ZCY


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Candygirl said:


> Chelz, did you ever go to the Big Lots in Fairview Heights, Illinois to find the Skala yet?



No I cant cause Im still on tha east coast!  Oh well...


----------



## Miss AJ

lmao thanks Chelz!!  omg I love all the Soul Glo siggies!   If someone could find the vid of MJ gettin his curl sprayed down with CFCG and make a GIF for me I'd be the happiest woman alive...


----------



## BostonMaria

Hello ladies, just wanted to let you know that I posted about the juice on my blog today
http://pelolindo-maria.blogspot.com/2010/04/live-by-juice-die-by-juice.html


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nymphe said:


> Thank ya, thank ya! I will cherish it always *as I squirt with pride.*
> 
> Drip. drip!



Ummmm...nevermind.  That wording is a lil too juicayyyyy


----------



## afrikurl

Ms AJ they smell like the OG curl juice but with Long Aid, the smell honestly dissapates after it dries. for lush moisturized hair, it's worth it to me.


----------



## afrikurl

what's up with the thank you button? I wanted to thank maria but it's not there on her post.

nevermind... it's back


----------



## Candygirl

Chelz said:


> You juice and skala at the same time? :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2[/QUOT
> I don't use them at the same time..condition first, heat steam,wash out,spray the juice then twist up. Did you think I added the Skala to the juice bottle?


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> Ummmm...nevermind.  That wording is a lil too juicayyyyy


Chelz... get yo mind out the gutter. Some of us have spray bottles. We cant all have spray piks like darryl.


----------



## TaraDyan

BostonMaria said:


> Hello ladies, just wanted to let you know that I posted about the juice on my blog today
> http://pelolindo-maria.blogspot.com/2010/04/live-by-juice-die-by-juice.html


 
BM ... I didn't even know you had a blog.  Now I have to go check it out.


----------



## Miss AJ

afrikurl said:


> Ms AJ they smell like the OG curl juice but with Long Aid, the smell honestly dissapates after it dries. for lush moisturized hair, it's worth it to me.



I love having 'smell good' hair, thats why I love the Hawaiian Silky, and my white friends already call me Cocoa Puff which is cool, but I don't need to be smellin like activator and havin all my black friends callin me Darryl and singin the Soul Glo jingle to me


----------



## BostonMaria

TaraDyan said:


> BM ... I didn't even know you had a blog.  Now I have to go check it out.



Hey Tara!! Its new and I only blog whenever I can. My schedule has been tight lately.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Thanks, and yeah I knew it was one of these days..you still using CFCG?


 

I just finished the last of CFCG. I have the Long Aid but since I'm in a sew in I want to continue with a juice instead of a gel so I'm sure my braids stay moist.


----------



## My Friend

ConsiderCamille said:


> Really?? I figured it would be too thick, so i have just been using braid spray, do you dilute the juice???


 

Yes. Dilute the juice. I have a swe in and my braids stay moist with the juice.


----------



## My Friend

Miss AJ said:


> Is there a cut off date for joining cuz *I totally* *want in* lol. I just diluted some Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and sprayed my twists with it and my hair feels good and smells delicious! Are there any other juices that DON'T blatantly smell like Soul Glo?


 

 :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer: Miss AJ


----------



## My Friend

Miss AJ said:


> I love having* 'smell good'* hair, thats why I love the *Hawaiian Silky*, and my white friends already call me Cocoa Puff which is cool, but I don't need to be smellin like activator and havin all my black friends callin me Darryl and singin the Soul Glo jingle to me


 

What does it smell like?


----------



## TaraDyan

BostonMaria said:


> Hey Tara!! Its new and I only blog whenever I can. My schedule has been tight lately.


 
That's understandable.  Just so you know, I particularly enjoyed looking at photos of your hubby's hair.  Dude's hair looks so thick and healthy.

(Dare I say I'm a tad jealous)


----------



## My Friend

TaraDyan said:


> Still juicing daily over here. BUT ... that CFCG stinks!! I even put some drops of essential oils in it to cut the smell. Now it just smells like curl juice with some essential oils thrown in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yesterday, I went to Whole Foods and bought some *vegetable glycerin* and my usual *aloe vera juice and mixed equal parts* of those together in my spray bottle. I've always mixed rosewater glycerin and aloe vera juice in the past, but it was always watery and thin. This is pure 100% thick vegetable glycerin that I tried last night, and I'm telling you, my hair is properly juiced up just like l used CFCG ... without the nasty smell.
> 
> I'm in love.


 

Thank you for sharing. Imma put that on the  list.


----------



## TaraDyan

My Friend said:


> Thank you for sharing. Imma put that on the  list.


 
You are so welcome.  Just make sure you shake it up really, really well because that glycerin is heavy and settles to the bottom.

I also used some Ecostyler gel with my new homemade mix.  The glycerin / aloe vera juice made it juicy and the Eco gel set it. Giiiiiirl, My bangs are looking like Michael Jackson circa 1982 over here.


----------



## My Friend

biancaelyse said:


> You two have captured exactly what may hair is like - super soft but very frizzy with no definition, big and poofy . I don't normally wear gel in my hair becasue I don't like the crunch.
> 
> I was hoping that the juice would give me nice 2nd day hair but nope .


 

Have you tried using it like the girl on youtube? I think most users are using too much. HTH


----------



## My Friend

TaraDyan said:


> You are so welcome. Just make sure you shake it up really, really well because that glycerin is heavy and settles to the bottom.
> 
> I also used some Ecostyler gel with my new homemade mix. The glycerin / aloe vera juice made it juicy and the Eco gel set it. Giiiiiirl, My bangs are looking like *Michael Jackson circa 1982* over here.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> lmao thanks Chelz!!  omg I love all the Soul Glo siggies!   If someone could find the vid of MJ gettin his curl sprayed down with CFCG and make a GIF for me I'd be the happiest woman alive...



Have I seen you on another forum?:scratchch

And urmmmm here are some MJ gifs...havent found one on his hair tho


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I just finished the last of CFCG. I have the Long Aid but since I'm in a sew in I want to continue with a juice instead of a gel so I'm sure my braids stay moist.



Wow you used that bottle up quick!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Wow you used that bottle up quick!


 

My hair is dry plus......I like the feeling of juices running all over


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*and uhhhh idk bout this one...*









*^^^^^^^^^^^^^
What's tha point??*








*^^^^^^
He drank too much juice!*




*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Didnt use enough juice*




*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Garfield just juiced it up.*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Chelz... get yo mind out the gutter. Some of us have spray bottles. We cant all have spray piks like darryl.



Afrikurl, my mind was not in the gutter at all, yours was though...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Candygirl said:


> Chelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> You juice and skala at the same time? :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2[/QUOT
> I don't use them at the same time..condition first, heat steam,wash out,spray the juice then twist up. Did you think I added the Skala to the juice bottle?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I thought you juiced and then Skala'd...or vice versa
Click to expand...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl, this just dont make no sense I hope no one spends that much! lol
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/SKALA-Fruit-Coc...ultDomain_0&hash=item45f2720001#ht_2775wt_939
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Skala-Beauty-Br...ultDomain_0&hash=item414e7099be#ht_500wt_1182


 
Yeah that's crazy, but I promise you somebody will buy it. I'm going to stock up. I remember when suave Milk n Honey was discontinued, one bottle of ebay went for about the same. I was so happy I'd found 11 bottles, it was like winning the lottery .


----------



## Firstborn2

ConsiderCamille said:


> Really?? I figured it would be too thick, so i have just been using braid spray, do you dilute the juice???


 
At first I was diluting with water, now I don't.


----------



## NaturallyMo

Today is hair day in my house. We all dry dc'd/pree poo'd over night. I put a little juice in it for extra umph. Washed, conditioned, juiced and braided the girls up. The thought that I still have to style myself and DD1 just exhausts me, So I think I'm just gonna juice again before bed and style everyone in the morning. 

And after all of this Skala raving going on, I've been fighting the urge to go to the Big Lots up the road to see if they still have it. I saw it there last month, but trying to keep my pjism under control, I put it back on the shelf.  I keep telling myself to stay away from the Skala threads!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah that's crazy, but I promise you somebody will buy it. I'm going to stock up. I remember when suave Milk n Honey was discontinued, one bottle of ebay went for about the same. I was so happy I'd found 11 bottles, it was like winning the lottery .



Nevermind...stupid bandwidth


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Today is hair day in my house. We all dry dc'd/pree poo'd over night. I put a little juice in it for extra umph. Washed, conditioned, juiced and braided the girls up. The thought that I still have to style myself and DD1 just exhausts me, So I think I'm just gonna juice again before bed and style everyone in the morning.
> 
> And after all of this Skala raving going on, I've been fighting the urge to go to the Big Lots up the road to see if they still have it. I saw it there last month, but trying to keep my pjism under control, I put it back on the shelf.  I keep telling myself to stay away from the Skala threads!



 Skalaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> At first I was diluting with water, now I don't.



You talking bout tha Scurl in tha white bottle? I gotta try mine out again, I dont think I can choose between CFCG and Scurl,I'll just have both. The more the merrier!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You talking bout tha Scurl in tha white bottle? I gotta try mine out again, I dont think I can choose between CFCG and Scurl,I'll just have both. The more the merrier!


 
Yeah I'm referring to the S-Curl no drip..


----------



## Firstborn2

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Today is hair day in my house. We all dry dc'd/pree poo'd over night. I put a little juice in it for extra umph. Washed, conditioned, juiced and braided the girls up. The thought that I still have to style myself and DD1 just exhausts me, So I think I'm just gonna juice again before bed and style everyone in the morning.
> 
> And after all of this Skala raving going on, I've been fighting the urge to go to the Big Lots up the road to see if they still have it. I saw it there last month, but trying to keep my pjism under control, I put it back on the shelf. I keep telling myself to stay away from the Skala threads!


 
It's just a $1 it's worth a try, skala! skala! skala!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> It's just a $1 it's worth a try, skala! skala! skala!



You aint slick!  skalaaaaaa. Girl I'll be back later, hold it down for all tha juicers, oh and tha milk carton list? Come on FB2, get it togetha


----------



## BostonMaria

TaraDyan said:


> I also used some Ecostyler gel with my new homemade mix.  The glycerin / aloe vera juice made it juicy and the Eco gel set it. Giiiiiirl, My bangs are looking like Michael Jackson circa 1982 over here.



I loooove black gel. Can you tell me how you mix these ingredients all together? 



TaraDyan said:


> That's understandable.  Just so you know, I particularly enjoyed looking at photos of your hubby's hair.  Dude's hair looks so thick and healthy.
> 
> (Dare I say I'm a tad jealous)



LMAO!  Dude has like APL hair. Its THICK and he does absolutely nothing to it. I'm dying to cut it Only cuz he's so hot with a bald head  But oh well at least he gets to be my guinea pig. He thinks that showing curls is too "feminine"  so he'd rather have it braided up.


----------



## TaraDyan

BostonMaria said:


> I loooove black gel. Can you tell me how you mix these ingredients all together?


 
Oh I'm sorry ... I should have specified.  I only use the *clear* EcoStyler gel.  I haven't used the black gel since the 90's.  Maybe I should try it again. 

But I imagine any gel would work.  I just spritzed my hair with my homemade glycerin / aloe vera juice combo, finger combed it through very lightly, then fingercombed some clear EcoStyler gel through my hair to finish it.  Voila ... juicy curls with hold.




BostonMaria said:


> LMAO! Dude has like APL hair. Its THICK and he does absolutely nothing to it. I'm dying to cut it Only cuz he's so hot with a bald head  But oh well at least he gets to be my guinea pig. He thinks that showing curls is too "feminine"  so he'd rather have it braided up.


 
See .. proof positive that less is more.


----------



## CocoGlow

I haven't posted in a while b/c I stopped using the Long Aid Curl Activator Gel. I just recently went back to using my simple homemade mix (*50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin*) ... so far I'm going to stick to the homemade spritz ... the Long Aid was a little sticky and I find my hair gets just as soft, even softer with my spritz and there is no stickiness .. all I can feel is a slight slipperiness w/ my mix but no stickiness 

I make sure to spritz my ENDS every day even if i don't spritz my entire head...so far so good!


----------



## Blessed2bless

Firstborn2 said:


> Nooooo Um have you tried this method yet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/fgrogan#p/u/24/SYEzBTPCGKQ courtesy of trensetta25


 This is how much I use...and this is the product i use.


----------



## My Friend

Blessed2bless said:


> This is how much I use...and this is the product i use.


 

Good to know a little goes a long way.


----------



## naturalhigh

Is it too late to join?!?  I'm lovin' this...I went to church on Sunday and the minute I stepped out of my car I hear.....ooooh did you get a jeri curl?!?! I was crackin' up!!!


----------



## My Friend

naturalhigh said:


> *Is it too late to join*?!?  I'm lovin' this...I went to church on Sunday and the minute I stepped out of my car I hear.....ooooh did you get a jeri curl?!?! I was crackin' up!!!


 

 *naturalhigh*:welcome3:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

naturalhigh said:


> Is it too late to join?!?  I'm lovin' this...I went to church on Sunday and the minute I stepped out of my car I hear.....ooooh did you get a jeri curl?!?! I was crackin' up!!!



It's *NEVER* too late to juice!!!!!

*Welcome to tha JUICE NaturalHigh!!!!!!!* 

cycle: dance7:
......... 
...........:woohoo:


----------



## song_of_serenity

The juice plus ecostyler is LOVE for curly styles!:3 Plus ecostyler has a lot of glycerin, too!!


----------



## My Friend

song_of_serenity said:


> *The juice plus ecostyler* is LOVE for curly styles!:3 Plus ecostyler has a lot of glycerin, too!!


 
Which two do you use?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> The juice plus ecostyler is LOVE for curly styles!:3 Plus ecostyler has a lot of glycerin, too!!



You still juicing and shaking the hair? like a wet dog...lol I think you said thats what you did, if not, my bad

Shake Shake Shake...
Shake Shake Shake!!!
Shake yo juicyy hair
Dah dada dah
Shake yo juicy hair!!!


----------



## My Friend

NappyRina said:


> I haven't posted in a while b/c I stopped using the Long Aid Curl Activator Gel. I just recently went back to using my simple homemade mix (*50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin*) ... so far I'm going to stick to the homemade spritz ... the Long Aid was a little sticky and I find my hair gets just as soft, even softer with my spritz and there is no stickiness .. all I can feel is a slight slipperiness w/ my mix but no stickiness
> 
> *I make sure to spritz my ENDS every day* even if i don't spritz my entire head...so far so good!


----------



## NaturallyMo

song_of_serenity said:


> The juice plus ecostyler is LOVE for curly styles!:3 Plus ecostyler has a lot of glycerin, too!!



Yes it is . Yall are terrible. Got me sittin here twidling my fingers until SO gets home from class so I can make a quick Big Lots run.


----------



## naturalhigh

Woo hooooo!Juicin:!!:creatures


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz:  You may have spotted me on another forum.  I post at BHM and mostly lurk at Nappturality.


----------



## so1913

HS14N1 seems promising....but we shall see...(it's only been a day lol)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

FirstBizzle, I got my hands on some skala, somebody sat the box outside my door and didnt even tell me I had a package! I walked out the door and saw Skala on tha floor. Skalllaaaaaaa. Yes to Skala and yes to JUICE. I'm on cloud 9


----------



## PJaye

Sadly, I have to turn in my Juice Card; this glycerin is turning my hair into the Sahara Desert.

*salutes with an afro pick*  Juice on, Ladies...I'm rooting for ya.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PJaye said:


> Sadly, I have to turn in my Juice Card; this glycerin is turning my hair into the Sahara Desert.
> 
> *salutes with an afro pick*  Juice on, Ladies...I'm rooting for ya.



Awwwwwwwww no

One of our fellow juice members has fallen. We will forever remember you PJaye juicer. Rest in Peace dear juicer. 

On the other hand, did you try all the juices? I bet the one you were using wasnt meant for you. *No need to root for us, go root at the store 2morow with a new bottle of juice*. Then you can reactivate your juice card and you'll never look back again!


----------



## Ishtar

It's worth the try. Wave noveau here I come.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Ok somebody PM me the skinny on skala please.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ishtar said:


> It's worth the try. Wave noveau here I come.



Yes! Ive recruited a new juicer!!!!!!

 *Welcome to tha JUICE Ishtar!!!!!!!!!!!!* :creatures :creatures :sweet::creatures


 
....... 
 :reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Ok somebody PM me the skinny on skala please.



Where is your juice update? Come on son.


----------



## favorc

PJaye try 335 curl activator. I am trying it for the first time and I like it. It leaves my hair really soft and shiny. It has 100 percent human placenta in it, so I don't if that will gross you out or not. It does contain glycerin. You don't have to use much at all. 
This is my first time juicing. I jumped in a lil late.


----------



## Evallusion

Taking a break from the juice, will continue when the weather permits...


----------



## NaturallyMo

Ok yall. I went to Big Lots for the Skala and somebody done hit them up hard! They still had quite a bit of stock though. I got 2 shea butter leave-in, 1 tropical fruit mask, 1 aloe mask, 1 shea butter mask, and 1 aloe shampoo. I couldn't find any other shampoos or conditioners. I probably won't get to try them until next week though.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

favorc said:


> PJaye try 335 curl activator. I am trying it for the first time and I like it. It leaves my hair really soft and shiny. It has 100 percent human placenta in it, so I don't if that will gross you out or not. It does contain glycerin. You don't have to use much at all.
> This is my first time juicing. I jumped in a lil late.



*Welcome to tha JUICE FavorC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *

..... 
 
.........:superbanana: :superbanana:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Ok yall. I went to Big Lots for the Skala and somebody done hit them up hard! They still had quite a bit of stock though. I got *2 shea butter leave-in*, 1 tropical fruit mask, 1 aloe mask, *1 shea butter mask,* and 1 aloe shampoo. I couldn't find any other shampoos or conditioners. I probably won't get to try them until next week though.



I want some shea butter skala too, darn big lots. Tell us how you like it.


----------



## favorc

THANKS CHELZ!!


----------



## Foufie

I am still juicing my sistahs. Time to get a new bottle. Will be picking that up on FRIDAY! I baggyed with CFCG and sime JBCO. Hair was great!


----------



## Miss AJ

Baggying right now with a combo of my Hawaiian Silky and a bunch of leave-ins.  And thanks to all your GIFs I was singin that darn Soul Glo jingle in my head all day THEN watched the movie when I came home from work LOL!


----------



## My Friend

Ishtar said:


> *It's worth the try*. Wave noveau here I come.


 

:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:

Welcome Ishtar!!!


----------



## My Friend

*Favorc*








favorc said:


> PJaye try 335 curl activator.* I am trying it for* *the first time and I like it*. It leaves my hair really soft and shiny. It has 100 percent human placenta in it, so I don't if that will gross you out or not. It does contain glycerin. You don't have to use much at all.
> This is my first time juicing. I jumped in a lil late.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> I want some shea butter skala too, darn big lots. Tell us how you like it.


 

Me too


----------



## Firstborn2

Miss AJ said:


> Baggying right now with a combo of my Hawaiian Silky and a bunch of leave-ins. And thanks to all your GIFs I was singin that darn Soul Glo jingle in my head all day THEN watched the movie when I came home from work LOL!


 
MissJ, hello dearglad you are joining us


----------



## Firstborn2

so1913 said:


> HS14N1 seems promising....but we shall see...(it's only been a day lol)


 
:woohoo: you haven't given up, that's the Juicers Spirit :reddancer::reddancer: I hope the HS14N1 works out for you:crossfingers:


----------



## Firstborn2

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Yes it is . Yall are terrible. Got me sittin here twidling my fingers until SO gets home from class so I can make a quick Big Lots run.


 
Did you get your Skala? Come on spill the beans


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> FirstBizzle, I got my hands on some skala, somebody sat the box outside my door and didnt even tell me I had a package! I walked out the door and saw Skala on tha floor. Skalllaaaaaaa. Yes to Skala and yes to JUICE. I'm on cloud 9


 
 I'm so happy for you !!! Juice and Skala, Skala and Juice, I love them both and I'm happy you have some  Can't wait for you review, lil one


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm so happy for you !!! Juice and Skala, Skala and Juice, I love them both and I'm happy you have some  Can't wait for you review, lil one



Yes, with Juice and Skala, Skala and Juice, life is grand. You know I think Skala products would be great for traveling because Skala keeps it simple, and also for a lazy hair regimen. When you dont feel like doing all the hair specifics, just Skalaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## lil_xelle

So I've been juicing qith you guys on the low since the challenge started and I see a BIG difference in my hair.  Today my friend wanted some tips on transitioning and the first thing i told her to get is juice. My hair is softer and I've retained soooo much length. 
But thanks for helping me out guys


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

okay.. now the baby's mad. I WANT SKALA NOW!! LoL

hayyy juicy bootyz!! I'm back.. I finally got my install done courtesy of my little sister LOL (moneys are tight) "& I Love it!! it look like mine (almost)  I juiced b4 she braided but just a little I didn't want her fingers sliding all over the place.. I wish I could p0st pics  but I don't have a digi cam or a computer LOL.. (again.. moneys are tight) annnyywh000b.. how are we?

any1 else watch RuPaul's DragRace..? wh00t*wh00t Tyra Sanchez!!


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> okay.. now the baby's mad. I WANT SKALA NOW!! LoL
> 
> hayyy juicy bootyz!! I'm back.. I finally got my install done courtesy of my little sister LOL (moneys are tight) "& I Love it!! it look like mine (almost)  I juiced b4 she braided but just a little I didn't want her fingers sliding all over the place.. I wish I could p0st pics but I don't have a digi cam or a computer LOL.. (again.. moneys are tight) annnyywh000b.. how are we?
> 
> any1 else watch RuPaul's DragRace..? wh00t*wh00t Tyra Sanchez!!


 
Sending you a PM


----------



## Soliel185

I just picked up my second bottle of s-curl


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yes, with Juice and Skala, Skala and Juice, life is grand. You know I think Skala products would be great for traveling because Skala keeps it simple, and also for a lazy hair regimen. When you dont feel like doing all the hair specifics, just Skalaaaaaaaaaa.


 
 umm hmmm


----------



## Firstborn2

Soliel185 said:


> I just picked up my second bottle of s-curl


 How long have you been juicing?


----------



## Soliel185

Firstborn2 said:


> How long have you been juicing?


 
A little over a month now...I use Stay Soft Fro too. 

I had been making a homemade version - glycerine, aloe vera, rose water and silk amino acids. When I stumbled upon the juice challenge I realized I was making the same thing! 

I've been loving it ever since.


----------



## Firstborn2

lil_xelle said:


> So I've been juicing qith you guys on the low since the challenge started and I see a BIG difference in my hair. Today my friend wanted some tips on transitioning and the first thing i told her to get is juice. My hair is softer and I've retained soooo much length.
> But thanks for helping me out guys


 
 In the words of our beloved Adora, " Get That Retention On Point".
 another juicer and yes we are adding you to the list, cuz that's how we rollJuice and Recruit  juice and recruit. Welcome to Da Juice:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## Firstborn2

Soliel185 said:


> A little over a month now...I use Stay Soft Fro too.
> 
> I had been making a homemade version - glycerine, aloe vera, rose water and silk amino acids. When I stumbled upon the juice challenge I realized I was making the same thing!
> 
> *I've been loving it ever since*.


 
:woohoo: we love *Juicetimonies*...adding Soliel to da juice.


----------



## Firstborn2

Deleted.......


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> :woohoo: we love *Juicetimonies*...adding Soliel to da juice.



Well here is a Facetimony,, my face is sooooooooooooooooooooo TIGHT. Like omg its about to pop off, my nose is where my forehead is supposed to be... My eyes wont even close right!  This Bentonite clay is a fool!!!











http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...alth-_-SW-1001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SW-1001


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I want some shea butter skala too, darn big lots. Tell us how you like it.


 
Chelz if I find the SB I will pick you up some, my hubby was only able to find me 2 SB conditioner and girl I will not part with them. I have SB mask but I haven't tried it yet. I may be able to part with one, I have to check my stash, I've been trading with other members so I have to see what I have left.


----------



## Soliel185

Uh...what is SKALA...??


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Well here is a Facetimony,, my face is sooooooooooooooooooooo TIGHT. Like omg its about to pop off, my nose is where my forehead is supposed to be... My eyes wont even close right!  This Bentonite clay is a fool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/...alth-_-SW-1001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SW-1001


 
Yoooou make me sickkkkkkkkkkkkk I have been avoiding this product, I saw someone do a youtube on there face and hair I broke out in a sweat, I've been fighting the urge.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline   1-800-Da-Juice, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads  BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. AdoraAdora
> 02. Kbragg
> 03. JayJayCurlz
> 04. Kittymeowmeow
> 05. Janet'
> 06. Blackmasterpiece
> 07. MichelleObamaFan
> 08. Pittipat
> 09.Testimony
> 10. LadyRaider
> 
> Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....




Now you alreadyyy kno Adora aint fell off tha juice,only off of LHCF

I tried to dial 1-800-Da-Juice and it didnt work, It must be a lil too juicynonymous, and BlackMasterPiece been postin up a storm in otha threads...YEAH I SAID IT!!!! bad bad BMP!!!! 

 OMG NO REWARD!!!!!.... Thats triflin! Tha ghetto juice hotline


----------



## Firstborn2

Soliel185 said:


> Uh...what is SKALA...??


 

You don't want to know, just back away from this thread and the Skala thread It's a cheapie brazlin product that have a lot of us hooked, Big Lots have it for a $1 if you can find it there.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Now you alreadyyy kno Adora aint fell off tha juice,only off of LHCF
> 
> I tried to dial 1-800-Da-Juice and it didnt work, It must be a lil too juicynonymous, and BlackMasterPiece been postin up a storm in otha threads...YEAH I SAID IT!!!! bad bad BMP!!!!
> 
> OMG NO REWARD!!!!!.... Thats triflin! Tha ghetto juice hotline


 

 Chelz now we said we weren't going to bust juicers out like that...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yoooou make me sickkkkkkkkkkkkk I have been avoiding this product, I saw someone do a youtube on there face and hair I broke out in a sweat, I've been fighting the urge.



:angeldevi  BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! 

FirstBizzle over there sweating cause of some clay!!  
And I gave you tha link too, go on...order it oke:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz if I find the SB I will pick you up some, my hubby was only able to find me 2 SB conditioner and girl I will not part with them. I have SB mask but I haven't tried it yet. I may be able to part with one, I have to check my stash, I've been trading with other members so I have to see what I have left.



Awwww thank you sooooo much FirstBizzle,wizzle, I wuv youuuuu !!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz when are you going to try the Skala?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz now *we* said we weren't going to bust juicers out like that...



Who's we? 

Lol okay momma FirstBorn, No blastin out absent juicers...

Oh waittttt, hold up a hot second niiiiiiiii, You blastin folks with that milkcarton list,,Now...

*COME.
ON.
SON.*

You aint right, you aint right...thats ratchet


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz when are you going to try the Skala?



Either 2morow night or Thursday, yup yup.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Who's we?
> 
> Lol okay momma FirstBorn, No blastin out absent juicers...
> 
> Oh waittttt, hold up a hot second niiiiiiiii, You blastin folks with that milkcarton list,,Now...
> 
> *COME.*
> *ON.*
> *SON.*
> 
> You aint right, you aint right...thats ratchet


 
Ok I'm busted


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I'm busted


----------



## My Friend

lil_xelle said:


> So *I've been juicing qith you guys on the low* since the challenge started and I see a BIG difference in my hair. Today my friend wanted some tips on transitioning and the first thing i told her to get is juice. My hair is softer and *I've retained soooo much length*.
> But thanks for helping me out guys


 


No more  or  :welcome3:to the JUICE


----------



## My Friend

Soliel185 said:


> Uh...what is SKALA...??


 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=62256


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@FirstBorn.. you're the bee's knees.. I'll be a a computer in the morning I can't reply on my cellular device 

im s0 happy about mah weave ya'll .. I gotsta try the juice on it once I start wearing it curly.. whoop*whoop!! 

oh yeah I smelled some CFCG "& it smells like real live Jheri Juice =/ idk abt that.. it was at walmart (I don't like that place) "& it was a little over $5


----------



## maxineshaw

My hair is still twisted up and I'm still spraying it with the diluted s-curl.




Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline   1-800-Da-Juice, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads  BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. AdoraAdora
> 02. Kbragg
> 03. JayJayCurlz
> 04. Kittymeowmeow
> 05. Janet'
> 06. Blackmasterpiece
> 07. MichelleObamaFan
> 08. Pittipat
> 09.Testimony
> 10. LadyRaider
> 
> Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....



 @ that list.  

There are like 202 people in this challenge, and that's just officially.  Where the rest of y'all hiding?  Professional lurkers, I tell you.  

I'm off to dial 1-800-DA-JUICE just to see what happens

GN folks.


----------



## maxineshaw

"Enter your phone number and press pound.  I'll return your call as soon as I can."

MD hurries up and presses end.


----------



## Firstborn2

^^ I have to list 10 at a time,lol there's not enough space to list the whole M.I.A. List,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> "Enter your phone number and press pound. I'll return your call as soon as I can."
> 
> MD hurries up and presses end.


 
@ you called da number forealz


----------



## JuiceMobsta

......Delete

ETA: Okay, nevermind, I'm retarded, it does show the letters, Ive had this phone almost 2 years and never noticed, wowwwww.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> "Enter your phone number and press pound.  I'll return your call as soon as I can."
> 
> MD hurries up and presses end.



Computer geek voice: Enter your telephone number then press pound, I'll return your call as soon as I can. Beep.


1-800-DA-JUICE is 1-800-325-8423


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok Imma have to edit my post, I didn't think yall was really going to call


----------



## MsMwana

Me me me!!! Can I join too?!?! I airdried and juiced today and guuuuurrrrl my hair is on another level!!! It has NEVER felt this soft...and thick...and plain ol' juicey! So today I finally put down the flat irons and picked up some juice.  This is not just a challenge to me it's a new lifestyle, live by the juice die by the juice!!!


----------



## Evo-ny

Still juicing from Jamaica, but I'll be returning home this weekend. 

Just finished an unintentional 7-month stretch, unfortunately for me I was only juicing in the last month so I didn't retain as much as I should have. I found out long stretches aren't for me (without da juice!!) because my fine hair liked to snap at the demarcation point. So this time around I'm better prepared! I'm going to do a 4-5 month stretch (with da juiceeeee!) and henna once a month or so.

Progress pics coming soon, it's hard fighting 5 people for one bathroom!


----------



## My Friend

Evo-ny said:


> Still juicing from Jamaica, *but I'll be returning* *home this weekend*.
> 
> Just finished an unintentional 7-month stretch, unfortunately for me I was only juicing in the last month so I didn't retain as much as I should have. I found out long stretches aren't for me (without da juice!!) because my fine hair liked to snap at the demarcation point. So this time around I'm better prepared! I'm going to do a 4-5 month stretch (with da juiceeeee!) and henna once a month or so.
> 
> *Progress pics coming soon*, it's hard fighting 5 people for one bathroom!


 

Sorry your time in Jamaica is coming to an end  Look forward to seeing your pics


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsMwana said:


> *Me me me!!! Can I join too?!?!* I airdried and juiced today and guuuuurrrrl my hair is on another level!!! It has NEVER felt this soft...and thick...and plain ol' juicey! So today I finally put down the flat irons and picked up some juice.  This is not just a challenge to me it's a new lifestyle, live by the juice die by the juice!!!



Of course you can join!!!!!!!!!! 

*Welcome to Da JUICE MsMwana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :sweet: 

......
 
...:Flahsssss:trampolin  :Flahsssss
.......:woohoo: :woohoo:
............


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok Imma have to edit my post, I didn't think yall was really going to call



  

Too late, I had already put it in my siggy last night...:angeldevi


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Ok so I been juicin but I haven't been updating. It makes my hair soooo soft but ya'll are so active on this thread, I can never keep up with the posts so I just stay out of it lol

But I'm juicing with my own mix of glycerin, water, vo5 and aloe vera juice with glycerin and water being the main components. LUVIN IT!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Evo-ny said:


> Still juicing from Jamaica, but I'll be returning home this weekend.
> 
> Just finished an unintentional 7-month stretch, unfortunately for me I was only juicing in the last month so I didn't retain as much as I should have. I found out long stretches aren't for me (without da juice!!) because my fine hair liked to snap at the demarcation point. So this time around I'm better prepared! I'm going to do a 4-5 month stretch (with da juiceeeee!) and henna once a month or so.
> 
> Progress pics coming soon, it's hard fighting 5 people for one bathroom!


 
:woohoo:another juicetimony yall, come and let the juice be good to you.. En-voy keep juicing girl you are doing great, oh yeah bring me a bottle of castor oil back witcha


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Too late, I had already put it in my siggy last night...:angeldevi


 
I see  Your siggy's are classice and cracks me up


----------



## seemegrow

Still juicing. I'm using CFCG and mixing it with VS wave enhancing spray to make it smell good. I may start using something else when it runs out as it kind of lighr and my hair likes heavy stuff. On to the blue and white bottle.


----------



## Firstborn2

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Ok so I been juicin but I haven't been updating. It makes my hair soooo soft but ya'll are so active on this thread, I can never keep up with the posts so I just stay out of it lol
> 
> But I'm juicing with my own mix of glycerin, water, vo5 and aloe vera juice with glycerin and water being the main components. LUVIN IT!!!


 
We are glad you came back to update, cuz we didn't want to put you on the most wanted or milk carton have you seen'em list .


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I see  Your siggy's are classice and cracks me up



you see how I'm working all hard tryna make my welcome posts all symmetrical and stuff...wooo I'm tired,


----------



## PJaye

Chelz said:


> Awwwwwwwww no
> 
> One of our fellow juice members has fallen. We will forever remember you PJaye juicer. Rest in Peace dear juicer.
> 
> On the other hand, did you try all the juices? I bet the one you were using wasnt meant for you. *No need to root for us, go root at the store 2morow with a new bottle of juice*. Then you can reactivate your juice card and you'll never look back again!


 

!!!  I see the you're the Juice Pusha-Woman huh (Pusha-Person...Pusha-ette...?)


I will try again in a bit when the weather turns, and after my Skala experimentation.


----------



## favorc

Thanks Myfriend!!!


----------



## PJaye

favorc said:


> PJaye try 335 curl activator. I am trying it for the first time and I like it. It leaves my hair really soft and shiny. It has 100 percent human placenta in it, so I don't if that will gross you out or not. It does contain glycerin. You don't have to use much at all.
> This is my first time juicing. I jumped in a lil late.


 

Thank you so much for the suggestion, I just put it on my list of "things to try."

After giving birth, placenta and all other physiological emissions no longer scare me.


----------



## indarican

still juicing everyday, just realized that a little really is enough. I was over hear leaving juice stains on furniture


----------



## indarican

OOOOPPPPSSSS


----------



## My Friend

Soliel185 said:


> I just picked up my second bottle of s-curl


 

Soliel185 since you are in the desert, I was hoping you give feedback on using the Juice in a dry climate. Maybe this will help other challengers. 

*TIA*

Does it dry out your hair?
Which brand do you use?
How often do you use it?
Do you use it on wet or dry hair?


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> Who's we?
> 
> Lol okay momma FirstBorn, No blastin out absent juicers...
> 
> Oh waittttt, hold up a hot second niiiiiiiii, You blastin folks with that milkcarton list,,Now...
> 
> *COME.*
> *ON.*
> *SON.*
> 
> You aint right, you aint right...thats *ratchet*


OT:
What does that mean? My kids have been saying it for over a year and I keep trynna figure it out. When I think I got it, they use it in a different context


----------



## Firstborn2

Africurl have you tried the Skala?


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> @ you called da number forealz



I surely did.  



Chelz said:


> Computer geek voice: Enter your telephone number then press pound, I'll return your call as soon as I can. Beep.
> 
> 
> 1-800-DA-JUICE is 1-800-325-8423



LOL @ that "dork" emoticon.  



Chelz said:


> Too late, I had already put it in my siggy last night...:angeldevi



Ooooh *Chelz*....


----------



## maxineshaw

afrikurl said:


> OT:
> What does that mean? My kids have been saying it for over a year and I keep trynna figure it out. When I think I got it, they use it in a different context




Hmm, had to consult urbandictionary on that one.


----------



## Kerryann

i juiced my daughters hair this morning


----------



## My Friend

Welcome...............*bryantgurls *to the Juice!!


:reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Hmm, had to consult urbandictionary on that one.


 
thanks, I didn't know either and I didn't want to look it up


----------



## My Friend

MsMwana said:


> *Me me me!!! Can I join too*?!?! I airdried and juiced today and guuuuurrrrl my hair is on another level!!! It has NEVER felt this soft...and thick...and plain ol' juicey! So today I finally put down the flat irons and picked up some juice. This is not just a challenge to me it's a new lifestyle, live by the juice die by the juice!!!


 




 *MsMwana*


----------



## Firstborn2

It's so windy outside today, I was being lazy today and only applied s-curl, I left the house looking like this I came back home looking like this  mind you I don't have my braids in anymore so I look a hot mess. My hair feels hard...Lesson of the day,  my hair definitely needs juice and gel on windy days


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Hmm, had to consult urbandictionary on that one.



 Did you see on # 5 where it says..."your hairline is ratchet!"


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> LOL @ that "dork" emoticon.
> 
> Ooooh *Chelz*....



Mwhahahahahaaa...a tractor beam,,... Austin Power's Fajah...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PJaye said:


> !!!  I see the you're the Juice Pusha-Woman huh (Pusha-Person...Pusha-ette...?)
> 
> 
> I will try again in a bit when the weather turns, and after my Skala experimentation.



 Juice and Skala. Skala and Juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> OT:
> What does that mean? My kids have been saying it for over a year and I keep trynna figure it out. When I think I got it, they use it in a different context



Girl yes, ratchet is one of those multiple-meanings type of words...I remember people saying it in highschool but I didnt know kids still said it... It can mean wrong,foolish,crazy,wild,a mess, messed up,jacked up, etc. etc. etc. etc. 




Firstborn2 said:


> thanks, I didn't know either and I didn't want to look it up


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl yes, ratchet is one of those multiple-meanings type of words...I remember people saying it in highschool but I didnt know kids still said it... It can mean wrong,foolish,crazy,wild,a mess, messed up,jacked up, etc. etc. etc. etc.


 
Chelzzzzzzzzzzzz hey sweetiepop! don't laugh at me you know I stay out of the loop...Anyway I have to go drop my son off, I hope you are still on when I get back.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelzzzzzzzzzzzz hey sweetiepop! don't laugh at me you know I stay out of the loop...Anyway I have to go drop my son off, I hope you are still on when I get back.



Heyyyyyyyyy FirstBizzle,wizzle, you back yet??


----------



## Firstborn2

Yup I'm here


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup I'm here



Where all tha other juicers? We always gotta hold it down til they reappear again, 

Did you juice today? I'm gonna try the Skala G-3 leave-in tonight,cause I dont have time to do my mid-week DC, wish me luck.


----------



## Firstborn2

Yeah I juiced but the L.A. winds had me looking like Don King today...I sitting here now juiced up with a plastic cap on,lol


----------



## TaraDyan

Chelz said:


> Where all tha other juicers? We always gotta hold it down til they reappear again,
> 
> Did you juice today? I'm gonna try the Skala G-3 leave-in tonight,cause I dont have time to do my mid-week DC, wish me luck.


 
Hey, Chelz.   I'm still juicin' over here. 

I'm trying really, really, really hard not to get sucked into this "skala" business.  Y'all are bad for my PJ-itis.


----------



## PJaye

TaraDyan said:


> Hey, Chelz.  I'm still juicin' over here.
> 
> I'm trying really, really, really hard not to get sucked into this "skala" business. Y'all are bad for my PJ-itis.


 

I didn't either.  Do as I did, buy just ONE, preferrably a conditioner, and catalogue it under "hair exploration and research."


----------



## Miss AJ

I've been laughing at myself cuz I been juicin like I really have a curl   I juiced and baggied this morning, did it again right after work, and i went in to pull some "overtime" for a couple hours and I'm juicin and baggying right now lol.  If I keep this up I'll mess around and be full APL at the end of the year!


Question:  Since I've become addicted to the Soul Glo, what is I gon' do when winter comes??


----------



## Firstborn2

Miss AJ said:


> I've been laughing at myself cuz I been juicin like I really have a curl  I juiced and baggied this morning, did it again right after work, and i went in to pull some "overtime" for a couple hours and I'm juicin and baggying right now lol. If I keep this up I'll mess around and be full APL at the end of the year!
> 
> 
> Question: Since I've become addicted to the Soul Glo, what is I gon' do when winter comes??


 
Girl you have time to figure that out, you still have summer and fall


----------



## NaturallyMo

What it do fellow juice heads.  I'm about to juice and baggy before bed. I'm fighting the urge to try my new Skala. What should I try first?


----------



## Firstborn2

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> What it do fellow juice heads. I'm about to juice and baggy before bed. I'm fighting the urge to try my new Skala. What should I try first?


 
The Shea Butter girl I love it, the slip is amazing


----------



## NaturallyMo

TaraDyan said:


> Hey, Chelz.   I'm still juicin' over here.
> 
> I'm trying really, really, really hard not to get sucked into this "skala" business.  Y'all are bad for my PJ-itis.



Don't do it girl. I picked up 6 Skala products last night!  I had been doing so good too.


----------



## maxineshaw

What up *NewlyNaturalAgain*.  No advice, just wanted to say that I love that style in your siggie.  


I've spritized (my mom thinks I'm using oil sheen-just the s-curl).

I've put on my satin bonnet.

I'm going to bed...after I watch an episode of The Closer.


----------



## NaturallyMo

Firstborn2 said:


> The Shea Butter girl I love it, the slip is amazing



Ok cool. I only have the mask and leave in though. How do you think I should use them. I have to go to a court hearing tomorrow, so I'm trying to decide what to do with this hair. I wore a braid out today juiced with long aid and my CFCG/ TWPMB mix. I was the bomb! Even with the gel it swelled and was on BAA status within an hour . I was thinking of doing a wash and go, but I'm thinking maybe I need to tame this mane for court.


----------



## choctaw

TaraDyan said:


> Hey, Chelz.   I'm still juicin' over here.
> 
> I'm trying really, really, really hard not to get sucked into this "skala" business.  Y'all are bad for my PJ-itis.









Did you know that the Skala Leave-in Hair Styling Creams contain GLYCERIN and therefore Skala is JUICE? C'mon, you know you want it


----------



## bryantgurls

Hello fellow juicers!

I have finally joined this challenge although I have been juicing for the past 10 months... it has allowed me to retain all my growth/length  

See for yourself...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464774


----------



## Firstborn2

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Ok cool. I only have the mask and leave in though. How do you think I should use them. I have to go to a court hearing tomorrow, so I'm trying to decide what to do with this hair. I wore a braid out today juiced with long aid and my CFCG/ TWPMB mix. I was the bomb! Even with the gel it swelled and was on BAA status within an hour . I was thinking of doing a wash and go, but I'm thinking maybe I need to tame this mane for court.


 
personally I don't think you need to use both in the same day of course everyone is different, I used on different days, they both give amazing slip.


----------



## choctaw

congratulations bryantgurls! that is some serious growth


----------



## Firstborn2

bryantgurls said:


> Hello fellow juicers!
> 
> I have finally joined this challenge although I have been juicing for the past 10 months... it has allowed me to retain all my growth/length
> 
> See for yourself...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464774


 
The truth is in the juice Nice result and welcome to the challenge.


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Did you know that the Skala Leave-in Hair Styling Creams contain GLYCERIN and therefore Skala is JUICE? C'mon, you know you want it


 

Oh my I definitely have to find the leave-in, hubby couldn't find the leave in


----------



## Americka

choctaw said:


> Did you know that the Skala Leave-in Hair Styling Creams contain GLYCERIN and therefore Skala is JUICE? C'mon, you know you want it



I've been juicing all this time?!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> The Shea Butter girl I love it, the slip is amazing



You make me sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!! Keep it to yourself Cause I dont have any shea butter skala, Bad FizzleBizzle, Bad...

....Ok, I still wuv you...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Did you know that the Skala Leave-in Hair Styling Creams contain GLYCERIN and therefore Skala is JUICE? C'mon, you know you want it



I thought tha juice had to be juicy though...not creamy...?? I dont think Skala would leave juice stains on tha couch and spotted mirrors. We gettin outta hand with this juice, lol "If it has glycerin, its juice!!"... My grease has got glycerin too for that matter...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Americka said:


> I've been juicing all this time?!



:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Hello fellow juicers!
> 
> I have finally joined this challenge although I have been juicing for the past 10 months... it has allowed me to retain all my growth/length
> 
> See for yourself...
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464774



*Welcome to tha JUICE thread Bryantgurls!!!!!!!!* 
:creatures  :creatures


----------



## bryantgurls

What a welcome Chelz! You made me blush, lol! Thank you all for the welcome, I feel at home.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> What a welcome Chelz! *You made me blush*, lol! Thank you all for the welcome, I feel at home.



...Lol,dont blush, make yourself at home,,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh my I definitely have to find the leave-in, hubby couldn't find the leave in



You have an awesome hubby,,


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> I thought tha juice had to be juicy though...not creamy...?? I dont think Skala would leave juice stains on tha couch and spotted mirrors. We gettin outta hand with this juice, lol "If it has glycerin, its juice!!"... My grease has got glycerin too for that matter...



true dat ... but Hawaiian Silky is creamy too. I have HS14in1 and Skala aloe vera leave-in is richer and makes my kinky curls pop. testing will continue. omg ... y'all done got me caught out here in Juiceville


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> true dat ... but Hawaiian Silky is creamy too. I have HS14in1 and Skala aloe vera leave-in is richer and makes my kinky curls pop. testing will continue. omg ... y'all done got me caught out here in Juiceville



Hmmm I havent tried Hawaiian silky.....

Slowww down there *Choctaw*,,whats tha rush? You aint going nowhere but staying in this thread...Get back here!! If you think you arent a juice member and arent obligated to tha Juice Gods, then you just dont know it yet,you got another thought comin...MmmmHmmm I see you tryna sneak off ...Ain't Happenin!!!!!!Not on my watch...


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Hmmm I havent tried Hawaiian silky.....
> 
> Slowww down there *Choctaw*,,whats tha rush? You aint going nowhere but staying in this thread...Get back here!! If you think you arent a juice member and arent obligated to tha Juice Gods, then you just dont know it yet,you got another thought comin...MmmmHmmm I see you tryna sneak off ...Ain't Happenin!!!!!!Not on my watch...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


>



Lol where you find that smiley, you didnt actually fall out the chair did you? Be careful. .....and go put some juice in ya head... What?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You make me sickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!! Keep it to yourself Cause I dont have any shea butter skala, Bad FizzleBizzle, Bad...
> 
> ....Ok, I still wuv you...


 
I'm sorry Lil Bit, but she asked and I had to tell, I love the Skala and I'm not ashamed to say it...even in da juice thread .


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

what's juicy ladies?!?!?  

nothing new to report.  still using my juicy mix and bunning. me and mah mop have been feeling a lil low though   but i'm sure we'll perk up soon enough


----------



## choctaw

Chelz

You and Firstborn2 have me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I already juiced tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpjs...&p=B76CE0D596777608&playnext_from=PL&index=22


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> true dat ... but Hawaiian Silky is creamy too. I have HS14in1 and Skala aloe vera leave-in is richer and makes my kinky curls pop. testing will continue. omg ... y'all done got me caught out here in Juiceville


 
Yes you are a juicer, Say it loud and Proud!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Chelz
> 
> You and Firstborn2 have me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already juiced tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpjs...&p=B76CE0D596777608&playnext_from=PL&index=22



...Yeah you betta be juicin,thats what I thought...


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Chelz
> 
> You and Firstborn2 have me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already juiced tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rpjs...&p=B76CE0D596777608&playnext_from=PL&index=22


 
 You know that is my all time favorite video Choctaw, btw the way I love your smiley.


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what's juicy ladies?!?!?
> 
> nothing new to report. still using my juicy mix and bunning. me and mah mop have been feeling a lil low though  but i'm sure we'll perk up soon enough


 
Oh no Mo, what's going on, come on girl spill it,  if it's juice related we are here to help , Other issues well da juicers got ya back


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> what's juicy ladies?!?!?
> 
> nothing new to report.  still using my juicy mix and bunning. *me and mah mop *have been feeling a lil low though   but i'm sure we'll perk up soon enough



Lol, you and your mop 

Cheerrrrrr up MoMo!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You know that is my all time favorite video Choctaw, btw the way I love your smiley.



His butt fell off...he went LMAO...literally...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lol not juice related... growth related.  i feel like i'm in a panic mode with growth...  i dunno, i vented in another thread... but it didnt seem to help.  usually my vents make me feel better


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

chelz...  what is that number in your siggy?! erplexed


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2

I hear that scream each time you add a skala product to your list


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol not juice related... growth related. i feel like i'm in a panic mode with growth... i dunno, i vented in another thread... but it didnt seem to help. usually my vents make me feel better


 
Correct me if I'm wrong Mo but isn't your hair right on track? You seem to be making your goal?


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Firstborn2
> 
> I hear that scream each time you add a skala product to your list


 
I showed my sister the video a few days ago, so laughed so hard  you ladies keep me laughing especially after a bad day...


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol not juice related... growth related. i feel like i'm in a panic mode with growth... i dunno, i vented in another thread... but it didnt seem to help. usually my vents make me feel better


 

It's the number I posted for The Juicers Mosted Wanted List, if you spot a missing Juicer call the hot line,lol but not forealz like MD and Chelz did


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> His butt fell off...he went LMAO...literally...



I am glad you enjoyed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





your gif collection is great!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Mo but isn't your hair right on track? You seem to be making your goal?



well... yes and no.  originally i wanted to make wl by this month though i put may to give me some cushion.  sometimes i think i'm there but most times i dont think i'm quite there.  so then i figured may would be fine... but then what if its not!  so i've pushed every thing back and i'm freaking out.  here, i'll put what i put in the other thread this way you guys can see what i mean but i'm freaking out lmao (this was a reply to a simple "you're tripping" when i mentioned moving back my date. THAT'S how much i'm freaking lol)



> YESSS!!! I'M TRIPPIN!!!
> 
> i'm like in panic mode right now. i'm seeing everyones hair and i'm like "where's my hair? where's my growth spurt? i'm not going to make it. I'M NOT GOING TO MAKE IT!!!"
> 
> lol i'm freaking so much i've already altered my goals. org my time line was wl in may, hl by what was it? oct? i think it was oct that i said i could do it...
> 
> now i'm thinking wl by june and grazing wl in dec. I'M FREAKING!!!
> 
> i'm actually thinking about bumping up my length check cause i'm panicking! but i'm also scared to length check cause i dont want to make my self butt hurt again
> 
> like last year i didnt care about length checks because, well i had no clue what to expect so i was just along for the ride. but now i have like expectations and i worry i wont make them? like that's not normal lol i mean its just hair!
> 
> i dunno, i just feel pressured. not by anyone here or on lhcf but like irl... like a dumb a$$ a let a lot of people know about my hair journey (cause it was so exciting) so i have a lot of people waiting for me and my hair to fail miserably. and i know its true even though they dont say that specifically but because of what they do say. the little side ways comments i get every so often just reminds me they ARE WATCHING AND WAITING!
> 
> like i wore my hair in like a braid out pony tail one day last week because my hair pins were irritating me and all i heard all day was "oh no mo! your hair is touching your shirt! isnt it going to rip out?!" and crap like that. and i know they do it cause they think its hella funny and i'm the tough one of the crew so i can "handle it" but i dont think they get how it bothers me even when i try to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok   i guess i needed to vent or something! I WILL REGAIN MY COMPOSURE!!! but i'm still freakin!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> It's the number I posted for The Juicers Mosted Wanted List, if you spot a missing Juicer call the hot line,lol but not forealz like MD and Chelz did



i called it


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i called it


 

 did you leave a message?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> chelz...  what is that number in your siggy?! erplexed



This right here! FirstBorn tried to delete it but I'm reviving tha milk carton missin list post again!  Muhahahahahha Call tha numba MoMo!!! 




Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline   1-800-Da-Juice, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads  BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. AdoraAdora
> 02. Kbragg
> 03. JayJayCurlz
> 04. Kittymeowmeow
> 05. Janet'
> 06. Blackmasterpiece
> 07. MichelleObamaFan
> 08. Pittipat
> 09.Testimony
> 10. LadyRaider
> 
> Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....






Chelz said:


> Now you alreadyyy kno Adora aint fell off tha juice,only off of LHCF
> 
> I tried to dial 1-800-Da-Juice and it didnt work, It must be a lil too juicynonymous, and BlackMasterPiece been postin up a storm in otha threads...YEAH I SAID IT!!!! bad bad BMP!!!!
> 
> OMG NO REWARD!!!!!.... Thats triflin! Tha ghetto juice hotline


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lol i already called it... before i asked... i thought it was going to sing soul glo to me... when i heard a dudes voice saying leave a msg i hung up quickly... i then looked around and re-dialed thinking i dialed wrong and hung up again...  then i asked what the number was for

HAD I KNOWN IT WAS FAKE I WOULDNT HAVE CALLED!!! lmao


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> It's the number I posted for The Juicers Mosted Wanted List, if you spot a missing Juicer call the hot line,lol *but not forealz like MD and Chelz did*



Lol, :imstupid:, I know....you should call it too..cause you a lil slow just like us


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> did you leave a message?



Ok I'm on a mission, I'm gonna fix our juice hotline to what MoMo thought, a Soul Glo man singin to ya Then I'll give ya tha new hotline number to call...so our hotline can be official!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

_calling the Juice line_.....


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh wow Mo just take a deep breath girl, I totally understand where you are coming from. But your hair has made really great progress, I remember when you posted pix of the cut and it's already grown back, so that in itself says alot .


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ok I'm on a mission, I'm gonna fix our juice hotline to what MoMo thought, a Soul Glo man singin to ya Then I'll give ya tha new hotline number to call...so our hotline can be official!!!


 
What are you talking about?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh wow Mo just take a deep breath girl, I totally understand where you are coming from. But your hair has made really great progress, I remember when you posted pix of the cut and it's already grown back, so that in itself says alot .



thank you   but i'm still stressed lol


----------



## choctaw

MzMoMo ..you calling the juice hot line ... that is too funny!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

choctaw said:


> MzMoMo ..you calling the juice hot line ... that is too funny!



 LEMME LONE!!!! 

i thought it was going to sing to me!


----------



## choctaw

MzMoMo ... ignore those haters. sorry to hear u are feeling stressed 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfWc87UK2P4


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> What are you talking about?



This is our new hotline number...1-618-303-9084...yup Just let yaaa soul gloooooooooo 

All yall BETTAH call it, MoMo, FirstBizzle, Choctaw, ALL YALL! I'm forreal, its tha soul glo man, I found his number


----------



## Firstborn2

it cut off to fast, I was just starting to feel it, lol to cute.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LEMME LONE!!!!
> 
> i thought it was going to sing to me!



Call tha new hotline number and it will sing for you, Mr. Soul Glo himself!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> This is our new hotline number...1-618-303-9084...yup Just let yaaa soul gloooooooooo
> 
> All yall BETTAH call it, MoMo, FirstBizzle, Choctaw, ALL YALL! I'm forreal, its tha soul glo man, I found his number


 
Ok well change the numba but I'm still lost, what does the soul glo man gotta do with it?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok well change the numba but I'm still lost, what does the soul glo man gotta do with it?



Ummmmm tha juice...DUH. Soul Glo=juice, Soul glo man was swangin tha juice... He's our juicerepresentatative


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> This is our new hotline number...1-618-303-9084...yup Just let yaaa soul gloooooooooo
> 
> All yall BETTAH call it, MoMo, FirstBizzle, Choctaw, ALL YALL! I'm forreal, its tha soul glo man, I found his number



 NO!!! NO!!!! IT REALLY DOES!  IT REALLY IS SOUL GLO!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok well change the numba but I'm still lost, what does the soul glo man gotta do with it?




lol you done skipped some posts!  they was laughing at me for calling the other number and i said the only reason i tried it was cause i thought i was going to hear the soul glo song  AND NOW ITS TRUE!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> NO!!! NO!!!! IT REALLY DOES!  IT REALLY IS SOUL GLO!!!!



Yup!!!
Just for you MoMo! Hope you got a good laugh
Tha phone rings like twice,I bet you thought somebody was gonna be like"Ermmm Hello?"


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Yup!!!
> Just for you MoMo! Hope you got a good laugh
> Tha phone rings like twice,I bet you thought somebody was gonna be like"Ermmm Hello?"



YES!!! i got scared lol


----------



## choctaw

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> NO!!! NO!!!! IT REALLY DOES!  IT REALLY IS SOUL GLO!!!!



Mz.MoMo 

its for real


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> It's the number I posted for The Juicers Mosted Wanted List, if you spot a missing Juicer call the hot line,lol but not forealz like MD and Chelz did


 You can't post a *pretend* number and expect someone to not call it.  Just ask Tommy Tutone


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lmao i know huh i was in shock!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YES!!! i got scared lol



hhahahha well tha new hotline is up in my siggy now,including the old one, you can leave messages, someone will return your call with the soul glo song...

*MoMo*:"Hello?"
Soulglo Man:"......"
*MoMo*:"Hello??"
Soulglo Man:"...Just Let ya soullllll glooooo!" (hangs up phone)


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> You can't post a *pretend* number and expect someone to not call it. Just ask Tommy Tutone


 

Somebody on the comment said, " What's her area code"


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> You can't post a *pretend* number and expect someone to not call it.  Just ask Tommy Tutone



Mondo, Imma need you to call tha new hotline number, aint nobody pretending


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Somebody on the comment said, " What's her area code"



 I guess he dont have Jenny number after all...Forrest Gump Voice:"Jennayyy"


----------



## CocoGlow

OMG yall are crazy!! 

My Testimonial (No Lie):

Hair was feeling a little thirsty ... feeling down & out ... I went ahead and called the Juice hotline for some encouragement & advice - the *(618) 303-9084* one ....

Didn't think anyone would answer ... Didn't think anyone would care ...But you know what? Someone did answer...someone did care....

You wanna know what they said? 

Dude straight up told me to:*"Let Your Soooooul Glo...just let your sooooooooooooooul glo baby!!!"*

I feel better already ...go ahead, call the hotline...you'll feel good too


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NappyRina said:


> OMG yall are crazy!!
> 
> My Testimonial (No Lie):
> 
> Hair was feeling a little thirsty ... feeling down & out ... I went ahead and called the Juice hotline for some encouragement & advice - the *(618) 303-9084* one ....
> 
> Didn't think anyone would answer ... Didn't think anyone would care ...But you know what? Someone did answer...someone did care....
> 
> You wanna know what they said?
> 
> Dude straight up told me to:*"Let Your Soooooul Glo...just let your sooooooooooooooul glo baby!!!"*
> 
> I feel better already ...go ahead, call the hotline...you'll feel good too


----------



## Firstborn2

NappyRina said:


> OMG yall are crazy!!
> 
> My Testimonial (No Lie):
> 
> Hair was feeling a little thirsty ... feeling down & out ... I went ahead and called the Juice hotline for some encouragement & advice - the *(618) 303-9084* one ....
> 
> Didn't think anyone would answer ... Didn't think anyone would care ...But you know what? Someone did answer...someone did care....
> 
> You wanna know what they said?
> 
> Dude straight up told me to:*"Let Your Soooooul Glo...just let your sooooooooooooooul glo baby!!!"*
> 
> I feel better already ...go ahead, call the hotline...you'll feel good too


 

Lol you are crazy...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Lol you are crazy...



And I'm even crazier for actually making a real juice hotline...
Now I just need to hire some people to answer the phones when they ring and we'll be all set... 

Did anyone leave a message yet??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liikQMq4R1k&feature=related


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> And I'm even crazier for actually making a real juice hotline...
> Now I just need to hire some people to answer the phones when they ring and we'll be all set...
> 
> Did anyone leave a message yet??


 
LOL I thought you were monitoring incoming calls


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL I thought you were monitoring incoming calls



Lol I cant cause I'm not at tha Juice Tower, our juice headquarters. Everybody went home for today and tha juiceline is on voicemail til somebody agrees to be tha juice answer person!


----------



## Firstborn2

I"m so tired, juice hotlines and theme songs have me tired,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I"m so tired, juice hotlines and theme songs have me tired,lol





I guess I'm all alone...all I hear is crickets...go on, go to bed...Firstbizzle, goodnight,wizzle.


----------



## song_of_serenity

Length check of the back! :3 I hope to gain a bit by this time next month.
The head scarf is my APL though it looks a bit low (had on a bulky top)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not bad for 9 months of growth I think!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> Length check of the back! :3 I hope to gain a bit by this time next month.
> The head scarf is my APL though it looks a bit low (had on a bulky top)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for 9 months of growth I think!



Nice!!

Where was your starting point?? Yeah that sweatshirt makes it look like you are already APL

BTW, Dont forget to call tha juice hotline, the number is in my siggy, you can leave a message if you want to. You will hear the soul glo man on the phone.


----------



## SouthernStunner

Its late, I was bored, I have been juicing for well over a year BUT...............I HAD TO CALL THE NUMBER JUST TO HEAR THE VOICE MAIL.  You made my night, I can go to sleep smiling now.  LHCF Divas go all out!


----------



## maxineshaw

SouthernStunner said:


> Its late, I was bored, I have been juicing for well over a year BUT...............I HAD TO CALL THE NUMBER JUST TO HEAR THE VOICE MAIL.  You made my night, I can go to sleep smiling now.  LHCF Divas go all out!




After your post I had to call the number.  I played it for my mother and she was like "yeah, you do be shinning! Your hair was shining the other day!"


Found this video on youtube.  Not sure if it's been posted.  

Activate your faith (pull it to the 1 minute mark and then watch it all the way to the end...or just watch the whole thing)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> After your post I had to call the number.  I played it for my mother and she was like "yeah, you do be shinning! Your hair was shining the other day!"
> 
> 
> Found this video on youtube.  Not sure if it's been posted.
> 
> Activate your faith (pull it to the 1 minute mark and then watch it all the way to the end...or just watch the whole thing)





"Sometimes thangs dry out, you gotta activate em!!"


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ummmm FirstBizzle, were you tha one that left a message talkin about* "I'm callin to report 10 juicers that have been missing,since the beginning"* You gotta give us tha names and then we can take action and put them in juice jail...where they are required to sleep with tha juice,eat with tha juice, and carry around 10 bottles of tha juice wherever they go, as a reminder to juice faithfully alongside tha Juice Gods.


----------



## Berry3674

Hopefully I'm not one of the missing juicers! I'm new to the site, but I've been juicing since I bc'd in March. Love it!! Trying to get my 2" fro big enough to rock a cute puff by August (vaca in Cancun). TTYL!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Berry3674 said:


> Hopefully I'm not one of the missing juicers! I'm new to the site, but I've been juicing since I bc'd in March. Love it!! Trying to get my 2" fro big enough to rock a cute puff by August (vaca in Cancun). TTYL!



Are you already in tha juice challenge? If not then Welcome to tha juice thread! You can report missing juicers on the juice hotline


----------



## Berry3674

I thought i was but looking back, I don't see my name on the list 
Anywho, how do I post pics??

And btw, i will definitely report missing juicers. I'm a straight snitch!


----------



## Firstborn2

Berry3674 said:


> I thought i was but looking back, I don't see my name on the list
> Anywho, how do I post pics??
> 
> And btw, i will definitely report missing juicers. I'm a straight snitch!


 
This thread will help you

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=197675


----------



## Firstborn2

ATTENTION rolling out the redcarpet for a new juicer :welcome3: Ms Berry3674 to Da Juice.    :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> ATTENTION rolling out the redcarpet for a new juicer :welcome3: Ms Berry3674 to Da Juice.    :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:



Hey girl where you at, was dat you that left tha message...? Folks be blowin up tha hotline just to hear Soul Glo and then dont leave a message...


----------



## Firstborn2

lol yea that was me...I couldn't leave the names..my son was looking at me cracking up


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> lol yea that was me...I couldn't leave the names..I son was looking at me cracking up



Lol! Did you let him hear tha voicemail? Girl I put in some Skala leave-in last night, I used Scurl but imma have to stick with my CFCG...it has more slip and is thicker, while Scurl is just.....blah.  Oh and I havent done anything to my hair yet so I dont know how Skala turned out yet. Im being real lazy.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Berry3674 said:


> I thought i was but looking back, I don't see my name on the list
> Anywho, how do I post pics??
> 
> And btw, i will definitely report missing juicers. I'm a straight snitch!



You post pics by either selecting attach thumbnail or by putting the image url between these too things... .

Okay well call tha hotline and snitch there, since nobody has given any names yet...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol! Did you let him hear tha voicemail? Girl I put in some Skala leave-in last night, I used Scurl but imma have to stick with my CFCG...it has more slip and is thicker, while Scurl is just.....blah.  Oh and I havent done anything to my hair yet so I dont know how Skala turned out yet. Im being real lazy.


 
Which leave in do you have?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Whats going on ladies??? Even tho i aint checked in in a few days i been holding down the S-Curl!!

Whats up in here?? And whats with the Hotline??


----------



## Sianna

Is it too late to join this challenge?! I just got some Sta Sof Fro and some Care Free Curl Gold! ( I wanted to compare)

I felt so funny buying that stuff cause it's such a throw back to my childhood!! Yes, I had an S-curl back then! 

I gonna start using it tomorrow!


----------



## Mahalialee4

My African Gold Curl Activator is thick thick thick, but I  comb out my hair thoroughly, out it in big sections, do my scalp treatments, then oil the ends, and then COAT, my hair with the activator and braid up the sections,  pin or use cut off panty hose sections the braids hold against the scalp. Then I put on my 2 plastic baggies and a couple of cotton caps and go about my business

When I am ready to take the braids down, I undercover from the caps and baggies, and tie up with a satin scarf until the braids are not dripping with moisture anymore. I allow to airdry a bit and unbraid. I am able to comb through quite well, and my hair is not sticky.

My hair always feels strong. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Firstborn2

SmilingElephant said:


> Whats going on ladies??? Even tho i aint checked in in a few days i been holding down the S-Curl!!
> 
> Whats up in here?? And whats with the Hotline??


 
Smilingggggg E, what good? I'm glad you haven't put the juice down even though you have been M.I.A., noticed you haven't made the new Juicers Most Wanted List


----------



## Firstborn2

Mahalialee4 said:


> My African Gold Curl Activator is thick thick thick, but I comb out my hair thoroughly, out it in big sections, do my scalp treatments, then oil the ends, and then COAT, my hair with the activator and braid up the sections, pin or use cut off panty hose sections the braids hold against the scalp. Then I put on my 2 plastic baggies and a couple of cotton caps and go about my business
> 
> When I am ready to take the braids down, I undercover from the caps and baggies, and tie up with a satin scarf until the braids are not dripping with moisture anymore. I allow to airdry a bit and unbraid. I am able to comb through quite well, and my hair is not sticky.
> 
> My hair always feels strong. Hope this helps someone.


 
Thank you for the Review and Juicetimony. We love to hear how a brand and da juice is working for you!


----------



## Firstborn2

ATTENTION::  *Ms Sianna* to Da Juice, we are glad you have officially joined us


----------



## My Friend

Sianna said:


> *Is it too late to join this challenge?!* I just got some Sta Sof Fro and some Care Free Curl Gold! ( I wanted to compare)
> 
> I felt so funny buying that stuff cause it's such a throw back to my childhood!! Yes, I had an S-curl back then!
> 
> I gonna start using it tomorrow!


 
 *Sianna*


----------



## Miss AJ

Juiced overnight and im juicing right now before I take down my twists and rock a twist out tonight and tomorrow.  I'm goin home for 3 weeks starting Sunday and I think im gonna wear my hair flat twisted in the front with a bantu knot out, still gonna be juicin it.  I might even come back with a couple bottles of juice if i hit up all my old spots lol


----------



## jayjaycurlz

OKay I admit I've been MIA but ain't been far from da Juice - and that's the _ whole  Juice and nothin' but da Juice! _

Last semester of school + exams been having me lurkin' on da low. Final exam on Saturday so I'll be back to reporting in on the daily.  Goin' to return to studying now...

Peace, I'm out, drip-drip


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Which leave in do you have?



Ceramides G3...:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Whats going on ladies??? Even tho i aint checked in in a few days i been holding down the S-Curl!!
> 
> Whats up in here?? And whats with the Hotline??



Heyyyyy SmilingE!!!!! Glad to hear you been holdin down Scurl...

Tha hotline is for reporting missing juicers, someone called and said they been secretly juicing for 2-3 weeks....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

omg... that hotline still cracks me up   goodness me


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> ATTENTION::  *Ms Sianna* to Da Juice, we are glad you have officially joined us





My Friend said:


> *Sianna*



 :Blush2: 

I think I love you guys!! I am brand spanking new to this forum and you all make me feel so welcomed!! *tears up*

I so happy!!! 

LONG LIVE DA JUICE!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> omg... that hotline still cracks me up   goodness me



Lol I still wanna know who it was, it was a blocked number... here's tha message: "Ummm Ive been secretly juicing for about 2 1/2 or 3 weeks now, I just had to get it off my chest..ummm my name is *MeccaMedinah*, please dont hold it against me..." 

Girl we aint gonna hold nothin against ya, just come on in and join us!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Somebody was callin from Harvey,IL...dont be scared, its just tha juice hotline...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol I still wanna know who it was, it was a blocked number... here's tha message: "Ummm Ive been secretly juicing for about 2 1/2 or 3 weeks now, I just had to get it off my chest..ummm my name is *MeccaMedinah*, please dont hold it against me..."
> 
> Girl we aint gonna hold nothin against ya, just come on in and join us!!


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Somebody was callin from Harvey,IL...dont be scared, its just tha juice hotline...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


>




Yes, I did just put a lurker on blast....

Girl, where ya been, I was just thinking about you, I missed my firstbizzle today, everybody left me in here alone... :attention:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


>



Was that you Mondo, why you hang up so fast...


----------



## Firstborn2

jayjaycurlz said:


> OKay I admit I've been MIA but ain't been far from da Juice - and that's the _whole Juice and nothin' but da Juice! _
> 
> Last semester of school + exams been having me lurkin' on da low. Final exam on Saturday so I'll be back to reporting in on the daily. Goin' to return to studying now...
> 
> Peace, I'm out, drip-drip


 
Lawd who turned you in JayJay, you are on The Juicers Most Wanted List. Who needs t.v. when you have The Juicers on the prawl


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ceramides G3...:eyebrows2


 
How do you like it? I'm dying to try this one.


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Was that you Mondo, why you hang up so fast...



Yes that was me.  I was trying to play the Soul Glo song for my sister, but when I didn't hear it I hung up.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yes, I did just put a lurker on blast....
> 
> Girl, where ya been, I was just thinking about you, I missed my firstbizzle today, everybody left me in here alone... :attention:


 Sorry girl I came in to check on the thread then I had to go, today was my sisters last day in town, Did some last minute running before heading to the airport.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> How do you like it? I'm dying to try this one.



Hmmmm I dont know yet, you know how my hair be acting all unruly, I'll be using it to airdry or blowdry with so I will report back next week...


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Yes that was me. I was trying to play the Soul Glo song for my sister, but when I didn't hear it I hung up.


 
LMAO something is seriously wrong with you MD


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Yes that was me.  I was trying to play the Soul Glo song for my sister, but when I didn't hear it I hung up.



Ok well try it again, you didnt let it ring long enough to get to voicemail silly!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Sorry girl I came in to check on the thread then I had to go, today was my sisters last day in town, Did some last minute running before heading to the airport.



You know I was thinkin, if ya want that clay mask stuff you can have it, I have like 2 jars anyways...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i laugh every time i come in here now because of that number.  every time there is a new post about it i fall out!


----------



## Firstborn2

We all need to put the hotline numba in our siggy


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You know I was thinkin, if ya want that clay mask stuff you can have it, I have like 2 jars anyways...


 
Awe you know I want it, how much ya want for it?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> We all need to put the hotline numba in our siggy



 Yeah all yall need to put it in ya siggy, starting with Firstbizzle...


----------



## fluffyforever

OK Juicers!

So, I just started reading this thread yesterday, starting from the beginning. I didn't get thru all the posts, just up to #121. Well, I'm just going to skip the rest, y'all been working hard to keep this thread moving from page to page. WOW...

Anyways, I was inspired by all of you to start juicin' myself. I made my homemade spritz of water and vegetable glycerin. My hair has never been so soft while dry in my entire natural hair life. I still can't stop touching my hair... I'm sitting here with a BAA shaped in a bob, fluffing my hair even bigger. Thanks for helping me release my inner juicing DIVA 

However, I am noticing a slight sticky feeling. I don't know why!? My spritz is literally 1 part glycerin: 30 parts water. Nothing else. Should I be feeling stickiness from this small amount of glycerin in a spray? Do ya'll get a sticky feeling from store bought products? If I add less glycerin, I won't have any in my spritz! And I know its the glycerin that is making my hair soft, bc I've been watering my hair with plain water and it dries crunchy 24/7, whether I oil or not, but that's a whole different story in itself.

Please help a beginning juicer out


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe you know I want it, how much ya want for it?



I would like to send it for free...but I is bout broke. Hmmmm I'll see what I can manage, I can try to send it in the empty skala box that somebody sent me...

I paid like $10 for it including shipping from vitaminshoppe.com...


----------



## Miss AJ

i think i OJed (over juiced) today.  my hair is kinda sticky to the touch.


----------



## bryantgurls

fluffyforever said:


> OK Juicers!
> 
> So, I just started reading this thread yesterday, starting from the beginning. I didn't get thru all the posts, just up to #121. Well, I'm just going to skip the rest, y'all been working hard to keep this thread moving from page to page. WOW...
> 
> Anyways, I was inspired by all of you to start juicin' myself. I made my homemade spritz of water and vegetable glycerin. My hair has never been so soft while dry in my entire natural hair life. I still can't stop touching my hair... I'm sitting here with a BAA shaped in a bob, fluffing my hair even bigger. Thanks for helping me release my inner juicing DIVA
> 
> However, I am noticing a slight sticky feeling. I don't know why!? My spritz is literally 1 part glycerin: 30 parts water. Nothing else. Should I be feeling stickiness from this small amount of glycerin in a spray? Do ya'll get a sticky feeling from store bought products? If I add less glycerin, I won't have any in my spritz! And I know its the glycerin that is making my hair soft, bc I've been watering my hair with plain water and it dries crunchy 24/7, whether I oil or not, but that's a whole different story in itself.
> 
> Please help a beginning juicer out




I was gonna say use less glycerin, but like you said if you put less there won't be any. So my suggestion is to add something else along with the water. I use aloe vera juice and my spritz doesn't have any stickiness to it.


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok I'm confused are ya sending it free or not  And if ya used it are you still asking $10


----------



## Firstborn2

Miss AJ said:


> *i think i OJed (over juiced)* today. my hair is kinda sticky to the touch.


 

This is so cute


----------



## Miss AJ

firstborn: lol i modified the OG aka over gold from Im Gonna Git You Sucka.....how'd he go to the bathroom with all that stuff on??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

fluffyforever said:


> OK Juicers!
> 
> So, I just started reading this thread yesterday, starting from the beginning. I didn't get thru all the posts, just up to #121. Well, I'm just going to skip the rest, y'all been working hard to keep this thread moving from page to page. WOW...
> 
> Anyways, I was inspired by all of you to start juicin' myself. I made my homemade spritz of water and vegetable glycerin. My hair has never been so soft while dry in my entire natural hair life. I still can't stop touching my hair... I'm sitting here with a BAA shaped in a bob, fluffing my hair even bigger. Thanks for helping me release my inner juicing DIVA
> 
> However, I am noticing a slight sticky feeling. I don't know why!? My spritz is literally 1 part glycerin: 30 parts water. Nothing else. Should I be feeling stickiness from this small amount of glycerin in a spray? Do ya'll get a sticky feeling from store bought products? If I add less glycerin, I won't have any in my spritz! And I know its the glycerin that is making my hair soft, bc I've been watering my hair with plain water and it dries crunchy 24/7, whether I oil or not, but that's a whole different story in itself.
> 
> Please help a beginning juicer out



Yes, reading this ENTIRE thread would take some extreme juice dedication, and I havent noticed any stickiness from Scurl no drip or CFCG... 

 *Welcome to tha JUICE FluffyForever!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I'm confused are ya sending it free or not  And if ya used it are you still asking $10



Lol I said I'll see what I can manage and no I'm not asking for anything, I only used it once though, the other jar I used several times. your face WILL pop off if you do a thick layer. My nose was aching...


----------



## BostonMaria

Chelz I'm [email protected] your smilies


----------



## BostonMaria

Taking a break from the juice and my natural hair for a few days.  Washed my hair (I am a Skala lover now) and rollerset. I'm gonna leave it like this for a few days. Then its back to SOUL GLO!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> This is so cute



I dont see tha juice hotline in ya siggy..., no numba, no mask...


.....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BostonMaria said:


> Taking a break from the juice and my natural hair for a few days.  Washed my hair (I am a Skala lover now) and rollerset. I'm gonna leave it like this for a few days. *Then its back to SOUL GLO!*



Did you actually call tha juice hotline last night? :eyebrows2


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Howdy ladies!! I haven't juiced yet since getting my install.. idk what to do


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz that is the best welcome I've seen yet,lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

fluffyforever said:


> OK Juicers!
> 
> So, I just started reading this thread yesterday, starting from the beginning. I didn't get thru all the posts, just up to #121. Well, I'm just going to skip the rest, y'all been working hard to keep this thread moving from page to page. WOW...
> 
> Anyways, I was inspired by all of you to start juicin' myself. I made my homemade spritz of water and vegetable glycerin. My hair has never been so soft while dry in my entire natural hair life. I still can't stop touching my hair... I'm sitting here with a BAA shaped in a bob, fluffing my hair even bigger. Thanks for helping me release my inner juicing DIVA
> 
> However, I am noticing a slight sticky feeling. I don't know why!? My spritz is literally 1 part glycerin: 30 parts water. Nothing else. Should I be feeling stickiness from this small amount of glycerin in a spray? Do ya'll get a sticky feeling from store bought products? If I add less glycerin, I won't have any in my spritz! And I know its the glycerin that is making my hair soft, bc I've been watering my hair with plain water and it dries crunchy 24/7, whether I oil or not, but that's a whole different story in itself.
> 
> Please help a beginning juicer out



mix something else in it (already said but thought i would re-iterate). my juice is a spray bottle of 50% water, 50% infusium 23 (sallys generic brand) and just one blob (dime to nickel size) of veg glyc.

also make sure you're using veg glyc and not the manufactured stuff.  that left my hair soft but sticky.  the veg glyc is all soft and no sticky


----------



## Sianna

Just got mah first jucin' on tonight!!! 

Before, I was using Long Aid activator gel, which has has water and glycerin in it too, but I didn't like the tacky/sticky residue it left on my hair. I actually ended up mixing it with water and a little bit of setting lotion (Lotta Body) for hold, so perhaps I had been juicing all along? :blush3:

Anyway, I got the Care Free Curl Gold and the Sta Sof Fro today. I was going to use them in the morning but just couldn't wait! I co-washed and then added CFCG, and a light spritzing of the Stay Sof Fro. I know I shouldn't have done both at the same time, but I felt the need to layer for some reason. 

At any rate, I'll let you guys know how my hair feels when it dries. I'll be up for a while.  *cough* _night owl _*cough*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

...still juicin'...


----------



## BostonMaria

Chelz said:


> Did you actually call tha juice hotline last night? :eyebrows2



Sure did!  Almost left homeboy a message too, but I wasn't sure if my number would show up so I didn't


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> ...still juicin'...


 
Yay  another Juicers Most Wanted checking in, I think that hotline is really working


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Yay  another Juicers Most Wanted checking in, I think that hotline is really working



every time the phone rang so was someones ears


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Firstborn2 said:


> Yay  another Juicers Most Wanted checking in, I think that hotline is really working


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz that is the best welcome I've seen yet,lol



Thanks, next time I'm just gonna copy and paste it cause that wore me out...had to take a break,now I'm back.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BostonMaria said:


> Sure did!  Almost left homeboy a message too, but I wasn't sure if my number would show up so I didn't



 Lol you can leave a message, its just us juicers on the other line, no worries...dont call tha first numba, call tha second numba...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yay  another Juicers Most Wanted checking in, I think that hotline is really working



Omg I see you put tha juice hotline in ya siggy....
Cant nobody read that fine  print...
I gotta go see if there are any new messages...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> every time the phone rang so was someones ears



Why cause he was screaming on tha voicemail...


----------



## choctaw

I co-washed and juiced with cfcg


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yay  another Juicers Most Wanted checking in, *I think that hotline is really working*



 It is...its been helping to bump the thread back up. We still have like 200 missin juicers tho......somebody better be tellin us the whereabouts...have ya seen em? I know I saw *BlackMasterPiece* again, in another thread, again...

I'm about ta go modify tha juicing hotline a bit...be right back


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Thanks, next time I'm just gonna copy and paste it cause that wore me out...had to take a break,now I'm back.


 
That's a good idea because finding the smiley is a pain


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I co-washed and juiced with cfcg



I like how small your post is...dont be tryna sneak in and sneak back out , get back here! :axehunter:


----------



## Firstborn2

I haven't seen BMP,lol but she better checkin soon,lol


----------



## Sianna

Okay I've been looking at that Soul Glo hot line for most of the day and finally got up the courage to call it! I was shocked to hear the Soul Glo guy singin' on the voice mail!!

Now the song's gonna be stuck in my head all night!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> I like how small your post is...dont be tryna sneak in and sneak back out , get back here! :axehunter:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Okay I've been looking at that Soul Glo hot line for most of the day and finally got up the courage to call it! I was shocked to hear the Soul Glo guy singin' on the voice mail!!
> 
> Now the song's gonna be stuck in my head all night!





Yall I just fixed tha hotline, tha soul glo is a lil longer now...with some girl in tha begginin saying "Soul Glo verry sexy"..., except she got struck by tha soul glo lightning...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I haven't seen BMP,lol but she better checkin soon,lol



Ive seen her in just about every thread...Mmmhmmm somebody needs to report her to the newly updated JUICE HOTLINE!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

delete ......


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> delete ......



 What was all that about, spill tha beans...


----------



## Firstborn2

girl nothing, I"m trying to do 50/11 things at one time. I just cowash with the Jaborandi and I love it. Now I'm trying to detangle.


----------



## Sianna

Alright, so far, I iz diggin' da juice!!!

I think I like the Sta Sof Fro better than the CFCG. I applied the latter first, let it air dry for a little while, but not completely. Then, when I put the Sta Sof Fro on top of it, I noticed that my hair looked shinier!! 

Me rike shiny!! 

I don't have to go anywhere tomorrow, so to be certain which one I like best, I'll do one side of my head with the Sta Sof Fro and the other with the CFCG.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> girl nothing, I"m trying to do 50/11 things at one time. I just cowash with the Jaborandi and I love it. Now I'm trying to detangle.



Detangling while on LHCF, only FirstBizzle...nobody checked out tha revamped hotline...*sigh*,...


----------



## OhSoOthentik

How is everyone? I feel like a stranger now. I decided that I wont be trying trying Hawaiian Silky again. Whats up with you all?


----------



## teysmith

I finished my bottle of scurl and decided today to go and pick up some more but decided i want to try something new. 
so I bought some right on curl.  I didnt notice until i was on my home that it had mineral oil in it. 

I thought about exchanging it but then I was like what the heck.

This stuff makes my hair feel so good. 

I'm wondering.... Is there anyone else using right on curl despite the mineral oil. 
I'm really not too worried about it having mineral oil. but I just wanted to get you ladies input. 

I remember that Adora stated that her sister uses it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> How is everyone? I feel like a stranger now. I decided that I wont be trying trying Hawaiian Silky again. Whats up with you all?



Heyyy OhSo we missed seein you!! Why dont you like hawaiian silky? 

And I'm tryna get ppl to dial up tha juice hotline...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

teysmith said:


> I finished my bottle of scurl and decided today to go and pick up some more but decided i want to try something new.
> so I bought some right on curl.  I didnt notice until i was on my home that it had mineral oil in it.
> 
> I thought about exchanging it but then I was like what the heck.
> 
> This stuff makes my hair feel so good.
> 
> I'm wondering.... Is there anyone else using right on curl despite the mineral oil.
> I'm really not too worried about it having mineral oil. but I just wanted to get you ladies input.
> 
> I remember that Adora stated that her sister uses it.



I hear tha Hawaiian silky has mineral oil too and ppl are using that. As long as it is working for your hair then keep on with it

Oh and if you have any other questions or have seen a missing juicer then dial tha juice hotline  I just had to say that, forreal though it works


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> How is everyone? I feel like a stranger now. I decided that I wont be trying trying Hawaiian Silky again. Whats up with you all?


 
Ohsoooooooooooo whats up girl? I didn't no you were cheating on S-Curl for Hawaiian Silky, are you going back to the no drip?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelzzzzzzzz we are going to have to give you the "Grind 4 Da Juice Award  " :woohoo:You have manage to come up with the juice theme song, work on The Juice Official Hotline and keep this thread bumped :wow:. You are the bestest


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok Chelz just for you lil one, I made the siggy a lil bigger,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelzzzzzzzz we are going to have to give you the "Grind 4 Da Juice Award  " :woohoo:You have manage to come up with the juice theme song, work on The Juice Official Hotline and keep this thread bumped :wow:. You are the bestest



Lol, thank ya thank ya, :Blush2::Blush2::Blush2:

You been bumpin tha thread while I was gone so I cant take all the credit..

....Now where am I gonna fit this award in on my siggy???


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2

How did you like the Jaborandi conditioner? I have to trythat one.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok Chelz just for you lil one, I made the siggy a lil bigger,lol



MmmmHMmm and now all ya gotta do is make it a different color from the "holdin tha juice down award" so folks can distinguish  between tha two...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Firstborn2
> 
> How did you like the Jaborandi conditioner? I have to trythat one.



Dont be tryna sneak up in here like that...


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Firstborn2
> 
> How did you like the Jaborandi conditioner? I have to trythat one.


 
Girl, I love this one as well. I used it to cowash, it had a lot of slip, my hair feels strong but soft...Detangling was fairly easy, it just took be a long time because I was doing other things,lol... So far that's 2 for 2


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz maybe you should take the 1-800 number off the siggy so you can fit your award,lol


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Dont be tryna sneak up in here like that...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz maybe you should take the 1-800 number off the siggy so you can fit your award,lol



Lol nah I just put it next to my avatar...and I see you are a Skala addict...not good.


----------



## teysmith

are yall serious? thats a real number?? lmao!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol nah I just put it next to my avatar...and I see you are a Skala addict...not good.


 
Girl plz I love skala and it has absolutely nothing to do with the juice,lol...


----------



## Firstborn2

teysmith said:


> are yall serious? thats a real number?? lmao!!


 

Teysmith you were on the Juicers Most Wanted List too, who turned you in


----------



## My Friend

teysmith said:


> are yall serious? thats a real number?? lmao!!


 
  Ms. Chelz is serious about the juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

teysmith said:


> are yall serious? thats a real number?? lmao!!



Yes, its a real number now....thanks to Mz MoMo thinkin that Soul Glo was gonna sing to her, now its true


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Teysmith you were on the Juicers Most Wanted List too, who turned you in



Somebody called and reported seeing missing juicer Teysmith lurking somewhere else in tha forum...now she is back...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Ms. Chelz is serious about the juice.



I'm a juice gangsta, I grind hard for tha juice,
"Sup foo?"...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Somebody called and reported seeing missing juicer Teysmith lurking somewhere else in tha forum...now she is back...


 
lol are you serious


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> lol are you serious



 Yup! And SouthernStunner and tha kids just checked in on tha Juice hotline...*"Live by tha Juice,Die by tha Juice, From Guam"*


----------



## Sianna

teysmith said:


> are yall serious? thats a real number?? lmao!!



I can vouch for that! I called the number, and let mah sooooouuuuullllll glooo!!!



I was more than a little surprised to find out it was real!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Heyyy OhSo we missed seein you!! Why dont you like hawaiian silky?
> 
> And I'm tryna get ppl to dial up tha juice hotline...


 
I called the hotline and I heard a male voice asking me to leave a number so I hung up. The Hawaiian Silky was ok but I just think my hair feels better with the S-Curl. 



Firstborn2 said:


> Ohsoooooooooooo whats up girl? I didn't no you were cheating on S-Curl for Hawaiian Silky, are you going back to the no drip?


 
What's up!!! I miss you Gals. The semester is almost over and I will try to post more. Yes, I am back to my S-Curl. I never really stopped using it, I just figured I would try something else for a few days. Don't fix what's not broken, lesson learned


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I can vouch for that! I called the number, and let mah sooooouuuuullllll glooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I was more than a little surprised to find out it was real!



Lol I think you called right before I updated it, now the singing is a lil longer. Some unknown caller left a voicemail where they were just crackin up....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> I called the hotline and I heard a male voice asking me to leave a number so I hung up. The Hawaiian Silky was ok but I just think my hair feels better with the S-Curl.
> 
> 
> 
> What's up!!! I miss you Gals. The semester is almost over and I will try to post more. Yes, I am back to my S-Curl. I never really stopped using it, I just figured I would try something else for a few days. Don't fix what's not broken, lesson learned



Oh girl you called tha wrong one...its 1-618-303-9084 

Aww I know I was gonna alternate between Scurl and CFCG and it aint happenin, CFCG is my ride or die homie.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Oh girl you called tha wrong one...its 1-618-303-9084
> 
> Aww I know I was gonna alternate between Scurl and CFCG and it aint happenin, CFCG is my ride or die homie.


 
I just left a message. Who gets to hear it?


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> I'm a juice gangsta, I grind hard for tha juice,
> "Sup foo?"...



Sup JuzGangsta? awww, I like your grill


----------



## teysmith

Chelz said:


> Somebody called and reported seeing missing juicer Teysmith lurking somewhere else in tha forum...now she is back...


 
 you ladies are something else!!!!


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Yes, its a real number now....thanks to Mz MoMo thinkin that Soul Glo was gonna sing to her, now its true




LOL 

They singin' 'bout da juice.


----------



## indarican

yall are tooo much, still going hard with the Juice. Loving it so far.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> I just left a message. Who gets to hear it?



Meeeeeee!!! 

Lol you said we are silly...

And an Unknown caller said she is a lurker and has been juicing since tha beginnin of tha challenge and she  to read the thread everyday. She actually said "Chelz and FirstBizzle",, girllllll you betta come outta hiding!! Imma get you!..


----------



## indarican

wow all i get when i call the hot line is ringing, Im a little scared someone is going to pick up and started screaming on me...lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok, who just called and hung up so fast, I dont think they even made it to tha voicemail, yes you! From New YorK... Musta been *Indarican*.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

indarican said:


> wow all i get when i call the hot line is ringing, Im a little scared someone is going to pick up and started screaming on me...lol



 Let it ring til it goes to voicemail and make sure you are callin tha right one...I think that was you...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Sup JuzGangsta? awww, I like your grill



Lol I like that smiley,, 

Smile for me Chelz, aye watcha lookin at?, lemme see ya grill, lemme see my what? ya...ya grill, ya ya ya grill, rob tha jewelry store and tell em make me a grill!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fijggq5R6w


----------



## indarican

Chelz said:


> Let it ring til it goes to voicemail and make sure you are callin tha right one...I think that was you...


 
Holy crap... it was me... that is too funny


----------



## JuiceMobsta

indarican said:


> Holy crap... it was me... that is too funny


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Hey juicers I just checking in to say hi and I am faithfully juicing been busy with work but nothing can stop the juicing. 

Have not even been gyming but when I stand I do like different types of office excercise. But I am juicing. 

Have not watch Oprah in a while but I am juicing. 

Have not shop in a while but I am juicing. 

Did not even know it was the 30th but I did know to juice

See no matter what I keep on juicing. 

Hope you juicers are as juicified as me............


----------



## TaraDyan

OK ... first of all, the fact that you ladies set up an actual juice hotline is beyond hilarious.

Second of all: Firstborn, you need to officially change your LHCF name to FirstBizzle ... STAT!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

TaraDyan said:


> OK ... first of all, the fact that you ladies set up an actual juice hotline is beyond hilarious.
> 
> Second of all: *Firstborn, you need to officially change your LHCF name to FirstBizzle *... STAT!!!





OMG I cant breathe...and yes she does need to change it to FirstBizzle, good idea.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Hey juicers I just checking in to say hi and I am faithfully juicing been busy with work but nothing can stop the juicing.
> 
> Have not even been gyming but when I stand I do like different types of office excercise. But I am juicing.
> 
> Have not watch Oprah in a while but I am juicing.
> 
> Have not shop in a while but I am juicing.
> 
> Did not even know it was the 30th but I did know to juice
> 
> See no matter what I keep on juicing.
> 
> Hope you juicers are as juicified as me............



Thats one faithful juicer...Yes lawd. She prays to tha Juice Gods everyday...Yes lawd. She juices no matter what. Yes lawd.

But girl imma need ya to get ya exercise and ya shoppin on par..What type of office exercise you do???


----------



## fluffyforever

Hey Juicers,

So, thanks for the suggestions of adding more stuff to the spray. I'm going to try adding some aloe vera juice since I already have that. And maybe I could add a little bit less glycerin-like a dime or nickle size instead of a quarter/ half dollar size. I'll report back and let ya'll know if it works. I love jucin', sticky hair or not, I'm gonna keep doing spraying. Really, never been this soft before, NEVA...


----------



## NaturallyMo

Stopping in for a quick update. I ended up deciding on a wash and go for court after all. Even though I just washed my hair on Monday, I couldn't wait to try out my new Skala so I washed again yesterday. Used the aloe shampoo followed by the mask. The poo was ok, but I don't like shampoo that much anyway. It actually gave great slip, but once I rinsed my hair felt a lil dry. The mask fixed all of that though. I am really in love. I detangled in like 2.5 seconds!  I am so tempted to go back up to BL and clear the shelves.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

fluffyforever said:


> Hey Juicers,
> 
> So, thanks for the suggestions of adding more stuff to the spray. I'm going to try adding some aloe vera juice since I already have that. And maybe I could add a little bit less glycerin-like a dime or nickle size instead of a quarter/ half dollar size. I'll report back and let ya'll know if it works. I love jucin', sticky hair or not, I'm gonna keep doing spraying. Really, never been this soft before, NEVA...



Thanks for tha JUICEtimonial... Your hair is supa soft.


----------



## Miss AJ

Not givin up on the juice, I just used more water and leave-in this time.


----------



## BlackMasterPiece

LOL hey yall I still use my curl activator gel here and there and its awesome


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Stopping in for a quick update. I ended up deciding on a wash and go for court after all. Even though I just washed my hair on Monday, I couldn't wait to try out my new Skala so I washed again yesterday. Used the aloe shampoo followed by the mask. The poo was ok, but I don't like shampoo that much anyway. It actually gave great slip, but once I rinsed my hair felt a lil dry. *The mask fixed all of that though. I am really in love. I detangled in like 2.5 seconds!  I am so tempted to go back up to BL and clear the shelves.*



Skalaaaaaaaaa! Whoop Whoop Skala in tha house, raise tha roof!! :woohoo2:

You betta hurry up and get back to BL before tha other ppl clear out tha shelves for ya!!


----------



## claudian

Hi everyone! So I have been lurking for a little while but I officially joined the board today. I have been reading your thread for the past few weeks and it makes me laugh everyday!!! I have been using wave nouveau for a few weeks now and I think its really helping my retention. I will be watching from the sidelines! n thanks for all the laughs!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BlackMasterPiece said:


> LOL hey yall I still use my curl activator gel here and there and its awesome



Look FirstBizzle I found a long lost juicer! She was reported to tha Juice hotline yesterday...

Lol, glad to hear you  are still juicin and where you goin? Dont think you just gonna sneak in here and sneak back out...

...Sloww down there BMP...or else. :axehunter:


----------



## CandiedLipgloss

Ok ladies...here's my little story. So I did  braids  in my hair with WOC like last week Thursday. 

So on Sat night I went to the club with my hair in a braid out. It was really cute and defined. I pretty much dance to burn calories   ...Welp...all I will say is ALOT of moisture was drawn to my hair. 

It also got bigger and bigger as the night went on. :locks:   

My hair was literally dripping.  Thank goodness I had on a black shirt. I kept wiping the juice from my neck and forehead. 

My friends were like 'Get it girl, you sweating alot, and burning calories.' 

Everytime I swung my head, the juice flew...  

Like this: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU

I was so ashamed to say, um no it's the juice. I was just like it's the gel in my hair. It was soooo cute tho, like you could clearly see my natural curl pattern. But the juice? Um no, I will never use that one again for a night out. When I left my hair felt like I dunked my head in a bucket of water.


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> Somebody was callin from Harvey,IL...dont be scared, its just tha juice hotline...


 You gonna give out her street name and real name too? LOL


----------



## JuiceMobsta

claudian said:


> Hi everyone! So I have been lurking for a little while but I officially joined the board today. I have been reading your thread for the past few weeks and it makes me laugh everyday!!! I have been using wave nouveau for a few weeks now and I think its really helping my retention. I will be watching from the sidelines! n thanks for all the laughs!




*Oh noooo, aint happenin, you aint watchin nothin from tha sidelines...get in here!!!! It's not an option, its a non-negotiable. *

 *Welcome to tha JUICE thread Claudian!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

You brought tears to my eyes with this one I am cracking up thanks for the LOL for the dayI can only imagine you in the club dancing with the juice



CandiedLipgloss said:


> Ok ladies...here's my little story. So I did braids in my hair with WOC like last week Thursday.
> 
> So on Sat night I went to the club with my hair in a braid out. It was really cute and defined. I pretty much dance to burn calories   ...Welp...all I will say is ALOT of moisture was drawn to my hair.
> 
> It also got bigger and bigger as the night went on. :locks:
> 
> My hair was literally dripping. Thank goodness I had on a black shirt. I kept wiping the juice from my neck and forehead.
> 
> My friends were like 'Get it girl, you sweating alot, and burning calories.'
> 
> Everytime I swung my head, the juice flew...
> 
> Like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU
> 
> I was so ashamed to say, um no it's the juice. I was just like it's the gel in my hair. It was soooo cute tho, like you could clearly see my natural curl pattern. But the juice? Um no, I will never use that one again for a night out. When I left my hair felt like I dunked my head in a bucket of water.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> You gonna give out her street name and real name too? LOL



Heyyy Afrikurl!!! And I dont even know all of that info. But I am serious bout tha juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CandiedLipgloss said:


> Ok ladies...here's my little story. So I did  braids  in my hair with WOC like last week Thursday.
> 
> So on Sat night I went to the club with my hair in a braid out. It was really cute and defined. I pretty much dance to burn calories   ...Welp...*all I will say is ALOT of moisture was drawn to my hair.
> *
> It also got bigger and bigger as the night went on. :locks:
> 
> *My hair was literally dripping. * Thank goodness I had on a black shirt. *I kept wiping the juice from my neck and forehead.*
> 
> My friends were like 'Get it girl, you sweating alot, and burning calories.'
> 
> *Everytime I swung my head, the juice flew... *
> 
> Like this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU
> 
> I was so ashamed to say, um no it's the juice. I was just like it's the gel in my hair. It was soooo cute tho, like you could clearly see my natural curl pattern. But the juice? Um no, I will never use that one again for a night out. When I left my hair felt like I dunked my head in a bucket of water.



Ummmm....you swang that juice girl! Cant nobody tell you NUTHIN...


----------



## naturalhigh

Still Juicin' Hard!


----------



## Sianna

CandiedLipgloss said:


> Everytime I swung my head, the juice flew...
> 
> Like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWarviPtYIU



LMAO!!! Ah NEEEDS MAH JUICE!!! DON'T TAKE MAH JUICE!!! 

On a side note, Chelz, I've been reading, and cracking up at your posts throughout this thread pretty much since I joined this forum, and well, I think, I think 

You are absolutely nuts and I LOVE it!!


----------



## Firstborn2

BlackMasterPiece said:


> LOL hey yall I still use my curl activator gel here and there and its awesome


 
  That hotline is the best thing we could have done, Missing Juicers are popping up all over the place BMP you are officially off The Juicers Most Wanted


----------



## Firstborn2

TaraDyan said:


> OK ... first of all, the fact that you ladies set up an actual juice hotline is beyond hilarious.
> 
> Second of all: Firstborn, you need to officially change your LHCF name to FirstBizzle ... STAT!!!


 
Girl my kids will laugh me out of the house if I told them I changed my SN to Firstbizzle, but I will add it to my avi, Chelz it's all your fault!!!


----------



## Sianna

Crap!! Accidentally posted the same message twice!

Can't erase, so I'll just change this one.

Um... Viva La Juice?


----------



## choctaw

CandiedLipgloss said:


> Welp...all I will say is ALOT of moisture was drawn to my hair.
> 
> It also got bigger and bigger as the night went on. :locks:
> 
> My hair was literally dripping.  Thank goodness I had on a black shirt. I kept wiping the juice from my neck and forehead.
> Everytime I swung my head, the juice flew...


----------



## TaraDyan

I am sooooooooooo tempted to call that hotline ... just for giggles.


----------



## Firstborn2

TaraDyan said:


> I am sooooooooooo tempted to call that hotline ... just for giggles.


 
Call it, it's a 24hr hotline, you can call and leave a Juicetimony, report missing juicers, call for juicing help and ideas or just breathe on the phone


----------



## maxineshaw

TaraDyan said:


> I am sooooooooooo tempted to call that hotline ... just for giggles.



Do it *TaraDyan*.


----------



## LadyRaider

A friend of mine posted these ancient pictures of me on the internet. This is one with the best view of my hair. I think this was from my wave nouveau days... What do you think?


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

_I just came back from my mid-day juice in the ladies room at my job.  I hadn't been on this forum in a week or so and then I saw the Juice Hot Line!!!  Honey I hurried up and called in . . . I'm on the floor over here!!! Ya'll ladies are out of control crazy!!!  I'm so glad I called the Hot Line!!!  It put a smile on my face that I cannot wipe off!!!  And now that Soul Glow song is stuck in my head for the rest of the afternoon!!!  Keep up the good work and keep us laughing!!!_


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland

TaraDyan said:


> I am sooooooooooo tempted to call that hotline ... just for giggles.


Call it girl!!!  You'll be glad you did.  I just called and I can't stop laughing!!


----------



## afrikurl

My last post was a joke about another thread where the street name of a certain trifilin individual was given out. 

I've been gone for two days and  yall done got two hotlines and the wayward have returned. I'm still juicing with Long Aid and spritzing me and baby afrikurl with the nettle, alovera, glycerine mix.  I've taken some of my kinky twists down to refresh them, the juice is the bomb.com but you all aready know that/ I have a patch of hair that was breaking completely off , it's about an inch and a half now and soft. 

I  have not tried the skala yet. I've only been washing every two weeks in the twists I thinks it's only been three weeks. I'm not counting, when my scalp itches, I wash it.
 Tomorrow I will wash and style baby afrikurl


----------



## Firstborn2

LadyRaider said:


> A friend of mine posted these ancient pictures of me on the internet. This is one with the best view of my hair. I think this was from my wave nouveau days... What do you think?


 
Welp it's definitely a Soulllllllll Glo moment   And where have you been young lady  You were this close to making the Milk Carton  have you seen'em list.


----------



## Firstborn2

It's Friday.....off to the bank, tell Chelz I'll be back a lil later.


----------



## indarican

Im going to call the hotline again, but if someone says Who Dis, Im hanging up...lol


----------



## claudian

Chelz said:


> *Oh noooo, aint happenin, you aint watchin nothin from tha sidelines...get in here!!!! It's not an option, its a non-negotiable. *
> 
> *Welcome to tha JUICE thread Claudian!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> ..
> ....
> .............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin
> :creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures
> ....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2


 
lmbo!!! isn't it too late to join the challenge? Either way I def will be watching the thread and chiming in whenever I can. You guys are too entertaining not to watch this thread!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

claudian said:


> lmbo!!! isn't it too late to join the challenge? Either way I def will be watching the thread and chiming in whenever I can. You guys are too entertaining not to watch this thread!!!



It's *NEVA* too late to join tha juice challenge...are you kidding me???
Get in here and post some juicetimonials,,,quit lurking!
Wheres my belt:scratchch.........:whipped:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

indarican said:


> Im going to call the hotline again, but if someone says Who Dis, Im hanging up...lol




Did ya call it...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Okay so somebody called tha JUICE hotline while they were at work and she said she was hiding under her desk crackin up...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> It's Friday.....off to the bank, tell Chelz I'll be back a lil later.



Ohhhhhh FizzleBizzle...Where are youuuuuuu....


----------



## LadyRaider

I may be the only one around here with photographic evidence of a curl.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Ok y'all are CRAZY!!!!!! 

I am over here DYING! I need to go back a few pages and catch up. HAHAHAHAHA I sooo wanna call the hotline.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> My last post was a joke about another thread where the street name of a certain trifilin individual was given out.
> 
> I've been gone for two days and  yall done got two hotlines and the wayward have returned. I'm still juicing with Long Aid and spritzing me and baby afrikurl with the nettle, alovera, glycerine mix.  I've taken some of my kinky twists down to refresh them, *the juice is the bomb.com* but you all aready know that/ I have a patch of hair that was breaking completely off , it's about an inch and a half now and soft.
> 
> I  have not tried the skala yet. I've only been washing every two weeks in the twists I thinks it's only been three weeks. I'm not counting, when my scalp itches, I wash it.
> Tomorrow I will wash and style baby afrikurl



Tha juice is tha bomb like tick,tick.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Where is baby afrikurl, I wanna see her pretty hair...


----------



## Firstborn2

LadyRaider said:


> I may be the only one around here with photographic evidence of a curl.


 

Girl I'm sure  you aren't, I just think you are the only one brave enough to post.  Oh I think that would be a fun idea for the thread, Juicers who had Jheri Curls post your pix


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Ok y'all are CRAZY!!!!!!
> 
> I am over here DYING! I need to go back a few pages and catch up. HAHAHAHAHA I sooo wanna call the hotline.



Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!
:mob::gotroasted::mob:


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I CALLED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Okay so somebody called tha JUICE hotline while they were at work and she said she was hiding under her desk crackin up...


 
How come I only see the red x?


----------



## Firstborn2

Originally Posted by *Firstborn2* 

 
_*The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 

01. AdoraAdora
02. Kbragg
*03. JayJayCurlz (Found)
*04. Kittymeowmeow
05. Janet'
*06. Blackmasterpiece* (Found)
07. MichelleObamaFan
*08. Pittipat* (Found)
09.Testimony
*10. LadyRaider* (Found)

Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._

_My Bad LadyRaider you are on the Mosted Wanted List, Who turned you in I will officially removed the names in the bold, they have been turned in_


----------



## Firstborn2

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I CALLED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA OMG HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!


 
did you leave a message?


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Ohhhhhh FizzleBizzle...Where are youuuuuuu....



Chelz,

FizzleBizzle is dodging sharks trying to board a merchant ship packed with Skala containers off the coast of California. You can see live coverage on the JUZ 24/7 network ... here's a video clip:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I'm sure  you aren't, I just think you are the only one brave enough to post.  Oh I think that would be a fun idea for the thread, Juicers who had Jheri Curls post your pix



Did you notice your siggy says "If you spot a *messing* juicer..."

Ummmmm, COME ON SON!!, what grade are we in FizzleBizzle???


----------



## Firstborn2

You didn't have to bust me out in publice dang


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Chelz,
> 
> FizzleBizzle is dodging sharks trying to board a merchant ship packed with Skala containers off the coast of California. You can see live coverage on the JUZ 24/7 network ... here's a video clip:


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Chelz,
> 
> FizzleBizzle is dodging sharks trying to board a merchant ship packed with Skala containers off the coast of California. You can see live coverage on the JUZ 24/7 network ... here's a video clip:


 

Um I want this gif.  I'm here, I am stalking other threads, it's hard trying to keep up with this one, when I come back in there are like 50/11 more posts


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> How come I only see the red x?



Your computer must be a lil slow cause I see it.
:redxgun1::redxgun2:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> LMAO!!! Ah NEEEDS MAH JUICE!!! DON'T TAKE MAH JUICE!!!
> 
> On a side note, Chelz, I've been reading, and cracking up at your posts throughout this thread pretty much since I joined this forum, and well, I think, I think
> 
> You are absolutely nuts and I LOVE it!!



 

I'm nuts...


----------



## PittiPat

I'm here! I'm here! I'm checking in, as requested!  I'm still juicy, too!  

I started off with CFC, but it wasn't juicy enough for me.   So I switched to S-curl and it's been love ever since. This combined with my wig challenge, my hair has never been so moist, and no more little pieces of hair comes off in my hands when I rub my hands through it.  

Well, I finished that bottle S-curl last week, so I went back to finish off the CFC .... I still don't like it.  So, tomorrow I'm going to the BSS to get my S-curl back on......  :reddancer:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> That hotline is the best thing we could have done, *Missing Juicers are popping up all over the place* BMP you are officially off The Juicers Most Wanted



Yeah they poppin up like gophers...literally...











Firstborn2 said:


> Girl my kids will laugh me out of the house if I told them I changed my SN to Firstbizzle, but I will add it to my avi,* Chelz it's all your fault!!!*



Guilty as charged...


----------



## Firstborn2

PittiPat said:


> I'm here! I'm here! I'm checking in, as requested! I'm still juicy, too!
> 
> I started off with CFC, but it wasn't juicy enough for me. So I switched to S-curl and it's been love ever since. This combined with my wig challenge, my hair has never been so moist, and no more little pieces of hair comes off in my hands when I rub my hands through it.
> 
> Well, I finished that bottle S-curl last week, so I went back to finish off the CFC .... I still don't like it. So, tomorrow I'm going to the BSS to get my S-curl back on...... :reddancer:


 
Um Hey Pittipatwho busted you out. The Juice aint no joke. I will take you off the list, but I'm going to keep an :eye: on you....You might get the urge to disappear again:210:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PittiPat said:


> I'm here! I'm here! I'm checking in, as requested!  I'm still juicy, too!
> 
> I started off with CFC, but it wasn't juicy enough for me.   So I switched to S-curl and it's been love ever since. This combined with my wig challenge, my hair has never been so moist, and no more little pieces of hair comes off in my hands when I rub my hands through it.
> 
> Well, I finished that bottle S-curl last week, so I went back to finish off the CFC .... I still don't like it.  So, tomorrow I'm going to the BSS to get my S-curl back on......  :reddancer:



Whoaaaa now PittiPat, where you come from? Mustve been tha juicers hotline, they reported you!!! Welcome back!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz The Hotline  and The Most Wanted list is working....

4 out of 10 have been found so far. Yup I'm feeling good


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz were you  the one who reported BMP  I can't stop laughing Oh my goodness, you are crazy...


----------



## claudian

Chelz said:


> It's *NEVA* too late to join tha juice challenge...are you kidding me???
> Get in here and post some juicetimonials,,,quit lurking!
> Wheres my belt:scratchch.........:whipped:


 

Ok OK I'm def in!!! LMBO at Wheres my belt! hahahahahahaha


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz were you  the one who reported BMP  I can't stop laughing Oh my goodness, you are crazy...



MmmmHmmm I sure did, I called in and reported her...then went on her page and put a warning post on there...yup she hightailed it right on in here...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz The Hotline  and The Most Wanted list is working....
> 
> 4 out of 10 have been found so far. Yup I'm feeling good



Ok now I'm off to find tha rest and report them.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ok now I'm off to find tha rest and report them.


 
Well I was going to list another 10 on Sunday, but if you want to go ahead.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Well I was going to list another 10 on Sunday, but if you want to go ahead.



Awwww lawd no I'm not talkin bout all 200 of em, just tha other 5..., what are you tryna do to me...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

claudian said:


> Ok OK I'm def in!!! LMBO at Wheres my belt! hahahahahahaha



:skitzo::creatures:woohoo2:  :woohoo2: :woohoo2::creatures:skitzo:

And I wasnt playin bout tha belt...:whipgirl:, keep on...


What tha heck is this??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok FizzleBizzle, here's tha verdict, I reported tha other 5 missin juicers from your list and posted juicy posts on their pages...

*kbragg:* Reported to tha juice hotline

*KittyMeowMeow:* Reported to tha juice hotline

*Janet':* Reported to tha juice hotline

*MichelleObamaFan:* Aint logged on in a hot minute...

*Testimony777:* Sent a juice PM since she doesnt seem to check
............................. tha visitor messages...


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^ you are a mess.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^ you are a mess.



Nahhhhhhh, I'm just grindin for mah juice... 

Where is Errbody, its quiet up in hurr...yall gone make me lose my mind, up in hurr up in hurr, yall gone make me go all out, up in hurr up in hurr, yall gone make me act a FOOL, up in hurr up in hurr, yall gone make me lose my cool, up in hurr up in hurr. 







Im bout ta go watch a movie. Holla atcha lata...whoop whooooop, holla back youngin, whoop whooooooop.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Bwhahahaha I just had to do that. Live by tha juice,Die by tha juice!!!


----------



## afrikurl

Baby afrikurl and I just checked in on the  hotline


----------



## Mahalialee4

This is the best thing I have done for my hair lately. i am impressed! My hair is thanking me and I just can't believe how much difference it has made.


----------



## afrikurl

LadyRaider said:


> I may be the only one around here with photographic evidence of a curl.


 No but you may be the only one willing to put it on the internet. My curl pictures are in a box in the closet somewhere. I don't think DH has even seen them


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Da juice is da troof. (yeah I said troof.)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Baby afrikurl and I just checked in on the  hotline



Yup! Baby Afrikurl was like..."Daddy!" and Mama Afrikurl was like "No its not daddy its tha juice hotline!"  Tooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Firstborn2 said:


> did you leave a message?



 I couldn't because I was laughing too hard!!! I was supposed to leave a message??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OMG I just saw Adora yall!!! Call tha juice hotline!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I couldn't because I was laughing too hard!!! I was supposed to leave a message??



Yes, you are REQUIRED to leave a message... Just read my siggy...see? Dont forget to leave a message, anytime of day!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mahalialee4 said:


> This is the best thing I have done for my hair lately. i am impressed! My hair is thanking me and I just can't believe how much difference it has made.



Well there ya have it folks, an awesome juicetimonial, thats why everyone needs ta be on tha juice.  Get juicyyyy wit it Get juicyyy wit it...Ayeeeeeeeee...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Da juice is da troof. (yeah I said troof.)



MmmmHmmmm tha juice is how we doos it. Yeah I said doos.


----------



## choctaw

I dry conditioned my hair with blacktrap molasses blended with skala fruit cocktail. The tannins makes the molasses feel like a protein conditioner. I clarified with elasta qp shampoo. Did a rinse with roux porosity. Conditioned with the skala jaborandi conditioner. Carefree curl gold and a little skala aloe vera leave-in. double twists to air dry, rub the ends with coconut oil, dust the ends and its a wrap. The juice gods have received their daily offering.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

WooHoo Post# 800 for Chelz :woohoo2:

Ummmm who was that caller from KENTUCKY that called for 3 milliseconds at approximately 11:50PM eastern standard time... Dont hang up, report tha missin juicers!!

Oh and someone else from TEXAS said "Missing Juicers spotted in Texas" at approximately 10:47PM eastern standard time...
 tha juicers runnin wild in Texas yall!!! 

I'm on tha next flight To Texas to round em up...YeeHawwww


----------



## swalker31

I'm loving the juice, I have some fave's and not so fave juices. The top three is Hawiaan Silky, S Curl No Drip and Care Free Curl.  

The not so faves are: Care Free Curl Hair and Scalp??, Soft and free (green and white bottle).  

I stocked up a few so my next bottle is world of curls, I hope its a thumbs up too!

Hey ladies can I use a reconstructor once a week to balance the protein and moisture content of my hair?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I dry conditioned my hair with blacktrap molasses blended with skala fruit cocktail. The tannins makes the molasses feel like a protein conditioner. I clarified with elasta qp shampoo. Did a rinse with roux porosity. Conditioned with the skala jaborandi conditioner. Carefree curl gold and a little skala aloe vera leave-in. double twists to air dry, rub the ends with coconut oil, dust the ends and its a wrap. The juice gods have received their daily offering.



I was bout to say, where in there does it say juice, but I see it...in between all tha Skalaaaa and coconut oil and molasses


----------



## JuiceMobsta

swalker31 said:


> I'm loving the juice, I have some fave's and not so fave juices. The top three is Hawiaan Silky, S Curl No Drip and Care Free Curl.
> 
> The not so faves are: Care Free Curl Hair and Scalp??, Soft and free (green and white bottle).
> 
> I stocked up a few so my next bottle is world of curls, I hope its a thumbs up too!
> 
> Hey ladies can I use a reconstructor once a week to balance the protein and moisture content of my hair?



Which reconstructor? ApHogee 2min? I think that would be okay...


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> I was bout to say, where in there does it say juice, but I see it...in between all tha Skalaaaa and coconut oil and molasses


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

lol ok. I am still laughing at that!


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora this is your thread Ma, get in here and say HI!!!AdoraAdora we miss you


----------



## Firstborn2

_*The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 

*01. AdoraAdora (Found)
*02. Kbragg
__*03. JayJayCurlz (Found)
*04. Kittymeowmeow
05. Janet'
*06. Blackmasterpiece* (Found)
07. MichelleObamaFan
*08. Pittipat* (Found)
09.Testimony
*10. LadyRaider* (Found)

Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


The Juice Diva has been found Ms AdoraAdora is back yall, lol the juice hotline is dangerous, juicers coming out the woodwork


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> _*The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> *01. AdoraAdora (Found)
> *02. Kbragg
> __*03. JayJayCurlz (Found)
> *04. Kittymeowmeow
> 05. Janet'
> *06. Blackmasterpiece* (Found)
> 07. MichelleObamaFan
> *08. Pittipat* (Found)
> 09.Testimony
> *10. LadyRaider* (Found)
> 
> Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._
> 
> 
> The Juice Diva has been found Ms AdoraAdora is back yall, *lol the juice hotline is dangerous, juicers coming out the woodwork*



 We finding EVERYBODY!!!! Now if only we can get em to stay in tha thread Ohhhhhhh Adorrrrrraaaaaaaaaa, Where are youuuuuu?????? She snuck in and snuck back out!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

she's coming chelz...

ETA:: she has a lot of catching up to do, it will probably take her 2wks to read all the pages she missed.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> lol ok. I am still laughing at that!



Waiting on you ta leave a message...   

Yo I wanna figure out how to take tha messages from tha juice hotline and put em on here They will still be juicenonymous!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> she's coming chelz...
> 
> ETA:: she has a lot of catching up to do, it will probably take her 2wks to read all the pages she missed.



I think she called tha juice hotline...


----------



## Firstborn2

her crazy behind told me she did...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol lol hello allllllll (big smile)


how are all of my juicers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

I can't stop laughing, this is too funny, she reported her ownself...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

wow i have alot to read!!!! whats good chelz?


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol lol hello allllllll (big smile)
> 
> 
> how are all of my juicers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

Adoraaaaaaaaaaaaa welcome back!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Girl did you see I put you on our Missing List,lol...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol lol hello allllllll (big smile)
> 
> 
> how are all of my juicers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*OMG YALL ITSSSSSS ADORAAA!!!!!! WELCOME BACK GIRLLLLL!!!!! MISSED YOU SOOOOO MUCH!! ME AND FIRSTBIZZLE HOLDIN IT DOWN WHILE YOU WERE GONE!*
  ..     

:woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2: :woohoo2::woohoo2:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl did you see I put you on our Missing List,lol...


 
lol no i didnt see that i have to go back and read, ive been so bussy with classes and everybody in my life right now. 


but im back. hopefully i can devote some time to my lhcf ladies. thanks sooo much for the warm welcome!!! how is everyone's jucing going??

sombody asked me the other day "how you get ya hair to look so slick?" , i said "juice" 

i even pulled the bottle of carefreecurl out my bag, i was like "diz here juice" (in a funny southern voice)


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> *OMG YALL ITSSSSSS ADORAAA!!!!!! WELCOME BACK GIRLLLLL!!!!! MISSED YOU SOOOOO MUCH!! ME AND FIRSTBIZZLE HOLDIN IT DOWN WHILE YOU WERE GONE!*
> ..
> 
> :woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2::woohoo2: :woohoo2::woohoo2:


 
thanks chelz, i called your number lol. i left a message ahaha


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> wow i have alot to read!!!! whats good chelz?



Ayeeeeeeeeeeee Adoraaaaaa!!! I cant find this post from tha last time,I just dont feel like lookin for it.. So I'll type it again Gucci Mane spotlight ft. Usher

*Adora voice:* It feels sooooo good to be back!!!!
*Chelz/FirstBizzle voice:* Cause tha juice thread aint nothin without cha girl...and LHCF aint nothin without cha girllllll
*Gucci voice:*Yeeeeeeaaaahhhhhhhhh
*Chelz/FirstBizzle voice:* You a showstoppa!!!!!..... Lets get it poppin....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> thanks chelz, i called your number lol. i left a message ahaha



Girlll I didnt know what you said lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Girlll I didnt know what you said lol


 

lol it could be my highpitched voice or that fact taht i called you sombody else's name lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora how is your hair coming along with the job and they relaxer?


----------



## BostonMaria

Welcome back Adora!!!

Who is going to the New York meet up on May 22nd?


----------



## Firstborn2

Mahalialee4 said:


> This is the best thing I have done for my hair lately. i am impressed! My hair is thanking me and I just can't believe how much difference it has made.


 
So is my hair, so much retention glad it's working for you..


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora how is your hair coming along with the job and they relaxer?


 

my hair is doing great!!!!! im bunning for the next three months so i can get my length back..... dam earrings, zippers and people keep snagging my hair  so its time to wrapp this hair up in a bun with some bangs and call it a day. 

my new boyfreind is alll over my hair like white on rice,erplexed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol it could be my highpitched voice or that fact taht i called you sombody else's name lol.



Hold up niiiiii....who name you call me...


----------



## Firstborn2

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I couldn't because I was laughing too hard!!! I was supposed to leave a message??


 
you can leave a message or report someone, Um Adora reported herself


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Hold up niiiiii....who name you call me...


 
Um mine


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mahalialee4 

i dont know how anyone could NOT use the juice, if i ever stoped using the juice, short hair would be my future fa sho!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> my hair is doing great!!!!! im bunning for the next three months so i can get my length back..... dam earrings, zippers and people keep snagging my hair  so its time to wrapp this hair up in a bun with some bangs and call it a day.
> 
> my new boyfreind is alll over my hair like white on rice,erplexed



Girl did you eva posts pics of tha new color???

And ooooooo Adora got some new boyfriends,oops I mean a new boyfriend...he all up in her hurrrrrr


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Hold up niiiiii....who name you call me...


 
my bad  i called you by another members name bceause i thought it was her number lol. ima leave another message in a min


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Girl did you eva posts pics of tha new color???
> 
> And ooooooo Adora got some new boyfriends,oops I mean a new boyfriend...he all up in her hurrrrrr


 

nope, i never posted pictures because i was too lazy. i havent used my camera in mad long (2weeks)

and yea, i have to push his hands out my hair a few times!!!  he makes me mad!!! im bout to quit him anyway


----------



## Firstborn2

I thought you called to report yourself,lol....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Um mine



Ok thats it, Ive had it.... She thought it was Weezy F. Bizzle.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I thought you called to report yourself,lol....



Yeah she did, and also to report juicing issues, lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora you know some of us have a second love and her name is Skala, she has many faces, shea butter, aloe, ceramides g3, fruitcocktail, jaborandi and she only cost $1 Some of us are skala and juice, juice and skala, either way we love both Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora you know some of us have a second love and her name is Skala, she has many faces, shea butter, aloe, ceramides g3, fruitcocktail, jaborandi and she only cost $1 Some of us are skala and juice, juice and skala, either way we love both Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Dont start with that FirstBizzle Dont Start!!!!! 

Bad Bad Bad FizzleBizzle....  :whipped:


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora you know some of us have a second love and her name is Skala, she has many faces, shea butter, aloe, ceramides g3, fruitcocktail, jaborandi and she only cost $1 Some of us are skala and juice, juice and skala, either way we love both Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 

ummmmmm........huh?


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ummmmmm........huh?


 

See you've been gone to long...Datz ok...you will get hooked, you will love this.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ummmmmm........huh?



Lol dont listen to Bizzle, She doesnt know what shes talkin bout...

...just check out tha Skala threads,,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> See you've been gone to long...Datz ok...you will get hooked, you will love this.


 

good thing for google 

im looking over these products now, thanks


----------



## krikit96

Hey ladies... I'm just now finding this challenge. Can I ask a question? Or two or three? 
1. Not to be funny, but I know the wave nuveau juice STANK when my mom used it and my step-mom uses it now and it just smells like dry bones! Do y'all know what I mean? Does the Jheri juice have a smell because nobody around here has the curl anymore...

2. Can I try to join in? Do you guys DC in the juice and THEN wash it out or something? I've tried reading thru the posts, but there are just too many
Are you guys stretching during this or are you still relaxing or doing rinses? Are you hiding your hair during this?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> See you've been gone to long...Datz ok...you will get hooked, you will love this.



Adora says she  you.


----------



## Firstborn2

We have about 50 to 75 more ppl who join the challenge since you've been gone, I think only about 2 dropped out and a lot have come up missing, hence the Milk Carton List which you've made twice


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Adora says she  you.


 
Awe how sweet I love her too:blowkiss:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

krikit96 said:


> Hey ladies... I'm just now finding this challenge. Can I ask a question? Or two or three?
> 1. Not to be funny, but I know the wave nuveau juice STANK when my mom used it and my step-mom uses it now and it just smells like dry bones! Do y'all know what I mean? Does the Jheri juice have a smell because nobody around here has the curl anymore...
> 
> 2. Can I try to join in? Do you guys DC in the juice and THEN wash it out or something? I've tried reading thru the posts, but there are just too many
> Are you guys stretching during this or are you still relaxing or doing rinses? Are you hiding your hair during this?


 
Of course you can join in!!!

 *Welcome to tha JUICE KriKit96!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> good thing for google
> 
> im looking over these products now, thanks


 
Girl Big Lots  have them for a $1 if you can find it, but don't pay more then that.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

krikit96 said:


> Hey ladies... I'm just now finding this challenge. Can I ask a question? Or two or three?
> 1. Not to be funny, but I know the wave nuveau juice STANK when my mom used it and my step-mom uses it now and it just smells like dry bones! Do y'all know what I mean? Does the Jheri juice have a smell because nobody around here has the curl anymore...
> 
> i have never smelled the wave nuv, but the scurl and the care free curl do not smell bad to me, you will have to see for yourself
> 
> 2. Can I try to join in?
> you sure can!!! welcome, we'd love to have you!!!
> Do you guys DC in the juice and THEN wash it out or something?
> we use our regular conditioners and use the juice as a leave in/moisturizer.
> I've tried reading thru the posts, but there are just too many
> Are you guys stretching during this or are you still relaxing or doing rinses? Are you hiding your hair during this?


 
you can do whatever you want with your hair, stretch, weave, braid up, twistout, whatever. the juice is just a moisturizer, use as you please,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> We have about 50 to 75 more ppl who join the challenge since you've been gone, I think only about 2 dropped out and a lot have come up missing, hence the Milk Carton List which you've made twice


 
i tried to add names to the list but it tells me my text it to larger for the posterplexed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Lol Adora you missed out on tha Juice Anthem and tha Juice poster...
And tha juice poster has tha shea butter skala on tha bottom...Skalaaaaaaaa!




Chelz said:


> Yeah I threw in that Designers Touch Activator and the Fantasia IC Activator as well...Oh heres the *"Juice Anthem"* for the day... It's trickayyy yall...almost ran outta words...
> 
> Tha Juice is my recital, tha juice is very vital, To juice and slide then catch my ride, It's Juicayyy is the title. (uh uh uh here we go,)
> 
> It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.
> 
> I met this Care Free Curly, it made my hair all curly...went to the store and bought some more I had to leave there early. Pink oil is really sleezy, all it just says is buy me, then spend some time and coat your hair I said "It's not that Juicy!".
> 
> It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.
> 
> In tha house the people grunt and try to play it off
> They really sneak and use tha juice cause they cant get enoughhh
> And in the bathroom its a pity cause tha Juice cant hide...
> Spotted mirrors,juicy floors, even juice in their ride...
> 
> It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.
> 
> When I wake up juicy takes up nearly all of my time
> I'm not blingin',phone stopped ringin', cause I juice on a dime
> I'm not slackin',people nappin, cause they just dont kno
> Always eyeballin my juicey, while my hairs to the flo'
> I keep my Juicy in my purse at all times of the day
> Pink oil dissed me so I dissed it now its going away
> I aint lyin, people spying cause they want my juice
> They still gone use it then get hair down to they kaboose
> 
> It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.It's juicy to slip N' slide to slip N' slide then catch my ride its juicayyyyyyyy, juicy juicy juicy.
> 
> I'd love to share and I dont care but you can get your own
> Stores have spritz and lots of grits but we just leave it alone
> It's real Juicy yall, and we dont quit
> You keep juicing on, And this is it!





Chelz said:


> *Now you cant say that aint Juicayyyyyy!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> With a Lil SKALAAAAA on tha side...Mwhahahaha!*:angeldevi


----------



## Firstborn2

krikit96 said:


> Hey ladies... I'm just now finding this challenge. Can I ask a question? Or two or three?
> 1. Not to be funny, but I know the wave nuveau juice STANK when my mom used it and my step-mom uses it now and it just smells like dry bones! Do y'all know what I mean? Does the Jheri juice have a smell because nobody around here has the curl anymore...
> 
> 2. Can I try to join in? Do you guys DC in the juice and THEN wash it out or something? I've tried reading thru the posts, but there are just too many
> Are you guys stretching during this or are you still relaxing or doing rinses? Are you hiding your hair during this?


 
I don't know what the wave nuveau smell like, I use s-curl which at first for me took some time to get use to, but I don't smell it anymore, in the beginning I diluted it with water. My husband and children has never complained about the order and trust me they would

You can join, we are here to help.

Some ladies are finding stretching a lot easier while juicing. I don't have a relaxer so I can't speak on it.

I co wash 3x a week if thats what you mean

You can wear you hair anyway you like

You can follow your regular DC schedule, I DC 2x a week on dry hair using a Deep Conditioner.


----------



## Firstborn2

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i tried to add names to the list but it tells me my text it to larger for the posterplexed


 
did you cut and paste it it should work for you


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Lol Adora you missed out on tha Juice Anthem and tha Juice poster...
> And tha juice poster has tha shea butter skala on tha bottom...Skalaaaaaaaa!


 

*lol i like that, i like that *

*cuz there aint no use, living without the juice.... slick and slide my hair izz flyyyy, like da sky so ya betta go and buy.....*

*that juice is poppin like lip gloss be shyning,,,,, stopin'em dead in their tracks to look at our backs, covered with hair that dont come attacted to tracks, oh yes we be juicin and smoothin down this mane, cuz if you aint jucin, you lame*


* how'd i did? lol*


----------



## My Friend

*ADORA*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> did you cut and paste it it should work for you



FirstBizzle, how far did you get with tha juicers count?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> *lol i like that, i like that *
> 
> *cuz there aint no use, living without the juice.... slick and slide my hair izz flyyyy, like da sky so ya betta go and buy.....*
> 
> *that juice is poppin like lip gloss be shyning,,,,, stopin'em dead in their tracks to look at our backs, covered with hair that dont come attacted to tracks, oh yes we be juicin and smoothin down this mane, cuz if you aint jucin, you lame*
> 
> 
> * how'd i did? lol*





You did good Adora ,Im proud of you,, Its tricky to rock a rhyme


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> FirstBizzle, how far did you get with tha juicers count?


 
Girl so far I've got 45 and I'm nowhere close to being finished. I'll continue tomorrow, It's going to take me a few days.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

well, good night everyone, got class tomorrow, (frown) talk to yall later tonight!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

nite nite, glad you are back!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> well, good night everyone, got class tomorrow, (frown) talk to yall later tonight!!!!



Awww why sooo soon...  

You ace them exams/tests/papers,etc!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl so far I've got 45 and I'm nowhere close to being finished. I'll continue tomorrow, It's going to take me a few days.



You want me to pick up where you left off?? :scratchch


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You want me to pick up where you left off?? :scratchch


 
Yup, cuz my husband and kids keep bothering me, so I can only do it when they not bothering me.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz I'm about to send you a PM


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup, cuz my husband and kids keep bothering me, so I can only do it when they not bothering me.



Okay what page number and name were you on, and you know on your voicemail I could hear your son talkin in tha background...


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora we are trying to get all the names of the ppl who joined and I will adjust my post under your OP to add the names, since you aren't able to add anymore names to your list.


----------



## swalker31

Chelz said:


> Which reconstructor? ApHogee 2min? I think that would be okay...


 
Hey Chelz,
That's the one!! And I literally leave it in for 2 mins or less.  Thanks


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora we are trying to get all the names of the ppl who joined and I will adjust my post under your OP to add the names, since you aren't able to add anymore names to your list.



Yup, F.Bizzle was tha first one up in this mug... And she been here ever since, now thats a true ride or die for tha juice, I present F.Bizzle with:

*"Tha Ride Or Die for tha JUICE Award"* , *Congratulations!!!!!!!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

swalker31 said:


> Hey Chelz,
> That's the one!! And I literally leave it in for 2 mins or less.  Thanks



I mix it with some ORS Replenishing Pak and leave it on for HOURS.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yup, F.Bizzle was tha first one up in this mug... And she been here ever since, now thats a true ride or die for tha juice, I present F.Bizzle with:
> 
> *"Tha Ride Or Die for tha JUICE Award"* , *Congratulations!!!!!!!*


  girl you crazy, Adora hipped me to the juice in January so when she said she was doing a challenge I was with it retention has been point.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> girl you crazy, Adora hipped me to the juice in January so when she said she was doing a challenge I was with it retention has been point.



All I know is you betta be acceptin this award....and ploppin it down yonder in your siggy. Say yes lawd.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz I want to share my award with you..You stay riding for the juice...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I want to share my award with you..You stay riding for the juice...



Only after you say yes lawd. 



Chelz said:


> All I know is you betta be acceptin this award....and ploppin it down yonder in your siggy. *Say yes lawd.*


----------



## Firstborn2

LOL I will not, just accept it


----------



## teysmith

krikit96 said:


> Hey ladies... I'm just now finding this challenge. Can I ask a question? Or two or three?
> 1. Not to be funny, but I know the wave nuveau juice STANK when my mom used it and my step-mom uses it now and it just smells like dry bones! Do y'all know what I mean? Does the Jheri juice have a smell because nobody around here has the curl anymore...
> 
> 2. Can I try to join in? Do you guys DC in the juice and THEN wash it out or something? I've tried reading thru the posts, but there are just too many
> Are you guys stretching during this or are you still relaxing or doing rinses? Are you hiding your hair during this?


 
I just started using Right on Curl and doesnt really have a scent to me and it makes my hair feel great.

s-curl really doesnt smell bad either. but so far I'm loving right on curl.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm so happy Adora is back posting..whew...I'm tired,lol...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

..........


----------



## Firstborn2

what I tell you about that, now change it...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> what I tell you about that, now change it...



 ...


Oh and I put tha award in my siggy, girl I thought it wasnt gone fit!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

.....................................................................................................


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> FirstBizzle, check out my location....





Chelz, I'm startin' to worry about you!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Chelz, I'm startin' to worry about you!



Lol, pray for me and I will pray for you.

But whats up Sianna, how ya dewin, our leader Adora is back!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

FirstBorn has left tha building...I miss yewwwww. plz come back...


----------



## Sianna

I saw that! I was wondering what had happened to her! 

As for me, I'm doing fantastic! You ladies have made a believer out of me! I've only been using the juice for a couple of days and I LOVE it already!

I especially like how my hair is not matted down in the morning anymore and feels moisturized!

Looks like I'll be ridin' and dyin' for the juice with you, Andora and Firstborn!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Lol, I like your twa, its soo cute. 

I wish firstbizzle was still here.


----------



## Sianna

:Blush2: Thanks! It's growin' nicely! 

Here's a pic of what it looked like when I first BC'd three months ago. 







Sorry for the blurry picture but I think you get the idea!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> :Blush2: Thanks! It's growin' nicely!
> 
> Here's a pic of what it looked like when I first BC'd three months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the blurry picture but I think you get the idea!



Oh wow its so fluffy looking and you are pretty How long did you transition?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Happy juicing...:blowkiss:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Goooood Murnin!!!!! I need to go buy me some more CFCG


----------



## girlyprincess23

Is anyone spraying cfcg on their BKT'ed hair with success?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

girlyprincess23 said:


> Is anyone spraying cfcg on their BKT'ed hair with success?



Hmmmmm thats a good question, but I bet tha juice would work for anybody, have you been using CFCG with any luck?


----------



## Platinum

Still juicing. I BC'd on the 28th of April. I'm still using Worlds of Curls and Sta Sof Fro. I'm on the fence about CFCG. SCurl is not the business for my hair. It leaves my hair coated and makes my scalp itch like crazy.


----------



## krissyprissy

Still juicing yall!!! I juice under my half wig and it keep my hair oh so soft, even after a few days of not juicing. I took my braids down and they were soft, not dry like they used to be. Loving it. BSL Here I come baby!!!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Oh wow its so fluffy looking and you are pretty How long did you transition?



 Thanks again!!

I didn't actually "transition" at all! I was probably about two months away from my last perm and trying to figure out what to do with my hair. It was dry, brittle, and breaking off like crazy!! Long story short, I was looking online, (for a wig at first) and then I came across all kinds of different info about our hair, and began to really evaluate why I spent so many years relaxing mine. In the end, I finally decided to go natural and within a few more days, I cut my relaxed ends off and haven't turned back or regretted it since!


----------



## soulfusion

For the record, I want to say that I am so glad this thread was created.  I bought SCurl when I first came on the board and didn't like it because I wasn't using it right *for me*.  So I put it at the back of my cabinet and forgot about it.

After reading the various ways that some of the ladies in this thread use it, I was able to try some other things with it, and I'm telling you my retention is 180 degrees from what it's been for a long while.  

((Thanks Juicers))


----------



## Miss AJ

I owe the juice an apology.  It was my murray's loc gel causing the stickiness, i used too much of it and juicing on top of that didn't really help.  Just to be safe though my juice concoction is still mostly water because i hate buildup and im pretty heavy handed on that spray pump lol.


----------



## Miss AJ

I'm about to get dressed and go to the BX and possibly buy some more juice and then crack up as i smell it cuz im gonna be thinkin about Soul Glo the entire time lol!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Platinum said:


> Still juicing. I BC'd on the 28th of April. I'm still using Worlds of Curls and Sta Sof Fro. I'm on the fence about CFCG. SCurl is not the business for my hair. It leaves my hair coated and makes my scalp itch like crazy.



Well its great to hear that the other two juices are working well for you, why does CFCG have ya on tha fence?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I'm about to get dressed and go to the BX and possibly buy some more juice and then crack up as i smell it cuz im gonna be thinkin about Soul Glo the entire time lol!



Which juice you buyin? Tell us how you think tha otha juice smells Smell like 1892...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> *I owe the juice an apology.*  It was my murray's loc gel causing the stickiness, i used too much of it and juicing on top of that didn't really help.  Just to be safe though my juice concoction is still mostly water because i hate buildup and im pretty heavy handed on that spray pump lol.



Its okay, tha juice never gets mad...lol, glad you found out that tha juice wasnt tha problem Say yes lawd!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

krissyprissy said:


> Still juicing yall!!! I juice under my half wig and it keep my hair oh so soft, even after a few days of not juicing. I took my braids down and they were soft, not dry like they used to be. Loving it. BSL Here I come baby!!!



Heeyyyyyyy KrissyPrissy!!! Whats poppin, tha juice is tha truth.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Thanks again!!
> 
> I didn't actually "transition" at all! I was probably about two months away from my last perm and trying to figure out what to do with my hair. It was dry, brittle, and breaking off like crazy!! Long story short, I was looking online, (for a wig at first) and then I came across all kinds of different info about our hair, and began to really evaluate why I spent so many years relaxing mine. In the end, I finally decided to go natural and within a few more days, I cut my relaxed ends off and haven't turned back or regretted it since!



Oh wow Ive been "transitioning" for like almost 11 months,  You made that decision reallll quick cause I see alotta girls on youtube who are debating on choppin off they hair Then after awhile they just do it


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> For the record, I want to say that I am so glad this thread was created.  I bought SCurl when I first came on the board and didn't like it because I wasn't using it right *for me*.  So I put it at the back of my cabinet and forgot about it.
> 
> After reading the various ways that some of the ladies in this thread use it, I was able to try some other things with it, and I'm telling you my retention is 180 degrees from what it's been for a long while.
> 
> ((Thanks Juicers))



We  you Soulfusion!!!! Tell us how you use it cause I was wondering what other ways I could use it, so far my CFCG has Scurl beat.:whipped:


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> ...tha juice is tha truth.



Yes it is babeh! I was looking through this post and saw your little banner thing Chelz, and saw that Long Aid curl activator gel was on there! I've been using that for at least the past two months so I was juicing all along anyway! I like the CFCG and the Sta Sof Fro better though cause they don't leave as much build up and my hair even feels soft in the morning when I wake up now!

I LOVE IT!! I was rather tired of waking up to hair that felt like a fist! 
(hard and drawn up tight)


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Oh wow Ive been "transitioning" for like almost 11 months,  You made that decision reallll quick cause I see alotta girls on youtube who are debating on choppin off they hair Then after awhile they just do it



Pfft!! I'm a go hard, or go home kinda girl, so I went hard wit it!


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz, my BX carries sta sof fro, CFCG, scurl no drip, and african pride braid spray.  Ima try not to buy one of each but im not makin any promises


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Yes it is babeh! I was looking through this post and saw your little banner thing Chelz, and saw that Long Aid curl activator gel was on there! I've been using at least the past two months so I was juicing all along anyway! I like the CFCG and the Sta Sof Fro better though cause they don't leave as much build up and my hair even feels soft in the morning when I wake up now!
> 
> I LOVE IT!! I was rather tired of waking up to hair that felt like a fist!
> (hard and drawn up tight)



Yes girl, tha juice can make ya hair dumb soft . See everybody use that Long Aid, I needa get me sum but I wanna finish off my Fantasia IC gel first thatll take forever and a day, but Long Aid is cheaper and it comes in huge sizes at Super Wolly world. I was like


----------



## Miss AJ

Sianna said:


> Pfft!! I'm a go hard, or go home kinda girl, so I went hard wit it!




I love it!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Chelz, my BX carries sta sof fro, CFCG, scurl no drip, and african pride braid spray.  Ima try not to buy one of each but im not makin any promises



Shoot, live it up, lol. I would buy tha CFCG and tha braid spray, even tho I never wear braids, unless Im sleep


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Yes girl, tha juice can make ya hair dumb soft . See everybody use that Long Aid, I needa get me sum but I wanna finish off my Fantasia IC gel first thatll take forever and a day, but Long Aid is cheaper and it comes in huge sizes at Super Wolly world. I was like



Long Aid is great for curl definition, but if you are too heavy handed with it, it will leave your hair feeling pretty coated. It will look shiny though! 

I still got a big jar of that too!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Pfft!! I'm a go hard, or go home kinda girl, so I went hard wit it!



Lol, she gangsta, Sianna goes hard or goes home for tha juice too. Right?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Long Aid is great for curl definition, but if you are too heavy handed with it, it will leave your hair feeling pretty coated. It will look shiny though!
> 
> I still got a big jar of that too!



Thanks for tha heads up,


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol, she gangsta, Sianna goes hard or goes home for tha juice too. Right?



YES!!! Goin' hard, or goin' home for da juice!!! Dat be me!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> YES!!! Goin' hard, or goin' home for da juice!!! Dat be me!!



Lol, I feel another award coming on....

 *I present Sianna with tha "Goin' Hard or Goin' home for tha JUICE" award!!!!* notworthy  notworthy
:wow::Copy of 2cool::Copy of 2cool::Copy of 2cool::wow:


----------



## Sianna

Now I gotta find a way to fit it in my siggy!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Now I gotta find a way to fit it in my siggy!!



Lol I see it, now you are officially juiceified.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I'm about to get dressed and go to the BX and possibly buy some more juice and then crack up as i smell it cuz im gonna be thinkin about Soul Glo the entire time lol!



Lol Miss AJ you just came back from smellin tha juices!! She called tha hotline yall Which juice you get???


----------



## Sianna

:trampolin


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok we have a secret juicer from Jamaica, Ima need you to come out tha closet girlll Come on in and say hi!! She is not a part of our challenge, but she lives by tha JUICE!!


----------



## Miss AJ

I didn't buy any juice but here are the results of my sniff test:

CFCG smells good, didnt make me laugh.

African Pride braid spray has excellent ingredients and smells good but overbearing.  I compare it to the  cute guy who dresses nice but smells like he bathed in his cologne.

Sta Sof Fro has good ingredients but smells like old school bar soap...HATED IT!

Scurl no drip had me rollin, smells straight up like OG curl juice   The ingredients have me suspicious cuz i cant pronounce about half of them.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I didn't buy any juice but here are the results of my sniff test:
> 
> CFCG smells good, didnt make me laugh.
> 
> African Pride braid spray has excellent ingredients and smells good but overbearing.  I compare it to the  *cute guy who dresses nice but smells like he bathed in his cologne.*
> 
> Sta Sof Fro has good ingredients b*ut smells like old school bar soap.*..HATED IT!
> 
> Scurl no drip had me rollin, smells straight up like OG curl juice   The ingredients have me suspicious cuz i cant pronounce about half of them.



 @ old school bar soap and bathin in cologne,,,
Well it looks like you will have ta roll with tha CFCG...roll out, rolllll out


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Heyyy Americka! I see you thanking posts, come on in!


----------



## Miss AJ

Soon as i use up my Hawaiian Silky im jumpin on the CFCG bandwagon.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Soon as i use up my Hawaiian Silky im jumpin on the CFCG bandwagon.



I see that hair goal in ya siggy, with tha juice youll be there in no time!:wink2:


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> I see that hair goal in ya siggy, with tha juice youll be there in no time!:wink2:




I sure hope so!  My mission now is to twist and juice my way to APL by December 31st.


----------



## afrikurl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> my hair is doing great!!!!! im bunning for the next three months so i can get my length back..... dam earrings, zippers and people keep snagging my hair  so its time to wrapp this hair up in a bun with some bangs and call it a day.
> 
> my *new boyfreind* is alll over my hair like white on rice,erplexed


 this time it was singular. Last time it was boyfriend*s.* I hope he's a nice guy


----------



## RockCreak

I poo'd my hair last night to get ready for color today.  I applied Clairol Texture and Tones Silken Black, poo, con (btw, I love that pantene con they put in the box) and dc with silicon mix/bambu.  I plan on airdrying then apply the juice.

I'm now using Right On!  I really like this.  I juice daily and cowash every 3 days or so.  It really makes my curls pop!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> this time it was singular. Last time it was boyfriend*s.* I hope he's a nice guy



Heyyyy Afrikurl! Where is baby afrikurl, she sounds soooo cute! Awwwww...she called tha juice hotline "daddy"


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> I poo'd my hair last night to get ready for color today.  I applied Clairol Texture and Tones Silken Black, poo, con (btw, I love that pantene con they put in the box) and dc with silicon mix/bambu.  I plan on airdrying then apply the juice.
> 
> I'm now using Right On!  I really like this.  I juice daily and cowash every 3 days or so.  It really makes my curls pop!



Clairol puts Pantene conditioner in tha box?  That silicon mix sounds yummy I think someone else said they are trying Right On, does it have mineral oil?


----------



## kbragg

The Missing Juicer Crew fount me I have not been juicing like a should I took my senegalese twists down and had an epic fail attempt at crochet yarn braids I twist without product and it took my 10 dang days and nada so I took it all down, DC'ed at attempted to yarn twist singles. Quit that too So now my hair is loose and I'm going back to my Kanekelon senegalese twists when my hair gets here. 

In the mean time Baby Hulk and the girls have used up all my CFCG so I have to repurchase. I'm flat ironing tomorrow but I will be on the juice train again Monday


----------



## afrikurl

She always think she knows who's on the phone.  Next time we call I'mma get her to say juice juice juice.


----------



## RockCreak

Chelz said:


> Clairol puts Pantene conditioner in tha box?  That silicon mix sounds yummy I think someone else said they are trying Right On, does it have mineral oil?


 

Yes Chelz, it has mineral oil in it.. 3rd ingredient , but my hair likes it.  Oh! and  Clairol puts a tube of the Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intense Moisturizing Conditioner in the box.  Love it!

That silicon mix/bambu is the bomb!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

kbragg said:


> The Missing Juicer Crew fount me I have not been juicing like a should I took my senegalese twists down and had an epic fail attempt at crochet yarn braids I twist without product and it took my 10 dang days and nada so I took it all down, DC'ed at attempted to yarn twist singles. Quit that too So now my hair is loose and I'm going back to my Kanekelon senegalese twists when my hair gets here.
> 
> In the mean time Baby Hulk and the girls have used up all my CFCG so I have to repurchase. I'm flat ironing tomorrow but I will be on the juice train again Monday



Thanks sooo much for checking in KBragg, you are officially taken off tha juicers most wanted list, Maybe you can try some african braid spray while you are in twist, I hear that is tha juice too



Firstborn2 said:


> _*The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> *01. AdoraAdora (Found)
> **02. Kbragg (Found)*
> __*03. JayJayCurlz (Found)
> *04. Kittymeowmeow
> 05. Janet'
> *06. Blackmasterpiece (Found) *
> 07. MichelleObamaFan
> *08. Pittipat (Found)*
> 09.Testimony777
> *10. LadyRaider (Found)*
> 
> Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._
> 
> 
> The Juice Diva has been found Ms AdoraAdora is back yall, lol the juice hotline is dangerous, juicers coming out the woodwork


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> Yes Chelz, it has mineral oil in it.. 3rd ingredient , but my hair likes it.  Oh! and  Clairol puts a tube of the Pantene Relaxed and Natural Intense Moisturizing Conditioner in the box.  Love it!
> 
> That silicon mix/bambu is the bomb! Like tick,tick.



Yeah I think TeySmith was talking about how she started using tha righton and likes it so far.



teysmith said:


> I just started using Right on Curl and doesnt really have a scent to me and it makes my hair feel great.
> 
> s-curl really doesnt smell bad either. but so far I'm loving right on curl.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Its Juicayyyy Its Juicayyyyy.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Miss AJ said:


> I didn't buy any juice but here are the results of my sniff test:
> 
> CFCG smells good, didnt make me laugh.
> 
> African Pride braid spray has excellent ingredients and smells good but overbearing. I compare it to the cute guy who dresses nice but smells like he bathed in his cologne.
> 
> Sta Sof Fro has good ingredients but smells like old school bar soap...HATED IT!
> 
> Scurl no drip had me rollin, smells straight up like OG curl juice  The ingredients have me suspicious cuz i cant pronounce about half of them.


 

i started on the african braid spray about a month ago. i mix my cfcg with it and its awesome!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

its the first!!!!!!!!!!!!! progress picturessss pleaseee 


ill post mine later


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> its the first!!!!!!!!!!!!! progress picturessss pleaseee
> 
> 
> ill post mine later



Ermmmmm....


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Ermmmmm....


 

lol yes,


i wanna see


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol yes,
> 
> 
> i wanna see



Girl I still got this olive oil up here, then imma DC with coconut milk, then imma DC with aphogee 2min/ORS Pak/honey, then imma DC with Skala Fruit Cocktail mask... Then Imma air dry or blow dry so its gonna take me awhile...I know maybe Ill post a pic of my blow dryed hair... I hate my relaxed ends right now...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Girl I still got this olive oil up here, then imma DC with coconut milk, then imma DC with aphogee 2min/ORS Pak/honey, then imma DC with Skala Fruit Cocktail mask... Then Imma air dry or blow dry so its gonna take me awhile...I know maybe Ill post a pic of my blow dryed hair... I hate my relaxed ends right now...


 

its all good, theres no rush, i might post mine tonight or tomorrw, im lazy right now. 

im  just happy to be back


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> its all good, theres no rush, i might post mine tonight or tomorrw, im lazy right now.
> 
> im  just happy to be back



Yeah we missed you alot Adora, we didnt know when you were coming back!! I cant wait to see your pics I feel like I cant make much progress until my relaxed ends have grown out,I swear my hair seems to grow slow as a snail. but your hair over there growin like weeds so youre good


----------



## PittiPat

OMG!  Why did I just call the Juice Hotline and it's actually real?!  You ladies are ON POINT!  I left a message.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Lol, PittiPat just checked in on tha Juice hotline yall, she cant believe tha juice hotline is actually real, she is still juicing, and she said she ride or die for tha juice!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PittiPat said:


> OMG!  Why did I just call the Juice Hotline and it's actually real?!  You ladies are ON POINT!  I left a message.



 Of course, of course, tha juice on point and so are we! How you dewin?!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Where Everybody at?? :scratchch


----------



## RockCreak

Chelz said:


> Where Everybody at?? :scratchch


 

Watchin the fight...fight parties, bars....I dunno!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> Watchin the fight...fight parties, bars....I dunno!



Lol man I wish I coulda watched tha fight at Buffalo Wild Wings, yall need ta get in here and post ya new progress pics for tha month!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i started on the african braid spray about a month ago. i mix my cfcg with it and its awesome!!



Oh I forgot to ask you which brand of braid spray you use??


----------



## Platinum

Chelz said:


> Well its great to hear that the other two juices are working well for you, why does CFCG have ya on tha fence?


 
Thank you. I think I may have used too much because it made my hair sticky. I'll try it again and report back.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Platinum said:


> Thank you. I think I may have used too much because it made my hair sticky. I'll try it again and report back.



Cool , hope you like it as much as I do


----------



## SouthernStunner

I cant post a pic cause last night I just got my braids in.  OMG 12 hrs for shoulder length braids.  She is a student, it was free, and most importantly she was very very gentle with no pulling.  My *** was numb but she came to my house so I was all good.


----------



## Evo-ny

My pics are probably misleading because I relaxed my hair in between the two shots, but I'm still happy with the progress!







End of March, flat-ironed. Hair was 6 months post at the time.








Today! Started juicing from March onwards, I wore my hair in cornrows for 3 weeks in April, then relaxed after being 7 months post. Was off of biotin because I forgot to take it with me.








And to compare even further, this is the start of my journey in December 09. I was about 3 months post relaxer at the time. I know I could've retained TONS more had I known about the juice right from the beginning! 


But I'm still happy, it might not be much, but it's still progress!!! DA JUICE and coconut oil is DA BOMB!

:reddancer:

(gotta go trim those nasty ends now!)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Evo-ny said:


> My pics are probably misleading because I relaxed my hair in between the two shots, but I'm still happy with the progress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of March, flat-ironed. Hair was 6 months post at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today! Started juicing from March onwards, I wore my hair in cornrows for 3 weeks in April, then relaxed after being 7 months post. Was off of biotin because I forgot to take it with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to compare even further, this is the start of my journey in December 09. I was about 3 months post relaxer at the time. I know I could've retained TONS more had I known about the juice right from the beginning!
> 
> 
> But I'm still happy, it might not be much, but it's still progress!!! DA JUICE and coconut oil is DA BOMB!
> 
> :reddancer:
> 
> (gotta go trim those nasty ends now!)



Yayyyy! Nice progress Evo-ny You are tha first one to actually post pics, good job


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SouthernStunner said:


> I cant post a pic cause last night I just got my braids in.  OMG 12 hrs for shoulder length braids.  She is a student, it was free, and most importantly she was very very gentle with no pulling.  My *** was numb but she came to my house so I was all good.



Was it micros or just single braids? erplexed


----------



## DarkChyld

I'm still juicing. I can't really see the progress because of the twists.


----------



## Miss AJ

So i had a juicing epiphany...when i was spritzing with the superwatered down juice my hair felt good but the ends of my twists on the left side were still crispy.  So this morning i rubbed straight up juice on my ends and the length of the twists and Adira is happy with me.  So my hair collection for the next 3 weeks is just suave almond and shea shampoo/con, hawaiian silky, bb mayonnaise and honey for twisting, and whatever DC i buy when i get home.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

I think imma try a new style with tha juice, braided head band with bantu knot out in tha back..:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> So i had a juicing epiphany...when i was spritzing with the superwatered down juice my hair felt good but the ends of my twists on the left side were still crispy.  So this morning i rubbed straight up juice on my ends and the length of the twists and Adira is happy with me.  So my hair collection for the next 3 weeks is just suave almond and shea shampoo/con, hawaiian silky, bb mayonnaise and honey for twisting, and whatever DC i buy when i get home.



:Flahsssss Where are tha pics son.


----------



## Miss AJ

lol my bad chelz, as soon as i land on the homefront i'll post the ones i took right before i retwisted.


----------



## SailorWifey

I heard I was reported missin and I don't want the PoPos showing up at my doorstep so "Here I'm Is" 

Still  juicing, but my hair been trippin lately so I'm trying to find a routine my hair like. I actually got a trim the other day to get my hair even all around and get rid of my bleached ends that were still hanging around.

I'm about to do a texturixer I think, but I'm trying to read up on it some more before I do it b/c I want to do it correctly. Today is the second and I alwayd do my hair update pics on the second so pics will be here later today.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> I think imma try a new style with tha juice, braided head band with bantu knot out in tha back..:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


 

Pictures please....


----------



## My Friend

SailorWifey said:


> I heard I was reported missin and I don't want the PoPos showing up at my doorstep so* "Here I'm Is"*
> 
> Still juicing, but my hair been trippin lately so I'm trying to find a routine my hair like. I actually got a trim the other day to get my hair even all around and get rid of my bleached ends that were still hanging around.
> 
> I'm about to do a texturixer I think, but I'm trying to read up on it some more before I do it b/c I want to do it correctly. Today is the second and I alwayd do my hair update pics on the second so pics will be here later today.


 

Glad your not on the  list anymore. :welcome3:back!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> I heard I was reported missin and I don't want the PoPos showing up at my doorstep so "Here I'm Is"
> 
> Still  juicing, but my hair been trippin lately so I'm trying to find a routine my hair like. I actually got a trim the other day to get my hair even all around and get rid of my bleached ends that were still hanging around.
> 
> I'm about to do a texturixer I think, but I'm trying to read up on it some more before I do it b/c I want to do it correctly. Today is the second and I alwayd do my hair update pics on the second so pics will be here later today.



Lol @ tha po-pos... 

Thanx for checkin in, cant wait to see tha pics, are you doin a texturizer because you want to define your curls more?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

About to rinse out my deep conditioner and install some kinky twists. How is everyone's Sunday?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Pictures please....



....

Lol,Nahhh I gotcha, maybe I'll have some pics to post by 2morow...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> About to rinse out my deep conditioner and install some kinky twists. How is everyone's Sunday?



Whats poppin OhSoO??  I need to rinse out tha DC too, got mah coconut oil up there,didnt feel like doin tha coconut milk,it keeps runnin all down my neck

I dont know where everybody at, they all went missin. Theyll be back later.


----------



## SailorWifey

Chelz said:


> Lol @ tha po-pos...
> 
> Thanx for checkin in, cant wait to see tha pics, are you doin a texturizer because you want to define your curls more?


 
Yes the front of my head doesn't really curl it just sits there so the back of my head is super cute and the front is just chillin  My hubby prefers curls to me picking out my fro so I'm trying the texturizer. My hair is short enough that if it doesn't work out I can just chop it all off again and I won't be butt hurt...LOL

I just finished it and it worked out waaay better than in the past. I used Silk Elements Lye texturizer and added Suave coconut conditoner and oilve oil and I only left it on my head 5 minutes (application and processing time). I didn't comb it I just scrunched and played with the curls like I do when attempting to style my hair. I rinsed it, nuetralized and did the Aphogee 2 min Keratin treatment and then deep conditioned with the conditioner packet that was included mixed with honey and evoo. I just now rinsed that out and applied some leave in conditioner, ic gel and juice. Now I'm just waiting on it to dry so I can show yall some pics. The front of my head look sooooooooooooo much better.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> Yes the front of my head doesn't really curl it just sits there so the back of my head is super cute and the front is just chillin  My hubby prefers curls to me picking out my fro so I'm trying the texturizer. My hair is short enough that if it doesn't work out I can just chop it all off again and I won't be butt hurt...LOL
> 
> I just finished it and it worked out waaay better than in the past. *I used Silk Elements Lye texturizer and added Suave coconut conditoner and olive oil* and I only left it on my head 5 minutes (application and processing time). I didn't comb it I just scrunched and played with the curls like I do when attempting to style my hair. I rinsed it, neutralized and did the Aphogee 2 min Keratin treatment and then *deep conditioned with the conditioner packet that was included mixed with honey and evoo.* I just now rinsed that out and applied some leave in conditioner, ic gel and juice. Now I'm just waiting on it to dry so I can show yall some pics. The front of my head look sooooooooooooo much better.



Oh wow you really spruced tha texturizer and tha deep condish up Now I reallllyyyyyyy cant wait to see tha pics

By the way, I was gonna say, dont let hubby cause you to sacrifice the health of your hair for a certain look, if you walked around with a picked out afro he would get over it. He BETTER!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Whats poppin OhSoO??  I need to rinse out tha DC too, got mah coconut oil up there,didnt feel like doin tha coconut milk,it keeps runnin all down my neck
> 
> I dont know where everybody at, they all went missin. Theyll be back later.




Not too much is going on over my way. Sunday is my day to relax. I washed my hair when I got off work this am, and napped with the deep conditioner in. So now I guess I should go rinse and get started on these twist. I know it will take me a few hours. So you are gonna do that style you were talking about tonight?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Not too much is going on over my way. Sunday is my day to relax. I washed my hair when I got off work this am, and napped with the deep conditioner in. So now I guess I should go rinse and get started on these twist. I know it will take me a few hours. So you are gonna do that style you were talking about tonight?



Girl when you said Sunday is your day to *relax* I had to do tha double take, I was bout to say now I know OhSoO aint about to relax those big bodacious curls/coils

And Ill try and post pics of my hair blow dryed whenever I get around to it, and then when I feel like it I will try tha braided headband/bantu knot out with tha juice, I'm just ssoooooooooo LAZY  I was gonna do a headband with my own hair kinda like fgrogan on youtube,just cornrow a section/strip of hair from one side to the other, then put bantu knots in tha back over night, and just smooth down the hair in tha front with a lil gel so it'll be sorta wavy. If it works out I'll make it my staple hair style for tha summer.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Just some inspiration for what the juice can do for you   ...

March 2010 (The day before I started the Juice)







May 2010 (After almost 2 months of the juice)


----------



## yodie

@a shoe 1603, your hair is gorgeous!! 
Does the juice make your hair grow? Tell me something! I just thought it was for moisture.

Ladies, I'm still juicing and I love it. I'm wearing a cute twist out. Twisted with Skala G3 leave in, a little Vigorol Curls Curling Creme (defines the curl nicely) and SCurl.  Scurl added the right amount of moisture!!


----------



## Janet'

I see that I have made the milk carton too! I have had to switch up my juice because the CFCG was giving me mixed results...Sometimes my hair felt luxurious, other times it felt crispy. I brought the Hawaiian Silky and so far, so good! I'm still hanging with the juice, though! Thanks Chelz for checking on me!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

yodie said:


> @a shoe 1603, your hair is gorgeous!!
> Does the juice make your hair grow? Tell me something! I just thought it was for moisture.
> 
> Ladies, I'm still juicing and I love it. I'm wearing a cute twist out. Twisted with Skala G3 leave in, a little Vigorol Curls Curling Creme (defines the curl nicely) and SCurl.  Scurl added the right amount of moisture!!



Heyy Yodie, come on in. I know you didnt ask me but tha Juice is for moisture, retention, Everythanggggg!!!  Tha juice is tha truth. Amen.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Janet' said:


> I see that I have made the milk carton too! I have had to switch up my juice because the CFCG was giving me mixed results...Sometimes my hair felt luxurious, other times it felt crispy. I brought the Hawaiian Silky and so far, so good! I'm still hanging with the juice, though! Thanks Chelz for checking on me!



OMG yall we found Janet'!!!! Hayyyyyyyy girl, missed seein ya! :wink2: I was roundin up juicers after gettin reports of spotted juicers on tha juice hotline!! You have been taken off tha juicers most wanted list!!



Firstborn2 said:


> _*The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> *01. AdoraAdora (Found)
> **02. Kbragg (Found)*
> __*03. JayJayCurlz (Found)
> *04. Kittymeowmeow
> *05. Janet' (Found)*
> *06. Blackmasterpiece (Found) *
> 07. MichelleObamaFan
> *08. Pittipat (Found)*
> 09.Testimony777
> *10. LadyRaider (Found)*
> 
> Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._
> 
> 
> The Juice Diva has been found Ms AdoraAdora is back yall, lol the juice hotline is dangerous, juicers coming out the woodwork


----------



## a_shoe_6307

THANKS!!! I'm so excited about my growth because I know by my June graduation I will have so hair y'all!!!

My hair grows like crazy without me really trying.  However, my hair is very curly and gets dry easy so I have always struggled with moisture issues until now.  My retention has been off the chain.  Everything I'm growing, I'm retaining now.  I will NEVER let go of the juice.  It is now my staple now.  Between cowashing every other day, low manipulation, and juicing daily I am on point with retaining my length.




yodie said:


> @a shoe 1603, your hair is gorgeous!!
> Does the juice make your hair grow? Tell me something! I just thought it was for moisture.
> 
> Ladies, I'm still juicing and I love it. I'm wearing a cute twist out. Twisted with Skala G3 leave in, a little Vigorol Curls Curling Creme (defines the curl nicely) and SCurl.  Scurl added the right amount of moisture!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just some inspiration for what the juice can do for you   ...
> 
> March 2010 (The day before I started the Juice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2010 (After almost 2 months of the juice)



WoW!!!!!!!!! love:shocked::notworthy Your hair is soooo thick and lush, and only two months of Juicing?????

Girl your hair is tha bomb, quit playin, tha Juice aint no joke!!

I will mos def present you with an award:

 *Presentin A_Shoe_6307 with tha "Juice Inspiration Of tha Month" Award!!!!!!* 

:reddancer::2cool:   :2cool::reddancer:


----------



## a_shoe_6307

You got me blushing!  Thanks so much!!!  I've been trying hard to stay on top of things.

And yes the juice is the truth, you betta ask somebody!!!!




Chelz said:


> WoW!!!!!!!!! love:shocked::notworthy Your hair is soooo thick and lush, and only two months of Juicing?????
> 
> Girl your hair is tha bomb, quit playin, tha Juice aint no joke!!
> 
> I will mos def present you with an award:
> 
> *Presentin A_Shoe_6307 with tha "Juice Inspiration Of tha Month" Award!!!!!!*
> 
> :reddancer::2cool:   :2cool::reddancer:


----------



## yodie

@a shoe 6307, I agree with you. I'm never letting go of the juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

a_shoe_6307 said:


> You got me blushing!  Thanks so much!!!  I've been trying hard to stay on top of things.
> 
> And yes the juice is the truth, you betta ask somebody!!!!



Lol, you deserve tha award, for bein dedicated to tha juice even while you were away, I think you almost made tha missin juicers list, you got here just in time! 

Oh I forgot to say that I like Stewie too.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

yodie said:


> @a shoe 6307, I agree with you. I'm never letting go of the juice.



Girl are you an official juicer, someone had called tha Juicers Hotline on you, they spotted you somewhere, And yes tha juice hotline is real, I need some more folks to call in so we can find everybody. Just listen to tha Soul Glo voicemail and leave a message. Your calls are all juiceanonymous...


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Isn't it a beautiful thing?  Your hair grew alot and looks so healthy!

My name is N&W and I'm a juicer!!! 



a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just some inspiration for what the juice can do for you   ...
> 
> March 2010 (The day before I started the Juice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2010 (After almost 2 months of the juice)


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chelz said:


> Girl where you been, someone had just called tha Juicers Hotline on you, they spotted you somewhere else, And yes tha juice hotline is real, I need some more folks to call in so we can find everybody. Just listen to tha Soul Glo voicemail and leave a message. Your calls are all juiceanonymous...


...I'm here and still juicin!

My roots are super thick...wassup with that?  I'm a natural, so I think what's happening is that my new growth is growing in thicker since I've been juicin and that is buggin me out


----------



## danigurl18

just checking in.. still juicing under this weave


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nice & Wavy said:


> Isn't it a beautiful thing?  Your hair grew alot and looks so healthy!
> 
> My name is N&W and I'm a juicer!!!



Where you been hiding N&W


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I'm here and still juicin!
> 
> My roots are super thick...wassup with that?  I'm a natural, so I think what's happening is that my new growth is growing in thicker since I've been juicin and that is buggin me out



Hmmmm... Tha juice soaked in ya scalp and now ya scalp is juicayyyy its juicayyyyy

Ummmm have you called tha hotline? Call it! Lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

danigurl18 said:


> just checking in.. still juicing under this weave



Whats up Danigurl18


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chelz said:


> Where you been hiding N&W


Been busy preparing for the Summer...lot's of work, ya know?



Chelz said:


> Hmmmm... Tha juice soaked in ya scalp and now ya scalp is juicayyyy its juicayyyyy
> 
> Ummmm have you called tha hotline? Call it! Lol.


...I will call


----------



## TaraDyan

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just some inspiration for what the juice can do for you  ...
> 
> March 2010 (The day before I started the Juice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2010 (After almost 2 months of the juice)


 

:wow:

OMG!!  You gotta be kidding me with this progress.  Your hair looks amazing!!  Now this is a juice-a-licious testimonial right here.


----------



## lusciousladie07

ya'll about to make me break out my Hawaiian Silky... i want to join..

This thread is HIL-LAR-RIOUS!!! I spit up my ice tea and erry'thang!!

Very Nice Progress a_shoe_6307!!!


----------



## My Friend

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just some inspiration for what the juice can do for you  ...
> 
> March 2010 (The day before I started the Juice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2010 (After almost 2 months of the juice)


 


 You go girl! Your retention looks  . Thank you for sharing your pics

  I would post pics but I'm in a sew in.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

lusciousladie07 said:


> ya'll about to make me break out my Hawaiian Silky... i want to join..
> 
> This thread is HIL-LAR-RIOUS!!! I* spit up my ice tea and erry'thang!!*
> 
> Very Nice Progress a_shoe_6307!!!



 Girl why you spit up tha ice tea? I *betta* get a message from you on tha juice hotline...call it girl...

 *Welcome to tha JUICE LusciousLadie07!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2


----------



## My Friend

lusciousladie07 said:


> ya'll about to make me break out my Hawaiian Silky...* i want to join..*
> 
> This thread is HIL-LAR-RIOUS!!! I spit up my ice tea and erry'thang!!
> 
> Very Nice Progress a_shoe_6307!!!


 

 Welcome *lusciousladie07*


:reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## belldandy

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just some inspiration for what the juice can do for you  ...
> 
> March 2010 (The day before I started the Juice)...
> 
> 
> 
> May 2010 (After almost 2 months of the juice)...


 
I didn't want to quote your pics ....but I am a new member and I just have to say, WOW notworthy I think I might have to get on the juice...maybe I can juice my cornrows. Were any growth aids used?

eta: this thread is freakin hilarious and I have been reading for a few weeks now


----------



## yodie

Chelz said:


> Girl are you an official juicer, someone had called tha Juicers Hotline on you, they spotted you somewhere, And yes tha juice hotline is real, I need some more folks to call in so we can find everybody. Just listen to tha Soul Glo voicemail and leave a message. Your calls are all juiceanonymous...


 
Funny!! I'm an official juicer. I used to juice about two years ago and then just stopped after I had awful setbacks, BUT, I'm a full fledged juicer now. S Curl just adds the right amount of moisture to my hair. I'm so pleased with my hair and I just officially started my hair journey (AGAIN) Oct '09. Next year this time it's on and crackin. I'll be juicin' straight thru 'til then and after that.


----------



## My Friend

belldandy said:


> I didn't want to quote your pics ....but I am a new member and I just have to say, WOW notworthy *I think I might have to get on the juice...maybe I can juice my cornrows. *Were any growth aids used?
> 
> eta: this thread is freakin hilarious and I have been reading for a few weeks now


 

 Belldandy :welcome3:

:woohoo:


----------



## My Friend

belldandy said:


> I didn't want to quote your pics ....but I am a new member and I just have to say, WOW notworthy I think I might have to get on the juice...*maybe I can juice my cornrows*. Were any growth aids used?
> 
> eta: this thread is freakin hilarious and I have been reading for a few weeks now


 

I juice my cornrows  I have a sew in.


----------



## yodie

@Belldandy, go on and juice those cornrows. I juice mine everyday.


----------



## belldandy

LOL i gotta find the right juice! I'm looking for some now. I have to order mine, bc if I go into a store I will wind up spending like $100 in hair products lol


----------



## a_shoe_6307

THANKS EVERYONE FOR ALL THE COMMENTS!!!!

@Belldandy

Nope nothing at all.  I haven't even had time to take my vitamins the past 2 months because I'm finishing up with school.  It's all the juice!!!!  



belldandy said:


> I didn't want to quote your pics ....but I am a new member and I just have to say, WOW notworthy I think I might have to get on the juice...maybe I can juice my cornrows. Were any growth aids used?
> 
> eta: this thread is freakin hilarious and I have been reading for a few weeks now


----------



## belldandy

I am already using sulfur 8 braid spray to moisten my corn rows. i think glycerin is the 2nd or 3rd ingredient. I am thinking of purchasing care free curl gold.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> LOL i gotta find the right juice! I'm looking for some now. I have to order mine, *bc if I go into a store I will wind up spending like $100 in hair products *lol



I know right! We must be twins, cause I could do that anyday(but I dont),,buyin tryin and stockin up!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I juice my cornrows  *I have a sew in.*



When ya takin it out? I wanna see some picseyebrows2:eyebrows2


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> I know right! We must be twins, cause I could do that anyday(but I dont),,buyin tryin and stockin up!!!!


 
 Yep, people are starting to get concerned about my "habit"


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> I am already using sulfur 8 braid spray to moisten my corn rows. i think glycerin is the 2nd or 3rd ingredient. I am thinking of purchasing care free curl gold.



CFCG is awesome, hands down. Youve been sleepin hard on it..


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> When ya takin it out? I wanna see some picseyebrows2:eyebrows2


 

3 1/2 more weeks if I can make it.  I'm so ready for a length check.


----------



## My Friend

belldandy said:


> I am already using sulfur 8 braid spray to moisten my corn rows. i think glycerin is the 2nd or 3rd ingredient. I am thinking of purchasing *care free curl gold*.


 
Our Juice leader, Adora, went from SL to WL with CFCG  I see WL is your next goal. CFCG can make it happen


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Our Juice leader, Adora, went from SL to WL with CFCG  I see WL is your next goal. *CFCG can make it happen*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> 3 1/2 more weeks if I can make it.  I'm so ready for a length check.



MyFriend gonna be mid back length when she take out tha sew in yall, tha juice will make it happen.


----------



## Mahalialee4

Nice & Wavy said:


> ...I'm here and still juicin!
> 
> My roots are super thick...wassup with that?  I'm a natural, so I think what's happening is that my new growth is growing in thicker since I've been juicin and that is buggin me out



me too!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mahalialee4 said:


> me too!!!!!!



Tha juice makes the roots go wild...


----------



## NaturallyMo

Chelz, I'm gonna have to call the juice line and leave a testimonial.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> MyFriend gonna be *mid back length* when she take out tha sew in yall, tha juice will make it happen.


 

:woohoo:I hope you had a vision.


----------



## testimony777

Hey ladies!

You all are a very talkative bunch. I have been away for a while (thanks for calling the hot line on me Chelz) . I came back thinking I would catch up real quick; so much for that 

I am still going strong. My hair loves the juice. I use a homemade mix but I have been considering trying an activator off the shelf just for the convince factor. I will let you all know if I decide to switch. 

Well that is about it. I am heading off to try to catch up on this post .


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> CFCG is awesome, hands down. Youve been sleepin hard on it..


 
what do i get the instant activator or the hair/scalp spray?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> what do i get the instant activator or the hair/scalp spray?



No,not hair/scalp spray, uh uh Get the instant activator!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> :woohoo:I hope you had a vision.



MmmHmmm I sure did, did you ever see tha show called "Thats So Raven" with Raven Simone? Well except with me it'll be "That's so Chelzzzzz, Its tha future I can see,," 

Okay that was corny but forrealz I believe tha juice will get you there.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Chelz, I'm gonna have to call the juice line and leave a testimonial.



Aww yea girl you gotta hit up tha hotline and let us know whats good, praise tha juice, praise it,then praise it some mo', Yes Lawd.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

testimony777 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> *You all are a very talkative bunch.* I have been away for a while *(thanks for calling the hot line on me Chelz)* . I came back thinking I would catch up real quick; so much for that
> 
> I am still going strong. My hair loves the juice. I use a homemade mix but I have been considering trying an activator off the shelf just for the convince factor. I will let you all know if I decide to switch.
> 
> Well that is about it. I am heading off to try to catch up on this post .



Yes we talks a lot up in hurrrr. 

I'm sooooo glad you are back girl!!!  Its gonna take you forever and a day to catch up on all tha posts though...

So we can officially take you off tha Juicers Most Wanted list!!!



Firstborn2 said:


> _*The Juicers Most Wanted List* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> *01. AdoraAdora (Found)
> **02. Kbragg (Found)*
> __*03. JayJayCurlz (Found)
> *04. Kittymeowmeow
> *05. Janet' (Found)*
> *06. Blackmasterpiece (Found) *
> 07. MichelleObamaFan
> *08. Pittipat (Found)*
> *09.Testimony777 (Found)*
> *10. LadyRaider (Found)*
> 
> Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._
> 
> 
> The Juice Diva has been found Ms AdoraAdora is back yall, lol the juice hotline is dangerous, juicers coming out the woodwork


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> No,not hair/scalp spray, uh uh Get the instant activator!!


 
okay, thats what i thought,  just checking


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> MmmHmmm I sure did, did you ever see tha show called "Thats So Raven" with Raven Simone? Well except with me it'll be "*That's so Chelzzzzz, Its tha future I can see*,,"
> 
> Okay that was corny but forrealz I believe tha juice will get you there.


 


I can hear that song in my head with your name instead of Raven's. 

MBL by July 2010 or Jan 2011


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> Heyy Yodie, come on in. I know you didnt ask me but tha Juice is for moisture, retention, Everythanggggg!!!  Tha juice is tha truth. Amen.


 Let thechuuuuuuuuch say  yes lawd


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> okay, thats what i thought,  just checking



Yup, I really love the consistency of this stuff, when I rub it between my fingers I can feel some "slip". CFCG has some serious slippage goin on...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Let thechuuuuuuuuch say  yes lawd



Wuz PoppiN Afrikurl!! I was just wondering where you might be, good ta see ya...lemme give ya one of those chuuuuch hugs...lol 

I think I can hear baby afrikurl out there some where goin "Juice Juice Juice", in her cute lil voice, awwww. :blush3:

Do you have any update pics to share, Adora requested em from errbody


----------



## afrikurl

I just washed muy kinky twists today and DCed with Skala-the fruit one. I have not juiced yet because I like to juice on dry hair. It's dry now So I will juice with a cap all night. I hope DH doesn't mind.  I braided baby afrikurl's hair yesterday, I will be spraying with  the home made juice daily.

I need to make my comparison pic. I will take out one of my kinky twists and stretch it. I think I will do it at work tomorrow. 

The PJ in my wants to go to walgreens now.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I just washed muy kinky twists today and DCed with Skala-the fruit one. I have not juiced yet because I like to juice on dry hair. It's dry now So I will juice with a cap all night. I hope DH doesn't mind.  I braided baby afrikurl's hair yesterday, I will be spraying with  the home made juice daily.
> 
> I need to make my comparison pic. I will take out one of my kinky twists and stretch it. I think I will do it at work tomorrow.
> 
> The PJ in my wants to go to walgreens now.



Oh hows the fruit cocktail masque, I havent gotten around to trying it yet. I like to juice on dry hair too, for some reason juice on wet hair just dont cut it,

 DH over there given your cap tha side-eye :eye:

Cant wait to see the comparison pic, oooo take me with you, what you get from Walgreens cause I already know you went.


----------



## afrikurl

I decided to go get DH's camera phone and do it right now. I think I got about a half in to an inch. I can't tell but I do like the results because I did an aggressive trim right before I put the kinky twists in.(about 4 weeks ago)


----------



## NaturallyMo

That hotline is the biz . I just left my juicetimonial .


----------



## Sianna

Okay I've been MIA for a day or two, but no one, Chelz can say anything because I've come back with pictures!!

3-26-10






4-26-10





I don't think there's much of a difference though.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> That hotline is the biz . I just left my juicetimonial .



Girl he had whole 1 LITER size bottle of RightOn in his bag?? 

...Wooooo I. Cant. Breathe.


----------



## My Friend

afrikurl said:


> I decided to go get DH's camera phone and do it right now. I think I got about a half in to an inch. I can't tell but I do like the results because I did an aggressive trim right before I put the kinky twists in.(about 4 weeks ago)


 

Congratulations!! Your rentention looks like it's on point  

Afrikurl are you MBL+?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Okay I've been MIA for a day or two, but no one, *Chelz* can say anything because I've come back with pictures!!
> 
> 3-26-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-26-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's much of a difference though.



I see ya callin me out!  You know I always have somethin to say

I  your pics!!!!! By the way, I think there is a difference, its just the angle, next time stretch your hair for the comparison pics and you will see it.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Girl he had whole 1 LITER size bottle of RightOn in his bag??
> 
> ...Wooooo I. Cant. Breathe.


 

Chelz, share................


----------



## My Friend

Sianna said:


> Okay I've been MIA for a day or two, but no one, Chelz can say anything because I've come back with pictures!!
> 
> 3-26-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4-26-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's much of a difference though.


 

I think there is a difference  You are *growing* and *retaining. *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I decided to go get DH's camera phone and do it right now. I think I got about a half in to an inch. I can't tell but I do like the results because I did an aggressive trim right before I put the kinky twists in.(about 4 weeks ago)



Afrikurl that twist you stretching in tha front is on point!! Tha juice is tha bizness! Do you ever do a length check with a flat iron?

Gorgeous hair, Love it! Well by now baby afrikurl must be hip length


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Chelz, share................



NewlyNaturalAgain said a man she met owns a huge bottle of RightOn and he carries it with him.


----------



## NaturallyMo

Chelz said:


> Girl he had whole 1 LITER size bottle of RightOn in his bag??
> 
> ...Wooooo I. Cant. Breathe.



Girl yes, I kind of smiled to myself. Then I noticed how shiny his hair was, so I asked him about it.  He raved on and on. Says he's been using it for years. Got me wanting some Right on. I had to fight the urge to ask him to squirt me a little in a medicine cup so I could try it out.


----------



## My Friend

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Girl yes, I kind of smiled to myself. Then I noticed how shiny his hair was, so I asked him about it.  He raved on and on. Says he's been using it for years. Got me wanting some Right on. *I had to fight the urge to ask him to squirt me a little in a* *medicine cup so I could try it out*.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> I see ya callin me out!  You know I always have somethin to say
> 
> I  your pics!!!!! By the way, I think there is a difference, its just the angle, next time stretch your hair for the comparison pics and you will see it.



 No... I wouldn't have any reason to suspect that the ever hyper, juiced crazed, hot line starting, MIA wrangling Chelz would ever say anything about a temporarily displaced juicer! 

Glad you like the pics! :Blush2:

And yeah, I think I will fluff it out the next time.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Girl yes, I kind of smiled to myself. Then I noticed how shiny his hair was, so I asked him about it.  He raved on and on. Says he's been using it for years. *Got me wanting some Right on. I had to fight the urge to ask him to squirt me a little in a medicine cup so I could try it out.*





Wooooo I bout died laughin, then when somebody ask you whats in tha cup you just say "Oh its just liquid meds...", then when they walk away you quietly whisper "liquid Hair meds that is...:angeldevi". 

...His hair was right on.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> No... I wouldn't have any reason to suspect that the *ever hyper, juiced crazed, hot line starting, MIA wrangling Chelz* would ever say anything about a temporarily displaced juicer!
> 
> Glad you like the pics! :Blush2:
> 
> And yeah, I think I will fluff it out the next time.



Well thats Chelz for ya! You described me perfectly if I might say so myself, I should put that in my siggy! MIA wranglin, yeehawwwww get em Cow gurl!


----------



## fluffyforever

Another praise for tha juice here! I have been juicin' hard for 4 days now with my homemade mix. It was originally just water and glycerin, but after a few suggestions from you all, I also added aloe vera juice to cut down on the stickiness. 

So anyway, I usually spray my hair really good until damp, then twist it up for the night. In the morning, I just do a light spritz to refresh. When I took my twists down, they were so moisturized!!!! I was going to fluff my hair for a bun like I do every day, but my twist out was so FABULOUS, I just had to wear it down. The first time in years I have ever worn my loose hair down and out without fear of being too dry and tangling.

And I loss like no hair while creating my twist out style. Usually, I lose like a handful of hair everyday that I have to sweep off the floor before anyone walks into the bathroom. I thought that losing that much hair was normal for me. I've always lost that much everyday since I went natural 3 yrs ago. (I'm surprised I still have a head full of hair) 

But wow, if this retention keeps up, I might have to start breaking my strands on purpose cuz I don't know what I would do with thicker hair!!! Long live tha juice


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Hey juicers today is like christmas for me we finally got mail I got my Alter Ego finally so I will be using that which will help with the shedding. 
I just went and got a set of coffee to use but I guest I will be leaving that for back up. I also got my shower filter so I can cowash how much I want now I will not have to worry about the clorine anymore. I also got my Splitender to as I said it is christmas day for meeeeeeeeee
I am just one happy juicer today. 
I detangled on thursday and it was real easy and I know it was because of the juice I only detangle once a week now I am doing low maintenance because I did not like to see the breakage.
My hair is thickening nicely and no complains ladies because as I said I am only touching it once a week. 

Does any of you juicers have your juice on your desk next to your lotion and hand sanitizer?


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> Afrikurl that twist you stretching in tha front is on point!! Tha juice is tha bizness! Do you ever do a length check with a flat iron?
> 
> Gorgeous hair, Love it! Well by now baby afrikurl must be hip length


 
Chelz in general I only straighten my hair once or twice a year when I get the urge. The last time I straightened was in December. I don't have a good technique, so it doesn't get that straight. I hate poofy-straight. I want nappy or straight, not both. I used to use a lot of heat and it got salon straight but I don't care enough to do that any more. 

Baby afrikurl got a trim last week. The back of her hair had parts that were like an inch to an inch an a half longer than the rest from when she was a baby. You know how their hair thins in the back. I finally got tired of the tangles and let it go. It still stretches to her shoulder blades.  I'm hoping that by june we both see some real retention. No more scissors for either of us.


----------



## afrikurl

I didn't juice last night so I juiced extra this morning. .....
I think I overdid it. First off when I was driving I could still smell it. I hope the folks at work don't smell it too cause Long Aid has a distinct juicy smell.

Secondly, when I gave myself a glance over in the window of my car before heading to the office, my kinky twists was blingin.  

Yeah I think I'mma need DH to get me a camera for Mother's Day.  I hate the one I have and his phone is giving me grainy pics and I don't even know where to begin on my phone. Gotta have a clear update pic in time for our next juicetimony.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Well thats Chelz for ya! You described me perfectly if I might say so myself, I should put that in my siggy! MIA wranglin, yeehawwwww get em Cow gurl!



OMG!!! 

You actually put that on your siggy!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

fluffyforever said:


> Another praise for tha juice here! I have been juicin' hard for 4 days now with my homemade mix. It was originally just water and glycerin, but after a few suggestions from you all, I also added aloe vera juice to cut down on the stickiness.
> 
> So anyway, I usually spray my hair really good until damp, then twist it up for the night. In the morning, I just do a light spritz to refresh. When I took my twists down, they were so moisturized!!!! I was going to fluff my hair for a bun like I do every day, but my twist out was so FABULOUS, I just had to wear it down. The first time in years I have ever worn my loose hair down and out without fear of being too dry and tangling.
> 
> And I loss like no hair while creating my twist out style. Usually, I lose like a handful of hair everyday that I have to sweep off the floor before anyone walks into the bathroom. I thought that losing that much hair was normal for me. I've always lost that much everyday since I went natural 3 yrs ago. (I'm surprised I still have a head full of hair)
> 
> *But wow, if this retention keeps up, I might have to start breaking my strands on purpose *cuz I don't know what I would do with thicker hair!!! Long live tha juice



Ummmmm please dont do that,lol. For juice sake.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> You actually put that on your siggy!!



Lol I thought it was hilarious


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Hey juicers today is like christmas for me we finally got mail *I got my Alter Ego finally *so I will be using that which will help with the shedding.
> *I just went and got a set of coffee* to use but I guest I will be leaving that for back up. I also *got my shower filter* so I can cowash how much I want now I will not have to worry about the clorine anymore. I also *got my Splitender to* as I said it is christmas day for meeeeeeeeee
> I am just one happy juicer today.
> I detangled on thursday and it was real easy and I know it was because of the juice I only detangle once a week now I am doing low maintenance because I did not like to see the breakage.
> My hair is thickening nicely and no complains ladies because as I said I am only touching it once a week.
> 
> *Does any of you juicers have your juice on your desk next to your lotion and hand sanitizer?*



WoW I'd be runnin up and down the walls with all that good stuff you just got!!!!:woohoo2:

Alter Ego...

Set of cofee... 

Showerfilter....

Splitender... 

Oh and perfectly detangled hair....priceless,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok Juicers I'm a Day Late but here is *Most Wanted #2*. Keep your an eye out for missing juicers, you ladies did an excellent job in snitching  8 or the 10 were found, now that's team work:mob:

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 

01. Happily Me
02. Danigul18
03. KaramelDiva1978
04. DDTexlaxed
05. Luvn-Life
06. Danell
07. Bellalunie
08. Khaiya
09. Taina
10. Goddessmaker
***Still Missing*
~Kittymeowmeow
~MichelleObamaFan
*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....

*


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelzzzzz what's up girl, the new list is out,lol


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol I thought it was hilarious





I thought you might get a kick out of it!  

BTW, where's your pics?!:scratchchoke:


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Does any of you juicers have your juice on your desk next to your lotion and hand sanitizer?


 
I keep one  in my desk  HappilyMe sits herz next to the computer


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Chelz in general I only straighten my hair once or twice a year when I get the urge. The last time I straightened was in December. I don't have a good technique, so it doesn't get that straight. I hate poofy-straight. I want nappy or straight, not both. I used to use a lot of heat and it got salon straight but I don't care enough to do that any more.
> 
> Baby afrikurl got a trim last week. The back of her hair had parts that were like an inch to an inch an a half longer than the rest from when she was a baby. You know how their hair thins in the back. I finally got tired of the tangles and let it go. It still stretches to her shoulder blades.  I'm hoping that by june we both see some real retention. No more scissors for either of us.



Oh well yall will get some retention for sure, her hair will grow right back out like a weed... I think my hair was in braids with lil beads on the end once when I was like 3 in Jamaica and the braids hung to atleast APL, my hair was probably BSL


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelzzzzz what's up girl, the new list is out,lol



OMG hayyyyyyyyy Fbizzle!!!! I saw you thank a post so I was hoping to see you come on in and say hi, whats poppin girl that list is on fiyah, lemme get started on it, you know how I do!


----------



## Firstborn2

fluffyforever said:


> Another praise for tha juice here! I have been juicin' hard for 4 days now with my homemade mix. It was originally just water and glycerin, but after a few suggestions from you all, I also added aloe vera juice to cut down on the stickiness.
> 
> So anyway, I usually spray my hair really good until damp, then twist it up for the night. In the morning, I just do a light spritz to refresh. When I took my twists down, they were so moisturized!!!! I was going to fluff my hair for a bun like I do every day, but my twist out was so FABULOUS, I just had to wear it down. The first time in years I have ever worn my loose hair down and out without fear of being too dry and tangling.
> 
> And I loss like no hair while creating my twist out style. Usually, I lose like a handful of hair everyday that I have to sweep off the floor before anyone walks into the bathroom. I thought that losing that much hair was normal for me. I've always lost that much everyday since I went natural 3 yrs ago. (I'm surprised I still have a head full of hair)
> 
> But wow, if this retention keeps up, I might have to start breaking my strands on purpose cuz I don't know what I would do with thicker hair!!! Long live tha juice


 

:woohoo: another juicetimonial we love it!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I didn't juice last night so I juiced extra this morning. .....
> I think I overdid it. First off when I was driving I could still smell it. I hope the folks at work don't smell it too cause Long Aid has a distinct juicy smell.
> 
> Secondly, when I gave myself a glance over in the window of my car before heading to the office, my kinky twists was blingin.
> 
> Yeah I think I'mma need DH to get me a camera for Mother's Day.  I hate the one I have and his phone is giving me grainy pics and I don't even know where to begin on my phone. Gotta have a clear update pic in time for our next juicetimony.



I think the smell will dissapate as your hair dries, dont worry about it.
Your twists were blingin? That sound like the fantasia ic gel, it says on the jar that it has "Sparkle Lites"....

Hope you find a good camera


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> :woohoo: another juicetimonial we love it!!!



Girl did you see A_Shoe's hair??? It was bangin, retention is on point, I had to give her an award for that juice retention, forreal


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I thought you might get a kick out of it!
> 
> *BTW, where's your pics?!*:scratchchoke:



Ummmmmm... Dont be pokin me

I never got around to finishing my hair so ermm, I just sorta slapped it up there, I need to cowash again and I think Ill DC, again. Then Ill put some grapeseed oil and some leave-ins(SKALAAAAA) up there and some heat protectant serum and then I will blow dry it. And then I'll have the pics, sooo yeah that will be a while..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Thanks for the updated list, cause I was gonna ride that old list til tha wheels fell off,




Firstborn2 said:


> Ok Juicers I'm a Day Late but here is *Most Wanted #2*. Keep your an eye out for missing juicers, you ladies did an excellent job in snitching  8 of the 10 were found, now that's team work:mob:
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. Happily Me
> 02. Danigul18
> 03. KaramelDiva1978
> 04. DDTexlaxed
> 05. Luvn-Life
> 06. Danell
> 07. Bellalunie
> 08. Khaiya
> 09. Taina
> 10. Goddessmaker
> ***Still Missing*
> ~Kittymeowmeow
> ~MichelleObamaFan
> *Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
> 
> *


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Haaayyyy ladies


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl did you see A_Shoe's hair??? It was bangin, retention is on point, I had to give her an award for that juice retention, forreal


 
No I didn't, I'll check it out once I did home...


----------



## indarican

Ladies I regret to announce that I have forgot to Juice this weekend and this morning, But no worries, Im going to DC Tonight and will be juicing it up tonight.

Juice Fanatic


----------



## Firstborn2

I have 4 names I'm going to report to the hotline, I've seen them posting all over this board but not in here so yeah soon as I get a lunch break it's on.


----------



## Taina

lol soooryy i`ve been not posting over here i`m very focusd on weight loss now lol. But i`m still on track ... for real!!! Actually my Care Free is almost empty now and my wave noveau is half way there


----------



## indarican

Taina said:


> lol soooryy i`ve been not posting over here i`m very focusd on weight loss now lol. But i`m still on track ... for real!!!


 Keep it up girl!!


----------



## Firstborn2

indarican said:


> Ladies I regret to announce that I have forgot to Juice this weekend and this morning, But no worries, Im going to DC Tonight and will be juicing it up tonight.
> 
> Juice Fanatic


 
Noooooooooo da juice must be on top on ya head everyday!  You can't forget To Juice. Be good to the juice and the juice will be good to you.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I have 4 names I'm going to report to the hotline, *I've seen them posting all over this board but not in here so yeah soon as I get a lunch break it's on*.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Haaayyyy ladies



Haaaaaaayyyyy MiiSS KECiia!!! How you doin girl


----------



## Firstborn2

Taina said:


> lol soooryy i`ve been not posting over here i`m very focusd on weight loss now lol. But i`m still on track ... for real!!! Actually my Care Free is almost empty now and my wave noveau is half way there


 
:woohoo: Taina has been found thank you for checking in and good luck with the weight loss..Glad to see you are still juicing...Thanks for checking in...Sorry  we had to report you, nothing personal, it's just business

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 

01. Happily Me
02. Tallnomad
03. KaramelDiva1978
04. DDTexlaxed
05. Luvn-Life
06. Danell
07. Bellalunie
08. Khaiya
*09. Taina (Found)
*10. Goddessmaker
***Still Missing*
~Kittymeowmeow
~MichelleObamaFan
*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Taina said:


> lol soooryy i`ve been not posting over here i`m very focusd on weight loss now lol. But i`m still on track ... for real!!! Actually my Care Free is almost empty now and my wave noveau is half way there



Hey Taina you good, as long as you are juicin that is fine by us


----------



## JuiceMobsta

indarican said:


> Ladies I regret to announce that I have forgot to Juice this weekend and this morning, But no worries, Im going to DC Tonight and *will be juicing it up tonight.*
> 
> Juice Fanatic



....and the next night and the next night and the next night and the next morning...and the next night and the next night...


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok hold up!!! If you spot your name on *The Most Wanted List, *the only way your name comes off this list is if you give us an update? For juice or worse we need an update! So the person who hit me up, get in here and spill the beans


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok hold up!!! If you spot your name on *The Most Wanted List, *the only way your name comes off this list is if you give us an update? For juice or worse we need an update! So the person who hit me up, get in here and spill the beans



Girl I think *danigurl18* just posted a few days ago, so maybe we can add someone else off tha list, like uhhhhh *tallnomad*


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh did she, let me check, I thought I haven't seen her in a while brb.

ETA:: Chelz you are right, I'll replace her


----------



## Aspire

Been away for awhile and wondered what the heck the juice was.  Now I know.  I think I have a bottle of the gold somewhere.  I am going to try it and maybe hit the next challenge.


----------



## Firstborn2

Aspire said:


> Been away for awhile and wondered what the heck the juice was. Now I know. I think I have a bottle of the gold somewhere. I am going to try it and maybe hit the next challenge.


 
Naw naw you can hit this challenge we are open 24hrs to new participants


----------



## Firstborn2

*Welcome to tha JUICE ASPIRE!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Aspire said:


> Been away for awhile and wondered what the heck the juice was.  Now I know.  I think I have a bottle of the gold somewhere.  I am going to try it and maybe hit the next challenge.



Lol, Naw Naw you can get in on this challenge...FirstBorn said it best

 *Welcome to tha JUICE Aspire!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool::creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Naw naw you can hit this challenge we are open 24hrs to new participants



DANG FB you beat me to it!!!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz I'm doin good.. how about you hun?


----------



## Firstborn2

LOL I had to use your wallpaper cuz I'm tired of looking for smileys!!!lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL I had to use your wallpaper cuz I'm tired of looking for smileys!!!lol



Lol I know it is annoying, I went back and edited my post so it looks a lil different


----------



## Firstborn2

lol I like it, ok I will be back a lil later, I have work to do.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Fbizzle, i was gonna go over to DDTexlaxed page to let her know she is on tha list, and you had already done it, I was like


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> @Chelz I'm doin good.. how about you hun?



Oh im just bein lazy again, have you been juicinn?? :scratchch


----------



## Firstborn2

lol ohh you were doing it too, yea about 5 ppl on that list are the ones I see on a regular basis, that's why they made it to the list, I figured I'd warn them


----------



## Firstborn2

Bumping the new list one more time, if you see your name on it..Holla


*The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 

01. Happily Me
02. tallnomad
03. KaramelDiva1978
04. DDTexlaxed
05. Luvn-Life
06. Danell
07. Bellalunie
08. Khaiya
*09. Taina (Found)
*10. Goddessmaker
***Still Missing*
~Kittymeowmeow
~MichelleObamaFan
*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
*


----------



## Aspire

LOL - Thanks Ladies.  I am looking forward to this.  My hair REALLY needs moisture.  Please count me in.  I just got my annual trim so I will post my pic soon.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> lol ohh you were doing it too, yea about 5 ppl on that list are the ones I see on a regular basis, that's why they made it to the list, I figured I'd warn them



Yup I did it last time too, thats how we ended up finding the other 3-4 ppl from tha last list, I hunted them down, with the help of the hotline of course.


----------



## Firstborn2

I"m about to go to lunch and make a call to the hotline, I have some reporting to do,lol


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Chelz said:


> Oh im just bein lazy again, have you been juicinn?? :scratchch


 


..... huh?


----------



## Starronda

Wow, this Juice thing is the real deal. I feel like I'm on probation. Word on the street is someone said I was M.I.A . I'm happy to report that I'm still here ladies AND I'm getting some wonderful results juicin and cowashing everyday. From this day on, I will be a regular reporter on my juicing activities.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> ..... huh?



Oh noooo Miss Kecia, where is my belt??? :whipped: :sandm: 

Get tha juice out,, good, now dust it off and spray it!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Starronda said:


> Wow, this Juice thing is the real deal. I feel like I'm on probation. Word on the street is someone said I was M.I.A . I'm happy to report that I'm still here ladies AND I'm getting some wonderful results juicin and cowashing everyday. From this day on, I will be a regular reporter on my juicing activities.



It was I, Chelz reported you as MIA, glad to have you back!!! 
If you dissapear again you will be put in juice jail...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Okay so the list for the completed/issued juice warnings goes as follows...let me get out my pen and paper...

*HappilyMe*...CHECK!
*Tallnomad*....CHECK!
*KaramelDiva1978*...CHECK!
*DDTexlaxed*...CHECK!
*Danell*...CHECK! (*Dont be like tha gnome on ya avatar, ya need ta get into hereeeeee.*)
*BellaLunie*...CHECK!
*Khaiya*...CHECK!
*GoddessMaker*...CHECK!

And 50 other random missing juicers...*CHECK! CHECK! CHECK! CHECK! CHECK!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Yall *WILL* juice, oke:oke:


----------



## krikit96

*SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME!!!!
*
I bought some CFCG today but I bought the hair and scalp spray... I guess 
I was supposed to get the *ACTIVATOR *instead? I only read the 1st 12 pages, but there are 248 pages here, Should I take this stuff back? I don't wanna have the bad experiences of others, I would rather start with the right product... Anybody willing to help a sista out?
Also... My name ain't on the list?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

krikit96 said:


> *SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME!!!!
> *
> I bought some CFCG today but I bought the hair and scalp spray... I guess
> I was supposed to get the *ACTIVATOR *instead? I only read the 1st 12 pages, but there are 248 pages here, Should I take this stuff back? I don't wanna have the bad experiences of others, I would rather start with the right product... Anybody willing to help a sista out?
> Also... My name ain't on the list?



Girl Adora couldnt fit everybody to that list cause it wasnt enough space left on the post but you are still on it though

Yes you should get the Instant activator, not that hair/scalp spray...





http://www.walgreens.com/store/cata...=G&ec=frgl_&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=sku2329630


----------



## Khaiya

OMG! The juice squad came after me!! I feel like a felon!! LOL

Anyway ladies i'm still juicing and its going great! I've just been super busy so i dont check in like i know i should but i'm being faithful i promise! I'll try and come around more often. Thanks *Chelz*!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> OMG! The juice squad came after me!! I feel like a felon!! LOL
> 
> Anyway ladies i'm still juicing and its going great! I've just been super busy so i dont check in like i know i should but i'm being faithful i promise! I'll try and come around more often. Thanks *Chelz*!



Lol!!!

We found you Khaiya, and its ok if you are real busy, we understand, but you do understand that we just want the juice to be on your head,
You are now officially taken off tha Juicers Most wanted List , thanks for checkin in and tellin us whats good.





Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. Happily Me
> 02. tallnomad
> 03. KaramelDiva1978
> 04. DDTexlaxed
> 05. Luvn-Life
> 06. Danell
> 07. Bellalunie
> *08. Khaiya (Found)*
> *09. Taina (Found)
> *10. Goddessmaker
> ***Still Missing*
> ~Kittymeowmeow
> ~MichelleObamaFan
> *Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
> *


----------



## F8THINHIM

I'm still juicing!!!  I took the weave out this weekend and after washing, deep conditioning and steam treatment, I juiced my entire head!  My hair feels good. I put a plastic cap on at night (just like when I had my Jherri Curl back in the day) and I wake up with a wet, moist head!   I don't need to spritz again, so I braid it and put it under a half wig and go. 
I was using the S curl, but I brought some glycerine and made a mix with that and some EOs, water and aloe vera juice.  I am relaxed and stretching, so my hair looks like I do have a Jherri Curl by the time I take off my cap in the morning.  I will weave it back up in two weeks and complete the Weave it Up Challenge next month. I will definitely continue juicing!!!


----------



## belldandy

I'm waiting for my juice to come. In the meantime, sulfur 8 braid spray is gonna have to do 






ingredients: Water, Glycerin , Triethanolamine , PEG-12 Dimethicone , Hydrolyzed Collagen , Disodium EDTA , Quaternium 15, Fragrance.

Active ingredient: salicyclic acid


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Ummmmmm... Dont be pokin me
> 
> I never got around to finishing my hair so ermm, I just sorta slapped it up there, I need to cowash again and I think Ill DC, again. Then Ill put some grapeseed oil and some leave-ins(SKALAAAAA) up there and some heat protectant serum and then I will blow dry it. And then I'll have the pics, sooo yeah that will be a while..




Excuses, excuses *tsk, tsk, tsk*

Well, you betta gets some pictures on here a soon as you can!

Oh, and I see you and Firstborn are on the hunt for missing juicers again! 



Round em' on up ladies!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I did not fall off the wagon!  I can't believe ya'll put me on blast!   I've been so focused on trying to get my twists to look presentable, that I haven't posted. I have been using long aid activator with my afroveda products. I'm so close!  Firstborn, you're very naughty!  I was like, what did I do? BTW, my hair is getting longer! It is easier to grip my hair to twist now. I just have to get my twists a little tighter.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Excuses, excuses *tsk, tsk, tsk*
> 
> Well, you betta gets some pictures on here a soon as you can!
> 
> Oh, and I see you and Firstborn are on the hunt for missing juicers again!
> 
> 
> 
> Round em' on up ladies!!


You cant rush Chelz,...

Yes we hunted down the 10 that are Most Wanted and I rounded up a bunch from Adoras first post,, they think we forgot about em but I can still see where they thanked her initial post, I'm callin tha hotline on all tha missin juicers,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DDTexlaxed said:


> I did not fall off the wagon!  I can't believe ya'll put me on blast!   I've been so focused on trying to get my twists to look presentable, that I haven't posted. I have been using long aid activator with my afroveda products. I'm so close! *Firstborn, you're very naughty!*  I was like, what did I do? BTW, my hair is getting longer! It is easier to grip my hair to twist now. I just have to get my twists a little tighter.



 Roll out tha red carpet yall, Its DDTexlaxed...dun Dun DUN!!

@ *I did not fall off the wagon*, (Well I'd hope not! Dont want you gettin hurt!!) Be good to tha juice and it will be good to you, yes lawd, Amen. Can I get a Halleluyerrr.

And if it wasnt FirstBorn it was gonna be me! Watch out now! 

DD you are officially off the Most Wanted list, thanks for stoppin by and tellin us wuz poppin with your twists.




Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. Happily Me
> 02. tallnomad
> 03. KaramelDiva1978
> *04. DDTexlaxed (Found)*
> 05. Luvn-Life
> 06. Danell
> 07. Bellalunie
> *08. Khaiya (Found)*
> *09. Taina (Found)
> *10. Goddessmaker
> ***Still Missing*
> ~Kittymeowmeow
> ~MichelleObamaFan
> *Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
> *


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Girl when you said Sunday is your day to *relax* I had to do tha double take, I was bout to say now I know OhSoO aint about to relax those big bodacious curls/coils
> 
> And Ill try and post pics of my hair blow dryed whenever I get around to it, and then when I feel like it I will try tha braided headband/bantu knot out with tha juice, I'm just ssoooooooooo LAZY  I was gonna do a headband with my own hair kinda like fgrogan on youtube,just cornrow a section/strip of hair from one side to the other, then put bantu knots in tha back over night, and just smooth down the hair in tha front with a lil gel so it'll be sorta wavy. If it works out I'll make it my staple hair style for tha summer.



Girl, Please . I am not going back to scalp sores and broken hair all over the bathroom sink and floor. Going natural was the best thing I could have done for my hair. If I even hint at putting any chemicals in my hair, y'all better hold an intervention. lol. I finishe dmy kinky twist after about six hours last night. They don't look great but they will do until my birthday at the end of this month.



a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just some inspiration for what the juice can do for you   ...
> 
> March 2010 (The day before I started the Juice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2010 (After almost 2 months of the juice)



YOU MADE MY JAW DROP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Simply beautiful


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> You cant rush Chelz,...
> 
> Yes we hunted down the 10 that are Most Wanted and I rounded up a bunch from Adoras first post,, they think we forgot about em but I can still see where they thanked her initial post, I'm callin tha hotline on all tha missin juicers,



 I'll try to be patient... I guess.

This Sianna loves pics!!! 

I saw that y'all found a couple and that a few that weren't on the list came forward too! Y'all are not playin' about this juicing business! CFCG need to write y'all some checks! 

I betta make sure I don't fall off the wagon!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

Dang, Ya'll not playin'!      Glad I'm off the hit list.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

I was gonna try to hang with y'all this afternoon, but I am tired and I need a nap. Check you Ladies out later!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Girl, Please . I am not going back to scalp sores and broken hair all over the bathroom sink and floor. Going natural was the best thing I could have done for my hair. If I even hint at putting any chemicals in my hair, y'all better hold an intervention. lol. I finishe dmy kinky twist after about six hours last night. They don't look great but they will do until my birthday at the end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> YOU MADE MY JAW DROP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Simply beautiful



Yes lawd, she won tha "Juice Inspiration of tha Month", retention is tha bomb like tick tick.

OhsoO now you know you not gettin away without showin us pics of tha "do". I dont care if it looks like ... 

Nelly "Grillz"-
*Chelz:* Smile for us OhsoO
*OhsoO:* Aye watcha lookin at??
*Chelz:* We wanna see ya twists...
*OhsoO:* Yall wanna see my what??!
*Chelz:* Ya Ya twists, ya ya ya Twists..

Ok that was a throwback...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I'll try to be patient... I guess.
> 
> This Sianna loves pics!!!
> 
> I saw that y'all found a couple and that a few that weren't on the list came forward too! *Y'all are not playin' about this juicing business! CFCG need to write y'all some checks!*
> 
> *I betta make sure I don't fall off the wagon! *



Sianna of course we was roundin up EVERBODY. Now, we wait. 

 I wish tha juice companies would write us some checks...I'd be laid back sippin on some lemonade...sip, sip, sippin on some juicy....sip sip sip sippin on some juicyyyy...bet yall dont remember that throwback eitha...

Yeah dont fall of tha wagon, we dont want ya to get hurt now...cant have that.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Yes lawd, she won tha "Juice Inspiration of tha Month", retention is tha bomb like tick tick.
> 
> OhsoO now you know you not gettin away without showin us pics of tha "do". I dont care if it looks like ...
> 
> Nelly "Grillz"-
> *Chelz:* Smile for us OhsoO
> *OhsoO:* Aye watcha lookin at??
> *Chelz:* We wanna see ya twists...
> *OhsoO:* Yall wanna see my what??!
> *Chelz:* Ya Ya twists, ya ya ya Twists..
> 
> Ok that was a throwback...



Chelz you are so silly. All my hair friends are awesome.
Anyway, here is a picture. I made them huge cause I only had one pack of hair. This is my second time installing them myself. I can't wear them down, so I'll be rocking a high bun all month.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Chelz you are so silly. All my hair friends are awesome.
> Anyway, here is a picture. I made them huge cause I only had one pack of hair. This is my second time installing them myself. I can't wear them down, so I'll be rocking a high bun all month.



They look great OhsoO!!!  Why cant you wear them down...


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> They look great OhsoO!!!  Why cant you wear them down...




I feel like they are too big for that. Also I noticed that even when I go to the african girls, I just dont like the way I look with kinky twists worn hanging down. Just not a good look on me. It's looks great on other women though. Also I didnt curl the hair at the ends so when its down it looks like freeform locs or something.


----------



## nappytherapy

Hey ya'll still juicing, I had great growth but I had to trim my ends so I am back to APL. I will post pics later tonight. 
Take me off the MIA list . Thanks for checking in with me though, that really motivated me to keep going.


----------



## Firstborn2

Starronda said:


> Wow, this Juice thing is the real deal. I feel like I'm on probation. Word on the street is someone said I was M.I.A . I'm happy to report that I'm still here ladies AND I'm getting some wonderful results juicin and cowashing everyday. From this day on, I will be a regular reporter on my juicing activities.


 
Sorry we had to send the Juice Squad after you But it is our duty to make sure every juicer is  living by the Juicers Code, so plz don't run from The Juice, we will get ya:mob:


----------



## Firstborn2

nappytherapy said:


> Hey ya'll still juicing, I had great growth but I had to trim my ends so I am back to APL. I will post pics later tonight.
> Take me off the MIA list . Thanks for checking in with me though, that really motivated me to keep going.


 
You are off the Milk Carton List for now, but there's alway next week. We'll keep our good :eye: on you. Thanks for checking in...


----------



## Firstborn2

Ohhhhhsooooooo what's good mommy, I hate to do it but mom's is going on Most Wanted #3 next week if she don't check in


----------



## Firstborn2

F8THINHIM said:


> I'm still juicing!!! I took the weave out this weekend and after washing, deep conditioning and steam treatment, I juiced my entire head!  My hair feels good. I put a plastic cap on at night (just like when I had my Jherri Curl back in the day) and I wake up with a wet, moist head!  I don't need to spritz again, so I braid it and put it under a half wig and go.
> I was using the S curl, but I brought some glycerine and made a mix with that and some EOs, water and aloe vera juice. I am relaxed and stretching, so my hair looks like I do have a Jherri Curl by the time I take off my cap in the morning.  I will weave it back up in two weeks and complete the Weave it Up Challenge next month. I will definitely continue juicing!!!


 

Glad you checked in cuz on Juicers Honor you was next


----------



## belldandy

Firstborn2 said:


> Glad you checked in cuz *on Juicers Honor* you was next


----------



## Firstborn2

krikit96 said:


> *SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME!!!!*
> 
> I bought some CFCG today but I bought the hair and scalp spray... I guess
> I was supposed to get the *ACTIVATOR *instead? I only read the 1st 12 pages, but there are 248 pages here, Should I take this stuff back? I don't wanna have the bad experiences of others, I would rather start with the right product... Anybody willing to help a sista out?
> Also... My name ain't on the list?


 

Yes you should take it back and get the activator. Don't worry we are going to add everybodys name to the challenged that joined it's just going to take aminute to collect all the names... The Juice is Deep


----------



## Firstborn2

DDTexlaxed said:


> Dang, Ya'll not playin'! Glad I'm off the hit list.


 
D, stop tryna hide and you won't end up there again. Thanx for checking in Ma you know we lub you:blowkiss: BTW...Congrats on the growth


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> I was gonna try to hang with y'all this afternoon, but I am tired and I need a nap. Check you Ladies out later!


 

Nite Ohsooo, Juice and dreams, juice and dreams


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

when is update time???  i heard its update time but i'm not flat ironing til the end of the month.  that cool?


----------



## Mahalialee4

Adora. I am still in the challenge. But this is a long long line and I feel lost in the shuffle to be able to 'do an evaluation FOR MYSELF' the long term results, especially for someone like me who has very baby fine strands, and a tendency to dryness. There have been times in the past, when something started out great for my hair and then turned on me.

My concern is that caught up in all the exhuberance, the 'products', the 'methods' are at an all time hype. RESULTS ARE BURIED FEW AND FAR BETWEEN. However, speaking only for myself, I need to hear more about the results on different types of hair, and specifically, 3bc babyfine dense all natural. That way, my needs are getting met as well because my hair is very finicky.

I started a thread asking to hear some RESULTS from using the juices. This was in no way meant to be a detraction or distraction from your thread which is A CHALLENGE THREAD. I AM NOT SURE WHEN YOUR CHALLENGE WILL END AND THE RESULTS ARE TALLIED. I just need more affirmation and confirmation that I have nothing to fear from prolonged use of glycerine products.

I remain part of the challenge but I would really like to know if anyone is having any serious concerns with dryness, mushyness, shedding, breakage now that they are using the glycerine products full time.  If you can accommodate my concerns by posting a results thread at this time, then mine can be closed.  I do not want to suffer any personal setbacks because I just went along and felt I could not question the outcomes, and then be crying the blues down the road blaming the product or the challenge. My hair is MY RESPONSIBILITY, right? I am not trying to make anyone else responsible for what happens to my hair.  I just need some extra FEEDBACK! 

There is a W.I. saying: ''a leaf a drop a wata no rot ova nite!"
In other words, you may not know at first that something is affected negatively until the damage is done!

Help a sistah out!


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> when is update time??? i heard its update time but i'm not flat ironing til the end of the month. that cool?


 
Updates are now, but it's not written in stone, as pix are not mandatory for this challenge. Post them when you are ready, they are always welcomed


----------



## Firstborn2

Shoe_6307 girl I don't quotes pix but your hair is absolutely stunning. Congratz!!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Ohhhhhsooooooo what's good mommy, I hate to do it but mom's is going on Most Wanted #3 next week if she don't check in



Get her FBizzle!!!!!!! Put her on the list. You know she just chopped her hair off.


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Get her FBizzle!!!!!!! Put her on the list. You know she just chopped her hair off.


 
What Why did she do that? She has beautiful hair


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> What Why did she do that? She has beautiful hair




Here is a thread she created about it with pictures.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465732


----------



## Firstborn2

I love the cut and the curls, she is very brave, I couldn't have done it. She's at the perfect length for juicing. OhSo deliver the message to Moms and tell her she have until the end of the week to check in or Sunday I'm putting her in the #1 Most Wanted Spot. We need to know if the juice has been good to her!


----------



## PrincessLinzz

I knooow its been a while but I wanted to check in. I'm conditioning my hair now and about to mousse and juice.


----------



## Firstborn2

PL thanks for checking-in I love your hair You were making me nervous I don't like sending the Juice Squad :mob: out looking for my Hair Idols...Keep loving the juice and it will love you back


----------



## Firstborn2

The *New Juicers Most Wanted List is out. *You know the drill, if you spot'em turn'em in. The juice hotline is open and waiting for your calls. Also if you have a juice confession, the juice hotline is there for you...If you are juicing in secrecy and scared of getting caught, call the juice hotline... If you have a juice mishap and don't know where to turn you are not alone, call the Juice Hotline we are here to help, you don't have to go it  alone, pick up the phone and call 1-618-303-9084 24hrs 7days aweek.


----------



## CocoGlow

Still juicing my *ends *daily w/ my homemade mix *(50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin)* .. so far so good


----------



## Firstborn2

If you see your name or know someone on this list, it's time to come out of hiding

Originally Posted by *Firstborn2* 

 
_
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 

01. Happily Me
02. tallnomad
03. KaramelDiva1978
*04. DDTexlaxed (Found)
*05. Luvn-Life
06. Danell
07. Bellalunie
*08. Khaiya (Found)*
*09. Taina (Found)
*10. Goddessmaker
***Still Missing*
~Kittymeowmeow
~MichelleObamaFan
*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
*_


----------



## Sianna

Every time I see this Juicer's missing person report, I just laugh! It is too hilarious!! 

*No reward!*


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> I love the cut and the curls, she is very brave, I couldn't have done it. She's at the perfect length for juicing. OhSo deliver the message to Moms and tell her she have until the end of the week to check in or Sunday I'm putting her in the #1 Most Wanted Spot. We need to know if the juice has been good to her!




I will let her know tomorrow. I like the cut too. I am used to her growing long hair and then just cutting it off. She doesn't care. She was waist length last summer and then cut it to bra strap, and now she's down to a twa and gonna go shorter as soon as she finds a barber. If/when I get to bra strap I will not be cutting. But, I understand her reasoning


----------



## choctaw

Please remember to take your ball caps off if you're juicing hard. This gentleman was rushed to the Juice ER. Updates at 11!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

choctaw said:


> Please remember to take your ball caps off if you're juicing hard. This gentleman was rushed to the Juice ER. Updates at 11!




WOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWW (in my best Flavor Flav voice)


----------



## belldandy

choctaw said:


> Please remember to take your ball caps off if you're juicing hard. This gentleman was rushed to the Juice ER. Updates at 11!


 

LOL wtf! That is too funny


----------



## belldandy

He damn near juiced himself to death :/


----------



## merilusmims

Welll Chelz commented me cause i dont want to be put on the juicers most wanted list I am still juiceing with curl free gold my bottles almost done and i dont know when im gonna be able to get to the store so wat else can i use to juice at home


----------



## Firstborn2

merilusmims said:


> Welll Chelz commented me cause i dont want to be put on the juicers most wanted list I am still juiceing with curl free gold my bottles almost done and i dont know when im gonna be able to get to the store so wat else can i use to juice at home


 
Somebody reported you But we are glad you are still juicing, thanks for the update.


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Please remember to take your ball caps off if you're juicing hard. This gentleman was rushed to the Juice ER. Updates at 11!


 
Is this forealz?  Why would somebody do that? How did he get the bill to stay


----------



## Starronda

I've been getting good results with Wave Nouveau. Love the fact that it doesnt really smell like anything! In the morning, after I've been working out, I'll cowash, then apply Wave Nouveau, put in a low bun, stocking cap, then wig. This has been working great. Its helping me get to BSL after being stuck a little past APL forever!!!!


----------



## maxineshaw

Still juicing with diluted s-curl twice a day. 


Here's a $0.65 off coupon for Care Free Curl Gold from Family Dollar (valid until 5/30/10).  Don't know if it's already been mentioned, but I don't get paid to catch up on all these juicetimonies...Shoot, need time and a half for that.

I also saw a coupon for s-curl in the store, but I don't see it posted on their website.  It might've been about $0.35 off or something. 



My hair has been real soft, but also kind of dry/rubbery feeling, but that's to be expected when I use glycerin products.  I also don't like how there's zero definition in my hair.  Of course I'm just now realizing that because I never styled it before.  I might switch to Care Free Curl when I run out.  I don't know.  Time will tell.  I still have this Oyin Handmade coupon for when they shipped my order late.  Will be decided when I run out of this 32 oz. bottle.  No longer doubling up on products.  I'm trying to get my money's worth.  

Tis all ladies.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> *Get her FBizzle!!!!!!! *Put her on the list. You know she just chopped her hair off.



She called you FBizzle..., see I aint tha only one...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> Still juicing with diluted s-curl twice a day.
> 
> 
> Here's a $0.65 off coupon for Care Free Curl Gold from Family Dollar (valid until 5/30/10).  Don't know if it's already been mentioned, *but I don't get paid to catch up on all these juicetimonies...*Shoot, need time and a half for that.
> 
> I also saw a coupon for s-curl in the store, but I don't see it posted on their website.  It might've been about $0.35 off or something.
> 
> 
> 
> My hair has been real soft, but also kind of dry/rubbery feeling, but that's to be expected when I use glycerin products.  I also don't like how there's zero definition in my hair.  Of course I'm just now realizing that because I never styled it before.  I might switch to Care Free Curl when I run out.  I don't know.  Time will tell.  I still have this Oyin Handmade coupon for when they shipped my order late.  Will be decided when I run out of this 32 oz. bottle.  No longer doubling up on products.  I'm trying to get my money's worth.
> 
> Tis all ladies.



Thanks Mondo! You know I needs that coupon cause my CFCG is kinda low, now if I can just find the Family Dollar, all I see is tha Dolla Store, Dolla Tree,

P.S. Nope you were tha first to mention tha coupon...Mondo to tha rescue!!! :hero:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Starronda said:


> I've been getting good results with Wave Nouveau. Love the fact that it doesnt really smell like anything! In the morning, after I've been working out, I'll cowash, then apply Wave Nouveau, put in a low bun, stocking cap, then wig. This has been working great. Its helping me get to BSL after being stuck a little past APL forever!!!!



Hey Starronda girl you are on a roll, two whole posts in one day!  You go girl!!! Thanks for tha juicetimonial, keep em coming


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> Still juicing with diluted s-curl twice a day.
> 
> 
> Here's a $0.65 off coupon for Care Free Curl Gold from Family Dollar (valid until 5/30/10). Don't know if it's already been mentioned, but I don't get paid to catch up on all these juicetimonies...Shoot, need time and a half for that.
> 
> I also saw a coupon for s-curl in the store, but I don't see it posted on their website. It might've been about $0.35 off or something.
> 
> 
> 
> My hair has been real soft, but also kind of dry/rubbery feeling, but that's to be expected when I use glycerin products. I also don't like how there's zero definition in my hair. Of course I'm just now realizing that because I never styled it before. I might switch to Care Free Curl when I run out. I don't know. Time will tell. I still have this Oyin Handmade coupon for when they shipped my order late. Will be decided when I run out of this 32 oz. bottle. No longer doubling up on products. I'm trying to get my money's worth.
> 
> Tis all ladies.


 

Dang MD, to bad my hair hates CFCG, if you run across a S-curl holla...


----------



## knt1229

Hello Fellow Juicers 

I'm still juicing and I think my hair has grown since I started juicing back in April. My hair is soft, moist, and manageable. I was skeptical at first about the juice but I'm a believer now.

 Team Juice!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

merilusmims said:


> Welll Chelz commented me cause i dont want to be put on the juicers most wanted list I am still juiceing with curl free gold my bottles almost done and i dont know when im gonna be able to get to the store so wat else can i use to juice at home




Thanks for checkin in MerilusMims!!  I  me some CFCG,  Well what other products do you have? You could try some juicy gel like long aid, fantasia ic, scurl, blue magic, etc.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

knt1229 said:


> Hello Fellow Juicers
> 
> I'm still juicing and I think my hair has grown since I started juicing back in April. My hair is soft, moist, and manageable. I was skeptical at first about the juice but I'm a believer now.
> 
> Team Juice!!



Heyyyyyyy Knt1229 I like that Cockatail in your avatar 

Thanks soooo much for tha juicetimonial, yes you must be a believer, say yes to juice.


----------



## belldandy

MondoDismo said:


> Still juicing with diluted s-curl twice a day.
> 
> 
> Here's a $0.65 off coupon for Care Free Curl Gold from Family Dollar (valid until 5/30/10). Don't know if it's already been mentioned, but I don't get paid to catch up on all these juicetimonies...Shoot, need time and a half for that.
> 
> I also saw a coupon for s-curl in the store, but I don't see it posted on their website. It might've been about $0.35 off or something.
> 
> 
> 
> My hair has been real soft, but also kind of dry/rubbery feeling, but that's to be expected when I use glycerin products. I also don't like how there's zero definition in my hair. Of course I'm just now realizing that because I never styled it before. I might switch to Care Free Curl when I run out. I don't know. Time will tell. I still have this Oyin Handmade coupon for when they shipped my order late. Will be decided when I run out of this 32 oz. bottle. No longer doubling up on products. I'm trying to get my money's worth.
> 
> Tis all ladies.


 
thanks so much for this. i have a feeling im gonna need to refill my juice by the end of may


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> thanks so much for this. i have a feeling im gonna need to refill my juice by the end of may



I think tha CFCG starts feelin empty like right after I use it, whats up with that, must be my inner pj trying to trick me into buying more...


----------



## Lynnerie

Hello fellow juicers. I was MIA  but Chelz grabbed the  so I'm back and still juicing. I'm using up my s-curl and once thats finished I'll go back to the Care free curl gold.  I've been wearing my hair in wash n go's because I really can't get a bun yet- unless my hair is straight.  But I did blow out my hair today and I'll be bunning for the week.


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> I think tha CFCG starts feelin empty like right after I use it, whats up with that, must be my inner pj trying to trick me into buying more...


 
b'cuz we're juicing like crazy!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Originally Posted by *Firstborn2* 

 
_
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 

01. Happily Me
02. tallnomad
03. KaramelDiva1978
*04. DDTexlaxed (Found)
*05. Luvn-Life
*06. Danell (Found)
*07. Bellalunie
*08. Khaiya (Found)*
*09. Taina (Found)
*10. Goddessmaker
***Still Missing*
~Kittymeowmeow
~MichelleObamaFan
*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
*_


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Danell said:


> Hello fellow juicers. I was MIA  but Chelz grabbed the  so I'm back and still juicing. I'm using up my s-curl and once thats finished I'll go back to the Care free curl gold.  I've been wearing my hair in wash n go's because I really can't get a bun yet- unless my hair is straight.  But I did blow out my hair today and I'll be bunning for the week.



Thanks for checkin in Danell!!! We are happy to have you back!! You have been officially taken off tha Most Wanted list..




Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. Happily Me
> 02. tallnomad
> 03. KaramelDiva1978
> *04. DDTexlaxed (Found)
> *05. Luvn-Life
> *06. Danell (Found)*
> 07. Bellalunie
> *08. Khaiya (Found)*
> *09. Taina (Found)
> *10. Goddessmaker
> ***Still Missing*
> ~Kittymeowmeow
> ~MichelleObamaFan
> *Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
> *[/I]





Chelz said:


> Okay so the list for the completed/issued juice warnings goes as follows...let me get out my pen and paper...
> 
> *HappilyMe*...CHECK!
> *Tallnomad*....CHECK!
> *KaramelDiva1978*...CHECK!
> *DDTexlaxed*...CHECK!
> *Danell*...CHECK! (*Dont be like tha gnome on ya avatar, ya need ta get into hereeeeee.*)
> *BellaLunie*...CHECK!
> *Khaiya*...CHECK!
> *GoddessMaker*...CHECK!
> 
> And 50 other random missing juicers...*CHECK! CHECK! CHECK! CHECK! CHECK!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> Yall *WILL* juice, oke:oke:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> b'cuz we're juicing like crazy!!!



lol but them I hold the bottle up to the light and its still like half full,


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm so tired!!! I need to cowash and juice...sigh...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i'll be juicin in the morning...  i dont like juicin at nite.  i like dry hair when i lay down...  especially since i dont cover my hair when i go nite nite *gasp* lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> its the first!!!!!!!!!!!!! progress picturessss pleaseee
> 
> 
> ill post mine later



Just thought I'd bump that one back up...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm so tired!!! I need to cowash and juice...sigh...



Awww cheer up FBizzle,  drink some coffee and youll be wide awake! ...:woohoo2:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'll be juicin in the morning...  i dont like juicin at nite.  i like dry hair when i lay down...  especially since i dont cover my hair when i go nite nite *gasp* lol



Mz MoMo that would be one juicy pillow case...


----------



## Firstborn2

OMG Chelz my husband came home with more Skala, I'm like so happy, what I can't figure out, is how is finding it and I can't find one single bottle, I took a pic of all my skala I may post in the Skala forum.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> OMG Chelz my husband came home with more Skala, I'm like so happy, what I can't figure out, is how is finding it and I can't find one single bottle, I took a pic of all my skala I may post in the Skala forum.



Ooooooooo! What did he find this time?? Long Aid is gonna be mad when he sees all that Skala!


----------



## Firstborn2

still the same stuff ceramides g3 and Jablahblahblah, I can't think of the name or correct spelling off hand my stash had gotten extremely low, I shared a lot of my Skala with a few others who couldn't find it since 2 of my favorite LHCF sistas reached out to me in my time of need . But I'm back on point, I still want to try aloe, I don't think I'll ever find that and the Ceramides masque...


----------



## yodie

Ladies that have used CFCG and Scurl, what are the main differences between the two? Which would you choose if you could only buy one? 
I've only used Scurl. I like it and it does a great job at moisturizing my hair, but it can be a little heavy.


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm so tired!!! I need to cowash and juice...sigh...



Firstborn2 ... what did you use for cowash today? I just finished cowash with Skala ceramides and juiced with cfcg. The ceramides conditioner left my hair very soft, no tangles.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ooooooooo! What did he find this time?? Long Aid is gonna be mad when he sees all that Skala!


 
girl since the winds died down a lil I haven't been using the Long Aid, strictly S-Curl, I said ssssss-cur- earllllllllll


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Firstborn2 ... what did you use for cowash today? I just finished cowash with Skala ceramides and juiced with cfcg. The ceramides conditioner left my hair very soft, no tangles.


 
Hi Choc I use the  Jablahblahblah condish, I'm to lazy to go read the bottle but you know which one I'm speaking of I think I love it more then the BS. And I love the smell. How many bottles do you have in your stash Choc...


----------



## Firstborn2

yodie said:


> Ladies that have used CFCG and Scurl, what are the main differences between the two? Which would you choose if you could only buy one?
> I've only used Scurl. I like it and it does a great job at moisturizing my hair, but it can be a little heavy.


 
I think it's a personal choice. Use which ever one agrees with your hair, my hair liked the CFCG in the beginning but after awhile it started to rebel, my hair loves s-curl and long aid gel, and I'm sticking with that.  experiment and see which one your hair likes.


----------



## teysmith

oh okay here yall go... I walked into the wrong juice thread a minute ago.


----------



## Taina

Juicing right now to go to sleep. Good night ladies


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> still the same stuff ceramides g3 and Jablahblahblah, I can't think of the name or correct spelling off hand my stash had gotten extremely low, I shared a lot of my Skala with a few others who couldn't find it since 2 of my favorite LHCF sistas reached out to me in my time of need . But I'm back on point, I still want to try aloe, I don't think I'll ever find that and the Ceramides masque...



Is it Jaborandi?? Anywho, Im gonna  be hittin up a Big Lots when I get back in town just before school starts back up(Dang I gotta wait all summa long), someone in a skala thread mentioned that there was a BL at this location and I hope she doesnt clear out that whole big lots, I mean, can I check it out first? 

Did you find the Ceramides leave-in??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Taina said:


> Juicing right now to go to sleep. Good night ladies



Night Night Taina, dont let tha bed bugs bite,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

teysmith said:


> oh okay here yall go... I walked into the wrong juice thread a minute ago.



.........

Heyyy Teysmith whats poppin Hows tha right on?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *Is it Jaborandi*?? Anywho, Im gonna be hittin up a Big Lots when I get back in town just before school starts back up(Dang I gotta wait all summa long), someone in a skala thread mentioned that there was a BL at this location and I hope she doesnt clear out that whole big lots, I mean, can I check it out first?
> 
> Did you find the Ceramides leave-in??


 
 Yup  Yeah he found one bottle of CG3 leave in so you like it?


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Hi Choc I use the  Jablahblahblah condish, I'm to lazy to go read the bottle but you know which one I'm speaking of I think I love it more then the BS. And I love the smell. How many bottles do you have in your stash Choc...



3 aloe vera conditioners
3 aloe vera leave-ins
3 ceramides G3 deep conditioners
3 Fruit Cocktail Masks 
7 Jaborandi Conditioner 

yep, the Jabba conditioner smells great. Its hard to walk away from the bottle


----------



## Firstborn2

Taina said:


> Juicing right now to go to sleep. Good night ladies


 
 The Juice Squad got you scared Ma? You made the Most Wanted List and you making sure you are checking in Goodnight Taina...Juice and Dream...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

yodie said:


> Ladies that have used CFCG and Scurl, what are the main differences between the two? Which would you choose if you could only buy one?
> I've only used Scurl. I like it and it does a great job at moisturizing my hair, but it can be a little heavy.



Yeah like FB said it is a personal choice, I would buy CFCG because it is slightly thicker, and seems to have a real slippery feel when I rub it between my fingahs, I would buy Scurl if CFCG is not around or if I just want to experiment...


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> 3 aloe vera conditioners
> 3 aloe vera leave-ins
> 3 ceramides G3 deep conditioners
> 3 Fruit Cocktail Masks
> 7 Jaborandi Conditioner
> 
> yep, the Jabba conditioner smells great. Its hard to walk away from the bottle


 
You!!!! I think you are the only person on this board that have found the Aloe


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> 3 aloe vera conditioners
> 3 aloe vera leave-ins
> 3 ceramides G3 deep conditioners
> 3 Fruit Cocktail Masks
> 7 Jaborandi Conditioner
> 
> yep, the Jabba conditioner smells great. Its hard to walk away from the bottle



:droolings:droolings:droolings wow thats alotta Skala...

Lol did you know that jabba gif is on here,


----------



## Firstborn2

teysmith said:


> oh okay here yall go... I walked into the wrong juice thread a minute ago.


 
How are you liking The BC? You look so pretty in your pix


----------



## choctaw

FB

This BL has only those conditioners, no mask except fruit cocktail (I bought all 3) and only one leave-in (aloe). well, that was last week so I gotta check it this week


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You!!!! I think you are the only person on this board that have found the Aloe



Other than americka...


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> :droolings:droolings:droolings wow thats alotta Skala...
> 
> Lol did you know that jabba gif is on here,



yep, stole it from here. its the perfect gif for that Jaborandi line of skala products


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> FB
> 
> This BL has only those conditioners, no mask except fruit cocktail (I bought all 3) and only one leave-in (aloe). well, that was last week so I gotta check it this week


 
Choc, I've been to 8 Big Lots and have come up empty handed. Hub that's a different story... I will not stop searching until I find the Aloe.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Other than americka...


 
Oh yeah I forgot about Americka


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup  Yeah he found one bottle of CG3 leave in so you like it?



Yep, nice and creamy, almost juicy, but not quite, nothin can compare to tha juice,...muh hair is stupid dumb soft


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yep, nice and creamy, almost juicy, but not quite, nothin can compare to tha juice,...muh hair is stupid dumb soft


 
lolololol ok ok ok I get it, I only have one bottle of leave-in and I will ration that out, like a crackhead


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> yep, stole it from here. its the perfect gif for that Jaborandi line of skala products



Yup, you dont have to use image url, just type in jabba between colons...

Somebody said they are getting some *CHOCOLATE* Skalaaa from tha UK, I just about died, I  chocolate!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> l*olololol ok ok ok I get it*, I only have one bottle of leave-in and I will ration that out,* like a crackhead*



...............

.....


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Other than americka...



I think Americka has most of the skala product lines. there is some one else who pasted a trailerload but can't recall her name.

I am happy with what I have because I cowash daily. I had to put the brakes on Nexxus and hop on the Skala express.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Yup, you dont have to use image url, just type in jabba between colons...
> 
> Somebody said they are getting some *CHOCOLATE* Skalaaa from tha UK, I just about died, I  chocolate!!!!!


 
Girl I just came out of that thread, I think Coffee is the Biggest PJ this board has ever seen, plus she has world wide connections, she has taken PJism to whole new level.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I think Americka has most of the skala product lines. there is some one else who pasted a trailerload but can't recall her name.
> 
> I am happy with what I have because I cowash daily. *I had to put the brakes on Nexxus and hop on the Skala express.*



, I hear Nexxus is a lil too expensive...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I just came out of that thread, I think Coffee is the Biggest PJ this board has ever seen, plus she has world wide connections, she has taken PJism to whole new level.



 Lol, how much Skala has she gotten again??


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> I think Americka has most of the skala product lines. there is some one else who pasted a trailerload but can't recall her name.
> 
> I am happy with what I have because I cowash daily. I had to put the brakes on Nexxus and hop on the Skala express.


 
I need to go back to the beginning of the skala thread to find out who that is...Choc I feel you though I stopped the reggie I was on to jump on the skala bandwagon cheap and effective, right up my alley.


----------



## belldandy

is skala a new line of products? why is this my first time hearing of it??


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol, how much Skala has she gotten again??


 
I don't know but I'm sure it's a lot she's been talking about Skala since last November that I know of but Coffee probably have enough products to open up a BBS, you've never peeped her look what I found threads


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> is skala a new line of products? why is this my first time hearing of it??



No its not new, you probably havent heard of it cause its from Brazil and you can only find it at Big lots or online, it was my first time hearing of it too not that long ago...


----------



## belldandy

shoot theres a big lots right down the street. hmmm ... this is not good for my wallet


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I don't know but I'm sure it's a lot she's been talking about Skala since last November that I know of but Coffee *probably have enough products to open up a BBS*, you've never peeped her look what I found threads



Dont we all, I just love shopping

No but I saw her thread where she was advertising skala ceramides G3 leave-in for sale...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> , I hear Nexxus is a lil too expensive...


 
I use to love Nexxus but they changed the ingredients and I left it alone.


----------



## Firstborn2

belldandy said:


> shoot theres a big lots right down the street. hmmm ... this is not good for my wallet


 

You have to be sure that it carrys it, I've been to 8 Big Lots that didn't have it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I use to love Nexxus but they changed the ingredients and I left it alone.



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=10884122#post10884122


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Dont we all, I just love shopping
> 
> No but I saw her thread where she was advertising skala ceramides G3 leave-in for sale...


 
She picked up extra for the ladies that are having trouble locating it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> shoot theres a big lots right down the street. hmmm ... this is not good for my wallet



You can still check it out, tell us what they got...i'm sure someone would love to know!!


----------



## Firstborn2

belldandy said:


> is skala a new line of products? why is this my first time hearing of it??


 
No it's not a new line, I don't know why you haven't heard about it, it's been floating around this board for a while.


----------



## belldandy

anyhooo, i am happy to report my braids are still juicy. 


do u guys kno if adora protective styled when she was growing to wl?


----------



## Firstborn2

belldandy said:


> anyhooo, i am happy to report my braids are still juicy.
> do u guys kno if adora protective styled when she was growing to wl?


 
yeah but she wasn't strick with it, because she said at the time she didn't know it was PS.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> anyhooo, i am happy to report my braids are still juicy.
> do u guys kno if adora protective styled when she was growing to wl?



I'm pretty sure she said once that she wore half wigs


----------



## belldandy

Firstborn2 said:


> No it's not a new line, I don't know why you haven't heard about it, it's been floating around this board for a while.


 

i meant in real life. i just recently subscribed. ill have to check it out tommorow


----------



## Firstborn2

:woohoo: I didn't know we made it to the 5g mark...


----------



## Firstborn2

belldandy said:


> i meant in real life. i just recently subscribed. ill have to check it out tommorow


 
I've never heard about it in real life either, I've never seen a commercial for it but I'm sure there are lots of products on the market we've never heard of.


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> I'm pretty sure she said once that she wore half wigs


 
okay, thanks chelz


----------



## belldandy

Firstborn2 said:


> I've never heard about it in real life either, I've never seen a commercial for it but I'm sure there are lots of products on the market we've never heard of.


 
yep. but since its foreign that pretty much explains it


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> :woohoo: I didn't know we made it to the 5g mark...



Wow, yeah me either...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I've never heard about it in real life either, I've never seen a commercial for it but I'm sure there are lots of products on the market we've never heard of.



I saw you over in some thread, maybe the skala thread, and you were saying how you would try not to go to big lots lookin for some other cheap foreign products, oh yeahhh I think it was the "big lots haul" thread, lol


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I saw you over in some thread, maybe the skala thread, and you were saying how you would try not to go to big lots lookin for some other cheap foreign products, oh yeahhh I think it was the "big lots haul" thread, lol


 
neva...


----------



## Firstborn2

I need to find the Most Wanted List and take a name off, she is not a juicer


----------



## Firstborn2

UPDATED

Originally Posted by *Firstborn2* 

 
_
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 

01. Happily Me
02. tallnomad
03. KaramelDiva1978
*04. DDTexlaxed (Found)
*05. MsButterfli
*06. Danell (Found)
*07. Bellalunie
*08. Khaiya (Found)*
*09. Taina (Found)
*10. Goddessmaker
***Still Missing*
~Kittymeowmeow
~MichelleObamaFan
*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
*_


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I need to find the Most Wanted List and take a name off, she is not a juicer



lol, we gettin non-juicers on tha juicewagon


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I'm here I'm here..I haven't come in a while since I haven't seen any changes..I'm still juicing..I even went this weekend to buy a back up so when I'm out I won't be hurting..I'm found..I don't want to be on the lost and found list..lol..


----------



## MAMATO

Hello ladies, just cheching in to say that I am still juicing, more than ever now.  My hair is doing very well ... I am looking forward to wearing it down more often in the summertime... I really need to take a break of the buns and ponytails.... luv u ladies, and keep up the good work   Thanks Chelz for pming me, I've been too lazy lately to post even if I felt to LOLOL


----------



## fluffyforever

Report: Day 5

Due to the awesome, most fantabulous braid out achieved yesterday, Fluffy will be juicing once more. She also states that the retention is still on point. It may be time for her to finally change her avatar and update her fotki.

Until next time, keep it juicy in juicyland.


----------



## dyh080

Starronda said:


> Wow, this Juice thing is the real deal. I feel like I'm on probation. Word on the street is someone said I was M.I.A . I'm happy to report that I'm still here ladies AND I'm getting some wonderful results juicin and cowashing everyday. From this day on, I will be a regular reporter on my juicing activities.


 

I'm still here and since it's getting HOT I may start cowashing daily too!


----------



## Foufie

I am still juicing!!!!! My stays well moisturized and I just seal my ends after juicing. Seem to be retaining everything,. I will know for sure once I take out these braids in a couple weeks


----------



## UniquelyDivine

Aw Lawd I guess I forgot that hair is a serious matter! Lol yes I have fallen off the Juice wagon...I know shame on me! I felt that it wasnt doing much for me, it left my hair feeling grimy and filmy..yuck! I do want to try this again because I am having issues keeping my hair properly moisturized, I think I just need to experiemnt with different types. I was using s-curl gold formula and the only time it didn't leave my hair with that gross feeling was when it was freshly washed.....any suggestions?


----------



## fancypants007

I made a homemade glycerin mix with added aloe vera juice and water. I spray this on my hair and then lightly apply CFCG especially to hair ends, so I'm checking in to say I'm still juicing.


----------



## Sprinkl3s

Thanks Chelz for calling me out

I just got overwhelmed with how big the thread is.

But I've still been juicing with my Scurl but I'm running out and I don't know if I want to try something new.

For some reason my hair is shedding more than usual but it isn't anything to worried about.

I juice in the morning and at night, and my hair is soooo soft I love it

I'll let you guys know if I decide to change up my juice.


----------



## BostonMaria

Didn't juice today, but juiced up my 11 yr old DD's hair today.  Her hair came out beautiful. I added a little black gel just to make sure it didn't poof up LOL


----------



## TaraDyan

I tried really, really hard not to get sucked onto the Skala train, but alas here I am ... ridin' it.

I went to Big Lots and scooped up 3 bottles of Skala Ceramides G3 conditioner.  I co-washed with the Skala this morning, then juiced right after that for good measure. My hair is uber moisturized.

<heavy, dramatic sigh> I am SUCH a PJ!


----------



## BostonMaria

TaraDyan said:


> I tried really, really hard not to get sucked onto the Skala train, but alas here I am ... ridin' it.
> 
> I went to Big Lots and scooped up 3 bottles of Skala Ceramides G3 conditioner.  I co-washed with the Skala this morning, then juiced right after that for good measure. My hair is uber moisturized.
> 
> <heavy, dramatic sigh> I am SUCH a PJ!



Welcome to the Dark Side! 

IDT sent me a box of Skala, just to turn me into a bigger PJ!  OMG I am IN LOVE with everything so far.  I can't believe I never knew about this product. I love it.  I detangle my DD's hair with the leave-in and it literally just melts in her hair.


----------



## TaraDyan

BostonMaria said:


> Welcome to the Dark Side!
> 
> IDT sent me a box of Skala, just to turn me into a bigger PJ! OMG I am IN LOVE with everything so far. I can't believe I never knew about this product. I love it. I detangle my DD's hair with the leave-in and it literally just melts in her hair.


 
I know, riiigggghhhttt?!?  It gave me such incredible slip this morning during my co-wash, I literally detangled my hair with my fingers.  That's all that was needed.

Every time I think I'm done buying products because I've found all of my staples, this forum hips me to something else ... then I have to add another product to the line-up.

Darn you LHCF!


----------



## BellaLunie

Checking in! Chelz was going to put out a missing ad for me . I've been juicing with the scurl daily and cowashing with v05 every other day. I've been so busy with wirk that I haven't had the time to dc but I will on Thursday. I'm 7 weeks post currently. I'm stopping by Big Lots later to get some Skala. It sounds divine. Which is best for relaxed hair? Sorry if it's been mentioned but the thread is long


----------



## belldandy

I am on my way tp big lots right now  Yay!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

I want to try some Skala too now, you all make it sound great!


----------



## TrendySocialite

I'm loving this challenge. My hair stays soft and moisturized now and not to mention it makes my natural curls pop! This is definitely one of my staples from now on! I added some fragrance to it, so my hair now smells delish on top of being moisturized. Who could ask for anything more! Here is an upclose pic of my texture since juicing....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> I want to try some Skala too now, you all make it sound great!



Hey OhSoO, Skala is slip-a-licious...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

arr1216 said:


> I'm loving this challenge. My hair stays soft and moisturized now and not to mention it makes my natural curls pop! This is definitely one of my staples from now on! I added some fragrance to it, so my hair now smells delish on top of being moisturized. Who could ask for anything more! Here is an upclose pic of my texture since juicing....



I like tha curls! they look sooooooo Juicayyyyyyy what color is that? Like golden brown


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BellaLunie said:


> Checking in! Chelz was going to put out a missing ad for me . I've been juicing with the scurl daily and cowashing with v05 every other day. I've been so busy with wirk that I haven't had the time to dc but I will on Thursday. I'm 7 weeks post currently. I'm stopping by Big Lots later to get some Skala. It sounds divine. Which is best for relaxed hair? Sorry if it's been mentioned but the thread is long



Thanks for checkin in!!!! And we already had a missing ad out for you!!!!! You are officially taken off tha Juicers Most wanted list!!!!!

.... Skalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!  Yes Skala is divine, now you will have to pray to tha Juice Gods as well as tha Skala Gods...

Idk know if you are talking about Juice or Skala but it all depends on your personal preference, 




Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. Happily Me
> 02. tallnomad
> 03. KaramelDiva1978
> *04. DDTexlaxed (Found)
> *05. MsButterfli
> *06. Danell (Found)
> **07. Bellalunie (Found)*
> *08. Khaiya (Found)*
> *09. Taina (Found)
> *10. Goddessmaker
> ***Still Missing*
> ~Kittymeowmeow
> ~MichelleObamaFan
> *Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
> *[/I]


----------



## JuiceMobsta

GoddessMaker said:


> I'm here I'm here..I haven't come in a while since I haven't seen any changes..I'm still juicing..I even went this weekend to buy a back up so when I'm out I won't be hurting..I'm found..I don't want to be on the lost and found list..lol..



Thanks for checkin in and tellin us whats on and poppin GoddessMaker, you are officially taken off tha Juicers most Wanted list,  



Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward*
> 
> 01. Happily Me
> 02. tallnomad
> 03. KaramelDiva1978
> *04. DDTexlaxed (Found)
> *05. MsButterfli
> *06. Danell (Found)
> **07. Bellalunie (Found)*
> *08. Khaiya (Found)*
> *09. Taina (Found)
> **10. Goddessmaker (Found)*
> ***Still Missing*
> ~Kittymeowmeow
> ~MichelleObamaFan
> *Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....
> *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> I am on my way tp big lots right now  Yay!



Tell us what ya found BellDandy.. Skalaaaaaaa


----------



## Firstborn2

TaraDyan said:


> I know, riiigggghhhttt?!? It gave me such incredible slip this morning during my co-wash, I literally detangled my hair with my fingers. That's all that was needed.
> 
> Every time I think I'm done buying products because I've found all of my staples, this forum hips me to something else ... then I have to add another product to the line-up.
> 
> Darn you LHCF!


 
It was only a matter of time before you caved, that whole line is the ish to me well the ones that I've tried so far.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MAMATO said:


> Hello ladies, just cheching in to say that I am still juicing, more than ever now.  My hair is doing very well ... I am looking forward to wearing it down more often in the summertime... I really need to take a break of the buns and ponytails.... luv u ladies, and keep up the good work   Thanks Chelz for pming me, I've been too lazy lately to post even if I felt to LOLOL



*Hey MaMato, Mato Italiano... Thanks for tha Juicetimonial, thank ya thank ya! And just let your hair blow in tha wind for tha summer, but idk it might be a lil too hot outside for all that*



fluffyforever said:


> Report: Day 5
> 
> Due to the awesome, most fantabulous braid out achieved yesterday, Fluffy will be juicing once more. She also states that the retention is still on point. It may be time for her to finally change her avatar and update her fotki.
> 
> Until next time, keep it juicy in juicyland.



*Hey FluFF FluFF, you cant come in here and say you had a fantabulous juicy braid-out without postin some fantabulous juicy pics, Come on son! Thanks for tha Juicetimonial, retention on point, Yes Lawd!!! *




dyh080 said:


> I'm still here and since it's getting HOT I may start cowashing daily too!



*Whats poppin Dyh080, yes indeedy it is hot outside, cowash with Skalaaaa. Yessir!! Then juice. *



Foufie said:


> I am still juicing!!!!! My stays well moisturized and I just seal my ends after juicing. Seem to be retaining everything,. I will know for sure once I take out these braids in a couple weeks



*Wazzz good in juicehood Foufie! Thanks for stoppin by,Yet another Retention Juicetimonial , halleluyerrrr, *




UniquelyDivine said:


> Aw Lawd I guess I forgot that hair is a serious matter! *Lol yes I have fallen off the Juice wagon...*I know shame on me! I felt that it wasnt doing much for me, it left my hair feeling grimy and filmy..yuck! I do want to try this again because I am having issues keeping my hair properly moisturized, I think I just need to experiemnt with different types. I was using s-curl gold formula and the only time it didn't leave my hair with that gross feeling was when it was freshly washed.....any suggestions?



 
*Well I think you must try a new juice! Better yet I know!! How about Care Free Curl Gold? And what is this scurl gold that you speak of? :scratchch :scratchch :scratchch*



fancypants007 said:


> I made a homemade glycerin mix with added aloe vera juice and water. I spray this on my hair and then lightly apply CFCG especially to hair ends, so I'm checking in to say I'm still juicing.



*Thanks for keeping it juicy with us Mz. Fancy pants!!!!  That glyerin mix sounds like tha bizness. 
*


dcohen1217 said:


> Thanks Chelz for calling me out
> 
> *I just got overwhelmed with how big the thread is.
> *
> But I've still been juicing with my Scurl but I'm running out and I don't know if I want to try something new.
> 
> For some reason my hair is shedding more than usual but it isn't anything to worried about.
> 
> I juice in the morning and at night, and my hair is soooo soft I love it
> 
> I'll let you guys know if I decide to change up my juice.



*Oh girl dont worry, the thread may be huge but it wont attack you, I promise,. This thread is a gentle giant, 
Thanks for checkin in and lettin us know wuz good in juicehood. Keep it juiceified, *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> It was only a matter of time before you caved, that whole line is the ish to me well the ones that I've tried so far.



Wazzup FB, skala is tha ish!


----------



## TrendySocialite

Chelz said:


> I like tha curls! they look sooooooo Juicayyyyyyy what color is that? Like golden brown


 

I guess you could call it that...I had it colored at a salon so I don't know who it is. I based it on Shala Monroque's hair...


----------



## teysmith

Chelz said:


> .........
> 
> Heyyy Teysmith whats poppin Hows tha right on?


 

Hey Chelz.  The Right On is still doing me right   Its Right On point!!


----------



## UniquelyDivine

Sorry Chelz, Brain :fart:....I do use care free curl gold, not s curl gold...Im at work and these bad a*s kids here got my brain befuddled and bamboozled. Lol sorry to dissapoint, I know some of yall was probably thinking there was a new product afoot!


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> I want to try some Skala too now, you all make it sound great!


 
OhSo, don't be afraid to embrace The Skala, I promise..your hair will thank you for it


----------



## belldandy

Juiced.

There was nothing at my biglots  I mean nothing. Not even V05. I am really disappointed


----------



## Firstborn2

arr1216 said:


> I'm loving this challenge. My hair stays soft and moisturized now and not to mention it makes my natural curls pop! This is definitely one of my staples from now on! I added some fragrance to it, so my hair now smells delish on top of being moisturized. Who could ask for anything more! Here is an upclose pic of my texture since juicing....


 
I love your hair color and texture...


----------



## Firstborn2

belldandy said:


> Juiced.
> 
> There was nothing at my biglots  I mean nothing. Not even V05. I am really disappointed


 
Awe I know how you feel  Are there other Big Lots in your area you could try?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> lol, we gettin non-juicers on tha juicewagon


 
Naw she joined cuz her name was on this list, but she said that she never started juicing...


----------



## teysmith

Firstborn2 said:


> OhSo, don't be afraid to embrace The Skala, I promise..your hair will thank you for it


 

What skala products are we using and how? I wanna try.


----------



## belldandy

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe I know how you feel  Are there other Big Lots in your area you could try?


 
I dont think there are any others in the area 
I may have to wait to try skala... Maybe I will order some as a treat next month. Need to get a grip on my hair spending, I went to the asian supermarket and bought a bunch of stuff there


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> Tell us what ya found BellDandy.. Skalaaaaaaa


 

LOL. NADA! :roflleader:


----------



## Firstborn2

Foufie said:


> I am still juicing!!!!! My stays well moisturized and I just seal my ends after juicing. Seem to be retaining everything,. I will know for sure once I take out these braids in a couple weeks


 
 I'm so glad you checked in, Girl I put the Milk Carton #3 List, Not quite disappeared, just wanted seen ya in a while. Thank you for the update... Juice and be Merry:reddancer:


----------



## Firstborn2

teysmith said:


> What skala products are we using and how? I wanna try.


 
Ceramide G3 conditioner~ cowash (hair so soft to touch)
Ceramide G3 leave-in~  I just tried this last night amazing
Shea Butter Conditioner~ Cowash (slip is incredible)
Shea Butter masque~ steam treatment/dc (slip is incredible)
Fruit Cockatail masque ~stream treatment/dc (Hair felt strong but soft)
Jaborandi Conditioner~ Cowash (Favorite right now love the smell)

I say try all of them, it's just a $1 you can't lose.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Naw she joined cuz her name was on this list, but she said that she never started juicing...



Oh.....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ceramide G3 conditioner~ cowash (hair so soft to touch)
> Ceramide G3 leave-in~  I just tried this last night amazing
> Shea Butter Conditioner~ Cowash (slip is incredible)
> Shea Butter masque~ steam treatment/dc (slip is incredible)
> Fruit Cockatail masque ~stream treatment/dc (Hair felt strong but soft)
> Jaborandi Conditioner~ Cowash (Favorite right now love the smell)
> 
> I say try all of them, it's just a $1 you can't lose.



Ok, excluding tha first two and tha FC masque, I have got to find me a Big Lots that has this stuff, grrrrrr!! Shea Buttah and Jababbablabbablaha...love:


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ok, excluding tha first two and tha FC masque, I have got to find me a Big Lots that has this stuff, grrrrrr!! Shea Buttah and Jababbablabbablaha...love:


 
Chelz I promise you will love them both!!! What state are you in now?


----------



## seemegrow

The CFCG stopped working so now I'm using S curl. It's working a lot better. I'll probably add a few drops of VS to it to ward off the 80"s smell.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz I promise you will love them both!!! What state are you in now?



I'm in MD...


----------



## soonergirl

Yep Im juicay!!! Got some skala ceramide leave in and care free light gel activator... Ooooo soft hair... used the skala fruit cocktail masque last night and my hair was super soft!!!! and is slick to the touch now that its dry... woo hoo!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

soonergirl said:


> Yep Im juicay!!! Got some skala ceramide leave in and care free light gel activator... Ooooo soft hair... used the skala fruit cocktail masque last night and my hair was super soft!!!! and is slick to the touch now that its dry... woo hoo!!!


 
Soonergirl where have you been hiding? Did somebody report you to the hotline . I'm glad you are still using and enjoying Da Juice. Juice and Skalaaaaaaaaaaa, Skalaaaaaaaaaa and Juice, yeah baby...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

i need help changing the thingy by my avitar.. 

scary thot.. what is us gon do when BigLots is out of skala 
where else can we get it???

&& abt to try and juice


----------



## NaturallyMo

Just checking in for a sec ladies. DD1 and DD2 have been cowashed, juiced and braided up for the evening. I'm dc'ing right now and plan on attempting kinky twists tonight. Wish me luck. I haven't tried them in years, so hopefully it goes pretty fast.  I prepped my puffy screw hair with Long Aid, so its nice and soft and moist for twisting.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> *i need help changing the thingy by my avitar..*
> 
> scary thot.. what is us gon do when BigLots is out of skala
> where else can we get it???
> 
> && abt to try and juice



What thingy, the member thingy? Just go into customize profile mode and edit your details, 

If Big Lots ran outta Skala you could get it online...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Just checking in for a sec ladies. DD1 and DD2 have been cowashed, juiced and braided up for the evening. I'm dc'ing right now and plan on attempting kinky twists tonight. Wish me luck. I haven't tried them in years, so hopefully it goes pretty fast.  I prepped my puffy screw hair with Long Aid, so its nice and soft and moist for twisting.



Hey NewlyNatchallAgain, hope your kinky twist come out nice,they should with that long aid  I still havent gotten my hands on that long aid, erplexed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Soonergirl where have you been hiding? Did somebody report you to the hotline . I'm glad you are still using and enjoying Da Juice. Juice and Skalaaaaaaaaaaa, Skalaaaaaaaaaa and Juice, yeah baby...



You can say that again, juice and skala, skala and juice. The best combo there ever was


----------



## choctaw

MiiSS kECiia said:


> i need help changing the thingy by my avitar..
> 
> scary thot.. what is us gon do when BigLots is out of skala
> where else can we get it???
> 
> && abt to try and juice



According to their website you can find Skala at:
Duane Reade
Pathmark
Stop and Shop
Giant (supermarket)
Kerr Drug
Hannaford (supermarket)
Sweetbay (supermarket)
http://www.buythecase.net/brand/Skala/


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> According to their website you can find Skala at:
> Duane Reade
> Pathmark
> Stop and Shop
> Giant (supermarket)
> Kerr Drug
> Hannaford (supermarket)
> Sweetbay (supermarket)
> http://www.buythecase.net/brand/Skala/


 
Choc you are an enabler


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

its 4.99 th0...


----------



## Firstborn2

seemegrow said:


> The CFCG stopped working so now I'm using S curl. It's working a lot better. I'll probably add a few drops of VS to it to ward off the 80"s smell.


 
Yeah my hair rejected CFCG as well, I was walking around with hard and crunchy hair for a few days until I figured it out.


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Choc you are an enabler



Enabling folks to get to the nearest BL for a better price ... 

Did you see those prices at buythecase website? Well, its probably better than the international shipping but its a short list of products. Maybe some of the ladies will find Skala at one of the other distributors for a better price


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> its 4.99 th0...


 

Girl you better the to stocking up, that's my goal,lol...


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Enabling folks to get to the nearest BL for a better price ...
> 
> Did you see those prices at buythecase website? Well, its probably better than the international shipping but its a short list of products. Maybe some of the ladies will find Skala at one of the other distributors for a better price


 

Choc, I did  I almost stopped breathing I wish it was for the chocolate but you know what I saved it to my fav anyway, neva know


----------



## Firstborn2

HOLD UP!!! I didn't know there was an Avocado??? I thought there was just the Aloe Wow, I need to try this avocado, I may have to order the case once the kids get out of school.


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Choc, I did  I almost stopped breathing I wish it was for the chocolate but you know what I saved it to my fav anyway, neva know


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> HOLD UP!!! I didn't know there was an Avocado??? I thought there was just the Aloe Wow, I need to try this avocado, I may have to order the case once the kids get out of school.



I thought you had avocado ...  I have seen so many lists I don't know who has what!


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> I thought you had avocado ...  I have seen so many lists I don't know who has what!


 
Naw girl, I neva new it was an avocado floating around, unless I over looked it in the Skala thread and that could have been the case, I just see the word Skala and I blank out... I absolutely love this line...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Naw girl, I neva new it was an avocado floating around, unless I over looked it in the Skala thread and that could have been the case, I just see the word Skala and I blank out... I absolutely love this line...



Girl I thought you knew bout that avocado, they have it on tha skala website


----------



## JuiceMobsta

UniquelyDivine said:


> Sorry Chelz, Brain :fart:....I do use care free curl gold, not s curl gold...Im at work and these bad a*s kids here got my brain befuddled and bamboozled. Lol sorry to dissapoint, I know some of yall was probably thinking there was a new product afoot!



I was bout to see if I could find me some Scurl Gold...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> HOLD UP!!! I didn't know there was an Avocado??? I thought there was just the Aloe Wow, I need to try this avocado, I may have to order the case once the kids get out of school.



Burts Bees has an Avocado pre-shampoo prepoo treatment, Ive heard its good

http://www.buythecase.net/product/28425/burts_bees_avocado_butter_preshampoo_hair_treatment/


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl I thought you knew bout that avocado, they have it on tha skala website


 
Ok I'm pleading the 5th


----------



## claudian

Chelz said:


> Burts Bees has an Avocado pre-shampoo prepoo treatment, Ive heard its good
> 
> http://www.buythecase.net/product/28425/burts_bees_avocado_butter_preshampoo_hair_treatment/



Burts Bees Avocado Prepoo is amazing. my hair loves it!!!!

I just finished juicin n my hair feels amazng. i also stocked up on a couple of more bottles of Skala today as well. u guys sucked me in!!!!


----------



## belldandy

claudian said:


> Burts Bees Avocado Prepoo is amazing. my hair loves it!!!!
> 
> I just finished juicin n my hair feels amazng. i also stocked up on a couple of more bottles of Skala today as well. u guys sucked me in!!!!


 

Burt's Bees has an avocado pre-poo?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> Burt's Bees has an avocado pre-poo?












http://www.burtsbees.com/natural-pr...vocado-butter-pre-shampoo-hair-treatment.html

*Ingredients:* glycerin, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil, avena sativa (oat) kernel protein, persea gratissima (avocado) oil, prunus amygdalus dulcis (sweet almond) oil, lanolin, tocopherol, urtica dioica (nettle) leaf powder, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) powder, chlorophyll, fragrance



 It has glycerin, this must be the deep conditioning version of tha juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

claudian said:


> Burts Bees Avocado Prepoo is amazing. my hair loves it!!!!
> 
> I just finished juicin n my hair feels amazng. i also stocked up on a couple of more bottles of Skala today as well. u guys sucked me in!!!!



Which type of skala did ya get, The Jabba?  
We didnt suck you in, your inner pj sucked you in,


----------



## teysmith

Firstborn2 said:


> Ceramide G3 conditioner~ cowash (hair so soft to touch)
> Ceramide G3 leave-in~ I just tried this last night amazing
> Shea Butter Conditioner~ Cowash (slip is incredible)
> Shea Butter masque~ steam treatment/dc (slip is incredible)
> Fruit Cockatail masque ~stream treatment/dc (Hair felt strong but soft)
> Jaborandi Conditioner~ Cowash (Favorite right now love the smell)
> 
> I say try all of them, it's just a $1 you can't lose.


 
Thank you! I will give them at try. I will check Biglots but If I cant find them there, where else are they sold?


----------



## teysmith

choctaw said:


> According to their website you can find Skala at:
> Duane Reade
> Pathmark
> Stop and Shop
> Giant (supermarket)
> Kerr Drug
> Hannaford (supermarket)
> Sweetbay (supermarket)
> http://www.buythecase.net/brand/Skala/


 

I dont think we have any of these stores here so I hope I find them at Biglots.


----------



## teysmith

Chelz said:


> http://www.burtsbees.com/natural-pr...vocado-butter-pre-shampoo-hair-treatment.html
> 
> *Ingredients:* glycerin, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil, avena sativa (oat) kernel protein, persea gratissima (avocado) oil, prunus amygdalus dulcis (sweet almond) oil, lanolin, tocopherol, urtica dioica (nettle) leaf powder, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) powder, chlorophyll, fragrance
> 
> 
> 
> It has glycerin, this must be the deep conditioning version of tha juice.


 
Yall stay finding something!  I love this thread


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Firstborn2 said:


> Ceramide G3 conditioner~ cowash (hair so soft to touch)
> Ceramide G3 leave-in~ I just tried this last night amazing
> Shea Butter Conditioner~ Cowash (slip is incredible)
> Shea Butter masque~ steam treatment/dc (slip is incredible)
> Fruit Cockatail masque ~stream treatment/dc (Hair felt strong but soft)
> Jaborandi Conditioner~ Cowash (Favorite right now love the smell)
> 
> I say try all of them, it's just a $1 you can't lose.


 
I am not suppose to spend any money this week because I just had christmas this weekend. I will put in my to do list. Good thing I do not have a biglots in Iraq hmm wander if they have Iraqi juice here now that will be a blast LOL.


----------



## winona

So before I posted I wanted to make this really works.  I have been using my own glycerin mix for about 2 weeks now with incredible results.  With both CFC and SCurl I was getting crunchy hair after awhile.  Anyway this is the recipe for those that want to juice without the silicones or proteins that sometimes dont make some people's hair very happy

1 part glycerin, 1 part spring water, Illipe Butter, sweet almond,panthenol, e wax(just enough to emulsify oil and water)


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> OhSo, don't be afraid to embrace The Skala, I promise..your hair will thank you for it



I will be on the look out for it. Maybe one of my Jersey friends can get some from Pathmark and send it to me. (Pathmark is not in Ohio) I will try to find some at Big Lots but I don't know when that will be because it's far from me (I use public transportation for now, straight city girl)


----------



## Butterfly08

winona said:


> So before I posted I wanted to make this really works. I have been using my own glycerin mix for about 2 weeks now with incredible results. With both CFC and SCurl I was getting crunchy hair after awhile. Anyway this is the recipe for those that want to juice without the silicones or proteins that sometimes dont make some people's hair very happy
> 
> 1 part glycerin, 1 part spring water, Illipe Butter, sweet almond,panthenol, e wax(just enough to emulsify oil and water)


 
I am trying to use up my commercial juices so I can go back to a glycerine mix.  Something in the packaged juices makes my hair crunchy too.


----------



## EMJazzy

Still juicin'


----------



## yodie

Are there any progress pics?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

teysmith said:


> Yall stay finding something!  I love this thread


 

I know right!!!  Walmart has practically EVERY Bee Mine product, but I know I would've yanked this one had I seen it.  Okay, I'm on the hunt now!!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Firstborn2 said:


> UPDATED
> 
> Originally Posted by *Firstborn2*
> 
> 
> 
> _*The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* _
> 
> 
> _01. Happily Me_
> _02. tallnomad_
> _03. KaramelDiva1978_
> _*04. DDTexlaxed (Found)*_
> _05. MsButterfli_
> _*06. Danell (Found)*_
> _07. Bellalunie_
> _*08. Khaiya (Found)*_
> _*09. Taina (Found)*_
> _10. Goddessmaker_
> _***Still Missing*_
> _~Kittymeowmeow_
> _~MichelleObamaFan_
> _*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


 

LOL, LOL, I"m here, I'm here!!! Crazy busy and YES still juicin and dd, esp since I took out her individual braids!!  Should have heard the discussion dh and I had on Sunday about the juice.  He now has his sticky paws on it and the supply is running low!! LOL Count me and my baby girl as still in!!


----------



## Firstborn2

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> LOL, LOL, I"m here, I'm here!!! Crazy busy and YES still juicin and dd, esp since I took out her individual braids!! Should have heard the discussion dh and I had on Sunday about the juice. He now has his sticky paws on it and the supply is running low!! LOL Count me and my baby girl as still in!!


 
Hey Girl  glad you checked in, sorry we had to send the Juice Squad looking for ya but that's how we roll.  You are officially off the Most Wanted List.

Originally Posted by *Firstborn2* 

 
_UPDATED

Originally Posted by *Firstborn2* 

 

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #2* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO reward* 


01. Happily Me
02. tallnomad
*03. KaramelDiva1978 (Found)
04. DDTexlaxed (Found)*
05. MsButterfli
*06. Danell (Found)*
07. Bellalunie
*08. Khaiya (Found)*
*09. Taina (Found)*
10. Goddessmaker
***Still Missing*
~Kittymeowmeow
~MichelleObamaFan
*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

yodie said:


> Are there any progress pics?


 

There are a few a few pages back..


----------



## Firstborn2

Butterfly08 said:


> I am trying to use up my commercial juices so I can go back to a glycerine mix.  Something in the packaged juices makes my hair crunchy too.


 
Hey Butterfly, I stay lurking in the NF thread, I love your swatches


----------



## Firstborn2

teysmith said:


> Thank you! I will give them at try. I will check Biglots but If I cant find them there, where else are they sold?


 
We've been getting it from Big Lots 1. it's a dollar and 2. Well it's a dollar. I think a few have found them at the stores there are listed but it will be a few dollars more. Ohh and check the exchange forum, Coffee had a thread posted in there.


----------



## Firstborn2

EMJazzy said:


> Still juicin'


 
EMJazzy you are a faithful and dedicated juicer. You never given us any problems. You've never been on the Milk Carton List. We've never had to send the Juice Squad after you:mob: and quite frankly you keep the juice on top of your head

So we present to you "*The Keep It Juicay, Keep It Right Award*"  .  You go girl


----------



## Butterfly08

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Butterfly, I stay lurking in the NF thread, I love your swatches


 
Thank you!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> http://www.burtsbees.com/natural-pr...vocado-butter-pre-shampoo-hair-treatment.html
> 
> *Ingredients:* glycerin, olea europaea (olive) fruit oil, avena sativa (oat) kernel protein, persea gratissima (avocado) oil, prunus amygdalus dulcis (sweet almond) oil, lanolin, tocopherol, urtica dioica (nettle) leaf powder, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) powder, chlorophyll, fragrance
> 
> 
> 
> It has glycerin, this must be the deep conditioning version of tha juice.


 
Chelz I bought this a while back at the recommendation of another poster, I've never used it, I end up giving it to the kids, I may revisit it, I'm living the Skala life right now and I'm happy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> According to their website you can find Skala at:
> Duane Reade
> Pathmark
> Stop and Shop
> *Giant (supermarket)*
> Kerr Drug
> Hannaford (supermarket)
> Sweetbay (supermarket)
> http://www.buythecase.net/brand/Skala/



HOLD UP ONE MINUTE NOWWWW,,,,GIANT??????? Forreal??? Like really? OMG I cant wait to go to tha supamarket and go inspector gadget on ALL the shelves!! Mwhaahahahah:angeldevi


----------



## gvin89

Any relaxed heads using the "juice"?  If so, what's your regimen?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

I am bored, and don't feel like cleaning up this apartment or studying.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

ladies.. i wanna take this weave out sooo bad.. its hindering my juicing and i feel like im scratching myself bald =(


----------



## belldandy

I just got finished juicing.


----------



## afrikurl

This thread is turning in to Skala products + random thoughts... speaking of which
I'm still juicing and so is baby afrikurl but I hate my kinky twists right now. I wanted to keep them in for 8 weeks but, may take them out either this week end or next, I think that puts me at 6 or 7 weeks. I miss my afro or twists with my own hair. Plus I bought some more you know what that I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## choctaw

I did a wash n go this morning and juiced damp hair with care free curl gold/african braid mix. Hours later my hair is moisturized, not sticky and very soft.


----------



## LadyPBC

Ladies et al - you are killing me.  I can't possibly keep up with all the replies.  I'm only on page 85 (darn) but I wanted to tell you that I have my hair blowdried (I'm a type 4 natural) and flat ironed this past weekend for the 2nd time in a year so that I could get a trim.  I was afraid to juice it up cuz I didn't want it to revert.  I've been wearing a chignon (bun) for the past few days so I dampen my ponytail (natural) with No Drip Sta Soft juice and seal with EVCO and it is so moist.  I've been doing it day and night (two braids at night to relieve the tension) and I am so in love.  Now my edges, though softer than normal, still look like they need a straightening comb (edges are a type 99xyz I suppose) LOL!  Long live da Jheri Juice!!!

oops - meant to add that for some strange reason my hair has not reverted (my ponytail), its straight as if I have a relaxer in it and I don't (of course if I have heat damage I'mma be ready to fight sumbodee)! yay - long live da Jheri Juice!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

afrikurl said:


> *This thread is turning in to Skala products + random thoughts...* speaking of which
> I'm still juicing and so is baby afrikurl but I hate my kinky twists right now. I wanted to keep them in for 8 weeks but, may take them out either this week end or next, I think that puts me at 6 or 7 weeks. I miss my afro or twists with my own hair. Plus I bought some more you know what that I can't wait to try it out.


 
you aint neva lied.. 
i just feel like we're bonding and someone is gonna help me out with all my trials and tribulations while on my juicy journey...


----------



## LadyPBC

choctaw said:


> According to their website you can find Skala at:
> Duane Reade
> Pathmark
> Stop and Shop
> _*Giant (supermarket)*_
> Kerr Drug
> Hannaford (supermarket)
> Sweetbay (supermarket)
> http://www.buythecase.net/brand/Skala/


 

Do you mean Giant Eagle?  I'm on my way - !  Our Big Lot stores don't have the Skala or the jheri juice WTHeck


----------



## naturalhigh

Still faithfully juicing!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> I did a wash n go this morning and juiced damp hair with care free curl gold/african braid mix. Hours later my hair is moisturized, not sticky and very soft.


 
Keep it juicay Choc


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> ladies.. i wanna take this weave out sooo bad.. its hindering my juicing and i feel like im scratching myself bald =(


 

have you tried juicing with an applicator bottle? Don't take out your weave, it looks so cute.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> This thread is turning in to Skala products + random thoughts... speaking of which
> I'm still juicing and so is baby afrikurl but I hate my kinky twists right now. I wanted to keep them in for 8 weeks but, may take them out either this week end or next, I think that puts me at 6 or 7 weeks. I miss my afro or twists with my own hair. Plus I bought some more you know what that I can't wait to try it out.



http://www.cariba.com/skala.htm

Ok so since when is there a *Force fruit*, *Lissative* and *Genetiqs* Skala line?? 

My bad, okay back to tha juice, I might be posting a juicy pic today(finally)


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> http://www.cariba.com/skala.htm
> 
> Ok so since when is there a *Force fruit*, *Lissative* and *Genetiqs* Skala line??
> 
> My bad, okay back to tha juice, I might be posting a juicy pic today(finally)


 
Girl yes, I think Americka showed me this link before, I want to try all of them


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LadyPBC said:


> Do you mean Giant Eagle?  I'm on my way - !  Our Big Lot stores don't have the Skala or the jheri juice WTHeck



Okay is it Giant or Giant eagle cause the Giant store had some burts bees stuff in there that I had never noticed, maybe they have Skala sometimes too(seriously doubt it), oh and CFCG cause I still need some more!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl yes, I think Americka showed me this link before, I want to try all of them



Lol, Coffee had posted this link in a skala thread last year,, all those products on that link look like some new packaging, maybe the kind at BL is cheap because it is the old packaging??? :scratchch


----------



## choctaw

LadyPBC said:


> Do you mean Giant Eagle?  I'm on my way - !  Our Big Lot stores don't have the Skala or the jheri juice WTHeck



I had to go to wikipedia for this one. I found this:


Giant Eagle (Pennsylvania, Ohio, West Virginia, Maryland)
Giant Food (Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia, Delaware, Washington D.C, and West Virginia)subsidiary of Royal Ahold

I have only shopped at Giant Food when I lived in Virginia. I didn't know there was a Giant Eagle.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

there's even more skala????? =)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I had to go to wikipedia for this one. I found this:
> 
> 
> Giant Eagle (Pennsylvania, Ohio, West Virginia, Maryland)
> *Giant Food (Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia, Delaware, Washington D.C, and West Virginia)subsidiary of Royal Ahold*
> 
> I have only shopped at Giant Food when I lived in Virginia. I didn't know there was a Giant Eagle.



OMG thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you CHOC!!!! 
Maybe I can find some then!! Or not...the Giants around here are bootleg...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> there's even more skala????? =)



Lol, calm down Miis Keciia


----------



## choctaw

MiiSS kECiia said:


> there's even more skala????? =)


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Thanks FB i'm not gonna take it out.. but i'll make a half wig out of it or something once i do


----------



## LadyPBC

choctaw said:


> I had to go to wikipedia for this one. I found this:
> 
> 
> *Giant Eagle (Pennsylvania, Ohio*, West Virginia, Maryland)
> Giant Food (Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia, Delaware, Washington D.C, and West Virginia)subsidiary of Royal Ahold
> 
> I have only shopped at Giant Food when I lived in Virginia. I didn't know there was a Giant Eagle.


 

Yay - ok I forgot to stop on my way home but I'll probably hit up about three of them tomorrow.  Holla'  Long live da Jheri Juice  (oh and skala i guess - never even used it before)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Does anybody have any update pics to share??? eyebrows2:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2

ics::Flahsssss :Flahsssss ics:

...........


----------



## soonergirl

Firstborn2 said:


> Soonergirl where have you been hiding? Did somebody report you to the hotline . I'm glad you are still using and enjoying Da Juice. Juice and Skalaaaaaaaaaaa, Skalaaaaaaaaaa and Juice, yeah baby...


 

Am I crazy cuz when I hear skala and juice.. I think of that song "Gin and Juice"??? by snoop dogg "My hair been sippin on skala and juice" I know, I know Im ghetto to the 3rd power...


----------



## soonergirl

gvin89 said:


> Any relaxed heads using the "juice"? If so, what's your regimen?


 

4a relaxed-I co wash at night skala of course and I may apply a little skala leave in and apply either s curl activator spray or gel... I also use carefree curl activator lite, or hawaiian silky 14 en 1... I then bun my hair in a octopus clip and its a wrap.. In the a.m I have a twist out that is sooo cute once dry..


----------



## Firstborn2

Im juicing with my plastic cap on right now.....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Hey yall !!! LovelyNaps26 just checked in on tha Juice hotline

 and is giving a special shoutout to all the juicers of LHCF, saying that

 the Jheri Juice rocks:2cool:, LovelyNaps26 is a Care Free Curl

 juicer, Die Hard for Life!!!  Peace Out! *


----------



## LovelyNaps26

took a few days off of juicing 'cause i felt i needed to. my hair just feels different right after a wash and i feel it needs more water based cremes. anyway, my hair felt dry last night and my cremes weren't doing the trick. i picked the juice, put it through my fro, put on a satin bonnet and shower cap and stepped in the shower, with the door closed. Can you say steamer treatment? WOW. i got out the shower took off the cap and let my hair soak up the humidity. it wasn't dry, but it wasn't wet. it was super soft. 

yeah, the juice and i are back together again


----------



## LovelyNaps26

YES LADIES, I HAD TO SHOUT IT OUT!  LOL!






Chelz said:


> *Hey yall !!! LovelyNaps26 just checked in on tha Juice hotline
> 
> and is giving a special shoutout to all the juicers of LHCF, saying that
> 
> the Jheri Juice rocks:2cool:, LovelyNaps is a Care Free Curl
> 
> juicer, Die Hard for Life!!!  Peace Out! *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Im juicing with my plastic cap on right now.....



Do you juice and Skala while in braids??

"Your braids been sippin on Skala and Juice"-like soonergirl was sayin, lol


----------



## Firstborn2

I need to call the hotline, I hate to snitch but I've seen to many sightings,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soonergirl said:


> 4a relaxed-I co wash at night skala of course and I may apply a little skala leave in and apply either s curl activator spray or gel... I also use carefree curl activator lite, or hawaiian silky 14 en 1... I then bun my hair in a octopus clip and its a wrap.. In the a.m I have a twist out that is sooo cute once dry..



I like your hair soonergirl, its purrrty and long


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Do you juice and Skala while in braids??
> 
> "Your braids been sippin on Skala and Juice"-like soonergirl was sayin, lol


 
I'm not in braids right now, I had to take my hair down because my husband was getting on my nerve about seeing my hair  after this weekend they are going right back up.


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Juicin' and Moussin' tonight!


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> Thanks FB i'm not gonna take it out.. but i'll make a half wig out of it or something once i do


 
Good....


----------



## soonergirl

I hope sippin on skala and juice will help my retention.... Off to spray my head....


----------



## maxineshaw

gvin89 said:


> Any relaxed heads using the "juice"?  If so, what's your regimen?




You should check out hairlicious/Sunshyne.  For as long as I've seen her videos, she's been using Wave Nouveau as her main moisturizer.  She has such beautiful hair.


----------



## Firstborn2

PL, that's funny


----------



## soonergirl

PrincessLinzz said:


> Juicin' and Moussin' tonight!


 

Oooooo do tell!!!


----------



## maxineshaw

I've got mad buildup.  I thought I saw a gray hair but it turns out it was just s-curl flakes.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

yay!!!  got my new phone... that means i can take pix soon   now, just gotta be smarter than the phone erplexed


----------



## soonergirl

Hmmmm I bet you are really close to waist now missy, Hurry up with the pics!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

man, i'm hoping i am there lol fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> I've got mad buildup. I thought I saw a gray hair but it turns out it was just s-curl flakes.


 

 something is seriously wrong witcha....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I need to call the hotline, I hate to snitch but I've seen to many sightings,lol



Yes indeed, and that other "thing" didnt help, anywho operators will be waiting to take your sןןɐɔ, scratch that, to take your message...


----------



## Firstborn2

soonergirl said:


> I hope sippin on skala and juice will help my retention.... Off to spray my head....


 

Sounds like a perfect combo to me...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> man, i'm hoping i am there lol fingers and toes crossed



:crossfingers::crossfingers::crossfingers:


----------



## PrincessLinzz

soonergirl said:


> Oooooo do tell!!!




LOL! Well I just wash my hair in the sink, after applying the Roux Porosity I rinse that then hold my head under luke warm water and apply Tresseme Gorgeous Curls mousse from the nape down to the tips of my hair. Flip my hair back spray the S-Curl in my hair and run it down from root to tip.

Air Dry and there you have it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm not in braids right now, I had to take my hair down because my husband was getting on my nerve about seeing my hair  after this weekend they are going right back up.



Lol, I bet he had his nose all in it when you took it down, MMMmmmmmm skalaaaaa!  Then when you go back to tha braids he is going back to giving tha side-eye...:eye:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yay!!!  got my new phone... that means i can take pix soon   now, just gotta be smarter than the phone erplexed



Ooooo what kinda phone you get? I cant wait to seeeeeee your hairrrrrrr....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> LOL! Well I just wash my hair in the sink, after applying the Roux Porosity I rinse that then hold my head under luke warm water and apply *Tresseme Gorgeous Curls mousse* from the nape down to the tips of my hair. Flip my hair back spray the S-Curl in my hair and run it down from root to tip.
> 
> Air Dry and there you have it.



Tresseme Gorgeous Curls? Hmmm never heard of it, might have to try it, :eyebrows2
Why when you said "flip my hair back" did I actually picture you flipping your hair back in slowww motion like on a commercial,


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Ooooo what kinda phone you get? I cant wait to seeeeeee your hairrrrrrr....



i'm with t-mobile so i got the cliq xt...  its smarter than i am 

and now i'm getting worried the camera doesnt have a timer on it.  if it does i dunno how to do it and i need the timer to take the pix.  i dont have a full length mirror so i cant just do an over the shoulder shot, i need the timer so i can set the phone on something and get into position


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol, I bet he had his nose all in it when you took it down, MMMmmmmmm skalaaaaa!  Then when you go back to tha braids he is going back to giving tha side-eye...:eye:


 
Yeah he does, I let him cowash my hair a few nights ago and he was like come here girl let me smell that skala in a deep Barry White voice  Im going to be braided to the end of the year, so I may get a weave or a wig, I've never had one before but he doesn't mind them so I figured we both get what we want this way.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm with t-mobile so i got the cliq xt...  its smarter than i am
> 
> and now i'm getting worried the camera doesnt have a timer on it.  if it does i dunno how to do it and i need the timer to take the pix.  i dont have a full length mirror so i cant just do an over the shoulder shot, i need the timer so i can set the phone on something and get into position



Girl i have AT&T and my phone is smarter than me too lol, I bet you cant guess which phone it is....iPhone....

Ummmm if you get reallll close to the mirror it can work,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah he does, I let him cowash my hair a few nights ago and he was like come here girl let me smell that skala in a deep Barry White voice  Im going to be braided to the end of the year, so I may get a weave or a wig, I've never had one before but he doesn't mind them so I figured we both get what we want this way.



In a Barry White voice...wooooo...hahahah! that is too funny 
 Awwww SO helping out with the cowashing, 

Hmmm I vote for the wig, sounds safer for the hair :scratchch


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Girl i have AT&T and my phone is smarter than me too lol, I bet you cant guess which phone it is....iPhone....
> 
> Ummmm if you get reallll close to the mirror it can work,



lol

i dont see how it will work though.  my mirror in my bathroom is like short. its a big mirror but then the med cabinet is under it so it cuts it off short you know?  i dunno how to describe it lol


----------



## gennatay

Update: So I dont juice everyday, but every other day. I usually co-wash twice a week now that the weather is nicer.  My mix now is 100% Glycerin, Carols Daughter Hair elixir and water in a spray bottle.  I found the glycerine in a beauty supply store near my parents house. They guy gave me five bottles for $4 because he said no one ever buys them.


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Chelz said:


> Tresseme Gorgeous Curls? Hmmm never heard of it, might have to try it, :eyebrows2
> Why when you said "flip my hair back" did I actually picture you flipping your hair back in slowww motion like on a commercial,





CHELZ, I DO....IT STARTS LIKE THIS ---> LOL THEN THE WHOLE KITCHEN WALL IS WET


----------



## Firstborn2

gennatay said:


> Update: So I dont juice everyday, but every other day. I usually co-wash twice a week now that the weather is nicer. My mix now is 100% Glycerin, Carols Daughter Hair elixir and water in a spray bottle. I found the glycerine in a beauty supply store near my parents house. They guy gave me five bottles for $4 because he said no one ever buys them.


 
:woohoo: you hit the jackpot...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

...still juicin'...trying out S-Curl No-Drip...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> CHELZ, I DO....IT STARTS LIKE THIS ---> LOL THEN THE WHOLE KITCHEN WALL IS WET



... Wow PL your hair is GORGEOUS! :lovedrool: :lovedrool: :lovedrool:


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Chelz said:


> ... Wow PL your hair is GORGEOUS! :lovedrool: :lovedrool: :lovedrool:




OMG!! I TRULY APPRECIATE IT! I WORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRK FOR IT EVER SINCE JOINING THE SITE. I PRAY THIS JUICE AND MOUSSE HELPS ME REACH MY DARN GOAL OF WL


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> ...still juicin'...trying out S-Curl No-Drip...



*Lol MyAngelEyez just left a message on tha Juice Hotline yall, she letting us know that she is not a misplaced juicer and she cannot stop laughin!!!*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Chelz said:


> *Lol MyAngelEyez just left a message on tha Juice Hotline yall, she letting us know that she is not a misplaced juicer and she cannot stop laughin!!!*



My fiance called the hotline, too, and is currently in Brooklyn, NY crackin' up

I told him he couldn't leave a message, though..now he thinks we're a cult.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> OMG!! I TRULY APPRECIATE IT! I WORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRK FOR IT EVER SINCE JOINING THE SITE. I PRAY THIS JUICE AND MOUSSE HELPS ME REACH MY DARN GOAL OF WL



Girl me too!!! 

I want to try that hairflip thing in the bathroom and post a pic on here, have my back to tha mirror and then splatter juice and water all over tha mirror, except I'd have to have someone else take tha pic, erplexed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> My fiance called the hotline, too, and is currently in Brooklyn, NY crackin' up
> 
> I told him he couldn't leave a message, though..now he thinks we're a cult.



Lol, tell him he can leave a message, :mob::mob::gotroasted::mob::mob:


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> In a Barry White voice...wooooo...hahahah! that is too funny
> Awwww SO helping out with the cowashing,
> 
> Hmmm I vote for the wig, sounds safer for the hair :scratchch


 
Im leaning more towards a wig as well but I keep having nightmares about wearing one


----------



## bryantgurls

gennatay said:


> Update: So I dont juice everyday, but every other day. I usually co-wash twice a week now that the weather is nicer.  My mix now is 100% Glycerin, Carols Daughter Hair elixir and water in a spray bottle.  I found the glycerine in a beauty supply store near my parents house. They guy gave me five bottles for $4 because he said no one ever buys them.



WOW! What a deal! I need to get some more because I make my own mix also.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Im leaning more towards a wig as well but I keep having nightmares about wearing one



 I think I have seen something on this board,where tha wig was snatched off a lady on a show, Then she snatched off tha wig cap too...


Ummmmmmm....what??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> WOW! What a deal! I need to get some more because I make my own mix also.



heyyyyyy BryantGurls, whats good?


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> heyyyyyy BryantGurls, whats good?


 

Everything is juicing Chelz  

Been using my homemade mix daily and probably will be stepping it up a little as it gets warmer!


----------



## blackbarbie986

hey juicers, *waves*. haven't posted in here in a while. haven't been juicing that much these last couple weeks, got a sew in and first my head was to soar to lift up my hair and juice, then when i tried it again, made my weave a lil too greasy. but i'll figure this out, got to get my juicin back on, so when i take this out i'll be past apl. *big smile*

bout to do a quick wash and get my skala on in the meantime. lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> ...still juicin'...trying out S-Curl No-Drip...


 
Hold Up AngelEyez is dat you  Girl you've been on the Milk Carton List for so long, I thought we lost you  this was posted 4-19-10
________________________________________________________

 ATTENTION::ATTENTION Back by popular demand The Milk Carton  List #2. Have you seen'em cuz we sho haven't.

01. *LovinLocks*~ 2 fa 1 Moma & daugther M.I.A. I think this is a juice crime
1b. *OhsoOthentik*~ *(found)*
02. *MyAngelEyez~C~U*~ Don't leave da juice and da juice won't leave 
you. *(found finally)
*03.*CandiedLipGloss*~ Take a deep breath and dial 1-800-Da-Juice 
we are here for you girl 
04. *SO1913*~ I'm not going to give you to many more juice warnings, 
Holla if ya still juicay... *(found)
*05. *Babydollhair*~ Have you had your juice today?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I think I have seen something on this board,where tha wig was snatched off a lady on a show, Then she snatched off tha wig cap too...
> 
> 
> Ummmmmmm....what??


 
Yes that's in someones siggy, so you understand my fears


----------



## Firstborn2

blackbarbie986 said:


> hey juicers, *waves*. haven't posted in here in a while. haven't been juicing that much these last couple weeks, got a sew in and first my head was to soar to lift up my hair and juice, then when i tried it again, made my weave a lil too greasy. but i'll figure this out, got to get my juicin back on, so when i take this out i'll be past apl. *big smile*
> 
> bout to do a quick wash and get my skala on in the meantime. lol.


 

OMG!!! On Juicers.....you were next to make the Wanted List Thank you for the up date, get that retention and Juice....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Dang FB you took it wayyyyy back that list must be from 1984 cause I havent seen it in ages...




Firstborn2 said:


> Hold Up AngelEyez is dat you  Girl you've been on the Milk Carton List for so long, I thought we lost you  this was posted 4-19-10
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> ATTENTION::ATTENTION Back by popular demand The Milk Carton  List #2. Have you seen'em cuz we sho haven't.
> 
> 01. *LovinLocks*~ 2 fa 1 Moma & daugther M.I.A. I think this is a juice crime
> 1b. *OhsoOthentik*~ *(found)*
> 02. *MyAngelEyez~C~U*~ Don't leave da juice and da juice won't leave
> you. *(found finally)
> *03.*CandiedLipGloss*~ Take a deep breath and dial 1-800-Da-Juice
> we are here for you girl
> 04. *SO1913*~ I'm not going to give you to many more juice warnings,
> Holla if ya still juicay... *(found)
> *05. *Babydollhair*~ Have you had your juice today?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yes that's in someones siggy, so you understand my fears



Girl if anybody try to snatch your hair then I will come and snatch them,


----------



## NaturallyMo

Hey ladies. So I scratched the kinky twist idea for now. Just doing regular small 2 strands using a mix of long aid, my shea butter mix, and ecostyler. My youngest has decided that she wants to burn the midnight oil, so I've been up since 2:30 entertaining her. This child is showing no signs of tiredness and I am sleepy as hell. Damn toddler beds. I want my cribs back!!! Guess I'll work on my head some more until she runs out of gas.


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^God Bless you because I can't do it  My two youngest are graduating in june, Yay for me .


----------



## NaturallyMo

Lucky you. I can't wait. We're already counting down and mine aren't 2 yet. Do you have twins?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Dang FB you took it wayyyyy back that list must be from 1984 cause I havent seen it in ages...


 

I did I took it way back to the beginningI went searching for it too. I remember putting her on The Milk had to make sure I took her off .


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Hey ladies. So I scratched the kinky twist idea for now. Just doing regular small 2 strands using a mix of long aid, my shea butter mix, and ecostyler. My youngest has decided that she wants to burn the midnight oil, so I've been up since 2:30 entertaining her. This child is showing no signs of tiredness and I am sleepy as hell. *Damn toddler beds. I want my cribs back!!!* Guess I'll work on my head some more until she runs out of gas.



Uh-oh, do we need to call "The Super Nanny" off ABC,... :hero: I know she wants to tell them bad chaps off sometimes, "Now go to your Naughty Chair...", I can tell you right now, Aint Happenin!


----------



## Firstborn2

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Lucky you. I can't wait. We're already counting down and mine aren't 2 yet. Do you have twins?


 

no my stepdaughter whom I've raised and my son are the same age. I'z almost free


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> no my stepdaughter whom I've raised and my son are the same age. I'z almost free



Free to buy Skala by the case,  They get scholarships for school?


----------



## coolsista-paris

i wish i saw this thread on time. well i will follow the advice on my side and show pics if any results.  Im already loving the idea. Im gonnna buy some s curl


----------



## danigurl18

Not much of an update except that I'm still juicing under this weave!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

i love the juice. my hair has never felt so moisturized. I only tried S curl no drip and i dont want to try anything else!


----------



## Firstborn2

coolsista-paris said:


> i wish i saw this thread on time. well i will follow the advice on my side and show pics if any results. Im already loving the idea. Im gonnna buy some s curl


 
it's not 2 late to join...


----------



## LadyPBC

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> Hey ladies. So I scratched the kinky twist idea for now. Just doing regular small 2 strands using a mix of long aid, my shea butter mix, and ecostyler. My youngest has decided that she wants to burn the midnight oil, so I've been up since 2:30 entertaining her. This child is showing no signs of tiredness and I am sleepy as hell. Damn toddler beds. I want my cribs back!!! Guess I'll work on my head some more until she runs out of gas.


 
Just wanted to say I love your picture in your siggy  - looks like partial flat twists and twist outs.  More details please !


----------



## JuiceMobsta

coolsista-paris said:


> i wish i saw this thread on time. well i will follow the advice on my side and show pics if any results.  Im already loving the idea. Im gonnna buy some s curl





Firstborn2 said:


> it's not 2 late to join...



 Naw Naw you can still get in on this challenge...FirstBizzle said it best

 *Welcome to tha JUICE COOLSisTaH-Paris!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool::creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

danigurl18 said:


> Not much of an update except that I'm still juicing under this weave!



Whats up danigurl, keep it juicayyy, yes to juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

VirGoViXxEn said:


> i love the juice. my hair has never felt so moisturized. I only tried S curl no drip and i dont want to try anything else!



Thanks for checkin in and tellin us whats good in juicehood VirgoViXxen!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstbizzle I'm about to go try out tha FC masque, I'm gonna DC with it,  I'll probably have to use the whole container though,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Heyyy yall Mz. KrissyPrissy just checked in on tha Juice Hotline and is still juicin!!! *:2cool:


----------



## DivaD04

I'm going to be an unofficial honorary member of the JUICE! To the store I shall go and pick up some JUICE!


----------



## soslychic

Can I join? I've been juicin' for a month now


----------



## DivaD04

so which curl activator spray is better?
i'm a sta sof fro but it looks like i may venture off and get care free curl gold...if i get any second that emotions. anybody?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I'm going to be an unofficial honorary member of the JUICE! To the store I shall go and pick up some JUICE!





soslychic said:


> Can I join? I've been juicin' for a month now




*No No No, get back here DivaD04, you ARE officially part of this challenge, 
If you even "breathe" anywhere near this thread you are automatically induced into tha juicehood,

And of course you can join in SoSlyChic!!!!!*

*Both of yall should call tha hotline and check it out!!!*  




 *Welcome to tha JUICE DivaD04 and SoSlyChic!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool::creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> so which curl activator spray is better?
> i'm a sta sof fro but it looks like i may venture off and get care free curl gold...if i get any second that emotions. anybody?



Girl, CFCG is tha bomb like tick tick, go try it!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

VirGoViXxEn said:


> i love the juice. my hair has never felt so moisturized. I only tried S curl no drip and i dont want to try anything else!


 
Girl stick to what you know...don't go trying other stuff and mess everything up, be good to the juice and the juice will be good to you


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Firstbizzle I'm about to go try out tha FC masque, I'm gonna DC with it,  I'll probably have to use the whole container though,


 
Is this your first time using it? you don't need the whole jar a lil goes along way...Skalaaaaaaaaa oh yea


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> I'm going to be an unofficial honorary member of the JUICE! To the store I shall go and pick up some JUICE!


 
Why are you playing? I know you have read enough post to know, we don't play that sideline mess . It's never to late to join Da Juice...girl juice make the world go round


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Hey yall!!!!!Choctaw just checked in on tha JUICE Hotline to tell us wazzzz good in juicehood, she is just lettin her Soulllllllll glooooooooowith Care Free Curl
GOLD!!!*
:2cool::reddancer::reddancer: :2cool:


----------



## ConsiderCamille

I juiced for the first time ever yesterday!!
I used s curl no drip and braided my hair in to about 12 braids and put coconut oil on the ends.  I attempted to do a braidout this morning and my hair didnt come out how I wanted (because I did my braids way too small) but my hair feels great, soft and moisturized...I'm going to continue working on my juicin technique and if I like it after a week or two I may clean out my closet and get that product junkie stinch out my clothes! 

Thanks fellow juicers!


----------



## Firstborn2

Choccccccc is crazy....lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Choccccccc is crazy....lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ConsiderCamille said:


> I juiced for the first time ever yesterday!!
> I used s curl no drip and braided my hair in to about 12 braids and put coconut oil on the ends.  I attempted to do a braidout this morning and my hair didnt come out how I wanted (because I did my braids way too small) but my hair feels great, soft and moisturized...I'm going to continue working on my juicin technique and if I like it after a week or two I may clean out my closet and get that product junkie stinch out my clothes!
> 
> Thanks fellow juicers!



Thanks for checking in and sharing with us Camille, now you know we want to see pics,


----------



## DivaD04

TEAR! Shedding some LHCF LOVE!!  NOW that I am officially in this Jheri Juice Family, NOW I GOT THA JUICE!!!!! I just went and grabbed 2 bottles of CFCG....Chelz I just got JUICE UPPPP!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Is this your first time using it? you don't need the whole jar a lil goes along way...Skalaaaaaaaaa oh yea



Yes it is, Ive been sooooooooooooooooo lazy all week about my hair, I just dont feel like bothering with it lately, but it is superrrrrrr moisturized!!!

I guess I'll rinse the FC masque out tonight and then blow dry and post pics(Ive been sayin that all week), But then again, Ill probably fall asleep before I manage to do that,


----------



## merilusmims

Im still juicin and im postiing so....im a recovering juice hotlinemember lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> TEAR! Shedding some LHCF LOVE!!  NOW that I am officially in this Jheri Juice Family, NOW I GOT THA JUICE!!!!! I just went and grabbed 2 bottles of CFCG....Chelz I just got JUICE UPPPP!



Ayeeeeeeeeeee! Get juicay wit it, Get juicayyy wit it


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Ayeeeeeeeeeee! Get juicay wit it, Get juicayyy wit it



It has been 8 min. i need to get juiced...i'm drying out


----------



## JuiceMobsta

merilusmims said:


> Im still juicin and im postiing so....im a recovering juice hotlinemember lol



Lol wazzz poppin witcha MerilusMims, as long as you keep checkin in and tellin us waz good, you wont have to go to the *SJA program(Slacking Juicers Awareness)
*

At SJA they make you sit in a circle of other SJA'ers , and then you have to introduce yourself  like this, "Hi. My name is Merilus. ",

... Thats what happens if you fall off the juicewagon too many times,  Be good to tha juice and it will be good to you!!!


----------



## EMJazzy

Firstborn2 said:


> EMJazzy you are a faithful and dedicated juicer. You never given us any problems. You've never been on the Milk Carton List. We've never had to send the Juice Squad after you:mob: and quite frankly you keep the juice on top of your head
> 
> So we present to you "*The Keep It Juicay, Keep It Right Award*"  . You go girl


 
awww shucks  Thank you!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

wait a second...it's not too late to join! i've been coming into this thread every day and lamenting about how it was too late for me to join lol happy that's not the case because i JUST bought some s-curl from cvs and i'm ready to start using it.

quick question though. well 2 quick questions-
1. i heard that glycerin doesn't work well in dry weather and i noticed the s-curl has glycerin. how are people combatting dryness? by just DC'ing?

2. are people doing it only on clean hair or just anytime they feel like spritzing it?


----------



## DivaD04

bkprincess617 said:


> wait a second...it's not too late to join! i've been coming into this thread every day and lamenting about how it was too late for me to join lol happy that's not the case because i JUST bought some s-curl from cvs and i'm ready to start using it.
> 
> quick question though. well 2 quick questions-
> 1. i heard that glycerin doesn't work well in dry weather and i noticed the s-curl has glycerin. how are people combatting dryness? by just DC'ing?
> 
> 2. are people doing it only on clean hair or just anytime they feel like spritzing it?



1)as long as there's moisture in the air...glycerin will pull any moister out of the air and towards your hair. perfect climate is humid days....lot's of water for glycerin to grab
2)i apply to clean hair but then again i myself poo 3/4 x's/wk


----------



## PrincessLinzz

I just juiced!! Pics below:


----------



## Butterfly08

I've juiced 2 days in a row. It's humid and rainy this week so I've been cowashing and wet bunning. I put on Redken Heavy Cream, Lustrasilk juice gel and castor oil on my ends. My hair feels nice and soft. In the morning I spritz with water and add EVOO. What can I say, I need a lot of product.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> I just juiced!! Pics below:



Heyy PL,  your hair is mad juicy, looks super moisturized,


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Chelz said:


> Heyy PL,  your hair is mad juicy, looks super moisturized,



Its issssss!!!!! My neck feels kinda gross but nothing a lil washing won't cure...lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Butterfly08 said:


> I've juiced 2 days in a row. It's humid and rainy this week so I've been cowashing and wet bunning. I put on Redken Heavy Cream, Lustrasilk juice gel and castor oil on my ends. My hair feels nice and soft. In the morning I spritz with water and add EVOO. What can I say, I need a lot of product.



Oh I remember when you posted about that stylist, youll be back in no time!!! That moisturizing reggie sounds great!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bkprincess617 said:


> wait a second...it's not too late to join! i've been coming into this thread every day and lamenting about how it was too late for me to join lol happy that's not the case because i JUST bought some s-curl from cvs and i'm ready to start using it.
> 
> quick question though. well 2 quick questions-
> 1. i heard that glycerin doesn't work well in dry weather and i noticed the s-curl has glycerin. how are people combatting dryness? by just DC'ing?
> Some ppl,like Adora, have reported using tha juice all year without any problems,
> 
> 2. are people doing it only on clean hair or just anytime they feel like spritzing it?
> I do it on clean hair(hair that has been air dried or blow dried with other products though) and also throughout the week, in between washes...




*Girl now you know you can use tha juice anytime you want, its NEVER too late to JUICE!!!!!!

-Quote:"If you even "breathe" anywhere near this thread you are automatically induced into tha juicehood," *

*You should call tha hotline and check it out!!!*  


 *Welcome to tha JUICE BKPrincess617 !!!!!!!!!!!!* ..................................................
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool::creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob:


----------



## Firstborn2

PL I've died and gone to juice heaven looking at your hairit's juicetabulous...


----------



## Butterfly08

Chelz said:


> Oh I remember when you posted about that stylist, youll be back in no time!!! That moisturizing reggie sounds great!!


 
Thank you! Chelz you are truly the smiley queen. And I thought *I* loved smileys!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok yall, DivaD04 checked in awhile ago on tha One N' Only JUICE Hotline to let us know that she just got her juice, she let her Soulllllllll gloooooooooooo:2cool::2cool:,, and she is feeling Oh Sooooooo Silky Smoothhhhh.eyebrows2:eyebrows2 eyebrows2*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Butterfly08 said:


> Thank you! Chelz you are truly the smiley queen. And I thought *I* loved smileys!



Lol, yeah but I hate searching for them badboys though...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> PL I've died and gone to juice heaven looking at your hairit's juicetabulous...



R.I.P. Weezy F. Bizzle.   May she rest in peace.  

Meanwhile, PL is still over there killin folks with that Juicealicious Hair,, and singing *"My hair is too Juicealicious for ya babe..."*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Firstborn2 said:


> Hold Up AngelEyez is dat you  Girl you've been on the Milk Carton List for so long, I thought we lost you  this was posted 4-19-10
> ________________________________________________________
> 
> ATTENTION::ATTENTION Back by popular demand The Milk Carton  List #2. Have you seen'em cuz we sho haven't.
> 
> 01. *LovinLocks*~ 2 fa 1 Moma & daugther M.I.A. I think this is a juice crime
> 1b. *OhsoOthentik*~ *(found)*
> 02. *MyAngelEyez~C~U*~ Don't leave da juice and da juice won't leave
> you. *(found finally)
> *03.*CandiedLipGloss*~ Take a deep breath and dial 1-800-Da-Juice
> we are here for you girl
> 04. *SO1913*~ I'm not going to give you to many more juice warnings,
> Holla if ya still juicay... *(found)
> *05. *Babydollhair*~ Have you had your juice today?



:wow:


----------



## BostonMaria

I "juiced" my stepdaughter's hair this morning. I shouldn't have done it. I think I created a monster!  I came home and she told me that she used my s-curl erplexed

You're probably wondering why I am making such a big deal about it. Well her hair is hip length and she goes easily goes through a bottle of gel a week


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Yeah, I was briefly lost, but now I'm found...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Yeah, I was briefly lost, but now I'm found...



Lol, let tha churcchhh sayyyyyy 

Awww look at you and your red hair..., oh and your Scurl hubby of course,


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Yeah, I was briefly lost, but now I'm found...


 

 These are the best juice photos I've ever seen


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Chelz said:


> Lol, let tha churcchhh sayyyyyy
> 
> Awww look at you and your red hair..., oh and your Scurl hubby of course,



LOL, yep, I'm a red hair convert...so much better than dishwater blonde, IMO.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Firstborn2 said:


> These are the best juice photos I've ever seen



Ya'll gotta excuse me, I'm looking a bit washed out and rough-n-tumble, .


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ya'll gotta excuse me, I'm looking a bit washed out and rough-n-tumble, .



So your hair is actually blonde? :eyebrows2


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Ya'll gotta excuse me, I'm looking a bit washed out and rough-n-tumble, .


 
Naw you're cool, you look like you're about to go ride on somebody fa the juice.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Chelz said:


> So your hair is actually blonde? :eyebrows2



yep, I'm a natural blonde (side effect of albinism ).


----------



## Firstborn2

Look at all that hair....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> yep, I'm a natural blonde (side effect of albinism ).



Awwww its a pretty color though!  Look at little AngelEyez when she was a youngsta,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok imma post a pic of Baby Chelz in a bit,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok yall, Here is Baby Chelzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, I think tha hair was in a ponytail, and somebody didnt know how to smooth them edges, *


----------



## Sianna

Aaaaaahhhh!!!! 

I LOVE baby Chelzzzzz!!!!

What color is that HAIR??!! I LOVE it!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Aaaaaahhhh!!!!
> 
> I LOVE baby Chelzzzzz!!!!
> 
> What color is that HAIR??!! I LOVE it!!!



Lol, heyyyy Sianna!!! Waz poppin

And I dont know its like blondish brown right there...or brownish blonde, :scratchch


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol, heyyyy Sianna!!! Waz poppin
> 
> And I dont know its like blondish brown right there...or brownish blonde, :scratchch





Well, whichever it is, I like it! Is it still that same color?


----------



## Sianna

I'm not rushing you,  but did you ever post any progress pics? I was trying to look back through the thread, but there's just sooooooo many pages!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Well, whichever it is, I like it! Is it still that same color?



Thanks, its a variation of that color, darker


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I'm not rushing you,  but did you ever post any progress pics? I was trying to look back through the thread, but there's just sooooooo many pages!!!



Lol. MmmmmHmmmm sure.

I had posted some pics a longggggggg time ago in this thread but I dont know when, musta been like 1982,


----------



## Sunshine_One

I've been MIA.  I fell out of love the HS14n1.  But I rebounded with Mixed Chicks leave-in.  The 1st two ingredients in the MC is water and glycerin.  Could this product be considered the "juice"?

Full list of MC ingredients below:

Water, glycerin, amodimethicone, emulsifying wax, hydrolyzed wheat protein,/pvp crosspolymer, methylgluceth-20, hydroxypropyl trimonium choloride, octyl methoxycinnamate, hydroxyethyl celloluse, jojoba oil, safflower oil, primrose oil, wheat amino acid, crosilk, hydrolyzed collagen (marine), phenoxyethanel, methylparaben, proplyparaben, butylparaben, FD&C red #40, FD&C yellow #5, fragrance 

Another option is find a "juice" that will mix well with MC.


----------



## DivaD04

Good morning juicers. I just got Juiced! Eventually I'll either go in my closet and look for my baggies or go buy some. Now for a nap!


----------



## Blessed2bless

This jucing is the truth.... I have taken out my braids and still juicing.... I am seeing so much retention....I will try to update pictures...


----------



## Firstborn2

Sunshine_One said:


> I've been MIA.  I fell out of love the HS14n1. But I rebounded with Mixed Chicks leave-in. The 1st two ingredients in the MC is water and glycerin. Could this product be considered the "juice"?
> 
> Full list of MC ingredients below:
> 
> Water, glycerin, amodimethicone, emulsifying wax, hydrolyzed wheat protein,/pvp crosspolymer, methylgluceth-20, hydroxypropyl trimonium choloride, octyl methoxycinnamate, hydroxyethyl celloluse, jojoba oil, safflower oil, primrose oil, wheat amino acid, crosilk, hydrolyzed collagen (marine), phenoxyethanel, methylparaben, proplyparaben, butylparaben, FD&C red #40, FD&C yellow #5, fragrance
> 
> Another option is find a "juice" that will mix well with MC.


 
Yup it is, so juice and be merry


----------



## Firstborn2

Blessed2bless said:


> This jucing is the truth.... I have taken out my braids and still juicing.... I am seeing so much retention....I will try to update pictures...


 
 Get that retention....May the juice be with you...


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Good morning juicers. I just got Juiced! Eventually I'll either go in my closet and look for my baggies or go buy some. Now for a nap!


 
Juice today, juice tomorrow and live to juice another day, we love to juice:2cool:


----------



## Firstborn2

@ Chelz you look adorable...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> @ Chelz you look adorable...



Thanks, I knew nothing of tha juice back then!


----------



## PittiPat

*I'm juicy! How about you?*


----------



## foxee

I'm going to change things up a bit since I'm planning to BKT soon.  I'm going to spray CFCG into my hand and then distribute through my hair instead of spraying on my hair directly.  I'm concerned about reversion but I don't want to give up my CFCG.

Viva la juice!


----------



## naturalhigh

I co-washed this morning and only 1 hair came out...I'm growing out colored hair and I usually have pieces that break off here and there on my ends and since JUICIN' that has stopped!!!! RETENTION!


----------



## naturalhigh

btw has anyone noticed the CFCG packaging change? I bought my first bottle from a BSS and it listed three things on the front one of them being Wheat Amino Acids (I think) and the bottle I just bought from Sally's only had two things listed on the front and the Wheat whatever wasn't listed.....what does that mean?


----------



## DivaD04

naturalhigh said:


> btw has anyone noticed the CFCG packaging change? I bought my first bottle from a BSS and it listed three things on the front one of them being Wheat Amino Acids (I think) and the bottle I just bought from Sally's only had two things listed on the front and the Wheat whatever wasn't listed.....what does that mean?



the first thing i noticed was waa...i was like, okay cool.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Chelz said:


> *Ok yall, Here is Baby Chelzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, I think tha hair was in a ponytail, and somebody didnt know how to smooth them edges, *



What a cutie pie! Workin' dem shades, too


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> What a cutie pie! Workin' dem shades, too



Awww thanks girl, did you juice today? Cause I didnt... I'm about to though


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Chelz said:


> Awww thanks girl, did you juice today? Cause I didnt... I'm about to though



Sure did, juiced it up good this morning, cuz it was 68% humidity today Had moist hair all day.


----------



## NaturallyMo

I juiced my twists this morning with CFCG. A few days ago, I was eyeing The Hawaiian Silky Cream Moisturizer Curl Activator at the BSS. Opened it up and it smelled yummy, but my better judgement kicked in and I put it back on the shelf . Well, I had to go and exchange something today, so I picked up a bottle (Once a PJ, always a PJ). Has anyone else ever tried this product?





 I'll be sure to let yall know how it works out.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> I juiced my twists this morning with CFCG. A few days ago, I was eyeing The Hawaiian Silky Cream Moisturizer Curl Activator at the BSS. Opened it up and it smelled yummy, but my better judgement kicked in and I put it back on the shelf . Well, I had to go and exchange something today, so I picked up a bottle (Once a PJ, always a PJ). Has anyone else ever tried this product?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be sure to let yall know how it works out.



Hmmmm what are the ingredients, it looks yummy,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

naturalhigh said:


> I co-washed this morning and only 1 hair came out...I'm growing out colored hair and I usually have pieces that break off here and there on my ends and since JUICIN' that has stopped!!!! RETENTION!



Yes Lawd, retention is on point, so stay juicayyyyyyy....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PittiPat said:


> *I'm juicy! How about you?*



Hayyy PittiPat, whats poppin, yes to juice,


----------



## Firstborn2

foxee said:


> I'm going to change things up a bit since I'm planning to BKT soon. I'm going to spray CFCG into my hand and then distribute through my hair instead of spraying on my hair directly. I'm concerned about reversion but I don't want to give up my CFCG.
> 
> Viva la juice!


 
That sounds like a plan just don't give up on the juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sunshine_One said:


> I've been MIA.  I fell out of love the HS14n1.  But I rebounded with Mixed Chicks leave-in.  The 1st two ingredients in the MC is water and glycerin. * Could this product be considered the "juice"?*
> 
> Full list of MC ingredients below:
> 
> Water, *glycerin*, amodimethicone, emulsifying wax, hydrolyzed wheat protein,/pvp crosspolymer, methylgluceth-20, hydroxypropyl trimonium choloride, octyl methoxycinnamate, hydroxyethyl celloluse, jojoba oil, safflower oil, primrose oil, wheat amino acid, crosilk, hydrolyzed collagen (marine), phenoxyethanel, methylparaben, proplyparaben, butylparaben, FD&C red #40, FD&C yellow #5, fragrance
> 
> Another option is find a "juice" that will mix well with MC.



Ayeeee whats good Sunshine, I was worried about ya for a minute there, you were lost and now are found Dont fall off tha juicewagon and yea that Mixed Chix is also tha juice, be good to tha juice and it will be good to you, be bad to tha juice and ummmm, lets not go there...:sandm:


----------



## kbragg

I'm still juicin (I think) using African Pride Braid Spray. Is this still juice?






Ingredients
African Pride Herbal Complex , Water - Aqua , Apocynum Cannabinum Root Extract , Nettle Extract - Urtica Dioica , Rosemary Leaf Extract - Rosmarinus Officinalis , Arctium Lappa Root Extract , Betula Alba Extract , Rosa Canina Fruit Extract , Carrageenan Extract - Chondrus Crispus , Coltsfoot Flower Extract - Tussilago Farfara , Wild Cherry Bark Extract - Prunus Serotina , Dandelion Extract - Taraxacum Officinale , Sambucus Nigra , Equisetum Hiemale Extract , Echinacea Purpurea Extract , Propylene Glycol , *Glycerin* , PEG-12 Dimethicone , PEG-8 , Oleth-20 , PEG-75 Lanolin , Silk Amino Acids , Panthenol , Acetamidopropyl Trimonium Chloride , Fragrance - Parfum , Diazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Propylparaben


----------



## lamaria211

checking in i just washed and dcd with CON ultra moisturizing  shampoo and HB olive cholesterol and im juicing right now!


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> I'm still juicin (I think) using African Pride Braid Spray. Is this still juice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ingredients
> African Pride Herbal Complex , Water - Aqua , Apocynum Cannabinum Root Extract , Nettle Extract - Urtica Dioica , Rosemary Leaf Extract - Rosmarinus Officinalis , Arctium Lappa Root Extract , Betula Alba Extract , Rosa Canina Fruit Extract , Carrageenan Extract - Chondrus Crispus , Coltsfoot Flower Extract - Tussilago Farfara , Wild Cherry Bark Extract - Prunus Serotina , Dandelion Extract - Taraxacum Officinale , Sambucus Nigra , Equisetum Hiemale Extract , Echinacea Purpurea Extract , Propylene Glycol , *Glycerin* , PEG-12 Dimethicone , PEG-8 , Oleth-20 , PEG-75 Lanolin , Silk Amino Acids , Panthenol , Acetamidopropyl Trimonium Chloride , Fragrance - Parfum , Diazolidinyl Urea , Methylparaben , Propylparaben


 

KBragg I can't say for sure if this is juice, I believe Adora said it had to be the first 5 ingredients, leave it to you to try and change the rules.If you want to use it as juice go right ahead, I'm just glad you've stopped hiding from us...


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Firstborn2 said:


> PL I've died and gone to juice heaven looking at your hairit's juicetabulous...



LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU AND CHELZ!! Y'ALL KEEP ME ROLLING!!


----------



## My Friend

Baby Chelz  is very cute.


----------



## choctaw

My Friend said:


> Baby Chelz  is very cute.



she is rockin' those shades


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Baby Chelz  is very cute.





choctaw said:


> she is rockin' those shades



Awwwwww thanks guys!!! 

*MyFriend* where you been hiding??? 

Heyyyyyy *Choctaw*,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU AND CHELZ!! Y'ALL KEEP ME ROLLING!!



We  you too PL!!!!


----------



## DivaD04

i just got juiced up! 
um i called the juice hotline the other day, did you get my message?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> i just got juiced up!
> um i called the juice hotline the other day, did you get my message?



*Yes we got your message, I posted it on Pg.263...*



Chelz said:


> *Ok yall, DivaD04 checked in awhile ago on tha One N' Only JUICE Hotline to let us know that she just got her juice, she let her Soulllllllll gloooooooooooo:2cool::2cool:,, and she is feeling Oh Sooooooo Silky Smoothhhhh.eyebrows2:eyebrows2 eyebrows2*


----------



## kbragg

Firstborn2 said:


> KBragg I can't say for sure if this is juice, I believe Adora said it had to be the first 5 ingredients, leave it to you to try and change the rules.If you want to use it as juice go right ahead, I'm just glad you've stopped hiding from us...



Technically it's the 4th ingredient as all those extracts are part of the African Herb Blend blah blah blah


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I am juicing you already know it JuiceDIVAS. I have my Alter ego I used it cannot say anything yet because you know I only comb once a week now so we will see what happends when I do. I been under the weather with the allergies it was bad these past few days. But I still had strenght to juice. So I was druged up last night with benadryl why I get up this morning and the juice was next to me on the bed not sure if I juice but either way my hair was soft and my nosey was clear and no issues today am JUICEFIEDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Coil Tresses

I love  the juice, and I co-wash daily; my hair loves the attention and is responding well. I use S-Curl No Drip Spray, and L.A. activator gel. I need to re-stock I'm getting close to my reserve. 

Have a nice day ladies.


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> Technically it's the 4th ingredient as all those extracts are part of the African Herb Blend blah blah blah


 
Girl well you are good, Juice and be merry  have you tried it yet? give me a review, I may try it once I get my braids back in.


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I am juicing you already know it JuiceDIVAS. I have my Alter ego I used it cannot say anything yet because you know I only comb once a week now so we will see what happends when I do. I been under the weather with the allergies it was bad these past few days. But I still had strenght to juice. So I was druged up last night with benadryl why I get up this morning and the juice was next to me on the bed not sure if I juice but either way my hair was soft and my nosey was clear and no issues today am JUICEFIEDDDDDDDDDDDDD


 

Now this is a true juicer. You deserve the *"Come Hell or High Water I Got my Juice*" Award


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Now this is a true juicer. You deserve the *"Come Hell or High Water I Got my Juice*" Award



Lol, thats a good one FBizzle,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

kbragg said:


> Technically it's the 4th ingredient as all those extracts are part of the African Herb Blend blah blah blah



Ok well its tha juice then,  Just keeeeeepppp juicin onnnnnnn :reddancer:


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> *Yes we got your message, I posted it on Pg.263...*



Why thank you MASTER JUICE CHELZ!


----------



## LovelyNaps26

i have perfected my juice reggie. i juice right before heading in the shower (with the door closed). even with a satin bonnet and a shower cap the juice sucks up the steam.  i thought i'd have to quit juicing come october/november but if i do this reggie i don't think the cooler/dryer weather may matter. 

oh, juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LovelyNaps26 said:


> i have perfected my juice reggie. i juice right before heading in the shower (with the door closed). even with a satin bonnet and a shower cap the juice sucks up the steam.  i thought i'd have to quit juicing come october/november but if i do this reggie i don't think the cooler/dryer weather may matter.
> 
> oh, juice.



That is a great idea LovelyNaps26!!!! Yes Lawd, juice is tha truth,Amen, the doors of the church are open...


----------



## merilusmims

I went to like 5 stores today no jheri juice did you ladies buy then alll?


----------



## DivaD04

merilusmims said:


> I went to like 5 stores today no jheri juice did you ladies buy then alll?


man down!!! 7 30
don't play...cvs, walmart, walgreens, any major grocery store, osco drug, sav-on, texas beauty, ult, sally's.....YOU DON'T HAVE DA JUICE! do we need the innanet..http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1273369...vator&rh=i:aps,k:curl activator,i:beauty..... call the juice hotline stat! NO, SERIOUSLY, CALL THE JUICE HOTLINE STAT! The Grand Master Juice will lead you in the right direction.  we need you


----------



## choctaw

merilusmims said:


> I went to like 5 stores today no jheri juice did you ladies buy then alll?



I plead the fifth


----------



## Mahalialee4

I dare the 'persssssson' who took the SECOND last jar of African Gold Activator off the shelf to say who they are!
lISTEN now, I went to get TWO jars....and there was ONE LEFT....ONE JAR!!!!!!!!!So you have MY OTHER JAR!

On second thought...you just keep your little self quiet...it's BETTER I DON'T KNOW......





sometimes i get..........


----------



## kbragg

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl well you are good, Juice and be merry  have you tried it yet? give me a review, I may try it once I get my braids back in.



It's really nice Smells pretty and not too heavy at all. The CFCG was too heavy for my hair and too much for my braids but this is perfect


----------



## soulfusion

lol! I've heard it all girl.  I've heard of sleepwalking and people eating while they're asleep, but JUICING???  That's true dedication, Sis!   Hope those allergy issues stay gone.  They've been killing me this Spring too, so I know how you feel!



MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I been under the weather with the allergies it was bad these past few days. But I still had strenght to juice. So I was druged up last night with benadryl *why I get up this morning and the juice was next to me on the bed not sure if I juice but either way my hair was soft* and my nosey was clear and no issues today am JUICEFIEDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm lightly juicing tonight, I don't won't my twistout to mess up....


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm lightly juicing tonight, I don't won't my twistout to mess up....



You don't want SO whispering "Chaka Chaka Khan" if your hair starts gaining altitude 

and yes, Ise juicing!


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> I plead the fifth


 
Girl what if there were a real juice shortage, it would be total chaos


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> You don't want SO whispering "Chaka Chaka Khan" if your hair *starts gaining altitude *
> 
> and yes, Ise juicing!



,

Noooo too much juice will have me lookin like Don King,


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Hey everybody!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> lol! I've heard it all girl.  I've heard of sleepwalking and people eating while they're asleep, but JUICING???  That's true dedication, Sis!   Hope those allergy issues stay gone.  They've been killing me this Spring too, so I know how you feel!



Hey SoulFusion! Whats up? 

Now ya know I'm not gonna sleepwalk, not even for tha juice, dead to tha world...


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl what if there were a real juice shortage, it would be total chaos



for real, I just took 2 large bottles of cfcg and I left all the other juices on the shelf.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey everybody!



Well hey OhSoO!! How you been? Juicin I hope!! :eyebrows2


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Well hey OhSoO!! How you been? Juicin I hope!! :eyebrows2


 
You know I juice daily! I am ok. At work, bored. What r u up to?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> for real, I just took 2 large bottles of cfcg and I left all the other juices on the shelf.



 Slowwwww down there Choc, the 16oz bottles? So it was you who took all of the big bottles...

Lol just kidding there are prob some at super Wolly World


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> You know I juice daily! I am ok. At work, bored. What r u up to?



You at work?? Dang, OhSoO stays on tha grind, 

I'm bored too, goin window shoppin 2morow at some big mall...<<<Kinda like that but with an empty cart,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> man down!!! 7 30
> don't play...cvs, walmart, walgreens, any major grocery store, osco drug, sav-on, texas beauty, ult, sally's.....YOU DON'T HAVE DA JUICE! do we need the innanet..http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1273369...vator&rh=i:aps,k:curl activator,i:beauty..... call the juice hotline stat! NO, SERIOUSLY, CALL THE JUICE HOTLINE STAT! The Grand Master Juice will lead you in the right direction.  we need you



Lol @ tha innanet, you soo silly DivaD, who is tha Grand Masta Juica?? 
 Must be Adora


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> You at work?? Dang, OhSoO stays on tha grind,
> 
> I'm bored too, goin window shoppin 2morow at some big mall...<<<Kinda like that but with an empty cart,


 
Yup, I work 7p-7a. So I have six more hours to go. Time is going kind of slow tonight. 

Someone suggested that I go window shopping tonight. I don't want to. It's such a tease....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Yup, I work 7p-7a. So I have six more hours to go. Time is going kind of slow tonight.
> 
> Someone suggested that I go window shopping tonight. I don't want to. It's such a tease....



Yeah you'll be in there like hmmmmm what would I get if I were shoppin forrealz,, I would get this, and ooooh that bracelet is bangin and oh look they have tha necklace to go with it too,  and those shoes are fiyah, ooooh and that shirt would go with these pants I got at tha crib  and then you find a random 50% off coupon for tha juice that somebody dropped on the sidewalk(thats one mad juicer),


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Yeah you'll be in there like hmmmmm what would I get if I were shoppin forrealz,, I would get this, and ooooh that bracelet is bangin and oh look they have tha necklace to go with it too, and those shoes are fiyah, ooooh and that shirt would go with these pants I got at tha crib  and then you find a random 50% off coupon for tha juice that somebody dropped on the sidewalk(thats one mad juicer),


 
 So Silly....I need to find a cute hairstyle for my trip to ATL this month


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> So Silly....I need to find a cute hairstyle for my trip to ATL this month



Ayeeeee Peace up, A-town downnnnnn 

Whats poppin down there this month, visiting fam? Tell everybody to juice too, yes to juice


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Ayeeeee Peace up, A-town downnnnnn
> 
> Whats poppin down there this month, visiting fam? Tell everybody to juice too, yes to juice


 
Yes, lots of fam down there. My nephew is graduating from High School. So , Auntie is on her way to see him walk. 

I have been trying to get my sister to start juicing. She's stuck on some Miss. Jessie's product.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm so nervous and excited, I can't sleep, I can't wait to open my gifts! Um Choc don't judge me


----------



## mscocoface

Well I did some updates.

Used my CFCG today on the ends and then did one large french braid in the back.

I wanted to do something different so I made a little hair tie with a flower. 

Later in the day I took my hair down and here are the results of each.

















It took me waaay more time to redo my twists this week than it should have because my lazy behind waited for 4 weeks to try to redo them.  This is a nono for me because my hair has no problems in the dread department.

If I wanted dreads I would have no issues with it locking. erplexed

My DH actually liked the hair tie when I put it on this morning I was getting ready to take it off then he said he liked it and a lady in Target stopped me to ask where I had purchased it.   Of course her hand started reaching for my head and I had to counter block it. 

Anyway.  Still enjoying the journey hair is growing and my ends aren't crunchy.  These are good things.


----------



## Firstborn2

I spotted Taj in the MBL thread, she's been MIA for a minute, which reminds me I probaby won't get the chance tomorrow to post the Most Wanted 3 so I'll do it now,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

MsCoco can you make me one, that is gorgeous and I'm serious...


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm so nervous and excited, I can't sleep, I can't wait to open my gifts! Um Choc don't judge me


 

I cant wait to hear about what you get.


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSo what's up with moms has she been juicing?


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> OhSo what's up with moms has she been juicing?


 
Mommy barely has any hair now. She cut her TWA to a bald fade, so I don't know what she's doing now.


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm so nervous and excited, I can't sleep, I can't wait to open my gifts! Um Choc don't judge me



no judging here ...


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Mommy barely has any hair now. She cut her TWA to a bald fade, so I don't know what she's doing now.


 
Oh that's right I was in her second thread, she is looking phlyy


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh that's right I was in her second thread, she is looking phlyy


 

Yeah, she's cute 

I guess I should call her today 

What haver you been up to?


----------



## Firstborn2

*Happy Mother's Day **Ladies....*

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. *CherryPie*
02. CaliDiamond
03. TKJ25
04. Blkonyx488
05. Klowdnyne
06. DigitalRain
07. LaCreolgurl
08. Adel10
09. Brownbeans96
10. Mekyakakinkerbelle

_Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Yeah, she's cute
> 
> I guess I should call her today
> 
> What haver you been up to?


 
Girl spent the day with my family we did a lil shopping and had lunch on the pier, went to a carnival. We are having pretty good weather, a good time to be out doors. What's going on witchu???


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> no judging here ...


 
Choc I don't trust you, you always have something slick to say, I had to get you before you got me,


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

so i decided to attempt a roller set earlier tonite.  i'm proud of my self lol

its not an official length check so i dont have my official length checking shirt and poses done lol.  after i did the roller set i brushed it out. it was nice and fluffy, kind of the leobody does hers.  i'm going to wrap it tonite and that should get her straight by the morning 

fresh out the rollers






free balling after brushing things out (no the middle is not thinning, my hair is just laying funny)





my sad attempt at sneaking a peak of where i'm sitting at





i cant quite tell if i can claim wl yet or not... i dunno. what say ye?!?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i decided to attempt a roller set earlier tonite.  i'm proud of my self lol
> 
> its not an official length check so i dont have my official length checking shirt and poses done lol.  after i did the roller set i brushed it out. it was nice and fluffy, kind of the leobody does hers.  i'm going to wrap it tonite and that should get her straight by the morning
> 
> fresh out the rollers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> free balling after brushing things out (no the middle is not thinning, my hair is just laying funny)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sad attempt at sneaking a peak of where i'm sitting at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant quite tell if i can claim wl yet or not... i dunno. what say ye?!?



Its kind of hard to tell but if its not WL then its verrryyyy close to it!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *Happy Mother's Day **Ladies....*
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> 01. *CherryPie*
> 02. CaliDiamond
> 03. TKJ25
> 04. Blkonyx488
> 05. Klowdnyne
> 06. DigitalRain
> 07. LaCreolgurl
> 08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbeans96
> 10. Mekyakakinkerbelle
> 
> _Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._



Did we ever find errbody from tha last list?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i decided to attempt a roller set earlier tonite.  i'm proud of my self lol
> 
> its not an official length check so i dont have my official length checking shirt and poses done lol.  after i did the roller set i brushed it out. it was nice and fluffy, kind of the leobody does hers.  i'm going to wrap it tonite and that should get her straight by the morning



BTW, I LOVEEEEEE your hair Mz. MoMO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Yes, lots of fam down there. My nephew is graduating from High School. So , Auntie is on her way to see him walk.
> 
> I have been trying to get my sister to start juicing. She's stuck on some Miss. Jessie's product.



Lol, tell her to get off Miss Jessies and on to juice 

Awwww that is great to hear, I hope he goes on to do great things!!


----------



## Firstborn2

MoMo the last pic looks WL to me


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Did we ever find errbody from tha last list?


 
Nope I believe only 5 out of the 10


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Its kind of hard to tell but if its not WL then its verrryyyy close to it!!!



yeah, i couldnt tell either lmao between my hair not being bone straight like usual and not having my measuring shirt on (which i have convinced my self shows me where wl is better lol) i was very thrown off.  i'll see what tomorrow holds when i get my measuring shirt on lol

and thank you


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> MoMo the last pic looks WL to me



well when i re-check tomorrow, if i'm still not sure i'll hold off on claiming til i can say for sure lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yeah, i couldnt tell either lmao between my hair not being bone straight like usual and not having my measuring shirt on (which i have convinced my self shows me where wl is better lol) i was very thrown off.  i'll see what tomorrow holds when i get my measuring shirt on lol
> 
> and thank you



Lol so what if you make a measuring shirt and it shrinks or stretches, then what... 

I got my fingers crossed for ya, let us know whats good :crossfingers:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*RockCreak checked in on tha Juice Hotline yesterday at approximately 12:52pm, Eastern Standard time that is,, 

She had just come back from pressin charges against her daughter.........

....For stealin tha JUICE,

 No one,, and she means NO ONE touches her juice,,

She'll holla back lata...*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*I, Chelz, present RockCreak with tha
"Juice on Ladlock2:ckdown"Award*.   



Chelz said:


> *RockCreak checked in on tha Juice Hotline yesterday at approximately 12:52pm, Eastern Standard time that is,,
> 
> She had just come back from pressin charges against her daughter.........
> 
> ....For stealin tha JUICE,
> 
> No one,, and she means NO ONE touches her juice,,
> 
> She'll holla back lata...*


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Lol @ tha innanet, you soo silly DivaD, who is tha Grand Masta Juica??
> Must be Adora



you're obviously the hotline and yes adora is GMJ....where is she anyway. had i not known any better, your're in charge of running this thread.


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Choc I don't trust you, you always have something slick to say, I had to get you before you got me,



who me?   

I hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day. My mom's agenda is church, then early dinner at mexican restaurant and a winery tour.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Lol so what if you make a measuring shirt and it shrinks or stretches, then what...
> 
> I got my fingers crossed for ya, let us know whats good :crossfingers:



lol no, my measuring shirt is the red shirt you see in my siggy...  i just like to be consistent to really compare lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> you're obviously the hotline and yes adora is GMJ....where is she anyway. had i not known any better, your're in charge of running this thread.



Lol, nooooo, me and Firstbizzle hold it down when no one else is around 

Adora is out and about, living it up


----------



## neeki

BellaLunie said:


> *Checking in! Chelz was going to put out a missing ad for me* . I've been juicing with the scurl daily and cowashing with v05 every other day. I've been so busy with wirk that I haven't had the time to dc but I will on Thursday. I'm 7 weeks post currently. I'm stopping by Big Lots later to get some Skala. It sounds divine. Which is best for relaxed hair? Sorry if it's been mentioned but the thread is long



Me too! Sorry I haven't been checking in, I'm just too lazy these days to post. Plus, this thread is so huge, I didn't think any one would notice.

Anyway, I'm also in the braid challenge (haven't posted their either), and I'm wearing them about 8 weeks. When I took my braids out last time, I had an extreme amount of hair loss/shedding. But when I took them out after juicing, I had about 1/4 of the shedded hair (yep, I saved the hair to compare).

I'm using World of Curls as my braid spray, and only juicing every other day to avoid build up. They're microbraids, and I don't want to shampoo more than once a week.


----------



## LovelyNaps26

I had to spread the knowledge of the Juice on my channel. I just had to.


----------



## maxineshaw

I haven't juiced in several days.  I'm having a really hard time getting this buildup off my scalp.  Apparently I need a stronger shampoo.

I'm going to try Wave Nouveau.  I'll probably pick some up from the BSS tomorrow.  They have a 32 oz. bottle for $8.  I'm gonna get it before they change the price.


----------



## Firstborn2

LovelyNaps26 said:


> I had to spread the knowledge of the Juice on my channel. I just had to.


 lol girl I didn't know that was you, I'm a subscriber


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol no, my measuring shirt is the red shirt you see in my siggy...  i just like to be consistent to really compare lol



Alrighty them Mz MoMo, waiting to hear how much juice retention you got,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

neeki said:


> Me too! Sorry I haven't been checking in, I'm just too lazy these days to post.* Plus, this thread is so huge, I didn't think any one would notice.*
> 
> Anyway, I'm also in the braid challenge (haven't posted their either), and I'm wearing them about 8 weeks. When I took my braids out last time, I had an extreme amount of hair loss/shedding. But when I took them out after juicing, I had about 1/4 of the shedded hair (yep, I saved the hair to compare).
> 
> I'm using World of Curls as my braid spray, and only juicing every other day to avoid build up. They're microbraids, and I don't want to shampoo more than once a week.



Nahhhh we will most definitely notice 

Thanks for checkin in with us and tellin us whats good in juicehood


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MondoDismo said:


> I haven't juiced in several days.  I'm having a really hard time getting this buildup off my scalp.  Apparently I need a stronger shampoo.
> 
> I'm going to try Wave Nouveau.  I'll probably pick some up from the BSS tomorrow.  They have a 32 oz. bottle for $8.  I'm gonna get it before they change the price.



Hmmm I dont know if Wave Nouveau will help with the build up problem though,erplexed


----------



## Janet'

Checking in...doing great!


----------



## Firstborn2

Janet' said:


> Checking in...doing great!


 

Janet' is checking in  keep ya name  of the Milk Carton


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> who me?
> 
> I hope you have a wonderful Mother's Day. My mom's agenda is church, then early dinner at mexican restaurant and a winery tour.


 
Hope you brought me some liquor back


----------



## Firstborn2

MondoDismo said:


> I haven't juiced in several days. I'm having a really hard time getting this buildup off my scalp. Apparently I need a stronger shampoo.
> 
> I'm going to try Wave Nouveau. I'll probably pick some up from the BSS tomorrow. They have a 32 oz. bottle for $8. I'm gonna get it before they change the price.


 
Have you tried a BS rinse, that always help me when I have build up.


----------



## Firstborn2

neeki said:


> Me too! Sorry I haven't been checking in, I'm just too lazy these days to post. Plus, this thread is so huge, I didn't think any one would notice.
> 
> Anyway, I'm also in the braid challenge (haven't posted their either), and I'm wearing them about 8 weeks. When I took my braids out last time, I had an extreme amount of hair loss/shedding. But when I took them out after juicing, I had about 1/4 of the shedded hair (yep, I saved the hair to compare).
> 
> I'm using World of Curls as my braid spray, and only juicing every other day to avoid build up. They're microbraids, and I don't want to shampoo more than once a week.


 
Trust me we notice, I keep a list. But I'm glad you have continued to juice with good result. Be good to the juice and the juice will be good to you


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

checking in (trying to avoid the milk carton again, LOL). Still juicin', and I like the S-Curl so far.


----------



## Firstborn2

Angeleyez, girl you are one of the original Milk Carton  missing juicers. It tooks us 50/11 days to find you, please don't have us sending out the Juice Squad again :mob: .


----------



## caribeandiva

MondoDismo said:


> ...
> 
> I'm going to try Wave Nouveau.  I'll probably pick some up from the BSS tomorrow.  They have a 32 oz. bottle for $8.  I'm gonna get it before they change the price.


That's the one I get. 32 oz wave nouveau for $8. Love it!


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm keeping it juicay tonight, my hair is so thirsty...S-Curl and a plastic cap before I go to bed.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Hope you brought me some *liquor* back



Bad Bizzle!


----------



## caribeandiva

First juice update: I got my hair done 3 days ago. My stylist use Mizani lye mild, blowdried, flatironed and curled my hair to look like a good an edgy cut. My hair grew a lot but it's still SL.

pics attached.


----------



## Firstborn2

@caribeandiva, love you new Avi your hair looks fab. Glad you are keeping it juicay!

ETA::: See the post of your other pix, JUICETABULOUS!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm keeping it juicay tonight, my hair is so thirsty...S-Curl and a plastic cap before I go to bed.



You going to bed early?? Leave the juice cap on alllllllll night, How was your day...


----------



## song_of_serenity

Braided my hair, still juicing.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Bad Bizzle!


 
LOL I love going to the vineyard, the only place you can go to get juiced up at a reasonable price


----------



## JuiceMobsta

caribeandiva said:


> First juice update: I got my hair done 3 days ago. My stylist use Mizani lye mild, blowdried, flatironed and curled my hair to look like a good an edgy cut. My hair grew a lot but it's still SL.
> 
> pics attached.



Niced pics girl, my mom uses Mizani too, but she isnt really sure what strength the stylist uses......Come on son.


----------



## ms.blue

Just checking in, juicin' while watching the boondocks.


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Hmmm I dont know if Wave Nouveau will help with the build up problem though,erplexed



I'm going to try it because of how similar it is to CFCG.  The ingredients are practically identical.  Anyhow, I never had a build-up problem with the CFCG.  It's just that the WN is cheaper, and you get way more.  

Anyhow, until I go to the BSS, I will be subbing with the Africa's Best Organics Texture My Way Curl Keeper Moisturizing Hair Lotion.  Why couldn't they have a short name like S-Curl?



Firstborn2 said:


> Have you tried a BS rinse, that always help me when I have build up.



I haven't done that in a while.  When I was doing it, it didn't work.  I liked the way it made my hair feel because of how it softens water.  Thank you for the suggestion though.  



I got rid of the build-up by using Suave Humectant Shampoo.  That stuff is great! Cleaned everything up, and left my scalp really fresh.  I washed my hair in sections and twisted it up as I detangled each section.  Luvs it.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Firstborn2 said:


> Angeleyez, girl you are one of the original Milk Carton  missing juicers. It tooks us 50/11 days to find you, please don't have us sending out the Juice Squad again :mob: .



Yes Ma'am .


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL I love going to the vineyard, the only place you can go to get juiced up at a reasonable price



When I am of age I will still be sippin on some Sprite, how you dewin,


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You going to bed early?? Leave the juice cap on alllllllll night, How was your day...


 
Naw I'm not going to bed early, I  have to juice it up before I get in the bed, my DH is not having the crunchy baggy sound in his ear. I had a really beautiful day, thank you for asking...I wasn't happy about one of my gifts but I'll leave that for another thread  How was your day?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

sooooo... ummm, how do the chicks who primarily wear their hair straight juice????  i mean my hair still feels soft and moisturized so i'm not worried yet...  plus, i would not be surpised if i decide to wash before my hair starts getting dry...  but just in case


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> Just checking in, juicin' while watching the boondocks.



MmmmHmmm, I hope so. Be good to tha juice and it will be good to you, be bad to the juice and umm, lets not go there...:sandm:


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Naw I'm not going to bed early, I  have to juice it up before I get in the bed, *my DH is not having the crunchy baggy sound in his ear*. I had a really beautiful day, thank you for asking...I wasn't happy about one of my gifts but I'll leave that for another thread  How was your day?




Y'all kill me with that crunchy bag stuff


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> sooooo... ummm, how do the chicks who primarily wear their hair straight juice????  i mean my hair still feels soft and moisturized so i'm not worried yet...  plus, i would not be surpised if i decide to wash before my hair starts getting dry...  but just in case



I add mine before I seal and wrap at night. I put my S-Curl No-Drip in a flip top bottle, so I just squeeze about a quarter sized amount and rub it through. my hair is still straight in the morning and has movement.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> sooooo... ummm, how do the chicks who primarily wear their hair straight juice????  i mean my hair still feels soft and moisturized so i'm not worried yet...  plus, i would not be surpised if i decide to wash before my hair starts getting dry...  but just in case



Well, I have no eye deer...

but ummm, whats tha verdict Mz MoMo, get out the red measuring shirt and check!


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> Just checking in, juicin' while watching the boondocks.


 

Mmmms. Blue! where have you been? I'm glad you checked in...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I add mine before I seal and wrap at night. I put my S-Curl No-Drip in a flip top bottle, so I just squeeze about a quarter sized amount and rub it through. my hair is still straight in the morning and has movement.



Heyyyy Mz. Myangeleyes I C U tryna stay off that list, good job


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Naw I'm not going to bed early, I  have to juice it up before I get in the bed, my DH is not having the crunchy baggy sound in his ear. I had a really beautiful day, thank you for asking...I wasn't happy about one of my gifts but I'll leave that for another thread  How was your day?



Hmmmmm:scratchch Wonder what that was...

Girl all I did was some window shoppin, well ok I did buy a lil sumthin sumthin, but uhhhhh that mall was gettin on my nerves with alotta stores not opening until 12PM!!! What the deuce?


----------



## ms.blue

I stopped juicing about two weeks ago cuz I was wearing my hair straight but my hair missed the juice so now I'm on my game juicin' in the morning & at night (while doin' my little dance it sad )


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Well, I have no eye deer...
> 
> but ummm, whats tha verdict Mz MoMo, get out the red measuring shirt and check!



OH!!!! my bad... i did that like this morning!!!  here it is... i still cant tell if i'm wl cause i didnt stretch my hair out.... guess i will have to wait til i fla iron next month


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Mmmms. Blue! where have you been? I'm glad you checked in...



Yes lawd, I'm off to round up these juicers from ya list,  YeeHawwwww


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OH!!!! my bad... i did that like this morning!!!  here it is... i still cant tell if i'm wl cause i didnt stretch my hair out.... guess i will have to wait til i fla iron next month



*Awwww Lawwwwwwd, please help meh, MoMo bout killed me with all that Pocahontas hair...*:lovedrool:  :lovedrool:


----------



## Firstborn2

Momo you are a blink away, congratz....Your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> I stopped juicing about two weeks ago cuz I was wearing my hair straight but my hair missed the juice so now I'm on my game juicin' in the morning & at night (while doin' my little dance it sad )


 

On the juice, I had you on the Milk Carton List, I don't know why I took you off but thank you for checking in.


----------



## Firstborn2

Bumping the *New Most Wanted List*, if you see your name please turn yourself in. If you see someone on this list posting in other threads turn them in. We are Juicers and we don't mind Snitches  I know 5 ppl on this list that's going down I see them all the time, that's why ya made the list!!!



Firstborn2 said:


> *Happy Mother's Day **Ladies....*
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> 01. *CherryPie*
> 02. CaliDiamond
> 03. TKJ25
> 04. Blkonyx488
> 05. Klowdnyne
> 06. DigitalRain
> 07. LaCreolgurl
> 08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbean96
> 10. Mekyakakinkerbelle
> 
> _Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Bumping the *New Most Wanted List*, if you see your name please turn yourself in. If you see someone on this list posting in other threads turn them in. We are Juicers and we don't mind Snitches  I know 5 ppl on this list that's going down I see them all the time, that's why ya made the list!!!



Girlll I was looking for brownbeans96 , and its actually brownbean96, I was bout to say, we almost had an imaginary juicer,lol


----------



## bryantgurls

Hello fellow juicers!

Just checking in, cuz I DO NOT want my name on the most wanted list 

The juice has been good to me, if ya wit me say


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok so the *Completed/Issued JUICE Warnings List* goes as follows,,Hold up
 Let me get out my pen and paper...

**Cherry Pie*......CHECK!!!
CaliDiamond.......CHECK!!!
Tkj25..............CHECK!!!
BlkOnyx488.......CHECK!!!
Klowdnyne........CHECK!!!
DigitalRain..........CHECK!!!
LaCreolgurl........CHECK!!!
Adel10..............CHECK!!!
Brownbean96......CHECK!!!!
MekyakaKinkerbelle.....CHECK!!!!


...And More Missing Juicers(Have Ya Seen Em,) to be reported in the near future....CHECK!!!CHECK!!!CHECK!!!
*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Hello fellow juicers!
> 
> Just checking in, cuz I DO NOT want my name on the most wanted list
> 
> The juice has been good to me, if ya wit me say



Thanks for checking in Bryantgurls,be good to tha juice

I'm witcha, , Halleluyerrrr


----------



## Mahalialee4

Chelz said:


> Girlll I was looking for brownbeans96 , and its actually brownbean96, I was bout to say, we almost had an imaginary juicer,lol



So...I have tracked you down....did you get my message where you left yours?
So I was waiting in a dark warehouse, down by the docks...for you to bring me my African Gold Curl Activator...I told you to come alone...why didn't you show up?


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Hope you brought me some liquor back



she bought 2 cases the last time she went to winery ... buy one get one free. Its supposed to be her gift for host/hostess at social functions but she's been sipping a bottle each week with her lunch or dinner


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mahalialee4 said:


> So...I have tracked you down....did you get my message where you left yours?
> So I was waiting in a dark warehouse, down by the docks...for you to bring me my African Gold Curl Activator...I told you to come alone...why didn't you show up?





I tripped and fell off the dock...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> she bought 2 cases the last time she went to winery ... buy one get one free. Its supposed to be her gift for host/hostess at social functions but *she's been sipping a bottle each week with her lunch or dinner *



Tell her to slowww it down,


----------



## Mahalialee4

Chelz said:


> I tripped and fell off the dock...



Okay...I'll let it go. THIS ONE TIME.LOLOL


----------



## lacreolegurl

I'm checking in!!!  Please take me off the list!!
I've been bad.  I flatironed 3 times in the last 2 weeks (different events)...but I'm back on it TODAY!  I'm using the HS 14-n-1. I really want to make BSL this year.  This challenge is the key for me!


----------



## tkj25

lawd, y'all is crazy up in here.  yes i'm still juicing. it's been one of my staples for years, except now i make my own. i've recently started adding coconut water to my mix (been drinking it too -- the coconut water not the juice). so far it's been all good ... it's giving me hydration, plus it has lots of good nutrients. i'm still in braids for the rest of the year & i have some (out of order look:) update pics in my fotki.


----------



## BlkOnyx488

Wow ya'll don't play up in here

Yes I am getting my Juice on.  I am currently in a crochet install, I have another 5 weeks before I take it down.  Unless I decide to push four more weeks.  

Ya'll got me scared I am going to get a Pastor Call
Pastor Folica: 
Sister Onyx we have been missing you in the post lately
Just wanted to check in and make sure er'thing was al'ight wit you and yo' family.  

Me: Ah Yes Pastor, been Juicing and praying daily


----------



## caribeandiva

Firstborn2 said:


> @caribeandiva, love you new Avi your hair looks fab. Glad you are keeping it juicay!
> 
> ETA::: See the post of your other pix, JUICETABULOUS!!!


 Juicetabulous! 

Love it!


----------



## caribeandiva

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> OH!!!! my bad... i did that like this morning!!!  here it is... i still cant tell if i'm wl cause i didnt stretch my hair out.... guess i will have to wait til i fla iron next month


 You do look MBL. Claim it!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

i joined the challenge a couple of days ago but i wasn't able to juice yet BUT i finally did it today! we'll see how it goes but my hair is soft right now

i think i might have to become a juice addict if this keeps up


----------



## Firstborn2

Originally Posted by *Firstborn2* 

 
_*Happy Mother's Day **Ladies....*

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. *CherryPie*
02. CaliDiamond
*03. TKJ25(Found)
04. Blkonyx488(Found)
*05. Klowdnyne
06. DigitalRain
*07. LaCreolgurl(Found)
*08. Adel10
09. Brownbean96
10. Mekyakakinkerbelle

Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


_Thanks you for checking in..._ You guys are off the list, make sure it stays that way or we will come getcha again...lol


----------



## Firstborn2

tkj25 said:


> lawd, y'all is crazy up in here.  yes i'm still juicing. it's been one of my staples for years, except now i make my own. i've recently started adding coconut water to my mix (been drinking it too -- the coconut water not the juice). so far it's been all good ... it's giving me hydration, plus it has lots of good nutrients. i'm still in braids for the rest of the year & i have some (out of order look:) update pics in my fotki.


 
Thanks for checking in, your Juice sounds interesting, If S-Curl ever give me problems I want to try this one.


----------



## Firstborn2

lacreolegurl said:


> I'm checking in!!! Please take me off the list!!
> I've been bad. I flatironed 3 times in the last 2 weeks (different events)...but I'm back on it TODAY! I'm using the HS 14-n-1. I really want to make BSL this year. This challenge is the key for me!


 
If you want BSL and good retention you have to be good to the juice and the juice will be good to you. Now let's get that juice on top on your head.


----------



## Firstborn2

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Wow ya'll don't play up in here
> 
> Yes I am getting my Juice on. I am currently in a crochet install, I have another 5 weeks before I take it down. Unless I decide to push four more weeks.
> 
> Ya'll got me scared I am going to get a Pastor Call
> Pastor Folica:
> Sister Onyx we have been missing you in the post lately
> Just wanted to check in and make sure er'thing was al'ight wit you and yo' family.
> 
> Me: Ah Yes Pastor, been Juicing and praying daily


 

Yup that's how we roll


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*WoWWW we found 3 missing juicers in a row, that juice hotline aint no joke!* 





lacreolegurl said:


> I'm checking in!!!  Please take me off the list!!
> I've been bad.  I flatironed 3 times in the last 2 weeks (different events)...but I'm back on it TODAY!  I'm using the HS 14-n-1. I really want to make BSL this year.  This challenge is the key for me!



*Yes, you have been very bad, be good to tha juice and it will be good to you, be bad to the juice and...let's not even go there...:sandm:
Its soooo good to see you back with tha juice, you cant slack off on tha juice, COME ON SON! 
*




tkj25 said:


> *lawd, y'all is crazy up in here. * yes i'm still juicing. it's been one of my staples for years, except now i make my own. i've recently started adding coconut water to my mix (been drinking it too -- the coconut water not the juice). so far it's been all good ... it's giving me hydration, plus it has lots of good nutrients. i'm still in braids for the rest of the year & i have some (out of order look:) update pics in my fotki.



*We gets crazy, we,we, wah we, we gets crazyy :crazy::crazy::crazy:
Oh I know the juice is tha bizness but I would hope you not drinking it too, though it may be a source of protein...:scratchch  
Girl I tried to drink some coconut milk and OMG, never again... that aint right, that aint right...Anywayz be good to tha juice or you WILL be put in juice JAIL...*



BlkOnyx488 said:


> Wow ya'll don't play up in here
> 
> Yes I am getting my Juice on.  I am currently in a crochet install, I have another 5 weeks before I take it down.  Unless I decide to push four more weeks.
> 
> Ya'll got me scared I am going to get a Pastor Call
> Pastor Folica:
> Sister Onyx we have been missing you in the post lately
> Just wanted to check in and make sure er'thing was al'ight wit you and yo' family.
> 
> Me: Ah Yes Pastor, been Juicing and praying daily



*Yeah we dont play up in this mug , We gets our juice on, how bout you? Lol this is Pastor Chelz and Pastor FirstBizzle, you been alright BlkOnyx488?? We gone need ya to come and pray to tha Juice Gods for forgiveness., Be good to tha juice, 

...Thanks for checking in by the way...*


*Now All 3 of yall are taken off tha Juicers Most Wanted Missing List, and I do hope that it stays that way, for juice sake. *




Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> 01. *CherryPie*
> 02. CaliDiamond
> *03. TKJ25 (Found)*
> *04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
> 05. Klowdnyne
> 06. DigitalRain
> *07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
> 08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbeans96
> 10. Mekyakakinkerbelle
> 
> _Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._







Chelz said:


> Ok so the *Completed/Issued JUICE Warnings List* goes as follows,,Hold up
> Let me get out my pen and paper...
> 
> **Cherry Pie*......CHECK!!!
> CaliDiamond.......CHECK!!!
> Tkj25..............CHECK!!!
> BlkOnyx488.......CHECK!!!
> Klowdnyne........CHECK!!!
> DigitalRain..........CHECK!!!
> LaCreolgurl........CHECK!!!
> Adel10..............CHECK!!!
> Brownbean96......CHECK!!!!
> MekyakaKinkerbelle.....CHECK!!!!
> 
> 
> ...And More Missing Juicers(Have Ya Seen Em,) to be reported in the near future....CHECK!!!CHECK!!!CHECK!!!
> *


----------



## Firstborn2

bkprincess617 said:


> i joined the challenge a couple of days ago but i wasn't able to juice yet BUT i finally did it today! we'll see how it goes but my hair is soft right now
> 
> i think i might have to become a juice addict if this keeps up


 
Hope it works out for you...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Originally Posted by *Firstborn2*
> 
> 
> _*Happy Mother's Day **Ladies....*
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> 01. *CherryPie*
> 02. CaliDiamond
> *03. TKJ25(Found)
> 04. Blkonyx488(Found)
> *05. Klowdnyne
> 06. DigitalRain
> *07. LaCreolgurl(Found)
> *08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbean96
> 10. Mekyakakinkerbelle
> 
> Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._
> 
> 
> _Thanks you for checking in..._ You guys are off the list, make sure it stays that way or we will come getcha again...lol



Dang I didnt even know you had beat me to it AGAIN, lol  Firstbizzle moves with the quickness! Watch out now she comin through


----------



## *CherryPie*

Okay i'm here!

It took me some time to start juicing. It's still cold here in Chicago and my hair don't react well with glycerine when the weather is cold.

But i'm liking it. My hair feels so moisturized and soft and i'm retaining well!


----------



## *CherryPie*

*Y'all Chelz is a mobster. I had to come in and report in order to keep my kneecaps (refer to mobster movies)!!

She had a BAT!bat *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*CherryPie* said:


> Okay i'm here!
> 
> It took me some time to start juicing. It's still cold here in Chicago and my hair don't react well with glycerine when the weather is cold.
> 
> But i'm liking it. My hair feels so moisturized and soft and* i'm retaining well!*



*Thanks for checkin in with tha juicetimonial! Retention on point!! *



*CherryPie* said:


> *Y'all Chelz is a mobster. I had to come in and report in order to keep my kneecaps (refer to mobster movies)!!
> 
> She had a BAT!bat *



*Yeahhh Chelz dont play up in this mug, keep that juice on yo head*

*You have been taken off the Juicers most Wanted List, I hope you dont make the list again, for your kneecaps sake... *



Firstborn2 said:


> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> *01. *CherryPie* (Found)*
> 02. CaliDiamond
> *03. TKJ25 (Found)
> 04. Blkonyx488 (Found)
> *05. Klowdnyne
> 06. DigitalRain
> *07. LaCreolgurl (Found)
> *08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbean96
> 10. Mekyakakinkerbelle
> 
> _Have ya seen 'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## curali

Janet',

Thanks for sharing your Fotki and thanks for 'no pw needed.'


----------



## JuiceMobsta

curali said:


> Janet',
> 
> Thanks for sharing your Fotki and thanks for 'no pw needed.'



Ohhhhhh Curaliiiii, whats up


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Dang I didnt even know you had beat me to it AGAIN, lol  Firstbizzle moves with the quickness! Watch out now she comin through


 
Girl what are you talking about? Didn't know it was a race....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl what are you talking about? Didn't know it was a race....



Lol nahhh, just sometimes I'll be about to post something and didnt know you were posting the same thing and then we end up doing a double post, thats all I'm sayin


----------



## naturalhigh

Still juicin! Even put juice on before flat ironing my hair on Sunday for mom's day!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

naturalhigh said:


> Still juicin! Even put juice on before flat ironing my hair on Sunday for mom's day!



Hey NaturalHigh,It didnt make your hair sizzle? Or did you let the juice dry first...:scratchch


----------



## caribeandiva

BlkOnyx488 said:


> Wow ya'll don't play up in here
> 
> Yes I am getting my Juice on. I am currently in a crochet install, I have another 5 weeks before I take it down. Unless I decide to push four more weeks.
> 
> Ya'll got me scared I am going to get a Pastor Call
> Pastor Folica:
> Sister Onyx we have been missing you in the post lately
> Just wanted to check in and make sure er'thing was al'ight wit you and yo' family.
> 
> Me: Ah Yes Pastor, been Juicing and praying daily


----------



## soulfusion

lol @ a Pastor call.  Chelz you have NO sense girl.  In here putting APB's out on people and such. I'm traveling next week.  Do you need a note from my manager? lol!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> lol @ a Pastor call.  Chelz you have NO sense girl.  In here putting APB's out on people and such. I'm traveling next week.  Do you need a note from my manager? lol!



Yes I do as a matter of fact

Nah, I'm just finding the missing juicers off tha list, if nobody went and found them then it would take a long time to get their name off tha list...and tha juice on their heads...

Ummmmm, other than that no sense comment, I love you Soulfusion! And you know whyy, My hair thanks you.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Alrighty yall, DivaD04 just checked in on tha JUICE HotLine, yes indeedy! She was just callin to let us know that she hasn't juiced, but she bout to go hop in the shower,shampoo her scalp, and then.....JUICE UP!!! 

Why was Soul Glooo playing at the end of her message yall...*


----------



## rufus12

Hi Ladies',
   I'm checking in and still on the juice, S-Curl everyday,  no-heat, and twist out every night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loving the juice! makes my hair soft and manageable, now I find myself hiding my bottle from my DH because after seeing what it does to my hair he has started putting it on his Dreads. He has to get his own juice!
                                   LOL, Rufus12


----------



## JuiceMobsta

rufus12 said:


> Hi Ladies',
> I'm checking in and still on the juice, S-Curl everyday,  no-heat, and twist out every night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loving the juice! makes my hair soft and manageable, now I find myself *hiding my bottle from my DH because after seeing what it does to my hair he has started putting it on his Dreads. He has to get his own juice!*
> LOL, Rufus12



Lol, you better get him!

Thanks for checking in Rufus, havent seen ya in a hot minute...


----------



## normacyri

Ladies I think I have just about read the whole juice thread :and have been juicing since page one. I would like to officially become a "juicer"....am I cool enough????


----------



## JuiceMobsta

normacyri said:


> *Ladies I think I have just about read the whole juice thread* :*and have been juicing since page one.* I would like to officially become a "juicer"....am I cool enough????



*Wow that is some EXTREME juice dedication!!! You are more than cool:2cool:, you are juiced to the max!!* 

 *I present you with the "Juice it to tha Max" Award!!!!*



Firstborn2 said:


> it's not 2 late to join...



 Naw Naw you can still get in on this challenge...FirstBizzle said it best

 *Welcome to tha JUICE NormaCyri!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool::creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob:


----------



## normacyri

:bouncegre


----------



## normacyri

Aaaaiiiight....Thank ya!!! Im'ma make it do what it does!


----------



## RockCreak

Chelz said:


> *I, Chelz, present RockCreak with tha*
> *"Juice on Ladlock2:ckdown"Award*.


 

Thank you Chelz...

 I'm so ticked with DD right now.  I knew I had 2 bottles of Right On and 2 bottles of CFCG.   She done juiced the freaking doll babies.. over 10 of them.  They're lined up on her bed and greasy looking...smiling at me cause they got the juice!  Ponytails just a dripping.

She should be glad that she's 8 so her charges we a little lighter.. She got hit with a misdemeanor and was advised to stay the hayle out of my hair stuff.  (I already bought her some for her babies)  Cheese and crackers.  And she has to pay the fine of $10.00 to replace the products.  

Yes, I made her go in her wallet and pay up!  Touchin my freakin juice.  That chile done gone madddd!


----------



## ms.blue

I brought the wave nouveau finnishing moisturizing lotion to use w/ the finnishing spray and right now after using it my hair wet.  I'm going to wait until it drys to see if my hair is sticky.  Other that I'm still juicin'


----------



## normacyri

RockCreak said:


> Thank you Chelz...
> 
> I'm so ticked with DD right now. I knew I had 2 bottles of Right On and 2 bottles of CFCG. She done juiced the freaking doll babies.. over 10 of them. *They're lined up on her bed and greasy looking...smiling at me cause they got the juice! Ponytails just a dripping.*
> 
> She should be glad that she's 8 so her charges we a little lighter.. She got hit with a misdemeanor and was advised to stay the hayle out of my hair stuff. (I already bought her some for her babies) Cheese and crackers. And she has to pay the fine of $10.00 to replace the products.
> 
> Yes, I made her go in her wallet and pay up! Touchin my freakin juice. That chile done gone madddd!


Hilarious...although I'd be hottt too!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Hey yall, DivaD04 just checked back in on tha hotline again, she is at the hospital with her son,he was choking, Pray for her and her son yall,pray 

We love you DivaD!!!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> Thank you Chelz...
> 
> I'm so ticked with DD right now.  I knew I had 2 bottles of Right On and 2 bottles of CFCG.   She done juiced the freaking doll babies.. over 10 of them.  They're lined up on her bed and greasy looking...smiling at me cause they got the juice!  Ponytails just a dripping.
> 
> She should be glad that she's 8 so her charges we a little lighter.. She got hit with a misdemeanor and was advised to stay the hayle out of my hair stuff.  (I already bought her some for her babies)  Cheese and crackers.  And she has to pay the fine of $10.00 to replace the products.
> 
> Yes, I made her go in her wallet and pay up!  Touchin my freakin juice.  That chile done gone madddd!



Awwwww it's okay Mama Rockcreak, she didnt mean it, she was trying to recruit more juicers is all, she cant have her dollbabies all dry headed while she is all juiced up!  and she actually has a wallet...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Where has MyFriend been hiding....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

so i dunno if i told yall this yet and if i did we'll blame it on old age (i'm becoming senile before my time!)

so i've decided to officially claim wl after staring at my pic for most of the day lmao.
in addition to that, i've also determined i have a short stubby torso causing me to meet my goals so fast lmao so i guess i'm lucky until i hit hl, then i'll probably have some troubles lol

last, i've been in a no cut challenge on bhm this yr and every time i straighten my hair i panic about my ends.  feb when i flat ironed, i was happy me ends werent bad.  but this time around i was expecting to HAVE to trim....  but i did not.  and i have to attribute that to my buns and my juice.  i really do think the combo saves my ends from looking a HAM

so there, another juice testimony to add to the long list we already have lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

RockCreak said:


> Thank you Chelz...
> 
> I'm so ticked with DD right now.  I knew I had 2 bottles of Right On and 2 bottles of CFCG.   She done juiced the freaking doll babies.. over 10 of them.  They're lined up on her bed and greasy looking...smiling at me cause they got the juice!  Ponytails just a dripping.
> 
> She should be glad that she's 8 so her charges we a little lighter.. She got hit with a misdemeanor and was advised to stay the hayle out of my hair stuff.  (I already bought her some for her babies)  Cheese and crackers.  And she has to pay the fine of $10.00 to replace the products.
> 
> Yes, I made her go in her wallet and pay up!  Touchin my freakin juice.  That chile done gone madddd!



best story all day!  reminds me when i was younger and used my mommas olay on my cabbage patch dolls.  i didnt have a wallet so i paid for it in a$$ as in an a$$ whoopin lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so i dunno if i told yall this yet and if i did we'll blame it on old age (i'm becoming senile before my time!)
> 
> so i've decided to officially claim wl after staring at my pic for most of the day lmao.
> in addition to that, i've also determined i have a short stubby torso causing me to meet my goals so fast lmao so i guess i'm lucky until i hit hl, then i'll probably have some troubles lol
> 
> last, i've been in a no cut challenge on bhm this yr and every time i straighten my hair i panic about my ends.  feb when i flat ironed, i was happy me ends werent bad.  but this time around i was expecting to HAVE to trim....  but i did not.  and i have to attribute that to my buns and my juice.  i really do think the combo saves my ends from looking a HAM
> 
> so there, another juice testimony to add to the long list we already have lol



Lol, thats great Mz MoMo!! Girl you are not short or stubby, Your ends do look thick and healthy, keep up the good work, juice is power


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

About to juice it up for the night....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> best story all day!  reminds me when i was younger and used my mommas olay on my cabbage patch dolls.  i didnt have a wallet so i paid for it in a$$ as in an a$$ whoopin lol



 

Ok so did you ever try to do tha dolls hair and then they always have all these bald patches so all you can manage to do is a ponytail?  What is up with that... I still like to do hair so I bought a mannikin head so I could do hair on that, but I dont have it here with me so I practiced doing a juiced up sockbun with a braided headband on a doll baby's head... Dont judge me!!! 

She is bout bald head!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lmao too funny man!


----------



## lil_xelle

My mom made me pay her back when I used all her makeup when I was younger.....and she took pictures of the said incident. I was so mad when she told me to take my $5 of dimes out of my piggy bank 




RockCreak said:


> Thank you Chelz...
> 
> I'm so ticked with DD right now. I knew I had 2 bottles of Right On and 2 bottles of CFCG. She done juiced the freaking doll babies.. over 10 of them. They're lined up on her bed and greasy looking...smiling at me cause they got the juice! Ponytails just a dripping.
> 
> She should be glad that she's 8 so her charges we a little lighter.. She got hit with a misdemeanor and was advised to stay the hayle out of my hair stuff. (I already bought her some for her babies) Cheese and crackers. And she has to pay the fine of $10.00 to replace the products.
> 
> Yes, I made her go in her wallet and pay up! Touchin my freakin juice. That chile done gone madddd!


----------



## DivaD04

yes, Chelz, yes! What a well deserved hot shower! I am at phase 2 in my juice process. I have porosity control on my hair/scalp and will be moving onto phase 3 after I eat....a delicious oven fried chicken and baked potato. <~~ b4 911
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok so I just walked in...put both kids to bed, and rinsed my pc out my hair. I AM JUICED! Yeah, I could have just said forget it, it's late...but I was like NAW! I need my SOUL GLO b4 I go to bed toniiiight! So now I am all juiced up , bout to eat my damn chicken and potato...ta he// w/ going to bed on an empty stomach...lol.  

thanks ladies!!!

ETA: oh yeah and the baby is doing fine. i think he swallowed what he lodged in his throat. I hope he has realized he is not a human vacuum. babies!


----------



## Khaiya

Man, this thread is just as lively, funny and crazy as it was on day one! I cant keep up with you guys, the pages just keep coming and coming. I'm staying faithful and juicing but my hair was flat ironed last week so i only juiced my ends a couple times but now my hair is washed i'm going back to juicing everyday. Mz. MoMo your hair is GAWJUS!!! LOVE IT!! My ends are doing ok too, thought i would have had to do like a 2 inch trim by now but i'm actually grazing APL! I'm so proud, didn't think i could manage to retain much while i'm transition but the length is still coming in slowly but surely and i know the juice is helping.

Oh another juice testimonial, i gave some to my friend to use in her daughter's hair cuz she was only using Blue Magic grease in it and her hair was super greasy but super dry at the same time, she came back and was thanking me over and over for the juice cuz the difference in her daughter's hair is amazing! It looks and feels so soft and moisturized! Maybe the poor baby will keep more hair on her head now and less in the comb.

Drip, drip ladies!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

I love this thread! I laughed so hard. Now I'm going to juice and go to bed.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> Man, this thread is just as lively, funny and crazy as it was on day one! I cant keep up with you guys, the pages just keep coming and coming. I'm staying faithful and juicing but my hair was flat ironed last week so i only juiced my ends a couple times but now my hair is washed i'm going back to juicing everyday. Mz. MoMo your hair is GAWJUS!!! LOVE IT!! My ends are doing ok too, thought i would have had to do like a 2 inch trim by now but i'm actually grazing APL! I'm so proud, didn't think i could manage to retain much while i'm transition but the length is still coming in slowly but surely and i know the juice is helping.
> 
> Oh another juice testimonial, i gave some to my friend to use in her daughter's hair cuz she was only using Blue Magic grease in it and her hair was super greasy but super dry at the same time, she came back and was thanking me over and over for the juice cuz the difference in her daughter's hair is amazing! It looks and feels so soft and moisturized! Maybe the poor baby will keep more hair on her head now and less in the comb.
> 
> Drip, drip ladies!



Yeah if she wants to use the blue magic then she should research about moisturizers and sealants first, blue magic is the sealant Juice is tha moisturizer, the retention getter, and the everything else...what more can you ask for? Yes Lawd!! Another Juicetimonial, tha juice is good...

Congrats on being almost APL!! Whoop whoop!!


----------



## Taina

Tonite i roller set with the WN, is my first time ever doing a roller set since natural xDDD so i hope it will look good. I will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> I love this thread! I laughed so hard. Now I'm going to juice and go to bed.



Night Night ILuvsmuhgrass, dont let tha bed bugs bite...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Taina said:


> Tonite i roller set with the WN, is my first time ever doing a roller set since natural xDDD so i hope it will look good. I will post pictures tomorrow



I think it will turn out awesome, you have such nice hair


----------



## Khaiya

Chelz said:


> Yeah if she wants to use the blue magic then she should research about moisturizers and sealants first, blue magic is the sealant Juice is tha moisturizer, the retention getter, and the everything else...what more can you ask for? Yes Lawd!! Another Juicetimonial, tha juice is good...
> 
> Congrats on being almost APL!! Whoop whoop!!



Cant blame her, poor thing doesn't know too much. I didn't even say anything to her bout the blue magic, just told her to use the juice instead. Maybe over time i'll teach her bits and pieces but for now the juice will do.

Thanks for the congrats! Cant wait to claim it!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

yay khai!!!! you'll be there in no time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> yes, Chelz, yes! What a well deserved hot shower! I am at phase 2 in my juice process. I have porosity control on my hair/scalp and will be moving onto phase 3 after I eat....a delicious oven fried chicken and baked potato. <~~ b4 911
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Ok so I just walked in...put both kids to bed, and rinsed my pc out my hair. I AM JUICED! Yeah, I could have just said forget it, it's late...but I was like NAW! I need my SOUL GLO b4 I go to bed toniiiight! So now I am all juiced up , bout to eat my damn chicken and potato...ta he// w/ going to bed on an empty stomach...lol.
> 
> thanks ladies!!!
> 
> ETA: oh yeah and the baby is doing fine. i think he swallowed what he lodged in his throat. I hope he has realized he is not a human vacuum. babies!



By then that fried chicken and potato was all cold...lol, glad the baby is doing well!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> Cant blame her, poor thing doesn't know too much. I didn't even say anything to her bout the blue magic, just told her to use the juice instead. Maybe over time i'll teach her bits and pieces but for now the juice will do.
> 
> Thanks for the congrats! Cant wait to claim it!!



I'm just sooo happy that you are still back from the missing list...

I cant wait to claim WL with my natural hair...sighhhhh, that will take lots of bottles of juice to get there...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yay khai!!!! you'll be there in no time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mz. MoMo, what is that thang in your avatar?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I brought the wave nouveau finnishing moisturizing lotion to use w/ the finnishing spray and right now after using it my hair wet.  I'm going to wait until it drys to see if my hair is sticky.  Other that I'm still juicin'



So did your hair come out sticky?? :eyebrows2


----------



## Soliel185

I wanted to drop in and saw more power to my fellow juice-lovin fiends. 


AND show off my juice-fro:












Carry on, Ladies!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Mz. MoMo, what is that thang in your avatar?



lol well that's yoruichi shihouin!!!! from bleach!  one of the few black female characters i know of in anime


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

soliel185....  i know have from envy   i want your fro please and thank you


----------



## Miss AJ

On hiatus from the juice because I'm blinded by Profectiv MegaGrowth products lol and also because I'm doing a lil experiment to see if my twists last longer with oil based moisturizers (with water as the 2nd ingredient of course) as opposed to water based.  I may save the juice and other water based moisturizers for my out styles because i want the bush factor with those.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Soliel185 said:


> I wanted to drop in and saw more power to my fellow juice-lovin fiends.
> 
> 
> AND show off my juice-fro:
> 
> Carry on, Ladies!!



Now you know you wrong for that,I just fell cause I was in shock at that gorgeous curly fro and wasnt paying attention...


----------



## afrikurl

hey juicy ladies. I havent check in in a a few days cause  I had hair to do. I took out my kinky twists, washed, aphogeed, deep conditioned with Skala then twisted with juice. I must admit that I was super shocked at how little hair shed when I emoved my twists. I think I had them in for 6 weeks. I had about the sie of a lime hair ball,. I used to easily have a grapefruit or two. It was still moisturized and soft, just dirty.


Baby afrikurl was scratchin her head like it was going out of style so all them box braids had to come down after only one week.  I pret treated her scalp with co co nut oil, then used a fine tooth comb to scrub her scalp,washed deep condtioned and juiced.This week, she's got pony tails with the  length braided and barrettes. Her hair is soft she hardly loses any hair what soever but this damned lint is kicking my butt. Sunday is her birthday and I'm trying to figure out what her do should be.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> On hiatus from the juice because I'm blinded by Profectiv MegaGrowth products lol and also because I'm doing a lil experiment to see if my twists last longer with oil based moisturizers (with water as the 2nd ingredient of course) as opposed to water based.  I may save the juice and other water based moisturizers for my out styles because i want the bush factor with those.



Say What??? 

Awwww no, you cant be fallin off tha juicewagon already?  

Be good to tha juice and tha juice will be good to you...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> hey juicy ladies. I havent check in in a a few days cause  I had hair to do. I took out my kinky twists, washed, aphogeed, deep conditioned with Skala then twisted with juice. I must admit that I was super shocked at how little hair shed when I emoved my twists. I think I had them in for 6 weeks. I had about the sie of a lime hair ball,. I used to easily have a grapefruit or two. It was still moisturized and soft, just dirty.
> 
> 
> Baby afrikurl was scratchin her head like it was going out of style so all them box braids had to come down after only one week.  I pret treated her scalp with co co nut oil, then used a fine tooth comb to scrub her scalp,washed deep condtioned and juiced.This week, she's got pony tails with the  length braided and barrettes. Her hair is soft she hardly loses any hair what soever but this damned lint is kicking my butt. Sunday is her birthday and I'm trying to figure out what her do should be.



Heyyyyy AfriKurl!!!! 
Wow thats good to hear, you only lost a lime of hair? Gee two grapefruits was alot!

Did you put in her box braids yourself? I think a bantu knot out would be very pretty on baby afrikurl


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol well that's yoruichi shihouin!!!! from bleach!  one of the few black female characters i know of in anime



Ohhhhhh, she look half human, half panther, and her hair looks juiced.


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Say What???
> 
> Awwww no, you cant be fallin off tha juicewagon already?
> 
> Be good to tha juice and tha juice will be good to you...


 

  I wouldnt say im falling off the juice wagon, i still plan on Soul Glowin it up when I do wash and goes and twist outs and thangs, but if this experiment proves that oil based moisture is what my twists need then by golly I gotta to do what I gotta do, I'm tryna graze APL on Dec 31, 2010 by any means necessary lol.


----------



## afrikurl

chelz, yes I did the box braids, I wanted them to last for two weeks. I put beads ans everythang. I was sprayin them with huice left and right. I think when I shampooed her hair last week, I didn't clean her scalp good enough, that's why it was itching.

I want her to wear her hair out, she never does cause knots and tangles usually follow suite. Sunday is also the day I do her hair for the week, so If I set it in an out style, I will have to comb it in to a not so out style for the following week when I"m back at work. what ever I decide the juice will always be there for me to count on
yes lawd


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I wouldnt say im falling off the juice wagon, i still plan on Soul Glowin it up when I do wash and goes and twist outs and thangs, but if this experiment proves that oil based moisture is what my twists need then by golly I gotta to do what I gotta do, I'm tryna graze APL on Dec 31, 2010 by any means necessary lol.



What length are you now?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> chelz, yes I did the box braids, I wanted them to last for two weeks. I put beads ans everythang. I was sprayin them with huice left and right. I think when I shampooed her hair last week, I didn't clean her scalp good enough, that's why it was itching.
> 
> I want her to wear her hair out, she never does cause knots and tangles usually follow suite. Sunday is also the day I do her hair for the week, so If I set it in an out style, I will have to comb it in to a not so out style for the following week when I"m back at work. what ever I decide the juice will always be there for me to count on
> yes lawd



Lol, yes lawd!

Well whatever you decide, let us know, would love to see pics of her hair, and yours too


----------



## bryantgurls

RockCreak said:


> Thank you Chelz...
> 
> I'm so ticked with DD right now.  I knew I had 2 bottles of Right On and 2 bottles of CFCG.   She done juiced the freaking doll babies.. over 10 of them.  They're lined up on her bed and greasy looking...smiling at me cause they got the juice!  Ponytails just a dripping.
> 
> She should be glad that she's 8 so her charges we a little lighter.. She got hit with a misdemeanor and was advised to stay the hayle out of my hair stuff.  (I already bought her some for her babies)  Cheese and crackers.  And she has to pay the fine of $10.00 to replace the products.
> 
> Yes, I made her go in her wallet and pay up!  Touchin my freakin juice.  That chile done gone madddd!



Now that is tooooooo funny!!!


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> Ok so did you ever try to do tha dolls hair and then they always have all these bald patches so all you can manage to do is a ponytail?  What is up with that... I still like to do hair so I bought a mannikin head so I could do hair on that, but I dont have it here with me so I practiced doing a juiced up sockbun with a braided headband on a doll baby's head... Dont judge me!!!
> 
> She is bout bald head!!





OK, after crying from laughter I must say.... that is the best bun that I have ever seen!!!


----------



## bryantgurls

I can't believe that I haven't subscribed to this thread, what is wrong with me

Subscribing now


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Where has MyFriend been hiding....


 

Hey Chelz, 

I'm here. I'm keeping my :eye: on you, I'm just doing it ...... 

I think I did waaaaaay to much to my hair while having a sew in .  I may have been to heavy handed with the jucie and caused some of this discomfort. 

WL by Dec :crystalba


----------



## My Friend

@ Chelz..Your doll baby hair is very pretty.


----------



## belldandy

I gave cfcg a fair shot...it makes my hair feel kind of hard and tacky...but I still have a huge bottle...is there anything I can do? Are you guys putting this on ur wet hair or dry hair?


----------



## Firstborn2

belldandy said:


> I gave cfcg a fair shot...it makes my hair feel kind of hard and tacky...but I still have a huge bottle...is there anything I can do? Are you guys putting this on ur wet hair or dry hair?


 
I've done it both ways. After using CFCG for about 3 wks it stopped working for me and  few others ladies. We kept trying different brands until we found what worked for our hair, I like S-Curl and Long Aid Gel. Have you tried making your own? A lot of juicers are having success with their own version.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva

belldandy said:


> I gave cfcg a fair shot...it makes my hair feel kind of hard and tacky...but I still have a huge bottle...is there anything I can do? Are you guys putting this on ur wet hair or dry hair?


 I"ve never used CFCG, but I will suggest adding a little bit of water to your mix. 

At times, when I use S-curl (I'm unofficially on you all's wagon) and it starts to feel gummy or tacky, I add some water to thin the mixture out some. Voila!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Firstborn2 said:


> I've done it both ways. After using CFCG for about 3 wks it stopped working for me and few others ladies. We kept trying different brands until we found what worked for our hair, I like S-Curl and Long Aid Gel. Have you tried making your own? A lot of juicers are having success with their own version.


 
I'm a lurker & not officially in this challenge. After all of the hype from this thread I went out & purchased some Long Aid activator gel with aloe vera. Mind you, I have a real jheri curl but my maintenance products are dry moisturizers. This Long Aid has been the business! My hair stays soft & moisturized during the day & I baggy overnight. MBL here I come!


----------



## belldandy

yeah it's more like a gel... I hate gels. I will try adding some water to it and see how my hair feels


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> What length are you now?


 

I think I may be close to SL because I stretched down a twist to show my mom and it was touching my collarbone and this is on the thin side of my head, but I'm not claiming SL until I get on MJ Remember The Time status lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm a lurker & not officially in this challenge. After all of the hype from this thread I went out & purchased some Long Aid activator gel with aloe vera. Mind you, I have a real jheri curl but my maintenance products are dry moisturizers. This Long Aid has been the business! My hair stays soft & moisturized during the day & I baggy overnight. MBL here I come!


 

 We love Juicetimonials  We're glad the juice is working for you, plz comeback and update, MBL here you come..


----------



## Firstborn2

Miss AJ said:


> I think I may be close to SL because I stretched down a twist to show my mom and it was touching my collarbone and this is on the thin side of my head, but I'm not claiming SL until I get on MJ Remember The Time status lol.


 
MJ loved his juice  He is a juicer in my mind


----------



## Miss AJ

Firstborn2 said:


> MJ loved his juice  He is a juicer in my mind


 

Lol I know, if I find that video of him gettin his hair juiced on the set of one of his early videos I'm making a GIF out of it.  My hair fits in an onytail now, but if I flat twist the front I can baggy and wear a phonypuff or wear my kanekalon braid I made and bun that.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> MJ loved his juice  He is a juicer in my mind



I like your new siggy, they are riding thru juicehood


----------



## Amerie123

Chelz said:


> Ok so did you ever try to do tha dolls hair and then they always have all these bald patches so all you can manage to do is a ponytail?  What is up with that... I still like to do hair so I bought a mannikin head so I could do hair on that, but I dont have it here with me so I practiced doing a juiced up sockbun with a braided headband on a doll baby's head... Dont judge me!!!
> 
> She is bout bald head!!


 

LMBO.. is this a kenya doll?? LOL.. look like the doll my sis used to have.. 

OT: is anyone having any moisture overload from juicing. I juice w/ my own homemade mix, but not daily because i cant have too much moisture.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I think I may be close to SL because I stretched down a twist to show my mom and it was touching my collarbone and this is on the thin side of my head, but I'm not claiming SL until I get on MJ Remember The Time status lol.



Lol Do you rememba tha timeeeeee.... When you last juiced yo head, 

Girl if tha twist was touching your collarbone then ermmmm you are most likely shoulder length, gone head and claim it! Gone head now, claim it girl claim it, APL here you come!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I'm out of the Juice!!!!!

Does it count if i mix some Suave Humectant and water in my spray bottle?....im pretty sure that conditioner has some glycerin in it somewhere!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> OK, after crying from laughter I must say.... that is the best bun that I have ever seen!!!



Lol!!! Thanks Girl, that bun aint nothin though, you see those alot in the military, :210:

I used juice, gel, and beeswax on it...


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Lol Do you rememba tha timeeeeee.... When you last juiced yo head,
> 
> Girl if tha twist was touching your collarbone then ermmmm you are most likely shoulder length, gone head and claim it! Gone head now, claim it girl claim it, APL here you come!!


 

lol well if i DO decide to claim it i'm putting 'barely SL' in my siggy because i CAN make somewhat of a ponytail when I pull my hair back now, but I'm not full, sock bun, long twist SL yet.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm out of the Juice!!!!!
> 
> Does it count if i mix some Suave Humectant and water in my spray bottle?....im pretty sure that conditioner has some glycerin in it somewhere!



Heyyyyy SmilingE!!! Girl dont worry, we will let you slide until you can get you some more juice, you get the "Juicers Pass",for whenever you are running low on juice and have to use a juice substitute, it is good for a month


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> lol well if i DO decide to claim it i'm putting 'barely SL' in my siggy because i CAN make somewhat of a ponytail when I pull my hair back now, but I'm not full, sock bun, long twist SL yet.



Girl did you know you dont have to be full shoulder lenght to make a sockbun, Ive done it on people with necklength hair, but you just have to keep cutting the sock down until it is the right size,


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Heyyyyy SmilingE!!! Girl dont worry, we will let you slide until you can get you some more juice, you get the "Juicers Pass",for whenever you are running low on juice and have to use a juice substitute, it is good for a month


 

Awesomeness!!!!:woohoo:

So can somebody gimme da summary of whats going on in here?


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Girl did you know you dont have to be full shoulder lenght to make a sockbun, Ive done it on people with necklength hair, but you just have to keep cutting the sock down until it is the right size,


 


Lol forreal?  I guess cuz I've always used 2 socks for my buns is why I never tried with any less.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Hey Chelz,
> 
> I'm here. I'm keeping my :eye: on you, I'm just doing it ......
> 
> I think I did waaaaaay to much to my hair while having a sew in .  I may have been to heavy handed with the jucie and caused some of this discomfort.
> 
> WL by Dec :crystalba



Lol...you been on lurk mode... Stop lurking around gurllll :killlurk:

Is your head itchy or your head is too moisturized, which one is it...?

Yessss MyFriend will be WL by Dec.!!! That is what the fortune teller says,:crystalba Her name Mz. Cleo!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Awesomeness!!!!:woohoo:
> 
> So can somebody gimme da summary of whats going on in here?



*Ok, here is a summary of whats been goin on in this thread, Juicetimonials, Juicers Most wanted Have Ya Seen Em Lists, New juicers joined, Juicy pictures with lots of retention going on,Juicers hotline 618-303-9084(Call it and let your soullll glooo), Search parties for missing juicers:mob:, and also random thoughts and craziness, You know how we do it! *


----------



## kuwait

What are you guys using in order to make your braid out's hold? I've been using hawaiin silky 14 en 1, however my bantu knots are not holding!!! their really pretty for about an hour after that my hair is a cottony mess! please help!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Lol forreal?  I guess cuz I've always used 2 socks for my buns is why I never tried with any less.






....But yeah you can make small ones too That dolls sock bun is actually really really small, so small that its not even a sock, its a rolled up torn piece of paper towel,


----------



## Soliel185

belldandy said:


> I gave cfcg a fair shot...it makes my hair feel kind of hard and tacky...but I still have a huge bottle...is there anything I can do? Are you guys putting this on ur wet hair or dry hair?


 

I didn't like cfcg. It did the same thing to my hair. I have no idea what I'm going to do with that bottle. 

My experience with it almost made me give up the juice!  Luckily, I went ahead and tried s-curl anyway and we've been happy together ever since.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

kuwait said:


> What are you guys using in order to make your braid out's hold? I've been using hawaiin silky 14 en 1, however my bantu knots are not holding!!! their really pretty for about an hour after that my hair is a cottony mess! please help!!!!



Yeah I dont know, thats probably because tha juice is sucking up all the moisture out of the air...It'll have your hair looking like Cotton Candy, Maybe you can try sealing the juice with an oil or try using a setting lotion after juicing? :scratchch Also, dont do the braidouts right after juicing, try letting the juice dry first and then you could use a creamy leave-in for the styling, Like Skalaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Soliel185 said:


> I didn't like cfcg. It did the same thing to my hair. I have no idea what I'm going to do with that bottle.
> 
> My experience with it almost made me give up the juice!  Luckily, I went ahead and tried s-curl anyway and we've been happy together ever since.



Trade with somebody that tried Scurl but likes the CFCG better,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

amazing said:


> LMBO.. is this a kenya doll?? LOL.. look like the doll my sis used to have..
> 
> OT: is anyone having any moisture overload from juicing. I juice w/ my own homemade mix, but not daily because i cant have too much moisture.



Lol, my bad, I didnt see your post, I dont know what that doll is, she has an ankle bracelet and a straw thing around her waist with a actual skirt under that too so probably so, and she has a bang with a little face and a not so little head, My grandma named her "Monique". 

I think it depends on tha juice, some have protein in them...


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> ....But yeah you can make small ones too That dolls sock bun is actually really really small, so small that its not even a sock, *its a rolled up torn* *piece of paper towel*,


 

Very creative.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Very creative.



...thank ya thank ya


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Lol...you been on lurk mode... Stop lurking around gurllll :killlurk:
> 
> Is your head itchy or your head is too moisturized, which one is it...?
> 
> Yessss MyFriend will be WL by Dec.!!! That is what the fortune teller says,:crystalba Her name Mz. Cleo!


 

I think the itchyness is due to product build up that I can not reach due to the sew in erplexed. I rinse everyday but no luck. I'm prolly going to take it down this weekend. 

Yes. Ms. Chelzo I will be at WL by Dec.


----------



## PittiPat

Soliel185 said:


> I didn't like cfcg. It did the same thing to my hair.* I have no idea what I'm going to do with that bottle. *
> 
> My experience with it almost made me give up the juice!  Luckily, I went ahead and tried s-curl anyway and we've been happy together ever since.



You wouldn't happen to have a nine-year-old boy who refuses to comb his hair around, would you?    I use my cfcg on him, since I didn't like it either, but it makes his hair soft and easy to comb.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PittiPat said:


> *You wouldn't happen to have a nine-year-old boy who refuses to comb his hair around, would you? *   I use my cfcg on him, since I didn't like it either, but it makes his hair soft and easy to comb.





Pittipat! Whats up?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I think the itchyness is due to product build up that I can not reach due to the sew in erplexed. I rinse everyday but no luck. I'm prolly going to take it down this weekend.
> 
> Yes. *Ms. Chelzo I will be at WL by Dec.*



Have ya tried dry shampoo...

So what length are ya now??


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Have ya tried dry shampoo...
> 
> *So what length are ya now??*


 

No se. I havent measured in a while. I'm at the let's keep hope alive for WL in 2010 length  To give you an idea, I bc'd in Nov 09


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> No se. I havent measured in a while. I'm at the let's keep hope alive for WL in 2010 length  To give you an idea, I bc'd in Nov 09



Hmmmm, how long did ya transition for...:eyebrows2


----------



## lamaria211

hi guys i have a question are there any wig wearers in this challenge?
and how much of the day is your hair coverd?
and what are you covering it with?? sorry for so many questions TIA


----------



## Starronda

lamaria211 said:


> hi guys i have a question are there any wig wearers in this challenge?
> and how much of the day is your hair coverd?
> and what are you covering it with?? sorry for so many questions TIA


 
I wear a wig everyday. I cover my hair with a wig cap and I rub a little olive oil on on the inside of the wig cap. Some days I baggy under the wig. hth


----------



## lamaria211

Starronda said:


> I wear a wig everyday. I cover my hair with a wig cap and I rub a little olive oil on on the inside of the wig cap. Some days I baggy under the wig. hth


 

how often do u juice??? and what brand are u using?
is your hair wet when u finished?
do u ever baggy overnite? sorry so many questions but i neeeed help TIA
u have beautiful hair by the way


----------



## Starronda

lamaria211 said:


> how often do u juice??? and what brand are u using?
> is your hair wet when u finished?
> do u ever baggy overnite? sorry so many questions but i neeeed help TIA
> u have beautiful hair by the way


 
Thanks!
I juice every morning after the gym (cowash, then apply Wave Nouveau on damp hair).
I baggy over night "sometimes". I try to keep my hair damp 95% of the time. Thats when I see most growth. My problem has always been retaining.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Starronda said:


> Thanks!
> I juice every morning after the gym (cowash, then apply Wave Nouveau on damp hair).
> I baggy over night "sometimes". I try to keep my hair damp 95% of the time. Thats when I see most growth. My problem has always been retaining.



 95% of tha time!! Your hair never gets mushy?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok so this is the first time I've seen this ad on here...


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

my hair feels greasy from the spray. is this normal?


----------



## lamaria211

Starronda said:


> Thanks!
> I juice every morning after the gym (cowash, then apply Wave Nouveau on damp hair).
> I baggy over night "sometimes". I try to keep my hair damp 95% of the time. Thats when I see most growth. My problem has always been retaining.


 
........................


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm, how long did ya transition for...:eyebrows2


 
2 years but I had no idea about healthy hair care.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

bkprincess617 said:


> my hair feels greasy from the spray. is this normal?



no... either you're using too much or the wrong kind of juice for your hair.  1st try to dilute it with water.  if its already diluted... add more water.  if its still feels greasy, check the ingredients and see if there's any petroleum or mineral oil.  then switch brands.  

for me, the only juice that really works on a regular is my home made juice


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

My Friend said:


> 2 years but I had no idea about healthy hair care.



when you doing a length check?  i wanna see


----------



## Firstborn2

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm out of the Juice!!!!!
> 
> Does it count if i mix some Suave Humectant and water in my spray bottle?....im pretty sure that conditioner has some glycerin in it somewhere!


 
Smiling Eeeeemiss you mama, how's it going?


----------



## localhost

Wow, this is the longest thread in LHCF history under the shortest amount of time.

I used to use carefree gold religiously back in the day, and that's what worked the best for me to retain.  I'll jump back on this cuz my hair is dryer than dry lately.


----------



## Sianna

Hi fellow juicers!!! 

Just wanted to check in and let you guys know that I'm still juicing on a daily basis! My hair ADORES it!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Bella thank you for the Juicetimonial, you get back on that juice girl and let's get that retention.

 *Welcome to tha JUICE Bella!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hi fellow juicers!!!
> 
> Just wanted to check in and let you guys know that I'm still juicing on a daily basis! My hair ADORES it!!



Hey Sianna, I was just bout to say, where is Sianna, hadnt seen ya in a hot minute.  You were reported to the Juice  Hotline...


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no... either you're using too much or the wrong kind of juice for your hair.  1st try to dilute it with water.  if its already diluted... add more water.  if its still feels greasy, check the ingredients and see if there's any petroleum or mineral oil.  then switch brands.
> 
> for me, the only juice that really works on a regular is my home made juice


 

i'm using the s-curl so there is no mineral oil/pertroleum. i think i might put too much. i tend to overdo products. i'll dilute it with water. i'm guessing that this is a trial-and-error process


----------



## JuiceMobsta

βεℓℓα said:


> *Wow, this is the longest thread in LHCF history under the shortest amount of time.*
> 
> I used to use carefree gold religiously back in the day, and that's what worked the best for me to retain.  I'll jump back on this cuz my hair is dryer than dry lately.



True dat.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Hey Sianna, I was just bout to say, where is Sianna, hadnt seen ya in a hot minute.  You were reported to the Juice  Hotline...



 Are you SERIOUS??!!

I'm not missing!!  *I* knew exactly where I was!! 

I'm doing just fine! Still juicing like my hair depends on it! Cause... it kinda does!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

bkprincess617 said:


> i'm using the s-curl so there is no mineral oil/pertroleum. i think i might put too much. i tend to overdo products. i'll dilute it with water. i'm guessing that this is a trial-and-error process



for some it is.  some can use the juice right out the bottle...  others have to tweak things a bit


----------



## localhost

Firstborn2 said:


> Bella thank you for the Juicetimonial, you get back on that juice girl and let's get that retention.
> 
> *Welcome to tha JUICE Bella!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> :woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:
> 
> ..
> ....
> .............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin
> :creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures
> ....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
> :mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:



I feel so included!! Thanks for the friendly welcome!  Happy juicing!  I'll check in with y'all every now and then 

Now that I'm juicing, can someone point me in the direction of a good regimen for a natchel (um, natural) head, 4b, that juices?  I'm recently BC'd after the doing the crown and glory method for 1 year and my stuff would go up in flames if I'm not careful   Yeah, it's that dry.  That's what I get for being on the entertainment forum more than in here


----------



## JuiceMobsta

βεℓℓα said:


> I feel so included!! Thanks for the friendly welcome!  Happy juicing!  I'll check in with y'all every now and then
> 
> Now that I'm juicing, can someone point me in the direction of a good regimen for a natchel (um, natural) head, 4b, that juices?  I'm recently BC'd after the doing the crown and glory method for 1 year and my stuff would go up in flames if I'm not careful   Yeah, it's that dry.  That's what I get for being on the entertainment forum more than in here



Welcome!!!! Lol you are allllll *Natchall* !!! Do you cowash any, that would be great for starters! And also baggying your head after you juice or using oils to seal in the moisture


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Are you SERIOUS??!!
> 
> I'm not missing!!  *I* knew exactly where I was!!
> 
> I'm doing just fine! Still juicing like my hair depends on it! Cause... it kinda does!



Lol! Forreal somebody called tha *Juice Hotline*  and said "Missing Juicer Sianna spotted shopping  in Ohio!!!" ...............


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol! Forreal somebody called tha *Juice Hotline*  and said "Missing Juicer Sianna spotted shopping  in Ohio!!!" ...............



*Le Gasp!!* I really do live in Ohio!! And I was out shopping recently!! 

I scared! 

Someone's watching meeeee!!!!!!


----------



## Khaiya

^Juice squad will getcha! Nowhere to hide!!

*Notice i'm still found, not gone missing again yet*


----------



## Starronda

Chelz said:


> 95% of tha time!! Your hair never gets mushy?


 
LOL..nope! I do a protein treatment once a week, and my hair thrives while doing this..Now retaining is another story The juice has been working for that, so we'll see the progress in July


----------



## Sianna

Khaiya said:


> ^Juice squad will getcha! Nowhere to hide!!
> 
> *Notice i'm still found, not gone missing again yet*



Clearly!! Somehow I thought I was immune!!

Or perhaps I thought I wouldn't be missed? Whatever the case, evidently I was wrong! 

I love you guys!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Khaiya said:


> ^Juice squad will getcha! Nowhere to hide!!
> 
> *Notice i'm still found, not gone missing again yet*


 

 so true and Angeleyez


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> *Le Gasp!!* I really do live in Ohio!! And I was out shopping recently!!
> 
> I scared!
> 
> Someone's watching meeeee!!!!!!





Lol, uh-oh, somebody has their eye:eye: on you Sianna, stay true to tha juice!!!! :axehunter:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Starronda said:


> LOL..nope! I do a protein treatment once a week, and my hair thrives while doing this..Now retaining is another story The juice has been working for that, so we'll see the progress in July



L0L, is that you in your siggy, I like your dress

What protein treatment do you use? :scratchch


----------



## localhost

Chelz said:


> Welcome!!!! Lol you are allllll *Natchall* !!! Do you cowash any, that would be great for starters! And also baggying your head after you juice or using oils to seal in the moisture



Thanks for the tips here, I'll do just that.  I can't believe i have to re-learn this stuff


----------



## JuiceMobsta

βεℓℓα said:


> Thanks for the tips here, I'll do just that.  I can't believe i have to re-learn this stuff



No prob, and also use a Wide Tooth Comb only, like the teeth are so wide that you could squeeze in between them wide,  and no brushing the hair while wet or no combing hair while it is dry(Add leave-in conditioner/moisturizer first), and if shampooing, prepoo with an oil first(i.e. olive oil,grapeseed oil,etc) and try deep conditioning weekly as well, that should help alot!


----------



## normacyri

Checking in ladies. I juiced this morning and I have the juices on now.  Good thing Ch is already snoring so he can't here my bag crinkle...lol  Good night ladies


----------



## JuiceMobsta

normacyri said:


> Checking in ladies. I juiced this morning and I have the juices on now.  Good thing Ch is *already snoring so he can't here my bag crinkle...lol*  Good night ladies



See FirstBizzle thats what you should do,wait til hubby is sleep, then ease in the bed ever so quietly and quickly put your head on the pillow so it will be a quick crinkle sound instead of a slow drawnnnn out crinkle noise...


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Hey juicers am here still juicing and now that we have 100 degrees sun I have to keep on juicing cannot stop. I am tired to OMG ready for a juicevacation. I did do some shopping yeah I know I know but Rockawear and ECKO red had sale and I cannot pass up jeans for $15-$30. I confess and admit I am an internet shopaholic and promise not to do it again, if I do my punishment will be juicing more than 5times a day while reading LHCF updates LMAO


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> See FirstBizzle thats what you should do,wait til hubby is sleep, then ease in the bed ever so quietly and quickly put your head on the pillow so it will be a quick crinkle sound instead of a slow drawnnnn out crinkle noise...


 
I can't do it cuz soon as he hears a crunch he's sitting up looking around like what is that noise


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Hey juicers am here still juicing and now that we have 100 degrees sun I have to keep on juicing cannot stop. I am tired to OMG ready for a juicevacation. I did do some shopping yeah I know I know but Rockawear and ECKO red had sale and I cannot pass up jeans for $15-$30. I confess and admit I am an internet shopaholic and promise not to do it again, if I do my punishment will be juicing more than 5times a day while reading LHCF updates LMAO


 
Girl shop until you drop, I love love love mail order and I won't apologize for it


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl shop until you drop, I love love love mail order and I won't apologize for it



I'm not ALONE!!!! I love online shopping!! It's quite sad really, cause a lot of times I buy stuff onlline that I can easily purchase at the store. 

I just really, really like getting packages in the mail!! :Blush2:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Hey juicers am here still juicing and now that we have 100 degrees sun I have to keep on juicing cannot stop. I am tired to OMG ready for a juicevacation. I did do some shopping yeah I know I know but Rockawear and ECKO red had sale and I cannot pass up jeans for $15-$30. I confess and admit I am an internet shopaholic and promise not to do it again, if I do my punishment will be juicing more than 5times a day while reading LHCF updates LMAO



...LOL


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I can't do it cuz soon as he hears a crunch he's sitting up looking around like what is that noise



 You have a light sleeper on your hands! 

Girl you probably couldnt even get half way through a crunch without gettin tha side-eye:eye:,Youll be in the middle of tha crunch noise and he'll wake up

*C-R-U-N*(What's that?)*-C-H*.....


----------



## Firstborn2

We still have juicers on the Most Wanted List that are missing...If you see your name on this list, just turn yourself in, we are here for youwith open arms and a bottle of juice.




_*01. *CherryPie*(Found)[/*I]
02. CaliDiamond
*03. TKJ25 (Found)*
*04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
05. Klowdnyne
06. DigitalRain
*07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
08. Adel10
09. Brownbeans96
10. Mekyakakinkerbelle

Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I'm not ALONE!!!! I love online shopping!! It's quite sad really, cause a lot of times I buy stuff onlline that I can easily purchase at the store.
> 
> I just really, really like getting packages in the mail!! :Blush2:



Bad Sianna Bad! :whipped:


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> I'm not ALONE!!!! I love online shopping!! It's quite sad really, cause a lot of times I buy stuff onlline that I can easily purchase at the store.
> 
> I just really, really like getting packages in the mail!! :Blush2:


 
Ok a juicer after my own heart, girl yes... for me it's all about the package. I've ordered stuff that I know I could get in a store but I love coming home from a hard day of work and seeing a box with my name on it


----------



## JuiceMobsta

FB, we found CherryPie already, she checked in a while ago,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok a juicer after my own heart, girl yes... for me it's all about the package. I've ordered stuff that I know I could get in a store but I love coming home from a hard day of work and *seeing a box with my name on it*



 oh and ummm ,


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh ok I didn't see her post...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Bad Sianna Bad! :whipped:



I know, I know!! 

I've tried to stop, but I just can' t seem to help myself!! At least not on a long term basis. There's just something so awesome about getting packages in the mail, even when you already know what's inside.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> oh and ummm ,


 
what I miss????


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*CherryPie* said:


> Okay i'm here!
> 
> It took me some time to start juicing. It's still cold here in Chicago and my hair don't react well with glycerine when the weather is cold.
> 
> But i'm liking it. My hair feels so moisturized and soft and i'm retaining well!





*CherryPie* said:


> *Y'all Chelz is a mobster. I had to come in and report in order to keep my kneecaps (refer to mobster movies)!!
> 
> She had a BAT!bat *



...............................


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> what I miss????



Lol I was just rollin my eyes at all yall mail order junkies,


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> ...............................


 
Lawd, I didn't see that


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol I was just rollin my eyes at all yall mail order junkies,


 

Mail order saves me gas money,lol...plus often times then not, I can get free shipping.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I know, I know!!
> 
> I've tried to stop, but I just can' t seem to help myself!! At least not on a long term basis. There's just something so awesome about getting packages in the mail, *even when you already know what's inside.*



.....

Did you see my post on tha last page, I had replied to what you had said


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Mail order saves me gas money,lol...plus often times then not, I can get free shipping.



Well if thats the case then order away!!, At your lil hearts desire! And the online shopping cart will look just like this>>>>


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Lawd, I didn't see that



She called me a mobster, and said I was gonna bust her kneecaps for not juicing...


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm good for this week I just got my box from vitacost last friday, so I'm good for now.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> .....
> 
> Did you see my post on tha last page, I had replied to what you had said



Nope, I missed it! Lemme go back and see!


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok a juicer after my own heart, girl yes... for me it's all about the package. I've ordered stuff that I know I could get in a store but I love coming home from a hard day of work and seeing a box with my name on it



YES, YES, YES!!! I LOVE packages in the mail!! It could be something as mundane as hair conditioner in there, but I just love opening the box to see what's inside!

I think I need help! I won't say how many MP4 players I ordered around Christmas time! blush:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> YES, YES, YES!!! I LOVE packages in the mail!! It could be something as mundane as hair conditioner in there, but I just love opening the box to see what's inside!
> 
> I think I need help! *I won't say how many MP4 players I ordered around Christmas time! *blush:



  

Well hey you do have to treat yourself sometimes though, halleluyerrr.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Well hey you do have to treat yourself sometimes though, halleluyerrr.



 It's like a guilty little habit! If my fiancé didn't keep me in line who knows what I'd do! Needless to say, it wouldn't be good! 

I'll try to stop... next week. :Blush2:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm good for this week I just got my box from vitacost last friday, so I'm good for now.



Oooooooo eyebrows2:eyebrows2, what ya get? Either oil, soap, more oil(fish), 
or ummmmm more soap(Docta Bronnas Castille)?


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

I read all the rage about Care Free Curl Gold red top on this thread.  I picked up a bottle and started using it last week.  I must say it will be my #1 staple moisturizer!  It makes my hair so moisturized and soft compared to S Curl No Drip and Wave Noveau. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> It's like a guilty little habit! If my fiancé didn't keep me in line who knows what I'd do! Needless to say, it wouldn't be good!
> 
> I'll try to stop... next week. :Blush2:



...And then pick back up again with it next month, just do like tha commercial..."Its MY money and I want it NOW!!"...

Awww Sianna you gotta get him on tha juice! We takin Ova!! :mob:


----------



## Sianna

That sounds about right!! I'll try, to stay on track though! At least for a while! Online shopping is a hard habit to break though! Especially when you spend a lot of time goofing off on the computer like I do!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> I read all the rage about Care Free Curl Gold red top on this thread.  I picked up a bottle and started using it last week.  I must say it will be my #1 staple moisturizer!  It makes my hair so moisturized and soft compared to S Curl No Drip and Wave Noveau. Thanks for the tip!






Firstborn2 said:


> it's not 2 late to join...



 You are officially part of this challenge!!! :angeldevi

 *Welcome to tha JUICE BEVERLY ANN PROPERTIES!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
...................................................
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool::creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> That sounds about right!! I'll try, to stay on track though! At least for a while! Online shopping is a hard habit to break though! Especially when you spend a lot of time goofing off on the computer like I do!



Oh I'm sure I goof off more..



Chelz said:


> Lol, uh-oh, somebody has their eye:eye: on you Sianna, stay true to tha juice!!!! :axehunter:



Here. I found tha post...Now Im tired....


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Oh I'm sure I goof off more..
> 
> 
> 
> Here. I found tha post...Now Im tired....



Oh I did see that!  Don't worry about me! My hair loves the juice too much for me to let it go without a fight!!

And I bet you don't! I am the QUEEN of goofing off on the computer!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Oh I did see that!  Don't worry about me! My hair loves the juice too much for me to let it go without a fight!!
> 
> And I bet you don't! I am the QUEEN of goofing off on the computer!!



Lol ok I believe you,


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> I read all the rage about Care Free Curl Gold red top on this thread. I picked up a bottle and started using it last week. I must say it will be my #1 staple moisturizer! It makes my hair so moisturized and soft compared to S Curl No Drip and Wave Noveau. Thanks for the tip!


 

Welcome hope you get juicerfied soon live by the juice die by the juice


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> I can't do it cuz soon as he hears a crunch he's sitting up looking around like what is that noise


----------



## Starronda

Chelz said:


> L0L, is that you in your siggy, I like your dress
> 
> What protein treatment do you use? :scratchch


 
Thats me in the dress (girl, its my first time fitting in that dress in a year), and thanks

I use Redken Extreme, Aphogee or Dumb Blonde Reconstructor. Whichever one is in my reach at the time, but latley it's been Aphogee 2 minute.


----------



## DivaD04

Juicerz, ya'll on da Grind even at 3/4 am...dizzzzamn! I was dreaming of stars. 

For the record, I'm keeping it juicy for all my fellow juicers.

I, DivaD04, to tell the juice, the whole juice, and nothing but the juice, to keep it juicy fo ya!

Now, my dd is off to school and I'm going to take my juicy scalp back to sleep.


----------



## Khaiya

Ya, i realized long ago the juice thread never sleeps, juicers go hard or go home! ALWAYS juicin!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Juicerz, ya'll on da Grind even at 3/4 am...dizzzzamn! I was dreaming of stars.
> 
> For the record, I'm keeping it juicy for all my fellow juicers.
> 
> I, DivaD04, to tell the juice, the whole juice, and nothing but the juice, to keep it juicy fo ya!
> 
> Now, my dd is off to school and I'm going to take my juicy scalp back to sleep.



Of course! We stays on tha grind 

Wake up DivaD!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> Ya, i realized long ago the juice thread never sleeps, juicers go hard or go home! ALWAYS juicin!!



Yes Lawd!!!!!


----------



## Miss AJ

I might have to bring Soul Glo back to the forefront seeing has how I just became a color treated natural(Dark and Lovely Deep Copper)!  DCing with ORS Pak right now, gonna let it sit for an hour, then I'm gonna get it ready for a twist out, rock that for a few days so the true color can set, then I'm gonna wash, DC, and twist on Sunday.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I might have to bring Soul Glo back to the forefront seeing has how I just became a color treated natural(Dark and Lovely Deep Copper)!  DCing with ORS Pak right now, gonna let it sit for an hour, then I'm gonna get it ready for a twist out, rock that for a few days so the true color can set, then I'm gonna wash, DC, and twist on Sunday.



Pics Please...:Flahsssss


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Pics Please...:Flahsssss


 

I don't have any yet because I wanted to wait til i was satisfied with the outcome but i WILL have pics later.  I shouldn't have dyed 2 days in a row but that's why I'm deep conditioning now, I'm gonna DC again on Friday, use my Cantu everyday after I retwist, AND i went to Sally's today and bought the last 2 bottles of Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer.


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Of course! We stays on tha grind
> 
> Wake up DivaD!!!!



As much as I wanted to sleep w/ this unwanted annoying headache...I couldn't. Dh popped in a movie (perfume) that I watched w/ him.
I need to go rejuice. 
I have 2 bottles of cfcg instant activator...I'm thinking about watering it down w/ glycerin. That way I can spray it on my hair. I'm just thinking....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> As much as I wanted to sleep w/ this unwanted annoying headache...I couldn't. Dh popped in a movie (perfume) that I watched w/ him.
> I need to go rejuice.
> I have 2 bottles of cfcg instant activator...I'm thinking about watering it down w/ glycerin. That way I can spray it on my hair. I'm just thinking....



Have you tried spraying it as it is? :scratchch


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Have you tried spraying it as it is? :scratchch



No, but will surely go and try...lemme see. brb


ETA: It's a no go. It shoots rather than mist....So I'm going to add glycerin to it to see if I can soften the consistency.

ETAA: Still too thick. I'm going to leave this bottle of cfcg alone b/c I still like it...a little less manipulation than b4...a good thing.

I did however make some juice for my dd's hair. I used some cfcg, and jojoba oil (mixes well), kimble silk treatment leave-in, silk therapy, water, and of course glycerin! I has a nice consistency and I'm able to mist spray it alot better than my cfcg. Her hair will love it b/c my hands love it!


----------



## Miss AJ

Try adding some water to your juice.  I had to dilute my Hawaiian Silky with water so it would mist instead of shoot and it still moisturizes like the dickens.


----------



## DivaD04

ehhh, tell me why i just made a u-turn to my closet and grabbed some Fantasia IC braid sheen spray...water and glycerin, and propylene glycol as the main 3 ingredients. I used that since I don't really use it...at one point I was going to toss it until now. Miss AJ...and it is still thick but it does spray on my hair just like you said if I were to add water. thanks.


----------



## localhost

Checking in.  I cowashed last night and applied the carefree curl gold and baggied overnight.  My hair was very very springy and lifelike this morning.  I've cornrowed it for a braidout tomorrow.  So so simple!


----------



## Miss AJ

This has nothing to do with juice but i flat twisted my hair and now im impatiently airdrying.  I'm so anxious to untwist and take pictures with the new color, I can't stand it!  I'm about to clean up my eyebrows so I dont look like a she-man.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Miss AJ said:


> This has nothing to do with juice but i flat twisted my hair and now im impatiently airdrying.  I'm so anxious to untwist and take pictures with the new color, I can't stand it!  I'm about to clean up my eyebrows so I dont look like a she-man.



yeah! no she-mans! 

hurry with the pix! i wanna see!!!


----------



## lamaria211

checking in my im juicing with a baggy right now that i will probably sleep in.
DOES ANYONE SEAL while juicing like with an oil?? tia


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lamaria211 said:


> checking in my im juicing with a baggy right now that i will probably sleep in.
> DOES ANYONE SEAL while juicing like with an oil?? tia



i do... i make my own juice but when i was using care free i still sealed.  i have to or my ocd kicks in lol


----------



## Sianna

lamaria211 said:


> checking in my im juicing with a baggy right now that i will probably sleep in.
> DOES ANYONE SEAL while juicing like with an oil?? tia



I don't. In fact, I rarely use oil anymore. I probably will in the winter months though.


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> It's like a guilty little habit! If my fiancé didn't keep me in line who knows what I'd do! Needless to say, it wouldn't be good!
> 
> *I'll try to stop... next week.* :Blush2:


 
Good one...um me too


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Oooooooo eyebrows2:eyebrows2, what ya get? Either oil, soap, more oil(fish),
> or ummmmm more soap(Docta Bronnas Castille)?


 
Exactly  wheat germ oil, castor oil, acv, hemp lavender soap, seaweed soap, salmon oil, D3, raw honey, and more coconut oil.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Exactly  wheat germ oil, castor oil, acv, hemp lavender soap, seaweed soap, salmon oil, D3, raw honey, and more coconut oil.



You do acv rinses?:eyebrows2 And whats the raw honey for...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

lamaria211 said:


> checking in my im juicing with a baggy right now that i will probably sleep in.
> *DOES ANYONE SEAL while juicing like with an oil??* tia



.....Blue Magic Coconut grease


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i do... i make my own juice but when i was using care free i still sealed.  *i have to or my ocd kicks in lol*


----------



## Firstborn2

Beverly Ann Properties said:


> I read all the rage about Care Free Curl Gold red top on this thread. I picked up a bottle and started using it last week. I must say it will be my #1 staple moisturizer! It makes my hair so moisturized and soft compared to S Curl No Drip and Wave Noveau. Thanks for the tip!


 
 We love a good Juicetimonial, It's all about getting that retention. Keep trying until you find the one that works for you!!! Beverly Ann I love the fact you were determine to love The Juice, three cheers for you Juice.. Juice.. Hoorayyyy PS, Stay active in the thread or we will send the Juice Squad after you


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You do acv rinses?:eyebrows2 And whats the raw honey for...


 
Raw honey is for my tea and some times DC


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Good one...um me too



:Blush2: Well, I'll _try_ to try anyway...


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> That sounds about right!! I'll try, to stay on track though! At least for a while! Online shopping is a hard habit to break though! Especially when you spend a lot of time goofing off on the computer like I do!


 
Girl I feel you, this is why I bring my netbook to work with me everyday


----------



## Firstborn2

Miss AJ said:


> I don't have any yet because I wanted to wait til i was satisfied with the outcome but i WILL have pics later. I shouldn't have dyed 2 days in a row but that's why I'm deep conditioning now, I'm gonna DC again on Friday, use my Cantu everyday after I retwist, AND i went to Sally's today and bought the last 2 bottles of Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer.


 

How did the color turn out? I bet it's fierce, can't wait to see...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> This has nothing to do with juice but i flat twisted my hair and now im impatiently airdrying.  I'm so anxious to untwist and take pictures with the new color, I can't stand it!  *I'm about to clean up my eyebrows so I dont look like a she-man.*





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yeah! *no she-mans!*
> 
> hurry with the pix! i wanna see!!!



 There's a She-Man in ya closet 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwIGwYtNdXQ


----------



## Firstborn2

lamaria211 said:


> checking in my im juicing with a baggy right now that i will probably sleep in.
> DOES ANYONE SEAL while juicing like with an oil?? tia


 
I don't seal anymore I just juice and go...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Raw honey is for my tea and some times DC



Oh I like using honey for tea!! Its a good sugar replacement, Ive used it in the Celestial seasonings teas


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> There's a She-Man in ya closet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwIGwYtNdXQ


 

What in the butt naked *ell is that  somebody hold me, I'm scared


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I feel you, this is why I bring my netbook to work with me everyday


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> There's a She-Man in ya closet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwIGwYtNdXQ



uhhh...  ummmm.. *clears throat*  wow


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> What in the butt naked *ell is that  somebody hold me, I'm scared



:rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3:

Lol, thats tha She-Man in the closet.....


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I feel you, this is why I bring my netbook to work with me everyday



 Okay now you goes hard with it! I never took my laptop to work with me! 

Though now you got me thinking... :scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> uhhh...  ummmm.. *clears throat*  wow



Yeah, sometimes the video is better off being left on tha videocamera....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Okay now you goes hard with it! I never took my laptop to work with me!
> 
> Though now you got me thinking... :scratchch



Hold up! Stop right there,lol. Dont be gettin new ideas and thinking up secret ninja-like ways to go online...


----------



## PrincessLinzz

So I have a new hairstyle...

I juice and mouse at night let it airdry and then in the morning I bantu knot my hair in about 8 knots and then shower.

30 mins later after I have finished my makeup, I remove the knots and put it in a ponytail.  Although the person couldnt get the top of my pony tail. This is my pony It looks big, wavy, shiny and curly like this---->
I LOVE THE JUICE!!!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Hold up! Stop right there,lol. Dont be gettin new ideas and thinking up secret ninja-like ways to go online...



*makes pouty face* But I like ninja-like stuff!!

... AND online shopping! Gotta find more ways to get it done without anyone knowing!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> There's a She-Man in ya closet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwIGwYtNdXQ



...



The worst part is... I would kill for legs like his. Or wait... hers?


----------



## DivaD04

:





Chelz said:


> There's a She-Man in ya closet
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwIGwYtNdXQ



:endworld::axehunter::gunner7::fat:


----------



## Firstborn2

PrincessLinzz said:


> So I have a new hairstyle...
> 
> I juice and mouse at night let it airdry and then in the morning I bantu knot my hair in about 8 knots and then shower.
> 
> 30 mins later after I have finished my makeup, I remove the knots and put it in a ponytail. Although the person couldnt get the top of my pony tail. This is my pony It looks big, wavy, shiny and curly like this---->
> I LOVE THE JUICE!!!


 

Girl your hair looks so juicedafied


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> :
> 
> :endworld::axehunter::gunner7::fat:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> So I have a new hairstyle...
> 
> I juice and mouse at night let it airdry and then in the morning I bantu knot my hair in about 8 knots and then shower.
> 
> 30 mins later after I have finished my makeup, I remove the knots and put it in a ponytail.  Although the person couldnt get the top of my pony tail. This is my pony It looks big, wavy, shiny and curly like this---->
> I LOVE THE JUICE!!!



I cant get over tha fact that thats a ponytail!! It look like some loose hair! She got that Pochahontas effect goin on..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> :
> 
> :endworld:  :axehunter:  :gunner7::fat:



...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part is... I would kill for legs like his. *Or wait... hers?*



*HIS!!!* Thats Africano*boi*, he a d*mn shame too...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> *makes pouty face* But I like ninja-like stuff!!
> 
> ... AND online shopping! Gotta find more ways to get it done without anyone knowing!



 Go get me a branch off tha tree outside...,lol


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Juiced and tied my hair (bunned) down for the night....

ETA that vid was a hot azzed mess. LOL.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Juiced and tied my hair (bunned) down for the night....
> 
> ETA that vid was a hot azzed mess. LOL.



SHOWL was!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Sooo YEMAYA called tha Juice Hotline yall,, and she is STILL juicing!!! :reddancer: She has made her very own Juicie yall! *


----------



## normacyri

Hi Ladies checkin' in before bed, the juice is really working well for me. My last touchup was Dec. 23, 09. I have been doing the 6 mo. stretch since last year and it works for me. Actually, it's working so well I've been contemplating transitioning...but we'll see. 

I will be juicing the head, adding my bag and going to bed. Hope DH starts snoring: before I lay down, although if it storms the way it did last night he wont be able to hear anything over the madness outside .

Anywho, have a good evening ladies!


----------



## EbbonyTx

CHELZ put out an Amber Alert LoL

Sorry Ladies that I've been slacking on my updates. BUT I haven't slacked on the JUICE!!!!!!

Care Free Curl Gold, Wave Nouveau, or S-curl twice daily & seal everyday! Co-Wash 2x a week & DC 3-4 hours or more 2x. 

No updates on length b/c I BC'D yesterday!!!!! LOL I'm an inch or less :l
My retention goals restart! I personally hope I get to 3in by August.


----------



## EbbonyTx

Oh yeah!!!! I found a 32 oz bottle of S-curl for $9 @ my BSS....


----------



## Firstborn2

normacyri said:


> Hi Ladies checkin' in before bed, the juice is really working well for me. My last touchup was Dec. 23, 09. I have been doing the 6 mo. stretch since last year and it works for me. Actually, it's working so well I've been contemplating transitioning...but we'll see.
> 
> I will be juicing the head, adding my bag and going to bed. Hope DH starts snoring: before I lay down, although if it storms the way it did last night he wont be able to hear anything over the madness outside .
> 
> Anywho, have a good evening ladies!


 

 Yes another Juicetimonial and let the Juicers say, Juice-On...


----------



## Firstborn2

EbbonyTx said:


> Oh yeah!!!! I found a 32 oz bottle of S-curl for $9 @ my BSS....


 
What! Where! When! How? Geesh, now that's the best juice find I've heard all week. How many bottles did you get?


----------



## Firstborn2

EbbonyTx said:


> CHELZ put out an Amber Alert LoL
> 
> Sorry Ladies that I've been slacking on my updates. BUT I haven't slacked on the JUICE!!!!!!
> 
> Care Free Curl Gold, Wave Nouveau, or S-curl twice daily & seal everyday! Co-Wash 2x a week & DC 3-4 hours or more 2x.
> 
> No updates on length b/c I BC'D yesterday!!!!! LOL I'm an inch or less :l
> My retention goals restart! I personally hope I get to 3in by August.


 
Sorry the Juice Squad had to come after you :mob: We have to make sure that Da Juice is on top of your head. Love Da Juice and it will love you back. Congratz on the "Big C" and don't worry, I bet you get your 3" in august.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Go get me a branch off tha tree outside...,lol



LMAO!!!!! Don't beat meeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## kbragg

Still here, still in twists, still juiced up


----------



## choctaw

Juicing and wearing twists.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i havent juiced since i roller set my hair... so since saturday nite???  yeah, that's right.  i think 2nite i'm going to just juice my ends, seal and put it in a bun and see if i can continue to preserve this set until saturday.  if i fail i'll be back in my bun tomorrow lol


nite yall, turning the comp off and going nite nite


----------



## Firstborn2

*Attention Juicers let's celebrate our girl MyAngelEyez. She has been here everyday checking in ever since her name has come off the Milk Carton Have You Seen'em List!!!   She has continued to juice and even took photos of herself with her favorite Juice. MyAngelEyez we present to you the "I'm Still Juicing So Let Me Be Great" Award :reddancer::reddancer:*


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> Still here, still in twists, still juiced up


 
:woohoo: Keep it juicay....We are proud of you...


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Juicing and wearing twists.


 
Choc, you already know the drill, keep that juice on top of your head. How long have you had your twist in?


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i havent juiced since i roller set my hair... so since saturday nite??? yeah, that's right. i think 2nite i'm going to just juice my ends, seal and put it in a bun and see if i can continue to preserve this set until saturday. if i fail i'll be back in my bun tomorrow lol
> 
> 
> nite yall, turning the comp off and going nite nite


 
Momo, soon as your roller set is nomore we are going to need you to get the juice crackin ASAP!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *Attention Juicers let's celebrate our girl MyAngelEyez. She has been here everyday checking in ever since her name has come off the Milk Carton Have You Seen'em List!!!   She has continued to juice and even took photos of herself with her favorite Juice. MyAngelEyez we present to you the "I'm Still Juicing So Let Me Be Great" Award :reddancer::reddancer:*



You know all this time I never noticed that the Red Dancerreddancer actually has little legs!!!  
Them lil bird legs!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> LMAO!!!!! Don't beat meeeeeee!!!!!



:whipped:

Lol,I sorry,


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You know all this time I never noticed that the Red Dancerreddancer actually has little legs!!!
> Them lil bird legs!


 

I can't breathe why did you have to point that out to me  it does look like a dressed up chicken


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I can't breathe why did you have to point that out to me  it does look like a dressed up chicken



 I always thought it was just a smiley face twirling around and come to find out it has legs!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Awe man look what I found,lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY_9x6H-h5Y&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe man look what I found,lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY_9x6H-h5Y&feature=player_embedded#!



 All tha boys they jus luv me, but my Jheri curl's greasy..


OMG he said he got a gang of hoochies but tha Fendi girls dont want him!!!


----------



## Honeytips

Hello ladies!!! I'm one of those who have been missing in action and I really apologise  (didn't see my name on the second list but sure that it made an appearance on the first one) My internet has been acting up since around Easter so I haven't been on as much as usual. Problem solved so I'm going to be back in the game!!!
Have been juicing religiously since the start of the challenge. My hair is soooo moist and healthy looking and I can't remember when last I've received so many compliments about the look of it. I'm also in looooooooooooove with my curls which seem to be thriving on the juice!!!! My hair is just so much healthier and I believe happier!!! Thank you Adora for starting this challenge. I'm currently using S-curl no drip but I'm down to nearly my last and will have to go out and seek out some more!!!!
Will appear every so often to update


----------



## Firstborn2

Honeytips said:


> Hello ladies!!! I'm one of those who have been missing in action and I really apologise  (didn't see my name on the second list but sure that it made an appearance on the first one) My internet has been acting up since around Easter so I haven't been on as much as usual. Problem solved so I'm going to be back in the game!!!
> Have been juicing religiously since the start of the challenge. My hair is soooo moist and healthy looking and I can't remember when last I've received so many compliments about the look of it. I'm also in looooooooooooove with my curls which seem to be thriving on the juice!!!! My hair is just so much healthier and I believe happier!!! Thank you Adora for starting this challenge. I'm currently using S-curl no drip but I'm down to nearly my last and will have to go out and seek out some more!!!!
> Will appear every so often to update


 
 We have a Juicer who has found her way home Thank you for the Juicetimonial, We are glad that you have been good to the juice and the  juice has been good to you and your computer is up and running . You hadn't made it to the Milk Carton List yet, but it was only a matter of time Glad you are back and active, Happy Juicing...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Honeytips said:


> Hello ladies!!! I'm one of those who have been missing in action and I really apologise  (didn't see my name on the second list but sure that it made an appearance on the first one) My internet has been acting up since around Easter so I haven't been on as much as usual. Problem solved so I'm going to be back in the game!!!
> Have been juicing religiously since the start of the challenge. My hair is soooo moist and healthy looking and I can't remember when last I've received so many compliments about the look of it. I'm also in looooooooooooove with my curls which seem to be thriving on the juice!!!! My hair is just so much healthier and I believe happier!!! Thank you Adora for starting this challenge. I'm currently using S-curl no drip but I'm down to nearly my last and will have to go out and seek out some more!!!!
> Will appear every so often to update



Thanks for checking in with that *AWESOME* juicetimonial!!!
And I'm gonna need you to appear more often than "every so often"...


----------



## Sianna

What are you guys still doing up?! 

You should be ashamed of yourselves!! Now go to bed!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> What are you guys still doing up?!
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves!! Now go to bed!!!



Ummmm go on now Sianna, dont get me started!!!!!!

:mob::mob::gotroasted::mob::mob:


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> What are you guys still doing up?!
> 
> You should be ashamed of yourselves!! Now go to bed!!!


 
lol I can't go to bed I'm busy


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Ummmm go on now Sianna, dont get me started!!!!!!
> 
> :mob::mob::gotroasted::mob::mob:



Hmm... That probably is good advice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> lol I can't go to bed I'm busy



Busy doing what???...

Spill tha beans!!


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> lol I can't go to bed I'm busy



What are you doing? Have you been asleep at all?

ETA: I was thinking the same thing Chelz!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hmm... That probably is good advice.



Lol, naw I  Sianna, stay up late with us!  Lets do some online shopping! (Except I wont be buying,just browsing)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> lol I can't go to bed I'm busy



You know that shopping guyshopping has chicken legs just like tha Red Dancerreddancer, hmmmmm :endworld:


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol, naw I  Sianna, stay up late with us!  Lets do some online shopping! (Except I wont be buying,just browsing)



lol!! I do a lot of browsing too. Unfortunately, browsing usually ends in buying! I'm comparing prices on da JUICE!! Can't afford to run out of that stuff!! 
It does incredible things for my hair!! 

And before you say anything, I am well aware that I can just get it at the store!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> What are you doing? Have you been asleep at all?
> 
> ETA: I was thinking the same thing Chelz!!


 
Yea I had a nap earlier that's why my sleep is all off plus I got some Skala today and I'm excited I can't stop looking at it,lol


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Yea I had a nap earlier that's why my sleep is all off plus I got some Skala today and I'm excited I can't stop looking at it,lol



 Are you looking at your hair, or are you looking at more Skala online?


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Are you looking at your hair, or are you looking at more Skala online?


 
Girl I'm looking at all the Skala that I have, I have them all lined up...I love this stuff...sigh...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yea I had a nap earlier that's why my sleep is all off plus I got some Skala today and I'm excited *I can't stop looking at it,lol*



Lol thats nothin, I always smell my products and re-smell them and smell them again and smell them again and smell them again, I'll even be closing the lid back up only to reopen the lid and thennnn...........
......wait for it...............wait for it...................Smell it AGAIN!!! 

Have you ever been in the store sniffing products, and then you are really trying to get a good whiff of the smell, so you squeeze the bottle and end up getting some of the product on your nose...


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I'm looking at all the Skala that I have, I have them all lined up...I love this stuff...sigh...



How many did you get?! 

I always hear Skala being spoken of so highly, but I'm almost afraid to try it because then I just might develop a new obsession to go along with the juice. I'm already prone to bouts of PJ-ism!!!erplexed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I'm looking at all the Skala that I have, I have them all lined up...I love this stuff...sigh...





Staring at tha Skala is no better than staring at tha Juice, it aint gone help if it aint on ya head! Lol go cowash or put some leave-in up there, did you find that G3 leave-in?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Lol thats nothin, I always smell my products and re-smell them and smell them again and smell them again and smell them again, I'll even be closing the lid back up only to reopen the lid and thennnn...........
> ......wait for it...............wait for it...................Smell it AGAIN!!!
> 
> *Have you ever been in the store sniffing products, and then you are really trying to get a good whiff of the smell, so you squeeze the bottle and end up getting some of the product on your nose...*


 
Um NO


----------



## Americka

Firstborn2 said:


> Um NO



look:


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol thats nothin, I always smell my products and re-smell them and smell them again and smell them again and smell them again, I'll even be closing the lid back up only to reopen the lid and thennnn...........
> ......wait for it...............wait for it...................Smell it AGAIN!!!
> 
> Have you ever been in the store sniffing products, and then you are really trying to get a good whiff of the smell, so you squeeze the bottle and end up getting some of the product on your nose...




Chelz...  I don't know what I'm going to do with you! 

I do stuff like that too though!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Staring at tha Skala is no better than staring at tha Juice, it aint gone help if it aint on ya head! Lol go cowash or put some leave-in up there, did you find that G3 leave-in?


 
Girl I was only able to get 1 bottle of the g3 leave-in. I was suppose to cowash last night but I fell asleep now I'll have to do it tonight.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> How many did you get?!
> 
> I always hear Skala being spoken of so highly, but I'm almost afraid to try it because then I just might develop a new obsession to go along with the juice. I'm already prone to bouts of PJ-ism!!!erplexed



But its only $1, A dolla cant hurt can it???:eyebrows2...(Showl can!)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Um NO





Americka said:


> look:



Exactly Americka! FB know she has done that before! Quit playin,


----------



## Firstborn2

Americka said:


> look:


 
Um Ms. Skala don't come in here starting trouble...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I was only able to get 1 bottle of the g3 leave-in. I was suppose to cowash last night but I fell asleep now I'll have to do it tonight.



You fell asleep *last* night? Really? That musta been mighty early! lolol we been on here for AGES!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You fell asleep *last* night? Really? That musta been mighty early! lolol we been on here for AGES!


 
well not sleep sleep I took a 2hr nap,lol hell I'm ole


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> But its only $1, A dolla cant hurt can it???:eyebrows2...(Showl can!)



Only a dollar eh? Sounds like an offer I can't really refuse. :scratchch

I suppose I never will escape from the lure of PJ-ism... not that I'd been trying all that hard in the first place. But still...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Chelz...  I don't know what I'm going to do with you!
> 
> I do stuff like that too though!



Dont we all!!!

....

What were you gonna do this..


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Only a dollar eh? Sounds like an offer I can't really refuse. :scratchch
> 
> I suppose I never will escape from the lure of PJ-ism... not that I'd been trying all that hard in the first place. But still...


 
Girl you better jump on it before you can't find it, BL only sell it seasonal, so ppl are stocking up!!! Me being on


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> well not sleep sleep I took a 2hr nap,lol hell I'm ole



You should go sip on some juice...:girlbar:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Only a dollar eh? Sounds like an offer I can't really refuse. :scratchch
> 
> I suppose I never will escape from the lure of PJ-ism... not that I'd been trying all that hard in the first place. But still...



I know right, even if I'm not buying anything, the hair product aisle in every store sucks me in...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> You should go sip on some juice...:girlbar:


 
I better go lay down, I have to get up in 4 hrs


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> I better go lay down, I have to get up in 4 hrs



Me too! I getting sleeeepy...


----------



## Firstborn2

Goodnight/morning ladies....lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Goodnight/morning ladies....lol



You going to bed Bizzle? , SO will most def be giving you tha side-eye...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I better go lay down, I have to get up in 4 hrs





Sianna said:


> Me too! I getting sleeeepy...



Party Poopers!!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Firstborn2 said:


> *Attention Juicers let's celebrate our girl MyAngelEyez. She has been here everyday checking in ever since her name has come off the Milk Carton Have You Seen'em List!!!   She has continued to juice and even took photos of herself with her favorite Juice. MyAngelEyez we present to you the "I'm Still Juicing So Let Me Be Great" Award :reddancer::reddancer:*



Thank you guys!!!! I'd like to thank Chelz & FirstBorn2 for their tireless dedication to moisturized juiciness....


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Choc, you already know the drill, keep that juice on top of your head. How long have you had your twist in?



I can't twist worth ish ... 2 days is a record. Its a great way to distribute products by section and detangle.


----------



## Nixx22jam

Does it still count as juicing if I have weave in?


----------



## ms.blue

I still juicin' and even using the lotion and sleeping w/ a plastic cap.  I'm still going on hard.


----------



## CaliDiamond

Alright yall...ya got me. Dang you juicers are persistent! 

I have to admit, I have been using my usual moisturizer more than the juice. I only use tha juice when doing braidouts to keep them soft and fluffy (1x a week). I have also mixed my S-curl with distilled water to make it easier on my fine strands.

Ooooohhhkay..I haven't completely given up on tha juice, but I won't be using it but once a week.


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I was only able to get 1 bottle of the g3 leave-in. I was suppose to cowash last night but I fell asleep now I'll have to do it tonight.



Looking forward to your report on G3 leave-in. I like the conditioner for co-washing but have not found the leave-in.


----------



## Starronda

Still juicin in the morning after working out. So far so good ladies.


----------



## DivaD04

What a morning! Good morning/day to my fellow juicers! I hope everyone is having a wonderful start today! I need to juice...first thing first, I need to eat, that way I don't pass out trying to juice!
Happy Juicin'!


----------



## Firstborn2

Nixx22jam said:


> Does it still count as juicing if I have weave in?


 
 YES it does, now say YES to juice....


----------



## Firstborn2

*Welcome to tha JUICE NIX22JAM!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
.................................................. .
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> I can't twist worth ish ... 2 days is a record. Its a great way to distribute products by section and detangle.


 
Choc I agree, that'z why I love juicing in braids.


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> I still juicin' and even using the lotion and sleeping w/ a plastic cap. I'm still going on hard.


 
:woohoo: That's the Juicers spirit! Juice hard or don't just at all...


----------



## Firstborn2

CaliDiamond said:


> Alright yall...ya got me. Dang you juicers are persistent!
> 
> I have to admit, I have been using my usual moisturizer more than the juice. I only use tha juice when doing braidouts to keep them soft and fluffy (1x a week). I have also mixed my S-curl with distilled water to make it easier on my fine strands.
> 
> Ooooohhhkay..I haven't completely given up on tha juice, but I won't be using it but once a week.


 

Sorry we had to go hard on you, but it's for the love of the juice. Thank you for coming in with a juicedate, good or bad we still need to hear from you...*CaliDiamond *you have officially been removed from the *Most Want List .*


*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

*01. *CherryPie* (Found)
02. CaliDiamond (Found)
03. TKJ25 (Found)*
*04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
05. Klowdnyne
06. DigitalRain
*07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
08. Adel10
09. Brownbeans96
10. Mekyakakinkerbelle

_Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## Blessed2bless

I'm so glad my name is not on the list. lol Still juicing and dc'ing every 4 days...


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Looking forward to your report on G3 leave-in. I like the conditioner for co-washing but have not found the leave-in.


 

Choc I thought I gave a review on the leave-in in the Skala thread. I really like it. This is the only leave-in I've tried from this brand, it left my hair soft for days...it felt a lil silky...I give it 2 thumbs up! Im going Skala hunting friday, if I find some G3 leave-in I got you..


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> What a morning! Good morning/day to my fellow juicers! I hope everyone is having a wonderful start today! I need to juice...first thing first, I need to eat, that way I don't pass out trying to juice!
> Happy Juicin'!


 
 Diva please don't pass out with a fork in one hand and a juice bottle in the other  Go eat!


----------



## Firstborn2

Starronda said:


> Still juicin in the morning after working out. So far so good ladies.


 
Love the Siggy you look so cute!


----------



## Firstborn2

Blessed2bless said:


> I'm so glad my name is not on the list. lol Still juicing and dc'ing every 4 days...


 
As long as you don't disappear you are good Stop checking in and well the Juice Squad is coming for ya:mob:


----------



## Firstborn2

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thank you guys!!!! I'd like to thank Chelz & FirstBorn2 for their tireless dedication to *moisturized juiciness*....


 

Ok girl you know Imma have to use this


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm so tired you guys I was up late last night and I don't feel like doing anywork! I haven't juiced yet, but I will once I get my first break in another hr...It's always good to keep a stash at work, something I learned from HappilyMe, thanks girl for the tip....


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Choc I thought I gave a review on the leave-in in the Skala thread. I really like it. This is the only leave-in I've tried from this brand, it left my hair soft for days...it felt a lil silky...I give it 2 thumbs up! Im going Skala hunting friday, if I find some G3 leave-in I got you..



:blowkiss: thanks for thinking of me re G3 leave-in. I love the aloe vera leave-in and want to try others. There are so many skala posts I might have missed your review but yes, the G3 conditioner is silky so the leave-in is probably VERY nice ... enuff to scream Skaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaa


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^I'm going to try the Aloe condish and leave-in this evening thanks to you...I've tried the masque and I absolutely love it better than the Jablahblahblah...which is now my second favorite condish.


----------



## Sianna

Good afternoon fellow juicers!!! I was up super late too so I haven't juiced yet today, but I'll get on it shortly! I did juice last night however.

Anyway, I gotta do an experiment today. I'm gonna co-wash my hair and then spray one juice on one side of my head and use another juice on the other. I've been using the two interchangeably, or together so I don't know which works best. 

The PJ in my says that I should just continue to buy both, but the sensible part says that if I can get the same results with just one I can eliminate the other so that I have more "hair money" to buy something else!


----------



## Firstborn2

^^Sianna I hear you, which products are you using? And make sure you let us know which you've decided to keep, it may help someone else out.


----------



## DigitalRain

Dang, yall been hunting me down like a runaway slave!!  I am still juicing yall and my hair is thanking me for it. Still using my Taliah Wajid Bodifier and I've added Hairveda Whippped cream 3:1. I do find I have to clarify every few days, but that's no problem


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^Sianna I hear you, which products are you using? And make sure you let us know which you've decided to keep, it may help someone else out.



I've been using CFCG and Sta Sof Fro. Between them, either one, or both have been leaving my hair addictively, stupidly, DANGEROUSLY soft!!! I can hardly keep my hands out of there!!!

Since using these two, my hair really does feel cottony soft, even when I first wake up in the morning; and my hair has NEVER felt like that before! EVER!

I'll surely let you guys know which of the two is causing this phenomenon when I find out for sure!


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> I've been using CFCG and Sta Sof Fro. Between them, either one, or both have been leaving my hair addictively, stupidly, DANGEROUSLY soft!!! I can hardly keep my hands out of there!!!
> 
> Since using these two, my hair really does feel cottony soft, even when I first wake up in the morning; and my hair has NEVER felt like that before! EVER!
> 
> I'll surely let you guys know which of the two is causing this phenomenon when I find out for sure!


 
I sure hope it's the Stay Soft Fro, my hair hated the CFCG


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> I sure hope it's the Stay Soft Fro, my hair hated the CFCG



What juice are you using now?


----------



## Firstborn2

DigitalRain said:


> Dang, yall been hunting me down like a runaway slave!!  I am still juicing yall and my hair is thanking me for it. Still using my Taliah Wajid Bodifier and I've added Hairveda Whippped cream 3:1. I do find I have to clarify every few days, but that's no problem


 
 Kunta Kinte is dat you...get on ova hea and get dat juice on top of ya head:whipped: .  Diggie you know if you come up missing the Juice Squad is coming for you:gotroasted:, thank you for checking in, glad it's still working for you. You are officially off the Most Wanted List.


*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

*01. *CherryPie* (Found)
02. CaliDiamond (Found)
03. TKJ25 (Found)*
*04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
05. Klowdnyne
*06. DigitalRain(Found)
07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
08. Adel10
09. Brownbeans96
10. Mekyakakinkerbelle

_Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> What juice are you using now?


 
I'm using S-curl and on windy days S-curl/w long aid gel, I never thought I could love a gel but L.A.G. has won my heart


----------



## Firstborn2

We have found 6 of the missing 10 juicers, Keep turning them in ladies they are coming home, we need to find the other 4 before the new list come out...Let's get thoughs juicers


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm using S-curl and on windy days S-curl/w long aid gel, I never thought I could love a gel but L.A.G. has won my heart



Oh, okay. I like Long Aid too, but between the CFCG and the SSF (Sta Sof Fro) one or both are working much better for me! I already sectioned off my hair into four sections and put the CFCG on the left in front, the SSF on the right in the front. The back left has just a little conditioner and the back right, I put both the CFCG and the SSF.

Really, I am thinking that it might be the SSF that is making my hair so soft, but I need to let my hair dry completely to be sure.


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> :blowkiss: thanks for thinking of me re G3 leave-in. I love the aloe vera leave-in and want to try others. There are so many skala posts I might have missed your review but yes, the G3 conditioner is silky so the leave-in is probably VERY nice ... enuff to scream Skaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaa


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpjsoC1F74o my all time favoritethanx Choc...


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Oh, okay. I like Long Aid too, but between the CFCG and the SSF (Sta Sof Fro) one or both are working much better for me! I already sectioned off my hair into four sections and put the CFCG on the left in front, the SSF on the right in the front. The back left has just a little conditioner and the back right, I put both the CFCG and the SSF.
> 
> Really, I am thinking that it might be the SSF that is making my hair so soft, but I need to let my hair dry completely to be sure.


 
Girl you are really doing a full fledge experiment, gotta love it  I've heard good things about SSF don't know why I've never tried it. Can't wait to get your review...


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you are really doing a full fledge experiment, gotta love it  I've heard good things about SSF don't know why I've never tried it. Can't wait to get your review...



 Girl I gots to!! I really want to know what is making my hair soft like it has been lately! 

Besides, I do this not only for myself, but for those who can benefit from my experience!  

Now the hard part is waiting for my hair to air dry completely. I'm not a very patient person and it's gonna take FOREVER!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Girl I gots to!! I really want to know what is making my hair soft like it has been lately!
> 
> Besides, I do this not only for myself, but for those who can benefit from my experience!
> 
> Now the hard part is waiting for my hair to air dry completely. I'm not a very patient person and it's gonna take FOREVER!!!


 
Girl you can do it...stay strong, keep the faith and remember Juicers from around the world are depending on you


----------



## Firstborn2

A Juice PSA:::

The juice hotline is open and waiting for your calls. If you have a juice confession, the juice hotline is here for you...If you are juicing in secrecy and scared of getting caught, call the juice hotline... If you have a juice mishap and don't know where to turn you are not alone, call the Juice Hotline we are here to help, you don't have to go it alone, pick up the phone and call *1-618-303-9084 24hrs 7days aweek. *


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ is that line fa real 

Anyways a question for you juicing ladies.  Have any of you ladies with porosity issues thought about adding some ACV to your juice?

TIA


----------



## DivaD04

Yes it is........so pick up the phone.

Oh no I havent, I did however buy 2 big bottles of porosity control


----------



## Firstborn2

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ is that line fa real
> 
> Anyways a question for you juicing ladies. Have any of you ladies with porosity issues thought about adding some ACV to your juice?
> 
> TIA


 
Da juice hotline is forealz . I do ACV rinses every 2wks but haven't mixed it with my Juice.


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you can do it...stay strong, keep the faith and remember Juicers from around the world are depending on you



did you take this to da street.........................sesame street! why lawd why could i hear this in my head..........


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *Kunta Kinte is dat you...get on ova hea and get dat juice on top of ya head*:whipped: .  Diggie you know if you come up missing the Juice Squad is coming for you:gotroasted:, thank you for checking in, glad it's still working for you. You are officially off the Most Wanted List.
> 
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> *01. *CherryPie* (Found)
> 02. CaliDiamond (Found)
> 03. TKJ25 (Found)*
> *04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
> 05. Klowdnyne
> *06. DigitalRain(Found)
> 07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
> 08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbeans96
> 10. Mekyakakinkerbelle
> 
> _Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._




Kunta!!!!  Lol, FB went Kunta Kinte on em


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok yall needs ta slow it down now, tell me why I left early this murnting and came back late afternoon to 2 1/2 more pages?? COME ON SON!! Juicers coming out tha woodwork:woohoo2:, let me get back on my grind


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

my hair isn't sticky anymore! i was definitely using too much juice before. now i spray a little of the concentrated juice and a bit of a diluted mix (water&s-curl). just a little. my hair is so much softer now. i had to deal with A LOT of dryness after i took out my braids a few weeks ago and i finally realized that my hair likes water. so water-based products are what i use now. happy i figured that out b/c i was going crazy since i was trying a lot of non-water-based products


----------



## JuiceMobsta

A Juice PSA:::

The juice hotline is open and waiting for your calls. If you have a juice confession, the juice hotline is here for you...If you are juicing in secrecy and scared of getting caught, call the juice hotline... If you have a juice mishap and don't know where to turn you are not alone, call the Juice Hotline we are here to help, you don't have to go it alone, pick up the phone and call *1-618-303-9084 24hrs 7days aweek. * 




PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ is that line fa real
> 
> Anyways a question for you juicing ladies.  Have any of you ladies with porosity issues thought about adding some ACV to your juice?
> 
> TIA



*YES!! Call it today! Toll Free...*


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you can do it...stay strong, keep the faith and remember Juicers from around the world are depending on you



 I know, I'm tryin'!! I just fee like I need to do something with my hair cause I can already tell that different things are happening in the different sections! They're even drying at different rates!


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> did you take this to da street.........................sesame street! why lawd why could i hear this in my head..........


 

Stop it Diva you are making me laugh


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bkprincess617 said:


> *my hair isn't sticky anymore! i* was definitely using too much juice before. now i spray a little of the concentrated juice and a bit of a diluted mix (water&s-curl). just a little. my hair is so much softer now. i had to deal with A LOT of dryness after i took out my braids a few weeks ago and i finally realized that my hair likes water. so water-based products are what i use now. happy i figured that out b/c i was going crazy since i was trying a lot of non-water-based products



Yayyyyyy! Glad you no longer have the stickies!! 

Well yeah, water based products is where you would get moisture from,gotta love that H2O!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

bkprincess617 said:


> my hair isn't sticky anymore! i was definitely using too much juice before. now i spray a little of the concentrated juice and a bit of a diluted mix (water&s-curl). just a little. my hair is so much softer now. i had to deal with A LOT of dryness after i took out my braids a few weeks ago and i finally realized that my hair likes water. so water-based products are what i use now. happy i figured that out b/c i was going crazy since i was trying a lot of non-water-based products


 

 That's what I'm talking about, don't give up on the Juice and the Juice won't give up on you.... Make sure you stay up on your protein as well...you don't want mushy hair


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> I know, I'm tryin'!! I just fee like I need to do something with my hair cause I can already tell that different things are happening in the different sections! *They're even drying at different rates!*


 
 You read it here first Juicers, The Sianna Experiment Update #1. We are anxiously awaiting update #2


----------



## Khaiya

I just spoke to my friend who i introduced to the juice, she says she's using it in her son's hair now as well as her daughter's and their hair has really improved, much softer and shinier. She says she's gonna start using it herself cuz it works so well.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> That's what I'm talking about, don't give up on the Juice and the Juice won't give up on you.... Make sure you stay up on your protein as well...you don't want mushy hair



Tell me why that lonely sad smiley face at tha top was crackin me up just now...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Stop it Diva you are making me laugh



Hi Bert, this is Ernie.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok so I just kidnapped this post from anotha thread, tha Skala thread that is, and we have a Secret Juicer, she is juicing on tha Down Low, but she must not know, if you even WHISPER the word "JUice", we will find you...
*



Love~Above~Color said:


> sooooooooooooo put my indigo in last night and let it sit for few hours.  Rinsed it out and put on the Shea Butter condish, baggied and went to bed.  Woke up this morning, got in the shower and my hair felt, ok...not soft like the Aloe has made it feel.  So rinsed out the SB and then cowashed with the SB condish.  Rinsed that out, squeezed out excess water and then put on the SB masque. Now most probably use the leave-ins but since I've started using SKALA I use the masques as my leave in and that is what I did today.  I'm sitting at my desk and my hair deff does not have the softness of yesterday.  No wash and go either, pulled it up and wet bunned it.  *Also put the HS14 on my ends* and then sealed with Castor oil.  *(ummm yeah, imma closet juicer)* sooo over all, SB is ok at this point but I'm going to try it on dry hair next to see if that makes a difference.  Am still glad I have some coming, but for me, the Aloe is the shiznick!



*Mwhahahahahah!!!! :angeldevi Yall cant run, yall cant hide, for tha juice squad is always at your side...  *


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ you bishes all crazy but crackin me up.  The kunte thing made me crack up fa real.  

Tell me why I am seriously thinking of calling that line


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> I just spoke to my friend who i introduced to the juice, she says she's using it in her son's hair now as well as her daughter's and their hair has really improved, much softer and shinier. She says she's gonna start using it herself cuz it works so well.



Thanks for tha Juicetimonial!! Keep it Juicayyyy! Now there is reallyy gonna be a juice shortage,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ you bishes all crazy but crackin me up.  The kunte thing made me crack up fa real.
> 
> Tell me why I am seriously thinking of calling that line



Because you are seriously gonna call tha line and then leave a voicemail.  Say what?


----------



## Vintageglam

Chelz said:


> Because you are seriously gonna call tha line and then leave a voicemail.  Say what?


----------



## Firstborn2

Khaiya said:


> I just spoke to my friend who i introduced to the juice, she says she's using it in her son's hair now as well as her daughter's and their hair has really improved, much softer and shinier. She says she's gonna start using it herself cuz it works so well.


 
Da Juice is the Truth, ya better ask somebodyyyyyy We love JUICETIMONIALS  So happy it's working out for your friend!


----------



## Firstborn2

PositivelyRadiant said:


>


 
Girl call that dang numba and give the best juice confession of your life.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PositivelyRadiant said:


>



No forreal, If we dont get a call from you, its not gonna be so positively radiant anymore, its gonna be on like DONKEY KONG!!!!!


----------



## Vintageglam

^^^ Chelz you crazee  !!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok so DivaD04, you left a message talkin bout you meant to juice but forgot, and then you got online, and you started having juice withdrawal symptoms,with the first symptom being dryness, Come on son, just get that juice on top yo head already!! 

She said she saved tha Hotline number for Lonely Dry Nights where she gotta call tha hotline to get advice....


----------



## Firstborn2

Stop... Diva plz stop...  you are out of control...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Ok so DivaD04, you left a message talkin bout you meant to juice but forgot, and then you got online, and you started having juice withdrawal symptoms,with the first symptom being dryness, Come on son, just get that juice on top yo head already!!
> 
> She said she saved tha Hotline number for Lonely Dry Nights where she gotta call tha hotline to get advice....



 Umm... dry lonely nights??!! 

... LMAO!!!


----------



## Vintageglam

Ladies anyone know where our chief Juicer Adora is?  Haven't seen her for a while?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Ladies anyone know where our chief Juicer Adora is?  Haven't seen her for a while?



She is out there somewhere living it up,  And best believe she got tha juice on her head.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Umm... dry lonely nights??!!
> 
> ... LMAO!!!



Ok Sianna, you needs ta stop, Bad Sianna Bad!! :sandm: <<<<<<<


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PositivelyRadiant said:


> ^^^ Chelz you crazee  !!!



Still waiting on you to call, tick tock tick tock tick tock. I know Karatayyy(karate)


----------



## DigitalRain

PositivelyRadiant said:


> Tell me why I am seriously thinking of calling that line



Me too.  I'm dying to dial that number and answer like Madea, "Hellooo, how you dern!!"


----------



## Love~Above~Color

sooo Chelz caught me...NOT that I was tryna hide or anything...buttahh...been a juicer since before I joined...when Adore first created it...it reminded me that when my hair grew looooong ago, I used a form of the juice...The Elasta, Feels Like Silk....I loveeed how it made my hair lay down..and a ponytail and I were bestestestestest friends back then. ANYWHOOOOOOO since I joined, I subbbb this thread but didn't say anything..and now...Chelz caught me on SKALA ...hehehehehehe....soooo ANOTHER closet juicer comes to light...
by the way...yah'll have been crackin' me UP over here!!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Ok Sianna, you needs ta stop, Bad Sianna Bad!! :sandm: <<<<<<<



LMAO!!! Thank you Ma'am, may I have another!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Love~Above~Color said:


> sooo Chelz caught me...NOT that I was tryna hide or anything...buttahh...been a juicer since before I joined...when Adore first created it...it reminded me that when my hair grew looooong ago, I used a form of the juice...The Elasta, Feels Like Silk....I loveeed how it made my hair lay down..and a ponytail and I were bestestestestest friends back then. ANYWHOOOOOOO since I joined, I subbbb this thread but didn't say anything..and now...Chelz caught me on SKALA ...hehehehehehe....soooo ANOTHER closet juicer comes to light...
> by the way...yah'll have been crackin' me UP over here!!


 
SOoo you know we officially added your name to the challenge


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Firstborn2 said:


> SOoo you know we officially added your name to the challenge


 DAAAAAAAAAAAGGGG
errmm ok, it's alright...since I'm serious about it...let me go see what I'm supposed to be doin' since it's official now


----------



## Firstborn2

DigitalRain said:


> Me too.  I'm dying to dial that number and answer like Madea, "Hellooo, how you dern!!"


 
Here lemme give you the numba  1-618-303-9084, call it call it call it


----------



## Firstborn2

Love~Above~Color said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAAGGGG
> errmm ok, it's alright...since I'm serious about it...let me go see what I'm supposed to be doin' since it's official now


 

LOL don't act brand new, if you are a lurker you already know if you post anything about the juice we are adding your name to the list . Juice and be merry...


----------



## Love~Above~Color

hmmm I'm good with everything but the no oil....and if I remember correctly, somewhere, there are peeps oil and juicin'....imma be one of them typa gurlies


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL don't act brand new, if you are a lurker you already know if you post anything about the juice we are adding your name to the list . Juice and be merry...


 dddddaaaang can't get away with NUTHIN' over here!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Love~Above~Color said:


> hmmm I'm good with everything but the no oil....and if I remember correctly, somewhere, there are peeps oil and juicin'....imma be one of them typa gurlies


 
She allows the use of oil, there was to much resistance....


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Firstborn2 said:


> She allows the use of oil, there was to much resistance....


 I sorta remembered that but if you'd have made me go back and tell you what page it was on....whew...nooo lawdie B couldna done it...that is TOOOOOOOO many pages ago to go thru. Am glad *you* remembered too!


----------



## Khaiya

My ends are happy with juice only but if i have any hope of combing thru my natural hair too without all of it ending up in the comb, some oil is gonna have to get thrown in the mix. When my hair is flat ironed though the juice is all i need.


----------



## Firstborn2

One Rule that is not listed is, if you  go to long without checking in this thread, you will be put on the Juicers Most Wanted List and the Juice Squad will be  coming after you:mob:


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Firstborn2 said:


> One Rule that is not listed is, if you go to long without checking in this thread, you will be put on the Juicers Most Wanted List and the Juice Squad will be coming after you:mob:


 ohhhhh seee I KNOW this, seen yah'll in action!!!


----------



## Khaiya

^We ALL know this now! Got me over here feeling like a felon out on probation, have to do regular check-ins to keep from getting locked up.


----------



## Firstborn2

Love~Above~Color said:


> ohhhhh seee I KNOW this, seen yah'll in action!!!


 
Girl you are cracking me up. Um we are just making sure everyone in the challenge is getting their retention


----------



## Firstborn2

Khaiya said:


> ^We ALL know this now! Got me over here feeling like a felon out on probation, have to do regular check-ins to keep from getting locked up.


 
You knew better but you had to test the waters We lub you Khaiyajust don't let it happen again :mob:


----------



## Sianna

Alright the verdict is in!!

If you saw my post from earlier today, you know that I was trying to find out which juice was making my hair really soft, the CFCG or the SSF (Sta Sof Fro) or both. Because I had been using them interchangeably, I wasn't really sure.

Anyway, the front of my hair, on the right where I used the SSF is definitely softer than the back side on the right, where I just used a little conditioner as a leave-in. However, I think the CFCG side is gonna take the gold on this one. That side seems softer to me, even more so than the back left side of my hair where I used both CFCG and SSF, which is a little surprising to me. I kinda expected that part to be the softest.

Ah well. So there we have it. It seems that CFCG will become my moisturizer of choice! Sorry FirstB!


----------



## DivaD04

:Flahssssshttp://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12fha_notorious-big-juicy_music


----------



## Khaiya

I owe ya'll some pics so here they are, this is my starting pic taken March 26: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's a pic of where i am now, i'm a bit closer to APL than 1 inch but my finger is in the way.






Btw, my hair is more even than it looks in the last pic, it looks more like the first pic but my hair was curled under so it looks all uneven. Juice been doing me right!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> sooo Chelz caught me...NOT that I was tryna hide or anything...buttahh...been a juicer since before I joined...when Adore first created it...it reminded me that when my hair grew looooong ago, I used a form of the juice...The Elasta, Feels Like Silk....I loveeed how it made my hair lay down..and a ponytail and I were bestestestestest friends back then. ANYWHOOOOOOO since I joined, I subbbb this thread but didn't say anything..and now...Chelz caught me on SKALA ...hehehehehehe....soooo ANOTHER closet juicer comes to light...
> by the way...yah'll have been crackin' me UP over here!!





Love~Above~Color said:


> dddddaaaang can't get away with NUTHIN' over here!!!



*Lol girl I pulled you outta hiding on pg.288, quit playin!*




Chelz said:


> *Ok so I just kidnapped this post from anotha thread, tha Skala thread that is, and we have a Secret Juicer, she is juicing on tha Down Low, but she must not know, if you even WHISPER the word "JUice", we will find you...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Love~Above~Color said:
> 
> 
> 
> sooooooooooooo put my indigo in last night and let it sit for few hours.  Rinsed it out and put on the Shea Butter condish, baggied and went to bed.  Woke up this morning, got in the shower and my hair felt, ok...not soft like the Aloe has made it feel.  So rinsed out the SB and then cowashed with the SB condish.  Rinsed that out, squeezed out excess water and then put on the SB masque. Now most probably use the leave-ins but since I've started using SKALA I use the masques as my leave in and that is what I did today.  I'm sitting at my desk and my hair deff does not have the softness of yesterday.  No wash and go either, pulled it up and wet bunned it.  *Also put the HS14 on my ends* and then sealed with Castor oil.  *(ummm yeah, imma closet juicer)* sooo over all, SB is ok at this point but I'm going to try it on dry hair next to see if that makes a difference.  Am still glad I have some coming, but for me, the Aloe is the shiznick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mwhahahahahah!!!! :angeldevi Yall cant run, yall cant hide, for tha juice squad is always at your side...  *
Click to expand...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> I owe ya'll some pics so here they are, this is my starting pic taken March 26:
> Here's a pic of where i am now, i'm a bit closer to APL than 1 inch but my finger is in the way.
> 
> 
> Btw, my hair is more even than it looks in the last pic, it looks more like the first pic but my hair was curled under so it looks all uneven. Juice been doing me right!



Uh oh, juice retention in tha house!! Whoop Whoop! You grow girl! That juice on point, love it!!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Care free curl and wave neavou are my new best freinds


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Alright the verdict is in!!
> 
> If you saw my post from earlier today, you know that I was trying to find out which juice was making my hair really soft, the CFCG or the SSF (Sta Sof Fro) or both. Because I had been using them interchangeably, I wasn't really sure.
> 
> Anyway, the front of my hair, on the right where I used the SSF is definitely softer than the back side on the right, where I just used a little conditioner as a leave-in. However, I think the *CFCG side is gonna take the gold on this one. *That side seems softer to me, even more so than the back left side of my hair where I used both CFCG and SSF, which is a little surprising to me. I kinda expected that part to be the softest.
> 
> Ah well. So there we have it. It seems that CFCG will become my moisturizer of choice! Sorry FirstB!



Bwhahahahah! Care Free Curl Gold rules!! :woohoo:  :woohoo:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

kinchen said:


> Care free curl and wave neavou are my new best freinds



Aww thats sooo cute. :blush3:


----------



## EbbonyTx

Firstborn2 said:


> What! Where! When! How? Geesh, now that's the best juice find I've heard all week. How many bottles did you get?



I found it @ my local BSS called T-Mart (locally owned). I haven't been there in years but when I saw those huge bottles I SWOONED!!!!!! I bought 2 bottles, but they had PLENTY.


----------



## gennatay

So juice and oils only? Is everyone still deep conditioning? What styles are you wearing?


----------



## Khaiya

^Yeah i still deep condition once or twice a week. I usually wear my hair in plaits or twists, and then do cornrows or straighten it every now and then.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Welcome to tha JUICE Love~Above~Color!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
.................................................. .
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:
:flyingwit:flyingwit  :flyingwit :flyingwit :flyingwit 
  
.......:trampolin:trampolin :trampolin :trampolin:trampolin
..................:assimilatalcoholicthumbsup:thumbsup:notworthy:assimilat
..........  
   
     
   
:hero:  
....:kneel::kneel::kneel::kneel:
..:ha:  adlock2:adlock2:  :ha: 
...:spammer:ics:   ics:  :spammer:
:lovedrool::luv2: :lovedrool: :lovedrool::luv2: :lovedrool:
.....ver18:ver18:


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Momo, soon as your roller set is nomore we are going to need you to get the juice crackin ASAP!



actually i did juice last nite lol i sprayed the juice in my hands and rubbed them together and then put it on the last 2 inches of my hair.  i then sealed with shea butter and put my hair into a bun to go to bed.  when i woke up my hair was still wavy and not frizzy so i'm good yall


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe man look what I found,lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GY_9x6H-h5Y&feature=player_embedded#!



why is this not our official theme song?!?!?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> why is this not our official theme song?!?!?



Cause the "It's Tricky" Juice Song is our theme song. 

Lol thats a good idea though


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> actually i did juice last nite lol i sprayed the juice in my hands and rubbed them together and then put it on the last 2 inches of my hair.  i then sealed with shea butter and put my hair into a bun to go to bed.  when i woke up my hair was still wavy and not frizzy so i'm good yall



Yahoo!! Mz MoMo still juicin yall, now what about today??


----------



## belldandy

bought some glycerin and aloe vera juice, i mix it with rose water and moisten my hair with my juice; my hair feels nice


----------



## belldandy

i got this big old bottle of cfcg, going to waste...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> bought some glycerin and aloe vera juice, i mix it with rose water and moisten my hair with my juice; my hair feels nice



Of course it feels nice, its tha JUICE!! 



belldandy said:


> i got this big old bottle of cfcg, going to waste...



Gimme.


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Alright the verdict is in!!
> 
> If you saw my post from earlier today, you know that I was trying to find out which juice was making my hair really soft, the CFCG or the SSF (Sta Sof Fro) or both. Because I had been using them interchangeably, I wasn't really sure.
> 
> Anyway, the front of my hair, on the right where I used the SSF is definitely softer than the back side on the right, where I just used a little conditioner as a leave-in. However, I think the CFCG side is gonna take the gold on this one. That side seems softer to me, even more so than the back left side of my hair where I used both CFCG and SSF, which is a little surprising to me. I kinda expected that part to be the softest.
> 
> Ah well. So there we have it. It seems that CFCG will become my moisturizer of choice! Sorry FirstB!


 
Awe Crap! I was really hoping it was SSF but I'm glad you got to the root of the softness. So are you going to use CFCG exclusively?


----------



## Firstborn2

Khaiya said:


> I owe ya'll some pics so here they are, this is my starting pic taken March 26:
> 
> Here's a pic of where i am now, i'm a bit closer to APL than 1 inch but my finger is in the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my hair is more even than it looks in the last pic, it looks more like the first pic but my hair was curled under so it looks all uneven. Juice been doing me right!


 
Congrats Khaiya, nice growth and retention!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

kinchen said:


> Care free curl and wave neavou are my new best freinds


 
Kichen how ya been girl? Glad you're still juicing I thought you might have fell on the Juice.


----------



## Firstborn2

EbbonyTx said:


> I found it @ my local BSS called T-Mart (locally owned). I haven't been there in years but when I saw those huge bottles I SWOONED!!!!!! I bought 2 bottles, but they had PLENTY.


 

How come I can never come up on a deal like that, please don't tell me that's the regular price?


----------



## Firstborn2

gennatay said:


> So juice and oils only? Is everyone still deep conditioning? What styles are you wearing?


 

Hi Gennatay. I deep condish 2x awk, I'm in a bun right now, but I'm going back to braids next weekend. Are you still juicing, it's been a while since I've seen you post.


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> why is this not our official theme song?!?!?


 
Girl I love this song, it's hilarious, it should be our theme song.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Cause the "It's Tricky" Juice Song is our theme song.
> 
> Lol thats a good idea though


 
Oops! I forgot about Chelz song


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Yahoo!! Mz MoMo still juicin yall, now what about today??



i'mma juice before i go nite nite!!!  i take my juice like a take my vitamins! once a day lol


----------



## normacyri

Juicing!!! One of the secretaries asked me today....
"You got indian in your family don't you?!"..........it's the juice!.... Guess it's got me lookin' all "Pokahanteseee"....Hilarious!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

normacyri said:


> Juicing!!! One of the secretaries asked me today....
> "You got indian in your family don't you?!"..........it's the juice!.... Guess it's got me lookin' all "Pokahanteseee"....Hilarious!!



Uh-Oh, NormaCyri was gettin her Pochahontas on!! Watch out now!! Do tha pochahontas, do, do tha pochahontas...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'mma juice before i go nite nite!!!  i take my juice like a take my vitamins! once a day lol



Were you tha one that said if you didnt juice your ocd would act up? Or maybe it was Mondo...

What vitamins you takin gurlll:scratchch


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Were you tha one that said if you didnt juice your ocd would act up? Or maybe it was Mondo...
> 
> What vitamins you takin gurlll:scratchch



no, if i didnt seal with oil my OCD will act up lmao...  i dont know why but it gives me anxiety along with numerous other odd things lol

girl, some generic a$$ vitamins my doctor gives me for free every yr if i fill i take a quiz  "take a quiz on folic acid and you get a yr of vitamins"  sshe says... so i do it, why not.  its the same darn quiz every year lmao this last time i went i got 100% and demanded a sticker and lollipop  i was the only adult leaving my appt with a sticker on my cheek and pop in my mouth

i like these vit cause they're small!!!!! super small!  so i'mma stick with them, though i have been thinking about getting some regular vitamins to see if they might help me better


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no, if i didnt seal with oil my OCD will act up lmao...  i dont know why but it gives me anxiety along with numerous other odd things lol
> 
> girl, some generic a$$ vitamins my doctor gives me for free every yr if i fill i take a quiz  *"take a quiz on folic acid and you get a yr of vitamins" * sshe says... so i do it, why not.  i*ts the same darn quiz every year lmao this last time i went i got 100% and demanded a sticker and lollipop * i was the only adult leaving my appt with *a sticker on my cheek and pop in my mouth*
> 
> i like these vit cause they're small!!!!! super small!  so i'mma stick with them, though i have been thinking about getting some regular vitamins to see if they might help me better



 *Gasps for Air*


----------



## belldandy

juiced again before bed! I hope this works


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> *Lol girl I pulled you outta hiding on pg.288, quit playin!*


 ooohh mah dayyyyummm!!!erplexed


----------



## Love~Above~Color

gennatay said:


> So juice and oils only? Is everyone still deep conditioning? What styles are you wearing?


 Gotta keep up with the DCs...PS is a must too...at least for me.  I'm a bunner, ponytailer and wash n go kinda person...but you should do what really works for you.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> ooohh mah dayyyyummm!!!erplexed



Lol, my bad, sorry but I had ta get tha Juice Squad out on you...:mob:


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> *Welcome to tha JUICE Love~Above~Color!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> .................................................. .
> :woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:
> 
> ..
> ....
> .............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin
> :creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures
> ....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
> :mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:
> :flyingwit:flyingwit  :flyingwit :flyingwit :flyingwit
> 
> .......:trampolin:trampolin :trampolin :trampolin:trampolin
> ..................:assimilatalcoholicthumbsup:thumbsup:notworthy:assimilat
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> :hero:
> ....:kneel::kneel::kneel::kneel:
> ..:ha:  adlock2:adlock2:  :ha:
> ...:spammer:ics:   ics:  :spammer:
> :lovedrool::luv2: :lovedrool: :lovedrool::luv2: :lovedrool:
> .....ver18:ver18:


 awwwwwwwwwwwww you sure know how to make a former closet juicer welcome...LOL
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Lol, my bad, sorry but I had ta get tha Juice Squad out on you...:mob:


 It's sooooooooooo good to know the juice patrol is out and about and SERIOUS with it...its all about retention and getting the hair to grow.
lol....i ain't mad atcha.....not at all


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> Gotta keep up with the DCs...PS is a must too...at least for me.  I'm a bunner, ponytailer and wash n go kinda person...but you should do what really works for you.



Aww look at you giving out all that good advice!!:blush3: You have stepped all tha way up out tha closet!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> It's sooooooooooo good to know the juice patrol is out and about and SERIOUS with it...*its all about retention and getting the hair to grow.*
> lol....i ain't mad atcha.....not at all



, Yup, tha Juice Squad is just checkin to make sure all yall have tha juice on yo head 24/7, its only for ya own good, be good to tha juice and it will be good to you!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Aww look at you giving out all that good advice!!:blush3: You have stepped all tha way up out tha closet!!


 heheheheheheee i'm juss sayin' ....for me....that's what i'd do if i wanted my hair to grow...lol....and i DO want my hair to grow...and so that is what i do....mmm ok.....ohhh i'm tired now...cuz that was juss silly...
nitey nite Chelz


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww you sure know how to make a former closet juicer welcome...LOL
> THANK YOU!!!



Lol whewwww that one took alot of work, I'm tired from all them dag ole smileys...I wanted to punch one of them cause they were cheesingrin too much and they aint wanna act right,  Bad Smileys!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> heheheheheheee i'm juss sayin' ....for me....that's what i'd do if i wanted my hair to grow...lol....and i DO want my hair to grow...and so that is what i do....mmm ok.....ohhh i'm tired now...cuz that was juss silly...
> nitey nite Chelz



Nite Nite Love~Above~Color!!!   

 And stay out tha closet!


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe Crap! I was really hoping it was SSF but I'm glad you got to the root of the softness. So are you going to use CFCG exclusively?



Sorry! Didn't see this message till now!

At any rate, I think I'm still going to continue using the CFCG and the SSF interchangeably. In spite of the experiment I'm a bit paranoid that if I let either one of them go, I'll risk loosing this beautiful, drool worthy softness, and I CANNOT risk that!!! I'm spoiled to it now!!

 It's kinda sad actually, because the main point of me doing this experiment in the first place was to streamline my product usage. Guess the PJ in me just refuses be denied!


----------



## jshor09

still juicing with my scurl spray. I know I've been a  and haven't been checking in.  So no  please.


----------



## Firstborn2

@Jkelly at least you have continued to juice and that's what's important. Just don't make it a habit of disappearing


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Sorry! Didn't see this message till now!
> 
> At any rate, I think I'm still going to continue using the CFCG and the SSF interchangeably. In spite of the experiment I'm a bit paranoid that if I let either one of them go, I'll risk loosing this beautiful, drool worthy softness, and I CANNOT risk that!!! I'm spoiled to it now!!
> 
> It's kinda sad actually, because the main point of me doing this experiment in the first place was to streamline my product usage. Guess the PJ in me just refuses be denied!


 

Well at least you've satisfied your own curiosity


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Cause the "It's Tricky" Juice Song is our theme song.



Y'all need to get with the Juice Song so let me drop a visual on ya. Here is JuiceMobstaChelz and FirstBizzleSizzle dropping some knowledge at a club 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIeIoLqojpI


----------



## Firstborn2

you are wrong for that Choc, just wrong


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> you are wrong for that Choc, just wrong



yeah but everyone will have that beat in their head while juicing


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Y'all need to get with the Juice Song so let me drop a visual on ya. Here is _*JuiceMobstaChelz and FirstBizzleSizzle*_ dropping some knowledge at a club
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIeIoLqojpI



 JuiceMobstaChelz and FirstBizzleSizzle!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> you are wrong for that Choc, just wrong





choctaw said:


> yeah but everyone will have that beat in their head while juicing



*And this is what happens when you dont juice....
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I60SFZP5lU&NR=1 


*Your mother shops at SAX!!!*


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Firstborn2 said:


> Kichen how ya been girl? Glad you're still juicing I thought you might have fell on the Juice.



Still juicing!! Putting it in my hands and twisting at night waking up to a nice braid out and steaming once a week. This is the year of retention !!


----------



## DarkChyld

I'm still juicing. Just got busy with the job.


----------



## Nixx22jam

Firstborn2 said:


> YES it does, now say YES to juice....


 Good good. I do juice then but I cant do it every day because my hair will grow mold from constantly being wet but I have said yes to the juice every other day or so.


----------



## brebre928

Chelz done tracked me down...lololol 
I'm still juicing ladies, sorry I haven't been checkin in...my bad.


----------



## Sprinkl3s

So now I have these yarn braids in and they make me love my S-curl so much more. My hair is still so soft but I feel my self wanting to spay my hair more. Before the braids I just juiced in the morning and at night, now I want to juice when I wake up, before I leave for work, when I get home from work, and right before bed. If I had a bottle at work I would prob. take juice breaks.


----------



## soonergirl

Still "sippin on skala and juice"... co washed with skala avocado condish, left a little condish in my hair and sprayed it down with scurl, twisted into my octopus clip, and its a done deal....


----------



## Firstborn2

kinchen said:


> Still juicing!! Putting it in my hands and twisting at night waking up to a nice braid out and steaming once a week. This is the year of retention !!


 
In the words of our beloved Adora, "Lets Get Our Retention On Point":woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: Thanks for checking in and keep it juicayyyyy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

brebre928 said:


> Chelz done tracked me down...lololol
> I'm still juicing ladies, sorry I haven't been checkin in...my bad.



We just wanted to know if tha juice was still on top of yo head BreBre, happy juicing!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

DarkChyld said:


> I'm still juicing. Just got busy with the job.


 
Hi DC , Glad you're still juicay! Do you keep a stash at work like some of us


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soonergirl said:


> Still "sippin on skala and juice"... co washed with skala avocado condish, left a little condish in my hair and sprayed it down with scurl, twisted into my octopus clip, and its a done deal....



Girl, by tha looks of your avatar and siggy, you MOST DEFINITELY have retention on point, keep it juiceified....


----------



## Firstborn2

Nixx22jam said:


> Good good. I do juice then but I cant do it every day because my hair will grow mold from constantly being wet but I have said yes to the juice every other day or so.


 
Well that's good enough for Juice!!!!


----------



## maxineshaw

That Hi-C song is one of the worst song I've ever heard in my entire life.  Ranks at least in the top 10.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> That Hi-C song is one of the worst song I've ever heard in my entire life.  Ranks at least in the top 10.



.....


----------



## Firstborn2

soonergirl said:


> Still "sippin on skala and juice"... co washed with skala avocado condish, left a little condish in my hair and sprayed it down with scurl, twisted into my octopus clip, and its a done deal....


 
SG, Don't come in here flaunting your Avocado...OoooKay!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> That Hi-C song is one of the worst song I've ever heard in my entire life. Ranks at least in the top 10.


 
That's what makes it so hilarious


----------



## Firstborn2

dcohen1217 said:


> So now I have these yarn braids in and they make me love my S-curl so much more. My hair is still so soft but I feel my self wanting to spay my hair more. Before the braids I just juiced in the morning and at night, now I want to juice when I wake up, before I leave for work, when I get home from work, and right before bed. If I had a bottle at work I would prob. take juice breaks.


 
Great Juicetimonial  ...Girl you are tripping, I keep a bottle in my desk at work and I'm proud of it


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> That Hi-C song is one of the worst song I've ever heard in my entire life. Ranks at least in the top 10.


 

Ok MaxJones we need a juice confession...Are you a Closet Juicer  and can we add you to this challenge


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> That's what makes it so hilarious



Nawh *Firstborn2*, I can't even laugh at it.  It's just painful.  I'm surprised my eyeballs aren't bleeding.  You ever watch something on tv that makes you embarrassed for whomever you're watching?  That's what it was like.  

I feel like if  someone saw Hi-C walking down the street and asked if he was Hi-C he would deny, deny, deny....purely on the basis of this song along.  I'm gonna go take a nap.  My soul needs rest after watching this travesty upon black hair and music.


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok MaxJones we need a juice confession...Are you a Closet Juicer  and can we add you to this challenge




Nope.  I am already on the list as *MondoDismo*.  I just changed my name.


----------



## maxineshaw

I do have a juice confession though.  I haven't done it in almost two weeks.


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> Nope. I am already on the list as *MondoDismo*. I just changed my name.


 
WTHeezy  Um you could have let a sista know...I thought you came out of lurkdom


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> I do have a juice confession though. I haven't done it in almost two weeks.


 
This is totally unexceptable  name change doesn't mean juice neglect  what is going on witchu???


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> This is totally unexceptable  name change doesn't mean juice neglect  what is going on witchu???


 I just haven't made it to the BSS yet. Don't worry.  I'll get back on my juicin' game.


----------



## BostonMaria

AdoraAdora24 said:


> its all good, theres no rush, i might post mine tonight or tomorrw, im lazy right now.
> 
> im  just happy to be back



Hey Adora, is the NY meet up still on??? I haven't seen you on here in a few days and I just wanna make sure. 

Holllaaaaahhhh


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Firstborn2 said:


> SG, Don't come in here flaunting your Avocado...OoooKay!!!!


 oohh mahhh GUUDNESSS I wass gonna say the SAME thing!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

MaxJones said:


> Nawh *Firstborn2*, I can't even laugh at it. It's just painful. I'm surprised my eyeballs aren't bleeding. You ever watch something on tv that makes you embarrassed for whomever you're watching? That's what it was like.
> 
> I feel like if someone saw Hi-C walking down the street and asked if he was Hi-C he would deny, deny, deny....purely on the basis of this song along. I'm gonna go take a nap.* My soul needs rest after watching this travesty upon black hair and music*.


----------



## ProseChild

I'm sooo in on this challenge (all late, I know).... Have been juicing for the past 2 wks. I had a fit of insomnia one nite and found the post with the youtube video for juicing on straight hair. I love it! I use S-Curl and the vid showed that I was using wayyyyy too much!!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn

ok i have been juicing for about a month. I ran out of my bottle this week. I use s curl no drip.  Yesterday I washed and dc my hair. I usually air dry but i blowdried to do a length check and i have like an inche of new growth!!! I dont know if its the weather or what. But my hair has never felt so moisturized with this product. I was goign to try the CFC but im goign to stick with S-Curl!! Thanks to whoever started this thread. I am now 4" from APL!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

ProseChild said:


> I'm sooo in on this challenge (all late, I know).... Have been juicing for the past 2 wks. I had a fit of insomnia one nite and found the post with the youtube video for juicing on straight hair. I love it! I use S-Curl and the vid showed that I was using wayyyyy too much!!


*WELCOME PROSECHILD!!!* 
:trampolin:trampolin :trampolin :trampolin:trampolin
..................alcoholic:alcoholic thumbsup:notworthy 
.......... 
  
  
   
 
....
.. adlock2:adlock2:  
...    ​


----------



## Love~Above~Color

VirGoViXxEn said:


> ok i have been juicing for about a month. I ran out of my bottle this week. I use s curl no drip. Yesterday I washed and dc my hair. I usually air dry but i blowdried to do a length check and i have like an inche of new growth!!! I dont know if its the weather or what. But my hair has never felt so moisturized with this product. I was goign to try the CFC but im goign to stick with S-Curl!! Thanks to whoever started this thread. I am now 4" from APL!!!


 *congrats on your growth..WHOO WHOOO *
*dontcha jussss LUUUUVVVV the juice!!!*


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> Nawh *Firstborn2*, I can't even laugh at it. It's just painful. I'm surprised my eyeballs aren't bleeding. You ever watch something on tv that makes you embarrassed for whomever you're watching? That's what it was like.
> 
> I feel like if someone saw Hi-C walking down the street and asked if he was Hi-C he would deny, deny, deny....purely on the basis of this song along. I'm gonna go take a nap. My soul needs rest after watching this travesty upon black hair and music.


----------



## Firstborn2

Welcome Prosechild it's never to late to join the Juice we welcome everybody at anytime.


----------



## Firstborn2

VirGoViXxEn said:


> ok i have been juicing for about a month. I ran out of my bottle this week. I use s curl no drip. Yesterday I washed and dc my hair. I usually air dry but i blowdried to do a length check and i have like an inche of new growth!!! I dont know if its the weather or what. But my hair has never felt so moisturized with this product. I was goign to try the CFC but im goign to stick with S-Curl!! Thanks to whoever started this thread. I am now 4" from APL!!!


 
:woohoo: on your way to armpit, gotta love the Juice   Shout out to our Juice Diva Adora, who keeps it Juicay


----------



## foxee

Still juicin!  I BKT'd last weekend.  I was a little nervous about how my BKT hair would react to CFCG, but my hair loves it!  So far so good . . .


----------



## CaliDiamond

Did a wash and DC with Skala Shea butter, AO HSR, and castor oil. Juiced to keep the softness for my weekend twist-n-curl. I am loving my diluted juice. I added some rosemary oil to the mix for growth and stimulation.


----------



## cutenss

Still juicin.  Between that and castor oil, I retained all of my length.  But I gave myself a trim.


----------



## merilusmims

Got a newbottle of carefree curl im back on my grind!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> WTHeezy  Um you could have let a sista know...I thought you came out of lurkdom



Lol! I know right, I looked all the way back to the very first post to see if "MaxJones" had thanked it at the start of the challenge, and they had...

I like MondoDismo better...she tryna go all incognito on tha juice, aint happenin!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

merilusmims said:


> Got a newbottle of carefree curl im back on my grind!!!



Great! 

Girl you gotta stay on ya grind, cause tha juice never lets up,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

cutenss said:


> Still juicin.  Between that and castor oil, I retained all of my length.  But I gave myself a trim.



Yay, anotha Juicetimonial, How much did you trim off?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> *WELCOME PROSECHILD!!!*
> :trampolin:trampolin :trampolin :trampolin:trampolin
> ..................alcoholic:alcoholic thumbsup:notworthy
> ..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> .. adlock2:adlock2:
> ...    ​



This one looks like a remake of the last one I posted..., same layout.


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> This one looks like a remake of the last one I posted..., same layout.


 aahhhhhhh WHY mess with perfection...jusss tweeked it a lil bit you know...didn't wanna get in trouble for plagerism


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> aahhhhhhh WHY mess with perfection...jusss tweeked it a lil bit you know...*didn't wanna get in trouble for plagerism*



Too Late, I called tha cops!!!:Run:
 Bits and pieces counts as plagiarism too!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Too Late, I called tha cops!!!:Run:
> Bits and pieces counts as plagiarism too!!!


 NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
imma hafta juice if they come..and lawd KNOWS can't be wastin' my juice on the po-po!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> imma hafta juice if they come..and lawd KNOWS can't be wastin' my juice on the po-po!!!





 They gone come busting thru tha door and then you just gonna look at em and then spray juice, and then when they question you, just spray more juice, Juice solves everything (Refer to the Twix Commercials) When you dont know what to do or say, JUICE!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> They gone come busting thru tha door and then you just gonna look at em and then spray juice, and then when they question you, just spray more juice, Juice solves everything (Refer to the Twix Commercials) When you dont know what to do or say, JUICE!!


 L M A OOOO!!! I REFUSE...you hear me *REFUSE* to spray my hair juice on the po-po!!!
*IF* I'm sprayin anything it's gonna be some apple or grape juice but it is NOT gonna be any of my hair juice....
be juss my luck I get an ugly po-po or female po-po who wanna tackle me cuz I juiced em....then what !?!??!!? all stuck up flat on the floor under an *U*-GAH-LEEE po'po'...nuh~uh sista gurl...not tryna go out like that!! *IF* however, he's delictable, delicious and nutritious and all swooool up with manly muscles........mmmmmmhmmmm LAY ME OUT MISTER MAN...and then *he can juice ME* alllllllll OVAH


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> L M A OOOO!!! I REFUSE...you hear me *REFUSE* to spray my hair juice on the po-po!!!
> *IF* I'm sprayin anything it's gonna be some apple or grape juice but it is NOT gonna be any of my hair juice....
> be juss my luck I get an ugly po-po or female po-po who wanna tackle me cuz I juiced em....then what !?!??!!? all stuck up flat on the floor under an *U*-GAH-LEEE po'po'...nuh~uh sista gurl...not tryna go out like that!! *IF* however, he's delictable, delicious and nutritious and all swooool up with manly muscles........mmmmmmhmmmm LAY ME OUT MISTER MAN...and then *he can juice ME* alllllllll OVAH



Awwwwww Lawddddd!!!  Girl I was talkin bout sprayin juice on your head or in the air, not on anybody else, A nice, swoll, juicy, chocolate or vanilla wafer mans with a muscle shirt on!!!!


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Chelz said:


> I cant get over tha fact that thats a ponytail!! It look like some loose hair! She got that Pochahontas effect goin on..




LOL! I WISH! But thanks.


----------



## Firstborn2

CaliDiamond said:


> Did a wash and DC with Skala Shea butter, AO HSR, and castor oil. Juiced to keep the softness for my weekend twist-n-curl. I am loving my diluted juice. I added some rosemary oil to the mix for growth and stimulation.


 
CaliD!!! Checking into da juice once again...and staying off the most wanted list  you Go Girl....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> LOL! I WISH! But thanks.



Girl quit playin, I wish my hair was where yours is now,


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Awwwwww Lawddddd!!!  Girl I was talkin bout sprayin juice on your head or in the air, not on anybody else, A nice, swoll, juicy, chocolate or vanilla wafer mans with a muscle shirt on!!!!


  ohhh ermmm mah bad


----------



## Love~Above~Color

by the way....MT, juiced and sealed ends and baggied and scarved for the night


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> by the way....MT, juiced and sealed ends and baggied and scarved for the night



Yay!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm juiced up right now with my plastic cap before bed.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

I'ma braidin' anda juicin'.....giving myself individuals w/ extensions....my arms and hands hurt, but so far so good


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I was at my grandma's vanity a few days ago and she has a curl so you know she is juicing..but she had this haiiwain silky do it anyway you want juice..I had to pick that up..I love how cream it is and makes my hair so nice..I like this new juice..this as addictive as well let you mind wonder.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

I found a new juice ya'll for a DOLLAR! Dollar Tree's Breck Detangler I think is what its caled. Glycerin is the second ingredient. I've only used it like 3 times but I like it and it detangles very well. I'm going to use Scurl on half my hair and the detangler on the other half to compare. Hopefully, this detangler will be a keeper since its A DOLLAR WHOOP WHOOP!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I found a new juice ya'll for a DOLLAR! Dollar Tree's Breck Detangler I think is what its caled. Glycerin is the second ingredient. I've only used it like 3 times but I like it and it detangles very well. I'm going to use Scurl on half my hair and the detangler on the other half to compare. Hopefully, this detangler will be a keeper since its A DOLLAR WHOOP WHOOP!



OMG yall, LaFemmeNatchall<<<< has checked in, where you been hiding...

She got ha dolla store juicy on!!!!  WHOOP WHOOP.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

GoddessMaker said:


> I was at my grandma's vanity a few days ago and she has a curl so you know she is juicing..but she had this haiiwain silky do it anyway you want juice..I had to pick that up..I love how cream it is and makes my hair so nice..I like this new juice..this as addictive as well let you mind wonder.



Juice is tha bizness. Yes Lawd!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> I'ma braidin' anda juicin'.....giving myself individuals w/ extensions....my arms and hands hurt, but so far so good



Uh-oh, MyAngel:eye::eye:z got tha hookup, C U need to show us tha pics now...come on son, dont leave us hangin. Lol, only once you are finished.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm juiced up right now with my plastic cap that I'm wearing to bed. Crunchhhh.




.....

You sure SO wont give ya tha side eye this time?


----------



## belldandy

haha I got my baggy on too...crunchin all nite!


----------



## Firstborn2

Naw I'm bagging b4 bed, once I get in the bed it comes off.


----------



## krissyprissy

Firstborn2 said:


> Naw I'm bagging b4 bed, once I get in the bed it comes off.



Comes off huh! Humm.... I wonder why


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

I am thinking in the morning sit under the steamer for 20 rinse use my care free curl activator seal with a mix of olive coconut avacodo oil then twist it up for a week.


----------



## bryantgurls

Checkin in yall! Juiced up for the night after making myself a new bottle of homemade juice. But I am thinking that I may go back to using S-curl also and probably mix them. 

How 'bout yall got me running to Big Lots searching for Skala products I haven't tried them yet, but I was only able to find the Shea butter shampoo, G3 conditioner, and fruit cocktail masque. Has anyone ever used this masque? How is it?


----------



## Firstborn2

@Bryantgurl, I like the masque..it's worth the dollar.  Aloe is my favorite but the Cocktail still feels nice, I have like 6 jars.


----------



## Firstborn2

krissyprissy said:


> Comes off huh! Humm.... I wonder why


 

 Girl I can't go to bed crunching or I'll be sleeping by myself


----------



## Firstborn2

kinchen said:


> I am thinking in the morning sit under the steamer for 20 rinse use my care free curl activator seal with a mix of olive coconut avacodo oil then twist it up for a week.


 
Sounds like a plan, I love steaming  I try to do it atleast once a week. Where are you buying your avocado oil?


----------



## Firstborn2

*Bumping MW#3 One more  day before the new list come out....If you see'em  report'em...No Justice, No Juice...*


*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

*01. *CherryPie* (Found)
02. CaliDiamond (Found)
03. TKJ25 (Found)*
*04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
05. Klowdnyne
*06. DigitalRain(Found)
07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
08. Adel10
09. Brownbeans96
10. Mekyakakinkerbelle

_*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

Firstborn2 said:


> Sounds like a plan, I love steaming  I try to do it atleast once a week. Where are you buying your avocado oil?



Vitiman shoppe


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> *Bumping MW#3 One more  day before the new list come out....If you see'em  report'em...No Justice, No Juice...*
> 
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> *01. *CherryPie* (Found)
> 02. CaliDiamond (Found)
> 03. TKJ25 (Found)*
> *04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
> 05. Klowdnyne
> *06. DigitalRain(Found)
> 07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
> 08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbeans96
> 10. Mekyakakinkerbelle
> 
> _*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_



I think Adora needs to be Added to the list. She has been mia since the 1st...and haven't responded or posted here!


----------



## choctaw

Greetings O Mighty JuiceMobstaChelz and FirstBizzleSizzle

I am juiced on CFCG. I tried an oil rinse? oil wash? with coconut oil tonight. Coconut oil feels like a light protein treatment. The Jaborandi conditioner cleared excess oil and CFCG moisturized with just a tad of aloe vera leave-in.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Greetings O Mighty JuiceMobstaChelz and FirstBizzleSizzle
> 
> I am juiced on CFCG. I tried an oil rinse? oil wash? with coconut oil tonight. Coconut oil feels like a light protein treatment. The Jaborandi conditioner cleared excess oil and CFCG moisturized with just a tad of aloe vera leave-in.



Ayeee O Mighty Choc!! 

Oil treatment? :scratchch

Yea girl I never knew how well you can clean your hair with just condish, amazingggggggg. Oh and coconut oil is not a protein, it just helps prevent protein-loss,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I think Adora needs to be Added to the list. She has been mia since the 1st...and haven't responded or posted here!



Nah, I think she was on list numba 2 already, we shall be lenient.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> *Bumping MW#3 One more  day before the new list come out....If you see'em  report'em...No Justice, No Juice...*
> 
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> *01. *CherryPie* (Found)
> 02. CaliDiamond (Found)
> 03. TKJ25 (Found)*
> *04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
> 05. Klowdnyne
> *06. DigitalRain(Found)
> 07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
> 08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbeans96
> 10. Mekyakakinkerbelle
> 
> _*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_



*Now I know I gave all of them a juice warning, The Juice Amber Alert,
 So now I gots to go track em down, They have been reported on the 
JuiceHotline, Multiple sightings across the U.S.A., Last sighting was near Interstate LHCF, Tha getaway car is a purple corvette,, We are HOT on their trail:mob::mob:, Helicopters are in pursuit!!!*


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> I think Adora needs to be Added to the list. She has been mia since the 1st...and haven't responded or posted here!


 
 Girl Adora has been on the list 2x, I don't care who you are, if you come up missing you are making the list even if you are the creator of this thread She was on the OG Milk Carton and Most Wanted #1. She was found both times, she just don't know how to stay found

__________________

 ATTENTION::ATTENTION The Milk Carton  List #1. Have you seen'em cuz we sho haven't.

01. AdoraAdora~ Yes our leader is missing.
02. TKJ25~  You gave us your recipe and came up missing.
03. Miis Keciia~ Spring is in the air but the juice needs to be on top of your head.
04. Kbragg~ Did your husband kidnap your juice.
05. Mushy211~  What's good witcha, yes to juice.


*and the second one::*

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #1* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. AdoraAdora*(Found)*
02. Kbragg*(Found)*
03. JayJayCurlz(*Found)*
04. Kittymeowmeow*(still missing)*
05. Janet'*(Found)*
06. BlackMasterPiece*(Found)*
07. MichelleObamaFan *(still missing)*
08. Pittipat*(Found)*
09. Testimony*(Found)*
10. LadyRaider*(Found)
Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> Greetings O Mighty JuiceMobstaChelz and FirstBizzleSizzle
> 
> I am juiced on CFCG. I tried an oil rinse? oil wash? with coconut oil tonight. Coconut oil feels like a light protein treatment. The Jaborandi conditioner cleared excess oil and CFCG moisturized with just a tad of aloe vera leave-in.


 

That sound like a good reggie LooseJuiceChoc. I love coconut oil, I give myself a hot oil treatment 2x a week with it.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

My hair is growing so much since I started juicing. I just am so  because my styling skills aren't the best. I do believe that the health of my hair has really started to show. Thanks for starting this challenge!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Ayeee O Mighty Choc!!
> 
> Oil treatment? :scratchch
> 
> Yea girl I never knew how well you can clean your hair with just condish, amazingggggggg. Oh and coconut oil is not a protein, it just helps prevent protein-loss,



Chelz,
Thanks for the correction about coconut oil. I will update my notes on washing with coconut oil


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> That sound like a good reggie LooseJuiceChoc. I love coconut oil, I give myself a hot oil treatment 2x a week with it.



Thanks, FB2!
I am working on a reggie. I listen to my hair, repeat what works and keep dat juice on my head


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz, She's lucky I couldn't find my phone at 4 am....I was about to report...I I I I mean, she would have been re-reported... Anonymously. I thought WE all have to report our Juiceness whereabouts. Well since she nonrespondent to us, it wouldn't hurt to put out a No Reward mia report....


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle

I've been reported, and I'm turning myself in!!!

Okay, juicin' has actually been going well.  I'm sticking with the Hawaiian Silky 14-en-1.  I got a trim, actually, a pretty big one - trying to cut dry ends with color out.  I know - not really supposed to do that, but my whole head thanks me for it.

Right now, I'm about BSB length, still hoping to get to WL by the end of the year (BSB is very close to MBL for me).

ROUTINE:

Co-wash with whatever is around (Suave, VO5) every few days in the morning, and juice on slightly damp hair, then I put my hair into two side buns, or one big bun on top.

That's pretty much it for me.

Simple.

I'm planning to get a full weave in the beginning of June, and plan to keep on juicing the braids under the weave.

Is that a no-no??


----------



## MekyakaKinkerbelle

Ahhh, I forgot!!!

I did a Nexxus Emergencee treatment last weekend, followed by Aussie Moist conditioner left on for about 10 minutes.  Rinsed and followed up with the juice...

MY HAIR FEELS AMAZING!!!!

I'm thinking about doing that every two seeks.

How could I forget to tell y'all about that?!?!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I found a new juice ya'll for a DOLLAR! *Dollar Tree's Breck Detangler* I think is what its caled. Glycerin is the second ingredient. I've only used it like 3 times but I like it and it detangles very well. I'm going to use Scurl on half my hair and the detangler on the other half to compare. Hopefully, this detangler will be a keeper since its A DOLLAR WHOOP WHOOP!


 Dontcha love dollar deals


----------



## DivaD04

MekyakaKinkerbell, That's a go! As long as our hair get's the JUICE! we're all good.


----------



## Love~Above~Color

bryantgurls said:


> Checkin in yall! Juiced up for the night after making myself a new bottle of homemade juice. But I am thinking that I may go back to using S-curl also and probably mix them.
> 
> How 'bout yall got me running to Big Lots searching for Skala products I haven't tried them yet, but I was only able to find the Shea butter shampoo, G3 conditioner, and *fruit cocktail* masque. Has anyone ever used this masque? How is it?


 Not used that masque...not seen too many reviews on it either..hmm gonna have to check the SKALA thread and see.  OK see that Firstborn has used it...lol...shoulda read ALL of em first...hehehehehehe


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Ayeee O Mighty Choc!!
> 
> Oil treatment? :scratchch
> 
> Yea girl *I never knew how well you can clean your hair with just condish, amazingggggggg*. Oh and coconut oil is not a protein, it just helps prevent protein-loss,


 Ok..WHO KNEW!?!?!? but soooo happy to know now


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Chelz said:


> Uh-oh, MyAngel:eye::eye:z got tha hookup, C U need to show us tha pics now...come on son, dont leave us hangin. Lol, only once you are finished.



As soon as I'm done, I'll post some...but I likely won't be done till tomorrow...I braid slow.


----------



## Sianna

Hello juicers!!

Just wanted to check in and let you guys know that I'm still hittin' da juice on a daily basis!

Today I didn't co-wash, but I did spritz my hair with a water and conditioner concoction and then I topped it off with my trusty CFCG! 

Love that stuff!


----------



## Firstborn2

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I've been reported, and I'm turning myself in!!!
> 
> Okay, juicin' has actually been going well. I'm sticking with the Hawaiian Silky 14-en-1. I got a trim, actually, a pretty big one - trying to cut dry ends with color out. I know - not really supposed to do that, but my whole head thanks me for it.
> 
> Right now, I'm about BSB length, still hoping to get to WL by the end of the year (BSB is very close to MBL for me).
> 
> ROUTINE:
> 
> Co-wash with whatever is around (Suave, VO5) every few days in the morning, and juice on slightly damp hair, then I put my hair into two side buns, or one big bun on top.
> 
> That's pretty much it for me.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> I'm planning to get a full weave in the beginning of June, and plan to keep on juicing the braids under the weave.
> 
> Is that a no-no??


 
Thanks for turning yourself in...I didn't think you would make the Midnight dead line. We are glad you are still faithful to Da Juice, It's spring and the just need to b on top of your head. As for you question, you can definitely Juice and Weave. You are officially off of the Most Wanted List,  just don't let it happen again   7 down 3 more to go!!! Let get thoughs Juicer!!!

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

*01. *CherryPie* (Found)
02. CaliDiamond (Found)
03. TKJ25 (Found)*
*04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
05. Klowdnyne
*06. DigitalRain(Found)
07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
08. Adel10
09. Brownbeans96
*10. Mekyakakinkerbelle(Found)
*
_*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> Ahhh, I forgot!!!
> 
> I did a Nexxus Emergencee treatment last weekend, followed by Aussie Moist conditioner left on for about 10 minutes. Rinsed and followed up with the juice...
> 
> MY HAIR FEELS AMAZING!!!!
> 
> I'm thinking about doing that every two seeks.
> 
> How could I forget to tell y'all about that?!?!


 
:woohoo: What a great Juicetimonial, thank you for sharing. Say YES to juice!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Chelz, She's lucky I couldn't find my phone at 4 am....I was about to report...I I I I mean, she would have been re-reported... Anonymously. *I thought WE all have to report our Juiceness whereabouts. Well since she nonrespondent to us, it wouldn't hurt to put out a No Reward mia report....*


 
You are bond by the Juicers Code to report any missing juicer you see to the Juice Hotline. The Juice Roll Deep, run if you want but you will keep that juice on top of ya head.


----------



## Firstborn2

DDTexlaxed said:


> My hair is growing so much since I started juicing. I just am so  because my styling skills aren't the best. I do believe that the health of my hair has really started to show. Thanks for starting this challenge!


 
 Another great Juicetimonial, We are so happy that you are seeing results  Power to Da Juice!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MekyakaKinkerbelle said:


> I've been reported, and I'm turning myself in!!!
> 
> Okay, juicin' has actually been going well.  I'm sticking with the Hawaiian Silky 14-en-1.  I got a trim, actually, a pretty big one - trying to cut dry ends with color out.  I know - not really supposed to do that, but my whole head thanks me for it.
> 
> Right now, I'm about BSB length, still hoping to get to WL by the end of the year (BSB is very close to MBL for me).
> 
> ROUTINE:
> 
> Co-wash with whatever is around (Suave, VO5) every few days in the morning, and juice on slightly damp hair, then I put my hair into two side buns, or one big bun on top.
> 
> That's pretty much it for me.
> 
> Simple.
> 
> I'm planning to get a full weave in the beginning of June, and plan to keep on juicing the braids under the weave.
> 
> *Is that a no-no??*



No, thats a YES-YES! You are in a win-win situation here!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You are bond by the Juicers Code to report any missing juicer you see to the Juice Hotline. The Juice Roll Deep, *run if you want but you will keep that juice on top of ya head.*



Aint nobody runnin! Not on my watch.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Thanks for turning yourself in...I didn't think you would make the Midnight dead line. We are glad you are still faithful to Da Juice, It's spring and the just need to b on top of your head. As for you question, you can definitely Juice and Weave. You are officially off of the Most Wanted List,  just don't let it happen again   7 down 3 more to go!!! Let get thoughs Juicer!!!
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> *01. *CherryPie* (Found)
> 02. CaliDiamond (Found)
> 03. TKJ25 (Found)*
> *04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
> 05. Klowdnyne
> *06. DigitalRain(Found)
> 07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
> 08. Adel10
> 09. Brownbeans96
> *10. Mekyakakinkerbelle(Found)
> *
> _*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_



Girl, Adel10 bailed on us, she has long since fell off tha juicewagon, matter of fact, maybe she never even hopped on tha juicewagon!!  I am trying very hard to convert her from Juiceatheism to Juicebelieveism. Lawd, plz guide her down the path, to tha juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hello juicers!!
> 
> Just wanted to check in and let you guys know that I'm still hittin' da juice on a daily basis!
> 
> Today I didn't co-wash, but I did spritz my hair with a water and conditioner concoction and then I topped it off with my trusty CFCG!
> 
> Love that stuff!



I was bout to say, where Sianna been hiding , you have been reported to tha juice hotline again!! You were seen out and about running errands. 


:axehunter:


----------



## belldandy

update: Juice and skala products make me hungry? Lol


----------



## danigurl18

Fresh out of my weave and all juiced for the day


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> I was bout to say, where Sianna been hiding , you have been reported to tha juice hotline again!! You were seen out and about running errands.
> 
> 
> :axehunter:



 I was reported again??!! 







 I'm starting to think that someone really IS watching me!!

I'm still juicing!! I promise! As awesome as the juice makes my hair feel, I wouldn't dare abandon it!

I wonder who keeps turning me in... :scratchch


----------



## Firstborn2

danigurl18 said:


> Fresh out of my weave and all juiced for the day


 
Oh yeah, how was your retention?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Girl, Adel10 bailed on us, she has long since fell off tha juicewagon, matter of fact, maybe she never even hopped on tha juicewagon!!  I am trying very hard to convert her from Juiceatheism to Juicebelieveism. Lawd, plz guide her down the path, to tha juice.


 

Oh ok well that's cool, that's what we need to know, if they are still juicing or left. I'll take her name off the list.

The Juicers Most Wanted List #3 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 

01. *CherryPie* (Found)
02. CaliDiamond (Found)
03. TKJ25 (Found)
04. Blkonyx488 (Found)
05. Klowdnyne
06. DigitalRain(Found)
07. LaCreolgurl (Found)
08. Adel10(Fell off but Found)
09. Brownbeans96
10. Mekyakakinkerbelle(Found)

Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I was reported again??!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting to think that someone really IS watching me!!
> 
> I'm still juicing!! I promise! As awesome as the juice makes my hair feel, I wouldn't dare abandon it!
> 
> *I wonder who keeps turning me in...* :scratchch



An anonymous juicer from Ohio,


----------



## Sianna

Anonymous? I don't buy that for one second!  

You don't fool me! You know exactly who keeps turning me in Chelz, now spill it! oke:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Anonymous? I don't buy that for one second!
> 
> You don't fool me! You know exactly who keeps turning me in Chelz, now spill it! oke:



Lol, no I dont know actually, just like one time someone called to report seeing missing juicers in Texas, and I have no idea who that was...


----------



## boundlessbeauty

this has got to be the longest running thread EVER...geez!


----------



## DivaD04

What I'm up to aside from getting juiced
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRrk2vPUV8Y

ETA: My juiceness...excuse the forehead action....MK is a contributing factor of my break out!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

msnetta said:


> this has got to be the longest running thread EVER...geez!




It sure is.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol, no I dont know actually, just like one time someone called to report seeing missing juicers in Texas, and I have no idea who that was...



Hmm... I guess I'll buy that. 

I wonder if it's the same person as the last time... erplexed


----------



## kbragg

So I was feeling juice guilt because of all those other ingredients in the braid spray so I found me a new juice and looooooooove it! Mane N Tail Braid Sheen Spray Glycerin is the 3rd ingredient and it's nice and light like the other braid spray. I don't really like the consistency of the CFCG or S-curl so this is perfect for me


----------



## kbragg

The ultimate conditioning moisturizer for natural and synthetic hair control. A natural herb blended conditioning moisturizer for control and manageability of natural of synthetic hair braids. This exclusive formulation has been developed to soothe and relieve itching and irritation associated with braids, weaves and extensions.

Our exclusive natural herb complex and conditioners are blended and pH balanced in a water based system for maximum penetration of braids while fortifying hairs natural elasticity and sheen. Results will be seen immediately. Mane 'n Tail Braid Sheen Spray will leave natural or synthetic hair soft, manageable and silky with a natural, non-greasy feel.
BENEFITS

    * Holds braids tighter, longer
    * Relieves frizzies and breakage
    * Moisturizes, shines and conditions
    * Promotes strong, healthy hair
    * Healthy, natural feel
    * Soothes itching and dryness 

Directions for Use: Hold bottle 6-8 inches away, spray lightly. Style as usual. Use daily for best results or as needed.

Ingredients: Water, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, PEG-4, Oleth-20, Polyquaternium-7, PEG-60 Lanolin, Dimethicone Copolyol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Horsetail Grass, Chaparral, Colts Foot, Horse Chestnut, Meadow Sweet, Red Clover.


----------



## danigurl18

Really good.. especially in the front because that's the part that grows the slowest


----------



## JuiceMobsta

kbragg said:


> The ultimate conditioning moisturizer for natural and synthetic hair control. A natural herb blended conditioning moisturizer for control and manageability of natural of synthetic hair braids. This exclusive formulation has been developed to soothe and relieve itching and irritation associated with braids, weaves and extensions.
> 
> Our exclusive natural herb complex and conditioners are blended and pH balanced in a water based system for maximum penetration of braids while fortifying hairs natural elasticity and sheen. Results will be seen immediately. Mane 'n Tail Braid Sheen Spray will leave natural or synthetic hair soft, manageable and silky with a natural, non-greasy feel.
> BENEFITS
> 
> * Holds braids tighter, longer
> * Relieves frizzies and breakage
> * Moisturizes, shines and conditions
> * Promotes strong, healthy hair
> * Healthy, natural feel
> * Soothes itching and dryness
> 
> Directions for Use: Hold bottle 6-8 inches away, spray lightly. Style as usual. Use daily for best results or as needed.
> 
> Ingredients: Water, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, PEG-4, Oleth-20, Polyquaternium-7, PEG-60 Lanolin, Dimethicone Copolyol, Fragrance, Diazolidinyl Urea, Methylparaben, Horsetail Grass, Chaparral, Colts Foot, Horse Chestnut, Meadow Sweet, Red Clover.



Cool! :sweet: I have never seen this one before, glad you  it!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hmm... I guess I'll buy that.
> 
> I wonder if it's the same person as the last time... erplexed



It sure is, they always call from an "UnKnown" Numba...:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

danigurl18 said:


> Really good.. especially in the front because that's the part that grows the slowest



Yayyyyy!  Retention on point! Anotha juicetimonial, say yes to juice


----------



## lamaria211

i got a new juice to try tonight!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> It sure is, they always call from an "UnKnown" Numba...:scratchch



Hmm... very, very interesting... 

I wonder if I should be concerned.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

lamaria211 said:


> i got a new juice to try tonight!



Which one?!?!? Tell me tell me TELL ME!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hmm... very, very interesting...
> 
> I wonder if I should be concerned.



:axehunter::axehunter::axehunter:


----------



## Firstborn2

kbragg said:


> So I was feeling juice guilt because of all those other ingredients in the braid spray so I found me a new juice and looooooooove it! Mane N Tail Braid Sheen Spray Glycerin is the 3rd ingredient and it's nice and light like the other braid spray. I don't really like the consistency of the CFCG or S-curl so this is perfect for me


 
I'm gettng braids tomorrow, I'll pick this up monday, thanks for the post...


----------



## ms.blue

Forgot to check in.  Used the w.n. Fininshing lotion and spray this morning before I cornrowed my hair.  STILL GOIN' HARD!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Still in braids and still juicing!


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> What I'm up to aside from getting juiced
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRrk2vPUV8Y
> 
> ETA: My juiceness...excuse the forehead action....MK is a contributing factor of my break out!


 
You are definitely juicedafied...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm gettng braids tomorrow, I'll pick this up monday, thanks for the post...



Single braids or do you ever get designs?


----------



## Firstborn2

indiviual but this time i will be adding extensions which I'm nervous about since my sides are thin, but I'm only going to leave them in for 4weeks.


----------



## DivaD04

I'm trying to keep it juicy. I can't...can wait when I get my first juicy puff.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I'm trying to keep it juicy. I can't...can wait when I get my first juicy puff.



A puff like FirstBizzleSizzle's puff


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> A puff like FirstBizzleSizzle's puff



Just like Firstbizzle's!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> A puff like FirstBizzleSizzle's puff


 
Girl that's last years puff, I will post my new puff in my avi, I just hate doing updates,lol


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Just like Firstbizzle's!!!!


 
Awe I love the Juicers, you ladies are so sweet


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i finally washed my roller set out...  attempted bantu knots for a knot out today. major fail lmao.  i'll co-wash tomorrow to wash the failure out of my head lol so i'm back to juicing my whole head rather than just my ends.

man i went to wally world last nite to get those goody spin pins and they was all gone!

i saw they had the updo pin and the volume comb thingy...  they had it in blonde and brunette.  any one know if they also sell these in black or is brunette the darkest i'm gonna find


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> indiviual but this time i will be adding extensions which I'm nervous about since my sides are thin, but I'm only going to leave them in for 4weeks.



Have you ever used castor oil before? I heard it helps with thin areas, girl I have a 32oz bottle of Home Health Castor Oil at tha house, and a 32 oz bottle of Dr. Bronners almond Castille soap, with a mini 8oz of the peppermint kind. And a 54oz of Nutiva cococut oil...Dizayum!! I guess I'll be stocked up for tha fall!! , oh and I have like 4 bottles of Giovanni leave-in, Generic Paul Mitchell The Detangler, Vatika coconut Oil, brahmi oil, a big ole thang of EV olive oil, the giovanni reconstructor, Mane N Tail Deep Moisturizing Condish, Creme of Nature Pro Detanglin Condishnin shampoo(old formula), a tub of shea butter, a butt load of vitamins, indian soaps, ultra glow and ambi soap, and like 6 mini vitamin shoppe oils...you know jojoba oil is kinda like coconut oil, it changes when in cold temperature...

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?fromCatId=cat10333&id=VS-1697
http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search...tId=cat10333&type=category&addFacet=5001:b222


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl that's last years puff, I will post my new puff in my avi, I just hate doing updates,lol



In my best Flava Flav voice.......WOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!! 

Girl that puff is BANGIN! 

You rock that puff girl, I wonder if I could manage such a puff with my hair...:scratchch


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Have you ever used castor oil before? I heard it helps with thin areas, girl I have a 32oz bottle of Home Health Castor Oil at tha house, and a 32 oz bottle of Dr. Bronners almond Castille soap, with a mini 8oz of the peppermint kind. And a 54oz of Nutiva cococut oil...Dizayum!! I guess I'll be stocked up for tha fall!! , oh and I have like 4 bottles of Giovanni leave-in, Generic Paul Mitchell The Detangler, Vatika coconut Oil, brahmi oil, a big ole thang of EV olive oil, the giovanni reconstructor, Mane N Tail Deep Moisturizing Condish, Creme of Nature Pro Detanglin Condishnin shampoo(old formula), a tub of shea butter, a butt load of vitamins, indian soaps, ultra glow and ambi soap, and like 6 mini vitamin shoppe oils...you know jojoba oil is kinda like coconut oil, it changes when in cold temperature...
> 
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?fromCatId=cat10333&id=VS-1697
> http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/search...tId=cat10333&type=category&addFacet=5001:b222


 
Yup I use JBCO on my hairline every night for the past 3yrs. Oh Chelz I'll be back, my friend sent me this link last night she's polynesian and she swears by these products girl a lil expensive but they have a flat rate!!!! LOL I place  an order last night.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> In my best Flava Flav voice.......WOWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Girl that puff is BANGIN!
> 
> You rock that puff girl, I wonder if I could manage such a puff with my hair...:scratchch


 
I was excited about it, it's way bigger then last year...Seems like I'm finally on the right track...I wore it to work for a week and all da blk folx told me I need a relaxer. I'm still proud of it nonetheless


----------



## Firstborn2

You are going to love this site...

http://www.hawaiianbathbody.com/SFNT/


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> :axehunter::axehunter::axehunter:


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> I was excited about it, it's way bigger then last year...Seems like I'm finally on the right track...I wore it to work for a week and all da blk folx told me I need a relaxer. I'm still proud of it nonetheless



You should be proud of a beautiful puff like that! I can't believe anyone would say you need a perm! Your hair looks fantastic!


----------



## Foufie

I took out my braids today and my hair was so unbelieveably SOFT. O EM GEE! My hair really grown in the last month and retained every bit of it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


>



Awwwww its okay Sianna!!!   

Sianna anna fo fanna fee fye fo banna...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Foufie said:


> I took out my braids today and my hair was so unbelieveably SOFT. O EM GEE! My hair really grown in the last month and retained every bit of it.



Can you say........

:2cool:*JUICETIMONIAL!!!!!*:2cool:


----------



## Firstborn2

I have the new Juicers Mosted Wanted List ready, I'm going hard this time,  There will be 20 names on this list!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i finally washed my roller set out...  attempted bantu knots for a knot out today. major fail lmao.  i'll co-wash tomorrow to wash the failure out of my head lol so i'm back to juicing my whole head rather than just my ends.
> 
> man i went to wally world last nite to get those goody spin pins and they was all gone!
> 
> i saw they had the updo pin and the volume comb thingy...  they had it in blonde and brunette.  any one know if they also sell these in black or is brunette the darkest i'm gonna find



Girl your hair cant possibly be a fail, did the curls/waves not hold?

And YESSSSSSSSSS I want some goody spin pins!!!!!!!!!!!  No they dont sell it in black...its only available in two shades, my hair is brownish so Im good..https://goodysimplestyles.com/


----------



## Firstborn2

@Foufie congrats on your growth and retention


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I have the new Juicers Mosted Wanted List ready, I'm going hard this time,  There will be 20 names on this list!



 

 Let me get my pen and paper out!  you know how I do it!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You are going to love this site...
> 
> http://www.hawaiianbathbody.com/SFNT/



Whyyyyyyy First Bizzle sizzle, whyyyyyy:lovedrool:. What you order off here? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup I use JBCO on my hairline every night for the past 3yrs. Oh Chelz I'll be back, my friend sent me this link last night she's polynesian and she swears by these products girl a lil expensive but they have a flat rate!!!! LOL I place  an order last night.



Awwwww Lawd! What her hair look like, Long and pochahontas like? 

Make sure you hide any newly acquired products in a secret stash under the floor boards,the third floor board from the wall to be exact, or in a special hair product vault/safe that is built inside of the wall, and hidden behind a large picture frame, or in the secret passageway,behind tha oddly large bookshelf,where you pull on a hair related book that no one would bother touching, in order to gain access to tha secret passageway, or at the end of the rainbow because we are all little leprechauns at heart, you get the point, basically where DH cant find em....


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Whyyyyyyy First Bizzle sizzle, whyyyyyy:lovedrool:. What you order off here? :eyebrows2


 
Girl I know, I got nervous when I saw that site. I couldn't go buck wild because my money is tied up in proms and graduations right now, but I did order the Kukui oil and the chocolate mint, coconut cream and hawaiin pineapple soap But believe me when I tell you this, at the end of June it's on


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I was excited about it, it's way bigger then last year...Seems like I'm finally on the right track...*I wore it to work for a week and all da blk folx told me I need a relaxer*. I'm still proud of it nonetheless



Yeah, well they need some Juice. 

They are just stuck in that whole "mindset",


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Awwwww Lawd! What her hair look like, Long and pochahontas like?
> 
> Make sure you hide any newly acquired products in a secret stash under the floor boards,the third floor board from the wall to be exact, or in a special hair product vault/safe that is built inside of the wall, and hidden behind a large picture frame, or in the secret passageway,behind tha oddly large bookshelf,where you pull on a hair related book that no one would bother touching, in order to gain access to tha secret passageway, or at the end of the rainbow because we are all little leprechauns at heart, you get the point, basically where DH cant find em....


 
Girl, the ppl with the worst hair always have to most to say. I'm upset with DH right now, that's why I went ahead and ordered


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Girl your hair cant possibly be a fail, did the curls/waves not hold?
> 
> And YESSSSSSSSSS I want some goody spin pins!!!!!!!!!!!  No they dont sell it in black...its only available in two shades, my hair is brownish so Im good..https://goodysimplestyles.com/



trust... it was a total fail... i took the knots out and i was left with these spirally doo-doo locs on my head!  terr-a-ble... terr-a-ble


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> trust... it was a total fail... i took the knots out and i was left with these spirally doo-doo locs on my head!  terr-a-ble... terr-a-ble



Oh nawww nawwww, Not tha DOO DOO Locs!! 

I bet if you seperated tha doo doo into seperate sections it would have turned out yummy.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl, the ppl with the worst hair always have to most to say. I'm upset with DH right now, that's why I went ahead and ordered



I bet it had something to do with hair products...Skalaaaaaa.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I bet it had something to do with hair products...Skalaaaaaa.


 
Yup


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I know, I got nervous when I saw that site. I couldn't go buck wild because my money is tied up in proms and graduations right now, but I did order the Kukui oil and the chocolate mint, coconut cream and hawaiin pineapple soap But believe me when I tell you this, at the end of June it's on



Hmmm lemme go check out what you ordered, see the bad thing is, every time you come across a site similar to this one, you are gonna want to order!!!  Like ermmmmmmmm http://www.chagrinvalleysoapandcraft.com/, ppl on here seem to like the shampoo/soap bars, oh and Lush bars look soooooo freakin EDIBLE, it dont make no sense!!!! http://www.lushusa.com/shop/products/bath/soap/ I want some "I should Coco" soap...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh wow Chelz have you ordered from the first link? Have you ever tried a shampoo bar, if so how do you like it? I want to try one..


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Awwwww Lawd! What her hair look like, Long and pochahontas like?
> 
> *Make sure you hide any newly acquired products in a secret stash *....  *basically where DH cant find em*....









yikes Firstborn2 ...  DH must have hated the care package


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Oh nawww nawwww, Not tha DOO DOO Locs!!
> 
> I bet if you seperated tha doo doo into seperate sections it would have turned out yummy.



no... tried that...  ended up with micro doo-doo locs with knots on the ends....  terr-able!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> yikes Firstborn2 ... DH must have hated the care package


 
He's a man it's not his fault


----------



## Honeytips

Hey  ladies, thanks for the wonderful welcome 'home'!!! 
My husband loooves me using the juice. He used to complain about me leaving grease marks everywhere (courtesy my old hair product - shea butter - I swear, you knew when I touched something because of all the greasy items lying in my wake) Now with me using the juice he can actually hold on to the remote without it slipping from his hands!!! 
LONG LIVE DA JUICE!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no... tried that...  ended up with micro doo-doo locs with knots on the ends....  terr-able!!!



OMG????? I think you were onto something there, you created an all new hairstyle


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> yikes Firstborn2 ...  DH must have hated the care package



Choc, if you fall out that chair one more time.....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> OMG????? I think you were onto something there, you created an all new hairstyle



lmao hecky nah!!!  i was looking like a broke medusa on a humid day!!!

its ok though.  i brushed it out and got a poofy pony going on instead


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh wow Chelz have you ordered from the first link? Have you ever tried a shampoo bar, if so how do you like it? I want to try one..



No I havent tried one, *yet*.....Hee hee hee...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=398662
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=344547
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=351945
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=113225&page=10

:angeldevi


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmao hecky nah!!!  i was looking like a broke medusa on a humid day!!!
> 
> its ok though.  i brushed it out and got a poofy pony going on instead



Aaaarghhhh , atleast you tried to do somethin with your hair, I havent done anything with mine, maybe I'll flat iron it and then put some bantu knots in it for a bantu knot out, I last flat ironed in March and ummm I wasnt really feeling that flat iron at all, I cant adjust the freakin temperature!!!!!!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Choc, if you fall out that chair one more time.....



I need a seatbelt to come in here after hours 

I'll be ok. I got juice on my head


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I need a seatbelt to come in here after hours
> 
> I'll be ok. I got juice on my head



Nah if you strap yourself to tha chair then the whole chair will fall over... and you'll still be strapped to it!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Nah if you strap yourself to tha chair then the whole chair will fall over... and you'll still be strapped to it!



I got enuff juice in my fro to absorb the impact


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I got enuff juice in my fro to absorb the impact



Awwww Lawwddd!!

I done heard it all, well that must be tha all mighty Juice, or just some Flubber...Do you mix flubber in with your juice??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ummmmmmm....






....Yeah....


----------



## Firstborn2

Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
02. Pilates Pink
03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
05. Bigghair
06. Amwcah
07. Chriselle83
08. Kimche
09. LaToya28
10. Lyly210
11. Iaec06
12. Rei
13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
16. Ensjg598
17. PrettyfaceAnb
18. Pistolwhip
19. Yardyspice
20. Supermodelsonya
21. Mariofmagdal

_*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Americka

"no justice no juice"

:210:


----------



## Firstborn2

LOL um when are you going to join the juice???


----------



## taj

ladies!!! I'm still juicAY...lol!  I'm 7 months post and I'll be relaxing next Thursday. I'll have to get about an 1" - 1.5" trim. I'll be back for an update.


----------



## Firstborn2

Taj where have you been hiding.


----------



## Americka

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL um when are you going to join the juice???



The day after school gets out!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*



























*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Americka said:


> The day after school gets out!



ADD HER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> 01. Anna9764
> 02. Pilates Pink
> 03. Ms_Coco37
> 04. Jewell
> 05. Bigghair
> 06. Amwcah
> 07. Chriselle83
> 08. Kimche
> 09. LaToya28
> 10. Lyly210
> 11. Iaec06
> 12. Rei
> 13. Wyldcurlz
> 14. SO1913
> 15. Nicey
> 16. Ensjg598
> 17. PrettyfaceAnb
> 18. Pistolwhip
> 19. Yardyspice
> 20. Supermodelsonya
> 21. Mariofmagdal
> 
> _*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_



Awwww Lawdddd FirstBizzleSizzle! Look at all tha juice warnings I gotta give out, well lemme get started bright and early!!!!!!!!  :woohoo2:


----------



## Firstborn2

don't worry girl I gave you a lil help,lol...since I added so many names...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> don't worry girl I gave you a lil help,lol...since I added so many names...



Lol its ok, Ill be done in no time, I already wrote the list down!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

Girl don't trip I did 11-21 already, I knew I would be adding way more names to the list...Didn't want  you to get stuck with all of them.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl don't trip I did 11-21 already, I knew I would be adding way more names to the list...Didn't want  you to get stuck with all of them.



Lol I saw where you did some, I was posting this on everybody page:

*Hey girl, havent seen you in tha Juice thread in a hot minute, you have been missing for farrrrr too long, you have made tha "Juicers Most Wanted, Missing Have Ya seen Em List"... and you have been reported multiple times to tha juice hotline...

Come check in and tell us whats juicayyyy witcha! This message is from JuiceMobstaChelz and FirstBizzleSizzle. Peace out! *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Okay so Anna9764 aint logged on since 4-22-10  and I cant even post a visitor message or leave her a PM...soooooo...yeah.*


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> I have the new Juicers Mosted Wanted List ready, I'm going hard this time,  There will be 20 names on this list!



My O My....I want to see this!!!! The news I wake up to! Post, post, post!


----------



## Dellas

My hair is braided at this time; does braid spray count as jherri juice because it does have some of the same ingredients.


----------



## Firstborn2

Adel10 said:


> My hair is braided at this time; does braid spray count as jherri juice because it does have some of the same ingredients.


 
Lawd Adel you've been foundedededed  thanks for checking back in and yes that is the juice. So juice and be merry! You are officially off MW#3

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

*01. *CherryPie* (Found)
02. CaliDiamond (Found)
03. TKJ25 (Found)*
*04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
05. Klowdnyne
*06. DigitalRain(Found)
07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
*08. Adel10(Found)*
09. Brownbeans96
*10. Mekyakakinkerbelle(Found)
*
_Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *Okay so Anna9764 aint logged on since 4-22-10  and I cant even post a visitor message or leave her a PM...soooooo...yeah.*


 
Oh wow I wonder what happened to her, she use to post a lot in the beginning too. Well just incase she  still lurks in this thread I will keep her name on the list.


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> My O My....I want to see this!!!! The news I wake up to! Post, post, post!


 
It's up, girl report them.....you know the hotline numba


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> It's up, girl report them.....you know the hotline numba



Yes girl, find em! They still hiding in tha closets  and driving further and further away in their getaway cars... They are on the opposite end of Interstate LHCF and we need to get them back over here on the juice end


----------



## DivaD04

ETA; shh, shh, you know what i said


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^ ok I won't....you are to funny...


----------



## lamaria211

i tried to make some of my own juice today by adding alot of glycerine to my aveeno nourish leave in treatment: Best juice i ever spritzed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

lamaria211 said:


> i tried to make some of my own juice today by adding alot of glycerine to my aveeno nourish leave in treatment: Best juice i ever spritzed



I always wondered about that Aveeno leave-in, is it real light??


----------



## DivaD04

ok ladies...the juice is about to be delivered.


----------



## Rei

you ladies are crazy. I definitely fell off the traditional 'juice' wagon because cfc made my hair crunchy and s-curl worked, but it never made my hair really that soft. I have a homemade spritz that includes aloe vera juice, a leave in with glycerin in it, coconut oil and distilled water. I think Ive just resigned myself to my normal haircare regimen, as much as I would like something so cheap (and easy to find) to work for me, nothing as proven to be better than my current (admittedly mediocre) regimen. happy growing ladies


----------



## ms.blue

Juiced this morning.  I think I need to get a bigger bottle of the wave nouveau finishing lotion b/c it works so well w/ the spray.  I hope by the end of the summer i'll get the two inches I lost last month doing this challenge.


----------



## DivaD04

ladies remember when picking up a bottle of cfcg....it has protein in it which will leave some of you feeling a little crunchy. 
it's not at all bad for me since i currently need the added protein. if i find it to be undesirable i will just switch up to one that doesn't have any. 
so remember to lable read...very important step before making any purchases and/or re-shelfing because it doesn't benefit you. 

rule of  you may have to alternate. sometimes our hair tell us enough already or we need a certain ingredient. so make sure you all are balacing you moisture/protein.


----------



## Firstborn2

Rei said:


> you ladies are crazy. I definitely fell off the traditional 'juice' wagon because cfc made my hair crunchy and s-curl worked, but it never made my hair really that soft. I have a homemade spritz that includes aloe vera juice, a leave in with glycerin in it, coconut oil and distilled water. I think Ive just resigned myself to my normal haircare regimen, as much as I would like something so cheap (and easy to find) to work for me, nothing as proven to be better than my current (admittedly mediocre) regimen. happy growing ladies


 
Girl juice is juice. Long as you keep it on top of ya head. Thanks for checking in with your Juicetimonial happy juicing...You are officially off the list for now, come up missing again and back you go,lol

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
02. Pilates Pink
03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
05. Bigghair
06. Amwcah
07. Chriselle83
08. Kimche
09. LaToya28
10. Lyly210
11. Iaec06
*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
16. Ensjg598
17. PrettyfaceAnb
18. Pistolwhip
19. Yardyspice
20. Supermodelsonya
21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> Juiced this morning. I think I need to get a bigger bottle of the wave nouveau finishing lotion b/c it works so well w/ the spray. I hope by the end of the summer i'll get the two inches I lost last month doing this challenge.


 
Is the consistency of the lotion the same as the no drip?


----------



## maxineshaw

Well, juicing has been an interesting journey.  I've learned a lot of seriously helpful things about my hair while participating in this challenge.  However, I am officially throwing in the towel.  Yes, I know I've said it before.  This time it's official.  Why? Well...take a look for yourselves...








What you are looking at is a picture of Kellog's Corn Flakes sized build-up that is the result of my juicing.  I've clarified my hair to death with the harshest of shampoos (and even scalp scratched), and I am still having issues with getting the build-up out of my hair.  I usually have a really healthy scalp, but I can't handle this.  

No wonder my scalp was itching like crazy (and normally it doesn't, not even when I use hair grease).  

I haven't had build-up like this since 1998.  I can remember the year because back then my mother had my sister and I using Motions hair lotion, and it did this exact thing to my hair.

So peace out, and many blessings to you all on your juice journeys.  I have no doubt that Juice has the ability to help you retain growth.  It just ain't for me.  

*Dramatically exits thread*


----------



## ms.blue

Firstborn2 said:


> Is the consistency of the lotion the same as the no drip?


I never used s-curl so I don't know but the lotion is semi-thick and spreads real easily.


----------



## curlicarib

I'm still around! Just lurking in the background. Still juicing - once a week. Any more than that and I get too much build-up.  I'm having very little breakage and moisture is on point. I may have to give it up as it gets warmer though. I live in the desert where there is little to no humidity and I know the glicerin (sp?) will turn on me eventually.


----------



## Sianna

Checking in!!

Today juiced again with my beloved CFCG and then defined my curls with ORS Lock and Twist gel! That stuff is da bomb! 

The style should hold for at least a few days, but I will still continue to moisturize when I refresh my hair in the mornings! I'll probably use my Sta Sof Fro.


----------



## Momstar

Chelz said:


> Yes girl, find em! They still hiding in tha closets  and driving further and further away in their getaway cars... They are on the opposite end of Interstate LHCF and we need to get them back over here on the juice end




Oh no! I didn't know there was list,lol!
I am still faithfully juicing err' day and eagerly waiting for the big reveal in a couple of weeks.


A side note: Leisure Curl is NOT the business, it's mostly alcohol,isopropyl at that. I bought it because it was 3 dollars but it dried my hair out so I'm back to the s-curl.


----------



## Lynnerie

I used up the last little bit of my s-curl spray that I love so dearly so its back to care free curl gold. I am noticing some length with this challenge. I dont consider myself a fast grower but I am retaining what I get.


----------



## LVLY210

Update:  I've been juicing but not posting--sorry guys!! As a matter of fact, it's time for me to re-up on the S-Curl because I use sooo much of it. It also helps me to detangle my hair.


----------



## SouthernStunner

Ok so I am checking in..... I am in braids and I still juice once a day.  I have twin boys and they have dry scalp so they are juicing once a day as well.  I can tell you that it has made a difference with them cause they usually say a lot of ouches when they get hair cuts (no crying just whinning @7 yrs old) but at their last hair cut it was none of that and their scalp didnt look all ashy either.  Since I saw the workings of the all powerful juice I went straight to the Base Exchange and bought all 10 that they had on the shelf.  Thats right all 10!


*I am a ride or die kind of juicer!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I am checking in..... I am in braids and I still juice once a day.  I have twin boys and they have dry scalp so they are juicing once a day as well.  I can tell you that it has made a difference with them cause they usually say a lot of ouches when they get hair cuts (no crying just whinning @7 yrs old) but at their last hair cut it was none of that and their scalp didnt look all ashy either.  Since I saw the workings of the all powerful juice I went straight to the Base Exchange and bought all 10 that they had on the shelf.  Thats right all 10!
> 
> 
> *I am a ride or die kind of juicer!*



Lol Havent heard from ya on tha hotline in awhile. Live by tha Juice, Die By tha JUICE, from Guam!! :blush3:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok so my Dad had called tha Juice Hotline, please tell me why he is singing Soul Glo in tha airport, Awww Lawddddd! He keep sayin "Soulllllll gloooo", tha song is stuck in his head, Ima get him to put some Scurl on his head when we get back to town, he needs tha juice in his life!!!


And yes I am on my phone on LHCF at tha airport, don't judge me....y'all know how I roll!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> And yes I am on my phone on LHCF at tha airport, don't judge me....*y'all know how I roll!*



  no diggity no doubt, JuiceMobstaChelz! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d5Q0vXbODs


----------



## Bigghair

Juice MobstaChelz,  you summoned me back to the land of the Juice.  I must confess that I .....I......I   have strayed from the Juice......:endworld:

You see, I was missing my QBHC and QBDG and I have a lot to use up....I am with you in spirit though .......*ducks and dodges rocks and empty juice bottles being hurled*

I'm starting braidlocks soon, so I know I won't be using either QB or juice....


----------



## Firstborn2

choctaw said:


> no diggity no doubt, JuiceMobstaChelz!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1d5Q0vXbODs


 

You always find the perfect clips...


----------



## Firstborn2

:woohoo: juicers are checking in... we had to send The Juice Punisher to get ya'll....


----------



## amwcah

I was summons here!  Still juicing ladies.  Now take me off the most wanted list! LOL!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Can you use the Jheri Juice in braids?


----------



## choctaw

Bigghair said:


> Juice MobstaChelz,  you summoned me back to the land of the Juice.  I must confess that I .....I......I   have strayed from the Juice......:endworld:
> 
> You see, I was missing my QBHC and QBDG and I have a lot to use up....I am with you in spirit though .......**ducks and dodges rocks and empty juice bottles being hurled**
> 
> I'm starting braidlocks soon, so I know I won't be using either QB or juice....



Sista, forget the rocks and empty juice bottles. JuiceMobstaChelz is in the air today. Put some distance between you and the IP address you sent this message from. The Terminator got nuttin on JuiceMobsta when she is flying. News clips coming in ... she went phantom and F-14 fighter squadrons lost her five minutes ago. She is on the hunt for missing juicers. Peace out!


----------



## Firstborn2

Ensjg598 said:


> I'm still around! Just lurking in the background. Still juicing - once a week. Any more than that and I get too much build-up. I'm having very little breakage and moisture is on point. I may have to give it up as it gets warmer though. I live in the desert where there is little to no humidity and I know the glicerin (sp?) will turn on me eventually.


 
Thanks for checking in, don't give up just yet, one of the juicers(sorry for got who said this) suggested that you could put the juice on your hair before you take a shower that way it can absorb the moisture from the shower. Maybe this method would help you. You are officially off the Most Wanted List...



PilatesPink said:


> Oh no! I didn't know there was list,lol!
> I am still faithfully juicing err' day and eagerly waiting for the big reveal in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> A side note: Leisure Curl is NOT the business, it's mostly alcohol,isopropyl at that. I bought it because it was 3 dollars but it dried my hair out so I'm back to the s-curl.


 
Thanks for checking in and keeping that juice on top of your head. You are officially off the most wanted list don't let it happen again



LVLY210 said:


> Update:  I've been juicing but not posting--sorry guys!! As a matter of fact, it's time for me to re-up on the S-Curl because I use sooo much of it. It also helps me to detangle my hair.


 
Girl you are never suppose to run out of juice. You can't be juicedafied when you are juicless Thanks for checking in and updating, you are officially off the most wanted list.



Bigghair said:


> Juice MobstaChelz, you summoned me back to the land of the Juice. I must confess that I .....I......I have strayed from the Juice......:endworld:
> 
> You see, I was missing my QBHC and QBDG and I have a lot to use up....I am with you in spirit though .......*ducks and dodges rocks and empty juice bottles being hurled*
> 
> I'm starting braidlocks soon, so I know I won't be using either QB or juice....


 
......How come you that to give up juicing for the locks don't you want to keep them juicay...(I love your hair  BTW)Thanks for checking in and updating, we will be sad to see you go..You are officially off the Most Wanted list

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)*
03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
*06. Amwcah
07. Chriselle83
08. Kimche
09. LaToya28
*10. Lyly210(Found)
*11. Iaec06
__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
18. Pistolwhip
19. Yardyspice
20. Supermodelsonya
21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Can you use the Jheri Juice in braids?


 
Yes you can. say yes to juice...


----------



## Firstborn2

amwcah said:


> I was summons here! Still juicing ladies. Now take me off the most wanted list! LOL!


 
no problem thanks for checking in...You are officially off!

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
*07. Chriselle83
08. Kimche
09. LaToya28
*10. Lyly210(Found)
*11. Iaec06
__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
18. Pistolwhip
19. Yardyspice
20. Supermodelsonya
21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> Well, juicing has been an interesting journey. I've learned a lot of seriously helpful things about my hair while participating in this challenge. However, I am officially throwing in the towel. Yes, I know I've said it before. This time it's official. Why? Well...take a look for yourselves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you are looking at is a picture of Kellog's Corn Flakes sized build-up that is the result of my juicing. I've clarified my hair to death with the harshest of shampoos (and even scalp scratched), and I am still having issues with getting the build-up out of my hair. I usually have a really healthy scalp, but I can't handle this.
> 
> No wonder my scalp was itching like crazy (and normally it doesn't, not even when I use hair grease).
> 
> I haven't had build-up like this since 1998. I can remember the year because back then my mother had my sister and I using Motions hair lotion, and it did this exact thing to my hair.
> 
> So peace out, and many blessings to you all on your juice journeys. I have no doubt that Juice has the ability to help you retain growth. It just ain't for me.
> 
> *Dramatically exits thread*


 
Awe MD you are the resident drama queen We are going to hate to see you go, I don't have that issue I guess because I cowash so much...But I will say this...You have tried your hardest to make the juice work for you and for that I present to you the *"I tried to love Da Juice, It Wouldn't Love Me Back"* award


----------



## Firstborn2

Danell said:


> I used up the last little bit of my s-curl spray that I love so dearly so its back to care free curl gold. I am noticing some length with this challenge. I dont consider myself a fast grower but I am retaining what I get.


 
Great Juicetimonial...Get that retention!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

SouthernStunner said:


> Ok so I am checking in..... I am in braids and I still juice once a day. I have twin boys and they have dry scalp so they are juicing once a day as well. I can tell you that it has made a difference with them cause they usually say a lot of ouches when they get hair cuts (no crying just whinning @7 yrs old) but at their last hair cut it was none of that and their scalp didnt look all ashy either. Since I saw the workings of the all powerful juice I went straight to the Base Exchange and bought all 10 that they had on the shelf. Thats right all 10!
> 
> 
> *I am a ride or die kind of juicer!*


 
 It doesn't get any juicer then that!


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe MD *you are the resident drama queen* We are going to hate to see you go, I don't have that issue I guess because I cowash so much...But I will say this...You have tried your hardest to make the juice work for you and for that I present to you the *"I tried to love Da Juice, It Wouldn't Love Me Back"* award



I really am, and I'm not gonna deny it.  

I might try the juice in the future because I know, somewhere deep down in my heart, I still love it....


----------



## Firstborn2

MD you still have to come in here and kick it with us, you are so funny...I love the siggy btw


----------



## supermodelsonya

WOW 300 pages!

Sorry ladies. I've been lurking but not posting. Please forgive me. I'm still juicing on a DAILY BASIS with my Scurl! and loving it!


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> MD you still have to come in here and kick it with us, you are so funny...I love the siggy btw



What else would I do on LHCF? This thread is too entertaining to ignore.


----------



## Firstborn2

supermodelsonya said:


> WOW 300 pages!
> 
> Sorry ladies. I've been lurking but not posting. Please forgive me. I'm still juicing on a DAILY BASIS with my Scurl! and loving it!


 
Sonyaaaaaaaaaaa glad you've checked in, is baby-supermodel still juicing as well. Thank you for checking in and keeping the juice on your head. You are officially off the Most Wanted List... 


_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
*07. Chriselle83
08. Kimche
09. LaToya28
*10. Lyly210(Found)
*11. Iaec06
__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
18. Pistolwhip
19. Yardyspice
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> I really am, and I'm not gonna deny it.
> 
> I might try the juice in the future because I know, somewhere deep down in my heart, I still love it....


 

WHYyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy..yyy..yyyyyyyyyy did you post this


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz where are you the Lost Juicers have returned


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Ok, here's my juiced up, moisturized, first-time ever self-installed braids....my head is killing me!!!!


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I juiced and capped last night..my hair felt so moist the down fall is I don't like things on my head at night since I get so hot at night..


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

MaxJones said:


> I really am, and I'm not gonna deny it.
> 
> I might try the juice in the future because I know, somewhere deep down in my heart, I still love it....



you know you wrong for posting this


----------



## Firstborn2

Angeleyez, Your braids look fab. I cannot believe you did them yourself, how long did it take you...I was suppose to get my hair done like this today but I canceled..You really do have skill girl...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Sista, forget the rocks and empty juice bottles. JuiceMobstaChelz is in the air today. Put some distance between you and the IP address you sent this message from. The Terminator got nuttin on JuiceMobsta when she is flying. News clips coming in ... she went phantom and F-14 fighter squadrons lost her five minutes ago. She is on the hunt for missing juicers. Peace out!





You crazy Choc!!!! Girl I was dive bombing out tha plane, the missin juicers were like "Its a bird, it's a plane, No it's tha JuiceMobsta!"...

:Run:


----------



## Firstborn2

GoddessMaker said:


> I juiced and capped last night..my hair felt so moist the down fall is I don't like things on my head at night since I get so hot at night..


 

Hey Miss Thang, look at you keeping it juicey  Try juicing and cappin for a few hrs before bed, that's what I do since I'm not allowed to bring the crunchy noise to bed. I still have moist hair in the morning.


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you know you wrong for posting this


 

Mo that's what I said but you have to excuse her..she is The Juice Drama Queen


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz where are you the Lost Juicers have returned



I was on tha plane, Ill be back in awhile...I spotted missing juicers down below the clouds  so I went sky diving after them....my parachute bout gave out on me!!!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

^^ I'm going to juice then go to bed.


----------



## Firstborn2

*Welcome to tha JUICE CherryCherryBoomBoom!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
.................................................. .
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:
.......:trampolin:trampolin :trampolin :trampolin:trampolin

Sorry it took me so long to add you....


----------



## Sharpened

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrywgSBMVAE

Drip, drip!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey everyone whats up!!! Okay so i haven't been juicing for the past couple of days bc i texlaxed my hair...and the juice only works on my newgrowth so i have to wait a week or 2 before i use it.

Firstborn....your puff in your avi is AMAZING GRACENESS girl!!! I LOVE it!!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> I was on tha plane, Ill be back in awhile...I spotted missing juicers down below the clouds  so I went sky diving after them....my parachute bout gave out on me!!!



Hmm... it's not enough to cyber hunt the missing juicers down. Now you're jumping out of planes after them?! 

Well, I should have expected nothing less from our beloved, Juice Mama Chelz!


----------



## Firstborn2

Smilinggggg Eeee I'm glad all is well with you Mama... As soon as your 2weeks is over you better get it cracking


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna you have been a lil to quiet in this thread, where have you been?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Firstborn2 said:


> Smilinggggg Eeee I'm glad all is well with you Mama... As soon as your 2weeks is over you better get it cracking


 
Likewise girlie!!

Plz don't come wit da bat....i have suffuhd anuff persecution!!

Massa i's promise when ma two weeks is up i'll make sho i gets ma juice ta goin!!


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Sianna you have been a lil to quiet in this thread, where have you been?



I was doing some chores, (which I hate!! ) And then I had to do my daughter's hair, which took a while.

Got her on da juice too!!  It makes her hair so soft!


----------



## Firstborn2

Ok Im sorry you know Iz  just want that juice on top of your head.


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> I was doing some chores, (which I hate!! ) And then I had to do my daughter's hair, which took a while.
> 
> Got her on da juice too!! It makes her hair so soft!


 

Aw we love baby juicers...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Likewise girlie!!
> 
> Plz don't come wit da bat....i have suffuhd anuff persecution!!
> 
> *Massa i's promise when ma two weeks is up i'll make sho i gets ma juice ta goin!!*



Alright now Kunta Kinte, we will be lookin for ya juice update!!! :eye::eye:


----------



## DivaD04

Sianna, so do I. 
Da Juice I tell ya! Argh! 
I'm thinking about my son


----------



## Sianna

DivaD04 said:


> Sianna, so do I.
> Da Juice I tell ya! Argh!
> I'm thinking about my son



I know, right?! CFCG is like the best thing that ever happened to our hair!! Well for me, it's the second best. The first was going natural!


----------



## Firstborn2

Diva I love your siggy comment, how come I'm just noticing it, to funny


----------



## DivaD04

Just for curl killers...haha curl killers..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yETtwab1FVo&feature=related
enjoy.

Firstborn2
I think I changed it a couple days ago...maybe a few. Hahahahahaha


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> I know, right?! CFCG is like the best thing that ever happened to our hair!! Well for me, it's the second best. The first was going natural!


 
How many years were you a relax head?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Just for curl killers...haha curl killers..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yETtwab1FVo&feature=related
> enjoy.
> 
> Firstborn2
> I think I changed it a couple days ago...maybe a few. Hahahahahaha



lol that sound like that Robin Thicke Sex Therapy Remix ft. Ludacris ...where Ludacris says..."Somethin somethin somethin...All ova yo Bawdy!!!!!"


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> How many years were you a relax head?



Oh wow... Umm, let me see...

I'm going to guesstimate here, because I can't remember how old I was when I got my first perm. I'm thinking I was maybe twelve, and my last perm was December of '09 so that would be like 18 years!!

Wow!! it really sound like a lot when I say it like that!! 

Before the perms I had an S-curl!


----------



## Firstborn2

OH wow so this natural journey is really new for you. Are the ppl in your life excepting of your decision?


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> OH wow so this natural journey is really new for you. Are the ppl in your life excepting of your decision?



It really is! When I BC'd I had no idea what my hair was going to look like, but I knew that it wasn't even going to matter. I was just gonna have to make the best of it because going natural was a Ride or Die type of decision for me! 

And I've been really fortunate in that my SO and kids have been extremely supportive! They love it actually, so that makes it all the better! My grandmother is really happy about it, and my mom has been really supportive too. My brother's and best friend don't seem to care one way or the other though.


----------



## Chriselle83

OMG... imagine my surprise when I go to my profile and see that I've been reprimanded by the juice police. LOL 
Well, I'm here! STILL JUICING!!! A couple weeks ago I hennaed and straightened my hair so I took some time off, but I've been swimming twice a week so I'm back in the game! 
Thanks for the reminder. Ya'll made my night. LOL


----------



## Firstborn2

^^^ HOORAY  for family....


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Checking in ladies!!  I've had my twa for 2 days now and I'm juicing with my 'ole faithful S-curl after my co-washes.  I used my KCCC yesterday and this morning a few sprays of S-curl and the curls were activated with moisture and curl enhancement.  This is a forever staple as I grow my twa to a huge afro!!  I hope it happens in six months or so!


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> ^^^ HOORAY  for family....





How long have you been natural?


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> lol that sound like that Robin Thicke Sex Therapy Remix ft. Ludacris ...where Ludacris says..."Somethin somethin somethin...All ova yo Bawdy!!!!!"



Giiiiiirl, I'm up here playing my farm frenzy!

It's from Martin Lawrence's stand-up called "You So Crazy", water glistening all over your body.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chriselle83 said:


> OMG... imagine my surprise when I go to my profile and see that I've been reprimanded by the juice police. LOL
> Well, I'm here! STILL JUICING!!! A couple weeks ago I hennaed and straightened my hair so I took some time off, but I've been swimming twice a week so I'm back in the game!
> Thanks for the reminder. Ya'll made my night. LOL


 

Girl you know we don't play that, you come up missing...The Juice is coming for ya Thank you for the update! Yes, to juice...You are officially off the Most Wanted List.

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
*08. Kimche
09. LaToya28
*10. Lyly210(Found)
*11. Iaec06
__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
18. Pistolwhip
*19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Checking in ladies!! I've had my twa for 2 days now and I'm juicing with my 'ole faithful S-curl after my co-washes. I used my KCCC yesterday and this morning a few sprays of S-curl and the curls were activated with moisture and curl enhancement. This is a forever staple as I grow my twa to a huge afro!! I hope it happens in six months or so!


 
Stick with your reggie and I'm sure you will be there in no time, congratz on going natural...


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> How long have you been natural?


 
I've basically been natural all my life except for 2 yrs when I was like in my early 20's. My family has always been natural, growing up we weren't allowed to relax. When I left for college, I thought I was grown, didn't know what I was doing, cut it all off and went back natural.


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm juicing before bed, Got my plastic cap on and I'm marinating the hair in S-Curl,lol


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> I've basically been natural all my life except for 2 yrs when I was like in my early 20's. My family has always been natural, growing up we weren't allowed to relax. When I left for college, I thought I was grown, didn't know what I was doing, cut it all off and went back natural.



I WISH I had been natural most of my life, or at least that I had decided to do so sooner. Ah well, at least my daughter can benefit from my experience. 

Well, get your marinate on and sneak quietly into bed.   NO CRUNCHING ALLOWED!! lol!

You've had a long day of holding down the juice fort and you need your beauty rest!


----------



## Sunshine_One

Just checking in....still hanging tuff with Mixed Chicks Leave-in aka the "juice"!  I think I may look into trying one of the sprays to refreshen multi-day hair.  All those Soul Glow gifs crack me up!


----------



## Firstborn2

^^Sunshine thanks for checking in and keeping it Juicay...


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna it's not bed time yet, I have to juice hours before I go to bed...lol...


----------



## Firstborn2

We are doing good, 9 out of 20 turned themselves in today...


----------



## Chriselle83

yall are CRAZY! I love it... I'll keep it JUICY and check in from now on. LOL


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

soooo sleepy... but i must stay awake to juice and watch boondocks


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Sianna it's not bed time yet, I have to juice hours before I go to bed...lol...



Oh, I thought you was going night-night! 

Why do you have to juice hours before you go to bed?


----------



## Firstborn2

Nymphe said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrywgSBMVAE
> 
> Drip, drip!


 

How did I miss the Jheri's Kids postThe Jheri Curl Deactivation Center, classic...


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Oh, I thought you was going night-night!
> 
> Why do you have to juice hours before you go to bed?


 
DH doesn't want me crunching in his ear while he is sleeping


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> DH doesn't want me crunching in his ear while he is sleeping



Have you ever thought of wearing a a bonnet over the plastic so that the sound would be muffled? Or maybe you could use saran wrap rather than a plastic bag. I think it might not make as much noise.


----------



## Firstborn2

^Thanks for the suggestions, I have tried the bonnet that didn't help, but I will try the saran wrap.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Have you ever thought of wearing a a bonnet over the plastic so that the sound would be muffled? Or maybe you could use saran wrap rather than a plastic bag. I think it might not make as much noise.



FirstBizzle, take a satin cap, and then cut a shower cap so it will fit up in the satin wrap, and then tightly tape it or glue it onto the inside... That way the plastic will be smooth and less likely to CRUNCH.  I just went from juicemobsta to juiceinventor, whats next??


----------



## supermodelsonya

You all are nuts. LOL And little supermodel is still juicing too. She doesn't understand why but she knows that it's going to get her to APL by the time she hits the 7th grade. LOL


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> FirstBizzle, take a satin cap, and then cut a shower cap so it will fit up in the satin wrap, and then tightly tape it or glue it onto the inside... That way the plastic will be smooth and less likely to CRUNCH.  I just went from juicemobsta to juiceinventor, whats next??



 

You just have to insert yourself into every aspect of juice-dom! 

Firstborn, if you try the saran wrap, let me know how it worked!


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> You always find the perfect clips...





Chelz said:


> FirstBizzle, take a satin cap, and then cut a shower cap so it will fit up in the satin wrap, and then tightly tape it or glue it onto the inside... That way the plastic will be smooth and less likely to CRUNCH.  *I just went from juicemobsta to juiceinventor, whats next??*



*JuiceMogulChelz* ... I think that will cover a bit more of your vast talents


----------



## Firstborn2

A Juice PSA:::

The Juice Hotline is open and waiting for your calls. If you have a Juice confession, the Juice Hotline is here for you...If you are juicing in secrecy and scared of getting caught, call the Juice Hotline... If you've had a juice mishap and don't know where to turn, you are not alone, call the Juice Hotline we are here to help. You don't have to go it alone, pick up the phone and dial *1-618-303-9084 24hrs 7days aweek. *


----------



## Firstborn2

supermodelsonya said:


> You all are nuts. LOL And little supermodel is still juicing too. She doesn't understand why but she knows that it's going to get her to APL by the time she hits the 7th grade. LOL


 

Get that retention...


----------



## choctaw

Firstborn2 said:


> We are doing good, 9 out of 20 turned themselves in today...



I am surprised every one did not surrender after CNN started broadcasting JuiceMobstaChelz outrunning Topgun navy pilots. Did you see the CNN clip of her busting up out of the ocean? Some of those pilots wiped out on that move  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BTrIP_EXL8


----------



## Firstborn2

^that kinda scared me,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> You just have to insert yourself into every aspect of juice-dom!
> 
> Firstborn, if you try the saran wrap, let me know how it worked!



Lol! I tried...

Ummmm I have some saran wrap, it was kinda funny on that video where Ateyaaa was wrapping her head with it


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> *JuiceMogulChelz* ... I think that will cover a bit more of your vast talents



You cant forget about
*JuiceTasticFizzleBizzle*.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> ^that kinda scared me,lol



...


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Firstborn2 said:


> Angeleyez, Your braids look fab. I cannot believe you did them yourself, how long did it take you...I was suppose to get my hair done like this today but I canceled..You really do have skill girl...


Thank for the compliment! I started Friday and finished Sunday. I braid too slowly. My neck, fingers and scalp are pissed.


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Lol! I tried...
> 
> Ummmm I have some saran wrap, it was kinda funny on that video where Ateyaaa was wrapping her head with it




Maybe you can get this lined with plastic (just a suggestion)
http://www.etsy.com/listing/4710103...query=caps&ga_search_type=&ga_page=4&includes
In order to contact you have to click on her contact name
gl


----------



## cutenss

Chelz said:


> Yay, anotha Juicetimonial, How much did you trim off?


 
How did I miss this post?   Anywho, I trimmed between 1/2 to 3/4 inches.  I will probably trim another 1/2 inch off.  Me and the juice have a "thang" going on


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh Diva why did you have to post that link..thoughs hats are so cute! I have to order one so bad,lol..


----------



## brownbean96

Brownbean96 checking in  - sorry for the hiatus and for making the 'have you seen them list '.

Sad to say but I haven't been juicing on a regular basis.  Very sporadic - I don't really like the products that I have (14 N 1 HS and Care Free in the Gold bottle).  Makes my hair feel yucky.  I may try the glycerin mix that someone posted earlier in the thread.

Any other suggestions on products?  Does anyone have the Glycerin mix that was mentioned earlier?


----------



## ms.blue

I'm still juicin'.  Are anyone juicin' and co-washing w/o issues?


----------



## Starronda

Still juicin it up ladies! My hair is still in box braids (no extensions added) underneath my wig.


----------



## Firstborn2

brownbean96 said:


> Brownbean96 checking in  - sorry for the hiatus and for making the 'have you seen them list '.
> 
> Sad to say but I haven't been juicing on a regular basis. Very sporadic - I don't really like the products that I have (14 N 1 HS and Care Free in the Gold bottle). Makes my hair feel yucky. I may try the glycerin mix that someone posted earlier in the thread.
> 
> Any other suggestions on products? Does anyone have the Glycerin mix that was mentioned earlier?


 
BEANSSSSSSSSSSS So glad you checked in...We love to here updates be it good or bad. You know a few of the ladies are using braid spray that have glycerin as the second or third ingredient and loving the results, this might be a good option for you as well. I will look through the thread and post some recipes for you...plz keep us updated..You have officially been removed from the Most Wanted #3


*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

*01. *CherryPie* (Found)
02. CaliDiamond (Found)
03. TKJ25 (Found)*
*04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
05. Klowdnyne
*06. DigitalRain(Found)
07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
*08. Adel10(Found)*
*09. Brownbeans96(Found)
10. Mekyakakinkerbelle(Found)
*
_Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> I'm still juicin'. Are anyone juicin' and co-washing w/o issues?


 

Hey Blue, what type of issues are you having? I cowash 2-5x a week depending on the weather without any issues. If your concern is over moisturizing, step up your protein. I do a mild protein once a week.


----------



## My Friend

@FB....I noticed your new puff pic, looks nice. When was your other pic taken? Have you retained alot? Do you flat iron to length check?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i want my hair straight again   i miss it feeling long :'(


----------



## Firstborn2

@MyFriend, Awe thank you, the last pic was taken in september. I was shooked at the retention myself because for 4 mos I had excessive shedding that scared the crap out of me. But since I started doing tea rinses and juicing it's been all good.

 I stopped doing length checks because I was always left feeling disappointed so I told myself I would just do them at the end of the year, however I did do a check around mother's day when I took out my braids, my husband wanted to see my hair straightened.


----------



## Firstborn2

MoMo, don't get addicted to to much heat, you are doing so good, you don't want any setbacks.


----------



## ms.blue

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Blue, what type of issues are you having? I cowash 2-5x a week depending on the weather without any issues. If your concern is over moisturizing, step up your protein. I do a mild protein once a week.



I'm not having issues right now but I was scared to co-wash and use the wave nouveau lotion and spray along co-washing b/c I was afraid of soft hair even though I do a protein treatment in my hair every week.  Thanks Firstborn2


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> @MyFriend, Awe thank you, the last pic was taken in september. I was shooked at the retention myself because for 4 mos I had excessive shedding that scared the crap out of me. But since I started doing tea rinses and juicing it's been all good.
> 
> I stopped doing length checks because I was always left feeling disappointed so I told myself I would just do them at the end of the year, however *I did do a check around mother's day* when I took out my braids, my husband wanted to see my hair straightened.


 

And...............


----------



## Firstborn2

My Friend said:


> And...............


 

LOL and what?


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> I'm not having issues right now but I was scared to co-wash and use the wave nouveau lotion and spray along co-washing b/c I was afraid of soft hair even though I do a protein treatment in my hair every week. Thanks Firstborn2


 
Your welcome, I know using protein once a week is good for my hair, but Adora says she does it twice a week which would be to much for my hair. I guess you will have to find your own balance.


----------



## My Friend

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL and what?


 

What results did you get? BSL, MBL, WL,...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> MoMo, don't get addicted to to much heat, you are doing so good, you don't want any setbacks.



i know  but it feels so short again lol


----------



## Sianna

I'm checking in!!

Still wearing my curly puff, and today I spritzed my hair with some water, and then juiced with Sta Sof Fro! 

My curls are deliciously moisturized, yet they still have a light hold! 

ETA: I think I'm gonna co-wash and maybe DC tonight and then experiment with some different hair styles.


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn, I want to know as well!!!!
apl, pal, mbl,


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i know  but it feels so short again lol


 
You know dang ole well your hair aint short... You just made it to idol status (I saw your comment in anouther thread) So leave it alone and let it grow...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> You know dang ole well your hair aint short... You just made it to idol status (I saw your comment in anouther thread) So leave it alone and let it grow...



lmao but it feels short cause its not straight'is no more... and roller sets aint that much heat no way *stomps to corner*


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Firstborn, I want to know as well!!!!
> apl, pal, mbl,


 
Well I was already APL I haven't made it to BSL yet...fingaz crossed I will be there by december...


----------



## Firstborn2

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmao but it feels short cause its not straight'is no more... and roller sets aint that much heat no way *stomps to corner*


 
Look at it this way, once you meet your end of the year goal, you can straighten your hair and flunt it in front of all your haters. Hope that gives you the strength to stay strong. Your hair is gorg btw....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Firstborn2 said:


> Look at it this way, once you meet your end of the year goal, you can straighten your hair and flunt it in front of all your haters. Hope that gives you the strength to stay strong. Your hair is gorg btw....



lol yeah you're right...  i just have to get over the initial withdraw of straight hair.  i go through this every time i straighten.   once i forget how it felt straight then i'm ok lol until then its like crack! 

and gracias  lets trade


----------



## Firstborn2

MoMo, I can't wait to be in your situation, girl I dream about it all the time I'm talking ish now, but let's see if I feel the same way once the shoe is on the other foot


----------



## DivaD04

Is Chelz at work? she's not on the juice scene! 
Let me stop being lazy today and go juice it up! I called because I have been feeling dry today. I slept in...well walked to the bus stop w/ my dd and hopped right back in bed. I'm tired and they juice wasn't on my list of things to do today. So with that said, it's time for me to get juicetified for the day...end of the day. Oh and I did juice up last night. Just not today. A rainy day today. i need a little of but instead i'm drinking a little just to finish out the day.


----------



## Chriselle83

chexking in... started using mixed chicks leave as an alternate and I always wanted to try. So far so good... less filmy than the activator gel. still juicing!


----------



## DivaD04

Chriselle83 said:


> chexking in... started using mixed chicks leave as an alternate and I always wanted to try. So far so good... less filmy than the activator gel. still juicing!



chriselle how does mixed chicks smell?

ETA; can anyone answer my question. i'd like to know about mc.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Is Chelz at work? she's not on the juice scene!
> Let me stop being lazy today and go juice it up! I called because I have been feeling dry today. I slept in...well walked to the bus stop w/ my dd and hopped right back in bed. I'm tired and they juice wasn't on my list of things to do today. So with that said, it's time for me to get juicetified for the day...end of the day. Oh and I did juice up last night. Just not today. A rainy day today. i need a little of but instead i'm drinking a little just to finish out the day.



*Chelzzz is at tha airport, AGAIN!!!I am on another Top Secret JBI mission(Juice Bureau of Investigations) because I see we are still missing juicers, so y'all already know tha drill, After the plane takes off,I will be searching for lost juicers on the ground with my trusty magnifier and my super tiny ninja telescope...I will be dropping CFCG and Scurl filled juice balloons on their heads when I spot them. Either you juice, or you get hit with a juice balloon from the sky. Either way the Juice will be on ya head.Look out belowwwwww!!!*

:hero:


----------



## Miss AJ

Back to the juice!  I got it to the right consistency so it mists out of the bottle just the way I want it to, spritzed my twists and scalp after I gout out the shower and my scalp feels soooo good from that menthol and stuff thats it in it and of course my hair looks juicy lol.  If it's nice outside tomorrow I'm hoofing it to the beauty supply to buy about 5 bottles of Hawaiian Silky to take back to New Mexico with me.


----------



## soonergirl

Chelz.... thats it, Ive had it!! I have come to the humble conclusion that you are an out an out fool!!!!!! Your sense of humor and wit is ridikylous... Thanks for keeping it all ghetto fab, and top secret squirrel up in here... You make me laugh and spark us all to be idiots....Oh yeah big ups to firstborn cuz she just as foolish....




ETA: Im all juiced up laydeees....with my pipi long stockin braids goin on...


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> *Chelzzz is at tha airport, AGAIN!!!I am on another Top Secret JBI mission(Juice Bureau of Investigations) because I see we are still missing juicers, so y'all already know tha drill, After the plane takes off,I will be searching for lost juicers on the ground with my trusty magnifier and my super tiny ninja telescope...I will be dropping CFCG and Scurl filled juice balloons on their heads when I spot them. Either you juice, or you get hit with a juice balloon from the sky. Either way the Juice will be on ya head.Look out belowwwwww!!!*
> 
> :hero:


I'm juiced! But we MIIIIIIIIIIIIIISS you Chelz! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKxLZp21PLk
me sing'n, "I really miss my Jheri, even though it's gone away!"


----------



## danigurl18

all juiced for the night!


----------



## Miss AJ

To those of you who juice twice or more a day, are you getting insane amounts of build up?  I wanna juice twice a day but for my twist regimen I need to be able to stick with my once a week wash schedule, I've tried a few different scalp cleansing methods in between washings but I don't think I'm doing it right because I still have build up when I'm done.


----------



## iaec06

my juice keeps my hair moisterized for 2-3 days...


----------



## Miss AJ

I think Cantu Shea butter leave in has the juicy stuff pretty high on the ingredients list, I love that stuff for my wash and go hair and I'm gonna experiment with my twist regimen some more and twist with it next week.


----------



## iaec06

hot dam the juice patrol got me.. sorry ladies, but I have been juicing at least 2-3x per week. I made a post about my 2 month TWA update and all of that credit goes to the juice here are pics below 


BC



2 MONTH UPDATE





thanks to Right On my hair would have never stayed so moist and soft.


----------



## Miss AJ

iaec06 said:


> hot dam the juice patrol got me.. sorry ladies, but I have been juicing at least 2-3x per week. I made a post about my 2 month TWA update and all of that credit goes to the juice here are pics below
> 
> 
> BC
> 
> 
> 
> 2 MONTH UPDATE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks to Right On my hair would have never stayed so moist and soft.


 


Yea so I'm definitely gonna be juicing from now til the end of time LOL


----------



## DivaD04

Miss AJ said:


> To those of you who juice twice or more a day, are you getting insane amounts of build up?  I wanna juice twice a day but for my twist regimen I need to be able to stick with my once a week wash schedule, I've tried a few different scalp cleansing methods in between washings but I don't think I'm doing it right because I still have build up when I'm done.




I don't have any build up. I apply thoro...well I don't have much hair, but I do manage to get it thoroughly on my hair but not too much where it drenches the scalp. I poo every week and I cowash in the middle of the week so that way I won't battle build up.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

ohio.. if you water your juice down some i betcha you wont have build up, like a 50/50 mix


----------



## Miss AJ

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> *ohio*.. if you water your juice down some i betcha you wont have build up, like a 50/50 mix


 

I busted up laughin at the bolded lol, but the juice I have now is about a 50/50 mix so I will keep that in mind when I start in on the 5 bottles i'll be buying tomorrow lol. 


ETA:  And whats even funnier, my eyes see your sn as MzMo5235...but my mind sees Neekie lmao


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

can't wait to finish my s-curl and try another juice. i wanna try them all


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Miss AJ said:


> I busted up laughin at the bolded lol, but the juice I have now is about a 50/50 mix so I will keep that in mind when I start in on the 5 bottles i'll be buying tomorrow lol.
> 
> 
> ETA:  And whats even funnier, my eyes see your sn as MzMo5235...but my mind sees Neekie lmao



lmao you will always be ohio to me   i'm like that irl too.  i remember as a kid there was this boy in my class named derrick but little did i know all the kids called him dj.  for like a whole semester i tried to figure out who the hell dj was.  he laughs cause to this day (and that was like 7th grade) when i see him i still call him derrick...  i have trouble with names so once i learn it, that's it, its engraved and stuck like that forever


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

bkprincess617 said:


> can't wait to finish my s-curl and try another juice. i wanna try them all



lol you pj!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

6 squirts of the HS14 strictly for the ends and sealed with CO and am ready for beddie bye! Funny thing is used it this morning on my ends and have to say, they were wonderfully moist this evening.


----------



## iaec06

bkprincess617 said:


> can't wait to finish my s-curl and try another juice. i wanna try them all


 hey try right on, i used to use s curl too but my natrual hair  sucked it up and it was dry by the end of the day, now this new juice is my love and it seemd to be getting expensive too.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol you pj!!!



gotta feed the addiction somehow and this living by the juice thing works in my favor


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

iaec06 said:


> hey try right on, i used to use s curl too but my natrual hair  sucked it up and it was dry by the end of the day, now this new juice is my love and it seemd to be getting expensive too.



yeah sometimes i don't get the best results and my hair is a little dry so i keep reapplying but i don't want to have to do that. that's why i'm on the lookout. so, when i get back home, lustrasilk right on curl is next they don't have it by my school though (no variety at all smh). thanks for telling me about it


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle

Chelz said:


> OMG yall, LaFemmeNatchall<<<< has checked in, where you been hiding...
> 
> She got ha dolla store juicy on!!!!  WHOOP WHOOP.


 

Ya'll stay too active. I tried to keep up but I'd go to sleep and wake up to 5 more pages lol I gave up! But I check in every one and a while and read a couple of pages

And I haven't compared the scurl to the dollarstore juice BUT my hair is still really soft and moisturized and I havent used it since yesterday morning.


----------



## supermodelsonya

I bought a big *** bottle today at the BSS!


----------



## Firstborn2

iaec06 said:


> hot dam the juice patrol got me.. sorry ladies, but I have been juicing at least 2-3x per week. I made a post about my 2 month TWA update and all of that credit goes to the juice here are pics below
> 
> thanks to Right On my hair would have never stayed so moist and soft.


 

You look lovely, congrats on the big chop. Thanks you for coming back to update. You have officially be taken off the Most Wanted List.

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
*08. Kimche
09. LaToya28
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
18. Pistolwhip
*19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

Miss AJ said:


> To those of you who juice twice or more a day, are you getting insane amounts of build up? I wanna juice twice a day but for my twist regimen I need to be able to stick with my once a week wash schedule, I've tried a few different scalp cleansing methods in between washings but I don't think I'm doing it right because I still have build up when I'm done.


 
Oh wow, I don't have issues because I cowash throughout the week.


----------



## Firstborn2

supermodelsonya said:


> I bought a big *** bottle today at the BSS!


 
That's right girl live by da juice, die by da juice.lol


----------



## Firstborn2

cutenss said:


> How did I miss this post?  Anywho, I trimmed between 1/2 to 3/4 inches. I will probably trim another 1/2 inch off. Me and the juice have a "thang" going on


 

I got my package thank you sooo much!!!


----------



## Taina

Hey ladies!!
Do you remember i was rollerseting with the WN on, well i have the pictures!!!
U can see them in this link 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469536


----------



## Firstborn2

Taina said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Do you remember i was rollerseting with the WN on, well i have the pictures!!!
> U can see them in this link
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=469536


 

Wow, your hair looks amazing.  It's so full and lush, it really is growing nicely congratz to you. I need to try a natural rollerset.


----------



## ycj1

Miss AJ said:


> I busted up laughin at the bolded lol, but the juice I have now is about a 50/50 mix so I will keep that in mind when I start in on the 5 bottles i'll be buying tomorrow lol.
> 
> 
> ETA:  And whats even funnier, my eyes see your sn as MzMo5235...but my mind sees Neekie lmao


Sorry ladies, I too must confess I've been MIA! but just started back juicing tonight! As a matter of fact since I'm still in braids I did mix half Gold with water in a spray bottle it it goes on much easier for me. I massage it in and then baggy!

I won't go astray again. But MissAJ is right on time with that idea! It's not as heavy.


----------



## Firstborn2

ycj1 said:


> Sorry ladies, I too must confess I've been MIA! but just started back juicing tonight! As a matter of fact since I'm still in braids I did mix half Gold with water in a spray bottle it it goes on much easier for me. I massage it in and then baggy!
> 
> I won't go astray again. But MissAJ is right on time with that idea! It's not as heavy.


 
Welcome back, you've really slipped under the radar  I didn't even have you on the wanted list. We are glad you are back and juicing it up!!!!


----------



## DarkChyld

I took out my Senegalese twists. I had them for 31 days exactly and they started looking a mess by day 12 because my hair was curling out of the twists. I don't know if my hair grew but I must say, my curls are in tact. I broke down and bought some Care Free Curl Gold activator and my curls feel like butter. It's a nice change to my homemade juice (which I got tired of making).


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

It hotter now OMG CAT 5. Black flag yep this is how hot it is. But I am juicing morning noon and night. That way I keep the moisture. Been busy with work but never to busy to juice. Oh and I did the coffee rinse love it I couldnt believe it had my hair so soft. I still have shedding but not to bad I think is because of my hair growing after all I am only combing once a week too and we loose EX amount of hair daily.


----------



## DivaD04

Good morning fellow juicers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It is time for me to juice it up, drink my essential greens, and clean up...eh eh, I mean pick up. Have a great day. 

Can we all just juice along!
-In the famous words of Rodney King 

Okay here's another juice-sic:
http://popup.lala.com/popup/360569475234621966
I need to put one of these as my ringtones. I turely get a kick out of them.


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Firstborn2 said:


> *Welcome to tha JUICE CherryCherryBoomBoom!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> .................................................. .
> :woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:
> 
> ..
> ....
> .............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin
> :creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures
> ....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
> :mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:
> .......:trampolin:trampolin :trampolin :trampolin:trampolin
> 
> Sorry it took me so long to add you....



Aww, loving all the smilies . Thanks for the message :2cool:


----------



## Firstborn2

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> It hotter now OMG CAT 5. Black flag yep this is how hot it is. But I am juicing morning noon and night. That way I keep the moisture. Been busy with work but never to busy to juice. Oh and I did the coffee rinse love it I couldnt believe it had my hair so soft. I still have shedding but not to bad I think is because of my hair growing after all I am only combing once a week too and we loose EX amount of hair daily.


 
How strong are you making the coffee? I do tea rinses, when I first started I notice that it slowed down but didn't completely stop it, as I started to make the tea stronger the shedding came to a halt, with the exception of normal shedding. So I'd say the strong you make it the better the results.


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Good morning fellow juicers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> It is time for me to juice it up, drink my essential greens, and clean up...eh eh, I mean pick up. Have a great day.
> 
> Can we all just juice along!
> -In the famous words of Rodney King
> 
> Okay here's another juice-sic:
> http://popup.lala.com/popup/360569475234621966
> I need to put one of these as my ringtones. I turely get a kick out of them.


 

lol thats cute I honestly don't know how you and Choc find these things I'll be back a lil later, I have to get some work done.


----------



## Blessed2bless

Checking in ... I just have to say.... it is unbelievable how my ends are not breaking off. My retention is amazing! All you need is very little product


----------



## Firstborn2

I forgot to add, I left the house before juicing, I know I know bad me but  I will definitely get juicay once break comes:eyebrows2


----------



## Firstborn2

Blessed2bless said:


> Checking in ... I just have to say.... it is unbelievable how my ends are not breaking off. My retention is amazing! All you need is very little product


 
You Go Girl!!!


----------



## DivaD04

Hey I used to coffee rinse. I used the dark coffee...or medium-dark. Dh would give me coffee if he'd accidentally buy medium. He's a dark drinker so any unwanted coffee went to me(i had bottles of it). I miss using coffee. It does not only leave hair soft, stimulate hair growth, minimize and prevent, but also darkens your natural color making your hair look twice as rich...uh, us brown haired ladies. I not sure if I would recommend it for lighter hair colors unless they're wanting to darken their hues. Unless those that know's differently that is.

FBizzle, when I coffee rinse, it's super strong. I double roast and then let it cool before applying. 

I think I'm going to coffee rinse and rejuice. You ladies have rekindled an old flame.


----------



## ProseChild

y'all are hilarious up in here... I'm doing a quick weave for a week, then back to the juice! I'm deciding whether I want to go natural or not and need a brief hair break...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soonergirl said:


> Chelz.... thats it, Ive had it!! I have come to the humble conclusion that you are an out an out fool!!!!!! Your sense of humor and wit is ridikylous... Thanks for keeping it all ghetto fab, and top secret squirrel up in here... You make me laugh and spark us all to be idiots....Oh yeah big ups to firstborn cuz she just as foolish....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Im all juiced up laydeees....with my pipi long stockin braids goin on...



Of course, what else can you expect, this is JuiceMobstaChelz and JuicetasticFizzleBizzle, thats how we roll! 

Uh-oh, she gettin ha pippy long stockin on yalll, yeahhhhh get ya pipi on, yeahhhhh get ya pipi on...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

here i'm is  && my hair is lettin me juice it now
i swear it was like a breath of fresh air.. does glycerin have to be second on the ingredients for it to count as a juice?? Cantu Shea butter has some... im not switching from my HS 14N1 but i bought this tub of Cantu for mah weave...


----------



## PistolWhip

Checking in(more like resurfacing ) I have been juicing 2x a day with World of Curls gel(the blue stuff) and have noticed it has helped keep my moisture on track.

P.S.-Thank You to my sistas for keeping me on track(you know who you are)!!


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Hey I used to coffee rinse. I used the dark coffee...or medium-dark. Dh would give me coffee if he'd accidentally buy medium. He's a dark drinker so any unwanted coffee went to me(i had bottles of it). I miss using coffee. It does not only leave hair soft, stimulate hair growth, minimize and prevent, but also darkens your natural color making your hair look twice as rich...uh, us brown haired ladies. I not sure if I would recommend it for lighter hair colors unless they're wanting to darken their hues. Unless those that know's differently that is.
> 
> FBizzle, when I coffee rinse, it's super strong. I double roast and then let it cool before applying.
> 
> I think I'm going to coffee rinse and rejuice. You ladies have rekindled an old flame.


 
D, thanks for that info with the coffee girl, I may have to switch, I've found a few greys and I wonder if it will change the color.


----------



## Firstborn2

PistolWhip said:


> Checking in(more like resurfacing ) I have been juicing 2x a day with World of Curls gel(the blue stuff) and have noticed it has helped keep my moisture on track.
> 
> P.S.-Thank You to my sistas for keeping me on track(you know who you are)!!


 
Well..well...well...how you doooing Nice to see you again Ms PistolWhip, glad you could check-in and keep the juice on top of your head. How has your retention been? Thanks for keeping it Juicay. You have been officially taken off the most wanted list, plz don't make us come after you again, you know our motto, "Live by the juice, Die by the juice." :210:

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
*08. Kimche
09. LaToya28
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> here i'm is  && my hair is lettin me juice it now
> i swear it was like a breath of fresh air.. does glycerin have to be second on the ingredients for it to count as a juice?? Cantu Shea butter has some... im not switching from my HS 14N1 but i bought this tub of Cantu for mah weave...


 

Hey Missy, You are good, long as it's high on the ingredient list, you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Missy, You are good, long as it's high on the ingredient list, you have nothing to worry about.


 
its not high up there and from what i just seem on you tube i might be tossin that mess erplexed


----------



## LadyPBC

Umm - is it me or does using the no drip jheri leave everyone without defined coils?  I love how soft my hair is but it would be nice to have some definition.  I'on wanna have to make a choice between the two.  Whatcha think - holla' back


----------



## Firstborn2

Know you are correct... have you tried using a  lil less or maybe a braid spray with glycerine would probably help.


----------



## Firstborn2

MiiSS kECiia said:


> its not high up there and from what i just seem on you tube i might be tossin that mess erplexed


 

lol what did you just see on youtube, post the link  is it within the first 5 ingredients?


----------



## brownbean96

Thanks Sis - the recipes would be great.  I'll think about trying the braid spray - I'll look at the ingredients of the one that I have.





Firstborn2 said:


> BEANSSSSSSSSSSS So glad you checked in...We love to here updates be it good or bad. You know a few of the ladies are using braid spray that have glycerin as the second or third ingredient and loving the results, this might be a good option for you as well. I will look through the thread and post some recipes for you...plz keep us updated..You have officially been removed from the Most Wanted #3
> 
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> *01. *CherryPie* (Found)*
> *02. CaliDiamond (Found)*
> *03. TKJ25 (Found)*
> *04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
> 05. Klowdnyne
> *06. DigitalRain(Found)*
> *07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
> *08. Adel10(Found)*
> *09. Brownbeans96(Found)*
> *10. Mekyakakinkerbelle(Found)*
> 
> _Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't...._


----------



## ms.blue

Still going hard with the juicin'


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> D, thanks for that info with the coffee girl, I may have to switch, I've found a few greys and I wonder if it will change the color.



you're welcome
please do let me know how it works your grays.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Hey I used to coffee rinse. I used the dark coffee...or medium-dark. Dh would give me coffee if he'd accidentally buy medium. He's a dark drinker so any unwanted coffee went to me(i had bottles of it). I miss using coffee. It does not only leave hair soft, stimulate hair growth, minimize and prevent, but also darkens your natural color making your hair look twice as rich...uh, us brown haired ladies. I not sure if I would recommend it for lighter hair colors unless they're wanting to darken their hues. Unless those that know's differently that is.
> 
> FBizzle, when I coffee rinse, it's super strong. I double roast and then let it cool before applying.
> 
> I think I'm going to coffee rinse and rejuice. You ladies have rekindled an old flame.



*Ok so Mz DivaD04 left a message on tha Juice  Hotline yestaday yall, at approximately 4:46PM Eastern Standard time , she was  callin to let us know that she was just not feeling "Juicy" yesterday, she was feelin a little "DRY", she didnt know what was wrong, she didnt know if it was just one of those days, but she was feeling a little "Dried Up", so she said she got back online and that hopefully we could get her "Juices" going...barf:  , so that she could feel "Juicy" for the rest of the day...:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2
*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Kimiche
I seriously forgot about the challenge girl. I was on vacation, plus I have in braids now and will have them in for the summer. My juicing is on hold for now.

Thanks for contacting me.

*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
So Kimiche done fell off the juicewagon!!   
Bad Kimiche Bad!!!!!!!!  :whipped:  Good thing I wasnt flying while she was on vacation cause a juice balloon would have landed on Kimiche head. Real talk son. 

We still love you Kimiche!! Just come back to tha Juice, it is callin yo name girl!! Listen to it.... Ohhhhh Kimicheeeeee where are youuuuuu???<<<<<See, Dont leave tha Juice hangin!  *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
**08. Kimiche (Done fell off, but is found)*
09. LaToya28
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## ycj1

Firstborn2 said:


> Welcome back, you've really slipped under the radar  I didn't even have you on the wanted list. We are glad you are back and juicing it up!!!!


Yeah girl I noticed that! But that's ok too! I have always been the type to cover and conceal myself! But I promise this time I'll stay active in this. No more slip ups for me!


----------



## Miss AJ

Firstborn2 said:


> Hey Missy, You are good, long as it's high on the ingredient list, you have nothing to worry about.


 


What do you consider high on the list cuz I got some Cantu AND 2 Skala leave-ins (avocado and ceramide)


----------



## Love~Above~Color

DivaD04 said:


> Hey I used to coffee rinse. I used the dark coffee...or medium-dark. Dh would give me coffee if he'd accidentally buy medium. He's a dark drinker so any unwanted coffee went to me(i had bottles of it). I miss using coffee. It does not only leave hair soft, stimulate hair growth, minimize and prevent, but also darkens your natural color making your hair look twice as rich...uh, us brown haired ladies. I not sure if I would recommend it for lighter hair colors unless they're wanting to darken their hues. Unless those that know's differently that is.
> 
> FBizzle, when I coffee rinse, it's super strong. I double roast and then let it cool before applying.
> 
> I think I'm going to coffee rinse and rejuice. You ladies have rekindled an old flame.


Someone said that if you put coffee water in your henna it helps to darken it...I tried it...and had no adverse affects.  Think it helped with the whole henna/indigo process.  Have to get some dark roast too...hmmm that should really make a diff...thanks!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Kimiche
> I seriously forgot about the challenge girl. I was on vacation, plus I have in braids now and will have them in for the summer. My juicing is on hold for now.
> 
> Thanks for contacting me.
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*
> *So Kimiche done fell off the juicewagon!!   *
> *Bad Kimiche Bad!!!!!!!!  :whipped:  Good thing I wasnt flying while she was on vacation cause a juice balloon would have landed on Kimiche head. Real talk son. *
> 
> *We still love you Kimiche!! Just come back to tha Juice, it is callin yo name girl!! Listen to it.... Ohhhhh Kimicheeeeee where are youuuuuu???<<<<<See, Dont leave tha Juice hangin! *


 
Ok, this may be a silly questions..but why does juicin' stop when you put braids in...when I wore braids I STAYED juiced up.  Now granted that was years ago, but the juice soooo helped my hair not feel dry, so can someone tell me why no juice with braids purty please!?!?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> Ok, this may be a silly questions..but why does juicin' stop when you put braids in...when I wore braids I STAYED juiced up.  Now granted that was years ago, but the juice soooo helped my hair not feel dry, so can someone tell me why no juice with braids purty please!?!?



Girl I went on Kimiche page and told her that you can juice with braid spray, I think that most ppl just dont know you can juice while in braids,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> Someone said that if you put coffee water in your henna it helps to darken it...I tried it...and had no adverse affects.  Think it helped with the whole henna/indigo process.  Have to get some dark roast too...hmmm that should really make a diff...thanks!



How do you make that lil image in your siggy? I noticed it last time but it was different colors :scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> What do you consider high on the list cuz I got some Cantu AND 2 Skala leave-ins (avocado and ceramide)



You talkin about tha glycerin? I think it needs to be in the top four ingredients,,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ycj1 said:


> Yeah girl I noticed that! But that's ok too! I have always been the type to cover and conceal myself! But I promise this time I'll stay active in this. No more slip ups for me!



 Glad you are out of the closet, no more hiding,,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Afrikurl has graced the Juice Hotline with her phone call!!!!!! 

She says she hasnt been on the juice thread in awhile,
And she logged on yesterdayuser,only to find that she is about 20 pages behind!  But Baby Afrikurl babyg and Afrikurl HAVE been juicing, and as soon as Afrikurl is done readingbookworm, she will post some :update:s and she says that hopefully she can put up pics from Baby Afrikurl's B-day party!!!:Flahsssss  :Flahsssss

Cause Baby Afrikurl rocked2cool a VERY JUICY twist-outgorgeous for her birthday when she turned 2.:blush3::blush3::blush3: 
*


Awww aint that cute!!!


----------



## danigurl18

Getting ready to rinse out the Silicon Mix and juice up for the night.. how's everyone doing?


----------



## Firstborn2

ProseChild said:


> y'all are hilarious up in here... I'm doing a quick weave for a week, then back to the juice! I'm deciding whether I want to go natural or not and need a brief hair break...


 

hey girl, good luck with your decision to go natural and my the juice be with you


----------



## Firstborn2

danigurl18 said:


> Getting ready to rinse out the Silicon Mix and juice up for the night.. how's everyone doing?


 
I've only juiced once today, today is my scheduled cowash but I'm  not in the mood, so I'll juice it up in about a hr and put on a plastic cap before I call it a night.


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> Still going hard with the juicin'


 

Blue!!! I see that puff Mama, it's hott  How has your retention been since you started juicing?


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> you're welcome
> please do let me know how it works your grays.


 
Diva where are you, stop hiding and come in here!!! before I try it, I want to know, is there a strong lingering coffee smell? I don't want to walk around smelling like vanilla coffee bean


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Diva where are you, stop hiding and come in here!!! before I try it, I want to know, is there a strong lingering coffee smell? I don't want to walk around smelling like vanilla coffee bean



FantasticFizzleBizzle, you were hiding for a longggg time today, I missed yew.

Girl you already know DH would be wondering what smells like coffee beans... "Come here boo,lemme smell yo hair"


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> *Ok so Mz DivaD04 left a message on tha Juice  Hotline yestaday yall, at approximately 4:46PM Eastern Standard time , she was callin to let us know that she was just not feeling "Juicy" yesterday, she was feelin a little "DRY", she didnt know what was wrong, she didnt know if it was just one of those days, but she was feeling a little "Dried Up", so she said she got back online and that hopefully we could get her "Juices" going...barf:  , so that she could feel "Juicy" for the rest of the day...:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2*


 

Diva you know that we offer a Juice Service at a rate of $12.95 per day, where a licensed Juicer :locks:will come to your home and get that juice on top of your head local sales tax does apply in all 50 states.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> FantasticFizzleBizzle, you were hiding for a longggg time today, I missed yew.
> 
> Girl you already know DH would be wondering what smells like coffee beans... "Come here boo,lemme smell yo hair"


 

Girl I had to actually get some work done today  I needs my job


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I've only juiced once today, today is my scheduled cowash but I'm  not in the mood, so I'll juice it up in about a hr and put on a plastic cap before I call it a night.



I was gonna wash my hair tonight too but I'm lazyyy 


I was gonna prepoo with tha Vatika enriched coconut oil...

Has DH or tha kids tried your juice or Skala or juicy gel?? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I had to actually get some work done today  *I needs my job*



Yes Lawdddddd!!! You aint neva lied!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

ycj1 said:


> Yeah girl I noticed that! But that's ok too! I have always been the type to cover and conceal myself! But I promise this time I'll stay active in this. No more slip ups for me!


 
Oh trust me it won't happen again, Me, Chelz and Diva will be keeping a very close :eye: on you. Diva add Ycj1 to your this juicer done gave me the slip list


----------



## Firstborn2

Miss AJ said:


> What do you consider high on the list cuz I got some Cantu AND 2 Skala leave-ins (avocado and ceramide)


 
First 5 ingredients...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Diva you know that we offer a Juice Service at a rate of $12.95 per day, where a licensed Juicer :locks:will come to your home and get that juice on top of your head local sales tax does apply in all 50 states.



*Ahhh Shoot,Fizzlebizzle, that needs to be more like $12.95 per session!!! And when using our Exclusive "Juice Service" we REQUIRE that you get tha juice on ya head 3x daily... So thats a total cost of $38.85, NOT INCLUDING TAX, And you must also pay the licensed juicer some gas money, enough for them to get to your house and then for them to get back to our Juice Headquarters... Oh and pay for them to buy a Happy Meal from Mcdonalds on their lunch break. 


Money Money Money Moneyyyyy,........Moneyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! :dollar::dollar::dollar::dollar::dollar:*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh trust me it won't happen again, Me, Chelz and Diva will be keeping a very close :eye: on you. Diva add Ycj1 to your this juicer done gave me the slip list



Yes girl, we need all tha help we can get to round up all these missing juicers! And to keep them in here on a daily/weekly basis as well...erplexed


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> Diva where are you, stop hiding and come in here!!! before I try it, I want to know, is there a strong lingering coffee smell? I don't want to walk around smelling like vanilla coffee bean



Oh mah gooodness, oh mah gooodness! Lawd jeezus, let me come in here! FBizzle tell Double-O, Triple, triple Juice Mobsta Chelz I'm here and juicetified! Let me go rejuicenate before I get juiced dropped!

yes I smell like a coffee factory....all day! walk away from the bean! no joke, i rinsed my hair(coffee) and then water right, juiced up like i was ready for war right, why o why did step outside (i had to got to the bustop for my dd), and smack my damn self with coffee!  no matter where i walked...had to run and tell my neighbor to get their dd off the bus (i don't have permission to take the little girl off but my neighbor and i are new friends/associates whatever)....so i had a trail of coffee. i swear if i was lost, i'd find my way home. 

i never knew it to be _that_ strong. only because i'm always in the house and/or ready for bed so i'm not concentrating on the scent. UNTIL today.  

tell me why i her Dewayne from what's happening saying, "Uh uhh!!!"


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Oh mah gooodness, oh mah gooodness! Lawd jeezus, let me come in here! FBizzle tell Double-O, Triple, triple Juice Mobsta Chelz I'm here and juicetified! Let me go rejuicenate before I get juiced dropped!
> 
> yes I smell like a coffee factory....all day! walk away from the bean! no joke, i rinsed my hair(coffee) and then water right, juiced up like i was ready for war right, why o why did step outside (i had to got to the bustop for my dd), and smack my damn self with coffee!  no matter where i walked...had to run and tell my neighbor to get their dd off the bus (i don't have permission to take the little girl off but my neighbor and i are new friends/associates whatever)....so i had a trail of coffee. i swear if i was lost, i'd find my way home.
> 
> i never knew it to be _that_ strong. only because i'm always in the house and/or ready for bed so i'm not concentrating on the scent. UNTIL today.
> 
> tell me why i her Dewayne from what's happening saying, "Uh uhh!!!"



Lol! Drippin that coffee all ova yo boddy...

You will be walking down tha streetwalking and then when you turn around and backtrack youll be like hmmmm I smell coffee:scratchch, "Who makes coffee outside?Where dey do that at?"


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I was gonna wash my hair tonight too but I'm lazyyy
> 
> 
> I was gonna prepoo with tha Vatika enriched coconut oil...
> 
> *Has DH or tha kids tried your juice or Skala or juicy gel*?? :eyebrows2


 
Girl plz don't make me relive the infamous Skala incident again I was about to catch a case  . Dh is not using the juice anymore. My kids don't use it.


----------



## Sianna

Sup fellow juicers!! 

Just checking in again!! 

I DC'd last night before juicing it up and going to bed. Today I juiced with both my CFCG and my SSF and my hair feels nice and soft.


----------



## DivaD04

ya'll two make me laugh out loud....every single day!!!! 
Chelz, i swear it makes you think you stoled a coffee bar....ah gurl, what chu wont (want)... i got that fire bean, who said they wanted blue jamaican bean!!!  
FB what happened!! i want to know!!!
oh i even puttted it on my face, huh!  let's just say it was suppose to have tighten my pores but on made my face nice and supple...i think it was to juicy.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Sup fellow juicers!!
> 
> Just checking in again!!
> 
> I DC'd last night before juicing it up and going to bed. Today I juiced with both my CFCG and my SSF and my hair feels nice and soft.



Girl I didnt know you were in Juice Central Headquarters,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl plz don't make me relive the infamous Skala incident again I was about to catch a case  . Dh is not using the juice anymore. My kids don't use it.



Lol I'm sure he aint mean it, but girl tha kidz have go to start juicing! ASAP!


----------



## DivaD04

Man, if your juice station is at the Juice HQ's...man that's Big Time! You gotta be juicing every hour on the hour!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> ya'll two make me laugh out loud....every single day!!!!
> Chelz, i swear it makes you think you stoled a coffee bar....ah gurl, what chu wont (want)... i got that fire bean, who said they wanted blue jamaican bean!!!
> FB what happened!! i want to know!!!
> oh i even puttted it on my face, huh!  let's just say it was suppose to have tighten my pores but on made my face nice and supple...i think it was to juicy.



Just swanggg yo hurrrrr in their face and they will get an instant coffee fix.

That coffee opened ya pores and they said "Ahhhhhh how refreshing"


----------



## ms.blue

Firstborn2 said:


> Blue!!! I see that puff Mama, it's hott  How has your retention been since you started juicing?



Thanks Firstborn2!  Your puff inspired me to put my puff up.  I have a lot less broken hairs.  Not sure about retaining yet b/c I trimmed 2" about 3 weeks ago but ends look good.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Man, if your juice station is at the Juice HQ's...man that's Big Time! *You gotta be juicing every hour on the hour! *



 Every millisecond....


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Just swanggg yo hurrrrr in their face and they will get an instant coffee fix.
> 
> That coffee opened ya pores and they said "Ahhhhhh how refreshing"


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Every millisecond....



hey that's top dollar!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> Thanks Firstborn2!  Your puff inspired me to put my puff up.  I have a lot less broken hairs.  Not sure about retaining yet b/c I trimmed 2" about 3 weeks ago but ends look good.



Your puff looks Juicetabulous, your puff is ready to walk down tha red carpet and receive a 
Juice-cademy award!!


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> ya'll two make me laugh out loud....every single day!!!!
> Chelz, i swear it makes you think you stoled a coffee bar....ah gurl, what chu wont (want)... i got that fire bean, who said they wanted blue jamaican bean!!!
> FB what happened!! i want to know!!!
> oh i even puttted it on my face, huh!  let's just say it was suppose to have tighten my pores but on made my face nice and supple...i think it was to juicy.


 
Girl I don't dare say what happened...I just found out that he's been checking up on me    I have to keep the peace and let it go .

See now I may have to pass on the coffee thang. I don't want to walk around smelling like Starbucks.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


>



Girl how you gone take a bathbath2 and then roll on tha dirty floor like thatrofl, COME ON SON!!! 


Get back in tha tub!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Girl I didnt know you were in Juice Central Headquarters,



Pfft!! Where else would I be?! When you are as motivated to retain length as I am, you gots to eat, drink, sleep and breath juice at all times!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl I don't dare say what happened...*I just found out that he's been checking up on me *   I have to keep the peace and let it go .
> 
> See now I may have to pass on the coffee thang. I don't want to walk around smelling like Starbucks.



On the computer? 

You could probably do tha coffee thing and then cowash? :scratchch


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Pfft!! Where else would I be?! When you are as motivated to retain length as I am, you gots to eat, drink, sleep and breath juice at all times!!


 

Allll righty then


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Pfft!! Where else would I be?! When you are as motivated to retain length as I am, you gots to eat, drink, sleep and breath juice at all times!!



...and bathe in juice...and use juice when skin is ashy...and brush your teeth with juice, and floss with juice...and use juice as lipgloss, and shampoo,condition,deep condition, and rinse with juice.


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Allll righty then





I really am motivated to retain length though. I've had short hair all my life and want to finally grow and retain some serious length!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Allll righty then



...., Lol what is that dance called? He a foo for that.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> On the computer?
> 
> You could probably do tha coffee thing and then cowash? :scratchch


 
Yeah my daughter said that my husband told her to check on this site and see what I've been doing


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> I really am motivated to retain length though. I've had short hair all my life and want to finally grow and retain some serious length!


 
Girl get that retention!!!  I'm right with you as well.


----------



## Firstborn2

I wanna know how much gold this fool wearing about his neck, geez...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah my daughter said that my husband told her to check on this site and see what I've been doing



Thats not cool, its just a website...we is only havin a lil fun, no matter how  it may appear to others, they needs to appreciate!


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Girl how you gone take a bathbath2 and then roll on tha dirty floor like thatrofl, COME ON SON!!!
> 
> 
> Get back in tha tub!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> ...and bathe in juice...and use juice when skin is ashy...and brush your teeth with juice, and floss with juice...and use juice as lipgloss, and shampoo,condition,deep condition, and rinse with juice.



Umm... 

Yeah, that might be going a little overboard! 

Especially the lip gloss and teeth brushing parts!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I wanna know how much gold this fool wearing about his neck, geez...



That aint gold...he just went crazy with the Bedazzler.(refer to Bedazzler commercial)


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> Your puff looks Juicetabulous, your puff is ready to walk down tha red carpet and receive a
> Juice-cademy award!!



Thanks Chelz!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Umm...
> 
> Yeah, that might be going a little overboard!
> 
> Especially the lip gloss and teeth brushing parts!



Wait wait wait, we can eat tha juice but we cant brush our teeth with it?:scratchch Thats cool with me, now where is my bottle of juice...


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl get that retention!!!  I'm right with you as well.



I'm working on it!! I shall not be denied this time!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


>


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I'm working on it!! I shall not be denied this time!!



Go Sianna! Go Sianna!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Wait wait wait, we can eat tha juice but we cant brush our teeth with it?:scratchch Thats cool with me, now where is my bottle of juice...



Oh right, I did say eat da juice didn't I! LMAO!!! 

Well, guess I'll start brushing with it too! Or better yet, I'll just hook up an IV line and start pumping it directly into my blood stream! 

 I'll never be juiceless again!!!!


----------



## DivaD04

Sianna said:


> Oh right, I did say eat da juice didn't I! LMAO!!!
> 
> Well, guess I'll start brushing with it too! Or better yet, I'll just hook up an IV line and start pumping it directly into my blood stream!
> 
> I'll never be juiceless again!!!!


That is some serious stuff! I'm going to have to step my juice game up 10 notches!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Oh right, I did say eat da juice didn't I! LMAO!!!
> 
> Well, guess I'll start brushing with it too! Or better yet, I'll just hook up an IV line and start pumping it directly into my blood stream!
> 
> I'll never be juiceless again!!!!



IV line? Blood Stream?  You are scaring me...
 Nurse Sianna gone Hannibal Lector...:axehunter:


----------



## DivaD04

Okay all. I love chatting it up with you ladies but I'm getting sleepy. I do not want to make my dd late for school like I did this morning. 820 am is not the business!
Peace, love, and (high pitch) Soooooooooul!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> That is some serious stuff! I'm going to have to step my juice game up 10 notches!



NOOOOOO keep it at tha notch you are on, consuming juice is just...its just...its just(going to go drink some juice and I'll be back with tha verdict).......its just.....delicioso...Have some!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Okay all. I love chatting it up with you ladies but I'm getting sleepy. I do not want to make my dd late for school like I did this morning. 820 am is not the business!
> Peace, love, and (high pitch) Soooooooooul!



Woooo if you think thats early,wait until she is in middle school, 

Night night Mz DivaD!


----------



## Mahalialee4

Ladies, are you getting good growth results?  I definitely am. I have obvious growth in areas that seemed to be standing still for years! My hair feels moist....and my ends are great!!!! Any other 'revealers?'


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ok i think I'm gettin a little too hyper:woohoo2:, lemme ease up on all this juicy


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> IV line? Blood Stream?  You are scaring me...
> Nurse Sianna gone Hannibal Lector...:axehunter:



I'm on a mission son! Don't judge me!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mahalialee4 said:


> Ladies, are you getting good growth results?  I definitely am. I have obvious growth in areas that seemed to be standing still for years! My hair feels moist....and my ends are great!!!! Any other 'revealers?'



Yes Lawddd!!!I believe we are all gettin good growth and retention, so many steady juicers have attested to this


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I'm on a mission son! Don't judge me!!



Did she just call me "son"? Come on son!


----------



## Firstborn2

Mahalialee4 said:


> Ladies, are you getting good growth results? I definitely am. I have obvious growth in areas that seemed to be standing still for years! My hair feels moist....and my ends are great!!!! Any other 'revealers?'


 
My hair grows at a different rate throughout my head, but I have retained 2" since January and I'm happy about that!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Did she just call me "son"? Come on son!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> My hair grows at a different rate throughout my head, but I have retained 2" since January and I'm happy about that!



Did you see tha GIGANTOR barrel of avocadoes in the other thread?? Oh my word. That aint right,that aint right, tha juice as my witness...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


>



I saw your thread on conditioners, you are stocked up for life! How many different brands do you have, or how many bottles is it?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Did you see tha GIGANTOR barrel of avocadoes in the other thread?? Oh my word. That aint right,that aint right, tha juice as my witness...


 
Yup I saw that, girl I think my heart started to flutter...I had to back away from the thread...I felt a lil jealous..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup I saw that, girl I think my heart started to flutter...I had to back away from the thread...I felt a lil jealous..



Sighhhhh.ohwell:, maybe one day FB, one day...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> I saw your thread on conditioners, you are stocked up for life! How many different brands do you have, or how many bottles is it?



Umm... lemme see... I only have like three or four brands, and counting the two bottles I'm expecting in the mail this week, it's only like a total of like twelve bottles, I think. Compared to a lot of people, (I won't say any names) that's really not bad at all. I guess the problem is that I just have this overwhelming impulse to buy conditioner any and everytime I go to the store... or... am online!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Sighhhhh.ohwell:, maybe one day FB, one day...


 

Yeah soon as my babies graduate at the end of  June it will be all good, I will have some free money then. I'm either going to order a case of Avo or I'm going to place an order with pak....I've decided to keep Skala as my line of choice.


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> I saw your thread on conditioners, you are stocked up for life! How many different brands do you have, or how many bottles is it?


 
Chelz how many bottles of condish do  you have and I didn't forget about you, this saturday I promise


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> Umm... lemme see... I only have like three or four brands, and counting the two bottles I'm expecting in the mail this week, it's only like a total of like twelve bottles, I think. Compared to a lot of people, (I won't say any names) that's really not bad at all. I guess the problem is that I just have this overwhelming impulse to buy conditioner any and everytime I go to the store... or... am online!


 
Ohhh drop the name cuz I wanna know... I'm nosey


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Ohhh drop the name cuz I wanna know... I'm nosey



 A woman after my own heart! I'm nosey too! Always have been!

Okay I got my Vo5, White Rain and Suave for co-washing. Lately I've been getting the big 32oz bottles of Suave Professionals Almond and Shea butter.  It's thicker than the regular kind and I love the way it smells! 

I got some Aphogee 2min Reconstructor which I wanted to try. Never used it before, but I do like some of their other stuffs so I thought I'd give that a go too. 

I got two bottles of some organic stuff that I ordered online. The one is  Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing conditioner, and the other is Jason Natural Sea Kelp conditioner.

The two I'm waiting for are both Mane and Tail. I wanted to get some Elasta QP too, but I decided to wait and see how I liked the Mane and Tail first! 

Oh wait, and I got some other kind of conditioner that I used the other night for a DC, but I can't remember the name of it right now. It's just as well I guess. I wasn't all that impressed with it anyway!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah soon as my babies graduate at the end of June it will be all good, I will have some free money then. I'm either going to order a case of Avo or I'm going to place an order with pak....*I've decided to keep Skala as my line of choice*.


 sooooooooo agree with this...for the price and what it does...one just cannot beat it with a stick!  Combine the SKALA with the juice...and you just can't lose!


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh have you tried the  Jason Natural Sea Kelp conditioner? If so can you plz give me a review...Is it a moisturizer or a protein? The name alone caught my attention.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah soon as my babies graduate at the end of  June it will be all good, I will have some free money then. I'm either going to order a case of Avo or I'm going to place an order with pak....I've decided to keep Skala as my line of choice.



Ooooooo FBizzle should I give tha normal Juice Hotline update or no? I dont care who you are, no justice no juice, NO JUSTICE NO JUICE!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> sooooooooo agree with this...for the price and what it does...one just cannot beat it with a stick!  Combine the SKALA with the juice...and you just can't lose!



PREEEEEEAAAAAACCCCHHHH!!!! Wooooo Yes Lawd, YES LAWWWDDDD! I feel tha holy juice spirit in my boddy:reddancer:....


----------



## Love~Above~Color

ohh and tonight ~ gave my HS14 a workout...pumped all over my head...and it felt SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good....mmmm massaged it in...and then baggied.  Been doin' homework..massaging my head while trying to write...mmm but dag my head feels refreshed....sighhhhhh juice bein' beery beerry guud to me


----------



## Firstborn2

Love~Above~Color said:


> sooooooooo agree with this...for the price and what it does...one just cannot beat it with a stick! Combine the SKALA with the juice...and you just can't lose!


 

You can say that again, it really is a quality product.I'm so sometimey when it comes to products in general. But Skala is everything I've been looking for, soft moisturized hair, incredible slip, a quality product at an affordable price. In the words of my girl Americka, "Everything that's cheap, aint always bad". Hollaaaaa


----------



## Firstborn2

Love~Above~Color said:


> ohh and tonight ~ gave my HS14 a workout...pumped all over my head...and it felt SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO good....mmmm massaged it in...and then baggied. Been doin' homework..massaging my head while trying to write...mmm but dag my head feels refreshed....sighhhhhh juice bein' beery beerry guud to me


 

LBC, be good to the juice and the juice will be good to you


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ooooooo FBizzle should I give tha normal Juice Hotline update or no? I dont care who you are, no justice no juice, NO JUSTICE NO JUICE!!


 
Yup datz why I called


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> A woman after my own heart! I'm nosey too! Always have been!
> 
> Okay I got my Vo5, White Rain and Suave for co-washing. Lately I've been getting the big 32oz bottles of Suave Professionals Almond and Shea butter.  It's thicker than the regular kind and I love the way it smells!
> 
> I got some Aphogee 2min Reconstructor which I wanted to try. Never used it before, but I do like some of their other stuffs so I thought I'd give that a go too.
> 
> I got two bottles of some organic stuff that I ordered online. The one is  Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing conditioner, and the other is Jason Natural Sea Kelp conditioner.
> 
> The two I'm waiting for are both Mane and Tail. I wanted to get some Elasta QP too, but I decided to wait and see how I liked the Mane and Tail first!
> 
> Oh wait, and I got some other kind of conditioner that I used the other night for a DC, but I can't remember the name of it right now. It's just as well I guess. I wasn't all that impressed with it anyway!



Girl which Manes and Tails did you get?  I have tha Deep moisturizing Condish...its blue!


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh have you tried the  Jason Natural Sea Kelp conditioner? If so can you plz give me a review...Is moisturizing or a protein? The name alone caught my attention.



It's got plant proteins in it. Overall it was okay I guess, but I won't be getting it again. IDK if my expectations of DCs are just way too high, but I kinda expect my hair to feel different when I wash the conditioner out than it did before I put it in. So far that hasn't really been the case with any DC that I've used so far.

I guess that's why I keep trying different brands. 

In my defense though, I do use at least most of the bottle, DC'ing once a week before I decide that the search for my "PERFECT" DC must continue! I know it's out there somewhere!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup datz why I called



Well in that case, all callers are anonymous for this instance!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Firstborn2 said:


> LBC, be good to the juice and the juice will be good to you


 am soooo getting that in my head good gurlie....truss - i will NOT forsake the juice!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> am soooo getting that in my head good gurlie....truss - i will NOT forsake the juice!!!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Girl which Manes and Tails did you get?  I have tha Deep moisturizing Condish...its blue!



Same as you! I'm expecting it to come in the mail this week!

It's blue??!! Why does that make me extra eager to get it?!


----------



## Firstborn2

Sianna said:


> It's got plant proteins in it. Overall it was okay I guess, but I won't be getting it again. IDK if my expectations of DCs are just way too high, but I kinda expect my hair to feel different when I wash the conditioner out than it did before I put it in. So far that hasn't really been the case with any DC that I've used so far.
> 
> I guess that's why I keep trying different brands.
> 
> In my defense though, I do use at least most of the bottle, DC'ing once a week before I decide that the search for my "PERFECT" DC must continue! I know it's out there somewhere!!


 
The reason I ask is because there is a recipe in the natural section for a homemade kelp conditioner. I tried it several times and I love it, some times I get to lazy to make it up, but my hair felt strong and moisturized all at the same time if that makes sense. I was wondering if the Jasons had the same effect. Thank you for the review Sweetiepop.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

what's happening guys!!!!  i'm too lazy to catch up tonite so i'll just start from here lol


----------



## Firstborn2

I had a juice sighting...lol


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> The reason I ask is because there is a recipe in the natural section for a homemade kelp conditioner. I tried it several times and I love it, some times I get to lazy to make it up, but my hair felt strong and moisturized all at the same time if that makes sense. I was wondering if the Jasons had the same effect. Thank you for the review *Sweetiepop*.





IDK, Like I said, the Jason's was okay. I guess I just expected more than what it seemed to deliver. My hair was breaking off at the time when I was really using it, and I didn't notice any improvement. Perhaps it would have done better if I had given it more time, but I'm not a very patient woman. 

Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer ended up being my saving grace for breakage!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz how many bottles of condish do  you have and I didn't forget about you, this saturday I promise



Thanks Mama FirstBizzleWizzle, Fo shizzle.

Ok lets see what I have...

Suave Clarifying condish
Suave Tropical coconut condish 
V05 Kiwi Lime Clarifying condish
Optimum Oil Therapy condish(softsheen carson yella bottle)
Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship condish 
Mane N Tail Deep Moisturizin condish 
Sally's Generic Paul Mitchell The Detangla 
ORS Olive Oil Replenishin condish
Giovanni Smooth as Silk condish
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose condish
Skala G3 condish
2 Skala Aloe vera condish


....So only about...12,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Same as you! I'm expecting it to come in the mail this week!
> 
> It's blue??!! Why does that make me extra eager to get it?!



They made it blue so the color will match with the moisturizing part in the name...they aint slick!! Cant fool meh!!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> They made it blue so the color will match with the moisturizing part in the name...they aint slick!! Cant fool meh!!



Meh, I'm eager to try it none the less. How do you like it BTW?


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz where are you I need your help before I faint or jump to the wrong conclusion, which ever comes first!!!


----------



## Sianna

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz where are you I need your help before I faint or jump to the wrong conclusion, which ever comes first!!!



Second that!! She just disappeared on us!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Listen up yall! There has been an important message left on tha Juice Hotline This is to ALL tha juicers, there has been a juicer spotted lurking on the forumlurking, and they didnt even stop by to say Hellerrrrrwave, We are appalled at this extremely naughty behaviornaughty, ALL and I repeat, ALL juicers, meaning every single one of yall gots to check in with us when ya log inuser, POINT BLANK. We dont give a flying fizzle who you are, No justice no juice, NO JUSTICE NO JUICE!!!!!! An anonymous and ever so faithful juicer has seen our leader(Yes,Adora!), Our leader logged on like two hours ago and then left us hangin...no update pics or nothingclick, zip, zero, nada...not a thing. If anyone is caught commiting such a disjuiceable unjuicely offense, we will give you a warning, and then if you do it again you are goin to Juice Jail. 
jail:),Bail is set to 500 bottles of juice poured on ya head and 2,000 legit and thorough juice updates. No one is exempt!  *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz where are you I need your help before I faint or jump to the wrong conclusion, which ever comes first!!!



My bad! I know it took me a hot minute but I wanted to make sure the announcement was near tha top of tha page so EVERYBODY will see it,.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Meh, I'm eager to try it none the less. How do you like it BTW?



I havent tried it yet cause it was at another house, but I will try it tonight or this murnin so I can give you a review!!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Hey Everybody. How's it going?


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> I havent tried it yet cause it was at another house, but I will try it tonight or this murnin so I can give you a review!!!



Oh okay!  The product review would be much appreciated, but you don't have to go out of your way! 

I guess you were busy doing your juicly enforcer duties, so I'll forgive you for your momentary absence!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Everybody. How's it going?



Hey OhSo!! Its Chelz again...lol whats up, you been juicing??? :eyebrows2


----------



## Sianna

Hiya OhSo!!


----------



## maxineshaw

.....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Oh okay!  The product review would be much appreciated, but you don't have to go out of your way!
> 
> I guess you were busy doing your juicly enforcer duties, so I'll forgive you for your momentary absence!



Actually I was distracted...by something. Imma go hop jump and slide into the shower and then I shall be back with tha review!!  So stay tuned Sianna, oh and I will be getting some rice and veggies out tha fridge... Gots ta keep it juicy and eat healthy...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> My bad! I know it took me a hot minute but I wanted to make sure the announcement was near tha top of tha page so EVERYBODY will see it,.


 

Thats ok, I  solved my problem


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> .....


 
Ms MD is in the house, the resident Drama Queen, how are you doing girl


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Hey OhSo!! Its Chelz again...lol whats up, you been juicing??? :eyebrows2


 
Hey there Chelz. You know I juice daily. But lately I have been juicing and using Vatika Frosting. I like it, my hair smells like cake batter now.



Sianna said:


> Hiya OhSo!!


 

Hey There!!!! How's life witha your TWA going?


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Everybody. How's it going?


 
OhSo wutz good mama, how's school and work coming along? How's momz doing with her new cut?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> .....



Oh noooooooo ya dont!!! Get back here MondoDismo!!! Why so fast? .This is JuiceMobstaChelz and I dont play that!  you betta cover your kneecapsbat cause Ima getcha for going back in tha closet! We miss you dearly Mizz Drama Queen


----------



## Firstborn2

MD everytime I see your siggy I crack up, even though I was the one who gave it to you.lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey there Chelz. You know I juice daily. But lately I have been juicing and using Vatika Frosting. I like it, my hair smells like cake batter now.


 



What is Vatika frosting????? I have Vatika coconut oil in my hurrrr right now!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Firstborn2 said:


> OhSo wutz good mama, how's school and work coming along? How's momz doing with her new cut?


 
Hey Mama, what's going on with you? I am on a brief break from school right now. I got a 3.0 for Spring Semester and Summer semester starts June 1st. I guess Mom is ok, need to check on her, I have been in my own little world blocking everyone out lately. I've have been on some emo stuff, crying and crap. One of my co-workers says its because my birthday is near. I don't know bout that but whatever is making me sad I hope I figure it out soon so I can fix it.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Actually I was distracted...by something. Imma go hop jump and slide into the shower and then I shall be back with tha review!!  So stay tuned Sianna, oh and I will be getting some rice and veggies out tha fridge... Gots ta keep it juicy and eat healthy...



Alright!! I'll be up for a while! 



OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey There!!!! How's life witha your TWA going?



It's going pretty good, though I'm finding myself wanting to take the scissors to it as of late! It's growing nicely and retaining length, but I never shaped it properly and the more it grows, the more this seems apparent. 

Ah to cut or not to cut... 

I won't mention the fact that I tend to be a little scissors happy!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Thats ok, I  solved my problem



Maybe the bail is a bit too harsh:scratchch, .....nahhhh, no juice no justice,no justice no juice. End of story.


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Sianna said:


> Alright!! I'll be up for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> It's going pretty good, though I'm finding myself wanting to take the scissors to it as of late! It's growing nicely and retaining length, but I never shaped it properly and the more it grows, the more this seems apparent.
> 
> Ah to cut or not to cut...
> 
> I won't mention the fact that I tend to be a little scissors happy!


 
Hmmm, maybe just shape a little and then put the scissors down.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Mama, what's going on with you? I am on a brief break from school right now. I got a 3.0 for Spring Semester and Summer semester starts June 1st. I guess Mom is ok, need to check on her, I have been in my own little world blocking everyone out lately. I've have been on some emo stuff, crying and crap. One of my co-workers says its because my birthday is near. I don't know bout that but whatever is making me sad I hope I figure it out soon so I can fix it.



Awwww no. Who has made Ohso sad??? Do we need to come beat them up for you? 
You know I'm  and Ill do it, your gpa is good, are you just stressing over school??


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Awwww no. Who has made Ohso sad??? Do we need to come beat them up for you?
> You know I'm  and Ill do it, your gpa is good, are you just stressing over school??


 

No one has done anything, school is great so I dont really stress about that. I dont know, I have just been feeling so bored and weepy lately. I am starting to wonder if its because of the bc I use. One of the side effects some women have using it is depression. But I am not claiming that. Probably just need to go out and have some fun. I have been all work and no play lately.


----------



## DivaD04

Good morning all. i just need to vent right quick.  I just seen my nearly empty bottle of oil. I cannot believe my dd took abrand new bottle of Darcy's Botanicals that I _just_ bought and emptied out all but an ounce of 4 oz. Why? She's driving me nuts! If it's not my room, it's her rummaging through the kitchen, as soon as she get's home, as soon as I go in my room and go back to the family room, IT'S A HOT MESS. I'm just so fed up. I think I need a hug.


----------



## Firstborn2

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Mama, what's going on with you? I am on a brief break from school right now. I got a 3.0 for Spring Semester and Summer semester starts June 1st. I guess Mom is ok, need to check on her, I have been in my own little world blocking everyone out lately. I've have been on some emo stuff, crying and crap. One of my co-workers says its because my birthday is near. I don't know bout that but whatever is making me sad I hope I figure it out soon so I can fix it.


 


awe sending you happy vibrations  hope you feel better soon, we all get like that from time to time.


----------



## Sianna

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hmmm, maybe just shape a little and then put the scissors down.



I'm thinking I just may do that, though I'm not entirely sure I trust myself with a pair of scissors. I'm a bit of a scissors junkie, so chances are I'll overdo it. I would go to a shop or something, but I trust them even less than I trust me! 

Maybe I'll just keep patting it into a nice even shape until I decide that's not good enough anymore. :scratchch


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Good morning all. i just need to vent right quick.  I just seen my nearly empty bottle of oil. I cannot believe my dd took abrand new bottle of Darcy's Botanicals that I _just_ bought and emptied out all but an ounce of 4 oz. Why? She's driving me nuts! If it's not my room, it's her rummaging through the kitchen, as soon as she get's home, as soon as I go in my room and go back to the family room, IT'S A HOT MESS. I'm just so fed up. I think I need a hug.


How hold is she?


----------



## DivaD04

she's 5 1/2 yrs


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Maybe the bail is a bit too harsh:scratchch, .....nahhhh, no juice no justice,no justice no juice. End of story.


 
Naw it was a skala issue but you know what come this weekend I may be very happy the end!


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> she's 5 1/2 yrs


 
Awe it's going to be ok...I understand your frustration...and I thank gawd I'm passed it...


----------



## Sianna

DivaD04 said:


> Good morning all. i just need to vent right quick.  I just seen my nearly empty bottle of oil. I cannot believe my dd took abrand new bottle of Darcy's Botanicals that I _just_ bought and emptied out all but an ounce of 4 oz. Why? She's driving me nuts! If it's not my room, it's her rummaging through the kitchen, as soon as she get's home, as soon as I go in my room and go back to the family room, IT'S A HOT MESS. I'm just so fed up. I think I need a hug.



Oh noes!!! 

I know I would NOT be in a good mood if my daughter did that!

Oh, and I am well accustomed to my family room being a HOT MESS!! It doesn't matter how well or how often I clean it, like later on that same day, if not five minutes later it seems like it's jacked up again!! KIDS!!


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe it's going to be ok...I understand your frustration...and I thank gawd I'm passed it...



I bought this oil for her hair, but doggone it i'm going to use the remainder on myself. I don't have money to throw away. I might have to go to home depot and buy a door knob w/ a key.

Sianna, Okay! My name is not Setha...it's too bad she can't read the memo. And here my son is in the dropping stage...well more like enjoy dropping things. I think I'm going to have to go military on them. Make these kids do some push up and squats. jk. I miss the days where cleaning up was a done job. I can never move on to cooking with these kids. I still luv them though.


----------



## DivaD04

Oh and um, I cowash'd since I'm up and rejuiced with my papaya nectar daily leave-in. Vegetable glycerin is #4 on the ingredient list.


----------



## bryantgurls

Ch-Ch-Ch-Checking in yall.... Juiced up for the night! The juice has been good to me!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Sianna said:


> Maybe I'll just keep patting it into a nice even shape until I decide that's not good enough anymore. :scratchch


 
Yes, thats a short term solution. Sleep on it and decide later



Firstborn2 said:


> awe sending you happy vibrations  hope you feel better soon, we all get like that from time to time.


 
Thanks I need as many hugs as I can get


DivaD04 said:


> Good morning all. i just need to vent right quick.  I just seen my nearly empty bottle of oil. I cannot believe my dd took abrand new bottle of Darcy's Botanicals that I _just_ bought and emptied out all but an ounce of 4 oz. Why? She's driving me nuts! If it's not my room, it's her rummaging through the kitchen, as soon as she get's home, as soon as I go in my room and go back to the family room, IT'S A HOT MESS. I'm just so fed up. I think I need a hug.


 
(BIG HUGS)


----------



## dancinstallion

Is anybody shedding alot of hair? if so what are you doing to stop shedding. the juice is keeping retention but what about shedding? 

My hair is moisturized but I am starting to shed more than usual. 

Are any of you spraying the juice on your scalp?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Alright!! I'll be up for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't mention the fact that I tend to be a little scissors happy!



Ok soooo here is tha deal with tha Mane N Tail moisturizin condish, it is just okay, It is sorta thick, but I felt like I had to use ALOT just to saturate all my hair with condish...and it didnt really give much slip either, so for me its just blahhhhhh. I dont think it did much for my hair. But on the other hand, the Creme of Nature Professional Detanglin Conditioning Shampoo(old formula) for normal hair was tha BIZNESS!!! Wow my hair felt so soft and supple, I didnt even need to use a separate conditioner...too bad they no longer make the old formula cause I was missing out. This coulda been a staple. Tisk tisk, I found it at Sally's awhile ago and it was like $3 and it was the only one of its kind left,so I was like hey why not... it! I'm gonna ride this one til tha wheels fall off...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Naw it was a skala issue but you know what come this weekend I may be very happy the end!



Hold up, whats the issue, dont be saying "the end"!! Tell me Tell Me TELL ME!! Spill tha beans, spit it out, sumthin...come on son...is it about you know who...DH?:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Awe it's going to be ok...I understand your frustration...and I thank gawd I'm passed it...



FB know she wants a wee little bebeor...to start the whole cycle all ova again...awwwww lawddddd


----------



## DivaD04

dancinstallion said:


> Is anybody shedding alot of hair? if so what are you doing to stop shedding. the juice is keeping retention but what about shedding?
> 
> My hair is moisturized but I am starting to shed more than usual.
> 
> Are any of you spraying the juice on your scalp?



how long have you been shedding and which juice are you using? If the shedding started after you started juicing then it may be your moisture/protein balance. If this is the problem, try doing a protein treatment followed by moisture.

ETA: Oh, and I don't use spray. I use cfcg instant activator which doesn't drip down to the scalp during my daily application thus causing buildup for some of the ladies who have mention. It does have wheat amino acid (*a protein*) in it so I don't have to do protein treatments....for me it's the perfect combo that doesn't leave my hair hard or crunchy, but rather strong and soft. 
HTH


----------



## maxineshaw

Firstborn2 said:


> Ms MD is in the house, the resident Drama Queen, how are you doing girl





Chelz said:


> Oh noooooooo ya dont!!! Get back here MondoDismo!!! Why so fast? .This is JuiceMobstaChelz and I dont play that!  you betta cover your kneecapsbat cause Ima getcha for going back in tha closet! We miss you dearly Mizz Drama Queen



Hey y'all  Y'all are so sweet.  I value my kneecaps, so I will make a post.

Even though I'm not using your standard juice anymore, I am still making sure my hair has a healthy dose of humectants.  I've recently gone back to using Qhemet Biologics products.  I first use the Amla and Olive Heavy Cream (based in castor oil, and also contains some vegetable glycerin), and I seal with the Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm (which, as the name suggests, has honey in it; also has some vegetable glycerin).  I'm eventually going to the store to get some Vegetable Glycerin so I can make my own spritz.  Did I really quit this challenge to go to another form of juicing?  Such drama.  I'm changing my title to "resident drama queen"

I do miss the straight out juice though.  The wateryness of it made it a whole lot easier to apply.  Qhemet products are quite rich, but that's why I love them.  Leave your hair moist for days. 


*Amla and Olive Heavy Cream* ingredients: 

*Castor Oil*, Olive Oil, Distilled Water, Organic Amla, Organic Brahmi, Organic Aloe Africana, MSM, *Vegetable Glycerin*, Conditioning Emulsifier, Phenoxyethanol & Ethylhexyglycerin, Essential Oil Blend

*
Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm* ingredients:

Pure Grapeseed Oil, Pure Olive Oil, *Vegetable Glycerin*, Vegetable Emulsifier, *Pure Wildflower Honey*, MSM, Naturally Scented


----------



## Miss AJ

Mixed up my juice with the last bit of my Motions Nourish leave-in and water.  I love the fine mist that the Motions bottles sprays so I don't have to worry about over saturating and causing build up.  Just juiced and now I can eat and take my vitamins in peace lol.


----------



## Firstborn2

Deleted.....


----------



## Kimiche

Checking in again finally.  Forgot about this challenge after going on vacation and I got my braids in, but was reminded that my braid spray does include glycerin.  I'm using African Royale BRX Braid & Extensions Sheen Spray.  The juice is helping me keep my braids up, although the new growth is kicking.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Thanks for checking in Kimiche!!!!! We were hoping you would hop back on tha juicewagon!!! Now I wanna use some braid spray too...*

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
**08. Kimiche (Done fell off,but then hopped back on tha juice wagon)*
09. LaToya28
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Mixed up my juice with the last bit of my Motions Nourish leave-in and water.  I love the fine mist that the Motions bottles sprays so I don't have to worry about over saturating and causing build up.  Just juiced and now I can eat and take my vitamins in peace lol.



Lol, juice comes before food! = =


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> Hey y'all  Y'all are so sweet.  I value my kneecaps, so I will make a post.
> 
> Even though I'm not using your standard juice anymore, I am still making sure my hair has a healthy dose of humectants.  I've recently gone back to using Qhemet Biologics products.  I first use the Amla and Olive Heavy Cream (based in castor oil, and also contains some vegetable glycerin), and I seal with the Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm (which, as the name suggests, has honey in it; also has some vegetable glycerin).  I'm eventually going to the store to get some Vegetable Glycerin so I can make my own spritz.  Did I really quit this challenge to go to another form of juicing?  Such drama.  I'm changing my title to "resident drama queen"
> 
> I do miss the straight out juice though.  The wateryness of it made it a whole lot easier to apply.  Qhemet products are quite rich, but that's why I love them.  Leave your hair moist for days.
> 
> 
> *Amla and Olive Heavy Cream* ingredients:
> 
> *Castor Oil*, Olive Oil, Distilled Water, Organic Amla, Organic Brahmi, Organic Aloe Africana, MSM, *Vegetable Glycerin*, Conditioning Emulsifier, Phenoxyethanol & Ethylhexyglycerin, Essential Oil Blend
> 
> *
> Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm* ingredients:
> 
> Pure Grapeseed Oil, Pure Olive Oil, *Vegetable Glycerin*, Vegetable Emulsifier, *Pure Wildflower Honey*, MSM, Naturally Scented



Hey Mondo! I see you put your new title next to your avi, and girl you are actually STILL juicing so quit playin!! It doesnt matter if it is not drugstore or BSS bought juice, your Olive and Honey Hydrating balm is most definetely tha juice, and the Amla and Olive Heavy Cream is just barely juicy...so you were still juicing alllllll along!!! Tisk tisk, go on...hop back on tha juicewagon,cause your Qhemet biologics is Certified Juicy..


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Hey Mondo! I see you put your new title next to your avi, and girl you are actually STILL juicing so quit playin!! It doesnt matter if it is not drugstore or BSS bought juice, your Olive and Honey Hydrating balm is most definetely tha juice, and the Amla and Olive Heavy Cream is just barely juicy...so you were still juicing alllllll along!!! Tisk tisk, go on...hop back on tha juicewagon,cause your Qhemet biologics is Certified Juicy..



A'ight then.  Guess I never left the juicewagon.  Off to watch One Life to Live and rub some Qhemet on my ends.


----------



## iaec06

loving the juice but it is costing me, because my whole family is using it now.


----------



## DivaD04

iaec06 said:


> loving the juice but it is costing me, because my whole family is using it now.



tell them, "you got tha juice now!"


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Ok soooo here is tha deal with tha Mane N Tail moisturizin condish, it is just okay, It is sorta thick, but I felt like I had to use ALOT just to saturate all my hair with condish...and it didnt really give much slip either, so for me its just blahhhhhh. I dont think it did much for my hair. But on the other hand, the Creme of Nature Professional Detanglin Conditioning Shampoo(old formula) for normal hair was tha BIZNESS!!! Wow my hair felt so soft and supple, I didnt even need to use a separate conditioner...too bad they no longer make the old formula cause I was missing out. This coulda been a staple. Tisk tisk, I found it at Sally's awhile ago and it was like $3 and it was the only one of its kind left,so I was like hey why not... it! I'm gonna ride this one til tha wheels fall off...



I'm sorry Chelz!! I fell asleep on you last... no wait, rather this morning and didn't get your review till just now! Oh, and on a related note, my Mane and Tail came in the mail today! 

Anyway, I really appreciate the product review. Don't know if it'll do any better on my hair than it did on yours, but I'll use it up regardless. Has anyone tried Elasta QP? That's the next one on my "Hit List."


----------



## swalker31

Hey everyone I'm just checking in, I'm may have did a bit much on the moisture but let me tell yall what I did.  I co-wash with Suave Humectress, then I applied knot today leave in.  So I had some leftover Carol's daughter healthy hair butter and I used it like I was greasing my scalp and added a little to my hair too.  Then I applied some sprays of my right on curl and threw in some twists and my hair was super duper soft.  I'm loving the juice yall!!


----------



## Miss AJ

Man I've walked through about 80 hair aisles today and it was soooooo hard not to buy stuff!  I had to fight the urge to pick up the ShiKai shampoo and conditioner set cuz I wanna try it so bad, and I was staring at the Nexxus products for 5 minutes before I finally walked away.  I did finally break down and get a Sally's card so whatever I didn't hoard from home i WILL be ordering online when I get back to New Mexico lol. 


ETA:  Oh yea I juiced when I came in the house, not for any particular reason, it was there so I juiced lol!


----------



## supermodelsonya

iaec06 said:


> loving the juice but it is costing me, because my whole family is using it now.


I swear my daughter pours it all over her head. I'm buying frequently too. I love the strange looks I get at the BSS from those poor souls who don't know any better.


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> tell them, "you got tha juice now!"


 

I love your siggy!!!


----------



## danigurl18

Getting ready to juice


----------



## Firstborn2

Dani what is your juice of choice? How is your retention and growth?


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> A'ight then. Guess I never left the juicewagon. Off to watch One Life to Live and rub some Qhemet on my ends.


 
See...see this is what I'm talking about, full of *DRAMA * You made such a dramatic exit, (whining)  just to find out ya behind never stopped juicing... What was it all for MD? What?....so now I guess you're back on the challenge  back Drama Queen


----------



## taj

No juice today, I relax tomorrow!! Yay!!


----------



## taj

Chelz said:


> *Listen up yall! There has been an important message left on tha Juice Hotline This is to ALL tha juicers, there has been a juicer spotted lurking on the forumlurking, and they didnt even stop by to say Hellerrrrrwave, We are appalled at this extremely naughty behaviornaughty, ALL and I repeat, ALL juicers, meaning every single one of yall gots to check in with us when ya log inuser, POINT BLANK. We dont give a flying fizzle who you are, No justice no juice, NO JUSTICE NO JUICE!!!!!! An anonymous and ever so faithful juicer has seen our leader(Yes,Adora!), Our leader logged on like two hours ago and then left us hangin...no update pics or nothingclick, zip, zero, nada...not a thing. If anyone is caught commiting such a disjuiceable unjuicely offense, we will give you a warning, and then if you do it again you are goin to Juice Jail.
> jail:),Bail is set to 500 bottles of juice poured on ya head and 2,000 legit and thorough juice updates. No one is exempt!  *





lmbo!!!!!!! Chelz is crazy!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok yall, whewwww I'm tired of doing hair, I did a juicy updo on my mannikin head, and I smacked some bantu knots in her head too...just thought I'd show yall some more juicy styles that you can achieve with tha Juice!  And yes her ears are ugly, dont judge her!! *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

taj said:


> No juice today, I relax tomorrow!! Yay!!



Oh nooo, aint happenin!!!  Get that juice on ya head son,

ETA:Oops, you did say you were relaxing your hair 2morow,Bad Chelz!!


----------



## DivaD04

I think Adora drowned in her juice stash.


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> I think Adora drowned in her juice stash.


 
LOL Naw she's been here   just not in the thread.She knew I was going to bust her out on the hotline... nobody is immune  No justice no juice!!!


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> LOL Naw she's been here   just not in the thread.She knew I was going to bust her out... nobody is immune  No justice no juice!!!



Goodness you don't want to be a juice stalker but golly doggone it, I'm going to have to P.I. a juicer! Adora, adora, adora, how we miss thee!
I sent her a message on the 11th! Damn it I want a refund on mah juice! Oh wait, she's not in at the time.


----------



## maxineshaw

DivaD04 said:


> tell them, "you got tha juice now!"



Hahahahaha I'm having a moment.






LOL @ "how far will you go to get it?"







Firstborn2 said:


> See...see this is what I'm talking about, full of *DRAMA * You made such a dramatic exist, (whining)  just to find out ya behind never stopped juicing... What was it all for MD? What?....so now I guess you're back on the challenge  back Drama Queen



What dramatic exit??? *off to delete post*



Chelz said:


> *Ok yall, whewwww I'm tired of doing hair, I did a juicy updo on my mannikin head, and I smacked some bantu knots in her head too...just thought I'd show yall some more juicy styles that you can achieve with tha Juice!  And yes her ears are ugly, dont judge her!! *



Wow, those eyebrows are loooooooonnnnngggggggg


----------



## DivaD04

MaxJones said:


> Hahahahaha I'm having a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ "how far will you go to get it?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What dramatic exit??? *off to delete post*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those eyebrows are loooooooonnnnngggggggg


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> Wow, those eyebrows are loooooooonnnnngggggggg



Lol!! Yeah she filled them in too far


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Goodness you don't want to be a juice stalker but golly doggone it, I'm going to have to P.I. a juicer! Adora, adora, adora, how we miss thee!
> I sent her a message on the 11th! Damn it I want a refund on mah juice! Oh wait, she's not in at the time.


 

 Um Diva how are you going to get a refund on Da Juice when it's actually working for ya Da Juice already have one Drama Queen Please not you tooo


----------



## Firstborn2

MaxJones said:


> Hahahahaha I'm having a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ "how far will you go to get it?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What dramatic exit??? *off to delete post*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those eyebrows are loooooooonnnnngggggggg


 
Naw naw... the ears are cracking me up


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> Um Diva how are you going to get a refund on Da Juice when it's actually working for ya Da Juice already have one Drama Queen Please not you tooo



Nah, if anything I'm an understudy. I'm going to leave all that to the professionals. You just have to know when to let well alone. I just want to speake to the juice manager and ask why hur arse ain't at werk!


----------



## maxineshaw

Forgot to say, my sister bought me a bottle of African 100% Glycerin (yes it is vegetable).  I also got another small 2 oz. spray bottle.  I just like how the smaller bottle streams.  I'm just using it and water to make my own spray.  I know I won't get any build-up from this.  



Happy juicing folks


----------



## Firstborn2

^^ Ok


----------



## DivaD04

i'm sorry it was only jokes. 
-maybe a bit too much


----------



## Firstborn2

DivaD04 said:


> Nah, if anything I'm an understudy. I'm going to leave all that to the professionals. You just have to know when to let well alone. I just want to speake to the juice manager and ask why hur arse ain't at werk!


 
Aww ok, the next time she get's online I will make sure to tell her to respond to your PM, she was saying that she gets so many PM's it's hard to respond to everybody...


----------



## DivaD04

Firstborn2 said:


> Aww ok, the next time she get's online I will make sure to tell her to respond to your PM, she was saying that she gets so many PM's it's hard to respond to everybody...



oh wow, I did not know that. I was just wondering why she wasn't in here with us.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Naw naw... the ears are cracking me up



I told yall her ears were ugly


----------



## Firstborn2

Even though she was only online a hot minute, I told her she needed to check in or I would report her to the hotline...lol...as you can see she was reported, ...but the next time she hit me up, I will definitely tell her, the Juice Squad :mob::gotroasted: is looking for her...


----------



## klowdnyne

I just realized there was an APB out on me.   I am bad about updating on these challenges.  (If it helps my case any I just sent a PM to the Adora with an update.)

I have been using the CFC gold twice a day.  I haven't really done a length check because I had to do some major cutting before the challenge and I don't want to be disappointed if it's not at least back to the length that I started.  (Yes, I'm chicken.)

I think I may have noted in a previous post that it is much easier to take down my hair from my twistouts because it's less tangled.  Another MAJOR benefit is that I shed a lot less than I used to.  Even my mama who twists my hair because, (1) it takes me forever to put small twists in my hair and (2) I ain't paying $70+ dollars for someone else to do it, has commented how much less hair is coming out during styling.

The only thing that is starting to get me now is that there have been a few rainy days here and, "POOF"  because my hair is picking up every drop of moisture in sight.  I know once that Georgia humidity kicks in I'm going to be all kinds of puffy, but as long as it gets to be a BAA it's all good.


----------



## danigurl18

I'm using 2/3 Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 and 1/3 water in a spray bottle.. My hair has gotten alot thicker which is a good sign for me since my hair gets thick before it grows down.. I couldn't tell you exactly how much retention but next wash day I will post a pic for yall


----------



## Firstborn2

@ Klowdnyne, What the


----------



## iaec06

Chelz said:


> *Ok yall, whewwww I'm tired of doing hair, I did a juicy updo on my mannikin head, and I smacked some bantu knots in her head too...just thought I'd show yall some more juicy styles that you can achieve with tha Juice!  And yes her ears are ugly, dont judge her!! *


um excuse me miss, did you not read my post on needing juice and your dolly head getting it all...


----------



## Firstborn2

klowdnyne said:


> I just realized there was an APB out on me.  I am bad about updating on these challenges. (If it helps my case any I just sent a PM to the Adora with an update.)
> 
> I have been using the CFC gold twice a day. I haven't really done a length check because I had to do some major cutting before the challenge and I don't want to be disappointed if it's not at least back to the length that I started. (Yes, I'm chicken.)
> 
> I think I may have noted in a previous post that it is much easier to take down my hair from my twistouts because it's less tangled. Another MAJOR benefit is that I shed a lot less than I used to. Even my mama who twists my hair because, (1) it takes me forever to put small twists in my hair and (2) I ain't paying $70+ dollars for someone else to do it, has commented how much less hair is coming out during styling.
> 
> The only thing that is starting to get me now is that there have been a few rainy days here and, "POOF"  because my hair is picking up every drop of moisture in sight. I know once that Georgia humidity kicks in I'm going to be all kinds of puffy, but as long as it gets to be a BAA it's all good.


 
NOPE!  it does not help your case because Adora is on the Wanted List as well  Thank you for checking in with your Juicetimonial. Glad you are still using the juice... You are officially off MOST WANTED #3

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

*01. *CherryPie* (Found)*
*02. CaliDiamond (Found)*
*03. TKJ25 (Found)*
*04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
*05. Klowdnyne(Found)
06. DigitalRain(Found)*
*07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
*08. Adel10(Found)*
*09. Brownbeans96(Found)*
*10. Mekyakakinkerbelle(Found)*

_Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....:woohoo: Everybody from Most Wanted #3 have been found!!! Viva la Juice..._


----------



## klowdnyne

Firstborn2 said:


> @ Klowdnyne, What the


 

I juice in the shadows


----------



## Firstborn2

taj said:


> No juice today, I relax tomorrow!! Yay!!


 
Can't believe I missed this post! Where have you been hiding?


----------



## klowdnyne

Firstborn2 said:


> NOPE! it does not help your case because Adora is on the Wanted List as well  Thank you for checking in with your Juicetimonial. Glad you are still using the juice... You are officially off MOST WANTED #3
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #3* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  1-618-303-9084, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward*
> 
> *01. *CherryPie* (Found)*
> *02. CaliDiamond (Found)*
> *03. TKJ25 (Found)*
> *04. Blkonyx488 (Found)*
> *05. Klowdnyne(Found)*
> *06. DigitalRain(Found)*
> *07. LaCreolgurl (Found)*
> *08. Adel10(Found)*
> *09. Brownbeans96(Found)*
> *10. Mekyakakinkerbelle(Found)*
> 
> _Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....:woohoo: Everybody from Most Wanted #3 have been found!!! Viva la Juice..._


 


Call John Walsh!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

klowdnyne said:


> Call John Walsh!!!!!


 
 You didn't know you were on the Most Wanted List?  You have been gone to long.. We notify everybody who is missing with a Juicecitation . You've been missing for so long you almost made it to the Jheri Kids List...


----------



## DarkChyld

I mixed my CFCG and my homemade juice. My hair is softer than butter and I want to get a change of address. I want to live in my curls.


----------



## Firstborn2

I made a mixture last night that I think I'm going to stick with because my hair is liking it for now. 1 part S-Curl, 3part distilled water and 1 tsp Palma Christi Castor oil.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I made a mixture last night that I think I'm going to stick with because my hair is liking it for now. 1 part S-Curl, 3part distilled water and 1 tsp Palma Christi Castor oil.



So you put all that in a spray bottle?? :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2

I wonder how thick the Palma Christi castor oil is cause the Home Health is suppperrrrrrrrr thick. Its stupid dumb thick.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DarkChyld said:


> I mixed my CFCG and my homemade juice. My hair is softer than butter and I want to get a change of address. I want to live in my curls.



Heyyyyy DarkChyld where you been hiding


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> You didn't know you were on the Most Wanted List?  You have been gone to long.. We notify everybody who is missing with a Juicecitation . You've been missing for so long you almost made it to the Jheri Kids List...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

iaec06 said:


> um excuse me miss, did you not read my post on needing juice and your dolly head getting it all...





.....Oh my bad, she didnt use all tha juice,I promise. There is enough left for everybody


----------



## JuiceMobsta

klowdnyne said:


> I juice in the shadows



No need for that,Come juice out in the sunlight with the rest of us


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Whats up Mz. MoMo?? I see ya thankin posts, get on in here girl


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> So you put all that in a spray bottle?? :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2
> 
> I wonder how thick the Palma Christi castor oil is cause the Home Health is suppperrrrrrrrr thick. Its stupid dumb thick.


 
Chelz,  I like the consistency of the Palma Christi, its a lil thinner than the JBCO, and mix well in water. I put it everything in a spray bottle and shake it up


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Even though she was only online a hot minute, I told her she needed to check in or I would report her to the hotline...lol...as you can see she was reported, ...but the next time she hit me up, I will definitely tell her, the Juice Squad :mob::gotroasted: is looking for her...



Tell her we have search helicopters looking for her, I heard she fell overboard into tha juice and is lost somewhere in the Juicelantic Ocean...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz,  I like the consistency of the Palma Christi, its a lil thinner than the JBCO, and mix well in water. I put it everything in a spray bottle and shake it up



Oh okay well it is alot thinner then, cause someone on youtube was talkin about how the Home health castor oil is thicker than JBCO...maybe I will try your kind once I get done with this 32oz BARREL of the Home Health.






Is this it?


----------



## Firstborn2

Yup that's it gotta it from Vitacost for $5


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> Forgot to say, my sister bought me a bottle of African 100% Glycerin (yes it is vegetable).  I also got another small 2 oz. spray bottle.  I just like how the smaller bottle streams.  I'm just using it and water to make my own spray.  I know I won't get any build-up from this.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy juicing folks



Did she buy the Africare glycerin from Walgreens? Maybe not...
http://www.walgreens.com/store/cata...avCount=1&navAction=push-product?tab=shipping


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> *Ok yall, whewwww I'm tired of doing hair, I did a juicy updo on my mannikin head, and I smacked some bantu knots in her head too...just thought I'd show yall some more juicy styles that you can achieve with tha Juice!  And yes her ears are ugly, dont judge her!! *



This is really cute Chelz!!

The ears weird me out though!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yup that's it gotta it from Vitacost for $5



What size do you buy? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> This is really cute Chelz!!
> 
> The ears weird me out though!



Thanks 

And OMG I know! I be knocking on her head like "Hellooooo in there, can ya hear meh!!!!!"   


If she ever turn into "Chucky" on me I will most definetely drop kick her out tha window and then run like tha wind... She be staring at me and stuff...


----------



## Firstborn2

Oh wait i think it was cheaper than that, don't get me to lying but its 8oz


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

finna juice then go nite nite lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

danigurl18 said:


> I'm using 2/3 Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 and 1/3 water in a spray bottle.. My hair has gotten alot thicker which is a good sign for me since my hair gets thick before it grows down.. I couldn't tell you exactly how much retention but next wash day I will post a pic for yall



Cant wait to see ya hair!!! I bet it looks like ya siggy!!!


----------



## SailorWifey

Hey y'all...checking in. My hair has been super dry lately and I think it's cause I decided to start using shampoo again trying the cg method so I'm nixing that. I just did a dc with steam. I tried Silk Elements juice and hate it and I have Care free, but I'm not liking that either. I'm going to buy glycerin and make my own juice.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Thanks
> 
> And OMG I know! I be knocking on her head like "Hellooooo in there, can ya hear meh!!!!!"
> 
> 
> If she ever turn into "Chucky" on me I will most definetely drop kick her out tha window and then run like tha wind... She be staring at me and stuff...



Yeaaaahhh... 

I'm sorry Chelz my dear but um... this whole statement... it's just, it's not normal. 

*sigh* I still love ya though!


----------



## Firstborn2

Sailorwifey, welcome back. I love your curls and your hair is growing in fast...


----------



## SailorWifey

Firstborn2 said:


> Sailorwifey, welcome back. I love your curls and your hair is growing in fast...


 
Thanks! And you think so??? I feel like it's moving slow.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Oh wait i think it was cheaper than that, don't get me to lying but its 8oz



The website says $3.48, I think Ive seen it in the health food store. 

http://www.vitacost.com/Heritage-Products-Castor-Oil-Hexane-Free

Oh I have another soap you should try, its indian soap, one smells like incense and the other smells like granny, but they are all natchall.

Nag Champa Beauty Soap




http://www.vitacost.com/Sai-Baba-Nag-Champa-Beauty-Soap-Bar?csrc=GPF-050525557015

Chandrika Ayurvedic Soap




http://www.vitacost.com/Chandrika-Soap-Ayurvedic-Soap/bnPageBox-pp_frequentlyboughttogether


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> Thanks! And you think so??? I feel like it's moving slow.



No girl your hair is growin like a weed!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Yeaaaahhh...
> 
> I'm sorry Chelz my dear but um... this whole statement... it's just, it's not normal.
> 
> *sigh* I still love ya though!



I totally forgot to put jk at the end, I was just kidding.


----------



## Firstborn2

ohhh I'll have to pass on that I can't stand the smell of incense.


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey said:


> Thanks! And you think so??? I feel like it's moving slow.


 
Girl have you even compared your siggy pic to the new one? Um yeah, it's growing in nicey...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> I totally forgot to put jk at the end, I was just kidding.



Girl I know you was just playing!!


----------



## SailorWifey

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl have you even compared your siggy pic to the new one? Um yeah, it's growing in nicey...


 
I have no patience and I hate waiting I want it to be long already


----------



## bryantgurls

Just mixed some S-curl with my homemade spritz and I think this is a keeper! My hair is lovin it!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> ohhh I'll have to pass on that I can't stand the smell of incense.



Have you smelled nag champa incense before? 
Not all incense smells tha same.... Try it! Buy it! Buy it! 


The chandrika doesnt smell like incense... Try it! Buy it! Buy it!!!!

Highlight the blank spaces...


----------



## Firstborn2

SailorWifey said:


> I have no patience and I hate waiting I want it to be long already


 
Girl you're not the only one, I wish I could have TBL and be done with it already, but hey what can you do but sit back, try not to stress to much and enjoy the ride. You really have made good progress, it look like you're  on target.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Girl I know you was just playing!!



 Then why you roll ya eyes? Mmmmhmmmmmm


----------



## Firstborn2

bryantgurls said:


> Just mixed some S-curl with my homemade spritz and I think this is a keeper! My hair is lovin it!


 
What is your spritz mixture? If you don't mind sharing...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl you're not the only one, I wish I could have TBL and be done with it already, but hey what can you do but sit back, try not to stress to much and enjoy the ride. You really have made good progress, it look like you're  on target.



Whoa Whoa Whoa! Tailbone Length? Come on son, I thought you were living at 2010 Midback Lane, now you moved to 2012 Tailbone Dr.


----------



## Firstborn2

I have enough soap, soon as the family pick which ones they like, then they will be sticking to that. I really hope they don't get to attached to the hawaiian soap, it's to expensive, besides I want to buy it strictly for me,lol...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa! Tailbone Length? Come on son, I thought you were living at 2010 Midback Lane, now you moved to 2012 Tailbone Dr.


 
We're talking about final goals not temp...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Then why you roll ya eyes? Mmmmhmmmmmm








 That's why!!!


----------



## bryantgurls

Firstborn2 said:


> What is your spritz mixture? If you don't mind sharing...



I mix aloe vera juice, glycerin, and purified water and that has worked very well for me and I have been retaining EVERYTHANG! But I like the added softness that S-curl gives so I thought I would put it together and it feels gooooood!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> That's why!!!



Lol where you find that smiley?? Its cute...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol where you find that smiley?? Its cute...



http://www.bigoo.ws/images/tongue-smile

I found it pretty much at random!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> We're talking about final goals not temp...



Ohhhh, I cant wait to see you meet/exceed that goal...maybe then DH will understand the necessity of the plastic bags, girll you are gonna have a Colossal poof! Maybe its Maybelline... If you swang your TBL hair it would hit somebody thats 3 feet away...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> I mix aloe vera juice, glycerin, and purified water and that has worked very well for me and I have been retaining EVERYTHANG! But I like the added softness that S-curl gives so I thought I would put it together and it feels gooooood!



Oh wow! How much do you think youve retained thus far?


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> Oh wow! How much do you think youve retained thus far?



about 4-5 inches in 10 months!

Here is my update

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=464774


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Ohhhh, I cant wait to see you meet/exceed that goal...maybe then DH will understand the necessity of the plastic bags, girll you are gonna have a Colossal poof! Maybe its Maybelline... If you swang your TBL hair it would hit somebody thats 3 feet away...


 
The goal is to have one long braid that touch the seat when I sit down, I don't know how long it's going to take, but sticking to my goal..


----------



## Firstborn2

BG, I remember that thread, congrats on your progress.


----------



## bryantgurls

Firstborn2 said:


> The goal is to have one long braid that touch the seat when I sit down, I don't know how long it's going to take, but sticking to my goal..



Same here, I wanna have to move my hair before I sit down!


----------



## bryantgurls

Firstborn2 said:


> BG, I remember that thread, congrats on your progress.



Thanks FB! My daughters (3 of them) heads are coming along also because of juicing. I think my 9 year old is MBL... I thank GOD for LHCF!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> The goal is to have one long braid that touch the seat when I sit down, I don't know how long it's going to take, but sticking to my goal..



Oh like a longggg thick shiny luscious indian braid.... I just wanna see how far my hair can grow, cause I think I was BSL/MBL when I was three....How long was your hair when you started your hair journey?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> http://www.bigoo.ws/images/tongue-smile
> 
> I found it pretty much at random!



Ok so I found this image in somebody siggy and ummmm OMG!! Hell nawwwwww!


----------



## Firstborn2

bryantgurls said:


> Thanks FB! My daughters (3 of them) heads are coming along also because of juicing. I think my 9 year old is MBL... I thank GOD for LHCF!


 
Wow you have 4 heads to care for? I don't know how you do it...It's all I can do to take care of my own. My stepdaughter stay in the shop...I don't know what she will do once she goes off to college...she know's about this board hopefully she will get it together.


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> Ok so I found this image in somebody siggy and ummmm OMG!! Hell nawwwwww!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Thanks FB! My daughters (3 of them) heads are coming along also because of juicing. I think my 9 year old is MBL... I thank GOD for LHCF!



You and the kids are gonna be rockin TBL braids too!


----------



## bryantgurls

Firstborn2 said:


> Wow you have 4 heads to care for? I don't know how you do it...It's all I can do to take care of my own. My stepdaughter stay in the shop...I don't know what she will do once she goes off to college...she know's about this board hopefully she will get it together.



Yeah so products go fast around here, that's why I am trying to rack up on some SKALA! Help me Lawd!


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Oh like a longggg thick shiny luscious indian braid.... I just wanna see how far my hair can grow, cause I think I was BSL/MBL when I was three....How long was your hair when you started your hair journey?


 
I was a lil past shoulder length. but I had a lot of heat damage from going to the salon, so instead of doing a BC I spent the first 15mon. cutting away the damage.


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> You and the kids are gonna be rockin TBL braids too!




Yuuuuup! That's the goal...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Wow you have 4 heads to care for? I don't know how you do it...It's all I can do to take care of my own. My stepdaughter stay in the shop...I don't know what she will do once she goes off to college...she know's about this board hopefully she will get it together.



She could just smack it in a ponytail and go, get her those goody spin pins! Is she relaxed?


----------



## Firstborn2

bryantgurls said:


> Yeah so products go fast around here, that's why I am trying to rack up on some SKALA! Help me Lawd!


 
Girl, I'm hoarding mine, I love that product! I should be good for the next year or so...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Yeah so products go fast around here, that's why I am trying to rack up on some SKALA! Help me Lawd!



Skalaaaaaaaa!!!! Juice and Skala, Skala and Juice. Hair down to yo kaboose!


Sippin on some juicyyyy...sip, sip, sip sippin on some skalaaaaa


----------



## bryantgurls

Firstborn2 said:


> Girl, I'm hoarding mine, I love that product! I should be good for the next year or so...



 I want a years supply of SKALA too! 

I am having trouble finding the masques...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> She could just smack it in a ponytail and go, get her those goody spin pins! Is she relaxed?


 
Yeah she is relaxed. Her stylist takes really good care of her hair, but my daughter is to dependant upon her. I think I will get her some pins, I know I want some


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> Skalaaaaaaaa!!!! Juice and Skala, Skala and Juice. Hair down to yo kaboose!
> 
> 
> Sippin on some juicyyyy...sip, sip, sip sippin on some skalaaaaa



Girl you have me rolling every time I get on the boards


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I was a lil past shoulder length. but I had a lot of heat damage from going to the salon, so instead of doing a BC I spent the first 15mon. cutting away the damage.



Oh mannnnn, I know tha feeling...takes forever...eons and eons...


----------



## Firstborn2

bryantgurls said:


> I want a years supply of SKALA too!
> 
> I am having trouble finding the masques...


 
How much do you have? I'm lacking the masque myself... My husband was only able to find the condish...But I am scared they may not stock back up, so I told him whatever he find, clean off the shelf


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz said:


> Oh mannnnn, I know tha feeling...takes forever...eons and eons...


 
Did you do the same?


----------



## bryantgurls

Firstborn2 said:


> How much do you have? I'm lacking the masque myself... My husband was only able to find the condish...But I am scared they may not stock back up, so I told him whatever he find, clean off the shelf



So far I have....

2 Shea butter Shampoos
2 Ceramides G3 Conditioner
1 Aloe Vera Conditioner
1 Fruit Cocktail Masque


----------



## Firstborn2

Have you checked out the exchange board?


----------



## bryantgurls

^^ FB, I haven't but I am headed there now thanks!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Yeah she is relaxed. Her stylist takes really good care of her hair, but my daughter is to dependant upon her. I think I will get her some pins, I know I want some



Yeah I still havent found any, I cant ever find anything!!!!* I FAIL!!!!!*














How long is her hair?:scratchch


----------



## Firstborn2

I'm not sure I think it's MBL, my baby is a shorty 5'0


ETA::: I believe  she is 4' 11" but she claims 5'0 so I'll give her that


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Did you do the same?



No I have just been hanging on to my relaxed ends...in alot of areas it makes up like half of my hair so I guess it will be around for awhile...erplexed,I am a long term transitioner and it has almost been a year(check out my siggy). And I think my growth rate has been pretty average, My natural hair grew from the scalp to my shoulders in a year...whoop dee effin doo...


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> No I have just been hanging on to my relaxed ends...in alot of areas it makes up like half of my hair so I guess it will be around for awhile...erplexed,I am a long term transitioner and it has almost been a year(check out my siggy). And I think my growth rate has been pretty average, My natural hair grew from the scalp to my shoulders in a year...whoop dee effin doo...



WOW that is great growth Chelz!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> I'm not sure I think it's MBL, my baby is a shorty 5'0
> 
> 
> ETA::: I believe  she is 4' 11" but she claims 5'0 so I'll give her that



 Lol your baby is a munchkin...po' shang (poor thing)...


----------



## Firstborn2

Chelz well that's me as well, some parts I get 3/4 and some 1/2, I'm an average grower, plus..plus...plus...I'm finally retaining thanks to the juice...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> WOW that is great growth Chelz!



Thanks but thats only at the back...which is the lowest part...I wish it would grow faster!! Geez it feels like by tha time I reach TBL the end of the world will be upon us!

:endworld:


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> Thanks but thats only at the back...which is the lowest part...I wish it would grow faster!! Geez it feels like by tha time I reach TBL the end of the world will be upon us!
> 
> :endworld:




 I feel ya!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> http://www.bigoo.ws/images/tongue-smile
> 
> I found it pretty much at random!



Oh wow Sianna I  these smileys!!! I'm gonna have to bookmark this page!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Firstborn2 said:


> Chelz well that's me as well, some parts I get 3/4 and some 1/2, I'm an average grower, plus..plus...plus...I'm finally retaining thanks to the juice...



Have you ever measured your hair growth with a ruler? :eyebrows2 

I'd try it but I dont have a ruler...once again, FAIL.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OMG FirstBizzle! Stop with the siggy,I am over here DYING!!! 


*Gasps For Breath* 


What you keep taking his head and putting it on other folks body!


----------



## Firstborn2

Yeah for length checks


----------



## Firstborn2

My husband sent me these pix,lol


----------



## bryantgurls

Firstborn2 said:


> My husband sent me these pix,lol



Lol! I am a hard core Lakers fan, so u know I am lovin em'


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ya know, we created like 5 new pages in one night, thats how we roll. Mannnn Afrikurl is never gonna catch up!


----------



## MOTHEROF3NATURALLY

I think I will try this!! Sign Me Up!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

*Welcome to tha JUICE Motherof3Naturally!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

@ FB, I'm glad you found it cause I didnt feel like lookin for it again! 





 Mother of 3 Naturally!!!!!!!!


----------



## Firstborn2

deleted...........


----------



## Jewell

Hey Chelz and all the other ladies!  I'm still juicing using HS 14 N 1 and S-Curl Texturizer Spray.  Had to give the LFs a break due to the southern heat and humidity, so I'm wearing my nearly 10 mos post transitioning hair pulled back in a bun or twist.  Those waves be poppin', courtesy of a great gel, moisturizer and mango butter, and my juices, of course!   My hair has been so much more moisturized and much softer since I've made juicing a regular part of my regimen.  I still do the low manipulation, and only comb about once per week, only if absolutely needed.  I CW or use diluted shampoo to cleanse my hair about every 2 weeks (I don't juice daily, as it causes a lot of buildup and I'd have to wash more frequently, so if I need to re-wet my hair to style it, I just use a watery leave-in mix).

I've had retention on point for years, so juicing has helped me to combat dryness and allows me other styling options (wash n go) without the frizziness and dryness that can happen using certain products.  I've found that moisturizing gel, a moisturizer cream (like shea butter cream), conditioner (cheapie), diluted shampoo, serum, coconut or amla oil, and juice are the main products I find myself using week after week.  I could literally do without anything else, but then that would take the fun out of alternating products when the hair "gets used to" ones used repeatedly for a while.  I'm really loving my hair, no problems here!


----------



## ms.blue

Just checking in, I juiced last night and this morning.  My friend saw my puff on FB on tuesday and called me yesterday morning telling me I need to take my pic down cuz nobody needs to see my nappy hair.  Mind you, she is natural herself who recently did her second BC.  I said I'm keeping it real.  She said it was long and thick looking but looked dirty (my hair was not dirty) b/c it was too shiney(sp?).  I told her that I was using wave nouveau lotion & spray and she proceeded to tell me I can't use jheri curl juice on natural hair! I told her yes you can cuz it say it on the bottle.  Then she told me that it was for people w/ "spanish curly hair" not "nappy african hair".  I said that my hair has curls and waves in it when wait and dries.  She said "yeah, right", I'm like my brother has curly hair.  She said that's b/c he don't wash it and I said "WHAT!" he rinses/washes his hair every day and don't put anything on his hair(my brother hair looks like silky 4a/3c hair).  She said my hair puff looks like a brillo pad and I said it was picked out and it is soft b/c I'm been using "da juice".  Long story short she is just a "hater!!!"


----------



## so1913

Wow ya'll ladies don't play!!!  I received a few profile comments saying I was on the M.I.A. list lol.  

Well, update...I've totally the juice (somewhat)   It's getting warm, I've been out and about and it just doesn't agree with my wash n' go styling.  Will definitely hold on to it for the days I don't wear my hair loose, but that won't be daily...especially with the warmer weather arriving.

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## LaToya28

Ok I've received two messages already, so I'm here to report that I am no longer juicing.  Actually I've been off the juice for a while. It made my hair feel weird sometimes, kinda sticky but dry...so I moved on to other things. Sorry for not updating sooner. I wish the rest of you lots of retention!!


----------



## Miss AJ

About to steam my twists in the shower, juice, and take my vitamins.  Then im gonna enjoy this sunny weather by walking to the BSS and buying out their Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and flexi rods lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LaToya28 said:


> Ok I've received two messages already, so I'm here to report that I am no longer juicing.  Actually I've been off the juice for a while. It made my hair feel weird sometimes, kinda sticky but dry...so I moved on to other things. Sorry for not updating sooner. I wish the rest of you lots of retention!!



*Girl which juice were you using?:scratchch There are many forms of juice out there and you can even make your own juice...some braid sprays have glycerin so you can use that too, AND you can mix juices to your liking, sooooo hop back on tha wagon.... Be good to tha juice and it will be good to you...*


_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  *1-618-303-9084*, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
**08. Kimiche (Done fell off,but then hopped back on tha juice wagon)*
*09. LaToya28 (Done fell off tha juicewagon,But is found)*
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
14. SO1913
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> About to steam my twists in the shower, juice, and take my vitamins.  Then im gonna enjoy this sunny weather by walking to the BSS and buying out their Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1 and flexi rods lol.



Lol what vitamins you take? I havent tried the Hawaiian Silky...:scratchch


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Lol what vitamins you take? I havent tried the Hawaiian Silky...:scratchch


 

I take One A Day Women's Active Mind+Body, and GNC Hair, Skin, and Nails.  Giiiiiirl, Hawaiian Silky is the bee's knees.  It moisturizes well and smells delish!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I take One A Day Women's Active Mind+Body, and GNC Hair, Skin, and Nails.  Giiiiiirl, Hawaiian Silky is the bee's knees.  It moisturizes well and smells delish!



 Tha bee's knees...what size bottles you buy?

I have the GNC Hair Skin and Nails too, I like that the pills are smaller than the GNC Womens Ultra Mega pills cause those have that nasty sweet sickly vitamin taste


----------



## JuiceMobsta

so1913 said:


> Wow ya'll ladies don't play!!!  I received a few profile comments saying I was on the M.I.A. list lol.
> 
> Well, update...I've totally the juice (somewhat)   It's getting warm, I've been out and about and it just doesn't agree with my wash n' go styling.  Will definitely hold on to it for the days I don't wear my hair loose, but that won't be daily...especially with the warmer weather arriving.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you!




*Girl what are you talking about?? Warm weather is the PERFECT time to juice, there is no excuse but to juice!!! You must promise to use tha juice and nothing but tha juice...*

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  *1-618-303-9084*, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
**08. Kimiche (Done fell off,but then hopped back on tha juice wagon)*
*09. LaToya28 (Done fell off tha juicewagon,But is found)*
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
*14. SO1913 (Found, but barely juicy)*
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_21. Mariofmagdal

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Tha bee's knees...what size bottles you buy?
> 
> I have the GNC Hair Skin and Nails too, I like that the pills are smaller than the GNC Womens Ultra Mega pills cause those have that nasty sweet sickly vitamin taste


 

I bought a 16 oz bottle, it's lasted me forever because I'm constantly rotating products but I saw on their website that they sell a 32 oz. bottle so that's what I'll be on the look out for when I go to the BSS today.  I'll just buy 2 of those so I can have equal amounts of juice and my leave-in conditioner concoction to mix together....yes I have 64 ounces of liquid leave-in conditioner mixed up and in my possession, sad isn't it?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I bought a 16 oz bottle, it's lasted me forever because I'm constantly rotating products but I saw on their website that they sell a 32 oz. bottle so that's what I'll be on the look out for when I go to the BSS today.  I'll just buy 2 of those so I can have equal amounts of juice and my leave-in conditioner concoction to mix together....yes I have 64 ounces of liquid leave-in conditioner mixed up and in my possession, sad isn't it?



No its not sad, what leave-ins did you mix together? If I had a bunch of Skala conditioners or masques I would mix them up into one huge BARREL of Skala.

Sippin on some Skalaaaa. Sip, sip, sip, sippin on some Skalaaaaaaa.


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> No its not sad, what leave-ins did you mix together? If I had a bunch of Skala conditioners or masques I would mix them up into one huge BARREL of Skala.
> 
> *Sippin on some Skalaaaa. Sip, sip, sip, sippin on some Skalaaaaaaa.*


 

DEAD!! 


Let's see, I mixed up:
Aussie Hair Insurance
Nexxus Humectress Luxe
Infusium 23 moisturologie
jamaican black castor oil
coconut oil
and a tiny bit of sulfur powder


----------



## Firstborn2

Mariofmagdal has been found, You have been officially taken off the wanted list


_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  *1-618-303-9084*, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
04. Jewell
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
**08. Kimiche (Found)*_
_*9. LaToya28 (Found)
10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
*14. SO1913 (Found)
*15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_*21. Mariofmagdal(Found)
*
*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Jewell said:


> Hey Chelz and all the other ladies!  I'm still juicing using HS 14 N 1 and S-Curl Texturizer Spray.  Had to give the LFs a break due to the southern heat and humidity, so I'm wearing my nearly 10 mos post transitioning hair pulled back in a bun or twist.  Those waves be poppin', courtesy of a great gel, moisturizer and mango butter, and my juices, of course!   My hair has been so much more moisturized and much softer since I've made juicing a regular part of my regimen.  I still do the low manipulation, and only comb about once per week, only if absolutely needed.  I CW or use diluted shampoo to cleanse my hair about every 2 weeks (I don't juice daily, as it causes a lot of buildup and I'd have to wash more frequently, so if I need to re-wet my hair to style it, I just use a watery leave-in mix).
> 
> I've had retention on point for years, so juicing has helped me to combat dryness and allows me other styling options (wash n go) without the frizziness and dryness that can happen using certain products.  I've found that moisturizing gel, a moisturizer cream (like shea butter cream), conditioner (cheapie), diluted shampoo, serum, coconut or amla oil, and juice are the main products I find myself using week after week.  I could literally do without anything else, but then that would take the fun out of alternating products when the hair "gets used to" ones used repeatedly for a while.  I'm really loving my hair, no problems here!



*Yayyy!!  Thanks for checkin in and tellin us whats Juicayyyyyy witcha!!  We are elated to know that you have not fallen off tha juicewagon. Just keeppppppp Juicin onnnnnnnnn*

_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  *1-618-303-9084*, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
*04. Jewell (Found and is still keepin it JUICAYYYYY)*
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
**08. Kimiche (Done fell off,but then hopped back on tha juice wagon)*
*09. LaToya28 (Done fell off tha juicewagon,But is found)*
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
*14. SO1913 (Found, but barely juicy)*
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_*21. Mariofmagdal (Found)*

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> DEAD!!
> 
> 
> Let's see, I mixed up:
> Aussie Hair Insurance
> Nexxus Humectress Luxe
> Infusium 23 moisturologie
> jamaican black castor oil
> coconut oil
> and a tiny bit of sulfur powder



Oh see thats not that bad, I thought you were gonna say you mixed up like 20 different leftover conditioners... but I see you made you a growth/retention mix,


----------



## Miss AJ

Yea but I had like 2 bottles of the old Aussie formula, 3 of the new one, 4 of the Infusium, and 1 of the Nexxus and that's only cuz I bought it just to try lol.  And I bs you NOT, i busted up laughin at that smiley cuz even though it says thumbs up when you mouse over it,  it looks like it's flippin the bird lmao!!


----------



## Janet'

Checking in...Juiced this morning, but I must admit that I get mixed results from CFCG...some days my hair loves it and other days, they don't play nice...I'm on the hunt for a different juice!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Miss AJ said:


> About to steam my twists in the shower, juice, and take my vitamins. Then im gonna enjoy this sunny weather by walking to the BSS and buying out their *Hawaiian Silky 14 in 1* and flexi rods lol.


 That's my favorite one toooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> No its not sad, what leave-ins did you mix together? If I had a bunch of Skala conditioners or masques I would mix them up into one huge BARREL of Skala.
> 
> Sippin on some Skalaaaa. Sip, sip, sip, sippin on some Skalaaaaaaa.


 errrmm take one of your empty SKALA condish bottles...then mix 2 of your favs together in that bottle...add your juice of choice and SHAKE SHAKE SHAKEEEEE....SHAKE your SKAAALLAAAA, SHAKE URRRR SKKKALLLLAAAAA...
THEN ~ seriously...it is bliss....
**deep sigh of SKALA/HS14 blissssssssssssss**


----------



## Firstborn2

ms.blue said:


> Just checking in, I juiced last night and this morning. My friend saw my puff on FB on tuesday and called me yesterday morning telling me I need to take my pic down cuz nobody needs to see my nappy hair. Mind you, she is natural herself who recently did her second BC. I said I'm keeping it real. She said it was long and thick looking but looked dirty (my hair was not dirty) b/c it was too shiney(sp?). I told her that I was using wave nouveau lotion & spray and she proceeded to tell me I can't use jheri curl juice on natural hair! I told her yes you can cuz it say it on the bottle. Then she told me that it was for people w/ "spanish curly hair" not "nappy african hair". I said that my hair has curls and waves in it when wait and dries. She said "yeah, right", I'm like my brother has curly hair. She said that's b/c he don't wash it and I said "WHAT!" he rinses/washes his hair every day and don't put anything on his hair(my brother hair looks like silky 4a/3c hair). She said my hair puff looks like a brillo pad and I said it was picked out and it is soft b/c I'm been using "da juice". Long story short she is just a "hater!!!"


 

How rude!!! I hope you weren't discouraged and took it down . You have a beautiful puff, Rock-it...I've been natural basically all my life and I still hear comments like this   But ppl know, say what you want to say, I'm still doing me. Your friend sounds a lil jealous, I would think she would have complimented you instead of being nasty...


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Miss AJ said:


> DEAD!!
> 
> 
> Let's see, I mixed up:
> *Aussie Hair Insurance*
> Nexxus Humectress Luxe
> Infusium 23 moisturologie
> jamaican black castor oil
> coconut oil
> and a tiny bit of sulfur powder


 errrmm what is Aussie Hair Insurance..not seen that, what's it do!?!?!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Oh see thats not that bad, I thought you were gonna *say you mixed up like 20 different leftover conditioners*... but I see you made you a growth/retention mix,


 WHAT would be so wrong if someone DID do that!?!?!?!? Cuz they had bits and pieces left over from when they decided to stick to the SKALA!?!?!?


----------



## Firstborn2

Janet' said:


> Checking in...Juiced this morning, but I must admit that I get mixed results from CFCG...some days my hair loves it and other days, they don't play nice...I'm on the hunt for a different juice!!!


 
CFCG has that effect on a lot of ppl, I just switched...


----------



## Miss AJ

Love~Above~Color said:


> errrmm what is Aussie Hair Insurance..not seen that, what's it do!?!?!


 


Shut the door!!!  You've NEVER used Aussie Hair Insurance???  I loooove it.  It smells wonderful too and makes for a great detangler.  When I first started doing flat twist outs I used the Aussie Hair Insurance and BB Foam Wrap lotion and my hair came out so moisturized and defined.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Yea but I had like 2 bottles of the old Aussie formula, 3 of the new one, 4 of the Infusium, and 1 of the Nexxus and that's only cuz I bought it just to try lol.  And I bs you NOT, i busted up laughin at that smiley cuz even though it says thumbs up when you mouse over it,  it looks like it's flippin the bird lmao!!



I know! I originally thought it was flippin the bird when I first saw it, but it is thumbs up , hey it could be one of those double meaning smilies, where you want them to "think" you mean thumbs up when you really mean tha opposite...


Yeah I still dont think you have that much conditioner....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Shut the door!!!  You've NEVER used Aussie Hair Insurance???  I loooove it.  It smells wonderful too and makes for a great detangler.  When I first started doing flat twist outs I used the Aussie Hair Insurance and BB Foam Wrap lotion and my hair came out so moisturized and defined.





Ive never used it either....


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> I know! I originally thought it was flippin the bird when I first saw it, but it is thumbs up , hey it could be one of those double meaning smilies, where you want them to "think" you mean thumbs up when you really mean tha opposite...
> 
> 
> *Yeah I still dont think you have that much conditioner....*


 

That's only the liquid leave-ins I named, I haven't even BEGAN to go through and list all the cream leave-ins, rinse out, and deep conditioners lol.


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Miss AJ said:


> Shut the door!!! You've NEVER used Aussie Hair Insurance??? I loooove it. It smells wonderful too and makes for a great detangler. When I first started doing flat twist outs I used the Aussie Hair Insurance and BB Foam Wrap lotion and my hair came out so moisturized and defined.


 LMAO...
OPEN the door!!! nooope not ever...heard of the 3 min and moist and shampoo...but nothing about hair insurance....does it look like the other products?!?!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Miss AJ said:


> That's only the liquid leave-ins I named, I haven't even BEGAN to go through and list all the cream leave-ins, rinse out, and deep conditioners lol.


 we will NOT judge you...


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Ive never used it either....


 


Wow, well I was kinda forced to use it because I'm lazy and didn't feel like truckin to Wal-Mart, so I went to the BX and found it (which reminds me, they sell NTM leave-in and I've been meaning to try that forever) and have been in love ever since.  I'm about to put in a request for them to carry Hawaiian Silky, Cantu leave-in, Skala, and a whoooole boat load of Dominican products.  Idk who put it in but somebody got them to carry Carol's Daughter products so if she can into the Cannon AFB rinky dink BX, I KNOW my quality cheapo stuff can get in there!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> errrmm take one of your empty SKALA condish bottles...then mix 2 of your favs together in that bottle...add your juice of choice and SHAKE SHAKE SHAKEEEEE....SHAKE your SKAAALLAAAA, SHAKE URRRR SKKKALLLLAAAAA...
> THEN ~ seriously...it is bliss....
> **deep sigh of SKALA/HS14 blissssssssssssss**



I dont even have an empty Skala bottle...erplexed

*SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE....SHAKE SHAKE SHAKE...SHAKE YO SKALAAAA, Da Da DA DA....SHAKE YO SKALAAAAAAAA!! *  



Love~Above~Color said:


> WHAT would be so wrong if someone DID do that!?!?!?!? Cuz they had bits and pieces left over from when they decided to stick to the SKALA!?!?!?



 I was just kidding???? Nobody said it was wrong to do that...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> LMAO...
> OPEN the door!!! nooope not ever...heard of the 3 min and moist and shampoo...but nothing about hair insurance....does it look like the other products?!?!



 She said open tha door!


----------



## Miss AJ

Love~Above~Color said:


> LMAO...
> OPEN the door!!! nooope not ever...heard of the 3 min and moist and shampoo...but nothing about hair insurance....does it look like the other products?!?!


 

They just recently changed the formula (for the better actually, the good stuff used to be listed at the bottom and now they are the first 5 or so ingredients) and the label.  The bottle is still purple but instead of orange/white writing it now has green/white writing:

New bottle:


----------



## Miss AJ

Wait, I have to go to Walgreens first because they have Motions products on sale 3 for $10 and my punk BX sells the midget bottles for more than the cost of the full sized bottles I can get elsewhere, so I'm stocking up on the lavish shampoo and moisture plus conditioner.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> That's only the liquid leave-ins I named, I haven't even BEGAN to go through and list all the cream leave-ins, rinse out, and deep conditioners lol.



Awwwwww LAWD!!!!!!!!  It's okay, ya gotta be prepared for any hairy situation...



Miss AJ said:


> Wow, well I was kinda forced to use it because I'm lazy and didn't feel like truckin to Wal-Mart, so I went to the BX and found it (which reminds me, they sell NTM leave-in and I've been meaning to try that forever) and have been in love ever since.  I'm about to put in a request for them to carry Hawaiian Silky, Cantu leave-in, Skala, and a whoooole boat load of Dominican products.  Idk who put it in but *somebody got them to carry Carol's Daughter products *so if she can into the Cannon AFB rinky dink BX, I KNOW my quality cheapo stuff can get in there!



Girlllll....honey chile... they sell Carol's daughter at Macy's...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> They just recently changed the formula (for the better actually, the good stuff used to be listed at the bottom and now they are the first 5 or so ingredients) and the label.  The bottle is still purple but instead of orange/white writing it now has green/white writing:
> 
> New bottle:



Oh yeahhhh I saw that in google images but didnt click on it


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Girlllll....honey chile... they sell Carol's daughter at Macy's...


 

If you don't mind, please let me know which products of hers you have used and liked cuz I pick them up and put them right back everytime I go in there.  I'm a cheapskate so if I pay all that money and my hair doesn't like them ima be madder than hell lol.


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> I dont even have an empty Skala bottle...erplexed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just kidding???? Nobody said it was wrong to do that...


 LMAO...I KNOW you were kiddin' silly goose...was teasing you back...hehehehehe......if you KNEW how many times, I've combo'd stuff..... jusssssssssss so I can get rid of some bottles....errmm and make room for more SKALA


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Wait, I have to go to Walgreens first because they have Motions products on sale 3 for $10 and my punk BX sells the midget bottles for more than the cost of the full sized bottles I can get elsewhere, so I'm stocking up on the lavish shampoo and moisture plus conditioner.



Hmmmm I have never tried Motions, I picked up a bottle of motions condish to read the ingredientsbookworm and it said there was *mineral oil* in that condish...same thing with tha Softsheen Carson Optimum Oil therapy condish, Come on Son, Where they do that at???:scratchch...more like Optimum Mineral Oil Therapy...






*They meant to say "Mineral Oil technology"...*


----------



## Miss AJ

I only have a newborn stash of Skala (2 bottles of leave-in: aloe vera and ceramides) and I heart them.  I've banned myself from going back to Big Lots cuz I know I'll buy every last bottle of leave-in they have left and I don't go to the site either cuz I'll be an ordering fool.  And I know this is selfish but now I'm having second thoughts about putting in a request for my BX to carry it cuz if that secret gets out I may not be the ONLY one trying to clean out the store lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> LMAO...I KNOW you were kiddin' silly goose...was teasing you back...hehehehehe......if you KNEW how many times, I've combo'd stuff..... jusssssssssss so I can get rid of some bottles....errmm and make room for more SKALA



YES! One time I combined several old cheapy conditioners into one mixture and used it as a deep conditioner...just so I could finish em off

*Oh and not to mention using Shampoo as bubble bath...*


----------



## winona

How does your hair feel immediately after applying ur juice?  Mine feels not hard but not soft humm I can't really describe it but when it dries it is buttah soft.


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm I have never tried Motions, I picked up a bottle of motions condish to read the ingredientsbookworm and it said there was *mineral oil* in that condish...same thing with tha Softsheen Carson Optimum Oil therapy condish, Come on Son, Where they do that at???:scratchch...more like Optimum Mineral Oil Therapy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *They meant to say "Mineral Oil technology"...*
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:GDu4qxOjyLt6iM:<a href=https://www.gigibeauty.com/images/OPTIMUM%2520OIL%2520THERAPY/OPT%2520OT%2520logo.jpg target=_blank>https://www.gigibeauty.com/images/OPTIMUM%2520OIL%2520THERAPY/OPT%2520OT%2520logo.jpg</a>


 


I DESPISE the optimum oil therapy line, that garbage just sits on my hair.  I love their Anti-Breakage line though. Ugh, when I first came home I went to the big BSS to try and buy the anti-breakage poo and conditioner and of course, they sold the conditioner and not the shampoo, and that chinese lady tried to sell me the poo/con from this god awful line instead talkin bout its the same thing...uhhh no he.ffa it is NOT the same thing!


I first used the Motions Lavish shampoo back in '07 and i was skeptical because a lot of their products are geared toward relaxed hair but i love it.  It cleans my hair and doesn't strip it and both the shampoo and the moisture plus conditioner have clean smelling scents that are not overbearing, and my hair is moisturized without feeling coated.  I used to make a big deal about mineral oil being in products but its in my beloved Hawaiian Silky and my hair loves it, and my mom don't know squat about ingredients and she used plenty of stuff on my hair back in the day that would be deemed a no-no but I still managed to have long, luscious hair til I screwed it up, but that's another post for another day lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> *I only have a newborn stash of Skala* (2 bottles of leave-in: aloe vera and ceramides) and I heart them.  I've banned myself from going back to Big Lots cuz I know I'll buy every last bottle of leave-in they have left and I don't go to the site either cuz I'll be an ordering fool.  And I know this is selfish but now I'm having second thoughts about putting in a request for my BX to carry it cuz if that secret gets out I may not be the ONLY one trying to clean out the store lol.



Awwww tha Ceramides is the girl babyg and the Aloe Vera is tha boybabyb....:blush3::blush3::blush3:

Do you have car seats and cribs for you newborn baby Skalas? You have to treat them with tenda luvin care...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

winona said:


> How does your hair feel immediately after applying ur juice?  Mine feels not hard but not soft humm I can't really describe it but when it dries it is buttah soft.



Do you apply it on wet or dry hair? Which juice you use...:eyebrows2


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Awwww tha Ceramides is the girl babyg and the Aloe Vera is tha boybabyb....:blush3::blush3::blush3:
> 
> Do you have car seats and cribs for you newborn baby Skalas? You have to treat them with tenda luvin care...


 

  I thought I had problems, lawd u is a mess!!  I'm seriously thinking about switching to a strictly Dominican/Brazilian and a splash of Black hair care regimen, cuz I aint givin up my BB products, Motions, Optimum Anti-Breakage OR my Profectiv MegaGrowth stuff


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> If you don't mind, please let me know which products of hers you have used and liked cuz I pick them up and put them right back everytime I go in there.  I'm a cheapskate so if I pay all that money and my hair doesn't like them ima be madder than hell lol.



I havent even used them, Ive just been eyeballin em:eye::eye:...I'm a cheapskate too and ermmmmm I dont like stuff that cost alot for one teeny weeny bottle...but I wouldnt mind giving Qhemet Biologics a try!!!!!


----------



## Miss AJ

I've been stalking the Qhemet site, as well as Afroveda and Hairveda but that darn cheapness takes over and I leave without adding anything to the cart lol. 


ETA:  That's what keeps me from switching to all natural stuff because I'm cheap, plus I have to use the life of my first unborn child as collateral for shipping+handling cuz they gotta ship it all the way to me No Man's Land, smh.


----------



## DivaD04

Hello juicerz! I hope everyone is juicay! I'm about to go juice up


----------



## testimony777

Just checking in; I have been taking a break from my hair obsession so that I can just enjoy my hair but I am still juicing.


----------



## ms.blue

Firstborn2 said:


> How rude!!! I hope you weren't discouraged and took it down . You have a beautiful puff, Rock-it...I've been natural basically all my life and I still hear comments like this   But ppl know, say what you want to say, I'm still doing me. Your friend sounds a lil jealous, I would think she would have complimented you instead of being nasty...



I had two pics up but I removed one b/c I thought the first one looked better.  I liked it so much that I used it as my avi pic here.  Ignored her b/c she is complaining that her daughter's hair is so dry but when I recommend things or products she refuses to use them.  So all well.


----------



## winona

Chelz said:


> Do you apply it on wet or dry hair? Which juice you use...:eyebrows2



I make my own mix 3oz glycerin, 3oz water, .5oz kokum butter,e wax, preservative

I apply it to dry hair at night when I wake up in the morning my fingers just glide through it BTW I am natural. 4b everywhere else/4a in back


----------



## SvelteVelvet

Hey juicers! I'm not in this challenge but I have a question that has been bugging me forever. I'm thisclose to attempting to get someone from Soft Sheen Carson on the phone to get the answer but before I resort to that I figured if someone might know it would be the juicers. SO..what is the cotton-pickin difference between Care Free Curl (yellow) and Care Free Curl _Gold_?

A few years ago I had human hair braids and made my own braid/scalp spray with S-Curl, a bit of Tressemme Remoisturize condish, water, and a few drops of Lavendar EO. I sprayed my hair and scalp with this mixture daily after letting my shower run through my scalp. I had some good growth when those braids were taken out. (I was also on vits and applying BT every other day)

Well..I have some CFC Instant Moisturizer because I'm considering making another glycerine mixture to spray on my cornrows throughout the summer but it doesn't say _Gold_. Glycerine is the third ingredient, and although it's in a spray bottle the consistency is gelly. I'll probably use it for my mixture regardless, but still I'd really like to know the difference as I notice Adora mentioned a few times in this thread that the yellow is the 'wrong one?'  When I run out of this I'd like to know if it's imperative for me to be searching out the Gold over the yellow or if what I have is good enough.

SLS and TIA!


----------



## DivaD04

SvelteVelvet said:


> Hey juicers! I'm not in this challenge but I have a question that has been bugging me forever. I'm thisclose to attempting to get someone from Soft Sheen Carson on the phone to get the answer but before I resort to that I figured if someone might know it would be the juicers. SO..what is the cotton-pickin difference between Care Free Curl (yellow) and Care Free Curl _Gold_?
> 
> A few years ago I had human hair braids and made my own braid/scalp spray with S-Curl, a bit of Tressemme Remoisturize condish, water, and a few drops of Lavendar EO. I sprayed my hair and scalp with this mixture daily after letting my shower run through my scalp. I had some good growth when those braids were taken out. (I was also on vits and applying BT every other day)
> 
> Well..I have some CFC Instant Moisturizer because I'm considering making another glycerine mixture to spray on my cornrows throughout the summer but it doesn't say _Gold_. Glycerine is the third ingredient, and although it's in a spray bottle the consistency is gelly. I'll probably use it for my mixture regardless, but still I'd really like to know the difference as I notice Adora mentioned a few times in this thread that the yellow is the 'wrong one?'  When I run out of this I'd like to know if it's imperative for me to be searching out the Gold over the yellow or if what I have is good enough.
> 
> SLS and TIA!



I like the Gold. 
CFCG:
Aqua/Water, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Polyquaternium-11, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cyclopentasiloxane, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Propylparaben, Parfum/Fragrance, Dimethiconol, Wheat Amino Acids, CI 19140/Yellow 5, CI 15510/Orange 4, Silica.

CFC Activator:
Aqua/Water, Propylene Glycol, Paraffinum Liquidum/Mineral Oil Petrolatum, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-75 Lanolin, Polysorbate 60, PEG-100 Stearate, Glyceryl Stearate, Stearic Acid, Parfum/Fragrance, Methylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin, Carbomer, Triethanolamine, Propylparaben, Linalool, Hexyl Cinnamal, Benzyl Salicylate, Benzyl Benzoate, Limonene, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Wheat Amino Acids, Hydroxyisohexyl 3-Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde, Citronellol, Eugenol, Hydroxycitronellal, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone.

CFC Moisterizer:
Water/Aqua, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance/Parfum, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Dimethicone, Silica.


----------



## SvelteVelvet

DivaD04 said:


> I believe one has protein...the gold


 
The Instant Moisturizer I have (yellow) has wheat protein in the ingredients also.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I thought I had problems, lawd u is a mess!!  I'm seriously thinking about switching to a strictly Dominican/Brazilian and a splash of Black hair care regimen, cuz I aint givin up my BB products, Motions, Optimum Anti-Breakage OR my Profectiv MegaGrowth stuff



*I gets crazy, I- I gets crazy  Nicki minaj "I Get Crazy" ft. Lil Wayne

We wear straight jackets, and we stay in ya know padded rooms, and we ya know...fly away.:hero:
....I just came out of tha jheri juice old school,
Got tha afro pik with tha pro tools, 
Yall juicers aint ready for JuiceMobsta Lewinsky,
 Bad "Juice Juice" flyer than a frisbee,
So I'm up in Mid-L.A. sippin juicyyy,
 Keep a couple Skala jars cause its groovy, 
 Got some Scurl all over my ankles,
 Such a juice they call it a juice spangle
....But for Ju Ju Ju Ju-Juicy,I am tha Juice Henna,Ja Ju-Juicetana so fix your juicetenna,
 I keep three juices but dont call me Santa,
Tha Juice is flyer than reindeers in tha winter...

I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy.....

So I got a Juicy Bit mentalityyy,
 Cause I just stepped out tha Juice Galaxyyyy...
Tha juice be with the President up in tha white house,
 If we in tha Oval office get ya juice out...ver18:

Cause I am tha wicked witch I'm tha Juicester, :flyingwit
 And I keep a bad juice in my juicer,
But i'll leave it in a second for some Skala,
 Rockstar little Skala with a guitarrocker,

 It is Juicyyy, L-M-N-O Winsky, I mean tha juice ring bells like Tinky
I mean Tinker, tell that juice to link her 
Cause i'm looking for some good juice, not a stinker:fart:

I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy 

Juicy F. Baby, No Juicy F. Crazy   




*


----------



## DivaD04

SvelteVelvet said:


> The Instant Moisturizer I have (yellow) has wheat protein in the ingredients also.



yeah...i see. 
mineral oil and petrolatum

oh i forgot to mention the gold uses wheat amino acid and the yellow uses hydrolyzed wheat protein


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I had two pics up but I removed one b/c I thought the first one looked better.  I liked it so much that I used it as my avi pic here.  Ignored her b/c she is complaining that her daughter's hair is so dry but when I recommend things or products she refuses to use them.  So all well.



OMG girl I  your new siggy!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SvelteVelvet said:


> Hey juicers! *I'm not in this challenge but I have a question that has been bugging me forever.* I'm thisclose to attempting to get someone from Soft Sheen Carson on the phone to get the answer but before I resort to that I figured if someone might know it would be the juicers. SO..what is the cotton-pickin difference between Care Free Curl (yellow) and Care Free Curl _Gold_?
> 
> A few years ago I had human hair braids and made my own braid/scalp spray with S-Curl, a bit of Tressemme Remoisturize condish, water, and a few drops of Lavendar EO. I sprayed my hair and scalp with this mixture daily after letting my shower run through my scalp. I had some good growth when those braids were taken out. (I was also on vits and applying BT every other day)
> 
> Well..I have some CFC Instant Moisturizer because I'm considering making another glycerine mixture to spray on my cornrows throughout the summer but it doesn't say _Gold_. Glycerine is the third ingredient, and although it's in a spray bottle the consistency is gelly. I'll probably use it for my mixture regardless, but still I'd really like to know the difference as I notice Adora mentioned a few times in this thread that the yellow is the 'wrong one?'  When I run out of this I'd like to know if it's imperative for me to be searching out the Gold over the yellow or if what I have is good enough.
> 
> SLS and TIA!


*The one you have is fine! I think Adora just prefers the Gold over the others!!!*

*Ohhhhhh no ya dont!!! Get back in here, if you even "BREATHE" anywhere near this thread you are automatically inducted into tha "Juicehood", so, without further ado,*

 *Welcome to tha JUICE SVELTEVELVET!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> *I gets crazy, I- I gets crazy  Nicki minaj "I Get Crazy" ft. Lil Wayne*
> 
> *We wear straight jackets, and we stay in ya know padded rooms, and we ya know...fly away.:hero:*
> *....I just came out of tha jheri juice old school,*
> *Got tha afro pik with tha pro tools, *
> *Yall juicers aint ready for JuiceMobsta Lewinsky,*
> *Bad "Juice Juice" flyer than a frisbee,*
> *So I'm up in Mid-L.A. sippin juicyyy,*
> *Keep a couple Skala jars cause its groovy, *
> *Got some Scurl all over my ankles,*
> *Such a juice they call it a juice spangle*
> *....But for Ju Ju Ju Ju-Juicy,I am tha Juice Henna,Ja Ju-Juicetana so fix your juicetenna,*
> *I keep three juices but dont call me Santa,*
> *Tha Juice is flyer than reindeers in tha winter...*
> 
> *I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy.....*
> 
> *So I got a Juicy Bit mentalityyy,*
> *Cause I just stepped out tha Juice Galaxyyyy...*
> *Tha juice be with the President up in tha white house,*
> *If we in tha Oval office get ya juice out...ver18:*
> 
> *Cause I am tha wicked witch I'm tha Juicester, :flyingwit*
> *And I keep a bad juice in my juicer,*
> *But i'll leave it in a second for some Skala,*
> *Rockstar little Skala with a guitarrocker,*
> 
> *It is Juicyyy, L-M-N-O Winsky, I mean tha juice ring bells like Tinky*
> *I mean Tinker, tell that juice to link her *
> *Cause i'm looking for some good juice, not a stinker:fart:*
> 
> *I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy *
> 
> *Juicy F. Baby, No Juicy F. Crazy   *
> 
> 
> 
> **


 L M F A O S D H!!!!
YOU a FOOOOH you hear me...lol..dontcha change a bit gurlie...DAYUM that was funny!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> L M F A O S D H!!!!
> YOU a FOOOOH you hear me...lol..dontcha change a bit gurlie...DAYUM that was funny!!!



Lol! Have you heard that song? I think most people on here haven't heard it!


----------



## danigurl18

all juiced for the evening!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Awwww tha Ceramides is the girl babyg and the Aloe Vera is tha boybabyb....:blush3::blush3::blush3:
> 
> *Do you have car seats and cribs for you newborn baby Skalas? You have to treat them with tenda luvin care*...


 
Chelz u is a FOOL u hear me!!!?....shoooot....a girl can't even lurk in the dang on thread cause she gotta comment on how crazy u is!!!....too funny!!!


----------



## iaec06

shampood and DC today then juiced it up.. hair is soft and moist


----------



## Miss AJ

About to juice and seal for the night.


----------



## DarkChyld

I mixed CFCG and my homemade juice then today, I added a few drops of tea tree oil. I'm all tingly now.


----------



## Miss AJ

Just juiced and then sealed with Profectiv MegaGrowth lotion and threw my satin bonnet on.  Oh and i bought a big bottle of African Pride braid spray as my new juice to test out,  cleaned out Walgreens of their motions poo and condish, and bought flexi rods; 2 packs of red and 2 packs of orange


----------



## supermodelsonya

juicin' juicin....juuuciiinnn''!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Checking in, still juicin' nightly


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Chelz u is a FOOL u hear me!!!?....shoooot....a girl can't even lurk in the dang on thread cause she gotta comment on how crazy u is!!!....too funny!!!



 Smiling E!!! What up girl? Whats juicayyy witcha!!:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2

And you aint supposed to be lurking in the threadlurking, 


What I tell yall bout that nonsense???


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Checking in, still juicin' nightly



Hey *My Angel:eye::eye:s*!! I'm gonna need to *C~U* around here more often, where you been hiding??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> juicin' juicin....juuuciiinnn''!



SupaModelSonya...Sup Sup Sup SupaModelSonya...whats up girl!


----------



## SvelteVelvet

*Chelz*..you are OFF the chain!! I should have known I was risking the pull by breathing next to this thread but I really wanted to avoid trying to call Soft Sheen Carson  I just don't think it's fair that I join and not share pics (I'm soooo bad at taking progress shots, I do like one every year..I know I know, I'll go to the bushes a grab a switch ) But if you'll have me, I'm here, and thanks for the welcome.

So I'll be braided up in cornrows all summer, long-term stretching and juicing. My juice concoction is 1/2 CFC Instant Moisturizer (yellow) 1/2 Aphogee Leave-In (also has glycerine and proteins in the ingredients) and a few drops of Lavender EO. I'm all juiced for the night and letting my soul glow.


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> *I gets crazy, I- I gets crazy  Nicki minaj "I Get Crazy" ft. Lil Wayne
> 
> We wear straight jackets, and we stay in ya know padded rooms, and we ya know...fly away.:hero:
> ....I just came out of tha jheri juice old school,
> Got tha afro pik with tha pro tools,
> Yall juicers aint ready for JuiceMobsta Lewinsky,
> Bad "Juice Juice" flyer than a frisbee,
> So I'm up in Mid-L.A. sippin juicyyy,
> Keep a couple Skala jars cause its groovy,
> Got some Scurl all over my ankles,
> Such a juice they call it a juice spangle
> ....But for Ju Ju Ju Ju-Juicy,I am tha Juice Henna,Ja Ju-Juicetana so fix your juicetenna,
> I keep three juices but dont call me Santa,
> Tha Juice is flyer than reindeers in tha winter...
> 
> I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy.....
> 
> So I got a Juicy Bit mentalityyy,
> Cause I just stepped out tha Juice Galaxyyyy...
> Tha juice be with the President up in tha white house,
> If we in tha Oval office get ya juice out...ver18:
> 
> Cause I am tha wicked witch I'm tha Juicester, :flyingwit
> And I keep a bad juice in my juicer,
> But i'll leave it in a second for some Skala,
> Rockstar little Skala with a guitarrocker,
> 
> It is Juicyyy, L-M-N-O Winsky, I mean tha juice ring bells like Tinky
> I mean Tinker, tell that juice to link her
> Cause i'm looking for some good juice, not a stinker:fart:
> 
> I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy I-I gets crazy
> 
> Juicy F. Baby, No Juicy F. Crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LVLY210

Juiced up


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


>



Have you heard tha song??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LVLY210 said:


> Juiced up



Hay gurlllll Thanks for checkin in and tellin us whats juicayyy witcha!


----------



## afrikurl

work has been crazy and I haven't been able to get on LHCF.... what's that all about??? Any who the last page I read was like 287 and now there are like 327. By the time I read all that y"all gonna be talking about something new.

I had my hair in the same twists for like 11 days. Nothing special. I juiced them nightly  and applied castor oil to my ends. My hair is feeling fabulous. I took them out b/c I had to take my driver's license pic and I needed to rock my afro.

baby afrikurl is just as juicy as she can be. I juice her up at night, her ponies twists, then I put a bonnet on  and tuck the excess ponytail of the bonnet under. I never let her wear her hair out cause I gotta be at work early and we aint fot time to comb nothin at 6:30.

For her bday, I braided the front and let her rock the back in a twists out. she looked cute, but I think the juice didn't let it maintain the twist definition.


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> Have you heard tha song??



Naw, but it shoooowl was funny cuz I imagined how it went


----------



## afrikurl

oh I forgot to mention.... when did firstborn's afropuff get so big.. the juice gonna have your  puff to ur caboose


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SvelteVelvet said:


> *Chelz*..you are OFF the chain!! I should have known I was risking the pull by breathing next to this thread but I really wanted to avoid trying to call Soft Sheen Carson  I just don't think it's fair that I join and not share pics (I'm soooo bad at taking progress shots, I do like one every year..I know I know,* I'll go to the bushes a grab a switch *) But if you'll have me, I'm here, and thanks for the welcome.
> 
> So I'll be braided up in cornrows all summer, long-term stretching and juicing. My juice concoction is 1/2 CFC Instant Moisturizer (yellow) 1/2 Aphogee Leave-In (also has glycerine and proteins in the ingredients) and a few drops of Lavender EO. I'm all juiced for the night and letting my soul glow.



*No,you dont need to go to tha bushes and grab a switch, you need to go to tha tree and grab a BRANCH!!  

But forreal dont worry bout tha pics, we just want tha juice on ya headhair!! And it is MANDATORY for ALL juicers to check in each and every single time they log onuser, OR ELSE!!!
*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> work has been crazy and I haven't been able to get on LHCF.... what's that all about??? Any who the last page I read was like 287 and now there are like 327. By the time I read all that y"all gonna be talking about something new.
> 
> I had my hair in the same twists for like 11 days. Nothing special. I juiced them nightly  and applied castor oil to my ends. My hair is feeling fabulous. I took them out b/c I had to take my driver's license pic and I needed to rock my afro.
> 
> baby afrikurl is just as juicy as she can be. I juice her up at night, her ponies twists, then I put a bonnet on  and tuck the excess ponytail of the bonnet under. I never let her wear her hair out cause I gotta be at work early and we aint fot time to comb nothin at 6:30.
> 
> For her bday, I braided the front and let her rock the back in a twists out. she looked cute, but I think the juice didn't let it maintain the twist definition.



*AWWWWWWW LOOK ITS BABY AFRIKURLbabyg!!!!!!! I'm so happy you checked in girl!!!!  Missed you lots and lots and lots!  *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> oh I forgot to mention.... when did firstborn's afropuff get so big.. the juice gonna have your  puff to ur caboose



*Girl FirstBizzle said that other pic was her old puff from last year, thats why the new pic looks sooooooo much bigger and juicier!!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Naw, but it shoooowl was funny cuz I imagined how it went



Dont watch this if you dont like rap... cause the wording is rather offensive...my version is PG rated!! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWttHqaZfks


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> work has been crazy and I haven't been able to get on LHCF.... what's that all about??? Any who the last page I read was like 287 and now there are like 327. By the time I read all that y"all gonna be talking about something new.



Girl ima need you to catch up your readingbookworm



afrikurl said:


> For her bday, I braided the front and let her rock the back in a twists out. she looked cute, but I think the juice didn't let it maintain the twist definition.



Yeah sometimes the juice sucks up too much moisture from the air, but I lovelove her hair, it looks soft and fluffy like cotton candy!!!


----------



## afrikurl

yeah I'm reading now. I usually get my juicy laughs on at work but they been working me like a hebrew slave.erplexed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> yeah I'm reading now. I usually get my juicy laughs on at work but they been working me *like a hebrew slave*.erplexed



Or like Kunta Kinte...


----------



## afrikurl

off to juice and join dh. good night juicers. I think I made it to page 307. I should be caught up by tomorrow, juicer's honor


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> off to juice and join dh. good night juicers. I think I made it to page 307. I should be caught up by tomorrow, juicer's honor



Goodnight AfriKurl!! Sweet Dreamz!!!


----------



## Mahalialee4

Chelz said:


> Or like Kunta Kinte...



You know I didn't miss that.....you are so 'keen'....don't nothin' slide by you.....lololol


----------



## Mahalialee4

Quote:
Originally Posted by afrikurl  
yeah I'm reading now. I usually get my juicy laughs on at work but they been working me like a hebrew slave 




Chelz said:


> Or like Kunta Kinte...



You know I get that, right?....and don't nothin' slide by either of you ladies.....lololol


"Cause they been 'workin' us girls! but we be jes cheezin' and juicin'...don't let it break your stride!"


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mahalialee4 said:


> You know I didn't miss that.....you are so 'keen'....don't nothin' slide by you.....lololol



Lol nope! I catch everythang


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mahalialee4 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by afrikurl
> yeah I'm reading now. I usually get my juicy laughs on at work but they been working me like a hebrew slave
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I get that, right?....and don't nothin' slide by either of you ladies.....lololol
> 
> 
> *"Cause they been 'workin' us girls! but we be jes cheezin' and juicin'...don't let it break your stride!"*



Ummmmmm, something is wrong witcha!!!


----------



## mj11051

I respect the JUICE and my hair loves me for it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Bumping tha Most Wanted List, have ya seen em, we need to get the juice on top their heads!!! Call tha JUICE HotLine if ya spot a missin juicer!!! We are STILL missing 5 juicers, but have found 15! Way to gooooo Juice Squadmob!!!!:woohoo:*








_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  *1-618-303-9084*, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
*04. Jewell (Found and is still keepin it JUICAYYYYY)*
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
**08. Kimiche (Done fell off,but then hopped back on tha juice wagon)*
*09. LaToya28 (Done fell off tha juicewagon,But is found)*
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
*14. SO1913 (Found, but barely juicy)*
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_*21. Mariofmagdal (Found)*

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_[/QUOTE]


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mj11051 said:


> I respect the JUICE and my hair loves me for it.



Lol! Thanks for checkin in, are you in tha challenge *yet*? It is a non-negotiable.


----------



## natural_one

I am a closet juicer, but I have been outed by Chelz...Add me to the challenge..


----------



## Sharpened

I think I found my juice:


    1 part S-Curl Moisturizer Activator (the creamy one)
   1 part filtered water
   1 part raw aloe vera gel
       Shook together in a small spray bottle and spray on wet hair, sealed with hemp seed oil mixed with a touch of emu oil and EOs. The oil mix gets rid of that 1982 smell. On non-wash days, I mist on and lightly work it in.

Drip, drip!


----------



## PittiPat

I'm still juicy, and my mama's juicy, too!  This weekend, I'll do a henna/indigo treatment.


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

wave nouveau moisturizing lotion is my new baby daddy


----------



## supermodelsonya

Chelz said:


> SupaModelSonya...Sup Sup Sup SupaModelSonya...whats up girl!




LMAO!!!

Juicing up today... I almost got carried away....is there a such thing?


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Smiling E!!! What up girl? Whats juicayyy witcha!!:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2
> 
> And you aint supposed to be lurking in the threadlurking,
> 
> 
> What I tell yall bout that nonsense???


 

.....girl...i been lurkin bc i'm waitin til next week when my negrowth start kickin in and i can get back to juicin bc it don't work on my length very well....but i SHALL return!!!

Where is Adora-squared???! I thought she was back???!


----------



## mj11051

Add me to the challenge. I respect the juice


----------



## Firstborn2

*Welcome to tha JUICE MJ11051!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

natural_one said:


> I am a closet juicer, but I have been outed by Chelz...Add me to the challenge..



*Girl I know you didnt think you could comment on that other juicy thread and I wasnt gone notice, Come on son!*





 *Welcome to tha JUICE Natural_One!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

kinchen said:


> wave nouveau moisturizing lotion is *my new baby daddy*



Ooooo la la! Get cha freak onnnn, Get cha Freak onnnnn


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nymphe said:


> I think I found my juice:
> 
> 
> 1 part S-Curl Moisturizer Activator (the creamy one)
> 1 part filtered water
> 1 part raw aloe vera gel
> Shook together in a small spray bottle and spray on wet hair, sealed with hemp seed oil mixed with a touch of emu oil and EOs. The oil mix gets rid of that 1982 smell. On non-wash days, I mist on and lightly work it in.
> 
> Drip, drip!



:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:....drip drip


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PittiPat said:


> I'm still juicy, and my mama's juicy, too!  This weekend, I'll do a henna/indigo treatment.



Sing it with me now,
We are Juicyyyyyy,I got all my sistas with me, 
.......We are Juicyyyyyy, I got all my sistas with me!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> LMAO!!!
> 
> Juicing up today... I almost got carried away....is there a such thing?



Yes there is such a thing Tha juice will carry you away!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> .....girl...i been lurkin bc i'm waitin til next week when my negrowth start kickin in and i can get back to juicin bc it don't work on my length very well....but i SHALL return!!!
> 
> Where is Adora-squared???! I thought she was back???!


 
*You still using Organix?:eyebrows2, and you relaxed?  Girl be good to tha juice and it will be good to you, be bad to tha juice and ummmm, go outside and get a branch off the tree. 

Girl Adora logged in and left us hangin!*







Chelz said:


> *Listen up yall! There has been an important message left on tha Juice Hotline This is to ALL tha juicers, there has been a juicer spotted lurking on the forumlurking, and they didnt even stop by to say Hellerrrrrwave, We are appalled at this extremely naughty behaviornaughty, ALL and I repeat, ALL juicers, meaning every single one of yall gots to check in with us when ya log inuser, POINT BLANK. We dont give a flying fizzle who you are, No justice no juice, NO JUSTICE NO JUICE!!!!!! An anonymous and ever so faithful juicer has seen our leader(Yes,Adora!), Our leader logged on like two hours ago and then left us hangin...no update pics or nothingclick, zip, zero, nada...not a thing. If anyone is caught commiting such a disjuiceable unjuicely offense, we will give you a warning, and then if you do it again you are goin to Juice Jail.
> jail:),Bail is set to 500 bottles of juice poured on ya head and 2,000 legit and thorough juice updates. No one is exempt!  *


----------



## ms.blue

Still jucin' and lovin' it!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> *You still using Organix?:eyebrows2, and you relaxed?  Girl be good to tha juice and it will be good to you, be bad to tha juice and ummmm, go outside and get a branch off the tree. *
> 
> *Girl Adora logged in and left us hangin!*


 
Oh gawd!

Girl i finished my Vanilla Silk yesterday...still holdin on to the bottle like its gonna refill itself I'll be SO happy when i finally get a job so i can stock up on more conditioners and juice and stuff....lol...i've been looking and applying for MONTHS now...its a PAIN!!! Whoever hires me i REFUSE to quit or be fired!!! Lol!!!

*BUT YEAH ADORA...YOU AINT RIGHT FA DAT!!!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Oh gawd!
> 
> Girl i finished my Vanilla Silk yesterday...still holdin on to the bottle like its gonna refill itself I'll be SO happy when i finally get a job so i can stock up on more conditioners and juice and stuff....lol...i've been looking and applying for MONTHS now...its a PAIN!!! Whoever hires me i REFUSE to quit or be fired!!! Lol!!!
> 
> *BUT YEAH ADORA...YOU AINT RIGHT FA DAT!!!*



Aww man girl I hope things work out for you!!  Your "Juicers Pass" has not expired yet so you are good, dont worry! Yeah you apply for the job and then you are like, who am I kidding, they probably arent even hiring that many people and it would be an extreme case of luck if I even got a call...lol or even worse if you call to ask if they are hiring and they either dont give you a straight answer and just say they are always accepting applications, or they say they arent hiring but you can fill out an application. Like...*WHY BOTHER??!!!! *


Yes girl, Adora has been acting disjuicably unjuicely.


----------



## afrikurl

DivaD04 said:


> I like the Gold.
> CFCG:
> Aqua/Water, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Dimethicone, Polyquaternium-11, Stearalkonium Chloride, Cyclopentasiloxane, Imidazolidinyl Urea, Propylparaben, Parfum/Fragrance, Dimethiconol, Wheat Amino Acids, CI 19140/Yellow 5, CI 15510/Orange 4, Silica.
> 
> CFC Activator:
> Aqua/Water, Propylene Glycol, *Paraffinum Liquidum/Mineral Oil Petrolatum*, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, PEG-75 Lanolin, Polysorbate 60, PEG-100 Stearate, Glyceryl Stearate, Stearic Acid, Parfum/Fragrance, Methylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin, Carbomer, Triethanolamine, Propylparaben, Linalool, Hexyl Cinnamal, Benzyl Salicylate, Benzyl Benzoate, Limonene, Butylphenyl Methylpropional, Wheat Amino Acids, Hydroxyisohexyl 3-Cyclohexene Carboxaldehyde, Citronellol, Eugenol, Hydroxycitronellal, Alpha-Isomethyl Ionone.
> 
> CFC Moisterizer:
> Water/Aqua, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance/Parfum, Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Dimethicone, Silica.


 
I think the mineral oil is why most folks prefer the gold. it looks like hte other one has less juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> Still jucin' and lovin' it!



*Hey Ms. Blue!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc

*Yo listen up, Here's tha story
About Ms.Blue that lives in tha Juice world 
And all day and all night and everything she sees is just Juicyy
Like her hair, inside and outside, Juicy house
With a Juicy lil window and a Juicy corvette
And everything is Juicy to her, and herself, and everybody around
Cause all she has, is tha Juice Squad, to listen to :mob:

She's Blue, daba dee daba dah, dabba dee daba dah, dabba dee daba dah, dabba dee dabba dah, dabba dee dabba dah,dabba dee dabbah dah,dabba dee dabba dahhhhhhhh...:2cool:

She's Blue, daba dee daba dah, dabba dee daba dah, dabba dee daba dah, dabba dee dabba dah, dabba dee dabba dah,dabba dee dabbah dah,dabba dee dabba dahhhhhhhh...:2cool:





*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I think the mineral oil is why most folks prefer the gold. it looks like hte other one has less juice



Sometimes Less is more!


----------



## LadyPBC

Chelz said:


> *No,you dont need to go to tha bushes and grab a switch, you need to go to tha tree and grab a BRANCH!!   **But forreal dont worry bout tha pics, we just want tha juice on ya headhair!! And it is MANDATORY for ALL juicers to check in each and every single time they log onuser, OR ELSE!!!*


OH  didn't realize that.  I'll do better!



kinchen said:


> wave nouveau moisturizing lotion is my new baby daddy


Reeeeeeeeally - tell us what you love about your new baby daddy. I'm lookin for a new love - maybe we can share !



Chelz said:


> Sing it with me now,
> We are Juicyyyyyy,I got all my sistas with me,
> .......We are Juicyyyyyy, I got all my sistas with me!


Moisturizing's fun and we've just begun
to get our share-are-are of the juicy delight
(High) high hopes we have for WL, and our goals in sight
We - naw we don't get depressed
here's what we got, our golden rule
Have faith in you and the Juice you use
you won't go wrong - oh no
this is our tresses jewel. 
We are juicy  -  ok sorry couldn't help myself!


----------



## afrikurl

I read everythang. I won't go a week with out reading agin!  I love the skala and juice combo, I haven't even tried the jabba or the fruit cocktail cause ceremides has my heart. I even used it on baby afrikurl  and normally I only use natural stuff on her head but I couldn't resist


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Aww man girl I hope things work out for you!!  Your "Juicers Pass" has not expired yet so you are good, dont worry! Yeah you apply for the job and then you are like, who am I kidding, they probably arent even hiring that many people and it would be an extreme case of luck if I even got a call...*lol or even worse if you call to ask if they are hiring and they either dont give you a straight answer and just say they are always accepting applications, or they say they arent hiring but you can fill out an application. Like...WHY BOTHER??!!!! *
> 
> 
> Yes girl, Adora has been acting disjuicably unjuicely.


 

EXACTLY MY PROBLEM!!!! Oh wait...and then u do the interview and then they tell u they'll call u but you wanna show how bad you need a job so you keep callin them and they tell you they are still going through applications and refferences and give them a week or so......and i'm like...i'm not filling out an app for fun...i really NEED this job!!!....I gotta do important stuff like save up for my own place and get car insurance and by S-curl and stuff!!! Plus i need the job to pay for school!!!

I'm actually becoming depressed about this.


----------



## lil_xelle

I don't want to get in trouble so im checking in to say. The juice has been good to me  
* exits to juice that juicy*


----------



## MAMATO

Still juicing and still loving it... definitely a juicer forever


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I read everythang. I won't go a week with out reading agin!  I love the skala and juice combo, I haven't even tried the jabba or the fruit cocktail cause ceremides has my heart. I even used it on baby afrikurl  and normally I only use natural stuff on her head but I couldn't resist



How did Skala turn out on Baby AfriKurl??


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> *Hey Ms. Blue!!*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc
> 
> *Yo listen up, Here's tha story*
> *About Ms.Blue that lives in tha Juice world *
> *And all day and all night and everything she sees is just Juicyy*
> *Like her hair, inside and outside, Juicy house*
> *With a Juicy lil window and a Juicy corvette*
> *And everything is Juicy to her, and herself, and everybody around*
> *Cause all she has, is tha Juice Squad, to listen to :mob:*
> 
> *She's Blue, daba dee daba dah, dabba dee daba dah, dabba dee daba dah, dabba dee dabba dah, dabba dee dabba dah,dabba dee dabbah dah,dabba dee dabba dahhhhhhhh...:2cool:*
> 
> *She's Blue, daba dee daba dah, dabba dee daba dah, dabba dee daba dah, dabba dee dabba dah, dabba dee dabba dah,dabba dee dabbah dah,dabba dee dabba dahhhhhhhh...:2cool:*
> 
> 
> **


 You are so crazy!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MAMATO said:


> Still juicing and still loving it... definitely a juicer forever



Hey Mamato, Mato Italiano...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyjkhTAsmc8


----------



## JuiceMobsta

lil_xelle said:


> I don't want to get in trouble so im checking in to say. The juice has been good to me
> ** exits to juice that juicy**



Sing along with meh now...
*Just Juice it baby, just Juice it right, just Juice it baby, Juice it alllll night!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> EXACTLY MY PROBLEM!!!! Oh wait...and then u do the interview and then they tell u they'll call u but you wanna show how bad you need a job so you keep callin them and they tell you they are still going through applications and refferences and give them a week or so......and i'm like...i'm not filling out an app for fun...i really NEED this job!!!



Yes I have done that before, called Best Buy back to ask about my app, cause you have to go thru 2 interviews and then when you are hired you have a third meeting/interview. Not to mention I got blisters trying to rush up there and then the person that was supposed to interview me was in another city doing business,

 What job were you looking at getting?:scratchch




SmilingElephant said:


> ....I gotta do important stuff like save up for my own place and get car insurance and buy S-curl and stuff!!!



You had me up until you said S-curl.... Oh and Organix too, dont forget that, I havent even tried any yet.... I smelled the coconut one in the store and got some on my nose, it smells like eggs...




SmilingElephant said:


> Plus i need the job to pay for school!!!
> 
> I'm actually becoming depressed about this.



Awwwww no. Dont be sad, cheer up SmilingE! The Sunshine will come out in the morning!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LadyPBC said:


> OH  didn't realize that.  I'll do better!



Yes! You must do better, for juice sake!!!




LadyPBC said:


> Reeeeeeeeally - tell us what you love about your new baby daddy. I'm lookin for a new love - maybe we can share !



 I want her baby daddy too!...we can all share him...




LadyPBC said:


> Moisturizing's fun and we've just begun
> to get our share-are-are of the juicy delight
> (High) high hopes we have for WL, and our goals in sight
> We - naw we don't get depressed
> here's what we got, our golden rule
> Have faith in you and the Juice you use
> you won't go wrong - oh no
> this is our tresses jewel.
> We are juicy  -  ok sorry couldn't help myself!



That was cute Lady PBC! I like it!


----------



## mj11051

Still respecting the juice, was on bus going downtown Chi and saw my hair twin she told me my hair was very moist and I told her to respect the juice and her's would be moist also.She said okay


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mj11051 said:


> Still respecting the juice, was on bus going downtown Chi and saw my hair twin she told me my hair was very moist and I told her to respect the juice and her's would be moist also.She said okay



Lol did you really say that??


----------



## AvaSpeaks

mj11051 said:


> Still respecting the juice, was on bus going downtown Chi and saw my hair twin she told me my hair was very moist and I told her to respect the juice and her's would be moist also.She said okay


 
Girl I live in Chicago. What bus were you on were some sista asked you a question like that? And then let you give her that response 

It's funny, you would think that Chicago would be a progressive city regarding Natural hair but it ain't! And so many that have Natural hair don't even know what to do with it anymore


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Yes I have done that before, called Best Buy back to ask about my app, cause you have to go thru 2 interviews and then when you are hired you have a third meeting/interview. Not to mention I got blisters trying to rush up there and then the person that was supposed to interview me was in another city doing business,
> 
> *What job were you looking at getting?*:scratchch


 
Girl too many to remember...i'm a retail type of girl...i LOVE working retail. I've tried a few offices as well....u know those companies that CLAIM to have found your resume online when u sign up on job websites like hotjobs.com, careerbuilder and such....and then u think they want to hire you but thats not the case...they want u to fill out an application?? 

Do ppl not realize they need to stop foolin around with ppl who are applying and calling repeatedly for these jobs???!! I'm glad i ain't got no kids....i have so much sympathy for those who do and are going through this.





> You had me up until you said S-curl.... Oh and Organix too, dont forget that, I havent even tried any yet.... I smelled the coconut one in the store and got some on my nose, it smells like eggs...


 
Girl lemme tell ya....that Vanilla Silk got me sprung!!!! Its SUPER THICK and SUPER CREAMY!!! I can't wait to get my hands on the Shea Butter one tho....and ya know i still gotta try that Mocha Madness!!...it smells like straight up HERSHEY'S!!!!






> Awwwww no. Dont be sad, cheer up SmilingE! The Sunshine will come out in the morning!


 
I really really hope so girl.....being unemployed sucks SO bad.


----------



## SvelteVelvet

afrikurl said:


> I think the mineral oil is why most folks prefer the gold. it looks like hte other one has less juice


 
My plain CFC has no mineral oil in it. Glycerine is the third ingredient. I don't have the activator, I have the Instant Moisturizer.

Oh and you know I juiced today.


----------



## Miss AJ

Took down my single twists this morning, juiced and then hopped in the shower without the fan on so my hair could absorb all the moisture.....now I look like an Afrocentric Shirley Temple and I love it lol.  I will do my twist outs like this from now on because any other way I always end up frizzing them out and messing up the definition so it ends up looking like i stopped giving a crap and didn't pick my hair lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SvelteVelvet said:


> My plain CFC has no mineral oil in it. Glycerine is the third ingredient. I don't have the activator, I have the Instant Moisturizer.
> 
> Oh and you know I juiced today.



The Instant Moisturizer is good

And thats good to hear that you juiced...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Took down my single twists this morning, juiced and then hopped in the shower without the fan on so my hair could absorb all the moisture.....now I look like an Afrocentric Shirley Temple and I love it lol.  I will do my twist outs like this from now on because any other way I always end up frizzing them out and messing up the definition so it ends up looking like i stopped giving a crap and didn't pick my hair lol.



I should try that shower thing, this shower dont even have a fan! Ceilings all moldy...


----------



## Miss AJ

lol you really should try the shower thing though, juicing and getting a cheapo steam treatment at the same time is awesome.  I used to sit on the front porch right after I got out the shower so my hair could get all that humidity and I could literally feel it getting bigger lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl too many to remember...i'm a retail type of girl...i LOVE working retail. I've tried a few offices as well....u know those companies that CLAIM to have found your resume online when u sign up on job websites like hotjobs.com, careerbuilder and such....and then u think they want to hire you but thats not the case...they want u to fill out an application??
> 
> Do ppl not realize they need to stop foolin around with ppl who are applying and calling repeatedly for these jobs???!! I'm glad i ain't got no kids....i have so much sympathy for those who do and are going through this.


 
 Girl, honey chile, you aint neva lied!!! 





SmilingElephant said:


> Girl lemme tell ya....that Vanilla Silk got me sprung!!!! Its SUPER THICK and SUPER CREAMY!!! I can't wait to get my hands on the Shea Butter one tho....and ya know i still gotta try that Mocha Madness!!...it smells like straight up HERSHEY'S!!!!


 
 Awwwww Lawd!! I havent seen the mocha madness yet!!






SmilingElephant said:


> I really really hope so girl.....being unemployed sucks SO bad.



Sigh......


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> lol you really should try the shower thing though, juicing and getting a cheapo steam treatment at the same time is awesome.  *I used to sit on the front porch right after I got out the shower* so my hair could get all that humidity and I could literally feel it getting bigger lol






Does your shower have the glass doors or just the shower curtain??


----------



## Miss AJ

Shower curtain.  I miss the glass door though, that's the kind we had in tech school...plus I was in humid arse Mississippi so my hair really thrived for those 3 months.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Shower curtain.  I miss the glass door though, that's the kind we had in tech school...plus I was in humid arse Mississippi so my hair really thrived for those 3 months.



For MOS school?


----------



## DivaD04

Hello juicerz! What it do, what it do!! Soooo, I just want to come in and drip some juice on ya! This morning I juiced but will exfoliate my scalp with a toothbrush tonight and then I'll rejuice before bed. 
Stay Juiced!


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> For MOS school?


 

Yep, Air Force calls it tech school.  I was at Keesler AFB and loved every minute of it, even the sweating at 5 am and all I was doin was standing in formation lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Hello juicerz! What it do, what it do!! Soooo, I just want to come in and drip some juice on ya! This morning I juiced but will exfoliate my scalp with a toothbrush tonight and then I'll rejuice before bed.
> Stay Juiced!



Ayeeeeee whats happenin DivaD??? Whoop Whoop  Swang that juice!!!  

That toothbrush dont scratch your scalp? :scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Yep, Air Force calls it tech school.  I was at Keesler AFB and loved every minute of it, even the sweating at 5 am and all I was doin was standing in formation lol.



Lol! Sweatin all early in tha murnting...

Girl how was your basic trainin cause ummmm... Bootcamp was a beast!!  They crazy down there!! They be on Beast Mode 24/7! 

:Run:

And they didnt even have any juice! Freakin pink oil and ampro stylin gel, And they wont even let you scratch your head!


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Lol! Sweatin all early in tha murnting...
> 
> Girl how was your basic trainin cause ummmm... Bootcamp was a beast!!  They crazy down there!! They be on Beast Mode 24/7!
> 
> :Run:
> 
> And they didnt even have any juice! Freakin pink oil and ampro stylin gel, And they wont even let you scratch your head!


 

My hair dried out during basic cuz all I had was the Pantene Relaxed and Natural line (poo, con, and oil moisturizer) and a crap ton of gel and spritz to keep that bun tight lol but I nursed it back to health once i got to tech school with oil rinses, biolage poo and conditioner, and i was using Africa's Best Organics Hair Mayo as a leave-in everyday....btw, did anyone else notice they no longer have instructions on the jar for using it as a leave-in???


----------



## DarkChyld

I've juiced once today everything is all good. I should have bought some CFCG sooner and mixed it with my juice a loooooooong time ago. Did I mention that I'm not sticky. With my own juice, my hair had tack to it. Now it's just smooth. It reminds me of when I first started using Redken's Anti-Snap serum. I probably should have kept on using it because after I stopped, my hair started to break off.


----------



## mj11051

AvaSpeaks said:


> Girl I live in Chicago. What bus were you on were some sista asked you a question like that? And then let you give her that response
> 
> It's funny, you would think that Chicago would be a progressive city regarding Natural hair but it ain't! And so many that have Natural hair don't even know what to do with it anymore




i WAS ON THE #4 Cottage Grove bus and she told me my hair looked really nice and moisturized. I told her that I use S-Curl ,curl activator and she said she would try it.


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Ayeeeeee whats happenin DivaD??? Whoop Whoop  Swang that juice!!!
> 
> *That toothbrush dont scratch your scalp*? :scratchch


 Never heard of this..and wondering the same thing!?!?!?!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mj11051 said:


> i WAS ON THE #4 Cottage Grove bus and she told me my hair looked really nice and moisturized. I told her that I use S-Curl ,curl activator and she said she would try it.



Lol what her hair look like? Yo you may have recruited a new juicer!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Lurker post: Hair juiced up with S-Curl no drip & under a baggy.


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Seriously this juice is working!!! My ends hardly break off in the sink anymore maybe 1 or 2 I will find. I just posted this photo I took at the salon an hour ago in the waist length challenge I am in. Wanted to share with my "JHERI GIRLS"


----------



## mj11051

Chelz said:


> Lol what her hair look like? Yo you may have recruited a new juicer!!!


 

She had a puff but it was dry very very dry.


----------



## Miss AJ

I wanna juice alright, spray a stream of jheri juice right in his eye!!!!!!!  Stupid men...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Lurker post: Hair juiced up with S-Curl no drip & under a baggy.



*Oh no ya dont!! Get back herebat,Why you going so fastroadrunner? If you even BREATHE anywhere near tha Juice thread you will be inducted into tha juice hood,:mob::gotroasted::mob:...... So without further ado... *


 *Welcome to tha JUICE NakiasShoes!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> I wanna juice alright, spray a stream of jheri juice right in his eye!!!!!!!  Stupid men...



Whats up girl, you good? Dont make me have to go karate chop somebody for ya


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mj11051 said:


> She had a puff but it was dry *very very dry*.





I am glad you told her about tha juice before we had to hold a Dry Puff Intervention for her! Her hair was just experiencing a drought, its probably only seasonal,


----------



## klowdnyne

Chelz said:


> *Oh no ya dont!! Get back herebat,Why you going so fastroadrunner? If you even BREATHE anywhere near tha Juice thread you will be inducted into tha juice hood *


 

I am proof.  They will find you and drag you back in the thread. 

No juice today.  I washed my hair last night because I want to color tomorrow.  I find I have better results with clean hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> Seriously this juice is working!!! My ends hardly break off in the sink anymore maybe 1 or 2 I will find. I just posted this photo I took at the salon an hour ago in the waist length challenge I am in. Wanted to share with my "JHERI GIRLS"



OMG girl your hair is sooo long and purrrty, its just GAWJUS!! 

I see part of your curls are still there, you were getting your hair flat ironed? I  it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

klowdnyne said:


> I am proof.  They will find you and drag you back in the thread.
> 
> No juice today.  I washed my hair last night because I want to color tomorrow.  I find I have better results with clean hair.



Yes Klowdnyne is tha proof, tha Juice Squadmob dont play! 

Girl I just figured out your name says Cloud 9cloud9, Wow I just had a slow moment...

What color are you putting in??:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Chelz said:


> OMG girl your hair is sooo long and purrrty, its just GAWJUS!!
> 
> I see part of your curls are still there, you were getting your hair flat ironed? I  it.



Chelz, I love you girl! You make me feel so good about my hair! You keep me focused in this challenge and I THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> My hair dried out during basic cuz all I had was the Pantene Relaxed and Natural line (poo, con, and oil moisturizer) and a crap ton of gel and spritz to keep that bun tight lol but I nursed it back to health once i got to tech school with oil rinses, biolage poo and conditioner, and i was using Africa's Best Organics Hair Mayo as a leave-in everyday....btw, did anyone else notice they no longer have instructions on the jar for using it as a leave-in???



Oh do you use the Biolage shampoo that makes your scalp tingle? And I didnt know you could use it as a leave-in, maybe they changed their minds...lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> Chelz, I love you girl! You make me feel so good about my hair! You keep me focused in this challenge and I THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!



Girl your hair is tha BOMB like tick tick. Quit playin...I would kill for your length and health right about now, okay maybe I wouldnt go that far but you got tha Pochahontas goin on. How long is it now? :eyebrows2


----------



## klowdnyne

Chelz said:


> Yes Klowdnyne is tha proof, tha Juice Squadmob dont play!
> 
> Girl I just figured out your name says Cloud 9cloud9, Wow I just had a slow moment...
> 
> What color are you putting in??:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


 

I had to get creative with the spelling when I joined LHCF.  Don't worry, I have plenty of slow moments too. 

I use Dark & Lovely medium brown.  Because my hair is VERY white at the roots (in the top) it tends to pick up the red in the color.  That's cool when it's in its natural state, but way too much on the rare occasions that I straighten.  I've tried using darker colors, but I don't think I look good with very dark hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

klowdnyne said:


> I had to get creative with the spelling when I joined LHCF.  Don't worry, I have plenty of slow moments too.
> 
> I use Dark & Lovely medium brown.  Because my hair is VERY white at the roots (in the top) it tends to pick up the red in the color.  That's cool when it's in its natural state, but way too much on the rare occasions that I straighten.  I've tried using darker colors, but I don't think I look good with very dark hair.



I always thought it was Klow-dyne...

Oh my grandma uses Clairol Natural Instincts, I dont know the exact color but it looks Jet Black...

You probably look pretty with dark hair, :scratchch


----------



## Miss AJ

Chelz said:


> Whats up girl, you good? Dont make me have to go karate chop somebody for ya


 

check ur inbox...


----------



## iaec06

my hair is still moisterized from yesterdays juice.


----------



## supermodelsonya

Washed and conditioned my hair tonight. Added my Scurl with some shea butter and right now, I'm banding.....my scalp feels great!


----------



## Sianna

Checking in ladies!! Just co-washed and loaded my hair with straight conditioner as a leave in. I then added some CFCG on top of that! I am expecting my hair to be stupid soft in the morning!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Checking in ladies!! Just co-washed and loaded my hair with straight conditioner as a leave in. I then added some CFCG on top of that! I am expecting my hair to be stupid soft in the morning!



Heyyyy Sianna!!! Sianna anna bo banna fee fi fo fannah...

Girl you already know I'm gone ask, which conditioner did you use??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> Washed and conditioned my hair tonight. Added my Scurl with some shea butter and right now, I'm banding.....my scalp feels great!



Whats gucci witchaaaaa!!! 

What is banding? Head band? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

iaec06 said:


> my hair is still moisterized from yesterdays juice.



Well then you are Supa Dupa Juicefied...:woohoo:


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Heyyyy Sianna!!! Sianna anna bo banna fee fi fo fannah...
> 
> Girl you already know I'm gone ask, which conditioner did you use??



lol!! I just used my cheapie but trusty Vo5 Extra Body, Volumizing Condish! I love that stuff! It's great for co-washing and as a leave-in! 

It's orange!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> lol!! I just used my cheapie but trusty Vo5 Extra Body, Volumizing Condish! I love that stuff! It's great for co-washing and as a leave-in!
> 
> It's orange!



Is this it? I might have to try it sometime!:eyebrows2 Since its only a dollar! 








Girl I didnt know tha Dollar Tree had a website where you can order...
http://www.dollartree.com/health-pe...body-conditioner/211c243c350p149894/index.pro


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Ayeeeeee whats happenin DivaD??? Whoop Whoop  Swang that juice!!!
> 
> That toothbrush dont scratch your scalp? :scratchch



Hey girl! I found a lot of dead skin left on my scalp.....scalp, meet top care (leveled toothbrush)....toothbrush, meet scalp. Did ya'll know it snowed in May.... and I just poo'd this morning. I never thought I'd find skin shed and left sitting on my head after a shampoo. I guess that's what happenes when I don't relax anymore. I accidentally purchased a soft bristle brush.....I wanted a medium but I works just as good.

ETA: sorry ya'll, I was watching Ghostbusters 1&2 with the family


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Hey girl! I found a lot of dead skin left on my scalp.....scalp, meet top care (leveled toothbrush)....toothbrush, meet scalp. Did ya'll know it snowed in May.... and I just poo'd this morning. I never thought I'd find skin shed and left sitting on my head after a shampoo. I guess that's what happenes when I don't relax anymore. I accidentally purchased a soft bristle brush.....I wanted a medium but I works just as good.
> 
> ETA: sorry ya'll, I was watching Ghostbusters 1&2 with the family



It snowed today?? 

You actually had shed skin after using the toothbrush? 

And no worriez, bust them ghosts!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Is this it? I might have to try it sometime!:eyebrows2 Since its only a dollar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I didnt know tha Dollar Tree had a website where you can order...
> http://www.dollartree.com/health-pe...body-conditioner/211c243c350p149894/index.pro



Yup that's the one!! It's $0.79 at Walgreens!  I like it a lot, especially for a cheapie conditioner.

Wait... did you... did you say that the Dollar Tree had a website!! 

You know what this means don't you?!


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> It snowed today??
> 
> You actually had shed skin after using the toothbrush?
> 
> And no worriez, bust them ghosts!



Yes! I was like, ta he//, snow!  It is time consuming which I will finish tomorrow with a chair in front of my mirror though. 
I was wondering why I seen skin in my hair comb this morning after juice'n. My scalp is usually dryer compared to my hair...to keep build-up at bay, but the build up I discovered was skin. So I was like okay if I can use a toothbrush for my teeth and a toothbrush to exfoliate my face, I should be able to use it on my scalp. And sure enough, I can use it on my scalp. Normally, i'll use a comb, even in the shower when I poo, but I'm trying to incorporate healthy habits whether it's daily styling or cleansing, and the toothbrush is just another way to add to the equation....as long as your not trying to run a marathon, it works. And I may buy a medium or hard toothbrush if I want to do this whenever I feel the need to getter done.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Yup that's the one!! It's $0.79 at Walgreens!  I like it a lot, especially for a cheapie conditioner.
> 
> Wait... did you... did you say that the Dollar Tree had a website!!
> 
> You know what this means don't you?!



What does it mean???   

:endworld:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Yes! I was like, ta he//, snow!  It is time consuming which I will finish tomorrow with a chair in front of my mirror though.
> I was wondering why I seen skin in my hair comb this morning after juice'n. My scalp is usually dryer compared to my hair...to keep build-up at bay, but the build up I discovered was skin. So I was like okay if I can use a toothbrush for my teeth and a toothbrush to exfoliate my face, I should be able to use it on my scalp. And sure enough, I can use it on my scalp. Normally, i'll use a comb, even in the shower when I poo, but I'm trying to incorporate healthy habits whether it's daily styling or cleansing, and the toothbrush is just another way to add to the equation....as long as your not trying to run a marathon, it works. And I may buy a medium or hard toothbrush if I want to do this whenever I feel the need to getter done.



Lol DivaD you crazy, you use a toothbrush on ya face too,hmmmm:scratchch Does it work real good?


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> What does it mean???
> 
> :endworld:



 I'm sure you realize that I immediately opened an account there right? I followed the link you so graciously provided and did not hesitate to set up my new account! 

Honestly, you can't give me this kind of information and not expect me to utilize it!


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Lol DivaD you crazy, you use a toothbrush on ya face too,hmmmm:scratchch Does it work real good?



I just became a fan of her's when looking for tuts for toothbrush and scalp care when I came across her....talk about FLAWLESS skin....she has amazing skin.
http://www.youtube.com/user/MichellePhan?blend=2&ob=1#p/u/92/V61IJIE7sH4

ETA: You know we've talked about aspirin on here...it's somewhere here so aspirin on the skin isn't new to me. smiles


----------



## DivaD04

Since you and Sianna are talking about VO5, I just bought a bottle of VO5 like 2 weeks ago for 69 cents at Bloom's. I was like okay, Suave was about $1.29 of course right and VO5 was 69......VO5 all day.


----------



## taj

I've JUICED!!!


----------



## BostonMaria

I'm about to go juice. I've been doing more rollersets lately, not juicing as much. I need to clarify first tho. I think I'll do a bentonite clay "shampoo" today. My scalp feels gross.


----------



## supermodelsonya

Chelz said:


> Whats gucci witchaaaaa!!!
> 
> What is banding? Head band? :eyebrows2


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CnsAo3_E9c&feature=related

Its a method of stretching your hair with bands to reduce shrinkage.


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Chelz said:


> Girl your hair is tha BOMB like tick tick. Quit playin...I would kill for your length and health right about now, okay maybe I wouldnt go that far but you got tha Pochahontas goin on. How long is it now? :eyebrows2




Its way past my bra strap. My friends say I am mbl. But if it aint full mbl I don't count it as mbl, for me. I just will say its at a progressing length.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I just became a fan of her's when looking for tuts for toothbrush and scalp care when I came across her....talk about FLAWLESS skin....she has amazing skin.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MichellePhan?blend=2&ob=1#p/u/92/V61IJIE7sH4
> 
> ETA: You know we've talked about aspirin on here...it's somewhere here so aspirin on the skin isn't new to me. smiles



Thanks  for tha link DivaD, I will check it out in a bit...



DivaD04 said:


> Since you and Sianna are talking about VO5, I just bought a bottle of VO5 like 2 weeks ago for 69 cents at Bloom's. I was like okay, Suave was about $1.29 of course right and VO5 was 69......VO5 all day.



Hmmmm but V05 is 15 oz and thin and Suave is 22.5 oz and thicker....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i hate skala 

thank goodness i still have mah juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I'm sure you realize that I immediately opened an account there right? I followed the link you so graciously provided and did not hesitate to set up my new account!
> 
> Honestly, you can't give me this kind of information and not expect me to utilize it!



 Sianna I know you arent about to be ordering online from tha Dolla Tree... Come on son!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> *i hate skala*
> 
> thank goodness i still have mah juice



 

What? Why do you hate Skala? Firstbizzle would be appalled at you...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

taj said:


> I've JUICED!!!



:woohoo:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BostonMaria said:


> I'm about to go juice. I've been doing more rollersets lately, not juicing as much. I need to clarify first tho. I think I'll do a bentonite clay "shampoo" today. My scalp feels gross.



What kind of bentonite clay do you use, and how do ya use it,


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> What? Why do you hate Skala? Firstbizzle would be appalled at you...



i know she would be... BUT I DONT CARE! it sux!!! fat monkey balls!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CnsAo3_E9c&feature=related
> 
> Its a method of stretching your hair with bands to reduce shrinkage.



Oh okay that sounds cool, I will have to check that out,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i know she would be... BUT I DONT CARE! it sux!!! *fat monkey balls*!!!!





Which kind did you use??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> Its way past my bra strap. My friends say I am mbl. But if it aint full mbl I don't count it as mbl, for me. I just will say its at a progressing length.



PL, if its wayyyy past your bra strp then you are WL...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i used the shea butter cond and the aloe vera masque.  the masque i'll use again. it wasnt anything special but it didnt suck so i'll use it up.  the shea cond though... OMG!!!! never will i use it in my wash routine.  i'm now seeing how it will work as a leave in.  i'm waiting for my hair to air dry so like in a few hrs i should be able to know if i will keep it and use it as a leave in or if i'm donating it to my cousin lol


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Thanks  for tha link DivaD, I will check it out in a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm but V05 is 15 oz and thin and Suave is 22.5 oz and thicker....



O! Didn't pay attention to  the size difference. thx!
And you're welcome.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

divad04 lmfao your siggy is too much for me!!!! lmao


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i used the shea butter cond and the aloe vera masque.  the masque i'll use again. it wasnt anything special but it didnt suck so i'll use it up.  the shea cond though... OMG!!!! never will i use it in my wash routine.  i'm now seeing how it will work as a leave in.  i'm waiting for my hair to air dry so like in a few hrs i should be able to know if i will keep it and use it as a leave in or if i'm donating it to my cousin lol



Lol, girl dont give up on Skala yet, there are other conditioners that you might like from that line,, maybe the shea butter one just doesnt agree with your hairarguing, and you should try the other masks too, I like the fruit cocktail one but I noticed when I rinsed it out there are suds...


----------



## SmilingElephant

Just stopping in to say somethin cuz Chelz said so....

But does that Skala masque u talkin bout Chelz....does it have sulfates in it???????? I hope not...im puttin these on my list.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Lol, girl dont give up on Skala yet, there are other conditioners that you might like from that line,, maybe the shea butter one just doesnt agree with your hairarguing, and you should try the other masks too, I like the fruit cocktail one but I noticed when I rinsed it out there are suds...




YEAH!!! the shea butter cond sudded up too!!! like to the point of when i was rinsing i though maybe i grabbed the poo by mistake (then i was like "well that's probably why there's no slip) but i looked at the bottle again and it sure is the cond so i dunno why there where suds


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Just stopping in to say somethin cuz Chelz said so....
> 
> But does that Skala masque u talkin bout Chelz....does it have sulfates in it???????? I hope not...im puttin these on my list.



Oh when i said everybody has to check in each and everytime they log in?

No it does *NOT* have sulfates, Ive never seen a conditioner or masque/DC with sulfates for that matter...that would be defeating the purpose


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> YEAH!!! the shea butter cond sudded up too!!! like to the point of when i was rinsing i though maybe i grabbed the poo by mistake (then i was like "well that's probably why there's no slip) but i looked at the bottle again and it sure is the cond so i dunno why there where suds



Hmmmm,:scratchch, I didnt notice suds with the G3 condish, maybe it suds up because it is a cheapie product? Idk...but anywho I still like tha fruit cocktail,


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i still have to try the 3g and the fruit cocktail....


I'MMA GO EAT SOME WATERMELON!!!!!!


----------



## Bublin

Chocolate Skala conditioner suds up too.  I suppose it would be good for co-washing.

Anyways....i juiced last year and hated it as i used Care Free Gold.  My hair was like a brillo pad.

I juiced last night and this morning with 14 in 1 and so far good.  Am i right in thinking that i don't really need to use any other moisturiser in between washes?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Bublin said:


> Chocolate Skala conditioner suds up too.  I suppose it would be good for co-washing.
> 
> Anyways....i juiced last year and hated it as i used Care Free Gold.  My hair was like a brillo pad.
> 
> I juiced last night and this morning with 14 in 1 and so far good.  Am i right in thinking that i don't really need to use any other moisturiser in between washes?



Oh no we cant have any brillo pads...

Yes you should be good to go with tha juice, no other moisturizer needed, unless you choose to use another one, its your choice, as long as tha juice stays on ya head!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i still have to try the 3g and the fruit cocktail....
> 
> 
> I'MMA GO EAT SOME WATERMELON!!!!!!



Lol you keep saying 3G, its tha Skala 3G network, with nationwide coverage.....

Girl save me some watermelon!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

LMFAO ITS NOT 3G?!?!?  what it is?!?!?


and i have a WHOLE watermelon cut up in cubes in one of those big punch bowls.  you better come on and gets some for i eat it all!!!


----------



## Bublin

Chelz said:


> Oh no we cant have any brillo pads...
> 
> Yes you should be good to go with tha juice, no other moisturizer needed, unless you choose to use another one, its your choice, as long as tha juice stays on ya head!


 
Thanks Chelz.

I hope this juicy juicing works this time round.  I want more length


----------



## CandiedLipgloss

Dang...I see I have alot of catching up to do in here. 

I'm still juicing with WOC..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LMFAO ITS NOT 3G?!?!?  what it is?!?!?
> 
> 
> and i have a WHOLE watermelon cut up in cubes in one of those big punch bowls.  you better come on and gets some for i eat it all!!!



 It is Ceramides G3!!!







Girl we about to have a watermelon fight up in here with all that fruit!!


----------



## soulfusion

Ooooh lawd!  Let me in here right now.  SOMEone jacked me up via pm and told me to check in.  I'm so nervous I don't know if I can give an update.  lol!

So, I was on travel last week and as I didn't want to check a bag, I had to put my s-curl and jbco in a 3 oz container.  Therefore, I was juicing in the ATL alllll week long!  I did a midweek CW with the hotel condish.  Ummmmm ... naw.  It doesn't touch my 99 cents Skala G3.  Next time, I'll just rinse with really warm water and re-juice.

Bubblin, the CFCG doesn't work for me either.  I grabbed it because my S-curl is getting low and I didn't think it would really matter.  Juice is juice, right?  Nope.  Not for me.  Don't give up.  You'll find one that works for you.  The moisture and hair retention is unbelievable when you get the right one.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

g3 3g... lmao what ev! yall know i'm dyslectic lmao


----------



## Miss AJ

Juiced to detangle the twistout, skala'd with the ceramide leave-in, and finished my puff with profectiv megagrowth oil sheen.  The puff is stayin in til i decide to twist my hair.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

HA!!!! MY DOG LIKES WATERMELON TOO!!! chelz, now you really arent going to get any.  me and the doggie is eating it all up!  i hope this wont give her the runs though


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> *Ooooh lawd!  Let me in here right now.  SOMEone jacked me up via pm and told me to check in.  I'm so nervous I don't know if I can give an update.  lol!*
> 
> So, I was on travel last week and as I didn't want to check a bag, I had to put my s-curl and jbco in a 3 oz container.  Therefore, I was juicing in the ATL alllll week long!  I did a midweek CW with the hotel condish.  Ummmmm ... naw.  It doesn't touch my 99 cents Skala G3.  Next time, I'll just rinse with really warm water and re-juice.
> 
> Bubblin, the CFCG doesn't work for me either.  I grabbed it because my S-curl is getting low and I didn't think it would really matter.  Juice is juice, right?  Nope.  Not for me.  Don't give up.  You'll find one that works for you.  *The moisture and hair retention is unbelievable when you get the right one.*




Girl you so silly! 

I am happy to hear you have been steady juicing but I will need your proof of travel... 

Yeah them Hotel condishes dont cut it! 

Awwww Soulfusion just made an juicetimonial yall, Praise tha Juice! Yes lawd


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> g3 3g... lmao what ev! yall know i'm dyslectic lmao



Dyslexic?  I'm going to have to agree with you on that one...pun intended...



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> HA!!!! MY DOG LIKES WATERMELON TOO!!! chelz, now you really arent going to get any.  me and the doggie is eating it all up!  i hope this wont give her the runs though



LOL!!!! Poopie dog!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miss AJ said:


> Juiced to detangle the twistout, skala'd with the ceramide leave-in, and finished my puff with profectiv megagrowth oil sheen.  The puff is stayin in til i decide to twist my hair.




Juice and Skala, Skala and juice, hair down to yo kaboose!! 

Whats tha ingredients in tha oil sheen?:scratchch


----------



## SmilingElephant

I wants me some wawlamelon!!! I bet its super sweet too!!! I like it ice cold wit a lil salt on it

I'ma have to check out dat Skala 3G network tho Chelz...hopefully its better than Boost


----------



## ms.blue

I'm just checkin' in.  I juiced this morning and it was good like always.  The way y'all are talking about skala products is making me want to try them (i really want to have my pjisms under control but y'all are making it hard)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> I wants me some wawlamelon!!! I bet its super sweet too!!! I like it ice cold wit a lil salt on it
> 
> I'ma have to check out dat Skala 3G network tho Chelz...hopefully its better than Boost



:lovedrool:Oh yes! tha salt is good on tha wawlamelon!!!

And , tha Skala 3G Network is only offered through Veringular.....(Verizon mixed with Cingular)....


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> :lovedrool:Oh yes! tha salt is good on tha wawlamelon!!!
> 
> And , tha Skala 3G Network is only offered through Veringular.....(Verizon mixed with Cingular)....


 
  

HOT MESS!!!!!

In fact...why don't we name the Juice Hotline the Skala 3G Network!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I'm just checkin' in.  I juiced this morning and it was good like always.  The way y'all are talking about skala products is making me want to try them (i really want to have my pjisms under control but y'all are making it hard)



Girl, *DO NOT* go in tha Skala thread...I just posted a BUTT LOADmassmoon of rare Skalas in there...BEWARE!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> HOT MESS!!!!!
> 
> In fact...why don't we name the Juice Hotline the Skala 3G Network!!!



Hmmmm:scratchch we should sponsor it by the Skala 3G Network!!! 


Good idea Smilin E!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Dyslexic?  I'm going to have to agree with you on that one...pun intended...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!!! Poopie dog!



DAMN IT!!! tell me why i googled it to make sure i spelled it right AND I STILL F*CKED IT UP!!!!  i need some school in my life


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

SmilingElephant said:


> I wants me some wawlamelon!!! I bet its super sweet too!!! I like it ice cold wit a lil salt on it
> 
> I'ma have to check out dat Skala 3G network tho Chelz...hopefully its better than Boost



its good! but i dont like salt on mine.  tried it once and it put an image in my head i couldnt deal with


----------



## song_of_serenity

Well took my braids out. Missed my hair too much. Here are some freshly washed, no products shots.
With flash





Side




The top part of my head is the loosest. when it dries, it makes fat curls but it looks pathetic when wet or combed out





Looks like it grew a bit (when I stretch it) but I feel paranoid I had a bit of breakage at the ends...where I once had single strand knots at the ends are gone -_-; Oh well. I feel that I can care for it better out of braids and twisted with my own hair vs extensions but I was juicing even then.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> :lovedrool:Oh yes! tha salt is good on tha wawlamelon!!!
> 
> And , tha Skala 3G Network is only offered through Veringular.....(Verizon mixed with Cingular)....




lmao  yall quit teasing my learning disability!!!! LEMME LONE!!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm:scratchch we should sponsor it by the Skala 3G Network!!!
> 
> 
> Good idea Smilin E!!!



 such a mess


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> Well took my braids out. Missed my hair too much. Here are some freshly washed, no products shots.
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top part of my head is the loosest. when it dries, it makes fat curls but it looks pathetic when wet or combed out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it grew a bit (when I stretch it) but I feel paranoid I had a bit of breakage at the ends...where I once had single strand knots at the ends are gone -_-; Oh well. I feel that I can care for it better out of braids and twisted with my own hair vs extensions but I was juicing even then.



 :lovedrool: 

*Awwww look at all tha luscious coils and curlies!!!! Your hair looks buttah soft like cotton candy!!!!!  I'm luvin it ,like McDonalds...

What you wash it with??:eyebrows2  *


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> :lovedrool:
> 
> *Awwww look at all tha luscious coils and curlies!!!! Your hair looks buttah soft like cotton candy!!!!!  I'm luvin it ,like McDonalds...
> 
> What you wash it with??:eyebrows2  *


*THANK YOUU!!!*
Trader Joes shampoo and nourish condish. May cut back on the shampoo, it makes my scalp dry. But the conditioner... 

I didn't deep condition which is bad on me after having it in braids for a few weeks. But it seems ok. I'm about to juice, tie it down.  

If you have ecostyler plus the nourishing conditioner, this works so well.
May do it like this tomorrow!!
*WASH AND GO TUTORIAL FOR DEFINING NATURAL HAIR 4A USING ECO STYLER GEL(PART 1)*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ordbebkOSgU 
(love her channel!!)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> DAMN IT!!! tell me why i googled it to make sure i spelled it right AND I STILL F*CKED IT UP!!!!  i need some school in my life




*LMAO!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl you needs ta hit tha books! bookworm, Can ya see me,Can ya see me , Get yo Visine on!!!! :eye::eye:
*






Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmao  yall quit teasing my learning disability!!!! LEMME LONE!!!!



*Girl we werent teasin you,its okay lil Mz MoMo...*



Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> such a mess



*I put tha Skala 3G Network in my location and my siggy, HOW YOU DEWIN!!! *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> its good! but i dont like salt on mine.  tried it once *and it put an image in my head i couldnt deal with*



Did it look like this??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> *THANK YOUU!!!*
> Trader Joes shampoo and nourish condish. May cut back on the shampoo, it makes my scalp dry. But the conditioner...
> 
> I didn't deep condition which is bad on me after having it in braids for a few weeks. But it seems ok. I'm about to juice, tie it down.
> 
> If you have ecostyler plus the nourishing conditioner, this works so well.
> May do it like this tomorrow!!
> *WASH AND GO TUTORIAL FOR DEFINING NATURAL HAIR 4A USING ECO STYLER GEL(PART 1)*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ordbebkOSgU
> (love her channel!!)




Man I wanna try some Trader Joes!!!

And okay thats the third video that I need to watch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Bumping tha Most Wanted List, have ya seen em, we need to get the juice on top their heads!!! Call tha JUICE HotLine if ya spot a missin juicer!!! We are STILL missing 5 juicers, but have found 15! Way to gooooo Juice Squadmob!!!!:woohoo:*



_ Attention the new List is out, you know the drill no justice no juice.... no justice no juice....Yes the list has gotten longer

*The Juicers Most Wanted List #4* these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listplease call the juice hotline  *1-618-303-9084*,sponsored by tha *Skala 3G Network* with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls All calls will remain ju-nonymous, we just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is *NO Reward* 

01. Anna9764
*02. Pilates Pink(Found)
*03. Ms_Coco37
*04. Jewell (Found and is still keepin it JUICAYYYYY)*
*05. Bigghair(Found)
06. Amwcah(Found)
07. Chriselle83(Found)
**08. Kimiche (Done fell off,but then hopped back on tha juice wagon)*
*09. LaToya28 (Done fell off tha juicewagon,But is found)*
*10. Lyly210(Found)
11. Iaec06(Found)
*__*12. Rei(Found)
*13. Wyldcurlz
*14. SO1913 (Found, but barely juicy)*
15. Nicey
*16. Ensjg598(Found)
*17. PrettyfaceAnb
*18. Pistolwhip(Found)
19. Yardyspice(Found)*
*20. Supermodelsonya(Found)*_
_*21. Mariofmagdal (Found)*

*Haven you seen'em, cuz we haven't....*_


----------



## brownbean96

Checkin in   I need to get better.  At any rate - I'm back to juicing and loving it.  A little goes a long way.  I've been wearing a puff for the last few days and the juice has been keeping my hair soft, moisturized and is keeping the knots away


----------



## JuiceMobsta

brownbean96 said:


> Checkin in   I need to get better.  At any rate - I'm back to juicing and loving it.  A little goes a long way.  I've been wearing a puff for the last few days and the juice has been keeping my hair soft, moisturized and is keeping the knots away



Hey BrownBean!!! Thanks for checkin in and lettin us know whats juicayyyy witcha! And dont worry, as long as you check in atleast once a week with tha juice on ya head at all times,


----------



## Sianna

Hi fellow juicers!! Today I did my first set of twists!!! They're not very pretty, but then again, my hair is super short right now! I did it mainly as an experiment and so that I could do a twist out tomorrow. 

How does that relate to juicing you ask? Well, I made a modified version of a Curly Pudding concoction that can be found here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365253

The primary ingredient I used in my version, was Long Aid Curl Activator gel! (A gel form of da Juice!!) 

Aside from feeling a little oily, my hair feels fantastic!!! Haven't really used oil in my hair for a couple months or so, so I'm not really used the feeling of it anymore. However, the buttery soft feeling my hair has right now makes it totally worth it! I undid one of the twists and the hair was soft, moisturized, and had fantastic curl definition! I will definitely be using this again to twist my and my daughter's hair! I  it!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i'mma start carring around my juice and spraying fools in the eye with it....



irritated lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Did it look like this??



lol no fool!!!

1st time i had watermelon with salt on it was at a class picnic and i didnt know there was salt on it and i was kinda the last person to get watermelon so when i took a bite and tastes sweet saltyness, the 1st thing i thought was "hecky naw, these nasty muda suckas put they sweaty salty a$$ hands on all the watermelon!!!!"  so i started trippin and my friend had to explain to me that a lot of people eat it with salt (i never heard of it before that day).  any ways, every time since then i've tried it with salt, the image of sweaty hands all over mah melon is what pops in my head and i just cant


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Attention the  Juicers Most Wanted List #5 is out, you already know the drill so dont play, no justice no juice.... No Justice No Juice!!!....Yes the list has gotten even longer




*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
2. Love Always(Nisha619)
3. Moniquenuss
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. trendsetta25
9. honey009
10. Dragone
11. leleepop
12. mush211
13. Tyra
14. Honeytips
15. mewzickmorena 
16. yaya24
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
20. ycj1
21. Reyna21
22. babydollhair
23. MyFriend
24. omachine
25. sqzbly1908

**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
3.Wyldcurlz
4.Nicey
5.PrettyfaceAnb




*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hi fellow juicers!! Today I did my first set of twists!!! They're not very pretty, but then again, my hair is super short right now! I did it mainly as an experiment and so that I could do a twist out tomorrow.
> 
> How does that relate to juicing you ask? Well, I made a modified version of a Curly Pudding concoction that can be found here: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=365253
> 
> The primary ingredient I used in my version, was Long Aid Curl Activator gel! (A gel form of da Juice!!)
> 
> Aside from feeling a little oily, my hair feels fantastic!!! Haven't really used oil in my hair for a couple months or so, so I'm not really used the feeling of it anymore. However, the buttery soft feeling my hair has right now makes it totally worth it! I undid one of the twists and the hair was soft, moisturized, and had fantastic curl definition! I will definitely be using this again to twist my and my daughter's hair! I  it!!



Sianna, where are some pics?? :Flahsssss You know tha deal...come on son, but girllllll...honey chile....Ima have to try some of your concoction!!!!!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Sianna, where are some pics?? :Flahsssss You know tha deal...come on son, but girllllll...honey chile....Ima have to try some of your concoction!!!!!



Umm... pics?! Yeah, well, I guess I should have seen this coming! 

If I can take one that is... presentable, I'll post it. 

Fair warning though! The twists aren't very pretty! I didn't even part my hair properly, I just sectioned it with my fingers. Like I said before, I just did it to test out the Curly Pudding and so I could do a twist out in the morning.


----------



## foxee

Hey now!  I've been checking in but I guess my posts get lost in the shuffle.  Who done told on me?  

I BKT'd a couple weeks ago and my hair was bone dry today so I saturated it in some CFCG and my hair is like budda baby.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Umm... pics?! Yeah, well, I guess I should have seen this coming!
> 
> If I can take one that is... presentable, I'll post it.
> 
> Fair warning though! The twists aren't very pretty! I didn't even part my hair properly, I just sectioned it with my fingers. Like I said before, I just did it to test out the Curly Pudding and so I could do a twist out in the morning.



Lol, naww its okay Sianna banna... You dont have to


----------



## JuiceMobsta

foxee said:


> Hey now!  I've been checking in but I guess my posts get lost in the shuffle.  Who done told on me?
> 
> I BKT'd a couple weeks ago and my hair was bone dry today so I saturated it in some CFCG and my hair is like budda baby.



Alrighty then, your name is off tha list,


----------



## Moniquenuss

LOL! Hello My Juicers!!!! Im sooooooo sorry I've been MIA! I had finals then graduation and now job hunting! Im still juicing it up with my 14 in 1 and Wave Nouveo. I promise I will be better and update at least once a week! PROMISE !


----------



## My Friend

Chelz, I've been in the thread inocchio. 

I'm still on the juice. I've determined s-curl is my staple. I've tried 3 others but I get my best results with s-curl.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol, naww its okay Sianna banna... You dont have to



Too late! You asked, so here you go! 




Like I said, they're not very pretty, but what I do like is the fact that my hair is thick enough that you don't see a whole lot of scalp in between the twists. I think they'll look better and better as my hair gets longer and longer. 




My Friend said:


> :
> I'm still on the juice. I've determined s-curl is my staple. I've tried 3 others but I get my best results with s-curl.



What kind of juice have you tried  My Friend? The PJ in me must know!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Moniquenuss said:


> LOL! Hello My Juicers!!!! Im sooooooo sorry I've been MIA! I had finals then graduation and now job hunting! Im still juicing it up with my 14 in 1 and Wave Nouveo. I promise I will be better and update at least once a week! PROMISE !



*Congrats on graduating and Thanks for checking in!!! Good luck on tha job huntdetective. Your name has officially been scratched off the list...*



My Friend said:


> Chelz, I've been in the thread inocchio.
> 
> I'm still on the juice. I've determined s-curl is my staple. I've tried 3 others but I get my best results with s-curl.


 *Lol!, you been lurking again MyFriend, glad to see you are steady juicin!*

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
2. Love Always(Nisha619)
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. trendsetta25
9. honey009
10. Dragone
11. leleepop
12. mush211
13. Tyra
14. Honeytips
15. mewzickmorena 
16. yaya24
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
20. ycj1
21. Reyna21
22. babydollhair
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
24. omachine
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
3.Wyldcurlz
4.Nicey
5.PrettyfaceAnb 

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol no fool!!!
> 
> 1st time i had watermelon with salt on it was at a class picnic and i didnt know there was salt on it and i was kinda the last person to get watermelon so when i took a bite and tastes sweet saltyness, the 1st thing i thought was "hecky naw, these nasty muda suckas put they sweaty salty a$$ hands on all the watermelon!!!!"  so i started trippin and my friend had to explain to me that a lot of people eat it with salt (i never heard of it before that day).  any ways, every time since then i've tried it with salt, the image of sweaty hands all over mah melon is what pops in my head and i just cant



Sweat drippin all ova yo fruit!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Too late! You asked, so here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, they're not very pretty, but what I do like is the fact that my hair is thick enough that you don't see a whole lot of scalp in between the twists. I think they'll look better and better as my hair gets longer and longer.



,Girl they look fine! Quit playin, They are Juicetabulous,Juice-a-licious, and Juicerific...did you cowash again today?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

you're killing me with the skala 3g network lol i cant even look at your posts now with out laughing!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> O! Didn't pay attention to  the size difference. thx!
> And you're welcome.



Ohhhhh DIVA Deeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Whereeeee areeeee Yewwwwwww??? 

Get in here!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> you're killing me with the skala 3g network lol i cant even look at your posts now with out laughing!!!



Lol,well you started tha skala 3g network...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> ,Girl they look fine! Quit playin, They are Juicetabulous,Juice-a-licious, and Juicerific...did you cowash again today?



 That's awfully nice of you to say! I'm still gonna take them out in the morning though! 

And no, I didn't co-wash today I just spritzed my hair with water before I put in the "Curlly Pudding" and decided to twist my hair.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> That's awfully nice of you to say! I'm still gonna take them out in the morning though!
> 
> And no, I didn't co-wash today I just spritzed my hair with water before I put in the "Curlly Pudding" and decided to twist my hair.



You rockin a twist out in the mornin then? 

I wanna see this curly pudding concoction you speak of, is it purple??


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> You rockin a twist out in the mornin then?



Yup! I'm interested to see what it's gonna look like! As long as it's not  then I won't be forced to wash it out!  



Chelz said:


> I wanna see this curly pudding concoction you speak of, is it purple??



I can take a pic of it if you want? Mine isn't purple. It looks kinda like vanilla pudding and has a very slight yellow tinge to it. I mixed it up in an empty Eco Styler gel container.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Yup! I'm interested to see what it's gonna look like! As long as it's not  then I won't be forced to wash it out!
> 
> I can take a pic of it if you want? Mine isn't purple. It looks kinda like vanilla pudding and has a very slight yellow tinge to it. I mixed it up in an empty Eco Styler gel container.




You already know tha deal, we need to see picsclick of tha twist out and of tha magical cocoction...


----------



## nakialovesshoes

DivaD04 said:


> I just became a fan of her's when looking for tuts for toothbrush and scalp care when I came across her....talk about FLAWLESS skin....she has amazing skin.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/MichellePhan?blend=2&ob=1#p/u/92/V61IJIE7sH4
> 
> ETA: You know we've talked about aspirin on here...it's somewhere here so aspirin on the skin isn't new to me. smiles




I've been following her since she started her blog. She is so creative!

Thanks for adding me to the juice squad. Feels funny since I'm the only one who really has a jheri curl. 

I'm loving the S-Curl no drip. Even if I don't bun, my hair still stays moisturized all day. I'll try & remember to come out of lurk mode every once & awhile so y'all don't have to put the squad on me.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> You already know tha deal, we need to see picsclick of tha twist out and of tha magical cocoction...



I guess we'll all get to see the twist out in da murnin' but at least I can let you see what the "Curly Pudding" looks like right now.







The picture doesn't really do it much justice. I'm thinking I'm gonna do a review of it on my next Youtube update!


----------



## My Friend

nakialovesshoes said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I've been following her since she started her blog. She is so creative!
> 
> Thanks for adding me to the juice squad. Feels funny since I'm the only *one who really has a jheri curl*.
> 
> I'm loving the S-Curl no drip. Even if I don't bun, my hair still stays moisturized all day. I'll try & remember to come out of lurk mode every once & awhile so y'all don't have to put the squad on me.


 

Nakia how long have you had your curl? Why did you decide to get one? I read here that the juice is what actually helped people to retain length back in the day, and not magically make their hair grow, right? Have you retained more than you would have by just juicin like the rest of us?


----------



## My Friend

Sianna said:


> Too late! You asked, so here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, they're not very pretty, but what I do like is the fact that my hair is thick enough that you don't see a whole lot of scalp in between the twists. I think they'll look better and better as my hair gets longer and longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What kind of juice have you tried My Friend?* The PJ in me must know!


 

Hi Sianna, 

I've tried Wave No-No, Fantasia IC you sticky and CFC Yellow for the other fellow. S-curl is my #1 and CFC Gold is my #2. 

I thought I was over my pj'ism but some how shoes keep appearing in the trunk of my car


----------



## choctaw

Hail, O Mighty JuiceMobstaChelz. Where is the Last Dragon of Detanglers, our own FantasticFizzleBizzle? Is she still traveling to put the smackdown on Sho Nuff for sneaking into Miz.MoMo's bottle of Skala Shea Butter?







P.S. I am juiced on CFCG.


----------



## Sianna

My Friend said:


> Hi Sianna,
> 
> I've tried Wave No-No, Fantasia IC you sticky and CFC Yellow for the other fellow. S-curl is my #1 and CFC Gold is my #2.
> 
> I thought I was over my pj'ism but some how shoes keep appearing in the trunk of my car



 I'm struggling with my PJ-ism! I was so resistant to it at first, but now I find it very hard not to go out and purchase the latest hair "craze." As long as it's within a certain price range. I'm not completely out of control! 

Ah, but shoes... shoes are a whole 'nother story! I have only the slightest addiction to those as well.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

My Friend said:


> Nakia how long have you had your curl? Why did you decide to get one? I read here that the juice is what actually helped people to retain length back in the day, and not magically make their hair grow, right? Have you retained more than you would have by just juicin like the rest of us?


 
I've had my curl almost 2 years now, I think. I was natural before that with many textures: kinky, curly & wavy. The variations of textures was frustrating to say the least. I talked to my stylist about my options. I wanted to texturize. She explained that a texturizer would make the kinky curly, the curly wavy & the wavy straight & basically I would still have different textures. 

She told me that if I wanted a uniform texture I could get a curl done on flexi rods vs. the traditional perm rod. The rest is history. I agree that it was the moisture that was causing people to retain more length back in the day vs. actually making their hair grow. 

I haven't been juicing long enough to say if there's a difference in retention. My normal curl maintenance products aren't half as moisturizing but that's because this is supposed to be a dry curl. Thing is, the S-Curl doesn't make it look wet or greasy and it feels a lot better. Plus it makes my new growth a lot more manageable. 

I had tried the CFCG before & my hair didn't like it at all. I started out with the Long Aid & it's nice but I was in Family Dollar & saw the S-Curl no drip  & decided to check it out. Poor Long Aid is still sitting in the drawer abandoned. This S-Curl is a keeper!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Hail, O Mighty JuiceMobstaChelz. Where is the Last Dragon of Detanglers, our own FantasticFizzleBizzle? Is she still traveling to put the smackdown on Sho Nuff for sneaking into Miz.MoMo's bottle of Skala Shea Butter?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I am juiced on CFCG.





Yes, she has just arrived and is putting tha smackdown on Sho Nuff, Stay tuned for updates...


P.S. Choctaw is high off CFCG...:woohoo2:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I guess we'll all get to see the twist out in da murnin' but at least I can let you see what the "Curly Pudding" looks like right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture doesn't really do it much justice. I'm thinking I'm gonna do a review of it on my next Youtube update!


 What? You have a YouTube?? Whats tha link! I wanna watch!!!

And that Curly pudding looks very  very very very very.....very Juiceified...I call it.....:scratchch
*"Juicy Couture Meringue Pudding de Sianna"*


----------



## wyldcurlz

omg - i'm here, i'm here! you ladies are funny. k, update on me, i'm still going through this thread and reading and learning. i'm still scared that this arrid air is gonna suck any "juice" benefits outta my hair. buuuuuuttttt, guess i'll give it a try this weekend, cuz i'm gonna rock nothing but a curly ponytail all week. hope da juice works for me too! dry air or not.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

wyldcurlz said:


> omg - i'm here, i'm here! you ladies are funny. k, update on me, i'm still going through this thread and reading and learning. i'm still scared that this arrid air is gonna suck any "juice" benefits outta my hair. buuuuuuttttt, guess i'll give it a try this weekend, cuz i'm gonna rock nothing but a curly ponytail all week. hope da juice works for me too! dry air or not.




*Lol, you must not know, we are RELENTLESS with tha juice, we were not just gonna let ya slide by with that one, You gots ta do like every other juicer and check in to tell us whats juicayyyyy witcha. Or tha Juice Mobmob will mos def be comin at cha ova and ova and ova and ova and ova again... Until ya come correct and Juiceified. You are officially taken off tha list...get that juice on ya head and keep that juice on ya head*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
2. Love Always(Nisha619)
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. trendsetta25
9. honey009
10. Dragone
11. leleepop
12. mush211
13. Tyra
14. Honeytips
15. mewzickmorena 
16. yaya24
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
20. ycj1
21. Reyna21
22. babydollhair
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
24. omachine
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz(FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
5.PrettyfaceAnb 

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> What? You have a YouTube?? Whats tha link! I wanna watch!!!



 It's nothing fancy, just monthly hair updates, some product reviews and I think one tutorial. Here's the link to my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/PhoenixNubia



Chelz said:


> And that Curly pudding looks very  very very very very.....very Juiceified...I call it.....:scratchch
> *"Juicy Couture Meringue Pudding de Sianna"*



Yeah, umm... the sentiment is very much appreciated, but that name is... kinda long. Plus, I didn't make up the recipe. I just made a slightly modified version.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> It's nothing fancy, just monthly hair updates, some product reviews and I think one tutorial. Here's the link to my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/PhoenixNubia
> 
> Yeah, umm... the sentiment is very much appreciated, but that name is... kinda long. Plus, I didn't make up the recipe. I just made a slightly modified version.



Ok I'm about to go watch you channel! 

And ermmmmm...dont hate on tha name niiiiiiiiiii(now), If yours is slightly modified then it aint tha same!! So now I shall call it...*"Juicy Meringue de Sianna"*


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i...  i cant sleep yall.  my insomnia is super bad tonite   so anyone awake?


----------



## latasha_ware71

I LOVE THE JUICE!!! i am in iraq and the hot weather made my natural hair soooooo dry. but i saw cfcg and tried it at night, and woke up to super soft shiney hair. and not at all greasey. im in on the challenge. i oil my scalp but all i use is the juice. i looooovvvve it!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Update!

I love to juice. Its great. I do it everyday. I need to buy more. It keeps me hair soft. I wont know about retention until early July. I'll come back.


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Yes, she has just arrived and is putting tha smackdown on Sho Nuff, Stay tuned for updates...
> 
> 
> P.S. Choctaw is high off CFCG...:woohoo2:




aw c'mon Chelz ... its Sunday and I aint out there directing traffic with my CFCG bottle


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Ok I'm about to go watch you channel!
> 
> And ermmmmm...dont hate on tha name niiiiiiiiiii(now), If yours is slightly modified then it aint tha same!! So now I shall call it...*"Juicy Meringue de Sianna"*



Fine! You win, the name of the concoction is as you say! :master:

Anyway, I undid my twists this morning and the twist out was NOT da business, so I just fluffed it all out and pulled it into a puff.  

On the other hand, my hair is still SUPA soft, moisturized, and slightly greasy. Aside from the greasy part, it feels fantastic! 

Gotta love da juice!

Oh, was that you that subscribed to my channel this morning? :scratchch


----------



## babydollhair

I used the juice! It does the job i just havent used it consistently this month because i have gotten my hair straighten... its a keeper


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Okay, still juicin'! Hey, Chelz n FB2, I'm going to NYC tomorrow for my fiance's graduation from college, and I'll be gone till June 4th.....Puleaze don't put me on a milk carton or a MIA list. I don't think I'll have time to hop online while I'm gone. I also plan to BC while I'm there.


----------



## Sianna

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay, still juicin'! Hey, Chelz n FB2, I'm going to NYC tomorrow for my fiance's graduation from college, and I'll be gone till June 4th.....Puleaze don't put me on a milk carton or a MIA list. I don't think I'll have time to hop online while I'm gone. I also plan to BC while I'm there.



Oh wow!! I hope you have fun while you're gone and don't forget to come back with pics!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Sianna said:


> Oh wow!! I hope you have fun while you're gone and don't forget to come back with pics!!



Thanks! I will definitely have tons of pics. I subbed your channel, too!


----------



## Sianna

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Thanks! I will definitely have tons of pics. I subbed your channel, too!



Look forward to seeing your BC! And thanks for subscribing!


----------



## leleepop

Still juicing, im gonna rest my hair in twists for a while, so its really on.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

latasha_ware71 said:


> I LOVE THE JUICE!!! i am in iraq and the hot weather made my natural hair soooooo dry. but i saw cfcg and tried it at night, and woke up to super soft shiney hair. and not at all greasey. im in on the challenge. i oil my scalp but all i use is the juice. i looooovvvve it!!!




*Thanks for joinin in on tha challenge!! Keep it juicayyyy out there!!*




 *Welcome to tha JUICE Latasha_Ware71!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

...................................................
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

leleepop said:


> Still juicing, im gonna rest my hair in twists for a while, so its really on.




*Its Juicayyyy Juicayyy Juicy.......*



prettyfaceANB said:


> Update!
> 
> I love to juice. Its great. I do it everyday. I need to buy more. It keeps me hair soft. I wont know about retention until early July. I'll come back.



*OMG Prettyface is that you????......   *



babydollhair said:


> I used the juice! It does the job i just havent used it consistently this month because i have gotten my hair straighten... its a keeper



*Be good to tha juice and it WILL be good to you! 
*


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
2. Love Always(Nisha619)
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. trendsetta25
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
14. Honeytips
15. mewzickmorena 
16. yaya24
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
20. ycj1
21. Reyna21
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
24. omachine
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Fine! You win, the name of the concoction is as you say! :master:
> 
> Anyway, I undid my twists this morning and the twist out was NOT da business, so I just fluffed it all out and pulled it into a puff.
> 
> On the other hand, my hair is still SUPA soft, moisturized, and slightly greasy. Aside from the greasy part, it feels fantastic!
> 
> Gotta love da juice!
> 
> Oh, was that you that subscribed to my channel this morning? :scratchch




Yes I agree, ya gotta  tha juice, cause it will love you back....

And naw that wasnt me, my labtop was actin kinda shady last nightsekret, and it wouldnt let me load tha page...Bad Sony VAIO Bad!!spank....and plus I dont have a youtube page, I'm too lazy to make one...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Yes I agree, ya gotta  tha juice, cause it will love you back....
> 
> And naw that wasnt me, my labtop was actin kinda shady last nightsekret, and it wouldnt let me load tha page...Bad Sony VAIO Bad!!spank....and plus I dont have a youtube page, I'm too lazy to make one...



  Okay. I just asked because like a few minutes after you said you were gonna check out my channel, someone subscribed to my page.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> aw c'mon Chelz ... its Sunday and I aint out there directing traffic with my CFCG bottle



Lol okay Choc, I would hope not,...for juice sake


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Okay. I just asked because like a few minutes after you said you were gonna check out my channel, someone subscribed to my page.



So why you rollin ya eyes?  I dont have a youtube page!! If I had one you already know what I would name it...:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Okay, still juicin'! Hey, Chelz n FB2, I'm going to NYC tomorrow for my fiance's graduation from college, and I'll be gone till June 4th.....Puleaze don't put me on a milk carton or a MIA list. I don't think I'll have time to hop online while I'm gone. I also plan to BC while I'm there.



Awww thats great! Tell him we said Congratz!! , And I will make sure you dont end up on tha missing list, but on June 5th, its on!


----------



## belldandy

Hey guys, my hair just keeps rejecting juice.  So I think I am just going to have to sit this one out.  I am moving towards a minimalist regimen. Just cowashing conefree, water, oil and protective styling for the most part (dcing too of course  

I wish everyone luck in this challenge! Keep it *juicay*!


----------



## Honeytips

Hey girlies!!! Da Juice police came looking for me so I better check in because I don't want to end up in da juice jail!!  Got a new bottle of S curl last Thursday so I don't have to skimp with the little remainder that I had. Yesterday I washed and conditioned my hair (no deep conditioning until I get my steamer), squirt on the juice and put my hair into twists. I'm going to continue juicing every morning as per usual!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Honeytips said:


> Hey girlies!!! Da Juice police came looking for me so I better check in because I don't want to end up in da juice jail!!  Got a new bottle of S curl last Thursday so I don't have to skimp with the little remainder that I had. Yesterday I washed and conditioned my hair (no deep conditioning until I get my steamer), squirt on the juice and put my hair into twists. I'm going to continue juicing every morning as per usual!



*Thanks for finally checkin in wit us......*





*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
2. Love Always(Nisha619)
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. trendsetta25
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
*14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
15. mewzickmorena 
16. yaya24
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
20. ycj1
21. Reyna21
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
24. omachine
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> Hey guys, my hair just keeps rejecting juice.  So I think I am just going to have to sit this one out.  I am moving towards a minimalist regimen. Just cowashing conefree, water, oil and protective styling for the most part (dcing too of course
> 
> I wish everyone luck in this challenge! *Keep it juicay!*




Hey BellDandyyyyy!! 

Hold up! Which juice were you using or what juices have you tried? We cant let you give up that easy!! There are soooooo many choices, you can make your own juice AND braidsprays with glycerin are also tha juice....so what do ya say??? sekret:Say Yes to Juice!)


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> [/B]
> 
> Hey BellDandyyyyy!!
> 
> Hold up! Which juice were you using or what juices have you tried? We cant let you give up that easy!! There are soooooo many choices, you can make your own juice AND braidsprays with glycerin are also tha juice....so what do ya say??? sekret:Say Yes to Juice!)


 
LMAO!


----------



## belldandy

Chelz, you crazy girl!  We would have fun irl lol...

Okay, I tried, sulfur 8 braid spray (has water then glycerin), CFCG, then i made a homemade mix with aloe glycerin and rose water. I dont like how it makes my hair feel or look...like hard and greasy kinda puffy...



I wish it had worked out.


----------



## Bublin

JUICY NEWS JUST IN..................HOLD THAT FRONT PAGE.......

I reported earlier that CFG did not work for me and made my hair like feel like a brillo pad.  I can confirm that this report was false due to incomplete and half-baked researching on my part.

Care Free Gold DOES work - IF I USE IT ON DRY HAIR.

My tresses are juicing up and just loving this stuff.  It leaves my hair silky, no stickiness, yet strangly hydrated without any oily feeling.  My hair has never felt like this before.

So if i wash and leave to airdry (which takes about half a day) i then juice up until my next wash.  I make sure to use my usual leave-in's until my hair dries though.

I feel juiceeeetastic.


----------



## soulfusion

^^ Okay, I need to try that ... especially since I have a brand new bottle sitting here.  I'm feeling so jucilicious right about now.  I pre=pooed, washed, steamed some condish in and oiled/juiced.  My hair and scalp feel great.  

Have a great week fellow juicers!


----------



## afrocentric_soul

Still juicing.  The boo loves the feel of my hair when I juice and perm rod my hair.  He loves to put his hands in my hair.  Looking to give my hair a break...need to find a braider here in the DMV.  If any of you have ant suggestions, please help a sista out.


----------



## omachine

hi ladies-

i just got pulled over by the juice police for failing to check in..in lieu of a ticket i am here to confess my juicing routine...okay i bag my entire head every night. i use s-curl with a garnier leave-in conditioner...my hair reggie during the day is pretty much all over the place....i experienced some major shedding and tangling of my ends because of this...now i am trying to keep things as simple as possible without giving up the juice...

thanks and happy juicing!!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Just checking in. Washed, no DC, just a reg express cond that I love & now I'm juiced & under a baggy until 2morrow.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> Chelz, you crazy girl!  We would have fun irl lol...
> 
> Okay, I tried, sulfur 8 braid spray (has water then glycerin), CFCG, then i made a homemade mix with aloe glycerin and rose water. I dont like how it makes my hair feel or look...like hard and greasy kinda puffy...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it had worked out.



Yes, I gets crazy

And Ummmmmmm....

Last time I checked there were more than two juices....just sayin

There is S-curl, regular CFC, Wave Nouveau,Hawaiian Silky,other braid sprays(tha African brands), juicy gels, L.A. green activator gel, Scurl blue jel,etc etc etc etc...COME ON SON!!! 

You still didnt think you were getting off that easy did you?? Tisk tisk...


*Oh and then you can go pick up some Skala fo' a dolla:dollar:...then you can Skala and Juice, Juice and Skala, Holla fo' a dolla!!!:dollar: Whooop Whoooopppppp

Holla Back youngin Whooopppp Whooooooopppp! *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

omachine said:


> hi ladies-
> 
> i just got pulled over by the juice police for failing to check in..in lieu of a ticket i am here to confess my juicing routine...okay i bag my entire head every night. i use s-curl with a garnier leave-in conditioner...my hair reggie during the day is pretty much all over the place....i experienced some major shedding and tangling of my ends because of this...now i am trying to keep things as simple as possible without giving up the juice...
> 
> thanks and happy juicing!!!



*Thanks for finally checkin in with us cause I showl was about to issue you a juice ticket...and that woulda been a Juicedemeanor.....*





*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
2. Love Always(Nisha619)
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. trendsetta25
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
*14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
15. mewzickmorena 
16. yaya24
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
20. ycj1
21. Reyna21
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
*24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Bublin said:


> JUICY NEWS JUST IN..................HOLD THAT FRONT PAGE.......



.....



Bublin said:


> I reported earlier that CFG did not work for me and *made my hair like feel like a brillo pad.*  I can confirm that this report was false due to incomplete and *half-baked researching* on my part.



*Noooooo not tha Brillo Pad!!!! 

@ half-baked research...*



Bublin said:


> *Care Free Gold DOES work* - IF I USE IT ON DRY HAIR.
> 
> My tresses are juicing up and just loving this stuff.  It leaves my hair silky, no stickiness, yet strangly hydrated without any oily feeling.  My hair has never felt like this before.
> 
> So if i wash and leave to airdry (which takes about half a day) i then juice up until my next wash.  I make sure to use my usual leave-in's until my hair dries though.
> 
> I feel juiceeeetastic.



*, Yes Lawdddddddddd!!! Praise tha Juice Gods!!!! :reddancer:*



soulfusion said:


> ^^ Okay, I need to try that ... especially since I have a brand new bottle sitting here.  I'm feeling so *jucilicious* right about now.  I pre=pooed, washed, steamed some condish in and oiled/juiced.  My hair and scalp feel great.
> 
> *Have a great week fellow juicers!*



*Where you goin? And I like that word, I dont think Ive used that one before...JUCILICIOUS
*


afrocentric_soul said:


> Still juicing.  The boo loves the feel of my hair when I juice and perm rod my hair.  He loves to put his hands in my hair.  Looking to give my hair a break...need to find a braider here in the DMV.  If any of you have ant suggestions, please help a sista out.



*Your boo be like "Come here guh, lemme feel yo hurrr" in his Barry White voice...*



nakialovesshoes said:


> Just checking in. Washed, no DC, just a reg express cond that I love & now I'm juiced & under a baggy until 2morrow.



*Whats tha name of the condish??:eyebrows2

And Uh-oh NakiasShoes is goin hard with tha juice baggy! Show em how its done girl*


----------



## merilusmims

still juicin


----------



## JuiceMobsta

merilusmims said:


> still juicin



Yay!!!


----------



## song_of_serenity

So last night, I combed out my hair and put it in some braids and spritz it DAMP (but not wet!!) with the juice/water mix!! (ETA- the braids were to keep it from knotting up during the night. I get ssk way too frequently leaving my hair out)

Today, I unbraided (felt nice and soft!!) rubbed in some knot today through the whole head (ETA and then combed it out,* if you don't own knot today, please try it!*! With the moisture from last night's juice and the knot today, the comb glided through!! Detangling was a breeze!) and added a bit of ecostyler and water. My hair is, even now, SO SOFT!









I still think it looks weird from the side, but hopefully better when the top catches up with the back, length-wise













My hair is growing so fast and I'm retaining a lot more as a natural than I did as a relaxed. And the juice is helping me retain! 

I LOVE THIS JUICE.


----------



## ycj1

Chelz said:


> Yay!!!


Chelz, yeah girl I'm here and am juicin! Just washed and con my yarn braids and juiced them friday! Thanks so much for my reminder tho! It is keeping me up on my game. Good to know yr lookn out!


----------



## ycj1

Chelz said:


> *Thanks for finally checkin in with us cause I showl was about to issue you a juice ticket...and that woulda been a Juicedemeanor.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward
> *
> 
> 1. GaiasDaughter24
> 2. Love Always(Nisha619)
> *3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> 8. trendsetta25
> 9. honey009
> 10. Dragone
> *11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
> 12. mush211
> 13. Tyra
> *14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
> 15. mewzickmorena
> 16. yaya24
> 17. girlyprincess23
> 18. NIN4eva
> 19. Ebonybunny
> 20. ycj1
> 21. Reyna21
> *22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
> *23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
> *24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
> 25. sqzbly1908
> 
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1.Anna9764
> 2.Ms_Coco37
> *3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
> 4.Nicey
> *5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


Chelz, girl I'm still around and juicin! Just washed and con my yarn braids and juiced afterwards this past friday! Good lookn out! I kinda needed that reminder! Much appreciated.


----------



## ms.blue

I'm still keepin' it juicy!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I'm still keepin' it juicy!!!



Lol dont worry Mz Blue, I see ya:eye:, you arent on tha list...yet.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> So last night, I combed out my hair and put it in some braids and spritz it DAMP (but not wet!!) with the juice/water mix!! (ETA- the braids were to keep it from knotting up during the night. I get ssk way too frequently leaving my hair out)
> 
> Today, I unbraided (felt nice and soft!!) rubbed in some knot today through the whole head (ETA and then combed it out,* if you don't own knot today, please try it!*! With the moisture from last night's juice and the knot today, the comb glided through!! Detangling was a breeze!) and added a bit of ecostyler and water. My hair is, even now, SO SOFT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think it looks weird from the side, but hopefully better when the top catches up with the back, length-wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair is growing so fast and I'm retaining a lot more as a natural than I did as a relaxed. And the juice is helping me retain!
> 
> I LOVE THIS JUICE.



*Girl your hair is FAB-O-LOUS:2cool:!!!As always!! You betta work that puff girl!! Them curlz is on and poppinnnnn!!!! How ya do dat there, how, how, ha how ya do dat there... I need me some Knot today in my life!!!! *


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> Lol dont worry Mz Blue, I see ya:eye:, you arent on tha list...yet.



I'm not tryin' to be on the list


----------



## gennatay

I'm still spraying. Heck, I even started spraying my babies hair!. But today, I ran out of essential oils to make my mixture.  So tomorrow, I don't know what I'm going to do....


----------



## Reinventing21

OMG!  I don't even remember posting in here!  Even though I always read this thread LOL.  Ummm Yes I am still juicin my hair and my baby's.  I was using S-Curl on hers but now that it is hot her hair got poofy so now her hair loves SCurl Activator Gel in the tube.  I just tried Dudley's and I LOVE LOOOOOVVVVEEE it!

Speaking of LOVE, I LOVE ur hair Song of Serenity!

ETA:  Chelz u def know how to keep the party live lol thanks for keeping us on our toes!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ycj1 said:


> Chelz, yeah girl I'm here and am juicin! Just washed and con my yarn braids and juiced them friday! Thanks so much for my reminder tho! It is keeping me up on my game. Good to know yr lookn out!





ycj1 said:


> Chelz, girl I'm still around and juicin! Just washed and con my yarn braids and juiced afterwards this past friday! Good lookn out! I kinda needed that reminder! Much appreciated.



*Thanks for  checkin in with us, your name is officially off tha list! And I dont mind giving out reminders,Not at all!!!! *



Reyna21 said:


> OMG!  I don't even remember posting in here!  Even though I always read this thread LOL.  Ummm Yes I am still juicin my hair and my baby's.  I was using S-Curl on hers but now that it is hot her hair got poofy so now her hair loves SCurl Activator Gel in the tube.  I just tried Dudley's and I LOVE LOOOOOVVVVEEE it!
> 
> Speaking of LOVE, I LOVE ur hair Song of Serenity!



* Girl you were juicing on lurk mode!!! That is a JUICEDEMEANOR!!!! But i am glad to hear tha juice is on ya head!!! And on your lil munchkin as well
*


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
*2. Love Always(Nisha619) (Found, but needs to come check in!!!!)*
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. trendsetta25
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
*14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
15. mewzickmorena 
16. yaya24
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
*20. ycj1 (Found, and is Juicerific)*
*21. Reyna21 (Found,Was Juicin on lurkmode!!)*
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
*24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Chelz said:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> *Whats tha name of the condish??:eyebrows2*
> 
> *And Uh-oh NakiasShoes is goin hard with tha juice baggy! Show em how its done girl*


 
Forgive me - I'm long winded & can't just give a simple answer. Design Essentials makes a conditioner called Express. How my stylist explained it to me is that the molecules in this conditioner are small enough to penetrate without the need for heat to open the hair cuticle. It's great for when you're having a lazy moment like I was today.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

gennatay said:


> I'm still spraying. Heck, I even started spraying my babies hair!. But today, I ran out of essential oils to make my mixture.  *So tomorrow, I don't know what I'm going to do....*



Go out and buy some more...


----------



## Reinventing21

OMG Chelz How did you KNOW I was juicin in lurk mode?!!!  Okay Okay I am ready to pay the fine-- lol--my hair is loving the Dudley juice!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I'm not tryin' to be on the list



Well you have been doing some good juice work thus far, You have an A+ in all of your juice classes...Juicerithmetic, Juicenglish,Juiscience, and and PsychJuicecology...Way to go!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Forgive me - I'm long winded & can't just give a simple answer. Design Essentials makes a conditioner called Express. How my stylist explained it to me is that the molecules in this conditioner are small enough to penetrate without the need for heat to open the hair cuticle. It's great for when you're having a lazy moment like I was today.



hmmmm:scratchch I might have to try some of that, did you get it from the BSS or the salon?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Reyna21 said:


> OMG Chelz How did you KNOW I was juicin in lurk mode?!!!  Okay Okay I am ready to pay the fine-- lol--my hair is loving the Dudley juice!!



Girl...honey chile...tha JuiceMobstaChelz knows EVERYTHING!!!

Yes I would normally charge you a large fine for such a naughty Juicedemeanor, ,but since it is not a jufelony I will let ya slide...only for this one time though....


----------



## Khaiya

DCing right now, Keracare Humecto has glycerin as the second ingredient (or really near the top) so its like DCing with juice!! I'm gonna wash it out soon, see if i can get it detangled and stuff and get busy with the juice.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> DCing right now, Keracare Humecto has glycerin as the second ingredient (or really near the top) so its like DCing with juice!! I'm gonna wash it out soon, see if i can get it detangled and stuff and get busy with the juice.



Hey Khaiya! I was beginnin to wonder where you were...


----------



## choctaw

DCing with homemade smoothie (banana baby food, CO, honey, molasses, acv and Skala fruit cocktail).  Gonna wash the DC out and juice with CFCG.


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> Yes, I gets crazy
> 
> And Ummmmmmm....
> 
> Last time I checked there were more than two juices....just sayin
> 
> There is S-curl, regular CFC, Wave Nouveau,Hawaiian Silky,other braid sprays(tha African brands), juicy gels, L.A. green activator gel, Scurl blue jel,etc etc etc etc...COME ON SON!!!
> 
> You still didnt think you were getting off that easy did you?? Tisk tisk...
> 
> 
> *Oh and then you can go pick up some Skala fo' a dolla:dollar:...then you can Skala and Juice, Juice and Skala, Holla fo' a dolla!!!:dollar: Whooop Whoooopppppp*
> 
> *Holla Back youngin Whooopppp Whooooooopppp! *


 


I'm going *BROKE* :dollar::dollar::dollar: chelz!  I gots deep conditioners to buy....didn't you read my location? "looking for conditioner"  :creatures

okay, since i am going cone free i tried to make my own moisturizer today:

mostly water
some aloe juice 
splash of v05 moisture milk
splash of glycerin

it only has a small amount of glycerin.  my hair loves water, i just spray it like 3 times a day to dampen it and keep it moving...

It's not da juice though.... :gotroasted:   The yellow smiley is Belldandy...


----------



## belldandy

Am I not juicy enough for you guys ???


----------



## Lovelylife

Chelz said:


> *Thanks for finally checkin in with us cause I showl was about to issue you a juice ticket...and that woulda been a Juicedemeanor.....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward
> *
> 
> 1. GaiasDaughter24
> 2. Love Always(Nisha619)
> *3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> 8. trendsetta25
> 9. honey009
> 10. Dragone
> *11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
> 12. mush211
> 13. Tyra
> *14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
> 15. mewzickmorena
> 16. yaya24
> 17. girlyprincess23
> 18. NIN4eva
> 19. Ebonybunny
> 20. ycj1
> 21. Reyna21
> *22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
> *23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
> *24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
> 25. sqzbly1908
> 
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1.Anna9764
> 2.Ms_Coco37
> *3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
> 4.Nicey
> *5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


This is cute


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Lovelylife said:


> This is cute



Thanks girl,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> I'm going *BROKE* :dollar::dollar::dollar: chelz!  I gots deep conditioners to buy....didn't you read my location? "looking for conditioner"  :creatures
> 
> okay, since i am going cone free i tried to make my own moisturizer today:
> 
> mostly water
> some aloe juice
> splash of v05 moisture milk
> splash of glycerin
> 
> it only has a small amount of glycerin.  my hair loves water, i just spray it like 3 times a day to dampen it and keep it moving...
> 
> It's not da juice though.... :gotroasted:   The yellow smiley is Belldandy...





belldandy said:


> Am I not juicy enough for you guys ???



Lol, calm down Bell Dandy, you get the "Juicers Pass", for when you are not 100% juicy and are trying to get your juice act together and figure things out,. This pass is good for 2 weeks, so by June 7th I expect to hear a juicaaayyy update from you!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> DCing with homemade smoothie (banana baby food, CO, honey, molasses, acv and Skala fruit cocktail).  Gonna wash the DC out and juice with CFCG.



Oh Choc I tried to mix some molasses into my cholesterol one time and not only did it smell gawd awful and putrid, it made it look like chocolate cholesterol! 

And I'm mad how you called it a smoothie, girl I could whip that mixture up and eat it!!!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> *Girl your hair is FAB-O-LOUS:2cool:!!!As always!! You betta work that puff girl!! Them curlz is on and poppinnnnn!!!! How ya do dat there, how, how, ha how ya do dat there... I need me some Knot today in my life!!!! *



THANK YOU! 
I kind of ignored the knot today after my first test run with kkcc (I may give it a try ONE MORE TIME since my hair has grown but we'll see, stuff is expensive)
It's an awesome leave in and makes detangling much easier on me!

I keep touching my hair, it's so soft. Sometimes ecostyler can have a bit of a crunch but I think the juice n water mix prior to using it plus the knot today (honestly used only about two quarter sizes all over my head) made it so soft.
I may rock too afro puff pigtails tomorrow, watch me. 
I'm wondering what to do with my hair, I'm off to bed soon...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> THANK YOU!
> I kind of ignored the knot today after my first test run with kkcc (I may give it a try ONE MORE TIME since my hair has grown but we'll see, stuff is expensive)
> It's an awesome leave in and makes detangling much easier on me!
> 
> I keep touching my hair, it's so soft. Sometimes ecostyler can have a bit of a crunch but I think the juice n water mix prior to using it plus the knot today (honestly used only about two quarter sizes all over my head) made it so soft.
> *I may rock too afro puff pigtails tomorrow, watch me.*
> I'm wondering what to do with my hair, I'm off to bed soon...



How much that Knot today cost? If its too high imma be like Knot today!! 

Awww lawd you rockin tha double puff puffs 2morow? You takin it alllll tha way back...

Goodnight girl, I mean Good murnin!


----------



## gn1g

I saw a grown woman at church yesterday with 2 big afro puffs.



Does anyone use the juice while wearing a wrap or rollerset?


----------



## yaya24

I am still in!!!!

I juice daily. My new concoction of the juice is: care free gold+ skala ceramides leave in+ kemi oyl + aloe vera juice. 

My juice journey is kind of.. well.. boring. I keep my hair cornrowed daily and saturate them in the morning with the juice. Before bed I use my shealoe mix.


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> Lol, calm down Bell Dandy, you get the "Juicers Pass", for when you are not 100% juicy and are trying to get your juice act together and figure things out,. This pass is good for 2 weeks, so by June 7th I expect to hear a juicaaayyy update from you!!!


 

Oh, okay! Cuz I was about to call the hotline and complain...


----------



## afrocentric_soul

Just co-washed after working out this morning. Used my S-Curl and sealed my ends with Vitamin E oil.  I'm supposed to be roller setting, but I'm too tired and thinking about just letting it air dry (a mess b/c I have relaxed hair).  I guess I should quit being lazy and get to rolling...

And I'm still looking for a good braider in the DMV to hide my hair for a while...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

yaya24 said:


> I am still in!!!!
> 
> I juice daily. My new concoction of the juice is: care free gold+ skala ceramides leave in+ kemi oyl + aloe vera juice.
> 
> My juice journey is kind of.. well.. boring. I keep my hair cornrowed daily and saturate them in the morning with the juice. Before bed I use my shealoe mix.



*Thanks for checkin in with us and tellin us wuz juzzzayyy witcha, your juice concoction sounds Muy Delicioso! I might have to try tha ceramide g3 mixed with tha cfcg!*





*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
*2. Love Always(Nisha619) (Found,fell off tha juicewagon but might hop back on!!)*
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. trendsetta25
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
*14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
15. mewzickmorena 
*16. yaya24 (Found, and rockin juicayyyy braids)*
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
*20. ycj1 (Found, and is keeping it Juicerific!)
21. Reyna21 (Found, and was juicing on lurk mode!!)*
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
*24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> Oh, okay! Cuz I was about to call the hotline and complain...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

gn1g said:


> I saw a grown woman at church yesterday with 2 big afro puffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone use the juice while wearing a wrap or rollerset?



Afro puffs at church? She was wrong fo dat!

I'm not sure but you could try it and tell us how it works out!


----------



## Love Always

As instructed by Chelz, I wanted to stop in and say hi.  I haven't been juicing but I need to because I got my hair trimmed on Saturday and I got more trimmed off than expected .  I need to re-join the challenge because I'm getting frustrated with my ends and I want to be BSL by the end of this year.  I will try to post a pic of my hair either today or tomorrow so you ladies can see what I'm working with.


----------



## a_shoe_6307

Just wanted to say I'm still juicing ladies, but these last couple weeks of school was a killer so I didnt have time to stop in.  I am so glad to be done.  Can't wait for graduation next week!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love Always said:


> As instructed by Chelz, I wanted to stop in and say hi.  I haven't been juicing but I need to because I got my hair trimmed on Saturday and I got more trimmed off than expected .  I need to re-join the challenge because I'm getting frustrated with my ends and I want to be BSL by the end of this year.  I will try to post a pic of my hair either today or tomorrow so you ladies can see what I'm working with.



Thanks for checking in girl!!! Your name has been taken off tha list

Cant wait to see your pics, dont leave us hangin!!!


----------



## Sianna

I'm still here! Still juicing!!!

I am so in love with my CFCG!!! I adore how soft it makes my hair feel and I really like that you can use it on top of conditioner! Last night after I co-washed, I saturated my hair with undiluted conditioner as a leave-in and then put in some CFCG. 

I am so glad I started using that stuff cause it allows me to maintain my addiction with conditioner while also adding extra moisture! 

I couldn't use conditioner with my Long Aid gel cause it would make white little globs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ETA: I'm gonna have to try that Knot Today too! :scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

a_shoe_6307 said:


> Just wanted to say I'm still juicing ladies, but these last couple weeks of school was a killer so I didnt have time to stop in.  I am so glad to be done.  Can't wait for graduation next week!!!



Awwww Congratz girlie!!!  Happy to hear you are still keepin it juicified!! :reddancer:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I'm still here! Still juicing!!!
> 
> I am so in love with my CFCG!!! I adore how soft it makes my hair feel and I really like that you can use it on top of conditioner! Last night after I co-washed, I saturated my hair with undiluted conditioner as a leave-in and then put in some CFCG.
> 
> I am so glad I started using that stuff cause it allows me to maintain my addiction with conditioner while also adding extra moisture!
> 
> I couldn't use conditioner with my Long Aid gel cause it would make white little globs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm gonna have to try that Knot Today too! :scratchch



We already know you aint goin nowhere Sianna, you go hard or go home for tha juice,

Whoop whoop CFCG in tha house!Raise tha roof! Tha roof is on Fiyah... Burn baby burn....

Girl which conditioner you use? I had watched one of your yt videos and you were saying you didnt feel like doing nothing,lol...

I like this smiley(
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Chelz said:


> *Its Juicayyyy Juicayyy Juicy.......*
> 
> 
> 
> *OMG Prettyface is that you????......   *
> 
> 
> 
> *Be good to tha juice and it WILL be good to you!
> *
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward
> *
> 
> 1. GaiasDaughter24
> 2. Love Always(Nisha619)
> *3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> 8. trendsetta25
> 9. honey009
> 10. Dragone
> *11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
> 12. mush211
> 13. Tyra
> 14. Honeytips
> 15. mewzickmorena
> 16. yaya24
> 17. girlyprincess23
> 18. NIN4eva
> 19. Ebonybunny
> 20. ycj1
> 21. Reyna21
> *22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
> *23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
> 24. omachine
> 25. sqzbly1908
> 
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1.Anna9764
> 2.Ms_Coco37
> *3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
> 4.Nicey
> *5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*




Hheheehehhe Ur funny. Yes thats me and I am still keeping it juicy. LOL!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

prettyfaceANB said:


> Hheheehehhe Ur funny. Yes thats me and I am still keeping it juicy. LOL!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Oh another update. 

I just brought another bottle. Boy that stuff wen fast. A little over a month. I use it ALOT. I dont think I've consumed another product Ive ever used so quickly.


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> We already know you aint goin nowhere Sianna, you go hard or go home for tha juice,
> 
> Whoop whoop CFCG in tha house!Raise tha roof! Tha roof is on Fiyah... Burn baby burn....
> 
> Girl which conditioner you use? I had watched one of your yt videos and you were saying you didnt feel like doing nothing,lol...
> 
> I like this smiley(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



 No Ma'am!! I'z not goin' no wherez!!

I'm still using my Vo5. Dat stuff is da bomb! At least for my hair anyway.

Which video did you watch? :scratchch

ETA: I like dat smiley too!


----------



## iaec06

picked two bottles of the extra light Right on Today. I will use this for a while until i find the origional again.


----------



## taj

Just checking in ladies, I'm still juicin!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ya'll!!!

Hey check this out...can i use my Crece Pelo leave-in as my juice??? Its got glycerin in it and it makes my hair so soft!!!!! I'm in love...my head feels like a cat's body! And i can use it on ALL my hair..not just the newgrowth....i'm so in love...in fact let me go update ma Crece Pelo thread!!


----------



## trendsetta25

Chelz said:


> Attention the  Juicers Most Wanted List #5 is out, you already know the drill so dont play, no justice no juice.... No Justice No Juice!!!....Yes the list has gotten even longer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward
> *
> 
> 1. GaiasDaughter24
> 2. Love Always(Nisha619)
> 3. Moniquenuss
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> 8. trendsetta25
> 9. honey009
> 10. Dragone
> 11. leleepop
> 12. mush211
> 13. Tyra
> 14. Honeytips
> 15. mewzickmorena
> 16. yaya24
> 17. girlyprincess23
> 18. NIN4eva
> 19. Ebonybunny
> 20. ycj1
> 21. Reyna21
> 22. babydollhair
> 23. MyFriend
> 24. omachine
> 25. sqzbly1908
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1.Anna9764
> 2.Ms_Coco37
> 3.Wyldcurlz
> 4.Nicey
> 5.PrettyfaceAnb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*



see what happened was....i was um....abducted by...um...aliens right...and uh...as soon as i was taken on their spaceship they took my internet access..yea...so like i had to...uh...fight them off...one by one...:hardslap:...so then when i got a chance to escape  i immediately went on LHCF to uh....see if anyone noticed that i had been kidnapped....long and behold it was noticed .

I'm home safe and sound. The monsters that took me to their cave let me keep one thing and i chose my S-Curl over my blackberry. GOOD NEWS! i was able to juice every night.


I'M BACK LADIES! DID YA MISS ME? (in my Varnell Hill voice: for my Martin fans)


----------



## TaraDyan

Hey, ladies!   Just wanted to check in before I get put on the Juicer's Most Wanted List.  We can't have that now can we?

I'm still juicin' and what not, but not this week.  I flat ironed my hair for a wedding over the weekend, so I'm wearing it straight until Wednesday.  My hair is feenin' ... dare I say beggin' ... for da juice, but I'll have to deny it until Wednesday.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> No Ma'am!! I'z not goin' no wherez!!
> 
> I'm still using my Vo5. Dat stuff is da bomb! At least for my hair anyway.
> 
> Which video did you watch? :scratchch
> 
> ETA: I like dat smiley too!



Lol Youz not goin' No wherez! 

I needs to get that V05 in muh life,have you ever tried the Kiwi Lime Clarifying condish? I have that one!

I watched the newest video you have up I think... The camera was above you somewheres and you mentioned using the ApHogee Green Tea everyday for several weeks...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

iaec06 said:


> picked two bottles of the extra light Right on Today. I will use this for a while until i find the origional again.



Well I hope you can find the original one!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

taj said:


> Just checking in ladies, I'm still juicin!!



Heyyyy Taj, wuz poppin...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Lol Youz not goin' No wherez!
> 
> I needs to get that V05 in muh life,have you ever tried the Kiwi Lime Clarifying condish? I have that one!
> 
> I watched the newest video you have up I think... The camera was above you somewheres and you mentioned using the ApHogee Green Tea everyday for several weeks...



I don't think I've ever tried the Kiwi Lime Clarifying condish. I'll have to keep an eye out the next time I'm on a conditioner spree!

Oh and that Aphogee Green Tea Restructurizer...  that stuff saved my hair! Well, kinda, it did stop the breakage I had been having! 

I should be uploading my next update video in a couple of days or so. I gotta finish editing it. I so lazy!


----------



## belldandy

How many of you guys are juicers for life???? Hmmm? I want to know


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ya'll!!!
> 
> Hey check this out...can i use my Crece Pelo leave-in as my juice??? Its got glycerin in it and it makes my hair so soft!!!!! I'm in love...my head feels like a cat's body! And i can use it on ALL my hair..not just the newgrowth....i'm so in love...in fact let me go update ma Crece Pelo thread!!



YES!! Of course you can girly, you still have the "Juicers Pass"! It hasnt expired yet,


----------



## jry2lnghair

Still Juicing.  I think my hair is really benefiting from all this juicing.  Will post a comparison soon


----------



## JuiceMobsta

trendsetta25 said:


> see what happened was....i was um....abducted by...um...aliens right...and uh...as soon as i was taken on their spaceship they took my internet access..yea...so like i had to...uh...fight them off...one by one...:hardslap:...so then when i got a chance to escape  i immediately went on LHCF to uh....see if anyone noticed that i had been kidnapped....long and behold it was noticed .
> 
> I'm home safe and sound. The monsters that took me to their cave let me keep one thing and i chose my S-Curl over my blackberry. GOOD NEWS! i was able to juice every night.
> 
> 
> I'M BACK LADIES! DID YA MISS ME? (in my Varnell Hill voice: for my Martin fans)





*Thanks for checkin in with us and tellin us wuz juzzzayyy witcha, Even though you were abducted by aliens, you still chose to keep it juicayyyyy instead of use your Blackberry
 I present you with the "Keepin it Juicayyy in Outer Space"Award!!!
.....................................

*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
*2. Love Always(Nisha619) (Found,fell off tha juicewagon but might hop back on!!)*
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
*8. trendsetta25 (Found! Kept it juicy even after being abducted by aliens!)*
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
*14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
15. mewzickmorena 
*16. yaya24 (Found, and rockin juicayyyy braids)*
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
19. Ebonybunny
*20. ycj1 (Found, and is keeping it Juicerific!)
21. Reyna21 (Found, and was juicing on lurk mode!!)*
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
*24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## My Friend

TaraDyan said:


> Hey, ladies!  Just wanted to check in before I get put on the Juicer's Most Wanted List. We can't have that now can we?
> 
> I'm still juicin' and what not, but not this week. I flat ironed my hair for a wedding over the weekend, so I'm wearing it straight until Wednesday. My hair is feenin' ... *dare I say beggin' ... for da juice,* but I'll have to deny it until Wednesday.


 

 My hair feels the same way when I don't jucie.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

jry2lnghair said:


> Still Juicing.  I think my hair is really benefiting from all this juicing.  Will post a comparison soon



Cant wait to see tha pics!!! :Flahsssss


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> How many of you guys are juicers for life???? Hmmm? I want to know



*ALL OF US ARE JUICERS FOR LIFE!!!!* :reddancer:, Well, I sure hope so


----------



## JuiceMobsta

prettyfaceANB said:


> Oh another update.
> 
> I just brought another bottle. Boy that stuff wen fast. A little over a month. I use it ALOT. I dont think I've consumed another product Ive ever used so quickly.



Girl me too! I need to get some more CFCG! 



TaraDyan said:


> Hey, ladies!   Just wanted to check in before I get put on the Juicer's Most Wanted List.  We can't have that now can we?
> 
> I'm still juicin' and what not, but not this week.  I flat ironed my hair for a wedding over the weekend, so I'm wearing it straight until Wednesday.  My hair is feenin' ... dare I say beggin' ... for da juice, but I'll have to deny it until Wednesday.



 Hi TaraDyan!!

Your hair is having juice withdrawals


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> My hair feels the same way when I don't jucie.



Lol, when you dont juice your hair whispers in your ear like "MyFrienddddd...please go get the juice..."


----------



## cutenss

I have a question:  Which of the Wave Noveaus are those that use, are using.  I was going to buy some, but there was two different ones.  I want to try a light version of the juice.  Something I can use for straight styles.  If not Wave Noveau, then recommendations?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

cutenss said:


> I have a question:  Which of the Wave Noveaus are those that use, are using.  I was going to buy some, but there was two different ones.  I want to try a light version of the juice.  Something I can use for straight styles.  If not Wave Noveau, then recommendations?



I think someone mentioned awhile ago that the finishing mist or lotion was their new baby daddy,  Which two kinds did you see?:scratchch

Have you tried Scurl? Its pretty light...


----------



## Toy

I would like to join this challenge.


----------



## Khaiya

My new growth looooves S-Curl but my relaxed hair doesn't like it very much, it loves Wave Nouveau though.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Toy said:


> I would like to join this challenge.




*Hey girl!! Thanks for joining in, what juice are you using?? ,*

 *Welcome to tha JUICE TOY!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## soonergirl

Ok is the way nouveau in the turquoise blue bottle? ok whats the name of what you guys are using exactly so i can remember... using s curl and also the braid spray from fantasia which is awesome..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soonergirl said:


> Ok is the way nouveau in the turquoise blue bottle? ok whats the name of what you guys are using exactly so i can remember... using s curl and also the braid spray from fantasia which is awesome..


----------



## Toy

I use S-curl Thanks for the Warm Welcome..


----------



## ms.blue

cutenss said:


> I have a question:  Which of the Wave Noveaus are those that use, are using.  I was going to buy some, but there was two different ones.  I want to try a light version of the juice.  Something I can use for straight styles.  If not Wave Noveau, then recommendations?



I use the finishing lotion and the mist.  To me these go together perfectly.  The mist is really light and watery but the lotion is thicker.


----------



## mj11051

Is one using Hawaiian Silky? I started to buy some today.


----------



## 30something

I'll have to drop out of this challenged, juice doesn't like me ever in really high humidity.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mj11051 said:


> Is one using Hawaiian Silky? I started to buy some today.



Yes, alot of folks like Hawaiian silky..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

20Something said:


> I'll have to drop out of this challenged, juice doesn't like me ever in really high humidity.



What juices have you tried? You can also make your own juice or use braid sprays that have glycerin,


----------



## cutenss

Thanks girls, I will go pick up some this week with my coupons


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I use the finishing lotion and the mist.  To me these go together perfectly.  The mist is really light and watery but the lotion is thicker.



Do you use the lotion and then spray the mist?


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> Do you use the lotion and then spray the mist?



I use the lotion about 3 times a week and I use the mist everyday to keep up the moisture.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I use the lotion about 3 times a week and I use the mist everyday to keep up the moisture.



now you got me wanting to try the mist!! What are the first 3 ingredients? Cause I think on the site they changed it to moisturizing mist and not finishing mist...erplexed


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Created my own protein treatment because I am broke, sat under the heating cap, co-washed and juiced.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> Created my own protein treatment because I am broke, sat under the heating cap, co-washed and juiced.



Did you use eggs or yogurt or avocado?


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Chelz said:


> Did you use eggs or yogurt or avocado?


Hey Chelz! Eggs.


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> now you got me wanting to try the mist!! What are the first 3 ingredients? Cause I think on the site they changed it to moisturizing mist and not finishing mist...erplexed



It's called moisturizing finishing mist, the ingredients are: aqua/water, propylene glycol, glycerin, phenoxyethanol, oleth-20, methylparaben, polyquaternium-6, parfum/fragrance, disoduim EDTA, Butylphentl methylpropional, linalool F.I.L. D4481/2.


----------



## Sianna

This question may seem a little off, (dat's how I roll) but for those of you who have been juicing for a while, is it okay to juice in the winter? I'm not talking about the hair being wet. What I am worried about is the glycerin content. I've heard that glycerin can dry the hair out when the hair is dry and I know that for me, dryness is a MAJOR issue in the winter!

I wouldn't want to make it worse!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> This question may seem a little off, (dat's how I roll) but for those of you who have been juicing for a while, is it okay to juice in the winter? I'm not talking about the hair being wet. What I am worried about is the glycerin content. I've heard that glycerin can dry the hair out when the hair is dry and I know that for me, dryness is a MAJOR issue in the winter!
> 
> I wouldn't want to make it worse!



I believe Adora and atleast one other person have reported using the juice year round with no problems at all...

It would probably depend on the juice you are using, how you are using it/how often you are using it, what you hair likes/tolerates, and the climate you live in.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> It's called moisturizing finishing mist, the ingredients are: aqua/water, propylene glycol, glycerin, phenoxyethanol, oleth-20, methylparaben, polyquaternium-6, parfum/fragrance, disoduim EDTA, Butylphentl methylpropional, linalool F.I.L. D4481/2.



Thanks, I want some of that! It sounds good...or maybe I will just get some braid spray from the grocery store...


----------



## ms.blue

Sianna said:


> This question may seem a little off, (dat's how I roll) but for those of you who have been juicing for a while, is it okay to juice in the winter? I'm not talking about the hair being wet. What I am worried about is the glycerin content. I've heard that glycerin can dry the hair out when the hair is dry and I know that for me, dryness is a MAJOR issue in the winter!
> 
> I wouldn't want to make it worse!



I usually avoid glycerin products in the winter but I'm going to juice until the end of the year to see if it will be a major problem......my mom had a jheri curl for like 20 years and her hair didn't suffer so I'm not sure if that will be a major problem.


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> Thanks, I want some of that! It sounds good...or maybe I will just get some braid spray from the grocery store...



I also thinking of using braid spray after the mist is finished.  I think braid spray will have better ingredients.


----------



## Sianna

Thanks Chelz and Ms. Blue! I was thinking I would continue using full strength juice till October or November and then start diluting it some to decrease the glycerin content and then sealing with some a thick oil or some kind of butter. 

Oh, and sorry for the off season question but I am really trying to be prepared for when the weather changes again. Winter has always meant a grueling, painful death for my hair and I am really hoping to avoid that this year!

Never too early to be prepared!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Thanks Chelz and Ms. Blue! I was thinking I would continue using full strength juice till October or November and then start diluting it some to decrease the glycerin content and then sealing with some a thick oil or some kind of butter.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the off season question but I am really trying to be prepared for when the weather changes again. Winter has always meant *a grueling, painful death for my hair* and I am really hoping to avoid that this year!
> 
> Never too early to be prepared!



 Grueling painful death! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you know Qhemet Biologics has a thick cream that is has glycerin,MondoDismo uses it...

And dont worry, that was not a bad question to ask by any means..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I also thinking of using braid spray after the mist is finished.  I think braid spray will have better ingredients.



Yeah it might, I'll have to check...here I looked on Sally's website!






Deionized Water , *Glycerin* , Propylene Glycol , PPG-12-PEG-50 Lanolin , Dicetyldimonium Chloride , Polyquaternium 32 , Paraffinum Liquidum , Tea Tree Leaf Oil - Melaleuca Alternifolia , Polysorbate 80 , Oat Kernel Extract - Avena Sativa , Allantoin , Silk Amino Acids , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Ginseng , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Wheat Germ , Methyl & Propyl Paraben , Fragrance.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Braid-Sheen-Spray/SBS-167710,default,pd.html


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Grueling painful death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know Qhemet Biologics has a thick cream that is has glycerin,MondoDismo uses it...
> 
> And dont worry, that was not a bad question to ask by any means..



Yes, a grueling and painful death indeed!  It normally gets really dry and brittle before breaking off like there's no tomorrow! Quite awful to watch that happen year after year!  I'm hoping the simple fact that I am now natural will help, not to mention the knowledge that I have gained about healthy hair care! 

Anyway, Qhemet Biologics? Are their products expensive? I'll have to look online to see if I can find some info. That cream sounds absolutely


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Yes, a grueling and painful death indeed!  It normally gets really dry and brittle before breaking off like there's no tomorrow! Quite awful to watch that happen year after year!  I'm hoping the simple fact that I am now natural will help, not to mention the knowledge that I have gained about healthy hair care!
> 
> Anyway, Qhemet Biologics? Are their products expensive? I'll have to look online to see if I can find some info. That cream sounds absolutely



Oh no! I hope that doesnt happen to you again this year, or next year, or ever again!

Yes they are expensive but alot of folks on youtube and on here rave about it!! The Olive and Honey hydrating balm probably has the highest amount of glycerin!!



*Amla Olive and Heavy Cream*...

*Key Ingredients:* Our ultra thick cream contains Amla, Brahmi and African Aloe, premium Afro-Indian botanicals used for thousands of years to nourish the scalp and strengthen and condition hair. MSM sulfur nurtures follicles and encourages healthy hair growth, Mediterranean Olive Oil delivers emollience and lubricity while *Vegetable Glycerin* and pure African Castor Oil lends sheen, softness and intense moisture. 


*Burdock Root Buttah Cream*...

*Key Ingredients:* Contains Pure Mediterranean Olive Oil for softness and emollience, extracts of Burdock Root, Nettle Leaf, Oatstraw and Wheat for their conditioning, scalp nourishing, shine enhancing and hair growth properties. *Vegetable glycerin* for its humectancy and MSM sulfur for nourishment and healthy hair growth.

*Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm*... (Looks like honey!!)

*Key Ingredients:* Pure Olive Oil, expressed from the fruit seeds of the noble and majestic Olive tree, delivers softness and emollience. Pure Grapeseed Oil delivers shine, softness and lubricity. MSM nourishes scalp and encourages healthy growth while pure wildflower honey and *vegetable glycerin* contribute lasting moisture and softness. 


You cant order til June 4th cause so many ppl ordered that they went outta stock!!

*"Thank you for patronizing us during our May 7th Spring sale. Sales exceeded expectation! 
Order intake has been suspended until all sale orders have shipped. All items will appear as "out of stock" until we reopen on June 4th. "*

http://www.qhemetbiologics.com/


----------



## Sianna

/\ Wow! All of that stuff fantastic!! As of now I have a few things in mind to combat the dryness and breakage but I will definitely keep these products in mind as a back up for my back up plans!! 

I have been resistant to purchasing products that are only available online just for the exact reason you mentioned. They are currently out of stock. Not only that, but I don't want my hair to become "dependent" on a product that is fairly expensive.


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Happy to report am juiced and ready for beddie bye....mmmm not missed one morning or evenin' of juicin'.....life is good...innit...
SKALA and HS14.....I DO believe they call that...BLISSSSSSSSSSSSSS
nighty night my juicalicious LHCF sistas


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok so who called tha juice hotline TWICE and didnt leave a message??*


----------



## Love~Above~Color

^^^^not me...AS IF!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> Happy to report am juiced and ready for beddie bye....mmmm not missed one morning or evenin' of juicin'.....life is good...innit...
> SKALA and HS14.....I DO believe they call that...BLISSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> nighty night my juicalicious LHCF sistas



Yes Lawddddddd!!! LAC is on cloud nine!!! 

Sippin on some juicy...sip,sip, sip, sippin on some skalaaaaaaa


----------



## DivaD04

Hey fellow juicerz! sorry I have not been in here! Yesterday I went out with the family; we watched Shrek 4(it was so cute) and then out to eat seafood. As you know, I did juice yesterday but not today. I know, I know shame on me....it needs to juice on my head! I will juice tomorrow(west coast)/today(east coast). 
How is everyone tonight! I hope we all are staying true to the juice...let's keep the juice alive!
stay juicee....I will in the morning

ETA: Chelz when did you move to Skala 3G Network, JUICE HEADQUARTERS? I'm hoping to move soon myself. I'm not sure if I'll move to Skinnyme or Juice2skinny, Juiceland. How's the new place? Is it juicee fo ya?!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> ^^^^not me...AS IF!



 Girl we need ya to call tha hotline, and report tha missing juicers...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Hey fellow juicerz! sorry I have not been in here! Yesterday I went out with the family; we watched Shrek 4(it was so cute) and then out to eat seafood. As you know, I did juice yesterday but not today. I know, I know shame on me....it needs to juice on my head! I will juice tomorrow(west coast)/today(east coast).
> How is everyone tonight! I hope we all are staying true to the juice...let's keep the juice alive!
> stay juicee....I will in the morning
> 
> ETA: Chelz when did you move to Skala 3G Network, JUICE HEADQUARTERS? I'm hoping to move soon myself. I'm not sure if I'll move to Skinnyme or Juice2skinny, Juiceland. How's the new place? Is it juicee fo ya?!



*DIVAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*   

Omg I want to see Shrekkkkkkkkk!!!!!:creatures :creatures :creatures

I was looking for you in the search plane Diva!!,I thought you had fallen overboard into tha juice! 

Girl I moved to tha Skala 3G Network in tha juice headquarters a couple days ago! I love it out here! The sun is always shining and the weather is perfect!! Good luck on your move!!


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> *DIVAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Omg I want to see Shrekkkkkkkkk!!!!!:creatures :creatures :creatures
> 
> I was looking for you in the search plane Diva!!,I thought you had fallen overboard into tha juice!
> 
> Girl I moved to tha Skala 3G Network in tha juice headquarters a couple days ago! I love it out here! The sun is always shining and the weather is perfect!! Good luck on your move!!



Chica, I am here!!! I'm very much afloat in da juice!!! 
Is it sunny fo ya! Just LOVELY!!!! 
Thanks. I'm hoping my move will flow juicely!  I'm soo looking forward to the move. 
I guess it's time to go to work eh! Let's see, who's on the M.O.T.J....missing out tha juice!!!


----------



## DivaD04

Girl I moved to tha Skala 3G Network in tha juice headquarters a couple days ago! I love it out here! The sun is always shining and the weather is perfect!! Good luck on your move!! [/QUOTE]

Oh and; :flyingwitdance7::blowkiss::locks::Copy of 2cool:ics::luv2:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Chica, I am here!!! I'm very much afloat in da juice!!!
> Is it sunny fo ya! Just LOVELY!!!!
> Thanks. I'm hoping my move will flow juicely!  I'm soo looking forward to the move.
> I guess it's time to go to work eh! Let's see, who's on the M.O.T.J....missing out tha juice!!!



Mz. DivaD got her juice floaties on! She ready! 

What does that abbreviation stand for in tha pic?:scratchch


----------



## ycj1

Still juicin, about to juice right this min.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Chelz said:


> hmmmm:scratchch I might have to try some of that, did you get it from the BSS or the salon?


 
Salon. I've never seen any in the BSS. Design Essentials sells it on their website, too. (Still juicing.)


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Oh and; :flyingwitdance7::blowkiss::locks::Copy of 2cool:ics::luv2:



Thanks Mz Diva! We gonna be livin it up at our new locations!! Partayyyy Hardayyyy!!!!!
  :reddancer:reddancer:  

Ok but without the drinking cause I dont do that..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ycj1 said:


> Still juicin, about to juice right this min.



Sing it with me now...

Getcha juice onnnn, getcha juice onnnnn


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> Yeah it might, I'll have to check...here I looked on Sally's website!
> 
> 
> 
> Deionized Water , [B][COLOR="Red"]Glycerin[/COLOR][/B] , Propylene Glycol , PPG-12-PEG-50 Lanolin , Dicetyldimonium Chloride , Polyquaternium 32 , Paraffinum Liquidum , Tea Tree Leaf Oil - Melaleuca Alternifolia , Polysorbate 80 , Oat Kernel Extract - Avena Sativa , Allantoin , Silk Amino Acids , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Ginseng , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Wheat Germ , Methyl & Propyl Paraben , Fragrance.
> 
> [url]
> 
> I actually have that one.  I used it on my kinky twist I had.  I couldn't take the smell but it is a good product.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

ok so i'm on a trip with friends (it's our senior year so we're trying to do some last minute bonding) and i have a bottle of care free curl out. two of friends (one is black, the other biracial) brought up (in a worried tone) that the product breaks hair and is not moisturizing at all. i don't believe them because i feel like everyone's hair is different (for instane, they are also against me cowashing daily but it works for my hair-it didn't work for theirs). they still insist for instance that black people can't cowash/put water on their hair daily. they kind of generalize our hair. anyway, this post had no point to it lol but it's about the juice so....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> Chelz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it might, I'll have to check...here I looked on Sally's website!
> 
> 
> 
> Deionized Water , *Glycerin* , Propylene Glycol , PPG-12-PEG-50 Lanolin , Dicetyldimonium Chloride , Polyquaternium 32 , Paraffinum Liquidum , Tea Tree Leaf Oil - Melaleuca Alternifolia , Polysorbate 80 , Oat Kernel Extract - Avena Sativa , Allantoin , Silk Amino Acids , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Ginseng , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Wheat Germ , Methyl & Propyl Paraben , Fragrance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have that one.  I used it on my kinky twist I had.  I couldn't take the smell but it is a good product.
Click to expand...


What does it smell like??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bkprincess617 said:


> ok so i'm on a trip with friends (it's our senior year so we're trying to do some last minute bonding) and i have a bottle of care free curl out. two of friends (one is black, the other biracial) brought up (in a worried tone) that the product breaks hair and is not moisturizing at all. i don't believe them because i feel like everyone's hair is different (for instane, they are also against me cowashing daily but it works for my hair-it didn't work for theirs). they still insist for instance that black people can't cowash/put water on their hair daily. they kind of generalize our hair. anyway, this post had no point to it lol but it's about the juice so....



Lol it did have a point to it, the point is they need to stop hating and get tha juice on their head!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> /\ Wow! All of that stuff fantastic!! As of now I have a few things in mind to combat the dryness and breakage but I will definitely keep these products in mind as a back up for my back up plans!!
> 
> I have been resistant to purchasing products that are only available online just for the exact reason you mentioned. They are currently out of stock. Not only that, but I don't want my hair to become "dependent" on a product that is fairly expensive.



Yeah thats true, I would get some Qhemet products just to so I can say Ive tried them!!


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> What does it smell like??



To me, it smells like a sweet herbal mix and I really don't like sweet smells.


----------



## lamaria211

I have a question that i Really need answerd I am using Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment i also added alot more glycerine to the bottle. Does this count as JUICE????????????


----------



## lamaria211

Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PPG 3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, Triticum Vulgare Gluten (Wheat), Triticum Vulgare Germ Oil (Wheat), Mauritia Flexuosa Fruit Oil, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Quaternium 91, Glycerin, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Butylene Glycol, Amodimethicone, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, May Contain ( /-): CItric Acid

plus i added extra glycerin    :attention:


----------



## Love~Above~Color

bkprincess617 said:


> ok so i'm on a trip with friends (it's our senior year so we're trying to do some last minute bonding) and i have a bottle of care free curl out. two of friends (one is black, the other biracial) brought up (in a worried tone) that the product breaks hair and is not moisturizing at all. i don't believe them because i feel like everyone's hair is different (for instane, they are also against me cowashing daily but it works for my hair-it didn't work for theirs). they still insist for instance that black people can't cowash/put water on their hair daily. they kind of generalize our hair. anyway, this post had no point to it lol but it's about the juice so....


 Let 'em hate on you gurlie!!
When your locks are long and luscious....and they ask how you did it...tell 'em...
*JUICE, COWASH and PS*!!!


----------



## Ebonybunny

checkin innnn


----------



## DivaD04

lamaria211 said:


> I have a question that i Really need answerd I am using Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment i also added alot more glycerine to the bottle. Does this count as JUICE????????????



Yes, yes, yes


----------



## DivaD04

bkprincess617 said:


> ok so i'm on a trip with friends (it's our senior year so we're trying to do some last minute bonding) and i have a bottle of care free curl out. two of friends (one is black, the other biracial) brought up (in a worried tone) that the product breaks hair and is not moisturizing at all. i don't believe them because i feel like everyone's hair is different (for instane, they are also against me cowashing daily but it works for my hair-it didn't work for theirs). they still insist for instance that black people can't cowash/put water on their hair daily. they kind of generalize our hair. anyway, this post had no point to it lol but it's about the juice so....



How do they know, have they done any recent readings on hair.... yeah thought so right?!  Girl, let them hate...just  and keep it moving!<--that's what I would do. Folks are always going to say things that they have know idea about.
Oh and bkprincess617-->Keep the juice alive!
Sorry I couldn't help it.


----------



## DivaD04

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 67836
> 
> Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PPG 3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, Triticum Vulgare Gluten (Wheat), Triticum Vulgare Germ Oil (Wheat), Mauritia Flexuosa Fruit Oil, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Quaternium 91, Glycerin, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Butylene Glycol, Amodimethicone, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, May Contain ( /-): CItric Acid
> 
> plus i added extra glycerin    :attention:



give Chelz about 30 minutes to and hour.....she will give you ALLLLLLL your attention!


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

trust me. i'm not letting them stop me. i just juiced right now and my hair feels soft this morning. i think care free curls works better for me than s-curl. but i'm not done experimenting lol


----------



## DivaD04

are you using the gold or the yellow bottle? i like the gold myself. my dd is using a mixture with the gold and added glycerin along with a few other products mixed in. i've noticed her hair likes the mix.---> our little experiment that came out to be a thumbs up


----------



## BostonMaria

bkprincess617 said:


> ok so i'm on a trip with friends (it's our senior year so we're trying to do some last minute bonding) and i have a bottle of care free curl out. two of friends (one is black, the other biracial) brought up (in a worried tone) that the product breaks hair and is not moisturizing at all. i don't believe them because i feel like everyone's hair is different (for instane, they are also against me cowashing daily but it works for my hair-it didn't work for theirs). they still insist for instance that black people can't cowash/put water on their hair daily. they kind of generalize our hair. anyway, this post had no point to it lol but it's about the juice so....



My daughter's hair is tailbone and I co-wash her hair daily. I use the Juice on her hair at least 4 days a week. Her hair is just fine and she has no split ends.

I've had people tell me that s-curl is going to leave my hair crunchy and hard eventually.  My hair is just fine. Don't have any extra shedding either. Do they have long hair?


----------



## lamaria211

DivaD04 said:


> Yes, yes, yes


 




thanks so much


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Ohhhhh DIVA Deeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! Whereeeee areeeee Yewwwwwww???
> 
> Get in here!!!



I feel so bad. I was out with the family!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BostonMaria said:


> My daughter's hair is tailbone and I co-wash her hair daily. I use the Juice on her hair at least 4 days a week. Her hair is just fine and she has no split ends.
> 
> I've had people tell me that s-curl is going to leave my hair crunchy and hard eventually.  My hair is just fine. Don't have any extra shedding either. Do they have long hair?



How old is your daughter?? I wish my hurr was tailbone length!!!

And I'm also curious to know how long/how healthy their hair is....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

lamaria211 said:


> I have a question that i Really need answerd I am using Aveeno Nourish leave in treatment i also added alot more glycerine to the bottle. Does this count as JUICE????????????





lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 67836
> 
> Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetearyl Alcohol, PPG 3 Benzyl Ether Myristate, Triticum Vulgare Gluten (Wheat), Triticum Vulgare Germ Oil (Wheat), Mauritia Flexuosa Fruit Oil, Caprylyl Glycol, Phenoxyethanol, Quaternium 91, Glycerin, Cetrimonium Methosulfate, Butylene Glycol, Amodimethicone, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, May Contain ( /-): CItric Acid
> 
> plus i added extra glycerin    :attention:



As DivaD said, Yes this will count as tha juice!!!!!! The added glycerin will help bump the glycerin up higher on tha ingredients list so you are good!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I feel so bad. I was out with the family!!!



Its all good, the fam is wayyyyyyyyyyy more important than LHCF


----------



## DivaD04

Dear Jheri Juicerz,
It has been a very loney day! To my surprise, only a few others and I have posted in here throughout the day. Now normally this thread get's down and juicy and I have to weed through the thread to see where I left off and read what /i have missed throw the night/day. I am asking for all of jheri's kids to come in so we can be juicee fo ya! Can I get some drippin' love?

I approve this message
-Jheri Curl


----------



## DivaD04

Great you're back!!!
Where have you been!!! I'm like where is everybody at!!!!?????

Disregard the letter


----------



## Aireen

*Peeks*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ebonybunny said:


> checkin innnn






*Thanks for checkin in with us but you didnt tell us wuz juzzzayyy witcha:scratchch, Are you still 100% Juicified????

*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
*2. Love Always(Nisha619) (Found,fell off tha juicewagon but might hop back on!!)*
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
*8. trendsetta25 (Found! Kept it juicy even after being abducted by aliens!)*
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
*14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
15. mewzickmorena 
*16. yaya24 (Found, and rockin juicayyyy braids)*
17. girlyprincess23
18. NIN4eva
*19. Ebonybunny (Found, Still Juicified???:scratchch)*
*20. ycj1 (Found, and is keeping it Juicerific!)
21. Reyna21 (Found, and was juicing on lurk mode!!)*
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
*24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Aireen

Hey Chelz! 
Seeeee I told you I'd come to say hi.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Aireen said:


> *Peeks*




*Ahhhhh no ya dont!!! Why you run away so fast??Get back here Aireen you aint getting off that easy girl!!!! Dont make me send tha Juice Squad after youuu again!!!!:mob:


*

 *Welcome to tha JUICE AIREEN!!!* 
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.............:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob::mob: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Aireen said:


> Hey Chelz!
> Seeeee I told you I'd come to say hi.



Oh.

Hey Aireen girl, where you been hiding?


----------



## Aireen

Aw thanks for the welcome, don't worry I'm not leaving, I wanna read all about what everyone's using and their progress.


----------



## Aireen

Chelz said:


> Oh.
> 
> Hey Aireen girl, where you been hiding?



Oh yesterday, I was out all day so I couldn't post.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Dear Jheri Juicerz,
> It has been a very loney day! To my surprise, only a few others and I have posted in here throughout the day. Now normally this thread get's down and juicy and I have to weed through the thread to see where I left off and read what /i have missed throw the night/day. I am asking for all of jheri's kids to come in so we can be juicee fo ya! Can I get some drippin' love?
> 
> I approve this message
> -Jheri Curl



Lol @ I approve this message... 



DivaD04 said:


> Great you're back!!!
> Where have you been!!! I'm like where is everybody at!!!!?????
> 
> Disregard the letter




Nah the letter was cute! Very Diva-like!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Aireen said:


> Aw thanks for the welcome, don't worry I'm not leaving, I wanna read all about what everyone's using and their progress.



Well girl you gots a lot of reading to do,. And alot of laughing to do, so have fun!!! 




Aireen said:


> Oh yesterday, I was out all day so I couldn't post.



 Were you out shopping What juice you buy? :eyebrows2


----------



## afrikurl

hey mujeres.  I set my hair on perm rods for small curls. I used setting lotion water and some LA activator. I also put castor oil on my ends. I'm rocking this do till the wheels fall off. I think that may be thursday after yoga. I'm going out of town for my birthday this weekend so I need a juicy do but not sure what. 

Baby afrikurl is rocking twists that are very juicy as well. Its' official juicing for us is best done on dry hair.  after washing she was not in the mood for styling so the braids, I put in after detangling actually dried.  when i juiced then twisted, it absorbed more of the juice and made it softer and fuller. Which she needs with her fine strands.  

JUICY story
In the morning I put a tiny amount of LA on my hands and smooth it on  her twists then spray it with my homeade juice, well yesterday when we got home she went in the room, opened the juice and put a big glop on the front of her hair. Time to move the juice to a higher shelf!


----------



## Aireen

Chelz said:


> Well girl you gots a lot of reading to do,. And alot of laughing to do, so have fun!!! [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you out shopping What juice you buy? :eyebrows2



Agreed, 300+ pages aint no joke! 
Hopefully Adora makes a juice challenge thread for July-December so I can either join or just be a regular in the thread. 

Nah, yesterday was a holiday here so I went to the beach with some friends.  I do plan on buying S-Curl though sometime this week though!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Aireen said:


> Agreed, 300+ pages aint no joke!
> Hopefully Adora makes a juice challenge thread for July-December so I can either join or just be a regular in the thread.
> 
> Nah, yesterday was a holiday here so I went to the beach with some friends.  I do plan on buying S-Curl though sometime this week though!



 You have already joined and you can still be a regular in this thread, its never too late!!! And yayyyy for S-curl!!

Awww man I wanna go to the beach.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> hey mujeres.  I set my hair on perm rods for small curls. I used setting lotion water and some LA activator. I also put castor oil on my ends. I'm rocking this do till the wheels fall off. I think that may be thursday after yoga. I'm going out of town for my birthday this weekend so I need a juicy do but not sure what.
> 
> Baby afrikurl is rocking twists that are very juicy as well. Its' official juicing for us is best done on dry hair.  after washing she was not in the mood for styling so the braids, I put in after detangling actually dried.  when i juiced then twisted, it absorbed more of the juice and made it softer and fuller. Which she needs with her fine strands.
> 
> JUICY story
> In the morning I put a tiny amount of LA on my hands and smooth it on  her twists then spray it with my homeade juice, well yesterday when we got home she went in the room, opened the juice and put a big glop on the front of her hair. Time to move the juice to a higher shelf!



Hola Chica!!  Como estas? Muy bien gracias? Y tu!!! 

Anywho what brand of setting lotion you use? I need some in my life...maybe the lottabody one would work...:scratchch

Afrikurl, you already know we wanna see pics of tha new do! :Flahsssss And happy early B-day, hope you really enjoy yourself!!!

And Baby Afrikurl is a trip...make sure she cant see it though, we dont want her climbing shelves!


----------



## JaszyFaye

I've been following this thread and y'all got me cracking up. I've been trying to fight the pj in me but y'all made me go out and buy some S-Curl.  I gots to say I lovvveesss da juice! I've been putting it in my head everyday, dang near every hour since I bought it. Hi, my name is Jaszy Faye and I'm a juice addict.


----------



## Aireen

Chelz said:


> You have already joined and you can still be a regular in this thread, its never too late!!! And yayyyy for S-curl!!
> 
> Awww man I wanna go to the beach.



YAY! Well when I buy it I'll probably use it a few days before I wash my hair on my edges and nape to get those stubborn areas to retain more growth. Does anyone use it on their new growth with good results in terms of stretching?

Definitely go when you have the chance, it was great but the water was COLD.


----------



## iaec06

checking in


----------



## PrincessLinzz

I juiced again today, my hair looked so stank and dry today! I'm not sure. And my ponytail was uber-huge! It wasnt cute at all. So I washed and did everything all over. I dunno if its the humidity or what!erplexed


----------



## choctaw

Juiced with S curl no drip tonight because my hair is in braids. Juice on juicettes


----------



## supermodelsonya

RUNNING OUTTA JUICE!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Juiced with S curl no drip tonight because my hair is in braids. Juice on juicettes



Juice on all mighty Juicetaw!!! 


:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## ms.blue

I'm checking in.  I juiced this morning and I'm about to juice tonight.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> RUNNING OUTTA JUICE!!



   

OH NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hop on your horse and race to the stores!!!!
 Juicer Down! *JUICER DOWN*!!!!!!......S.O.S.!! Somebody call 9-1-1!!!! Somebody call tha ambalamps!!! (ambulance)....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> I juiced again today, my hair looked so stank and dry today! I'm not sure. And my ponytail was uber-huge! It wasnt cute at all. So I washed and did everything all over. I dunno if its the humidity or what!erplexed



Stank and dry??? How is that possible?? Your hair is too awesome for any of that!


----------



## Sianna

Hello fellow juicers!! I did NOT juice today!! 

YET, MY HAIR IS STILL SOFT!!! Now normally this would be just fine, but I was actually trying to get a little bit of crunch in my hair so that my wash-n-go style could last a few days!

Here's what I did:

I decided to condition on dry hair using Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor. 
I sat with the conditioner in my hair for about five minutes before I washed it out and towel dried. I then shingled using ORS Lock and Twist gel, sprayed my hair with water and then shook it in the shower. My curls defined nicely and even though I did the style this morning, the roots are still wet in some places. Anyway, the parts that are dry are just as soft today as if I HAD juiced! The very first time I did this WNG style was before I started using CFCG and my hair got hard, (not really hard, but a bit crunchy) and the style lasted a few days. Now, because it is so soft, I am sure it will be a frizzy mess in the morning!

The softness is great, but now I can't seem to get no crunchy hair!! And I like crunchy hair from time to time!

Does anyone have any suggestions?!


----------



## My Friend

Sianna said:


> Hello fellow juicers!! I did NOT juice today!!
> 
> YET, MY HAIR IS STILL SOFT!!! Now normally this would be just fine, but I was actually trying to get a little bit of crunch in my hair so that my wash-n-go style could last a few days!
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 
> I decided to condition on dry hair using Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.
> I sat with the conditioner in my hair for about five minutes before I washed it out and towel dried. *I then shingled* using ORS Lock and Twist gel, sprayed my hair with water and then shook it in the shower. My curls defined nicely and even though I did the style this morning, the roots are still wet in some places. Anyway, the parts that are dry are just as soft today as if I HAD juiced! The very first time I did this WNG style was before I started using CFCG and my hair got hard, (not really hard, but a bit crunchy) and the style lasted a few days. Now, because it is so soft, I am sure it will be a frizzy mess in the morning!
> 
> The softness is great, but now I can't seem to get no crunchy hair!! And I like crunchy hair from time to time!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?!


 

What is shingled?


----------



## Toy

Checking in I Juiced up with s-curl today


----------



## JuiceMobsta

JaszyFaye said:


> I've been following this thread and y'all got me cracking up. I've been trying to fight the pj in me but y'all made me go out and buy some S-Curl.  I gots to say I lovvveesss da juice! I've been putting it in my head everyday, dang near every hour since I bought it. Hi, my name is Jaszy Faye and I'm a juice addict.



*Girl Im sooo happy you came out tha closet, BUT you been juicing on lurkmode for awhile now sooo...


*

 *Welcome to tha JUICE JASZY FAYE!!!*
:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
.....:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hello fellow juicers!! I did NOT juice today!!
> 
> YET, MY HAIR IS STILL SOFT!!! Now normally this would be just fine, but I was actually trying to get a little bit of crunch in my hair so that my wash-n-go style could last a few days!
> 
> Here's what I did:
> 
> I decided to condition on dry hair using Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor.
> I sat with the conditioner in my hair for about five minutes before I washed it out and towel dried. I then shingled using ORS Lock and Twist gel, sprayed my hair with water and then shook it in the shower. My curls defined nicely and even though I did the style this morning, the roots are still wet in some places. Anyway, the parts that are dry are just as soft today as if I HAD juiced! The very first time I did this WNG style was before I started using CFCG and my hair got hard, (not really hard, but a bit crunchy) and the style lasted a few days. Now, because it is so soft, I am sure it will be a frizzy mess in the morning!
> 
> The softness is great, but now I can't seem to get no crunchy hair!! And I like crunchy hair from time to time!
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?!



Hey Sianna banna! 
Have you used products in the past that made your hair crunchy? Try those...


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> OH NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hop on your horse and race to the stores!!!!
> Juicer Down! *JUICER DOWN*!!!!!!......S.O.S.!! Somebody call 9-1-1!!!! Somebody call tha ambalamps!!! (ambulance)....



I GOT IT, I GOT IT


----------



## DivaD04

My Friend said:


> What is shingled?



http://www.missjessies.com/pdf/Shingling-101.pdf


----------



## Sianna

My Friend said:


> What is shingled?



If I'm using the term correctly, and I... think I might be, it means that I went through my hair section by section, applying gel then smoothing it out with my fingers and then allowing the curls to "pop" back into place.



Chelz said:


> Hey Sianna banna!
> Have you used products in the past that made your hair crunchy? Try those...



Hi Chelz!! 

Yeah! I used ORS Lock and Twist gel which has made my hair crunchy before I started using the CFCG. Even the front of my hair where I applied Eco Styler gel didn't get hard! 

It lays now nicely though. 

ETA: I wonder if doing and ACV rinse will help? :scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I GOT IT, I GOT IT



DivaD you crazy 

Thats her last drop of tha juice! Dont let it fall!!! And if it does fall I seriously expect her to swipe it off the ground and use it...cant let tha juice go to waste...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hi Chelz!!
> 
> Yeah! I used ORS Lock and Twist gel which has made my hair crunchy before I started using the CFCG. Even the front of my hair where I applied Eco Styler gel didn't get hard!
> 
> It lays now nicely though.
> 
> ETA: I wonder if doing and ACV rinse will help? :scratchch





Go get you some brown ampro styling gel or that L.A. styles gel from Walmart, it comes in big bottles and the gel is either green or yellow. Get the one that says Mega Mega hold...


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Go get you some brown ampro styling gel or that L.A. styles gel from Walmart, it comes in big bottles and the gel is either green or yellow. Get the one that says Mega Mega hold...



I have some Ampro styling gel actually. :scratchch Maybe I'll give that a go too, but I think I'm going to do the ACV rinse though.


----------



## supermodelsonya

_*rocks back and forth chanting**_

igottagetmorejuice igottagetmorejuice  igottagetmorejuice   igottagetmorejuice   igottagetmorejuice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> _*rocks back and forth chanting**_
> 
> igottagetmorejuice igottagetmorejuice  igottagetmorejuice   igottagetmorejuice   igottagetmorejuice



*rocks back and forth chanting*

gottagojuice gottagojuice gottagojuice gottagojuice gottagojuice gottagojuice youjustjuicedbut gottagojuice gottagojuicegottagojuice...


----------



## My Friend

I'm dry as a bone. I have no juice. I put water in the bottle and swirled it around yesterday. I was suppose to go  today but I  right pass the store and didnt think about it until now.  So now I'm .


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I'm dry as a bone. I have no juice. I put water in the bottle and swirled it around yesterday. I was suppose to go  today but I  right pass the store and didnt think about it until now.  So now I'm .



Bad My Friend  But you get the all exclusive "Juicers Pass", it is good for  one day and should hold you over until you buy some more!  No worries!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Bad My Friend  But you get the all exclusive *"Juicers Pass"*, it is good for one day and should hold you over until you buy some more!  No worries!


 


:blowkiss:


----------



## SEMO

Chelz, I love your enthusiasm.  

Btw, I have not been juicing.   I'm not crazy about the juices I currently have (S-curl and Hawaiian Silky - don't stone me). * 

But*, before you come to my house and do an intervention, I'm going to experiment with making my own "juice."  Right now I have a water/glycerin mix I'm using, and I'm thinking of adding some aloe vera juice to  it.

I'll have to re-search through this thread and see if I can maybe copy someone else's recipe.



Chelz said:


> *Welcome to tha JUICE JASZY FAYE!!!*
> :woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:


----------



## choctaw

Myfriend
Supermodelsonya

yall betta juice up before DryAzABone shows up and scalps you for his toupee collection. If you hear some rustling after your juice pass expires, pick up some hairspray and a lighter cuz he might be stalking you!


----------



## SEMO

Oh my goodness Choctaw!!  That pic really scared me.


----------



## choctaw

SEMO said:


> Oh my goodness Choctaw!!  That pic really scared me.



The juice will protect you, my child. Now go drop some on your little head ... what's that rustling sound behind you?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> The juice will protect you, my child. Now go drop some on your little head ... what's that rustling sound behind you?





Chuckie is hiding under her bed!!!! Yall betta go juice!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Myfriend
> Supermodelsonya
> 
> yall betta juice up before DryAzABone shows up and scalps you for his toupee collection. If you hear some rustling *after your juice pass expires*, pick up some *hairspray and a lighter cuz he might be stalking you!*



What movie is DryAzABone from??

Choc you crazy!!! @Hairspray and a lighter!!

ETA: Lol I didnt notice you said after the juice pass expires!!! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SEMO said:


> Chelz, I love your enthusiasm.
> 
> Btw, I have not been juicing.   I'm not crazy about the juices I currently have (S-curl and Hawaiian Silky - don't stone me). *
> 
> But*, before you come to my house and do an intervention, I'm going to experiment with making my own "juice."  Right now I have a water/glycerin mix I'm using, and I'm thinking of adding some aloe vera juice to  it.
> 
> I'll have to re-search through this thread and see if I can maybe copy someone else's recipe.



Ummmmm DryAzABone and Chuckie are coming after you:axehunter:, hurry and mix up 50% rose water, 35% glycerin and 15% aloe vera juice!!!


----------



## SEMO

choctaw said:


> The juice will protect you, my child. Now go drop some on your little head ... *what's that rustling sound behind you? *





Chelz said:


> *Chuckie is hiding under her bed!!!!* Yall betta go juice!!!





Chelz said:


> *Ummmmm DryAzABone and Chuckie are coming after you*:axehunter:, hurry and mix up 50% rose water, 35% glycerin and 15% aloe vera juice!!!



Lol.  Ya'll are killing me.    But if I have a creepy dream tonight I'm coming back for you two.  

And thanks Chelz for the recipe.  Now I just need to figure out where to get rose water from.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SEMO said:


> Lol.  Ya'll are killing me.    But if I have a creepy dream tonight I'm coming back for you two.
> 
> And thanks Chelz for the recipe.  Now I just need to figure out where to get rose water from.



As long as the juice is on ya head you will be safe from creepy dreams and creepy dolls,
 But its not on her head yet...




And no prob, you can tweak the mixture to your liking


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> What *movie is DryAzABone from??:*lachen:
> 
> Choc you crazy!!! @Hairspray and a lighter!!
> 
> ETA: Lol I didnt notice you said after the juice pass expires!!! LMAOOOOOOOOOOOO



Trilogy of Terror


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Trilogy of Terror



Im gonna go watch it right now!!!!






ETA: I think I hear something rustling in the closet, DryAzABone mustve climbed out the screen while I went to get a drink ,cause I keep hearing little footsteps , and my juice has mysteriously dissapeared:scratchch, something aint right ....the lights just went out!!ver18:, Choc come get your evil voodoo doll!!!! Help!!!


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> DivaD you crazy
> 
> Thats her last drop of tha juice! Dont let it fall!!! And if it does fall I seriously expect her to swipe it off the ground and use it...cant let tha juice go to waste...



See now I always go to sleep and miss the action. 

Girl that was the BIG drop of life...the picture was a little distorted so it's hard to tell whether it was her last or the drop to save her from drying up..... I was trying to be Captain Sav-a-Juice! 
Goodness, I missed the nigglets(can I say that?) and Chucky!!!!! AHHHHHH!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Im gonna go watch it right now!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I think I hear something rustling in the closet, DryAzABone mustve climbed out the screen while I went to get a drink ,cause I keep hearing little footsteps , and my juice has mysteriously dissapeared:scratchch, something aint right ....the lights just went out!!ver18:, Choc come get your evil voodoo doll!!!! Help!!!




oh oh ... Chelz, can you hear me? Chelz? Chelz? CHELZ! Oh lawd, oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## BeautifulFlower

I realized something. 

Now I love my CareFree Curl Instant Moisturizer on air dried hair. But on blow dried hair... WOWOWOWOWIE. Its soooo super soft and light and fluffy. Like if I blow dry, do one braid going back and roll it up in a bun all day. when I let it down at night, Oh my, it feels amazing. I do this everyday and my hair very feels dry. I reapply a little on the braid everyday but I dont have it. A braid does wonders to help retain moisture.


----------



## GeorgiaGurl

Chelz said:


> Ummmmm DryAzABone and Chuckie are coming after you:axehunter:, hurry and mix up *50% rose water, 35% glycerin and 15% aloe vera juice!!!*




Hi ladies 
I've been using this for the past couple of weeks. My hair loves this mixture. Its sooo soft. I add a little EVOO or Avocado oil to it. U mean to tell me I've been juicin this whole time???


----------



## LadyPBC

Still juicing faithfully but ... *is it possible that da Juice is stretching my coils*?  I can't find em'  

I love the S-Curl No Drip, and I even like (alot) the Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 but I'm not sure I'm lovin the Carefree Curl in the gold bottle. It doesn't seem to be as moisturizing as the others. I wanted to try it just because you all keep singing its juicy praises but I may go back to S-Curl the only problem is my hair seems to frizz up.  No the best look.  But 4 real tho - *will the juice stretch out my coils*? If the answer is yes then *what is the best protective style to wear*?  I'm not good with buns - they look a lumpy, dry mess.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> oh oh ... Chelz, can you hear me? Chelz? Chelz? CHELZ! Oh lawd, oh noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



Choc Ive been battling your voodoo doll alllll dayyyy longgg....I just tossed DryAzABone out the window but I think I hear him breaking back in through the basement window downstairs......hold on, I'll be right back.....





*ETA:* Awwwww lawwwwdddddd this fool was hiding behind the water heater!! I'm gonna try to chain him in a dresser drawer until I can figure out what to do with him!! Choc why you make me watch that movie! DryAzABone had climbed out tha screen like Samara off The Ring or that thing off The Grudge,











 and he stole my juice so I cant use it to protect myself, and he ran the car into a ditch, and all the neighbors have mysteriously dissapeared, and all the phone lines are down,and its too hot to go outside!!!!
Somebody save me!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> See now I always go to sleep and miss the action.
> 
> Girl that was the BIG drop of life...the picture was a little distorted so it's hard to tell whether it was her last or the drop to save her from drying up..... I was trying to be Captain Sav-a-Juice!
> Goodness, I missed the nigglets(can I say that?) and Chucky!!!!! AHHHHHH!



 Captain Sav-A-Juice!!!!! :hero:


Tha Big drop of life shall save her!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

GeorgiaGurl said:


> Hi ladies
> I've been using this for the past couple of weeks. My hair loves this mixture. Its sooo soft. I add a little EVOO or Avocado oil to it. U mean to tell me I've been juicin this whole time???



*Yes you have been juicing allll along! Mz. Carebear!!!!!
*

 *Welcome to tha JUICE GeorgiaGurl A.K.A. Mz. Carebear!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

prettyfaceANB said:


> I realized something.
> 
> Now I love my CareFree Curl Instant Moisturizer on air dried hair. But on blow dried hair... WOWOWOWOWIE. Its soooo super soft and light and fluffy. Like if I blow dry, do one braid going back and roll it up in a bun all day. when I let it down at night, Oh my, it feels amazing. I do this everyday and *my hair very feels dry.* I reapply a little on the braid everyday but I dont have it. A braid does wonders to help retain moisture.



I hope you meant never feels dry, I still have a bottle of the instant moisturizer that I havent used yet...hmmmm:scratchch Shall I cheat on  the instant activator with the instant moisturizer?


----------



## NIN4eva

Ya'll trying to give me nightmares with these pictures. When she climbed out of the TV.... I watch a LOT of horror movies and that scared the **** out of me. 

Anywho, S-curl didn't work for me so I'm going to pick up some CFC Gold and try it after my cowash tomorrow.


----------



## NIN4eva

LMAO "nigglets"  that ain't right


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NIN4eva said:


> Ya'll trying to give me nightmares with these pictures. When she climbed out of the TV.... I watch a LOT of horror movies and that scared the **** out of me.
> 
> Anywho, S-curl didn't work for me so I'm going to pick up some CFC Gold and try it after my cowash tomorrow.





*Thanks for checkin in with us, finally!!!!You name has officially taken off the list!!!

*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
*2. Love Always(Nisha619) (Found,fell off tha juicewagon but might hop back on!!)*
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
*8. trendsetta25 (Found! Kept it juicy even after being abducted by aliens!)*
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
*14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
15. mewzickmorena 
*16. yaya24 (Found, and rockin juicayyyy braids)*
17. girlyprincess23
*18. NIN4eva (Found!! Going to buy more juice!)*
*19. Ebonybunny (Found, Still Juicified???:scratchch)*
*20. ycj1 (Found, and is keeping it Juicerific!)
21. Reyna21 (Found, and was juicing on lurk mode!!)*
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
*24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
2.Ms_Coco37
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## NIN4eva

oooh snap! I was on the list! Sorry about that ya'll....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NIN4eva said:


> oooh snap! I was on the list! Sorry about that ya'll....



Yes, somebody called the juice hotline and reported you!!!!


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Ummmmm DryAzABone and Chuckie are coming after you:axehunter:, hurry and mix up 50% rose water, 35% glycerin and 15% aloe vera juice!!!


 

DryAzaBone  and Chuckie GET BACK! GET BACK! You don't know me like that. I came......I saw......... I hit in the jaw....with the large juice ya'll.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> DryAzaBone  and Chuckie GET BACK! GET BACK! You don't know me like that. I came......I saw......... I hit in the jaw....with the large juice ya'll.



Good one My Friend!!! Its *DJ MyFriendable* in tha house!!!! 



Ludacris, "Get Back" 

"Yeet yeet, Whoop Whoop, I aint playin around, Make one false move I'll TAKE ya down!!!" :210:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

I see you thanking posts Mz. DivaD, where you at??? :scratchch

And get in here Sianna Banna!!!!


----------



## Starronda

Checkin in Still juicin it up ladies


----------



## SmilingElephant

Hey ya'll  

Guess what ladies!!!! I got a job today!!!!:woohoo: I'm so happy and thankful!!!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Choc Ive been battling your voodoo doll alllll dayyyy longgg....I just tossed DryAzABone out the window but I think I hear him breaking back in through the basement window downstairs......hold on, I'll be right back.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ETA:* Awwwww lawwwwdddddd this fool was hiding behind the water heater!! I'm gonna try to chain him in a dresser drawer until I can figure out what to do with him!! Choc why you make me watch that movie! DryAzABone had climbed out tha screen like Samara off The Ring or that thing off The Grudge,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and he stole my juice so I cant use it to protect myself, and he ran the car into a ditch, and all the neighbors have mysteriously dissapeared, and all the phone lines are down,and its too hot to go outside!!!!
> Somebody save me!



mmm, Chelz ... are you still Chelz? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=FOEJkeLPSRQ&feature=related


----------



## choctaw

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> Guess what ladies!!!! I got a job today!!!!:woohoo: I'm so happy and thankful!!!



Congratulations! that is wonderful news


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> Guess what ladies!!!! I got a job today!!!!:woohoo: I'm so happy and thankful!!!



YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :reddancer:  :reddancer: 

Where you work at Smilin E!!


----------



## SouthernStunner

Just checking in, I am in braids so its just been juicing everyday.  Nothing really to report, I am going to redo so in the morning so I will update on that later.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> mmm, Chelz ... are you still Chelz?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=FOEJkeLPSRQ&feature=related



LMAO!!!!!!!

Tell me why did she throw the knife across the room when she snatched it from him? And then he flewwww across the room to get the knife,. And then she gone peek in the oven after DryAzABone burnt up, I woulda kept it shut and turned the broiler on!!!!!!!


And no I am still Chelz, but now my mannikin head has been looking at me funny...and I swear her eye just twitched...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SouthernStunner said:


> Just checking in, I am in braids so its just been juicing everyday.  Nothing really to report, I am going to redo so in the morning so I will update on that later.



Hey SouthernStunner!! Good to hear from you!!!


----------



## Sianna

Hi juicers!! Nothing juicy to report, but I did finally set up my Fotki account!  

In case anyone cares!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hi juicers!! Nothing juicy to report, but I did finally set up my Fotki account!
> 
> In case anyone cares!



You know I care!!!!!   

But Why dont you have anything juicy to report??? You betta go juice before DryAzABone and Chuckie come after you!:axehunter:


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :reddancer:  :reddancer:
> 
> Where you work at Smilin E!!


 

Girl i got me a part-time job at PETCO!! I get to play wit the doggies!!...I am SO thankful right now...my mom was like...how much are they paying you? And i was like....i don't know and right now i don't care bc it's been almost 6 months that i've been unemployed!!

So i got that...next step...get back in school! Thanx God!!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> You know I care!!!!!
> 
> But Why dont you have anything juicy to report??? You betta go juice before DryAzABone and Chuckie come after you!:axehunter:



 I redid my WNG with some more ORS Lock and Twist gel. I'm still trying to get my hair hard enough to last a couple of days or so, and if I put some juice on it, it'll be cottony soft within a few minutes! 

Again, normally that's great, but not when I want to get a few days out of my WNG!  It'll be a frizzy mess in da murnin'!

In spite of my efforts, my hair is still kinda soft. Since using da juice my hair has been retaining moisture like nobody's business, so it's still damp even though I restyled it this morning!


----------



## My Friend

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i got me a part-time job at PETCO!! I get to play wit the doggies!!...I am SO thankful right now...my mom was like...how much are they paying you? And i was like....i don't know and right now i don't care bc it's been almost 6 months that i've been unemployed!!
> 
> So i got that...next step...get back in school! Thanx God!!


 
Congratulations!


----------



## Khaiya

I'm still juicing ova heeeeeere!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

still here and still juicin


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> still here and still juicin



Where you been hiding Mz MoMo


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I redid my WNG with some more ORS Lock and Twist gel. I'm still trying to get my hair hard enough to last a couple of days or so, and if I put some juice on it, it'll be cottony soft within a few minutes!
> 
> Again, normally that's great, but not when I want to get a few days out of my WNG!  It'll be a frizzy mess in da murnin'!
> 
> In spite of my efforts, my hair is still kinda soft. Since using da juice my hair has been retaining moisture like nobody's business, so it's still damp even though I restyled it this morning!



Gurlllll you wont be complainin bout tha softness when tha juice has your hair down to yo kaboose!!!


----------



## Honeytips

Still juicing up a storm on my side!! 
Considering putting in some twist extensions maybe the next couple of weeks and planning on keeping those just as juicy!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Girl i got me a part-time job at PETCO!! I get to play wit the doggies!!...I am SO thankful right now...my mom was like...how much are they paying you? And i was like....i don't know and right now i don't care bc it's been almost 6 months that i've been unemployed!!
> 
> So i got that...next step...get back in school! Thanx God!!



Awwwww I'm so happy for you SmilinE!!!!! 

I love pet stores!!!!! I want to work at Petco too,or Petsmart, are you gonna be a cashier?


----------



## Sianna

Okay I was editing my youtube video update and missed a bunch of stuff! I skimmed through it but now I don't dare go back to read it all cause y'all are clownin' and posting scary stuff! Y'all are gonna give me nightmares! I HATE that scary girl from The Grudge!! She gives me the creeps!!


----------



## bryantgurls

Checkin in yall! Well I didn't juice yesterday, yeah I know  that's a no-no..... but, I really didn't need to cuz my hair was still moisturized from juicing the day before!!! 

Thank you S-curl/Aloe vera juice/ water/ 
 I am forever grateful!!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i dont think my last post from today showed up... i cant find it


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Okay I was editing my youtube video update and missed a bunch of stuff! I skimmed through it but now I don't dare go back to read it all cause y'all are clownin' and posting scary stuff! Y'all are gonna give me nightmares! I HATE that scary girl from The Grudge!! She gives me the creeps!!



Lol Choc started it with DryAzABone!!

That grudge girl be making them throat noises: uhhh..uhuh..uhuhhhuhuhuhuhuh...uhuh

Okay I might go watch your youtube video!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i dont think my last post from today showed up... i cant find it



Ummmmmmmm.... Look out below. I think I found it....




Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> still here and still juicin


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Checkin in yall! Well I didn't juice yesterday, yeah I know  that's a no-no..... but, I really didn't need to cuz my hair was still moisturized from juicing the day before!!!
> 
> Thank you S-curl/Aloe vera juice/ water/
> I am forever grateful!!!



And your very own juice reported you to the juice hotline yesterday for not using it.


----------



## DarkChyld

I'm juicing under a wig.


----------



## LoveCraze

Hey Ladies. Just recently did some two strand twists using my blended juice and sealing with castor oil! Oh it came out so nice! I love this stuff.


----------



## BeautifulFlower

Chelz said:


> I hope you meant never feels dry, I still have a bottle of the instant moisturizer that I havent used yet...hmmmm:scratchch Shall I cheat on the instant activator with the instant moisturizer?


 

Thats what I meant. Hehehe.

I will encourage this infidelity. I love the instant moisturizer. Its my juicey gel.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic

DivaD04 said:


> are you using the gold or the yellow bottle? i like the gold myself. my dd is using a mixture with the gold and added glycerin along with a few other products mixed in. i've noticed her hair likes the mix.---> our little experiment that came out to be a thumbs up



i'm using the gold bottle right now. i've been thinking about adding more glycerin. i'd have to up my moisture routine as well since i don't live in a humid area right? i heard that products with glycerin work best in humid areas



BostonMaria said:


> Don't have any extra shedding either. Do they have long hair?


the biracial friend has long hair but my black friend does not. neither have very healthy hair so i thought the advice was a bit funny. my black friend tried the natural thing and she didn't like it anymore but now her hair is extra-processed. definitely doesn't take care of it


----------



## DivaD04

I juiced this morning!!!!!




bkprincess617 said:


> i'm using the gold bottle right now. i've been thinking about adding more glycerin. i'd have to up my moisture routine as well since i don't live in a humid area right? i heard that products with glycerin work best in humid areas



That's true. Moisture is needed in the air for glycerin to pull from. The more humidity the better.
An excerpt from Healthy -Comunications (I'm not sure how true this is but it is something to think about)
HUMECTANTS

MYTH: Ingredients which draw moisture to and aid in moisturizing skin.

FACT: Most moisturizers contain humectants that act as water attractors, they actually pull moisture out of your skin (Valmy). The problem with humectants, including propylene glycol and glycerin is that although they are most effective when you are in areas with high humidity, if you are going to be in an extremely low humidity atmosphere, such as in an airplane or even a dry room, they can actually take moisture from your skin. Here's why: Humectants are on the search for moisture that can be absorbed from the environment. If the environment is so drying that there is no moisture to be had, they will get it from the next best source – your skin. When this happens, the ingredient, which is supposed to help your skin retain moisture, instead does the opposite (Brumberg). A substance used to preserve the moisture content of materials, especially in hand creams and lotions (Winter). SEE GLYCERIN, PROPYLENE GLYCOL MSDS ABOVE. These are natural or synthetic compounds that are used to prevent water loss and drying of the skin. They also form a smooth feel to cosmetic lotions. Some are safe, some aren't.


----------



## ms.blue

I'm still juicin but maybe I'm juicin' too often b/c my hair is getting really sticky.


----------



## Miss AJ

still here and still juicing.  I've been wearing twists faithfully for a little over a month now, but this hardcore working out I've been doing is doing a number on my scalp.  I banded and washed my twists last night and braided them for a braid out, but it didn't turn out like I hoped so I untwisted and pulled my hair into a twist out puff.  I didn't braid the roots of this set of twists so that's one factor, but what other ways can I wash my twists and still wear them?  I dont wanna go back to curly fro'in it everyday but I will if I have to.


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Awwwww I'm so happy for you SmilinE!!!!!
> 
> I love pet stores!!!!! I want to work at Petco too,or Petsmart, *are you gonna be a cashier?*


 
Heck yes!

I am NOT Steve Irwin!!!...i jus like dogs and cats and fish and the occasional guinea pig and birds...i don't do snakes, spiders,rats...none a dat...i told the manager that and he hired me anyway!!


Look online on there website they might be hiring near you...dude said he HAD to fill the spot...so i got it!


----------



## DivaD04

SmilingElephant said:


> Heck yes!
> 
> I am NOT Steve Irwin!!!...i jus like dogs and cats and fish and the occasional guinea pig and birds...i don't do snakes, spiders,rats...none a dat...i told the manager that and he hired me anyway!!
> 
> 
> Look online on there website they might be hiring near you...dude said he HAD to fill the spot...so i got it!



Crocky! Congratulations!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I juiced this morning!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's true. Moisture is needed in the air for glycerin to pull from. The more humidity the better.
> An excerpt from Healthy -Comunications (I'm not sure how true this is but it is something to think about)
> HUMECTANTS
> 
> MYTH: Ingredients which draw moisture to and aid in moisturizing skin.
> 
> FACT: Most moisturizers contain humectants that act as water attractors, they actually pull moisture out of your skin (Valmy). The problem with humectants, including propylene glycol and glycerin is that although they are most effective when you are in areas with high humidity, if you are going to be in an extremely low humidity atmosphere, such as in an airplane or even a dry room, *they can actually take moisture from your skin*. Here's why: Humectants are on the search for moisture that can be absorbed from the environment. If the environment is so drying that there is no moisture to be had, they will get it from the next best source – your skin. When this happens, the ingredient, which is supposed to help your skin retain moisture, instead does the opposite (Brumberg). A substance used to preserve the moisture content of materials, especially in hand creams and lotions (Winter). SEE GLYCERIN, PROPYLENE GLYCOL MSDS ABOVE. These are natural or synthetic compounds that are used to prevent water loss and drying of the skin. They also form a smooth feel to cosmetic lotions. Some are safe, some aren't.



   

Oh my!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> Heck yes!
> 
> I am NOT Steve Irwin!!!...i jus like dogs and cats and fish and the occasional guinea pig and birds...i don't do snakes, spiders,rats...none a dat...i told the manager that and he hired me anyway!!
> 
> 
> Look online on there website they might be hiring near you...dude said he HAD to fill the spot...so i got it!



Lol oh Petco also has hermit crabs, turtles, lizards, tarantulas, ferrets, hamsters, mice, gerbils,chinchillas, and they used to sell rabbits up until 2009.  I *AM* Steve Irwin, Crikey!!!


----------



## SmilingElephant

Chelz said:


> Lol oh Petco also has hermit crabs, turtles, lizards, tarantulas, ferrets, hamsters, mice, gerbils,chinchillas, and they used to sell rabbits up until 2009.  I *AM* Steve Irwin, Crikey!!!


 
...well get CRIKEY wit it den!

Girl...you know you must be sexy when u got ferrets and dogs bout to break dey necks tryin to get to you!!...just to sniff and lick you...but they're all so cute tho...but girl you better call dem ppl and see if they hirin in your area!!....first paycheck i'm gettin me some more JUICE!!!!...i read the excerpt up top...but i live in Florida so in this season....that doesn't apply to me...u either get humidity comin out the air or humidity comin out ya skin...usually both!


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Oh my!!!



That was my same reaction.


----------



## choctaw

I am juiced with S curl today. Did my first baking soda wash today and it made my hair feel silky, clean and very light. Also tried Freeman sea kelp conditioner and it makes detangling very quick and easy with a shower comb. Final rinse was ACV and then onto the juice. I went fishing today and it was hot out there. Gonna go re-juice.


----------



## belldandy

juiced it up today...my hair feels moist and I have it back in a clip.


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Lol oh Petco also has hermit crabs, turtles, lizards, tarantulas, ferrets, hamsters, mice, gerbils,chinchillas, and they used to sell rabbits up until 2009.  I *AM* Steve Irwin, Crikey!!!



STOP! My dd said with all sincerity, "mom, I want a pet!" I told her to go ask her dad. 
She's not going to get very far...for now. If she keep at it, he'll cave and soon when Jr. starts to ask "can I have a pet," our house will soon turn into Petco and I may then join the club along side of you.


----------



## JaszyFaye

Didn't have to juice today because my hair is still juicay from last night


----------



## Sianna

Back on da juice wagon after a short two day hiatus!!

Can't stay away for too long!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Back on da juice wagon *after a short two day hiatus!!*
> 
> Can't stay away for too long!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> STOP! My dd said with all sincerity, "mom, I want a pet!" I told her to go ask her dad.
> She's not going to get very far...for now. If she keep at it, he'll cave and soon when Jr. starts to ask "can I have a pet," our house will soon turn into Petco and I may then join the club along side of you.



 All I have right now is a rabbit, and you know that fat cat version of Puss N Boots from the Shrek movie? Yeah, there is a cat at my dads house that looks EXACTLY like that...



What type of pet she want? Cause litter aint cheap for them lil critters...my rabbit lives outside,yessir!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I am juiced with S curl today. Did my first baking soda wash today and it made my hair feel silky, clean and very light. Also tried Freeman sea kelp conditioner and it makes detangling very quick and easy with a shower comb. Final rinse was ACV and then onto the juice. I went fishing today and it was hot out there. Gonna go re-juice.



How much baking soda you use Choc?:eyebrows2

Is that the sea kelp from Big Lots?:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> ...well get CRIKEY wit it den!
> 
> Girl...*you know you must be sexy when u got ferrets and dogs bout to break dey necks tryin to get to you!!*...just to sniff and lick you...but they're all so cute tho...but girl you better call dem ppl and see if they hirin in your area!!....first paycheck i'm gettin me some more JUICE!!!!...i read the excerpt up top...but i live in Florida so in this season....that doesn't apply to me...*u either get humidity comin out the air or humidity comin out ya skin...usually both!*



 All tha pets be breakin they necks like "Danggggggg,Who dat there??", "I want her to take me home!":eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2

And not only are you gettin juice, but you are also gettin that Mocha madness!! Cause Imma need a review ASAP!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> That was my same reaction.



Mz. Diva, how has that aspirin mask been working for you?:scratchch I found some aspirin around tha house but it was super tiny and coated...

And I need to buy a seperate toothbrush for that scrub thing cause it look like she was using her electric toothbrush that she uses to brush her teeth on her face as well....


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


>


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


>



I am so pooped.

We should be having a long lost juicer checking in tonight....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

I'm here! LAWD!  Chelz!  I'm here!  Don't get me.


----------



## Momstar

I just dc'd and juiced and I think I'm going to get a weave next week. Can I still juice thru some wet n' wavy hair?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm here! LAWD!  Chelz!  I'm here!  Don't get me.


*Thanks for checkin in with us, about time!!!!You name has officially taken off the list!!!

*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*

1. GaiasDaughter24
*2. Love Always(Nisha619) (Found,fell off tha juicewagon but might hop back on!!)*
*3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
*8. trendsetta25 (Found! Kept it juicy even after being abducted by aliens!)*
9. honey009
10. Dragone
*11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
12. mush211
13. Tyra
*14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
15. mewzickmorena 
*16. yaya24 (Found, and rockin juicayyyy braids)*
17. girlyprincess23
*18. NIN4eva (Found!! Going to buy more juice!)*
*19. Ebonybunny (Found, Still Juicified???:scratchch)*
*20. ycj1 (Found, and is keeping it Juicerific!)
21. Reyna21 (Found, and was juicing on lurk mode!!)*
*22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
*23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
*24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
25. sqzbly1908


**Still Missing**spank
1.Anna9764
*2.Ms_Coco37 (Finally FOUND!!!! Coo Coo for Coco Puffs!)*
*3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
4.Nicey
*5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PilatesPink said:


> I just dc'd and juiced and I think I'm going to get a weave next week. Can I still juice thru some wet n' wavy hair?



Hmmmm:scratchch I believe so! Go for it


----------



## Toy

Juiced up today .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Chelz, you are every bit of special!!! 

I am taking my twists down right now and I'm going to saturate my head with juice.



Chelz said:


> *Thanks for checkin in with us, about time!!!!You name has officially taken off the list!!!*
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #5 these Juicers have been missing far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward *
> 
> 
> 1. GaiasDaughter24
> *2. Love Always(Nisha619) (Found,fell off tha juicewagon but might hop back on!!)*
> *3. Moniquenuss (Found, and still keepin it juicayyyyy!)*
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> *8. trendsetta25 (Found! Kept it juicy even after being abducted by aliens!)*
> 9. honey009
> 10. Dragone
> *11. leleepop (Found,and still keepin it juicayyy!!)*
> 12. mush211
> 13. Tyra
> *14. Honeytips (Found,and certified juicy)*
> 15. mewzickmorena
> *16. yaya24 (Found, and rockin juicayyyy braids)*
> 17. girlyprincess23
> *18. NIN4eva (Found!! Going to buy more juice!)*
> *19. Ebonybunny (Found, Still Juicified???:scratchch)*
> *20. ycj1 (Found, and is keeping it Juicerific!)*
> *21. Reyna21 (Found, and was juicing on lurk mode!!)*
> *22. babydollhair (Found! Been kinda inconsistent but is still Juicayyyyy!)*
> *23. MyFriend (Found,and grew a Pinocchio nose...inocchio)*
> *24. omachine (Found,keepin it juicified)*
> 25. sqzbly1908
> 
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1.Anna9764
> *2.Ms_Coco37 (Finally FOUND!!!! Coo Coo for Coco Puffs!)*
> *3.Wyldcurlz (FINALLY FOUND! Didnt hop on tha juicewagon yet)*
> 4.Nicey
> *5.PrettyfaceAnb (FINALLY FOUND! Keepin it juicay!) *
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Chelz is on this thing, for real

I'm still juicing, Chelz.  I stopped for a week because I straightened my hair and it's flowing nicely.

I'm back as of yesterday....


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

All juiced up and ready for bed!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Chelz, you are every bit of special!!!
> 
> I am taking my twists down right now and I'm going to saturate my head with juice.



Mz Coco is coo coo for coco puffs!

 Girl FirstBizzle came up with the idea for tha missing list, I made the hotline! And its real! So call it!!! Let it go to voicemail! 1-618-303-9084, and tha soul glo man will be sangin to ya!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nice & Wavy said:


> Chelz is on this thing, for real
> 
> I'm still juicing, Chelz.  I stopped for a week because I straightened my hair and it's flowing nicely.
> 
> I'm back as of yesterday....



Yes indeedy, Chelz is up in here, up in here!!!

And a whole week?? Oh no maam!!  

But happy to see you back! 

And dont let it happen again
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
 Highlight the blank space!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Lawd!  I was wondering if that number was real!!!

They definitely put the right one on the job, that's for sure!



Chelz said:


> Mz Coco is coo coo for coco puffs!
> 
> Girl FirstBizzle came up with the idea for tha missing list, I made the hotline! And its real! So call it!!! Let it go to voicemail! 1-618-303-9084, and tha soul glo man will be sangin to ya!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

* Mz. Traycee from our very own LHCF, and her very own K.I.S.S. hair forum, has just graced tha Juice Hotline with her call  .
 We got to get her in this challenge yall! She been lurking! 

*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Lawd!  I was wondering if that number was real!!!
> 
> They definitely put the right one on the job, that's for sure!



Call it! Call it! Call it! Call it! Call it! :mob: :gotroasted: :mob:


----------



## Traycee

So I called the hotline....And fell out laughing   @ The Soul Glo song on the voicemail ..Chelz you are 2cool :2cool:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> So I called the hotline....And fell out laughing   @ The Soul Glo song on the voicemail ..Chelz you are 2cool :2cool:





Traycee you know what this means right??:eyebrows2 You have entered the juice thread, and now you must start juicing with us.


----------



## ms.blue

I know I said in an earlier post that I'm going to stop juicin' b/c my hair was getting sticky but I couldn't stay from da juice!  I juiced right after my workout so much that I again almost busted my a$$.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Chelz said:


> Call it! Call it! Call it! Call it! Call it! :mob: :gotroasted: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ms_CoCo37 said:


>



*Girl Imma get YOU!!!!!!

Yall Mz Coco done called tha juice hotline, and she called me a nut, cause I gets crazy. she wasnt expecting it to actually be the Soul Glooo!!!! 

*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I know I said in an earlier post that I'm going to stop juicin' b/c my hair was getting sticky but I couldn't stay from da juice!  I juiced right after my workout so much that I again almost busted my a$$.



You are *NOT* permitted to stop juicing!





But you can post one of these signs as a reminder of the ultra *slipliciousness* of tha juice....


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Mz. Diva, how has that aspirin mask been working for you?:scratchch I found some aspirin around tha house but it was super tiny and coated...
> 
> And I need to buy a seperate toothbrush for that scrub thing cause it look like she was using her electric toothbrush that she uses to brush her teeth on her face as well....



 I don't think she uses her mouth brush for her faces

I don't have an electric toothbrush but I do however have a regular ol handy dandy top care I use my mary kay timewise facial wash, so I don't use the aspirin. BUT I have used aspirin for my scalp though.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I don't think she uses her mouth brush for her faces
> 
> I don't have an electric toothbrush but I do however have a regular ol handy dandy top care I use my mary kay timewise facial wash, so I don't use the aspirin. *BUT I have used aspirin for my scalp though.*





What does that do??:scratchch


----------



## klowdnyne

I was in the bathroom with my CFC ready to go in my head....why did I start singing Mtume?


This is for you, ladies: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sr6S5SAuKs&feature=related


----------



## Traycee

Chelz said:


> * Mz. Traycee from our very own LHCF, and her very own K.I.S.S. hair forum, has just graced tha Juice Hotline with her call  .
> We got to get her in this challenge yall! She been lurking!
> 
> *



Ok I have been lurking  Hahahaha ....OK I confess. I don't miss a post in here... I even dusted off a bottle of Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion and added extra glycerin to my Bee Mine Juicy Spritz ... I seal with Argan Oil or Bee Mine Bee Loved Moisturizer..

Thats the thing I can't live only by the juice ...I need my oils and stuff. So I will just lurk..


----------



## My Friend

DivaD04 said:


> I don't think she uses her mouth brush for her faces
> 
> I don't have an electric toothbrush but I do however have a regular ol handy dandy top care I use my mary kay timewise facial wash, so I don't use the aspirin. BUT I have used aspirin for my scalp though.


 

I wanna know too.

TIA


----------



## My Friend

Traycee said:


> Ok I have been lurking  Hahahaha ....OK I confess. I don't miss a post in here... I even dusted off a bottle of Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion and added extra glycerin to my Bee Mine Juicy Spritz ... I seal with Argan Oil or Bee Mine Bee Loved Moisturizer..
> 
> Thats the thing I can't live only by the juice ...I need my oils and stuff. So I will just lurk..


 

Traycee did you use the juice has part of your regi early in your hhj?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> Ok I have been lurking  Hahahaha ....OK I confess. I don't miss a post in here... I even dusted off a bottle of Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion and added extra glycerin to my Bee Mine Juicy Spritz ... I seal with Argan Oil or Bee Mine Bee Loved Moisturizer..
> 
> Thats the thing I can't live only by the juice ...I need my oils and stuff. So I will just lurk..





You are permitted to use oil or whatever you need in addition to the juice...as long as the juice is on ya head!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> Ok I have been lurking  Hahahaha ....OK I confess. I don't miss a post in here... I* even dusted off a bottle of Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Lotion and added extra glycerin to my Bee Mine Juicy Spritz ... I seal with Argan Oil or Bee Mine Bee Loved Moisturizer..*
> 
> Thats the thing I can't live only by the juice ...I need my oils and stuff. So I will just lurk..



*You have been juicing allll along! And you can use your oils and stuff along with the juice!!!
*

 *Welcome to tha JUICE TRAYCEE!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I wanna know too.
> 
> TIA



Heyyyyyyyyy DJ MyFriendable!!!!!  What song you got for us today


----------



## Traycee

My Friend said:


> Traycee did you use the juice has part of your regi early in your hhj?



I tried it early in my journey but didn't like it... It was winter and not enough moisture in the air. It's working great this time around


----------



## Traycee

Chelz said:


> *You have been juicing allll along! And you can use your oils and stuff along with the juice!!!
> *
> 
> *Welcome to tha JUICE TRAYCEE!!!*
> 
> :woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:
> 
> ..
> ....
> ...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin
> :creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures
> ....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
> :wow: :wow:
> :hero::hero:



Don't party...Im lurking...I just had to dail the number..SMH...Hahahaha


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Bad me - didn't juice today. (But I will before bed.) Grad school Maymester is kicking my butt. But my hair is still moisturized & soft from all the juicing that I have been doing. 

Question, any juicers have steamers? I just got one today & I have some Skala @ my P.O. Box that I need to retrieve & I was wondering if I should use the Skala with the steamer. What do y'all think? TIA...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Bad me - didn't juice today. (But I will before bed.) Grad school Maymester is kicking my butt. But my hair is still moisturized & soft from all the juicing that I have been doing.
> 
> Question, any juicers have steamers? I just got one today & I have some Skala @ my P.O. Box that I need to retrieve & I was wondering if I should use the Skala with the steamer. What do y'all think? TIA...



I think some juicers put on a plastic cap after juicing and then use the steam from their shower as a steamer... And what kind of Skala do you have,masques, condish, leave-ins?? The masques would be great for steaming!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> Don't party...Im lurking...I just had to dail the number..SMH...Hahahaha



 She must not know how we doo it,, once we welcome you, you are in!!! No ifs ands or buts about it.


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> How much baking soda you use Choc?:eyebrows2
> 
> Is that the sea kelp from Big Lots?:scratchch



1 tbspn baking soda in 2 cups warm water. Makes a clear solution so you won't look like the Scrubbing Bubbles took your lunch money. It also lets a sista know just how much product buildup you got  

You know its the sea kelp from Big Lots   Try dat $2.00 sea kelp after a baking soda rinse when your hair is clean, cuticles are open. Oh yeah, she bangs! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=J4q7MnmK9HM&feature=related


----------



## choctaw

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm here! LAWD!  Chelz!  I'm here!  Don't get me.



Chelz, 

are you using DryAzABone as your juice reminder these days? 

those lost juicers betta be within running distance of a bottle of juice. run forest run!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Chelz said:


> I think some juicers put on a plastic cap after juicing and then use the steam from their shower as a steamer... And what kind of Skala do you have,masques, condish, leave-ins?? The masques would be great for steaming!


 
The Ceramides G3 masque, the fruit cocktail masque & the shea butter masque. I'm going to test it out this weekend.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Chelz,
> 
> are you using DryAzABone as your juice reminder these days?
> 
> those lost juicers betta be within running distance of a bottle of juice. run forest run!



@Forest Gump!.....Jennnaaayyyyy

And no I didnt say nothing about DryAzABone but the lost juicers betta grow some wings cause he be flyin!!! 

 DryAzABone aint no joke! He still in my dryer bumping and knocking, I set the timer for another 60 minutes again, roasty toasty!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> The Ceramides G3 masque, the fruit cocktail masque & the shea butter masque. I'm going to test it out this weekend.



Oh yes girl! Steam away!!!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> @Forest Gump!.....Jennnaaayyyyy
> 
> *And no I didnt say nothing about DryAzABone but the lost juicers betta grow some wings cause he be flyin!!! *
> DryAzABone aint no joke! He still in my dryer bumping and knocking, I set the timer for another 60 minutes again, roasty toasty!!!!



You got him in the dryer? Thank goodness you haven't figured out how to upload him to the 3G skala network ... the hotline would crash from the worldwide DryAzABone sightings


----------



## My Friend

@Chelz..girl the gif of the guy falling down the stairs got me


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> @Chelz..girl the gif of the guy falling down the stairs got me



Lol!!!!!!

And then he just got up and tried to play it off!!!The lady was like  
Actually I think he started trying to play it off as soon as he tripped...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> You got him in the dryer? Thank goodness you haven't figured out how to upload him to the 3G skala network ... the hotline would crash from the worldwide DryAzABone sightings



No its even worse! He has somehow figured out how to clone himself cause there are 20 others chanting outside my window!!!:mob: What have we done!!!....Oh I know, when I watched those youtube clips you posted he must've snuck out of each one while I wasnt looking, cause now when I replay the video he isnt there!!!!!!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> No its even worse! He has somehow figured out how to clone himself cause there are 20 others chanting outside my window!!!:mob: What have we done!!!....Oh I know, when I watched those youtube clips you posted he must've snuck out of each one while I wasnt looking, cause now when I replay the video he isnt there!!!!!!




Do not go gentle into that good night.
Juice, juice against the dying of the light. 

 just keep juicing ... the League of Extraordinary Juicers is en route. hang on Chelz!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Do not go gentle into that good night.
> Juice, juice against the dying of the light.
> 
> just keep juicing ... the League of Extraordinary Juicers is en route. hang on Chelz!





That sound like something off Harry Potter!!!!

Everybody else is probably readin this wondering what tha heck we are talking about...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i got some goody spin pins for my juicy bun yo!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> 1 tbspn baking soda in 2 cups warm water. Makes a clear solution so you won't look like *the Scrubbing Bubbles took your lunch money.* It also lets a sista know just how much product buildup you got
> 
> You know its the sea kelp from Big Lots   Try dat $2.00 sea kelp after a baking soda rinse when your hair is clean, cuticles are open. Oh yeah, she bangs!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=J4q7MnmK9HM&feature=related



Nooooooooooooooo not tha Scrubbing Bubbles!!!!!!! Save me,SAVE ME!!!!! Scrubbing Bubbles are everywhere! Even On buildings!!



















And OMG look at this lady bathroom on tha Scrubbing bubbles website!!
http://www.automaticshowercleaner.com/grand_prize_winner.asp










What does the sea kelp smell/look like???:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2



Oh BTW, Shake ya Bon Bon, shake ya Bon Bon!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_YhhQuAYKQ&feature=related


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i got some goody spin pins for my juicy bun yo!



Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! 

Me wants some goody spin pins too matey!!!!


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Hey Juicers I know I have been away I am here just busy with work and school yep I am taking a class to get my Green Belt in Six Sigma.

As for juicing we all know am a die hard juicer nothing cannot stop me. I juice three times a day now becuase it so hot, I am 16wks post and my NG is soft and we know is because of the juice and the BeeMine products.
I missed you all because I love to read the threads I see you even called Tracyee out LOL.
I know I am making good progress 

Oh how do you post pictures?


----------



## DarkChyld

I think I may have gone overboard with the protein. I use my CFCG everyday sometimes straight from the bottles and other times within my personal mixture. My scalp is suffering for some reason. Got any ideas? I've had to leave the coconut oil alone because it over moisturizes right into my pillow/face and makes me break out.


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> That sound like something off Harry Potter!!!!
> 
> Everybody else is probably readin this wondering what tha heck we are talking about...



my bad ... the poem is "Do Not Go Gentle" by a welsh poet named Dylan Thomas and its about fighting against death to the very end. League of Extraordinary *Gentlemen* is a 2003 movie based in an alternate victorian age with a cast of amazing characters on a secret mission (includes Quartermain, Captain Nemo, Dorian Gray, Dr. Jekyl/Mr. Hyde). Its all good where duh Juicers are concerned


----------



## DivaD04

My Friend said:


> I wanna know too.
> 
> TIA


What chu wanna know?! on the scalp? I've never tried in on my face. On my scalp, it took away any debris that would normally be left on my scalp....it never stopped any itchies.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=315941&highlight=aspirin

the one I did was:
Slougher cocktail
Used to dissolve wax buildup and dead cells from scalp.
Apply once a week
1/4 cup vodka
10 aspirin tablets
2 alka seltzer tablets
2 tsp scalp shampoo(see below)
1 tsp cayenne pepper
In a small glass bowl, gently stir all the ingredients together until the tablets are dissolved.
Section the hair fromt he hairline a little at a time. Using a soft brush, apply the slougher to your scalp and rub in a gentle, circular motion until your entire head is covered with slougher. Do not scrub too hard, you are not scouring a pot. Once you have covered your scalp massage the remaining slougher into the ends of your hair. This will dissolve any oily residue there.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=34892
Now for the aspirin, I'm not sure if I have any since I can't ingest it....I would try it on my face....oh wait, have I tried it??!!  I think I have come to think of it, I just can't really remember...I think it was right before I go pregnant with my 2nd child who is now 1..........I don't remember but it's definitely worth a try.


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Nooooooooooooooo not tha Scrubbing Bubbles!!!!!!! Save me,SAVE ME!!!!! Scrubbing Bubbles are everywhere! Even On buildings!!
> 
> Wt does the sea kelp smell/look like???:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2
> 
> 
> Oh BTW, Shake ya Bon Bon, shake ya Bon Bon!!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_YhhQuAYKQ&feature=related



I have used baking soda paste to clean terminals on car battery and it looked like Scrubbing Bubbles doing a car jack. I think rinses are safer until I know what my hair and skin can take. 

The Sea kelp is a thick white creamy product with very light smell, a bit of citrus perhaps? felt like a very moisturizing protein conditioner on hair without product buildup. As always, your mileage may vary 

William Hung is fun to watch


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz

What are your office hrs? 


BTW:
ATTENTION ALL JUICERZ! 
WE ARE OFFICIALLY ON THE HUNT FOR ADORA! IF YOU SEE HER, PLEASE, DO NOT HESITATE TO NOTIFY DA JUICE AUTHORITIES! ADORA HAS BEEN M.I.A. FOR QUITE SOME TIME NOW AND HER JUICE IS NOT DRIPPIN'...ATLEAST THERE'S NO DRIP LEADING TORWARDS JUICELAND.
PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL THE JHERI JUICE HOTLINECall 1-618-303-9084, 24/7 AT NO ADDITIONAL CHARGES. Sponsored by the Skala 3G Network. 
AND PLEASE, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO WRITE US AT;

1 ADORA JHERI JUICE AVENUE
Skala 3G Network, JUICELAND 17106

THE JUICE IS ON THE LOOSE
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=471952

THANK YOU


----------



## mj11051

I done packed up my juice and I'm in Kansas City, Mo.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Hey Juicers I know I have been away I am here just busy with work and school yep I am taking a class to get my Green Belt in Six Sigma.
> 
> As for juicing we all know am a die hard juicer nothing cannot stop me. I juice three times a day now becuase it so hot, I am 16wks post and my NG is soft and we know is because of the juice and the BeeMine products.
> I missed you all because I love to read the threads I see you even called Tracyee out LOL.
> I know I am making good progress
> 
> Oh how do you post pictures?



You juice *three* times a day???You are EXTREMELY juicified!!!Thanks for checkin in and tellin us wuz juzayyyyyyyy witcha!!

You can post pictures by attaching images or placing the image url in between these two thingies:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> *Chelz
> 
> What are your office hrs? *
> 
> 
> BTW:
> ATTENTION ALL JUICERZ!
> WE ARE OFFICIALLY ON THE HUNT FOR ADORA! IF YOU SEE HER, PLEASE, DO NOT HESITATE TO NOTIFY DA JUICE AUTHORITIES! ADORA HAS BEEN M.I.A. FOR QUITE SOME TIME NOW AND HER JUICE IS NOT DRIPPIN'...ATLEAST THERE'S NO DRIP LEADING TORWARDS JUICELAND.
> PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL THE JHERI JUICE HOTLINECall 1-618-303-9084, 24/7 AT NO ADDITIONAL CHARGES. Sponsored by the Skala 3G Network.
> AND PLEASE, PLEASE FEEL FREE TO WRITE US AT;
> 
> 1 ADORA JHERI JUICE AVENUE
> Skala 3G Network, JUICELAND 17106
> 
> THE JUICE IS ON THE LOOSE
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=471952
> 
> THANK YOU



Lol DivaD you crazy! 

And my office hours are from 8am-3pm.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mj11051 said:


> I done packed up my juice and I'm in Kansas City, Mo.



Yes you have to carry the juice every you go, cause tha juice is your best friend!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I have used baking soda paste to clean terminals on car battery and it looked like Scrubbing Bubbles doing a car jack. I think rinses are safer until I know what my hair and skin can take.
> 
> The Sea kelp is a thick white creamy product with very light smell, a bit of citrus perhaps? felt like a very moisturizing protein conditioner on hair without product buildup. As always, your mileage may vary
> 
> *William Hung is fun to watch *



Yeah they say he is an engineer but why does he act like he is slow? Doesnt he know that people just like him because he is making a fool of himself?

And okay so now I will be on the lookout for the Sea Kelp, and I never even found the Skala!!!


----------



## teysmith

Juicer checking in... lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

teysmith said:


> Juicer checking in... lol



MmmmmmHmmmm.Thought so.

Still using the Right on???:eyebrows2


----------



## teysmith

Chelz said:


> MmmmmmHmmmm.Thought so.
> 
> Still using the Right on???:eyebrows2


 

haha!! Yes I am   Its still doing the job so far.


----------



## LadyPBC

Checkin in - juiced last night - this morning and then again this afternoon when I went home for lunch.  My hair is mucho moisturized but am I supposed to be getting tangles/knots at the end of my hair shaft?  I have been wearing puffs as my protective style but I'd rather bun - just don't know how to do it well.   Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp please sumbodee!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LadyPBC said:


> Checkin in - juiced last night - this morning and then again this afternoon when I went home for lunch.  My hair is mucho moisturized but am I supposed to be getting tangles/knots at the end of my hair shaft?  I have been wearing puffs as my protective style but I'd rather bun - just don't know how to do it well.   Helllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllp please sumbodee!



Are you saying you are getting single strand knots? Maybe you should not wear the puffs then How long is your hair?:scratchch


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> And okay so now I will be on the lookout for the Sea Kelp, and I never even found the Skala!!!



Your area must be overrun with Skalaheads! You know how they get when they see a Big Lots ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpjsoC1F74o

Chelz, its time to open a Skala rehab facility and confiscate the goods upon admission


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Your area must be overrun with Skalaheads! *You know how they get when they see a Big Lots ...*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpjsoC1F74o
> 
> Chelz, its time to open a Skala rehab facility and confiscate the goods upon admission



Yes! They'll be riding along calmly, and as soon as they see a Big Lots they almost break they neck trying to stare through the building for Skala with their X-ray vision, then they almost cause wrecks while charging relentlessly towards the Big lots.... Ive seen this scenario one too many times...

And when we are confiscating their Skala, we will also find some Kanechom, NuNAAT, and many other brazilian/foreign products that they have also gone mad over. We shall have enough for a hair product kingdom!! The all mighty Chocland.


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm going to take a break from juicing. My hair has stopped responding well to it.  I think I have to change my regimen a bit. My hair is not the same since the baking soda conditioning experiment. I think it needs less product to be moisturized. I think I'll substitute the long aid gel to the Afroveda Purr whipped hair gelly. It may qualify as a "juice". The ingredients are Aloe vera gel, coconut oil, almond oil, herbal oil complex, and vanilla essential oil. Can I use this instead of my regular "juice"?


----------



## supermodelsonya

When I am rocking my juicetastic afro puffs, is that damaging my hair? I do get some SSK's.....some but not often. I wonder if the afro puff is a good low mani style.


----------



## RockCreak

It's been a long
shouldn't have left
without a juice bottle to step to.

Hey Ladies!!!!, I didn't want to make Chelz m.i.a. list or the milk carton list.

I've been studying for my finals and now I'm done... on to the next class.

I've been juicin and the hair is growin!  

Trying to figure out what I'm gonna do with this twa!


----------



## SailorWifey

Is there anyone here juicing w/ locs????


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

I soooooo wasn't expecting that!...and that high note...I forgot all about that!

I'm checkin' in.  I've forgotten how soft my hair feels when I use the juice.



Chelz said:


> *Girl Imma get YOU!!!!!!*
> 
> *Yall Mz Coco done called tha juice hotline, and she called me a nut, cause I gets crazy. she wasnt expecting it to actually be the Soul Glooo!!!! *
> 
> **


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Yes! They'll be riding along calmly, and as soon as they see a Big Lots they almost break they neck trying to stare through the building for Skala with their X-ray vision, then they almost cause wrecks while charging relentlessly towards the Big lots.... Ive seen this scenario one too many times...
> 
> And when we are confiscating their Skala, we will also find some Kanechom, NuNAAT, and many other brazilian/foreign products that they have also gone mad over. We shall have enough for a hair product kingdom!! The all mighty Chocland.



 Chelz, we're gonna end up :mob: :gotroasted: :mob:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Chelz, we're gonna end up :mob: :gotroasted: :mob:



Are we the yellow smiley or the mob?? Please say we are the mob...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I soooooo wasn't expecting that!...and that high note...I forgot all about that!
> 
> I'm checkin' in.  I've forgotten how soft my hair feels when I use the juice.



Yes girl, get that juice!! Juice it allllll night!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> Is there anyone here juicing w/ locs????



Yup!  I found three people who are juicing with locs, and I brought then here for you, here they are!


:locks::locks::locks:


See here is living proof, and you can mos def juice with locs.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> It's been a long
> shouldn't have left
> without a juice bottle to step to.
> 
> Hey Ladies!!!!, I didn't want to make Chelz m.i.a. list or the milk carton list.
> 
> I've been studying for my finals and now I'm done... on to the next class.
> 
> I've been juicin and the hair is growin!
> 
> Trying to figure out what I'm gonna do with this twa!





I  your twa Rockcreak!! What are you planning on doing to it?

And no you havent made the missing list...YET!!!!!!


----------



## SailorWifey

Chelz said:


> Yup!  I found three people who are juicing with locs, and I brought then here for you, here they are!
> 
> 
> :locks::locks::locks:
> 
> 
> See here is living proof, and you can mos def juice with locs.


 

LMAO you are a mess!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm going to take a break from juicing. My hair has stopped responding well to it.  I think I have to change my regimen a bit. My hair is not the same since the baking soda conditioning experiment. I think it needs less product to be moisturized. I think I'll substitute the long aid gel to the Afroveda Purr whipped hair gelly. It may qualify as a "juice". The ingredients are Aloe vera gel, coconut oil, almond oil, herbal oil complex, and vanilla essential oil. *Can I use this instead of my regular "juice"*?



You can if you throw some glycerin up in that mug.

You can also use braid sprays with glycerin and what not...


----------



## Platinum

I haven't checked in lately (I've been hanging out in the natural threads ) I'm still juicing everyday.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SailorWifey said:


> LMAO you are a mess!!!



And you know this!!!!! 

Are you planning on getting locs? I'm sure tha juice will work just fine.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Platinum said:


> I haven't checked in lately (I've been hanging out in the natural threads ) I'm still juicing everyday.



Heyyyyyyy Mz. Truck driver!!!!!

How is the recent BC been working out for you??


----------



## Platinum

Chelz said:


> Heyyyyyyy Mz. Truck driver!!!!!
> 
> How is the recent BC been working out for you??


 
Hey Chelz!  I'm 1 month post BC today and I'm loving my natural hair. I just wish I would have considered going natural when I first joined LHCF. It seems to be the best decision I have made on my HHJ.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> When I am rocking my juicetastic afro puffs, is that damaging my hair? I do get some SSK's.....some but not often. I wonder if the afro puff is a good low mani style.



I think it is okay as long as your ends are always well moisturized and sealed


----------



## Platinum

I'm still using Worlds of Curl activator but I may try CFCG for a few days. I think I could use the protein right about now.


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Are we the yellow smiley or the mob?? Please say we are the mob...



Of course we are the mob


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Platinum said:


> Hey Chelz!  I'm 1 month post BC today and I'm loving my natural hair. I just wish I would have considered going natural when I first joined LHCF. It seems to be the best decision I have made on my HHJ.



How long did you transition for again? I'm almost 12 months into the transition...



Platinum said:


> I'm still using Worlds of Curl activator but I may try CFCG for a few days. I think I could use the protein right about now.



Yeah CFCG instant activator and the CFC instant moisturizer both have protein!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Of course we are the mob



You betta be tellin tha truth Pinocchio! inocchio

I coulda sworn your nose just grew like 16 inches, it almost poked my eye out! (Refer to the new Shrek movie:creatures)


----------



## RockCreak

Chelz said:


> I  your twa Rockcreak!! What are you planning on doing to it?
> 
> And no you havent made the missing list...YET!!!!!!




I have no idea erplexed!  I have recently been experimenting with finger coils.  I like them because the style holds for at least a week.  I plan on purchasing some long aid and maybe mix it with my ecostyler to do them.  Then I'll use my s-curl spray just to moisturize.

Who knows, but whatever I do, I'll incorporate the juice with it.

BTW, my hair is much longer than my siggy!


----------



## DivaD04

Hey chelz, sorry I haven't been in here hard core. I'm detoxing and my mood swings are all over the place. 


Why is it that every time I see the Alice in Wonderland commercial, I smell popcorn.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> I have no idea erplexed!  I have recently been experimenting with finger coils.  I like them because the style holds for at least a week.  I plan on purchasing some long aid and maybe mix it with my ecostyler to do them.  Then I'll use my s-curl spray just to moisturize.
> 
> Who knows, but whatever I do, I'll incorporate the juice with it.
> 
> *BTW, my hair is much longer than my siggy! *



(in my super whiney voice)I wanna see! I wanna see! I wanna see! I wanna see!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Hey chelz, sorry I haven't been in here hard core. I'm detoxing and my mood swings are all over the place.
> 
> 
> Why is it that every time I see the Alice in Wonderland commercial, I smell popcorn.



Diva Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! 

How exactly does detoxing work? Is it like fasting?:scratchch

And omg, I'm over here dying! Its cause you want to go to the movies again with the fam bam.


----------



## Platinum

Chelz said:


> How long did you transition for again? I'm almost 12 months into the transition...
> 
> *Keep up the good work! I transitioned for 1 year and 3 days. My plan was to BC at 18 months but I ended up BCing at the spur of the moment before hitting the road.*
> Yeah CFCG instant activator and the CFC instant moisturizer both have protein!!


 
Thanks!


----------



## foxee

Just juiced it with my mixture of CFCG and HE LTR leave in.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Platinum said:


> Thanks!



Oh yeah I'm not big choppin anything, I feel like as long as I keep my relaxed ends I will know that all the natural hair that has grown is still intact and has not broken off yet. Now if my relaxed hair was looking a ham then it would have to go, but it looks fine, it just looks much thinner when wet...

Good luck on your natural hj! Have you tried twist-outs or bantu knot-outs yet?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

foxee said:


> Just juiced it with my mixture of CFCG and HE LTR leave in.



You mixed these two together?


----------



## foxee

Chelz said:


> You mixed these two together?



Yes, I have them mixed in a spray bottle.  The HE LTR tones down the stickiness/juicy consistency of the CFCG and adds a nice fragrance.


----------



## Platinum

Chelz said:


> Oh yeah I'm not big choppin anything, I feel like as long as I keep my relaxed ends I will know that all the natural hair that has grown is still intact and has not broken off yet. Now if my relaxed hair was looking a ham then it would have to go, but it looks fine, it just looks much thinner when wet...
> 
> Good luck on your natural hj! Have you tried twist-outs or bantu knot-outs yet?


 
I tried a braid out one day and I liked it. I may consider doing it more often. My hair is so thick, it takes a while for me to braid it. Most of the time, I just wear a puff. I need to do more braid outs because I'm starting to get a few SSKs.


----------



## RockCreak

Chelz said:


> (in my super whiney voice)I wanna see! I wanna see! I wanna see! I wanna see!



Ok! Ok!  I plan on doing them in the morning.  As soon as I finish, I will post some pics!


----------



## Platinum

foxee said:


> Yes, I have them mixed in a spray bottle. The HE LTR tones down the stickiness/juicy consistency of the CFCG and adds a nice fragrance.


 
Sounds good! I may have to try this. I like CFCG but it's a little too sticky for me.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

foxee said:


> Yes, I have them mixed in a spray bottle.  The HE LTR tones down the stickiness/juicy consistency of the CFCG and adds a nice fragrance.



Hmmm well I have some of that HE LTR leave-in too, I may have to try that


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Platinum said:


> I tried a braid out one day and I liked it. I may consider doing it more often. My hair is so thick, it takes a while for me to braid it. Most of the time, I just wear a puff. I need to do more braid outs because I'm starting to get a few SSKs.



Do you ever try twists or any protective styling?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> Ok! Ok!  I plan on doing them in the morning.  As soon as I finish, I will post some pics!



Ok I cant wait to see the pics!!:Flahsssss

And BTW, I wont forget.


----------



## RockCreak

RockCreak said:


> Ok! Ok!  I plan on doing them in the morning.  As soon as I finish, I will post some pics!



Ok Chelz, I found some pics of the finger coils that I did not to long ago:

















My hair just kind of do it's own thing.

Oh!  My son is a HAM... he wants to start some locs...so I threw in some juice with his!...LOL


----------



## foxee

Platinum said:


> Sounds good! I may have to try this. I like CFCG but it's a little too sticky for me.



I hope it works out for you!  Wal-Mart no longer sells HE LTR leave in, but it's still available at Target.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> Ok Chelz, I found some pics of the finger coils that I did not to long ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My hair just kind of do it's own thing.
> 
> Oh!  My son is a HAM... he wants to start some locs...so I threw in some juice with his!...LOL



Rockcreak! Honey Chile! Yous a beast!!!! :lovedrool::lovedrool:

Your lil curlies have grown into big curlies!!!! Big juicy curlies too, I can tell you been keepin it juicayyyy Ms Lady!!

And how long it take you to do his hair?? It looks so even and nice and tidy, girl when you gonna open up a hair shop? Forreal tho...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

foxee said:


> I hope it works out for you!  Wal-Mart no longer sells HE LTR leave in, but it's still available at Target.



Why did they stop sellin it, are they gonna stop making this product all together?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok who just called tha Juice Hotline from a Blocked number and didnt leave a message???Come on son!!!*


----------



## foxee

Chelz said:


> Why did they stop sellin it, are they gonna stop making this product all together?



I'm not sure, but there were some threads about this awhile back.  It's not available on Walmart.com either and they still carry all the products from the LTR line except for the leave in.  However, I've found plenty of it at Target, so who knows.


----------



## Platinum

Chelz said:


> Do you ever try twists or any protective styling?


 
Not really, I've been rocking the puff since I BC'd but I may try twists this weekend.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Platinum said:


> Not really, I've been rocking the puff since I BC'd but I may try twists this weekend.



*Lol, Platinum just called tha juice hotline!!! And of course it is real!!!!!*


----------



## Platinum

Chelz said:


> *Lol, Platinum just called tha juice hotline!!! And of course it is real!!!!!*


 
 I started cracking up when I heard the Soul Glo theme song.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Platinum said:


> I started cracking up when I heard the Soul Glo theme song.



Lol,yup!


----------



## Kimiche

Checking in.  I'm still using my braid spray daily and the new growth continues to kick.  I'll be taking out these braids soon.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Checking in. I used my steamer for the 1st time today. I didn't use my Skala yet because I remembered it was time for a protein treatment. My stylist mixes a protein treatment for home use for me. It's not hardcore & has a moisturizing cond mixed in. I sat under the steamer for at least 30 minutes, maybe longer, wasn't really paying attention. 

I didn't detangle before but when I finished my hair was almost perfectly detangled on its own. My new growth felt wonderful. Sorry I know this is the juice thread & I'm raving about my new steamer.

I did juice a few minutes ago & now I'm under a baggy. I parted my hair & sprayed the juice directly to my new growth. When I do that & baggy overnight, my new growth feels awesome.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Kimiche said:


> Checking in.  I'm still using my braid spray daily and the new growth continues to kick.  I'll be taking out these braids soon.



The new growth is kicking the relaxed hair...

How many weeks post are you??:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Checking in. I used my steamer for the 1st time today. I didn't use my Skala yet because I remembered it was time for a protein treatment. My stylist mixes a protein treatment for home use for me. It's not hardcore & has a moisturizing cond mixed in. I sat under the steamer for at least 30 minutes, maybe longer, wasn't really paying attention.
> 
> I didn't detangle before but when I finished my hair was almost perfectly detangled on its own. My new growth felt wonderful. Sorry I know this is the juice thread & I'm raving about my new steamer.
> 
> I did juice a few minutes ago & now I'm under a baggy. I parted my hair & sprayed the juice directly to my new growth. When I do that & baggy overnight, my new growth feels awesome.



How many weeks post are ya:scratchch, Ive never tried the baggy method

That steamer sounds great,what brand is it?:eyebrows2


----------



## RockCreak

Chelz said:


> Rockcreak! Honey Chile! Yous a beast!!!! :lovedrool::lovedrool:
> 
> Your lil curlies have grown into big curlies!!!! Big juicy curlies too, I can tell you been keepin it juicayyyy Ms Lady!!
> 
> And how long it take you to do his hair?? It looks so even and nice and tidy, girl when you gonna open up a hair shop? Forreal tho...




Awwww... thanks.  I've been trying to keep them Juicay!  I also spray S-curl on them every other day....

It took all of about an hour and a half to do his hair.  I would have finished sooner if he would have stayer out of the mirror!  

For right now, I do hair out of my house.  He and there... focusing and experimenting on natural hair.


----------



## maxineshaw

Still _juicin_'.  My hair is super soft.  I've mostly just been using the AOHC and OHHB everyday.  I had to wear my hair down last Saturday and this past Thursday for special events. (special meaning I haven't been twisting my hair in a "style" but more so in an "I'm hiding under a hat" manner).

I basically just untwisted it and put it in a puff.  I went downtown last Saturday and it was blazin' hot outside.    My hair stayed moisturized though.  I'm going to wash and twist it (since summer school starts on Tuesday).  So, I will definitely be using my glycerin spritz because I'll have actually styled my hair. 


*Chelz*, you are the nicest mobster around, lettin' me know I'm about to make the list


----------



## Love~Above~Color

checkin' in...
haven't cowashed in 3 days...mmmm wanted my hair to get dry...
HOWEVER, still using my SKALA on dry hair...WITH my HS14 all over my head, sealed with CO....
sooo love the HS14...me and my hair are happily allllllll juiced up!!


----------



## Toy

Getting ready to rinse this conditioner out of my head and juice up.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Toy said:


> Getting ready to rinse this conditioner out of my head and juice up.



Which conditioner you use??:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> Awwww... thanks.  I've been trying to keep them Juicay!  I also spray S-curl on them every other day....
> 
> It took all of about an hour and a half to do his hair.  I would have finished sooner if he would have stayer out of the mirror!
> 
> For right now, I do hair out of my house.  He and there... focusing and experimenting on natural hair.



Well Ima need you to come do my hair too!

Is he in high school?:scratchch


----------



## ms.blue

I used QB honey & olive hydrating balm (which has vegetable glycerin) and amla & olive heavy cream (also has vegetable glycerin) on my damp washed hair.  I'm counting that as juicin' today.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Chelz said:


> How many weeks post are ya:scratchch, Ive never tried the baggy method
> 
> That steamer sounds great,what brand is it?:eyebrows2


 
I'm 15 weeks post. The steamer I have isn't brand name. I bought it from one of the members on here. But judging from the steamer threads I researched, it's the one that everyone buys on Ebay.

I'm itching to get under it with some Skala though. If too much steaming can ultimately be bad, I'll be the one to find out. The way it made my hair feel is addictive.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i've already juiced today... letting my hair air dry then back in the bun it goes


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

ummm, any one else realize the challenge ends soon...  we've got like 32 days of juicin left


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ummm, any one else realize the challenge ends soon... we've got like 32 days of juicin left


 oooh thought it was gonna go thru the summer!?!!?
ermmm gonna keep going thru summer myself...
time sure flies when you're juicin' doesn't it


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lol yeah it does...  i was starting to think this challenge didnt have an end date at all lol that's the only reason why i checked.


----------



## Toy

Chelz said:


> Which conditioner you use??:scratchch


 

I used Skala Shea butter Masques Conditioner & Salon Care Matrix Replenishing conditioning Balm for the first time and i like them so far.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> checkin' in...
> haven't cowashed in 3 days...mmmm wanted my hair to get dry...
> HOWEVER, still using my SKALA on dry hair...WITH my HS14 all over my head, sealed with CO....
> sooo love the HS14...me and my hair are happily allllllll juiced up!!



Girl I used the G3 and the Aloe vera condish last night and ummmmmm...still no slip??? So now idk if I would actually buy Skala if I saw it,maybe the leave-ins? The condish feels good goin on but doesnt do much on the way out...:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Toy said:


> I used *Skala Shea butter Masques Conditioner & Salon Care Matrix Replenishing conditioning Balm* for the first time and i like them so far.



I like your ponytail...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> Still _juicin_'.  My hair is super soft.  I've mostly just been using the AOHC and OHHB everyday.  I had to wear my hair down last Saturday and this past Thursday for special events. (special meaning I haven't been twisting my hair in a "style" but more so in an "I'm hiding under a hat" manner).
> 
> I basically just untwisted it and put it in a puff.  I went downtown last Saturday and it was blazin' hot outside.    My hair stayed moisturized though.  I'm going to wash and twist it *(since summer school starts on Tuesday).*  So, I will definitely be using my glycerin spritz because I'll have actually styled my hair.
> 
> 
> *Chelz*, you are the nicest mobster around, lettin' me know I'm about to make the list



Lol yes I am a nice mobster... Realllll nice.

I'm glad you are still juicing but I had to  at the wallbashwallbash.Summa skool cant be that bad can it??


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> ummm, any one else realize the challenge ends soon...  we've got like 32 days of juicin left





Love~Above~Color said:


> oooh thought it was gonna go thru the summer!?!!?
> ermmm gonna keep going thru summer myself...
> time sure flies when you're juicin' doesn't it





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol yeah it does...  i was starting to think this challenge didnt have an end date at all lol that's the only reason why i checked.



Naw Mz MoMo, we shall keep juicing past the original end date,we cant just leave tha juice hangin!! and maybe a second part of this challenge could be started or we could just extend this one...we will see, whenever our leader comes back we can decide...lol.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm 15 weeks post. The steamer I have isn't brand name. I bought it from one of the members on here. But judging from the steamer threads I researched, it's the one that everyone buys on Ebay.
> 
> I'm itching to get under it with some Skala though. If too much steaming can ultimately be bad, I'll be the one to find out. The way it made my hair feel is addictive.



Steaming sounds awesome!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

so guys...  i've experienced a set back   i'm very sad


----------



## Traycee

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so guys...  i've experienced a set back   i'm very sad



Oh no...... What happened


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> so guys...  i've experienced a set back   i'm very sad



Yeah, whats going on Mz. MoMo????


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> Oh no...... What happened



 .....


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

the stupid skala!!!!!

i have all kind of breakage and i've lost some bulk.  i still have the length but my hair isnt as thick


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> the stupid skala!!!!!
> 
> i have all kind of breakage and i've lost some bulk.  i still have the length but my hair isnt as thick



OMG!!! 

Was it from the other day when you used the condish? Which one was it again? I'm so sorry girl, is it the ends breaking? You might need to clarify your hair!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> Was it from the other day when you used the condish? Which one was it again? I'm so sorry girl, is it the ends breaking? You might need to clarify your hair!!



yeah its from the sb skala cond

when i used it to wash my hair last week, it didnt have enough slip so i lost a grip of hair. then since i knew i couldnt use it on wash days i decided to try it as a leave in. what i forgot is that my leave ins help me to detangle come my next wash day cause when the water hits it, theres slip. well when i washed today i had zero pre-slip going on and my hair was so matted and tangled (since i try to only detangle/comb 1x per wk). it was a mess. THERE WAS SOOO MUCH HAIR!!!  i poured on a mountain of my regular cond (with lots of slip) in the tangles but i think it was too late. all the tangles are out, i had to keep applying conditioner and detangle under running water (which i never have to do) 

my hair is now thinner from all the lost hair and i have this poofy fro going on on top of my head from all the broken hairs. i've maintained my length, but the thickness i will have to slowly get back 

all the breakage happened like with in inches of the scalp...  its a HAM.  i really almost cried


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

here's the hair i lost today


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yeah its from the sb skala cond
> 
> when i used it to wash my hair last week, it didnt have enough slip so i lost a grip of hair. then since i knew i couldnt use it on wash days i decided to try it as a leave in. what i forgot is that my leave ins help me to detangle come my next wash day cause when the water hits it, theres slip. well when i washed today i had zero pre-slip going on and my hair was so matted and tangled (since i try to only detangle/comb 1x per wk). it was a mess. THERE WAS SOOO MUCH HAIR!!!  i poured on a mountain of my regular cond (with lots of slip) in the tangles but i think it was too late. all the tangles are out, i had to keep applying conditioner and detangle under running water (which i never have to do)
> 
> my hair is now thinner from all the lost hair and i have this poofy fro going on on top of my head from all the broken hairs. i've maintained my length, but the thickness i will have to slowly get back
> 
> all the breakage happened like with in inches of the scalp...  its a HAM.  i really almost cried



I'm sooo sorry! 

It'll be ok Mz. MoMo, I wish your hair a speedy recovery!! 

Girl I know how you feel cause a few weeks ago my hair was straight up ridiculous, couldnt NOTHIN detangle that ham...I aint neva had that happen in my life! Hair was so matted I could feel it snapping as I tried to pull it apart, and even when combing it the comb couldnt go through! Its like it got stuck at the end and I would feel tugging at my roots...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's the hair i lost today



  

Awww man I'm sorry mama,do you think it was all breakage or maybe a little shedding mixed in??


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

there's some shedding in there... but i know how much i usually lose on wash days and THAT aint it  my normal hair lose from not combing in a whole week dries to the size of a quarter.  i've never seen this much hair....


----------



## Allandra

I've been  juicing with Bee Mine Juicy Moisturizing Daily Spritz.  I love this stuff.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Allandra said:


> I've been  juicing with Bee Mine Juicy Moisturizing Daily Spritz.  I love this stuff.



Ummmmm hold up! Dont be peeking around the curtain/corner!

Are you already in tha challenge or not?


----------



## Allandra

Chelz said:


> Ummmmm hold up! Dont be peeking around the curtain/corner!
> 
> Are you already in tha challenge or not?



I didn't sign up for the challenge, but I've been reading along in this thread.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> there's some shedding in there... but i know how much i usually lose on wash days and THAT aint it  my normal hair lose from not combing in a whole week dries to the size of a quarter.  i've never seen this much hair....



Did you use a big shower comb for detangling?? Well make sure you keep us updated the next time you comb your hair, I'll cross my fingers:crossfingers:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Allandra said:


> I didn't sign up for the challenge, but I've been reading along in this thread.




*Well no more lurking and juicing in seclusion for you!!!!!!!!!
 If you even BREATHE near tha juice thread you will be induced into tha juicehood,:mob::gotroasted::mob:. I know you didnt think you could get off that easy!!!!!! Come on son!
*

 *Welcome to tha JUICE ALLANDRA!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## Allandra

Oh my.

All that for me?

I feel special.

Live by the juice.....

Oh, I do use other stuff along with the juice.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Did you use a big shower comb for detangling?? Well make sure you keep us updated the next time you comb your hair, I'll cross my fingers:crossfingers:



no, i finger comb....  so i was super gentle and hair just kept coming out...  now that its fully dry i can tell its thinner.  not as full....


----------



## ms.blue

I have a question for all who are juicin' and use shampoo to wash their hair-- Have any one noticed since juicing that washing your hair with shampoo leaves the hair less dry and still moisturized?  I have used a clarifying shampoo and my hair was soft and easy to detangle and I was wondering if anyone was having the same experience?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Allandra said:


> Oh my.
> 
> All that for me?
> 
> I feel special.
> 
> Live by the juice.....
> 
> Oh, I do use other stuff along with the juice.



Live by tha Juice and Die by tha juice!!!

And thats fine, you can use other "stuff" with tha juice, as long as tha juice is on ya head...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I have a question for all who are juicin' and use shampoo to wash their hair-- Have any one noticed since juicing that washing your hair with shampoo leaves the hair less dry and still moisturized?  I have used a clarifying shampoo and my hair was soft and easy to detangle and I was wondering if anyone was having the same experience?



Hmmmm had you used that shampoo before and had dryness? 

Tha juice is tha cure for everything!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no, i finger comb....  so i was super gentle and hair just kept coming out...  now that its fully dry i can tell its thinner.  not as full....



...ohwell:

Do you mind showing what it looks like now?


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm had you used that shampoo before and had dryness?
> 
> Tha juice is tha cure for everything!!



Yea and hated it but I only use that shampoo once in awhile.  I think juicin' does cure everything


----------



## Allandra

Chelz,

What is that number in your siggy?


----------



## choctaw

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yeah its from the sb skala cond
> 
> when i used it to wash my hair last week, it didnt have enough slip so i lost a grip of hair. then since i knew i couldnt use it on wash days i decided to try it as a leave in. what i forgot is that my leave ins help me to detangle come my next wash day cause when the water hits it, theres slip. well when i washed today i had zero pre-slip going on and my hair was so matted and tangled (since i try to only detangle/comb 1x per wk). it was a mess. THERE WAS SOOO MUCH HAIR!!!  i poured on a mountain of my regular cond (with lots of slip) in the tangles but i think it was too late. all the tangles are out, i had to keep applying conditioner and detangle under running water (which i never have to do)
> 
> my hair is now thinner from all the lost hair and i have this poofy fro going on on top of my head from all the broken hairs. i've maintained my length, but the thickness i will have to slowly get back
> 
> all the breakage happened like with in inches of the scalp...  its a HAM.  i really almost cried



Miz.MoMo, it sounds like your hair tangled and broke in the crown? Would coconut/castor oil rinses be useful? I am so sorry to hear you had  breakage


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

choctaw said:


> Miz.MoMo, it sounds like your hair tangled and broke in the crown? Would coconut/castor oil rinses be useful? I am so sorry to hear you had  breakage



i think you're right about the breakage being in the crown.  my hair feels soooo thin now compared to how it usually feels.  its grossing me out cause it reminds me of how my relaxed hair used to feel, just softer lol.

all the tangles are gone now so i dont think an oil rinse would do anything.  i mean i use evco/castor/evoo mixed on my hair to seal every/every other day


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> ...ohwell:
> 
> Do you mind showing what it looks like now?



i'm uploading them to photobucket from my phone now.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

look at the comparison 

this pic was taken after a wash and go last week after the initial skala breakage






this was taken just like seconds ago.  my hair is fully dry and i've been outsite in the wind and everything


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

excuse the mess in the background.... i havent cleaned cause i'm bummed about me hair


----------



## ms.blue

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> look at the comparison
> 
> this pic was taken after a wash and go last week after the initial skala breakage
> 
> 
> this was taken just like seconds ago.  my hair is fully dry and i've been outsite in the wind and everything
> [IMG]
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about the setback and I'm wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

abt t0 DC on dry hair.. oil rinse.. shampoo.. aphogee 2min.. condish "& JUICE!! my hair's been unda this bobraz "& I'm over it


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> abt t0 DC on dry hair.. oil rinse.. shampoo.. aphogee 2min.. condish "& JUICE!! my hair's been unda this bobraz "& I'm over it



How did tha Bobraz work out and how long you had it in? I dont know nothin bout hair installments but I find it interesting, I watch ppl on youtube like Senciti or thomasadrianna, just for fun!


And girl you aint checked in in a hot minute!! Had me over here worried!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> look at the comparison
> 
> this pic was taken after a wash and go last week after the initial skala breakage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was taken just like seconds ago.  my hair is fully dry and i've been outsite in the wind and everything



Hmmmm the second one does seem a bit less thick? Maybe your hair is just weighed down? Sigh, I hope you feel better, if it helps any, I still love and adore your hair! Many ppl are a far cry from what you have so dont take it too hard girlie...


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Diva Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> How exactly does detoxing work? Is it like fasting?:scratchch
> 
> And omg, I'm over here dying! Its cause you want to go to the movies again with the fam bam.




Now you know I had to scroll alllllll the way down for this....thank goodness it didn't get lost in pages of posts.  
Yes it's like a fast. More like not eating. I'm drinking 2qts. lemonade w/ maple syrup and cayenne pepper and water. 

I do, I do, I do.Even though we just went last weekend,  I enjoy the movies even though we watch them 3D Imax experience $10.50 x4 plus snacks...shish! But atleast my kids enjoy it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm the second one does seem a bit less thick? Maybe your hair is just weighed down? Sigh, I hope you feel better, if it helps any, I still love and adore your hair! Many ppl are a far cry from what you have so dont take it too hard girlie...



thanks chica 

i dont think its weighed down but we'll see what happens next time i wash.

you know, i'm wondering if maybe i'm allergic to an ingredient in the conditioner.  all week my scalp had been on fire, itching and flaking, and then i got some owies on my head...  i thought it was cause i needed to wash my hair more than once a wk.  but now i'm wondering


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks chica
> 
> i dont think its weighed down but we'll see what happens next time i wash.
> 
> you know, i'm wondering if maybe i'm allergic to an ingredient in the conditioner.  all week my scalp had been on fire, itching and flaking, and then i got some *owies* on my head...  i thought it was cause i needed to wash my hair more than once a wk.  but now i'm wondering



You got some owies??:scratchch What are those...

Yeah maybe your scalp didnt like it so it decided to shed? And I didnt see any broken hairs in that pic, unless you were covering them up...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Now you know I had to scroll alllllll the way down for this....thank goodness it didn't get lost in pages of posts.
> Yes it's like a fast. More like not eating. I'm drinking 2qts. lemonade w/ maple syrup and cayenne pepper and water.
> 
> I do, I do, I do.Even though we just went last weekend,  I enjoy the movies even though we watch them 3D Imax experience $10.50 x4 plus snacks...shish! But atleast my kids enjoy it.



Girl you came in and did one post and then left again!

 Is that all you eat(drink) or do you get to eat something sometimes? Cause what happens when you are done fasting, do the results last?

Oooooooo yall watched Shrek on Imax?? I bet that was awesome, cause I watched Shrek on bootleg...Shhhhhhhh! Dont tell nobody!!! But it was kinda blurry, wish it coulda been a bit more clear.erplexed


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

owies..  you know, boo-boos lol

and all the broken hair is at the crown and its like a see through fog of hair lol you cant really see it in the pic when i try to take pix of it


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

@Chelz the bobraz was cool.. learned a lot I will get it again.. its High Maint. "& not the easiest to blend if you have 4b-ish hair.. my roots are 4b-ish for abt an inch then it curls.. I had it in only 4 weeks.. I don't like weaves.. I'll most likely make a half wig of it


----------



## choctaw

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks chica
> 
> i dont think its weighed down but we'll see what happens next time i wash.
> 
> you know, i'm wondering if maybe i'm allergic to an ingredient in the conditioner.  all week my scalp had been on fire, itching and flaking, and then i got some owies on my head...  i thought it was cause i needed to wash my hair more than once a wk.  but now i'm wondering



MoMo 
Were you using Skala Shea butter conditioner? What was the expiration date?


----------



## BostonMaria

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> excuse the mess in the background.... i havent cleaned cause i'm bummed about me hair



Oh no!  I hope you stopped using the Skala conditioner!! Please throw it away!


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Girl you came in and did one post and then left again!
> 
> Is that all you eat(drink) or do you get to eat something sometimes? Cause what happens when you are done fasting, do the results last?
> 
> Oooooooo yall watched Shrek on Imax?? I bet that was awesome, cause I watched Shrek on bootleg...Shhhhhhhh! Dont tell nobody!!! But it was kinda blurry, wish it coulda been a bit more clear.erplexed


Girl NO!! It's an all liquid diet. If, I'm super hungry, I will eat A meal. But a nice salad would do the trick. And when you get off, you have to ease off, either by juicing fruits/veggies of drink orange juice for a day.
Like any other weight loss results, it will last if you continue a healthy lifestyle. 

I got on the phone. But yes, I'm sorry. I will be back in here putting in time. For now, I'm doing drive by posts. I'm sorry 

I know what you mean girl.....or sometimes a dvd would have nothing on it after you bought 5/6 of them for $20. That's one thing I KIND OF miss about living over seas....the movies that I would already have in my stash either before it comes out here in the US or right when it comes out. But there are a lot of times where folks would stand up and we'd yell sit you *** down, as if they could hear us. 
`


----------



## gennatay

New recipe: vegetable glycerin, aloe vera gel, Rosemary and peppermint oil. Gives a little hold to my curls that I like and smells great.


----------



## Honeytips

Just a quick check in to say that I'm still Juicylicious!!
Have a great day ladies!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Girl I used the G3 and the Aloe vera condish last night and ummmmmm...still no slip??? So now idk if I would actually buy Skala if I saw it,maybe the leave-ins? The condish feels good goin on but doesnt do much on the way out...:scratchch


 You mixed the two together and got no slip!?!?!? wow
For me, it works wonders as a cowash...and am now using it on dry hair....but I'm mixing the AV with ALL of my SKALA at the moment.   
If it doesn't work after a couple of trys...DUMP IT...that is my philosphy for ANY product.
errrmm 'cept juicyjuices....lol...haven't found one that I haven't loved.
As for the leave ins...dunno...only have the C3 leave in...and am using that as a cowash....heck I use the condishes as a cowash AND a leave in.
anywhooo hope that helps.


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Naw Mz MoMo, we shall keep juicing past the original end date,we cant just leave tha juice hangin!! and maybe a second part of this challenge could be started or we could just extend this one...we will see, whenever our leader comes back we can decide...lol.


 wwwwwhewww...cuz you'd have to pry the juice outta my hand gurlie..nuh uh...NOT givin' it up!!!
**hear toni, tone, tony ~ it feeelllss guuud ~ **


----------



## Traycee

I did a braid out with Wave Nouveau and Bee Mine Curly Butter...It came out so good...I want to try the Silky Hawaiian but they don't sell a lot of black products where I live ...But I'm going to find it today


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> thanks chica
> 
> i dont think its weighed down but we'll see what happens next time i wash.
> 
> you know, i'm wondering if maybe i'm allergic to an ingredient in the conditioner. all week my scalp had been on fire, itching and flaking, and then i got some owies on my head... i thought it was cause i needed to wash my hair more than once a wk. but now i'm wondering


 Has your hair been allergic to things in the past!?!?
where your owies in the same place as the breakage!?!??


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

choctaw said:


> MoMo
> Were you using Skala Shea butter conditioner? What was the expiration date?



aug this yr


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Love~Above~Color said:


> Has your hair been allergic to things in the past!?!?
> where your owies in the same place as the breakage!?!??



no...  i've only had an allergic reaction to 2 other things in my whole life, one was a face wash and one was a concealer.  (well seasonal allergies but that doesnt count) 

my owies are all over my scalp but they're not really that bad... mostly irritation, the owie that hurts is the one in the back cause i was picking at it 

once i washed the skala out my scalp felt better.  the owies are drying up now and dont hurt when i touch them.  before they was like little scratches all over my head.  now they're like scabs (most of them) and i'm trying not to pick at them.  i put tea tree oil on my scalp.  it tingled at 1st (like a scary tingle) then it felt soothing and better


----------



## Traycee

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no...  i've only had an allergic reaction to 2 other things in my whole life, one was a face wash and one was a concealer.  (well seasonal allergies but that doesnt count)
> 
> my owies are all over my scalp but they're not really that bad... mostly irritation, the owie that hurts is the one in the back cause i was picking at it
> 
> once i washed the skala out my scalp felt better.  the owies are drying up now and dont hurt when i touch them.  before they was like little scratches all over my head.  now they're like scabs (most of them) and i'm trying not to pick at them.  i put tea tree oil on my scalp.  it tingled at 1st (like a scary tingle) then it felt soothing and better



Yep I have allegic reaction often unfortunately...it does sound like a allergic reaction...

You will bounce back ... Your hair was and still is breathe taking


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> no... i've only had an allergic reaction to 2 other things in my whole life, one was a face wash and one was a concealer. (well seasonal allergies but that doesnt count)
> 
> my owies are all over my scalp but they're not really that bad... mostly irritation, the owie that hurts is the one in the back cause i was picking at it
> 
> once i washed the skala out my scalp felt better. the owies are drying up now and dont hurt when i touch them. before they was like little scratches all over my head. now they're like scabs (most of them) and i'm trying not to pick at them. i put tea tree oil on my scalp. it tingled at 1st (like a scary tingle) then it felt soothing and better


 hmmm am sooo wondering what it is...cuz i bet over the course of your hair journey you've used a lot of the things in that product...but for some reason the combo in the SB caused you to have have that reaction... seriously scary......here's to a fast recovery for you and your gorgeous mane


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Love~Above~Color said:


> hmmm am sooo wondering what it is...cuz i bet over the course of your hair journey you've used a lot of the things in that product...but for some reason the combo in the SB caused you to have have that reaction... seriously scary......here's to a fast recovery for you and your gorgeous mane



thanks... my scalp is already starting to feel better. now that i have all of that product out of my hair and off my scalp and i've been using tea tree oil.  my hair will eventaully thicken back up.  and i just detangled my hair and i drastically less hair lost so i seem to be on my way. 

but yeah, being a pj i've used plenty of different kinds of conditioner, and never had a bad reaction like this.so maybe its a combination of products or maybe the amount of a certain ingredient


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> Girl NO!! It's an all liquid diet. If, I'm super hungry, I will eat A meal. But a nice salad would do the trick. And when you get off, you have to ease off, either by juicing fruits/veggies of drink orange juice for a day.
> Like any other weight loss results, it will last if you continue a healthy lifestyle.
> 
> I got on the phone. But yes, I'm sorry. I will be back in here putting in time. For now, I'm doing drive by posts. I'm sorry
> 
> I know what you mean girl.....or sometimes a dvd would have nothing on it after you bought 5/6 of them for $20. That's one thing I KIND OF miss about living over seas....the movies that I would already have in my stash either before it comes out here in the US or right when it comes out. But there are a lot of times where folks would stand up and we'd yell *sit you *** down*, as if they could hear us.
> `



Girl that wouldnt work, I would have to eat sumthin, but I weigh like 140 so I'm good...

And  Sit yo happy behind down!! 

I like on Shrek where Donkey told Puss that he was cat-astrophic(sumthin like that), and then Puss told Donkey that he was Ridonkulous...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

gennatay said:


> New recipe: vegetable glycerin, aloe vera gel, Rosemary and peppermint oil. Gives a little hold to my curls that I like and smells great.



Sounds very scalp stimulating as well!


----------



## song_of_serenity

I did some twists on Friday night! :3 I've been spraying "the juice"/water mixture like twice daily. I twisted with a blend of shea butter/sweet almond oil/coconut oil/jojoba oil and beeswax to hold. Dunno the verdict on beeswax but it works for me. 

Every morning and at night before I sleep, I rub the shea butter mix in, especially at my ends and spritz with the juice/water mixture. 











How the front looks




Compared to my twists 7 months ago.  Don't laugh.







It's a great protective style!

My juice is almost gone so when it is, I'm going to get the vegetable glycerine and use that instead to just negate the other chems inside


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> You mixed the two together and got no slip!?!?!? wow
> For me, it works wonders as a cowash...and am now using it on dry hair....but I'm mixing the AV with ALL of my SKALA at the moment.
> If it doesn't work after a couple of trys...DUMP IT...that is my philosphy for ANY product.
> errrmm 'cept juicyjuices....lol...haven't found one that I haven't loved.
> As for the leave ins...dunno...only have the C3 leave in...and am using that as a cowash....heck I use the condishes as a cowash AND a leave in.
> anywhooo hope that helps.



Yeah, no slip Maybe its cuz Im transitioning?:scratchch

Lol, juicy juices!!! Slurrrrpppppppp

You used tha leave in as a cowash? Hmmmmmm:eyebrows2. I have the aloe vera and ceramides G3 leave-in.... If I found some Skala I would definetely get the masques and the leave-ins, possibly the conditioners...:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> I did some twists on Friday night! :3 I've been spraying "the juice"/water mixture like twice daily. I twisted with a blend of shea butter/sweet almond oil/coconut oil/jojoba oil and beeswax to hold. Dunno the verdict on beeswax but it works for me.
> 
> Every morning and at night before I sleep, I rub the shea butter mix in, especially at my ends and spritz with the juice/water mixture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the front looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my twists 7 months ago.  Don't laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great protective style!
> 
> My juice is almost gone so when it is, I'm going to get the vegetable glycerine and use that instead to just negate the other chems inside




I love your twists!!! They look all juicified! Cant nobody tell them NUTHIN!!! And those twists from 7 months ago were just as fabulous,they have just grown out a whole lot, retention on point!!Yes Lawd!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

song_of_serenity said:


> I did some twists on Friday night! :3 I've been spraying "the juice"/water mixture like twice daily. I twisted with a blend of shea butter/sweet almond oil/coconut oil/jojoba oil and beeswax to hold. Dunno the verdict on beeswax but it works for me.
> 
> Every morning and at night before I sleep, I rub the shea butter mix in, especially at my ends and spritz with the juice/water mixture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the front looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compared to my twists 7 months ago.  Don't laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great protective style!
> 
> My juice is almost gone so when it is, I'm going to get the vegetable glycerine and use that instead to just negate the other chems inside


 errrm WHO in their right mind would laugh at the FABULOUS growth!! DDDDAAAAG gurl!!! It looks like you doubled your length!!?!?!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> I love your twists!!! They look all juicified! Cant nobody tell them NUTHIN!!! And those twists from 7 months ago were just as fabulous,they have just grown out a whole lot, retention on point!!Yes Lawd!



You're always so hilarious and positive, thank you!
I know the juice will boost my retention 10 fold!

I just clipped my ends in the twists. Since I was mainly a puff wearer about 80% of the time, I got heaps of single strand knots.  I still have many, but I feel much better when I run my hands down my individual twists now. 

More protective styles for me!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> wwwwwhewww...cuz you'd have to pry the juice outta my hand gurlie..nuh uh...NOT givin' it up!!!
> **hear toni, tone, tony ~ it feeelllss guuud ~ **





Girl you'll be holdin on to that juice bottle til tha end of time...


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Girl you'll be holdin on to that juice bottle til tha end of time...


 lol...have to put it in my final instructions...
AFTER you cremate me...SPRITZ me with the HS14 and Momma be good to go


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> You're always so hilarious and positive, thank you!
> I know the juice will boost my retention 10 fold!
> 
> I just clipped my ends in the twists. Since I was mainly a puff wearer about 80% of the time, I got heaps of single strand knots.  I still have many, but I feel much better when I run my hands down my individual twists now.
> 
> More protective styles for me!



Yes girl, honey chile, tha juice will have hair down to ya kaboose...  You Best believe it! 

Awwww I'm sorry, I just saw that thread about SSK's, I hope I never get any!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Love~Above~Color said:


> errrm WHO in their right mind would laugh at the FABULOUS growth!! DDDDAAAAG gurl!!! It looks like you doubled your length!!?!?!


They just looked so pitiful back then. I see some women rock gorgeous twa twists, but my technique just wasn't kind to shorter hair.I couldn't wait until my hair grew out so I could wear decent looking twists. They've shrunken up about half an inch since I first did them on Friday. 

I'm not sure how much length I gained but I'm really happy! I seem to be retaining a lot more now that I've been juicing.


----------



## ms.blue

I need you to do my hair cuz those twist good song_of_serenity






song_of_serenity said:


> I did some twists on Friday night! :3 I've been spraying "the juice"/water mixture like twice daily. I twisted with a blend of shea butter/sweet almond oil/coconut oil/jojoba oil and beeswax to hold. Dunno the verdict on beeswax but it works for me.
> 
> Every morning and at night before I sleep, I rub the shea butter mix in, especially at my ends and spritz with the juice/water mixture.
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> How the front looks
> [IMG]
> Compared to my twists 7 months ago. :lachen::lachen: Don't laugh.
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> 
> It's a great protective style!
> 
> My juice is almost gone so when it is, I'm going to get the vegetable glycerine and use that instead to just negate the other chems inside :)[/QUOTE]


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> lol...have to put it in my final instructions...
> *AFTER you cremate me...SPRITZ me with the HS14 and Momma be good to go*



Awwwwww Lawddddd!!!!!  Lol your wish is my command!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> They just looked so pitiful back then. I see some women rock gorgeous twa twists, but my technique just wasn't kind to shorter hair.I couldn't wait until my hair grew out so I could wear decent looking twists. They've shrunken up about half an inch since I first did them on Friday.
> 
> I'm not sure how much length I gained but I'm really happy! I seem to be retaining a lot more now that I've been juicing.



Oh I meant to ask, who is that bending and twisting and arching they back in your siggy?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> I did a braid out with Wave Nouveau and Bee Mine Curly Butter...It came out so good...I want to try the Silky Hawaiian but they don't sell a lot of black products where I live ...But I'm going to find it today



I wanna see the braidout!!!!!!!!:Flahsssss

And did you have any luck finding the Hawaiian Silky?


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> Oh I meant to ask, who is that bending and twisting and arching they back in your siggy?


Oh, that's me. Stop laffin.

Oooh braidout! Pictures!!


----------



## rufus12

Hi Ladies',
   Just checking in all is well still juicing!!!!
                      LOL,
                      Rufus12


----------



## Traycee

Chelz said:


> I wanna see the braidout!!!!!!!!:Flahsssss
> 
> And did you have any luck finding the Hawaiian Silky?


 

Yep just found it !!! I'm already spritzing my braid out ..Hahahaha...Be back in a little and let u know how it goes


----------



## JuiceMobsta

rufus12 said:


> Hi Ladies',
> Just checking in all is well still juicing!!!!
> LOL,
> Rufus12



Hayyyy Rufus, where you been hiding gurllllllll


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> Oh, that's me. Stop laffin.
> 
> Oooh braidout! Pictures!!



You must be a ballerina or an acrobat, or a gymnast...:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I need you to do my hair cuz those twist good song_of_serenity



Me too!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> Yep just found it !!! I'm already spritzing my braid out ..Hahahaha...Be back in a little and let u know how it goes



Sooo...how'd it go??:eyebrows2  :eyebrows2


----------



## Toy

Juiced up Earlier today now its in 2 braids ready for bed.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i juiced. my hair is starting to get its softness back.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i juiced. my hair is starting to get its softness back.



Yay!  Youll probably be hiplength by the end of the year


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

I BETTER BE!!! lol or i'mma be upset.  i need to do a dc.  candy gave me all kinda of recipes for homemade dc's so that i dont have to worry about buying any new prods right now lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I BETTER BE!!! lol or i'mma be upset.  i need to do a dc.  candy gave me all kinda of recipes for homemade dc's so that i dont have to worry about buying any new prods right now lol



Awwwww that was so sweet of her:blush3:, what DC are you cooking up now?


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i think i wanna try this thing with some avocado and mayo... or this thing with oils and honey...  i have a WHOLE list!!! lol yeah, its really nice of her, she's like a freakin wealth of knowledge, like the hair internet its self! lol


----------



## Traycee

Chelz said:


> Sooo...how'd it go??:eyebrows2  :eyebrows2



I liked it....I can't believe how my hair is drinking everything up..It's anything but greasy...My hair is so soft..

I think I'm going to use the Wave Nouveau and seal at night ....Spritz with my Bee Mine Juicy Spritz with Extra glycerin OR the Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 in the mornings


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think i wanna try this thing with some avocado and mayo... or this thing with oils and honey...  i have a WHOLE list!!! lol yeah, its really nice of her, she's like a freakin wealth of knowledge, like the hair internet its self! lol



Gurllllllll can I get in on this "list"? Lol!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> I liked it....I can't believe how my hair is drinking everything up..It's anything but greasy...My hair is so soft..
> 
> I think I'm going to use the Wave Nouveau and seal at night ....Spritz with my Bee Mine Juicy Spritz with Extra glycerin OR the Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 in the mornings



Tha juice is tha truth!!! Yes Lawddddddddd!! 


Traycee you are gonna be Superrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Juicefied!! Certified Juicy.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

here's the list (hope it pastes right)



Candy828 said:


> Since you now know you have allergic reactions to something... It is probably best you stick to a homemade DC for now.... I only use homemade DC's and add a protien pak from a product I already know is good to hair and scalp...
> 
> *Natural Homemade Hair Conditioner Recipes - Part 1*
> [FONT=굴림]From: http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/HAIRconditioner.html[/FONT]
> 
> Make your own hair conditioner with these simple natural recipes: JOJOBA CONDITIONER, TROPICAL CONDITIONER, MAYONNAISE CONDITIONER, HONEY CONDITIONER, EGG CONDITIONER, SESAME & COCONUT DEEP CONDITIONER, HOT OIL CONDITIONER, AVOCADO DEEP CONDITIONER, FRUIT SALAD DEEP CONDITIONER, COCONUT HONEY DEEP CONDITIONER, STRENGTH BUILDING DEEP CONDITIONER
> 
> *Deep hair conditioner recipes you can make at home:*
> 
> *Tropical Conditioner*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 peeled and mashed Avocado
> 1 cup Coconut milk
> 
> Directions:
> Combine mashed avocado with some coconut milk in a small bowl. Heat in microwave for approx. 45 seconds. Stir. Test temperature. Massage mixture into hair.Wrap hair in a hot towel or cover with shower cap for 15 minutes. Shampoo & rinse out.
> 
> *Jojoba Hair Conditioner*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 cup rose floral water
> 1 tablespoon jojoba oil
> 10 drops vitamin E oil
> 
> Directions:
> In the top of a double boiler, gently warm the rose water. Once rose water is warm, add jojoba oil. For extra conditioning, leave on for several minutes. Rinse thoroughly with warm water. Shampoo and rinse again with cool water.
> 
> *Honey Conditioner *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 tsp honey
> 2 Tbs olive oil
> 1 egg yolk.
> 
> Directions:
> Mix all ingredients in small bowl. Massage on hair in small sections. Wrap head with shower cap for 30 minutes. Rinse and shampoo
> 
> *Egg Conditioner*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 egg yolk
> 1/2 tsp olive oil
> 3/4 cup lukewarm water
> 
> Directions:
> Beat egg yolk until it is thick and light colored. Add oil beat well. Slowly add and beat the water into the egg mixture. Pour mixture into a container. After shampooing, massage all conditioner into hair and leave on for a few minutes before thoroughly rinsing.
> 
> *Mayonnaise Conditioner*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 cup mayo
> 
> Directions:
> Rinse and towel dry. Apply mayonnaise to the hair. Massage in. Let sit for 10-15 minutes, shampoo again lightly and rinse with an apple cider vinegar and water solution. This will help with the smell and remove any residue.
> 
> *Sesame & Coconut Protein Conditioner*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 tbs olive oil
> 2 tbs light sesame oil
> 2 eggs
> 2 tbs coconut milk
> 2 tbs honey
> 1 tsp coconut oil
> 
> Directions:
> Mix ingredients in bowl, apply to hair before shampoo. Let sit for 20 minutes. Rinse, then shampoo.
> 
> *Avocado Deep Conditioner *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 small jar of mayonnaise
> 1/2 avocado
> 
> Directions:
> Peel avocado and remove pit. Mash avocado then mix all ingredients in a medium-sized bowl with your hands until it's a consistent green color. Smooth into hair. Use shower cap or plastic wrap to seal body heat in. Leave on hair for 20 minutes. For deeper conditioning wrap a hot, damp towel around your head over the plastic, or use a hair dryer set to a low to medium heat setting. Store extra in refrigerator.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Candy828 said:


> [FONT=굴림]*Natural Homemade Hair Conditioner Recipes - Part 2*
> [FONT=굴림]From: [/FONT]http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/HAIRconditioner.html
> 
> [/FONT]
> *Strength Building Deep Conditioner*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 tablespoon virgin olive oil
> 2 tablespoons honey
> 1 tablespoon buttermilk
> 1 tablespoon natural unbleached flour
> 
> Directions:
> Blend all ingredients. Microwave the mixture for 30 seconds until hot. Stir in one tablespoon of natural unbleached flour to make a paste. Apply the warm paste to wet hair and allow the conditioner to set for 20 minutes Wash as normal.
> 
> *Fruit Salad Deep Conditioner *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 a banana
> 1/4 avocado
> 1/4 cantaloupe
> tablespoon wheat germ oil
> 1 tablespoon yogurt
> 
> Directions:
> Blend all ingredients. Apply to hair. For extra conditioning, squeeze in the contents of a vitamin E capsule. Leave in hair for 15 minutes. Then rinse.
> 
> *Hair Regrowth Conditioner *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3-4 drops of Rosemary essential oil
> 1 teaspoon of olive oil
> 1 egg
> 
> Directions:
> Blend all ingredients. Apply to hair. Leave in hair for 15 minutes. Then rinse.
> 
> *Frizzy Hair Hot Oil Hair Recipe*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 tablespoon Coconut oil
> 1 tablespoon Castor oil
> 5-10 drops Essential oil of choice for smell
> 
> Directions:
> Melt coconut oil in a double broiler on low. Add other castor oil, allow to cool then add EOs. Apply to hair, wrap hair in a towel for 30-45 minutes. Wash then dry hair.
> Courtesy of http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hotoilrecipes.html
> 
> *Dry Hair Hot Oil Conditioner Recipe*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 15 drops Rosewood
> 5 drops Geranium
> 5 drops Sandalwood
> 5 drops Lavender
> 1/2 ounce jojoba oil
> 
> Directions:
> Place oils in a small plastic bag and place the bag in a hot cup of water for 1 minute to warm. Apply to hair, wrap hair in a towel for 20 minutes. Wash then dry hair.
> Courtesy of http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hotoilrecipes.html
> 
> *Rosemary Hot Oil Treatment *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1/2 ounce Fractionated coconut oil
> 1/2 ounce Castor oil
> 1/2 ounce Emu oil
> 1/2 ounce Jojoba, natural
> 1/3 once Broccoli seed oil
> 1/2 ounce Arnica oil
> 15 drops Rosemary essential oil
> 
> Directions:
> Massage mixture into damp hair. Wrap hair in a hot towel or cover with shower cap for 20 minutes. Shampoo & rinse out.
> Courtesy of http://hairrecipes.homestead.com/hotoilrecipes.html
> 
> *Hair Regrowth Hot Oil Conditioner *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 3 drops of essential oil of thyme
> 3 drops of essential oil of lavender
> 3 drops of essential oil of rosemary
> 3 drops of essential oil of cedarwood
> 1/8 cup of grapeseed oil
> 1/8 cup of jojoba oil
> 
> Directions:
> Apply at night, to scalp in thinning areas. Do not rinse out till morning.



here is part 2


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

and now part 3



Candy828 said:


> *Natural Homemade Hair Conditioner Recipes - Part 3*
> [FONT=굴림]From: [FONT=굴림]http://hmbeautyrecipes.homestead.com/HAIRconditioner.html[/FONT]
> 
> [/FONT]
> *Herbs, ingredients and oils you can add to conditioner and their purpose:*
> · Jojoba oil is similar to sebum, which is secreted by human sebaceous glands to lubricate and protect skin and hair. Jojoba oil conditions hair and prevents it from becoming brittle and dull.
> · Avocado oil Softens skin, helps skin and hair retain moisture and fights the aging process
> · Coconut oil is one of the best natural nutrition for hair. It helps in healthy growth of hair providing them a shinny complexion. Coconut oil prevents dandruff, lice, and lice eggs, even if your scalp is dry. It is an excellent conditioner and helps in the re-growth of damaged air and provides the essential proteins required for nourishing damaged hair.
> · Honey is high in vitamins and minerals, and has wonderful benefits for the skin and hair. Honey is a good humectant and emollient, serving as a good moisturizer and conditioner
> · Basil: Oily hair. Promotes hair growth, eczema, psoriasis
> · Bay: relieves scalp conditions and to act as a hair tonic
> · Cedarwood: Aids in Dandruff, relieves itching
> · Chamomile: Fine to normal hair. Gives golden highlights
> · Geranium: deters head lice
> · Grapefruit oil: Promotes hair growth, astringent for balancing oily skin and hair
> · Juniper Berry: an astringent for the skin and hair
> · Lavender: Normal to oily hair. Scalp treatment for itchiness, dandruff, and even lice! Controls oil production, reduces itchy/flaky scalp
> · Lemon: Oily hair. Gives golden highlights; treatment for dry scalp, dandruff, lice, and underactive sebaceous glands
> · Myrrh: Dry hair. Treatment for dry scalp, dandruff, lice, and underactive sebaceous glands
> · Neroli: balancing oil for the skin and hair, and can help control overproduction of sebum
> · Orange Oil: Oily Hair. regulates the production of sebum, the hair’s natural oil
> · Palmarosa: helpful for balancing oily and dry skin.
> · Patchouli: Oily hair. Dandruff treatment
> · Peppermint: Dry hair. Promotes hair growth. reduces itching and irritation
> · Clary sage: All types of hair. Dandruff treatment. Adds Shine. Good for weak hair, has antioxidants
> · Cypress: Use in treating hair loss, alopecia. clears oil



this info is like gold i swear


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's the list (hope it pastes right)





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here is part 2





Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> and now part 3
> 
> 
> 
> this info is like gold i swear



OHHHH MAHHHHH DAYUMMMMMMMM!!!!(Thats what LAC would say...)

Girl that is a BUTT LOADmassmoon of info! Let me hurry and get on that!! Wheres my pen and paperwork, on second thought, nah I'll just copy and past it into Microsoft word, to hell with writing all that!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> OHHHH MAHHHHH DAYUMMMMMMMM!!!!(Thats what LAC would say...)
> 
> Girl that is a BUTT LOADmassmoon of info! Let me hurry and get on that!! Wheres my pen and paperwork, on second thought, nah I'll just copy and past it into Microsoft word, to hell with writing all that!



lmao girl that's what i did! i copied, pasted, saved, then printed lmao


----------



## song_of_serenity

ms.blue said:


> I need you to do my hair cuz those twist good song_of_serenity


Thank you so much!  I would if I could. It really doesn't take too long.

Chelz, I just like to stretch. :3

Off to juice and tie my hair down!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> Thank you so much!  I would if I could. It really doesn't take too long.
> 
> Chelz, I just like to stretch. :3
> 
> Off to juice and tie my hair down!



Do you wear bonnets at night?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lmao girl that's what i did! i copied, pasted, saved, then printed lmao



Lol I changed my mind, I just bookmarked tha website!!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

lol ok dude, i cant sleep man....  i'm soooo tired but cant sleep to save my life lol


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> Lol I changed my mind, I just bookmarked tha website!!


 lol...meeee TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> lol ok dude, i cant sleep man....  i'm soooo tired but cant sleep to save my life lol



You sleep yet??!!  Cause I'm not!


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> Do you wear bonnets at night?


No, just a satin scarf!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Attention!!!!!!!!!!The new "Juicers Most Wanted jail List" #6 is out!!!!:woohoo2: All members of tha Juice Squad must come together:mob: and find ALL of these misplaced juicers,we must save them from the Anti-Juicerangeldevi) before it is too late!!! HURRY!!!!!!! Undalay Undalayyyyyy!!!   


*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


1. twinkletoes17
2. CoutureMe06
3. SEMO
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
6. H4irHappy
7. 20Something
8. CICI24
9. LadyPBC
10. mEmYSELFaNDj
11. lacying
12. Blessed2bless
13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
14. Evo-ny
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
3. GaiasDaughter24
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
9. Dragone
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## bryantgurls

Getting ready to finally go to bed....   Gonna juice up before I do and seal with some coconut oil  and cover with my satin bonnet.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Getting ready to finally go to bed....   Gonna juice up before I do and seal with some coconut oil  and cover with my satin bonnet.



Wooo gurl you are up late too


----------



## SEMO

One "prodigal" checking in.    I've been intermittently using my water/glycerin juice mix.  But I haven't used it so much these past few days b/c the area I'm in has been having low humidity.

But I've not given up on the juice yet.   



Chelz said:


> *Attention!!!!!!!!!!The new "Juicers Most Wanted jail List" #6 is out!!!!:woohoo2: All members of tha Juice Squad must come together:mob: and find ALL of these misplaced juicers,we must save them from the Anti-Juicerangeldevi) before it is too late!!! HURRY!!!!!!! Undalay Undalayyyyyy!!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward
> *
> 
> 
> 1. twinkletoes17
> 2. CoutureMe06
> 3. *SEMO*
> 4. jayjaycurlz
> 5. TonicaG
> 6. H4irHappy
> 7. 20Something
> 8. CICI24
> 9. LadyPBC
> 10. mEmYSELFaNDj
> 11. lacying
> 12. Blessed2bless
> 13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
> 14. Evo-ny
> 15.  ~Charlotte*York~
> 
> 
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1. Anna9764
> 2. Nicey
> 3. GaiasDaughter24
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> 8. honey009
> 9. Dragone
> 10. mush211
> 11. Tyra
> 12. mewzickmorena
> 13. sqzbly1908
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## nakialovesshoes

I'm under my steamer (again). I just couldn't wait an entire week to try out my Skala stash. I co-washed with some V05 & now I have the Skala Shea butter in & am under the steamer. 

I've been juicing. I would hate for my stylist to read this because she'd have a fit but I haven't even been using the product line that is designed for my curl. The S-Curl no drip keeps my hair so moisturized, it's like why bother with anything else. I got lazy this weekend & didn't put a bonnet or a scarf on while I was sleeping. Usually I would wake up to a dry, hot mess. Not this time. Hair still soft & moisturized. 

One last thing. Please could someone that isn't too annoyed with the fact that I'm too lazy to read the entire Ceramide thread, give me a rundown on Ceramides. What are they - protein, moisturizer, or neither? Recommended frequency of usage? Currently I DC once a week, alternating with moisture & the Alter Ego Garlic DC. Once a month I do a light protein DC. Sometimes I co-wash in the middle of the week, 1st w/V05, then with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. Skala might be replacing the Giovanni.

ETA: Me no likey the Skala Shea Masque.  I definitely didn't get the slip that everyone raved about. (Crazy thing is - my new growth was soft but the rest of my hair felt weird.) And since I used the steamer, I expected silky, soft hair. I'm not giving up on Skala just yet. I still have some Fruit Cocktail & Ceramides Masques to try.


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

I've been spotted!! lol Sorry I haven't checked in, I will start checking in promise, I dont wanna go to jherri jail. Anyways I've still be juicing using s-curl. Im in a new wavy/curly weave install so I have just been spraying the braids. 



Chelz said:


> *Attention!!!!!!!!!!The new "Juicers Most Wanted jail List" #6 is out!!!!:woohoo2: All members of tha Juice Squad must come together:mob: and find ALL of these misplaced juicers,we must save them from the Anti-Juicerangeldevi) before it is too late!!! HURRY!!!!!!! Undalay Undalayyyyyy!!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward
> *
> 
> 
> 1. twinkletoes17
> 2. CoutureMe06
> 3. SEMO
> 4. jayjaycurlz
> 5. TonicaG
> 6. H4irHappy
> 7. 20Something
> 8. CICI24
> 9. LadyPBC
> 10. mEmYSELFaNDj
> 11. lacying
> 12. Blessed2bless
> 13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
> 14. Evo-ny
> 15.  ~Charlotte*York~
> 
> 
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1. Anna9764
> 2. Nicey
> 3. GaiasDaughter24
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> 8. honey009
> 9. Dragone
> 10. mush211
> 11. Tyra
> 12. mewzickmorena
> 13. sqzbly1908
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SEMO said:


> One "prodigal" checking in.    I've been intermittently using my water/glycerin juice mix.  But I haven't used it so much these past few days b/c the area I'm in has been having low humidity.
> 
> But I've not given up on the juice yet.



*And you arent gonna give up on tha juice. EVER. Thanks for checkin in, your name has been taken off tha list....*



mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> I've been spotted!! lol Sorry I haven't checked in, I will start checking in promise, I dont wanna go to jherri jail. Anyways I've still be juicing using s-curl. Im in a new wavy/curly weave install so I have just been spraying the braids.



*Lol yes, tha juice mob spotted you!, thanks for checkin in and tellin us whats juzayyyyyyy witcha!
*
*Attention!!!!!!!!!!The new "Juicers Most Wanted jail List" #6 is out!!!!:woohoo2: All members of tha Juice Squad must come together:mob: and find ALL of these misplaced juicers,we must save them from the Anti-Juicerangeldevi) before it is too late!!! HURRY!!!!!!! Undalay Undalayyyyyy!!!   


*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


1. twinkletoes17
2. CoutureMe06
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
6. H4irHappy
7. 20Something
8. CICI24
9. LadyPBC
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
12. Blessed2bless
13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
14. Evo-ny
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
3. GaiasDaughter24
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
9. Dragone
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Checkin' in real quick, still juicin'!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Checkin' in real quick, still juicin'!



You still outta town right? Thanks for checkin in even in far far away places


----------



## Evo-ny

Ahahaha, I got busted! BUT I'm still juicing everyday! No jheri jail for me!!


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

hey ladies. totally been MIA on this thread. I am still juicing away. i have a weave in my hair right now, so i am juicing around that.


----------



## trendsetta25

Almost finished with my first bottle of da juice (S-Curl) I freakin love this stuff!!!!! It makes my hair so soft, I can't stop touching my hair. I get paid friday....I'll be picking me up 2 bottles! Does S-Curl come in a bigger bottle?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

trendsetta25 said:


> Almost finished with my first bottle of da juice (S-Curl) I freakin love this stuff!!!!! It makes my hair so soft, I can't stop touching my hair. I get paid friday....I'll be picking me up 2 bottles! Does S-Curl come in a bigger bottle?



What size is your bottle? They come in 32 oz bottles as the largest size


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Evo-ny said:


> Ahahaha, I got busted! BUT I'm still juicing everyday! No jheri jail for me!!





LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> hey ladies. totally been MIA on this thread. I am still juicing away. i have a weave in my hair right now, so i am juicing around that.



*Thanks for checkin in, yall names have been taken off tha list....*






*Attention!!!!!!!!!!The new "Juicers Most Wanted jail List" #6 is out!!!!:woohoo2: All members of tha Juice Squad must come together:mob: and find ALL of these misplaced juicers,we must save them from the Anti-Juicerangeldevi) before it is too late!!! HURRY!!!!!!! Undalay Undalayyyyyy!!!   


*



*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


1. twinkletoes17
2. CoutureMe06
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
6. H4irHappy
7. 20Something
8. CICI24
9. LadyPBC
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
12. Blessed2bless
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
3. GaiasDaughter24
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
9. Dragone
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## NaturalBoss

What's up fellow juicers????  I'm somewhat of a "closet juicer" and *Chelz* found me!  LOL!!!  I'm always chiming in on various threads, talking about how S-Curl is the truth, but I never joined the challenge.  I juice faithfully every day.  Can't go w/o my S-Curl No Drip.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BlackDiamond1 said:


> What's up fellow juicers????  I'm somewhat of a "closet juicer" and *Chelz* found me!  LOL!!!  I'm always chiming in on various threads, talking about how S-Curl is the truth, but I never joined the challenge.  I juice faithfully every day.  Can't go w/o my S-Curl No Drip.



*Well no more lurking and juicing in seclusion for you!!!!!!!!!
 If you even whisper the word "juice",shhh you will be induced into tha juicehood,:mob::gotroasted::mob:. I know you didnt think you could get off that easy!!!!!! Come on son!
*

 *Welcome to tha JUICE BlackDiamond1!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> I'm under my steamer (again). I just couldn't wait an entire week to try out my Skala stash. I co-washed with some V05 & now I have the Skala Shea butter in & am under the steamer.
> 
> I've been juicing. I would hate for my stylist to read this because she'd have a fit but I haven't even been using the product line that is designed for my curl. The S-Curl no drip keeps my hair so moisturized, it's like why bother with anything else. I got lazy this weekend & didn't put a bonnet or a scarf on while I was sleeping. Usually I would wake up to a dry, hot mess. Not this time. Hair still soft & moisturized.
> 
> One last thing. Please could someone that isn't too annoyed with the fact that I'm too lazy to read the entire Ceramide thread, give me a rundown on Ceramides. What are they - protein, moisturizer, or neither? Recommended frequency of usage? Currently I DC once a week, alternating with moisture & the Alter Ego Garlic DC. Once a month I do a light protein DC. Sometimes I co-wash in the middle of the week, 1st w/V05, then with Giovanni Smooth as Silk. Skala might be replacing the Giovanni.
> 
> ETA: Me no likey the Skala Shea Masque.  I definitely didn't get the slip that everyone raved about. (Crazy thing is - my new growth was soft but the rest of my hair felt weird.) And since I used the steamer, I expected silky, soft hair. I'm not giving up on Skala just yet. I still have some Fruit Cocktail & Ceramides Masques to try.



I think maybe they can act like a protein but they protect the hair from damage and strengthen the hair.

Well maybe your natural hair likes the Skala and your curl doesnt:scratchch. Did you post your results in the Skala thread? I'm sure they would like to know your results as well


----------



## trendsetta25

Chelz said:


> What size is your bottle? They come in 32 oz bottles as the largest size



 MY LAWD! I have the 12oz and I finished that in 2 months. Since I juice daily, I'll get 2 bottles of the 320z. I hope I can find it in the bss stores here in NY.


----------



## naturalepiphany

Haven't been in here for a while so I guess now's a good time to check in. I'm still juicein. My hair stays super soft and my wash n gos last a whole week. I'm lovin this stuff!!!


----------



## Blessed2bless

Chelz said:


> *Attention!!!!!!!!!!The new "Juicers Most Wanted jail List" #6 is out!!!!:woohoo2: All members of tha Juice Squad must come together:mob: and find ALL of these misplaced juicers,we must save them from the Anti-Juicerangeldevi) before it is too late!!! HURRY!!!!!!! Undalay Undalayyyyyy!!!   *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward *
> 
> 
> 
> 1. twinkletoes17
> 2. CoutureMe06
> 3. SEMO
> 4. jayjaycurlz
> 5. TonicaG
> 6. H4irHappy
> 7. 20Something
> 8. CICI24
> 9. LadyPBC
> 10. mEmYSELFaNDj
> 11. lacying
> 12. Blessed2bless
> 13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
> 14. Evo-ny
> 15. ~Charlotte*York~
> 
> 
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1. Anna9764
> 2. Nicey
> 3. GaiasDaughter24
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> 8. honey009
> 9. Dragone
> 10. mush211
> 11. Tyra
> 12. mewzickmorena
> 13. sqzbly1908
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


 LOL. I've been juicin while watchin the play-offs. You're the best Chelz:littleang   You're keeping this thread fun:ha:  :ha:.


----------



## choctaw

this morning I used ORS olive oil replenishing pak for first time and rinsed out. Felt a tangle in rear above nape. I conditioner washed & detangled with Skala G3 ceramides. Wore a turbie twist to absorb excess water while I got dressed. It was easy to juice with CFCG, section hair and do 5 braids, tuck under ballcap and run out the door.

This afternoon I untwisted braids, applied small amount of Jamaican Mango &  Lime Resistant gel to edges, brushed and wore afro puff to bbq this afternoon/evening. Afro puff survived the heat and humidity without a whimper. Gonna juice and rebraid hair tonight. CFCG plays well with different gels (ecostyler, jamaican mango, ampro), oils (coconut, castor, cantu hair & scalp oil) and leave-ins (cantu shea butter, skala aloe vera, nexxus humectress).

gotta go drop some juice on my head


----------



## JuiceMobsta

trendsetta25 said:


> MY LAWD! I have the 12oz and I finished that in 2 months. Since I juice daily, I'll get 2 bottles of the 320z. I hope I can find it in the bss stores here in NY.



Dang! Two bottles of the 32oz? You are really goin hard for tha juice!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Blessed2bless said:


> LOL. I've been juicin while watchin the play-offs. You're the best Chelz:littleang   You're keeping this thread fun:ha:  :ha:.



*Lol,Thanks for checkin in, ya name has been taken off tha list....*





*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


1. twinkletoes17
2. CoutureMe06
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
6. H4irHappy
7. 20Something
8. CICI24
9. LadyPBC
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
3. GaiasDaughter24
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
9. Dragone
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JaszyFaye

Just checking in. I put some twist extensions in my head this weekend and I'm still juicing!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> this morning I used ORS olive oil replenishing pak for first time and rinsed out. Felt a tangle in rear above nape. I conditioner washed & detangled with Skala G3 ceramides. Wore a turbie twist to absorb excess water while I got dressed. It was easy to juice with CFCG, section hair and do 5 braids, tuck under ballcap and run out the door.
> 
> This afternoon I untwisted braids, applied small amount of Jamaican Mango &  Lime Resistant gel to edges, brushed and wore afro puff to bbq this afternoon/evening. Afro puff survived the heat and humidity without a whimper. Gonna juice and rebraid hair tonight. CFCG plays well with different gels (ecostyler, jamaican mango, ampro), oils (coconut, castor, cantu hair & scalp oil) and leave-ins (cantu shea butter, skala aloe vera, nexxus humectress).
> 
> gotta go drop some juice on my head



What is the verdict on the ORS condish...:scratchch

So is this your first time using tha CFCG??:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2

And that turbie twist reminds me of ShamWoW!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

JaszyFaye said:


> Just checking in. I put some twist extensions in my head this weekend and I'm still juicing!



Pics?:eyebrows2

:Flahsssss  :Flahsssss


----------



## JuiceMobsta

naturalepiphany said:


> Haven't been in here for a while so I guess now's a good time to check in. I'm still juicein. My hair stays super soft and my wash n gos last a whole week. I'm lovin this stuff!!!



Yes to juice!!! Halleluyerrrrrrr! Yes Lawddddd.


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

You are killing me with that list. 

I ran in here quick when I got that message on my profile and in my inbox!! lol


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> What is the verdict on the ORS condish...:scratchch
> 
> So is this your first time using tha CFCG??:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2
> 
> And that turbie twist reminds me of ShamWoW!!!



It was my first time using the ORS condish. It produces results similar to coconut oil rinse and oil rinses require less time. CFCG is the juice I use on a regular basis. 

You aint right with that shamwow but it might work better than those big shampoo towels  turbie twist is lame but it leaves hair damp enough to juice/use styling products.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

i'm still here


----------



## taj

I'm still juicing!! I:heart2: this thread!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden said:


> You are killing me with that list.
> 
> I ran in here quick when I got that message on my profile and in my inbox!! lol



 Yeah I had to hit yall with tha double whammy!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i'm still here



Wuz poppin Mz. MoMo?! What natural hair recipes did you cook up today?:scratchch



taj said:


> I'm still juicing!! I:heart2: this thread!!



Lol hey Taj! How yew DEWIN!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> It was my first time using the ORS condish. It produces results similar to coconut oil rinse and oil rinses require less time. CFCG is the juice I use on a regular basis.
> 
> You aint right with that shamwow but it might work better than those big shampoo towels  turbie twist is lame but it leaves hair damp enough to juice/use styling products.



Lemme go find this turbo twist...


Ok I think I found it


----------



## GaiasDaughter24

I'm here, I'm here LOL Thanks for the reminder. Still lovin' my Scurl. I moisturize with it everyday. I even got my mom to use it and she's using it on my little brother as well. I'm spreadin' the love of Juice 


ETA: That message was awesome LOL


----------



## JuiceMobsta

GaiasDaughter24 said:


> I'm here, I'm here LOL Thanks for the reminder. Still lovin' my Scurl. I moisturize with it everyday. I even got my mom to use it and she's using it on my little brother as well. I'm spreadin' the love of Juice
> 
> 
> ETA: That message was awesome LOL



*Lol,Thanks for checkin in, ya name has been taken off tha list Havent seen you around these parts in a HOT minute... But atleast you got tha whole family goin juicy!!*





*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


1. twinkletoes17
2. CoutureMe06
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
6. H4irHappy
7. 20Something
8. CICI24
9. LadyPBC
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
9. Dragone
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## mj11051

Back at home and still juicing.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mj11051 said:


> Back at home and still juicing.



How was your Memorial Day weekend?? :eyebrows2


----------



## mj11051

It was wonderful, I had a great time with my family and they laughed at me juicing.


----------



## Poohbear

After Chelz posted a message on my profile, I'm seriously thinking about doing this challenge. Over the past few months, my hair has been suffering from dryness and stiffness for some odd reason. My hair also seems like it has been staying the same APL for a couple of years. My goal is to get to brastrap length at least by the end of 2010. I've been avoiding heat for months, but I guess I'm not moisturizing my hair enough. I've been using Aussie Moist Conditioner as a leave-in and it seems like it has stopped working and is causing build-up and a little breakage which isn't good.

I remember back when I had a teenie weenie afro, I used S-Curl alot and retained a lot of length as well as thickness. I stopped using it because it started to make my hair mushy and I started wanting to wear my natural hair straigthened or in stretched out styles. But when I think back about using S-Curl, at least my hair wasn't breaking off with it, so it making my hair mushy really wasn't a bad thing per se. So today, I'm gonna stop by the store and buy some S-Curl and go back to using it and see what happens.


----------



## ms.blue

I'm just checking in, I'm still juicin'.  Yesterday I was hanging out with some friends and I went to use the bathroom and what did I see?  A bottle of carefree curl activator...wonderful right? Nah b/c this is the same friend who told me I shouldn't be using wave nouveau on my "nappy african hair" but goes around and buys some jheri curl juice herself ain't that some ish.  I wanted to confront her but it seemed petty.  She knew da juice was working for me and now she is using da juice too.


----------



## lamaria211

:woohoo:juicing right now with s curl in the blue and white bottle:woohoo:juicing


----------



## LadyPBC

Chelz said:


> *Attention!!!!!!!!!!The new "Juicers Most Wanted jail List" #6 is out!!!!:woohoo2: All members of tha Juice Squad must come together:mob: and find ALL of these misplaced juicers,we must save them from the Anti-Juicerangeldevi) before it is too late!!! HURRY!!!!!!! Undalay Undalayyyyyy!!!   *
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> *The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward *
> 
> 
> 
> 1. twinkletoes17
> 2. CoutureMe06
> 3. SEMO
> 4. jayjaycurlz
> 5. TonicaG
> 6. H4irHappy
> 7. 20Something
> 8. CICI24
> 9. LadyPBC
> 10. mEmYSELFaNDj
> 11. lacying
> 12. Blessed2bless
> 13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
> 14. Evo-ny
> 15. ~Charlotte*York~
> 
> 
> 
> **Still Missing**spank
> 1. Anna9764
> 2. Nicey
> 3. GaiasDaughter24
> 4. 2sweetnsugarland
> 5. Mane event
> 6. NinasLongAmbition
> 7. jerseyjill
> 8. honey009
> 9. Dragone
> 10. mush211
> 11. Tyra
> 12. mewzickmorena
> 13. sqzbly1908
> 
> *Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


 

(Chelz is doin the roll call of juicy subscribers....)

*Chelz*:        LadyPBC?
*LadyPBC*:   Juicy and accounted for!!!

I love how the S-Curl makes my hair soooo soft (maybe even mushy ) and I love the smell of the Hawaiian Silky 14n1 it too gives softness (I think that one or both of them loosened my coils - could that be possible?), but the Carefree Gold (not so much).


----------



## HoneyA

Still juicing. I think I'm retaining. Won't know for sure until I get my hair done.


----------



## lamaria211

Poohbear 11-10-2004 06:42 PM 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Re: And the nominees are.... (Best of the best for 2004 Awards)

Best Shampoo:
Creme of Nature

Best reconstructor:
Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum intensive treatment

Best Leave In Conditioner:
Motions Nourish Leave-in Conditioner

Best hair serum:
NTM 

Best Spray Moisturizer:
S-Curl

Best Creme Moisturizer:
Elasta QP Oil Recovery

Best Hair Oil:
WildGrowthOi

u always new huh poobear


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Poohbear said:


> After Chelz posted a message on my profile, I'm seriously thinking about doing this challenge. Over the past few months, my hair has been suffering from dryness and stiffness for some odd reason. My hair also seems like it has been staying the same APL for a couple of years. My goal is to get to brastrap length at least by the end of 2010. I've been avoiding heat for months, but I guess I'm not moisturizing my hair enough. I've been using Aussie Moist Conditioner as a leave-in and it seems like it has stopped working and is causing build-up and a little breakage which isn't good.
> 
> I remember back when I had a teenie weenie afro, I used S-Curl alot and retained a lot of length as well as thickness. I stopped using it because it started to make my hair mushy and I started wanting to wear my natural hair straigthened or in stretched out styles. But when I think back about using S-Curl, at least my hair wasn't breaking off with it, so it making my hair mushy really wasn't a bad thing per se. So today, I'm gonna stop by the store and buy some S-Curl and go back to using it and see what happens.






*Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! You can also try Wave Nouveau,Care Free Curl/CFCG, and Hawaiian Silky...
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE PoohBear!!!!!*
........


















:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero: 
........


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LadyPBC said:


> (Chelz is doin the roll call of juicy subscribers....)
> 
> *Chelz*:        LadyPBC?
> *LadyPBC*:   Juicy and accounted for!!!
> 
> I love how the S-Curl makes my hair soooo soft (maybe even mushy ) and I love the smell of the Hawaiian Silky 14n1 it too gives softness (I think that one or both of them loosened my coils - could that be possible?), but the Carefree Gold (not so much).



*Lol,Thats a good one! Roll call!Thanks for checkin in, ya name has been taken off tha list *





*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


1. twinkletoes17
2. CoutureMe06
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
6. H4irHappy
7. 20Something
8. CICI24
*9. LadyPBC (Found)*
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
9. Dragone
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I'm just checking in, I'm still juicin'.  Yesterday I was hanging out with some friends and I went to use the bathroom and what did I see?  A bottle of carefree curl activator...wonderful right? Nah b/c this is the same friend who told me I shouldn't be using wave nouveau on my "nappy african hair" but goes around and buys some jheri curl juice herself ain't that some ish.  I wanted to confront her but it seemed petty.  She knew da juice was working for me and now she is using da juice too.





She thought she was slick!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mj11051 said:


> It was wonderful, I had a great time with my family and they laughed at me juicing.



They wont be laughin when tha juice has your hair down to yo kaboose

In fact some of em are probably secretly juicing...


----------



## Mahalialee4

Juicing faithfully! Very happy with the results. Retaining length and thickening.


----------



## Dragone

It seems Chelz was ready to come beat my a$$ personally, so here I am! I have, and will continue to be, BFFs with my bottles of S-curl. It's working even better now that it's getting warm out^^.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Dragone said:


> It seems Chelz was ready to come beat my a$$ personally, so here I am! I have, and will continue to be, BFFs with my bottles of S-curl. It's working even better now that it's getting warm out^^.



   

Why of course not!!!!!!! Lol just wanna know if tha juice is still where it belongs,... on ya head 
I'm Happy the Scurl is working for youuuu!!  Thanks for checkin in and tellin us wuz juzayyyyyyy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


1. twinkletoes17
2. CoutureMe06
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
6. H4irHappy
7. 20Something
8. CICI24
*9. LadyPBC (Found)*
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
*9. Dragone (Finally FOUND!! S-curlin it up!):reddancer:*
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mahalialee4 said:


> Juicing faithfully! Very happy with the results. Retaining length and thickening.



I still have your second jar of juice....:angeldevi Mwahahahhahahahahhahaha!!!


How long is your hair now?:eyebrows2


----------



## merilusmims

Still juicing .......


----------



## CICI24

I'm still juicing with a braid spray. I recently got micros.


----------



## twinkletoes17

Oh gosh. Chelz, why do I have to be number one on the list? Am I really the worst offender? 

Okay, prepare for my vent:

I haven't been here because I'm in the process of stopping what I think may be a huge setback. I've always had bad luck with glycerin + cold temperature. Here in northern Cali we had an unusually cold May, but I was juicing anyway thinking that it wasn't as cold as winter. Well, cold + glycerin + transitioning + never touching my hair = setback, at least I would think so. I'm 9+ months post and I'm ending my transitioning next Friday as I'm losing what I think is a lot of hair. My hair was in way better shape when I was relaxed and I knew what I was doing!

I had a detangling session a few days ago and had so much hair coming from my head. I spent 2 hours and 45 minutes detangling what felt like DREADS! I don't cut my knots out, I put in the work and try to detangle everything rather than giving up on them. That's too much growing to make up lol. Luckily, a lot of it was shed hair as I saw white bulbs at the end, at least I think it was. I have a great stylist at JC Penney, whom I trust very much :banana: so I'm not worried about any negative results. I stopped juicing but will start again when the weather warms up.

My 4a shrinks SO much! Not as much as Mwedzi's, maybe 60% of her shrinkage is what I have lol. I just pray I'm still APL at the least. I was soooooo close to MBL... we'll see what's in store next Friday.

I didn't forget y'all. I was just ashamed. Lol. I hope I was overreacting and my hair's fine.

Btw, quick product wave: I bought Pantene's Relaxed and Natural mask last week to get my hair ready for the relaxer. IT'S SO GOOD! Super slippy, smells good, and my hair's feeling better.

K, I'm done


----------



## Anonymous1

Yall go make me pull out my old bottle of s-curl


----------



## natural_one

Juiced with Wave Noveau today. Hair is feeling extra soft...LOVE THE JUICE!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Anonymous1 said:


> Yall go make me pull out my old bottle of s-curl



*Gone head and whip out tha S-curl!!!...
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE Anonymous1!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer: :2cool::creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero: 
........


----------



## Toy

Juiced up and moisturized.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

twinkletoes17 said:


> Oh gosh. Chelz, why do I have to be number one on the list? Am I really the worst offender?
> 
> Okay, prepare for my vent:
> 
> I haven't been here because I'm in the process of stopping what I think may be a huge setback. I've always had bad luck with glycerin + cold temperature. Here in northern Cali we had an unusually cold May, but I was juicing anyway thinking that it wasn't as cold as winter. Well, cold + glycerin + transitioning + never touching my hair = setback, at least I would think so. I'm 9+ months post and I'm ending my transitioning next Friday as I'm losing what I think is a lot of hair. My hair was in way better shape when I was relaxed and I knew what I was doing!
> 
> I had a detangling session a few days ago and had so much hair coming from my head. I spent 2 hours and 45 minutes detangling what felt like DREADS! I don't cut my knots out, I put in the work and try to detangle everything rather than giving up on them. That's too much growing to make up lol. Luckily, a lot of it was shed hair as I saw white bulbs at the end, at least I think it was. I have a great stylist at JC Penney, whom I trust very much :banana: so I'm not worried about any negative results. I stopped juicing but will start again when the weather warms up.
> 
> My 4a shrinks SO much! Not as much as Mwedzi's, maybe 60% of her shrinkage is what I have lol. I just pray I'm still APL at the least. I was soooooo close to MBL... we'll see what's in store next Friday.
> 
> I didn't forget y'all. I was just ashamed. Lol. I hope I was overreacting and my hair's fine.
> 
> Btw, quick product wave: I bought Pantene's Relaxed and Natural mask last week to get my hair ready for the relaxer. IT'S SO GOOD! Super slippy, smells good, and my hair's feeling better.
> 
> K, I'm done



*Yes gurllll you are tha worst offenda! Ive seen you postin all up on other threads And are you sure you want to end your transition so soon? You are bound to lose hair because of the two different textures I know how it is, I am almost a year post.
*


CICI24 said:


> I'm still juicing with a braid spray. I recently got micros.



*Which braidspray you use? :eyebrows2
*


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


*1. twinkletoes17 (Found)*
2. CoutureMe06
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
*6. H4irHappy (Found)*
7. 20Something
*8. CICI24 (Found)*
*9. LadyPBC (Found)*
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
*9. Dragone (Finally FOUND!! S-curlin it up!):reddancer:*
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## Anonymous1

OMG thanks CHELZ! I have my bottle on the table. I will spray it on( i will add some wheat germ oil to it) and wrap my head up. 

I think i will alternate between this and my dove leave in. I don't want to weigh my hair down too much.


----------



## Starronda

Still juicin. Not sure if it's making a difference in my hair or not. I'm going to give it a few more weeks to see if I notice anything. If not, I'm done


----------



## twinkletoes17

I know. I was avoiding this thread lol. In the other sections I don't have to talk about hair 

Yeah I'm sure. It's easier for me to take care of it, especially with me preparing for university as a nursing major.


----------



## song_of_serenity

Washed and retwisted my hair.  And definitely juiced!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

twinkletoes17 said:


> I know. I was avoiding this thread lol. In the other sections I don't have to talk about hair
> 
> Yeah I'm sure. It's easier for me to take care of it, especially with me preparing for university* as a nursing major.*



Oh yeah!! Me too gurl!! I wanna work in the NICU


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Anonymous1 said:


> OMG thanks CHELZ! I have my bottle on the table. I will spray it on( i will add some wheat germ oil to it) and wrap my head up.
> 
> I think i will alternate between this and my dove leave in. I don't want to weigh my hair down too much.



Thats cool, as long as you keep it juzayyyyyy


----------



## *CherryPie*

*WHERE IS ADORA?

MAYBE SHE NEEDS TO GO ON THE MIA LIST!!*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*CherryPie* said:


> *WHERE IS ADORA?
> 
> MAYBE SHE NEEDS TO GO ON THE MIA LIST!!*



Girl she has been on tha MIA list already!! Like twice!!!


----------



## CoutureMe06

My hair story for the weekend. Friday I got my hair straightened and trimmed. It was the first time I striaghtened since the bc. So I go out that nite, within 2 minutes of being outside, my hair just turned into an afro. It was cute and really soft. Since I was away, I didn't have all my products. I twisted my hair with a bit of totally twisted curl activator for the wavy wild look. That's what I rocked until now. I washed my hair and conditoned. Added coconut oil. When I wake up, I plan to cowash and lightly juice with scurl. When I get home, I will twist my hair and juice forreal! Sorry for being mia. Will update you guys later today.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CoutureMe06 said:


> My hair story for the weekend. Friday I got my hair straightened and trimmed. It was the first time I striaghtened since the bc. So I go out that nite, within 2 minutes of being outside, my hair just turned into an afro. It was cute and really soft. Since I was away, I didn't have all my products. I twisted my hair with a bit of totally twisted curl activator for the wavy wild look. That's what I rocked until now. I washed my hair and conditoned. Added coconut oil. When I wake up, I plan to cowash and lightly juice with scurl. When I get home, I will twist my hair and juice forreal! Sorry for being mia. Will update you guys later today.



*Thanks for checkin in Mz. Couture!
*




*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


*1. twinkletoes17 (Found)*
*2. CoutureMe06 (Found)*
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
*6. H4irHappy (Found)*
7. 20Something
*8. CICI24 (Found)*
*9. LadyPBC (Found)*
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
*9. Dragone (Finally FOUND!! S-curlin it up!):reddancer:*
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## Mz DEE DEE

I think im going to join yall. i just went to walmart and bought a bottle of Curl Free Gold. I just started to transition and im struggling so hopefully this will help.


----------



## Poohbear

lamaria211 said:


> Poohbear 11-10-2004 06:42 PM
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Re: And the nominees are.... (Best of the best for 2004 Awards)
> 
> Best Shampoo:
> Creme of Nature
> 
> Best reconstructor:
> Elasta QP Breakage Control Serum intensive treatment
> 
> Best Leave In Conditioner:
> Motions Nourish Leave-in Conditioner
> 
> Best hair serum:
> NTM
> 
> *Best Spray Moisturizer:*
> *S-Curl*
> 
> Best Creme Moisturizer:
> Elasta QP Oil Recovery
> 
> Best Hair Oil:
> WildGrowthOil
> 
> u always new huh poobear


Wow!  That post was almost 6 years ago. I see that I mentioned S-Curl as the best moisturizer.


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Freshly juiced and SKALA'd...mmmmmm life is GOOD innit!!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Mz DEE DEE said:


> I think im going to join yall. i just went to walmart and bought a bottle of Curl Free Gold. I just started to transition and im struggling so hopefully this will help.


 wooowoooo WELCOME ~ WELCOME ~ WELCOME to the juicy side of life


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Chelz said:


> What size is your bottle? They come in 32 oz bottles as the largest size


 
I've never seen this size. Why am I sooo excited about locating this? Seriously, I love this stuff!



Chelz said:


> I think maybe they can act like a protein but they protect the hair from damage and strengthen the hair.
> 
> Well maybe your natural hair likes the Skala and your curl doesnt:scratchch. Did you post your results in the Skala thread? I'm sure they would like to know your results as well


 
I haven't posted in the Skala thread. There seems to be so many-not sure which one is the official thread.



HoneyA said:


> Still juicing. I think I'm retaining. Won't know for sure until I get my hair done.


 
Hey lady! How's my fave curl inspiration doing? So you're loving the juice, too? What kind are you using? I had tried the CFCG back when I 1st got my curl but my hair didn't like that. I'm so glad I tried the S-Curl. It's much better than the Design Essentials dry moisturizers. Don't tell my stylist but I don't even use them anymore. 

ETA: I just juiced & am under my infamous baggy.


----------



## EMJazzy

Still jucin' and wet bunnin'


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

I just bought a bottle of Care Free Curl Gold yesterday and started using it. I know it took a while for me to join, sorry about that, there are just no black hair shops in my town. Hopefully this is gonna be good though


----------



## Khaiya

I'm still here!!!!


----------



## Poohbear

I bought some S-Curl yesterday during lunch time from Wal-Mart. I 'juiced' my hair with S-Curl yesterday after work and this morning... and I was having a bit of a problem.  It took FOREVER to get all my hair 'juiced' with this stuff since my hair has been dry.  Also, I had trouble styling... S-Curl was making my hair shrink tremendously, so it was difficult to decide whether I wanted to do a puff, shrunken fro, or bun. I decided to spray some Mane N Tail Detangler on my hair which helped stretch it out in order to put my hair into a simple little bun. This will work for the time being.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

Poking my head in the thread.

No juice for me this week. I'm sporting a straight style. I'll be back to it next week though.


----------



## Amber_moon

ok yall, I bought som Care Free Curl Gold spray a week ago... just used it for the first time yesterday to use in an airdried braidout..... 

Its awesome, and made my hair feel so smooth, but it stinks when it dries... I hate the smell, can someone recommend another product like it with a better scent?


----------



## My Friend

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I just bought a bottle of Care Free Curl Gold yesterday and started using it. I know it took a while for me to join, sorry about that, there are just no black hair shops in my town. Hopefully this is gonna be good though


 
Welcome *CherryCherryBoomBoom*

:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Amber_moon said:


> ok yall, I bought som Care Free Curl Gold spray a week ago... just used it for the first time yesterday to use in an airdried braidout.....
> 
> Its awesome, and made my hair feel so smooth, but it stinks when it dries... I hate the smell, can someone recommend another product like it with a better scent?



Maybe Scurl,Wave Nouveau, or Hawaiian Silky? Even braid sprays with glycerin


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz DEE DEE said:


> I think im going to join yall. i just went to walmart and bought a bottle of Curl Free Gold. I just started to transition and im struggling so hopefully this will help.



*Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! 
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE MzDEEDEE!!!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend!!! Whats up gurllllll! DJ MyFriendable in tha houseeeeeee!


----------



## CaliDiamond

I juiced my twistout puff today. It feels luscious and I feel better knowing that it is moisturized without losing the definition.


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> My Friend!!! Whats up gurllllll! DJ MyFriendable in tha houseeeeeee!


 

Hey Chelz,

You are the Princess of Da Juice! You are holding it down. :reddancer:


----------



## Honeytips

Hey ladies, just checking in with my update - still going strong with the juicing!!! 
I'm thinking that I might have to stock up on the s curl very soon!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Honeytips said:


> Hey ladies, just checking in with my update - still going strong with the juicing!!!
> I'm thinking that I might have to stock up on the s curl very soon!!!



Uh oh, you cant be running outta tha juice! Stock up on them 32oz bottles!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CaliDiamond said:


> I juiced my twistout puff today. It feels luscious and I feel better knowing that it is moisturized without losing the definition.



I wanna see ya puff, ya, ya, ya puff!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> I'm still here!!!!



Roger that!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> *Poking my head in the thread.*
> 
> No juice for me this week. I'm sporting a straight style. I'll be back to it next week though.



Next time I'm gonna pull you all tha way in the thread...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Poohbear said:


> I bought some S-Curl yesterday during lunch time from Wal-Mart. I 'juiced' my hair with S-Curl yesterday after work and this morning... and I was having a bit of a problem.  It took FOREVER to get all my hair 'juiced' with this stuff since my hair has been dry.  Also, I had trouble styling... S-Curl was making my hair shrink tremendously, so it was difficult to decide whether I wanted to do a puff, shrunken fro, or bun. I decided to spray some Mane N Tail Detangler on my hair which helped stretch it out in order to put my hair into a simple little bun. This will work for the time being.



What styles do you usually do?:scratchch And you can try other juices too...


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Amber_moon said:


> ok yall, I bought som Care Free Curl Gold spray a week ago... just used it for the first time yesterday to use in an airdried braidout.....
> 
> Its awesome, and made my hair feel so smooth, but it stinks when it dries... I hate the smell, can someone recommend another product like it with a better scent?


OMG, it stinks when dried? Drats . I've got the instant activator though, not the spray, hopefully that one's not too bad? Well, I haven't noticed anything bad so far, hopefully it stays that way


----------



## afrikurl

I haven't read anything since my last post or login which it says was the 27th. I will catch up at work tomorrow, pinkieswear. I just don't wanna be on that dangone list. Baby afrikurl and I are twisted up and juiced up. Nothing new. We keep the long aid on deck and twists  in place. I let my hair out for a few days because I had a memorial day/birthday/girlfriends getaway but as soon as I got back the twists were too. I took the longaid with me and put it on my hair when I twisted at night to keep it stretched.


----------



## danigurl18

I'm all juiced for the day!!!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

I just bought 5 bottles of S-Curl from Walmart. Because the 16oz bottles are only 2.96 there. Everywhere else the 16oz bottles are nearly $6. And even the 8oz bottles at other places are more than $3. So anyone that uses S-Curl I suggest you check out your local Walmart to purchase your S-Curl.


----------



## iaec06

checking in. still using the juice


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Ok yall, here is another Juice-a-licious style that you can achieve with tha juice, of course*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> I just bought 5 bottles of S-Curl from Walmart. Because the 16oz bottles are only 2.96 there. Everywhere else the 16oz bottles are nearly $6. And even the 8oz bottles at other places are more than $3. So anyone that uses S-Curl I suggest you check out your local Walmart to purchase your S-Curl.



Yeah I agree, Scurl is pretty cheap at Wolly world,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> OMG, it stinks when dried? Drats . I've got the instant activator though, not the spray, hopefully that one's not too bad? Well, I haven't noticed anything bad so far, hopefully it stays that way



Oh I didnt notice she said it was the spray, I was beginning to wonder...:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I haven't read anything since my last post or login which it says was the 27th. I will catch up at work tomorrow, pinkieswear. I just don't wanna be on that dangone list. Baby afrikurl and I are twisted up and juiced up. Nothing new. We keep the long aid on deck and twists  in place. I let my hair out for a few days because I had a memorial day/birthday/girlfriends getaway but as soon as I got back the twists were too. I took the longaid with me and put it on my hair when I twisted at night to keep it stretched.



Lol Afrikurl you wont go on tha list...cause you always manage to check in and tell us wuz juzayyyyyy. Thanks for the :update:


----------



## AlliCat

Hi juicers 

Since many juices have glycerin as a primary ingredient, would you consider "juice" to be a mix of water+glycerin+conditioner?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AlliCat said:


> Hi juicers
> 
> Since many juices have glycerin as a primary ingredient, would you consider "juice" to be a mix of water+glycerin+conditioner?



Yes!!!!!!!! Are you wanting to get in on tha challenge?????:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

I'm still HARD on my S-curl!!  I juice twice a day, first thing in the morning and overnight in my baggy.  It keeps my TWA soft and plush and makes my curlies "pop".  The juice is the da truth baby!!!  I love what it does for my hair.  The hubby is on the juice too so we have to buy it in bulk.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm still HARD on my S-curl!!  I juice twice a day, first thing in the morning and overnight in my baggy.  It keeps my TWA soft and plush and makes my curlies "pop".  *The juice is the da truth baby!!!*  I love what it does for my hair.  *The hubby is on the juice too so we have to buy it in bulk. *



Yes Lawd! Praise tha juice!!

Lol how long is tha hubby's hair?


----------



## belldandy

just wanna let Adora kno that she was right about ors + queen helene cholesterol mixed together for a dc... Wow can't believe I ever doubted that.

I have a june update in my fotki.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> just wanna let Adora kno that she was right about ors + queen helene cholesterol mixed together for a dc... Wow can't believe I ever doubted that.
> 
> I have a june update in my fotki.



Hmmmm I need to try that cholesterol, I have used LeKair and Lustrasilk How does it make your hair feel?

And BTW I will go lurk on your fotki...


----------



## AlliCat

Chelz said:


> Yes!!!!!!!! Are you wanting to get in on tha challenge?????:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2



I would love to join the juice challenge 
My hair is in cornrows right now. I will make a mix of water+aussie moist+glycerin for some daily juicing  I may revisit my S-curl and Wave Nouveau

So how often are you juicing? and do you feel the need to seal afterwards?


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> Hmmmm I need to try that cholesterol, I have used LeKair and Lustrasilk How does it make your hair feel?
> 
> And BTW I will go lurk on your fotki...



my hair feels like straight up butter! Lol
I tried other cholesterols in the past, they were yucky! Please try it

let me know wat you think! I hope to claim mbl in about 6 or 7 weeks


----------



## Tyra

I'm popping in to say 'heeeey'.

I am not apart of the challenge. I have LHCF challenge committment issues. However, I have gotten a few messages from a certain someone about my status here (I was surprised to know that anyone here was checking for me ) and I will say that last month I added Care Free Curl Gold to my veggie glycerin/ aloe vera mix and it was meh at first.
Since the weather has gotten warmer here I have been using the cfc as the primary product and adding a little glycerin...wow .  I feel like I've been cheating on my staple products, but this is definitely working for me. 
I wear w&g's (even after I swore them off and promised that I would never revisit them) and I love it.



Reggie

Co-wash with VO5 conditioner a minimum of 4 times a week-push for 6 or 7

Prepoo with VO5 conditioner/EVOO mixture and shampoo with cheapie shampoo 1x a week.  

Deep condition with Elasta QP/Lustersilk Shea Butter/ Ors conditioner mixture.  My dc usual just consist of putting a plastic cap on and sleeping.  I hate to sit under my dryer.

Daily moisturizing with CFC/vegetable glycerin/aloe vera mixture

I comb once a week. As I am washing out my pre poo I detangle. That's it.  The rest of the week I use my fingers.  

I baggy every night. I don't seal though. I just spray my distilled water and put my plastic cap on. No need to add product as I have product from my morning moisturizing.
I try to spray my hair a few times a day. 

That's it.  Thanks Chelz for the threats...erm, I mean messages.

I have to say that when I first tried the juice I hated it . It was nasty. It took me a couple of times to get it right. I'm heavy handed with product and that's not good with this cfc. I think I have found my stride now though. 

HHG ladies!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AlliCat said:


> I would love to join the juice challenge
> My hair is in cornrows right now. I will make a mix of water+aussie moist+glycerin for some daily juicing  I may revisit my S-curl and Wave Nouveau
> 
> So how often are you juicing? and do you feel the need to seal afterwards?



*Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!!  And you can juice daily, I juice nightly. I think it depends on which juice I am using, because S-curl would make me feel as though I needed to seal. I think Scurl is lighter...I am trying to get my grandma to juice!!
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE AlliCat!!!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## belldandy

Chelz said:


> *Ok yall, here is another Juice-a-licious style that you can achieve with tha juice, of course*
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> [IMG]
> [IMG]
> [IMG]
> [IMG]
> 
> :lachen::lachen::lachen::lachen::lachen::lachen:[/QUOTE]
> 
> LMAO :lachen::lachen:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Tyra said:


> I'm popping in to say 'heeeey'.
> 
> I am not apart of the challenge. I have LHCF challenge committment issues. However, I have gotten a few messages from a certain someone about my status here (I was surprised to know that anyone here was checking for me ) and I will say that last month I added Care Free Curl Gold to my veggie glycerin/ aloe vera mix and it was meh at first.
> Since the weather has gotten warmer here I have been using the cfc as the primary product and adding a little glycerin...wow .  I feel like I've been cheating on my staple products, but this is definitely working for me.
> I wear w&g's (even after I swore them off and promised that I would never revisit them) and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Reggie
> 
> Co-wash with VO5 conditioner a minimum of 4 times a week-push for 6 or 7
> 
> Prepoo with VO5 conditioner/EVOO mixture and shampoo with cheapie shampoo 1x a week.
> 
> Deep condition with Elasta QP/Lustersilk Shea Butter/ Ors conditioner mixture.  My dc usual just consist of putting a plastic cap on and sleeping.  I hate to sit under my dryer.
> 
> Daily moisturizing with CFC/vegetable glycerin/aloe vera mixture
> 
> I comb once a week. As I am washing out my pre poo I detangle. That's it.  The rest of the week I use my fingers.
> 
> I baggy every night. I don't seal though. I just spray my distilled water and put my plastic cap on. No need to add product as I have product from my morning moisturizing.
> I try to spray my hair a few times a day.
> 
> That's it.  Thanks Chelz for the threats...erm, I mean messages.
> 
> I have to say that when I first tried the juice I hated it . It was nasty. It took me a couple of times to get it right. I'm heavy handed with product and that's not good with this cfc. I think I have found my stride now though.
> 
> HHG ladies!!!



*Ummmmmmmm. According to the first page of this thread, you ARE part of this challenge... Look below:*


123. Danell
124. brownbean96
125. ctosha 
126. freelove
127. Eritreladiee
128. Liege4421
*129. Tyra*
130. mEmYSELFaNDj
131. lamaria211
132. girlyprincess23
133. kbragg 
134. StephElise



*Thanks for checking in and tellin us wuz juzayyyyyy though, I will take your name off the "MIA" list in a bit...*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> LMAO



Dont be laughin at her!!!

She went to tha prom tonight...


----------



## Tyra

Chelz said:


> *Ummmmmmmm. According to the first page of this thread, you ARE part of this challenge... Look below:*
> 
> 
> 123. Danell
> 124. brownbean96
> 125. ctosha
> 126. freelove
> 127. Eritreladiee
> 128. Liege4421
> *129. Tyra*
> 130. mEmYSELFaNDj
> 131. lamaria211
> 132. girlyprincess23
> 133. kbragg
> 134. StephElise
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks for checking in and tellin us wuz juzayyyyyy though, I will take your name off the "MIA" list in a bit...*


 
See that!
That confirms the committment issues I got going *waves hands* on all up and throught here.   I didn't even remember. Have mercy.
OK. 
 That is funny.
I'm scared to search these 2010 threads and see just how many challenges I have signed up for and am not checking in to.  Girl...smh at self


----------



## belldandy

how do you achieve that with juice?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Thanks for checkin in Mz. Tyra!
*


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


*1. twinkletoes17 (Found)*
*2. CoutureMe06 (Found)*
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
*6. H4irHappy (Found)*
7. 20Something
*8. CICI24 (Found)*
*9. LadyPBC (Found)*
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
*9. Dragone (Finally FOUND!! S-curlin it up!):reddancer:*
10. mush211
*11. Tyra (FINALLY FOUND!!!) *
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> how do you achieve that with juice?



You juice and then style it!


----------



## CoutureMe06

Juiced the twa with s curl and taraji bodifier. Too lazy to do my twist so I will be juicing and rockin' the wash and gos.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Tyra said:


> See that!
> That confirms the committment issues I got going *waves hands* on all up and throught here.   I didn't even remember. Have mercy.
> OK.
> That is funny.
> I'm scared to search these 2010 threads and see just how many challenges I have signed up for and am not checking in to.  Girl...smh at self



Gurl I think I was part of like 4 other challenges but ummmm.... Tha juice took over!!!!!


----------



## AlliCat

Thank you Chelz for the welcome


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CoutureMe06 said:


> Juiced the twa with s curl and taraji bodifier. Too lazy to do my twist so I will be juicing and rockin' the wash and gos.



What is taraji bodifier??:scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AlliCat said:


> Thank you Chelz for the welcome



No prob gurlllll,


----------



## CocoGlow

*UPDATE:*

I stopped juicing for a while b/c I ran out of my vegetable glycerin for my homemade spritz and no longer wanted to use the LongAid Curl Activator Gel due to the stickiness factor ... BUT ... 

I decided to give the S-Curl a try ... I never used it b/c I don't really care for the scent but I was inspired by the simple regimen of my fellow 4B hair sister *NONI *(hey girrrrrrl ) to just give it a try since it's been collecting dust in my PJ closet ... 

I washed my hair and used S-Curl as my only leave-in before drying in braids to stretch my hair (Nonie's regimen) .... I was scared it was going to be a disaster...but it dried sooooo soft .... it still felt damp but it wasn't! 

If I recall correctly I got similar results from my homemade spritz (50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin) but it's really nice to know that there is a commercial product out there that I can easily pick up from the store that will give me the same results

*Pros:*
*Extreme moisture (especially in humid weather)
*Inexpensive
*Easy to find locally
*Not sticky

*Cons: *
*The Jerri Curl Juice scent  (my homemade mix does not have a scent)
*Contains 1 Silicone (simethicone) - not sure if this will be a problem though since it's at the bottom of the list
*Contains Parabens (but what cheap product doesn't?)
*MIGHT not be as effective in dry-less humid seasons (will have to wait & see)

Lately I've been spritzing it lightly daily and applying a teeny bit of leave-in conditioner on top (no oils or butters to seal, etc) and my hair is SOFT & easy to manipulate without breakage (a major problem for my fragile strands) ... couldn't be happier & I hope this works for me in the Winter! 

I might restock on more vegetable glycerin and experiment w/ my homemade mix to see if I get the same results ...it's always great to have a back-up! ....But for now, I'm lovin' me some S-Curl!  ....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

NappyRina said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I stopped juicing for a while b/c I ran out of my vegetable glycerin for my homemade spritz and no longer wanted to use the LongAid Curl Activator Gel due to the stickiness factor ... BUT ...
> 
> I decided to give the S-Curl a try ... I never used it b/c I don't really care for the scent but I was inspired by the simple regimen of my fellow 4B hair sister *NONI *(hey girrrrrrl ) to just give it a try since it's been collecting dust in my PJ closet ...
> 
> I washed my hair and used S-Curl as my only leave-in before drying in braids to stretch my hair (Nonie's regimen) .... I was scared it was going to be a disaster...but it dried sooooo soft .... it still felt damp but it wasn't!
> 
> If I recall correctly I got similar results from my homemade spritz (50% water + 50% Vegetable Glycerin) but it's really nice to know that there is a commercial product out there that I can easily pick up from the store that will give me the same results
> 
> *Pros:*
> *Extreme moisture (especially in humid weather)
> *Inexpensive
> *Easy to find locally
> *Not sticky
> 
> *Cons: *
> *The Jerri Curl Juice scent  (my homemade mix does not have a scent)
> *Contains 1 Silicone (simethicone) - not sure if this will be a problem though since it's at the bottom of the list
> **Contains Parabens (but what cheap product doesn't?)*
> *MIGHT not be as effective in dry-less humid seasons (will have to wait & see)
> 
> Lately I've been spritzing it lightly daily and applying a teeny bit of leave-in conditioner on top (no oils or butters to seal, etc) and my hair is SOFT & easy to manipulate without breakage (a major problem for my fragile strands) ... couldn't be happier & I hope this works for me in the Winter!
> 
> I might restock on more vegetable glycerin and experiment w/ my homemade mix to see if I get the same results ...it's always great to have a back-up! ....But for now, I'm lovin' me some S-Curl!  ....




Awwwwww I am happy that you found a new juice!!!  

And ummmmm I just looked on three of my cheapie products and they dont have parabens... V05 Herbal Escapes Kiwi Lime Squeeze Clarifyin Condish, Suave Tropical Coconut Condish, and Suave Clarifyin Condish...


----------



## H4irHappy

I have been using Wave Nouvea as my hair moisturizer, mainly on my ends. I want to get some juice that I can spritz and use a leave in conditioner, so I can retain all my length.

I can see a subtle difference in my hair.

April 2010 







June 2010


----------



## JuiceMobsta

H4irHappy said:


> I have been using Wave Nouvea as my hair moisturizer, mainly on my ends. I want to get some juice that I can spritz and use a leave in conditioner, so I can retain all my length.
> 
> I can see a subtle difference in my hair.
> 
> April 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> June 2010




I see a difference too, do you ever trim your hair or do you just let it grow?:eyebrows2


----------



## supermodelsonya

Scurl has really made a world of difference in my daughter's hair. It stays so soft and moisturized now!


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Awww, this is a cute challenge!! I grew my hair the longest in my life when I had a California curl. When they straightened my hair out I was MBL  I didn't think about the fact that I could do that again minus the curl curl chemicals :scratchch


I'll be here


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> Scurl has really made a world of difference in my daughter's hair. It stays so soft and moisturized now!



Thats great!! 

SupaModelSonya...Sup, Sup, Sup, SupaModelSonya..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AtlantaJJ said:


> Awww, this is a cute challenge!! I grew my hair the longest in my life when I had a California curl. When they straightened my hair out I was MBL  I didn't think about the fact that I could do that again minus the curl curl chemicals :scratchch
> 
> 
> I'll be here



*Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!!  And you will NOT be lurking, if you even BREATHE near this thread you automatically join.
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE AtlantaJJ!!!!!*


..........







.....................


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Hey all  Sorry I haven't been in here for awhile but in May, I must admit, I fell off the juice 

But I'm back on now and I got my twists in my hair and my hair so misses the juice 

But in other news, at least I am now officially full CBL  Now the next step for me is past CBL I ain't ready to go for SL yet. But I know that the *"juice"* will help me get there.


----------



## supermodelsonya

i love dancing cats...


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Today is my DC day so I am sitting with my DC in for 5hrs then once all that is completed it will be right back to the juicing.I know I am 16wks post and my NG loves the juice it is soft and nice I have two weeks to go before my perm. I am excited.


----------



## Poohbear

Chelz said:


> What styles do you usually do?:scratchch And you can try other juices too...


I usually wear curly twistouts or curly fros and stretched out puffs, but if I 'juice' those styles, they will turn into shrunken undefined uneven fros and puffs which I do not like with my hair length.  So putting my hair in a bun is the best style for my hair for 'juicing'. I don't mind wearing my hair in a bun since I'm trying to achieve a goal, which is going from APL to BSL! 

As far as trying other juices, I'm sticking to one juice at a time.  Right now, I'm using S-Curl No Drip Formula. Once I use it up, I might try another one. I've been thinking of Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 which I've never tried.


----------



## belldandy

Chelz, those cats look insane LMAO!


----------



## choctaw

belldandy said:


> Chelz, those cats look insane LMAO!



don't encourage her ... next thing she will be digging up that spooky chesire cat from Alice in Wonderland, the cat in the hat from Dr. Seuss and on and on ...


----------



## 30something

I tossed my juice! I had S curl no drip aviator and my hair hated it even in high humid climate 
Now I can't just shop around for another juice... there aren't much options here  oh well


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> don't encourage her ... next thing she will be digging up that spooky chesire cat from Alice in Wonderland, the cat in the hat from Dr. Seuss and on and on ...




Just for you Choc, just for you....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

20Something said:


> I tossed my juice! I had S curl no drip aviator and my hair hated it even in high humid climate
> Now I can't just shop around for another juice... there aren't much options here  oh well



*Thanks for checkin in 20Something!, but you cant be giving up on tha juice! Are there any braid sprays in your area? You can use those or you can make your own juice...
*


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


*1. twinkletoes17 (Found)*
*2. CoutureMe06 (Found)*
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
*6. H4irHappy (Found)*
*7. 20Something (Found)*
*8. CICI24 (Found)*
*9. LadyPBC (Found)*
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
*9. Dragone (Finally FOUND!! S-curlin it up!):reddancer:*
10. mush211
*11. Tyra (FINALLY FOUND!!!) *
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AvaSpeaks said:


> Hey all  Sorry I haven't been in here for awhile but in May, I must admit, I fell off the juice
> 
> But I'm back on now and I got my twists in my hair and my hair so misses the juice
> 
> But in other news, at least I am now officially full CBL  Now the next step for me is past CBL I ain't ready to go for SL yet. But I know that the *"juice"* will help me get there.



You cant be falling off tha juice! Be good to tha juice and it will be good to you!! Congrats on making CBL!!!




supermodelsonya said:


> i love dancing cats...



Me too!!!!



MsPlatinumbsf said:


> Today is my DC day so I am sitting with my DC in for 5hrs then once all that is completed it will be right back to the juicing.I know I am 16wks post and my NG loves the juice it is soft and nice I have two weeks to go before my perm. I am excited.



What did you DC with? :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2



Poohbear said:


> I usually wear curly twistouts or curly fros and stretched out puffs, but if I 'juice' those styles, they will turn into shrunken undefined uneven fros and puffs which I do not like with my hair length.  So putting my hair in a bun is the best style for my hair for 'juicing'. I don't mind wearing my hair in a bun since I'm trying to achieve a goal, which is going from APL to BSL!
> 
> As far as trying other juices, I'm sticking to one juice at a time.  Right now, I'm using S-Curl No Drip Formula. Once I use it up, I might try another one. I've been thinking of Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1 which I've never tried.



Yeah I know what you mean! Sometimes tha juice makes my hair cut loose!


----------



## Love~Above~Color

CoutureMe06 said:


> Juiced the twa with s curl and taraji bodifier. Too lazy to do my twist so I will be juicing and rockin' the wash and gos.


 dontcha jusss LOVE juice n gos!!!!  mmmm they are sooo purtee and soft!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Love~Above~Color said:


> dontcha jusss LOVE juice n gos!!!!  mmmm they are sooo purtee and soft!!!



LMAO she said juice and go's!!!!

Whats up LAC??


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Question, is anybody mixing their juice with let's say an essential oil? Jojoba? Rosemary? Anything?


----------



## Love~Above~Color

Chelz said:


> LMAO she said juice and go's!!!!
> 
> Whats up LAC??


 hehehehehee NUTHIN' came in here for my daily dose of laffin
yah'll crack me UP on this thread!!!


----------



## iaec06

HEY JUICE DRINKERS, HERE IS MY 3 MONTH TWA UPDATE. I AM LOVING THE JUICE, BUT I AM RUNNING AROUND LIKE A CRACK HEAD TRYING TO KEEP MY STOCK UP.. 





3 MONTH UPDATE


----------



## Love~Above~Color

GREAT progress!!! LOVE your smile!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

*Oh my goodness gracious yall!!!!  

Tha one n' only Mz. DivaD04 called tha Juice Hotlinecallme to report that she aint been juicin' yall!!!

 Now here in the lil' town of Juicedale,that aint acceptable,
 That is a JUICEDEMEANOR!!!!! Maybe even a JUFELONY!!!  

Girl you besta getcha lil self back ta juicin', befo' tha sheriffcowgirl comes ta round ya up and put ya behind them bars way down yonder...*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AvaSpeaks said:


> Question, is anybody mixing their juice with let's say an essential oil? Jojoba? Rosemary? Anything?



You can if you want to, some folks make their own juicy mix, so go for it!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

iaec06 said:


> HEY JUICE DRINKERS, HERE IS MY 3 MONTH TWA UPDATE. I AM LOVING THE JUICE, BUT I AM RUNNING AROUND LIKE A CRACK HEAD TRYING TO KEEP MY STOCK UP..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 MONTH UPDATE



I like your twa! Its about twice as big s before!!

Why are you running around like a crackhead?:woohoo2: Are you having a hard time finding tha juice? You must live in a highly populated "Juice mob" area...


----------



## iaec06

no it is not hard finding it, it is the price, it keeps going up.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

iaec06 said:


> no it is not hard finding it, it is the price, it keeps going up.



Oh. Which juice are you using?


----------



## DivaD04

It is TRUE! I have not juiced in days!
Please stand down, notify the juice master, tell her I am juiced!:master: I have applied nexxus thickening leave-in, Kimble bounce back curling revitalizer, and our ONE and ONLY....CFCG!!! patted down with water I missed you jheri


----------



## AlliCat

Diva, glad you're back on the juice 

Today I made my own juice for my cornrows (water+glycerin+conditioner). Sprayed it on my cornrows and they're feeling real juicy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AlliCat said:


> Diva, glad you're back on the juice
> 
> Today I made my own juice for my cornrows (water+glycerin+conditioner). Sprayed it on my cornrows and they're feeling real juicy



Lol, what conditioner you use?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> It is TRUE! I have not juiced in days!
> Please stand down, notify the juice master, tell her I am juiced!:master: I have applied nexxus thickening leave-in, Kimble bounce back curling revitalizer, and our ONE and ONLY....CFCG!!! patted down with water I missed you jheri





Gurllll you cant be leavin tha juice hangin!


----------



## Traycee

I just finished relaxing my hair and airdried ... My hair is so so soft and light..I debated if I should juice ...

I went ahead and applied Wave Nouveau to the last 4 or 5 inches ...Did one big braid and I'm ready for bed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> I just finished relaxing my hair and airdried ... My hair is so so soft and light..I debated if I should juice ...
> 
> I went ahead and applied Wave Nouveau to the last 4 or 5 inches ...Did one big braid and I'm ready for bed



Ooooo tell us how it turns out!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

co-washed, juiced, and bunned for the night....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> co-washed, juiced, and bunned for the night....



Lol girl you back in town yet? How was the graduation?


----------



## bryantgurls

Hello Juicemob,

Checkin in to report that my hair has been happily sipping on jherri juice


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Chelz said:


> Lol girl you back in town yet? How was the graduation?



Yep, got back yesterday. Graduation was nice, and I've fallen in love with NYC . Can't wait to go back again. Also brought my Golden Prince back home with me.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Yep, got back yesterday. Graduation was nice, and I've fallen in love with NYC . Can't wait to go back again. Also brought my Golden Prince back home with me.



Awww thats so cute!:blush3:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Hello Juicemob,
> 
> Checkin in to report that my hair has been happily sipping on jherri juice



Lol @ Juicemobmob

Your hair has been sippin on some juicey, sip, sip, sip, sippin on some juiceyyyy Sip, sip, sippin on some juiceyyyy..


----------



## H4irHappy

Chelz said:


> I see a difference too, do you ever trim your hair or do you just let it grow?:eyebrows2



I'm just lett it grow. I won't be trimming anymore unless I really need it. My last trim was in February and I let the stylist convince me a I needed a major trim and lost a lot of length . The Wave Nouveau is keeping my hair nice and soft, I do seal with it though. I feel it works better for me that way.

This weekend I'm going get some juice that I can spray my hair with, especially when I start getting new growth. I'll use the juice to keep my new growth soft. This challenge is great, it's kind of like "duh I should been doing that". When I came to college I didn't know how to care for my hair on my own and my beautician at home told me to keep my hair moisturized with the Lustrasilk activator and moisturizer ( juice ). Then I became a product junkie and forgot about that.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

H4irHappy said:


> I'm just lett it grow. I won't be trimming anymore unless I really need it. My last trim was in February and I let the stylist convince me a I needed a major trim and lost a lot of length . The Wave Nouveau is keeping my hair nice and soft, I do seal with it though. I feel it works better for me that way.
> 
> This weekend I'm going get some juice that I can spray my hair with, especially when I start getting new growth. I'll use the juice to keep my new growth soft. This challenge is great, it's kind of like "duh I should been doing that". When I came to college I didn't know how to care for my hair on my own and my beautician at home told me to keep my hair moisturized with the Lustrasilk activator and moisturizer ( juice ). Then I became a product junkie and forgot about that.



Yup, your beautician is certified juicy, she knows tha juice well...

What year are you in college?:scratchch And woowhee tha product junkie phase is awful!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Chelz said:


> Yes Lawd! Praise tha juice!!
> 
> Lol how long is tha hubby's hair?


 
He is still rocking that 90's "bob" for men, lightly faded on the sides and some length on top and in center.  He says S-curl is light, but moisturizing so he uses a few squirts and rolls!  I kept wondering why the bottle would disappear and he confessed when I found it almost empty!


----------



## Poohbear

Still juicin'... once or twice a day... my hair is lovin' it now!  My hair hasn't stayed so moisturized like this in forever! My hair is thanking me for the juice! :notworthy


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Gurllll you cant be leavin tha juice hangin!



I know, I know! I've been on some personal challenges and the last thing on my mind was my hair. No offense to da juice!
I luv you Juice Master J!


----------



## Sianna

Hi fellow juicers!!! :blowkiss:

Haven't checked in in a little while, but I'm still juicing! My hair was still clean from last night's co-wash, so today I just spritzed it with some water and pulled it into a fluffy puff. Then I topped it off with some Sta Sof Fro!

It looks juicetastic, if I do say so myself! 

Mah hurr is growinnnnn'!!!


----------



## AlliCat

Juiced this morning with my moisture mix (glycerin+aussie moist+water. it has the consistency of s-curl) and my hair feels soo soft!! and moisturized  lovin the juice


----------



## BlackDiamond21

*ALL.

HAIL.

THE.

JUICE.*

:kneel:

I have been about two weeks now using the Care Free Curl Gold and 

_*My hair hasn't been this soft and moisturized in gawd knows how long! *_

I mean my hair would always look nice for the next 2-3 days after a wash and set but then the ends would start looking _raggedy and brittle_, my hair from root to end looked_ dry _and my hair would _snap at the ends_ w/o a second thought . I thought I needed more lube (oil) in my hair but it was only benefiting my scalp. Instead I ended up with hair that would eventually have no body to it due to all the oil I was layering on it and STILL look dull - too much build up! Tried Carol's Daughter Hair Milk and that SEEMED to help but eventually showed it wasn't for me . 

So these past weeks I have been learning what my hair likes as I incorporated CFCG into the reggie and so far it likes CFCG one day and my Argon Oil the other day. Then again, sometimes I look in the mirror and can see/feel what is needed and use either one accordingly or both. 

*The softness, the healthy look and feel... I am so happy I found you CFCG! *

And to all my LHCF juice heads , where would my hair be without you ladies making this special introduction ??? 

THANK YOU :blowkiss:! 

*BD21* ​


----------



## JaszyFaye

Just checking in. I juiced this morning and I found out that I've been double juicing. I'm really bad about reading labels sometimes and I found out that the Carol's Daughter leave-in that I spray in my hair everyday has glycerin in it. So I've been using that and my S-Curl. I'm kinda mad because I'm running out of Carol's Daughter


----------



## mscocoface

Checking in don't want threatening emails or posts.  All is going well.  I am staying with the twists and either CFCG or my own product that is similar.

Still loving the results.


----------



## afrocentric_soul

Just washed and deep conditioned my hair.  I juiced in sections and let it air dry.  I love the way my hair feels.  Even though it looks big and crazy right now, I am in love with my hair and haven't felt this way in a long time.  Just waiting on my mom to get back so that she can braid it down.  Getting ready to go on vacation with the family and I want to hide my hair for a couple of weeks.  

Question:  What methods do you all use to get the juice all the way through your hair when it is braided down with weave?  Just want to make sure I'm not losing any length and letting my hair dry out...


----------



## Loves Harmony

I was wondering if i coulld join? I've been using Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier twice a day and my hair stay moist.


----------



## RockCreak

Ok!  So I'm still experimenting with the juice.  I've tried quite a few products... but this Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 is on point!

I will be using this for a good while!   Me like!


----------



## mewzickmorena

Sorry I've been MIA, ladies. With graduation and a new job I haven't been committed to my juicyness. I did juice today and threw my hair in a bun. I went to a conference for a days but I used a mix of water/glycerin/HE HH. It rained and my hair sucked all the moisture from the air. I was in juicy heaven!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Loves Harmony said:


> I was wondering if i coulld join? I've been using Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier twice a day and my hair stay moist.



*Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!!  And of course you can join!! 
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE Loves Harmony!!*


..........








.....................


----------



## JuiceMobsta

mewzickmorena said:


> Sorry I've been MIA, ladies. With graduation and a new job I haven't been committed to my juicyness. I did juice today and threw my hair in a bun. I went to a conference for a days but I used a mix of water/glycerin/HE HH. It rained and my hair sucked all the moisture from the air. I was in juicy heaven!



*Thanks for checkin in mewzikmorena!, Your hair was in juice heaven , so keep juicing and dont let it cross over to tha dark side...:fallenang



*


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


*1. twinkletoes17 (Found)*
*2. CoutureMe06 (Found)*
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
*6. H4irHappy (Found)*
*7. 20Something (Found)*
*8. CICI24 (Found)*
*9. LadyPBC (Found)*
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
*9. Dragone (Finally FOUND!! S-curlin it up!):reddancer:*
10. mush211
*11. Tyra (FINALLY FOUND!!!) *
*12. mewzickmorena(Finally FOUND!!!!!!!)*
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> I know, I know! I've been on some personal challenges and the last thing on my mind was my hair. No offense to da juice!
> I luv you Juice Master J!



*Its okay DivaD! You can get tha "Juicers Pass" if ya need it, its for when ya aint feelin so juicayyyy and ya need some time off.*



Sianna said:


> Hi fellow juicers!!! :blowkiss:
> 
> Haven't checked in in a little while, but I'm still juicing! My hair was still clean from last night's co-wash, so today I just spritzed it with some water and pulled it into a fluffy puff. Then I topped it off with some Sta Sof Fro!
> 
> It looks juicetastic, if I do say so myself!
> 
> Mah hurr is growinnnnn'!!!



*Gurlll you had fell off tha juicewagon for a HOT minute there... Did ya cowash with that orange V05 stuff?:eyebrows2
*


AlliCat said:


> Juiced this morning with my moisture mix (glycerin+aussie moist+water. it has the consistency of s-curl) and my hair feels soo soft!! and moisturized  lovin the juice



*Tha juice is what it is! Yes Lawd!!!!! *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> He is still rocking that 90's "bob" for men, lightly faded on the sides and some length on top and in center.  He says S-curl is light, but moisturizing so he uses a few squirts and rolls!  *I kept wondering why the bottle would disappear *and he confessed when I found it almost empty!



 He is rockin one of these right chea,








Poohbear said:


> Still juicin'... once or twice a day... my hair is lovin' it now!  My hair hasn't stayed so moisturized like this in forever! My hair is thanking me for the juice! :notworthy



*Thats awesome PoohBear!!



*



JaszyFaye said:


> Just checking in. I juiced this morning and I found out that I've been double juicing. I'm really bad about reading labels sometimes and I found out that the Carol's Daughter leave-in that I spray in my hair everyday has glycerin in it. So I've been using that and my S-Curl. I'm kinda mad because I'm running out of Carol's Daughter



*Do you order your Carol's Daughter offline? Macy's sells it...
*


mscocoface said:


> *Checking in don't want to threatening emails or posts.*  All is going well.  I am staying with the twists and either CFCG or my own product that is similar.
> 
> Still loving the results.








afrocentric_soul said:


> Just washed and deep conditioned my hair.  I juiced in sections and let it air dry.  I love the way my hair feels.  Even though it looks big and crazy right now, I am in love with my hair and haven't felt this way in a long time.  Just waiting on my mom to get back so that she can braid it down.  Getting ready to go on vacation with the family and I want to hide my hair for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Question:  *What methods do you all use to get the juice all the way through your hair when it is braided down with weave?*  Just want to make sure I'm not losing any length and letting my hair dry out...



*You can get some braid spray that has glycerin...and maybe lift the hair up and spray your roots...:scratchch*


----------



## Momstar

Is the challenge still going on? I thought it was reveal time. Oh well I'm going to post my pictures anyway because this is the first challenge I've stuck with!

I could only post my before so I'll put the after up tomorrow or sunday.


----------



## Momstar

^ok it didn't work so i'll post both later


----------



## choctaw

just for Chelz,

you've got nice kitty pix for faithful juicers. here's a short flick of kitty and a missing juicer :eyebrows2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m099vK9CSDk&NR=1


----------



## 30something

I got some vegetable glycerin and my HE long term relationship leave in going to mix it In a bottle and juice. I just don't know how much glycerin I should use, any guidance?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BlackDiamond21 said:


> *ALL.
> 
> HAIL.
> 
> THE.
> 
> JUICE.*
> 
> :kneel:
> 
> I have been about two weeks now using the Care Free Curl Gold and
> 
> _*My hair hasn't been this soft and moisturized in gawd knows how long! *_
> 
> I mean my hair would always look nice for the next 2-3 days after a wash and set but then the ends would start looking _raggedy and brittle_, my hair from root to end looked_ dry _and my hair would _snap at the ends_ w/o a second thought . I thought I needed more lube (oil) in my hair but it was only benefiting my scalp. Instead I ended up with hair that would eventually have no body to it due to all the oil I was layering on it and STILL look dull - too much build up! Tried Carol's Daughter Hair Milk and that SEEMED to help but eventually showed it wasn't for me .
> 
> So these past weeks I have been learning what my hair likes as I incorporated CFCG into the reggie and so far it likes CFCG one day and my Argon Oil the other day. Then again, sometimes I look in the mirror and can see/feel what is needed and use either one accordingly or both.
> 
> *The softness, the healthy look and feel... I am so happy I found you CFCG! *
> 
> And to all my LHCF juice heads , where would my hair be without you ladies making this special introduction ???
> 
> THANK YOU :blowkiss:!
> *BD21* ​


:reddancer::reddancer:  :reddancer::reddancer:  :reddancer: :reddancer:
*Well there you have it folks, another JUICENOMENAL(phenomenal) juicetimony...cant get any better than that!* *ALL HAIL THA JUICE!!!!*:master:






RockCreak said:


> Ok!  So I'm still experimenting with the juice.  I've tried quite a few products... but this Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 is on point!
> 
> I will be using this for a good while!   Me like!



*Yayyy RockCreak likey tha Hawaiian Silky! *


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> just for Chelz,
> 
> you've got nice kitty pix for faithful juicers. *here's a short flick of kitty and a missing juicer* :eyebrows2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m099vK9CSDk&NR=1



OMG Choc, that is HILARIOUS!! I love that movie! Lol so that is what will happen if yall dont juice,you get chased by a panther!!!

:Run:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

20Something said:


> I got some vegetable glycerin and my HE long term relationship leave in going to mix it In a bottle and juice. I just don't know how much glycerin I should use, any guidance?



Hmmmmm maybe use anywhere from about about 20%-50% glycerin?:scratchch


----------



## soulfusion

Oooh lawwwd!  I had to turn the juice volume up today ladies.  I'm in the country.  96 degrees.  I got busy and didn't juice several days in a row.  Awwww my hurrr was HOT as fish grease.  I co-washed this morning with some of my Mama's old 1985 Suave in the black bottle that's been in her cabinet forever, dried, juiced with my BBD Scurl no drip, sealed with some Vatika Oil (like Amex I don't leave home w/o it).  

My new growth is sanging like a celestial choir.  I'm a happy camper.  I need to tighten up my DC steaming session when I get home because I found too many broken hairs this week.

Hey Chelz ... how you durrrrin?  It's hot out here in the country girl.  Stay where you are!! lol!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> Oooh lawwwd!  I had to turn the juice volume up today ladies.  I'm in the country.  96 degrees.  I got busy and didn't juice several days in a row.  Awwww my hurrr was HOT as fish grease.  I co-washed this morning with some of my Mama's old 1985 Suave in the black bottle that's been in her cabinet forever, dried, juiced with my BBD Scurl no drip, sealed with some Vatika Oil (like Amex I don't leave home w/o it).
> 
> My new growth is sanging like a celestial choir.  I'm a happy camper.  I need to tighten up my DC steaming session when I get home because I found too many broken hairs this week.
> 
> Hey Chelz ... how you durrrrin?  It's hot out here in the country girl.  Stay where you are!! lol!



Lol gurl this post had me lmao!!! Its so descriptive! I could actually picture your hair strands singing! And tha hair sizzlin like fish grease!

Tell Moms to ditch that old Suave, Down in tha country my folks still use Dax vegetable oil shampoo and Dax pressin oil, whatcha know bout Dax? Betta yet, whatcha know bout heatin up tha pressin comb on tha hot stove?? Yall need ta get up on that Dax yall, its tha next best thang!


----------



## JaszyFaye

i get my carol's daughter from sephora, we doin't have a macy's here where i live. wonder if it's cheaper there?


----------



## Nice & Wavy

Started using S-Curl spray as of yesterday because the cfc stopped working since its been hot and humid.

S-Curl is working nicely.....


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> *
> Gurlll you had fell off tha juicewagon for a HOT minute there... Did ya cowash with that orange V05 stuff?:eyebrows2
> *


*

 I didn't fall off the wagon... well, not really! And Yes ma'am! You know I did!  

I just picked up a couple more bottles today! I love that stuff! *


----------



## 30something

Chelz said:


> Hmmmmm maybe use anywhere from about about 20%-50% glycerin?:scratchch



Do i add water?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

20Something said:


> Do i add water?



Well thats up to you, did you mix it up yet?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

JaszyFaye said:


> i get my carol's daughter from sephora, we doin't have a macy's here where i live. wonder if it's cheaper there?



Probably not...

http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=233144&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Nice & Wavy said:


> Started using S-Curl spray as of yesterday because the cfc stopped working since its been hot and humid.
> 
> S-Curl is working nicely.....



It stopped working? :scratchch


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> I didn't fall off the wagon... well, not really! And Yes ma'am! You know I did!
> 
> I just picked up a couple more bottles today! I love that stuff!



Did you ever try that Mane N Tail mess?


----------



## Candy828

20Something said:


> Do i add water?


 
I am not in this challenge.... but I am using a juice mix for the summer because it is soooooo humid here in Asia.

Yes.  You do add water!  I am using a 8oz spray bottle.  When I used a shot glass size of veg. glycerin it was too much... meaning thick coat build up.  I got some advice from MzMoMo... now I am using about a tablespoon full of veg. glycerin, some VS curl essence, and a few drops of almond oil for fragrance, the rest is water...  The mix is much lighter and my curls are awesome!


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Did you ever try that Mane N Tail mess?



Yup. It wasn't anything special but it wasn't horrible either. The main thing I don't really like about it though, is that it almost seems like you have to use a ton of it in order to saturate your hair! My hair is short, but it's pretty thick so I have to use gobs of conditioner to fully soak into my hair you know. With the Mane n Tail, it just seems like you really have to use a LOT!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Yup. It wasn't anything special but it wasn't horrible either. The main thing I don't really like about it though, *is that it almost seems like you have to use a ton of it in order to saturate your hair! *My hair is short, but it's pretty thick so I have to use gobs of conditioner to fully soak into my hair you know. With the Mane n Tail, it just seems like you really have to use a LOT!



Exactly! I felt like I had to use TONS of it just to evenly distribute it on my hair...hot mess!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Candy828 said:


> I am not in this challenge.... but I am using a juice mix for the summer because it is soooooo humid here in Asia.
> 
> Yes.  You do add water!  I am using a 8oz spray bottle.  When I used a shot glass size of veg. glycerin it was too much... meaning thick coat build up.  I got some advice from MzMoMo... now I am using about a tablespoon full of veg. glycerin, some VS curl essence, and a few drops of almond oil for fragrance, the rest is water...  The mix is much lighter and my curls are awesome!



*Now I know you didnt think you could just come up in here and not join tha challenge, that aint happenin! So... Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! 
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE Candy828!!!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## Candy828

Chelz said:


> *Now I know you didnt think you could just come up in here and not join tha challenge, that aint happenin! So... Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! *


 
You are too funny! Here I thought I could just 
look around...sneek in and sneek out! Then you took out the 


Anyway....yeah... I am on the juice because it is so humid here the only other option is "Chaka Khan" singing "I Feel For You!" So Mz.MoMo helped me out! Now all is well!  Between the humidity and the juice, I think I am close to a inch in a month in hair growth! We'll see if that continues....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Candy828 said:


> You are too funny! Here I thought I could just
> look around...sneek in and sneek out! Then you took out the
> 
> 
> Anyway....yeah... I am on the juice because it is so humid here the only other option is "Chaka Khan" singing "I Feel For You!" So Mz.MoMo helped me out! Now all is well!  Between the humidity and the juice, I think I am close to a inch in a month in hair growth! We'll see if that continues....



Lol dang you have that good growth goin on!! With all that pretty long juicified hair, 
Chaka, Chaka Khan!!


----------



## ms.blue

Still keepin' it juicy.  Nothing else to report but I believe I grew and retained 1" since my 2" trim late april.


----------



## Poohbear

Just "juiced" this morning... My hair looks so black and moisturized and shiny! 

After juicing, I tried to wash my hands and couldn't turn the faucet knobs! My hands were all slippery and soft. I had to wipe my hands off before turning on the sink faucet.


----------



## Evo-ny

Poohbear said:


> After juicing, I tried to wash my hands and couldn't turn the faucet knobs! My hands were all slippery and soft. I had to wipe my hands off before turning on the sink faucet.



That's me with the bathroom door. If I've got a little juice left over on my hands, I'm as good as being locked in!

Then again, I could juice all day if I were... :scratchch


----------



## soldierforhair

Y'all I joined the challenge but I have not been juicing please forgive me as I will start again today.....


----------



## SailorWifey

Hey y'all...I had to stop the loc process for now. I start school next week for manicuring and b/c it's a cosmetology school my hair needs to be presentable and my twists were beginning the ugly stage and I can't afford weave and wigs right now so I'm back to froing it out.

I'm trying sodium lactate instead of glycerin for my homemade juice. It's suppose to be better than glycerin for people who live in dry areas.


----------



## danigurl18

all juiced for the day!!


----------



## Toy

Checking in Juiced up for today.


----------



## halee_J

Howdy Juicers! May I join this challenge? Right now, I'm 'juicin' with Taliah Waalid Protective mist bodyfier, does this count?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

halee_J said:


> Howdy Juicers! May I join this challenge? Right now, I'm 'juicin' with Taliah Waalid Protective mist bodyfier, does this count?



*Are these the ingredients? Cause you are gonna need to throw some glycerin up in there somewhere...

Ingredients: Pure Distilled Water, Wheat germ oil, indian hemp, olive oil, balsam, aloe vera, bee pollen, silk protein, bay laurel, fruit biofalvonoids, anicent african herbal formula
* 

*But Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! 
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE Halee_J!!!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## Traycee

My hair is feeling great !!! BUT .........

Is anyone's else hair become a lint magnet ???


----------



## PistolWhip

Checkin in kinda late but hey I'm juiced up


----------



## bestblackgirl

I am just peeking in the thread. I am not in this challenge. But I have been juicing with S Curl for the past 6 weeks+ on the sideline. I have to say nothing has every moisturize my hair and keep it that way except for S Curl. I will be cheering you guys on, and follow on the sideline.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bestblackgirl said:


> I am just peeking in the thread. I am not in this challenge. But I have been juicing with S Curl for the past 6 weeks+ on the sideline. I have to say nothing has every moisturize my hair and keep it that way except for S Curl. I will be cheering you guys on, and follow on the sideline.



*Now I know you didnt think you could just come up in here without joinin tha challenge, Come on Son!! If you even BREATHE near tha juice thread you will automatically be inducted into tha Juicehood.:mob: So, without further ado, Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! 
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE BestBlackGirl!!!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## JaszyFaye

Chelz said:


> Probably not...
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=233144&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 
just 50 cents cheaper


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> My hair is feeling great !!! BUT .........
> 
> Is anyone's else hair become a lint magnet ???



I dont know...could it be from your shirt or your linen?:scratchch


----------



## iaec06

bought a huge bottle of sta so fro (this is a very good more liquid moisterizer not as creamy as right on ) for the kids  and hubby, and a medium bottle of right on curl for me.


----------



## sky035

Will cheer on the side and look out for the start of your next challenge. This challenge is crazy . Sorry I missed it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

still juicy here...  they finally got some more veg glyc at the vitamin store so i dumped my broke mix and made a new batch.  i also tampered with the juice a bit.  i took out the infusium23 and replaced it with neutral protein filler.  my hair's feeling nice.  its still feeling thin from my hair mishap but, i can tell i'm on my way to recovery


----------



## AlliCat

Where is Adora (aka the creator of this challenge) 

The challenge is almost over! With less than 1 month left, lets go hard ladies


----------



## bestblackgirl

Chelz said:


> *Now I know you didnt think you could just come up in here without joinin tha challenge, Come on Son!! If you even BREATHE near tha juice thread you will automatically be inducted into tha Juicehood.:mob: So, without further ado, Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome to tha JUICE BestBlackGirl!!!!!*
> 
> :woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:
> 
> ..
> ....
> ...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin
> :creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures
> ....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
> :wow: :wow:
> :hero::hero:


 nah it's too late to officially join the challenge. I will just look out for the next one. this one is almost over.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bestblackgirl said:


> nah it's too late to officially join the challenge. I will just look out for the next one. this one is almost over.



Its never too late to start juicing with us...this one might be extended, you never know, so stop makin excuses and get in back in here!


----------



## AlliCat

lol i only joined 2-3 days ago. It's never too late for tha juiceeee


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Lisaaa Bonet said:


> Will cheer on the side and look out for the start of your next challenge. This challenge is crazy . Sorry I missed it.



Girl no need to apologize, you can still get in on tha fun, cause we gone continue to live by tha juice or die by tha juice for life!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AlliCat said:


> Where is Adora (aka the creator of this challenge)
> 
> The challenge is almost over! With less than 1 month left, lets go hard ladies



Adora is off somewhere chillin with her braid spray and CFCG...



AlliCat said:


> lol i only joined 2-3 days ago. *It's never too late for tha juiceeee *



Couldnt have said it betta myself!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

iaec06 said:


> bought a huge bottle of sta so fro (this is a very good more liquid moisterizer not as creamy as right on ) for the kids  and hubby, and a medium bottle of right on curl for me.



Lol you have your very own bottle!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> still juicy here...  they finally got some more veg glyc at the vitamin store so i dumped my broke mix and made a new batch.  i also tampered with the juice a bit.  i took out the infusium23 and replaced it with neutral protein filler.  my hair's feeling nice.  its still feeling thin from my hair mishap but, i can tell i'm on my way to recovery



Neutral protein filler?:eyebrows2

And I was just about to ask you how your hair was doing but I see you already mentioned it, Hope you have a speedy recovery, Ive been looking at the recipes on that website but I'm missing alot of the ingredients!!! I never knew there were so many different essential oils...


----------



## iaec06

Chelz said:


> Lol you have your very own bottle!


yes finally, my family was slowly becoming the enemy. every time i saw my 9 yr old spray my juice on her braids, i would would count to 10 and say ok your done.then she would say but you spray alot on your hair and you don't even have any hair.. I got on her level and said but it is mine, then she would say mom that is not fair and blah blah.


----------



## Traycee

AlliCat said:


> Where is Adora (aka the creator of this challenge)
> 
> The challenge is almost over! With less than 1 month left, lets go hard ladies



Hope Adora is well....Chelz has done a tremendous job keeping this challenge ALIVE


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Neutral protein filler?:eyebrows2
> 
> And I was just about to ask you how your hair was doing but I see you already mentioned it, Hope you have a speedy recovery, Ive been looking at the recipes on that website but I'm missing alot of the ingredients!!! I never knew there were so many different essential oils...



yeah, i think i'll like the protein filler.  i use way less than infusium and my hair feels stronger.

there's no way i'm going to get to try all of those recipes lol but i'll have fun trying!


----------



## H4irHappy

I bought some Wave Nouveau finishing mist today, I like it. It's really lite and moisturizes my hair nicely. When I juice with that, I won't use the finishing lotion. I don't won't to go into juice overload.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

JaszyFaye said:


> just 50 cents cheaper



Shooottttt, 50 cents can add up and then you can go buy a candy bar with that!


...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

iaec06 said:


> yes finally, my family was slowly becoming the enemy. every time i saw my 9 yr old spray my juice on her braids, i would would count to 10 and say ok your done.then *she would say but you spray alot on your hair and you don't even have any hair*.. I got on her level and said but it is mine, then she would say mom that is not fair and blah blah.



Oh heck naw!! She would be goin outside to get a switch out tha bushes!!!



Lol dont worry, you still have the teenage years ahead of you...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> Hope Adora is well....Chelz has done a tremendous job keeping this challenge ALIVE



I swear this thread is like a full-time job!! 

But what can I say, I go hard for tha juice...... Dont mess with my juice!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> yeah, i think i'll like the protein filler.  i use way less than infusium and my hair feels stronger.
> 
> there's no way i'm going to get to try all of those recipes lol but i'll have fun trying!



Where did you buy the protein filler from? :scratchch

And yes Lawdddd they have recipes for EVERYTHANG!!! I'm set for life, no need to look on other websites cause that one has it all.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

H4irHappy said:


> I bought some Wave Nouveau finishing mist today, I like it. It's really lite and moisturizes my hair nicely. When I juice with that, I won't use the finishing lotion. I don't won't to go into juice overload.



Oh so are you alternating between the two??:eyebrows2


----------



## halee_J

Chelz said:


> *Are these the ingredients? Cause you are gonna need to throw some glycerin up in there somewhere...*
> 
> *Ingredients: Pure Distilled Water, Wheat germ oil, indian hemp, olive oil, balsam, aloe vera, bee pollen, silk protein, bay laurel, fruit biofalvonoids, anicent african herbal formula*
> 
> 
> *But Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Welcome to tha JUICE Halee_J!!!!!*
> 
> :woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:
> 
> ..
> ....
> ...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin
> :creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures
> ....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
> :wow: :wow:
> :hero::hero:


 

Thanks Chelz!  yeah those are the ingedients . I decided to stop using glycerin based stuff for now. But its still pretty juicy  makes my hair very and soft and moisturized. Its alot like s-curl to me. 

Have a great Sunday Juicers! off to juice up


----------



## JuiceMobsta

halee_J said:


> Thanks Chelz!  yeah those are the ingedients . I decided to stop using glycerin based stuff for now. But its still pretty juicy  makes my hair very and soft and moisturized. Its alot like s-curl to me.
> 
> Have a great Sunday Juicers! off to juice up



Alrigggghhhhttttt, I'll let ya slide...if it works like tha Scurl then we'll just say its tha juice, shhhhhh, Nobody has to know!!!


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I'm back on the juice. My hair was feening for it.I thought my hair was mad at it, but this past week, it wouldn't do a dang thing.  Now my hair is smiling again. I must say that my hair is growing well. My TWA is now medium sized.


----------



## danigurl18

all juiced for today! i've been using Hawaiian sillky and im running low.. I'm thinking about switching.. any suggestions?


----------



## Poohbear

soldierforhair said:


> Y'all I joined the challenge but I have not been juicing please forgive me as I will start again today.....


This is for not juicing...  :gotroasted:  :sandm: :axehunter: :whipped:   

Now hope you are back to juicing! :ha:


----------



## halee_J

Chelz said:


> Alrigggghhhhttttt, I'll let ya slide...if it works like tha Scurl then we'll just say its tha juice, shhhhhh, Nobody has to know!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Juiced the puff this morning!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Juiced the puff this morning!



I like your red puff puff, its cayuteeeeeeeee

Girl today I am exactly one year into my transition! Yayyyyy 

Oh yeah and, I like your red puff puff... Had to say that again


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Poohbear said:


> This is for not juicing...  :gotroasted:  :sandm: :axehunter: :whipped:
> 
> Now hope you're are back to juicing! :ha:





Get em PoohBear GET EM!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

danigurl18 said:


> all juiced for today! i've been using Hawaiian sillky and im running low.. I'm thinking about switching.. any suggestions?



CFCG Instant Activator!!!!! CFC Instant Moisturizer!! S curl No Drip!!

Those are the ones I have...

*Or* Wave Nouveau finishing lotion/finishing mist!!! Braid spray with glycerin!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'm back on the juice. My hair was feening for it.I thought my hair was mad at it, but this past week, it wouldn't do a dang thing.  Now my hair is smiling again. I must say that my hair is growing well. My TWA is now medium sized.



Gurlllllll....honayy chile, lemme tell ya that it is bout impossible for hair to be mad at tha juice, tha juice is just that good! 

Smooth Operatorrr, Smoooooooothhhhh Operatorrrr!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

halee_J said:


>



............


----------



## ms.blue

H4irHappy said:


> I bought some Wave Nouveau finishing mist today, I like it. It's really lite and moisturizes my hair nicely. When I juice with that, I won't use the finishing lotion. I don't won't to go into juice overload.



I have both the lotion and the finnishing mist and I alternate using them to make my hair moist.


----------



## bestblackgirl

Chelz said:


> Its never too late to start juicing with us...this one might be extended, you never know, so stop makin excuses and get in back in here!



Ok fine, since I have been using it for a while I will consider myself part of this challenge. I can't wait to see how much I retain at the end of the year. Go juice


----------



## halee_J

Chelz said:


> ............


 
 Chelz ur crazy!!! I like it


----------



## Toy

Im all juiced up for today!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

halee_J said:


> Chelz ur crazy!!! I like it



LMAO! ...:rofl3:


..........................  ............:covereyes............. .......:angeldevi


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Toy said:


> Im all juiced up for today!!



Yay!!!


----------



## 30something

Chelz said:


> Well thats up to you, did you mix it up yet?



Not yet, but I'm making it today. Think ill add a little water just because it would be so thick with HE LTR and glycerin.. Ty Chelz!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

20Something said:


> Not yet, but I'm making it today. Think ill add a little water just because it would be so thick with HE LTR and glycerin.. Ty Chelz!



Well good luck! Tell us how it goes!!


----------



## JaszyFaye

Chelz said:


> Shooottttt, 50 cents can add up and then you can go buy a candy bar with that!
> 
> 
> ...


 
lol but the nearest Macy's is almost an hour away from me. Sucks living in a small town. The only thing we have here are the outlet malls and Walmart


----------



## BostonMaria

Saying hi to everybody! Juiced yesterday but today I had to do a bentonite (sp?) clay mask on my hair because I had overloaded on gel LOL  I am going to rollerset tonight and leaving my hair in a ponytail for a few days.  Will be Juicing the DD's though. Carry on!

BTW Adora is officially MIA huh?  I hope she's ok.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

BostonMaria said:


> Saying hi to everybody! Juiced yesterday but today I had to do a bentonite (sp?) clay mask on my hair because I had overloaded on gel LOL  I am going to rollerset tonight and leaving my hair in a ponytail for a few days.  Will be Juicing the DD's though. Carry on!
> 
> BTW Adora is officially MIA huh?  I hope she's ok.





Hmmm I wonder what the clay does to your hair??:eyebrows2 Do you let it harden?:scratchch

And yes gurll, she has been MIA for a longgggggg time, and she will be featured on the next *"Juicers Most Wanted,Have Ya Seen Em List"*... along with FirstBorn2...


----------



## 30something

I juiced with my concoction and seal with oil.. MY GOD It feels so moist. This Louisiana humidity is good for something! I should just go stand out side for no reason.

I'll be juicing with this for now on .. weird it turned out into some weird kinda foamy like material. Can wait until my Chi Keratin bottle is done so I can juice with a better sprayer.


----------



## Khaiya

I'm still here ladies! Juiced my ends today but i'm all flat ironed up so no hardcore juicing for a week or so, i'll continue juicing my ends though cuz my relaxed ends will stay even with the juice on them.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Khaiya said:


> I'm still here ladies! Juiced my ends today but i'm all flat ironed up so no hardcore juicing for a week or so, i'll continue juicing my ends though cuz my relaxed ends will stay even with the juice on them.



You know thats a good idea, maybe I will juice only my ends next time I flat iron...


----------



## ms.blue

I just juiced right now before going to sleep.  Goodnight ladies!


----------



## My Friend

I'm soooooooo juicey!


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> And yes gurll, she has been MIA for a longgggggg time, and she will be featured on the next *"Juicers Most Wanted,Have Ya Seen Em List"*... along with FirstBorn2...



OMG ... you know how Adora gets when she is interrupted during a deep conditioning marathon ... and Firstborn2 is downright deadly if you touch the steamer plug. Remember the last time someone tried to unplug them? they metamorphed and went buck wild ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=p1YYGRjJZjA&feature=related


----------



## AlliCat

Juiced today


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I'm soooooooo juicey!



Lol sang it MyFriend!! I'm juiceyyy I'm Juiceyyyy, all tha juicers excited,Oooooo you know they like it, I'm so juicayyyy, so juicayyyyyyy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ax2d_qGjZNY


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> OMG ... you know how Adora gets when she is interrupted during a deep conditioning marathon ... and Firstborn2 is downright deadly if you touch the steamer plug. Remember the last time someone tried to unplug them? they metamorphed and went buck wild ...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=p1YYGRjJZjA&feature=related



Choc sumthin is wrong witcha!

That look like MyAngelEyes with tha red hair, oh wait, maybe this means Adora or FB2 is now a red head!!!  Choc has foretold tha prophecy, so it was written, so it shall be done.notworthy:notworthy. All hail tha Mighty Queen Choc......


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AlliCat said:


> Juiced today


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Choc sumthin is wrong witcha!
> 
> That look like MyAngelEyes with tha red hair, oh wait, maybe this means Adora or FB2 is now a red head!!!  Choc has foretold tha prophecy, so it was written, so it shall be done.notworthy:notworthy. All hail tha Mighty Queen Choc......



awwwwww Chelz, Ise Juicy!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Just poppin' in to say I've been juicin'


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Where did you buy the protein filler from? :scratchch
> 
> And yes Lawdddd they have recipes for EVERYTHANG!!! I'm set for life, no need to look on other websites cause that one has it all.



sallys...  its in the coloring section.  its used to 


Equalizes hair porosity for even color absorption and development
Repairs previously damaged protein bonds
Protects hair against new chemical damage
Seals color within the cortex
Adds body, volume and a lustrous sheen

Ensures marvelous color results. Repairs previously damaged protein bonds and protects hair against new chemical damage.


----------



## belldandy

yall know I'm on the modified juice
I'm just juicin and jogging...juicing and jogging. 4 times a day I'm spraying it

also dcing every 3 days with the adora mix


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> yall know I'm on the modified juice
> I'm just juicin and jogging...juicing and jogging. 4 times a day I'm spraying it
> 
> also dcing every 3 days with the adora mix




Lol thats cute, the adora mix:blush3:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

jayjaycurlz said:


> Just poppin' in to say I've been juicin'



*Thanks for checkin in jayjaycurlz!, Where you been hiding??? 



*


*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 
*


*1. twinkletoes17 (Found)*
*2. CoutureMe06 (Found)*
*3. SEMO (Found)* 
*4. jayjaycurlz (Found!!!) *
5. TonicaG
*6. H4irHappy (Found)*
*7. 20Something (Found)*
*8. CICI24 (Found)*
*9. LadyPBC (Found)*
*10. mEmYSELFaNDj (Found)*
11. lacying
*12. Blessed2bless (Found)*
*13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Found)
14. Evo-ny (Found)*
15.  ~Charlotte*York~



**Still Missing**spank
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
*3. GaiasDaughter24 (Finally FOUND! Got tha fam juicin too!!!!!)*
4. 2sweetnsugarland
*5. Mane event (Finally FOUND!!)*
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
*9. Dragone (Finally FOUND!! S-curlin it up!):reddancer:*
10. mush211
*11. Tyra (FINALLY FOUND!!!) *
*12. mewzickmorena(Finally FOUND!!!!!!!)*
13. sqzbly1908

*Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....*


----------



## mewzickmorena

h4irhappy: What's the difference between the finishing lotion and the finishing mist? I used one of them before and my hair loved it but whatever I repurchased, my hair was like GTFOH!  luckily I found S-Curl :-D


----------



## DDTexlaxed

I think this is the longest thread in history. I predict part 2 coming up..


----------



## halee_J

All juiced up and ready to roll...


----------



## Poohbear

Yesterday, I was watching a movie on tv with my boyfriend at his house.  He had no shirt on and I laid my head on his shoulder and then he laid his cheek on my head.  After a few minutes, he got up to go to the bathroom, looked in the mirror, and asked me, "What do you have in your hair? A bunch of grease?"  I said, "No. S-Curl." He just said a simple "Oh" and wiped off his shoulder and face. Then he came back to sit right next to me again, and he let me lay my head on him again!  I guess he didn't mind the juice!


----------



## choctaw

Poohbear said:


> Yesterday, I was watching a movie on tv with my boyfriend at his house.  He had no shirt on and I laid my head on his shoulder and then he laid his cheek on my head.  After a few minutes, he got up to go to the bathroom, looked in the mirror, and asked me, "What do you have in your hair? A bunch of grease?"  I said, "No. S-Curl." He just said a simple "Oh" and wiped off his shoulder and face. Then he came back to sit right next to me again, and he let me lay my head on him again!  I guess he didn't mind the juice!



:eyebrows2 
gwan Poohbear ... dripping dat juice all ova hiz body


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

I'm using a little Care Free Curl mixed with some Herbal Essences Beautiful Ends and water in my spray bottle, on my braids. So good so far  I am really praying to get growth like AdoraAdora24, I've just had disappointments so far but she is such an inspiration. Thanks for this challenge, Adora


----------



## maxineshaw

Just posting to say I'm still juicing with AOHC, OHHB, and homemade Vegetable glycerin and water mix. Mmmmmm, humectants 

Tis all ladies.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DDTexlaxed said:


> I think this is the longest thread in history. I predict part 2 coming up..



Of course of course, we gotta keep tha juice on yall heads...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> Just posting to say I'm still juicing with AOHC, OHHB, and homemade Vegetable glycerin and water mix. Mmmmmm, humectants
> 
> Tis all ladies.



What are the ingredients to the AOHC and OHHB again? We might have to post these as alternate options for juice in the next challenge, as well as that Bee Mine Juicy stuff


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> :eyebrows2
> gwan Poohbear ... dripping dat juice all ova hiz body


----------



## Poohbear

choctaw said:


> :eyebrows2
> gwan Poohbear ... dripping dat juice all ova hiz body


Hee-hee!   There's nothin' like that juice!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> I'm using a little Care Free Curl mixed with some Herbal Essences Beautiful Ends and water in my spray bottle, on my braids. So good so far  I am really praying to get growth like AdoraAdora24, I've just had disappointments so far but she is such an inspiration. Thanks for this challenge, Adora



Ive never seen the HE Beautiful Ends, is it kind of like the HE LTR??:eyebrows2


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Juicin' nightly since BC


----------



## ms.blue

I brought sta sof fro.  The second ingredient is glycerin after water.  The smell is strong for my liking but if it gives me good results then I'll stay w/ it.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Poohbear said:


> Yesterday, I was watching a movie on tv with my boyfriend at his house.  He had no shirt on and I laid my head on his shoulder and then he laid his cheek on my head.  After a few minutes, he got up to go to the bathroom, looked in the mirror, and asked me, "What do you have in your hair? A bunch of grease?"  I said, "No. S-Curl." He just said a simple "Oh" and wiped off his shoulder and face. Then he came back to sit right next to me again, and he let me lay my head on him again!  I guess he didn't mind the juice!



LMAO too funny...  i'm glad my juice dont get left behind lol


----------



## bryantgurls

Getting ready to get juiced up for the night... my hair is loving the S-curl mixed with aloe vera juice and some water


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I brought sta sof fro.  The second ingredient is glycerin after water.  The smell is strong for my liking but if it gives me good results then I'll stay w/ it.



How much was it?:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Juicin' nightly since BC


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> LMAO too funny...  i'm glad my juice dont get left behind lol



Lol leavin behind juice trails...



bryantgurls said:


> Getting ready to get juiced up for the night... my hair is loving the *S-curl mixed with aloe vera juice and some water*


----------



## omachine

i was juicing day and night but now only doing it at night....blame it on the recession....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Hey guys I found a new juice...John Frieda Frizz Ease has glycerin!!!








*Ingredients:*Water, *Glycerin*, Amodimethicone, VP/VA Copolymer, Olive Oil, PEG-7 Esters, PEG-8 Dimethicone Meadowfoamate, Magnesium Sulfate, Diazolidinyl Urea, Panthenol, VP/Dimethylamino-Ethylmethacrylate Copolymer, Polyquaternium-11, Cetrimonium Chloride, Trideceth-12, Cyclomethicone, Fragrance, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Citric Acid, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone.

http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/s...179152&navAction=jump&navCount=3#prodDescCont


----------



## winona

I know I asked this question but I think it got lost in the 380 pages  Does everyone's hair feel soft immediately after the juice or once it dries?  I ask because my hair doesnt really soft or hard immediately afterwards but after it dries it is amazing?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

winona said:


> I know I asked this question but I think it got lost in the 380 pages  Does everyone's hair feel soft immediately after the juice or once it dries?  I ask because my hair doesnt really soft or hard immediately afterwards but after it dries it is amazing?



Yeah after it dries it feels so niiiiccccceeeeeeeeee. Lol!


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Chelz said:


> Ive never seen the HE Beautiful Ends, is it kind of like the HE LTR??:eyebrows2



Yeah, they're the same thing, Beautiful Ends is just the UK version


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CherryCherryBoomBoom said:


> Yeah, they're the same thing, Beautiful Ends is just the UK version



Ohhhhhhhhhhh!! :eyebrows2


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Still juicing ladies! I can "feel" my hair retaining it's length


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> How much was it?:eyebrows2



It cost $4.69


----------



## CarefreeinChicago

still juicing even on straight hair


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> What are the ingredients to the AOHC and OHHB again? We might have to post these as alternate options for juice in the next challenge, as well as that Bee Mine Juicy stuff



I listed the ingredients in this post. 

*Amla and Olive Heavy Cream* ingredients:  

*Castor Oil*, Olive Oil, Distilled Water,  Organic Amla, Organic Brahmi, Organic Aloe Africana, MSM, *Vegetable Glycerin*, Conditioning Emulsifier,  Phenoxyethanol & Ethylhexyglycerin, Essential Oil Blend

*
Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm* ingredients:

Pure Grapeseed Oil, Pure Olive Oil, *Vegetable  Glycerin*, Vegetable Emulsifier, *Pure  Wildflower Honey*, MSM, Naturally Scented


----------



## halee_J

Did the juice on freshly washed hair. Airdrying now.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> I listed the ingredients in this post.
> 
> *Amla and Olive Heavy Cream* ingredients:
> 
> *Castor Oil*, Olive Oil, Distilled Water,  Organic Amla, Organic Brahmi, Organic Aloe Africana, MSM, *Vegetable Glycerin*, Conditioning Emulsifier,  Phenoxyethanol & Ethylhexyglycerin, Essential Oil Blend
> 
> *
> Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm* ingredients:
> 
> Pure Grapeseed Oil, Pure Olive Oil, *Vegetable  Glycerin*, Vegetable Emulsifier, *Pure  Wildflower Honey*, MSM, Naturally Scented



Thanks Mondo, we gotta get everybody up on your form of tha juice!

Lol, do you still value your kneecaps??


----------



## CoutureMe06

I did a twist out last night and juiced. Since I blew out my hair, I won't be juicing again until wash day. Probably in 2-3 days.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

CoutureMe06 said:


> I did a twist out last night and juiced. Since I blew out my hair, I won't be juicing again until wash day. Probably in 2-3 days.



We wanna see the twist out...


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Lol, do you still value your kneecaps??




I surely do *Chelz*.  That's I replied to your post ASAP.  The JuiceMob don't play.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Under my steamer right now - did a DC on dry hair with the G3 Ceramides mask. It is sooo creamy. I hope my hair feels as good afterwards as it did after I put the cond in. I've been juicing. My mother had me buy her a bottle of S-Curl. So Mommy's juicing, too.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> I surely do *Chelz*.  That's I replied to your post ASAP.  The JuiceMob don't play.



 Lol, cause after I posted it I was like


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Under my steamer right now - did a DC on dry hair with the G3 Ceramides mask. It is sooo creamy. I hope my hair feels as good afterwards as it did after I put the cond in. I've been juicing. My mother had me buy her a bottle of S-Curl. So Mommy's juicing, too.



Yayyyyy Mommy is juicing!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Had an event to go to & didn't have time to post about my G3 Ceramides experience. This one was way better than the Shea Butter Masque. After I rinsed my hair was totally detangled on it's own. Afterwards I generously sprayed my hair all over with the S-Curl & baggied until right before I walked out of the door. Then I took my curl cloth & scrunched my hair. My airdried hair is soft & fluffy with plenty of body.


----------



## My Friend

nakialovesshoes said:


> Had an event to go to & didn't have time to post about my* G3 Ceramides* experience. This one was way better than the Shea Butter Masque. After I rinsed my hair was totally detangled on it's own. Afterwards I generously sprayed my hair all over with the S-Curl & baggied until right before I walked out of the door. Then I took my curl cloth & scrunched my hair. My airdried hair is soft & fluffy with plenty of body.


 

Is this a Skala product?


----------



## My Friend

belldandy said:


> yall know I'm on the modified juice
> I'm just juicin and jogging...juicing and jogging. 4 times a day I'm spraying it
> 
> also *dcing every 3 days with the adora mix*


 

What is the Adora mix?


----------



## Trinity1

I want to join! is it too late..lol    I'm juicing right now with S-curl.


----------



## nakialovesshoes

My Friend said:


> Is this a Skala product?


 
Yes - it's the 2nd one I've tried so far. The Shea Butter masque didn't do anything for my hair.  But this one was much better. I have the Fruit Cocktail masque left to try. I have a feeling I'm not going to like it either.


----------



## werenumber2

WHEEZ THE JUICE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1hEKqZz-OY



So I've been dabbling with this juice thing the past two days and I must ask...is it ok to use a styling product over your juice? I've been generously applying Roux Curl Softly to damp hair in the morning, but I have to put some gel over it to hold my style. 

Does that go against the rules?


----------



## My Friend

Trinity1 said:


> I want to join! is it too late..lol  I'm juicing right now with S-curl.


 

*WELCOME TRINITY1*

:reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::welcome3::welcome3::welcome3:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

werenumber2 said:


> WHEEZ THE JUICE!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1hEKqZz-OY
> 
> 
> 
> So I've been dabbling with this juice thing the past two days and I must ask...is it ok to use a styling product over your juice? I've been generously applying Roux Curl Softly to damp hair in the morning, but I have to put some gel over it to hold my style.
> 
> Does that go against the rules?



No not at all, that is perfectly fine


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> What is the Adora mix?



Queen Helene cholesterol mixed with ORS Replenishin pak...:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Yes - it's the 2nd one I've tried so far. The Shea Butter masque didn't do anything for my hair.  But this one was much better. I have the Fruit Cocktail masque left to try. I have a feeling I'm not going to like it either.



You gotta believe in it and then it will work...


----------



## Honeytips

I know I'm not a frequent updater, but I'm still here and still juicing like crazy!! Today all I've been thinking of is getting home, co-washing and juicing!!!


----------



## DarkChyld

I'm juicing and bagging. My hair has been really dry and I'm juicing sans protein right now.


----------



## LadyPBC

My hair is cornrowed into a bun but I'm still keeping it JUICY.  Bought a bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14n1 this past weekend, didn't need it I just love the way it smells an will use it when I run out of No Drip moisturizer.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LadyPBC said:


> My hair is cornrowed into a bun but I'm still keeping it JUICY.  Bought a bottle of Hawaiian Silky 14n1 this past weekend, didn't need it I just love the way it smells an will use it when I run out of No Drip moisturizer.



Lol you will probably sniff it during the day just for the smell...I do that with ALL products...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DarkChyld said:


> I'm juicing and bagging. My hair has been really dry and I'm juicing sans protein right now.



Uh-oh, did you overload on protein?


----------



## Marhia

I started out using wn and scurl then I switched to my own glycerin mix. I use it 2x a day. And i just put in yarn braids again so I'm using that for my moisture spray as well but here are my results so far from juicing. I have been getting my juice on and I love it.


----------



## AlliCat

juiced today  this time with wave nouveau. still on the fence about it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AlliCat said:


> juiced today  this time with wave nouveau. still on the fence about it.



Why does it have you on th fence?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Marhia said:


> I started out using wn and scurl then I switched to my own glycerin mix. I use it 2x a day. And i just put in yarn braids again so I'm using that for my moisture spray as well but here are my results so far from juicing. I have been getting my juice on and I love it.



What do you use in your juicy mix?:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Honeytips said:


> I know I'm not a frequent updater, but I'm still here and still juicing like crazy!! Today all I've been thinking of is getting home, co-washing and juicing!!!



How did your juicing go today?


----------



## SvelteVelvet

Running low on my CFC instant moisturizer/Aphogee leave-in/Lavender EO mix so I bought a bottle of S-Curl today to get those B-vits. My hair does well with products with vitamins so I'll continue with the S-Curl and I'm gonna use it straight, no mix.

I'm on a super low manipulation reggie on this 52 week stretch I'm on. My hair is still cornrowed. I was redoing them every two weeks but I'm gonna try to reduce it to once a month during this stretch. I've also been co-washing and tea rinsing with my hair in braids. The last time I took them out and re-braided which was a week ago I can already tell that what I'm doing is going to be noticeably beneficial to my thickness and retention when I'm done. The juicing is really helping get my moisture balance back.


----------



## Marhia

Chelz said:


> What do you use in your juicy mix?:eyebrows2



LOL water, vegetable glycerine, aloe vera juice, rosemary oil and a lil leave in conditioner.


----------



## My Friend

Hey Chelz, 

Are you going to post pic on the July 1? Do you think you've retained 1.5 inches?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Hey Chelz,
> 
> Are you going to post pic on the July 1? Do you think you've retained 1.5 inches?



Girl I'm 1 year into transitioning so my hair is a hot mess right now, curls/waves+straight ends=...

I had trimmed it awhile back, havent bothered to check the length though, plus I cant tell cause I dont ever bother to measure it... But tha juice makes it feel stronger...

What about you? Have you retained?:eyebrows2


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

I now mix my CFCG with Wave Nouveau & Infusium 23 talk about juiceeeeeeeee. My hair soft and nice. Today I am DCing with Silk elements, honey, Alter Ego and some oils. Then once I rinse that out I will add my BeeMine deja milk with my juice mix. I am now over 16wks post should be relaxing in another two weeks am excitied to see how must growth and thickness I have gotten.
Oh did I say I was hook on the coffee/black tea rinse LOL I love the new hair color I got and my shedding has slowed a lot not much like in the beginning. Thanks again ladies for the advice


----------



## AvaSpeaks

Still juicing but I am finding that I don't have to juice every single day for the strands. I'm not sure if it's product build-up or if it's that the strand is holding the "juice" longer. I will find out after my weekly wash!

Has anybody had to start increasing their shampoo or washes because of product build-up with the juice?


----------



## halee_J

Juicy in Bimshire


----------



## ms.blue

Didn't juice yesterday but I didn't need to but I did juice this morning.  I don't want to fall off the wagon.


----------



## danigurl18

Getting ready to cowash and then juice


----------



## PistolWhip

It's juice time................................


----------



## teysmith

I'm in braids so I havent really been juicing lately...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> Didn't juice yesterday but I didn't need to but I did juice this morning.  *I don't want to fall off the wagon.*



Hold on tight Ms. Blue!! Dont fall!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MsPlatinumbsf said:


> I now mix my CFCG with Wave Nouveau & Infusium 23 talk about juiceeeeeeeee. My hair soft and nice. Today I am DCing with Silk elements, honey, Alter Ego and some oils. Then once I rinse that out I will add my BeeMine deja milk with my juice mix. I am now over 16wks post should be relaxing in another two weeks am excitied to see how must growth and thickness I have gotten.
> Oh did I say I was hook on the coffee/black tea rinse LOL I love the new hair color I got and my shedding has slowed a lot not much like in the beginning. Thanks again ladies for the advice



What color is your hair now??:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PistolWhip said:


> It's juice time................................



Sure is...:eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


----------



## natural_one

Still keeping it  juicy!! I am finding with Stay so soft fro I only have to juice ever 2 days cause my hair retains the juice so well.


----------



## foxee

Still juicin'.


----------



## My Friend

natural_one said:


> Still keeping it juicy!! I am finding with *Stay so soft fro* I only have to juice ever 2 days cause my hair retains the juice so well.


 

I havent tried this one *adding to my wish list*


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Girl I'm 1 year into transitioning so my hair is a hot mess right now, curls/waves+straight ends=...
> 
> I had trimmed it awhile back, havent bothered to check the length though, plus I cant tell cause I dont ever bother to measure it... But tha juice makes it feel stronger...
> 
> *What about you? Have you retained?*:eyebrows2


 
I think I have retained but I may have lost alot due to breakage  I think I have found the reason for my breakage and once I get this under control I can continue my journey.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Still juicin'!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> I think I have retained but I may have lost alot due to breakage  I think I have found the reason for my breakage and once I get this under control I can continue my journey.



Why is there breakage? Moisture/protein imbalance?


----------



## cutenss

BKT hair + CFCG =


----------



## JuiceMobsta

cutenss said:


> BKT hair + CFCG =



Lol,


----------



## My Friend

Chelz said:


> Why is there breakage? Moisture/protein imbalance?


 

No. Hard water and no pre pooing


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Oh, how do you tell if your water is hard...:scratchch


----------



## halee_J

All juiced up for the day.


----------



## choctaw

Juicing with CFCG


----------



## KaramelDiva1978

Marhia said:


> I started out using wn and scurl then I switched to my own glycerin mix. I use it 2x a day. And i just put in yarn braids again so I'm using that for my moisture spray as well but here are my results so far from juicing. I have been getting my juice on and I love it.


 
Rhia,
You've got great growth for less than 2 months!  How long do you leave your braids in?  I'm thinking about getting some 2 strand twist braids, so I can juice, co-wash and let it be.

I'm still juicing twice a day, but _*my twa loves moisture*_, so I have to add a leave in and be sure to seal with olive oil or coconut oil.


----------



## lamaria211

My Friend said:


> No. Hard water and no pre pooing


 




           i mix this in with my deep conditioner alot and the results are always


----------



## lamaria211

Ion hard water conditioner

WATER ,CETEARYL ALCOHOL ,CETYL ALCOHOL ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,ACETAMIDE MEA ,STEARALKONIUM CHLORIDE ,C12-15 ALKYL BENZOATE ,PPG-20 METHYL GLUCOSE ETHER ,FRAGRANCE ,DISODIUM EDTA ,POLYSORBATE 20 ,PANTHENOL ,PHENOXYETHANOL ,STEARAMIDOPROPYL DIMETHYLAMINE ,CITRIC ACID ,AMODIMETHICONE ,CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE ,TRIDECETH-12 ,WHEATGERMAMIDOPROPYL DIMETHYLAMINE HYDRO ,METHYLPARABEN ,LACTIC ACID ,PROPYLPARABEN ,TOCOPHERYL ACETATE ,DIMETHICONE PEG-8 MEADOWFOAMATE ,BUTYLPARABEN ,ALOE BARBADENSIS LEAF JUICE ,ROSMARINUS OFFICINALIS (ROSEMARY) LEAF E ,CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA (MATRICARIA) FLOWER ,CITRUS MEDICA LIMONUM (LEMON) FRUIT EXTR ,HEDERA HELIX (IVY) EXTRACT ,URTICA DIOICA (NETTLE) EXTRACT ,EQUISETUM ARVENSE EXTRACT ,POLLEN EXTRACT


----------



## JaszyFaye

I'm still juicing it up!


----------



## Toy

Im all Juicy for today.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 69526           i mix this in with my deep conditioner alot and the results are always





lamaria211 said:


> Ion hard water conditioner
> 
> WATER ,CETEARYL ALCOHOL ,CETYL ALCOHOL ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,ACETAMIDE MEA ,STEARALKONIUM CHLORIDE ,C12-15 ALKYL BENZOATE ,PPG-20 METHYL GLUCOSE ETHER ,FRAGRANCE ,DISODIUM EDTA ,POLYSORBATE 20 ,PANTHENOL ,PHENOXYETHANOL ,STEARAMIDOPROPYL DIMETHYLAMINE ,CITRIC ACID ,AMODIMETHICONE ,CETRIMONIUM CHLORIDE ,TRIDECETH-12 ,WHEATGERMAMIDOPROPYL DIMETHYLAMINE HYDRO ,METHYLPARABEN ,LACTIC ACID ,PROPYLPARABEN ,TOCOPHERYL ACETATE ,DIMETHICONE PEG-8 MEADOWFOAMATE ,BUTYLPARABEN ,ALOE BARBADENSIS LEAF JUICE ,ROSMARINUS OFFICINALIS (ROSEMARY) LEAF E ,CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA (MATRICARIA) FLOWER ,CITRUS MEDICA LIMONUM (LEMON) FRUIT EXTR ,HEDERA HELIX (IVY) EXTRACT ,URTICA DIOICA (NETTLE) EXTRACT ,EQUISETUM ARVENSE EXTRACT ,POLLEN EXTRACT



Hmmmm that stuff sounds pretty good! So it reverses the effects of hard water?:eyebrows2


----------



## Traycee

I have been juicing and experimenting with a few...I can't get the pic to upload so you can check it out here

http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/2010/06/you-think-i-have-enough-of-juice.html

Today was the first time that my hair has felt over moisturized...So tonight I mixed a little moisturizing conditioner , oil, and honey with Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor ... My hair said thank-you..

I'm juiced and air drying overnight...


----------



## My Friend

lamaria211 said:


> View attachment 69526 i mix this in with my deep conditioner alot and the results are always


 


Thank you lamaria. Did you purchase yours at the BSS? How long have you used it?


----------



## danigurl18

all juiced for the evening! still using up this Hawaiian Silky


----------



## JuiceMobsta

danigurl18 said:


> all juiced for the evening! still using up this Hawaiian Silky



Danigurl you check in like every single day, you are serious bout tha juice!!


----------



## halee_J

Hey ya'll still over here with my Taliah Waajid 'natchal juice'. I  this stuff. Shhhh don't tell S-curl  Our break up was hard enough, I don't want him to know I've moved on already...


----------



## Reinventing21

still juicin away but now sealing the ends with a little crisco.  Delicious


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

juiced and baggied the last three days, and I've awakened to moist soft hair. I love my baggy cap!


----------



## danigurl18

Chelz said:


> Danigurl you check in like every single day, you are serious bout tha juice!!


 
Yes girl I'm not playing!


----------



## EMJazzy

I did something a little different...I put my hair in TST then I mixed my CFCG with 1/2 teaspoon of wheatgerm oil and a finger plop of cantu shea butter leave in conditioner and then applied the mixture to my twists. They are soooo moisturized   I was trying to find a way to use up the jar of cantu shea butter leave in....my mixture worked and there were no white beady beads


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

Traycee said:


> I have been juicing and experimenting with a few...I can't get the pic to upload so you can check it out here
> 
> http://keepitsimplesista.blogspot.com/2010/06/you-think-i-have-enough-of-juice.html
> 
> Today was the first time that my hair has felt over moisturized...So tonight I mixed a little moisturizing conditioner , oil, and honey with Aphogee 2 min Reconstructor ... My hair said thank-you..
> 
> I'm juiced and air drying overnight...



Hi Traycee, I love your blog. It's really good and I've learned a lot from it . Thank you


----------



## JuiceMobsta

EMJazzy said:


> I did something a little different...I put my hair in TST then I mixed my CFCG with 1/2 teaspoon of wheatgerm oil and a finger plop of cantu shea butter leave in conditioner and then applied the mixture to my twists. They are soooo moisturized   I was trying to find a way to use up the jar of cantu shea butter leave in....my mixture worked and there were no white beady beads



Yeah I have a jar of cantu shea buttah that I need to use up as well!


----------



## CoutureMe06

Today is wash nigh. I will sash and deep condition evernight when I get back in the house. Come morning, I will rinse out and juice with scurl and baggie.


----------



## ms.blue

I washed my hair in braids so I used Qhemet's OHHB & AOHC and my hair feels good.  I'm going to use sta sof fro in a couple of days to replenish the moisture b/c I'm finding I don't need to use the juice everyday now.


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Oh, how do you tell if your water is hard...:scratchch



Personally, I could tell that my water was hard (and having a negative effect on my hair) because my hair wasn't retaining any moisture. 


Hard water map


----------



## maxineshaw

Don't ask me what I'm doing on the juice thread at 2:17am.

*drip* *drip*


----------



## foxee

AvaSpeaks said:


> Still juicing but I am finding that I don't have to juice every single day for the strands. I'm not sure if it's product build-up or if it's that the strand is holding the "juice" longer. I will find out after my weekly wash!
> 
> Has anybody had to start increasing their shampoo or washes because of product build-up with the juice?



In the beginning of the challenge I was getting a little carried away  and my hair was a big greasy mess by wash day.    I still co-wash weekly but I juice less now, only as needed.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> Personally, I could tell that my water was hard (and having a negative effect on my hair) because my hair wasn't retaining any moisture.
> 
> 
> Hard water map



Thanks for tha map Mondo!! So the red areas are the worst?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> Don't ask me what I'm doing on the juice thread at 2:17am.
> 
> *drip* *drip*



Why were you on the thread at 2:17am Mondo?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

foxee said:


> In the beginning of the challenge I was getting a little carried away  and my hair was a big greasy mess by wash day.    I still co-wash weekly but I juice less now, only as needed.



Yeah you cant be goin overboard with tha juice... Ya gotta stay on the juiceship with us


----------



## soulfusion

Still nice and moisturized over here.  Juice is a wonderful thing!  Have a great week ladies.


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

checking in...  still juicing and spreading the gospel of juice... nuff said lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> checking in...  still juicing and spreading the gospel of juice... nuff said lol



Preach Mz. MoMo, Preacchhhhhh!!  Let tha Juice say Amennnnn, Let tha juice say Amennnnn, Let tha juice say Aye Aye men Amen Amen.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> Still nice and moisturized over here.  Juice is a wonderful thing!  Have a great week ladies.



Hey Soulfusion! Where you been hiding


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> checking in... still juicing and spreading the gospel of juice... nuff said lol


 
I received a call from a curly perm wearer new to my area today & Lord knows I was preaching on that S-Curl no drip. LOL Would that make us priestests of the most high juice?


----------



## maxineshaw

Chelz said:


> Thanks for tha map Mondo!! So the red areas are the worst?


 
Yeah, and I live in Chicago which is a heavy red zone.  



Chelz said:


> Why were you on the thread at 2:17am Mondo?


 
........


----------



## supermodelsonya

I cannot keep this stuff in my house for long. I'm going to have to start buying in bulk.


----------



## soulfusion

Chelz said:


> Hey Soulfusion! Where you been hiding



You know how it goes ... take a week off and when you come back you're playing catch up.  This is gonna be a lonnnnnnng busy summer.  

At least I have my hair routine down pat.  Short, simple, and sweet.  I've gotten some really good tips here.  My new growth is starting to become more obvious.  I've NEVER seen this much of my natural hair in my life and it's pretty exciting.  I was telling my brother that we have similar hair textures (I've always thought he has pretty hair) and he was like .  I can't help it ... I'm fascinated.

How's it going with you?  Been to the "country" lately?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> checking in... still juicing and spreading the gospel of juice... nuff said lol


 

lol i hear that girl, thanks.

how is everyones juicing going so far? ive been missing everyone. i had some life issues, ya know.

so whats good with everyone!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

whats good chelz? i hear you been holding it down while i was gone, good lookin!

i apreciated it girl!!!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS

AdoraAdora24 said:


> whats good chelz? i hear you been holding it down while i was gone, good lookin!
> 
> i apreciated it girl!!!



Glad you're back, I hope all is well. Chelz had this thang on loc! She even had folks on "The Juicers Most Wanted List" for not reporting in. 



Attention!!!!!!!!!!The new "Juicers Most Wanted () List" #6 is out!!!! All members of tha Juice Squad must come together and find ALL of these misplaced juicers,we must save them from the Anti-Juicer() before it is too late!!! HURRY!!!!!!! Undalay Undalayyyyyy!!!   






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Juicers Most Wanted List #6 These Juicers have been missing for far to long. We need to find out if they have fell off the Juicewagon, If anyone spots a juicer on this listPLEASE call the juice hotline 1-618-303-9084,sponsored by tha Skala 3G Network with nationwide service, we have operators sitting by to answer your calls, All calls will remain ju-nonymous, We just want to get Da Juice on top of their heads BTW there is NO Reward 



1. twinkletoes17
2. CoutureMe06
3. SEMO
4. jayjaycurlz
5. TonicaG
6. H4irHappy
7. 20Something
8. CICI24
9. LadyPBC
10. mEmYSELFaNDj
11. lacying
12. Blessed2bless
13. LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden
14. Evo-ny
15. ~Charlotte*York~



*Still Missing*()
1. Anna9764
2. Nicey
3. GaiasDaughter24
4. 2sweetnsugarland
5. Mane event
6. NinasLongAmbition
7. jerseyjill
8. honey009
9. Dragone
10. mush211
11. Tyra
12. mewzickmorena
13. sqzbly1908

Have ya seen 'em??? Cuz we haven't....
__________________


----------



## I Am So Blessed

lol thanks VIP, im suprised im not at the top of that list. why is it so quiet in here now? where is everyone?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i will post an update on my hair within the 24 hours


----------



## My Friend

Hey Adora, 


Glad to see your back in the thread  . I can't wait to see your new pics. 

Yes, Chelz had your back when you were gone.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> whats good chelz? i hear you been holding it down while i was gone, good lookin!
> 
> i apreciated it girl!!!



Lol girl where you been??? I was losing hope!! I was starting to hear the crickets in here!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Lol girl where you been??? I was losing hope!! I was starting to hear the crickets in here!!!


 
ive been dealing with life, i crept in one day tho about 3 weeks ago and saw you posting, but i was on my boyfreinds phone so i didnt post  i was straight missing lhcf


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> You know how it goes ... take a week off and when you come back you're playing catch up.  This is gonna be a lonnnnnnng busy summer.
> 
> At least I have my hair routine down pat.  Short, simple, and sweet.  I've gotten some really good tips here.  My new growth is starting to become more obvious.  I've NEVER seen this much of my natural hair in my life and it's pretty exciting.  I was telling my brother that we have similar hair textures (I've always thought he has pretty hair) and he was like .  I can't help it ... I'm fascinated.
> 
> How's it going with you?  Been to the "country" lately?



No I havent been to the country lately, how was your trip to the country? Your mom had that old bottle of Scurl? lol...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> ive been dealing with life, i crept in one day tho about 3 weeks ago and saw you posting, but i was on my boyfreinds phone so i didnt post  i was straight missing lhcf



Aww its okay, I think that might have been the day we thought you just didnt feel like checkin in,. Are you still using the braid spray mix? I remember you said your hair was all black,


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Aww its okay, I think that might have been the day we thought you just didnt feel like checkin in,. Are you still using the braid spray mix? I remember you said your hair was all black,


 

yup, im no longer blond in the front , my hair is about an inch and some change longer. i have to do a touch up this week. 

and i dont use the braid spray mix anymore since im wearing straight hair, i still use my care free curl, and guess what I LOVE COCONUT OIL NOW!!!!


----------



## RockCreak

Just finished juicing with 14 n 1 and put in some finger coils with ecostyler gel (olive oil)

Love it!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Juiced it up n baggying for bed...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> yup, im no longer blond in the front , my hair is about an inch and some change longer. i have to do a touch up this week.
> 
> and i dont use the braid spray mix anymore since im wearing straight hair, i still use my care free curl, and guess what I LOVE COCONUT OIL NOW!!!!



Yes Adora you were missing out on the oils, they really can make a difference!!

How do you use your coconut oil? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Juiced it up n baggying for bed...



Goodnight gurl! Love your new avatar! Tell dd to stay juicayyy


----------



## JuiceMobsta

RockCreak said:


> Just finished juicing with 14 n 1 and put in some finger coils with ecostyler gel (olive oil)
> 
> Love it!



Ok so you know we wanna see pics right??? :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2 :eyebrows2


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Chelz said:


> Goodnight gurl! Love your new avatar! Tell dd to stay juicayyy



Thanks, will do!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Juiced it up n baggying for bed...


 
good stuff, good stuff


cant go wrong with this method


----------



## I Am So Blessed

i put my juice on and then i put coconut oil after, i love this oil.  it smells bangin!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

AdoraAdora24 said:


> good stuff, good stuff
> 
> 
> cant go wrong with this method



Definitely! Welcome back, Adora!


----------



## LaLaa

Oooooo I want in on this challenge. Im using Wave Nouveau and S-curl(when I get some more) DC weekly or Bi weekly sometimes.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

LaLaa said:


> Oooooo I want in on this challenge. Im using Wave Nouveau and S-curl(when I get some more) DC weekly or Bi weekly sometimes.


 

ok get ready to retain all your growth  then, bucease the juice dont play 

welcome!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LaLaa said:


> Oooooo I want in on this challenge. Im using Wave Nouveau and S-curl(when I get some more) DC weekly or Bi weekly sometimes.



* Thanks for hopping on tha juicewagon!! Toot Toot!!! 
*



 *Welcome to tha JUICE LaLaa!!!!!*

:woohoo2::creatures:2cool: :reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::2cool: :creatures:woohoo2:

.. 
....   
...:trampolin:Flahsssss  :blowkiss: :Flahsssss :trampolin 
:creatures:creatures:creatures :creatures:creatures:creatures 
....:eyebrows2 :sweet::sweet: :eyebrows2
:wow: :wow: 
:hero::hero:


----------



## Firstborn2

Adoraaaaaa my baby is back!!! I'm just peeking  in to say Hi.  Glad you are back in the thread!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adoraaaaaa my baby is back!!! I'm just peeking  in to say Hi. Glad you are back in the thread!!!


 

AWW THANKS FIRSTBORN!!!!!!! IM GLAD TO BE BACK!!


----------



## choctaw

I did a co-wash followed by honey rinse and juiced with CFCG. My hair is SUPER soft, no knots, no tangles ... its scaring me ... where is MY hair?!?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

choctaw said:


> I did a co-wash followed by honey rinse and juiced with CFCG. My hair is SUPER soft, no knots, no tangles ... its scaring me ... where is MY hair?!?


 this is awesome news!! keep us posted!


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj

Still in a weave install, about to spray my braids with s-curl so they can get all moist and jheri juicy. lol Then i'll put on my satin bonnet.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> i put my juice on and then i put coconut oil after, i love this oil.  it smells bangin!!!!



Yeah its great for shine and softness And it also helps prevent protein loss from the hair, you are really gonna have some extra serious retention with tha juice and coconut oil

And last night I tried to give Scurl another go but it just wasnt cutting it,its wayyyyyy too light. CFCG is officially the way to go, I might still try some braid spray though


----------



## foxee

Adora's back!    We missed you.  

A few pages back, I talked about my mixture of CFCG and LTR Leave In.  I know Chelz and a couple other ladies were considering it.  Have you all tried it yet?  What were your results?


----------



## Whimsy

Not a juicer, just poppin in to say Hey Adora! xo


----------



## halee_J

I'm all juiced up for today


----------



## EMJazzy

Welcome back Adora!!


----------



## yardgirl

I need to juice later. My hair doesn't feel like straw but it's not as moisturised as I'd like (I'm in braids).


----------



## AlliCat

I'm juicing right now  m hair loves it =)


----------



## CaliDiamond

I tried a new juice last week and ugh!! Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 is not for me. I will go back to my diluted s-curl.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

EMJazzy said:


> Welcome back Adora!!


 

thank you so much!! its good to be back


----------



## I Am So Blessed

CaliDiamond said:


> I tried a new juice last week and ugh!! Hawaiian silky 14 in 1 is not for me. I will go back to my diluted s-curl.


 

i was going to try this, im glad i didnt  thanks


----------



## maxineshaw

You cancel the Juice Hotline, *Chelz*?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Whimsy said:


> Not a juicer, just poppin in to say Hey Adora! xo


 

awwwww, thank youuuu!!!!!!


----------



## ms.blue

I juiced w/ sta soft fro this morning.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

MaxJones said:


> You cancel the Juice Hotline, *Chelz*?


 

lol  hey MaxJones!!  yea there really is no need for the juice hotline anymore....

if people want to juice. let them juice, if they dont, well so be it, its alright


----------



## I Am So Blessed

foxee said:


> Adora's back!  We missed you.
> 
> A few pages back, I talked about my mixture of CFCG and LTR Leave In. I know Chelz and a couple other ladies were considering it. Have you all tried it yet? What were your results?


 

thank you foxeee, i missed you tooo!!!!!!!!!!

and: i have not tried that mix yet. i know my cfcg and coconut oil is the bomb for my straight hair!!!


----------



## afrikurl

I need to catch up as always but from what I read on this page, Adora is back and ther is no juice hotline.... you can't sleep on the juice thread. I was only gone like 4 days. 
last week I was rocking a juicy wash n go look. I say look cause it wasn't a wash n go. I did dry geling. I smoothed long aid on my dry hair, then followed by eco styler. My curl pattern was uber defined (and before you ask Chelz, no I do got no pitchas DH needs to buy me a camera)so much so that my brother asked me if I had a curly perm. I asked him if he done lost his mind. Then DH giddily interjected... "but she used Jheri curl juice"

Baby afrikurl had flat twists last week and this week box braids. I only use long aid and coconut oil. Our container of long aid is almost gone and we only bought it at the beginning of the challenge. My last 2lb jar lasted almost a  yr. Although I super love long aid I will ezperiement with my own juicy concotion with out as many chemicals.

No juice for me this week. I flatironed my hair.  t came out poofy-straight which I hate but I am able to do some cute styles that my natural hair won't cooperate in. Today I have a southern-tease bun with a hair toy I been dying to use from a yr ago.


----------



## afrikurl

Adora welcome back and Firstbizzle you too. Weren't you mia for a while?  Adora did you relax your hair completely or heat straighten your texlaxed hair? and where is them pitchas.  I think it's been 24 hrs. I was still waitin on the ones from the last time you texlaxed, colored and cut. The juice thread is like an elephant. We neva forget.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> Then DH giddily interjected... "but she used Jheri curl juice"


 

lol cute!!! and THANKS AFRIKURL, its good to be back!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> Adora welcome back and Firstbizzle you too. Weren't you mia for a while? Adora did you relax your hair completely or heat straighten your texlaxed hair? and where is them pitchas. I think it's been 24 hrs. I was still waitin on the ones from the last time you texlaxed, colored and cut. The juice thread is like an elephant. We neva forget.


 

no, i didnt relaxe bone straight,my hair doesnt even look relaxed when its wet so i flat ironed it almost bone straight.  i dont have the pics yet cuz im a slacker and didnt get my big butt up to look for my camera charger,

i dont know what the hell it is!!!!!! im going to try to keep looking, i have to flat iron my sister hair day  and she is natural with a head full,

so i have to leave soon. but i will have pics up sooner then later....thats life sometimes.


----------



## Firstborn2

afrikurl said:


> Adora welcome back and Firstbizzle you too. Weren't you mia for a while? Adora did you relax your hair completely or heat straighten your texlaxed hair? and where is them pitchas. I think it's been 24 hrs. I was still waitin on the ones from the last time you texlaxed, colored and cut. The juice thread is like an elephant. We neva forget.


 

Hey Girl, nah I'm still M.I.A. I just stopped by to welcome my girl Adora back, although I may start posting in here again.


----------



## My Friend

*Chelz *

If you need to talk pm me.


----------



## afrikurl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> no, i didnt relaxe bone straight,my hair doesnt even look relaxed when its wet so i flat ironed it almost bone straight. i dont have the pics yet cuz im a slacker and didnt get my big butt up to look for my camera charger,
> 
> i dont know what the hell it is!!!!!! im going to try to keep looking, *i have to flat iron my sister hair day  and she is natural with a head full*,
> 
> so i have to leave soon. but i will have pics up sooner then later....thats life sometimes.


 
 I hope she's full BSL by now. I know last time she was scraping it.


----------



## DivaD04

Peeping in and alas I see Adora has made it back!
Welcome back Adora! Your girls held the Jheri's Hair Foundation DOWN! 
Just so you know, we are Jheri's kids and we love da juice.
This thread has been going strong!

---I gotta make a call---
Cheeeeeeeeeeeelz! 
Hold up! No more Juice hotline!!!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Hey Everybody, Long time no see. I am switching to CFCG from Scurl. Everything is all good my way. How are you all?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> I hope she's full BSL by now. I know last time she was scraping it.


 
oh yes!!! she is FULL bsl now!!!! she was so happy hoping around, and im like standing there with flat iron in my hand like can  you sit yaself down!!!!!!! so i can fricken finish.

i still didnt finish i told her to finish herself since i did half of it. . i just wanted to get back on lhcf so bad


----------



## I Am So Blessed

OhSoOthentik said:


> Hey Everybody, Long time no see. I am switching to CFCG from Scurl. Everything is all good my way. How are you all?


 

whats good OHso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! missed you much!


----------



## OhSoOthentik

AdoraAdora24 said:


> whats good OHso!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! missed you much!




Aww, I missed you too, Hun. Glad to see that you're back


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MaxJones said:


> You cancel the Juice Hotline, *Chelz*?





AdoraAdora24 said:


> lol  hey MaxJones!!  *yea there really is no need for the juice hotline anymore....*
> 
> if people want to juice. let them juice, if they dont, well so be it, its alright





DivaD04 said:


> Peeping in and alas I see Adora has made it back!
> Welcome back Adora! Your girls held the Jheri's Hair Foundation DOWN!
> Just so you know, we are Jheri's kids and we love da juice.
> This thread has been going strong!
> 
> ---I gotta make a call---
> Cheeeeeeeeeeeelz!
> Hold up! No more Juice hotline!!!



Dannnnnng Yall caught me!! I just thought I would switch up my voicemail for awhile since everytime some non-LHCFer calls me they are like girlll whats up with ya voicemail?? Somebody was on there screamin... And my mom was like girl you need to take that off of there cause its not professional sounding...

Maybe I will bring the hotline back to life after awhile, but nobody had called for a few days and then as soon as I change it yall noticed!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I need to catch up as always but from what I read on this page, Adora is back and ther is no juice hotline.... you can't sleep on the juice thread. I was only gone like 4 days.
> last week I was rocking a juicy wash n go look. I say look cause it wasn't a wash n go. I did dry geling. I smoothed long aid on my dry hair, then followed by eco styler. My curl pattern was uber defined *(and before you ask Chelz, no I do got no pitchas DH needs to buy me a camera)*so much so that my brother asked me if I had a curly perm. I asked him if he done lost his mind. Then DH giddily interjected... "but she used Jheri curl juice"
> 
> Baby afrikurl had flat twists last week and this week box braids. I only use long aid and coconut oil. Our container of long aid is almost gone and we only bought it at the beginning of the challenge. My last 2lb jar lasted almost a  yr. Although I super love long aid I will ezperiement with my own juicy concotion with out as many chemicals.
> 
> No juice for me this week. I flatironed my hair.  t came out poofy-straight which I hate but I am able to do some cute styles that my natural hair won't cooperate in. Today I have a southern-tease bun with a *hair toy* I been dying to use from a yr ago.





Lol You just knew I was gonna ask for pitchas:Flahsssss, cause those pics of Baby Afrikurl were soooooo cute, awwwwwww:blush3:

And I think poofy straight is cute though, I found a new hair toy today! Finally got those goody spin pins from CVS. It was the last box and they are in blonde color. They are alot bigger than I thought but  they work very well


----------



## JuiceMobsta

foxee said:


> Adora's back!    We missed you.
> 
> A few pages back, I talked about my mixture of CFCG and LTR Leave In.  I know Chelz and a couple other ladies were considering it.  Have you all tried it yet?  What were your results?



Oh snap I forgot about that, thanks for reminding me, I will try it soon, I might go mix it up now I'm almost out of CFCG, gotta get sum mo'


----------



## che1219

Hey Chelz, Adora and fellow juicers,

Closet juicer finally checking in.  I have been lurking and juicing with y'all since the beginning. Juicing faithfully with my s-curl.


----------



## DivaD04

Chelz said:


> Dannnnnng Yall caught me!! I just thought I would switch up my voicemail for awhile since everytime some non-LHCFer calls me they are like girlll whats up with ya voicemail?? Somebody was on there screamin... And my mom was like girl you need to take that off of there cause its not professional sounding...
> 
> Maybe I will bring the hotline back to life after awhile, but nobody had called for a few days and then as soon as I change it yall noticed!




It was fun...I enjoyed the juice hotline. It does suck if you use if for business and yt folks call and be like "huh, I don't get it"
I know if I was kin folk, I'd say damm Chelz you know you wrong for that... why you gotta bring back the curl...keep hope---juice alive
Chelz we enjoyed it that all that matters thanks for it even if...http://www.payphone-directory.org/sounds/wav/bell/disconnected.wav


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass

Wow alot has changed... I didn't think I was gone for that long. I'm still juicing with my mix. Good to see yall.... kinda sad the juice hotline is gone. Getting back on the J-O-B.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DivaD04 said:


> It was fun...I enjoyed the juice hotline. It does suck if you use if for business and yt folks call and be like "huh, I don't get it"
> I know if I was kin folk, I'd say damm Chelz you know you wrong for that... why you gotta bring back the curl...keep hope---juice alive
> Chelz we enjoyed it that all that matters thanks for it even if...http://www.payphone-directory.org/sounds/wav/bell/disconnected.wav





DivaD you crazy!, it doesnt sound like that, yall can still leave a message...

But yeah my dad said the voicemail was so long that he didnt feel like leavin messages...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

che1219 said:


> Hey Chelz, Adora and fellow juicers,
> 
> Closet juicer finally checking in.  I have been lurking and juicing with y'all since the beginning. Juicing faithfully with my s-curl.



Hey gurlll Glad you checked in!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ILuvsmuhgrass said:


> Wow alot has changed... I didn't think I was gone for that long. I'm still juicing with my mix. Good to see yall.... kinda sad the juice hotline is gone. Getting back on the J-O-B.



You werent gone that long, ILuvsmuhjuice...


----------



## afrikurl

AdoraAdora24 said:


> oh yes!!! she is FULL bsl now!!!! she was so happy hoping around, and im like standing there with flat iron in my hand like can you sit yaself down!!!!!!! so i can fricken finish.
> 
> i still didnt finish i told her to finish herself since i did half of it. . i just wanted to get back on lhcf so bad


 Good for her! The juice is gonna have her hair to her caboose!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

ok so i had my hair in braids last night. soaked with coconut oil and juice, hair was all juiced up






ok, and this is hair the next day after taking braids out. (veryyy moisturized indeed!!!








and this is my crazy a$$ new growth  as soon as water hits my hair i look like a puff ball. 




 thanks for viewing!!  http://public.fotki.com/AdoraAdora24/6152010-new-/


----------



## Firstborn2

Adora your hair looks gorgeous! I love the braids..I can't wait until I can do this with my own hair. Your hair looks so healthy and lush. I see relaxing has agreed with you.


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Firstborn2 said:


> Adora your hair looks gorgeous! I love the braids..I can't wait until I can do this with my own hair. Your hair looks so healthy and lush. I see relaxing has agreed with you.


 

thanks alot!!! i will post pics of my hair air dryed, it looks like i never texlaxed!!! , what you see above is mainly the flat iron doing all the work, not the relaxer lol


----------



## afrikurl

you juiced your flatironed hair? I may do a much shorter version of this this weekend, maybe get a textured cute updo!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

afrikurl said:


> you juiced your flatironed hair? I may do a much shorter version of this this weekend, maybe get a textured cute updo!


 

yup, i juiced it alright. its till about 85% straight.


----------



## Firstborn2

I especially love the second and third pix. Now cut it off and give it to me,lol


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Adora I LOVEEEEE your long pochahontas braids! Your flat ironed hair looks really nice How long did it take to flat iron?:eyebrows2

BTW, I like that pink shirt, where you get it from? Lol...


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Adora I LOVEEEEE your long pochahontas braids! Your flat ironed hair looks really nice How long did it take to flat iron?:eyebrows2
> 
> BTW, I like that pink shirt, where you get it from? Lol...


 
Hey chelz, thanks!! it took me about 4hours to flatiron, i have soo much hair, but when its all flatend out it looks not so thick which is great for me!! but my regular unflatend hair is like Don King!!. i got this from rainbow, its actually a dress/skirt


----------



## Sianna

Hi juicers!! Just checking in to let you all know that I am still juicing and that I've not fallen off the planet. My laptop died on me quite suddenly so I haven't been  online much lately. It's killing me ya know, but I can't afford to get my laptop fixed just yet. 

Right now I am using my crappy old desktop which is probably the slowest working computer in the world!!


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Still juicing. Found the gigantic bottles of the S-Curl at the new ginormous beauty supply in the hood. I didn't buy the 32 oz because they had a 16 oz with a spray nozzle. When it's empty, then I'll buy the 32 oz to refill with. 

Juice testimony: When I washed & DCed on Sunday, I left my hair in 6 celie plaits & just juiced with them in until today. I took them out, juiced & pulled it back into a pony w/my Flexi8. So I had a wavy/curly pony going on. It was darn near 100 degrees today in Atlanta so my hair was probably dry 5 mins after I walked out the door. 

I went to Arby's for lunch. "Flaming Fred" took my order. He said, "Oooh is your hair wet?" I said no, just juiced. LOL Okay so maybe you had to be there.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Sianna said:


> Hi juicers!! Just checking in to let you all know that I am still juicing and that I've not fallen off the planet. My laptop died on me quite suddenly so I haven't been  online much lately. It's killing me ya know, but I can't afford to get my laptop fixed just yet.
> 
> Right now I am using my crappy old desktop which is probably the slowest working computer in the world!!



Awww poor Sianna, I was wondering where you had dissapeared to:scratchch, so that means you cant go online shopping right now?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Still juicing. Found the gigantic bottles of the S-Curl at the new ginormous beauty supply in the hood. I didn't buy the 32 oz because they had a 16 oz with a spray nozzle. When it's empty, then I'll buy the 32 oz to refill with.
> 
> Juice testimony: When I washed & DCed on Sunday, I left my hair in *6 celie plaits* & just juiced with them in until today. I took them out, juiced & pulled it back into a pony w/my Flexi8. So I had a wavy/curly pony going on. It was darn near 100 degrees today in Atlanta so my hair was probably dry 5 mins after I walked out the door.
> 
> I went to Arby's for lunch. "Flaming Fred" took my order. He said, "Oooh is your hair wet?" I said no, just juiced. LOL Okay so maybe you had to be there.



Misses Celie plaits?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> Hey chelz, thanks!! it took me about 4hours to flatiron, i have soo much hair, but when its all flatend out it looks not so thick which is great for me!! but my regular unflatend hair is like Don King!!. i got this from rainbow, its actually a dress/skirt



Yea it looks like wavy indian hair or something, and ooooo do you think they still have this shirt/dress? I'm probably goin shoppin 2morow



I am going to try and flat iron my hair tonight and I am dreading having to stand up for like atleast 2 hours...erplexed Makes my arm hurt too..


----------



## danigurl18

getting ready to juice for the evening


----------



## Sianna

Chelz said:


> Awww poor Sianna, I was wondering where you had dissapeared to:scratchch, so that means you cant go online shopping right now?



Not so much, but I guess for the moment that's not so bad. Now I can try and save some money, which will of course be put toward getting my laptop fixed!


----------



## Poohbear

Ut oh gals, y'all are gonna KILL me! I decided to wash my hair Saturday and instead of juicing, I tried out that ponytail rollerset and flat-iron that I've been seeing other natural heads try...















At the end of the day, my hair frizzed out. I did a length check... not too far from brastrap...





Right now, I'm wearing my hair in this flexi-rod curly fro thing, Lol. Tomorrow, I plan on going back on the juice and styling it in a bun.


----------



## Khaiya

Hi juicers!! I'm still staying juiced up over here but i haven't checked in here so often, i'm staying loyal to the juice though, DCing as i type.


----------



## trendsetta25

Checking in. Still juicing and loving every bit of it! Woot woot


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Poohbear said:


> Ut oh gals, y'all are gonna KILL me! I decided to wash my hair Saturday and instead of juicing, I tried out that ponytail rollerset and flat-iron that I've been seeing other natural heads try...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, my hair frizzed out. I did a length check... not too far from brastrap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm wearing my hair in this flexi-rod curly fro thing, Lol. Tomorrow, I plan on going back on the juice and styling it in a bun.


 

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


looks so nice! thanks for posting!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Poohbear said:


> Ut oh gals, y'all are gonna KILL me! I decided to wash my hair Saturday and instead of juicing, I tried out that ponytail rollerset and flat-iron that I've been seeing other natural heads try...
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, my hair frizzed out. I did a length check... not too far from brastrap...
> 
> Right now, I'm wearing my hair in this flexi-rod curly fro thing, Lol. Tomorrow, I plan on going back on the juice and styling it in a bun.



The flexi-rod curly fro thing is cute...are you sure you arent BSL already? Looks like it


----------



## I Am So Blessed

Chelz said:


> Yea it looks like wavy indian hair or something, and ooooo do you think they still have this shirt/dress? I'm probably goin shoppin 2morow
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to try and flat iron my hair tonight and I am dreading having to stand up for like atleast 2 hours...erplexed Makes my arm hurt too..


 

they might still have the dress.

i sit down at my computer and flat iron. no standing here.


----------



## afrikurl

I got pitchas for you chelz. This is the poofy straight in the southern tease with my hair toy yesterday


----------



## danigurl18

it came out very cute!!!


----------



## Poohbear

Chelz said:


> The flexi-rod curly fro thing is cute...are you sure you arent BSL already? Looks like it


No, I don't think I'm brastrap length yet. My hand is hiding where my ends really land on my back. I feel like I will be truly brastrap when my straightened hair can lay at BSL instead of having to stretch it.  My hair shrinks even when it's straighten.

But anyway, just a few minutes ago, I rinsed my hair under the bathtub faucet. It was so dry from the 95 degree heat during the day.  Now it's up in a high bun with a satin scarf tied around my head.


----------



## lwilliams1922

OK  I'm late again!!

I was sleeping on the juice and tried it for the FIRST time last week.  I was *scurred *all this time for nothing!  It retains mositure and is NOT greasy.

So I'm too late for the challenge but I'll be juicing this summer.


----------



## divachyk

hey, i'm just a lurker to the challenge trying to gain some knowledge. i didn't surf the hundreds of pages, though i just throw this question at you --- 
(1) how would you incorporate juicing with moisturizing/sealing daily? OR
(1b) is moisturizing/sealing not required when juicing because juicing provides moisture and it doesn't require sealing?
(2) how often do you juice?
(3) do you juice roots to ends?


----------



## afrikurl

divachyk
1) how would you incorporate juicing with moisturizing/sealing daily? 
*I juice as needed with my long aid activator, I also spray daily with a homemade aloevera, glycerin mix
*(1b) is moisturizing/sealing not required when juicing because juicing 
provides moisture and it doesn't require sealing?
*Some people seal some people don't. The combo most like is juice and coconut oil. I still use castor oil when juicing. do what your hair likes
*(2) how often do you juice?
*heavy juice (Long aid- 2-3 times a week) light juicing(mist4-5 times a week)
*(3) do you juice roots to ends? 
*yes, you wouldn't want only one part of your hair to be in juicy heaven while the rest suffers*


----------



## I Am So Blessed

divachyk said:


> hey, i'm just a lurker to the challenge trying to gain some knowledge. i didn't surf the hundreds of pages, though i just throw this question at you ---
> (1) how would you incorporate juicing with moisturizing/sealing daily? OR
> (1b) is moisturizing/sealing not required when juicing because juicing provides moisture and it doesn't require sealing?
> (2) how often do you juice?
> (3) do you juice roots to ends?


 

you dont need to seal with the juice. just put it on your hair and scalp and your good to go. but if you want the benefits of the oils then use them with the juice, i like coconut oil because i feel it makes my hair stronger. i use it with my juicy.



i juice almost everyday. you can do it 2-3 times a week if you like.

welcome!


----------



## SmilingElephant

I managed to scape some S-curl out my old bottle yesterday and juice my hair

Does anybody else do this?....keep the bottles even tho its only a corner of product left in it?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

SmilingElephant said:


> I managed to scape some S-curl out my old bottle yesterday and juice my hair
> 
> Does anybody else do this?....keep the bottles even tho its only a corner of product left in it?



Yup my CFCG is bout empty How them aminals doing??:eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> I got pitchas for you chelz. This is the poofy straight in the southern tease with my hair toy yesterday



Thats really cute Afrikurl!!! You are really pretty, you have a nice hairline,lol that hair toy needle thingy looks sharp


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> they might still have the dress.
> 
> i sit down at my computer and flat iron. no standing here.



Thats a good idea! I'll try that next time


----------



## bryantgurls

Just checkin in... still keepin it juicay! Getting ready to do a touch up though, so I will probably be off the juice for maybe a couple of days, maybe


----------



## JuiceMobsta

What relaxer you use


----------



## bryantgurls

Chelz said:


> What relaxer you use



Silk Elements Megasilk relaxer and I must say that it is the best I have eva tried!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

bryantgurls said:


> Silk Elements Megasilk relaxer and I must say that it is the best I have eva tried!!!


 

is this a no lye relaxer?


----------



## jayjaycurlz

SmilingElephant said:


> I managed to scape some S-curl out my old bottle yesterday and juice my hair
> 
> Does anybody else do this?....keep the bottles even tho its only a corner of product left in it?



 Yep, I do!  Every lil bit counts!


----------



## jayjaycurlz

Checkin' in - juicin' w/Darcy's daily leave in condish - 5th ingredient is vegetable glycerin so I hope this qualifies - Chelz!


----------



## I Am So Blessed

jayjaycurlz said:


> Checkin' in - juicin' w/Darcy's daily leave in condish - 5th ingredient is vegetable glycerin so I hope this qualifies - Chelz!


 

good stuff, you are qualified. thanks for checking in


----------



## choctaw

Clarified with baking soda/distilled water (1 teaspoon bs/6 cups warm water) & removed 2 weeks of product buildup. Co-washed with skala aloe vera, did honey rinse (3 teaspoon honey/6 cups warm water). Finished with apple cider vinegar rinse (3 teaspoons/6 cups distilled water). 

Juiced from ends to roots with CFCG, sealed with coconut/castor oil, double strand twists and bagged. Hair is totally lubed to face the pool tomorrow ... no knots, tangles as I sectioned hair with my fingers, twists are moist, ends are smooth and thick ... the pod people are hiding in my 6 cup moonshine jug ... this is NOT my hair  

oh well, 100% humidity and the products are cooperating with my naps


----------



## bryantgurls

AdoraAdora24 said:


> is this a no lye relaxer?



No, it's a lye relaxer with shea butter and silk protein.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

AdoraAdora24 said:


> is this a no lye relaxer?



Here you go Adora, they sell it at Sally's  BuildableBeauty on youtube uses this relaxer and she was APL 6 months ago and now she is BSL






http://www.sallybeauty.com/Silk-Elements-Relaxer/SILKEL28,default,pd.html


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Silk Elements relaxer is the best I use it to my perm be so so nice. 

Oh and my girl friend brought WEN for me she saw it advertise and got all excited. I told her girl on LHCF that is all they talk bout she was liek Oh. She doesnt lurk like me I be reading everyuthing if I have time.... but I usually use the Hair One so I will try the WEN since everyone seems to like it. 

Today I have my Alter Ego in for a few hours then I will rinse and co wash. I am doing very little because I perm on Sunday (18wks) so I do not want to do to much. I can hardly wait I give congrats to all the natural people how you do it, Combing this dada is something else. 

I am still juicing just so you all know. 

Welcome back Adora hope you did well in your exams. Chelz and them held it down for you big time.


----------



## ms.blue

I juiced last night w/ shescenit moisture mist it has vegetable glycerin but way down on the list.  I used it b/c it was on my night stand & I was too lazy to get up from my bed to get either the sta soft fro or the wave nouveau.

*** I thought the wave nouveau finishing mist was crazy slippery when landed on the floor but sta soft fro has that beat.  That stuff is killa on the floor that I have use some floor cleaner along w/ a mop to wipe that stuff of the floor.  My nephew ran across my bedroom floor after using that stuff and after I just mopped that area w/ no cleaner and this poor boy fell not once but twice but he was okay.


----------



## afrikurl

Chelz said:


> Thats really cute Afrikurl!!! You are really pretty, you have a nice hairline,lol that hair toy needle thingy looks sharp


 
Thank you and it is not sharp, it's blunt like those metal rat tail combs. My bun was swallowing part of the butterfly.  When my friend got married last September, she had me twist her hair and she wanted cowrie shells in some of her twists. I went on ebay looking for cowrie hair toys. I didn't find any but I found this bad boy.The bid was gonna be up and it was .25 plus $9 shipping from china.SWEET!


----------



## LadyPBC

Hey AdoraAdora (missed you)!  Hello Jheri Juice fam!  Still keeping it real juic-eeeey (prolly too juicy)!  I took my cornrows down and my hair was so soft and stretched and moist that I decided to rock a fro.  Of course I juiced it again I'on know why I just did LOL!  I use a juicy cocktail of: HS 14n1, S-Curl, Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist, water, maybe a little CCGC (can't remember).

I'm convinced that the juice stretches my 4a/4b coils cuz they are practically non-existent right now.  Looks like I have really loose 3a curls.  Should I be concerned - will my hair revert if I stop juicin'?


----------



## Blessed2bless

HI All!
Checking in! Jucing with s-curl no drip and 14 n 1.


----------



## teacherjess

New juicer on the block!!!!!

I am juicing with HS 14 in 1 and I luuurves it! Shedding, breakage, and dryness is no longer an issue....but...my hair is so soft now that it doesn't really hold a style well anymore. Is everybody bunning? I am only SL relaxed (with about 1-2 inches NG) and I don't have enough hair to make a respectable bun or ponytail. I need some style ideas.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

teacherjess said:


> New juicer on the block!!!!!
> 
> I am juicing with HS 14 in 1 and I luuurves it! Shedding, breakage, and dryness is no longer an issue....but...my hair is so soft now that it doesn't really hold a style well anymore. Is everybody bunning? I am only SL relaxed (with about 1-2 inches NG) and I don't have enough hair to make a respectable bun or ponytail. I need some style ideas.



Could you just pin into an updo? That might work...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

LadyPBC said:


> Hey AdoraAdora (missed you)!  Hello Jheri Juice fam!  Still keeping it real juic-eeeey (prolly too juicy)!  I took my cornrows down and my hair was so soft and stretched and moist that I decided to rock a fro.  Of course I juiced it again I'on know why I just did LOL!  I use a juicy cocktail of: HS 14n1, S-Curl, Wave Nouveau Moisturizing Mist, water, maybe a little CCGC (can't remember).
> 
> I'm convinced that the juice stretches my 4a/4b coils cuz they are practically non-existent right now.  Looks like I have really loose 3a curls.  Should I be concerned - will my hair revert if I stop juicin'?



Why would you wanna stop juicin, lol maybe the juice is elongating your curl pattern by weighing your hair down and I'm sure there are other products as well that could also do that


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I juiced last night w/ shescenit moisture mist it has vegetable glycerin but way down on the list.  I used it b/c it was on my night stand & I was too lazy to get up from my bed to get either the sta soft fro or the wave nouveau.
> 
> *** I thought the wave nouveau finishing mist was crazy slippery when landed on the floor but sta soft fro has that beat.  That stuff is killa on the floor that I have use some floor cleaner along w/ a mop to wipe that stuff of the floor.  My nephew ran across my bedroom floor after using that stuff and after I just mopped that area w/ no cleaner and this poor boy fell not once but twice but he was okay.



You can use whatever juice is closest to you, doesnt matter, sounds like you are drippin juice all ova


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U

Stiiiiiiiill juicin'!


----------



## My Friend

Hey yall, 

Getting my juice on!!  

Adora what is your hair type?


----------



## I Am So Blessed

My Friend said:


> Hey yall,
> 
> Getting my juice on!!
> 
> Adora what is your hair type?


 

4A 4B


----------



## afrikurl

Toot toot! the juice train needs to get backta moving! I didn't check in on LHCF all day at work and a few hours at home and I just check in and I had to SEARCH for the juice thread. What the fruit? Juice page needs to be on page one or two PERIOD. Juicy updates? Put em here!


----------



## PrincessLinzz

Juiced but my hair has been going thru a funky phase. My ends keep getting stuck together!! And I use porosity control. I think I need to take iron pills again.


----------



## NaturalBoss

Just bought another bottle of S-Curl No Drip today!  Can't make it w/o my juice!!!


----------



## divachyk

i'm just a lurker but this juicing concept sounds a bit addicting. i might get in on the next challenge. right now i'll stay in lurk mode. juice on OP.


----------



## Toy

Juiced up for the night.


----------



## Ashleescheveux

I just returned to using S Curl and its the BUSINESS! My hair is still feeling so moisturized after 3 days  I think Ill just use the HE LTR for leave in and occasionally as a moisturizer for my bangs

I LOVE THE JUICE!


----------



## divachyk

Ashleescheveux said:


> I just returned to using S Curl and its the BUSINESS! My hair is still feeling so moisturized after 3 days  I think Ill just use the HE LTR for leave in and occasionally as a moisturizer for my bangs
> 
> I LOVE THE JUICE!



what does HE LTR stand for? (sorry). how do you keep your hair from being too juicy. when i think of activator, i think of my jheri curl drip days.


----------



## it_comes_naturally

Is anybody adding water to the cfcg so they can spray it?  If so, are you still getting good results?  How much cfcg to water?  I'll be in braids and still want to use it.


----------



## choctaw

Just finished juicing up some twists with Care Free Curl Gold activator. the honey rinse in my hair sucks this stuff up. Ready for the pool in the morning


----------



## JuiceMobsta

divachyk said:


> *what does HE LTR stand for*? (sorry). how do you keep your hair from being too juicy. when i think of activator, i think of my jheri curl drip days.



Herbal Essences Long Term Relationship products...
http://herbalessences.com/us/collections/long_term_relationship/default.jsp

And you just use enough juice to moisturize your hair, it will only drip if you go overboard with it...


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Just finished juicing up some twists with Care Free Curl Gold activator. the honey rinse in my hair sucks this stuff up. Ready for the pool in the morning



So how do you do the honey rinse??:eyebrows2 You just put honey in there, and rinse with water? :scratchch

Ooooo you goin to tha pool!!!! I read that putting shea butter on your hair before the pool will help to protect your hair from the chlorine!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

it_comes_naturally said:


> Is anybody adding water to the cfcg so they can spray it?  If so, are you still getting good results?  How much cfcg to water?  I'll be in braids and still want to use it.



Ya know you can use a braid spray that has glycerin if you want!  Or even mix the CFCG with the braid spray too!
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Braid-Sheen-Spray/SBS-167710,default,pd.html






*Ingredients:* Deionized Water , *Glycerin* , Propylene Glycol , PPG-12-PEG-50 Lanolin , Dicetyldimonium Chloride , Polyquaternium 32 , Paraffinum Liquidum , Tea Tree Leaf Oil - Melaleuca Alternifolia , Polysorbate 80 , Oat Kernel Extract - Avena Sativa , Allantoin , Silk Amino Acids , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Ginseng , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Wheat Germ , Methyl & Propyl Paraben , Fragrance.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

divachyk said:


> i'm just a lurker but this juicing concept sounds a bit addicting. i might get in on the next challenge. right now i'll stay in lurk mode. juice on OP.



If you even breathe near tha juice thread you automatically join. Lol. What juice do you think you might want to use? :eyebrows2


----------



## soulfusion

Chelz and all the rest of y'all juicahs   Still juicing in all this heat!   These ninety degree temps are giving that Scurl a run for its money.  The fact that I'm co-washing or rinsing everyday helps, though.  I'm juiced down for the night.  Gimme 30 minutes and I'll be zzzzzzzz ...


----------



## ms.blue

I'm still juicin' & lovin' it.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> Toot toot! the juice train needs to get backta moving! I didn't check in on LHCF all day at work and a few hours at home and I just check in and I had to SEARCH for the juice thread. What the fruit? Juice page needs to be on page one or two PERIOD. Juicy updates? Put em here!



Toot Toooooot! All aboard tha juice train Afrikurl you are the juice company representative.


----------



## ms.blue

Chelz said:


> Ya know you can use a braid spray that has glycerin if you want!  Or even mix the CFCG with the braid spray too!
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [B]Ingredients:[/B] Deio...hen I had kinky twist in.  It's a good spray.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

soulfusion said:


> Chelz and all the rest of y'all juicahs   Still juicing in all this heat!   These ninety degree temps are giving that Scurl a run for its money.  The fact that I'm co-washing or rinsing everyday helps, though.  I'm juiced down for the night.  Gimme 30 minutes and I'll be zzzzzzzz ...



 How you dewin??



Night Night SoulFusion


----------



## JuiceMobsta

ms.blue said:


> I used that spray when I had kinky twist in.  It's a good spray.



Yeah I've been eyeballin it at the store:eye:, I'm gonna buy some 2morow


----------



## JuiceMobsta

PrincessLinzz said:


> Juiced but my hair has been going thru a funky phase. My ends keep getting stuck together!! And I use porosity control. I think I need to take iron pills again.



Do you do cold water rinses when you are done washing your hair? That might help seal the ends more, are they snagging on each other?


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> So how do you do the honey rinse??:eyebrows2 You just put honey in there, and rinse with water? :scratchch
> 
> Ooooo you goin to tha pool!!!! I read that putting shea butter on your hair before the pool will help to protect your hair from the chlorine!



I use several teaspoons up to 1 tablespoon of honey in 6 cups warm water in my lil moonshine jug, shake it up and use as final rinse on my hair. I do not rinse it out. Its just enough to make my hair feel conditioned but not sticky. 

I know that conditioner is good protection against chlorine. I use the honey rinse to soak up CFCG into my natural hair like a sponge. My hair is ultra soft, no tangles, knots or noticeable product residue in the pool. I do have some shea butter and will melt some for an oil rinse and see how this works. Thanks for the shea butter tip, JuiceMobstaChelz


----------



## Traycee

My juicy bun...I co washed today and damped bun with Right On Curl activator and sealed with Bee Mine Bee Loved Moisturizer..


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> My juicy bun...I co washed today and damped bun with Right On Curl activator and sealed with Bee Mine Bee Loved Moisturizer..




Oooooo I see juicy hair Its kinda hard to see tha bun but it looks juiceified How many different juices have you tried??


----------



## Traycee

Chelz said:


> Oooooo I see juicy hair Its kinda hard to see tha bun but it looks juiceified How many different juices have you tried??


 
Just these.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> I use several teaspoons up to 1 tablespoon of honey in 6 cups warm water in my lil moonshine jug, shake it up and use as final rinse on my hair. I do not rinse it out. Its just enough to make my hair feel conditioned but not sticky.
> 
> I know that conditioner is good protection against chlorine. I use the honey rinse to soak up CFCG into my natural hair like a sponge. My hair is ultra soft, no tangles, knots or noticeable product residue in the pool. I do have some shea butter and will melt some for an oil rinse and see how this works. Thanks for the shea butter tip, JuiceMobstaChelz



http://www.curls.biz/curly-blog/why-use-shea-butter-for-hair-care-212

Yeah if you look online you might find that shea butter tip, if you try it, tell me how it goes

And your honey rinse method sounds like a natural version of those clear color rinses that people use for shine. I will try the honey rinse next time I wash my hair


----------



## My Friend

Hey Chelz, 

I used LTR as my leave in today.  It was my first time using it. I then used S-curl sealed the ends with VCO. My hair is really soft.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> Just these.



Which is your favorite? Ive seen Right On Curl at the grocery store


----------



## Traycee

Chelz said:


> Which is your favorite? Ive seen Right On Curl at the grocery store


 
Hmmmm...I would have to say its tied between the Right On and Scurl No drip..

I like airdrying with the Right On


----------



## JuiceMobsta

My Friend said:


> Hey Chelz,
> 
> I used LTR as my leave in today.  It was my first time using it. I then used S-curl sealed the ends with VCO. My hair is really soft.





Did you use the leave-in or the condish?  Cause some people use the LTR condish as a leave-in. What do you think of it so far?:eyebrows2


----------



## DarkChyld

I'm off of CFCG and my homemade juice for a while. I tried Hawaiian Silky but did not like it. Any suggestions? My hair is kinda dry right now because I think I OD'd on the protein.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

DarkChyld said:


> I'm off of CFCG and my homemade juice for a while. I tried Hawaiian Silky but did not like it. Any suggestions? My hair is kinda dry right now because I think I OD'd on the protein.



What was in your homemade juice?? You can try braid sprays, scurl, wave nouveau, juicy gels, etc. Or try mixing your juice with a leave-in conditioner,


----------



## afrikurl

ut-oh divachyk th at's two times you done breathed near this thread, the first time we were nice answering questions... the second time ...talking bout you gonna lurk just sucked you right on in! WELCOME

Traycee.... I'm getting seasick from your juicy waves. Very nice bun!


----------



## Traycee

afrikurl said:


> ut-oh divachyk th at's two times you done breathed near this thread, the first time we were nice answering questions... the second time ...talking bout you gonna lurk just sucked you right on in! WELCOME
> 
> Traycee.... I'm getting seasick from your juicy waves. Very nice bun!


 

Thank you...I texlaxed my last retouch...So the juice is helping manage the 2 textures ...The new texlaxed hair and the straighter relaxed hair


----------



## BostonMaria

Does anybody here use the Bee Mine Juicy?


----------



## Traycee

BostonMaria said:


> Does anybody here use the Bee Mine Juicy?


 

I do but I add extra Glycerin because the glycerin is so far down on the list....I like it extra juicy


----------



## divachyk

Chelz said:


> If you even breathe near tha juice thread you automatically join. Lol. What juice do you think you might want to use? :eyebrows2


 I'm really trying to figure this entire puzzle out. I'm a new member and I think I have too many concepts running through my head as for moisturizing -- moisturize/seal, baggie method, juicing. I'm not sure how to piece all that together. But to answer you, most likely S Curl no drip or Right On based on OP results.



Traycee said:


> My juicy bun...I co washed today and damped bun with Right On Curl activator and sealed with Bee Mine Bee Loved Moisturizer..


 Love, love the juicy bun. What did you bun your hair with? I looked for satin scrunchies but can't locate any so I'm unsure what's the safest, less damaging hair tie to use.



Traycee said:


> Thank you...I texlaxed my last retouch...So the juice is helping manage the 2 textures ...The new texlaxed hair and the straighter relaxed hair


 Can a bone straight relaxed head juice? Why do you add Glycerin to the Bee Mine Juicy?


----------



## Traycee

divachyk said:


> I'm really trying to figure this entire puzzle out. I'm a new member and I think I have too many concepts running through my head as for moisturizing -- moisturize/seal, baggie method, juicing. I'm not sure how to piece all that together. But to answer you, most likely S Curl no drip or Right On based on OP results.
> 
> Love, love the juicy bun. What did you bun your hair with? I looked for satin scrunchies but can't locate any so I'm unsure what's the safest, less damaging hair tie to use.
> 
> Can a bone straight relaxed head juice? Why do you add Glycerin to the Bee Mine Juicy?


 

I used 2 Goody Spin Pins ..No scrunchie or holder just the spin pins ...I love spin pins...

I add the glycerin because the curl activators second ingredient is usually glycerin but the Bee mine it is like the 5th ingredient...So I just add extra glycerin to make it more juicy


----------



## divachyk

Traycee said:


> I used 2 Goody Spin Pins ..No scrunchie or holder just the spin pins ...I love spin pins...
> 
> I add the glycerin because the curl activators second ingredient is usually glycerin but the Bee mine it is like the 5th ingredient...So I just add extra glycerin to make it more juicy


 
Thx! Last question...do you alternate the way your bun is wrapped. Clockwise one day, counterclockwise another? Your hair is super duper gorgeous.


----------



## Traycee

divachyk said:


> Thx! Last question...do you alternate the way your bun is wrapped. Clockwise one day, counterclockwise another? Your hair is super duper gorgeous.


 
Yes I do...I also change where the bun sits also...I take my buns down at night moisturize and seal and sleep in 2 braids or bantu knots to avoid breakage


----------



## JuiceMobsta

afrikurl said:


> *ut-oh divachyk that's two times you done breathed near this thread, the first time we were nice answering questions... the second time ...talking bout you gonna lurk just sucked you right on in! WELCOME*
> 
> Traycee.... I'm getting seasick from your juicy waves. Very nice bun!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Traycee said:


> *I used 2 Goody Spin Pins ..No scrunchie or holder just the spin pins ...I love spin pins...*
> 
> I add the glycerin because the curl activators second ingredient is usually glycerin but the Bee mine it is like the 5th ingredient...So I just add extra glycerin to make it more juicy



I just got me some spin pins the other day from CVS, they only had one box left and in the blonde color


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Just got home from a very long day. BT on the scalp & S-Curl on the hair. I'm officially juiced & ready for bed.


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf

Hey Juicers well I am juicing just my ends for now because sunday is my perm day.


----------



## choctaw

Did the 2 minute aphogee protein treatment and juiced up with cfcg afterward. Used smaller amount of leave-in and cfcg after the protein treatment, hair feels stronger, moist and tangle free.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

divachyk said:


> I'm really trying to figure this entire puzzle out. I'm a new member and I think I have too many concepts running through my head as for moisturizing -- moisturize/seal, baggie method, juicing. I'm not sure how to piece all that together. But to answer you, most likely S Curl no drip or Right On based on OP results.


 
Moisturize and seal just means that you moisturize your hair with a water based product(water as first ingredient), and then you seal with a product that has no water or an oil, shea butter, even grease But you dont have to seal if you dont want to. And juicing is just a form of moisturizing. So if you were using the juice then that would be your moisturizer. The baggie method is used after you moisturize your hair to help trap in that moisture for a longer period of time.

.


divachyk said:


> Love, love the juicy bun. What did you bun your hair with? I looked for satin scrunchies but can't locate any so I'm unsure what's the safest, less damaging hair tie to use.


 
Try the spin pins, they are AWESOME!!! 
http://www.walgreens.com/store/cata...=G&ec=frgl_&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=sku6023514







divachyk said:


> Can a bone straight relaxed head juice? Why do you add Glycerin to the Bee Mine Juicy?


Yes the juice will only moisturize your relaxed hair,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> Did the 2 minute aphogee protein treatment and juiced up with cfcg afterward. Used smaller amount of leave-in and cfcg after the protein treatment, hair feels stronger, moist and tangle free.



Ummmmm Choc, did you do the shea butter pool treatment??

.....


----------



## steffiejoe

divachyk-------I'm really trying to figure this entire puzzle out. I'm a new member and I think I have too many concepts running through my head as for moisturizing -- moisturize/seal, baggie method, juicing. I'm not sure how to piece all that together. But to answer you, most likely S Curl no drip or Right On based on OP results.


Check out Fgrogan, she has a good moisturizing and sealing video. It's very helpful. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYEzBTPCGKQ


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Ummmmm Choc, did you do the shea butter pool treatment??
> 
> .....



The shea sounds easy, just melt and apply it. Will use this on next trip to pool. It was 94 degrees IN the pool today


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> The shea sounds easy, just melt and apply it. Will use this on next trip to pool. It was 94 degrees IN the pool today



Awwwww Lawd no!! I bet you burnt your toes when you were testing the waters, or did you just jump right in?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

nakialovesshoes said:


> Just got home from a very long day. BT on the scalp & S-Curl on the hair. I'm officially juiced & ready for bed.



What is BT? :eyebrows2


----------



## choctaw

Chelz said:


> Awwwww Lawd no!! I bet you burnt your toes when you were testing the waters, or did you just jump right in?



sad thing is that the pool was still cooler than the air with the heat index


----------



## JuiceMobsta

choctaw said:


> sad thing is that the pool was still cooler than the air with the heat index



Yeah I know what you mean, like when folks dont cut on the air all day long, outside at night it will be 62 and inside it will still be 88...


----------



## nakialovesshoes

Chelz said:


> What is BT? :eyebrows2


 
Boundless Tresses- A sulfur based growth aid that is made by LHCF member Sparkling Flame.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OMG where is everybody???


----------



## foxee

Chelz said:


> OMG where is everybody???



I'm here!  Juicin' every other day now.  My hair is happy, I'm happy.


----------



## omachine

still juicing..since the weather has changed i've upped the juicing amount....


----------



## JuiceMobsta

foxee said:


> I'm here!  Juicin' every other day now.  My hair is happy, I'm happy.





omachine said:


> still juicing..since the weather has changed i've upped the juicing amount....



Heyyyyy Foxee and Omachine,


----------



## KurlyNinja

I'm not part of "the juice" challenge, but I just picked up some care free curl. I've been looking for a moisturizer and since this thread is almost 400 pages long I decided it couldn't hurt. Tried it. Likes it. 

ETA: Is "the juice" still as effective in the colder months that it is in the warmer months?


----------



## bryantgurls

Miryoku said:


> I'm not part of "the juice" challenge, but I just picked up some care free curl. I've been looking for a moisturizer and since this thread is almost 400 pages long I decided it couldn't hurt. Tried it. Likes it.
> 
> ETA: Is "the juice" still as effective in the colder months that it is in the warmer months?



Miryoku, have you not heard... if you even breath near the juice thread, you automatically become a part of the challenge. With that said.... WELCOME!!!


----------



## bryantgurls

Hey fellow juicers,

I am still juicing, even with straight hair. Yep, that's what I said, straight-flat ironed hair. I put a little S-curl on my ends at night and some coconut oil and cross wrap. The next day my hair is still straight and moisturized


----------



## almondjoi85

I never officially joined the challenge, but I've been juicing right along with everyone.  I'm using Wave Nouveau like 2-3 times a day.  My hair is tex/laxed and it's loving it... I've been sticking with buns.


----------



## belldandy

been juicing three, sometimes four times a day...with my "juice"


----------



## My Friend

Miryoku said:


> I'm not part of "the juice" challenge, but I just picked up some care free curl. I've been looking for a moisturizer and since this thread is almost 400 pages long I decided it couldn't hurt. *Tried it. Likes it. *
> 
> ETA: Is "the juice" still as effective in the colder months that it is in the warmer months?


 

 *WELCOME MIRYOKU*

:welcome3::welcome3::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer::reddancer:


----------



## JuiceMobsta

almondjoi85 said:


> I never officially joined the challenge, but I've been juicing right along with everyone.  I'm using Wave Nouveau like 2-3 times a day.  My hair is tex/laxed and it's loving it... I've been sticking with buns.



Thanks for coming out of hiding almondjoi85!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

bryantgurls said:


> Miryoku, have you not heard... *if you even breath near the juice thread, you automatically become a part of the challenge.* With that said.... WELCOME!!!





Well said bryantgurls, well said...



bryantgurls said:


> Hey fellow juicers,
> 
> I am still juicing, even with straight hair. Yep, that's what I said, straight-flat ironed hair. I put a little S-curl on my ends at night and some coconut oil and cross wrap. The next day my hair is still straight and moisturized



Straight hair? Thats awesome!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miryoku said:


> I'm not part of "the juice" challenge, but I just picked up some care free curl. I've been looking for a moisturizer and since this thread is almost 400 pages long I decided it couldn't hurt. Tried it. Likes it.
> 
> ETA: *Is "the juice" still as effective in the colder months that it is in the warmer months?*



Some say that the juice works fine for them all year long and others find that it works better in the warmer months, it all depends on the climate in your location and also what your hair likes,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

belldandy said:


> been juicing three, sometimes four times a day...with my "juice"



Now thats some pure juice dedication right there,

BellDandy been gettin her juice on.....


----------



## halee_J

Happy Monday y'all I'm still juicy


----------



## pjbapb

Hi.  My name is Angie and I breathed near the juice thread and I started juicing.  All it took was the suggestion and I just started.  I know it's too late to join this challenge, but I'm sure there will be another one and when that happens, I'm on it!  LOL  

When I had my TWA, I was addicted to WOC curl activator, but then the BSS by me stopped carrying it and it became like unobtanium to me.  I forgot how much I love this stuff!


----------



## Traycee

Chelz said:


> Some say that the juice works fine for them all year long and others find that it works better in the warmer months, it all depends on the climate in your location and also what your hair likes,


 
True ...I think it depends on where you live


----------



## Traycee

pjbapb said:


> Hi. My name is Angie and I breathed near the juice thread and I started juicing. All it took was the suggestion and I just started. I know it's too late to join this challenge, but I'm sure there will be another one and when that happens, I'm on it! LOL
> 
> When I had my TWA, I was addicted to WOC curl activator, but then the BSS by me stopped carrying it and it became like unobtanium to me. I forgot how much I love this stuff!


 
Welcome Angie !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jewell

Still juicin' with HS 14N1, gonna pick up some CFC Gold to see how I like it.  For now, HS14N1 is doing its thang on wet and dry hair, and my S-Curl Texturizer Spray (blue & gray bottle) is my old fave.  My hair loves moisture, and any product with glycerin in it usually works wonders!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT

Scurl-4-life!!


----------



## lwilliams1922

I just started jucing, using CFC Gold.  Hair is liking it so far.

I would like to try others.  What is everyone's favorite juice?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

lwilliams1922 said:


> I just started jucing, using CFC Gold.  Hair is liking it so far.
> 
> I would like to try others.  What is everyone's favorite juice?



I like CFCG as well, I just bought some Hawaiian Silky 14 n 1 to try out and some African Royale Braid spray(has glycerin). The Hawaiian silky looks soooooo thick!!!

Oh and BTW, thanks for hopping on the juice train, Toot Toot!!!


----------



## KurlyNinja

Juiced 3 times today. Ya. I'm letting my Soooooouuuuul Glooooowwww!!! I know this challenge is almost over. BUT SCREW THE CHALLENGE! THE JUICE IS THE TRUTH! (I dont actually mean screw the challenge... ) I knew I shouldn't have came near this thread.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

pjbapb said:


> *Hi.  My name is Angie and I breathed near the juice thread and I started juicing.*  All it took was the suggestion and I just started.  I know it's too late to join this challenge, but I'm sure there will be another one and when that happens, I'm on it!  LOL
> 
> When I had my TWA, I was addicted to WOC curl activator, but then the BSS by me stopped carrying it and it became like unobtanium to me.  I forgot how much I love this stuff!



You breathed near the juice thread huh?? 

What juice are you using??:eyebrows2


----------



## song_of_serenity

Hey guys! Still juicing but I cut the middle man and got some honeyquat and vegetable glycerine from lotioncrafters! I also put silk amino acid in the mixture (using honeyquat for now) and my hair is blinging! :3

The smell though...I use the SAA/honeyquat at NIGHT and the smell dissapates in the morning. I use the vegetable glycerine/water mixture in the day. :3 Still wondering if to put saa in that cause that's a bit TART too.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miryoku said:


> Juiced 3 times day. Ya. I'm letting my Soooooouuuuul Glooooowwww!!! I know this challenge is almost over. BUT SCREW THE CHALLENGE! THE JUICE IS THE TRUTH! (I dont actually mean screw the challenge... ) I knew I shouldn't have came near this thread.





Get back here Miryoku!! Why so fast??

If you even breathe near tha juice thread, let alone enter it, you are automatically apart of this challenge and every juice challenge thereafter.

What juice you juicin with? :eyebrows2


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> Hey guys! Still juicing but I cut the middle man and got some honeyquat and vegetable glycerine from lotioncrafters! I also put silk amino acid in the mixture (using honeyquat for now) and my hair is blinging! :3
> 
> The smell though...I use the SAA/honeyquat at NIGHT and the smell dissapates in the morning. I use the vegetable glycerine/water mixture in the day. :3 Still wondering if to put saa in that cause that's a bit TART too.



Heyyyy gurllll Whats cracka lackin?? 

That honeyquat sounds...interesting...


----------



## song_of_serenity

Chelz said:


> Heyyyy gurllll Whats cracka lackin??
> 
> That honeyquat sounds...interesting...


You know honey is moisturizing.

Honeyquat is about 10 times more moisturizing than glycerine, isn't sticky like it and you can use it in winter without the effects like glycerine (so many people's experiences have stated!)

Just...it smells a bit...not BAD just...a smell.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

haaayyyy ladies!! I'm still juicing.. I missed you guys


----------



## KurlyNinja

Chelz said:


> Get back here Miryoku!! Why so fast??
> 
> If you even breathe near tha juice thread, let alone enter it, you are automatically apart of this challenge and every juice challenge thereafter.
> 
> What juice you juicin with? :eyebrows2



Care Free Curls. Whats the difference between this one and the gold one? I picked up CFC because I needed a moisturizer and this is the only "juice" they had on the shelves of jewel osco. But trust me I'm gonna get around to trying the others.  *looks at 50 products in my cabinet and counting*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> haaayyyy ladies!! I'm still juicing.. I missed you guys





Hayyyy there MiiSS KECiia!!! 

We Missed yewwww:blush3: Hows it goin?


----------



## JuiceMobsta

song_of_serenity said:


> You know honey is moisturizing.
> 
> Honeyquat is about 10 times more moisturizing than glycerine, isn't sticky like it and you can use it in winter without the effects like glycerine (so many people's experiences have stated!)
> 
> Just...it smells a bit...not BAD just...a smell.



Sooo the honeyquat would be a good idea for an alternative to glycerine if you are making your own juicy mix?? :scratchch, , ,


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miryoku said:


> Care Free Curls. Whats the difference between this one and the gold one? I picked up CFC because I needed a moisturizer and this is the only "juice" they had on the shelves of jewel osco. But trust me I'm gonna get around to trying the others.  *looks at 50 products in my cabinet and counting*



You have the CFC Instant moisturizer? The CFCG Instant Activator is thicker and juicier to me,

CFC has hydrolyzed wheat protein and CFCG had wheat amino acids.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

its goin okay.. I don't feel like I'm retaining any length =(


----------



## JuiceMobsta

MiiSS kECiia said:


> its goin okay.. I don't feel like I'm retaining any length =(



What?! Why is that? erplexed


----------



## KurlyNinja

Chelz said:


> You have the CFC Instant moisturizer? The CFCG Instant Activator is thicker and juicier to me,
> 
> CFC has hydrolyzed wheat protein and CFCG had wheat amino acids.



OH HOLY BATMAN NO! ARE YOU TELLING ME I GOT THE WRONG JUICE?!?!

*runs to store*


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Miryoku said:


> OH HOLY BATMAN NO! ARE YOU TELLING ME I GOT THE WRONG JUICE?!?!
> 
> *runs to store*



Oh well you must have gotten the CFC curl activator or snapback...


----------



## My Friend




----------



## Evo-ny

Challenge is almost over, ladies! 

I won't be able to post my final progress pic until the 14th or 15th. I won't be flatironing until then because I've got an event that weekend and I didn't want to do it twice in two weeks. I'm having a tiny setback, though, uncontrollable shedding.  Tried garlic on the inside and the outside, with no luck. I think it's because I went from 3 weeks of 30+ degree Celsius weather back to 10-15 degrees. Minor shock, maybe?  I know it ain't the juice, though!  It started after I returned to Canada. 

Haven't tried a black tea rinse yet, though I should this weekend. Just when my hair's finally starting to grow, instead of breaking off like it used to, it's coming out at the scalp!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Evo-ny said:


> Challenge is almost over, ladies!
> 
> I won't be able to post my final progress pic until the 14th or 15th. I won't be flatironing until then because I've got an event that weekend and I didn't want to do it twice in two weeks. I'm having a tiny setback, though, uncontrollable shedding.  Tried garlic on the inside and the outside, with no luck. I think it's because I went from 3 weeks of 30+ degree Celsius weather back to 10-15 degrees. Minor shock, maybe?  I know it ain't the juice, though!  It started after I returned to Canada.
> 
> Haven't tried a black tea rinse yet, though I should this weekend. Just when my hair's finally starting to grow, instead of breaking off like it used to, it's coming out at the scalp!



Awww I'm sorry, I hope you can halt the shedding, glad its not the juice though. Are you sure its not just your hair going through a phase? Maybe it will stop soon,:crossfingers:


----------



## MiiSS kECiia

I just d0nt see any progress.. but I'm sure its my bad habbits.. I'm really buckling d0wn and am gonna be more consistant with my reggie


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden

stiiiill juicing away. i need to re-up my juice stash though. probably going to get some braids or a weave and keep on juicing!


----------



## divachyk

i'm planning to incorporate the juice in my reggie. right now my NG is a bit dry. juicing moisturizes the new growth, correct?

do you find that it's easier to apply the juice with s curl no drip since it's a spray and can get in the roots easier/better. or do most of you like cfcg since it's thicker and juicier?

TIA!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37

I haven't checked in lately, but I'm still juicing.


----------



## DivaD04

I'm about to go juice it up!


----------



## 30something

I'm going to have to drop out of this challenge. Juice don't really benefit me no matter if its 1 trillion % extra extra Louisiana humid outside.  Poor me


----------



## Ashleescheveux

S Curl is the truth!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

There is a second part to the Jheri Juice Challenge thread up, check it out!! :eyebrows2


----------



## Sprinkl3s

Oh noooo its over? I can't post a pic right now but I did retain some length. Maybe about an inch and a half.

How much length are people retaining?

I will still juice when this is over. The S-curl keeps my twists SOFT!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

dcohen1217 said:


> Oh noooo its over? I can't post a pic right now but I did retain some length. Maybe about an inch and a half.
> 
> How much length are people retaining?
> 
> I will still juice when this is over. The S-curl keeps my twists SOFT!!



No its not over until the 30th.


----------



## supermodelsonya

Chelz said:


> You have the CFC Instant moisturizer? The CFCG Instant Activator is thicker and juicier to me,
> 
> CFC has hydrolyzed wheat protein and CFCG had wheat amino acids.



Thank you for really clearing this up. I was at the store and was confused so I just picked my S-Curl and went to the counter. erplexed


----------



## JuiceMobsta

supermodelsonya said:


> Thank you for really clearing this up. I was at the store and was confused so I just picked my S-Curl and went to the counter. erplexed



Oh yeah you can use either one, I have both but I like the CFCG instant activator the best.


----------



## trendsetta25

time sure does fly. i would like to thank AdoraAdora and Chelz for getting me hooked on the juice....:notworthythis is the best thing since sliced bread. I was able to retain a good bit of hair and i'm syked. 
i dont really have a start pic because i was in a weave at the time. i did relax in April so i'll post my comparison from April to June when i get home. 

Happy Juicing Ladies!

FYI...i'm about to view this part 2 to the challenge


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

here's my update... not the best pic cause i wasnt in the mood for length checking... but its a pic all the some... and lets see if i can find the org pic for when i started....

HERE IT IS!!! 
mar 19






may 9





june 21


----------



## Poohbear

Update: I ran out of S-Curl and stopped juicing...  

...but it's just for a little while... the last time I juiced was Sunday...

...in the meantime, I've been keeping my hair protected in a two-strand twisted bun on top of my head.  I want to try Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1, so I need to find the time to pick up a bottle of this stuff.


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> here's my update... not the best pic cause i wasnt in the mood for length checking... but its a pic all the some... and lets see if i can find the org pic for when i started....
> 
> HERE IT IS!!!
> mar 19



Awwww that is *AWESOME* Mz. MoMo!!!!!!!!!!, your hair is doing great after that other product incident,. Looks like you retained length!!! 

Grow Mz. MoMo Grow!!!!!!


----------



## JuiceMobsta

Poohbear said:


> Update: *I ran out of S-Curl and stopped juicing... *
> 
> ...but it's just for a little while... the last time I juiced was Sunday...
> 
> ...in the meantime, I've been keeping my hair protected in a two-strand twisted bun on top of my head.  I want to try Hawaiian Silky 14-n-1, so I need to find the time to pick up a bottle of this stuff.



Lol Bad Poohbear, bad. 

Yeah I just picked up a bottle of HS 14n1 to try. It looks reallyyy thick, When I turned the bottle upside down it didnt fall out...


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235

Chelz said:


> Awwww that is *AWESOME* Mz. MoMo!!!!!!!!!!, your hair is doing great after that other product incident,. Looks like you retained length!!!
> 
> Grow Mz. MoMo Grow!!!!!!



yeah, after that run in i seem to have kept length but i for sure lost thickness... i'll make it up though  thanks


----------



## trendsetta25

HERE'S MY PROGRESS...
APRIL 2010





JUNE 23RD






i'm 9wks post and have a lot of new growth. I'm on a "no heat for the summer" (personal challenge) so in the second picture i had to put my Queen Helene conditioner in my hair in order to stretch my hair. I think if i straightened my hair it would hit the 5 mark which will make me APL


----------



## Chriselle83

I cant post progress yet... I'm weaved up for a bit... next week or so I'll post pics!


----------



## normacyri

Hi ladies,
I've been MIA...busy summer. I had to lay off the CFCG it made my hair mad , even though I sealed with my coconut oil. I am picking up some HS Miracle Worker and will continue to juice. I will post progress pics next week.


----------



## ladysaraii

I still want to try hawaiian silky, but nothing has been as good to me as my own mix of glycerine, AVJ, and water.  i add a few drops of peppermint EO and this time put 1 drop of rosemary and lavendar


----------



## Soliel185

picked up my first bottle of Hawaiian Silky today - got my s-curl on stand by


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Here's my progress since I started juicing in March

March 2010








and here's my length now (June 2010)

















I am not that good at flat ironing, but you all get the gist of what's going on


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom

My first few days of using the juice on loose hair weren't really looking up, as my hair stayed a dry mess after the braids takeout . But today, after juicing it's now really moisturised , and I'm glad . I think this is a keeper


----------



## JuiceMobsta

OhSoOthentik said:


> Here's my progress since I started juicing in March
> 
> 
> 
> I am not that good at flat ironing, but you all get the gist of what's going on



Ayeeee OhSo thats whats up!!!! :2cool: I can definitely tell the layers grew out!  And that afro puff on the bottom is *BANGINNNNN!!!!* :notworthy  :notworthy

 Grow OhSo Grow!!!! 


Retention on point, ayeeeeeee

ETA:Ohhh I like that nose ring! When you get it?:eyebrows2


----------



## g.lo

hi all,

although i haven't been posting, i have been juicing religiously on my daughter hair!
i started with care free gold, but had to switch to a homemade (due to eczema flaring up) of purified water, vegetable glycerine and aloe vera.
i will be washing her hair tomorrow and by the end of the week will do a lenght check and post a pic.
thanks Adora for the challenge!

gaby


----------



## OhSoOthentik

Chelz said:


> Ayeeee OhSo thats whats up!!!! :2cool: I can definitely tell the layers grew out!  And that afro puff on the bottom is *BANGINNNNN!!!!* :notworthy  :notworthy
> 
> Grow OhSo Grow!!!!
> 
> 
> Retention on point, ayeeeeeee
> 
> ETA:Ohhh I like that nose ring! When you get it?:eyebrows2



Thanks Chelz! I mos def think my hair is more flattering curly than it is straight. I like that I can't see my ears through my hair anymore.  I have had my nose pierced for over two years now.


----------



## g.lo

hi all,

just posting an update for jheri juice challenge.
i took a picture on march 30, unfortunately my husband deleted it thinking that it was kids playing with camera. Fortunately for me, i did mark the white t-shirt she was wearing, so still gives me an idea of how much growth!

the first picture, was taken today, straight after shampooing Mahalia's hair and marked the tee-shirt again.
the second one shows the t-shirt with the first mark and today's mark.
in total she has gain about 2.5 inches.
i had to stop using curl free gold and swaitch to a homemade mixture of purified water, vegetable glycerine, aloe vera.
Mahalia is very pleased with the growth.
thanks Adora for starting the challenge!
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## JuiceMobsta

g.lo said:


> hi all,
> 
> just posting an update for jheri juice challenge.
> i took a picture on march 30, unfortunately my husband deleted it thinking that it was kids playing with camera. Fortunately for me, i did mark the white t-shirt she was wearing, so still gives me an idea of how much growth!
> 
> the first picture, was taken today, straight after shampooing Mahalia's hair and marked the tee-shirt again.
> the second one shows the t-shirt with the first mark and today's mark.
> in total she has gain about 2.5 inches.
> i had to stop using curl free gold and swaitch to a homemade mixture of purified water, vegetable glycerine, aloe vera.
> Mahalia is very pleased with the growth.
> thanks Adora for starting the challenge!
> Attached Thumbnails




WoW thats great!! She gained 2.5 inches?? Way to gooooooooo


----------



## g.lo

Chelz said:


> WoW thats great!! She gained 2.5 inches?? Way to gooooooooo



Thanks, I am really pleased! and still can't believe it myself! and her hair is in such good condition!!!!
next week i will start the crown and glory technique ( at least for six month) and use the juice to moisturise and will see


----------

